#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-06
<JRe> morning
<JRe> Should be very interrresting: http://www.KDE-Apps.org/content/show.php?content=24616
<opi> yesterday I noticed a new feature of Konqueror
<opi> my server went down, and so did my proxy
<opi> Firefox would complain about not being able to connect to the Squid server
<opi> and Konqueror just went for direct connection
<opi> but it was slow (I guess it's because it tried to use proxy)
<opi> maybe some sort of pop-up window or notice should be helpful"
<opi> s/"/?
<opi> it's nice that I can still use Internet but I've been cursing the speed for a half day ;)
<froud> hi, is there a release schedule for Kubuntu up somewhere?
<Riddell> froud: nope, not even a release schedule for ubuntu yet as far as I know
<froud> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<Riddell> ah hah :)
<Riddell> well it'll be the same as ubuntu unless KDE 3.5 happens to make an appearance at some point shortly before or after
<Riddell> in which case we'd have to consider what the best thing to do is
<froud> OK, so I will gauge around ubuntu and stay tuned on KDE 3.5
<froud> thanks
<Riddell> froud: how's the documentation?
<Riddell> anything I should be reading to comment on?
<froud> We have a good kwick guide in works and an installation guide
<froud> we would like to bring http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#pkglistn into svn
<froud> Riddell: but this is a large doc
<froud> I need authors permission and about one week
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> give me a poke when you want me to read/comment/help
<froud> sure, you are also welcome to checkout our svn and do you thang :-)
* froud off to feast
<doko> Riddell: any estimate for kde-i18n?
<Riddell> doko: working on it now
<Riddell> doko: is it significant at all?
<doko> Riddell, maybe not for native speakers ;-P
<Riddell> doko: the kde-i18n structure has changed from upstream so it's all separate sources tars, presumably that means it'll get stuck in NEW
<doko> Riddell, that's a good change
<Riddell> certainly is
<KaiL> .o0(we should close bugs about dependencies in breezy unread with INVALID.....)
<Riddell> KaiL: I would keep them open until they really are fixed, othewise people think we don't care about their problems
<KaiL> or that
<KaiL> dato: reporting bugs here might be faster ;)
<dato> dato: hmm?
<KaiL> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11346
<KaiL> I guess, chances are good, that somebody in here can fix it ;)
<dato> KaiL: I think you're addressing the wrong person
<KaiL> damn autocomplete - should be doko ;)
<Riddell> KaiL: doko and dato very different
<Riddell> but both very cool people
<KaiL> Riddell: d<tab> ;)
<doko> KaiL, somebody has to reupload the sources, but maybe the kubuntu people should file a bug report in Debian
<doko> amu, Riddell: ^^^
<doko> Riddell, amu: somebody of could fix amarok, which FTBFS
<doko> s/of/of you/
<Riddell> doko: no it'll be my fault, it was my first ever debian package and I must have assumed that since there is no upstream it shouldn't have a .orig
<KaiL> you are trying to get kynaptic into debian?
<doko> Riddell, just upload the next version correctly
<Riddell> KaiL: amu sent it to them and the ftpmaster complained about a few things which I should sort
<Riddell> doko: sure
<KaiL> could you add a "quit" menu item before? :)
<doko> Riddell, amu: k3b FTBFS as well
<KaiL> "FTBFS"?
<Riddell> KaiL: silly acronym for fail to build from source
<Riddell> I've almost given in to using the acronym
<KaiL> ah
<allee> Riddell: do you expect kynaptics to be further developed to be really useful.   I thought plan was to replace it with kapture?
<KaiL> without s ;)
<allee> KaiL: ye
<Riddell> allee: Kapture is the hope yes
<allee> Riddell: someone working on kapture (again)?
<Riddell> allee: I havn't looked at it, I plan to soon
<allee> Riddell: Great.  Btw. no response from konference upstream yet.   Maybe MIA (KaiL: missing in action ;)  or in long holidays
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-07
<elmo> Riddell: why's kde-i18n-el packaged separately?
<Riddell> elmo: they're all packaged separately now
<Riddell> elmo: used to be one big source file, now it's split up by upstream, -el happens to be a new one with this release
<elmo> do they use insane two letter country codes upstream too?
<elmo> and are Debian doing the same thing?
<Riddell> elmo: the country codes come from upstream and match the current binary packages
<Riddell> havn't asked Debian yet what they're doing
<Riddell> what's wrong with two letter language codes? every other language package seems to use them
<elmo> -uk, -ca, -el are all horribly confusing
<elmo> and that's just the three I know of offhand, I suspect there are plenty more
<elmo> in any event, as you say, the current packages use that scheme, so never mind
<JRe> morning alls
<KaiL> elmo: uk = ukrainan, el=greek, ca=catalan?
<KaiL> what's difficult on this?
<KaiL> or do you want to write the full names?
<KaiL> kde-i18n-nds works.
<KaiL> kde-i18n-de too
<KaiL> kaffeine crashes, while xine doesn't want to exit
<JRe> KaiL: :(
<KaiL> did we have all that small apps from kdegraphics in hoary too?
<JRe> KaiL: what apps 
<JRe> ?
<KaiL> kgamma, kruler, kview
<JRe> KaiL: you mean installed by default?
<KaiL> yes
<JRe> KaiL: no
<KaiL> and kopete depends on xmms - gar, this happenes with every update...
<JRe> KaiL: why kopete depends on xmms ?
<KaiL> duno, seams to be a "bad joke" from the guy, who once created that package
<KaiL> and comes back again and again
<KaiL> juk also crashes (I think, I already said this)
<JRe> KaiL: wow seems to be many work to do|
<KaiL> finally missing: openoffice.org2-kde, amarok, kscreensaver (=kdeaddons) and k3b
<KaiL> ....not, that I'd be sad, if we drop screensavers at all (as they are only a waste of energy)
<JRe> make kopete depending on xmms is a bad joke :(
<JRe> KaiL: we have someone to fix the depency of kopete and there is a bug report for the JuK crash?
<opi> morning :-)
<JRe> morning
<Riddell> elmo: python-qt3 needs either to move to universe or for libqscintilla5c2 to move to main so the new version can compile
<Riddell> elmo: nothing depends on it so it could be moved to universe but I expect at least 1 package in main to depend on it soon so it might have to move back again
<elmo> what's going to depend on it?
<doko> Riddell, what's the status of xpdf-utils? can it be replaced?
<Riddell> elmo: guidance, system configuration tools http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/
<Riddell> doko: it's used by kpdf to get information out of PDF files, it could be moved to a suggest if it's a problem but it would be nice to have the functionality by default
<elmo> that's definitely going to  main?
<Riddell> elmo: not definately, so I'm happy for python-qt3 to be moved to universe for the moment
<doko> Riddell: can we have this as an interim solution, so that kubuntu-desktop get's installable again?
<elmo> I wish I knew why it was in main for hoary
<doko> elmo: simple: build-dep for hpij
<elmo> Riddell: could you investigate using a poppler based tool instead?  pitti did this for cups, and it didn't take him very long.  you might even be able to reuse his work
<Riddell> doko: ok
<elmo> doko: hplip doesn't use it anymore?
<elmo> Riddell: (feel free to do what doko's asking first tho)
<Riddell> hplip seems to be in universe
<elmo> the source isn't
<Riddell> right
<doko> elmo: I did split hplip into hplip and hplip-base
<elmo> nor is hpijs
<doko> hplip still uses python-qt3
<elmo> doko: hmm, ok
<doko> the debian maintainer doesn't want to drop the build-dep for Debian. he says, the upstream pregenerated files are often just wrong
<elmo> I've demoted python-qt for now then
<Riddell> elmo: groovy
<doko> elmo: what about libqt-perl (debconf build dep)
<elmo> doko: hum.
<doko> maybe we should move that to #u-d
<elmo> Riddell: you guys happy with supporting kdebindings?
<Riddell> elmo: yep
<Riddell> elmo: kdebindings is also needed for koffice, and I expect parts of koffice to be in the next kubuntu
<doko> elmo: well, in that case, we can keep python-qt3 in main as well ...
<elmo> doko: buh, seriously?
<Riddell> doko: python-qt3 doesn't come from kdebindings
<Riddell> the version in kdebindings is out of date
<doko> Riddell, no, but if we offer bindings for perl, there should be bindings for python as well. you remember, python everywhere ;)
<elmo> ok, promoted libqt-perl
<Riddell> doko: need to get debconf re-written in python
<doko> Riddell: do the two FTBFS look fixable for you?
<Riddell> doko: yep, pretty sure the fixes for those are already in upstream, I just need to dig them out, will do so today
<doko> fine, then kubuntu-desktop should be installable again
<Riddell> will the buildd's automatically pick up that python-qt3 has been demoted?
<doko> don't know, ask infinity
<hunger> doko: It isen't. amarok, k3b, kscreensaver and openoffice.org2-kde did not yet make it into the archives.
<Riddell> hunger: we just discussed amarok and k3b and I'll sort them today
<hunger> Riddell: Oh, I only picked up "doko>fine, then kubuntu-desktop should be installable again" :-)
<Riddell> hunger: kdeartwork (not part of kubuntu-desktop) can't complile because of xscreensaver-gl
<Riddell> doko: does someone just need to upload a new xscreensaver-gl to fix that so it'll pick up the correct shlibs?
<doko> what do you want to fix?
<Riddell> no, I'm wrong, it's the build-dep on xlibmesa-glu-dev that's the problem
<doko> xlibmesa-glu-dev -> x11proto-gl-dev
<Riddell> doko: how desperatly do you want kubuntu-desktop to be installable
<Riddell> I'd like to recert the depends on the kde module's meta-packages back to what KDE ships with then fix the kubuntu seed to include what we ship with
<Riddell> s/recert/revert/
<doko> Riddell, how desperatly do you want buildable CD's?
<Riddell> yep, but it should be done at some point so I think now is as good as any
<doko> ask Kamion about it. we definitely need an xorg update for the CD's
<amu> moin' 
<Riddell> hello amu, any plans for today?
<amu> not excatly, most is done, got millions of mails, need about 15-30min. more   
<uniq> riddell: let me know if there is anything i can do to help.
<Riddell> uniq: could look at konversation package, there's a bugzilla entry saying changes need mergin from debian
<uniq> ok.. will do.
<doko> amu: two FTBFS ... k3b and amarok
<amu> k3b looks fine, finally there's also a new upstream version :) 
<uniq> amu: i have done some work on packaging amarok 1.2.4.. the debian/ dir is ready and all.. gcc4-compile-fix.patch and all.. but some too-advanced-for-me-to-understand compile error stops me from making the package.
<uniq> i can publish the sources if someone would like to take a look.
<amu> uniq: would be good if you add your patch to the bts 
<uniq> will do.
<JRe> uniq: yeah i'll try to help if i can do something
<KabelKasper> Hello, does anybody know where i can get the python2.4-dcop package?
<uniq> amu: you're thinking about #11082 or #11285 ?
<Riddell> KabelKasper: python-dcop
<KabelKasper> Riddell: But this has dependencies to >=python2.3
<KabelKasper> I wnat to try the rename_hdd scriptfrom Rajeev J Sebastian
<Riddell> KabelKasper: yeah, it's broken in hoary I'm afraid
<uniq> amu: i'm adding the potch to #11082
<KabelKasper> Riddell: ;(
<amu> uniq: the lang files are beeing extracted from the kubuntu debs, he should be sure he installed also the langpacks     
<uniq> amu: like kde-i18n-XX ? 
<uniq> I have kde-i18n-nb. but amarok is still english for me.
<amu> language-pack-XX or language-support-xx
<uniq> bbl.. birthday party for one of my co-workers.
<uniq> ok.
* Riddell announces KDE 3.4.1 http://dot.kde.org/1117548502
<JRe> cheers!
<uniq> great :)
<uniq> I'll go celebrate my coworkers birthday.. and the release of 3.4.1 then :)
<KaiL> "from the ---KDE dept" << uhm, what? :)
<uniq> amu: the patch is at #11082 if you want it.. posted at the wrong place.. though. :|
<uniq>  gtg.
<JRe> KabelKasper: lol
<KabelKasper> JRe: ?
<JRe> KabelKasper: oups sorry it was a KaiL: lol missed ;) ;)
<Riddell> KaiL: I thought it would be nice to welcome our new greek translation pack
<amu> uniq: ;) no prob   
<KaiL> there wasn't one before?
<amu> "but it seems the po files are extracted" they are extracted .... if they arent it's a bug :) i'll ask pitti ( he's responsable for it, case you have one more problem)     
<KaiL> ah, artsd back at work :)
<KaiL> ...that fixes juk.
<amu> uniq: pitti confirms there's a problem with non-kde base packages and their translations .... 
<Riddell> KaiL: in breezy?
<amu> holy shit, new k3b is bit more than just recompiling :) 
<JRe> amu: ;)
<KaiL> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> KaiL: cool
* Riddell promotes KaiL to official Kubuntu breezy tester
<KaiL> but not kaffeine :(
<KaiL> Riddell: eh: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<KaiL> scroll down ;)
<KaiL_> stupid German Telekom :(
<Riddell> KaiL_: what am I looking for on BreezyGoals?
<KaiL_> the list of kubuntu testers ;)
<JRe> ;) ;)
<Riddell> of course, forgot about that :)
<KaiL_> wow, even konserve haves as it did with hoary (means: it still crashes)+
<KaiL_> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/testing/breezy_probs.html lists kpdf as being uninstallable....?!?
<Riddell> KaiL_: yeah, I'll fix that today
<Riddell> depend on xpdf-utils
<KaiL_> and that's in universe?
<Riddell> yes
<opi> Riddell: apt-geting 3.4.1
<opi> Riddell: it will take another 16 minutes
<opi> Riddell: hope I will be able to work on this computer after this ;)
<Riddell> everyone is very pessimistic about 3.4.1
<opi> :-)
<opi> I'm not
<opi> you've proved quality of your work with Kubuntu 
<KabelKasper> Works nice here
<KaiL_> Riddell: why?
<Riddell> KaiL_: why what?
<KaiL_> pessimistic
<Riddell> dunno, they should be saying "oh boy, can't wait to try that new Greek language pack" or something
<opi> Oh boy, I can't wait to try new Polish language pack (OK, I'm lying, I'm not using -pl language pack;-)
<KabelKasper> Why should i try the new Greek language pack? I won't be able to read anything. ;)
<Riddell> KabelKasper: it's new in this release is all
<KaiL_> de was already complete, nds not that much better - everything else I don't understand ;p
<opi> *doh*, 2Kb/s from kde.org ;(
<Riddell> de may not make it into kofficce 1.4
<KaiL_> Riddell: ?!
<Riddell> only 60% translated
<KaiL_> and that's not enough?
* KaiL_ thinks about some 10% translations of kde....
<Riddell> 75% is the threshold for KDE with 90% kdelibs
<KaiL_> but only kdebase afair
<KaiL_> see nds translation
<Riddell> KaiL_: oh yes, you're right
<KaiL_> intel has started to deliver Celerons with 64Bit extenstion - that could give some more amd64 users soon
<opi> ;-)
<Riddell> hello dato, I hear you became a Debian Developer, congratulations
<dato> yes, thanks :)
<KaiL_> Riddell: kpilot fixed?
<Riddell> KaiL_: the patch is in the packages
<KaiL_> let's hope for a "kdepim 3.4.1.1" :)
(uniq/#kubuntu-devel) i agree.
<KaiL_> kde3.4.1 backport yes, but not every app possible (imho)
<KaiL_> except if the old version is unusable (konserve)
<KaiL_> also amarok on breezy is more important :)
<uniq> i've tried to build amarok on breezy.. some obscured error while compiling.
<uniq> I have the package files ready though.
<uniq> the debian/ dir.
<amu> i'll try for hoary
<uniq> i based my package on the debian package.. it's much cleaner than the current ubuntu package.
<amu> bbl ubuntu-meeting 
<uniq> k.
<KaiL_> das heit #ubuntu-meeting
<KaiL_> ...for the others to have something to click on :p
<amu> heh
<venda> anyone here ready to answer license questions
<uniq> probably a bad time.. considering the technical board meeting.
<uniq> you can always ask.. and just wait :)
<uniq> don't think i can answer it for you though, i will if i can.
<venda> uniq: ok here goes
<venda> over at doteam we have a dual license regime
<venda> all docs are under GFDL and CC BY SA 2.0
<venda> lets say we find a doc out there under GFDL
<venda> the lic permits us to use it
<venda> but we want to use it in a doc that is under the dual regime.
<venda> Is there a problem
<uniq> I wouldn't know that.. sorry.
<uniq> what does the GFDL say about other licences? 
<venda> ok thanks
<amu> uniq: can be a cdbs problem
<uniq> maybe.
<amu> i'll continue :) 
<uniq> kdelibs 3.4.1 depends on cdbs >=0.4.27
<uniq> i have 0.4.26-1ubuntu1 on hoary.
<uniq> amu: http://frode.kde.no/pb-hacks/ if you wanted to have a look.
<uniq> simple bashscripts.
<amu> uniq: i'll pt it onto the queue, still uploading/testing live, testing new k3b .. building and testing new blender ...
<uniq> sure.. :)
<uniq> i'm just feeding you even more info. :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-08
<allee> uniq: Sorry stupid question?  Why all this moving and copying?  Why no change /etc/pbuilderrc-<dist> accordingly?
<uniq> well.. the moving of the pbuilderrc files are just needed the first time. when you're making the base.tgz files.
<uniq> it's just that i'm to lazy to remove the lines from the script.
<uniq> and every now and then i make new base.tgz.
<allee> uniq: hmm, you can name the base.tgz file  base-<dist> in the pbuilderrc-<dist>
<allee> base-<dist>.tgz that is
<uniq> oh.. didn't know. :)
<uniq> made my own solution for a existing feature.. great :)
<uniq> thanks for the tip.
<uniq> then i'll have to use pbuilder --distribution and so on right? 
<allee> uniq: no just alias pb-<dist>=pbuilder --configfile /etc/pbuilderrc-<dist>
<uniq> nice.. thanks.
<allee> uniq: rest can be done in the rc file
<allee> uniq: don't forget to locally install apt-cacher or apt-proxy.  Saves some bandwidth ;)
<uniq> my pbuilder caches it's downloads automatically.. 
<uniq>  /var/cache/pbuilder/aptcache
<allee> and when you update dist and or dbootstrap env they are downloaded again
<uniq> sure.
<uniq> i have a transparent proxy in my network.. helps alot.
<allee> ;)
<uniq> gnite.
<hunger> Wow somebody was busy tonight! All new kde debs!
<hunger> And kopete really crashes way more rarely than with kde 3.4, too.
<JRe> who's packaging krusader?
<Riddell> krusader (1.60.0) 
<Riddell>   FrodeDoeving 
<Riddell>    here 
<Riddell>   DanielHolbach 
<Riddell>    already have it
<Riddell> http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/MOTUNewPackages
<Riddell> I think it appeared in breezy
<JRe> Riddell: okay thanks ;) BTW i have finished the first version of the device plugged notifier
<Riddell> JRe: code available somewhere?
<JRe> Riddell: i upload code + kubuntu package on my homepage and give you the link
<JRe> Riddell: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/kay 
<JRe> Riddell: you call it with:
<JRe> dcop kded kayd notifyPlugged mountpoint device devicename
<JRe> I have still to kill some bugs but the hardest is done
<JRe> Riddell: how BTW don't forget to start the service with kcontrol: it's call kayd
<JRe> okay bbl i gonna eat
<Riddell> amu et al: what's the status of amarok and k3b packages?  I've lost track of who has been working on them
<JRe> dunnow
<hunger> Does printing still work in KDE for you?
<Riddell> ah, printing, one of those import areas that's difficult to test because geeks don't print
* Riddell does the Kubuntu dance
<Riddell> looky what I just had arrived http://jriddell.org/photos/2005-06-01-kubuntu-cds.jpg
<hunger> Riddell: Right;-)
<KabelKasper> WOW, what are they for? Where to get them?
<JRe> there is kubuntu cd ;) ?
<JRe> kool kover ;)
<Riddell> only 2000 of them compated to > 1.5 million ubuntu CDs, but plenty enough for me
<JRe> :)
<je4d> Riddell: any idea who's responsible for the kubuntu 3.4.1 packages?
<Riddell> je4d: uh oh, what's wrong with them?
<je4d> Riddell: conflicting file in kdm/kdebase-bin, kdesdk wants to remove kdevelop, and kopete depends on xmms
<JRe> yeah kopete depends on xmms
<je4d> didn't in the original hoary packages..
<JRe> no apparently was a bad joke from the maintainer on breezy packages
<je4d> JRe: er.. did you mean the 3.4.1 packages do, or that kopete itself does?
<Riddell> ok, I'll look into those
<je4d> Riddell: cheers
* allee likes JRe kayd screenshot
<JRe> allee: thanks :)
<je4d> Riddell: i just noticed http://jriddell.org/photos/2005-06-01-kubuntu-cds.jpg.. extreme coolness ;)
<allee> JRe: I'll try.  more tonight ;)
<JRe> allee: the only thing that doesnot work is that the config saved by the kcmodule is not load by the kded module because i forgot to fix it but it will soon work :)
<JRe> je4d: yeah cd kover looks really cool
<allee> JRe: do you happen to know if there are also events available for network if up/down?  would be extremly cool to use in knemo
<je4d> JRe: agreed (:
<JRe> allee: what do you mean?
<allee> Where/how executes the "dcop kded kayd notifyPlugged mountpoint device devicename"?  If at the same place are events for if up/down I could implemtent similar dcop interf in knemo
<allee> JRe: waiting for events instead of executing ifconfig/iwconfig every second is much nicer
<JRe> allee: nop there is not for network i use currently usbmount but will swtich to ivman (to have also cd!)
<JRe> allee: yeah it's better to wait event!
<hunger> allee: You could use ifplugd to bring up networks automatically
<JRe> hunger: there is a hook in ifplugd ?
<hunger> allee: That will call ifup/ifdown... which in turn will run everything defined in /etc/network/
<allee> JRe: he he ifplugd is the very first thing I add to kubuntu (no idea why they miss it)
<hunger> JRe: No... but you can have ifup/ifdown run arbitrary scripts before/after bringing a interface up/down.
<JRe> yeah putting some scripts in if-up.d
<hunger> JRe: That is the best thing to do: It will work when manually changing if state or if hotplug overrides ifplugd, etc.
<allee> hunger: ah, right.   So /etc/network/if*.d scripts are the right thing to do.   this works even without ifplugd
<JRe> allee: yeah add a script which call dcop --all-servers
<hunger> allee: Exactly.
<JRe> allee: because if-up.d are executed ad root i guess
<JRe> allee: i could also add a networkPlugged event in kayd to propose lauching browser or mail client ;)
<JRe> allee: in fact it's dcop --all-users
<allee> JRe: one additional peace is missing.  What's the currently active desktop  (user looks at :0 or :1 or ..)   Mhmm I'd a  quick script that scan xserver logs to find out.  Is there a simpler way,  kde or X11 method?
<allee> E.g. promping for a pin on :0 while one works on :1 or both is pretty useless ;)
<allee> prompting on all is at least not elegant either
<JRe> allee: right
<JRe> allee: if you find something tell me i'm very interrested ;)
<JRe> allee: but you're the one who code KNemo ?
<allee> JRe: No.  But there no reason why a good  patch should be rejected :)
<JRe> allee: sure, moreover a so usefull patch :)
<allee> JRe: Percy, suspended knemo programming.  knetworkconf upstream and me still some interest in further development.
<allee> I guess that we (or Percy) soon ask for svn extragear inclusion
<JRe> allee: i am interrested too, this program rocks.
<JRe> allee: if you need some help i am here
<allee> JRe: great!  I've have to contact Percy before (a sponsor) uploads knemo to debian.   I'll ask him if his plans have changed.
<allee> .. or we can go straight ahead
<JRe> ow no knemo project page
<elmo> dato: ?
<uniq> cool, didn't check debian/control for kdelibs before building.. and got kdelibs4c2 on hoary.. :|
<uniq> really fun.
<Riddell> uniq: I've updates the sources on kubuntu.org to not have the breezy source package, sorry about that
<uniq> ahh.. ok.. then maybe i'll just download the new ones :)
<uniq> riddell: had any time to look at my konveration package? 
<Riddell> uniq: nope, where is it?
<uniq> http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/breezy/konversation/
<uniq> maybe amu looked at them yesterday.. not sure.
<Riddell> uniq: is it based on the latest debian one?
<uniq> yes.
<Riddell> cool
<uniq> minor changes from debian.
<uniq> it'll only work on breezy though..
<Riddell> uniq: what are you compiling kdelibs for?
<uniq> ppc
<Riddell> excellent
<uniq> coordinated with amu yesterday.
<Riddell> anyone doing amd64?
<uniq> i think amu is.
<uniq> i don't have amd64 anymore.
<uniq> only i386 and ppc.
<KaiL> wow, tons of new packages
<KaiL> but still no amarok :(
<Riddell> maybe I should bump the version number every day, seems to please people :)
<uniq> sure does :)
<Riddell> uniq: what's the changed from debian with konversation?
<uniq> nothing but the changelog i think.
<uniq> no. it's the debian version with ubuntu1 added.. and breezy.
<Riddell> did you merge the old changelog?
<uniq> not from ubuntu.. those changes are not in the package anyway?
<uniq> should I add both the changelog from debian and ubuntu? 
<Riddell> uniq: they need to be merged in some sensible order to include the ubuntu changes and the debian ones, I'll do that
<uniq> ok.. didn't know.
<uniq> couldn't we just provide the debian changelog inside the package or something? is that evil? 
<uniq> i can imagine merging of changelogs can get messy in the long run.
<Riddell> well they'll all part of the same changelog
<_jr> d00ds, uniq rocks
<uniq> heh.. it works too? :)
<uniq> not bad.
<Riddell> uniq: happy for me to upload?
<uniq> i'll tripplecheck my diff just in case :)
<uniq> a moment please.
<Riddell> ok
<uniq> i'm happy for now.. i'll do some cleanups later.
<uniq> the diff is a bit big.
<uniq> riddell: hoary needs automake-1.7 for arts to compile.. on my system.
<dato> elmo: yes?
<uniq> bbl.. work things.
<Riddell> uniq, KaiL, hunger: if you guys want a CD or two please e-mail me your postal address
<uniq> kubuntu cd?
<je4d> Riddell: any chance of me getting my hands on some? (:
<Riddell> yes
<uniq> cool :)
<hunger> Riddell: No need, but thanks for the offer.
<Riddell> je4d: I can send you one, would you have a purpose in mind for the others?
<hunger> Riddell: The CD will be outdated by the time it gets here anyway.
<Riddell> hunger: no more so than the ubuntu CDs that are yet to arrive for most people :)
<je4d> Riddell: procuring new users would be the purpouse.. 
<hunger> Riddell: Yeap... never got one of those either:-)
<Riddell> je4d: sounds good, how would you go about it?
<je4d> Riddell: are they hoary CDs?
<Riddell> je4d: Kubuntu Hoary
<je4d> Riddell: how would i go about it? no specific plan, but appropriate opportunities are not rare
<je4d> Riddell: will they be available ala shipit.ubuntulinux.org sometime in the future?
<Riddell> je4d: they won't
<uniq> riddell: who's paying the cds? 
<Riddell> je4d: I need some rough idea of what these opportunities are, these CDs are valuable you know
<Riddell> uniq: canonical paid for the CDs, I seem to be paying for postage
<je4d> Riddell: ah, if they're limited & valuable then nevermind..
<Riddell> je4d: there's an ubuntu-uk list just incase you're looking for more mailing lists to be on
<uniq> ok. we should put up a paypal site.. donations for cds or something.. could work :)
<je4d> Riddell: like i'm not on enough already.. (:
<Riddell> je4d: if you give me something specific like "handing out around the computer lab in cambridge" or a LUG you're going to I'm happy to send a bunch
<je4d> Riddell: if there won't be any shipit scheme, why the CDs at all?
<Riddell> je4d: for giving out to people we like and at events (lugradio, akademy, linuxtag...)
<je4d> fair enuf.. I'll let you know if i'll be at any such events
<je4d> http://tinyurl.com/cumh7 comes to mind
<Riddell> je4d: you going to that?
<je4d> maybe, dunno yet
<je4d> too far away
<je4d> (timewise)
<Riddell> well I'll definatly send you a box or two if you are
<je4d> cool.. in the meantime, could i just get one, because they're cool? :p
<KabelKasper> Will breezy include the new Kexi 0.9? http://www.kexi-project.org
<Riddell> KabelKasper: should do yes
<Riddell> je4d: e-mail me your postal address
<Riddell> anyone else on the channel who wants one can do the same
<je4d> Riddell: will a pm suffice?
<Riddell> je4d: spose so
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Are there any packages for hoary already somewhere? 
<Riddell> KabelKasper: I'm afraid not
<uniq> kabelkasper: would be great if you added it to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<KabelKasper> uniq: I'll do it
<uniq> great :)
<Riddell> KabelKasper: add kexi mdb driver while you're at it
<uniq> bbl. socializing.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-09
<cartel_> hmm
<cartel_> it seems that every problem i have with universe packages, building from sid source fixes it
* allee is away: Away at the moment
<uniq> amu: i can build whole kde 3.4.1 on ppc. not too much left.
<uniq> you can focus on otherthings and amd64 :)
<Riddell> uniq: not into Norwegian translation any more?
<uniq> well.. i haven't done any of it yet.
<uniq> leaving it out for now.
<uniq> .. actually did some pmount translation on launchpad.. but that doesn't count.
<uniq> riddell: done kde 3.4.1 for ppc packages: http://frode.kde.no/hoary-updates/ppc/kde341/
<uniq> not all sections done yet.
<uniq> uploading and compiling as we speak.
<uniq> the ibook isn't a compile farm :] 
<Riddell> amu: any opinion on kdevelop3 -> kdevelop, elmo is worried that it breaks merge-o-matic
<Riddell> haggai: how many Kubuntu CDs does Credativ UK want?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-10
<uniq> amu: most of kde 3.4.1 is done. kdeutils, kdeartwork, kdesdk, kdevelop and kdewebdev is left.
<uniq> are left.
<uniq> http://frode.kde.no/hoary-updates/ppc/kde341/
<je4d> Riddell: any news on the 3.4.1 packages?
<KaiL> I guess, he sleeps :)
<KaiL> it's deep night in europe :)
<KaiL> ...as you see, if you look out of the next window *g*
<je4d> yea.. it's 00:39 ;)
<JRe> morning
<JRe> http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/kat <- new version of kat should fix indexing bugs
<JRe> http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/kay <- new version of kay should make config works
<JRe> http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/devel/kay <- new screenshots of kay
<JRe> http://www.KDE-Apps.org/content/show.php?content=22747 <- i am going to package this it's cool
* JRe has always dreamed to have tv program in kde ;)
<uniq> riddell: ppc packages of kde 3.4.1 done: http://frode.kde.no/hoary-updates/ppc/kde341/ 
<froud> is it possible to order kubuntu cds via shipit.ubuntu.com
<JRe> BTW they are hoary cd, right?
<Riddell> froud: it isn't but I can send you one (or lots if you would make good use of them) 
<Riddell> froud: e-mail me your postal address
<Riddell> uniq: excellent, have you tested them?
<froud> Riddle no thanks I have an ISO, but I am wondering about FAQGuide
<uniq> riddell: using them now.
<froud> Riddell: there is a question faqguide <para>Where to order Ubuntu CDs for absolutely FREE?</para>
<Riddell> froud: the answer is pretty well no then
<froud> OK thanks
<Riddell> froud: come to akademy or linuxtag and people will be handing them out
<froud> Riddell:  he he, I have made about 25 copies from my ISO here in CO.ZA
<froud> I just wanted to know so I can profile the para
<Riddell> uniq: doing a wget -r on you now
<Riddell> haggai: you're not going to linuxtag by any chance are you?
<allee> Riddel: you do?
<Riddell> allee: nope
<allee> :(
<Riddell> amu will
<allee> JRe: linuxtag?
* allee is still not sure
<JRe> not sure:(
<JRe> i'd have wanted to go to aKademy but it will be also hard :(
<uniq> riddell: ok, i could give you an account if you want.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-11
<haggai> Riddell: no I won't be at linuxtag, but there will be other credativ people there.  I'm going to debconf
<haggai> Riddell: about CDs, I've had a few (<5) requests for Kubuntu CDs, so a small number should be enough.  I've been burning a few but some official CDs would be quite nice
<Riddell> haggai: how about taking a box of CDs to debconf
<Riddell> or are k/ubuntu CDs not welcome at debconf?
<Riddell> haggai: any idea what the best way to send a 13Kg box to Germany is?
<haggai> Riddell: I think it would be ok to take to debconf as long as they weren't seen to being pushed down ppls throats
<Riddell> cool :)
<haggai> so does that mean you're not going to linuxtag and need a way to get CDs there?
<haggai> there is a small chance I'll go to credativ, or someone visit me, before LT although I don't think its all that likely
<haggai> there are usually some brits that go to LT; dunno if anyone will take a car
<Riddell> I'm not going no
<haggai> 13kg is a lot for someone to take as plane luggae if they're staying for more than a day so
<Riddell> postage seems to cost about 60 quid
<Riddell> which is doable but I'd rather someone could take it
<haggai> yeah postage is pretty bad.  i know noel was saying posting debian posters for conferences was very expensive
<elmo> Riddell: do we have #311683 in Kubuntu?\
<elmo> Riddell: p.s. sabdfl says he's happy to cover the costs of shipping kubuntu cds (e.g. for confs and stuff)
<uniq> gnite guys.
<KaiL_> kdepim/kleopatra needs gnupg2 - that's only in universe.
<Goshawk> hi.. i've a wish for next kubuntu relase, why do not add digikam dependece to kubuntu-desktop and set to default that it will namage cameras? it's better than konqeror to do this job
<KaiL_> koffice for breezy somewhere? .9
<KaiL_> :)
<uniq> not that i'm aware of.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-06-12
<_henning> hmm...
<_henning> .
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-05
<kmon> bye
<bddebian> Howdy
<nixternal> hye bddebian
<bddebian> Hello nixternal
<nixternal> i have been trying to setup raid0 on my system for hours...and i think i finally figured out how to do it
<nixternal> as a matter of fact..i know i did
<nixternal> just that /boot and
<nixternal> OMG>..the power just flickered and the system went down @#
<nixternal> LOL
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4: nice work :)  is the kopete-3.5.2.deb the right one?
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee ya
<Hobbsee> gotcha.
* Hobbsee expected it to be kopete-0.12 or something
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee it was, but I switched it to what is now
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<Hobbsee> can i ask why?
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee it will be more easier for upgrade from archive
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4: ah, good point.
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4: man that's slow!  :P
<Hobbsee> i wonder why...
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee download spped?
<freeflying-g4> s/spped/speed
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4: about 6kbps, with a download accelerator, it's showing 36kbps...
<Hobbsee> saying it had around 20 min to complete...
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee this sever is at HongKong, When I upload , the speed is about 100-200k/s, but only 30k/s for downloading here
<Hobbsee> ah okay...
<Hobbsee> heh - ours are the opposite - slow to upload, fast download
<Hobbsee> well, for our internet connection anyway
<\sh> wrong master slave configuration for DSL on their side ;)
<Hobbsee> freeflying-g4: that version number that you've got is very painful - it's overwritten by the kde 3.5.3 repos.
<Hobbsee> that's why i was going to version it kopete 0.12.0
<freeflying-g4> Hobbsee okey, I can upload the one you prefer
<\sh> even that would be overruled by kopete-4:3.5.2
<Hobbsee> \sh: this is true.
<Hobbsee> it's probably worth seeing what Riddell says about it - i dont know.
<Hobbsee> but i know the kde 3.5.3 repos got bumped, so they'd overwrite all of kde 3.5.2
<\sh> it's difficult to package a source which is standalone, but as well shipped from kde upstream
<\sh> Hobbsee: the right thing to do , for additional repositories, could be: 1. move the source as patch into kdenetwork
<\sh> 2. repackage kdenetwork-3.5.3.orig.tar.gz to provide the 0.12.0 kopete source
<Hobbsee> \sh: mmm...okay...
<\sh> 3. remove kopete from kdenetwork completly and use only kopetes standalone source
<Hobbsee> heh.  i rather like that option.
<Hobbsee> that'd be easier :P
<Hobbsee> darn the many metapackages :P
<\sh> well all of the 3 ways would go away, if kopete would provide their plugins as standalone package
<Hobbsee> \sh: true.
<\sh> means, kopetes main source is in kdenetwork, but the plugins are out of the standard kde kdenetwork source tree
<Hobbsee> no...wait...which bits are the plugins?
<\sh> icq, jabber, msn etc.
<\sh> all transports
<\sh> there is no difference between the plugins and the transports...they are .so files
<Hobbsee> yes.....so....that would mean that the application itself was split from the plugins?  that sounds even messier
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<freeflying|away> I'm try add jingle support
<\sh> Hobbsee: no...kopete application is just a frontend for kopete_msn.{la,so} plugins ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: right :P
<Hobbsee> wish they had the efficient theme for kopete 0.12...
<freeflying|away> \sh: those plugins are ship with kopete, even in knetwork
<\sh> freeflying|away: and that's the reason why they have to provide standalone point releases because of those
<\sh> freeflying|away: not that kopetes application source is changing, most of the time, they adjust the transport plugins to run with icq, aol, msn etc. again
<\sh> freeflying|away: and that's one thing which freaks me out...it's broken by source delivery design.
<\sh> freeflying|away: the kopete transport plugins should be removed from kdenetwork
<freeflying|away> \sh: you mean kopete will not be ship in knetwork any longer?
<\sh> freeflying|away: I didn't say that
<freeflying|away> \sh:  :)
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: kopete_0.12.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb uploaded
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: cool :)
<\sh> freeflying|away: I said, kulow should remove kopetes plugins from kdenetwork, but the application frontend should be in kdenetwork. so kopete upstream can release plugin point releases for their transport plugins
<freeflying|away> \sh: I see 
<\sh> freeflying|away: means, we have kopete_4:3.5.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb and kopete-plugins-0.12.0 ;)
<\sh> freeflying|away: if you read the release notes of the 0.12 development, you'll see many fixes for the transport plugins...but less fixes on the main application. those changes on the main application you can easily export as patch but the fixes on the plugins are a pain
<freeflying|away> \sh: maybe we can split it into kopete and kopete-plugins
<\sh> freeflying|away: you still have the source in kdenetwork ;)
<\sh> freeflying|away: there must be a source split
<freeflying|away> \sh: anyway, it will be consonant with debian's policy more
<\sh> freeflying|away: sure, but you won't solve the actual problem of having kopete updated
<freeflying|away> \sh: true
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: oops.  i'd forgotten that kopete 0.12 would *also* get overwritten by kdenetwork-3.5.* :P
<Hobbsee> oh well
<\sh> bump it to 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu<something> and conflict/replace kopete with kopete-4:3.5.3-0ubuntu1
<\sh> but this is really a bad hack
<Hobbsee> it is
<\sh> but the only smart solution for now...until we find a better solution...
<freeflying|away> \sh: how about provide a dump package 
<\sh> and to be honest, I would like to see the additional repositories with -XkubuntuY versions, to show that they are really adds and not officially supported
<freeflying|away> -XkubuntuY will be nice 
<\sh> freeflying|away: Czessi is doing this for kubuntu.de repos
<freeflying|away> \sh:  -XkubuntuY ?
<\sh> freeflying|away: yes
<\sh> freeflying|away: http://packages.czessi.net/dapper_complete.php?i18n=en
<\sh> did anyone worked on kbilliard?
<\sh> http://www.hostnotfound.it/kbilliards.php 
<\sh> if not, I'm packaging it right now :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: go for it :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: you rotter....
* Hobbsee doesnt want that packaged.
<\sh> rotter?
* Hobbsee will simply *have* to test it out :P
<Hobbsee> \sh: um....rotten person?  horrible person?  i dont know - that sort of idea
* Hobbsee will then waste a *lot* of time playing it :P
<\sh> Hobbsee: oh I see, that was my plan ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: hehe.  your very evil plan...
<Hobbsee> guess that means that i cant boss everyone around :P
<\sh> Hobbsee: no one can boss me around...ok my son he can do that...;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<\sh> kbilliards-0.8.7/kbilliards_SuSE.spec how evil
<Hobbsee> hehe
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: tested?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: yeah, seems to work okay :)
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: if it can support jingle, will be more nicer :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: that is true.  havent tested it much 
<\sh> freeflying|away: what was the replacement of qlist in qt3?
<freeflying|away> \sh: I don't know  :P
<\sh> looks like qlist was replaced in qt3 with qvaluelist
<mornfall> Riddell: hi?
<\sh> does anyone know, if suse/novell is patching their qt3 to support still qlist?
<\sh> oh yes
<\sh> fun
<\sh> novell is still using compat mode in qt3
<\sh> Hobbsee: kbilliards fixed ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: yay!
<\sh> s/QList/QPtrList/
<nixtErnal`> lol...i just downloaded kbilliards
<\sh> fait a few minutes :)
<nixtErnal`> and update?
<nixtErnal`> woo...can't wait
<\sh> no...I'll provide a pakcage for dapper
<nixtErnal`> a kangaroo must have hijacked Hobbsee's internet
<nixtErnal`> are you here to stay this time Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> nixtErnal`: no idea, i'm not sure why i'm timing out - my other network is okay...
<nixtErnal`> hehe
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<Hobbsee> [17:28]  [Notice]  -NickServ-  Last Seen Quit Msg: Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)
<nixtErnal`> i said you probably had a kangaroo hijack your internet
<nixtErnal`> ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> nooo!!!
<abattoir> pygi: good morning ;) 
<pygi> abattoir, mornin' ;)
<pygi> how are you?
<abattoir> fine, going through the bzr docs :P '
<pygi> abattoir, which one? There is no much doc existing as far as I  know
<abattoir> the 'Quick Start Tutorial' on the site
<abattoir> i guess its enough for starters...
<abattoir> havent used rev. cont. sys. much :( 
<\sh> oh joy
<pygi> ah :-/
<\sh> /bin/sh ../../admin/mkinstalldirs /usr/share/apps/kbilliards/sound/
<\sh> mkdir -p -- /usr/share/apps/kbilliards/sound/
<abattoir> pygi: no big deal :) 
<pygi> \sh, joyful today? :)
<pygi> abattoir, what you need bzr anyway for?
<abattoir> heh, just a simple branch from Kamion's site, then have to rsync to a site Riddell kindly provided....
<pygi> ah, oki :)
<abattoir> Riddell seems 'uncatchable though ;) 
<abattoir> *'uncatchable' 
<Hobbsee> abattoir: it's not even 9am there
<abattoir> Hobbsee: I know, i meant messages i sent yesterday :) 
<Hobbsee> oh
<pygi> abattoir, you'll catch him eventually ;)
<abattoir> pygi: else he'll catch me... and deal w/ me :D 
<abattoir> pygi: the former is the better option ;) 
<\sh> ok...kbilliards source is totally fcked
<\sh> it installs without destdir support, but refuses to recreate autofoo magic....which means, it does recreate all files, but then some includes are not known anymore...he has to fix this shit first
<\sh> Hobbsee: want to try kbilliards?
<Hobbsee> \sh: ask me tomorrow...not right before work :P
<\sh> Hobbsee: I used another approach to package it :) works :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<\sh> Hobbsee: http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/212-Packaged-kbilliards.html
* Hobbsee runs around crazily
<\sh> come get some, honey ;)
<Hobbsee> now that just sounds bad :P
<nixternal`zzz> g'nite everyone
<\sh> Hobbsee: that was duke nukem 3d slang ;)
<Hobbsee> i see...
<\sh> Hobbsee: please try them...and the others please do
<Hobbsee> \sh: my boss will eat you...or me...or both, if i do...
<Hobbsee> bye all
<\sh> cu Hobbsee have a nice day ;)
<Hobbsee> night.  will od :P
<\sh> meanwhile .. playing billiard
<\sh> oh and no desktop file...I have to work on this package...
<imbrandon_> morning everyone
<Riddell> abattoir: catch me
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<mornfall> nm
<seaLne> is the lack of a box round the username and password field in 353 kdm intentional?
<Riddell> seaLne: I suspect it's to better conform to GDM spec
<Riddell> we probably need to explicitly add a border now or something
<seaLne> but it is intentional then
<Riddell> I've not asked, but I suspect so
<Riddell> ossi says it is intentional
<_Sime_|AFK> Riddell: Hi, are there any plans for a good backup application for dapper+1?
<seaLne> worryingly in adept a search for backup (kde progs) only returns kdat
<seaLne> strangely any suite shows konserve which looks interesting
<seaLne> and keep
<_Sime_> I'm more interested in a fast and easy way of shoveling data on to CDR for backup.
<mornfall> tags, tags
<seaLne> _Sime_: let me know what you find, i should really setup my parents machine to backup
<seaLne> mornfall: yeah wasn't a dig at you, so do those just not mention kde?
<_Sime_> seaLne: I've got some program (forget the name) set up to do automatic backups to a 2nd HDD. But I miss a  program for burning backups to media.
<seaLne> yeah i guess a simple thing would be simply sticking another hard disk in, their machine dosen't actually have a cdr anyway atm
<mornfall> seaLne: no, the packages are missing suite::kde tags
<Riddell> _Sime_: keep is our backup program so far, JRe wrote it
<_Sime_> Riddell: does it do backups to CDR?
<Riddell> it's for rsyncing to a remote place though more than burning to CDs
<_Sime_> Riddell: I've got a project here that I started last year (before getting sidetracked), and it is aimed purely at backing up dirs to CDR/DVD using K3B.
<Riddell> _Sime_: ideally that would be incorporated with Keep, it would be a shame to have two backup programmes
<Riddell>  jr.falleri@laposte.net if you want to contact him about it
<_Sime_> Riddell: you don't know what his future plans are for Keep?
<Riddell> I don't
<_Sime_> Keep is more aimed at non-interactive backups. But I'm after CDR + DVD.
<jpatrick> do we have Keep by default, coz I don't see it in the K-Menu...
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes, it's under System
<jpatrick> found it
<jpatrick> Riddell: if you need something packaged, I'm here
<Riddell> kopete i guess
<jpatrick> three people already on it
<Riddell> really? who's that?
<pygi> Riddell, poke
<pygi> how important is this (found in KubuntuFutureIdeas)
<pygi> A grub recovery tool would be nice. Use case: imagine someone reinstalls windows (or another distro) and messes the MBR. The user could use the live cd to recover grub from a GUI tool. A qt/kde front-end to grub-install should be sufficient
<jpatrick> hobbsee, freeflying, Czessi, and maybe uniq
<Riddell> pygi: I'd like a guidance module to help you setup grub
<Riddell> jpatrick: crivvens
<jpatrick> what?
<Riddell> goodness me
<_Sime_> Riddell: do you have any good use-cases for that?
<jpatrick> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crivvens
<jpatrick> For future reference..
<freeflying|away> Riddell: how to name kopete-0.12
<pygi> Riddell, hm,k
<Riddell> freeflying|away: 4:3.5.3kopete0.12.0
<Riddell> I'd say
<freeflying|away> Riddell: http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/packages/  --< two kopete packages here
<Riddell> _Sime_: the one above?  installing a new linux build?
<_Sime_> Riddell: to me that sounds more like something that should be in on a rescue CD or safe boot mode.
<seaLne> it would still be usable in that scenario
<Riddell> freeflying|away: got any sources?
<freeflying|away> Riddell: hasn't upload source packages
<Riddell> well I don't care about binaries :)
<imbrandon> fyi : suse puts it on the initial boot menu of the first cd ( IE where it says "Start or Install Kubuntu ...." etc etc etc there is a "Reinstall Grub" that does it just as the d-i does it IE looks for other bootable partitions etc and installes it )
<freeflying|away> Riddell: but I don't know which name will be better
<Riddell> 4:3.5.3kopete0.12.0 for version number
<Riddell> jpatrick: you could contact this guy and help him with his kuickshow package Marko Schulz <harleen@gmx.de>
<apokryphos> imbrandon: yup, it's very handy after being forced to reinstall windoze or something
<Riddell> \sh: do you want me to reactivate your kubuntu-team account?
<\sh> Riddell: would be nice yes thx :)
<jpatrick> what's the problem with it?
<Riddell> \sh: and kubuntu-members?
<\sh> Riddell: hmm..i never was in kubuntu-members. I thought it was a new group...but yes :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: he e-mailed me to say he was making one but he wasn't very good, I've not seen the package you'll need to get it from him
<jpatrick> ok
<Riddell> \sh: done
<\sh> Riddell: thx a lot :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: is kde-latest linked to kde-353 ? just curious becouse i'm resetting up my local apt-mirror
<\sh> Riddell: I was wondering if it would be a better idea to version additional kubuntu packages , like the 3.5.3 update packages etc. with -XkubuntuY...
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> kk
<\sh> Riddell: so we can do some really nasty things like e.g. kopete-4:3.5.3-0kubuntuX ;)
<Riddell> \sh: why?
<imbrandon> i would think so incase they make it into -updates 
<imbrandon> or for bugfixes posted to kde353
<\sh> Riddell: to have a direct split between supported and unsupported. If the packages are going into -updates we can reversion them from original sources
<imbrandon> \sh: what would that do to the people with both repos in sources.list ?
<Riddell> yeah, could be sensible, although they're already named -0ubuntu0.1
<\sh> imbrandon: the can have them all the time in their sources.list, but people don't know, that e.g. amarok 1.4 is not supported by default...
<Riddell> imbrandon: kubuntu << ubuntu
<\sh> I should get up and have a shower, do some real life work and then work kbilliards package to move it to revu
<imbrandon> kubuntu << ubuntu ??
<imbrandon> heh \shi get my amd64 desktop pc replacemnt today , w00t
<\sh> imbrandon: yes ubuntu is greater then kubuntu, so 0kubuntu1 will be replaced with 0ubuntu1 ;)
<imbrandon> ahhh ok , still isnt 10000% clear on the versioning with letters invilved
<imbrandon> involved
<\sh> imbrandon: think about ascii sorting methonds....k < u
<\sh> z > a
<imbrandon> ah
<\sh> imbrandon: here in germany it's pfingsten, wait..what's that in english, ah Pentecost or Whitsuntide
<Riddell> Pentecost
<imbrandon> i see 
<\sh> konquis "leo:" rock ;)
<freeflying|away> Riddell: kopete_3.5.3kopete0.12.0-1_i386.deb is uploaded to ubuntu-zh.org
<Riddell> freeflying|away: any source?
<freeflying|away> Riddell: uploading
<freeflying|away> Riddell: without any patches
<Riddell> mornfall: does this site look sane to you? kubuntu.sk
<mornfall> guess so
<mornfall> the kubuntu 6.06 announcement looks like a translation
<mornfall> some local news (local mailing list, local mirror)
<Riddell> thanks, I'll add it to our local groups list
<Riddell> mornfall: the guy said he's considering also buying kubuntu.cz and pointing it at that site, does that seem like a sensible idea?
<mornfall> well, if noone wants to make a real czech site... dunnow
<mornfall> it's a bit weird when a .cz site is in slovak
<mornfall> bbiab
<abattoir> Riddell: hello; the bzr site(kamion's) w/ oem-config does not seem to have all the files that the oem-config package in main has.
<Riddell> abattoir: what's it missing?
<abattoir> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/oem-config/mainline/menu/
<abattoir> in the menu folder, there are lots of files missing
<abattoir> these are the different steps in the process
<Riddell> abattoir: he'll be online today, you can ask him in #ubuntu-devel
<abattoir> i.e, there is a separate .py, .templates and .mnu file for each process
<abattoir> ok, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> hi all
<\sh> re Hobbsee
<\sh> kamion was online :)
<\sh> or is still
<Hobbsee> \sh: heya.  guess i could test that pool now, couldnt i..
* Hobbsee contemplates the evils of doing that.
<\sh> Hobbsee: if you like :)
<abattoir> \sh: if that was for me, thanks :)
<abattoir> Riddell: I just spoke w/ Kamion.
<abattoir> Riddell: dont know if you followed it ;) 
<abattoir> Riddell: he seems to suggest that i work on a KDE UI while he works on a backend.
<toma> hi all
<Riddell> abattoir: sounds good
<Riddell> and I did indeed get my m.. nicknamed mixed up somehow
<abattoir> Riddell: i think it greatly reduces the work that i have to do :'( 
<abattoir> Riddell: so i guess i stop what i'm doing and start work on a KDE UI, like ubiquity.
<Riddell> what are you doing?
<abattoir> I was modifying the wizard.py file to include an option to open a 'kde-ui', if this was called, then a separate set of *kde.py files would be called, instead of the *.py files which depended on glade.
<abattoir> abattoir: this way, i thought, i didnt have to mess around much w/ Kamion's code.
<\sh> abattoir: the idea of ubiquity is quite nice...so having a backend and two or more different frontends make sense
<abattoir> \sh: indeed :) 
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll modify the spec/wiki accordingly then.
<freeflying> Riddell: can we get new upstream release in dapper-updates?
<Riddell> freeflying: not usually no
<freeflying> Riddell: 
<freeflying> The changes since last stable version 1.4.4 are:
<freeflying> Fixed: crash issue when deleting helper properties
<freeflying> Improved: implement session management support to save user config when logout from session
<freeflying> Fixed: compilation with qt 3.3.6
<freeflying> Updated: Korean translation
<freeflying> Riddell: the latest skim
<Riddell> hmm, I don't remember any problems compiling with qt 3.3.6
<Riddell> the crash could be backported
<Riddell> crash fix :)
<\sh> hehe
<freeflying> so we'd update?  :)
<Riddell> no, the fix would need to be backported to the current version
<\sh> Riddell: automounting in 3.5.3..is it just a config option, or a bug? I reverted back to 3.5.2 and it worked again
<bddebian> Morning folks
<Riddell> \sh: what's the problem?
<Riddell> \sh: bug 48500?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48500 in meta-kde "In Kubuntu Dapper KDE 3.5.3 - device icons disappearing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48500
<\sh> yes
<Riddell> I've not looked into it
<\sh> no.it's not this bug
<\sh> the usb/sc card symbols are not showing up even after remove/insert action
<marseillai> \sh: got the same in kicker applet nothing is shown
<\sh> marseillai: in which kicker applet?
<\sh> Riddell: it's not even shown in system:/media bta
<\sh> btw
<Riddell> \sh: does HAL know about it?
<Riddell> \sh: do USB drives show up?
<\sh> Riddell: HAL knows about...I see the events in syslog
<\sh> Riddell: my usb box is broken :( I have to check tomorrow morning in the office with something like an usb stick
<marseillai> \sh: i only know french name support de stockage it should be something like storage device
<\sh> marseillai: ah yes...it's what I said about the system menu and system:/media
<Lure> marseillai: it is "Storage Media" kicker applet
<marseillai> i was not so far! ;)
<marseillai> Lure: you tried it ?
<Lure> marseillai: not yet (at work, will do this evening)
* jpatrick is so confused
<sabdfl> well done everybody on kubuntu 6.06
<Hobbsee> hey sabdfl 
<sabdfl> cd's are being printed this week!
<Hobbsee> woot!  i want one!
* Hobbsee wants to check out this spiffy live cd installer!
<Riddell> thanks sabdfl 
<Riddell> sabdfl: we've built up a great developer community over dapper, should make edgy very exciting
<Riddell> jpatrick: what's the confusion?
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://home.arcor.de/harleen/pakete/kuickshow/
<jpatrick> is it me or does the src tarballs hold nothing at all? (apart for a po/ dir)
<\sh> jpatrick: it's you ;)
<\sh> http://home.arcor.de/harleen/pakete/kuickshow/kuickshow_0.8.5-0ubuntu1.1.tar.gz does have everything you want
<jpatrick> untar-ed it  badly... :|
* \sh thinks about applying for ubuntu-dev again...if no one has reasons against this adventure?
<jpatrick> Not me
<bddebian> Not I
<Riddell> \sh: you probably don't need to apply again, just ask keybuk to reactivate you
<\sh> Riddell: ah no..that's too easy :) I want that feeling again ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: he's made it as a native package, you should make a .orig.tar.gz
<jpatrick> Riddell: I've mentioned that
<\sh> Riddell: dev rights are for one year right?
<Riddell> jpatrick: version number something like 4:3.5.3kuickshow0.8.5-0ubuntu1
<sabdfl> Riddell: any cool specs lined up yet for Paris?
<jpatrick> plus he's used a XubuntuY.Z version number
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when freeflying's around, and nothing else is occuring, we probably should discuss the versioning for kopete 0.12 - the natives are getting restless in wanting it...
<Riddell> sabdfl: we're collecting some ideas at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFutureIdeas
<Riddell> sabdfl: writing specs is on my todo list for this afternoon
<Riddell> sabdfl: I think laptop support should be a high priority, since that's something we lack badly behind ubuntu
<\sh> Riddell/sabdfl: I think something like the ubuntu laptop testing team for kubuntu would be nice
<sabdfl> Riddell: just one-paragraph in the wiki, registered in LP, is all I think you need to start tracking them
<sabdfl> \sh: agreed!
<Riddell> sabdfl: for graphics bling using the new Oxygen icons from kwwii would be cool, although they're far from finished yet
<Riddell> sabdfl: and it would be uber nice to find someone who could port kwin to Xgl, I'm told it's not that hard if someone knows kwin and the NET window manager specs
<Riddell> but finding someone to do that seems to be difficult
<\sh> Riddell: what about aixgl in xorg 7.1?
<Riddell> \sh: I don't know what the status of that + KDE is
<Hobbsee> Riddell: were we planning to look at dpi stuff again in edgy?  instead of using the dirty hack that we did in dapper?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's wrong with what we did in dapper?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i dont know - i thougth i'd heard that it wasnt the proper way to do it
<sabdfl> Riddell: i just registered uds-paris so you should be able to nominate specs for that now
<Riddell> Hobbsee: there is no proper way
<Riddell> sabdfl: "uds"?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah...i see :)
<Hobbsee> ubuntu developer summit?
<Riddell> sounds right
<\sh> riddell/sabdfl: I saw some names on the list of invited kde devs? very nice :) 
<Hobbsee> haha @ one of these "ideas" - whyever would we want to ship a *working* module of something???
<Riddell> yes, I need to work out how to best use the KDE developers we'll have
<\sh> Riddell: I think in things like new techniques in ubuntu-core and kde integration..so that something like the acpi stuff never happens again? ;)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: love the caps
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: huh?
<\sh> ok..working on kbilliards package :)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: on the idea
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: oh.. yes...right...hehe
<jpatrick> Riddell: just so you know the guy by the name of Rouzic on the kubuntu-members proposed list, is admin and founder of kubuntu-es.org
<Riddell> jpatrick: cool, is he coming to the meeting tomorrow?
<jpatrick> He only speaks Spanish
<jpatrick> unless you want me to translate
<Hobbsee> @schedule
<Ubugtu> schedule Retrieve the date/time of scheduled meetings in a specific timezone
<Hobbsee> @schedule sydney
<Hobbsee> hmm...
<jpatrick> Riddell: he says he'll try
<Hobbsee> good.  meeting isnt in a few hours.  :D
<Riddell> jpatrick: thanks, would be good if you can translate
<Riddell> anyone speak arabic?
<\sh> Hobbsee: tomorrow :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: your tomorrow is not my tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> my tomorrow is wednesday.  i think.
<Riddell> it is
<pygi> ttyl people :)
<Hobbsee> bye pygi 
<bddebian> Later pygi
<\sh> Hobbsee: right
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: June 06 2006, 00:53:37
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> that looks about right.
<mornfall> Hobbsee: you are tomorrow
* mornfall is today
<Hobbsee> hehe
<\sh> @time berlin
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: June 05 2006, 16:54:02
<Hobbsee> it feels so weird hearing people complaining about mondya mornings, when it's already monday afternoon here.
<jsgotangco> and almost tuesday even
<Hobbsee> it is tuesday here
<Hobbsee> assuming my clock is right
<jsgotangco> well 1 hour to go for me till hell breaks loose (666)
<jsgotangco> heh
<Hobbsee> bah.  nothing *too* major seems to have happened yet.
<jsgotangco> wait till it comes to Helsinki
<freeflying> Hobbsee: there are three binary packages of kopete on ubuntu-zh.org
<jsgotangco> lol
<Hobbsee> freeflying: nice :)  i musnt have seen the last one
* Hobbsee has been at work, so that's logical
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jsgotangco> or Hell, Michigan
<freeflying> Hobbsee: sure
<jpatrick> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> ahoy jpatrick :)
<jpatrick> what's up?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: what part of amarok do you work with?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: grabbing the new one :)
<jpatrick> rokymotion appartently
<\sh> Hobbsee: apachelogger will fix the splashscreen ;)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<apachelogger> jpatrick: actualyl nearly everything ;-)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> could really do that
<apachelogger> but first I have to do some management
<\sh> apachelogger: would be nice, and you will get the bug-fix-er of the week on kubuntu.*
<\sh> s/get/become/
<apachelogger> arrsome ;-)
<\sh> typical german spelling bug
<Hobbsee> night all
<Hobbsee> hey Lure 
<Lure> hi Hobbsee
<Lure> Riddell: do you plan to add deb-src packages for kubuntu.org repositories?
<mornfall> night Hobbsee 
<Riddell> Lure: what's missing?
<Lure> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353/dists/dapper/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Lure> Riddell: amarok and koffice seem to be ok, so it is kde 353 only issue
<Riddell> yes, confirmed
<Lure> Riddell: it is nothing urgent, but is is easier to investigate problems with source... ;-)
<\sh> Riddell: is there a plan to provide an application like gdebi for kubuntu?
<Riddell> \sh: yes, we want that
<Riddell> difficult thing with a port of gdebi is working out how to embed konsole with pykde
<\sh> Riddell: as part of adept, or as part of collaboration between mvo and person X?
<Riddell> \sh: either way, I think mornfall has always planned for .deb install with adept at some point
<Riddell> Lure: try nowe
<Riddell> Lure: try now
<Lure> Riddell: thanks - it works now!
<Riddell> \sh: can you give me a German translation for "Planet Kubuntu.de</a> has the blogs of the German Kubuntu community."
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> Planet kubuntu.de ver&ouml;ffentlicht die Blogs der deutschen Kubuntu Community
<apachelogger> isn't it team only?
<mornfall> i always planned yes
<mornfall> but i never have enough time
<\sh> apachelogger: planet.kubuntu.de yes, kubuntu developer, members, team members, 
<\sh> apachelogger: universe.kubuntu.de will be the world ;)
<apachelogger> aye :)
<\sh> Riddell: if you can manage to make "planet.kubuntu.org" points to "planet.kubuntu.de" we have a new service for kubuntu.org without any work ;)
* apachelogger would like to see paste.kubuntu.org ;-)
<mornfall> \sh: you could add me to the blogroll maybe? ;-)
<mornfall> and obviously Riddell
<toma> the mail states planet.ubuntu.de is for ubuntu.de people and universe for everyone else.
<\sh> mornfall: sure :)
<\sh> toma: kubuntu.de is for all kubuntu developers, members and kubuntu.de team members
<\sh> or whatever team we have :) I could also add kubuntu.cz teams ;)
<\sh> toma: but the official site of kubuntu...like planet.ubuntu.com
<\sh> toma: universe will be for all kubuntu users
<apachelogger> \sh: kubuntu.de grabbing for universe domination? ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger: your call...you make it happen :)
<toma> \sh: oki, you can add mine as well then.
* apachelogger takes his sword
<\sh> ok..realnames, feed urls, and hackergotchi pls :)
<apachelogger> FOR THE HOLY KRAIL!
<\sh> Riddells I can grab easily..mornfalls is on planet.kde.org...but I don't know where toma is
<toma> planetkde as well
<\sh> toma: kk
<\sh> mornfall: no hackergotchi? send a pic to mirjam :)
<mornfall> no hackergotchi
<mornfall> i first need to decide if i even like the idea
<\sh> Riddell: can I add you, with hackergotchi, too?
<\sh> so toma, mornfall: added your feeds
<Riddell> \sh: sure, hackgotchi at launchpad.net/people/jr
<\sh> oh and we get a new layout and design for planet.kubuntu :)
<toma> thanks \sh
<\sh> done
<\sh> now we need to work on the relaunch of kubuntu.de and a new layout and design of planet.kubuntu.de ... I hope kwwii will find some time to do it ;)
<Riddell> goldenear: could you proofread the sentences on kubuntu.org
<goldenear> sure... but wich sentences ?
<Riddell> the ones in french
<goldenear> Riddell: they're not correct
<Riddell> doesn't surprise me :)
<Riddell> goldenear: got corrections?
<goldenear> www.kubuntu-fr.org est un site web pour les utilisateurs francophones de Kubuntu, voir l'annonce.
<Riddell> merci
<goldenear> www.kubuntu-fr.org le site web des utilisateurs francophones de Kubuntu, voir l'annonce.
<goldenear> yw :)
<goldenear> the second translation is also possible
<Riddell> please
<goldenear> it's not exactly the same meaning
<Riddell> and the forum sentence?
<goldenear> if you want to say kubuntu-fr.org is the official/reference website for french speaking users, then use the second one
<Riddell> yep
<goldenear> so wich is the good one ?
<Riddell> I'll take the second
<goldenear> ok
<goldenear> so for the forum: forum.kubuntu-fr.org est le forum des utilisateurs francophones de Kubuntu.
<goldenear> oops : www.kubuntu-fr.org est le site web des utilisateurs francophones de Kubuntu, voir l'annonce.
<goldenear> (I forgot the "est")
<Riddell> formidable
<goldenear> :D
<marseillai> yes good like that
<\sh> Riddell: what was the wiki page for 3.5.3 bugs?
<marseillai> \sh: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuAdditionalRepositories/KDE353
<\sh> marseillai: thx
<marseillai> \sh: you are building a package for kbilliards? because there is already one .....
<\sh> marseillai: where? I only found the suse rpm
<\sh> marseillai: the package is already packaged ;) I need to clean up some stuff, like copyright etc.
<marseillai> i've got one on my desktop folder actually i look for the source and tell you when i find
<\sh> marseillai: where did you download it?
<marseillai> \sh: http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/212-Packaged-kbilliards.html
<\sh> marseillai: that's me ;)
<\sh> hihi
<marseillai> looollllll
<\sh> nice one ;)
<shentey> are there any known issues of opening tar archives in konqueror using the tar protocol?
<marseillai> sorry for disturbing! and thanks for the package i found this game so funny even if i often loose and don't understand this rules of billiard
<Riddell> jpatrick: any idea where I can get oxygen's .orig?  it's not on revu
<\sh> marseillai: no problem :)
<Riddell> crimsun: you're a revu admin?
<shentey> i just asked about that on #konqueror and got a hint to ask on #kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> shentey: yes, we turned it off
<crimsun> Riddell: no, ajmitch/siretart/sistpoty/mez are
<shentey> how can i turn it on?
<Riddell> ajmitch_: poke
<bddebian> Poke him harder! :-)
<Riddell> shentey: rm -r /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/mimelnk/application/
<shentey> ok, i'll try that. thanks
<shentey> thanks, it worked!
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: oxygen? the icon-theme?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: yes
<Riddell> shentey: added to faq
<shentey> oh, that's nice
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: you are allowed to package?
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: because of this text: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/playground/artwork/Oxygen/theme/license.txt?rev=548220
<shentey> btw, is it possible to move the kubuntu-konqueror menus into the kubuntu-default-settings, too?
<shentey> i guess every time i update kde i have to move the konqueror.rc file
<\sh> sebas: ping
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: I guess we have to ask kwwii nicely :)
<OculusAquilae> :)
<OculusAquilae> but it's really not complete if you look into it
<Riddell> no
<OculusAquilae> tried it out here, looks nice, but isn't complete
<apachelogger> OculusAquilae: does it have to be?
<apachelogger> ..yet
<OculusAquilae> not yet
<OculusAquilae> but it isn't very useful how it is now
<apachelogger> OculusAquilae: well, useful enough for me to use it ;-)
<OculusAquilae> apachelogger: have you tried kopete with it?
<apachelogger> yeah
<\sh> kopete will crash because of missing icons? ;)
<OculusAquilae> no :)
<apachelogger> but I don't notice a lot of icons in kopete
<apachelogger> phew :P
<OculusAquilae> but if you switch to away you have your old icon etc
* apachelogger uses kopete-desklist plugin
<apachelogger> I usually don't see the kopete interface
<apachelogger> OculusAquilae: as long as play, pause, prev and fwd buttons are available ;-)
<OculusAquilae> :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2359
<Riddell> ah, I didn't look at the middle one
<jpatrick> Riddell: I didn't want to upload 10 MB of the same thing again
<apachelogger> how about /me moving some apps to revu?
<Riddell> apachelogger: like what?
<apachelogger> kopete-desklist plugin for example
<jpatrick> Riddell: is revu only for NEW packages?
<apachelogger> well, I made some packages for kubuntu.de while dapper was freezed
<\sh> jpatrick: yes
<Riddell> jpatrick: no
<jpatrick> ok, which one?
<apachelogger> ^^
<\sh> Riddell: for packages not in ubuntu and not in debian ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: well, only NEW packages need the two reviews, if you have updates you can still upload to revu as a handy place for someone to find them and upload them
<Riddell> apachelogger: please do
<jpatrick> so we can update packages? (I'm think koverartist)
<Riddell> jpatrick: not until edgy is open
* apachelogger is already doing some final adaptions
<\sh> Riddell: oh yes for updates yes
<jpatrick> and if we can upload?
<Riddell> jpatrick: no need for REVU
<jpatrick> ok
<Riddell> jpatrick: see comments for oxygen package
<jpatrick> I did
<Riddell> cool
<jpatrick> The Oxygen Team ?
<Riddell> what about them?
<kwwii> I wrote that text, so I guess I can explain it :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: can we package oxygen yet?
<jpatrick> for copyright holder?
<jpatrick> Riddell: he said he didn't want it anywhere important
<kwwii> we are currently in a state of serious development and until we are settled down and happy with what we have in SVN we do not want anyone to package it and distribute it
<Riddell> kwwii: ok
<kwwii> it should still have a "bang" effect, if you know what I mean
<OdyX> Riddell: your entry on Kubuntu.org RSS is false, "" missing in "franais"
<Riddell> jpatrick: there's only three of them, you can list them all
<kwwii> we want people to see it and test it, but really releasing it is best when we think it is good enough to be shown on the desktop
<kwwii> Riddell: will edgy have kde4 or still 3?
<Riddell> kwwii: kde 3
<kwwii> any 4 packages at all?
<Riddell> kwwii: maybe some developers packages
<Riddell> I see suse has kde4 libs 
<kwwii> I think that we need a place to test it, and since it is for kde4, that might be the best place
<kwwii> guess I won't be giving my work to suse first :p
<Riddell> kwwii: but I doubt a kde 4 desktop will be usable by edgy time
<OdyX> Riddell: and on kubuntu.org/support.php , "Kubuntu en franais" is a lot better too.
<Riddell> hmm, RSS is strange
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, that is what I thought too
<Riddell> OdyX: try now
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: edgy time is after the technical-preview
<OculusAquilae> or arount
<OculusAquilae> or around
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: I'll believe that timetable when I see it :)
<OculusAquilae> :)
<OculusAquilae> ok kde 4 is far away from usable at the moment
<OdyX> Riddell: That's fine... Actually, kubuntuforums.net case should be discussed about french forums... It was planned to center everything on kubuntu-fr.org.. This has to be discussed
<jpatrick> OdyX: kubuntu-es.org
<jpatrick> like*
* kwwii goes back to work...bbl
<OdyX> jpatrick: yep...
<nixternal> \sh: http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal/images/misc/Kbilliards.jpg   <-- just for you...i'm addicted...thanks!!!
<\sh> nixternal: cool :)
<\sh> nixternal: http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/214-Kubuntu-KBilliards-Addicts.html
<\sh> nixternal: if you don't mind ;)
<Lure> Riddell: I suspect hal is not used by KDE yet? I am looking how to solve laptop hotkey issue properly for edgy...
<Lure> Riddell: gnome-settings-daemon is listening to hal keyboard events (faked events by hotkey-setup) and doing proper actions
<\sh> Riddell: here is the hint to the patch for the removed kdm widget borders: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/kdm/kfrontend/themer/kdmitem.cpp?rev=542140&view=log
<Lure> Riddell: something similar we need to do somewhere in KDE (klaptop and kmilo are "the usual suspects" ;-))
<\sh> Lure: I wonder if keytouch is a go? who reported it? toma was it :)
<Lure> \sh: keytouch is nice for multimedia keyboards, but I am not sure if it is the way to go for laptop keys (that should work out of box)
<\sh> Lure: if we can patch keytouch like this to receive linux key codes as well ;)
<Lure> \sh: problem is that I might have external keyboard (multimedia) hooked to my laptop and would still love my laptop keys to work
<Lure> I think you cannot have two "keyboards" active with keytouch 
<\sh> Lure: keyboard handling is xorgs functionality right? I have to check keytouch, if not, I would like to patch kmilo
<Lure> \sh: true, and some laptops have proper key layouts (mine is now supported in cvs version)
<\sh> Lure: yes, but is kmilo receiving the linux keycodes or the correspondant xkb keycodes?
<Lure> \sh: but it still requires switching layouts when having external keyboard (for example when docked), while "Ubuntu-way" hardcodes the laptop keys to always work
<\sh> Lure: well, the problem is more to follow the acpi changes of mjg59...I don't even know, if it's possible to receive linux kernel keycodes in X
<Lure> \sh: you do not need linux keycodes
<\sh> Lure: for work with our acpi implementation you need them
<\sh> s/for/to/
<Lure> \sh: laptop keys generate hal event - see lshal -m and press laptop key
<Lure> \sh: we just need to listen on hal events (dbus I suppose) and do proper action on key press
<Lure> \sh: this is done by g-s-d in Dapper
<\sh> Lure: I see...
<\sh> platform_i8042_i8042_Kbd_Port_logicaldev_input condition ButtonPressed = coffee
<Lure> \sh: I am just not sure if Riddell would be concerned if kmilo (or klaptop) would depend on dbus/hal
<\sh> Lure: we need to fix this issue :)
<Lure> \sh: I fully agree - this is the last thing not working out of the box on my nw8240 ;-)
<\sh> Lure: for it worked in breezy
<\sh> for me ;)
<Lure> \sh: it did not work for me in breezy...
<\sh> Lure: for me it's a regression...and we need to avoid those things 
<Lure> \sh: do you think such change may be accepted into dapper-updates?
<\sh> Lure: if it's not aggresive
<Lure> my concern is that it may be seen like this (new package dependancies, quite some new code...)
<\sh> Lure: well, the other possibility is just linux keycodes :) no new deps 
<Lure> but - let's do it and we will see, if nothing else we can includi it in Riddels 3.5.3 packages that we all use ;-)
<\sh> Lure: I don't :)
<Riddell> Lure: KDE does use hal and I'd greatly welcome porting kmilo to it
<Lure> Riddell: ok, I was just not sure this is the way to go
<Riddell> certainly is
<Lure> Riddell: I am more and more leaning towars klaptop/kmilo cleanup for Edgy than kpowersave
<Riddell> Lure: why's that?
<Lure> Riddell: powersave is duplicating a lot of stuff that acpi-support/hotkey-setup do better and it will be just a pain to replace
<Lure> Riddell: I would still support (k)powersave, but only as alternative (as today)
<Lure> Riddell: this could however be changed if direction of laptop support in ubuntu will change (on Paris meeting)
<Riddell> so port klaptopdaemon to use dbus?
<Riddell> marseillai: making a kded module should have docs in developer.kde.org, I don't understand what you mean about kioslave
<Lure> Riddell: probably (unless you have candidati to write new one from scratch)
<marseillai> Riddell: i'm thinking about creating a kded with configuration gui wich look at zeroconf:/ and try to do something with informations that it gives.
<Riddell> do what?
<marseillai> mount nfs share, mount samba share, configure print when they are share .....
<\sh> marseillai: zeroconf is not enabled by default, and shouldn't be somehow ;)
<marseillai> \sh: yes! let me explain my idee. avahi comes with a so poor configuration. and it's not really to use for something more than dhcp discover. and a gui for configuring share for client and server would great. you type apt-get install kavahigui on all your network, you run it on each computer and configure what can share to other computer and what to do when a new service come. and then after that everything is done
<marseillai>  by the daemon ....
<marseillai> not a good idea? i'm no use with linux programmation so may be it's hard to do but i don't see that as something too dificult ...
<\sh> marseillai: I have to check zeroconf first and see it's real impact in a real life environment...because when someone installs it on his laptop, and connects to the office network and something terrible is going to happen, I don't know if this is good...for private use, ok :)
<\sh> marseillai: I don't trust those new inventions from apple or ms ;)
<marseillai> \sh: for me if it is a way to improve home network i trust it!
<marseillai> make it easy to use and with many possibliities
<nixternal> \sh: left ya comment....nice picture....i have been outside enjoying this Chicago weather...beautiful day here
<\sh> nixternal: thx for the picture, i had to blog about this :)
<nixternal> hehe..i seen...i left you comment there!!
<\sh> nixternal: and upstream author is already informed ;)
<nixternal> hehe...good deal
<sebas> \sh: pong
<\sh> sebas: hey...I wonder why I planetplanet has problems with your blog...-> query :)
<sebas> Ok.
<apachelogger> \sh: coz it's planetplanet
* apachelogger needs to get a concept for train
<toma> planetplanet? pfff. i was glad i got rid of it
<\sh> apachelogger: tell it to jdub ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: who's jdub?
<bddebian> Jeff Waugh
<\sh> apachelogger: jeff waugh
<apachelogger> should I know him?
<apachelogger> me@morpheus:/var/www/planet$ cat AUTHORS
<apachelogger> Scott James Remnant <scott@netsplit.com>
<\sh> jdub is what? 2nd man behind sabdfl, community man, fantanstic speaker, and gnome fanatic
<apachelogger> Jeff Waugh <jdub@perkypants.org>
<apachelogger> omg!
* apachelogger is again looking for his Kay-Sword
<\sh> ok keybuk's fault to create planetplanet but now ;)
<verwilst_> Riddell: do you know wether kde printing is fixed in dapper?
<toma> verwilst_: as in printing via ipp to an 1.1 cups server: no
<\sh> verwilst_: regarding kurts articles, no
<Lure> verwilst_: regarding "works for me", yes ;-)
<verwilst_> well, it works for me too
<verwilst_> but loads of articles say otherwise :)
<verwilst_> i'm installing dapper somewhere nextweek for a family that now still has hoary
<verwilst_> i don't want to inform em that they can't print anymore ;)
<Lure> verwilst_: I just use TCP network printers (HP JetDirect) and local USB i550
<imbrandon> i use a local hp psc 500 just fine
<verwilst_> well it's a HP 845c, USB 
<verwilst_> my deskjet 5150 works fine too
<verwilst_> so i guess it'll be alright then :)
<verwilst_> can't wait for edgy ;)
<verwilst_> when will the repo's be added for it?
<verwilst_> i've been running stable for too long now ;)
<\sh> tomorrow is the launchdate
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<nixternal> hahaha
<toma> wow, kbilliard is as real as it can get, i can't get those balls in the pocket
<\sh> lol
<\sh> everybody is playing kbilliard...I'm feeling like coming back from vacation...
<\sh> I did this before with gajim, one of the best jabber clients for gnome (my apologies)
<\sh> great
<toma> you should  fix the logo on the table in your final package ;-)
<\sh> toma: I have to fix more :) .desktop file, and if I know how he did this logo, as well the logo ;)
<toma> haha
<\sh> toma: but actually, it was my first package since a couple of months :)
<toma> ah cool. Keep it up ;-)
<\sh> and it has everything :) source bugfixes, packaging skills, everything...I'm proud ;)
<toma> i had enough of packaging for a while, after some useless cups packages
<\sh> toma: and "kick the upstream developer to provide good code"
<toma> \sh: is he developing in kde svn?
<\sh> toma: no
<toma> ah, that explains ;-)
<\sh> toma: the problem is, he develops on suse ;)
<\sh> toma: and suse still ships qt3 libs with compat headers enabled
<\sh> and not as debian/ubuntu in separate packages
<\sh> toma: so he is using deprecated syntax and types...like qlist
<toma> weee. non-standard menu and so on
<toma> yak. 
<\sh> toma: i mean, I'm not this qt3 hacker like I want to be, but from my past I know enough to tell , where he can fix his code
<\sh> toma: he never read some include files of qt3...
<toma> \sh: it might be his first app or something. seems like he's swimming a bit then
<toma> \sh: some good remarks / hints /feedback from you should help out
<\sh> toma: to write a billiard simulation, even if it's still no simulation but arcarde, he needs more knowledge of coding then I have ;)
<toma> it's all a matter of math ;-)
<toma> angle incoming = angle outgoing
<\sh> toma: I gave up my studies of IT and economy when I was 24 ;) 
<\sh> so the only math I did until now, is how to calculate netmasks 
<toma> haha
<toma> and there is a calculator for that
<\sh> toma: hmm..I'm using ripe documents for looking up cidr notation ;)
<\sh> just joking ;)
<toma> ;-)
<\sh> toma: no...I'm doing more database stuff :) 
<\sh> and webapps
* toma keeps confusing /24 /25 and /26
<\sh> next to my sysadmin jobs :))
<\sh>  /24 == 255.255.255.0 /25 == 255.255.255.128
<toma> yes, well i keep confusing them. ;-)
<\sh>  /24 is from 0 to 255 , /25 from 0-127 and 128-255 ;)
<toma> *sigh*
<kmon> anyone uses kviewshell?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-06
<goldenear> Riddell: are you awake ?
<kmon> bye
<goldenear> Riddell: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128403 <-- could you have a look at this, it may by a kubuntu specific bug... Also I'm sure I don't use scim.
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 128403 in general "Kmail/Kontact won't reload after crashing (crash again)" [Crash,Resolved: invalid]  
<\sh> he should use strace and gdb
<Riddell> can anyone confirm bug 40385?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40385 in kdebase "kdesu programs fail to start first time" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40385
<\sh> which app should I start with kdesu?
<Riddell> goldenear: is there a backtrace?
<goldenear> a backtrace ?
<\sh> goldenear: gdb ;)
<\sh> Riddell: no.there is not
<goldenear> ah... no :(
<Riddell> goldenear: do you get drkonqi crash dialogue when the programme crashes?
<goldenear> no I didn't
<goldenear> A least, I don't think so...
<\sh> Riddell: #40385 starting adept, can't reproduce
<Riddell> \sh: thanks
<Riddell> tonio confirmed it though, guess I need to ask him
<\sh> Riddell: any other app which is using kdesu during startup via menu?
<goldenear> Riddell: #40385 I can also confirm this... sometimes kdesu fails to start
<Riddell> \sh: language selector
<Riddell> goldenear: I can't recreate the crash
<\sh> qt-language-selector?
<Riddell> yes
<\sh> Riddell: no...not reproducable
<\sh> Riddell: at least not for me
<\sh> adept takes too long
<\sh> but is starting
<Riddell> that's fixed in 2.1 I believe
<goldenear> Riddell: #40385 I had the problem often with adept-notifier
<\sh> even with adept-notifier i can't reproduce
<mornfall> Ubugtu: bug 40385
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40385 in kdebase "kdesu programs fail to start first time" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40385
<mornfall> \sh: i can't reproduce either but heard people see that sometimes
<\sh> mornfall: hmm...when the sun hides behind the moon, and the indian ocean has 40 degress C, then and only then it happens? those bugs are interesting ;)
<\sh> anyways..tomorrow I'll try to file bugs for ubuntu-server kernel and areca controllers and ubiquity with >= 4 partitions is resizing not correctly
<\sh> s/tomorrow/today/
<\sh> going to sleep a bit...cu later 
<nixternal> Riddell: just so you know, i can also confirm #40385...this bug happens to me with adept and with synaptic
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder why
<Riddell> nixternal: so it just doesn't work the first time you try?
<nixternal> only when i goto launch the first time..once it crashes and completes the unsuccessful load...i can then get into adept or synaptic
<nixternal> yes Riddell. the 2nd time works...just not the first
<Riddell> crashes?  or just doesn't load
<nixternal> but at the same time...i also don't think it occurs everytime either...im gonna check right now..i just rebooted my other system
<nixternal> just doesn't load
<nixternal> never got a crash notice
<nixternal> sorry
<nixternal> see..now this time it loaded just fine...adept that is
<nixternal> i will try another system...i may have already ran synaptic on that other system earlier
<Riddell> worrying
<nixternal> truthfully..i just found it annoying...i really never paid attention to it...i just knew that it would work the 2nd time
<nixternal> i don't know of it had an initial conflict with another program running or not
<linuxmonkey> yeah i can confirm that too
<nixternal> were their updates via adept this morning? or was that yesterday? that was the last time it happened to me as a matter of fact
<nixternal> i just booted up my laptop...and was able to start adept right up the first time..so this doesn't occur everytime either
<linuxmonkey> its intermitent
<Lathiat> marseillai: Avahi isn't supposed to publish things, the applications are
<Lathiat> marseillai: you want to add avahi support to your applications you want to publish
<bddebian> Howdy
<DaSkreech> Hi all
<Ze_M> isnt kde-3.5.3 available for kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<DaSkreech> Check Kubuntu.org
<Ze_M> i have but i dont find it
<Ze_M> i use to build mandriva packages
<Ze_M> and im bot familiar with debian process
<DaSkreech> It's on the front page
<Ze_M> i say this
<Ze_M> because
<Ze_M> i woud like to see the latest about kubuntu and kde-3.5.3
<Ze_M> is anyone here using kde-3.5.3?
* DaSkreech raises hand
<Ze_M> :)
<Ze_M> what hal version kubuntu uses
<Ze_M> DaSkreech: ?
<Ze_M> ok so im talking alone...
<DaSkreech> HAL 9000 :-)
<Ze_M> what?!?
<Ze_M> the last hal version is 0.5.7
* DaSkreech ducks
<Ze_M> i dont see how can i download kde-3.5.3 packages
<DaSkreech> I think that you can check http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1731
<Ze_M> im asking about kde-3.5.3 kubuntu
<Ze_M> not about kde-3.5.3 sources
<DaSkreech> Ah
<Ze_M> DaSkreech: how many time you use linux?
<DaSkreech> Couple of times
<DaSkreech> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<DaSkreech> You know you can ask all of this in #kubuntu as well right?
<Ze_M> isnt this the developing channel?
<Ze_M> yes i see you have used it a couple of times :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah but installing isn't really developing :-)
<Ze_M> and hat im asking is about developing
<Ze_M> i need to see last changes for hal and kde
<Ze_M> because when putting a usb device isnt mounted
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> changelogs.kubuntu.org maybe?
<Ze_M> in where is possible to see last patches?
<Ze_M> changelogs.kubuntu.org doesnt exist
<Ze_M> DaSkreech: can you tell me in where are kubuntu mailing list, url?
<DaSkreech> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool.x/
<DaSkreech> dang I just happened to paste that :)
<DaSkreech> You can join launchpad
<DaSkreech> thats pretty much the easy way
<Ze_M> i dont find kdelibs last spec
<DaSkreech> Might not be there since Kubuntu doesn't ship with Kde 3.5.3
<Ze_M> in where can it be?
<DaSkreech> You may want to check Riddell's site. I'm pretty sure he packaged it for Kubuntu and would be the best jump off point
<Ze_M> url?
<DaSkreech> Launchpad is the developers site so that would be the nexxus for things that have been fixed and things that need to be fixed
<Ze_M> ?
<Ze_M> im totally lost :(
<DaSkreech> For Riddell's site?
<Ze_M> need to se kdelibs spec
<Ze_M> in where?
<crimsun> the spec?
<crimsun> are you referring to rpm build "spec"s?
<Ze_M> no
<Ze_M> i mean
<Ze_M> how is possible to see what done lately in kdelibs
<Ze_M> i see that kubuntu uses debian packagement
<crimsun> is in what changes he has made?
<Ze_M> wich is different from rpm
<crimsun> s/is/as/
<DaSkreech> Right the changelog
<crimsun> just grab the diff.gz
<Ze_M> its like this
<DaSkreech> From?
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu.org?
<Ze_M> due to latest hal, usb devices arent anymore anymore mounted though fstab 
<Ze_M> so i need to see what was done lately in kdelibs
<Ze_M> and also in hal
<Ze_M> can you people help me on this?
<crimsun> Ze_M: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hal/
<crimsun> & http://kubuntu.org/packages/
<Ze_M> but what you are showing is just eh packages
<Ze_M> those arent helpfull since are already packed
<crimsun> no, look at the diff.gz
<Ze_M> in other distros for example in mandriva exists a cvs site in where are showed what has been done lately, the latest changes in spec, the latest patches
<Ze_M> so that is what i need to see
<crimsun> those are /source/ changes against the upstream orig.tar.gz
<crimsun> no, we don't have anything like what Gentoo has
<Ze_M> so wht is used in kubuntu to show last changes?
<crimsun> the diff.gz contains cumulative changes
<DaSkreech> Ze_M: You mean changes against the "official" packages?
<Ze_M> change the last changes
<crimsun> if you want just the last ones, grab the current and the previous (current-1) diff.gzs, zcat |interdiff
<Ze_M> just the last changes
<Ze_M> isnt there a site in wich you can see it?
<Ze_M> crimsun: http://cvs.mandriva.com/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/SPECS/kdelibs/
<Ze_M> enter there and see what i mean
<crimsun> no, there's nothing like that.
<Ze_M> thee you have latest patches done an also latest changes in spec file
<crimsun> packages.ubuntu.com/foo will give you a link to the latest (cumulative) source changes and changelog, but that's it.
<crimsun> there's no Web-facing view of the source changes
<Ze_M> crimsun: i see
<Ze_M> crimsun: do you use kde-3.5.3?
<crimsun> no
<Ze_M> oh
<Ze_M> crimsun: can you give the url of the kdelibs last package ?
<crimsun> Ze_M: the one on the iso or the latest?
<Ze_M> latest
<crimsun> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/pool-dapper/kdelibs/kdelibs_3.5.3-0ubuntu0.1.diff.gz
<Ze_M> xiiiiiii
<Ze_M> this ill never find what i need
<bddebian> Do be do be doo
<Ze_M> and suposing this was fixed in kubuntu...
<Ze_M> ths diff dont even haves dates
* DaSkreech waves good bye to hunger
* DaSkreech has a Snickers
<DaSkreech> Welcome back
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Is there a URL for the Kubuntu dev team?
<nixternal> why thank you sir
<DaSkreech> Sorry mailing list
<DaSkreech> No problem always glad to see you turn up
<crimsun> DaSkreech: not sure what you mean
<crimsun> Ze_M: it's not checked into a scm afaik. You can ask Riddell, though, if he has plans to check his changes into a Web-facing scm.
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Is there a Kubuntu Developers mailing list?
<Ze_M> crimsun: im not a kubuntu user, at least so far, and i do develping for other distros
<crimsun> DaSkreech: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<DaSkreech> Ze_M: There you go
<Ze_M> just wanted to see what was the fix to put usb devices mounted 
<Ze_M> thanks
<crimsun> Ze_M: why not just ask him here (leave a query)?
<Ze_M> whats his nick?
<crimsun> (I just listed it :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell
<crimsun> (yeah, I generally try to avoid randomly spamming nicks, because it tends to clog awaylogs)
<DaSkreech> :-) Ok :)
<DaSkreech> as an aside who does the Security center for Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> I have a few bugs I wouldn't mind seeing addressed in the Edgy review
<Ze_M> thanks
<DaSkreech> *nods*
<DaSkreech> Would it be feasible to take a look at the Synaptic code for fetching changelogs and do the same for adept?
<crimsun> DaSkreech: sure, I think Adept questions are fielded by mornfall_ 
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> the System question was more aimed at you
<crimsun> DaSkreech: I don't do much with Kubuntu, sorry
<DaSkreech> :-)
<lnxKDE> someone willing to help a desparate mate that wants to patch his kernel and does not remeber how was
<lnxKDE> patch: **** File /media/media-hd/kernel-source/linux-2.6.16.20 is not a regular file -- can't patch
<lnxKDE> I did this
<lnxKDE>  patch -p1 /media/media-hd/kernel-source/linux-2.6.16.20 /media/media-hd/kernel-source/patch-2.6.17-rc6
<nixternal> usually the patch file is bz2
<nixternal> if that is the case then
<nixternal> from kernel directory hopefully in /usr/src/linux
<nixternal> type>  sudo bzcat /home/your_directory/patch_location/patch-2.6.17-rc6.bz2 | patch -p1
<lnxKDE> ok so I have to be on the kenerl directory
<lnxKDE> ok nice
<nixternal> yes
<lnxKDE> thankx man
<nixternal> np
<Ze_M> i have lost all my data in usb disk
<Ze_M> is possible to recover?
<crimsun> lnxKDE: I'm pretty sure you have to patch 17-rc6 against 16, not 16.20
<crimsun> (and you don't need sudo there)
<nixternal> i didn't catch the 17-rc6 patch..you are right...that would be a patch issue...and if you are patching /usr/src/linux directory you have to sudo...at least for me i have to
<crimsun> nixternal: add your user to the src group
<nixternal> ya i know...but i get so use to sudo..i would still do it
<lnxKDE> crimsun why?
<crimsun> lnxKDE: why what?
<lnxKDE> crimsun why I have to patch to 2.6.16 no 2.6.16.20
<crimsun> lnxKDE: because 17-rc6 is rolled against 16, not 16.20
<nixternal> i didn't catch that either
<lnxKDE> ok
<lnxKDE> shit
<crimsun> it's not a big deal, just eyeball the rejects
<nixternal> you don't patch 2.6.16.x  kernels...you patch 2.6.16 kernels....and you wouldn't do it with a 16...well crimsun hit that one already
<crimsun> they should be nearly identical within reasonable fuzz
<lnxKDE> well then I will just install the 2.6.16 than
<lnxKDE> then..
<nixternal> hehe
<crimsun> no need
<lnxKDE> no need for what?
<crimsun> just grab the 2.6.16.20 patch, reverse it against 2.6.16.20, then patch up to 2.6.17-rc6
<lnxKDE> ohh ok
<lnxKDE> finished the patching :D
<lnxKDE> someone here is using EMT64?
<DaSkreech> What is Exa?
<lnxKDE> exa?
<lnxKDE> ,,,,
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> IT was mentioned in the KDE SOC
<DaSkreech> Looks like a X extension
<lnxKDE> dont know..
<lnxKDE> google time I guess
<mornfall_> morning
<mornfall_> early one
<mornfall> DaSkreech: no, synaptic code for it blows :p
<mornfall> look at web.mornfall.net/adept.html under feature plan
<Hobbsee> hey mornfall 
<mornfall> hi Hobbsee 
<nixternal`zzz> g'nite all
<Hobbsee> night nixternal`zzz 
<seaLne> freeflying|away: ping?
<freeflying|away> seaLne: pong
<seaLne> freeflying|away: you can publish Daniel's interview finally :)
<freeflying|away> seaLne: done it this morning(here)
<seaLne> cool, url?
<freeflying|away> seaLne: http://www.foss.org.cn/node/128
<freeflying|away> seaLne: preparing JaneW's now
<seaLne> http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/DanielSilverstone/ for anyone interested
<seaLne> anyone know how to convert a file from a different charecter set to utf-8?
<Riddell> seaLne: recode
<Riddell> seaLne: you may need to redo JaneW's, she's left canonical
<seaLne> Riddell: grr
<seaLne> thanks
<jsgotangco> =)
<seaLne> Riddell: any idea how you use recode? "recode UTF-8 index.html.de" looks like what it says to do but dosen't work
<Riddell> recode ISO-8859-15..UTF-8 index.html.de  I think
<seaLne> ah, well that dosen't give an error :)
<Riddell> you could also use kate, just specify the encoding when opening and when saving
<seaLne> Riddell: i did but it hadn't worked
<seaLne> http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/DanielSilverstone/index.html.de still dosen't look right to me
<seaLne> infact it looks way worse
<seaLne> hmm
<seaLne> reverted
<Riddell> I have no idea what encoding that is
<seaLne> it looks ok in the attatchment in kmail
<Riddell> do the headers say anything about the encoding?
<seaLne> well apache is forcing utf-8 as otherwise the utf-8 files wern't working
<seaLne> danish looks fine http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/DanielSilverstone/index.html.dk
<Riddell> seaLne: can you bounce the e-mail to me?
<seaLne> forwaded as attatchment which should hopefully not change anything
<Riddell> janew is also ill today so may not answer her e-mail
<Riddell> seaLne: I'm stuck, I've no idea what encoding that thing is in
<seaLne> i'll mail him and see if he can save it as utf-8
<Riddell> now here's a fun idea for an extention to klipper http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Riddell> pastebin integration
<apachelogger> as long as it's paste.kubuntu.org :P
<jsgotangco> that is nice
<imbrandon> apachelogger: or kubuntu.pastebin.com ;)
<apachelogger> imbrandon: nah ... just looks like shit imo
<imbrandon> true ;)
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Ze_M> is possible for some one tell me where can i find latest changes for pmount package?
<Hobbsee> Ze_M: grab the source and look in the changelog, or aptitude changelog pmount, i believe
<Ze_M> Hobbsee: i dont use kubuntu
<Ze_M> im asking for the url
<Hobbsee> hmmm...packages.ubuntu.com?
<Hobbsee> not sure if it has the changelogs there
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: going to give me a wakeup call for the meeting, if i'm not awake yet?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sure
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> going to have a semi-decent connectoin this time?
<Riddell> we might have to start slightly later if the tech board goes on for a while
<imbrandon> yea i seen there was no time padding
<Riddell> with skype you take what you're given
<imbrandon> skype rocks ;)
<imbrandon> well in the us  to us calls, never tried international calls
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's true :)
* Hobbsee is convinced that Riddell does actually exist, and is not a robot, now.
<imbrandon> hehe i think he's a robot with realy good AI and a voice synth
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> that's possible...
<imbrandon> hte pic on his blog/else where are just cgi generated , like the movies ;)
<imbrandon> j/k
* Hobbsee sets the digest mode *on* for the irc list.
<Hobbsee> darn it!
<Hobbsee> Seveas!!!
<Seveas> Hobbsee, ?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: why cant we have a digest mode for the irc list?
<Seveas> because you already have a pony 
<Hobbsee> Seveas: can i have another one?  pwease?  :P
<apachelogger> omg!! PONIES!!!
<Seveas> apachelogger, you forgot the z
<imbrandon> haha
<apachelogger> oooooh no!!!
<apachelogger> we are lost
<apachelogger> :|
<imbrandon> and the ones's
* Hobbsee hasnt figured out how to set a filter for the irc list emails yet :(
<imbrandon> i need toresetup my spam filters lol, i'm getting 3k messages a day now
<Seveas> Hobbsee, filter on list headers
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i tried, i'll have to try again
<imbrandon> Riddell: btw i got my new amd64 up and running sweetly ( cept for a little issue with the nvidia network drivers but thats all fixed ) so i can start fixing / debuging amd64 stuff now too if you need / want 
<Hobbsee> hey Czessi - will you happen to be at the meeting in a few hours?
<Riddell> imbrandon: go for it http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/ooo-amd64/
<imbrandon> cool *will have a look*
<Hobbsee> Riddell: haha
<Hobbsee> give him a big download
<Hobbsee> :P
<imbrandon> even though i know nothing about ooo ;)
<Ze_M> who packages kdebase?
<Hobbsee> Ze_M: Riddell, i expect
<Ze_M> but no one knows how to explain how kdebase work with pmount
<imbrandon> ok i'm off to take a nap, see you all at the meeting tonight
<Ze_M> since hal doesnt mount usb devices through fstab anymore
* Hobbsee updates one of the pages of documentation.
<Czessi> Hi Hobbsee, it will try 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: this is a 22 hour meeting, i suppose?
<Hobbsee> er, a 2 hour one?
<Riddell> as long as we need
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: enjoy
<Hobbsee> mmm okay - i want to be on time to uni tomorrow!
* Hobbsee has to make it on time at least *one* day a week - otherwise she gets muttered and whinged at.
* Hobbsee notes that there are no new membership applications.  cool.
<Hobbsee> hey OdyX 
<OdyX> yop Hobbsee
<raphink> yop OdyX && Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey raphink 
<OdyX> yop raphink
<raphink> hi
<raphink> ;
<raphink> :)
<OdyX> How are you at sunny Cannes raphink ?
<raphink> good thanks
<raphink> I'm in an cyber cafe right now
<Riddell> you're in Cannes?
<raphink> hopefully I'll get an internet connexion at home soon enough :s
<raphink> Riddell: yep
<raphink> well I'm in Golfe Juan to be precise :)
<raphink> Riddell: why?
* Hobbsee would ask "which country is this" but doesnt want to look like an idiot.
<Riddell> well, Cannes, it's a place where they show films, not a place where people live
<OdyX> Riddell has a date with a very famous actress and is looking for a plan for next year's festival...
<raphink> Riddell: haha
<OdyX> ;-)
<Hobbsee> haha
<raphink> ;)
<OdyX> Hobbsee: it's in southern France...
<raphink> Riddell: the festival ended last year
<Hobbsee> OdyX: ahhhhh.... :) thanks
<raphink> sorrry
<raphink> last _week_
<raphink> hehe
<Hobbsee> raphink: dont woryr - i still write that it's 2005 at times...
<raphink> Riddell: Cannes is a place where people actually live, even when there's no festival ;)
<Hobbsee> raphink: what, and drink beer?
<raphink> Hobbsee: they drink pastis and martini here rather ;)
<raphink> but some drink beer, too
<Hobbsee> bleck.  still all alcohol.
<raphink> Riddell: there is a high tech place around here, called Sophia Antipolis
<raphink> this is where I'm working
<raphink> it's 15km from Cannes
<raphink> Hobbsee: can is on the French Riviera to be more precise
<Hobbsee> raphink: ah :)
<raphink> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it's difficult to live without alcohol in france
<Hobbsee> Riddell: isnt it anywhere?
<raphink> Riddell: oh why?
<raphink> :p
<Hobbsee> pretty :)
<raphink> Hobbsee: it is :)
<raphink> this place is amazing
<raphink> here the Alps (moutains if you wonder) meet the sea
<Riddell> Hobbsee: nah, in Scotland you either drink 10 pints a day or you don't drink any, in France they drink sensible amounts all the time
<raphink> the French Riviera is a piece of land just between the sea and the moutains
<raphink> so what happens is that
<raphink> it hardly ever snows here
<Hobbsee> i knew about the Alps :P  my geography isnt *that* bad - although it is very shocking.
<raphink> and it's very hot and sunny
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe, fair enough
<raphink> but if you go 50km to the North
<raphink> you have the moutains
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how much is a pint?
<raphink> and snow most of the time
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you don't have pints in .au?
* Hobbsee  mutters about silly people using old fashioned, illogical measurements.
<Hobbsee> no, we're metric.
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> :p
<Riddell> how clever
<raphink> pint is a beer measurement
<raphink> :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> a pint is about 550ml
<raphink> even in France we use pints
<Hobbsee> Riddell: gotcha
<raphink> although we only use metric system
* Hobbsee doesnt drink, remember?
* Hobbsee has no reason to :P
<raphink> good :)
<raphink> it's good to not drink
<raphink> I tried to only drink water here
<sebas> Not good it's to drink.
<raphink> but then people looked at me as if I was an alien
* Hobbsee can get similar effects from drinking coke.
* OdyX drinks swiss fresh white wine now...
* Hobbsee contemplates the idea of drinking...like...5 litres of beer....in a day...
* Hobbsee cannot comprehend that.
<raphink> lol
* imbrandon drinks tons of mt dew and strawberry milk
<raphink> there are nicer things to do for sure :)
* Hobbsee drinks coke, strawberry milk, water...and that's about it
* raphink thinks about going for a hike in the moutains for 3 or 4 days in the end of this week
<raphink> :)
<raphink> that is great :)
<Hobbsee> raphink: sounds like fun, just dont get hit by a tree.
<raphink> ........
<imbrandon> hahahah
<Hobbsee> between accelerating trees and people, the trees have yet to lose!
<Hobbsee> er, why do i suddenly get the idea that i should have kept my mouth *shut* over that comment?  :P
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> okay, i'm bedding.
<Hobbsee> night all.  see you all nice and bright and early in the morning
<raphink> night
<OdyX> night Hobbsee
<Riddell> claydoh: are you going for kubuntu membership tonight?
<claydoh> ??
<claydoh> should I?
<claydoh> but I am actually available for the meeting this time
* raphink won't make it tonight :( cyber cafe closes at 8 :(
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/people/claydoh applied for membership
<Riddell> raphink: any idea if tonio will make it?
<Riddell> toma: will you?
* claydoh can't remember how long ago I did that
<raphink> Riddell: no idea
<raphink> I can ask him
<raphink> claydoh: so you're not going for it?
<claydoh> didn't say that, not too sure if I qualify, or am qualified rather
<claydoh> but it won't hurt to try, I would imagine
<raphink> claydoh: I don't consider your history in Kubuntu to be long enough for tht
<Riddell> you'd need a wiki page and some people to testify
<raphink> Riddell: there is a wiki page, but it's almost empty
<claydoh> yeah
<raphink> and the two other people who proposed don't even have a wiki page
<claydoh> I haven't done much other than some (easy) mod work at kubuntuforums
<raphink> claydoh: that is not enough for membership imo
<raphink> but I encourage you to get more involved in Kubuntu :)
<claydoh> that's ok, 	I imagine I though that membership there was similar to kubuntu users, but I really don't even remember applying
<imbrandon> two other poeple ? did someone just add them selfs , i lookd a few hours ago and no one was on the list
<raphink> imbrandon I guess
<Riddell> "Jay M. Mapalo" not sure who that is
<imbrandon> ummm are we looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings ? i dont see any new members on the agenda
<raphink> imbrandon, no look at the LP page
<claydoh> I do what I can, even if it is not terribly much
<imbrandon> ohh
<raphink> sure claydoh :)
<claydoh> leave the hard stuff for the experts, eh :)
<raphink> it's up to you to become one ;)
<claydoh> yeah, put it *all* on my shoulders :P
<claydoh> lol
<raphink> haha 
<bddebian> Howdy
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<Riddell> Lure: did you do any kind of spec for kubuntu power management?
<toma> Riddell: hi, you asked me "Will you?", but I can't see the question...
<Riddell> toma: be at the meeting tonight
<toma> Riddell: oh yes, looking forward to it ;-)
<toma> Riddell: A, I see jonathan asked for a reschedule
<Riddell> which jonathan?
<toma> Jess
<toma> e
<toma> Riddell: from the agenda: "While I will probablly not be here for the meeting (can we reschedule?) I will bring this up to the wiki team and doc team to get this taken care of (JonathanJesse)"
<Lure> Riddell: not yet in wiki - will do today
<Riddell> Lure: I made https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPowerManagement
<Lure> Riddell: should I add laptop hotkeys there too or separate spec?
<Riddell> I also made https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLaptopButtons
<Lure> ok, great
<Riddell> please add whatever thoughts you have to both of them
<Lure> Riddell: will do
<Riddell> thanks
<Lure> Riddell: update https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLaptopButtons
* Lure -> dinner
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> hey jpatrick
<Lure> hi Tonio_ & jpatrick
<Tonio_> hey Lure ! how are you ?
<Lure> Tonio_: fine, thanks
* Tonio_ needs to ping mdz to get approval for new kds
<jpatrick> someone asked this on #kubuntu: "[17:31]  <thompa> there must be a reason knetworkmanageris not installed by default though"
<Lure> jpatrick: when it works is great, when it does not it is no way to fix -> therefore hard to support
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yes, no IP management.........
<Tonio_> if it was possible to control IP settings, I don't see any reason it wouldn't be installed by default :)
<Lure> jpatrick: other is no static IP support
<jpatrick> Right, now I know how to answer next ti,e
<Tonio_> Lure: btw, I think the best way to make static ip is with the usage of macaddress in dhcp servers ;)
<Tonio_> ,computers don't have to use local ip settings to my view
<Lure> Tonio_: there are still wireless cards that work (at least with WEP) w/o networkmanager, but they do not work with nm/wpasupplicate
<Lure> Tonio_: exactly - this is how I have at home and work ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: even at work, I use dhcp on servers, except the dhcp server of course ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes there are a very few cards that don't work
<Tonio_> Lure: I think with nm 0.7 we can think of shipping it by default, since most issues should be resolved, and IP will be configurable ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure how 0.7 is progressing, but 0.6.3 is just around the corner... and there is SOC project on VPN stuff...
<Tonio_> Lure: the big problem withn the vpn modules is the lack of a kde frontend :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I hope Timo will work on this.... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: I too :)
<seaLne> the annoying feature i found was it downed the wired connection when you selected the wireless
<seaLne> but i guess most people wouldn't be trying that
<Tonio_> seaLne: we're talking about a tool for the average users :)
<seaLne> yeah
<Tonio_> those who want a very specific config can still use vim :)
<seaLne> agreed :)
<seaLne> most people aren't sshed in over the wired connection when they are playing with wireless settings I'd guess :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: exactly
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking about this
<Tonio_> Riddell: since the 2 lines in kde systray for kde 3.5.2 was a "bug" and since people seem to really appreciate this function
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we patch or set the default size of the bar to 48 instead of 46 ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I feel many people will be dissapointed when installing 3.5.3....
<Lure> Tonio_: agree (even though I use small systray)
<Tonio_> although I understand it is not the purpose of updates to play with kde settings.....
<Lure> Tonio_: shouldn;t this be adressed only in kde-353 repo and not -updates?
<linuxmonkey> kde 3.5.3 still having issues with kubuntu?
<Tonio_> Lure: depends if we patch the "normal" size setting in kde or if we set a custom size of 48 via kds
<Tonio_> Lure: I think the first solution is the best
<Tonio_> Lure: and I agree the first solution is very nice to provide
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can patch, interested ?
<Tonio_> linuxmonkey: nope, it corrects a bug, but in a "bad way", since the bug was really appreciated ;)
<linuxmonkey> yeah
<Tonio_> linuxmonkey: appart from that, I didn't personnaly saw bug issues with 3.5.3, and the speed is quite impressive
<linuxmonkey> id probably say to keep the bug if its not a security bug and people like it better
<Tonio_> linuxmonkey: it is easier to simply set the default size to 48, witch provides a 2 lines systray ;)
<linuxmonkey> :)
<linuxmonkey> true that
* Tonio_ patching
<Lure> linuxmonkey: 3.5.3 looks great to me - issues should be reported here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuAdditionalRepositories/KDE353
<Tonio_> anyone packaged new kopete ?
<Tonio_> it looks incredible, supports audio with jabber, and is the last stable version before kde4
<Lure> Tonio_: I think freeflying was working on kopete...
<Tonio_> I think we should provide a repo like we do with amarok
<Tonio_> Lure: it just looks stupid it wasn't released with kde 3.5.3..........
<Lure> Tonio_: in general it is confusing that apps that are part of kde are released separately
<Lure> Tonio_: I think amarok/koffice approach (separate lifecycle) is more appropriate for apps that are actively developed
<Tonio_> Lure: concerning koffice I'm okay, yes
<Tonio_> Lure: argh !!!!!!!! the kicker size in hardcoded.......... dirty.........
* Tonio_ suddenly wonders why does kickerrc exists.......
<Lure> Tonio_: then hardcode it back to 48 with patch ;-)
<linuxmonkey> so Tonio_ you like kde 3.5.3 better than 3.5.2
<Tonio_> linuxmonkey: yes I do ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm on it :)
<linuxmonkey> ok thanks im gonna upgrade then
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, but for edgy
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that possible to include that is your repo ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I though that was okay as long as it wasn't an official one ?
<Riddell> I don't want external kubuntu-default-settings packages, that'll mess up the versioning
<Tonio_> Riddell: no, I'm talking about patching the size in kdebase ;)
<Tonio_> that way that could be included in your repo
<Tonio_> Riddell: the settings are hardcoded, so kds is unusable at this stage :)
<Tonio_> so I can prepare a 0ubuntu2 version of kdebase for your repo :)
<Lure> Tonio_: 0ubuntu0.2
<Tonio_> Lure: sure, I wrote that without looking at the versioning
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that possible ?
<Riddell> I don't have time to recompile it all again
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can understand.... and since the packages have to be signed, I can't compile them myself right ?
<linuxmonkey> i miss my 2 lines of system tray :( just upgraded to kde3.5.3
<linuxmonkey> its 48 pixels on the other one isnt it?
<goldenear> Koos, the dev of kmplayer is actually working on the next version if this nice media player... Nice because it works very well in Konq for videos embedded in web pages, but not so nice as a standalone player...
<goldenear> That's why koos is actually working on the UI for the standalone player (better organisation of menus, etc...).
<jpatrick> goldenear: I'll update as soon as released
<linuxmonkey> Tonio_: what you were speaking about before was the pixel size of the menu right?
<goldenear> Also, kmplayer wich should be renamed "oskar" should look like this: http://goldenear.online.fr/oskar/oskar_mockup.jpg
<Tonio_> linuxmonkey: yes
<jpatrick> ok that looks worse imo
<Tonio_> goldenear: PV !!!!!!!!
<goldenear> the playlist is just how it looks at the moment and would of course need to be better :)
<goldenear> jpatrick: what don't you like in the UI ?
<goldenear> (except the playlist)
<jpatrick> goldenear: maybe it's the big fonts that scare me
<goldenear> big fonts ?
<jpatrick> in the playlist :P
<linuxmonkey> ok thanks Tonio_ I set mine to custom size and its back the way I like it :)
<goldenear> jpatrick: I said you, the playlist is ugly, don't care about it, just look at the general UI organization :)
<goldenear> the playlist tab will need cosmetic :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I agree it would be nice to have only one player
<Tonio_> the problem is that kaffeine may never be patched since upstream doesn't want to make konqueror's plugin working correctly
<Tonio_> so we have 2 ways to do :
<Tonio_> make kmplayer a decent standalone player and use it as the only video player
<goldenear> Koos is very active in the dev of kmplayer/oskar but would need help for a dev or two
<Tonio_> or split the kaffeine package as we did with kmplayer's one to remove the integrated player
<jpatrick> Tonio_: or use codeine
<Tonio_> jpatrick: hum........ I agreed in the past, but it lacks to many functions
<goldenear> codeine is too simple
<Tonio_> and the konq plugin is unstable too
<jpatrick> goldenear: that's the joy of it
<Tonio_> jpatrick: don't forget codeine is a xine only frontend, and the future of kubuntu is gstreamer....
<goldenear> the lack of feature is a real pain for me :/
<jpatrick> Tonio_: oh damn
<goldenear> Tonio_: phonon !
<goldenear> lol
<toma> we are doing the meeting right now?
<jpatrick> let's make a gstreamer engine
<Tonio_> goldenear: I'm talking about the next 2 years ;)
<jpatrick> toma: could be...
<toma> ;-)
<toma> media support in codeine is still lacking, even in the new upstream release (yes, i packed that already)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: and the konq plugin lacks everything that makes kmplayer that kool
<goldenear> Tonio_: phonon will be ready in less that 2 years :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I'm so in love with the ability to "fullscreen" an embedded video :)
<Tonio_> that makes windows users jalous, beleive me ;)
<toma> it has some support, but not everything works, next to that upstream is not very responsive
<jpatrick> Tonio_: my kmplayer stopped working 5 months ago
<Tonio_> goldenear: yes, but with the time required for player to be ported to it, for it to become really stable...........
<goldenear> jpatrick: Koos is very active at the moment, have a look at the svn
<jpatrick> goldenear: it says engine xine not running -> buffering -> not running
<goldenear> jpatrick: may be because you've not set the right output (eg kmplayer is set up for Xv, but Xv is not avaible (xvinfo))
<jpatrick> It worked BEFORE tho
* jpatrick tests
<goldenear> jpatrick: try xshm
<Tonio_> well the point is that no player is perfect, but the one that has the best base is certainly kmplayer
<jpatrick> goldenear: still don't work
<Tonio_> since it mostly needs UI improvement, but as a solid internal engine
<goldenear> jpatrick: even with xshm ?
<jpatrick> None of them
<Tonio_> kaffeine is becoming a mess.......... to many audio features
<Tonio_> we already have konqueror, kaudiocreator and amarok to rip cds..........
<goldenear> jpatrick: what kind of file/url are you trying to play ? avi/wmv ?
<Tonio_> and codeine is too limited at the moment
<jpatrick> goldenear: mpeg
<jpatrick> goldenear: ans I can view in codeine
<Tonio_> kmplayer is stable, handles gstreamer, xine or mplayer, is very stable in konqueror and has all functions required by a great player
<Tonio_> except the UI sucks a bit.......
<Tonio_> jpatrick: url plz ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: local
<Tonio_> jpatrick: is it a big file ? can you send it to me via dcc ?
<jpatrick> 34 MB
<Tonio_> are you ready ? ;)
<jpatrick> you really want it?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I want to test :)
<jpatrick> BIG file coming up
<goldenear> I would like to test it too :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: I'll send it to you (1 mbit up)
<jpatrick> I hope you like the Red Hot Chili Peppers...
<jpatrick> kmplayer can't play mp3's either
<goldenear> jpatrick: kmplayer (when used with xine engine) rely on xine to play the media... exactly as codeine
<goldenear> so if xine can play it in codeine, it should be able to do it in kmplayer
<jpatrick> Well one works the other don't
<goldenear> it's a very strange problem
<goldenear> if it's a bug of kmplayer, I'll tell to Koos, he's very responsive
<jpatrick> Damn it
<jpatrick> Xine > gstreamer
<jpatrick> kmplayer was using gstreamer...
<goldenear> I mail him an url with a .smil file that kmplayer could not play, and Koos has already fix it :)
<goldenear> jpatrick: to that was the problem :)
<jpatrick> :)
<goldenear> does it work now with xinr ?
<goldenear> xine*
<jpatrick> Yep
<goldenear> :D
<goldenear> jpatrick: are you a coder ?
<jpatrick> Not a great one
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I don't have kmplayer installed, but I can read it with kaffeine + the kmplayer kpart
<Tonio_> works like a charm on your file
<jpatrick> yeah, and that song > *
<goldenear> Tonio_: jpatrick found the problem: he was using gstreamer instead of xine :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: hahaha
<Tonio_> jpatrick: booooooooooo h !!!!!!
<jpatrick> Tonio_: must of been the gsteamer0.10 support I heard of
<Tonio_> jpatrick: sure :)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: gstreaming is lovely, but young........
<jpatrick> It's never worked
<goldenear> xine works better atm
<Tonio_> goldenear: nothing works better than mplayer
<Tonio_> but due to licences issues, I'm using xine too
<Tonio_> goldenear: when xine will handle the multiposte options of the free isp, it'll compare to mplayer ;)
<goldenear> what can mplayer do better than xine ?
<goldenear> ok
<Tonio_> goldenear: it supports the multiposte, and not xine
<Tonio_> goldenear: knew that ?
<goldenear> yep
<goldenear> I've done some test about it
<Tonio_> here is france, in the geek world, that's a big issue :)
<goldenear> xine can play a rtp/rtsp stream
<goldenear> xine handles mpeg2 TS
<Tonio_> goldenear: yes, but I don't know why it diesn't work with free.......
<Tonio_> I never figured out the reason of this.........
<goldenear> but it doesn't play free's MPEG2 TS / rtp streams ..
<goldenear> very strange
<jpatrick> Tonio_: now; to get flash working
<Tonio_> certainly a bug since mplayer did it naturally
<goldenear> I guess
<Tonio_> jpatrick: we need to wait, gnash isn't ready.........
<Tonio_> yop gropayday
<Tonio_> oups, sorry Dinofly, we're not on the good channel :)
<goldenear> Tonio_: did you ask the xine devs about the FreeTV problem ?
* jpatrick supper ->
<Tonio_> goldenear: nope, and I think that would be complicated for them to test unless there is a french free user in the team
<Tonio_> but if there was one, there would already be a patch :)
<goldenear> Tonio_: it's easy to capture the stream and send it to one of the devs
<Tonio_> goldenear: well you seem to have very good knowledge on the video part (since I think it is your job), but I'm very far from beeing an expert on that point :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: maybe better than you contact the xine team on that point, since you'll have the good words :)
<goldenear> sure, I'll do it :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: great
<goldenear> in fact, oskar will have freeTV support
<goldenear> freeboxtv could be one of the tv sources
<goldenear> (with DVB)
<goldenear> so the playlist will display the channels and the info box (the emply black window under the video controls on the mockup) will display current/next program :D
<goldenear> jpatrick: would you have the knowledge to add the side panel to kmplayer (like on the mockup) ?
<goldenear> I think some sidebar code from amarok could be re-used (especialy for the files tab)
<lnxkde> Riddell
<lnxkde> you there>
<lnxkde> ?
<Riddell> lnxkde: not really
<lnxkde> you are the one that packaged koffice ?
<Riddell> yes
<lnxkde> It is not working at lest for me on amd64
<lnxkde> kde 3.5.3 is working like charm
<Riddell> which packages, not working in which way?
<jpatrick> goldenear: don't think so :(
<lnxkde> well I run kword and I get this
<jpatrick> Tonio_: how do you like the video?
<lnxkde> konsole
<lnxkde> lnxkde@lnxkde-desktop:~$ kword
<lnxkde> kword: error while loading shared libraries: libkio.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lnxkde> lnxkde@lnxkde-desktop:~$
<Riddell> lnxkde: oh, hmm, I had that problem with the amarok packages
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I stopped before the end :)
<jpatrick> :P
<Riddell> guess I need to rebuild koffice in a new chroot
<lnxkde> well amarok 1.4 working 
<Riddell> yes, I rebuilt that
<lnxkde> I see
<lnxkde> btw : nice work with dapper and kde 3.5.3 I love it I installed with the desktopcd and then I updated all :D
<Lure> Riddell: libkio problem already reported here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuAdditionalRepositories/KOffice151
<lnxkde> yeah alll koffice and krita wont work
<lnxkde> thankx for listsening Riddell 
<lnxkde> well for reading ;)
<lnxkde> I wich someday I could just fix the problem my self and help with the process but I cant right now, I dont have the knowlage ( I dont even know how to write in english)
<jpatrick> Riddell: can you help me explain? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/763150
<Tonio_> meeting in 30 minutes
<pygi> Tonio_, joy ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Lure> Tonio_: pong
<toma> Tonio_: wasnt that 21utc?
<Tonio_> toma: and ? isn't that in 20 minutes
<jpatrick> No
<toma> Tonio_: hmm, my guess was 23
<jpatrick> an hour
<Tonio_> Lure: I was wondering : why is the knetworkmanager icon in the systray that little ? icons is the sources are "normal" 20 px icons..........
<Lure> Tonio_: no - it is 23 CET
<Tonio_> Lure: isn't that a bug
<Tonio_> ?
<jpatrick> patrick@rothera:~$ date -u
<jpatrick> Tue Jun  6 19:41:17 UTC 2006
<Tonio_> Lure: ah ? this is due to summer time ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I think it is and I have seen some recent commit in svn about icons
<Tonio_> I never know if france is gmt + 1 or +2 :)
<Lure> Tonio_: yes - CET = UTC+2 during summer time
<toma> 1,5
<Lure> toma: on average ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: messy ;)
<toma> Tonio_: then you are never really late, or you are perfectly on time...
<Tonio_> toma: hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: any news about the new kds in upgrades ?
<toma> linuxmonkey: you're not giving me any time to prepare your application...
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<linuxmonkey> im the devil  aplied on 06/06/06 666 :)
<linuxmonkey> we can put it to next meeting if need be toma
<toma> tss
<toma> we'll see
<linuxmonkey> no rush, it will give me more time to contribute more :)
<toma> linuxmonkey: are there any people available to confirm your activities?
<toma> it will help when we start discussing you
<linuxmonkey> yeah nixternal can
<toma> nixternal: are you going to go to the meeting?
<linuxmonkey> and im sure a few others could too
<toma> oki
<linuxmonkey> yea he is
<nixternal> toma: im going to be there, but i don't know this linuxmonkey character ;)
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<toma> hihi
<linuxmonkey> im actually working ona nother art thing at the moment so people can show their support for kubuntu
<toma> technical board seem to be in a meeting still
<linuxmonkey> yeah
<linuxmonkey> it seamed they were almost done for a sec and they started again'
<nixternal> why not a #kubuntu-meeting ?
<Riddell> we'll just wait for them to finish
<toma> there is no log there
<nixternal> i think ubugtu answered my question ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: no currently
<Riddell> s/no/not/
<nixternal> ya toma..that is what i thought
<toma> Riddell: do you know if hobbsee is joining?
<Riddell> toma: she said she would if I gave her a wakeup call
<nixternal> hobbsee requested a wakeup call from Riddell i believe
<nixternal> hehe
<toma> Riddell: kc members is very low, without allee...
<toma> and maybe others
<Tonio_> talking about allee did someone saw him recently ?
<toma> he is on holiday
<Tonio_> toma: ho nice :)
<toma> 10days, should be back soon
<toma> raphink is without internet?
<Riddell> he is
<linuxmonkey> thats no fun?
<linuxmonkey> !
<toma> kmplayer 0.9.2a is being prepared
<Riddell> Hobbsee: tech meeting still happening
<imbrandon> morning Hobbsee
<Riddell> should be over soon
<Hobbsee> bah.  why'd you call me then?
<imbrandon> TB still going on
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell and imbrandon 
<toma> hi Hobbsee, take some coffee
<Hobbsee> hey toma - i dont drink coffee
<nixternal> good morning Hobbsee
* Hobbsee just wants to go back to sleep!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal 
<linuxmonkey> lol
<nixternal> no sleep
<Hobbsee> :'(
<Hobbsee> who says?
<nixternal> my mom tells me that i can sleep when im dead...thanks mom
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee:  i'll give you a pillow for the meeting if you +1 :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: if i +1?
* Hobbsee didnt think we had more memberships today
<linuxmonkey> it may be moved to next meeting
<Hobbsee> hey kmon 
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<nixternal> you didn't until linuxmonkey figured how to edit a wiki ;)
<kmon> hi
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> hit the edit button, yeah :P
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in 1 minute in #ubuntu-meeting
<linuxmonkey> lol been editing a few wifi's since they started
<nixternal> go go go!!!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is your connection really bad today or something?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, seems fine
* Hobbsee didnt end up hearing *anything* - i have no idea who the private number actually was from...
<Riddell> I didn't hear anything from you either
<Hobbsee> i said hello and then hung up :P
<Hobbsee> weird.
<Lure> room is free ;-)
<Riddell> so let's start
<Hobbsee> crud.  i cant even spell my own name today!
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-07
<toma> Lure: bug 42802 and a couple others
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42802 in cupsys "client 1.2.0 to 1.1.2x server over IPP: network printing regression" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42802
<Lure> toma: yes, this is known cups issue (nothing Ubuntu specific) and 1.2.1 should solve it
<Lure> toma: heard that pitti will work on this asap (when he is done with sume urgent security releases)
<toma> Lure: yes, i trust in that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not late?  whatever is this concept that you speak of?
<Riddell> worth a shot
<Riddell> thanks for waking up so early just for us :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i was really thinking of just ignoring my phone...sending it to voicemail...
<Hobbsee> it was *so* tempting :P
<linuxmonkey> lol
<kmon> Riddell: were do we add things for the newsletter?
<kmon> ideas
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue2
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee: you should answer all cranky one of these days and say " WHAT!"
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: hehe
<Riddell> goldenear: context?
<linuxmonkey> Riddell:  wich of the two is it best to speak to regarding the docs.. jjesse or robotgeek or both
<Riddell> linuxmonkey: jjesse is the main man
<linuxmonkey> ok cool
<Hobbsee> neither will eat you.  much.
* Hobbsee only lost one finger to them
<linuxmonkey> much, eek
<Riddell> robotgeek did stuff on the desktop guide
<Hobbsee> and three toes
<linuxmonkey> lol i got lots more to loose than ya
<goldenear> during the meeting, (kmplayer topic) you spoke about Ellen and toma about Tina, who are they ?
<goldenear> Riddell: ?
* kmon goes to sleep. Good night
<nixternal> nite kmon
<nixternal> kmon: anytime with the wiki/documentation ok
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: i'll probably lose the rest if i go for MOTU at some point :P
<Hobbsee> they like eating peole!
<Hobbsee> people!
<goldenear> toma: who is Tina ?
<Riddell> goldenear: they're both elite KDE Usability people
<Riddell> Ellen is coming to the Paris summit
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-irc/+join
<Hobbsee> Seveas: imbrandon is another op
<Hobbsee> for #kubuntu, at least
<goldenear> Riddell: I should be in Paris too
<Riddell> goldenear: excellent
<Seveas> Hobbsee, who is 'lead op' in #kubuntu-*?
<Riddell> Seveas: me
<Hobbsee> Seveas: in #kubuntu, or #kubuntu-offtopic?
<Seveas> Riddell, k
<Riddell> I 0wn #kubuntu* on freenode
<Seveas> I need to make some other people team admin 
<imbrandon> Done
<Hobbsee> Seveas: does that mean i should have said myself, hehe?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, yeah :
<Hobbsee> :P
<imbrandon> i'm already oped in #kubuntu just no other channels
<goldenear> Riddell: Do you think Ellen and/or Tina could give a hand to Koos about oskar UI ? (I mean for the code, not only for advices)
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii 
<kwwii> guess we could tone down the .org header colors a bit
<kwwii> hi Hobbsee
<kwwii> it is sooo totally funky to irc with someone a day ahead of you
<kwwii> well, not anymore, my time
<kwwii> but so far in the other direction is kind st
<kwwii> range
<kwwii> see, I cannot even type anymore, cause of it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> kwwii: stop living in the past! :P
* Hobbsee had that as "stop living in the paste" hte first time...
<nixternal> lol
<linuxmonkey> Riddell: does jjesse come on irc?
<kwwii> I keep wanting to ask if you have the latest news
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: yes
<Riddell> linuxmonkey: yes, for a few hours most days
<linuxmonkey> ah ok 
<kwwii> anyway...the kubuntu.org header could be better
<Hobbsee> kwwii: hehe sure i do - the world hasnt blown up yet.
<linuxmonkey> not online at the moment is why i asked
<kwwii> I mean, I made the one we use now and it is kinda nasty
<Riddell> goldenear: not for code but for UI design yes
<kwwii> or am I wrong? guess I am only making work for myself
<Riddell> kwwii: changing header colours means updating lots of websites, I don't want to do it more than once a release
<Riddell> and I like the header colours
<Tonio_> hi kwwii
<kwwii> ok...I'll shut up
<kwwii> howdy Tonio_
<kwwii> you owe me a wine
<kwwii> or two
<Hobbsee> or seven?
<kwwii> depending on where we drink the wine
<kwwii> :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: we'll go in a parisian restaurant ;)
<kwwii> either that, or you have to package the next three things I find for kubuntu
<kwwii> Tonio_: will you be in town during the paris meetings?
<Tonio_> kwwii: in town ? you mean ?
<goldenear> Riddell: do you know somebody (coder) I could ask some help to about oskar? or do I have to post an announce in the devel mailing list?
<kwwii> paris, yeah
<Tonio_> kwwii: I'm leaving in patis ;) at least for two month ;)
<kwwii> ie. would it be possible to meet and have dinner
<Tonio_> kwwii: I'll be with all of you all the week
<kwwii> cool, so I will definitely get my money back :p
<Tonio_> kwwii: sure ;)
<kwwii> this should be a good week
<robotgeek> linuxmonkey: pong
<Tonio_> Riddell: I hope you're ready to come dinner with us !
<kwwii> so many cool people are coming
<linuxmonkey> ping
<Tonio_> kwwii: your money back + wine + kubuntu crew + the most sexy Tonio_ on earth ^^ should be a good week
<kwwii> Tonio_: just giving you shit about the money
<goldenear> Riddell: Only a few hours of coding would be needed to reorganize the UI but Koos is already working on the basis of the app, so It doesn't have time enought (yet) to work on the UI.
<robotgeek> linuxmonkey: desktop guide stuff?
<kwwii> lol
<linuxmonkey> documentation and wiki :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho and this time, can you plz bring me a bottle of irnbru ? I'd like to test ;)
<robotgeek> linuxmonkey: hmm, i also work on wiki :)
<kwwii> Riddell: how theoretical is the paris meeting going to be? I mean, could we state plans to do things like print broschures, etc?
<linuxmonkey> :)
<Tonio_> goldenear: post on the kubuntu-devel asking for help, that's the best way to do as we will now look at it closely for edgy
<goldenear> ok
<Hobbsee> gah!  i'm going to be late again!
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: GO !
<kwwii> see you Hobbsee
<kwwii> never say "cu"
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kwwii> at least not if you work with brazilians
<Tonio_> kwwii: what does it means in portugese ?
<Hobbsee> bye all...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no!  :P
<kwwii> Tonio_: apperently, if I have understood it correctly, it means asshole
<Tonio_> kwwii: ok ;)
<Riddell> kwwii: sure, we could have a kubuntu marketing spec
<Tonio_> kwwii: the only problem with the hotel is that it is not that close to paris...
<Tonio_> 20 km afaik
<Riddell> Tonio_: irn-bru, will try :)
<kwwii> I used to use it, and a few artists pointed out to me that they questioned why I said "asshole" when I left
<Tonio_> Riddell: please ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii: lol ^^
<robotgeek> lol
<Riddell> goldenear: post on kde-devel I guess, but it would be nice to have a design by a usability person first
<kwwii> Tonio_: dude, the hotel is kinda out of the way, if they ask us to drink funky grape cool aide, I am heading out
<kwwii> Riddell: I have a list started of things to discuss
<Tonio_> kwwii: could you repeat that in english ? :)
<Tonio_> I didn't understood, sorry :)
<Tonio_> what if "grape cool aide" ?
<kwwii> kinda a JimJones massacre relation
<kwwii> kinda a?
<kwwii> shitty english
<Tonio_> kwwii: and guess what ??? visa cards work in france ;)
<kwwii> so I better pay off some of my debt so I can pay the bill 
<kwwii> :p
<Tonio_> hehe
<kwwii> dude, I just got back from Portugal where VISA is king
<kwwii> Germany is simply funky in that aspect
<Riddell> does anywhere else use pin numbers yet?
<Tonio_> Riddell: with credit cards ?
<kwwii> germany does to get money from the card
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: we do in france, yes
<Riddell> when purchasing, not when using hole in the wall machines
<Tonio_> yes, when purchasing too
<kwwii> no siht
<kwwii> I don't even have one
<kwwii> erm, how long is it? 8 numbers?
<Riddell> 4 numbers
<Tonio_> 4
<kwwii> boah
<kwwii> no idea
<Riddell> they can override it for foreign cards
<kwwii> me no like credit cards
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> money is easy to understand
<Tonio_> kwwii: seems you are now more german than american ;)
<kwwii> my stomach would even be smaller if we still had to carry gold
<kkathman> does anyone know what package I install to get xlib6g and xlibs ?
<bddebian> Heya
<nixternal> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello nixternal
<nixternal> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/1005
<nixternal> he is using Dapper..and juicer with gstreamer 0.8...i thought dapper used gstreamer0.10
<nixternal> i don't use it..nor do i use juicer..cuz im kde 110% ;)
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> nixternal: thats what vmware is for , nasty little things like gnome ;)
<bddebian> heh
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> what bug# is gnome ;)
<imbrandon> heya bddebian you familiar with chroots ?
<imbrandon> #2
<nixternal> hehe
<bddebian> imbrandon: A little bit.  What's up?
<nixternal> #1 is the m$ evil empire that kubuntu will someday own
<imbrandon> just wondering if you could point me to a howto to set one up for a dev enviroment 
<bddebian> A chroot or pbuilder?
<imbrandon> IE i have dapper stable installed, but i want a chroot for building stuff ( for edgy and dapper hpefully )
<imbrandon> ummm honestly i dont know the diff ;)
<imbrandon> can i set one up for edgy and one for dapper ?
<bddebian> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<imbrandon> nice thanks
<bddebian> :-)
<imbrandon> can i setup more than one? and is edgy a valid distro yet ?
<bddebian> Not that I know of yet
<imbrandon> kk
<Burglaptop> jonathon!!!
<nixternal> lol
<Burglaptop> nixternal: can you point me at some wiki pages you have done, so I can approve you for the wik i team?
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> let me gather some
<Burglaptop> nixternal: as for the doc team, that is people have have write access to our svn repo, so give us some patches
<nixternal> ahhh...nix that then...i was following directions earlier..might have gone a wrong direction...no patches from me
<Burglaptop> nixternal: jjesse is your person to talk to about that
<Burglaptop> we are always looking for more people, even if they do use the "wrong" DE ;)
<nixternal> yes...Riddel and kmon gave me that info earlier...will do that
<nixternal> LOL
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaSatellite1735Kubuntu
<nixternal> there is one there
<Burglaptop> nixternal: you got documentation pages?
<nixternal> documentation pages???
<nixternal> my own no
<Burglaptop> any that you have edited?
<Burglaptop> threshold is pretty low here
<nixternal> im gathering them now
<nixternal> i just upgraded this sytem and getting my bookmarks in order
<Burglaptop> sweet, thanks
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nixternal  <-- of course my wiki ;)
<nixternal> man..i have updated quite a few, or made minor changes...finding them let alone remembering right now is a good one ;)
<nixternal> i just found another use for my google notepad
<Burglaptop> sadly, moin does not make this easy
<nixternal> i figured there would be a list that would show all of the edits i have made...i guess not
<Burglaptop> it is there, there is just no easy search
<nixternal> the main reason i joined is to assist kmon, imbrandon, linuxmonkey, and Riddell with Kubuntu wiki and documentation
<Burglaptop> coolo
<nixternal> i just tried to search..and you are right...not easy
<Burglaptop> we are always looking for more peopl
<nixternal> well i am available...i have done plenty of documentation in the past..tech related for other sites...i am not a coder, so i figure this is a way i can help the community besides tech support in the forums and irc
<nixternal> plus i enjoy this stuff to much ;)
<nixternal> ok..i found some
* Burglaptop needs to update teh WikiStyleguide
<nixternal> i was just reading over that too
<nixternal> i know i have made some changes and didn't follow that...especiallyw ith time stamping and what not...will do from now on though..that would probably make searching for my edits more successful too 
<linuxmonkey> Burglaptop: wassup bro
<Burglaptop> hey linuxmonkey
* Burglaptop is slumming
<nixternal> Right now, search came up with my wiki, ChicagoTeam, KubuntuAdditionalRepositories/KDE353, LocalSpellingWords, LaptopTestingTeam, KubuntuDapperFeedback, and meetings...and that is only because I have recently done those
<linuxmonkey> burglaptop i can point you to 2 wiki pages i edited
<linuxmonkey> lol
<Burglaptop> linuxmonkey: shoot
<Burglaptop> nixternal: can you create links on your wiki page?
<nixternal> he did them by accident so be careful ;)
<nixternal> LOL
<nixternal> create links to what I have contributed too ?
<nixternal> sure
<Burglaptop> yep
<nixternal> will do that now
<linuxmonkey> https://wiki.kubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and https://wiki.kubuntu.com/Linuxmonkey and oh KubuntuArtwork
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<Burglaptop> seems ok
* Burglaptop really needs to tackle RestrictedFormats
<linuxmonkey> actually looking at doing another edit on RestrictedFormats
<nixternal> ok..im not a coder...and have never seen a true "GUI" w/o xwindows running...but say a user messes up his/her xconfig and can't boot into kde. is it possible to have a "GUI" besides the xserver-xorg conf one?...if you mess up your initial xconfig..the only fix is to reconfig xserver-xorg correct?
<nixternal> messes it up on initial install
<nixternal> don't matter really..messing it up is messing it up
<imbrandon> maybe xvesa but its not in the repos i dont think
<nixternal> someone posted a bug, #48777 with this and labeled it a bug, but i don't think it is a bug, but maybe a possible specification
<nixternal> i replied to it respectfully, because i can totally understand where the person is coming from, i just don't think it is a bug...maybe a support issue at best or like i said a specification/braindump
<nixternal> if i remember correctly...xvesa = evil...i think i messed around with it back in the valinux days
<crimsun> nah, it's a valid /wishlist/ bug
<nixternal> ok crimsun..thanks for that
<nixternal> i wasn't wrong by replying though was i?
<crimsun> absolutely not. Just change the status of the bug report, please. :)
<crimsun> err, not the status but the severity
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> wishlist it
<linuxmonkey> im out for the night guys, ttyl
<nixternal> launchpad is going down in 10 minutes for maintenance
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal 
<nixternal> hey Hobbsee
* Hobbsee is awake nwo.
<nixternal> imbrandon said he will be here shortly and give you the info for the shell account he created for you
<nixternal> Hobbsee: ^^
<Hobbsee> ok, thanks
<nixternal> my hackergotchi ownz...i just learned how to even open gimp ;p   and my gotchi has 1337 transparent skillz with a shadow ;)
<nixternal> haha..im a dork
<nixternal> quiet tonight...that means everything is working as planned ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nah, most people here are in europe
<Hobbsee> and they were kept awake for the meeting
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> well..i liked the working as planned idea better ;)
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee suddenly remembers that she cant make the next meeting.
<nixternal> you said that earlier too
<Hobbsee> oh did i?
* Hobbsee was braindead earlier.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> we all were
* Hobbsee was moreso than most :P
<nixternal> i have been cleaning up the wiki for a while tonight...can't look at anymore wiki...must goto ......zzzzzzz
<nixternal> flat line
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> nice work :)
<nixternal> i still have 4 tabs open...so i think that means work
<Hobbsee> hehe
<vinboy> hi hi
<Hobbsee> hey vinboy 
<seaLne> does anyone else ever get the brown stylesheet when they are on wiki.kubuntu.org ?
<nixternal> i don't anymore
<nixternal> i set mine to the kubuntu stylesheet
<nixternal> oh...wiki.kubuntu.org
<seaLne> and the ubuntu logo, basically wiki.ubuntu.com but under the kubuntu domain
<nixternal> derrrrrr <- e.tard onboard
<vinboy> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> you can set which one you want to see
<seaLne> ah yeah just noticed i had it set to ubuntu, i guess i only saw the kubuntu if i got logged out, doh
<nixternal> yup..they are the same wiki..just a vhost that's all..you have to set your stylesheet under UserPreferences
<seaLne> yeah i knew that
<seaLne> except by default you get kubuntu style on w.k.o
<nixternal> when im logged out i see ubuntu..when im logged in i see kubuntu...but i notice in the forums, i get the kubuntu color and logo, but it says ubuntu
<vinboy> are the things on kubuntu wiki same as ubuntu's?
<Hobbsee> yes
<vinboy> any plan to customise them?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> in the process now as a matter of fact
<vinboy> cool
<vinboy> just msg me if need any help
<vinboy> i may be able to spend alittle time on it
<nixternal> #ubuntu-doc is who manages all that
<nixternal> they have a WikiTeam and Doc team
<vinboy> oh ok
<nixternal> Burg i believe is the head honcho over there
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> I like the amarok 1.4 and KDE 3.5.3 packages which works great for me. Isn't it possible to make such a release for Kopete 0.12 since it has great new features?
<MrFaber> I have compiled it on my own which works fine but a repository package would be much more great :)
<pygi> MrFaber, probably in edgy
<MrFaber> pygi: not a release in dapper
<MrFaber> pygi: like the releases on kubuntu.org
<MrFaber> pygi: Ok, it needs some extra packages/libs
<freeflying|away> MrFaber: with jingle support?
<MrFaber> pygi: but thanks anyway, was just a suggestion 
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: yes
<freeflying|away> MrFaber: what are those extra libs?
<MrFaber> I like this service since some people wanted the latest great KDE packages and you make this possible
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: one second :)
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete+Jabber+Jingle
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: the only thing I didn't got to work was iLBC
<freeflying|away> MrFaber: what are you use now?
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: oRTP is needed
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: other packages except iLBC ist in repository afaik
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: What do you mean?
<freeflying|away> MrFaber: linphone has included oRTP
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: but they need a special version
<freeflying|away> MrFaber: iLBC is not must 
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: I know, since it works for me
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: at least compiling :)
<MrFaber> Jingle is still in beta
<freeflying|away> MrFaber: but the problem is linphone has oRTP, how to solve this problem
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: don't know, maybe different directorys or file names, I am no expert
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: I make an own package with ortp
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: but I have no linphone
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: It isn't important, just was an idea since Kopete looks/works great
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: if it is to complicated it makes no sense
<freeflying|away> MrFaber: those two version oRTP will conflict, so we must solve this
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: I don't know why kopete needs a special version
<MrFaber> freeflying|away: and not bigger than ...
<vinboy> hi, i'm just wondering, is there going to be a new version of KPDF out?
<vinboy> i need the highlighting feature
<nixternal`zzz> g'nite all
<MrFaber> cu nixternal`zzz
* Riddell throws http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=40425 out to be packaged
* OdyX sends kopete-0.12 to Riddell for packaging.
<Riddell> it's already been packaged
<OdyX> latest 0.12 ?
<OdyX> where is it disponible then ?
<Riddell> http://www.ubuntu-zh.org/~freeflying/packages/
<vinboy> is the kopete 0.12 available yet?
<vinboy> kopete 3.5.3?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates | Buglist at https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings Tue 6th 21:00UTC
<freeflying|away> Riddell: the latest skim been packaged on ubntu-zh.org
<Riddell> great
<freeflying|away> Riddell: konversation also has new release?
<Riddell> no idea, I'm just listing all packages
<Riddell> freeflying|away: even if there's no new release we need to check if the packaging needs synced with debian
<\sh> Riddell: merged ;) I wouldn't sync all kde main packages ;)
<Riddell> yes, merged :)
<\sh> i'll take some ;)
<OdyX> freeflying|away: does your kopete package include latest voice improvements ?
<OdyX> freeflying|away: I mean, speex, ability to discuss with other Kopete/Psi
<freeflying|away> OdyX: no, due to the oRTP
<OdyX> freeflying|away: is it planned to be updated once ?
<\sh> konversation und ktorrent I'll take
<seaLne> anyone working on k3b?
<\sh> and obviously python-qt/python-kde
<seaLne> if not.. :)
<freeflying|away> OdyX: I don't know how to solve the oRTP problem
<\sh> mez?
<seaLne> \sh: for k3b?
<\sh> Riddell: is mez still busy with moving into another house?
<OdyX> "problem" =? it only works with one particular version freeflying|away ?
<freeflying|away> OdyX: ya
<OdyX> that's bad..
<freeflying|away> \sh: have you tried the latest ktorrent
<\sh> freeflying|away: no..but I will :) during weekend :)
<freeflying|away> \sh: now I'm downloading a file more than 1G, ktorrent is like freeze
<freeflying|away> \sh: with the latest beta release
<\sh> freeflying|away: hum? ktorrent and 1Gig source? how come? ;)
<Riddell> \sh: seems so
<\sh> so katapult and k3b are free to catch ;)
<freeflying|away> Riddell: is it a bug
<seaLne> k, i'll do k3b this afternoon
<Riddell> seaLne: put your name in the wiki
<\sh> edgy is open when? 
<seaLne> i hate wiki tables
<Riddell> \sh: sometime today I believe
<\sh> cool..I hope debootstrap will be updated soon then ;)
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates updated with all kde packages in main
<seaLne> Riddell: can synce-kde be synced?
<freeflying|away> Riddell: how about the latest kipi-plugins
<\sh> I'll added python-qt3 and python-kde3 to the list...this will go in first somehow...torsten marek fixed all the bugs, added the missing -gl package, and fixed python-kde3-dev to include kdepyuic ... so hopefully we can take it directly
<Riddell> freeflying|away: added to table
<Riddell> seaLne: how do you mean?
<\sh> ok..python-qt4 taken :)
<\sh> guys, sorry for not attending yesterdays meeting, so I'll propose something here :)
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> how can I join the packaging team?
<\sh> there are a lot of kwin-style decos still left on kde-look.org which are not officially packaged in debian...but by other people for debian. Could we try to push them into universe?
<Riddell> vinboy: read the various packaging guides and package something, get and account on revu and upload it for review
<Riddell> \sh: sure
<vinboy> thx Riddell 
<\sh> Riddell: ok..most of the time these are low hanging fruits, so it's something for starters :)
<Riddell> \sh: get vinboy to check them out :)
<\sh> vinboy: you are my man :) 
<\sh> vinboy: wanna help? 
<freeflying|away> \sh: Riddell pykdeextensions
<Riddell> freeflying|away: well remembered
<\sh> whois _Sime
<vinboy> \sh: SURE dude
<vinboy> how may I help?
<\sh> vinboy: ok..you know something about kwin-style decos?
<vinboy> nope
<\sh> vinboy: window decorations....
<Tm_M> hi kids
<vinboy> oh yea
<vinboy> wat about it?
<\sh> vinboy: ok..kde-look.org has many of them, which are not in debian, neither ubuntu, but been packaged by some other folks
<\sh> vinboy: you can help us to push those packages into ubunut universe
<vinboy> well... aren't those theme distro independent???
<vinboy> or u just wanna get it into the repos so ppl can get them more easily?
<\sh> vinboy: problems with those packages, they are not packaged the right way, e.g. missing licenses, sometimes only binaries packaged etc.
<vinboy> oh ic
<\sh> vinboy: you got it :)
<vinboy> yup i got it now
<vinboy> haha
<\sh> vinboy: wanna start now?
<vinboy> yes
<vinboy> can you show me around pls
<\sh> vinboy: ok...first example: pureline http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=30501 is the original posting of the creator
<\sh> vinboy: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=32798 is the link to the debian package
<\sh> vinboy: the packager of http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=32798 has everything in his private repository, but 
<\sh> vinboy: the source package of it, is useless, it has to be repackaged properly and you have to find out which license this window deco has...because it's not written anywhere
<vinboy> wow
<vinboy> and how do I find out?
<\sh> vinboy: if you know it's gpl, please add a real copyright file to the package, and try to build this package via pbuilder.
<freeflying|away> Riddell: we'd push cmake into main in edgy
<\sh> vinboy: well, you have to check the original creators link, and if it's not written there, ask him via email e.g. 
<vinboy> oh ic
<Riddell> freeflying|away: great idea
<vinboy> right
<\sh> vinboy: so..now for the technical part :)
<vinboy> wait wait
<vinboy> so, do I have to do that for every deco in kde look?
<\sh> vinboy: well, you find a deco, and the first thing you do: apt-cache search <deconame>
<Tm_M> yes, all 12 000
<Tm_M> ;--p
<vinboy> r u serious? this wil kill me
<\sh> vinboy: if you find something like kwin-style-<deconame> it's already in our repos, check as well http://packages.debian.org/ to find out if there is already a package in debian, if there is one in debian, but not in ubuntu, mark those as going to be synced package pls :)
<\sh> vinboy: native window decorations only :) 
<vinboy> ok
<\sh> vinboy: we will help you anyways :)
<vinboy> thx
<vinboy> lets go back 2 steps
<\sh> vinboy: too fast? ;)
<vinboy> yup
<vinboy> so which one do I repackage?? the original posting?? or the debian package?
<\sh> vinboy: the debian package :) 
<vinboy> alrite
<Tm_M> \sh don't kill him in the startline ;)
<\sh> vinboy: if you think it's worth it, if the debian package is so nasty and not nice, package it from original creator (upstream)
<vinboy> i will leave that for now :)
<vinboy> is there a link to those deco debian packages?
<Hobbsee> hi all
<Hobbsee> woot!  edgy stuff in the topic!
<Tm_M> hi
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: hey
<freeflying|away> Tm_M: hey
<\sh> vinboy: you will find on kde-look.org many entries with the same deco name, one is always the original creator entry, and others are most likely packages created by the community for redhat, mandrake, gentoo, suse, debian, ubuntu etc.
<\sh> hey Mrs. Hobbes
<\sh> 7nick Calvin 
<\sh> just joking ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: heh.
<\sh> vinboy: just start with pureline as starters :)
<vinboy> \sh: i guess a search for debian would do the trick?
<vinboy> okay
<\sh> vinboy: deconame and debian or ubuntu e.g.
<vinboy> for pureline the license is there
<\sh> vinboy: ok..now for some really serious stuff :) 1. join #ubuntu-motu, you will find there many people helping you in things like packaging and how it works in ubuntu universe
<vinboy> ok kool
<Hobbsee> \sh: so when did i suddenly get married?
<Hobbsee> and who to, for that matter?
<Hobbsee> :P
<vinboy> to me i guess
<\sh> vinboy: 2. get a gpg key, send a signed email to keyring@tiber.tauware.de to get an account on REVU
<vinboy> :0
<vinboy> \sh: ok i need to read about how to get pgp those kind of stuff first
<mornfall> Riddell: hi
<\sh> Hobbsee: what was the non married form of mistress?
<Hobbsee> vinboy: see your private message
<mornfall> Riddell: ever tried using bzr?
<\sh> s/mistress/misses/
<vinboy> thx Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> \sh: er, ms?  miss?
<\sh> miss right
<Hobbsee> :)
<Riddell> mornfall: yep
<mornfall> is it normal that it gets stuck at ~50%?
* Hobbsee always thinks it's odd to be called ms hobbs though...
<Riddell> mornfall: pretty nice except branching takes a ages
<Hobbsee> i've only ever heard two people do it.
<\sh> Hobbsee: in germany they do address not married woman as "Fraeulein", but now this word is just gone away, and everybody is a "Frau", so "Mrs." 
<Riddell> mornfall: yes, be patient, have a walk or two
<mornfall> groan
<mornfall> it's ... useless
<Riddell> mornfall: what are you branching?
<mornfall> it's almost 15 minutes
<Hobbsee> \sh: oh okay, so they did lose Fraeulein - mum's german is quite old, she taught me about that
<mornfall> Riddell: trying to get the ddtp-enabled apt
<\sh> Hobbsee: yes the did :)
<Hobbsee> Wie gehts, \sh?
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> the net result is
<\sh> Mir geht es im Moment nicht gut, Ms. Hobbs
<mornfall> bzr is exactly as useless as arch was two years ago
<Hobbsee> :(
<mornfall> it just eats more memory
<\sh> Hobbsee: my stomach is giving me problems...
<Hobbsee> Das ist nicht gut, \sh 
<Hobbsee> (and dont mention my bad sentence structure!)
<Hobbsee> we never really mastered the art of Deutsch grammar
<\sh> Hobbsee: me neither :) 
<Hobbsee> but you've actually been there/live there!
<\sh> Hobbsee: that doesn't mean that I have to speak good german ;)
<Hobbsee> haha
<mornfall> Riddell: yeho, bzr get http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/bzr/apt/ddtp/  539.14s user 56.72s system 42% cpu 23:28.88 total
<\sh> Hobbsee: I'm speaking more a mixture of different languages and slangs, like mixing up ruhrpott slang german with a mixture of russian english, scottish english, romanian english, indian english, southafrica english...it's terrible
<Hobbsee> hehe fair enough :P
<Riddell> mornfall: did it finish?
<mornfall> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> mornfall: that's an old style "weaves" archive, the new "knits" archives are margionally faster
<mornfall> marginally faster...
<vinboy> \sh: ok i sent him the gpg key
<vinboy> brb shower
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates updated for all of universe, yay!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yay!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so what's the deal with them?  they've got new upstream versions, but if the version is in debian, then request a sync for it?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that's the packages that have "ubuntu" in their version number, so you also have to check if the ubuntu changes are still needed or not
<Riddell> if they are you have to merge from debian manually
<Riddell> or just repackage if debian doesn't have the latest upstream
<Hobbsee> mmm ok.  you merge from debian manually how?
<Hobbsee> grab debian source, put in ubuntu changes, upload?
<Riddell> exactly
<Riddell> tricky part is often working out what the ubuntu changes are
<Riddell> in the KDE packages I put a KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-CHANGES file to try and keep track
<Hobbsee> ah, so that's what that's for...
<Riddell> and I name the patches kubuntu_01_foo which may not be the case in a lot of other packages
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so in the case of ksudoku, nothing's going to change there - the deps still need changing, as was the 0ubuntu1 change, and the dh_iconcache change, i guess is replaced with it being added to cdbs...that still needs a manual merge?  it seems weird that we dont take the old ubuntu versions, and stick them in the next release
<freeflying|away> Riddell: digikamimageplugins shall be replaced with kipi-plugins
<Riddell> Hobbsee: all the packages from dapper will be in edgy automatically
<Hobbsee> well, yeah...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: so if there's no changes upstream and nothing interesting from debian just mark it as done
* Hobbsee notes that her mind is *still* shattered from this morning!
<Hobbsee> okay, i'll check what debian has done to it recently..
<seaLne> when is it that edgy is created i thought it was sometime this week?
<Riddell> kwwii: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMarketing
<Riddell> seaLne: today with any luck
<Riddell> <top secret>2 hours to edgy</top secret>
<seaLne> just a copy of dapper Packages and Sources files?
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee goes yelling about the top secret stuff that Riddell just said
<Hobbsee> hey, everyone!...
<seaLne> the top secret stuff that that nasty bot is logging?
<Riddell> seaLne: well there's a bit more to it than that, but yes :)
<seaLne> ok i missed out creating a directory :)
* OdyX missed yesterday's metting....
<Hobbsee> OdyX: shame :P
* Hobbsee pretty much missed it.
<OdyX> Hobbsee: well.. You know... priorities...
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee has to be there, unfortunately :P
<seaLne> well how else would you get your dose of silent phone calls
<Hobbsee> hehe
<seaLne> Riddell: so will synce-kde be automatically synced from debian into edgy, that was my question earlier
<Hobbsee> seaLne: more to the point, how do we get quorum, if not enough people are there
<Riddell> seaLne: no, it has "ubuntu" in the name
<Riddell> seaLne: feel free to 0wn it on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates
<kwwii> Riddell: I will edit that page
<\sh> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23696 - flash editor under kde
<\sh> Riddell: and http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=40467 kdesu improvement for .desktop files ;)
<Riddell> \sh: flash editor, not much use without a player :)
<\sh> Riddell: on i386?
<Riddell> but having that would be cool
<Riddell> a Free player
<Riddell> jjesse_: linuxmonkey wants to help with docs
<Riddell> I don't see much use for kdesu menu on .desktop files
<\sh> Riddell: well, yes, but actually authoring can be as nice as playing ;)
<jjesse_> Riddell: cool
<jjesse_> hmmm having problems with irc this morning
<jjesse_> Riddell: that was who agai?
<Riddell> jjesse_: linuxmonkey wants to help with docs
<jjesse_> linuxmonkey: ping
<jjesse_> when I do a console login shouldn't it say Kubuntu 6.06 LTS instead of Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<Hobbsee> jjesse_: not really
<jjesse_> Hobbsee: why not?
<Hobbsee> jjesse_: because what if people have both gnome and kde installed?
<jjesse_> hmmm good point 
<Hobbsee> or install the server version, without any DM
<zakame> hello, someone pinged me earlier? =)
<seaLne> should all packages have a compat file?
<Riddell> seaLne: yes
<Riddell> seaLne: that's the version number for debhelper
<Riddell> which should be 5 in new packages
<seaLne> yep, k3b dosen't
<Riddell> seaLne: that's best fixed in debian, we don't gain anything by fixing it in ubuntu
<Riddell> debhelper will revert to version 3 behaviour if there's no compat file I think
<kubuntutaotao> who can give me some about data of kdevelop3?
<freeflying> kubuntutaotao: please join #kubuntu for that
<freeflying> Riddell: will edgy use gcc-4.1
<bddebian> Howdy
<freeflying> bddebian: hey
<bddebian> Hello freeflying
<Riddell> freeflying: probably but it's not quite certain
<Riddell> "As a twenty year old struggling student of computer science I am thoroughly
<Riddell> fucking impressed (and envious) of your genius."
<Riddell> now is that fanmail or sarcasm I wonder
<bddebian> Hmm :-)
<freeflying> hehe
<bddebian> Riddell: I say fanmail since you ARE a genius! :-)
<Riddell> true, good point
<jsgotangco> fucking genius even
<jsgotangco> ooppss
* jsgotangco has his mouth sealed
<Riddell> it's OK, I don't have bad word highlights on this channel :)
<bddebian> Oh man, I soo want to comment on that :-)
* jsgotangco wonders how Riddell would react if someone praises him like that in person
* bddebian will NEVER have to worry about being called a genius :'-(
<Hobbsee> bddebian: no, they just call you a deity instead :P
<bddebian> Hobbsee: That is just to ridicule me
<Hobbsee> i know - but you do do a good job
<nixternal> good mornin'
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal 
<nixternal> well hello there ;)
* Hobbsee should be asleep.
* nixternal too
<nixternal> 5 hours is more then enough sleep
<Hobbsee> bah.  wish i could do that.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i would love to 8+, but it is kind of hot right now, and i woke up
<bddebian> Hobbsee: I do?  At what?
<Hobbsee> er, everything?
<Hobbsee> dont ask me complex questions, i'm exhausted!
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Obviously not good enough for the main crowd ;-)
<Hobbsee> heh.
* Hobbsee blames Riddell 
<Hobbsee> bddebian: but was i ever?
<bddebian> Were you ever what?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: good enough for the main crown
<Hobbsee> er, crowd
<bddebian> Oh, I meant me, not you :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: did you go for core dev?  what'd they say?
* Hobbsee has suddenly remembered abou tit
<bddebian> They said thanks but no thanks :)
<Hobbsee> :(
<\sh> bddebian: what they said
<bddebian> ??
<\sh> bddebian: yesterday evening at TB meeting
<nixternal> \sh i take it you got my groovy transparent hackergotchi the 2nd time around ;)
<\sh> nixternal: yes...i didn't have the time to add it though...I'll do it just now
<nixternal> no worry
<bddebian> \sh: They were looking for you :-)
<bddebian> \sh: Basically just that I haven't worked enough on main I guess
<\sh> bddebian: I know, I read the logs, but I was ill and couldn't stay awake...throwing up etc.
<bddebian> Ugh, sorry to hear that
<\sh> bddebian: I put my name on the agenda for reactivation of ubuntu-dev/core-dev rights 
<bddebian> \sh: Yeah, I know, that's awesome
<\sh> bddebian: no not so awesome...I reaplly that's all ;) I told everyone, that I'm coming back when my situation is setteled
<nixternal> hey /sh. universe looks great. good job on that
<Hobbsee> \sh: why the heck do you use a backslash, not a forward slash.  or the other way around?
<\sh> nixternal: i didn't do much on universe for dapper
<\sh> Hobbsee: / is irc command char
<Hobbsee> the \ has to be one of the most painful keys on the keyboard.  right next to | and insert.
<nixternal> im talking the universe.kubuntu.org ;)
<Hobbsee> \sh: oh yes, of course
<seaLne> Hobbsee: depends on kbd layout :)
<\sh> Hobbsee: | is shift+\ on my keyboard ;)
<nixternal> he is correct about it being one of the most painful keys too
<seaLne> \ is next to left shift for me
<Hobbsee> \sh: exactly
<\sh> Hobbsee: alt gr+sz on german keyboard
* Hobbsee looks around for this mysterious "he" who mentioned such a thing.
<\sh> Hobbsee: but ascii sort wise, I'm still in the top 10 ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<\sh> nixternal: oh it's not finished yet :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: dont talk about ascii...dont remind me of my computing exam yet...
<\sh> ok..I'll have a shower...need to go in a few...brb
<seaLne> k3b and synce-kde are on revu if anyone wants to have a look
<Hobbsee> okay, i'm trashed enough to be able to sleep no matter what happens.  night all
<jpatrick> night
<Hobbsee> hey jpatrick 
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee
* jpatrick makes himself responible for a list of things on the package update list
<\sh> nixternal: replaced your hackergotchi :)
<jjesse> hmm i need to create a hackergotchi sometime
<nixternal> thx \sh
<Riddell> jjesse: did I ever pass on an e-mail from Mario Guerra to you?
<jjesse> was that pre-dapper release?
<jpatrick> Riddell: did you read the text I sent you?
<Riddell> jjesse: yes
<Riddell> jpatrick: what was that?
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/763150
<Riddell> hugin_0.5-0ubuntu0.1 seems fine
<Riddell> 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu1 would be the version if kuickshow was part of KDE, it should be fine to use that version number for a separate package
<jpatrick> I think he wants an explaination
<Riddell> epoch:upsteam-debianubuntu
<jpatrick> ok, we can sync kmymoney2 from debian
<Riddell> jpatrick: mark it on the wiki page
<jpatrick> if only it would save
<jjesse_> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> jjesse: yo
<jjesse> in regards to that email you forwarded on, yes i contacted and never received an email back.  i'll send a follow up w/ a link to KubuntuDocs/Edgy
<Riddell> jjesse: thanks
<jjesse> no problem
<Tonio_> hey
<nixternal> hey Tonio_
<jjesse> afternoon Tonio_
<Riddell> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/39746
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39746 in kubuntu-default-settings "An erorr, one wish and 2 usability problem with default settings" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> able to answer to that?
<Tonio_> hi all, Riddell, looking
<Riddell> hah, an e-mail from someone who says he finds kubuntu stripped down so he dual boots between suse and kubuntu, crazy
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't understand his problem with right click on tar.Gz file..... works here
<nixternal> lol
<Tonio_> concerning the titlebar, buttons are clickable vertically on all its height.... that's just something with the theme...
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's an old report
<Riddell> so can probably just be closed
<Tonio_> concerning the first point, it is not "always" ;)
<Tonio_> it "very rarely" appears when popups are opened with dirty javascript, but it is very rare
<nixternal> note he is also referring to Dapper Flight 6...and not the latest either
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a real bug with konq settings, but that's due to kds structure and would be hard to correct
<Tonio_> when konqueror is autorestart by kde session manager, it loads kds settings patially...... I searched but haven't been able to find out why
<Riddell> I still get the bookmarks toolbar reappearing
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will answer the bug report, but most items on it are either false or corrected ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: is it by autorestart of konqueror ? that's pretty easy to reproduce
<Tonio_> and you can see for example there is no "split" entry in the view menu
<Tonio_> but 70% of the settings are still there........ that's very very weird
<Tonio_> I didn't test with kde 3.5.3 ;)
<Tonio_> will do
<toma> a bit ot, but does anyone know a way to install package A, but keep package B, which conflicts with A (bcause i dont think it conflicts)
<Riddell> fix the package?
<toma> hehe, that is an option
<Riddell> what's the packages?
<toma> but at the moment i dont feel like repackging the 18 egroupware packages...
<toma> it depends on php4, but i think it will run on php5 fine
<Riddell> ah right
<toma> from their website: "The current stable version of eGroupWare will run on any version of php 4.3+ (recommended php5). "
<Riddell> egroupware is probaly just as easy to grab the sources and use rather than use the .deb package
<toma> hmm, true, but it is an existing installation and if i do my work right it will be replaced in a few days
<toma> maybe i will just cp /var/www/egroupware somwhere safe, remove the package and copy it back
<toma> or is there a way to let apt think i dont have it installed anymore?
<Riddell> fair plan, unless there is a postrm script that deletes the database or something
<toma> Riddell: can i place an exit 0 on top of the postrm script?
<Riddell> sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested in kopete packages ?
<Riddell> I think we already have that
<Tonio_> unless Tm_t already works on them....
<Riddell> freeflying did them
<Riddell> Tonio_: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for the link
<Tonio_> Riddell: when there is no new upstream, should we repackage changing the version in changelog ?
<Riddell> if there's changes in debian then take them
<Riddell> otherwise just mark as don
<Riddell> done
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> I'm maintaining lots of packages in that list, and I already have updates for them ;)
<Tonio_> but I need to merge them also
<Riddell> so put you name in the wiki
<Riddell> but wait a sec, I'm updating
<Riddell> ok, I've changed the last column to type
<Riddell> so you can fill all those in :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ;) can I add missing applications (I don't see kdbus for example)
<Riddell> kdbus is there
<Tonio_> hu ? okay.... dirty eyes I assume
<bddebian> Hmm, kcontrol looks like it's looking in the wrong places for rgb.txt for a few apps
<Tonio_> okay, I added my name on it
<Tonio_> I will probably take other packages once that is done ;)
<toma> Riddell: oki, managed and it works again.
<bddebian> I think kdebase needs a few more Ubuntu modifications ;-)
<Riddell> bddebian: what's looking in the wrong place?
<bddebian> In some of the control panel stuff, like Appearance->Colors->Widget colors it is only looking in X11R6 path
<bddebian> Bug #48793 is one
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48793 in kubuntu-meta "The selection Named Colors under Widget Color gives out an error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48793
<bddebian> I think this one is related:  Bug #48790
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48790 in kubuntu-meta "Most of the system settings under the Appearance, Panel and Desktop don't work when logged in as graphical root in Kubuntu (dapper)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48790
<bddebian> xmkmf?? Ugh
<Riddell> bddebian: I don't see where Widget Colours is
<bddebian> System Settings->Appearance->Colors->Widget Color
<bddebian> Then click on the drop down list that has no Name/tag :-)
<Riddell> works for me
<bddebian> You get the custom colors box right?
<bddebian> Then click on the drop down list on the top right and select Named Colors
<Riddell> ah hah, yes
<Riddell> because the X11 paths have changed
<Riddell> you can confirm that then :)
<bddebian> Aye, but should it be fixed or is that an Edgy thing?
<Riddell> it's an edgy thing
<bddebian> OK, thx
<Riddell> No 48790 might be because of KDEROOTHOME being set wrong
<bddebian> Part of it is both I think
<bddebian> Heya pygi
<pygi> hey hey bddebian 
<Riddell> kwwii: e-mail for you
<Riddell> from Tin
<Riddell> Tink
<kwwii> Riddell: not on my server yet :-)
<Riddell> it's to akademy-team
<kwwii> cool, I am not on that list :-)
<kmon> hi everyone
<nixternal> hey kmon
<jjesse> kmon: ping?
<kmon> hi
<nixternal> lol...told you i saw him ;)
<jjesse> grin :)
<jjesse> i heard from nixternal you were talking about a wiki/doc team for kubuntu?
<kmon> yes
<kmon> I brought that in the last meeting
<jjesse> in the past on the doc team we talked about splitting things off to kubuntu/ubuntu teams and decided not to split things up
<jjesse> as we use the same tools and the same repository
<jjesse> also people work on both kubuntu and ubuntu docs at the same time if they choose to do so
<kmon> my main concern is that pages like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu are messy
<nixternal> my 2 cents on the splitting...i am 50/50 on that...splitting could be good, but i feel it goes agains the true meaning of "ubuntu" or bringing a community/communities together...i dont' know if that is corny..just my 2 cents
<jjesse> kmon: i totally agree on that fact
<jjesse> maybe there should be a greator focus on kubuntu wiki stuff from a team
<kmon> maybe
<kmon> dunno
<nixternal> jjesse & kmon: the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu could be placed in CategoryCleanup also, as this will aide in the escallation of getting the job done
<jjesse> but i think the ubuntu-doc team shares a lot amongst both kubuntu and ubuntu people including help.ubuntu.com, doc.ubuntu.com and also the repo
<jjesse> along with building
<jjesse> of the packages
<kmon> I see
<kmon> nixternal: added the category
<kmon> I've also created a discussion page about kubuntu's future ideas
<jjesse> i noticed that :)
<nixternal> good...that will put it into a queue like for the wiki team...also kmon, any specifications or changes you would like to see, you can let us know and i would be more then happy to help in anyway i can...
<nixternal> he did that rather quick ;)
<kmon> and I would like Riddell to drop some thoughts about kubuntu's vision of the desktop
<kmon> :)
<nixternal> that would be nice...i am waiting to see that too ;)
<kmon> people are talking about using firefox and so on
* nixternal uses firefox
<jjesse> i'm looking forward to him dropping thoughts on KubuntuDocs/Edgy as well :)
<nixternal> don't throw rocks at me please
<kmon> and I don't think that is the way to go, I see kubuntu as the "KDE Desktop", i.e. the vision of the desktop metaphor by the KDE community (and you can quote me on that)
<kmon> hehe
<kmon> nixternal: I won't
<nixternal> you are correct...stick with konqueror and offer firefox as an added bonus or something....keep it the way it is...
<nixternal> thx kmon
<kwwii> I hate to but in on this conversation....but: every company I have known that uses kde on their desktop still use firefox
<kmon> I think it's valuble to have a specific firefox package which integrates nicely in kde
<kwwii> I love konqi, but that is my experience
<kmon> but as an option
<kmon> kwwii: but kubuntu is a community driven distro
<kmon> isn't it?
<nixternal> it has to be kmon if my 2 cents are worth something ;)
<kwwii> kmon: yes it is
<nixternal> that is why i love it so much
<kmon> if it wasn't that way, then why do a ubiquity-kde and ubiquity-gnome?
<kmon> at least that's my thoughts
<nixternal> the only reason i stay with firefox is because of the extensions
<kmon> the good thing about this is that if you don't like it, you can install whatever you need
<kmon> anyway....
<kmon> that's my 2
<kmon> which many people may not share
<kmon> :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i enjoy sharing them...as long as i don't make someone mad ;)
<kmon> hehe
<kmon> no problem with me
<nixternal> now if you could get the google notepad in Konqi, well then I will switch ;)
<kmon> I love konqueror
<kmon> It has every feature I could need
<nixternal> i like the fact it is by far faster then firefox and cleaner
<kmon> like built-in ad block
<kmon> but I agreee
<nixternal> it has every feature but like 1 or 2 ;)
<kmon> amazon's new "look inside" feature doesn't work correctly
<kmon> and other pages have the same problem
<nixternal> i have noticed some web pages now are leaning away from being firefox friendly
<nixternal> i was looking at some the other day and they didn't look right that visit
<nixternal> when i see that..i usually think the webmaster is a frontpage user ;)
<kmon> hehe
<kmon> could be
<nixternal> like my dad...i keep making fun of him...he is a geek, but can't live w/o his m$ ;(
<kmon> that's a conceptual problem
<nixternal> whichis weird considering he was a unix user in the early 80's
<kmon> people just don't see life after ms
<kmon> in my work people thinks just like that
<nixternal> especially when you get that old too i guess ;)
<kmon> it's a shame
<nixternal> i remember messing around with unix boxes in the early 80's at my mom's work...and then when i first got wind of linux in like 94 i think..i was in the navy..i started messing with it
<kmon> But when you show them off xgl stuff they get amazed
<nixternal> my mom likes the XGL...dad could care less
<nixternal> i was messing with the rss-xgl port for the really slick screensavers...WOW!!! those are the sweetest screensavers i have ever seen
<nixternal> i am going to dedicate some school time here soon also to get back into coding..i coded somewhat a long time ago...as my interests went to networks and hardware..and they still are..i cna't leave them..but i want to code
<kmon> I would like to have more free time to code for kubuntu
<kmon> but my current work is getting on my free time
<DaSkreech> has Expert mode been taken out of the Kubuntu install Cds?
<nixternal> i have nothing but free time ;)
<kmon> jjesse: about the doc team, if we can manage to fix the kubuntu stuff without creating a separate thing, then great, if not, then we should do something. I'm willing to help here, (but i'm afraid my spare time isn't very big)
<jjesse> kmon: i agree, i will try and help as much as i can, and we can address the issue again if thngs aren't moving correctly?
<nixternal> kmon: that is where i can come in, because i have spare time right now to help. i will be glad to help. plus i have applied for the doc team, and i am on the wiki team now.
<kmon> ok jjesse and nixternal
<kmon> please poke me if you need more help on this
<kmon> I'll continue doing what I'm doing now
<nixternal> sounds good...and if you have some ideas, you can cc me at nixternal@gmail.com also
<jjesse> cool, will poke you if you need help
<kmon> i.e. looking at pages I don't see polished
<nixternal> if you see something that needs polishing...add it to the CategoryCleanup and it will be documented
<kmon> nixternal: thanks for the tip
<nixternal> i will continue to scour the wiki looking at stuff also
<kmon> I'm quite happy with kubuntu's evolution
<kmon> it's getting bigger
<nixternal> as am i kmon. i really enjoy the community and the fact i can help w/o being a coder is awesome
<DaSkreech> has Expert mode been removed from the CD?
<kmon> the wiki recent changes is a nice prove of it
<nixternal> that and if i want to, i could poke the KDE/Ubuntu man himsel... poke poke Mr. Riddell ;)
<kmon> DaSkreech: this place is about kubuntu development, please ask for support in #kubuntu
<kmon> and I'm sorry for not being able to answer anything else
<kmon> but I don't know
<nixternal> you know about http://help.ubuntu.com also kmon?
<DaSkreech> Well :-) No one there knows So I was just checking I figured teh developers would knwo
<DaSkreech>  I'm asking in #ubuntu as well 
<nixternal> that is going to be the new location for Documentation as it seems
<DaSkreech> no one there seems to know either
* kmon leaves temporary
<nixternal> removed from what cd DaSkreech?  live or alternate? i386 or 64
<nixternal> if i remember correctly, i tapped f6 twice and a little pop up came up asking if i wanted to do expert
<DaSkreech> alternate i386 
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Thanks
<nixternal> ya..i just did that the other day..alternate i386...tap the f6 twice...whatever the last function key is on the right
<nixternal> and a little gray box with standard / expert popped up
<DaSkreech> Thank you
<nixternal> np
<DaSkreech> on the topic of Kubuntu Development who is in charge of the System Settings?
<Riddell> Sime did various system settings fixes for dapper
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> I still haven't launchpad my bugs for it :(
<nixternal> does system settings have a place on launchpad for bugs? i think i was looking earlier and it said it wasn't available
<DaSkreech> Well .. I haven't looked :"( so I don't know yet
<DaSkreech> Should it?
<DaSkreech> It's nearly an extension of KControl isn't it?
<nixternal> ok..when i goto report a bug for "KDE system settings" is states "KDE system settings does not use Malone as its bug tracker."
<nixternal> have to use the official bug tracker
<nixternal> you are correct DaSkreech...and it connects them in the launchpad..but Malone doesn't track it's bugs
<DaSkreech> alright
<nixternal> im guessing by official they mean http://bugs.kde.org
<nixternal> i have a small annoyance with Print Setup that seems like a bug...i haven't found it yet on bugs.kde though
<DaSkreech> Whats the Annoyance?
<nixternal> when i add a smb printer..and scan the network..i have to scan the network as anonymous, go back one step, then select guest, then go back and select the printer
<nixternal> it is with every install too...and the system my printer is on is win2k wide open pretty much since it is NAT
<nixternal> the printer installs and works fine...just the extra step during install..i only do it once...that is why i think it is an annoyance
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-08
* kmon leaves
<kmon> good night everyone
<bddebian> Hello
<doelman> hi
<bddebian> Hello doelman
<doelman> Hello bddebian
<doelman> how are u bddebian?
<bddebian> OK, thanks yourself?
<doelman> i'm ok too, thanx
<doelman> i like this splash screen http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=26888
<bddebian> That's wild
<doelman> it's very cool
<doelman> animated etc
<doelman> it's in kubuntu dapper
<doelman> default
<doelman> not set as default splash but its in
<doelman> brb
<imbrandon> yea its used in backtrack distro too with a walpaper that go's with it
<imbrandon> by default
<doelman> backtrack?
<doelman> there's also a kdm theme like that
<doelman> g2sleep
<doelman> bye all
<Riddell> tvo: I've added a spell checking module to katapult, but there's a crash after running the configure dialogue, if you have any ideas what's causing that it would be great
<Riddell> (in KDE SVN)
<kwwii> Riddell: why does katapult not show all of the installed programs? is it using the menu .desktop files?
<kwwii> anyway...kinda late for me...going back to sleep now
<Riddell> kwwii: yes, it uses the XDG menu
<Riddell> so it's translated too
<nixternal> we need to come up with that Kubuntu doc/wiki team quick...im install Ubuntu Breezy and Hoary on a lappy to rewrite some how-to's...im afraid of gnome ;)
<robotgeek> nixternal: isnt it a bit late for Hoary :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> you seen what he wants robotgeek...gotta do orinoco for hoary ;)
<robotgeek> lol
<freeflying|away> robotgeek: hi
<robotgeek> hey freeflying|away , how goes it?
<freeflying|away> robotgeek: so so, do we have a FAQ for end users?
<robotgeek> freeflying|away: a FAQ? nope
<freeflying|away> robotgeek: we prepare a infobot in irc channel for answer questions
<robotgeek> freeflying|away: ah, nice. we don't have a faq, but we can cut copy paste some from desktop guide
<freeflying|away> robotgeek: ya, I forget we have a great desktopguide,  :)
<robotgeek> freeflying|away: now also in chinese :)
<freeflying|away> robotgeek: true, heh
<nixternal> Hobbsee: good morning, afternoon, and evening
<robotgeek> howdy Hobbsee , long time
<nixternal> OMG the Ubuntu Hoary install splash is foooooogly
<nixternal> how times have changed
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal and robotgeek 
* Hobbsee just woke up :P
<Hobbsee> i definetly should not have come to the meeting yesterdya!
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> no!  please tell me i dont have to go into uni...please tell me i dont have to hand this prac in...
<nixternal> should i file a hoary bug..it locks my laptop up at "Loading /install/vmlinuz..
<nixternal> lol
<robotgeek> lol
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon '
<Hobbsee> darn  i do have to go into uni today - back in a few hours...
<Hobbsee> wish i'd submitted the prac yesterday when i was there!
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> see ya l8tr Hobbsee
<nixternal> ewww..i gotta brown screen on my lappy ;)
<imbrandon> yuriy: connetion probs ;)
<nixternal> anyone direct me to the kismet.deb file so i can dl it for hoary?  it isn't in the repos for hoary...or could you link me to the repo to add...pretty please
<imbrandon> packages.ubuntu.com 
<nixternal> im using ubuntu hoary right now on my laptop
<nixternal> diry color scheme ;)
<nixternal> thx imbrandon on that..found the location
<yuriy> imbrandon: yeah, sorry 'bout all those messages^
<imbrandon> yuriy: np i was just rasin ya a bit
<kkathman> I'd lke to verify a problem that I seem to be having, and maybe one of you might could steer me in the proper direction...I believe there is a bug on the KDE panel logic.
<kkathman> This particular issue does not exist in KDE on other distributions, so I think it might be a kubuntu glitch
<kkathman> well ok
<kkathman> lol
<Hobbsee> hey all
<freeflying|away> hey Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :)
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: when will next meeting be?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: 26th
<Hobbsee> 2100UTC, i assume
* Hobbsee contemplates makign this the new meeting time
<Hobbsee> or something around here
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<nixternal> Hobbsee: good whatever time of the day it is ;)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: not at my 7am, if i'm to vote on anything complex.  otherwise the current time is a great time :P
* Hobbsee has the small problem of her brain not functioning at that time.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i have a small problem with it ever functioning ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> i have been messing with 3 versions of Ubuntu...so much Ubuntu my eyes have turned brown...i need the blue bad ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> which 3?
<nixternal> hoary, breezy, and dapper
<nixternal> sneezy, grumpy, and doc
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hoary ubuntu is scary.
<Hobbsee> the next question is "why?"
<nixternal> orinoco wifi howto's and you name it
<Hobbsee> ah i see...
<nixternal> after i did that though...we come to the conclusion that we weren't gonna do hoary
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> hoary isnt supported for that much longer...
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> so now im working on installing breezy
<Hobbsee> till october sometime
<nixternal> 6 months longer i think
<nixternal> ya
<Hobbsee> 5
<Hobbsee> i think
<nixternal> close ;)
<nixternal> 4
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> october
<Hobbsee> 7?
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> it is june right?
<nixternal> i haven't crawled out of my puter dungeon in a long tim e
<Hobbsee> yes, because dapper is released.
<Hobbsee> therefore, it has to be past june
<nixternal> true
<Hobbsee> and seeing as there's not much, if anything, in edgy yet, it cant be july.
<nixternal> edgy is still a small shimmer of light up ahead
<Hobbsee> gah!  darn it!  i *didnt* have to go into uni today to hand this prac in!
* Hobbsee mutters and grumbles.
<nixternal> you should have seen chavo in #kubuntu tonight...simply amazing...he pretty much ran the channel and gave a straight up kubuntu-xgl tutorial step by step with everyone following along
<nixternal> hahah Hobbsee...thats how it always works
<nixternal> when you don't have to go in you do
<Hobbsee> nixternal: wow - did he stick it on the wiki?
<nixternal> you know what...he needs to get poked to do that
<Hobbsee> grr...why does kdesktop like crashing?  must be that kopete bug...
<Hobbsee> chavo: ping
<nixternal> i am waiting to hear from imbrandon on the success of that one
<nixternal> how does it crash?
<nixternal> my stuff doesn't crash
<nixternal> i love it...i have invincble machines i guess
<Hobbsee> you cant right click, and delete/copy/paste/whatever on the desktop
<nixternal> really
<nixternal> i don't have anything on my desktop..so i wouldn't know
<Hobbsee> yeah - apparently it's from kopete
<nixternal> let me create something and see if i can delete it
<nixternal> and i have kopete running
<nixternal> i just did and had no problem
<Hobbsee> it only seems to happen sometimes...i dont know
<nixternal> i don't think you can use me for bug testing...cuz it seems i never get them
<nixternal> my computers take penecillin...im sure thats not even close to being correctly spelled
<Hobbsee> that's what usually happens here
<nixternal`zzz> well..it is that time
<nixternal`zzz> my forehead hits the keyboard one more time im goin' to the hospital
<nixternal`zzz> Hobbsee it has been fun, have a great day...im off to bed
<nixternal`zzz> g'nite
<Hobbsee> night
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> chavo: ping?
<chavo> Hobbsee, hi
<Hobbsee> chavo: i hear you did a good howto on kubuntu and xgl earlier?
<chavo> well for nvidia sure
<Hobbsee> chavo: is it on the wiki?
<chavo> there's a lot of them out there
<chavo> I'm not sure about the wiki, but there are a few at ubuntuforums
<Hobbsee> chavo: if you feel like it, it'd be really cool if you could collate what's there, and stick it on the wiki - and add bits from whatever you had earlier today, which i heard was very good :)
<Hobbsee> chavo: there seems to be a lot of questions about xgl, but few answers for kubuntu
<Hobbsee> feel like changing it?
<chavo> that's a good idea, a lot of the info out there is out of date also
<chavo> sure I'll do it
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> chavo: know how to add stuff to the bot?  a !kxgl factoid would be good, and/or modifying the !xgl factoid to include the kubuntu stuff as well :)
<chavo> yeah I was just thinkng of that myself
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell 
* Hobbsee hands Riddell a cup of coffee
* mornfall blinks
<mornfall> Hobbsee: where do you see Riddell?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: #ubuntu-meeting
<mornfall> aha :-)
<Riddell> thanks Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: seems that it's becomming a habit for people to wake late, after the kubuntu meeting.  I woke up at 1pm today :P
<Riddell> well I woke up at my normal time, I just never got the e-mail about the meeting
<Hobbsee> heh
<Riddell> \sh: we can't let red hat beat us on pyqt4 inclusion :) https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=190189
<Ubugtu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 190189 in Package Review "Review Request: PyQt4: Python bindings for Qt4" [Normal,New: ]  
<Hobbsee> Riddell: go Riddell go!  put it in :P
<Riddell> it needs to be packaged first :)
<Riddell> I suppose I could just run that RPM through alien :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> Riddell: ah-hahaha
<mornfall> Riddell: when is ubuntu going to ship selinux by default?
<Riddell> mornfall: good question, ubuntu-hardened I believe has had a troubled history
<Riddell> mornfall: but see http://lwn.net/Articles/186519/
<mornfall> it's somewhat sad that fedora is shipping most of this already
<seaLne> Riddell: did you see http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2385 was just a simple upgrade and works fine
<Riddell> seaLne: I was hoping to wait for edgy to open before worrying about packages but I guess the ETA of 2 hours never happened
<Riddell> I'll look at it now
<mornfall> how's edgy status btw?
<seaLne> well edgy exists in the archive sort of
<Hobbsee> hehe.  sort of.
<seaLne> you can change your sources and they work fine
* mornfall notes that if stuff mark said he wants in edgy at linuxtag was serious, he better makes the cycle like 16 or 28 months :-)
* Riddell spots https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edgy-changes/2006-June/thread.html
<Riddell> guess nobody has been subscribed to edgy-chages unlike last times
<seaLne> sebas: you don't by any chance have a docking station with your t60 do you? it dosen't seem easy to get working
<sebas> seaLne: Yes, I don't.
<seaLne> :P
<seaLne> thanks anyway
<sebas> You're welcome :)
<seaLne> if it was my laptop i'd be upset about the fact that i hadn't got it even after a month of it arriving, luckily its not :)
<sebas> It took a month for me as well, I think the keyboard needed to be backordered.
<sebas> I knew that in advance though.
<Riddell> seaLne: did you check the debian k3b package to see if they have anything newer than 0.12.14-0?
<Riddell> yes, looks like they have .15-2
<Riddell> it's worth grabbing that and merging their changes since we last synced, including changelogs
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah i looked at it but they hadn't changed anything that i could see and it would have been confusing i thought to called it -1ubuntu1 if it didn't inherit?
<Riddell> seaLne: no that's useful, it means we know when they last sync was
<Riddell> even if the sync is nothing by merging the changelog
<seaLne> i'm confused about how debian is patching it as there are no patches but when you apply the diff things get changed?
<Riddell> oh yuck, they're patching it directly in the .diff.gz
<Riddell> which has ben highly discouraged for years
<seaLne> yeah i'd never seen it before
<mornfall> define "highly discouraged"
<seaLne> lots of sweary words to describe it?
<Riddell> mornfall: no sane person has done it this millenium
<seaLne> trying to compare diffs between different versions was impossible for me
<Riddell> seaLne: however the changes are probably all good even if the patch mechanism isn't, you probably need to extract the changes from the debian .diff.gz into patches in debian/patches
<seaLne> ok i'll have another look at it then
<Riddell> thanks
<mornfall> maybe the debian maintainer uses a RCS?
<mornfall> there seems to be a pkg-k3b project on alioth
<mornfall> but alioth seems to be uncooperative
<Riddell> "* Fix Ubuntu patch to k3bsetup2.desktop (closes: #353826)"  seaLne: try and find the change he made there too
<Riddell> mornfall: that still means your different patches are put together into the .diff.gz so you can't find which changes are part of the same issue
<seaLne> k
<mornfall> Riddell, seaLne, you may want to check out http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-k3b
<seaLne> yeah looking on alioth now, i didn't think to look there
* mornfall frowns
<mornfall> ubuntu is not quite doing nearly as much as they seem to imply to cooperate with debian
<mornfall> ubuntu complaining about debian (who promised exactly nothing) being uncooperative really makes me sick
<Riddell> mornfall: are we complaining?
<mornfall> sounds like it, yes
<Riddell> that's not what I mean, I think that patching directly in the .diff.gz is silly but it's entirely ubuntu's problem how we merge
<Riddell> and this is seaLne's first merge, he's still learning how to do it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if kdesktop's crashing, how would we figure out what exactly is happening as it crashes?  how do we run it thru konsole, for example...
<mornfall> well, probably... i may be overreacting a bit
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you can run kdesktop through a command line same as anything else
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and then it freezes, as usual, but doesnt output anything on the command line...
<mornfall> but since i met mark and mdz at debconf, well... i am less and less convinced that i want to have anything with ubuntu in the future
<Hobbsee> well, the background stays there, but the icons go, and you cant right/left click on it.
<mornfall> it may get better after paris
<mornfall> that's what i hope for
<mornfall> i am just a bit dissatisfied that's all
<mornfall> In Flames -- The Quiet Place
<Riddell> Hobbsee: run it through gdb
* Hobbsee wonders how, and checks mand gdb
<Riddell> maybe we need a debian relations BoF at Paris
<Riddell> Hobbsee: gdb kdesktop
<Riddell> run
<Riddell> wait until breaks
<Riddell> bt
<Hobbsee> oh...i see...
* Hobbsee curses the stupid program.
<Hobbsee> it wont crash when i want it to, but does almost the rest of the time!
<mornfall> Hobbsee: try to pretend for a while it's not running in gdb
<Hobbsee> mornfall: hmmm...
<OdyX_> Riddell: I have an issue with kubuntu-desktop. vrms reports that ttf-gentium is installed and non-free (Open Font License). ttf-gentium is required by kubuntu-desktop. So Kubuntu is not "FSF-free"....
<klugez> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIL_Open_Font_License claims it's "FSF-free"
<mornfall> OdyX_: vrms is not fool-proof
<OdyX_> "fool-proof" ?
<OdyX_> klugez: OK...
<klugez> OdyX_: although, as it's only such a stub, it might well be wrong
* Hobbsee curses stupid, non-crashing programs.
<Riddell> OdyX_: http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/index_html
<Riddell> " it is harmless"
* OdyX_ hides now.
<klugez> http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/index_html#Fonts - "The Open Font License is a Free copyleft license for fonts."
<Riddell> although they don't recommend it
<OdyX_> OK
<mornfall> it's even in debian
<mornfall> debian main that is
<Riddell> OdyX: and we do ship evil nvidia stuff on the CD too :(
<OdyX> Riddell: have you heard about kororaa GPL problems thereabout ?
<mornfall> Riddell: wth?
<Riddell> yes
<mornfall> you ship nvidia?
<OdyX> and you don't think it's an issue ?
<mornfall> are you insane?
<Riddell> OdyX: anything non-free is an issue
<OdyX> Riddell: therefor...
<OdyX> Riddell: nvidia is worse than non-free...
<OdyX> Riddell: nvidia is binary driver running as root: EVIL          !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<freeflying|away> Riddell: can we show some components of kontact in k-menu, such as kmail
<Hobbsee> anyone else noticed that we have a sort by recently changed, in LP now?
<seaLne> cool
<Riddell> freeflying|away: why?
<freeflying|away> Riddell: dosen't everyone need kontact, maybe he/she just need kmail
<Riddell> we need the kmail .desktop file to show only if kontact doesn't exist
<freeflying|away> Riddell: and kontact will cost extra resources and time for starting than one 
<Riddell> I think I'll make a spec kubuntu-intelligent-menu-items
<freeflying|away> Riddell: but kontact is installed defaultly
<Riddell> yes, so if you remove it you have a problem, but if kontact is there I don't see any need for having kmail in the menus, that's just redundant
<seaLne> there is the problem of looking in internet menu and not seeing anything that is described as a mua
<freeflying|away> Riddell: do we have kontact entry in menu? 
<seaLne> kontact is in office on my machines
<Riddell> freeflying|away: yes, under Office,  (Personal Information Manager)
<Riddell> "Personal Information Manager" doesn't mean a lot to me
<freeflying|away> Riddell: so, we may provide kmail under internet
<seaLne> which personally is somewhere i'd never have looked for it
<Riddell> we should change it to "E-mail, calendar, contacts"
<seaLne> YES! :)
<Riddell> freeflying|away: it would be redundant
<Riddell> what does Evolution describe itself as I wonder, and which category
<freeflying|away> But many gus just wanna run kmail, but not the whole kontact
<freeflying|away> Riddell: and continue put kontact under  Office
* Hobbsee wonders if kontact/kmail actually works well now.
<Hobbsee> does it support multiple email accounts, allowing you to send from any of them?
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: kamil works fine 
<seaLne> yep
<Hobbsee> really?  cool!
<seaLne> i have 3 imap accounts and identities
<Hobbsee> does it supporg gpg as well?
<seaLne> sort of
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: sure
<Hobbsee> seaLne: yeah, but you can *send* from any of them?  not just them having separate identities?
<Hobbsee> that was the trouble i found last time...
<seaLne> my work machine behaves perfecty, my home machine won't display some signed emails
<seaLne> Hobbsee: yeah, i changed the compose dialog to have a menu you pick from, it also if you happen to be in a mail box uses that account by default
<seaLne> s/changed/enabled/
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: it also can send out using different accounts
<Hobbsee> nice :)
* Hobbsee might have to explore it again - it's probably nicer than thunderbird...
<seaLne> my main gripe about kmail is that it dosen't allow you to tie smtp servers to accounts and i have to remember to select the right one
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: sure it be, kmail is the most pefect one
<Hobbsee> seaLne: ah, okay
<mornfall> seaLne: why you need to do that?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: if i want to have two mail accounts, shown separately, do i have two identities, or two mails attached to the one identity?
<seaLne> mornfall: personal email through personal server, work email thorugh work server
<mornfall> hmm, i send work mail through personal server :] 
<mornfall> methinks
<\sh> seaLne: you can do that
<seaLne> \sh: which?
<\sh> seaLne: identities , choose your ident, advanced tab, special transport
<seaLne> \sh: coool now if only gpg worked at home :)
<\sh> seaLne: apt-get install gpg-agent pinentry-qt
<\sh> sudo vi /etc/X11/Xsession.options and add gpg-agent 
<seaLne> \sh: last time i looked at it i had the same packages at home as at work
<\sh> restart X ... and even gpg mime mails are working
<seaLne> i don't have that on my work machine and its fine
<\sh> Hobbsee: for two email accounts, you need two imap connections or two pop3 connections (retrieval) configured, then at least two identities, if you have two different email addresses
<\sh> seaLne: not if the mails are gpg/mime compliant
<Hobbsee> \sh: yep, right
<Hobbsee> wonder what the p/w and login details to my email are.
<seaLne> \sh: for instance at home i can't read *-changes
<\sh> seaLne: why not?
<seaLne> all i get when i view the message is a wee padlock image and the mail subject in the body
<Hobbsee> i obviously havent configured my email in a while.  what's the smtp server of gmail again?
<\sh> seaLne: hmmm..wrong gpg config in kmail or gnupg.conf at all
<jsgotangco> good evening
<seaLne> \sh: not sure i'll ave a look at those things when i get home tonight
<Hobbsee> hey jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hey
<jsgotangco> i just wonder
<jsgotangco> has anyone experience getting segfault on apt-get in kubuntu? its a fresh install
<jsgotangco> dapper
<Riddell> jsgotangco: not seen that
<jsgotangco> hmm my box is cursed then
<jsgotangco> i will check further
<Riddell> ask mvo
<jsgotangco> yeah but it works fine with edubuntu
<seaLne> they have the same apt-get
<jsgotangco> yep even stranger, doing a backtrace atm
<mornfall> --> home
<Hobbsee> mmm...kmail has gotten nicer!
<goldenear> kmail seems to not like acpi/suspend
<goldenear> I always have to restart kmail after "sudo pmi action suspend"
<goldenear> kmail doesn't work after wake up
<goldenear> it can't connect to my imap servers anymore
<goldenear> so I have to restart it
<goldenear> I don't know if it's a bug or only a config problem...
<goldenear> But I really hope acpi will by ok in kubuntu edgy
<\sh> goldenear: ethernet problems or wlan problems
<goldenear> I don't use wlan
<goldenear> ethernet maybe ...
<goldenear> but other apps works fine (konversation)
<goldenear> also, the eth0 if seems to be correctly put down before suspend and put up after wakup
<goldenear> so I'm not sure it is the probleme
<Hobbsee> goldenear or someone, can you do me a favour?
<goldenear> sure
<Hobbsee> send me an email at hobbsee@kubuntu.org 
<goldenear> Hobbsee: done
<Hobbsee> goldenear: thanks
* Hobbsee hopes kmail will actually notify her!
<goldenear> yw
<Hobbsee> yay!  thankyou :D
<goldenear> :)
<Hobbsee> ooh, first kmail crash!
<Hobbsee> http://pastebin.com/767320  i wonder why...
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: you are so lucky, I haven't gotten any crashes of kmail for a while  :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: i havent used it, except for in the last half an hour or so, for months.
<imbrandon> heya freeflying / Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon 
<seaLne> @time south africa
<seaLne> hmm ok not that then
<freeflying-g4> imbrandon:  hey
<Hobbsee> seaLne: that should work
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: June 08 2006, 23:58:50
<Hobbsee> seaLne: specify a citi?
<imbrandon> @now
<Hobbsee> y
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 08 2006, 13:59:01
<seaLne> @time Africa/Johannesburg
<Ubugtu> Current time in Africa/Johannesburg: June 08 2006, 15:59:33
<imbrandon> seaLne: or timezone 
<seaLne> https://bugbot.ubuntulinux.nl/timezones.html
<freeflying-g4> @time shanghai
<Ubugtu> Current time in Asia/Shanghai: June 08 2006, 22:03:07
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:/usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts$ sudo sed -i s/dapper/edgy/g /var/chroot/edgy/etc/apt/sources.list
<imbrandon> whoops
<Hobbsee> yay!  it be working!
* goldenear still doesn't understand why kpowersave hangs the computer after suspend...
<imbrandon> whats working Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i tried kmail again...seeing as it will let you send from multiple email accounts now - seems to work okay
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<sebas> goldenear: If you have a SMP laptop, check if both CPU's are using the same cpufreq governor.
<goldenear> sebas: I'm using a single CPU desktop computer
<sebas> Ok.
<goldenear> sebas: pmi action suspend works well and the computer wakes up properly
<sebas> I'm using kpowersave on my notebook, stopping / restarting powersaved before / after suspend-to-disk works for me.
<sebas> Though I don't know why I set it up to restart powersaved anymore.
<goldenear> Gnome works well with ACPI, it's a shame that kde doesn't work as well :/
<sebas> Use GNOME then.
<goldenear> lol
<goldenear> I did before
<goldenear> but since I've rediscovered KDE with kde 3.4 I don't want to go back to gnome :)
<sebas> Does it work when you stop powersaved prior to suspending?
<sebas> And are you refering to suspend to disk or to RAM?
<goldenear> both do the same
<goldenear> suspend to disk/ram works
* Hobbsee was actually thinking of trying gnome for edgy
<imbrandon> noooooooooooooooooooo
<imbrandon> lol
<sebas> goldenear: !more info
<imbrandon> actualy i setup my old amd 1800+ for gnome / edgy , but i'm keeping my main dev box kde / edgy and my main box dapper ;)
<goldenear> but when the computer wakes up the screen stay blank and the keybord is blocked
<sebas> Is blank backlight on or off?
<goldenear> nop (I have a crt) lol
<sebas> black or dpms off then? 
<goldenear> but the screen stay suspended (DPMS/orange led)
<tvo> Riddell: cool :)  maybe a crash bug in the reconfigure function of the catalog? Did you make a backtrace?
<sebas> And if you don't user powersaved or kpowersave (which actually??) it works?
<sebas> goldenear: Please, do not urge me to ask every single bit, this hardly works for me debugging your issue :/
<tvo> Riddell: I'll find and checkout the katapult KDE SVN later today
<seaLne> sebas: did you manage to get fn+F7 to change video display?
<Riddell> tvo: it's caused by the triggerWord string, grep for FIXME
<Riddell> but I don't know why that's a problem
<goldenear> sebas: also I've tried to force vga activation after suspend in the bios ACPI parameters... with that option, screen wake up with the computer, but stay blank
<sebas> seaLne: Nope, but the ATi driver doesn't support it atm.
<goldenear> <sebas> And if you don't user powersaved or kpowersave (which actually??) it works? <-- what do you mean ?
<sebas> goldenear: What actually causes the problem?
<goldenear> I don't know :(
<sebas> goldenear: Which parameter works?
<tvo> Riddell: ok, I'll take a look soonish
<sebas> Tried vbetool?
<goldenear> sebas: pmi action suspend works
<seaLne> sebas: the advanced mini dock seems pretty flacky even under windows it seems to randomly work and not work, but under linux i can't switch the display
<sebas> goldenear: Well, this doesn't work for me, can you send an e-mail to kubuntu-devel? Then I may find some time later on to help you out.
<goldenear> sebas: kpowersave suspend doesn't
<sebas> goldenear: And using powersave to suspend *does* work?
<sebas> And I wasn't aware that you were refering to suspending *via* kpowersave, thought you were talking about suspending *with* powersaved running.
<goldenear> <sebas> goldenear: And using powersave to suspend *does* work? <-- never tried it except with kpowersave
<sebas> Basically, you need to make kpowersave use the PMI infrastructure.
<sebas> Well, you just told that you tried it with pmi ... 
<goldenear> indeed ?
<sebas> seaLne: No dock here :)
<goldenear> sebas: do you want I try a "powersave -u" ?
<sebas> Sure, collect a lot of information, write it down and send it to kubuntu-devel.
<sebas> [16:28:42] <goldenear> sebas: pmi action suspend works
<goldenear> yes it works
<goldenear> but pmi isn't powersave isn't it ?
<sebas> That's right.
<sebas> But powersaved *can* use pmi, if told so.
<goldenear> <sebas> Basically, you need to make kpowersave use the PMI infrastructure. <-- how to do it ?
<goldenear> sebas: how can I tell (k)powersave to use pmi ?
<sebas> You need a newer powersaved, I think.
<sebas> http://forge.novell.com/pipermail/powersave-users/2006-February/000022.html
<goldenear> sebas: ok, I will try to compile a new one
<sebas> http://forge.novell.com/pipermail/powersave-users/2006-February/000028.html
<goldenear> sebas: I may have found the problem (from powersave webpages) One exception to this rule is acpid - since only one process can access /proc/acpi/event and at least HAL and powersaved need ACPI events, we use acpid as an "event distributor". To achieve this you should configure acpid to not process any events, otherwise you will get undefined results since powersaved also executes actions based on ACPI events. Just removing ever
<goldenear> named "default" in there should be enough for that.
<\sh> moins sebas
<sebas> \sh: Hi :)
<goldenear> sebas: no ... removing acpi events didn't help... powersave -u still make the computer crash after wake up... I will keep investigating and mail something to kubuntu-deval
<tvo> bah, now I borked my entire katapult install :/
<Tonio_> hey
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> fine robotgeek ?
<robotgeek> yup. how goes it for you?
<Tonio_> very nicely :)
<Tonio_> I'm living my job and paris soon, so everything's okay :)
<toma> hmm? leaving maybe?
<toma> hi all
<jjesse> afternoon all :)
<apachelogger> btw, someone knows the status quo of kopete package?
<Tonio_> leaving yes sorru
<Tonio_> sorry........ rahhhhhhhhh
<Tonio_> I need to get used to that new keyboard
<OdyX> Tonio_: dvorak ?
<OdyX> ;D
<mornfall> poll: who's on dvorak? :-)
<Tonio_> OdyX: no, simple what we call in france "le syndrome des doigts carrs" ;)
<OdyX> ;-)
<OdyX> mornfall: I try to be..
<OdyX> mornfall: but too hard to work...
<mornfall> it is?
* mornfall is on dvorak
<mornfall> ktouch was my friend :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: I tried, but as I'm using several computers all the day it was simply too hard to switch between qwerty, azerty and dvorak, so I stopped :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: ssh -Y lorien.mornfall.net keymap.sh for me ;-)
<Tonio_> the problem is that learning dvorak implies that you are using it only or a long period
<OdyX> mornfall: ktouch is fine...
<OdyX> sure...
<OdyX> and, as I have a laptop..
<OdyX> I can't easily change the layout....
<Tonio_> the problem is with windows machines at work........ I can't put dvorak on them without beeing killed :)
<OdyX> so I have to learn "blind"
<OdyX> but I the have to use it...
<OdyX> blinf
<mornfall> heh
<mornfall> blind = best
<mornfall> i only had actual dvorak layout for few days
<OdyX> mornfall: sure it's the best...
<mornfall> Pantera -- Walk
<OdyX> mornfall: but the dvorak-fr has a lot of [Shift] , [AltGr]  stuff...
<mornfall> OdyX: hmm, i made my own dvorak-cz+sk+de+hu ;-)
<mornfall> well, basically cz+sk
<OdyX> mornfall: because french has a lot of "specialities" (insecable space, ,, ...)
<mornfall> well, i only have lots of accented chars...  etc
<mornfall>  and other "specialties" are through a dead key
<OdyX> like "Compose" mechanism ?
<mornfall> and  or  too
<mornfall> well, hit accent key hit letter key
<mornfall> probably that
<OdyX> no... Compose is different...
<OdyX> Hit Compose, Hit C Hit O
<OdyX> 
<OdyX> :D
<mornfall> oookey
<mornfall> that's sorta "too many keys" :p
<mornfall> at least for accenting
<Riddell> tvo: how did you break your katapult install
<tvo> Riddell: installing the katapult from SVN on top of it, uninstalling that one, then aptitude reinstall katapult. From after the first step it seems to be unable to find display/catalog plugins
<tvo> stupid thing is I remember I had that earlier but I don't remember how I fixed it :/
<toma> buildsyscoca
<toma> maybe
<tvo> yay! thanks :)
<toma> you're welcome
<Tonio_> hum, is there a way to suspend a laptop to ram using the shell ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sudo pmi action suspend
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is "pmi" ? no man for this
<Riddell> power management interface
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks, is there a doc for it ?
<Riddell> less /usr/bin/pmi
<Tonio_> it is a script, okay, thanks :)
<jjesse> Riddell: i heard back from that email, Mario will be helping out w/ Kubuntu Docs for edgy
<Riddell> jjesse: woo!
<jjesse> mmm 545k/sec download on the kubuntu 6.06 iso :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was looking at a good replacement for wlassistant for edgy, as we can't ship knetworkmanager by default, and it seems that kwlan can really do the job
<Tonio_> it supports wpa
<jjesse> why can't we ship knewtorkmanager by default?
<Tonio_> jjesse: because it only handles dhcp
<jjesse> Tonio_: ah thanks, i learned soemthing new today :)
<toma> fixed ips are a bit rare... do we need that functionality>
<toma> ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: does wlassistant not?
<Tonio_> toma: I think yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: no it doesn't.... only dirty wep
<Tonio_> the problem is that kwlan tarball is a bit dirty...
<Tonio_> I will contact upstream
<Tonio_> toma: lots of people are using fixed ips at home to make proper routes (edonkey etc...)
<Tonio_> all routers don't support reserving IPs depending the macaddress
<toma> Tonio_: o ok. noted.
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=37041
<Tonio_> Riddell: the list of functionnalities is really interesting (sudo support, wpa etc....)
<Tonio_> I will contact upstream to get a propper tarball (with copyrights, modern admin folder etc...)
<Riddell> is it packaged?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, since it has that old and stupid issue on moc files
<Riddell> builddir!=sourcedir problems?
<Tonio_> I need to make a dirty patch on Makefile.in to make it work....
<Tonio_> Riddell: kind of yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: but as we have time, I will first report issues to upstream (seems very active on it) and then provide a clean package when edgy is opened
<Tonio_> hum..... I'm just testing it and it has a few usability issues....
<Tonio_> but when mature, could be a good tool :)
<DaSkreech> Would anyone happen to notice that the kubuntu documentaion doesn't ship with dapper?
<jjesse> what???
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Got Firefox?
<jjesse> not on a kubuntu machine rifght now 
<DaSkreech> ok Well it starts up with a Welcome to Kubuntu page
<DaSkreech> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<DaSkreech> None of the links off of it are viable
<jjesse> hmmm i think there is a bug about that if i recall....
<jjesse> i know if you open up konqi the guides are there
<DaSkreech> There are lots of the actual pages on the system
<DaSkreech> Just that "normal" people won't know that
<DaSkreech> So that's a Firefox bug then
<DaSkreech> help:/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/index.html
<jjesse> does that ork?
<jjesse> work?
<DaSkreech> That's the Konqueror link
<DaSkreech> Yep
<DaSkreech> I assume that they aren't in the same foldeer
<DaSkreech> cause the link as seen from firefox is 
<DaSkreech> <span class="sect1">
<DaSkreech>               <a href="wonderful-linux.html">The Wonderful World of Linux</a>
<DaSkreech>             </span>
<DaSkreech> Ahh
<DaSkreech> Whoops :)
<jjesse> figured it out?
<DaSkreech> In anycase the firefox link is a filesystem path where as konqueror is using KDE-Fu to find the file
<DaSkreech> No but I understand the problem now :)
<DaSkreech> I'll try and think out a solution
<DaSkreech> See you later and thanks for listening :)
<jjesse> check on malone first to see if there is a bug, i think there is one already with a solution, but i don't ahve the ability to check right now
<DaSkreech> Alright
<tvo> Riddell: seems this Spelling object is constructed (Spelling ctor calls Spelling::evaluate, which calls SpellCatalog::triggerWordLength [the crash] ) before the triggerWord is read from config file..
<tvo> Riddell: triggerWord is a null string when it's crashing
<jjesse> welcome kmon
<kmon> hi everyone
<kmon> jjesse: hi
<DaSkreech> hi
<tvo> Riddell: ha, got it. Spelling object is member of SpellCatalog, but at the same time refers back to the SpellCatalog
<tvo> Riddell: so the _triggerWord hasn't been read because (or possibly not even be constructed) because at the time it's used, execution is still somewhere in the middle of SpellCatalog ctor...
<tvo> let alone that _triggerWord hasn't been read from file yet...
<DaSkreech> Just as a note there are LOT of questions in #kubuntu about XGL :)
<jjesse> DaSkreech: write a wiki page how-to on it :)
<DaSkreech> Oh I was just mentioning it in here for edgy purposes
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: not xgl but compiz
<Tonio_> lots of people are confused on that point
<jjesse> DaSkreech: i was serious, if there a re a lot of questions theren there needs to be a document on how to do it
<DaSkreech> I know But the 3D influence is already apparent
<Tonio_> compiz can also work with aiglx, not only xgl
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> jjesse: I thought that #ubuntu-xgl was doing that
<tvo> Riddell: to fix, swap _triggerWord and _result in SpellCatalog.h so that ctors are called in correct order
* DaSkreech puts in his vote for Xen btw
<DaSkreech>  Thats what I really want in Edgy
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: don't get me wrong but there are already xen packages (and I use them, working fine), what is missing currently ?
<DaSkreech> The Cool factor of saying And look what gets installed by default :)
<Tonio_> except configuration facilities and frontend, I don't see the point
<Tonio_> ok
<DaSkreech> Though I wouldn't expect a front end in Edgy time frame
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: I won't too :)
<DaSkreech> Right. I haven't looked at Xen since Nov so I don't know where they are
<DaSkreech>  Forexample I'm not sure how it works with Windows through Hardware Virtualisation
<DaSkreech> Though I do have Xen installed over <---- there
<kmon> does xen work on amd64 & powerpc?
<imbrandon> kmon i was just googleing xen about an amd64 ;)
<kmon> imbrandon: let me know then ;)
<imbrandon> looks like not but its compine
<imbrandon> comping
<imbrandon> err comming
<kmon> nice
<Riddell> tvo: you're a genius
<Riddell> tvo: that worked but I really don't see why, do they get constructed just for being in the .h file?
<tvo> no, you have a circular dependency
<tvo> in the constructors
<tvo> SpellCatalog class has Spelling member
<tvo> and Spelling ctor uses SpellCatalog stuff (_twistedWords specifically)
<tvo> and in your crash case it used the _twistedWords before it was constructed
<tvo> remember that ctors are called in order members are defined in class declaration
<tvo> nyways, I'm ingame now :)
* kmon leaves
<kmon> bye
<bddebian> Hello
<DaSkreech> hi
<bddebian> Hello DaSkreech
* DaSkreech waves
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<DaSkreech> Are there delphi tools available in the repos?
<imbrandon> probbly freepascal or something
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<bddebian> Kylix is dead isn't it?
<imbrandon> nah klix is still arround but you have to get it from borland
<imbrandon> cant be in the repos
<imbrandon> infact they just pushed a patch a few days ago
<DaSkreech> What was Kylix again ?
<imbrandon> amarok sooo rocks , all its missing is a pony
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: kylix == delphi for linux
<DaSkreech> Ah right
<imbrandon> kylix and delphi are just the IDE's pascal is the lang ;)
<DaSkreech> really? Hmm ok
<imbrandon> delphi == windows , kylix == linux , ide's for pascal
<bddebian> I thought they had put C in Kylix too?
<imbrandon> yea there is a c/c++ version of kylix and delphi both but its not widely used
<bddebian> Ah
<DaSkreech> So if I'm doing Delphi what should I be looking at?
<DaSkreech> pascal compilers?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: yea
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: if your doing delphi code grab kylix from borland ( its free as in beer but not open source )
<imbrandon> DaSkreech: http://www.borland.com/products/downloads/download_kylix.html
<imbrandon> ^^ you want the open edition
<DaSkreech> Ok :-)
<DaSkreech> and it comes with gpc?
<imbrandon> gpc ?
<imbrandon> think of it as delphi compiled for linux and given a new name, it uses delphi project files, source unaltered etc 
<DaSkreech> right and has a compiler
<imbrandon> yes its the ide / compiler / linker / debuger all in one just like delphi
<imbrandon> they both are from borland and both do the same thing, just the linux product they gave a diffrent name, confuses most people
<imbrandon> isntead of "delphi for linux" or such they just called it kylix
<imbrandon> there are also 100% gpl solutions out there too like freepascal but they wont compile delphi code as is like kylix will
<imbrandon> kylix 3 open edition == delphi 5 , basicly
<DaSkreech> Nice
<DaSkreech> Might need that for a difficult client
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-09
<nixternal> good moin Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal 
<freeflying|away> anyone work on kipi-plugins?
<Hobbsee> i've heard it discussed, i'm not sure
<DaSkreech> Can I add a URL to ubotu's XGL statement
<DaSkreech> http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060602173658632
<DaSkreech> noiesmo wrote that up for XGL and Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: looks nice :)
* DaSkreech wanted permisson first
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> i dont think permission is required for the bot - mind you, the ops get annoyed with people adding rubbish to it
<DaSkreech> right I didn't want this dimissed as rubbish :)
<DaSkreech> He gave his permisson to link to it already btw
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> cool
* Hobbsee thought that chavo was doing something like that too...
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure what happened
<DaSkreech> So how do I add it to Ubotu's info?
* Hobbsee grabs a tinyurl link for that
<DaSkreech> Tad bit long?
* Hobbsee mutters about the bot being painful.
<DaSkreech> Well don't let it sit on you...
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: got it :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> bot? what bot?
<DaSkreech> haha :-)
<mornfall> --> meeting
<Hobbsee> mornfall: the one that eats people
<Riddell> DaSkreech: cool
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Hmm?
<Riddell> that link
<DaSkreech> Oh yes and apparently he hangs around and updates it as people have problems to make it more generic :)
<DaSkreech> very nice guy :)
* DaSkreech should write him a letter
<Riddell> !xgl
<Riddell> hmm, that doesn't work
<freeflying|away> Riddell: how shall we package kipi-plugins, single or split into several
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Maybe when Ubotu gets off of Hobbsee?
<DaSkreech> Great
<Riddell> freeflying|away: we already have kipi-plugins, just update the existing package
<DaSkreech> Now the ipod doesn't work anymore
<Riddell> freeflying|away: probably it's already up to date in debian, allee is good like that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it should...
<freeflying|away> Riddell: the latest release include some which used be in digikamplugin
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no ubotu here, only ubugtu
<Riddell> freeflying|away: get the latest from debian and update that then
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, exactly - which is why yours didnt work
<Hobbsee> oh, right...i thought you tested in #kubuntu as well
<freeflying|away> Riddell: okey
<Riddell> freeflying|away: will need libkipi updated to
<Riddell> too
<Hobbsee> work, back later.
* DaSkreech bounces at Xen :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: What's the link for the last Kubuntu meeting
<DaSkreech> I missed it :-(
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech>  what does the media player inthe Konqueror side bar run on?
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Riddell: When do Wiki pages become out of date?
<DaSkreech> When the distro release is no longer supported?
<nixternal`zzz> g'nite all
<Riddell> DaSkreech: it uses kaboodle
<Riddell> they're out of date when they're no longer needed
<DaSkreech> ok need to figure out how to get it to play mp3s ;-)
<Riddell> arts-mpeg
<Riddell> and adoke-mpeg
<martoss> hi there
<Riddell> hi martoss 
<martoss> i can't login through kdm anymore
<martoss> the problem seems to be, that i sheduled a shutdown
<martoss> via shutdown -h 
<martoss> and my girlfriend shut down via the k-menu
<martoss> now, only root is allowed to log in, although i rebooted
<martoss> no shutdown is running anymore...
<martoss> is this a bug or just my misusage?
<Riddell> i've not heard of the problem, but it's a bug
<Riddell> can you login from the command line?
<martoss> any ideas how to solve it?
<martoss> i already looked through /var 
<martoss> but couldnt find anything
<Riddell> looking at /var/log/kdm.log might help
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I have akode2-mpeg is that alright?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: libarts1-mpeglib libakode2-mpeg
<DaSkreech> Riddell: ok do I have to restart konqueror?
<martoss> hmm, nothing in kdm.log
<Riddell> DaSkreech: arts
<Riddell> oops
<martoss> maybe rebooting again helps...
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian!
<seaLne> $time_of_day_greeting
* Hobbsee throws a koala at bddebian in greeting
* bddebian ducks and says Hi in return :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<seaLne> was there a reason the live dvd isn't setup to be able to use itself for installing packages?
* Hobbsee waves goodnight to everyone here
<toma> weee!
<DaSkreech> haha
<nixternal> wee right back at ya
<nixternal> 10 minutes late...better late then never right ;)
<toma> right ;-)
<DaSkreech> hi mornfall
<DaSkreech> Hows oprofile?
<mornfall> i just got xen with network *and* nat working
<mornfall> you can't have everything at once :p
<DaSkreech> haha :-) What are you running on Xen?
<mornfall> nothing much right now
<mornfall> moving public services to xen dmz
<mornfall> and then, probably installing some fedora and maybe kubuntu instead of a chroot
<mornfall> but that has to wait till i have more disk space
<mornfall> i also enabled selinux (no policy yet)
<mornfall> fun times lie ahead
<\sh> mornfall: my actual company is working on a default policy for selinux for our machines....I told our security guy to write ajmitch to help him 
<\sh> mornfall: ubuntu-server that is ;)
<mornfall> try fedora, it has pretty good selinux setup out of the box :P
<\sh> mornfall: ah thx, I got my bit of rpm yestday and today ;) 
<\sh> suses sles9 rpm implementation is not able to do "Requires: jre1.4 or jre1.5" 
<mornfall> pfff, sles :p
<\sh> mornfall: what should I do....at least 4 people want to change to debian/ubuntu-server..but management said for this time: "No ways..wait after product launch"
<mornfall> i would probably rather switch to rhel than ubuntu-server... but whatever
<mornfall> well, or debian :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-10
<\sh> mornfall: rhel we can't use, we would need an RHN satellite server, which is not working, because redhat wants to have a look every now and then into the datacenter for license counting.
<nixternal> hey you coders ;) i am in the process of siging up to take some more college...programming imphasis is what i am filling out now...there are only 3 at this school..they are Java, VB, and C++...which way would you go?
<nixternal> C++ seems to be all .Net also
<imbrandon> c++ , the others are easy to pickup once you know that
<nixternal> i already am familiar with the VB...
<nixternal> it is free for me..that is why i am taking it and emphasizing the programming aspect
<nixternal> my CS/CIT was pretty much all internetworking...time for programming degree
<nixternal> fo0d...bbiaf
<bddebian> Howdy
<linuxmonkey> i think i may have found a bug, how do I report this, i havent reported a bug yet with LP
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: what's it to do with?
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to slaughter bluefoxicy.
<linuxmonkey> lol
<bddebian> heh
<Hobbsee> bddebian: go ahead and rip into him - i'm a little too angry to do it without violating the CoC
<Hobbsee> hence the part.
<linuxmonkey> Hobbsee: im just getting nixternal to see if its just me or if it happens to him too
<Hobbsee> linuxmonkey: cool
<linuxmonkey> its kind of agrivating me,,,lol
<linuxmonkey> looks like im gonna restart 
<nixternal> Hobbsee: good moin
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal 
<nixternal> ok, i definately gotta stop workin' with the wiki and the moinmoin
<Hobbsee> hehe, why?
<bddebian> OMG that boy has diarrhea of the mouth, sheesh
<nixternal> cuz i am sayin' moin instead of mornin' or morning
<linuxmonkey> lol
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> is my breath that bad bddebian?
<imbrandon> lol
* nixternal blows into his hand and sniffs
<bddebian> nixternal: No, no, bluefoxcity over in #-motu
<nixternal> whew
<nixternal> i was gonna go brush my teeth again ;)
<linuxmonkey> ok Hobbsee it was just my kdesu messing up
<Hobbsee> bddebian: mute him, please :P
<imbrandon> nah someon was being stupid 
* Hobbsee mutters darkly at that someone
<nixternal> i gotta watch this
<linuxmonkey> really got to fix that kdesu...lol its starting to be a pain but oh well i'll live with it for now
* imbrandon stays outa hobbie's path
<nixternal> you get it fixed linuxmonkey?
<imbrandon> Hobbsee,*
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> you're okay, imbrandon - i wont bite your head off...
<nixternal> haha
<imbrandon> dunt konw why my keybord wants to type hobbie everytime 
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> not like i dont typo enough as is
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: tab completion?
<linuxmonkey> yeah i launched adept.  it lagged . killed itself and relauched and the kdesu worked again then went into the network settings and it worked
<nixternal> my problem went away with the having to run stuff twice
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, sometimes, trying to get into the habbit, but then i try to use it in nano or such and end up cursing
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> that guy is like talking to himself isn't he?
<linuxmonkey> it only happens sometimes nixternal, i think ive had it were i had to run it twice ...once in the last week
<bddebian> Yes
<bddebian> That is yes, he is talking to himself
<imbrandon> he's still going .... does he have energiser batteries or somethin
<Hobbsee> rip them out :P
<Hobbsee> well, disable them somehow
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> now when i see him i'm gonna think of a little pink bunny witha drum
<Hobbsee> hey look!  he must have gotten bored with talking to himself...
* Hobbsee wonders what we were doing in -motu before all that.
<Hobbsee> i'm sure we were doing something useful
* bddebian never does anything useful
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> bddebian: yes, you just sit around and get teassed.
<imbrandon_> grr
<Hobbsee> hehe
<vinboy> is the kopete 0.12 out yet?
<kmon> hi
<nixternal> hey kmon
<kmon> hi nixternal
<nixternal> keeping yourself busy lately?
<kmon> in life in general?
<kmon> hehe
<nixternal> an all the above type question
<nixternal> ;)
<kmon> well
<kmon> my new work is taking away many free time
<kmon> :(
<nixternal> i hear you there. thats usually the way it happens. hopefully things there will get situated and you can get back to a normal schedule
<kmon> don't know
<kmon> next week some of my mates are announcing they are going to leave the company
<nixternal> right as you start there, they decide to leave ;)
<kmon> so next week is going to be very strange
<kmon> yep
<kmon> hee
<kmon> people aren't very happy with somethings
<kmon> s/somethings/some things
<kmon> anyway... we'll see how it evolves
<nixternal> better they part ways, then stay there and be unhappy. that can lead to a disruption with the team
<kmon> there's a lot of disruption right now
<nixternal> ya. hopefully it will all work out and be better for you
<nixternal> always disruption, even here at time ;)
<kmon> and the fact that some of these people are leaving will disrupt many proyects
<nixternal> ya, that is the one bad thing. but i have seen it at time make a team come together and form bonds that might not have been created with those other people.
<nixternal> plus there is always the opportunities of new and exciting people coming in that you might just find a great friend in
<kmon> yep
<kmon> you're quite more positive than me :)
<kmon> hehe
<kmon> I've added this news to the ubuntu newsletter http://osdir.com/Article8840.phtml
<kmon> we have a video tour!
<nixternal> sweet
<nixternal> wow. an actual kubuntu video
<nixternal> this i just have to see
<nixternal> especially after hours of wiki and documentation clean up tonight
<kmon> there's an ubuntu xgl video
<kmon> as well
<nixternal> i have ubuntu installed on my laptop because i needed it to reference for documentation and wiki, it is solid, but I can't get used to it, nor do I think I could really enjoy gnome all that much
<nixternal> maybe i have been to solid with KDE and not being open minded enough
<kmon> I did my final career proyect in ubuntu (hoary)
<kmon> been with gnome for about 1 year or less
<kmon> but I've allways been a kde guy
<kmon> so one the proyect was finished
<kmon> I migrated
<kmon> to kubuntu
<kmon> same thing
<kmon> gnome is nice
<kmon> but it's not for me
<nixternal> even back in teh mid 90's when KDE was horrible i still used it..i used kde and blackbox
<nixternal> i just never really liked the feel of gnome, however there is something about the "Human" theme in gnome that I do somewhat like
<kmon> can't wait to see the kde both at paris
<nixternal> and brown has never been my favorite color
<kmon> specially with aseigo
<nixternal> i wish i could be in paris
<kmon> me too
<nixternal> one of these days..maybe my x-wife, my daughter and i could move to europe for once and all
<kmon> I hope kde community really gets in kubuntu development
<nixternal> my x-wife and daughter are both europeans and they want to go back..i was in the navy so they got to experience all the good stuff
<nixternal> maybe they can get me back ;)
<kmon> europe is nice
<nixternal> i love europe
<kmon> time for a vacation?
<kmon> heh
<nixternal> portugal, spain, france, gibraltor (drank beer with monkeys here), germany...and it goes on and on
<nixternal> at gibraltor a monkey took one of my mugs of beer and ran down the rock with it
<kmon> haha
<nixternal> i have old video of me drinking beer with one...oh those were some classic times
<nixternal> that was the ONE good thing about the united states navy i guess..that and the education i guess
* kmon reboots
<danimo> hi
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<kmon> hi
<freeflying|away> kmon: hey
<kmon> hi
<Riddell> danimo: hi
<danimo> Riddell: is there any trace of devel packages for kde 4
<danimo> ?
<Riddell> danimo: not yet, but I'll add it to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEdgyPackageUpdates
<Riddell> would they really be much use at this stage?
<danimo> Riddell: to easy kde 4 development on kubuntu?
<danimo> Riddell: suse does probive development packages, too
<danimo> (via their buildservice)
<danimo> cmake, qt4 with patches, etc
<danimo> provide
<danimo> Riddell: that's one of the things that made me stick to suse during kde2 and kde3 dev times
<Riddell> yeah, we weren't able to update cmake and qt4 for dapper :(
<Riddell> but I'll do that, and we can probably make backports
<Riddell> danimo: how dangerous are the qt-copy qt4 patches?  any reason to not put them in the main qt4 package?
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<danimo> Riddell: I don't think that they are dangerous, at least those signed off by TT
<danimo> hi Hobbsee
<kmon> Riddell: do you know if polypaudio is going to be part of kde4? I know jdub is going to push it into edgy as a replacement to dmix
<Riddell> danimo: how do I know which patches are signed off by TT?
<Riddell> kmon: I've no idea, we'll need to investigate that
<Riddell> hmm, no polypaudio package?
<kmon> Ive added the video tour of kubuntu found on osvids.com to the weekly newsletter
<kmon> nice tour btw
<kmon> Riddell: I think polypaudio is not in dapper
<kmon> but jdub has 0.9.0 packages
<Riddell> thanks, forgot about the newsletter#
<Hobbsee> kmon: did they happen to put in the newsletter that kde was better than gnome?  :P  *ducks*
<Hobbsee> starting a flamewar on the newsletter could be fun!
<kmon> hehe
<kmon> I think that's a common thing everyone knows but is afraid to say ;)
<Hobbsee> true
<kmon> that video tour is quite nice
<kmon> it even includes a ubiquity install
<kmon> Riddell: maybe you could link it in the kubuntu.org page
<kmon> http://osvids.com/
<Riddell> bah, flash
<kmon> there's ogg link
<kmon> below
<kmon> http://osvids.com/files/ogg/kubuntu.ogg
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you dont like flash?
<danimo> Hobbsee: I think we all would a lot more if proper flash support wasn't tied to i386
<Hobbsee> danimo: ah yes, good point.
* Hobbsee keeps forgetting that
<danimo> Hobbsee: if only someone would invent a container format that combined svg's with ogg
<Hobbsee> true
<danimo> Hobbsee: and pushed it to a significant market share, I forgot..
<Hobbsee> yeah, of course
* kmon leaves
<Hobbsee> bye kmon 
<\sh> moins
<Hobbsee> hey \sh 
<\sh> huhu hunger
<\sh> aeh Hobbsee
<\sh> I'm not really awake
* Hobbsee throws a bucket of water onto \sh's head
<danimo> moin \sh
<\sh> Hobbsee: that's not fair ;)
<\sh> moins danimo 
<Hobbsee> \sh: you wanted to be woken up, didnt you?
* danimo should find some breakfast
<\sh> Hobbsee: but not with water...
<Hobbsee> \sh: is ice any better?
<\sh> I wonder where I can find the dhcp lease file on ddwrt
* toma waves
<\sh> hi toma
<Hobbsee> hey toma 
<toma> hi \sh
<toma> hey Hobbsee
<\sh> hmmm...ibm t43, after doing nothing with this laptop, just leave it on, at kdm screen...it blackend the screen, and no keystroke or anything else brought it back (kde 3.5.2)...and I actually don't know why this happened during the night
<toma> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> toma: hi
<toma> Riddell: hi
<toma> Riddell: i just thought of a cool new feature for *kubuntu
<toma> Riddell: maybe it is possible to integrate bzr on everyones home directory
<toma> and commit it every time the user logins 
<toma> or via a notify when the file changes
<Riddell> hmm :)
<toma> this way you can always revert to an older version of a document when you accidentally overwrite a file
<Riddell> yes, certainly interesting but the disk space usage would be crazy
<Riddell> maybe on a certain directory in the home dir
<Riddell> ~/version-controlled/
<toma> yes
<toma> disk space is not very expensive anymore
<pygi> Riddell, that would be nice, we'll do something like that in -server
<toma> so usally not a big problem for  people anymore
<pygi> there will /etc be under bzr control
<Riddell> toma: you don't want to version control someone's music or video files
<toma> this way you could also mark .kde/share/config for a certain version of the app, so a rollback is possible for the user
<pygi> Riddell, we could allow users to put directories/files of choice under bzr control
<toma> Riddell: no, exclude those
<hunger> does bzr handle symlinks properly?
<Riddell> hunger: not tried, I expect so
<toma> and those are easily detectable if not
<hunger> Broken symlink handling is the one reason I do not keep my homedir in a VCS.
<hunger> Same is true for /etc... It is no fun when /etc/rc*.d gets messed up because of that:-(
<hunger> toma: Well, symlinks are a integral part of the configuration, at least in my setup. Simply detecting them is not enough.
<pygi> hunger, I think it should, if not that will be fixed considering -server will use bzr for /etc handling
<toma> hunger: no, i meant we have to find a solution for that, and that should be possible
<hunger> Oh, OK then:-)
<hunger> I never used bzr, but if it can do symlinks, then I have to take a look into it.
<hunger> Hmmm... can I use other VCS tools instead of bzr? I know several others and do not want to learn yet another one:-)
<danimo> Riddell: ok, I got it figured out now
<danimo> Riddell: (got interrupted)
<danimo> Riddell: qt-copy includes patches signed off by trolltech (that is: they said it would be in the next qt version)
<danimo> Riddell: safe but uncofirmed patches live in /patches and need to be applied
<danimo> Riddell: new api and unsafe stuff (e.g. tricky optimization) is in /patches/notsafe and needs to be applied explicitly
<danimo> Riddell: so using qt-copy + patches sounds like a safe-enough bet
<\sh> ugh
<pygi> hunger, learning bzr is not that hard, at least basics ;)
<hunger> pygi: Everybody makes that claim about their favorite tool;-)
<danimo> \sh: ugh?
<\sh> danimo: I just read "new api and unsafe stuff" for qt...that's ugh ;)
<\sh> danimo: btw...we will see each other at froscon :)
<pygi> hunger, hehe :)
<danimo> \sh: cool!
<danimo> \sh: are you running a Kubuntu booth/room?
<danimo> \sh: otherwise you can join the KDE Room
<\sh> danimo: no Kubuntu won't be there...there is actually no time for preparing something, but I will somehow join the kde room..
<\sh> http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/218-FrOSCon-2006.html
<\sh> danimo: I promised to Daniel and Andreas that I will visit the FrOSCon during LT...because I know them still from the LUUSA ;)
<\sh> ok...and now a shower and some shopping
<\sh> cu later...
<danimo> bye
<danimo> \sh: btw: there will be soccer broadcasting available at froscon
<\sh> Riddell: I think you get tomorrow the complete python-sip/pyqt/pykde package train for uploading
<\sh> danimo: hehe...read my blog, the first sentences ;)
<\sh> danimo: then you know, that I don't need soccer ;)
<danimo> \sh: I read it, that's why I said it :)
<\sh> danimo: lol...ok..laters
<toma> someone running rsibreak at the moment?
<theine> Hi, stupid question: Shall I submit a bug report if a fairly popular german news site (www.spiegel.de) doesn't show properly in konqueror?
<danimo> theine: yes, I've seen that, too
<danimo> theine: but only on _some_ pages
<theine> danimo: The Spiegel folks must have changed something recently -- it used to work
<danimo> theine: yes
<danimo> theine: did you upgrade to 3.5.3?
<Riddell> theine: reporting to bugs.kde.org probably best
<theine> danimo: The main page is fine, but the linked articles do not show properly at all for me
<theine> danimo: yes, I'm running 3.5.3
<danimo> not all, though (at least here)
<Riddell> and if you can extract the problem HTML that's much more likely to be listene to
<danimo> theine: so it might also be a regression with 3.5.3
<theine> danimo: right
<danimo> theine: since I have the problem since the upgrade
<theine> danimo: me too
<theine> Maybe someone in here could check with 3.5.2?
<theine> I guess I shouldn't really expect a response to this question as there's nice weather + world cup... ;)
<theine> and weekend of course
<Riddell> theine: what doesn't work?
<Riddell> what does speigel mean anyway?
<Hobbsee> to play
<Hobbsee> no, wait
<Hobbsee> that's speile
<Riddell> front page looks the same in 3.5.3 and 3.5.2 to me
<theine> Riddell: It means mirror
<theine> Riddell: http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball/0,1518,420592,00.html
<Riddell> ah, interesting
<theine> Riddell: You can think of it as the german time/newsweek
<Riddell> blank page in 3.5.3, fine in 3.5.2
<apokryphos> heh
<theine> Riddell: ah, ok, so it works in 3.5.2
<theine> Riddell: Shall I file a bug report somwhere?
<Riddell> the Edinburgh Festival has a Spiegel Tent venue, it has lots of mirrors so that all make sense
<Riddell> theine: bugs.kde.org
<theine> Riddell: ok
<danimo> Riddell: it's not like newspaper makers were terrible creative..
<danimo> Riddell: mirror, times, etc
<danimo> Riddell: it's all the same in most european countries
<danimo> Riddell: there is a "le monde" in france and a "die welt" in germany
<danimo> (although I think they don't even belong to the same publisher)
<Riddell> we don't have a "world" in Scotland, maybe I should start one
<danimo> Riddell: news is big business, go for it :)
<Hobbsee> hehe.  this idea of a "world" seems very suspicious.  i think you'll need to form a committee to discuss it, and then let them get back to you, on whether you have permission to start a world or not.
<danimo> Hobbsee: bah, committees
<Hobbsee> danimo: :P  yeah.  and bosses.  almost as evil as CUPS and printers.
<danimo> Hobbsee: don't get me started on CUPS
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> danimo: which bit of kde do you do again?
<Riddell> however before I run the world I have to go to my friend's wedding, and in this heat I probably need to find my kilt and sombrero
<danimo> Hobbsee: nothing really ,atm
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<danimo> Hobbsee: but genereally it's pim stuff
* Hobbsee tries to picture Riddell in a kilt and sombrero, and fails.
<Hobbsee> how hot's it there, anyway?
<Hobbsee> danimo: ah okay
<danimo> Hobbsee: Kurt Pfeifle came to my place for a cup of coffee and explained the stuff that was going on with ubuntu and cups and I was like *ugh*
<Hobbsee> danimo: hehe
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to never play with CUPS.
<apokryphos> unfortunate to see all the stick Ubuntu is getting with the new cups
<apokryphos> but reading some reviews, it does make me think - what the heck are Ubuntu doing :D 
<apokryphos> eek, a google for dapper printing takes you right to the controversy :o
<jpatrick> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> jpatrick: hi
<jpatrick> Riddell: Is it possible to get some hosting from Canonical?
<Riddell> jpatrick: what for?
<jpatrick> kubuntu-es.org
<Riddell> should be
<Riddell> I think heno's incharge of that
<jpatrick> rouzic: Riddell, Riddell: rouzic, admin of kubuntu-es.org
<rouzic> hi
<rouzic> :)
<Riddell> hola rouzic, pleased to meet you
<Riddell> I'm feeling very spanish today with my Malagan sombrero
<rouzic> Likewise
<rouzic> I am Spanish and my English is not very good
<Riddell> si
<Hobbsee> Riddell: got a picture of it?
<rouzic> hablas espaol?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: haha
* Hobbsee has a sudden idea for the next model for kubuntu...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, but probably will do after the wedding, I'm outside leeching wifi now
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good
<jpatrick> Riddell: appartently the hosting contract is almost finised and there is no more money for another host
<Hobbsee> wait, you're leeching wifi at a *wedding*????
* Hobbsee wonders just how attached Riddell is to his computer
<rouzic> Ridell: Kubuntu-es.org this in a free hosting and soon our contract is ended by the hosting
<Riddell> Hobbsee: there's still another twenty minutes until the meeting starts, even the groom isn't here yet
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah okay
<Riddell> Hobbsee: obviously I'll have to close amarok when the meeting does start, that would be quite impolite
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee hasnt been to a wedding in a while :(
<linuxmonkey> no it the entertainment
<Riddell> rouzic, jpatrick: talk to Henrik Nilsen Omma <henrik@ubuntu.com>, tell him I sent you
<Hobbsee> the last one was...a japanese wedding actually...that was interesting
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I don't remember the last one I went to
<Hobbsee> hehe
<rouzic> Riddell: thanks
<rouzic> Riddell: a pleasure to speak with you
* Hobbsee still doesnt understand the idea behind having three weddings, marrying the same two people together each time.
<Riddell> rouzic: come to the next kubuntu meeting, you should apply for membership
<jpatrick> Riddell: we tried that last time, he can't stay up that late
<rouzic> I will try to be in the next kubuntu meeting
<jpatrick> rouzic: OdyX habla espanol
<rouzic> okis
<OdyX> rouzic: si...
<OdyX> jpatrick: tu igual, no ?
<OdyX> no?
<rouzic> si, jpatrick tambien
<OdyX> muy bin..
<OdyX> estais los dos en espaa ?
<jpatrick> Si
<rouzic> si, yo en barcelona, tu?
<OdyX> Madrid, pero voy a Barcelona por 3 dias, tomo el bus maana por la noche
<rouzic> :) que bien
<rouzic> y eres user de kubuntu?
<OdyX> claro
<OdyX> ...
<OdyX> :D
<rouzic> jejeje
<rouzic> que te parece si quedamos?
<rouzic> supongo que en la estacion que llegaras sera en la del Arco del triunfo en bcn
<OdyX> no s...
<OdyX> el problema, es que vengo con 4 amigas non-geek...
<OdyX> :D
<OdyX> y bueno...
<rouzic> ahhhh, ok, no hay problema :)
<OdyX> podriamos!
<OdyX> .D
<rouzic> era solo por tener interes a conocer a un kubuntero
<rouzic> no veas, estudio en un instituto con 500 windowseros........... XDDDDDDDDD
<OdyX> si...eso es...
<rouzic> es imposible estudiar ahi
<OdyX> jo igual...
<OdyX> igual...
<rouzic> tu edad?
<OdyX> estoy aqui desde septiembre... y no he trabajado NADA
<OdyX> 20
<rouzic> yo 15 :)
<rouzic> bueno..... podriamos, no?
<OdyX> quizas....
<OdyX> no s si vamos a tener tiempo...
<rouzic> yo siempre tengo
<rouzic> a cualquier hora ;)
<bddebian> Hello
<Hobbsee> greetings bddebian 
<bddebian> Hello again Hobbsee :-)
<Hobbsee> hobbsee?  who would you be referring to?
* Hobbsee has forgotten who she is.
<bddebian> heh
* jpatrick thinks Hobbsee should listening to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amnesiac
<Hobbsee> weird jpatrick...
<jpatrick> hey, it's a cool album
<toma> identity crisis Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> toma: i think so.
<OdyX> * Hobbsee has forgotten who she is. <- You are Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hmmm...okay then?
<Hobbsee> but does hobbsee exist?
<OdyX> Well.. what does "exist" mean ?
<Hobbsee> good piont
<OdyX> if "exist" means "have importance for others", you exist...
<toma> Hobbsee: if you can think you exist
<jpatrick> You think, therefore you are
<OdyX> for  "material existance",  just hit your head against the wall.. You will see...
<Hobbsee> hmmm...okay then
<OdyX> If you think you are, you'll be.
<toma> jpatrick: we read the same book ;-)
<jpatrick> toma: ;)
<OdyX> But you can as well think you are not, and you won't be. Only matter of motivation.
* toma has two bottles of water and a deep freezer and wonders if he could skip going to the supermarket and survive the weekend
<OdyX> and... indeed, pain is what remembers you that you actually are, or at least, gives to your brain a conscience of your body.
<Hobbsee> based on OdyX's definition, i'm surprised i do still exist.  thought i'd stopped existing years ago!
* toma smells a depression
<OdyX> Hobbsee: welll.. it's totally subjective... It depends on your own definition of "existance", on the importance you give to your existance (as concept, not as fact)
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Well you could be an fat, stupid, old man like me, so cheer up :-)
<Hobbsee> toma: no, not anymore...that was a while ago...
<OdyX> Hobbsee: but, whatever you think, you exist at least for Kubuntu team...
<Hobbsee> OdyX: hehe, true
<Hobbsee> bddebian: haha, yes, and that would be such a tragedy
<toma> bddebian: ha, that is how i imagened you ;-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: but hey, i could be sure that i'd never get hit on that way :P
<Hobbsee> and that migth be a nice change hehe
<OdyX> bddebian: Sorry, I'm big, musculous, beautiful and arrogant guy ... :D
<bddebian> Man, now you are depressing me :-(
<OdyX> ...
<jpatrick> toma: I've only read http://tinyurl.com/ngrws
<OdyX> actually, IRC without video _is_ fine...
<OdyX> you can be whoever you want...
* Hobbsee hugs bddebian 
<OdyX> even if being "yourself" is better.
<toma> jpatrick: ah,seems enough for some intelligent remarks ;-)
* Hobbsee wouldnt want IRC with video.
<OdyX> I wouldn't even...
<Hobbsee> actually, i do have a webcam somewhere.  it works, too.  i dont use it much though
<jpatrick> mine got busted ages away
<jpatrick> s/away/ago
<Hobbsee> hmmm...i temporarily forgot that these logs are public...
<Hobbsee> silly hobbsee!
<toma> are they public?
<toma> aye
<rouzic> Is the webcam of the macbook compatible with kubuntu?
* jpatrick points at ubuntulog
<Hobbsee> toma: yeah
* toma starts to wonder what he has said in here
<Hobbsee> hehe
<toma> (probably to little ;-))
<Hobbsee> OdyX: that's always a scary idea, basing what you think of yourself based on what other think of you...
* Hobbsee knows there's very little on these channels - well, more here and in -motu than anywhere else, but...
<OdyX> certainly Hobbsee...
<OdyX> that's not what I meant...
* Hobbsee rereads
<OdyX> Hobbsee: you are what you are... but existance is (as I see it) only defined outside of you...
<OdyX> every one has proper existance... but you can only be conscious of it relatively to other things/people...
<Hobbsee> yeah okay - maybe that makes sense at almost 1am...
<OdyX> like "hitting your head against the wall"..
<Hobbsee> done that a couple of times.  it hurts.
<OdyX> before hitting, you "know" that your head exists... but after hitting, you are sure of it...
<OdyX> :D
<Hobbsee> ditto it against the floor, when you fall off a large foam block.
<OdyX> yep... done it sometimes too...
<OdyX> when I was very younger... I used to hit my head against the school's tables...
<OdyX> it was just for fun, even if it was not.
<Hobbsee> ouch
<toma> there exist no perfect person
<OdyX> happily !!!!
<OdyX> "perfection" is subjective too !!!
<Hobbsee> oh no, dont get into objective/subjective, discussing history and memory...
* Hobbsee goes off into a corner and mutters quietly
<OdyX> ...
* OdyX hugs Hobbsee...
* Hobbsee hugs back
<Hobbsee> it was a section of english that we had to study last year - and no one understood it
<toma> hey Hobbsee, cheer up, life is great.
<Hobbsee> toma: whatever gave you the impression that i said it wasnt?
<Hobbsee> i said that was a while ago
<toma> [16:59:21]  Hobbsee goes off into a corner and mutters quietly
<OdyX> "Never assume life is fair. Life just is" ...
<Hobbsee> toma: that was just from thoughts of english :P
<Hobbsee> toma: our english syllabus is *very* scary - well, the one from last year
<toma> OdyX: i guess that you did not get that from jpatrick's book
<OdyX> toma: actually not... 
<OdyX> toma: but it's a deep sentence...
<OdyX> :D
<toma> Hobbsee: some psychology stuff is good, you learn more from yourself
* Hobbsee already knows *far* more about herself than she wants to.
<Hobbsee> :P
<toma> lol
<Hobbsee> come to think of it, i dont think i ever hit my head against a wall - but i remember hitting it against a door repeatedly out of pure frustration.
<Hobbsee> that *was* a fun night.  not.
<toma> hmm. then you know it only can get better from that point on ;-)
<toma> hehe, anyhow you must have been frustrated a lot then.
<Hobbsee> hehe - it was one of the nights for the school musical, everything was going wrong, and people were screwing up, and i couldnt do a thing about it :P
<Hobbsee> was highly stressful too - and i usually deal with stress -until it hits a point where i just lose it :P
<Hobbsee> er, deal with stress fine
<toma> ah, I operated the audio tape for the school musical. I guess noone wanted me to sing ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee was on radio mic duty :D
<Hobbsee> no prizes for guessign why :P
<jpatrick> I play guitar
<Hobbsee> fun :)
<rouzic> Is the webcam of the macbook compatible with kubuntu?
* Hobbsee zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<freeflying-g4> rouzic: isight?
<rouzic> yes
<toma> bye Hobbsee
<freeflying-g4> rouzic: may not
<rouzic> sure?
<freeflying-g4> haven't seen any success examples
<rouzic> freeflying-g4: thanks :)
<freeflying-g4> rouzic: nope
<rouzic> freeflying-g4: Spanish wikipedia: Though the chamber(camera) is compatible with systems Windows and Linux does not exist up to the moment a driver to capture sound in Linux with this chamber(camera) by what his(her,your) full functionality only is reached in systems Mac YOU X.
<profoXP> Hello guys
<rouzic> hello profoXP
<profoXP> Why aren't we using the same logout dialog as we have in gnome/ubuntu ?
<profoXP> It doesn't look GTK specific or anything and it looks nice
<OdyX> profoXP: "logout dialog" in KDE is _very very_ KDE-specifix...
<profoXP> OdyX, yes but ubuntu's patched gnome 'logout dialog' looks alot better, and it has options to suspend to ram/disk (but it only shows if your pc is able to)
<OdyX> profoXP: well.. no matter... the problem is not the "look" or functionality... logout dialog in KDE makes a lot of KDE specific things
<OdyX> and cannot just be "remplaced" as is by gnome's...
<OdyX> which is certainly gtk specific
<freeflying-g4> profoXP: we will have a logout theme ,but not like gnome's
<profoXP> freeflying-g4, doesnt have to be exactly the same... just has to be there and support suspend, because its not nice to always use seperate tools to suspend
<OdyX> profoXP: it is something planned AFAIR for Edgy
<profoXP> OdyX, okay
<OdyX> profoXP: indeed.. the problem is first of all the choice of what would be used for supsending (powersaved or klaptop...)
<profoXP> afaik ubuntu uses swsusp for suspend ?
<profoXP> don't really understand why because suspend2 works better/faster on my other pc's/laptop (running archlinux/debian with suspend2)
<OdyX> yep... but as far as it is a kernel patch which is not planned to come upstream...
<OdyX> and the fact that it does not work for everyone..
<profoXP> OdyX, frankly, swsusp works on only 1 of my pc's, and all my pc's work using suspend2
<OdyX> well.. if you succeed with a Dell Laptop with nvidia prop' drivers, call me !
<profoXP> well, i fixed suspend with swsusp on 2 pc's now, but I can't get it to suspend to ram there, only disk
<profoXP> dont have a dell laptop :)
<profoXP> acer with prop ati, ibm with oss ati
<profoXP> pc with prop nvidia
<profoXP> and another pc with prop ati
<OdyX> prop nvidia with swsusp2 works for you ?
<profoXP> swsusp2 is what ubuntu uses, then yes. But only after some tweaking
<mornfall> OdyX: dell laptop with intel oss drivers
<OdyX> swsusp2 is _NOT_ used by Ubuntu per default...
<mornfall> OdyX: if you have nvidia, you get what you deserve ;-)
<OdyX> mornfall: you mean ?
<mornfall> i mean what i say :-)
<OdyX> I just don't understand...
<OdyX> nvidia will not suspend with swsups2 ?
<mornfall> i don't know
<mornfall> but i won't be suprized if it doesn't
<OdyX> welll.. it does not suspend with klaptop, nor with powersaved...
<mornfall> the idea is that it not working is a proper punishment for binary drivers
<OdyX> yeah... I know...
<OdyX> but well.. nv driver is "not good enough"
* mornfall buys intel
<mornfall> vote by money
<profoXP> nvidia suspends on ubuntu here, after doing as the wiki suggests: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend
<profoXP> OdyX, ^
<OdyX> thanks profoXP
<profoXP> yw OdyX 
<OdyX> but this is "Ubuntu"... we'll see what happens with K...
<profoXP> yes, the NvAGP thingy is the most important
<profoXP> and that will work on kubuntu and ubuntu
<OdyX> I'll see..
<profoXP> :)
<mornfall> anyone knows some robert moore? :p
<OdyX> robert moore ?
<OdyX> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Moore ?
* OdyX tries to suspend.
<OdyX> Did not work....
<OdyX> which are the necessary logs to examine ?
<OdyX> wooo.... I have no swap activated ----
<OdyX> rare
<OdyX> It worked !!!!!
<mornfall> OdyX: different richard moore
<mornfall> robert
<mornfall> whatever :p
<mornfall> the one reporting wishes against adept
<linuxmonkey> ok i asked in #kubuntu, no one knew so I asked in #Ubuntu no one knew, any know why im only getting 300KB/s over NFS, and I got a 100Mbit connection between both computers
<jjesse> is the port negotiating the correct speed?  can you force it to be set at 100 full instead of auto?
<linuxmonkey> were would I do that?
<jjesse> at the switch?  is it an actual switch or a hub?
<linuxmonkey> router and had no problems when I was running suse. but I dont want to run suse
<jjesse> hmmm i know that at work when i have the need for a certain type of speed i setthe switch to not auto negotiate, but force a speed
<jjesse> otherwise i don't know linuxmonkey
<linuxmonkey> no one seams to know..lol
<linuxmonkey> what happens when you use the server option off the alternate kubuntu cd
<jjesse> don't know :)
<linuxmonkey> i keep trying different options and nothing works and 300KB/s is pitifull I can get faster from the web
<linuxmonkey> last night someone told me that asking in #ubuntu was unpolite because I asked in #kubuntu, lol but if no one knows in 1 channel im gonna ask in the other
<jjesse> did you try in #ubuntu-server?
<linuxmonkey> im gonna now, i dint know it existed
<bddebian> Hello
#kubuntu-devel 2006-06-11
<kwwii> wow, inkscape 4.4pre3 is nifty-doodle
<kwwii> anyone packaged that yet?
<bddebian> It's all yours :)
<apachelogger> kwwii: have the found usability yet? :P
<kwwii> apachelogger: sure, they just hide it behind a key combination
<kwwii> it is art-emacs
<apachelogger> ah, of course
<kwwii> by developers, for developers
<kwwii> but they have crappy new tango icons
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> grml
<apachelogger> kwwii: at least better than the old?
<apachelogger> kwwii: shall I make you a package?
<kwwii> it would be cool for everyone to test it
<kwwii> it really does have a few improvements
<kwwii> not in the interface so much, except the palette improvements
<kwwii> (now it is like corel draw was 15 years ago)
<kwwii> the node handling is better
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> mem-usage reduced?
<kwwii> hehe, don't get too expectant
<kwwii> it is like, they take the idea of packaging for mac and then apply it to linux
<apachelogger> oioi
<kwwii> the biggest problem I see with inkscape still is the level of accuracy of the algorithms used to work with paths
<kwwii> just make a rounded box, with equal rounding on both sides, and then outset it 
<kwwii> it looses everything...almost looks comical
<kwwii> funny as hell is that in the preferences every number is listed to the 4th decimal point
<kwwii> like it is that accurate
<neoncode> What on earth is gtk+-2.0?
<apachelogger> gtk+ in development snapshot 2.0 :P
<neoncode> Apparently FIrefox Bon Echo needs it... is it in reops?
<apachelogger> hopefully, gtk+ 2.0 is not the newest I think
<neoncode> Ah... I think i found it....
<apachelogger> though I'm not very up-to-date concerning gnome stuffed animals ;-)
<neoncode> lol
<neoncode> ohh i like dapper's adept...
<apachelogger> really, building inkscape takes far too long
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> yeah, that is what I thought too
<kwwii> when you asked, I was happily surprised :-)
<neoncode> What's a moc preprocessor?
<neoncode> Apparently I don't have one...
<bddebian> Ugh moc :-(
<neoncode> bddebian: What? do you know what it is?
<bddebian> I don't know much about it but have seen it in a few packages
<neoncode> Bon Echo's configure script says i need one.
<bddebian> neoncode: I believe it's part of Qt
<bddebian> try qt3-dev-tools
<bddebian> Or qt4-dev if the packages uses qt4-x11
* neoncode installs qt3-dev-tools and runs bon echo's conigure script again
<neoncode> yay! 
* neoncode hugs bddebian xD
<bddebian> Heh :-)
<neoncode> ok new problem... the qtlibs..
<neoncode> I rember needing those before... what was the package...
* neoncode goes to interigate ubotu about qtlibs
<neoncode> damn... he's a load of help...
<bddebian>  libqt3-x
<neoncode> there should be a simple app that allows you to install comman build stuff like build-essensal and various libarys...
<bddebian>  so libqt3-mt or libqt3-mt-dev, etc
<bddebian> Well qt isn't exactly "common" :-)
<bddebian> apt-cache dump |grep libqt ;-)
<neoncode> I've noticed that i've needed it a lot when i compile stuff
<neoncode> "configure: error: Qt Mozilla requires at least version 3.2.0 of Qt" and I have 3.3 according to adept.. eh?
<neoncode> oh i'll just build the thing without qt
<bddebian> Check how configure is checking for qt
<neoncode> how do I do that?
<bddebian> Is this a new package?
<neoncode> bddebian: I'm trying to build Firefox Bon Echo Beta 3
<bddebian> Ah
<bddebian> neoncode: Which libqt did you install?
<neoncode> libqt3-mt-dev
<bddebian> Oh and check configure.in to see how it's looking for qt
<bddebian>  Probably something like AC_CHECK_LIB(qt, foo, bar)
<neoncode> I told it to use GTK this time anyway...
<neoncode> I think it worked... i'm running make...
<neoncode> I have a limited linux knowlage...
<bddebian> Me too :-)
<neoncode> I only hang out in here because it makes me look like a techie. =D
<neoncode> lol
* neoncode was jokeing
<bddebian> :-)
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15502
<bddebian> Nice
<nixternal> i was just watching videos there just a few weeks ago..they just started doing that
<bddebian> Commies
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i also noticed they upgraded their site to flash 8, which isn't for nix yet...i wonder how much m$ influences them...this is rediculous
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee jumps slightly
<Hobbsee> okay, why are there *two* of you crazy UK people still up???
<Riddell> who else?
<Hobbsee> just a guy on another network
<Riddell> what's all happening in australia?
<Hobbsee> just woke up, pretty much..
<Hobbsee> it's raining
<Hobbsee> and i'm considering whether to take the risk of sharing my /home
<Riddell> why would you?
<Hobbsee> so that i dont accidently keep deleting my files, like i did with breezy/dapper
<apachelogger> kood nikht all :-)
* Hobbsee shivers uncontrollably
* nixternal too
<nixternal> mornin' Hobbsee
* Hobbsee needs a fire somewhere.
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal 
<nixternal> it is chilli here in hcicago too
<nixternal> Current weather for Chicago / West Chicago, Dupage Airport : Overcast clouds at 8000 feet, Temperature: 53.1F, Pressure: 29.96" Hg, Wind: 10 MPH NE
<nixternal> don't ask me to conver that to c..i will be here all day ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> 12C
<Hobbsee> from my converter :P
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> howd you get that script?
<nixternal> i used to have a script to do that
<nixternal> konversation /weather
<nixternal>  /weather
<nixternal> gotta have kweather running though
<Hobbsee> ah...is that it...
<Hobbsee> i was wondering why it wasnt working...
* Hobbsee grabs kweather
<nixternal> i used some cool software today for a ubuntu-marketing team meeting...called gobby...cool stuff for brainstorming with a team
<nixternal> and it runs on Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> what's it do?
<Hobbsee> how do i run kweather?
<nixternal> it is kind of like an irc client itself but runs its own server...every...
<nixternal> add applet to kicker
<nixternal> ok..back to gobby...you sign into a server where ever you make one...and you select a highlight color which when you type something on the board it is highlighted with your color...this way here everyones brainstorming can come together and be saved as a text doc
<nixternal> http://darcs.0x539.de/trac/obby/cgi-bin/trac.cgi
<nixternal> there is a link
<nixternal> brb...food
<Hobbsee> Current weather for Christchurch :  Showers , Scattered clouds at 1828 metres, Temperature: 16C, Pressure: 1001 hPa, Wind: 37 km/h WNW
<Hobbsee> Current weather for Sydney Airport : Wind gusts up to 70 km/h, Few clouds at 609 metres, Temperature: 13C, Pressure: 1014 hPa, Wind: 51 km/h SSW
<Hobbsee> Current weather for Edinburgh Airport :   Haze, Temperature: 12C, Pressure: 1017 hPa, Wind: 3 km/h NE
<Hobbsee> Current weather for Adelaide Airport : Few clouds at 548 metres, Temperature: 12C, Pressure: 1033 hPa, Wind: 20 km/h SSE
<Hobbsee> ack.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> wow, high wind
* Hobbsee sees that we've got adelaide weather.  that's pathetic.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you don't need that many locations do you?
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> nixternal: true...no, i didnt expect it to output all of them...
* Hobbsee has friends in those various places.
<nixternal> ya..i found that out the other day when i had a couple of them in my list
<nixternal> looks to be about the same temp there as it is here in chicago
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee, neoncode: Here?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yeah
<DaSkreech> Blast!
<DaSkreech> in any case at least Riddell will have a log here
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: do you remember knoware?
<Hobbsee> no
<DaSkreech> http://developer.kde.org/summerofcode/knoware.html
<DaSkreech> I wanted something like that
<DaSkreech> I thought this up before knoware but It seems to fit well
<DaSkreech> Look at that and then ping me once you get the gist
<DaSkreech> ok
* DaSkreech goes over again
<DaSkreech> neoncode: do you remember knoware?
<Hobbsee> lookin
<Hobbsee> g
<DaSkreech> ok
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: is that this years SoC?
<DaSkreech> No last years
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: what ended up happening to it?
<neoncode> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> It got kinda mostly built then they guy went back to college
<DaSkreech> neoncode: http://developer.kde.org/summerofcode/knoware.html
<DaSkreech> It's still in SVN if you want to see the code
<neoncode> ...never heard of it before...
<DaSkreech> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/utils/knoware/
<DaSkreech> neoncode: Well read the first link and let me know when you get the gist
* neoncode is a tad busy right now... sorry
<DaSkreech> Ok cool mind if I just prattle on then?
<DaSkreech> or you want to hear this?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: so what will you do?  extend that, or write your own?
<neoncode> i don't mind prattle all you like
<DaSkreech> Well it's the same basis but requres a good deal more user interaction
<DaSkreech> Ok so GIS is a system of overlaying information onto a global map or global coordiantes
<DaSkreech> sort of like GPS for cars except of course much huger
<Hobbsee> yep
<DaSkreech> So the data for these modules are normally gathered by some company and then sold for high amounts of money
<DaSkreech> Hence two things happen. one is that not a lot of data is gathered on things normal people might want and it keeps useful data about the globe out of the hands of people without money
<DaSkreech> So if there was an easy way to aggregate and collect data that could be filtered by a flexible system you would find a fair number of people who would put in data for the good of all and people who would put in data just because they found it useful
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee wonders if/how this would fit in with LP
<DaSkreech> Right. also if it was easy and obviously crossed borders it would make it more useful for science and researchers
<DaSkreech> It would be kind of wiki like in that respect
<DaSkreech> LP?
<Hobbsee> launchpad
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> I'm not following
<Hobbsee> well, surely i fyou're getting this data, you'd need to put it somewhere..
<DaSkreech> Right
* Hobbsee thinks her brain got fried.
<DaSkreech> Hopefully distributed and pretty fast
<DaSkreech> At least in my mind I'm not the best at designing terrabyte network stores
<DaSkreech> I'm also not sure what the backend of launchpad is like but I don't know if it would be suitable
<DaSkreech> I think that some app that would be able to cross both DE's and have a robust architecture would be very valuable to enough people that it would gain great support
<DaSkreech> It would be pushing a boulder uphill though
<DaSkreech> To start off
<DaSkreech> I think that having a community driven info base would be very cool for the linux Desktop in general as well as being a strong differentiation selling point
<chavo> DaSkreech, I was just thinking about that the other day
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<chavo> A database for things like hardware setup and stuff like that
<DaSkreech> chavo: It's there in svn
<DaSkreech> Start on hacking then :)
<DaSkreech> It's a pretty nice framework. I like how it allows you to be as paranoid as you like
<DaSkreech> then if you are possibly "at risk" it can contact you and ask if you would like to offer some more info which you can then turn down if you are paranoid :)
<DaSkreech> however you can still go and dig up the information without giving up anything
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: So? What about it? Am I smoking the wrong stuff?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: sounds interesting - good for the "hey my kde wont start" when i'ts actually from the video drivers that are suddenly playing pu or something
* Hobbsee goes back to her conquest of supertux
<DaSkreech> I beat that game :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i'm quite bad at them..
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: I think you are mixing up knoware and my idea ;-)
<DaSkreech> Me too I cheated
<DaSkreech> I used the level editor on hard levels to see where the secret platforms were
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> well, yeah, that's possible
* DaSkreech writes up a full proposal
<DaSkreech> Is sabdfl the right person to put this to?
<chavo> DaSkreech, would it be possible for say the installer to use the database for things like configuring xorg?
<DaSkreech> chavo: Hmm?
<chavo> if it's available of course
<DaSkreech> Ah knoware
<chavo> yeah
<DaSkreech> In short yes
<chavo> that's the kind of thing I was thinking of
<DaSkreech> in practicality I think that it would be pretty useless
<DaSkreech> for an installer I think that would be a bit silly
<DaSkreech> would be nice if it could reconfigure that after install though
<DaSkreech> though.....
<DaSkreech> Yeah I guess it could do
<Hobbsee> yay, another level gone :)
* Hobbsee hasnt cheated yet
<chavo> well one example is the xorg config for my laptop, it writes the wrong horizsync and vertrefresh for the monitor, so it'll only do 640x480
<chavo> but putting the right one in and it fixes it
<DaSkreech> right Yeah I guess if it had a cli query that could work
<chavo> It's a pretty well known problem and a quick search on google will turn up the solution
<DaSkreech> well my thoughts on it are that you could build a simple query tree into the installer to make it follow the same basic logic
<DaSkreech> So if the problem is already known and the fix is already known then put it in the code
<DaSkreech> No need for a fancy framework for that
<chavo> no
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Which level?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: er, i think ij ust conquered 8, then got 9
<Hobbsee> i was having a lot of trouble with 8
<DaSkreech> 18 more to go :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal`zzz> g'nite
<\sh> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuLaunchpadIntegration it should be easy to integrate. 
<\sh> gnome is doing this: mvo wrote a small lib, which gives you a method to hook into the helpmenu and adding new menu entries for LP. We can do this in the same package as gnome does, creating 2 binary packages (liblaunchpad-integration0-kde and liblaunchpad-integration0-gnome
<\sh> after this, they are patching the gnome sources to add this menu hook to the help menu, that we can do with KHelpMenu() as well
<mornfall> why oh why it so looks that kubuntu is constantly playing a catch-up game?
<mornfall> it's almost annoying
<\sh> mornfall: because many devs are using gnome in the first place...
<mornfall> KubuntuLaunchpadIntegration, note Created: 6/6/06 by JonathanRiddell
<mornfall> i like the date
<\sh> The Omen was released on this date ;)
<\sh> (remake of the old movie)
<mornfall> \sh: no i don't mean that (wrt catch-up)... more like why just can't kubuntu go in its own direction instead of tailing ubuntu all the time
<\sh> mornfall: then we need 3 archives, one for ubuntu-base, ubuntu-gnome and ubuntu-kde, ubuntu-base for all the underlaying technological things like hal, dbus, acpi kernel etc.pp the plain system without the desktop, then gnome and then kde
<mornfall> \sh: why so?
<mornfall> well, either way
<\sh> mornfall: because mark wants one single community, doesn't matter if they are using gnome or kde or xfce or <insert your favorite and not invented desktop management system ever here>
<mornfall> mark is just being silly
<\sh> mornfall: no. the problem is just that: developer X is using gnome, but responsible for feature Y, after implementing feature Y in ubuntu-base he starts the gnome integration just as a add on, which doesn't work for kubuntu right now.
<mornfall> \sh: yes, you can't expect developers to implement features in both kde and gnome... you can't expect users to support other users that use both kde and gnome... etc
<mornfall> the "one community" thing just doesn't work
<mornfall> they systems are too different
<\sh> mornfall: and to be honest, that was my biggest "rant" before the linuxtag talks. Instead of developing feature Y and start talking with all desktop developers to find a good way of implementing it at the same time, kubuntu was just losing 
<mornfall> \sh: and that's going to continune, now, isn't it?
<mornfall> linuxtag talk was too much like pr and too little like actual change from what i hear
<mornfall> (i wasn't there)
<mornfall> anyhow
<mornfall> food, be back in a bit
<\sh> mornfall: the "one community" thing doesn't work in the social way, which is quite correct, but it would work for the technical part, if there is someone who just does a good project managment and does know what he is doing.
<\sh> s/he/he\/she\/it/
<mornfall> \sh: the problem is that communities are social phenomenon, even if centered around technical issues
<\sh> mornfall: right, but inside a "company" you can fix technical issues and most of the developers tend to work together even in our gnome and kde world ;)
<\sh> mornfall: but there needs to be an institution which brings them together
<mornfall> if the institution pays money to the people yes
<\sh> a position like a "communication officer" or a project manager who knows the changes in ubuntu-base, and can try to synchronize the development between all different desktop systems
<mornfall> but it's still not a community in the sense that if company stops paying money people will disappear in all different directions
<mornfall> communication officer, that's ... interesting... but it doesn't make one community out of two, it just keeps both better informed
<\sh> mornfall: this is one of the problems all companies in our FOSS world have...see RH and the missing "RH KDE Package Guru" Bero 
<\sh> mornfall: which could help inside a company...
<\sh> mornfall: the community part is not even touched
<mornfall> heh, i work for RH... i just don't have time/motivation to work on kde there
<\sh> mornfall: RH US HQ had/has the position of a communication officer, he sat, when I was visiting the HQ in 2001, directly in the middle of the left wing ;)
<mornfall> :-)
<\sh> what was his name again...
<mornfall> RH is just too big for one person
<\sh> oh man, he was the only smoker in this heat
<mornfall> heh
<\sh> mornfall: are you working somewhere else then raleigh/durham hq?
<mornfall> obviously :)
<mornfall> brno office, czech republic
<\sh> ah yes, you are reporting to surrey, right?
<mornfall> nah, don't even know that person
<\sh> Surrey, UK ;)
<\sh> the european HQ ;)
<mornfall> i don't even know the place ;-)
<mornfall> we report to stuttgart, mostly
<\sh> mornfall: oh...so you know chris huettermann and harald hoyer ;)
<\sh> and dirk haaga?
<mornfall> not quite? :p
<mornfall> i may have met them once or so
<\sh> mornfall: do you still have this brainwashing week in RH HQ for starting RH employes?
<\sh> in my first week they send me directly to the US for brainwashing ;)
<\sh> ok..need to shower...laters
<mornfall> nope, it would probably get expensive, with the hiring rate we have ;-)
<toma> moguh
<\sh> re
<toma> wbi \sh
<Hobbsee> heya toma 
<toma> hey Hobbsee
<freeflying|away> \sh: pyQT4 out
<\sh> freeflying|away: I'm just compiling the whole python-sip4/pyqt/pykde toolchain
<\sh> freeflying|away: then I'm doing some work on pyQT4
<freeflying|away> \sh: how about the qt4, will we patch the qt-copy
<\sh> freeflying|away: dunno...as long kde4 is not somehow available, we have to stick with qt3 and qt4 will be only there for some special applications
<\sh> Ok, searching Beta testers for jabber.kubuntu.de :) 
<\sh> Riddell: if you can add some dns records to kubuntu.org we could provide jabber services for kubuntu.org as well
<\sh> Riddell: if not, let jabber.kubuntu.de be the default xmpp service for kubuntu in kopete ;)
<Hobbsee> now that would be cool - i'd wondered about jabber for kubuntu.org
<freeflying|away> \sh: how to use jabber.kubuntu.de  :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: thru kopete?
<\sh> freeflying|away: kopete, psi, gajim, gaim, www.jabber.org is a good pointer :=
<jpatrick> Riddell: merge for you: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2399
<\sh> compiling python-qt3 for edgy...t43 is getting hot ;)
<freeflying-g4> \sh: use gcc-4.1?
<\sh> freeflying-g4: yes
<\sh> oh no
<\sh> gcc-4.1 is not in build-essentials? and not being updated grmpf...moemnt
<danimo> \sh: is there already a repos for edgy?
<\sh> danimo: there is
<\sh> danimo: but not up2date...with gcc4.1
<freeflying-g4> \sh: you are using edgy's chroot?
<danimo> \sh: but I probably don't want to try it on my production machine, right? :)
<\sh> freeflying-g4: yes
<\sh> freeflying-g4: and pbuilder 
<\sh> danimo: you don't want...that's right :)
<danimo> \sh: you gotta show me edgy at froscon
<freeflying-g4> \sh I have updated ktorrent to latest
<\sh> danimo: well, I can show you a chroot ;)
<danimo> \sh: sure
<danimo> my laptop isn't big enough for a chroot
<\sh> danimo: I have chroots on amd64 and on this t43 laptop ;)
<Hobbsee> danimo: whyever not?  most things will fit a chroot
* Hobbsee will have to install edgy on her production machine.
<\sh> hmmm...looks like that the latest change to debootstrap of kamion is not in debootstrap at all, I don't find an edgy script
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: did that yesterday
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: did it die?
<jpatrick> Nope
<jpatrick> just updated basefiles
<Hobbsee> mmm okay
<danimo> Hobbsee: yes, if you have more than like... 100 MB of free space...
<Hobbsee> ah..ouch.
* danimo concludes he needs to burn some films on dvd ;)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> well, yeah
<\sh> brb ... real lifes calling
<jpatrick> Woohoo! kxdocker merged/updated
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: hey i was going to do that :(
* Hobbsee beat you to it :P
<Hobbsee> shoul dhave responded first, but i figured i'd check the page :P
<jpatrick> I'm still waiting for him
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: how about we both do it?
* Hobbsee hands jpatrick a pitchfork and an axe to help bash Riddell's door down.
<jpatrick> I think we'll need more than that
* Hobbsee holds up an axe too
<Hobbsee> you mean we need more than two pitchforks, and two axes?
* Hobbsee whistles for the bulldozer.
<jpatrick> He's probably learnt from past experience and has had it reinforced
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jpatrick> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edgy-changes/2006-June/000037.html
<jpatrick> Go me
<danimo> "kxdocker   - innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker"
<danimo> wtf?
<danimo> it's either innovative or a poor os x rip off
<danimo> last time I checked it was the latter
<jpatrick> danimo: that's what Debian maintainer wrote
<jpatrick> Not my fault..
<danimo> jpatrick: not blaming you, just being shocked by such absurd scentences
<danimo> because the linux community _is_ getting threatened all the time to equal innovation with "copying from os x"
<danimo> or windows, or whatever
<danimo> on the desktop it's os x though
<\sh> jpatrick: how do you compile with gcc-4.1 in a chroot? updating alternatives?
<\sh> jpatrick: or changing symlinks?
<jpatrick> I have no idea.. :|
<\sh> jpatrick: so you are compiling with gcc-4.0 still ;)
<freeflying-g4> jpatrick: seems not accept upload now
<jpatrick> freeflying-g4: why not?
<\sh> because edgy buildds are not ready and not up2date
<\sh> gcc is not really build
<\sh> and everything which is in the queue now is not build 
<\sh> not even debootstrap :( which could help me a lot
<jpatrick> I didn't know that
<\sh> jpatrick: now you know ;)
<\sh> jpatrick: you have to wait for the new toolchain ;) with a lot of breakage ;)
<jpatrick> sounds  messy
<freeflying-g4> actually, we can not do anything now
<danimo> jpatrick: (sorry for whining :)
<\sh> jpatrick: most propably kxdocker will break
<jpatrick> :(
<\sh> I can't even compile my python stuff :(
* \sh is a real kopete loser
<Hobbsee> \sh: why so?
<\sh> Hobbsee: because it's not focused enough on opensource protocol IMs
<Hobbsee> ah, true
<\sh> I can't even geht service discovery to show up
<\sh> it should work somehow, but how?
<\sh> s/geht/get/
<\sh> > this is really good news. Does it mean, that work will start on
<\sh> > QScintilla2? ;)
<\sh> Yes, but if, in the next 4 weeks, Germany beat England on penalties then I'm 
<\sh> not going to release it.
<\sh> Phil
<\sh> I have to stop the german national soccer team from winning...where is my personal army?
<kwwii> don't worry, the americans aren't out yet :-)
<kwwii> and if they beat teh czech republic and italy, they can probably beat germany :p
<jpatrick> Spain are going to get thrashed
<\sh> kwwii: I hope so...I don't want to see the krauts winning ;)
<kwwii> oh, america will loose too
<\sh> I hope brasilia will win, and I got one of their girls ;)
<kwwii> i have already accepted my fate
<\sh> and I will get one of their girls
<kwwii> (but i bought a t-shirt anyway)
<jpatrick> \sh: England ftw
<\sh> kwwii: a german or american? ;) 
<kwwii> so I will be the only idiot running around with a team usa t-shirt
<\sh> oh heaven, time for another beer
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> sounds like a good decision, I will follow your lead
<\sh> kwwii: lol
<Hobbsee> oh please.  we're discussing soccer now are we?
<\sh> kwwii: we have a lot of work ahead of us :) jabber.kubuntu.de will be final release born in the next 3 weeks ;) 
<\sh> Hobbsee: soccer without a beer in germany? 
<danimo> \sh: another jabber server? :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: heh
<danimo> \sh: that's why  I don't watch soccer today - I had more beer the last 3 days than in the rest of this year I guess
<\sh> danimo: for kubuntu yes :) it should be the default in kopete, when kopete will drop their non-open source protocols
<\sh> danimo: I can't watch soccer anyways...I don't have a tv or radio 
<danimo> \sh: why sould they they do it?
<\sh> danimo: because it's a pain in da ass with kopetes plugins for icq etc. xmpp is stable...
<danimo> \sh: parse error
<\sh> danimo: and it's not a good release preparation, when you update most of the plugins after kde releases and doing self announced point releases
<\sh> danimo: (kopete 0.12 that is :()
<\sh> danimo: for a distro it's hell when they ship it from kdenetwork 
<\sh> danimo: no really, what's missing is a "real xmpp client" like psi in kde
<danimo> \sh: if only everyone gave up on other services and if only jabber had a working video-option like msn... maybe, just maybe people would switch
<danimo> and if jabber servers were anything close to reliable
<danimo> but that's fixable the easiest I guess
<\sh> well, I restarted my jabber service today for the first time, until today it ran without any disturbance for the last 200 days
<\sh> 200 days ago, I had to restart my server completly because of a kernel update
<danimo> \sh: tell that to the dudes at jabber.org :(
<danimo> (which is the suggested jabber service with psi)
<\sh> danimo: that we can change easily in the source of psi ;)
<\sh> danimo: I'll talk to Peter St. Andre about the issues...because ejabberd is known as very reliable
<danimo> \sh: what issues?
<danimo> \sh: it's probably not directly a daemon issue
<\sh> danimo: when jabber.org is not stable enough...they should move to a better upstream or the sysadmin is not reliable ;)
<danimo> \sh: but such services need a good redundancy setup
<danimo> \sh: yes, I guess that's the thing
<\sh> danimo: that's one of the things I'll figure out with jabber.kubuntu.de and my other services...I'll try to find a sponsor for at least 4 machines
<\sh> danimo: and the video stuff, we have xmpp rfcs for that...It just needs to be implemented
<toma> \sh: switching jabber daemon is not easy
<toma> the backend stores the data differently
<\sh> toma: I switched from jabberd1.4 to jabberd2 at past times in less then 5 hours...with 3k users, and from jabberd2 to ejabberd in less then 2 hours with around 9k users :)
<\sh> that reminds me...I need to learn erlang ;)
<toma> \sh: ok, well i wasn't that lucky when i did it
<toma> but i cant recall details, it has been ages ago
<\sh> toma: but yes, jabberDs are sometimes nasty
<Hobbsee> mmm...dinner
<\sh> kwwii: cheers ;)
* kwwii finishes preparing dinner
<Hobbsee> kwwii: what's for dinner?
<\sh> dner kebap with extra hot chilis
<Hobbsee> eek
<\sh> the right food for sunday
<\sh> NO!
* Hobbsee would avoid the chilli :P
<\sh> Hobbsee: why? chilli is healthy_
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i'll take your word for it...
<\sh> Hobbsee: ask jsgotangco ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<jsgotangco> heh bring it on
<\sh> jsgotangco: tell Hobbsee that chillis are healthy ;)
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to never eat anything that \sh or jsgotangco may give her
<\sh> yesterday, I went to my special turkish restaurant and ordered dner and lamacun..with a lot of chilli...
<jsgotangco> why not?
<jsgotangco> Hobbsee: you haven't seen boiled duck egg yet...
<\sh> and this guy gave me green pepperoni and red chilli fruits for having fun at night ;)
<\sh> and believe me, that was really hot
* jsgotangco sometimes eat them for midnight snack 
<\sh> jsgotangco: it was really good, because in hot times (speaking of weather) it's quite better to eat chillis then to eat ice
* Hobbsee isnt sur esh ewants to... :P
* \sh is a white indian and thai ;)
<jsgotangco> Hobbsee: http://www.asiacuisine.com.sg/Nacws/1998/9/314/
<\sh> jsgotangco: whenever we will meet each other, please take some of this with you...I want to taste...really...
<jsgotangco> i dunno if it can get customs when i drop over to hannover this year...
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: mmm...okay...hehe
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to feed you all vegimite
<\sh> jsgotangco: don't mention it
<Hobbsee> night all
<\sh> kwwii: dude, I'm having my fourth beer, and feeling somehow "It's summer somehow in germany" 
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> the weather here is great at the moment
<jpatrick> It certainly is getting HOT over here
<kwwii> that is one thing about germany, it never gets hot
<\sh> kwwii: we need to meet for a braai
<kwwii> it gets almost hot
<kwwii> \sh: you should come to bamberg sometime
<kwwii> \sh: we have lots of great biergarten
<\sh> kwwii: next month .. but I need some place to sleep somewhere
<kwwii> \sh: you can always pass out on my couch :-) (as long as you don't mind getting up with my son in the morning)
<kwwii> \sh: or you could sleep in my office (but we smoke in there)
<\sh> kwwii: no problem :) I'm still a father ;)
<kwwii> so it's either child or smoke
<kwwii> :-)
<\sh> hmm..smoke ;)
<\sh> kids, smoking is dangerous ;)
<\sh> kwwii: wait..you mean "smoke" or "smoke"?
<kwwii> first the one smoke and then the other smoke
<tvo> any clue when UVF will be for edgy?
<\sh> tvo: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<kbrooks> Ummm
<kbrooks> i need to talk to all of you
<kbrooks> including you, \sh
<kbrooks> all right.
<tvo> \sh: that one's still empty.. unless I ought to look at the light yellowish cells
<\sh> tvo: given that edgy will be 4.5 months release 
* kbrooks wonders how to phrase it
<kbrooks> lets see.
<\sh> tvo: I would say after max. 1 month
<kbrooks> anyone here might have heard of EasyUbuntu
<\sh> kbrooks: including me? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> \sh, this is quite possible :)
<kbrooks> now, you might not care about EU, but we have a MAJOR bug
<kbrooks> that MUST be fixed with the kubuntu team's cooperation
<kbrooks> this bug only occurs on Kubuntu
* \sh is living in the EU and other Kubuntu Devs tooo
<Kamping_Kaiser> :%S/cooperation/help
<kbrooks> EU = EasyUbuntu
<kbrooks> the bug occurs when a software is about to be configured (in the pre-config stage)
<ubijtsa> kbrooks: is there a Malone # for the defect?
<kbrooks> like flash, or java
<\sh> wtf is easyubuntu?
<kbrooks> ubijtsa: i'll file it when i'm finished explaning
<kbrooks> \sh: easyubuntu is a tool for users to install codecs, and stuff like that
<\sh> kbrooks: so something very unsupported and non legal ?
<kbrooks> \sh: huh? easyubuntu is open source
<kbrooks> i'm not asking for it to be included in kubuntu
<\sh> kbrooks: install codecs sounds like win32codecs...;)
<ubijtsa> If I've understood it right, the 'pre-config' stage has nothing to do with apt or dpkg, but all to do with the easy-ubuntu install tool ?
<kbrooks> \sh: it can install other stuff too
<kbrooks> ubijtsa: actually...
<kbrooks> ubijtsa: it has something to do with dpkg
<ubijtsa> in that case it affects all of ubuntu
<kbrooks> ubijtsa: You're jumping to conclusions
<kbrooks> let me explain the origin of the problem
<kbrooks> the origin of the problem is that we use apt-get, not adept
<kbrooks> and print apt-get's output to a log window
<\sh> kbrooks: adept is just a frontend to apt 
<kbrooks> that's right. 
<kbrooks> \sh: but it's inconsistent
<\sh> kbrooks: if so, please file a bug on launchpad
<kbrooks> \sh: i'm a developer of easyubuntu
<\sh> kbrooks: so a developer of easyubuntu doesn't file bugs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wait a moment
<kbrooks> \sh:i don't want to file this bug. it has been filed many times over
<Kamping_Kaiser> kbrooks, expalain the problem, then talk about a fix
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont get sidetracked :)
<\sh> kbrooks: so mornfall has it on it's todo...please give me an url?
<mornfall> what again?
<kbrooks> mornfall: hey
<mornfall> hey
<\sh> mornfall: something with easyubuntu
<mornfall> but, but...
<mornfall> i have nothing with easyubuntu
<kbrooks> mornfall: can you make adept accept -o and --set-selections?
<mornfall> no
<kbrooks> we're looking for that
* ubijtsa is unconvinced. If there is a problem in apt or dpkg, it affects all of ubuntu, as those tools are the same across {,k,x,ed}ubuntu
<\sh> kbrooks: why don't you use apt?
<kbrooks> wait
<kbrooks> let me start ALL over
<mornfall> right, what is the problem
<kbrooks> adept doesn't accept -o or --set-selections like synaptic does.
<mornfall> well, patches welcome... sortof... adept is feature frozen
<mornfall> so it may go to development trunk
<mornfall> but that doesn't even compile now
<mornfall> and won't for few more weeks it seems
<kbrooks> therefore, it is incompatible with synaptic
<mornfall> so what? :)
<mornfall> it's has very little to do with synaptic
<ubijtsa> is it even intended to be?
<mornfall> i don't see why it should be compatible
<kbrooks> this bug: https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu/+bug/41024
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41024 in easyubuntu "Install Flash on the Dapper test pkg" [High,Confirmed]  
<kbrooks> occurs on kubuntu
<kbrooks> as a result of us using apt-get directly
<mornfall> easyubuntu at pastebin is dead
<kbrooks> note this comment: "This is probably caused because of the pretty dialogue that installing flash *through apt-get on terminal* brings up (the grey box, blue background)" (emphasis and additional information added by me)
<mornfall> so the report is sort of useless that way
<kbrooks> mornfall: see above
<mornfall> see above where?
<mornfall> screenshot could help
<mornfall> or output of apt-get
<kbrooks> i don't run kubuntu
<kbrooks> asking for screenshot
<\sh> kbrooks: but you are running a gui?
<kbrooks> \sh: ubuntu, yes. but the problem doesn't occur on ubuntu
<mornfall> well, i couldn't reproduce in xterm
<mornfall> may be konsole interaction
<mornfall> and i don't have any ubuntu installation anymore
<mornfall> so, tough luck
<mornfall> it's non-free anyway
<mornfall> so i don't quite care
* ubijtsa does not understand why apt-get is failing unless the package itself being installed is broken, or the parser of the output from apt/dpkg is b0rked
<kbrooks> mornfall: what's non-free?
<mornfall> java
<mornfall> and flash
<kbrooks> mornfall: just checking
<mornfall> basically all the troublesome packages :)
<\sh> mornfall: ah well, didn't we have this problem with java actually? 
<kbrooks> ubijtsa: it's not failing.
<mornfall> \sh: we do
<mornfall> \sh: and now i am starting to think it's not adept bug at all ;)
<\sh> so it's a know bug for 2 of the packages.
<mornfall> \sh: (wrt not accepting input)
<mornfall> well
* kbrooks thinks of a solution
<kbrooks> hmmm. hold on
<mornfall> nonfree packages not working is the last thing i care about
<\sh> kbrooks: try to convince sub that java has to be opensource and forget about flash, because it's most of the time not needed? ;)
<\sh> s/sub/sun/
<kbrooks> \sh: um, how do i get selections?
* kbrooks forgot
<kbrooks> its a command in debconf-utils
* ubijtsa never had a problem with installing flash or java, whether using kubuntu, ubuntu or xubuntu
<kbrooks> \sh: nm, found it
<ubijtsa> then again, I know what to look for, and generally use aptitude
<\sh> ubijtsa: which is somehow no solution to broken debconf scripts ;)
<kbrooks> a temporary work around for this problem would bbe to change debconf/frontend to something else
<kbrooks> *i* don't know what
<ubijtsa> \sh: very true, but that means the package is broken, not kubuntu, apt or dpkg
<\sh> ubijtsa: right
<kbrooks> ubijtsa, \sh. this is just a easyubuntu bug, not a package bug. it affeccts numberous users
<kbrooks> i bneed a real solution, not a work around
<kbrooks> hacky*
<\sh> kbrooks: easyubuntu is not officially supported, post a bugfix with patch to this very special bug url..and we try to fix it
<ubijtsa> kbrooks: as they say where I work, you can have a workaround fast, or a real solution in a while
* ubijtsa ponders if playing with TERM settings might work around it
<kbrooks> what don't you understand?
<kbrooks> @ \sh and  ubijtsa 
<kbrooks> don't ignore me. :-)
<ubijtsa> uhm
<\sh> kbrooks: what I understand is: "Ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu doesn't have problems actually, and the problems kubuntu has is quite known. But easyubuntu is not supported by all means, has problems. So it's a easyubuntu bug or a debconf bug, which we can't fix without a proper bugreport"
<kbrooks> \sh: what don't you understand though about this?
* ubijtsa don't care at the moment, is off te a party next door...
<\sh> kbrooks: where is the launchpad bug url which describes this bug
<Kamping_Kaiser> have fun ubijtsa 
<kbrooks> \sh: i'll file. i forgot to file
<kbrooks> \sh: give me 5 minutes
<\sh> kbrooks: I don't even know what packages you are installing for a base installation
<\sh> kbrooks: do you have a possibilty to run easyubuntu from ssh?
<Riddell> \sh: seen the announcement from Phil?
<\sh> Riddell: where_
<\sh> debian?
<Riddell> oh, it's on marketplace@trolltech.com
<Riddell> weird
<Riddell> Riverbank Computing is pleased to announce the release of PyQt v4.0 available
<Riddell> from http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/pyqt/.
<\sh> oh yes, pyqt4 sure
<Riddell> would be cool to have kubuntu packages first :)
<\sh> Riddell: I need gcc 4.1 in debootstrap and/or pbuilder that's all ;)
<Riddell> right
<\sh> Riddell: torsten and I are working on them...I fixed the last two bugs in debian actually ;)
<\sh> Riddell: but what do you think about jabber.kubuntu.org^W.de
<Riddell> \sh: why would we need it?
<Riddell> who's torsten?
<\sh> Riddell: Torsten Marek, debian maintainer of the python-qt* packages
<\sh> Riddell: because we need some identifying kubuntu default content ;)
<\sh> now I'm full with food
<\sh> pasta with gorgonzola
<kbrooks> Is python-qt* included in Kubuntu
<noel> Hi guys, when the kopete 0.12 will be available on dapper-backport?
<goldenear> Riddell: Could a QT4 app be part of edgy ?
<goldenear> Riddell: I'm asking that because Koos is wondering if it should not directly go to QT4 (KDE 4 in mind) for Oskar (the media player)
<danimo> goldenear: another player?
<goldenear> The next version of kmplayer, renamed Oskar for the occasion :)
<danimo> ah!
<goldenear> with a new, more functional GUI
<toma> kmplayer is already functional
<goldenear> of course it is...
<goldenear> and it's specially very good for video embedded in webpages
<goldenear> but the standalone player lacks many functions
<toma> ?
* danimo has to use both Kaffeine (for DVB-T) an kmplayer (in webpages)
<danimo> this is sorta nuts
<goldenear> that's why we're working on oskar
<danimo> plus kmplayer gives me wrong gamma values
<danimo> goldenear: does mplayer provide dvb support?
<goldenear> oskar should not use mplayer
<danimo> goldenear: but?
<danimo> directly using phonon?
<goldenear> kmplayer, unlike its name sounds, is not a frontend to mplayer
<goldenear> it can use sevral frontends Xine, Gstreamer and mplayer
<toma> backends
<goldenear> all these backend will ofcourse be replaced by Phonon for KDE4
<goldenear> oops :/ yes backends :)
<danimo> goldenear: the question is if phonon is going to support DVB and stuff
<danimo> goldenear: and did you talk to the guys? does it make any sense to use KDE 4 / Qt 4 port for a joint rewrite?
<goldenear> I would like Oskar to be ready for edgy... but if the choise is to go directly to KDE4 it obviously won't be
<danimo> goldenear: who goes to KDE 4?
<goldenear> Phonon should support any feature a multimedia frame can have... so DVB should be part of phonon
<danimo> goldenear: that's not phonon's design-goal
<danimo> goldenear: : better check back with matthias about that
<danimo> goldenear: although I agree that DVB-T support might make sense
<goldenear> Oskar will keep support DVB anyway
<goldenear> <danimo> goldenear: who goes to KDE 4? <-- Koos, the dev of kmplayer, is thinking about directly go to QT4
<danimo> goldenear: that makes sense
<goldenear> but KDE4 is for Edgy +2
<danimo> goldenear: but  "but if the choise is to go directly to KDE4 it obviously won't be" sounds like edgy would be based on KDE 3
<danimo> err, KDE 4
<goldenear> More than 1 year to wait....
<goldenear> and I don't think a QT4 app can work with KDE 3.5
<goldenear> especialy for kpart
<danimo> goldenear: well it's pretty simple
<danimo> goldenear: if you want to reach your users within the next 6 months, go KDE 3, but take a look at KDE 4 to prevent ugly design decisions
<danimo> (like using QPtrList, etc)
<danimo> goldenear: I would defer the "complete rewrite" until then though
<goldenear> At the moment, Oskar should only be a rewrite of the kmplayer UI
<danimo> goldenear: and just mess with the guy as much as you can isolate those two things
<danimo> goldenear: ok, then redo the gui in KDE3
<danimo> really
<goldenear> danimo: I've already redisgned the UI with QTdesigner
<goldenear> it's a simple .ui file at the moment
<danimo> goldenear: is designer powerful enough for your purpose?
<goldenear> yes it is
<goldenear> all the UI is ready now
<goldenear> it's only needing a few code to be fully ready (side panel)
<goldenear> danimo: If you want to see how will Oskar look like, here is a screen shot: http://goldenear.online.fr/oskar/oscar_ui01.jpg
<danimo> goldenear: uhm, that looks pretty much like kaffeine :)
<goldenear> a little bit yes
<danimo> no honestlys, what makes kmplay "unique"?
<danimo> or oskar
<goldenear> kmplayer is build on a very solid basis
<goldenear> and it doesn't hang konqueror :)
<goldenear> the integration with KDE/Konq is really well done in kmplayer
<goldenear> oskar will do the same... but with a nice UI for the standalone player too :)
<Riddell> goldenear: yes, qt4 is cool in edgy
<Riddell> goldenear: and please please don't call Oskar, osKar
<Riddell> kbrooks: it is
<kbrooks> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> 19:00 < kbrooks> Is python-qt* included in Kubuntu
<kbrooks> Riddell: ok
<goldenear> Riddell: but if Oskar uses QT4 and Konq QT3... if will be a problem isn't it ?
<Riddell> goldenear: you won't be able to do native konqueror plugins
<danimo> goldenear: just don't do Qt 4 for now
<goldenear> ok thanks
<danimo> goldenear: for KDE 4 apps, the downsides of KDE 4 API stability is far worse than the convienence by Qt 4
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> Does anyone knows why krfb has no encryption support?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-04
<jjesse> remember when i said i hate chicago airport
<jjesse> stupid plane is canceled or delayed and they can't gaurnetee i'll make my connection
<fdoving> nice, airports are fun. they have been flying for many many years, but the airport system still doesn't work well.
<jjesse> yeah i was supposed to be in omaha nebraska to teach a class tomorrow morning at 8am
<jjesse> but can't get ther until 10am tomorrow now
<jjesse> air traffic controllers are delaying the flights due to "low ceiling"
<fdoving> fun. ohwell.
<fdoving> not much we can do about the weather.
<jjesse> yup now i have a 6am flight to catch
<nixternal> jjesse: so no flight ey
<nixternal> it is sunny and warm here in Chicago right now :)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> should I test kde4 with the kubuntu.org packages or built from source?
<_lucky_> the packages are now quite old
<ryanakca> okies, from source it is
<_lucky_> yes but there some minutes breakage, don't expect to compile all the modules tonight
<_lucky_> kdenetwork for instance
<_lucky_> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4 good starting point
<jjesse> nixternal: seriously sunny?
<nixternal> super sunny
<jjesse> all i heard was "there is a low ceiling and we can't gaurentee any flights"
<nixternal> I can see clouds over the lake heading your way
<jjesse> must have been it
<nixternal> the planes are flying..I am in the path of the main runway
<jjesse> i don't understand how things work
<nixternal> we have had popcorn showers and storms, nothing crazy though
<nixternal> jjesse: they make sh*t up all of the time
<jjesse> yup, i was supposed to be in omaha ne for a class at 8am tomorrow
<jjesse> now i don't get into omaha until 10am
<nixternal> when were you supposed to fly out?
<jjesse> 6 est
<nixternal> today?
<nixternal> tomorrow?
<nixternal> next year?
<jjesse> i was supposed to land at 6:30 in chicago and fly out to omaha at 8pm
<jjesse> today
<nixternal> ahh
<jjesse> but the planes were all delayed and i wouldn't make my connection or something like that
<nixternal> you should have just hopped in a rental
<nixternal> 3 hours and you would have been here
<jjesse> yeah i could have but oh well
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> now i have a 6am flight out of gr to chicago
<nixternal> and that is cheaper and you spend the same amount of time as you would flying
<jjesse> and then an 8am out of chicago to ne
<jjesse> oh well, time to go pick up dinner be back later
<nixternal> later
<jjesse> back
<ryanakca> wb
<jjesse> thanks ryanakca
<Hobbsee> morning all
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal :)
<mhb> good morning
<nixternal> mornin'
* nixternal hopes someone will approve KPlayer RFS so I can request a sync
<mhb> nixternal: well definitely not me :o)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> the only issue I see someone having is with the copyright file, and if they do, I have enough firepower to back it up
<nixternal> it is GPL, but the author likes to remain anonymous to an extent
<crimsun> there's nothing in the GPL that states a pseudonymn cannot be used.
<crimsun> it makes it more difficult for the originator to enforce claims, but it doesn't affect the source code itself, which is ultimately what matters
<nixternal> crimsun: that I found out...I dont' care how many people tried to argue laws, there is some sort of weird Bern* something rule that allows for it internationally, and the FSF allows it
<nixternal> the FSF goes as far as verifying the license as well
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Hi
<DaSkreech> Jucato: hi
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
<Hobbsee> !
<Jucato> yo DaSkreech
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<nixternal> boo
* nixternal crosses fingers and hopes sid boots
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> logging out after dist-upgrade crashed
* nixternal seens kdm
* DaSkreech looks up seens
<nixternal> oh wow
<nixternal> seens?
<nixternal> 1:45am
<nixternal> that's why
<nixternal> wo0t!
<DaSkreech> sid up?
<nixternal> embedded http library WORKS! embedded HGET, HPOST, HHEAD WORKS! libhttp-dev, libhttp-dbg WORKS! new Plucker Desktop WORKS! KPlayer WORKS!
<nixternal> I am batting 1000 tonight with Debian builds
<nixternal> close the ITPs, RFS, sleep....
<nixternal> soon, we will have goodies that will wipe out some annoying boogs
<DaSkreech> kde4 ?
<nixternal> KDE whatever! :)
<nixternal> version .whatever
<nixternal> well, I am leaving the KDE 4 stuff up to the Debian KDE 4 people
<nixternal> they are rigorous
* DaSkreech rolls out his iceweseal
<nixternal> eww
<nixternal> Konqui FTW
<Jucato> Konqi!!!!
<Jucato> :)
<DaSkreech> dolphin!
<nixternal> I only have to use FF for my bank..and that is enough pain right there
<nixternal> nothing like pressing the little icon and watching it bounce almost to timeout, and then boom, my Kubuntu welcome page ;)
<nixternal> Konqui, I just think about opening Konqui, and Kubuntu does it...great stuff
<Jucato> you think about opening Konqi and Kubuntu does it? you have some sort of thought recognition device in there?
<nixternal> ya, it is called KDE..it is just that darn smart
<Jucato> hehehe :)
<Tm_T> it IS!
<Tm_T> outsmart me every day
<Tm_T> not that would demand much
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> same here
<nixternal> dolphin don't browse the intarweb though does it?
<Tm_T> "be smart, use KDE"
<Tm_T> "KDE, outsmart you every day"
<Tm_T> "why be dumb whenyou can be smart with KDE"
* Tm_T flips
<Tm_T> hehahahahaha
<nixternal> hahaha
<Jucato> nixternal: no it doesn't. Dolphin is a dedicated file manager only... no embedded previews either
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> konqui ftw!
<Tm_T> nice, I have to call, so I have to disconnect from internet =)
<Jucato> :/
<Tm_T> see you on the other side ->
<DaSkreech> nixternal: tried the new kmymoney?
<nixternal> not yet...I need to..last time I tried they didn't import my bank statements worth a junk
<nixternal> and I wasn't to happy about the usability either
<DaSkreech> I like the new one
<nixternal> g'nite
<Jucato> gn8 nixternal!
<siretart> Riddell: xine-lib 1.1.6 has been built now successfully. I think that's what Tonio needed for new kaffeine
<Tonio_> heya ;)
<raphink> hi siretart && Tonio_
<Tonio_> raphink: ;)
<raphink> a roule?
<siretart> hey raphink, hi Tonio_!
<raphink> what's up siretart?
<siretart> Tonio_: xine-lib 1.1.6 has been built now successfully. I think that's what you need for new kaffeine
<siretart> raphink: thanks, fine, and yourself?
<Tonio_> siretart: perfect ! will upload today :)
<Tonio_> raphink: http://launchpad.net/kdesudo
<Tonio_> raphink: :)
<raphink> I'm good siretart
<raphink> ah super kdesudo
<raphink> trs bien
<Tonio_> raphink: based on a 4 year unmaintained code.....
<Tonio_> I love free software :)
<raphink> hehe yes
<raphink> who is the new maintainer then?
<Tonio_> me :'(
<raphink> tu fais du C?
<Tonio_> raphink: well there is a team for this, including me, mhb, _stefans_...
<raphink> je te vois pas dans les admins sur sourceforge
<raphink> ah
<Tonio_> raphink: I don't know anything about c++, that's the funny thing :)
<raphink> but you're not using the sourceforge page ?
<Tonio_> raphink: upstream is gone for 4 years, no chance to get the key of the sourceforge page....
<Tonio_> raphink: we will use launchpad + kde-apps to release the tarballs
<raphink> how about contacting sourceforge about it?
<raphink> ok
<raphink> nice
<Tonio_> raphink: bah sourceforge is nice for cvs and bugtracker, but for this we have launchpad, so.......
<raphink> yes
<Tonio_> raphink: it already works, fancy testing ?
<Tonio_> I have a deb ;)
<siretart> Tonio_: you seriously like sf's bugtracker?!
<raphink> Tonio_: hmm sure
<Tonio_> siretart: no ;) but I said the functionnality was there
<Tonio_> siretart: I don't feel the need of sourceforge for such a project
<Tonio_> raphink: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp
<Tonio_> raphink: the deb install a dpkg-divert rule for kdesu, so just use "kdesu adept_manager" for example
<siretart> the problem is that xine's bugtracker is still at sf, and they don't want to move to anywhere else
<Tonio_> raphink: should remember the passwors
<Tonio_> raphink: no need to launch it twice ;)
<siretart> that's why the bugpages for the xine packages are so filled up :(
<raphink> a marche sous feisty?
<Tonio_> raphink: and it resolves the app name + icon via the desktop file
<Tonio_> raphink: waip
<raphink> k
<Tonio_> all we need now is the fade effect by _stefans_ and we can release a tarball :)
<raphink> the fade effect?
<Tonio_> raphink: same than on logout, and same than gksudo uses
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> raphink: there is a little bug when using X-Kde-SubstitudeUID, icon and app name are not resolved, so try command line
<Tonio_> btw, that'll work from the kmenu, except the fancy things are gone :(
<raphink> you also miss a bash_completion rule
<raphink> ;)
<_marseillais> hi
<raphink> that's something I could do at least
<raphink> hi _marseillais
<Tonio_> raphink: hum, true ;)
<_marseillais> hi raphink
<raphink> c'est mon truc les rgles de completion maintenant
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> raphink: well I don't use bash anymore ;)
<raphink> ah!
<raphink> bah
<Tonio_> zsh rules
<_marseillais> in a source package is it acceptable if there is a debian-something dir ? i've ask smplayer dev to remove his debian dir and he rename it in debian-rvm....
<Tonio_> completion is 10x better than with bash
<Tonio_> lots of things are really better
<Tonio_> _marseillais: I generally rebuild the tarball without the debian stuff, and put en changelog entry for this
<raphink> yep, that's the best option imo
<Tonio_> except when the packaging is nice, which never happens :)
<raphink> _marseillais: the problem with existant debian/ dirs is that we're not the maintainers of it
<raphink> so we're stuck with following their changelogs and so on
<raphink> when debian/ should our field of action
<Tonio_> raphink: and they generally are done upstream, which means bad packaging, most of the time
<_marseillais> Tonio_, oki i'll do that i didn't it was allowed
<Tonio_> _marseillais: it is :)
<raphink> there's a problem with the dpkg-divert with kdesu Tonio_
<raphink> which is the options
<raphink> I don't really think it's a great idea
<Tonio_> hu ?
<raphink> because kdesu and kdesudo don't take the same options
<Tonio_> where is the problem ?
<raphink> and don't have the same man pages
<Tonio_> raphink: I know I have to divert the man too
<raphink> :s
<raphink> what if people still want to use kdesu?
<raphink> I don't expect anyone to use dpkg-divert
<Tonio_> raphink: they have to remove the package...
<raphink> that's a problem
<raphink> why can't users have both programs installed?
<Tonio_> raphink: we are not going to patch the all kde to use kdesudo as backend for krun and X-Kde-SubstitudeUID
<Tonio_> that would be nightmare stuff
<raphink> how about developers who need to be sure that their program will run fine with both kdesu and kdesudo?
<Tonio_> raphink: because kdesu is hardcoded anywhere in kde, there is no way to set the app we want as default
<Tonio_> that's the issue
<raphink> ah
<Tonio_> of course I'd do that differently if I could
<raphink> there's no variable in kderc for that?
<Tonio_> raphink: the current work on kdesudo is to make it compatible with kdesu options
<Tonio_> we already added teh -c, --comment
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> raphink: I hope to have something 100% command line compatible with kdesu in about a month
<raphink> ok
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> mhb: hey ;)
<mhb> oh no, I missed Tonio again
<Riddell> yes, me too, I hope he uploads kaffeine before the freeze
<_marseillais> wich freeze ? it's not in august ?
<Riddell> the Tribe 1 freeze
<mhb> _marseillais: tribe 1 freeze
<mhb> _marseillais: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<_marseillais> mhb, thanks i was asking you that link
<_marseillais> :)
<fdoving> is revu dead?
<glatzor> Riddell: morning. when do you plan to upload the new python-kde3 3.17? guidance depends on it.
<Riddell> glatzor: I'll look at that now
<glatzor> cool
<crimsun> fdoving: machine's down for new kernel/maintenance
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Tm_T> Kate & Kontact crashing on quit
<mhb> Tm_T: now that is a completely useless message to us :o) (sorry for the joke, I mean it well)
<mhb> Tm_T: you know, if you want to get it fixed, report a bug about it and include lots of information (release, KDE version, crash backtrace, etc.)
<mhb> Tm_T: and pray that a developer can reproduce it
<Tm_T> mhb: err
<Tm_T> why you're telling me this?
* Jucato guesses mhb doesn't know Tm_T :)
* Tm_T is laughing his weak beard
<mhb> Jucato: not personally, no...
<Jucato> Tm_T: serves you right for being too elusive :P
<Jucato> er.. "elusive" really isn't the correct adjective..
<mhb> Tm_T: I'd tell the first line to everyone
<mhb> Tm_T: and those others are because I'm a nice person :o)
<Tm_T> mhb: oh, I was just thinking out loud
<Tm_T> I was about to start hunting the issue, if it is reported, if not, check what exactly is causing it,then report ;)
* Jucato goes for some dinner :)
<Tm_T> happy meal
<mhb> Tm_T: cool
<Tm_T> hmm, no pun intended
<Jucato> McDonald's Happy Meal? :)
<Tm_T> bah, still no kde devel cloak
<Jucato> now you made me crave for a nice, juicy, cholesterol-loaded burger...
<Jucato> Tm_T: how come?
<Jucato> you haven't applied yet?
<Tm_T> I have
* Jucato really goes now
<Tm_T> bah, I think njaard just hates me
<Jucato> you think? :D
<Tm_T> maybe I have mocked him too much =)
<mhb> Tm_T: serves you right for thinking out loud :o)
<jjesse> nixternal: finally in o'hare airport
<Jucato> or maybe you have thought out loud too much
<Tm_T> that too =)
<Tm_T> WHEEEE =)
* Tm_T had too much coffee
<Tm_T> that said, more coffee ->
<Tm_T> ah right, I remember this one
<Tm_T> *** glibc detected *** kate: free(): invalid pointer: 0xbfdd9ab0 ***
<jjesse> Tm_T: theres no such thing as too much coffee
<Tm_T> jjesse: there is, trust me
* jjesse has been up since 4am trying to catch a flight
<jjesse> so there is no such thing :)
<Tm_T> there is, trust me
* Tm_T can hear the echo
<Tm_T> but too much sleep? that's harder to achieve
<jjesse> i get a headache if i sleep too long, does that count as too much sleep
<Tm_T> no, that's just headache
<Tm_T> I get backpains from over 6 hour sleeps
<Tm_T> btw those headaches prolly comes from your neck, rotate your head and sleep more ;-P
<jjesse> grin i'll try that next time
<Tm_T> almost like this crashing is sort of libc issue
<Tm_T> ok, time to crash kontact too
<Tm_T> and failure
<Nightrose> hi
<Nightrose> Riddell: so I did not package stuff before so I would need a mentor
<Nightrose> and somesting small to start with ;-)
<Nightrose> -s
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> welcome Nightrose :)
<Nightrose> ;-) hey
* apachelogger takes a look in his todo directory
<Jucato> what's a "todo"? ;)
<Nightrose> ah don do that - I know your list....
* Nightrose is afraid
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that's the alpha folder :P
<mhb> I see a list of choirs coming up for Jucato
<apachelogger> todo is filled with crap I'm not interessted
<apachelogger> in
<Jucato> mhb: heh :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: all the good software is already in alpha here ;-)
<Riddell> Nightrose: the main task we need done now is merging package with newer debian versions
<Riddell> Nightrose: I'd recommend picking a KDE package from http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html and trying to merge it
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/Merging has a merging howto
<apachelogger> mh, good idea that is
<Nightrose> ok I'll have a look at that as soon as possible
<sebas> apachelogger: Do you have a rokymotion mailinglist?
<Riddell> Nightrose: try kftpgrabber perhaps
<Nightrose> sebas: we do
<sebas> Nightrose: What's the address?
<Nightrose> sebas: one moment - looking for it
<sebas> Nightrose: Thanks
<Nightrose> https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/amarok-promo
<sebas> Merci
<Nightrose> Riddell: I'll get back to you when I read everything thats necessary
<Riddell> Nightrose: let me know if you have any questions
<Nightrose> will do thx
<Hobbsee> hi all!
<mhb> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<mhb> Tonio_ !!
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> mhb: how are you ? :)
<Hobbsee> yay, Tonio_!
<Tonio_> yop Hobbsee ;)
<mhb> Tonio_: great, because I'm finally beginning to understand the konsole kPart magic :o)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ping ?
<mhb> Tonio_: has RadiantFire tried to join the team?
<mhb> Tonio_: kdesudo one
<Tonio_> mhb: yep, what will e do ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey
<_StefanS_> wassup
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just wanted to know if you have a planning for the fade effect and kdesudo ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: like a timeframe+
<_StefanS_> ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: if yes I'll wait, if no, I'll release a tarball on kde-apps
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep
<Tonio_> mhb: RadiantFire is interested in working on the code too ?
<mhb> Tonio_: yes
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just release the tarball, I have had a sick child for a few days, so it has been hard to get anything done on the side
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I will make it though (soon i promise)
<Tonio_> mhb: great, does he have ideas on things to do ?
<mhb> Tonio_: the thing is, some people would like to see only one KDE app for admin granting
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no pb :) just wanted to be sure I wouldn't have to re-release another tarball in 2 days ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: take your time, our target is gutsy now...
<Tonio_> mhb: true
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep, true.
<Tonio_> mhb: but in my opinion, different framework mean different apps.....
<mhb> Tonio_: so he and me would like to try to achieve that, separate the kdesudo and kdesu into a backend and a frontend
<mhb> Tonio_: two backends/one frontend
<Tonio_> mhb: very hard to do..... have you check kdesu structure ?
<Tonio_> mhb: it is a nightmare
<Tonio_> using kdesu_stub, kdesud etc....
<mhb> Tonio_: I haven't, but RadiantFire might have
<Tonio_> this is the problem :)
<mhb> Tonio_: yes, I don't say it's an easy job
<Tonio_> mhb: at the moment, as we have to divert kdesu to kdesudo, it would be nice to clone the maximum number of options kdesu has
<mhb> we want to start with having a single UI class for both of them, that's simple
<Tonio_> I mean command line options
<mhb> yeah
<Tonio_> btw that would help for the backend/frontend thing
<mhb> Tonio_: I think it would be cool to have him on the team
<mhb> Tonio_: he can help with that, I'm certain
<Tonio_> mhb: I approved him
<mhb> thanks
<Tonio_> I'm just doubting of the feasability of this
<Tonio_> kdesu is a nightmare
<Tonio_> if you plan to do that, it would be more interesting to rewrite kdesu for kde4, compatible with sudo :)
<_StefanS_> ^ sounds a like a good path
<_StefanS_> +1 for kde4+kdesu with sudo support
<_StefanS_> :D
<Tonio_> but of course the backend/frontend idea is good
<mhb> yeah, that might be the best approach
<Tonio_> just that it would be easier to make a kdesudo compatible with su than a kdesu compatible with sudo :)
<nosrednaekim> I think that sounds good too... kdesu has always annoyed me
<Tonio_> mhb: if the plan is to have kdesudo also compatible with su, I of course approve that
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: how many options are we talking about in the kdesu that needs to be supported?
<Tonio_> just get afayc of the kdesu code, bad for your health
<mhb> Tonio_: hehe :o)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: man kdesu
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: not that much in fact
<Nightrose> ;-) nice picture in the mail sebas
<Tonio_> mhb: btw, jdesu is just perfect for su
<Tonio_> mhb: that's why it doesn't sound a big issue for me to have 2 apps
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thats not much I think, AFAIR most of that is coming from kpassworddialog class anyways
<Tonio_> mhb: but of course, if you consider the long term approach
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I planned to work on that toonight, adding more options
<mhb> Tonio_: yes, in the long term it would be great to have one app on KDE SVN
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: lets do that together then
<mhb> -i is mine :o)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: my kid is pretty well now and shouldn't cause too much noisy tonight
<Tonio_> mhb: the long term is to replace kdesu, or patch kde to set the wanted backend
<Tonio_> mhb: the problem is that kdesu is hardcoded everywqhere in kde code
<Tonio_> mhb: that's why I think the first thing to do is reproduce all the command line options in fact.....
<sebas> Nightrose: :>
<Tonio_> then separate to frontend + backend
<Tonio_> mhb: agree on the idea ?
<mhb> yes
<Lure_> apachelogger: I have seen you khalki packages on revu - do you plan to upload libkhalki too?
<apachelogger> Lure_: it's alrady uploaded I think
<apachelogger> just waiting for it to get in the repos
<Lure_> apachelogger: on revu?
<apachelogger> well, and ubuntu
<Lure_> I have only seen khalkicards/applet
<apachelogger> aaaaa
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I just look at that fade, it seems like you and mhb will take the command line (?)
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> might it be a typo
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> the name just sux
<apachelogger> and the unreachablility of revu sux even more
<Lure_> apachelogger: yep, it seems revu is down for maintenance
<apachelogger> just like LP is
<Hobbsee> it's probably sitting in new
* apachelogger hates when ubuntu servers go down for maintenance
<apachelogger> seems to always happen when I want to work :P
* apachelogger writes a mail to Riddell
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the command line options is one of the only thing I think I can do myself :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I won't take the only thing away from you :D
<Tonio_> lol
* mhb looks forward to see those bling effects :o)
<mhb> _StefanS_: ^^
<Hobbsee> mmm...bling...
<_StefanS_> :)
<Hobbsee> mmm....shiny....
<Hobbsee> must...have...shiny....
<ShinyMonster> must...have...shiny....
* Jucato polishes ShinyMonster
* ShinyMonster gets shinier
<Jucato> yay shiny!!!
* n8k99 looks in here and gets scared, really scared
<Hobbsee> hiya n8k99
<n8k99> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> why scared?
<n8k99> all this shinying going on in here
<n8k99> \^o^?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<n8k99> are the kde4 packages in the repos- and can i switch one of my machines over to using it by apt-get?
<Hobbsee> you probably could, but i'd wait for the first beta, as apparently they dont work too well
<n8k99> hmm.. ok
* rouzic est ausente: Ausente por ahora.
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Riddell> kwwii: about?  don't suppose you remember where you put that akademy logo alteration you made?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: mm, best not to kick people without giving them a chance
<Hobbsee> Riddell: he's been warned before, i'm quite sure.
<Hobbsee> adn it's in !guidelines and such, which is a standard #ubuntu, etc, factoid
<kwwii> Riddell: sure, let me send it to you
<kwwii> Riddell: http://sinecera.de/akademy_long_g.svg
<Riddell> thanks kwwii
<Lure_> Riddell: can we get this in for Tribe1: http://packages.ryanak.ca/pool/ryan-gutsy/kmilo/kdeutils_3.5.7-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<Lure_> Riddell: and kwwii can then work on some cutomization for next Tribe: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KMilo+-+Customizable+DefaultSkin?content=56287
<Lure_> Riddell: I am running this now for a week without any problems
* Hobbsee notes that she could now upload that.
<Hobbsee> Lure_: main's not frozen yet, iirc?
<Lure_> Hobbsee: sure, use you superpowers
<Hobbsee> Lure_: wrong target, though
<Riddell> actually I did upload that, but it was for feisty so it got rejected, re-uploading
<Lure_> Hobbsee: you should know that better now (I do not need to know that) ;-)
<Lure_> Hobbsee: but I think freeze is tommorow
<Hobbsee> define tommorrow.
<Lure_> Riddell: thanks
<Lure_> Hobbsee: 00:00 UTC?
<Hobbsee> ofwhat date?
<Hobbsee> 9+ hours away, possibly
<Lure_> 00:00 UTC Tuesday
<kwwii> Lure: is that already in k-d-s ?
<Lure> kwwii: not yet, but default is already better than old kmilo
<Lure> kwwii: but it can be controled trough k-d-s (rc file)
<kwwii> someone should put that in and then I can theme it ;-)
<seele> Riddell: ping
<Lure> kwwii: Riddell just did so it should be in Tribe1
<Riddell> seele: hi
<kwwii> Lure: great, I'll look into it later
<siretart> Tonio_: Riddell: how angry would users get if xine would drop the arts output plugin?
<siretart> read: no arts support at all
<apachelogger> siretart: they wouldn't notice
<siretart> really?
<nixternal> some would
<apachelogger> or if they would, they probably would love it
<nixternal> haha
<Riddell> siretart: not sure, some people use it when they have sound cards that can only play from one source at a time
<siretart> I don't use kde, I just now that arts is this kde soundserver thingy
<siretart> s/now/know/
<siretart> Riddell: don't we use dmix for that?
<nixternal> ahh, in phonon
<apachelogger> mhhhh
<apachelogger> phonon == pure love
<nixternal> yes it does
<seele> Riddell: the kopete question, is this for determining the default?
<Riddell> siretart: I wouldn't object if it was easier to drop it, but why is that the case?
<nixternal> man, everything I have read and seen == pure love, except for KHelpCenter...but we are working on that :)
<Riddell> seele: konversation.  yes, konversation upstream uses tabs at bottom, kubuntu uses list view at side
<siretart> Riddell: see debian bug http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=354437
<ubotu> Debian bug 354437 in xine-ui "Crash with "can't create mcop directory"" [Grave,Open] 
<siretart> Riddell: upstream is going to drop it for xine 1.2, and we're currently discussing dropping it from the debian package
<apachelo1ger> konvi is suffering a lot here :(
<Riddell> siretart: can't the user just uninstall the xine arts plugin?
<siretart> Riddell: now he can, since I seperated it to 'libxine1-kde'
<siretart> before, you couldn't
<Riddell> oh, I was confusing it with libarts1-xine
<Riddell> which is the other way around
<Riddell> wow, multimedia on linux can get quite crazy
<Riddell> I wonder what happens if you feed xine into arts and arts into xine
<Riddell> so aye, I don't mind it being dropped
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> ask crimsun he knows all of the sounds stuff
<nixternal> ;)
<mhb> hmm, is there a search engine indexing KDE3's API?
<mhb> for some reason, google doesn't produce very useful results
<mhb> usually dead links only - for me, that is
<Riddell> the API stuff has moved around recently
<apachelogger> mhb: http://api.kde.org/
<apachelogger> ..and got search feature
<mhb> apachelogger: oh yes
<mhb> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> yw
<Hobbsee> do we have any specific kde packages which need upgrading?
<Hobbsee> or easy bug fixes?
* apachelogger is wondering whether he can get his own packaging mentor
<apachelogger> just throwing packages up to revu is far too slow for me :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: you do need to poke people to review stuff on revu
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you going to merge filelight and filelight-i18n?
<apachelogger> Riddell: though where? or who?
<apachelogger> first I'd need filelight 1.0 to be in debian, don't I?
<Riddell> any kde type in ubuntu-dev
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, we don't depend on debian
<apachelogger> so, how to do what with filelight?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: here or #ubuntu-motu
* apachelogger will just poke everyone :P
<Hobbsee> that works
<apachelogger> anyway, that's not sorta issue.... though filelight not being 1.0 is!
<Riddell> apachelogger: move all the po files into the main .orig, package, revu
<apachelogger> ah merging the two package :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5370
<apachelogger> Lure: khalkhi - http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5308
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: isnt that stalled?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Riddell> "DEFT (acronym of "Digital Evidence & Forensic Toolkit) is a customized distribution of the Kubuntu live Linux CD."  cool
<Riddell> http://www.stevelab.net/deft/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=26
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: that compiles fine.  it still deviates from debian unnecessarily by converting to cdbs.  I'm happy to upload it so long as you send changes back to the debian developer
<apachelogger> Riddell: tried to contact him :|
<apachelogger> no response
<Riddell> apachelogger: P??r Andersson <paran@lysator.liu.se>
<apachelogger> james.troup@canonical.com
<apachelogger> oi
<Riddell> oh, he's not debian
<apachelogger> just noticed :D
<apachelogger> ok, gotta mail him
<Riddell> apachelogger: ask him if he's happy just ceding it to the debian-qt-kde team in debian, if you want to maintain it there
<Riddell> anyway, I'll upload this now
<Riddell> imbrandon: ping, you havn't uploaded k-d-s
<apachelogger> Riddell: is there any reason why filelight package should have a debian/menu file?
<Riddell> everything /should/ have a debian/menu file
<Riddell> generally I don't bother since any sane desktop should use XDG now
<apachelogger> Riddell: so better leave it? ... if yes - do I have to carry the postinst postrm with it to update menu database?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I didn't think debian menu needed postinst/rm
<apachelogger> ok, because they are missing debhelper stuff and I'm not motivated to add it ^^
<paran> Riddell: thats is me. I never claimed to be debian :)
<Riddell> paran: no, my mistake, not sure why I thought you were
* paran is wondering if he should take that as a compliment or not
<Riddell> well it's not an insult :)
<paran> hehe
<paran> I only care about the package as I use filelight a lot. nice having 1.0 uploaded now
<apokryphos> yeah, filelight's great
<paran> only annoying thing about it is that it doesn't handle sparse files
* apachelogger feeds new filelight into lintian
<giangy> [ 1626.768000]  device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<giangy> [ 1626.768000]  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<giangy> [ 1626.768000]  device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<giangy> [ 1626.768000]  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<giangy> [ 1627.152000]  device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<giangy> [ 1627.156000]  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<giangy> uhm..
<Riddell> nixternal: licence won't pass http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5357
<Riddell> but as least it clears up why it's not in debian, which I've been wondering for ages
<nixternal> ahh, remove that Riddell...we are going to seperate libmonkey from that package
<Riddell> nixternal: doesn't that defeat the whole point of the package?
<nixternal> well, the package is actually a library and binary
<nixternal> we need to pull the library and seperate it into multivers, and then the k3b plugin can go into universe
<nixternal> so I have been told
<Riddell> right, but k3b still can't link to the library
<nixternal> why can't k3b link to it?
<nixternal> the license says any GPL software can use it
<nixternal> or is the linking the bad part?
<DaSkreech> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6820 2007-03-07 21:42 /usr/bin/free
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, it says GPL can use it, but GPL doesn't allow GPLed software to use it
<Riddell> linking is the bad part, that's what makes it a derived work
<nixternal> ahhh
<ScottK> nixternal: Dad says, "You can go to the party and drink with your friends as long as Mom is OK with it."  Mom, of course, is not OK with it.
<nixternal> so toss it out then, and tell Sebastian he needs to fix that :)
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> I can't run apps :(
<nixternal> ScottK: you just had me thinking of freakin' merges with that statement :) MoM and DaD :)
<ScottK> Heh
<DaSkreech> Why would I not be able to run programs?
<DaSkreech> they segfault or tell me cannot execute binary file
<apachelogger> someone wanna revu kopte-otr plugin? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5298
* apachelogger pokes Lure_
<Riddell> apachelogger: try manchicken__ ?
<apachelogger> really, we should get a mailing list or something, I have no idea who's motu and who's not :S
* apachelogger pokes manchicken__ as well
<Riddell> apachelogger: well there is a mailing list, the trouble is that everyone assumes someone else will do it
<apachelogger> oh ^^
<Riddell> so you need to poke people explicitly usually
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5377 has the wrong version number, ubuntu1 is already uploaded
<apachelogger> --- but remember to move changelog item for post* to new entry
<apachelogger> Riddell: shall I reupload right now?
<Riddell> apachelogger: sure
<apachelogger> k :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5379
<apachelogger> btw, does kopete-otr depend on kopete for you?
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger> ok
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's not in the depends for the package.
<apachelogger> ScottK: ${shlibs:Depends} detects a depend
<apachelogger> ScottK: or do you mean at compile time?
<ScottK> No, I meant run time.  Hmm.  I didn't think it would pick something like that up.  I guess I need to go study that one more.
<Riddell> Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.7-1), kopete (>= 4:3.5.7-1)
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, I also wondered, but as long as it works ^_^
<Riddell> ScottK: it's because kopete itself uses a library
<Riddell> root@lichts:/root/kopete-otr# ldd /usr/lib/kde3/kopete_otr.so libkopete.so.1 => /usr/lib/libkopete.so.1 (0x00002ac24470f000)
<Riddell> and /usr/lib/libkopete.so.1 is part of kopete's package, so shlibs will pick up that dependency
<ScottK> Interesting.
* ScottK is downloading it now.
<DaSkreech> hi ubotu
<Arby> is it known that kde system settings app is broken in gutsy?
<manchicken__> What does that plugin do?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't know enough yet to feel comfortable advocating this package.
<Riddell> apachelogger: khalkhi uploaded, I presume it's ok to upload it even though it hasn't passed NEW yet
<Riddell> Arby: I've heard complaints
<Arby> Riddell: yes, kmenu > system settings == crash
<apachelogger> manchicken__: Off-The-Record encryption
<Riddell> Arby: how's kcontrol?
<Arby> not sure, haven't tried
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks, btw, is there a way I can track the upload status of packages?
<Arby> I'm used to the gui for those things, can I just run kcontrol in commandline
<Arby> sorry, naive question I know
<Riddell> apachelogger: only keep watching https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/khalkhi and gutsy-changes
<apachelogger> k, thank you
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue to see NEW queue
<Arby> ok kcontrol launches but has very limited options
<Riddell> Arby: so it's probably a problem with XDG menu foo
<Riddell> ScottK: if you're in a revu mood, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5313 needs looked at
<Arby> have I got a cat in hells chance of debugging that?
<Arby> and where would I start?
<DaSkreech> ha ha John Mcain is thinking of having Ballmer on his tech cabinet if he gets elected
* apachelogger is checking a bug in oooqs2-kde
<Arby> message in konsole reads 'Warning No K menu group with X-KDE-BaseGroup=settings found Default to Settings/'
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> now that memload can't be normal
<manchicken> Has anybody seen imbrandon lately?
<DaSkreech> I have
<ScottK> I love downloading from REVU.  It reminds me of the good old days on dial-up.
<Arby> Riddell: what do I need to do to get enough info for a useful bug report?
<Arby> system settings gives a traceback but most of the debugging symbols are missing.
<Riddell> Arby: find a fix :)
<mhb> ScottK: how I hate those good old days
<Arby> might be tricky since I don't even understand what's broken :)
<Arby> hmm, maybe I'll go and poke something I might understand :)
<Riddell> Arby: kcontrol just has networking and periferals folders?
<Arby> Riddell: yes
<Arby> Riddell: most of the stuff that should be in system settings seems to be in kmenu>lost + found
<ScottK> mhb: </sarcasm>
<DaSkreech> hg
* apachelogger isn't in mood for code revu
<apachelogger> *report to upstream*
<DaSkreech> nixternal: have a feisty machine?
<ScottK> Riddell: Reviewed.
<Riddell> thanks
<ScottK> No problem.  That one actually had problems I knew enough about to comment sensibly on...
<Riddell> Arby: I take it the kmenu is otherwise normal?
<Arby> Riddell: yes fine
<Riddell> all a bit strange
<Arby> indeed
<Arby> I've just installed a load of updates, let me reboot and see what happens.
<Arby> Riddell: what package would I need to ge the relevant debugging symbols?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: I have a feisty machine, what's up?
<nixternal> I use Feisty for my some-what stable box :)
<DaSkreech> can you give me the md5sum for gwenview?
<nixternal> sure
<crimsun> from the repo?
<crimsun> that info is available via `apt-cache show gwenview|grep ^MD5`
<nixternal> MD5sum: 541bf7df4c03123eb08105c25a0f548c
* nixternal goes to school
<DaSkreech> I think mu /usr/bin folder is corrupt
<Arby> Riddell: turns out the system settings problem has been reported, bug 114286
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114286 in kde-systemsettings "systemsettings crash in Gutsy Gibbon" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114286
<Arby> added a comment fwiw.
<xRaich[o] 2x>  can somebody tell me where i can get the german localisation files for kdevelop?
<DaSkreech> s/j k3b
<marseillai> to build pykde package what should i use in debian/rules for cdbs packages?
<Lure> Arby: can confirm bug (I thought it was just my system at first)
<Lure> Riddell: this bug should be milestoned to tribe-1
<Arby> Lure: thanks, nice to know it's not just me
<marseillai> Lure: does this sort of error remind you a classic error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24134/ ??
<Lure> marseillai: never saw something like this - this looks like .orig.tar.gz is uncompressed again as part of build?!
<Lure> marseillai: is there such rule in debian/rules?
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> Lure: my debian rules only contain : debhelper and kde rules
<Lure> marseillai: and french does not help me ;-)
<marseillai> yes Lure i can understand this
<marseillai> in fact i don't know how to set my console in english
<Lure> marseillai: you can du "LANG=C <command>" to get english
<marseillai> oh
<marseillai> magic
<marseillai> Lure:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24138/
<marseillai> you have an idea ?
<marseillai> and if i remove this dir
<Lure> marseillai: check for this tmp-nest file - possible that you have run it before as root
<marseillai> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24140/
<Lure> marseillai: you may try in -motu - I really do not have any good idea
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> thanks
<Lure> and also have to go to bed now (have early meeting tommorow)
<Lure> night all
<marseillai> i've not have man lucks in motu
<marseillai> so i'll try tomorrow
<marseillai> this evening is too late
<Arby> is anyone else finding OpenOffice very unstable in gutsy?
<Riddell> we don't care about openoffice, canonical will be hiring someone to do that soon :)
<Arby> oh that's good, because it's utterly screwed right now.
<Arby> :)
<Arby> is it worth filing a bug then?
<Riddell> sure
<Arby> Riddell: if writer and calc crash with the same errors, do I file one bug or two?
<Riddell> one
<Riddell> and it's the same source package anyway
<Arby> OK thanks, lots of stuff about glib and gdk whatever they are
<Riddell> gnome stuff
<Arby> well it's b0rked :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-05
<jjesse> evening
<nosrednaekim> hello.
<Riddell> hmm, no tonio with kaffeine
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: you do work on guidance power manager, right?
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Hobbsee> did the kdesudo dialog ever get uploaded?
<fdoving> i've hacked a littlebit on that.
<fdoving> but i need to go to work. bye. :)
<Hobbsee> cya
* viviersf strangles kmail :(
* nixternal hugs it
* Jucato strangles kmail while nixternal hugs it...
<Jucato> (at the same time)
* nixternal strangles funky cdbs love to get pkg correct
<nixternal> that would be like one giant bear hug
<Jucato> ;)
* nixternal hopes this build works..if not..sleep time...
<Jucato> sleep first, build later :)
<nixternal> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<nixternal> !jucato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jucato - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I think he needs one :)
<Jucato> good bot :)
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!
<Jucato> lol!
<nixternal> gah
<Jucato> I'm not that known amongst the wider -devel population to warrant one :)
<nixternal> that's it, I am switching to Xandros!
<Jucato> hahaha
<Jucato> same thing :P
<nixternal> Jucato: known as much as I am
<nixternal> haha right
<nixternal> I just got done reading the Xandros forums
<Jucato> heheh
<nixternal> all 15 of their users quit
<Jucato> is Xandros that desperate for publicity or whatever?
<nixternal> don't know..but that wouldn't warrant bedding with Microsoft
<nixternal> one of the Xandros users said Ubuntu is next to strike a deal, and the only distro that would never cave is Debian
<Jucato> yeah right :)
<nixternal> someone said it best..Microsoft realizes that Vista isn't doing well and that Linux is taking off..so this is the way they fix the problem
<Jucato> yeah, "dig a deeper hole" always fixes problems :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> alright...package didn't work...sleep time
<nixternal> g'nite
<Jucato> g'night!
<Jucato> hm.. you sleep at this hour, while Admiral_Chicago eats...
<yveslu> hi
<yveslu> http://dot.kde.org/1172617283/1172768274/1172773687/1172776025/
<yveslu> any plan to turn this feature on for gusty? it should greatly improve kdes startup speed
<Hobbsee> yveslu: neat!
* Hobbsee just saw that in +1
<yveslu> yes :)
<yveslu> sorry for spamming ;)
<Hobbsee> depends when the binutils is released, i guess
<yveslu> as Fedora 7 is out, I guess they are already, or in the process of...
<Hobbsee> yveslu: main is frozen for tribe 1 now.  maybe after that
<yveslu> ok... let's hope for it :-)
<Hobbsee> upstream is saying it's causing bugs
<Hobbsee> on the ML
<yveslu> oh
<yveslu> got a link?
<Hobbsee> yveslu: third comment.  http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-optimize&m=115867874021537&w=3 and continuing the thread
<yveslu> yes I have read about that. but it's a different thing than Thiago wrote about
<yveslu> he wrote about the -reduce-relocations configure option of Qt... I have never seen any comment about so far
<Hobbsee> oh wait
<Hobbsee> right, yeha
<Hobbsee> looks interesting - both of them
<yveslu> yes
<yveslu> also, I'm not sure whether it's a Qt4-only-thing
<yveslu> got to go... have a nice day
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kaffeine commited
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for beeing late on that point, but as it only builds since yesterday, and I still don't have internet at home :'(
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw you can ping pitti to approve
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: main is frozen now - what's the change?
* Hobbsee can do it
<Jucato> hah! exercising -core powers :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kaffeine plugin doesn't crash konqueror
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: okay.  have you uploaded it yet?
<Tonio_> 5 weeks without internet at home.......
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: and is there anything else that we should have fixed pre-tribe1?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nope, but Riddell asked me to upload
<Tonio_> so did I
<Tonio_> french providers technically are good, but the services are really really really bad reguarding to the customers
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah right, it's already uploaded.  asking
* Lure is trying irc from phone
<Hobbsee> hi Lure!
<Hobbsee> Lure: test failed
<Jucato> Lure: thanks for the comment btw :)
<Riddell> anyone on gutsy able to confirm the new kdebase and system settings last night fixed kcontol and ss?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it loads now
<Riddell> which?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: system settings.  and kcontrol, for the most part
<Riddell> most part?
<hunger> What was broken?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: seems to be some kdesudo breakage in kcontrol/system settings, though, whenever you hit hte administrator mode button
<Hobbsee> not sure if that's happening with kdesu too - i think it was, prior to that patch
<hunger> Switching to admin mode works for me.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: in gutsy?
<Riddell> hunger rather ^^
<hunger> Riddell: Yeap.
<hunger> Riddell: Last update was about 30min ago.
<Riddell> ok, groovy, I'll see what happens on the CDs for kdesu then
<Riddell> maybe kdesudo will fix this one day
<hunger> Does that switch to admin thingy work for users not allowed to do sudo? Just curious.
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> certainly better not anyway
<hunger> Riddell: It could fall back to su:-)
<hunger> Well, probably too much work anyway...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: have you played with seeds yet?
<Riddell> mhb: able to point Dominic Liche towards how to help with testing?
<Riddell> (on kubuntu-devel list)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if you want to try it out you can add dolphin and remove kmplayer from desktop
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no i havent, yes i want to, and damn my connection *sucks*
<Riddell> Hobbsee: bzr checkout sftp://jr@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.gutsy
<Hobbsee> thanks
<Riddell> emacs desktop; bzr diff; bzr commit
<Hobbsee> will look in a min - want to check out kaffeine first
<Riddell> other seeds listed on https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-seeds/
<Riddell> also (inside the kubuntu.gutsy directory) bzr merge sftp://jr@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.gutsy
<Riddell> fix any problems; bzr resolve foo (where foo is any file that had a conflict); bzr diff (to check it's all good); bzr commit
<Hobbsee> right
<LongPointyStick> Riddell: my connection is terrible tonight
<LongPointyStick> you may need to do this, if i cant get the checkout
<LongPointyStick> if i stop responding on irc, i've been d/c'd again
<nosrednaekim> Lure: hello
<Hobbsee> ooh yay, it downloaded
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you happen to commit that already?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: nope
<Riddell> well, you can use bzr log and see :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: there's no kmplayer in the desktop seed, only kmplayer-konq-plugins
<Riddell> yeah, that's the one we don't need any more
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Riddell> if we wanted to keep it in main we could put it in supported, but there's no reason to keep it in main
<LongPointyStick> aaaa
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay...done the merge, attemtping to commit again
<Hobbsee> right, committed.
* Hobbsee wonders if she needs to push too
* ScottK2 recalls mail from PItti saying the archive was frozen for main and on manual for universe.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: seeds pushed.
<hunger> The new guidance-backends conflicts with the old kde-guidance on some files (e.g. /usr/share/apps/guidance/vesamodes).
* ScottK posts pro-Kubuntu messages on the Xandros forums...
<Hobbsee> mmm...bugger.
<n8k99> really?
<Riddell> ScottK: best not to troll
<ScottK> Riddell: Didn't troll.  Told the honest truth.  I started with Xandros and moved to Kubuntu and have been happy.
<ScottK> Actually, messages was wrong, it was just one.
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato!
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! :)
* Jucato is having a slight headache, probably because of a toothache...
<Hobbsee> :(
* Hobbsee removes Jucato's head.  problem solved.
<Jucato> oooh! that feels better :)
<Hobbsee> that new volume dialog box rocks, btw
<Jucato> kmilo? kewl
<Jucato> er... kool
<Hobbsee> yep
<apachelogger> is autoremoving old kernels planed for gutsy?
<Jucato> is that advisable? I mean unless it leaves at least one other kernel
<Hobbsee> you'd only need one old one
<Jucato> so that autoremover would leave that old one?
<apachelogger> yup
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> maybe just do a check
<apachelogger> for example check at 3rd boot after upgrade whether old kernel has been booted at least once, if not just remove it
<apachelogger> so if one notices strange behaviour with new kernel there is 3 boots time to try with old one
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: in revu mood?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: hmm...not particularly, sorry, my connection is crap tonight
<Hobbsee> means downloading anything, even to remote debsign, will be very painful
<apachelogger> ok :)
* Hobbsee is getting 99.6% packet loss, it seems.
<Hobbsee> that's what mtr is telling me, anyway
<apachelogger> doesn't sound very funny :|
<Hobbsee> not overly.   i'm ssh'd into a friend's machine, so any time it drops, it doesnt take forever to reconnect to irc
<apachelogger> :)
<Hobbsee> also helpful for when i pull the cable
<Hobbsee> fortunatley, $friend's machine is abotu 20km away, so the latency, even on a crap day, isnt too bad.
<Lure> Riddell: I suspect this is known: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/.version', which is also in package kde-guidance-powermanager
<Hobbsee> Lure: someone's mentioned it earlier, but no ones' fixed it yet
<Hobbsee> 22:24 < hunger> The new guidance-backends conflicts with the old kde-guidance on some files (e.g. /usr/share/apps/guidance/vesamodes).
<Hobbsee> maybe there are 2, then.
* Hobbsee hasnt downloaded the source, and checked, for obvious reasons
<Riddell> Lure: nnarg
<Lure> Hobbsee: this is probably caused by recent change of Riddell to split out guidance backend
<Lure> Riddell: full log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24240/
* rouzic est ausente: Ausente por ahora.
* Hobbsee beats rouzic_ausente with a big stick.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if your connection too broken to update kubuntu-meta still?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: already uploaded, and accepted
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i've renamed it "the spiderweb" though
<Riddell> oh, there it is on gutsy-changes, groovy
<Hobbsee> :)
<nosrednaekim> Lure: your idea sounds good for guidance powermanager.
<mhb> Riddell: will do
<mhb> Riddell: oh, Lure was a few minutes faster ... thanks Lure
<Riddell> Lure: it's python-central being strange.  I don't understand why it does this now but didn't do it before when we already had two packages from the guidance source package
<Hobbsee> wow.  my kubuntu devel logs go back to breezy, in december 05
<Hobbsee> no wonder kate dies a little when trying to open them
<hunger> Hobbsee: Wow... you must be *old* ;-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: *grin*
<Hobbsee> i'm not that old
* hunger grins at Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hunger: i've been using linux for a bit under 2 years
<hunger> Hobbsee: I'd be surprised if you were older than me.
<Hobbsee> actually, that wouldnt ahve been the earliest time i was in kubuntu-devel, either.
* Hobbsee is young.
<Hobbsee> that's just when i finished school, so actually looked to do some serious dev stuff on kubuntu
<Hobbsee> hunger: how old are you?
<hunger> Hobbsee: 32.
<Hobbsee> hunger: heh.  you win the record for being older, then
* Hobbsee hands hunger the walking stick
<hunger> Hobbsee: Yes, saw that comming...
* ScottK thinks you are both young.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> hah.  my #kubuntu log is 19mb
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu is 48.7mb
<hunger> Hobbsee: And you did something with your young live.... being a kubuntu dev and all... I just wasted my youth on strange (and nowadays dead) projects:-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: heh.  my uni is suffering a lot, though
<hunger> Hobbsee: So was mine:-) But then you learn lots of stuff here... I profited more from my project stuff than the uni stuff.
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, this stuff doesnt correspond so much to my uni stuff
<hunger> You are not doing CS?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> bachelor of technology in optoelectronics
<hunger> Hobbsee: I see your problem then...
<hunger> Is that electronic in glasses? like MP3 players and stuff ;-)
<Hobbsee> lights, lasers, fibre optic cables, etc
<hunger> Hobbsee: I see: stuff to attach to a computer only... nothing interesting ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> oh it's interesting
<Hobbsee> but so's the stuff i'm doing for kubuntu, especially the release stuff.
<Hobbsee> so i've got no idea what will happen.
<hunger> Hobbsee: I'm sure everything will work out.
<Hobbsee> yeah.  i hope so :)
<Hobbsee> okay, i know a few of the things that *could* happen, but i dont know which will win.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think yazpp will be in good shape after the next upload.  It's close now.
<Riddell> ScottK: asimon is here if you need to poke him :)
<asimon> ScottK: I'll upload a fixed version later, thanks for your review.
<apacheLAGger> anyone ever saw a properly made tarball from kdevelop?
<mhb> is the kubuntu website available in bzr? I forgot...
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/
<mhb> oh, just found it
<Riddell> my main branch
<ScottK> asimon: You're welcome.  Thanks for contributing.
<mhb> why isn't the kubuntu-website (or a branch of it) available for Kubuntu members to hack?
<mhb> Riddell: I think kubuntu members are a reliable sort, and the kubuntu website is along with k-d-s more-or-less the stuff we do, so I see no reason in preventing ourselves from commiting to it
<Hobbsee> who can get to it now?
<Riddell> mhb: well it is, branch away and I'll merge when it's good
<Riddell> mhb: but we should get the whole kubuntu-website spec thing moving
<mhb> Riddell: I agree, that's why I suggested that
<ScottK> asimon: I'm good.  I'm on my way out the door.  I'll leave an advocating comment later today if someone else doesn't get it first.
<mhb> Riddell: having a branch all members can commit to may speed up the innovation flow, even if the page becomes a bit unstable at first
<mhb> kwwii, nixternal: you two seem to have branches for kubuntu website. I'm thinking perhaps a single branch we all (members and other interested people) could commit to would be nice. What do you think?
<nixternal> that is up to the big man :) don't know why I would have 2 branches...should be just one
<nixternal> but then again, I am a bzr dummy
<mhb> Riddell: in order to get things moving, I'd suggest a shared branch for the ~kubuntu-website team. Kubuntu Members should be a part of that team so they can hack on it. (I hope indirect teams have access to the code.)
<mhb> Riddell: do you know what that team is for? It currently has only Matthew Nuzum listed.
<Riddell> mhb: which team?
<nixternal> mhb: only Canonical employees can have access to the "official" one
<Riddell> mhb: shared branch doesn't change anything much since it still needs to be merged in manually by me (only person with access to the server)
<mhb> Riddell: true
<nixternal> the possibilities with cdbs are endless
<mhb> Riddell: but I still think that if we open up the code this way, we will get more code
<Hobbsee> ooh, this debate again?
<mhb> no, not this one
<mhb> the other one :o)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> nice comeback there mhb :)
<nixternal> but you need to remeber one thing mhb...
<nixternal> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<mhb> Hobbsee: okay, I'll put it in a different way
<Hobbsee> differnt topic, same subject.
<Hobbsee> fun stuff
<Hobbsee> mhb: what i've learned about this is that if you can do it in a way that's not going to hurt canonical, they'll probably say yes.
<mhb> current situation: 1 jr (you can say stable) branch, 4 other branches for individuals
<Hobbsee> but you might have to push a bit.
<Hobbsee> i dunno how you apply that to a website, though
<mhb> better solution: 1 jr branch, 1 trunk branch
<nixternal> I will agree that is a better solution instead of having a bunch of personal branches
<mhb> people have access to the trunk branch, but not the server itself
<mhb> once the code is well and approved, jr branch merges and jr publishes it on the website
<nixternal> just give access to ~kubuntu-members like with k-d-s
<mhb> Hobbsee: I'm just talking about the code, not the site admin rights
<Hobbsee> mhb: true that.  i was talking in the general case
<Hobbsee> mhb: oh, the other thing i've learned is that canonical may well want input from the community, but may not be asking for it.
<Hobbsee> dunno if any of that's relevant - but it may help in this, or future tsuff.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: another thing I learned, is that Canonical will do secret things w/o community cooperation, release it, and then want that cooperation ;)
* DaSkreech wants a factoid :-)
<nixternal> and those secret things are to community projects
<Hobbsee> nixternal: in some cases, yeah
<nixternal> DaSkreech: you can have mine :)
<DaSkreech> I think as far as I'll go is a user :)
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!
<nixternal> that has Hobbsee's name written all over it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> !-nixternal
<ubotu> nixternal has no aliases - added by Hobbsee on 2007-05-31 09:32:53
* Hobbsee looks around innocently
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> anything with "pointy" in it, well that is Hobbsee's fault
<nixternal> ahhh
<Hobbsee> hah
* Hobbsee is NOT POINTY
<nixternal> Jucato: you just snitched!
<DaSkreech> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<nixternal> hahaha
* Jucato phears for his life
<Jucato> !-hobbsee
<ubotu> hobbsee has no aliases - added by ompaul on 2007-05-10 14:42:04
<Hobbsee> ooh, ompaul hey?
<Jucato> heh :)
<nixternal> thanks Jucato for teaching me how to find out who did what
<Jucato> heheh let's all thank Seveas for that :D
<DaSkreech> yeah seveas is great :)
<mhb> Riddell: is your branch the best for branching off or is one of kwwii's better?
<mhb> Riddell: for the "unstable" kubuntu website branch
<Riddell> mhb: my main one is the one that's in use, the rest are merged or dead
<mhb> okay, great
<Riddell> mhb: main is actually a mirror of the branch at http://kubuntu.org
<Riddell> you can also just branch directly from there
<mhb> Riddell: Format <RepositoryFormat6> for http://kubuntu.org/.bzr/ is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<mhb> Riddell: you might know that
<Riddell> the server is still on breezy
<mhb> Riddell: is is okay to upgrade the branch?
<mhb> Riddell: won't you have trouble merging it later?
<Riddell> mhb: not sure actually
<Riddell> I'd recommend not upgrading incase it does cause problems
<mhb> Riddell: okay
<nixternal> oh Hobbsee, you have everyone and their mother doing the !nixternal thing :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: *grin*
<Hobbsee> surely not...
<nixternal> hahaha, the chicagoans are going nuts with it
* Hobbsee should %deleditor nixternal 
* nixternal isn't an editor, so it would return the "I am not a smart bot" thing
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Do you have a IRL contact for Mez?
<mhb> Riddell: pushed, https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-website/trunk
<mhb> Riddell: I'll just add the Experimental label and some necessary information
<mhb> Riddell: one more thing - I remember a page which was set up for the experiments on kubuntu.org artwork. Does that server/page still exist? Can we tweak it so that it updates from the "trunk" bzr branch?
<Hobbsee> night all
<mhb> Hobbsee: nighty night
<DaSkreech> Night Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :(
<Hobbsee> * :)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: whois thekatapult.org.uk has a postal address
<DaSkreech> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> mhb: I don't remember such a page
<mhb> no? hmm... ryanakca, do you remember?
<mhb> how open do we want to be about creating a new look for kubuntu.org?
<mhb> I remember people posting e-mails with suggestions for k.org
<mhb> hmm, that question is probably for kwwii, as he is the artwork superman
* mhb is silent
<Riddell> he already has a possible design
<Riddell> trying to remember where it is
<DaSkreech> Looks like Fedora 8 will ship with KDE4
<apokryphos> like most others I think they'll end up having to wait and see how things are closer to the time
<DaSkreech> yeah theyship like 5 days after the proposed debut of KDE4
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> makes ultimate sense to me :P
<apachelogger> AFK
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... KDE4 is going to be released a couple days after gutsy. What are you going to use?
<Riddell> kde 3 with 4 available
<Tm_T> KDE3 until release and then as usual, kubuntu.org repository, is my guess
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok. makes sense.
<Tm_T> Riddell: was there still any idea about kde4 enabled iso ?
<Riddell> Tm_T: sure, we'll do that when 4.0 is out
<Tm_T> lovely
<nosrednaekim> cool. from what i've seen, kubuntu is one of the top distros for quickly delivering kde4. (only gentoo being faster)
<Tm_T> gentoo is faster?
<Tm_T> ah right, they got stuff available before release, those cheaters
<nosrednaekim> quicker at getting the releases since its sourcebased
<Tm_T> doesn't matter
* DaSkreech doesn't see kubuntu shipping with KDE4 default until 8.10
<DaSkreech> Unless of course that's LTS :)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: looks like it
<DaSkreech> then it's futrther
<nosrednaekim> wow.. really? that long?
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: note by default
<nosrednaekim> why,because guidance has to be remade?
<DaSkreech> having it as an option will come earlier
<DaSkreech> maybe having two ISOs one with KDE4 and one with KDEOld
<DaSkreech> With KDEold being the blessed one :)
<DaSkreech> KDE4 is really young. Most apps won't make the jump
<nosrednaekim> right.
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: KDE release sources are distributed before release to packagers IIRC so if Gentoo wait release, they are no faster than other distros
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: ok.
<nosrednaekim> I'm just curious, is there a kdevelop for KDE4 that will run in KDE3?
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: you use kdevelop3, but you set it to use kde4 source directories and qt4
* nixternal grabs the link
<nixternal> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Set_up_KDE_4_for_development#KDevelop
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: ah ok.. thanks.
<nixternal> note that this tutorial requires you have have kde4 built according to the kde4 guidelines
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: I have the kubuntu package. is that good enough?
<nixternal> unfortunately it isn't
<nixternal> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<nixternal> that is how you want to build out kde4 for development
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: well... i'm glad a have a dual core processor then :-D
<nixternal> hehe, it isn't to bad, just open up konsole and let it go
<nixternal> it isn't super intensive..I was able to compile and build accordingly
<nosrednaekim> I'm tempted to say "if you can do it......" lol, but I don't know.;)
<nixternal> it isn't all that difficult actually...you just need to read the directions thoroughly
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<nixternal> my only thing, is the .bashrc example source they show that you need to add to your new kde-devel user, the cmakekde section should add the -GKdevelop to the cmake line, that way there when you get kdevelop setup, you don't have to rebuild everything
<nosrednaekim> i'll try. thanks.
<nosrednaekim> ok. thanks for the tip.
<hunger> The user listing in kdm looks really ugly. How can I get rid of it again?
<nixternal> how did you get the user listing?
<nixternal> heh, I guess if you knew the answer to that, then you would be able to get rid of it I guess :)
<Riddell> it was in today's update
<nixternal> ahhhhh
<hunger> nixternal: Today's update...
<nixternal> shows you that I have yet turned on the gutsy box
* nixternal fires it up
<Riddell> nixternal: are you going to do a tribe 1 page?
<nixternal> Riddell: funny you should ask :) people from Ubuntu and Xubuntu just asked me the same, and how to do it
<nixternal> I am working locally, as to avoide the /. and digg junk for the moment
<nixternal> they seem to enjoy making it hard for me to edit the wiki pages when they post their stories
<Riddell> doesn't Ubuntu know how to do it?
<nixternal> well the marketing crowd does it, and they cut the worst non-default looking screenshots known to man
<nixternal> then again, I think they dislike the Kubuntu pages looking better :)
<Riddell> hunger: there's no easy way to turn it off, it's part of the theme.  if we keep the user list we should probably have a second theme available without it
<nixternal> that makes sense
<nixternal> Riddell: OK, now that you brought up the release page, what do you want to see highlighted for tribe 1?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: they seem to complain anytime that kubuntu comes out looking good
<nixternal> I have noticed..but hey, what can we say, we have a group of people who make kubuntu always look good :)
<hunger> Riddell: It looks *really* ugly with lots of users.
<DaSkreech> hunger: Maybe it can auto detect a threshhold and move to somethign else ?
* hunger thinks that it does not make sense with one user or with several. Only with 2 or 3, maybe 4.
<rbrunhuber> Is there a list of version which should be included in gutsy? Like Kernel 2.6.22 and xorg 7.3?
<nixternal> jeesh, todays update is a pita
<nixternal> -f installs, --configure -a, dist-upgrade, -f install, and so on
<hunger> rbrunhuber: Dunno.
<nixternal> guidance doesn't update it seems
<hunger> nixternal: Worked fine for me... apart from guidance and a couple of other things:-)
<nixternal> ya, guidance is the one giving me problems
* nixternal restarts with fingers crossed
<Riddell> new guidance is still compiling on i386
<yuriy> is there a good tutorial somewhere for using pyqt4 with designer?
<Riddell> use designer same as normal, load the .ui as done by software-properties-kde for example
<Riddell> no compiling necessary
<yuriy> hmm oh that helps, i was looking for an example
<Riddell> you need to create a widget then load the .ui file onto it (same in qt 4 for c++, a bit different from qt 3 style)
<yuriy> do i still need to do that if the .ui is a main window?
<nixternal> you need to convert the .ui file
<nixternal> pyuic4 foo.ui > foo.py
<yuriy> i do? i thought that happens at run time, as Riddell just said
<Riddell> nixternal: naw, that's the old way to do it
<nixternal> ahh, thanks
<Riddell> you can if you want, but I don't see an advantage over just loading
<nixternal> well that rocks then, I don't have to do that anymore..woohoo
<yuriy> hehe
<Riddell> yuriy: yes, even if it's a main window.  software-properties has a widget which is an overloaded QWidget and in the constructor it loads the ui file into itself
<yuriy> ok
<Riddell> which does seem a bit more complex than qt 3's way that just gives you the object, but I'm sure they have a good reason
<yuriy> now to figure out how to run this thing.. seems to be put together a little funny. i think i better try and ask again
<yuriy> for that matter, how do i run software-properties, from the source?
<yuriy> nvm, figured it out
<DaSkreech> hunger: what should it do with only one user?
<hunger> DaSkreech: Either autologin for the lazy person or a normal non-information-leaky no-userlist login dialog for the security paranoid guy.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: What's the idea behind the install?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: as few questions as possible?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: which install?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: a (K)ubuntu install
<DaSkreech> is there a reason that the desktop install doesn't pose any questions?
<Riddell> it does ask questions
<DaSkreech> or I guess is there a way to start it and configure something outside of the partitons?
<DaSkreech> Well user name and such
<Riddell> settings up the user account is the last step
<DaSkreech> Would it be ok to put a selection on that step for a userlist or not?
<DaSkreech> hunger: at that point I think that the user should make the choice :)
<Riddell> jings no
<yuriy> i don't think that's needed in the installation, but the option in the login manager kcm should work
<hunger> DaSkreech: Yeap. But the user-list thingy is definitly what the user does not want...
<DaSkreech> hunger: what your user does not want :)
<hunger> DaSkreech: A userlist containing one user... it is OK if you are not interested in security and have a couple of users only.
<DaSkreech> hunger: that may be what some people are interested in
<DaSkreech> A computer for their children
<DaSkreech> for example
<hunger> DaSkreech: Yes, it is great for a family. But it sucks for a bigger environment and a single user workspace.
<DaSkreech> hunger: no arguments there :)
<hunger> DaSkreech: basically such a list only works well with 2-5 users or so.
<hunger> DaSkreech: It sucks as soon as you need to scroll...
* hunger wonders how many kubuntu installations have 2-5 users.
<DaSkreech> People with a small family
* hunger shivers.
<hunger> DaSkreech: The idea of sharing a computer... close to sharing a toothbrush...
<yuriy> ugh he used tabs. this is going to be fun.
<Riddell> yuriy: who does?
<yuriy> Riddell: pete savage
<DaSkreech> hunger: Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> hunger: I shiver at the thought of getting a computer for each person :)
<hunger> DaSkreech: sharing a computer is unhygenic... just think of those dirty keyboards.
<yuriy> so i18n isn't available without kde? have to do this translate_widget thing?
<yuriy> and the main window ends up being a QWidget?
<DaSkreech> hunger: think of buying a computer for each person!
<DaSkreech> that's a good reason not to have children
<hunger> DaSkreech: These computers tend to accumulate here...
* DaSkreech will gladly accept
<hunger> DaSkreech: I had the first real crisis with my wife when I tried to put up the 12th pc in the living room.
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> I think you may need a Computer/Electronics Anon group
<hunger> DaSkreech: well, I am pretty clean nowadays. Only have my laptop left.
<hunger> DaSkreech: ... the servers and the other boxes now officially belong to my wife.
<DaSkreech> the bonfire worked?
<DaSkreech> oh ok :)
<hunger> DaSkreech: we gave lots of boxes away to friends and family. We only kept a couple of boxes and we now have a cellar.
<fdoving> yuriy: you can use tr() with qt.
<Lure_> Riddell: new guidance is still not good: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24311/
<Riddell> Lure_: works for me
<Riddell> probably because I didn't have the old version installed
<Lure_> Riddell: will remove old version now
<Riddell> I'll put in a replaces
<Lure_> Riddell: ype, it works now
<Lure_> Riddell: /usr/bin/guidance-power-manager: 2: /usr/share/python-support/guidance-power-manager/guidance-power-manager.py: not found
<Lure_> Riddell: if I start from command line :-(
<Lure_> Riddell: system settings modeles work properly
<Lure_> Riddell: new path is /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance-powermanager/guidance-power-manager.py
<xRaich[o] 2x> is there a package for the kde3 api in kubuntu?
<lucky_lucas> xRaich[o] 2x: do you mean kde3 dev-packages ?
<xRaich[o] 2x> i don't really know what to install am quite new to debian based systems. but kdevelop assistant is complaining that there are no files to show
<lucky_lucas> ok
<xRaich[o] 2x> that's what i am searching for : /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdelibs-apidocs
<lucky_lucas> xRaich[o] 2x: http://women.kde.org/articles/tutorials.php
<lucky_lucas> this a good point to start
<xRaich[o] 2x> ah ok so no package ;) ok that helps a lot
<lucky_lucas> in fact kdelib-apidocs is a documentaion api and kdevelop complains of missing kde developement files
<lucky_lucas> isn't is ?
<xRaich[o] 2x> yep it's complaining
<Riddell> Lure_: ok, let me fix
<nixternal> wo0t...gutsy exceptions in vmware
<lucky_lucas> xRaich[o] 2x: you may want to apt-get install some of the dev packages ?
<xRaich[o] 2x> lucky_lucas: already did that but the files in question were not in them
<lucky_lucas> ok so following the tuto will surely help you to figure out what you're mmissing
<nixternal> anyone else have icons on the desktop for gutsy after a daily install?
<Riddell> nixternal: what are you testing?
<nixternal> I just installed the current daily alternate cd
<Arby> nixternal: do you mean the home, system and trash icons?
<Riddell> nixternal: please report on https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/iso/Kubuntu
<Arby> I see those
<nixternal> Arby: yes
<nixternal> Riddell: will do
<Arby> are they not supposed to be there?
<Riddell> Arby: we shouldn't have any icons on the desktop (except install for live CD)
<Arby> ah, well we do I didn't realise it was a bug
<Arby> nixternal: if you file it I can confirm
<ryanakca> mhb: the address for the test site?
<ryanakca> oh, he isn't there
<ryanakca> Riddell: d'you know if mhb was looking for the address to it? (I'm guessing, based on the conversation earlier)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Test https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/iso/Kubuntu | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<nixternal> Arby: do you get a different KDM theme as well?
<Arby> KDM == login screen?
<Arby> if yes, then yes I do
<Arby> I assumed it was deliberate
<Riddell> what do you get?
<Arby> I have list of users each with an icon on the left and the the login and password boxes on the right
<Arby> sorry can't describe it better than that
<Riddell> and kubuntu theme?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: did you give an answer on the userlist question?
<Arby> default (I think, currently in the middle of another install test)
<Riddell> DaSkreech: what was the question?
<Arby> nixternal: what kubuntu theme do you get?
<DaSkreech> Would it be acceptable for the user to select between a userlist KDM or a plain one on the screen where they input the username?
<nixternal> I am not ruling out vmware being the issue..I get some default kdm block theme
<nixternal> I gotta go...I am late
<nixternal> later
<Arby> vmware seems less likely, I get this on real hardware
<Arby> Riddell: can I get a screenshot on the kdm screen? and how?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: sure, of course, if we do keep the user list theme (which isn't certain) we'll include one without the list too
<Riddell> Arby: no easy way that I know of
<Riddell> I've spent hours trying to screenshot kdm
<Riddell> nixternal: what kdm theme do you get?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: ok. methinks that's the easiest way.  Might need some sort of preview though :(
<Arby> OK I won't spend more hours then
<Arby> [22:50]  <nixternal> I am not ruling out vmware being the issue..I get some default kdm block theme
<Arby> [22:50]  <nixternal> I gotta go...I am late
<Arby> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> DaSkreech: the kdm theme module has a preview
<Arby> he's gone I think
<DaSkreech> Of course it's just to integrate it in the install script
<Arby> when this install finishes I'll check it out and file a bug
<Lure_> Riddell: I still have some default kde theme for kdm (after todays updates)
<Lure_> Riddell: but this is upgrade from feisty and not clean install from daily cd
<Lure_> Riddell: and thanks for fixing syssettings crash and lost+found icons
<Arby> rebooting now, lets see what we get :)
<Arby> Riddell: kubuntu theme is the default as I thought
<Arby> but with extra icons
<Riddell> Arby: groovy
<Arby> Riddell: so should I file it as a bug against kdm?
<Arby> Riddell: also, should knetwork-manager appear in the systray automatically at login?
<Arby> (because it doesn't)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-06
<DaSkreech> Whoot!
<DaSkreech> We are getting a new emacs in Gutsy? :)
<Arby> Riddell: icon bug filed as bug 118863
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118863 in kdebase "[Gutsy]  extra icons on desktop in kubuntu daily 20070605" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118863
<Arby> nixternal: can you confirm when you get back ^^
<DaSkreech> !info emacs gutsy
<ubotu> emacs: The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 21.4a+1-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Arby> Does anyone else observe broken modules in system settings on gutsy?
<Riddell> example?
<Arby> Riddell: User management, Disk& Filesystem
<Arby> Riddell: filed a list as bug 118864
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118864 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Broken modules in kde system settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118864
<Arby> Riddell: also Knetwork manager does not appear in Systray at login, should it?
<Riddell> Arby: it should
<Arby> right, I'll file another bug then
<Riddell> system settings module sounds like guidance breakage
<Arby> that would be consistent, I had the same problem as Lure earlier
<Arby> guidance update fails
<nixternal> Arby: I confirmed that bug
<Arby> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> no problem
<nixternal> doing iso testing website now
<DaSkreech> Bye all!
<Arby> Riddell: is the system settings worth filing or will sorting guidance make it go away?
<Riddell> Arby: both?
<Arby> right I'll file it then
<Arby> Riddell: confirmed, fixing guidance solves the system settings problem
<nixternal> Arby: are you new around here or am I just now seeing your nick for the first time?
<Riddell> Arby: well of course, but how did you fix?
<Riddell> nixternal: he was our top iso tester for feisty :)
<Arby> Riddell: removed guidance and reinstalled
<Arby> having tried dpkg --configure -a
<nixternal> Riddell: the name isn't ringing a bell. I was going to say, damn first time I have seen him and he is super tester
<Riddell> Arby: mm, right
<Arby> which didn't work
<Arby> :D
<nixternal> Northwind Database rocks!
* nixternal waits for the flames of those familiar with that
<Riddell> Arby: power manager problem will be fixed in 0.8.0-1ubuntu6
<Arby> Riddell: cool, I've left a comment on the bug for how I got around it just in case
<Arby> and now I'm too tired to do anything else useful.
* Arby --> bed
<nixternal> hey, and his name is Richard...so you know he is good :)
<jjesse> wow these girls playing softball are crazy good
<RadiantFire> er
* nixternal is mad at the NW catcher
<RadiantFire> is there a reason?
<jjesse> did she cost NW the game?
<jjesse> or he?
<nixternal> yes she did
<nixternal> she missed the tag and lost the game for NW
<jjesse> nixternal: it was nice too see new people interesting in helping out in kubuntu
<nixternal> very much so. I am wondering if there are going to be any Xandros people coming this way
<nixternal> I did read on Xandros forums that some of their Devs and Community members are going over to PCLinuxOS
<claydoh> When Lycoris was absorbed by mandriva, quite a lot of users migrated to PCLOS
<claydoh> now with xandros folks maybe migrating, it will only add to that distros surge
<claydoh> but I didn't convince many (if any) of my former Lycoris colleagues to consider Kubuntu
<nixternal> a lot of people are using PCLOS because it is a Microsoft Windows 95 clone out of the box
<claydoh> 95?
<nixternal> it gives them all of the restricted stuff from the get go, which a lot of people want
<Jucato> was, but not so much lately I think.
<nixternal> I meant to say XP
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> but yeah, it still has most of the restricted stuff
<nixternal> it looks just like XP to me
<Jucato> they *finally* got rid of that logo
<claydoh> heh I don't see how it is Xp-ish myself, but then again I did not find Lycoris to be xp-like either, other sam some colors, etc
<nixternal> the theme is, not the kicker, is very XP'ish
<Jucato> but then again, KDE is always being spoken of as being "like Windows"...
* claydoh has to suffer a stock xp setup at work, not allowed to mess with anything  :(
<nixternal> heh, which I don't really see unless you use imbrandon royale kbfx stuff :)
<nixternal> claydoh: I know the feeling...doing the same here at the uni
<nixternal> and what I do edit, as soon as I reboot I lose it
<jjesse> evil network administrators :) :)
<claydoh> I do encourage OOo at work, as they just spent $$ on buying Office 2003, and it often has some bugs in very simple documents
<nixternal> hehe
<claydoh> so I got to go back to using OOo
<claydoh> I just convert it all to doc, xls, etc
<Jucato> poor you :)
<Jucato> well, better OO.o than MS, right? :)
<claydoh> I tried to convince the big boss OO was the way, not to spend $$ for the full Office suite for very basic docs and a couple of spreadsheets
<claydoh> but he had so many major issues upgrading/setting up 16 restaurants with  new hardware/software he wanted "no more software hassles
<claydoh> heh
<claydoh> even though our POS registers reports open just splendidly in Calc
<jjesse> nixternal: you watching this college world series softball game?
<nixternal> just got home from school
<nixternal> anyone able to get me a 1024x768 screenshot of the new kdm login? for some reason vmware shows the default box and some blue wallpaper that isn't kubuntu
<nixternal> unless of course you can tell me how to fix that
<nixternal> wo0t..got it
<Hobbsee> uh...who broke guidance?
* Jucato points to the probably sleeping nixternal...
* nixternal is working on tribe 1 notes
<Hobbsee>  /usr/bin/guidance-power-manager needs to point to /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/guidance-power-manager.py  on the second line.
<Jucato> aaah. sssh.. do not disturb :)
<Hobbsee> i've no idea why it doesnt
<nixternal> Hobbsee: it has been fixed I believe earlier, waiting for syncs and builds I am sure
<Hobbsee> right
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Tribe1/Kubuntu
<nixternal> if you all want to review that...feedback welcomed
* Hobbsee is still attempting to fix the major bugs.
<nixternal> well, my job is done until tribe 2
* nixternal goes on vacation
<Hobbsee> hej
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> there's still more documentation
<nixternal> bah, that has been done since Feisty
<nixternal> documentation is less than a weeks worth a work this release (I hope)
* Jucato thought nixternal would be taking a break to focus on KDE stuff... thank goodness he changed his mind :P
<nixternal> Jucato: I am concentrating on KDE stuff
<Jucato> btw, the kmilo change isn't mentioned?
<nixternal> KHelpCenter is my latest project that I am participating with..go figure right
<nixternal> orly
* nixternal checks out kmilo
<nixternal> hrmm, how can I do kmilo in vmware?
<nixternal> is there a cheater way of initiating it
<Jucato> cheater cheater :)
* Jucato doesn't know :P
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> is kmilo in tribe 1?
<nixternal> remember we are in a freeze
<Jucato> I thought so. Hobbsee commented yesterday on how nice it looked...
<nixternal> alrighty then
<nixternal> this should be interesting
<Jucato> not really sure if it's in tribe 1, though...
<Hobbsee> yes it is
<Hobbsee> and its' in tribe 1
<nixternal> Hobbsee: is there a way to cheat it, so I can show it lowering/raising the volume at least?
<Jucato> kinda wished there was a sort of laptop profile for vmware eh? :/
<nixternal> that would be nice
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> hm... were the konvi changes included in tribe 1? should we actually mention those? :/
<Hobbsee> should ahve been
* Jucato is all the more interested in upgrading to feisty on at least on of his pretty machines...
* nixternal checks konvi
<nixternal> I totally forgot
<nixternal> what were the changes supposed to be?
<nixternal> lookwise, it is the same as feisty from what I can see
<gutsy> nasty images ->
<gutsy> ahh, here they come...
<Jucato> nixternal: the tabs I believe have been brought back to the bottom? and the nicklist theme?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> still tree view
<Jucato> hm.. strange... I thought imbrandon reverted...
<nixternal> the nicklist theme still has the old boxes
<Jucato> old boxes with letters in side them?
<nixternal> no letters
<Jucato> ah then that has changed
<nixternal> gray boxes with a gradient, and then what looks like a + in some of them
<Jucato> ah ok...
<nixternal> the ones with the + are grayed out as well
<Jucato> ok still the same.. no changes then
<nixternal> ya, it is the same from when I used it in Edgy
<Jucato> really strange...
<Jucato> I recall imbrandon mentioning reverting it.. oh well nvm  then :)
<gutsy> another thing I notice...konvi is sloooooow
<nixternal> any new kmilo screenshots I can steal?
<Jucato> none here... maybe ryanakca or mhb?
<Lure> nixternal: have added new digikam to Tribe1 page, but needs some love from you (with wiki formating and language) ;-)
<nixternal> thanks Lure, I will work on that
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Hobbsee> hiya Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: your kaffeine upload had a bug in it - file overwrite problem.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: my kaffeine upload was rejected
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't understand the issue in fact
<Hobbsee> [16:05]  <Hobbsee> dpkg: error processing kaffeine-xine_0.8.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--install):
<Hobbsee> [16:05]  <Hobbsee>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/apps/kaffeine/xine_part/pluginsinfo', which is also in package kaffeine
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ^
<Tonio_> kaffeine_0.8.4-0ubuntu1_i386_translations.tar.gz (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7964919/kaffeine_0.8.4-0ubuntu1_i386_translations.tar.gz) was REJECTED
<Tonio_> this is my issue
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: was the translations a separate tarball?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: file conflict shouldn't be rejected by the buildd
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no I think this is the extraction for rosetta process
<Tonio_> something has gone wrong with it
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: did that reach the repos ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i uploaded 0ubuntu2, which was accepted
<Hobbsee> pitti rejected it, on my request.
<Hobbsee> the 0ubuntu1
<Tonio_> ho......
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: talking about that I can't understand where is the file conflict....;
<Hobbsee> because of the file overwrite
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: did you look at the debs ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't have that pluginsinfo file in the deb here
<Hobbsee> it was foo/bar/ in kaffeine, and foo/bar/bling/xine_part.* in kaffeine-xine
<Hobbsee> i do, for kaffeine now
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: argh !!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> with the new version
<Hobbsee> oh no, what have i done?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I uploaded the WIP version of the package, with a testing patch for the plugin identification
<Tonio_> to pass WMP detection.....
<Tonio_> shame on me
* Hobbsee headdesks.
<Hobbsee> so.....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: how broken is it?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: very ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll upload the good one this time
<Tonio_> the one I use locally with success
* Hobbsee beats Tonio_ with a rubber mallet
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: looks like already fixed in the archives.....;
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what's the difference between your good one, and the one you uploaded?
<Hobbsee> yes, i've fixed the file overwrite problem - how's it broken apart from that?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: a new patch
<Tonio_> touched install files etc.....
<Tonio_> well yours might work too
<Tonio_> just that the pluginsinfo thing isn't finished at all
<Tonio_> but that might not crash.......
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so thaks for fixing.........
<Hobbsee> i only fixed the install file
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: and sorry for the error....... shame on me
<Hobbsee> i didnt fix any buggered patches
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's okay
* Hobbsee has gone and told pitti that kubuntu was OK - now we have repeated lots of breakage.
<Tonio_> the pluginsinfo thing doesn't work yet, but doesn't break anything
<Hobbsee> good
<Tonio_> repeated lots of breakage ?
<Hobbsee> so it's not "delay tribe1" material?
<Hobbsee> kde-guidance, kaffeine
<Tonio_> no issue with kaffeine on that point
<Tonio_> at least for kaffeine
<Hobbsee> good.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: do we need kaffeine-gstreamer in main?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but is it works now we should have it in universe
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> there's no alternate | kaffeine-gstreamer dep on kaffeine, btw
<Tonio_> true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: btw I have a plan for kaffeine and gutsy, so I'll have to rework on that pluginsinfo thing :)
<Tonio_> mhb: ping ?
<Tonio_> mhb: I noticed kdesudo doesn't work with the kcontrol modules, switch to admin
<Tonio_> mhb: we have to make it to work before releasing anything
* mhb takes a look
<mhb> Tonio_: you're right
<mhb> Tonio_: have you tried to triage this bug already?
<mhb> Tonio_: do you know why it does not work?
<mhb> Tonio_: kdesu: Unknown option '--nonewdcop'.
<mhb> Tonio_: we're back at implementing options for kdesudo :o)
<mhb> Tonio_: (the "kdesu:" line is what kcmshell says when you click "Administrator mode")
<Tonio_> mhb: I just discovered it :)
<mhb> Tonio_: you should have read what I wrote instead :o)
<mhb> Tonio_: this parameter seems to be one of the harder ones
<Tonio_> mhb: no time to work on that today, we're ending the french parliament migration for friday
<Tonio_> mhb: I'll be finally back in the effort starting next week
<mhb> Tonio_: okay
<Tonio_> which parameter is missing concerning the kcmshell ?
<mhb> Tonio_: it complains about --nonewdcop
<Tonio_> mhb: ouch......
<Tonio_> mhb: that will not be the easier to add :)
<mhb> Tonio_: like I said, a hard one :o)
<Tonio_> mhb: but well do it right ? ;)
<mhb> Tonio_: I'm sure we will
<Riddell> Tonio_: you pinged?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that was about the kaffeine issue, but now I know why it had been rejected, Sarah asked for that
<Tonio_> Riddell: unfortunatelly, I wanted to do quick and I uploaded a WIP version of the package, with experimental patches I'm working on......
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can kick me if you want :)
<Riddell> I'd rather kick xine-line for installing gtk et al
<Riddell> xineplug_decode_gdk_pixbuf.so
<Riddell> libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
<Riddell> that's the culprit
<Riddell> siretart: I'd really like to separate that out somewhere, so we don't get a zillion dependencies on the kubuntu cd we don't need
<siretart> Riddell: I could perhaps move that to libxine1-gnome, need to check what it is actually good for
<Riddell> ooh, yes please
<mhb> RadiantFire: ping
<mhb> Tonio_: okay, analysis complete
<mhb> Tonio_: we need 4 parameters for kcmshell to work
<mhb> Tonio_: -nonewdcop, -n, -d, -i
<mhb> Tonio_: (do not keep password, hide the command, custom icon)
<Lure> Riddell: is current daily-live tribe1 candidate?
<Riddell> Lure: no
<Riddell> waiting on guidance to be built then we'll make new CDs
<Lure> Riddell: ok
* _StefanS_ just tipped a whole can of coffee on the table ... :( - luckily the lappie survived
<Riddell> erk
<RadiantFire> mhb: pong
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yeah, almost lost a bunch of patches there ;)
<paran> _StefanS_: death by coffee is not fun. I killed my keyboard last friday ;)
<_StefanS_> paran: ick, not very good
<_StefanS_> paran: I was just mounting a silent fan in a cabinet beside my laptop, and then the plastic-mount broke so my hand slapped at the coffee can
<mhb> RadiantFire: hey... long time no talk! :o)
<RadiantFire> yeah, has been
<RadiantFire> all 2 days
<mhb> RadiantFire: hope you're well, but that's not why I'm pinging
<RadiantFire> i figured as much
<RadiantFire> started work
<mhb> RadiantFire: on what?
<_StefanS_> wow there's quite alot of new packages to download in gutsy.. 148mb :)
<RadiantFire> i'm doing research with one of my professors on Cerebellar Model Articulation Controllers
<mhb> RadiantFire: cool
<mhb> RadiantFire: so you have little time now, I guess
<RadiantFire> yeah
<RadiantFire> I've got to go off at like 1/2 an hour, but I'll be here for bit
<mhb> RadiantFire: no problem then, just wanted to know how much free time you have
<mhb> RadiantFire: I'll be doing some parameter porting from kdesudo to kdesu
<mhb> RadiantFire: so that's why I poked you
<RadiantFire> ah
<RadiantFire> ok
<RadiantFire> so he's a silly question. Where is the kdesudo code?
<mhb> RadiantFire: on bzr
<RadiantFire> mmm... another vcs
<mhb> RadiantFire: and launchpad
<RadiantFire> so, where exactly on bzr?
<mhb> RadiantFire: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk
<RadiantFire> ah, and or, what is your goal with said parameter porting?
<RadiantFire> sigh, I need to read the tabs in launchpad
<mhb> RadiantFire: I wanted to ask why the heck people are afraid of hiding the command name, when kdesu has the option to hide it
<RadiantFire> it does?
<RadiantFire> i was not aware of that
<RadiantFire> I wuold feel like that is a social engineering security whole
<mhb> RadiantFire: me neither
<mhb> RadiantFire:  { "d", I18N_NOOP("Do not show the command to be run in the dialog"), 0}
<mhb> RadiantFire: from kdesu.cpp
<mhb> RadiantFire: that's why I poked you, I couldn't understand why people reacted negatively on your patch when you can hide the command with ease
<RadiantFire> hmmm
<RadiantFire> possibly because if you were just told to "Enter your password" it would raise some red flags
<RadiantFire> but if it did say something like "Enter your password to install neato pr0n screensavers." and then you couldn't see the command that would be bad.
<RadiantFire> or it could have just been people commenting without looking at the code
<mhb> RadiantFire: I suspect the latter
<mhb> RadiantFire: :o)
<Riddell> ** new alternate CDs up for testing
<Riddell> Lure: ^^
* Arby rsyncs
<RadiantFire> mhb: so is there anyting you want me to do, as soon as I figure out how to get the code
<mhb> RadiantFire: no, not really :o) get familiar with bzr and stuff, so we can hack on kdesu and kdesudo unifying once you have time .o)
<paran> _StefanS_: Ah. I was only in a hurry when I put my cup down :)
<RadiantFire> mhb: ok, bbl then
<RadiantFire> hooray! checkout worked
<RadiantFire> i guess the more vcs you have to deal with, the easier they are to figure out
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what are your thoughts on fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/13497?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 13497 in kdebase "Locked password on live CD interferes with screen lock" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Riddell> patches welcome :)
<Riddell> it's never reached high enough on my todo list for me to do anything about it, it probably just needs a casper script to echo the right config option into the right place
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm wondering who'd be able to write the patch.
<Riddell> anyone with elite bash skills
<Hobbsee> hmmm.....
<Hobbsee> Riddell: btw, i guess i shouldnt say that kubuntu cds are ready, if there are fixes that keep getting dropped in, and/or broken.
<Riddell> find the relevant config option for kicker and copy and adapt the gnome script
<Riddell> Hobbsee: candidate alternate CDs are ready for testing
<Hobbsee> i know, i saw
<Riddell> so long as you say they're candidates, we want everyone to know
<Hobbsee> i meant the "is kubuntu ready for a candidate"
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ie, "are there any other bugs that we need to fix for tribe 1?"
<Riddell> I'm pretty confident there aren't
<Riddell> we've fixed the ones Arby and nixternal reported last night so I expect these images will be good
<Riddell> which is quite a record for a first testing CD infact
<Hobbsee> ok, i think i found a quick fix, if its possible to run: export
<Hobbsee> RUNNING_UNDER_GDM="True" from casper before the session starts, locking will be
<Hobbsee> disabled... (i'll add a real empty password check later too if still required)
* Hobbsee wonders if there's a RUNNING_UNDER_KDM="True" possibility
<Hobbsee> but i doubt it's that simple
<Riddell> why does it need that check?  it should always just disable locking (casper only works from the live CD and we always want to disable locking there)
<Hobbsee> i've no idea.  i know very very little abotu casper
<Hobbsee> but that's what i would expect
<Riddell> I would guess that test is only so it knows it's GNOME and not another desktop
<Hobbsee> true
<Riddell> in which case you can check for $KDE_FULL_SESSION=true
<Hobbsee> Riddell: two questions with that.  a) is it really that simple?  b)  what happens if you were to export both those lines in /etc/environment - do you know if there would be any ill effects?
<Hobbsee> and "try it" is not an acceptable answer
<lucky_lucas> hi was wondering if's it's possible to switch between two version of flash ? free/non-free, in firefox or konqueror ?
<Lure> Hobbsee: I think it is not that simple: I think there is no config file to disable lock function in kde, so coding is required
<Lure> Hobbsee: I think I have briefly checked that code when I have worked on disabling suspend/hibernate on live CD through casper for feisty
<Hobbsee> i found it
<Hobbsee> and yes there is
<Lure> yes?
<Hobbsee> it's set in kdesktoprc
<Lure> I did not look good enough then... ;-)
<Hobbsee> it's taken a couple of us a while to find it, though
<Lure> Hobbsee: what option?
<Hobbsee> under [ScreenSaver] 
<Lure> Hobbsee: I suspect it works only after restart, right?
<Lure> Hobbsee: so simply adding it to casper would be the way to go
<Hobbsee> not sure
<Hobbsee> if you put the option into /root/.kde/share/config/kdesktoprc, whihc is installed when 22screensaver script is called, before logging into a DM, then i suspect ti would
<Lure> Hobbsee: casper is setup before any desktop - I have done patch for powermanagerrc and same way we could add ScreenSaver stuff
<Lure> Hobbsee: just download casper source and you will see how it is done for powermanager
<Hobbsee> Lure: right....looking
<Hobbsee> Lure: ahh, right, so you've detected it that way
<Riddell> Hobbsee: well you also need to replace the gconf line with something suitable for kicker's config file
<Riddell> Hobbsee: export which lines?
<Hobbsee> Lure: which assumes that k-d-s is actually installed, though
<Lure> Hobbsee: it is in kubuntu live cd - this is why I check for existance of it
<Lure> Hobbsee: if [ -d /root/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config ] ; then
<Hobbsee> Lure: true that.  i'm thinking that we can just echo "Lock=false" >> /root/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kdesktoprc
<Lure> Hobbsee: You probably need to add [ScreenSaver]  before (as section)
<Lure> Hobbsee: unless we already ship something in k-d-s that would overlap
<Hobbsee> can i just echo the [ScreenSaver]  first, then the other, or both lines at once, or what?
<Hobbsee> id' wondered about the section
<Lure> Hobbsee: either way
<Hobbsee> hwo could i echo both at once?  echo "[ScreenSaver] /n Lock=false"?
<Lure> Hobbsee: we ship kdesktoprc, but no ScreenSaver section
<Lure> Hobbsee: you could also code it to be more robust, but I think simple solution (append) is ok for now
<Hobbsee> yes, and i hardly think we want to remove it on both live and install?
<Hobbsee> what's the more robust option?  my bash is crap
<Riddell> nixternal: kdm on alternate CD is indeed not using the kubuntu theme
<Lure> Hobbsee: more robust> you would need to check if [ScreenSaver]  section is already in file and if Enabled=xxx is already there and in this case replace the value (with sed or similar)
<Hobbsee> Lure: point.  at this point, we know it's not.
<Hobbsee> as i'ts not specified in k-d-s
<Lure> Hobbsee: exactly, so I think we should be fine for now
<Hobbsee> i did wonder about just setting it all  in k-d-s though
<Lure> Hobbsee: not good, as it would disable it for all users - even the ones added later on real system
<Lure> Hobbsee: casper ensures that it is only done for live cd user
<Lure> Hobbsee: the chnage is done on FS that is not copied over to real system by ubiquity
<Hobbsee> Lure: that was my thought
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi
<apachelogger> hey boss
<Riddell> (if you're quick, I'm about to reboot for CD testing)
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't you upload filelight?
<Riddell> Harald Sitter   (  49) [gutsy-changes]  Accepted filelight 1.0-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> can't find it on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue :(
<apachelogger> oh
<Riddell> that's a good thing, it means it's been accepted :)
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/filelight/1.0-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> ahhh, k ^_^
<apachelogger> Riddell: have fun with cd testing then :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: it'll only appear in +queue new queue if either the source or one of the binary packages hasn't been in the archive before
<Riddell> such as khalkhi.  that needs to be reviewed by an archive admin
<Riddell> ** desktop CDs neeing tested **
* apachelogger thinks he got the use of +queue
<apachelogger> *closes bug*
<Lure> Riddell: rebooting to try desktop cd
<nixternal> Riddell: the kdm theme on alternate, has it been reported?
<nixternal> I manually fixed mine with the kde-kdm-themes package
* Hobbsee has fixed the screensaver thing :D
* nosrednaekim cheers Hobbsee
* Hobbsee runs dput.  eep
<apachelogger> nixternal: ?
* apachelogger turns into bloglogger
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: they plan to publish the release notes at noon tomorrow or so, german time.
<nixternal> cool...I just need to fix up the digikam part and that's pretty much it
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> and the kaffeine part, it looks like
<nixternal> I thought kaffeine was complete
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> well that is the kaffeine from the alternate cd..I am taking it has been updated sense
<Lure-live> Riddell: btw, no knetworkmanager in Tribe1
<Lure-live> Lure-live: it does not get started by default
<Riddell> Lure-live: I know, seems to lack the autostart file
<Riddell> DPI script also doesn't seem to get run
<Riddell> Lure-live: oh and there's two digikam options when I insert my usb disk
<Riddell> oodrawing in lost and found
<Riddell> fsview installed
<Riddell> and kdm theme and background no set
<Riddell> is my list
<Lure-live> Riddell: ok, but nothing critical for tribe1, right?
<Riddell> nah, tribe 1 can live with a few beasties
<Hobbsee> like removing the hard drive?  :P
<Riddell> open office seems to have started using 16x16 icons
<Riddell> hurts my eyes
<Lure-live> Riddell: :-( - my eyes hurt even more on this 145 DPI screen
<Hobbsee> i'm not happy with how oo.o seems to have corrupted my .ppt
<Lure-live> Riddell: should we document this issues on Feedback page?
<Riddell> Lure-live: yes, please do
<Lure-live> Riddell: will do after install
<nosrednaekim> Lure-live: do you want me to test out any kind of modified version of guidance with a UPS?
<Lure-live> nosrednaekim: no code yet, but if you can attach you lshal output (with ups attached) to that bug it would be great
<Lure-live> nosrednaekim: I might wait for qt4 port to stabilize though before implementing any changes in powermanager
<Lure-live> ok, need to reboot to see if install completed
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: be glad it's not Koffice
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: true.  i dont have that installed.
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Presentation in that is tuurible
<nosrednaekim> Lure-live: ok, sure. its not on my kubuntu computer.. its on my brother's gentoo computer (same version of hal though)
<DaSkreech> And it massacres odps as well
<nosrednaekim> does that matter?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: that's why i don tuse it
<Lure-live> nosrednaekim: just append it and put a note it is from gentoo
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: It's the main weak link I like the rest of the suite over OO.o
<nosrednaekim> will do.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: fixed the release notes, updated the image and added some new images for digiKam.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yay!
<nixternal> man, the digikam light table function is pretty sweet
<nixternal> I wish Lure would have made separate screenies for it, his did so much justice to it
<Riddell> hi Lure, reboot ok?
<Lure> Riddell: yes - had to run home in between ;-)
<Lure> will install on my desktop too
<Lure> Riddell: have updated isotracker page
<nixternal> Lure: I added some new images for the digikam and then linked to the image you had to show it in full blown mode :)
<Lure> nixternal: great - I just linked one image I know that exists ;-)
<Lure> nixternal: I am just plain lazy ;-)
<nixternal> image was good, but....it was done in windows or a windows vm, and instead of trying to crop it, I just tried my best to make a couple of new ones that shows some of the functionality
<manchicken> Is there a win32 or OSX client for gobby?
<nixternal> manchicken: http://gobby.0x539.de/trac/wiki/Download
<nixternal> no osx, but windows yes
<Lure> nixternal: nice digikam writeup
<Lure> nixternal: how did you make kdm login screenshot - I do not get kubuntu theme
<nixternal> I had to change it with kde-kdm-themes
* Riddell fixing k-d-s for that now
<nixternal> is it possible to change the head image at all in the user list?
<Riddell> it should be, although so far it hasn't worked for me
<Lure> Riddell: will there be tribe1 re-spin?
<nixternal> maybe I will take a look at it when I get the time
<nixternal> guidance installed with a little force today..so that was good
<Riddell> Lure: naw, no bugs are important enough
<Lure> Riddell: btw, installing on my desktop (also manual part) -> no ubiquity crash
<Riddell> curious
<nixternal> sebas: I want that KDE sticker for my car! :)
<nixternal> I need to find me some KDE stickers, t-shirts, and Kubuntu stickers and t-shirts
<Riddell> ask sealne for t-shirts
<nixternal> I did, they were super expensive to ship here, and I don't believe many sizes were left when I asked
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> I'll bring some across for UDS in november no doubt
<Riddell> but a while to wait that
<Riddell> Lure: does amarok work with you for mp3s?
<nixternal> I will show up to UDS if possible wearing a KDE thong and a Kubuntu t-shirt...so close your eyes
<Lure> Riddell: need to find some mp3's first ;-)
<Riddell> actually it freezes on some oggs too.  kaffeine as well
<nixternal> heh, I don't have any either
* Riddell blames xine
* nixternal tries some oggs
* Lure tries some .flac's
<Riddell> who wants to test kdm fix?  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu-default-settings_7.10-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<nixternal> hrmm...I will
<Riddell> need to install and sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop; sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<nixternal> I want to know why my kdm login screen looks fine on my other box after a dist-upgrade, but doesn't with the alt install cd
<Riddell> because it's only a problem for new installs
<nixternal> ahh
<Riddell> if you previously had the theme set the new kdm Debian config stuff doesn't change that
<Riddell> but if you didn't then it looks for settings in /etc/default/kdm.d/
<Riddell> which is altogether nicer
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> I also wonder why opendns breaks samba
<sebas> nixternal: I'll send you a t-shirt as soon as I've got the new ones.
<Riddell> sebas: new ones?
<nixternal> sebas: you are my hero!
<nixternal> sebas: ya, tank tops were so 1980's ;)
<sebas> Yes, new t-shirts
<nixternal> I know, I wore them when I was a teenager thinking I was a bad arse
<sebas> nixternal: Remind me if I forget
<nixternal> sebas: roger that...thanks!
<DaSkreech> Now you just know you hvea bad arse?
<nixternal> heh
<Riddell> sebas: new t-shirts for what?
<nixternal> my lord...I forgot just how awesome my speakers sounded on my big box...playing ogg files in kaffeine, no lock up so far
<sebas> Riddell: KDE, nothing aKademy specific
<Lure> Riddell: your k-d-s package is ok - I get new kubuntu theme
<Lure> Riddell: btw, kdm stop seems to have minor bug (reports error)
<nixternal> wo0t...VBox for Gutsy amd64 (using feisty deb) works great!
<nixternal> d'oh, wrong chan
<Lure> sebas: I am also interested for some kde shirt
<sebas> Lure: Remind me as soon as I have them
<Lure> sebas: will do - thanks
<sebas> :)
<Lure> Riddell: flac is playing fine - does freeze occur soon for you?
<Lure> Riddell: how long does it play fine?
<Riddell> Lure: yes, at the start
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will convert some to ogg/mp3 and try that
<nixternal> ogg seems to be working fine so far in kaffeine for me
<Lure> Riddell: mp3 works (including the script to install mp3 support)
<manchicken> Okay, so SOMEBODY made k3b rock.
<Riddell> hmm, ok
<Lure> manchicken: in what sense?
<manchicken> I should send that person a cookie.
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<manchicken> Lure: For one, it'll burn MP3s to CD.  For another, reordering tracks works now.
<manchicken> And the interface just overall sucks less than it did in 3.5.5
<DaSkreech> it did that before
* manchicken burns some happy-fun public domain music for his pops.
<DaSkreech> burnt mp3s reordered and sucked
<DaSkreech> oh
<nixternal> 1MB download for gutsy daily alt image from cdimages.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> maybe someone can help with this
<DaSkreech>  what would be responsible for spanning audio cds in Linux?
<nixternal> wow, no clue
<nixternal> I was wondering about a spanning app recently as well, but not for audio
<DaSkreech> I'm figuring that it must be the underlying tools for k3b but that would mean that all Linux stuff is hobbled
<nixternal> the latest daily fixes the boot screen I see
<nixternal> but so far, it isn't doing anything...yet
<marseillai_> i'm trying since two days to package katchtv a pykde program
<marseillai_> and i've still this error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24140/
<marseillai_> anyone has an idea ?
<fdoving> marseillai_: you can try to repackage the orig.tar.gz
<marseillai_> oki
<nixternal> katchtv doesn't use make
<nixternal> the katchtv tarball is meant to be extracted and copied to a directory
<nixternal> so you would need to setup rules to do just that, and then use a postinst script to create a symlink to /usr/bin
<nixternal> and then create a desktop file and place it correctly
<DaSkreech> Whats ktraderclient?
<nixternal> marseillai_: http://www.nixternal.com/pkg/misc/katchtv/
<nixternal> that is what it would look like..that is a rather nasty package..but it will give you an idea
<nixternal> only thing that package is missing is copyright and desktop file really
<marseillai_> nixternal: oki
<marseillai_> finishing my shower
<marseillai_> and i'll take a look at it
<nixternal> I had a package of it I used here, but I can't find it now
<marseillai_> i've allready the copyright file! :)
<marseillai_> nixternal: but if you want i send you my copyright file and you submit the package on revu ...
<marseillai_> as you want
<nixternal> marseillai_: that package has your name written all over it :)
<nixternal> you need to check first because that rules file is quite ugly..it is a cheap hack that I use for oxygen icons here locally
<marseillai_> oki
<marseillai_> nixternal: i'll firstly try to solve my problem with my package because i prefer cdbs! ;)
<nixternal> I do to, but I don't know how cdbs reacts when there is no makefile and all of that
<marseillai_> a question
<marseillai_> how many times it takes for @ubuntu.com email to be ok ?
<nixternal> took me a couple of weeks
<manchicken> Does katapult use the amarok data file, or does it actually hit amarok?
<DaSkreech> Hits amarok as far I know the first time you search
<marseillai_> fdoving: you were right repackage the archive works
<manchicken> It's not getting results from amarok.
<hunger> Sucky day today...
<hunger> Managed to overwrite the blocks containing the keys to my homepartition:-(
<nixternal> ouch :(
<hunger> nixternal: Not too bad... I have backups.
<nixternal> I wish I could say that...I need to start backing up again
<marseillai> mmmmmmmm can i use dh_py{central,support} for a pykde apps ?
<crimsun> if it's necessary, of course.
* DaSkreech runs * from a live cd. I have no need for backups :)
<Riddell> kwwii: about?
* hunger wonders how many changes happen is kdelibs4. I thought they were frozen.
<ryanakca> wow, KDE4 is pretty interesting
<hunger> ryanakca: Sure, but it sucks trying to port something to libs that keep changing all the time.
<ryanakca> heh
<hunger> ryanakca: And porting from kde3 to 4 is pretty complex without additional interferance from core developers;-)
* ryanakca is sticking to PyQt4 for now... by the time I'll have learned C++ (this summer), the libs will probably have been frozen
<ryanakca> hunger: hmmm. porting basically means rewriting it for KDE4 in this case?
<crimsun> I've been a bit hesitant to use PyQt4 for that reason
<ryanakca> crimsun: hmm, well, once written in PyQt4, it won't have to be ported?
* ryanakca wonders about the differences between PyKDE and PyQt4
* ryanakca --> supper
<hunger> ryanakca: Buildsystem changes, IPC system changes, lots of details in KDE were changed.
<hunger> ryanakca: plus I need to switch to a couple of new libs underneath my app.
* hunger shrugs. Life sucks:-)
<hunger> is a update of libasound planned? kdelibs4 complains that the current version in gutsy is too old.
<crimsun> yes, it is planned.
<crimsun> 1.0.14 released after main was frozen for Tribe1
<hunger> Great! You guys rock!
<crimsun> there are already outstanding issues with 1.0.14
<crimsun> the resampling patch that was applied earlier is broken; I have several reports of this in feisty
<crimsun> I'll likely back it out for gutsy's alsa-lib 1.0.14
<nosrednaekim> is there any plan to implement download script support in Adept?
<Riddell> what's that?
<nosrednaekim> you know like in Synaptic? you select some packages, then you select "generate package downlaod script" and it automatically makes a wget script
<nosrednaekim> its the only thing keeping me from using adept which I otherwise prefer.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-07
* apacheLAGger is playing with konqui's rc files
<nixternal> BREAK UM! :)
<apacheLAGger> aye :P
<kwwii> Riddell: quite sick atm, best to send me an email
<apacheLAGger> hm
* apacheLAGger forgot to sign his mail :S
<jjesse> quiet night eh?
<jjesse> i see that speedcrunch is going to be moving to the kubuntu release schedule
<nosrednaekim> I heard that a qt port of ltsp manager was needed. Where can I get info about it?
<jjesse> i was at a borders bookstore tonight and it had one of the best linux sections i have ever seen
<nosrednaekim> yeah..my freind says he just goes there to read linux/programming books
<nixternal> jjesse: when are you heading home?
<jjesse> saturday morning
<nixternal> ahh, god
<nixternal> err, good
<jjesse> yeah why?
<nixternal> tomorrow is supposed to be very nasty here
<jjesse> oh
<nixternal> they are already preparing our area for tornadic activity
<jjesse> same in omaha
<nixternal> which means, it won't even rain
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> ya, I can see the radar and it doesn't look great there either
<nixternal> 91f tomorrow, I am not looking forward to that
<jjesse> yeah it was like 30mph winds here
<nixternal> ya, we are supposed to have sustained winds of 30+ mph, with gusts up to 70
<nixternal> yay windy city for real
* Hobbsee pokes for life
<Hobbsee> hiya Nightrose!
<Nightrose> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: i've got a question for you
<Nightrose> yea?
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: interested in doing any cd testing?
<Nightrose> why not
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> which arch are you on?
<Nightrose> 32 bit
<Hobbsee> even better
* Hobbsee looks for the info
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: who's life your poking?
<Tm_T> +e
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-June/023789.html
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: YOURS!
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tm_T> you can't
<Nightrose> thx Hobbsee - will have a look asap
<Tm_T> well you can, if you have it, because it's not here
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: if you could test the desktop i386 cd, in whichever configurations that you want, preferably that havent been tested yet, that'd be great
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: check cd, etc, wont mess up your hard drive anyway
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: do you want to test a cd?
<Nightrose> k Hobbsee
* Hobbsee has already gotten in trouble with bandwidth this month, unfortunately
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: but obviously, backups are good :)
<Nightrose> hehe shure
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: if you like me to download it with this ppp
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: *grin*
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: point
* Jucato will be trying to connect to the internet this weekend, through bluetooth dialup :D
<Tm_T> Jucato: that's what I do when I'm not in my pc, but in pc usb is more reliable
<Tm_T> I have phone with usb <3
<Jucato> not even w/ GRPS... I don't know how to set up that one :)
<Jucato> I really mean "dial up"
<Jucato> :/
* Jucato will try tomorrow actually
<Hobbsee> Jucato: the planned release is today, iirc
<Tm_T> Jucato: bluetooth can be tricky, but with usb, this phone just appears as /dev/ttyACM0 and all I do is open kppp and make a call
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you might be talking to Nightrose :)
<Jucato> Tm_T: I was able to dial up once using bluetooth. but I wasn't able to connect coz I ran out of credits :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> perfect, isn't it
<Tm_T> you can imagine myfeelings when my pda(actually WM5) bugs and when I finally get connection, I run out of battery
<Jucato> :)
<Tm_T> finally get connection = had 5 resets
<Jucato> the only reason I'm going suicidal over this is that my laptop's wireless is still broken, and I'm going to a resort this weekend...
<Tm_T> yup, it's still Windows, even if it's Mobile
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Jucato> luckily my only Windows phone is now RIP :)
<Jucato> this one's a Symbian
<emonkey-f> get the new openmoko :P
<Jucato> hehe! I wish!
<Jucato> that would definitely be a dream come true :)
<emonkey-f> ack
<Jucato> but since I just got a new monitor, I don't think I can get one within the next year or so :)
<emonkey-f> yes it's always this money thing :/
<emonkey-f> but this thing I have to buy 
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: okay, the testing cds are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20070606.1/
<Hobbsee> it doesnt appear to be in the annoucement
<Nightrose> thx Hobbsee
<Tm_T> ok, closing this one again, running out of bandwidth, see you later kids ->
<Hobbsee> bye Tm_T!
<sebas> Does anyone know how it comes that I've seemingly lost all my mimetypes?
<sebas> Most applications are broken due to this (feisty + 3.5.7 packages)
* sebas is puzzled
<Riddell> can't say I've heard of that happening
<sebas> Removing ~/.kde/share/apps/mimelink did apparently help.
<sebas> Must be some random file corruption.
<sebas> Hmpf. No, there it is again.
<sebas> It works shortly after logging in, then the problem turns up.
<Riddell> I don't have a ~/.kde/share/apps/mimelink
<Riddell> manchicken_: where is system settings in svn?
<Riddell> ah, /me spots branches/work/kde4/systemsettings_kde4
<Hobbsee> evening all
* nosrednaekim tries to lurk undetected, but still peeps hello
<apachelogger> ahoy Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :0
<Hobbsee> * :)
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: no lurking!
* Hobbsee goes and attacks the lurkers cupboard with the broom
<Jucato> ouch!
<Hobbsee> we have power.  and internet :D
* Jucato runs away
* Hobbsee uses the lassoo on Jucato 
<Jucato> nooooo!
* nosrednaekim thinks Hobbseecan't even smile right while hitting me
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: you never know :P
<nosrednaekim> anyway... congradulations on your test release.
<Riddell> we released?
<Hobbsee> it's been released?
<Hobbsee> hiya Riddell
<nosrednaekim> tribe 1 I thought.
<Riddell> morning :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: where does it say that?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I read a screenshot review.
<Riddell> where?
<nosrednaekim> just a second.
<nosrednaekim> oh... ahha... never mind. I read it wrong.
<nosrednaekim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=741&num=1
* Hobbsee cant release, anyway
* nosrednaekim sympatizes with Hobbsee
* Hobbsee can just kill stupid customers
<Hobbsee> oh, wait....
* apachelogger is wondering
<apachelogger> maybe we should provide a special corporate-default-settings?
<Riddell> ?
<apachelogger> well
<manchicken_> Riddell: System settings in svn compiles but doesn't run.
<apachelogger> IMO the current appeal of kubuntu is too shiny
<apachelogger> good for end users, but not for corporate desktops
<manchicken_> It's got some weird dbus error.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: ah, that's fine, it talks about tomorrow
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: although it should be out in an hour or so
<apachelogger> I'm currently doing a migration project for a local NGO and noticed, that it's somewhat strange looking to have a default kubuntu style
<manchicken_> apachelogger: Yeah, because XP didn't look like Disney crapped all over the desktop?
<apachelogger> manchicken_: not as much as feisty does
<manchicken_> Feisty looks magnitudes better than XP.
<apachelogger> not in a corporate context :P
<apachelogger> well, maybe it's just one of my strange ideas
<manchicken_> apachelogger: I don't know what corporate context you're speaking of, but it's just fine around here :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: tell it to kwwii (when he's around), maybe he'll make it less shiny next release
<manchicken_> Wow, I get to wake up to a new koffice.
<Riddell> manchicken_: in backports?
<manchicken_> Yea.
<Riddell> manchicken_: groovy, can you test and let me know that it works?
<manchicken_> Sure.
<manchicken_> I use koffice tout les temps.
* nosrednaekim , the typical corporate customer is frightened by anything other than "redmond" kde theme
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, for end customers it's just as shiny as it should be, but for corporate....
* apachelogger is wondring whether crystalsvg is support that feeling
<apachelogger> didn't use that iconset since oxygen is public
<manchicken_> nosrednaekim: I disagree.  I think windows IT folks are.
<manchicken_> nosrednaekim: I think the average corporate user would have no problem figuring things out.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: noo!!!  shiny is good.
<Hobbsee> then again, if they really care, surely someone's going to make a whole list of changes that they want
<nosrednaekim> I being sarcastic
<nosrednaekim> *was
<manchicken_> Ah.
* Hobbsee doubts vista stuff is being toned down either
<manchicken_> No, Vista is not.
<nosrednaekim> but then again, I don't see much corporate uptake of Vista. Could there be a connection?
<Riddell> I doubt it, nobody used XP in its first year of release either
* Hobbsee attempts to find a nice looking font
<nosrednaekim> Yeah. And for all the same reasons.
<nosrednaekim> courier is nice.
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<manchicken_> KOffice seriously needs more templates.
<Hobbsee> koffice seriously needs to do XY graphing.
<manchicken_> Needs pivot charts.
* rouzic_ est ausente: Ausente por ahora.
<apachelogger> kubuntu corporate desktop approach #1: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/tmp044.png
<Riddell> tango and baghria?  dear gods
<Jucato> eek! at the icons
<Jucato> no that's Domino
<Riddell> really?  yuck
<Jucato> it's lots better than Baghira, and not really intended to look like os x
<Jucato> but the icons!! :/
<mhb> svg icons, I presume
<Jucato> tango icons
<Riddell> the format is not really an issue
<mhb> Riddell: no, it's just a comment on a bug with SVG rendering (I guess it's a bug). Look at the lower edges of the Trash icon, for example.
<mhb> those black circles shouldn't be there
<Riddell> that's a shadow surely
<Jucato> yeah. it's part of the icon :)
<Jucato> look at the Desktop icon
<mhb> Jucato: badly rendered, too
<Jucato> tango just isn't meant for KDE :)
<mhb> the shadow should not be that black on the edges
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the problem is, there is no decent icon theme for KDE
<mhb> you can check that it's rendered badly by looking at Tango/32x32/places/emptytrash.png
<mhb> Jucato: ^^
* Jucato thinks Nuvola is very decent
<apachelogger> Jucato: too many colors
<mhb> apachelogger: I think marketing KDE for corporations isn't about icon theme/widget style
<Jucato> apachelogger: less flashy than crystal svg, though, just imho :)
<mhb> apachelogger: it could be a minor plus to have a "mature" look, but only a minor one
<apachelogger> Jucato: yeah
<Jucato> well, we can all just wait for Oxygen :)
<apachelogger> oxygen only looks perfect with oxygen desktop
<Jucato> (which follows the naming convention initiated by the Tango project anyway)
<Jucato> hm.. oxygen looks quite nice on plastik, which is what KDE 4 is currently using
<apachelogger> mhb: well, it's not that minor
<Jucato> (oxygen style isn't merged yet)
<apachelogger> mhb: when someone is evaluating desktops the first thing he gets to see is the appeal most probably
<apachelogger> so the appeal has to be mature to get him a good first impression
<Jucato> mhb: never underestimate the power of first impressions  :)
<mhb> the first thing they're going to see is a presentation
<mhb> a web presentation, a live presentation...
<apachelogger> every user and in the and also an admin is a user wants to see a screenshot
<apachelogger> matter of fact, if you don't got screenshots on your mainpage it's not good for the first impression thing
<mhb> http://www.novell.com/linux/features.html I don't see "sober look" in there.
* mhb shuts up
<nixternal> g'mornin'
<apachelogger> mhb: that's technical
<apachelogger> in general there are two impressions the technical and the appeal
<apachelogger> you can have a technical advanced an powerful software
<apachelogger> but if it looks like shit
<apachelogger> almost no one will use it
<Hobbsee> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-June/000301.html
<apachelogger> no matter how good the technical appeal is
<apachelogger> yummy
<apachelogger> tribe1++
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! http://merges.ubuntu.com | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | Tribe 1 released!
<Jucato> moin nixternal!
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hola
<apachelogger> Riddell: hey boss, already had a look at the konqueror debdiff?
<Riddell> apachelogger: not yet, it's in with my 200 other unread e-mails
<apachelogger> ok ^_^
* apachelogger thinks Riddell gets far too many mails
<nixternal> wo0t, Tribe 1 is out the door! Good job everyone!
<apachelogger> yeah, good job!
<Hobbsee> hehe
* apachelogger opens the wine bottle
<Hobbsee> Riddell: /dev/null.  it's a fixall
* Hobbsee gets a crazy amount of email - but not that crazy
<apachelogger> everyone take a glass!
* Hobbsee avoids the wine
<apachelogger> cheers guys and gals :)
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: omg, why?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: dont like the taste.
<apachelogger> oh
* apachelogger is looking for something different
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i had a bit of the champaigne at UDS on the last night.  *shudder*
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: how about some coffee?
<Hobbsee> meh.  coke's good
* apachelogger takes the coke from #amarok.dev and hands it to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> cheers!  :)
<Riddell> nixternal: we definately have the best Tribe1 page, thanks to you
<nixternal> woohoo...I try my best to make us look good :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: if you think Coke is good, you need to try Dr. Pepper :) that is my all time favorite
<nixternal> now I am a green tea junky
<Hobbsee> ewww
<Jucato> yay for tea!
<nixternal> Jucato: Lipton has these diet green teas that are citrus or berry flavored...man they are good
<Jucato> and expensive! (over here)
<Jucato> I go for the asian ones :P
<nixternal> I go to the asian markets here and get some of their genseng tea...good stuff and it gives me a buzz
<Riddell> doc job for someone: this needs to be made more kubuntu compliant
<Riddell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Riddell> for http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-143.php
* apachelogger has no clue about that sort of stuff :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: creating /Kubuntu would be meaningful, wouldn't it?
<Riddell> I don't think there's a need for it for that page
<Riddell> AddRepositories or whatever it is has a /Kubuntu that needs linked to
<Jucato> Riddell: isn't that supposed to be koffice-163?
* apachelogger puts a knote on the desktop i case no one did it when he's back from dying due to heat
<Riddell> Jucato: oh aye :)  fixed
<Jucato> :)
<lucky_lucas> is there an eclipse plugin to interface with  launchpad ?
<lucky_lucas> I know there is one for bzr but, I don't konw if it exists for launchpad ?
* apachelogger notes that the how to add a repo is not compatible with feisty
<apachelogger> weh
* apachelogger starts crying
<Jucato> apachelogger: which part?
<apachelogger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<apachelogger> the whole page
<apachelogger> I'm right now updating it
<Jucato> ah yes
* apachelogger will never start doc work again.... always ends up in editing 3 different pages
<Jucato> wasn't updated with the new Software Properties app
<Jucato> apachelogger: um wait. changing or just adding?
<Jucato> I don't think those original instructions should be removed completely just yet
<apachelogger> adding
<apachelogger> === Feisty Fawn (7.04) and newer ===
<Jucato> ah kool :)
<apachelogger> === Edgy Eft (6.10) and older ===
<Jucato> good goody :)
<Lure> Riddell: is anybody following displayconfig-gtk developments and updating guidance version?
* Lure hopes for nice improvements with new xorg server and xrandr 1.2
<_Sime_> Lure: We're in the process of merging and then sharing the backend code.
<Lure> _Sime_: great - so I expect we will change kde frontend too?
<_Sime_> Lure: I don't expect any radical changes to the frontend. It might work a bit better and have less bugs though.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> omg
* apachelogger needs to get feisty default setup
<Jucato> for screenshots?
<apachelogger> yep
<Jucato> polyester, default colors (kuseven I think), crystal windeco, sans serif fonts, crystalsvg icons, hm...
<apachelogger> aaaaa crystal
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> thoose icons
<apachelogger> muahaha, wouldn't call them icons at all
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I'm soo stupid :|
<Jucato> :)
* apachelogger xephyrs to his kubuntu default setup
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<Hobbsee> i wonder why my kdm is stuffed
<nixternal> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5414  <- revu'erz wanted :)
<apachelogger> aye, revu'erz are always wanted ... just open konqui -> go to revu.tauware.de -> press ctrl-f -> search for 'sitter' -> if you revued everything once within 24 ours you can win an amarok shirt :D
* Jucato waves to nixternal :)
* nixternal waves back
* n8k99_ doesn't wave at all
<Jucato> nixternal: linspire is based on Ubuntu now, right?
* nixternal already has an amarok t-shirt
* Jucato drowns n8k99 in waves
<nixternal> Jucato: kubuntu :)
<Jucato> nixternal: blue wolf logo? O.o
<Jucato> er.. on kubuntu? they use our KDE packages too?
<nixternal> what is that?
<Jucato> blue wolf = amarok logo
<nixternal> oh, I have no idea..they are about to sell out to microsoft soon anyways I am sure
<Jucato> hehe that's why I asked :)
<nixternal> no logo, just the cool amarok letters
* Jucato wonders what Canonical/Ubuntu will do if ever that happens
<nixternal> got it from spreadshirt or revellinux
<nixternal> they better say no
<Jucato> I want aseigo's KDE shirt!!!
<nixternal> ya, me too
<Jucato> er.. I meant something like it.
<nixternal> I have come close but not dead on
<n8k99> hehe
<nixternal> and a lot of the online shirts places don't make shirts for real men!
<nixternal> ;p
* n8k99 sees Jucato attacking aseigo like a frantic teenager
<Jucato> well, drop the "teenager" part and your correct :)
<nixternal> http://image.weather.com/images/maps/tropical/map_spectrop08_ltst_6nh_enus_600x405.jpg
<nixternal> well that can't be good
<apachelogger> is universe active by default?
<Jucato> all of the 4 starting feisty
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i believe so
<Riddell> manchicken__: how was koffice?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: if canonical/ubuntu was being asked to side with microsoft?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<Jucato> Hobbsee: no.what would canonical/ubuntu do if linspire sells out to ms
<apachelogger> Jucato: ?? even mutliverse?
<Jucato> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: is that true?
<Jucato> multiverse by default spec for feisty
<apachelogger> Oo
<Hobbsee> Jucato: why would it matter?  linspire doesnt do much for ubuntu anyway.
<Riddell> apachelogger: universe and multiverse are enabled by default
<apachelogger> omfg
<apachelogger> why did nobody tell me :P
<Jucato> apachelogger: welcome back to Kubuntu :)
* apachelogger will never do a 6 month vacation from FLOSS
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Jucato leaves it at that :)
<apachelogger> someone plz revu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu?action=diff&rev2=21
<Riddell> apachelogger: looks lovely
<apachelogger> hooray :)
<Daskreech> hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi Daskreech! any news from Mez?
<Daskreech> Jucato: Nope I dreamnt that he logged in last night, that was strange. He kept trying to figure out why his name wasn't capitalized
<Jucato> apachelogger: "This page describes how to manage software repositories in Kubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) and Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)." but starts of with Feisty Fawn?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> gotta fix that ^_^
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports?action=diff&rev2=33&rev1=32
<Jucato> oh he left...
<Daskreech> he's back
<apachelogger> bah
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm not sure if there's any need for the "For Feisty Fawn 7.04:" bits
<apachelogger> austria
<apachelogger> horrible place for a 24/7 online nerd
<apachelogger> Jucato: better now?
<apachelogger> Riddell: what shall I write instead?
<apachelogger> Current release
<Riddell> apachelogger: well I'm not sure what it's for, if you use the graphical tools you just tick the box, no need for those details
<Riddell> so I'd just remove it
<Riddell> manchicken__: got system settings running.  it's an empty shell for now but it runs
<apachelogger> uhm
* apachelogger needs a cigarette now
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, there is no harm in leaving it, is there?
<Riddell> so long as it doesn't confuse people
<apachelogger> we should just produce videos :)
<apachelogger> lot higher usability
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal> holy smokes
<nixternal> Riddell: explain how you made sense of the traceback for system settings? libc6 was the only thing it spit out for me
<Riddell> nixternal: I just compiled with -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debugfull
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> that is what I didn't do when I was looking at it :)
<Daskreech> screenies of tribe "1" are up
<Riddell> where?
<Daskreech> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=741&num=1
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto.
<Riddell> their xubuntu ones are broken
<Lure> apachelogger: re filelight> will just update Maintainer to ubuntu address and upload
<apachelogger> Lure: huh?
<Lure> apachelogger: for ubuntuX version, you need to update Maintainer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<apachelogger> *modifies*
<Lure> apachelogger: no need, have done it locally
<apachelogger> ok
<Lure> apachelogger: uploaded
<apachelogger> thx
<Daskreech> Where should I ask about groups within Ubuntu?
<Lure> apachelogger: I am still missing khalki lib
<apachelogger> Lure: got stuck in queue
<Lure> apachelogger: in which queue?
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=khalkhi
<Lure> apachelogger: ok, will try to get source from there and test all three packages
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> Lure: better wait
<apachelogger> didn't had a look at the others for ages :D
<apachelogger> just gotta check them
<Lure> apachelogger: true that - now that tribe1 is out, archive-admins will have some time for NEW handling
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Lure: ok, actually cards and applet should work just fine
<apachelogger> at least I didn't change anything since my last test build
<meven> i have a question about building kde4
<meven> i've just compiled kdebase kdepim
<meven> but in my KDEDIR/bin there not much programs
<meven> and no startkde script
<fdoving> meven: what does 'echo $KDEDIR' say?
* apachelogger will search a bed
<apachelogger> nini
<Riddell> night
<Arby> anybody know if there are known issues with k3b in gutsy?
<Arby> (just filed bug 119187)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119187 in k3b "[Gutsy]  cd burning with k3b fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119187
<Arby> worked fine in feisty
<crimsun> Arby: do you have a feisty install somewhere?
<crimsun> if so, ls -ld /usr/bin/wodim
<crimsun> Arby: I've found that I need to grant the user RT priority, else the burn fails with symptoms similar to yours
<Arby> crimsun: yes I do, checking
<Arby> crimsun: returns: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 351K 2007-02-02 20:30 /usr/bin/wodim
<crimsun> ok, is a wrapper used to grant realtime privs?
<Arby> I have no idea, I didn't set one if there is.
<Arby> so am I missing a permission setting somewhere?
<Arby> and is it normal for CD burning to require root privileges?
<crimsun> Arby: for every last piece of hardware I've owned, yes, it is normal
<Arby> OK
<nixternal> rock on with your badselves
<crimsun> Arby: I'm not intimate with k3b's innards or Kubuntu's usage; check if kdesu is used
<crimsun> nixternal could help you chase it
<nixternal> whoa
<Arby> in which case shouldn't k3b handle this without the user having to set permissions
<nixternal> what did I just step into
<manchicken__> Riddell: Do you know what the dbus problem was all about?  I'm not very familiar with dbus.  My guess is that I needed to initialize something but didn't know it.
<Arby> nixternal: bug 119187
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119187 in k3b "[Gutsy]  cd burning with k3b fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119187
<Arby> I'm trying to understand why it fails
<Riddell> manchicken__: install dbus-x11
<Riddell> should sort itself out from there
<Arby> crimsun: suggests it's permissions related
<nixternal> let me try a burn on my gutsy box
<Arby> and I'm out of my depth with kde's innards
<manchicken__> Riddell: Gotta love all of these weird dependencies.
<nixternal> Arby: is that a sata burner?
<Arby> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> I believe the same on I have actually spec wise
<nixternal> what were you burning, dvd or cd?
<Arby> data CD
<nixternal> ok, so I don't need to download an iso to try this
<Arby> nope, any old random files will do
<Arby> worked fine on the same machine in feisty
<Arby> which is why it bothers me
<Arby> could be a regression
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I get "cdrecord will be run without root privileges" message box when I fire up k3b
<Arby> ah, so I need to set something somewhere
<Arby> but it was none obvious (to me) what that required me to do
<Arby> it's entirely possible this is me being inept
<Arby> but at the same time, should I need to know that to burn a CD
<Lure> manchicken__: which package needs dbus-x11?
<Arby> nixternal: OK, I see that message but it tells me nothing about what I need to do about it.
* Lure has changed strigi recently to depend on it
<manchicken__> Lure: The subversion version of systemsettings
<nixternal> OK, here goes the burn
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> OK...now here goes the burn
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Lure++
<Lure> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> revuing :D
<Lure> apachelogger: hope I can do a bit more in next days
* apachelogger is already happy :)
<nixternal> Arby: the burn worked here, add comment to the bug
<Arby> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> I forgot, I burned a DVD this morning as well
<Arby> I wonder what's wrong here then
<nixternal> have you tried the burn more than once?
<Arby> yes, it's consistent
<nixternal> hrmm, I thought the kdm login was fixed
<nixternal> hrmm, and I still have icons on the desktop
<Arby> me too, for both
<ryanakca> Riddell: could you email my guidance/career choice teacher with those volunteer hours please?
<nixternal> I know I just did a k-d-s install
<ryanakca> nixternal: unless you'd rather...
<Arby> unless the fix just didn't make tribe
<nixternal> what is that? I think that might be a JR job
<Riddell> ryanakca: oh, sure, sorry
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, thanks
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the new livecd looks cool, the fonts match the resolution much like ubuntu does it (dpi?)
<Riddell> mm, the fonts thing is a bug
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oh, I happen to think it looks nice :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: maybe they could be enlarged just a bit, but it looks good when they're not too large
<Riddell> _StefanS_: the issue is that X tries to use a DPI based on the monitor physical DPI.  gnome just sets it to a strict 96.  with guidance we set it to usually 96 but also some other possible values if they are better fits
<_StefanS_> ok :) - the tribe1 livecd seems to install perfectly on my vmware btw
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the kubuntu kdm didn't show on first boot, is this a known bug also?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes, update kubuntu-default-settings and restart kdm
<_StefanS_> Riddell: okay ;)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: still doesn't work; it thinks I modified kdmrc which I didnt
<Lure> Riddell: we just round it around physical to match font sizes better
<Lure> Riddell: and we just change font dpi, not the rest of the display
<toma> Lure: are you the one who commented on my blog?
<Lure> toma: yep - just installed boxbackup and am really happy with it ;-)
<toma> Lure: cool! When i had more time I would make a package for it
<Lure> toma: it is already in universe
<Lure> toma: boxbackup-client/server
<toma> Lure: ah cool. /me pulls out his todo list and a pen
<Lure> toma: it is just that I have used duplicity before - I just never came to boxbackup through google
<toma> Lure: it should be based on a separate branch from 'chris' ideally.
<toma> Lure: took me ages to find it as well
<Riddell> Lure: that's what I was trying to say :)
<Lure> toma: yep, client is changed on his branch - but I do not have GB files (or windows client), so it works ok here
<toma> Lure: ah cool!
<Lure> Riddell: I know, I just wanted to be more specific ;-)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do you know how to get that freenode cloak (ubuntu/member), I tried asking seveas and he doesn't answer :)
<Riddell> nope, I don't have one, someone will be incharge of it though
<_StefanS_> ah nevermind..
<gnomefreak> _StefanS_: are you a member?
<_StefanS_> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> and you want the cloak?
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: he's probably sleeping
<gnomefreak> around this time hes normally gone for the night
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: yea, probably. But nevermind it, doesn't really matter that much. Its not like it changes anything ;D
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: /msg him with your launchpad page and irc username
<_StefanS_> uhm, I could try that
<gnomefreak> i just pinged him
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: well, no need for irc username, but he needs your LP page to prove that you are a member
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: yep, I just msg'ed him, so lets see what happens
<ryanakca> yeah
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I assuming that sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings --reinstall is the thing to do (?)
<_StefanS_> I/I'm
<Riddell> should do it
<Riddell> then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop; sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<_StefanS_> ah, I just needed the newest updates it seems, they werent sync'ed to the dk mirror yet :)
<_StefanS_> everything works now
<_StefanS_> look very good btw,
* _StefanS_ just ordered 2x200gb 7200rpm disks for the lappie, I better not drop that can of coffee again....
<Daskreech> Where did you drop it?
<_StefanS_> Daskreech: well I had to eject one of my 100gb harddisks and put cloth inside the right ultrabay slot to get all the coffee out
<_StefanS_> Daskreech: the harddisk even had small pools of coffee on the top :D
<Daskreech> ahhh
<Daskreech> that's a grind for well ground
<_StefanS_> it smells nice when it gets all warm..
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-08
<manchicken> Riddell: So do you know if you could get me a kubuntu shirt made in a baby's size? ;)
<mhb> hi
<nixternal> manchicken|away: cafepress has(d) one
<Arby> following an oem install should the oem-config wizard launch automatically on login?
<Arby> ah, nevermind
* Riddell wonders who these people are http://webcam.kubuntu-de.org/images/final/LinuxTag2007_001.jpg
<nosrednaekim> they look awful.......... geeky.
<RadiantFire> they do don't they
<nixternal> Riddell: that is \sh's crowd
<jjesse> anything fun going on tonight?
<crimsun> it's pretty happening here in the coffee shop
<RadiantFire> mmm... coffee shop
<ryanakca> umm... wouldn't Kat recursively import itself? it's currently cataloging it's db... which then get's cataloged... but, as the catalog grows with stuff scanned from the catalog, the catalog grows...
<RadiantFire> ryanakca: I feel like kat should know were its own db is and to not scan that
* ryanakca thinks it could go on forever... kindof like feedback in a sound system. But, I'm probably wrong
<ryanakca> RadiantFire: yeah
<ryanakca> once it starts scanning itself, it alwais adds stuff for itself to scan
<ryanakca> methinks
<RadiantFire> if it does, you have uncovered a fatal flaw in its design
<ryanakca> s/alwais/always
<nosrednaekim> hey > RadiantFire
<nosrednaekim> wait... how do I PM?
<nosrednaekim> ah..never mind
<RadiantFire> oh goodie
<Hobbsee> hi all
<ScottK2> Hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya :)
<pygi> hello folks
<Hobbsee> hi pygi!
<pygi> Hobbsee, is sealne (or whatever the spelling is) or tonio around?
<pygi> Hobbsee, I can see that k3b isn't really maintained in the distro (except regular updates, but that's not too good)
<Hobbsee> tonio_ is the nick, seaLne doesnt appear to be
<pygi> Hobbsee, tonio_ isn't here as well
<pygi> meh, I want to get cdrecording up to shape, and there's just too many bugs
<Riddell> sealne isn't active at the moment, he's busy organising akademy
<pygi> Riddell, got it
<pygi> Riddell, anyone in kubuntu familiar enough with k3b's codebase and cd-recording that could maintain k3b?
<pygi> this is an impressive list of bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/
<pygi> each one of them can and should be fixed imho
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell
<Hobbsee> pygi: you?
<pygi> Hobbsee, I can't do everything ... :)
<pygi> but compare it to number of bugs brasero has for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero
<pygi> and you'll see what I'm refering to
<pygi> and I believe in a couple of days I'll be able to close all brasero bugs except the wishlist stuff
<pygi> Hobbsee, Riddell : I'd seriously like k3b to become better, so users could have better kubuntu experience
<pygi> Hobbsee, pls react :P
<Hobbsee> -EAFK
<mhb> good morning
<Hobbsee> morning mhb!
<Jucato> Tm_T: yay!! I got it to work... partially...
<fdoving> yay, openvpn is cool.
<ryanakca> RadiantFire: it's still scanning itself, so I have a feeling that it's either a bug, and will scan itself indefinitely or until it escapes from it's loop
<Riddell> ooh, progress http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kde4-systemsettings.png
<gnomefreak> thats different? i havent set up kubuntu on gutsy yet but that looks just about the same to me
<mhb> do we really need the tabs?
<Jucato> what other possible alternative to separate the Advanced modules?
<mhb> Jucato: um... not separate it?
<Riddell> it's not ment to be different, it's ment to be KDE 4 :)
<sebas> I wonder if ereslibre's klistview categories wouldn't be useful for systemsettings, manchicken|away
<sebas> http://www.ereslibre.es/?p=49
<Jucato> mhb: hm.. dunno. iirc it was el who worked on separating them. manchicken was the one who converted them to tabs. they were buttons previously
<Jucato> anyway... off to dinner...
<mhb> Jucato: true, but I've never heard positive feedback about it
<mhb> Jucato: yeah, bad topic
<_StefanS_> I would like that new kde4-systemsettings to let you go back to non-administrative privileges, sometimes you need to just set stuff on user level
<RadiantFire> hi mhb
<mhb> hi RadiantFire
* pygi once again pokes Riddell and Hobbsee 
* nosrednaekim thinks they have it hard enough.
* Hobbsee attacks pygi with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<pygi> Hobbsee, you know that doesn't work on me
<Hobbsee> awww
<apachelogger> omg
* Hobbsee gets out the cluebat
<pygi> sorry, won't wor as well
<pygi> work*
<Hobbsee> it will if it's used hard enough :P
<pygi> nop
<pygi> trust me
<pygi> especially if it's made out of wood, I can just burn it :)
<Hobbsee> it's metal.
<Hobbsee> nice, hard, shiny metal
<nosrednaekim> magnesium?
<pygi> ok, then I'll just turn the fire to greater temperature
<apachelogger> today on apachelogger tv: pbuilder - watch it throw off the domino piece
* apachelogger shouts go go go!!! revu is waiting
<pygi> Hobbsee, I need to talk to you about serious things
<Hobbsee> pygi: okay
<apachelogger> bah
* apachelogger forgot a /kde3/ in .install
<pygi> Hobbsee, we need to think of a viable way to maintain k3b
<pygi> it just isn't going to work this way
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure you could discuss that without sealne here, effectively, though
<Hobbsee> how well does debian maintain it?
<Riddell> pygi: hmm?
<pygi> if I remember, there's a good maintainer in debian that took over k3b
<Hobbsee> Original-Maintainer: Francois Marier <francois@debian.org>
<pygi> but there's still lack of common sense since no one is really familiar with the inner workings
<pygi> Hobbsee, yup, him :)
<pygi> Riddell, wanted to discuss k3b situation if you don't mind :)
<pygi> (and yes, I know I'm boring, just trying to get things done)
<Riddell> pygi: what's to discuss?  a maintainer within Kubuntu would be nice.  I don't see any going spare
<pygi> ah, I knew sealne  was updating to newest versions, but that just ain't gonna cut it
<pygi> there are a lot of bugs reported against k3b, and no one is looking at them/fixing them
<Hobbsee> k/d differences look to be a fair bit
<Hobbsee> (and this is in main, so we probably cant ignore it)
<Riddell> pygi: that's the case for lots of packages.  probably most
<pygi> (no idea what "k/d" means)
<Hobbsee> kubuntu/debian
<pygi> Riddell, well, true ... but if we can fix it, why wouldn't we? Especially in fields where we've got experts available)
<Riddell> sebas: that looks very nice
<pygi> and there are a lot of areas like that in repositories
<pygi> Hobbsee, indeed, that's why I'm arguing anyway
<pygi> but even if it was universe, a lot of people use it
<Riddell> pygi: do you have anything to propose?
<Hobbsee> it looks like lure's done some uploads of it, too
<pygi> yes, but it's all new releases and such
<Hobbsee> Riddell: he's proposing that someone put some work into it, where that someone isnt him.
<Riddell> well yes, that's not very helpful though
<pygi> that was low Hobbsee. You do know I'd help wherever I can.
<Hobbsee> but...in the time that you've been poking us here tonight, you could have *done* some of that.  and i suspect that Riddell and i are happy to sponsor sane changes.
<pygi> I'm currently fighting brasero fail to build on sparc & ppc due to upstreams bad code. But I've got brasero down to tiny little bugs
<pygi> couple of them only
<sebas> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-163.php <- I do not find the updates tab?
<pygi> I'd like to see k3b at the same situation, and it just ain't gonna happen this way
<pygi> (/me is sorry if it's bad how it sounds, but ...)
<Riddell> sebas: do you have software-properties-kde installed?
<sebas> Let's have a  look
<sebas> No, installing it now
<Hobbsee> sealne's regarded as the maintainer - i'd suggest you talk to him about how you should help out, in getting what you want.  obviously, people who work with the code regularly are going ot have more of an idea of what's wrong there.
<nosrednaekim> Lure: I was going through some bug reports and wanted to confirm something.
<pygi> Hobbsee, IMHO I'm not some troll around here who's trying to stop your good work or anything. Just trying to helpp.
<Hobbsee> i'd also suspect that if we cant find someone in kubuntu who will maintain it, we should send our changes, which seem to be a fair few, back to debian.  which we should do anyway
<pygi> Hobbsee, well, that's the problem. There's never been any changes in ubuntu to fix bugs.
<Hobbsee> oh indeed.  but you've hit the brick wall of "no one here actually wants to touch that partiuclar package, as they dont know enough"
<Hobbsee> and keeping on hitting that will not make the answer any different, i'm afraid.
<fdoving> pygi: why not just sync with debian if they have a nice package?
<pygi> Hobbsee, meh, ok, I don't want to argue with you :(
<Hobbsee> i'm not trying to argue - i'm merely laying out the facts.
<Hobbsee> as it is, i dont burn enough cds, etc, that i have any chance of being able to work on it effectively
<pygi> I didn't say you have to work on it
<Riddell> sealne won't be touching it, he's got RSI and he's organising akademy
<pygi> yes, I understand
* Lure was highlighted but not sure if I want ot read all the scrollback...
* Jucato takes a pen and highlights Lure :)
<Jucato> pretty :D
<pygi> Hobbsee, I have enough work as is anyway, as we all do
<nosrednaekim> Lure: yeah.... about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/112120 the ;ast responder says that he can't use your patch packages because they are i386. BUt since its Python. it should be cross platform, right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112120 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager crashes at startup" [High,Fix committed] 
<pygi> and I do understand ... but still think we should get things going :(
<sebas> Riddell: Thanks, got it now.
<nosrednaekim> hehe... didn't know ubotu could do that.
<manchicken_> Riddell: Did you try playing with that custom widget I made for it?
<Lure> Jucato: ;-)
<Hobbsee> pygi: oh i agree with you.  no question there.  but "shoudl get things going" doesnt actually translate to finding someone, and fixing the entire world.
<Hobbsee> which is a pain.
<Riddell> manchicken_: nope, where's that and what does it do?
<fdoving> pygi: what's the problem with k3b? - are you sure there are package bugs, if not, the bugs should be forwarded upstream.
<Hobbsee> Lure: the want for someone to maintain k3b adn go thru the buglists.
<manchicken_> It's in SVN with systemsettings, and I designed it to be simple.
<manchicken_> :)
<manchicken_> It's like KIconGroupPage or something like that.
<pygi> fdoving, some bugs should indeed be forwarded upstream, but some we should fix as well
<manchicken_> Can't remember exactly what I called it.
<pygi> otherwise it ain't gonna work
<pygi> we just can't embrace upstream sources without patches all the time
<manchicken_> It's just using layouts for a lot of that stuff.
<Lure> nosrednaekim: right, they can change their local .py files
<pygi> Hobbsee, meh
<pygi> Hobbsee, Riddell : anyway, sorry for bugging. I'll stop talking about it.
<Lure> nosrednaekim: packages are still arch specific due to some C++ modules used in python
* Hobbsee ponders who would be interested in working on such a thing.
<nosrednaekim> Lure: hmm...thats too bad.
<fdoving> Hobbsee: tonio of course :)
<Hobbsee> pygi: you've hit the "unpaid people have the right to work on whatever they like, and to avoid whatever they don't like" wall too.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: i was wondering about that
<fdoving> Hobbsee: he did the last merge with debian. even closed a bug :)
<Hobbsee> woo :)
<pygi> Hobbsee, yes, yes, I apologize ... as I said, will not discuss it anymore
<fdoving> pygi: the thing is, we must focus on packging, upstream focus on development, if someone have fun fixing bugs and send patches upstream, that's just a bonus. if we were trying to fix all bugs in all packages available in kubuntu we would need some more developers.
<nosrednaekim> Lure: is that just for safety purposes, or does it really commonly break things?
* Lure has gone trough scrollback quickly
<Lure> nosrednaekim: it breaks if you set cpu freq to one that is not supported by powermanager (for example "conservative")
<Lure> nosrednaekim: if there would be many reporters (which I do not see), we could classify it as SRU-candidate
<fdoving> Lure: will the when-laptop-lid-closes feature become ac/battery aware in the future? - i always lock screen on ac, and suspend on battery. annoying to have to change that manually whenever i disconnect ac.
<nosrednaekim> Lure: sorry for my ignorance, what is a SRU-candidate?
<Lure> fdoving: open wishlist bug - it may make sense really
<manchicken_> Riddell: kicongrouppage.h
<fdoving> Lure: do you use the kde bugtracker?
<pygi> stable release update nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> pygi: ah ok.
<Lure> fdoving: however for most users it is a question more if they are on lid or external display, so options beside- none might not make much sense
<Lure> nosrednaekim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Lure> pygi: I agree we have too many bugs opened on k3b, but it is unfair to compare this to brasero (which is in universe and not installed by default, not to mention that k3b is used a lot by gnome users too)
<Lure> pygi: major problem we have in ubuntu is "drinking-from-the-firehose" in terms of bugs
* nosrednaekim now understands SRU's
<Lure> pygi: so it is not a problem of fixing bugs (I am one of those very interested in bug fixes), but in terms og bug triage/getting bug reports to appropraite quality
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: poke
<Hobbsee> oh hang on, whos' into system settings here?
<Lure> pygi: the problem is also that it is hard for developers to focus on k3b (which works for them just fine as is) and not on other bugs they encounter personally
<fdoving> Lure: i often use the lid-display and lock-screen on close, compiling with the lid locked can be nice when you have kids in the house. :)
<Lure> fdoving: right
<fdoving> i might be a special case.
<sebas> fdoving: It's three clicks to change the setting, do you think this validates cluttering the UI?
<Lure> pygi: and you should not underestimate what Hobbsee said: volunteers do what they like not always what they should (in whoever minds)
<pygi> Lure, pm
<Lure> pygi: you started public discussion, so no need to pm now ;-)
<fdoving> sebas: i do it alot, so to me, yes. i can see that others might not want it though.
<pygi> Lure, yes, but I fall back, and have no intentions to continue
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: That tickles.
<sebas> To be honest, I do not see a wide use case
<Lure> pygi: I just responded on scrollback so I responded to ping ;-)
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: what are your thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/52670?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52670 in kde-systemsettings "Kubuntu setting default components don't affect gnome/gtk apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<pygi> Lure, time will tell. It always does.
<Hobbsee> apart from cimmo being a pain as usual?
<Lure> sebas: I would probably agree that we really need to think about possible usecases - I hate to write solutions for things I do not understand the use case
<pygi> Lure, trust me or do not, but things will change =) And then you'll see I was right :)
<pygi> (about whatever related to this field :))
<fdoving> Lure, sebas: gnome-power-preferences can do this.
<Lure> pygi: so you will take care of k3b bugs? thay would be great...
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: My feelings on that is that we don't maintain Thunderbird.
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: the issue is a decent one, though
<pygi> Lure, I didn't said that.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: unfortunately, that's a feature, not a bug. but a very inconvenient feature...
<Lure> fdoving: they can do all kind of stuff, but I may not agree it is right
<Hobbsee> please both of you reply on that bug.
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: But system settings should be working with alternatives properly.
<Lure> fdoving: please open bug and describe use-cases for different settings and I think there might be other interested users to add to it
<pygi> Lure, IMHO if nothing else, and in no other field I can have a say ... in the cd-recording I believe I do
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: that's my thought.  who's the relevant person for making it so?
<Jucato> Hobbsee, manchicken_: I recall encountering a slightly old KDE app called kalternatives in KDE SVN
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: isn't there a setting "apply qt themse to gtk apps"?
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: I think a bug is already open for that.
<Jucato> it's a KDE counterpart to galternatives
* apachelogger pokes Riddell, Hobbsee, raphink, Lure, imbrandon....
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: there's 2, yeah.
<apachelogger> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5423
<Hobbsee> iirc
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: So this one should be closed as a poorly worded duplicate.
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: That's my $0.02
<Jucato> er no....
<Lure> apachelogger: maybe tonight (if kids will be good ;-))
<Jucato> manchicken_: this is a different issue
<manchicken_> Jucato: I thought this one was just that alternatives weren't being set?
<apachelogger> Lure: k :D
<Jucato> manchicken_: yes. which is different from the gtk-qt  engine
* Lure goes to low profile lurking now (work, work, work...) ;-)
<manchicken_> Jucato: The bug that Hobbsee is talking about doesn't seem like it's a gtk-qt engine issue.
<Jucato> yes. it's a kcontrol bug, imho (not really systemsettings... but...)
<Jucato> althought it's not really a "bug" per se
<manchicken_> Jucato: system settings is the official system settings program of kubuntu :)
<Jucato> hence the "but..."
<Jucato> :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: wonderful
<Jucato> Tm_T: but there's a problem, hence the "partially". :(
<Tm_T> that is?
<Jucato> I can only ping, use apt-get, and use w3m in the CLI
<Jucato> as if KDE doesn't know that the internet is working. also can't connect to irssi
<Jucato> Hobbsee: there's a ShinyPointyStick now too?
* Jucato also wonders why his touchpad doesn't work properly out of the box in Feisty....
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> eeek! so many pointy thingies!!!
* ShinyPointyStick points Jucato 
* LongPointyStick pokes Jucato 
<rbrunhuber> I tried to test Gutsy Tribe 1 Desktop CD yesterday in Virtual PC 2007 but it does not even start. I did not investigate further. But does it make sense to test in VPC 2007?
<Jucato> ouchie
<Jucato> Hobbsee: anyway, regarding your question, if anyone's interested on working on it, there's kalternatives for that particular purpose mentioned in the bug report
<Jucato> kalternatives could also cover selecting Sun Java
<Hobbsee> neat :)
<Jucato> couldn't there be a postinst script to do that for Java btw?
<Jucato> I mean run update-alternatives --config java after installing?
<Tm_T> Jucato: try killing all network handling apps, like knetworkmanager
<Jucato> Tm_T: ok... I'll try that in a bit. I spent up my load (credits) again :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdenonbeta/kdedebian/kalternatives/
<Tm_T> haha
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it was one of those apps I was planning to package for Kubuntu, but never had time to learn how to package :)
<Jucato> and still don't have time now hehehe
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Jucato> it installs a kcontrol module btw. not a standalone app
<apachelogger> Jucato: so letz get it packaged, huh?
<Tm_T> Kool!
<Jucato> kthxbye
<Jucato> hai world!
<apachelogger> Jucato: ye think I should checkout from SVN?
<Jucato> hm.. I guess so... there doesn't seem to be any package for it even in debian....
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/105102 - about that, where's the patch that you've used?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105102 in usplash "Cannot shutdown computer with Kubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> i want to test it out here for 3.5.7, as i get that too
<seele> this is going to sound like a stupid question, but how to do unmount a cdrom in kubuntu without going to the command line?
<Hobbsee> right click on desktop icon, safely remove?
<seele> i dont have anything on my desktop
<seele> and it wont let me eject it in /media/
<seele> it says the KDE media manager isn't running
<Hobbsee> seele: poke fdoving then
<seele> what would a normal user do though
* seele looks for a pin
<Riddell> Hobbsee: actually tonio did it.  it's in kdebase, he removed the usplash patch and edited kdm.init
<apokryphos> seele: not in media:/ too?
<seele> apokryphos: nope
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, do you have the patch anyway?
<seele> hmm.. well popping it with a pin certainly screwed it up
<apokryphos> hrm, that shouldn't happen
<seele> it still wont open the drive even though there is no cd in it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it's not a patch.  it's a removed patch and edited kdm.init
<Riddell> I don't have a debdiff to hand
<Hobbsee> s/patch/debdiff/ sorry
<Hobbsee> right
<Riddell> seele: sounds like your kded broke
* seele sighs
<Riddell> start kded from the command line and see if that helps in media;?
<Riddell> media:/
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is no official tarball for http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdenonbeta/kdedebian/kalternatives/ ... shall I produce my own and use ubuntu revision? or no ubuntu revision?
<seele> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169 Major opcode:  145 Minor opcode:  3 Resource id:  0x0
<seele> Failed to open device
<Riddell> apachelogger: what is it?
<fdoving> seele: did anything appear in /media/ ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: make your own tar.  look at how we version kde-systemsettings for example
<apachelogger> k, thx
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's a gui for the alternatives system btw :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd investigate if there's not a reason it isn't released
<fdoving> Lure: i hacked my powermanager, it does what i want now :)
* apachelogger mails the authors
<Lure> fdoving: that is why I love python for such apps ;-)
<apachelogger> yucks
<apachelogger> karma issue :S
<fdoving> seele: you want to go to kmenu -> system settings -> service manager -> check that 'KDED Media Manager' is running. if not, start it.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is a released version http://freshmeat.net/projects/kalternatives/
<apachelogger> still SVN is shipping lot more code
<fdoving> Lure: yeah, my first usefull python experience. and the hack is very very quick and dirty.
<nixternal_> someone double check bug 116216 and see if it should be confirmed or left as a wishlist item
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116216 in kdepim "Akregator shows incorrect screenshot in warning" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116216
<apachelogger> nixternal_: IMHO it's wishlist
<mhb> I thought somebody worked on making the Bluetooth on Kubuntu without that annoying pop-up
<apachelogger> one just can't support every single window manager out there
<nixternal_> ya, that is what I put it at
<nixternal_> first I had ever heard of Ion3
<nixternal_> I had to google it to see wth it was
<apachelogger> me too ^_^
<nixternal_> I like the example though that the popup shows
<nixternal_> where is the aspell dictionary located that is used with kmail et al.?
<Riddell> dpkg -L aspell-en
<nixternal_> heh, there is a very weird spell check bug that was noted in kmail
<nixternal_> open up kmail, start and email, and mix 2 words together that are correctly spelled
<nixternal_> catscratch, feverscratch, motorcity, madman, Detroitrock....all of these words are marked as spelled correctly
<nixternal_> hehe
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: MidMark is interested in knowing how to implement the alternatives thing in system settings properly.  do you have any pointers as to where this would be?
<nixternal_> Riddell: I can't believe I asked that question knowing that dpkg -L shows me what I wanted :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: if you're around on the weekend, and could help him out a bit, that'd be good.  he's Cimmo on the bug report, and seems to have a fairly good, or least vocal idea of what's going on, so should have a clear will to actually fix it.
<nixternal_> yup, it is an aspell issue, not a kmail issue.
<Hobbsee> nixternal_: did you end up going thru the kdelibs bugs, btw?
<nixternal_> no I haven't
<nixternal_> going through kdepim right now
<nixternal_> I will run through kdelibs in a bit
<Hobbsee> okay, cool
<Hobbsee> nixternal_: kdepim is good.  what's your opinion on getting pinentry-qt into main, so we can use it for agent signing?  you wouldnt happen to know how ubuntu handles that with their agent, would you?
<Hobbsee> i thought they had an agent by default...
<nixternal_> well, I use pinentry-qt on my laptop, but I don't use any of them on my desktop and out of the box I have no problems signing or reading encrypted email...which blew my mind
<Hobbsee> that's...odd.
<nixternal_> so it is hard for me to totally justify it
<nixternal_> ya...ryanacka and I emailed each other 100 times not to long ago trying to figure it out
<nixternal_> he was having issues and I had none out of the box
<Hobbsee> it doesnt seem to work here
<nixternal_> but I have expereienced those same issues before
<Hobbsee> and i'd really like to see it fixed for everyone
<Jucato> Tm_T: thanks for the advice on knetworkmanager. just one last problem :)
<nixternal_> pinentry-qt though doesn't totally fix the problem though
<Hobbsee> !ping
<nixternal_> I know there was a hell of a lot more I had to do than just pinentry-qt
<ubotu> pong
<Hobbsee> nixternal_: yeah....that's what i thought
* Hobbsee ponders just filing all the kopete bugs upstream.
<mhb> Hobbsee: you would get some of those back
<Hobbsee> mhb: hrm?
<Hobbsee> [01:30]  <gnomefreak> iirc the docs for gpg tell you to install gpg-agent
<Hobbsee> i presume we should just make our docs tell you to install it too
<mhb> Hobbsee: kopete crashes every time I close it
<gnomefreak> yep that was me :)
<Hobbsee> it'd be interesting to see what happens in their preinst, though
<mhb> Hobbsee: and I doubt is is an upstream one
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: did you get a backtrace of any use?
<Hobbsee> and youv'e checked it's not a config problem?
<gnomefreak> most end users dont need it
<mhb> Hobbsee: config problem as in?
<Hobbsee> mhb: crash due to config files - both ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete and ~/.kde/share/config/kopete*
<Hobbsee> ie, move them, see if it still crashes
<mhb> Hobbsee: you can't take all the logfiles from me :o)
<mhb> Hobbsee: I'll try
<mhb> Hobbsee: nope
<Hobbsee> mhb: nope, as in, it still crashes without the config files, or stops crashing?
<mhb> Hobbsee: yeah, still crashes
<mhb> Hobbsee: all it takes is to add a jabber account
<mhb> Hobbsee: for me
<Hobbsee> mhb: okay, is it reported upstream?
<Hobbsee> or in launchpad?
<mhb> lp, as I thought upstream would have noticed earlier
<Hobbsee> er....
<Hobbsee> okay, i think my power's going to die
<mhb> Hobbsee: goodbye, cruel Hobbsee :o)
<Jucato> bye Hobbsee of the PointySticks
<Hobbsee> hee
<mhb> nah, I'm kidding, you guys are alright
<Hobbsee> mhb: upstream is better
<Hobbsee> mhb: we just filter all the kopete bugs upstream
<Hobbsee> it seems odd.  i would have expected kfmclient to be in kdelibs, nto konqueror
<gnomefreak> anyone have pittis repo handy for feisty?
<Jucato> konqueror supersedes kfmclient afaik
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: pitti would, i guess
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Hobbsee> mhb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/95742 looks like yours - please file it upstream, saying you can still reproduce it on the latest version
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95742 in kdenetwork "[feisty]  Kopete crashes on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<mhb> Hobbsee: okay, I will
* rouzic est ausente: Ausente por ahora.
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: The alternatives thing is gonna have to be done in the KCM modules themselves.
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: right.  could you possibly mentor MidMark?
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: systemsettings doesn't actually change any settings.  It's the KCM modules that do that directly.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: you're on gutsy, arent you?
<manchicken_> Very lightly...
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: right, fair enough.  i'd wondreed as much
<Hobbsee> cool, tahnkyou
<manchicken_> Life is a lot more complicated with a pregnant lady in the house :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: yeah, fair enough
<Jucato> since kalternatives installs a kcm and system settings really just uses kcm.... but don't know how actively maintained kalternatives is... or if there is any other alternative :)
<mhb> please don't have any configuration tools outsice system settings, oh please :o)
<gnomefreak> manchicken_: congrats and btw it gets worse the closer to birth, but i loved every minute of it
<gnomefreak> the above depends on the woman
<Hobbsee> yay, bugs from 2005!
<manchicken> gnomefreak: I'm excited about the baby and all, but Dacia's been sick a lot, and that's rough on me too.
<mhb> Hobbsee: undecided and unconfirmed ones?
<mhb> Hobbsee: those are the best
<manchicken> Not loving that part :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: yep
<gnomefreak> manchicken: yeah i know that feeling all too well. all you can do is help her best you can, i just went through this 2 months ago give or take a week
<manchicken> It's rough man.
<manchicken> Though our doctor is helping.
<manchicken> He gave her a shot that seems to be helping for the most part.
<Hobbsee> there's oen thing that i hate about the kopete buglist
<Hobbsee> it's the fact that it's all needed to be reported upstream, and that no matter how much you do on it, it doesnt seem to go downl
<manchicken> Hobbsee: That's because most of the work being done on kopete is going towards kde4
<Hobbsee> manchicken: true that. some of this stuff applies there too, i think
<nixternal_> Riddell: bug 23107 - any status on this? can it be closed since there hasn't been any responses in the past year?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 23107 in kdepim "Moving messages using the "M" key doesn't allow searching" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/23107
<Hobbsee> nixternal_: ask them to reopen if it still exists, yes.
<nixternal_> roger
<nixternal_> thanks Hobbsee...wanted to ask since it was assigned to JR
<Hobbsee> people assign to jr without any expectation of him actually fixing it :P
<nixternal_> haha
<nixternal> can someone using kmail create a test event, and add me as a contact or whatever so it emails me the event stuff? I need to try and confirm a bug
<nixternal> thanks
<nixternal> nm, someone already hooked me up :)
<apachelogger> uhm
<Arby> bah, too slow
<apachelogger> mais oui
<apachelogger> Arby: ye can do :P
<Arby> I was just looking for nixternals e-mail address :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya, might have been helpful if I added it (nixternal@ubuntu.com)
<nixternal> I did that in another channel and got 11 event requests :)
<Arby> OK problem sorted then :)
<Czessi> i did an event
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> good news is
<apachelogger> my korganizer is broken :P
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> wtf
* apachelogger kicks korganizer
<apachelogger> google calendar ftw!
<DaSkreech> chandler ftw!
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> yeah
<fdoving> uh.. is that kdm userlist going to be there by default, in gutsy?
<apachelogger> fdoving: yeah
<yuriy> and is the option in system settings actually going to turn it on and off or are people going to have to change the theme
<fdoving> apachelogger: help.
* fdoving switches to suse or something.
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: hiya
<Hobbsee> hiya DaSkreech
* Hobbsee wonders what email sh'es used to sign up for this mailing list, to change it...
* neversfelde follows fdoving
<neversfelde> hopefully not :)
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: huh?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i do fiddly things with email addresses, so it all filters properly
<Hobbsee> it's hard splitting folders up, if i cant find the original email address i used
<Hobbsee> to change it in mailman
<Hobbsee> i found it :)
<apachelogger> hehe, that's why I only use gmail :P
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: mandatory default?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: it's easy enough to fix - the setup works really well, but it's a little fiddly when you want to change bits of it
<fdoving> Hobbsee: how do you filter? - procmail?
<Hobbsee> fdoving: nope
<fdoving> maildrop?
<Hobbsee> fdoving: i've got a sieve script for part of it, and the rest of it just filters via email addresses, like kubuntu.bugs.sponsors@hobbsee.nospammail.net
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: everything ends up there anyway :P
<Hobbsee> or otehr folder names
<fdoving> Hobbsee: ok :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: it's a GUI point and click for the most part, all server side, which is good
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: can't we have a choice on the screen where the user puts in the username ?
<Hobbsee> filters the apport mail, duplicates, etc.
<fdoving> Hobbsee: yep. i do similar things with procmail serverside.
<Hobbsee> i dont have access to procmail where the email's done
<Hobbsee> as i dont actually have a server box here, etc.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: procmail scares me, anyway.
<nixternal> kdepim is a mess
<Hobbsee> yep
<nixternal> a ton of old reports that never received attention...1 to 2 years old..umm can you say "CLOSED"
<nixternal> with a little note that says "if it is still a problem, please reopen this report"
<DaSkreech> WONTFIX
<Hobbsee> if they dont still exist
<Hobbsee> pretty much
<nixternal> ya
<Hobbsee> i think you could get away with doing that, actually
<nixternal> what sucks, is a lot of the bugs won't be fixed now that the kde 3.5.x freeze is on
<Hobbsee> yeah
<fdoving> another good reason to close a bunch.
* Hobbsee pokes mattr into rejecting a whole lot of kopete bugs
* rouzic_ausente ha vuelto.
* Hobbsee beats rouzic around the head.
<rouzic> Hi everybody
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> !away | rouzic
<ubotu> rouzic: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Hobbsee> ditto #kubuntu
<rouzic> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> rouzic: away messages suck, as do changing your nick.
<rouzic> Hobbsee: oh, thanks, sorry
* rouzic est ausente: Ausente por ahora.
<rouzic> now?
<LongPointyStick> [03:59]  <Hobbsee> yay
<LongPointyStick> [03:59]  <Hobbsee> rouzic: you can also use /away i'm away for this reason, so only anyone who tries to query you will get that.
<LongPointyStick> [04:00]  <Hobbsee> rouzic: which is what most people use, instead of nickspamming.
<LongPointyStick> [04:00]  <Hobbsee> !nickspam
<LongPointyStick> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<LongPointyStick> client died.  yay, client.
<rouzic> It was the Konversation that was adding the away messages automatically
<LongPointyStick> it doesnt unless you set it to
<LongPointyStick> i know this, as sho_ hates it too
<linnuxxy> hi
<linnuxxy> I'm building an Arabic Edition of Kubuntu... the starting page of the LiveCD is rendering the arabic text incorrectly... I think it is gfxboot problem... how can I debug gfxboot using qemu?
<nosrednaekim> hello. kvm won't work for me, whereas kqemu and qemu do.
<nosrednaekim> I have an AMD turion x2 with virtualization extensions.
<nixternal> it's funny, when you reject a bug you get a response, however if you ask for information a few months back, nothing...
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Like clarification
<nixternal> yup
<paran> nosrednaekim: try asking on #kvm
<nosrednaekim> paran: ok. thanks.
<manchicken> Is there a better kpart for svn in konq?
<manchicken> The kdesvn kpart seems to be limited.
<DaSkreech> To?
<manchicken> I'd like to be able to fish:// into a path in konq, and be able to act on files there in subversion.
<manchicken> Set properties, etc.
<DaSkreech> You can't?
<DaSkreech> fish:// then go to svn view ?
<manchicken> Not with kdesvn evidently.
<manchicken> I'm trying to use another one.
<DaSkreech> k
<RadiantFire> there is the one kdesdk
<RadiantFire> its different, not necessarily better
<manchicken> Both of them seem to... suck.
<govert> hello
<Riddell> mhb: poke poke, weekly report due
<govert> i have a weird thing giong on with kubuntu, and my dial-up modem: knoqueror cannot connect to the internet, but lyunx can
<govert> that's lynx
<govert> and I can irc, and apt-get
<Riddell> govert: quit knetworkmanager
<Riddell> we really need to make that more sane for gutsy
<mhb> Riddell: at 23:43? :o)
<Riddell> mhb: any time on Friday :)
<govert> thank you sir. that worked. and the reason?
<Riddell> govert: knetworkmanager reports it isn't connected to the internet so various parts of KDE don't bother trying to connect
<Riddell> that's useful on the whole, but if you don't use knetworkmanager it's very wrong
<mhb> Riddell: would you be so kind and give me time until saturday morning so I can commit what I've done?
<govert> ahh. and knetowrkmanager does not recognize dial-ups
<Riddell> mhb: sure, that's fine
<mhb> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> govert: yeah.  or static IPs or various other setups.
<govert> thankyou Johathan, i presume.
<Riddell> Jonathan, random h's are evil
<manchicken> Damnit, quanta crashed.
<govert> very evil. thanks anyway :-)
<nixternal> heh, working on kdepim bugs, well now I have a kdepim issue :)
<manchicken> Nice.  Quanta+ when you preview it in firefox, the preview script gives you an error.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-09
<manchicken> Okay, why the hell in 3.5.7 does switching from one desktop to another using hotkeys stick so much?
<manchicken> This is just getting irritating...
<manchicken> Wow, quanta+ is very unstable.
<RadiantFire> whats it doing?
<manchicken> Crashing.
<crimsun> wobbling.
<manchicken> All I want is a more GUI-ified emacs...
<crimsun> emacs in a Konsole doesn't suffice? ;)
<apachelogger> anyone with kubuntu running thinkpad around?
<lucky_lucas> me
<lucky_lucas> apachelogger:
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: can try a kopete plugin for me?
<lucky_lucas> for sure
<lucky_lucas> kopete / kde 4 ?
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/kopete-thinklight/kopete-thinklight_0.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<apachelogger> kopete from kde3
<lucky_lucas> cool
<lucky_lucas> and if it works, I would be very pleased to keep it
<apachelogger> the plugin should be able to use your flash light on incoming messages
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: of course can keep it :D
<lucky_lucas> i know it was the only thing is miss from gaim
<apachelogger> that's how I like it, make everyone happy ^_^
<manchicken> crimsun: Not for everything.
<lucky_lucas> dpkg
<lucky_lucas> ..
<lucky_lucas> a friend just send me a message but nothing happens
<lucky_lucas> I should activate it ^  ^
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: ye activated it?
<apachelogger> lol
<lucky_lucas> Me can't figure out how plugins configuration is done in kopete (shame on beers)
<lucky_lucas> apachelogger:
<apachelogger> now if I had an english kopete :D
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> KDE_LANG=en_US
<apachelogger> muahaha
<apachelogger> settings -> configure plugins
<lucky_lucas> can try in french if you want
<lucky_lucas> me can't figure out where is configure plugins...
<lucky_lucas> just have configure
<lucky_lucas> configure shortcuts
<lucky_lucas> and configure tool bar
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: got a plug as icon
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/tmp047.png
<lucky_lucas> don't have such options ?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> *wonder*
<lucky_lucas> do you have the normal kde 3  kopete ?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: you got the configure shortcuts menu?
<lucky_lucas> yes
<lucky_lucas> but not the global shortcuts
<lucky_lucas> neither notifications
<apachelogger> something's wrong with your kopete :P
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: go to configure shortcuts
<apachelogger> ans search for plugins
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: are you in the settings menu of the kopete main widow, or a chat window's?
<lucky_lucas> main window i guess
<lucky_lucas> shame on me, was the window,.........
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> :D
<lucky_lucas> chat window
<lucky_lucas> sorry i just come back from outise and had a few beers
<lucky_lucas> it one o clock here
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> almost halfpast 2 it is
<lucky_lucas> i have a warning, this device file is not writable talking a bout /proc/... light
<lucky_lucas> I guess, i should put it as 777
* apachelogger needs to add a postinst script
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: what file?
* apachelogger is wondering
<lucky_lucas>  /proc/acpi/ibm/light
<apachelogger> don't get /proc/* permission lost on reboot?
<lucky_lucas> that0s the file, i m setting it 777
<lucky_lucas> and i tell
<apachelogger> yeah
* apachelogger thinks that needs some modification to acpi
<lucky_lucas> not necessary
<lucky_lucas> waitinit works
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> but how does a user know what to do when this message pops up?
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: ever used the gaim thinklight?
<lucky_lucas> yes
<lucky_lucas> I know it because i know pretty well apci function of it
<lucky_lucas> but for instance it just writes the file blabla is not writeable
* apachelogger is wondering how to increase user experience
<lucky_lucas> I don't know if it's enough feedback for you
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: yeah, at least I know it works :)
<lucky_lucas> thank you i keep it
<apachelogger> yeah
<lucky_lucas> it's a good tool don't mess to port it on kopete / kde 4
<apachelogger> gotta talk to upstream about some sudo magic for permission
<lucky_lucas> yeah
<lucky_lucas> nice tool anyway
<lucky_lucas> just add a init file in the deb
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: init file?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> good idea
<lucky_lucas> copy a script that set the light to 777 in init.d
<lucky_lucas> that's the only time you hace a "pervasive " access to sudo
<lucky_lucas> me proud to help the kopete-thinklight devs .....
<lucky_lucas> I sais i'm lucky, Jjust open the notebook and someone comes with bleeding edge technos for me.
<lucky_lucas> apachelogger: What philantropics ideas push you to develop packages for thinkpad, as you don't seem to own one
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: I didn't develop that one
<apachelogger> just package :P
<apachelogger> and I package right now everything packagable
<lucky_lucas> hey cool
<lucky_lucas> apachelogger: You made me happy I'll sleep well tonight
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: hehe :)
<lucky_lucas> A thing i want to test, what happens if  I use it with the light on
<lucky_lucas> apachelogger: The plugins rocks, it even works when I have the light on before the message comes in and it let the light on
<lucky_lucas> after the blink
<lucky_lucas> apachelogger: thank you, is it available for gutsy or in feisty ?
<apachelogger> lucky_lucas: will be available in gutsy
<apachelogger> not yet in the repos though
<lucky_lucas> ok, but since i have it know, I don't really care ^^
<lucky_lucas> -know + now
<apachelogger> ^^
<lucky_lucas> apachelogger: thank you and good night, I need  to sleep, will be back tommorow
<nixternal> kdepim is looking much better now
<nixternal> down to 126 bugs now
<nixternal> and rising :)
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> revu doesn't like me anymore
<apachelogger> because I'm uploading too much :(
<apachelogger> thinklight doesn't want to get up
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> gotta go to bed
<apachelogger> nini
<nixternal> hey, we don't preload Konqueror ootb do we?
<nixternal> I guess we do
* Daskreech smacks nixternal
<Daskreech> does anyone know if Konqueror can be spatial?
<nixternal> Konqueror is special
<nixternal> did somebody go through and confirm all of the apport crash bugs for kdelibs?
<crimsun> Daskreech: I don't believe os
<crimsun> *so
<Daskreech> crimsun: yeah someone is asking if you can turn on a mode like that.
<crimsun> I don't know why someone would want it, but no...
<Daskreech> strange how some people keep complaining that KDe has too many options while so many people keep asking for more
<Daskreech> crimsun: Me either. It soooo lends it self to practical jokes
<crimsun> can't please everyone.
<Daskreech> *laughs* tell that to Bill
<crimsun> Bill who?
<Daskreech> Gates :)
<nixternal> jeesh
<crimsun> he doesn't actually have very much to do with the strategic direction of the company
<nixternal> people enjoy assigning themselve and freakin' loco teams to damn bug reports
<nixternal> and have no clue wth is going on
<crimsun> yay, rich and ubuntu-chicago want alsa* bugs?  Done!
<nixternal> hell no
<crimsun> too bad.
<crimsun> you're on fridge, thus you get bug.  Livewithit.
<crimsun> :-] 
<nixternal> does the apport bot thing or whatever go through and "Confirm" every apport bug report?
<crimsun> the retracer?
<nixternal> I don't get how all of these bugs are confirmed when all there is, is the traces and nothing else
<nixternal> ya, the retracer
<crimsun> yep
<nixternal> why does it "confirm"?
<nixternal> just because the retraces match up?
<crimsun> you'll need to see the spec
<nixternal> I guess so
<nixternal> ok, the spec says nothing about "confirming" though
<nixternal> ahh, so I am guessy the bug bot is buggy...and is assigning loco teams and people who have submitted one bug in their life as the person or people fixing it
<nixternal> guessy? wth is that....guessing
<mhb> Evil Bot Ruined Popular Linux Distro
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> hey, is the synaptics settings in System Settings installed by default now? Or does it only install when you install ksynaptics or such?
<Daskreech> Ahhh kynaptics... evil E-Vill!!
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<nixternal> well, kdepim is cleaned out
<nixternal> kdelibs is an apport mess
* Daskreech waves at Hobbsee manchicken and freeflying
* Hobbsee waves at Daskreech 
<Hobbsee> nixternal: NICE WORK!!!
<nixternal> why thank you :)
<freeflying> Daskreech: hi
* nixternal is working on meta now
<freeflying> hi all
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> hiya freeflying!
* Hobbsee also got some email back from mattr, telling her which kopete bugs she could close
<nixternal> Hobbsee: do you know if ksynaptic/libsynaptics is installed ootb now? i.e. Touchpad config in System Settings
<nixternal> or is that something I installed and can't grep from the logs
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: aren't they in High KDE4 churn right now?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it's still in universe
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: pretty much
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: but still fixing bugs
<nixternal> any plans getting that into main so there is touchpad support ootb in system settings?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: see http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/kubuntu.gutsy/
<Hobbsee> er...that's not a bad idea
<nixternal> it is a wishlist item in lp for over a year now
<Hobbsee> ahh.  i'd forgotten about it
<manchicken> Does anybody know if Riddell has been keeping his systemsettings changes in subversion?
<nixternal> I have it on my laptop, didn't know if I installed it though..guess I did
<nixternal> nice feature
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it's feasible, anyway, if someone writes the MIR
<Hobbsee> we've got the cd space, it appears
<nixternal> maybe something to look into
<nixternal> need to find out if you just need libsynaptics or is system settings utilizing ksynaptics
<Hobbsee> i've no idea :)
<nixternal> have to research that and find out
<Hobbsee> i dont end up using it - my touchpad Just Works
<Hobbsee> fabo: is the debian contact
<nixternal> ya, mine too, but then again I rarely use mine, external mouse
<manchicken> Wow, syystemsettings loads KCM modules.
<manchicken> It crashes going back to the overview, but still, what a startt.
<manchicken> Riddell must have been busy.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: 3 or 4?
<manchicken> 4
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> 3 seems crashy here too
<manchicken> I haven't done much in gutsy yet.
<manchicken> My lappy still needs to be super stable for work.
<manchicken> But I suppose I'll settle for Feisty...
<manchicken> :)
<manchicken> I got that crash to go away, but that's treating the symptom, not the disease.
<manchicken> The search bar needs fixing.
<Daskreech> ha ha
<Daskreech> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Hobbsee> !-root
<ubotu> root has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 01:18:28
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: right I forgot you got a new toy :)
<Daskreech> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<Hobbsee> bug 34041
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 34041 in kdenetwork "Kopete displays the wrong name in conversation windows" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34041
<Hobbsee> nixternal: have you seen http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> interesting
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: are you going to be one of the cool people too?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
<nixternal> I am trying to interprate this
<nixternal> ahh, I see
<Jucato> I won't bother :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I can't be for the next few days...
<nixternal> not to shabby..that was a lot of bugs closed
<Hobbsee> Jucato: awww  :P
<Hobbsee> nixternal: indeed!
* Jucato still can't understand why his touchpad isn't working "nicely" in a fresh Feisty install...
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> iirc, it worked ootb on Edgy...
<nixternal> I know I closed quite a bit, and out of all the ones I closed, only one reopened...the rest were commented with "ya I don't have this issue anymore"
<Jucato> I haven't done bug triaging in months :)
<nixternal> udev control how usb devices are used? i.e. executing files from a usb drive?
<Jucato> hm... lunch... bbl
<nixternal> they have it under kubuntu-meta and ubuntu-meta, however I can't confirm the issue, yet a bunch of others are reporting the issue
<Hobbsee> nixternal: no idea, sorry
<nixternal> tis ok, I changed it to pmount since that is what pmount does, if it isn't pmount, then who ever triages that can change it accordingly :)
<nixternal> it definitely isn't a meta issue though
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: that's a deceptive graph :)
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: why so?
<Hobbsee> as long as you understand what it's set out to say...
<Hobbsee> it doesnt start from 0 bugs, you're right.
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: I was seeing the 30000 bugs from the corner of my eye and thinking My that's a lot of load shedding
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> it makes me wonder exactly where all those bugs are though
<nixternal> wow
<nixternal> I didn't know this, but when you install language-support-$cc
<nixternal> you get firefox and thunderbird as well
<Hobbsee> i wonder if one could get a list of bugs per source package.  like https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs or something
<Daskreech> I have a whole heap of gnome stuff on my computer
<Daskreech>  metacity etc
<nixternal> the language support package depends on the the mozilla locales packages for the country code, which both depend on firefox and thunderbird instead of suggest
<Daskreech>  noooo clue how it got there :(
* Jucato hopes Tm_T is around and awake...
* nixternal wonders how to go about querying lp for all kubuntu/kde wishlist bugs
<nixternal> would be nice to see what we can implement in gutsy
<Hobbsee> nixternal: search for them - status wishlist, with text of kde
<nixternal> can I do "kde" or "kubuntu"?
<nixternal> hell, I know you can :)
<Hobbsee> you'll have to do one at a time
<nixternal> don't know why I asked
<Hobbsee> :)
<nixternal> you used to be able to feed it boolean
* nixternal waits for b.k.o
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> b.k.o doesn't accept search terms below 4 letters. :)
<Jucato> so you can't use css, kjs, kde, etc :)
<Hobbsee> bugzilla search is a pain, though
<Hobbsee> hiya Lure
<Hobbsee> yay, more bug closings!
<nixternal> hehe
* nixternal is going and going and going and going
<Hobbsee> yay, nixternal!
* Hobbsee wants to see 0 bugs nto known about upstream, or without debdiff's, by the end of the day :)
* Hobbsee thinks nixternal can do it
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it was end of the day an hour and 11 minutes ago
<Hobbsee> then you've got another ~23 hours
<nixternal> kubuntu-grub-splashimages had 6 bugs, all the same pretty much...duplicate! down to 1 bug now
<Hobbsee> yay!
<nixternal> argh, kubuntu-docs has bugs...wth! :)
<Hobbsee> what's the bug?
<Lure> Hobbsee: hi
<nixternal> Riddell: you can close one of them by getting the edgy updates in for localisation :)
<nixternal> Lure: I just duped your grub bug that you confirmed over a year ago :)
<nixternal> I remember the guy who reported it on IRC
<nixternal> messing with them silly splash images had my system so hosed
<Lure> nixternal: I do not even recall it ;-)
<Lure> nixternal: right, universe package...
<nixternal> ya, I doubt it still works, however nobody has been reporting anything
<nixternal> we figured out it was something with the .gz files or what not, and he ended up converting it to something else and it worked
<nixternal> I remember, he wanted the debian image the most
<Lure> Hobbsee: task for your new powers ;-) http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2007/06/free-injections.html
<Hobbsee> Lure: fun stuff.  that should be a recommends, nto a depends, iir.c
<Lure> Hobbsee: yep, we should do Recommends for most non-essentail packages...
<Hobbsee> it appears that kubuntu-meta doesnt actually have a bzr version
<Hobbsee> Lure: i wonder if Riddell's got some of them kept there for a reason
<Hobbsee> Lure: because there's a heck of a lot of packages that that coudl apply to
<Lure> Hobbsee: I doubt, as he was changing some others to Recommends on request (for example digikam, kipi-plugins, knetworkmanager...)
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Lure> Hobbsee: but I agree that it may be good to discuss it at least with him if not on kubunut-devel
<Lure> Hobbsee: maybe you should suggest a list of "demotions" to Recommends and send it to ML
<Hobbsee> file a bug about it, and subscribe me, about all the apps that shouldnt be on there?
<Lure> Hobbsee: will do
<Hobbsee> Lure: http://rafb.net/p/RromAg15.html is the current depends list
* Hobbsee has work
<Hobbsee> actually, the seeds are in bzr, it's just kubuntu-meta that isnt.
<Hobbsee> hm.  i wonder how these recommends are actually done, per se. i'll have to ask Riddell
<Lure> Hobbsee: bug 119467
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119467 in kubuntu-meta "make non-essential packages Recommends and not Depends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119467
<Hobbsee> k, will look later
<nixternal> kdetoys menus are wrong
<nixternal> bug 102750
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102750 in kdetoys "kworldclock in wrong category in xubuntu menu" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102750
<nixternal> it shouldn't be Games/Toys I don't think
<nixternal> I just poked ana about the the kdetoys issues, see about getting them fixed there and then merging here
<nixternal> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/?
<nixternal> wo0t
<mhb> nixternal: oh my god, just how many bugs did you triage today?
<mhb> nixternal: I have got around 50 mails in my recieved mail, all with your name on them... your bug-triaging skills rock!
<mhb> nixternal: ooh, a hundred (according to your blog) ... I am speechless
<crimsun> mhb: yep, it's nice to see him stepping up.
* Hobbsee dies
<Hobbsee> nixternal!!!
* Hobbsee had a nice, read bugmail folder before this incoming flood.
<apachelogger> lol
<Hobbsee> it's good..but sheesh.
* Hobbsee was trying hard to get thru the bugmail, and have it in a sane fashion
<xerosis> if a bug doesn't appear in a later version do i set to 'fix released'?
<apachelogger> xerosis: I'd say so
<xerosis> apachelogger: upstream marked as WORKSFORME
<apachelogger> anyone in revu mood?
<apachelogger> xerosis: so mark it invalid... or however that is called in LP
<xerosis> apachelogger: it has been confirmed though
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> it's getting complicate
<xerosis> bug #31055
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 31055 in Ubuntu "Konqueror crash on Real Media streams" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/31055
<apachelogger> xerosis: has it been confirmed on kubuntu, or on other system as well?
<xerosis> just kubuntu afaik
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> xerosis: ask for info, whether it still appears on feisty
<apachelogger> if not mark as fix released
<xerosis> apachelogger: well it's fixed in gutsy...
<apachelogger> fix released
<apachelogger> doesn't really make any difference whether you close the bug now or when gutsy is out ;-)
<xerosis> apachelogger: okay, thanks
<xerosis> Lure_: I was just asking about bug #31055 and i see you were the last commenter...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 31055 in Ubuntu "Konqueror crash on Real Media streams" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/31055
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> wtf is up with revu?!
<ktulu77> hi there!
<ktulu77> i would like to contribute  to kubuntu
<ktulu77> I've just learn Qt, perhaps I can help?
<mhb> hello ktulu77
<mhb> ktulu77: you can help in plenty of ways
<mhb> ktulu77: if you want to code applications, then it might be better to join the KDE project itself
<Lure_> xerosis: I do not recall that bug - I think I was just relaying the fix from goldenear
<mhb> ktulu77: we do documentation, packaging and related stuff
<Lure_> xerosis: what about it?
<xerosis> Lure_: a crash with real player plugins
<xerosis> Lure_: i was going to mark as fix released
<Lure_> xerosis: I think this was due to kaffeine used in dapper - we changed to kmplayer for edgy/feisty, but gutsy will have fixed kaffeine again
<Lure_> xerosis: I think you can
<xerosis> Lure_: I can't reproduce it in gutsy, so it seems it is fixed
<mhb> ktulu77: and of course, we find and triage bugs
<Lure_> mhb: nixternal has only closed 100 bugs, but have triaged much more than that !
<ktulu77> mhb but I heard there was developpers in kubuntu
<ktulu77> and less than for gnome
<Hobbsee> ktulu77: sure, but they work on kde stuff
<ktulu77> so I thought I could help
<Lure_> xerosis: just put ploite note that they can reopen if they can reproduce with feisty/gutsy
<Hobbsee> or packaging stuff, ro bugs stuff, etc
<xerosis> Lure_: will do, thanks
<ktulu77> hmm oky
<ktulu77> I've installed gutsy with virtual machine
<mhb> Lure_: even better :o)
<ktulu77> but I don't know how to do
<Lure_> mhb: nixternal is just unbelivable!
<mhb> ktulu77: you can fix bugs in KDE applications themselves, that involves coding, of course - and you help both kubuntu and kde
<mhb> ktulu77: or you can port applications from the KDE3 bindings to the KDE4 bindings, that is also very helpful
<ktulu77> mhb: yes
<ktulu77> why not
<ktulu77> I don't know how to do tha
<ktulu77> that
<ktulu77> download the sources?
<ktulu77> I saw there is a repository for kde4 and ubuntu
<mhb> ktulu77: you can start with compiling the latest kde4 code from svn, I guess
<ktulu77> on my kubuntu ?
<mhb> ktulu77: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<mhb> ktulu77: yes
<ktulu77> mhb: thanks !
<ktulu77> it will not break my kubuntu?
<mhb> ktulu77: it should be painless, if you follow the instructions
<ktulu77> mhb: all right !!
<ktulu77> mhb: thank you for the link !!
<mhb> ktulu77: there is a lot of useful information for starters at techbase.kde.org
<ktulu77> it should be amazing
<ktulu77> mhb: ok i didn't know this link !
<mhb> ktulu77: if you need some more directions, feel free to email to our kubuntu-devel mailing list
<ktulu77> ok thanks !!
<mhb> ktulu77: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<xerosis> when do i mark as 'fix released' and when do i reject?
<ktulu77> mhb: i have just subscribed :)
<ktulu77> mhb: Are you sure i need to build the svn ? deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1/ feisty main
<ktulu77> mhb I can't do this : sudo aptitude install libqt4-dev-kdecopy libdbus-1-dev cmake
<ktulu77> packages conflict :(
<hunger> You did mess again with the dpi settings:-(
<Hobbsee> hunger: ubuntu did
<Hobbsee> we didnt, afaik
<hunger> Hobbsee: I updated guidance yesterday. I assumed that was the misfit.
<hunger> I keep setting my resolution and ubuntu messes them up each release:-(
<Hobbsee> check the changelog for guidance
<hunger> Hobbsee: displayconfig was changed again.
<Hobbsee> who by?
<Hobbsee> oh, i see
<Hobbsee> ask Riddell if it was intentional, i guess.
<hunger> Hobbsee: My display has 120 dpi. I had to live with kubuntu assuming it to be 100 for the last couple of releases, today I am down to 75:-(
<Hobbsee> kubuntu set it at 96, last i knew.  *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> you should be able to set it in xorg.conf anyway
<hunger> Hobbsee: That gets overriden too often.
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<hunger> Hobbsee: And that should either work or it should be configurable in the gui.
<Hobbsee> actually, i used The Proper Way, and set the horizontal and vertical distances in xorg.conf
<Hobbsee> true that.  but you are running a develpment version, where things changes, remember
<hunger> gnome is fine by the way... it has kept the proper (aka. old) resolution.
<hunger> Hobbsee: I know. But I will still bitch about stuff changing in unexpected ways.
<Hobbsee> fair enough.     i'll remember to ignore you next time
<hunger> Hobbsee: Feel free to do so.
<xerosis> Hobbsee: in which situations do you set 'fix released' and which 'rejected'?
<Hobbsee> xerosis: i tend to hit "fix released" for when upstrema releases a fix, we release a fix, or the bug is reported as fixed with an upgrade.  if it's a pebkac error, or a bad bug, then i'll reject.
<Hobbsee> ie, fix released for "it's a legit bug".  rejected for "this is not a legit bug"
<hunger> Damn... forcing the dpi to 96dpi in the font config dialog gets ignored as well.
<mhb> ktulu77: it is best for you (as a developer) to compile those libraries yourself
<mhb> ktulu77: those packages are for testing KDE4, but the code changes very often
<xerosis> Hobbsee: ah okay
<Hobbsee> xerosis: either way, it's fairly moot.  it doesnt show up on bug searches
<Hobbsee> it's just if people find it again, or if someone does bugstats on "how many were rejected, vs fix released"
<xerosis> Hobbsee: so for a fairly reasonable bug, if it's not present in gutsy, mark as fix released
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> like i say, it really doenst end up mattering.
<Hobbsee> or reject.  i dunno.
<xerosis> i'll find a coin then :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> both things lead to the same end
<jjesse> nixternal: back in chicago o'hare airport, have i told you i don't like that place?
<xerosis> also, is it bad form to triage a bug assigned to someone else?
<Hobbsee> not really
<Hobbsee> what's the status on it?
<xerosis> erm, let me find it
<Hobbsee> well, it can be.  depends on the context, and what the bug is
<xerosis> it was a pretty poor bug with it mentioning a duplicate bug, the assignee had replied, the reporter then changed the duplicate number, the assignee had set another bug a duplicate of this one...
<Hobbsee> xerosis: just fix it :)
<xerosis> Hobbsee: okay, thanks :)
<hunger> Hmmm... kdm still uses the same font sizes as always, so does gnome. kde-guidance is disabled during startup, so that can't be the problem either.
<hunger> Any ideas how to fix the font sizes?
<jjesse> morning
<jjesse> nothing like spending a saturday morning in an airport/flying
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> indeed!
* jjesse has been up since 4am
<Hobbsee> ouchy
<Hobbsee> i dont miss jetlag
<jjesse> jet lag has never really affected me
<Lure_> hunger: the right thing is to fix xorg.conf with DisplaySize
<Lure_> hunger: I suspect new Xorg does not detect properly your display size
<hunger> Lure_: It does. KDM has the usual font sizes.
<hunger> Lure_: And it is fine in gnome.
<Lure_> hunger: others are bitching that kdm has wrong fonts :-)
<Lure_> gnome does not respect dpi at all
<ktulu77> mhb: ok i will compiule the svn
<ktulu77> but i can't install libqt4-kdecopy
<ktulu77> dev
<Lure_> gnome always works in 75 this is why it is ok for you
<hunger> Lure_: I can not force the dpi in the kcontrol font applet either.
<Lure_> hunger: what kind of graphics card do you have
<Lure_> hunger: you have to fix xorg dpi, not font dpi
<hunger> Lure_: ATI FireGL M24 GL, some mobile graphics adaptor.
<Lure_> hunger: see hints here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AchimBohnet
<hunger> Lure: It was fine yesterday.
<Lure_> hunger: similar as mine (FireGL V5000) - also broken with Xorg 7.2 (feisty & gutsy)
<Lure_> hunger: good news is that new ati driver has fix for this
<hunger> I am using the free drivers.
<hunger> The ATI drivers keep crashing the box.
<Lure_> hunger: if you want to try: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgOnTheEdge
<Lure_> hunger: this will enter gutsy rsn
<Lure_> hunger: me to - I hate fglrx
<hunger> Lure_: I have 92 dpi now, but the fonts have not changed at all:-(
<Jucato> Tm_T: ping? (please? )
<apachelogger> :S
* apachelogger is sitting in his little totally hot room and waiting for siretart to appear :|
<Hobbsee> he did appear for a bit
<nixternal> heh, afternoon
<nixternal> jeesh, I slept until 12:30pm
<nixternal> crazy
<Hobbsee> heh
<apachelogger> hm
* Hobbsee may well sleep thru till 2pm again, er...as usual
* apachelogger always does on weekends :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> now I'm sitting here
<apachelogger> on my packages
<apachelogger> waiting for revu to love me again :D
<apachelogger> what a shame
* apachelogger calls some friends and searches a proper beer location
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> anywhere is good.
<apachelogger> as long as the beer is good :D
* apachelogger needs a thinkpad user again
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: as long as you drink the beer, and dont make me drink it, then it's all good, yes.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: you don't like beer? Oo
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i dont drink alcohol - dont like the taste
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: well, after you got enough of it, you don't recognize it anymore ;-)
<apachelogger> but hey, I usually don't drink alcohol either
<apachelogger> it's just that I can't upload to revu, so I need something else to do :|
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: that's true....it'd just be the first few that would be the prblem.  and that leads to a whole lot more other problems
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee already had one night at UDS that she couldnt account for.
<apachelogger> ^_^
<Hobbsee> it's so weird, people telling me what happened that night...and me just going "i dont remember that"
<Hobbsee> or "oh, i remember that...but i cant remember why that happened" or whatever
<Hobbsee> and a few bits of "yeah, rubbish.  i know i didnt do that"
<Hobbsee> i suspect alcohol would make that worse.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: oioi
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: hrm?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: sounds kinda weird
<apachelogger> which reminds me on:
* apachelogger is listening to Weird Beard by Mad Caddies on Rock the Plank [Amarok] 
* Hobbsee is weird. what's new?
<apachelogger> arrsome song
<xerosis> for a bug with an importance and confirmed but for an older version, do you leave or mark as fixed?
<ScottK> If the problem is fixed in a newer version, mark it fix released.
<xerosis> ScottK: thanks
<jjesse> hello
<siretart> apachelogger: sorry?
<apachelogger> siretart: my uploads in revu got stuck in rejected
<apachelogger> Hobbsee already tried to fix it, though it didn't work out
<apachelogger> siretart: would be really nice if you could have a look at it :)
<crimsun> either needed a mv or a straight rm
<crimsun> I don't have privileges to do that on tiber.
<siretart> crimsun: we can change that ;)
<siretart> oh damn
* apachelogger notes: this doesn't sound good
<siretart> the keyring sync script has problems
<crimsun> is it the script itself or just the archive?
<crimsun> I've been having connectivity issues to the Canonical IPs for a couple days now
<crimsun> three different homed hosts, so it shouldn't be my ends...
<nn-gentoo_> hi
<siretart> crimsun: seem to be several problems here
<siretart> crimsun: the most obvious is the limited connectivity on tiber. we have about 20k/s bandwith available, and I have no idea why
<crimsun> siretart: right, it seems hard-shaped too.  I didn't attempt to list any netfilter rules since I didn't/don't have privs, but it certainly seemed capped on the provider side
<giangy> apachelogger: are you there?
<apachelogger> ahoy giangy
<giangy> ahoy :)
<giangy> can you try to do one test, please?
<giangy> Steps to Reproduce:
<giangy> 1. right click menu -> internet -> Firefox Web Browser
<giangy> 2. select 'add to main panel'
<giangy> 3. right click firefox icon on the panel,  select 'Configure firefox web browser button'
<giangy> 4. switch to the application tab
<giangy> 5. click advanced options button
<giangy> 6. unselect 'enable launch feedback'
<giangy> 7. click 'OK', 'OK'
<apachelogger> omfg
<giangy> the firefox icon disappears...
<giangy> (the same thing happened with others apps)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> uhm
<giangy> you reproduced this?
<fdoving> what rightclick menu?
<giangy> fdoving: on the task bar
<fdoving> giangy: ah, reproduced.
<giangy> sounds strange.. (but the problem, if is it.. seems upstream)
<fdoving> giangy: so, you want to know why the icon disappears?
<giangy> fdoving: yep..
<giangy> if it's normal, well..sorry for the mistake =)
<fdoving> because the .desktop file is modified, copied and modified.
<fdoving> once you edit anything the copy is made.
<apachelogger> fdoving is right
<apachelogger> somehow the icon value doesn't get copied
<apachelogger> ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker/firefox.desktop or something
<apachelogger> doesn't have a icon property
<giangy> mh, okey
* fdoving fetches kdebase source.
<apachelogger> the icon value doesn't get saved - correct word usage :D
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> siretart++
<apachelogger> siretart: everything works as expected again?
<giangy> fdoving: adding "Icon=firefox" into mozilla-firefox.desktop seems to work..
<fdoving> giangy: yep, need to make kicker do that itself.
<giangy> fdoving: can I file a bug upstream?
<giangy> (bugs.kde.org)
<siretart> apachelogger: I need to contact the guys at serverpronto.
<apachelogger> ok
<siretart> apachelogger: I don't think I'll catch them before monday, sorry
<fdoving> giangy: please do. don't expect it to be fixed in 3.5.x though.
* apachelogger doesn't upload until mondey :D
<siretart> apachelogger: but I resynced the keyring manually and reprocessed all uploads
<apachelogger> my HD will explode
<apachelogger> siretart: k, thx
<giangy> fdoving: understand :-). thanks anyway.
<siretart> apachelogger: you check if it has been accepted
<giangy> apachelogger: thanks to you too :)
<apachelogger> giangy: yw
<fdoving> giangy: reporting it might help getting it fixed  in kde 4, if the issue is still there.
<apachelogger> siretart: just got mails
* apachelogger isn't sure whether he uploaded krawlsite
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> siretart: can I do some uploads?
<siretart> apachelogger: should work
<apachelogger> k
* apachelogger tries
<siretart> good night!
<apachelogger> siretart: nini, and thanks :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-06-10
<xerosis> how hard would bug #44778 be to fix?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44778 in kdebase "kpager: 'Launch pager' seems to do nothing" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44778
<fdoving> xerosis: works for me.
<xerosis> do you have kpager installed?
<fdoving> yes.
<xerosis> default gutsy doesn't have kpager installed
<fdoving> yeah, that's right, it doesn't use kdebase, like i always do.
<xerosis> so it'd be nice to either grey it out, or remove it if it's not installed
<fdoving> add the package as a depend is the easiest.
<xerosis> that's out of my area...
<giangy> fdoving: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=146605
<ubotu> KDE bug 146605 in general "Kicker fails to add Icon= value on .desktop files" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<fdoving> confirmed.
<giangy> thanks
<mhb> fdoving: hi
<fdoving> mhb: hi.
<mhb> fdoving: the fix to bug 108870 will most likely be deprecated with gdebi-kde
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108870 in kubuntu-default-settings "[Feisty regression]  install two or more debian files with right click on them and install doesn't work" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108870
<fdoving> mhb: when is that finished?
<mhb> fdoving: if all goes well then at the end of this month.
<fdoving> good :)
<fdoving> the fixed scripts are there anyway. i did them long time ago.
<fdoving> didn't make it into feisty because ri.dell found the wrong bugreport, with the wrong fix, dupe of course.
<mhb> heh, sorry to hear that. I wanted to let you know that you don't have to work on those anymore :o)
<fdoving> finshed, tested, and confirmed to work well :)
<fdoving> mhb: will the gdebi-kde executable be named gdebi-kde? - 'kdebi' would be a nice alias/symlink/name.
<mhb> fdoving: it's not set in stone, but there's the "gdebi" CLI, then the "gdebi-gtk" GNOME interface, so "gdebi-kde" seems natural
<fdoving> you know, all kde apps start with a k :)
<fdoving> most.. anyway. :)
<mhb> I KNow
<fdoving> gdebi depends on gnome-icon-theme
<fdoving> is that neccessary for a cli thing?
<mhb> fdoving: the "gdebi" package contains both the CLI and the GNOME frontend
<fdoving> ouch.
<fdoving> so, what is gdebi-gtk for?
<fdoving> ah.
<fdoving> nevermind.
<fdoving> gdebi-core is /usr/bin/gdebi
<fdoving> gdebi is /usr/bin/gdebi-gtk
<fdoving> kdebi /usr/bin/kdebi
<fdoving> :)
<mhb> heh :o)
<fdoving> we could use gdebi already.
<fdoving> instead of dpkg in that script.
<fdoving> install gdebi-core, it installs without fetching any depends on a clean gutsy.
<mhb> yeah, we could...but now it is kind of pointless .o)
<fdoving> in a month, yeah :)
<fdoving> need to add gdebi-core anyway, right?
<mhb> I presume so
<mhb> yes
<fdoving> ouch, hardcoded paths.
<fdoving>  /home/martin/processing/soc/gdebi-kde/branch/gdebi-kde/gdebi-kde: :)
<mhb> fdoving: someone's been checking code that's not supposed to work :o)
<fdoving> who, me? :)
<fdoving> the commit messages says it was able to install a package :)
<mhb> fdoving: nothing about all stuff in PATH, though
<fdoving> mhb: how does translations work in python?
<mhb> fdoving: it's gettext like everywhere else, you can say
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> no i18n, like c++.
<mhb> fdoving: hmm, no you got me
<mhb> now
<mhb> fdoving: gettext works.
<fdoving> ok, i just noticed you didn't use tr() or i18n().
<fdoving> i know powermanager uses tr() in python.
<mhb> hmm, true
<mhb> fdoving: thanks for the point. I think both are available, but I don't know the difference.
<fdoving> and mvo doesn't use tr() in the rest of gdebi.
<RadiantFire> I worked on a program in python and we used gettext _()
<RadiantFire> not sure what was up with that
<RadiantFire> but it worked
<fdoving> i'm sure it works perfectly.
<fdoving> i don't know python at all.
<RadiantFire> gasp! you sin against the ubuntu gods!
<RadiantFire> ;-)
<fdoving> ubuntu.py 7.10 :)
<fdoving> kubuntu.cpp 7.10 :)
<fdoving> well.. i need to go sleep a little.
<fdoving> nite.
<RadiantFire> nite
<fdoving> mhb: keep up the good work, looks promising even though you had a hardcoded path in there, i found it :)
<mhb> fdoving: yeah, I'm kicking those tiny evil gnomes out right now
<RadiantFire> laters mhb
<mhb> RadiantFire: goodnight
<RadiantFire> time to go sleep on my ideas... or perhaps fold laundry on them
<RadiantFire> but that can be put off too :-)
<mhb> RadiantFire: good luck with that :o)
<Riddell> manchicken|away: I have been keeping my changes in your branch in KDE's subversion
<jjesse> stupid question for kde 3.5.7 on feisty what do i have to differently?
<Jucato> jjesse: are you there?
<nixternal> oi oi
<Hobbsee> fdoving: if you're going to milestone things, then either find someone who's going to fix them, and assign it as such, or fix it yourself, and assign it as such.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: please dont assign to kubuntu-team - it doesnt actually do anything.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: and i will hunt you when we get close to tribe 2, for the bugs you've marked as milestone, but havent fixed - either by delegation, or action.
* Hobbsee thought we installed kpager by deafult, actually
<Hobbsee> oh wait, we dont even install kdebase
<Hobbsee> fdoving: i'm also assuming that you'll do a full debdiff for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/108870 - i'll sponsor it for you, if you like
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108870 in kubuntu-default-settings "[Feisty regression]  install two or more debian files with right click on them and install doesn't work" [Low,In progress] 
<Jucato> Hobbsee: we have the desktop pager kicker applet. but not the standalone kpager app
<Jucato> sigh... looks like I'll have to settle for CGI:IRC later.... :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: oh interesting.  i wonder why.
<Hobbsee> okay, kubuntu-default-settings package looks simple
<nixternal> oi oi
<nixternal> rm -C from the aspell stuff where it is...I am guessing somewhere in k-d-s
<Hobbsee> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hrm?
<nixternal> there is a boog, where catdog is actually correctly spelled because we ship aspell with the -C flag
<nixternal> -C meaning run-together is good
<Jucato> well, I'm off. see youz laterz :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: poke
<nixternal> yup
<Hobbsee> nixternal: the documentation is failing me here
<Hobbsee> nixternal: what packages do you need for all the restricted stuff?
<Hobbsee> like, mp3, dvd, etc
<nixternal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<nixternal> there is a lot
<Hobbsee> tell me which ones we still need - as thta's what i'm looking at
<nixternal> libdvdread, libxine-extracodecs, liblame? ummmm
<Hobbsee> Currently, the proposed apps to go into kubuntu-restricted-extras, are:
<Hobbsee> *  libxine1-plugins (libxine1-ffmpeg replaces libxine-extracodecs, and is a dependancy of libxine1-plugins)
<Hobbsee> *  flashplugin-nonfree
<Hobbsee> *  sun-java6-plugin
<Hobbsee> *  libdvdread3
<Hobbsee> liblame?
<nixternal> dunno why libxine1-plugins would be needed...the libxine-extracodecs would..that gives you mp3 support
<Hobbsee> how much is that used?
<Hobbsee> replaced by libxine-ffmpeg, which is a dep of -plugins
<nixternal> liblame is used for ripping mp3s
<nixternal> ahhh, so extracodecs are replaced...gotcha
<Hobbsee> do you need lame, or liblame?
<Hobbsee> oh ick
<nixternal> dunno..I don't use either...I rip everything to ogg vorbis
<Hobbsee> sent to ML to ask for discussion
* Hobbsee wonders if shlib deps and such can be abused for kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hobbsee> i'd really prefer not to hardcode a deb on liblame0 :P
<fdoving> Hobbsee: for two of the bugs the solution is posted in comments, the third is 6 letters in debian/control, i can debdiff it or commit it to the kubuntu-default-settings bzr.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: either is good.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: bzr's better, come to think of it, i guess
<fdoving> Hobbsee: but, i'm not sure i will, as mhb is making gdebi-kde, which makes my hack obsolete.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: when will it be finished by?
<Hobbsee> (we can always revert - although hacks can bring more bugs in)
<fdoving> Hobbsee: i won't do anything about kpager, that's 6 letters, doesn't qualify for a debdiff. could have commited it if kubuntu-meta was managed in bzr. but it's not.
<fdoving> Hobbsee: he said ~end of this month to me last night.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: it's seed based, anyway.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: okay, cool
<Hobbsee> fdoving: seeds and such gets tricky - adn it is in bzr.
<Hobbsee> (and you need to be in core to be able to commit to it)
<fdoving> i know, i have them checkedout.
<fdoving> Hobbsee: but the seeds are just a list of packages, the depends will be auto-added. so, if you update kubuntu-desktop to depend on kpager, it'll be added to the cd without modifying the seeds.
<fdoving> isn't it?
<Hobbsee> from what i understand, you've either got it around the wrong way, or you're trying to do something really crackful.
<Hobbsee> you modify the seeds, commit to bzr, run the update script from kubuntu-meta, and it autogenerates from there.
<fdoving> yep.
<Hobbsee> not the other way around
<Hobbsee> so if you're suggesting just adding to the control file...
<Hobbsee> i more meant the other 2, with solutions posted in comments, but not a full debdiff / upload for it
<fdoving> i'm suggesting it will be auto-added as a depend.
<Hobbsee> in fact, if you're in kubuntu-members, youshould be able to commit to k-d-s...
<fdoving> i am.
<fdoving> ok, but i'll stop touching bugs. i really don't have time to finish everything, posting the solution should make it easy for others to debdiff->upload. if you don't want me to do it i'll do something else.
<fdoving> i was thinking of milestoing as a way to show others this bug has a solution and should it should be included before release X.
<fdoving> If i did everything myself milestoning wasn't neccesary, i would know when i needed to upload it.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: sorry, i'm not griping at you for milestoning - my problem is that you've assigned them to kubuntu team, which doesnt actually do anything.
<Hobbsee> it's fine to say "the patch is there, hobbsee, please find someone to take care of it" or wahtever
<Hobbsee> i see them with release engineering stuff nayway
* Hobbsee just doesnt want them to get lost thru the cracks :)
<Hobbsee> and i didnt want to duplicate, or get others to duplicate your work
<Hobbsee> fdoving: that was all
* Hobbsee is a little hesitant to touch seeds, as to what we want to randomly add, etc.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: the bug stuff is cool - dont give it up :)
<fdoving> i won't, you can make the debdiff if you like the solution :)
<Hobbsee> it's like assigning to ubuntu bugs.  "ubuntu bugs will do this work"  "yes, but who is ubuntu bugs?"  "a team with a mailing list.  it's been proven that teams often dont do the work, it's usually an individual person that does"
<fdoving> then i can continue reading my Qt4 book.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<fdoving> i know kubuntu-team doesn't do much work, but assigning to it puts it in a nice list in launchpad.
<fdoving> not assigned to joe random-reported that doesn't know what assigning means.
<Hobbsee> yeah, that too.  twitch.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> errr, flash-plugin is getting thrown out of ubuntu, isnt it?
<Hobbsee> flashplugin-nonfree
<fdoving> is it? - i have no clue.
<Hobbsee> there was talk on kubuntu-users@ about it
<Hobbsee> iirc
* Hobbsee looks into throwing it on bzr
<crimsun> blink?
<Hobbsee> hi crimsun
<Hobbsee> crimsun: as in, from a canonical employee.
<crimsun> sorry, meaning a Canonical employee stated it?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hmm.  perhpas not.  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2007-June/017541.html
<Hobbsee> oh sorry, that's acroread
<Hobbsee> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2007-June/017446.html
<Hobbsee> crimsun: dont mind me.
<crimsun> I'm a bit perplexed, though.
<crimsun> I wonder if those items will be repackaged and placed in -commercial.
<crimsun> Isn't this what CnR was supposed to offer?
<Hobbsee> you'd think so
<fdoving> Hobbsee: want to make a k-d-s upload if i commit the changes to fix #108870 ?
<Hobbsee> bug 108870
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108870 in kubuntu-default-settings "[Feisty regression]  install two or more debian files with right click on them and install doesn't work" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108870
<Hobbsee> sure
<fdoving> Hobbsee: commited.
<fdoving> to https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> oh woo.
<Hobbsee> i dont actually have the bzr tree downloaded
* Hobbsee fetches
<fdoving> it's huge for some reason.
<fdoving> as in ~22M for text files.
<fdoving> .bzr history is 14M.
<Hobbsee> sheesh
<Hobbsee> i wonder what on aerth is in there, if there's so much
* Hobbsee attempts to uplaod
<fdoving> history of the package, anything commited and later removed.
<xerosis> is there anywhere easy bugs to fix are listed?
<Hobbsee> usually they're tagged with "bitesize"
<Hobbsee> but people seem to fix them faster than tagging mroe of them"
<xerosis> makes sense
<xerosis> i'm just looking for some easy hacking as my coding is okay, but i'm not that familiar with qt
<Hobbsee> ahh, well fi you're looking for qt stuff to do, then that's not going to be in bitesize anyway
<xerosis> well, not neccessarily qt, just want to fix some bugs :)
<Hobbsee> hrm
<Hobbsee> well, one asnwer is "find a metapackage of kde, look for something interesting to fix"
<xerosis> that is what i am doing :)
<mhb> Hobbsee: we should include the required plugins for k3b into k-r-e
<mhb> Hobbsee: the mp3 encoding ones
<Hobbsee> mhb: got a list of what they are?
<Hobbsee> either here or on hte ML
<mhb> Hobbsee: I'll post on the ML
<Hobbsee> cool
<Arby> does anyone know if there are known issues with grub following the latest (feisty) kernel update?
<Arby> I have 2.6.20-16 installed and it appears in menu.lst
<Arby> but it doesn't appear as an option in grub menu at boot
<Arby> just wondering if this is a bug or something wrong with my setup
<Arby> rebooting, brb
<Arby> !patebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arby> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<persia> Is there a Kubuntu equivalent to update-manager?  If so, what is it called?
<xerosis> persia: adept_updater?
<persia> xerosis: Thanks a lot.
<apachelogger> xerosis: is that thing still not using pythong and the ubuntu-update-manager backend?
<apachelogger> s/pythong/python
<xerosis> apachelogger: just thought the question was more superficial
<apachelogger> xerosis: :P
* apachelogger just thinks that the ubuntu thing is lot faster than the adept updater
<apachelogger> actually I consider learning python, just because of beloved kubuntu :)
<apachelogger> <-- ruby nerd
<xerosis> it's a nice langauge :)
<apachelogger> ruby is nicer imo ;-)
<xerosis> looked at ruby but didn't really have much use for it :p
<apachelogger> other way round for me
<apachelogger> but hey, difference is not that big
<xerosis> coming from java, everything is a nice change...
<apachelogger> ^_^
<xerosis> afaict, adept only used app-install, nothing from ubuntu-update
<RadiantFire> you don't live java?
<RadiantFire> er, lik
<RadiantFire> e
<xerosis> i quite like it, just doing it for 2 solid years and hardly anything else melts your brain :p
<RadiantFire> this is true
<RadiantFire> the worst is randomly switching back and for between python and java now
<jjesse> jucato were you looking for me?
<Arby> are there known problems with utf_8 encoding in feisty?
<Arby> I'm triaging bugs and have found several that traceback to ' File "encodings/utf_8.py", line 16, in decode'
<Arby> followed by variations on UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode bytes in position 29-30: invalid data
<Arby> bug 118576 is one example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118576 in adept "properties crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118576
<Jucato> Tm_T: are you there? :(
<Arby> does adept support displaying developer changelogs?
<Arby> the changelog tab under $package > details is blank
<Jucato> Arby: as of Feisty, yes
<Arby> Jucato: seems to be broken for me
<Arby> the developer changelog tab is blank
<Arby> for all packages it seems
<Arby> Jucato: does it work for you?
<Jucato> hm... it takes a bit of time to download the changelog
<Arby> well I've been waiting about 15-20 min so far
<Arby> I was trying to reproduce bug 119089
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119089 in adept "Unable to fetch the Developer Changelog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119089
* Jucato tries
<rbrunhuber> Where should i report tribe 1 bugs?
<rbrunhuber> I found 3 now.
<Jucato> Arby: I can't reliably reproduce it now because of my internet connection. I'll try when I get home
<Arby> Jucato: OK thanks
<Arby> Jucato: I tried running adept from terminal output is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25012/
<Arby> anything obviously wrong in that?
<Arby> rbrunhuber: just file them in launchpad as normal
<rbrunhuber> ok. I'll do
<Arby> maybe mark them [Gutsy tribe1]  'blah' or something
<Jucato> rbrunhuber: you could also probably try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> Jucato: pong
<Tm_T> I plugged my phone in, connected with kppp, apt-get dist-upgrade says: Fetched 44.7MB in 51s (868kB/s)
<rbrunhuber> Tm_T : I want a phone like this too :-).
<Tm_T> well, I noticed that there's no activity in kppp
<Tm_T> looks like I have had adsl online from friday or earlier
* Tm_T slaps himself hard and repeatedly
<Tm_T> Jucato: WHAAAAT!
* Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> that was scary
<Tm_T> why I still have kppp active
<marseillai> hi
<marseillai> a question! i've upgrade kima package with new upstream release. i have to send it to revu?
<mhb> 2
<mhb> (sorry)
<_StefanS_> evening
<Arby> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> anything happening, or usual slow sunday ? :)
<Arby> usual slow sunday :)
<Arby> brief bits of noise interspersed with long periods of silence :)
<Arby> so I'm passing my time trying to squash bugs
<fdoving> evening.
<_StefanS_> hi fdoving
<fdoving> hi stefans.
<_StefanS_> a fellow viking.
<fdoving> yep :)
* _StefanS_ wonders why tahoma was never a part of the msftcorefonts package, when verdana and all other are... ?
<fdoving> _StefanS_: i guess it's special, i've switched to the liberation fonts by redhat.
<fdoving> used to use tahoma for everything, as it rocks.
<Tm_T> yuk
* Tm_T uses DejaVu
<_StefanS_> fdoving: is the liberation thingys good?
<_StefanS_> Tm_T: I think dejavu is too big and not very nice to look at
<fdoving> _StefanS_: i'm not annoyed by them, so the answer must be yes.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: got a .deb for 'em?
<Tm_T> _StefanS_: too big?
<fdoving> _StefanS_:  no, i just installed them to ~/.fonts/
<_StefanS_> Tm_T: yes, the kerning is not really my liking, they are far too wide
<Tm_T> oki
<_StefanS_> a matter of taste really ;)
<Tm_T> I mostly use monospace fonts
<_StefanS_> like everything
<Tm_T> so...
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<fdoving> _StefanS_: https://www.redhat.com/promo/fonts/
<_StefanS_> thnx
<Tm_T> _StefanS_: you know, I have ~20 terminal sessions open in my desktops
<_StefanS_> Tm_T: ick, thats alot :)
<Tm_T> it's not
<fdoving> luckily konsole can have tabs.
<_StefanS_> Tm_T: I mean, I like terminals, but I have a habit of always closing them for each command almost, might be better to them sticking around
<fdoving> i usually have 3, with a bunch of tabs.
<_StefanS_> yes 3 is usually enough
<Tm_T> fdoving: I use tabs ofcourse
<_StefanS_> ah cant wait to get my two new 200gb sata disks :D
<Tm_T> I have, hmm, 6 Konsole open atm
<fdoving> Tm_T: do you count tabs?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: do you need to include them in xorg.conf?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: the fonts i mean
<fdoving> _StefanS_: not at all, put them in ~/.fonts/ and run 'fc-cache -f'
<_StefanS_> ok
<_StefanS_> forgot about that fc-cache thingy ;)
<fdoving> spoiled by GUIs :)
<_StefanS_> probably :D
<_StefanS_> you get lazy after a while hehe
<fdoving> yeah, i've noticed that too.
<fdoving> use for loops for everything.
<Tm_T> fdoving: every tab is terminal session
<_StefanS_> wow they're actually pretty nice
<_StefanS_> fdoving: thanks for the tip, I think they're a good replacement actually
<_StefanS_> brb
<fdoving> tm_t: then i have 8. :)
<_StefanS_> back..
<_StefanS_> the monospace is cool too I think
<fdoving> _StefanS_: yes, i use that too.
<xerosis> any macbook users?
<mhb> xerosis: oh yes
<mhb> xerosis: here is one
<xerosis> mhb: works nice with kubuntu?
<danimo> does anyone know how why some of my partitions do not have entries in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ?
<mhb> xerosis: works rather nicely
<mhb> xerosis: although there are several glitches I found
<mhb> xerosis: minor ones, though
<xerosis> mhb: excellent, just bought one fairly spontaneously, figured i should check it worked alright
<xerosis> mhb: what are they?
<mhb> xerosis: the wireless card is behaving weirdly sometimes (reconnecting once per 10 minutes), the brightness keys dont work, when you use the "mute" key it wont mute...
<xerosis> mhb: i can live with those
<xerosis> mhb: did you keep a mac os partition?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-02
<nixternal> if you want to test the KDE 4.1 Beta 1 packages for Hardy, I have the base packages complete in the ~kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA
<jjesse> its about time ;)
<jjesse> which ppa is that?
<jjesse> is that ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members/ubuntu main?
<nixternal> kubuntu-members-kde4
<nixternal> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive
<Jucato> Unstated disclaimer:  <nixternal> if anyone grabs the kde4.1 beta1 packages from the ppa and it destroys your system, don't say I didn't just tell you...there is a darn good chance of data loss yet
<nixternal> that is pretty much over with
<nixternal> I just tested an update and it went smooth
<Jucato> :D
 * jjesse takes a snapshot
<nixternal> jjesse: good move
 * Jucato gets his camera
<nixternal> I forgot about using virtualbox
 * Jucato moins nixternal and jjesse
<jjesse> evening Jucato
 * Jucato is excited...
<nixternal> howdy Jucato and jjesse
<jjesse> hello nixternal
<jjesse> about what Jucato?
<Jucato> openSUSE 11
<Jucato> hahah j/k!
 * nixternal kicks Jucato in the shins
<Jucato> my classes start on the 7th
<nixternal> rock on!
<nixternal> I should be starting work on that same day :)
<jjesse> yay for work
<nixternal> yes...managing a linux distro though? wth did I get myself into
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> yay for school and work!!!
<Jucato> so I have 1 more week to get distracted
<nixternal> hopefully I can change them from doing their own distro and utilizing another distro and just creating appliance releases
<jjesse> 26 more days till the babies due date
<Jucato> I already have my modules (books)... all I need now are instructions on what to do with them (other then read them of course)
<nixternal> looks like I will be the "Linux Packaging and Development Engineer" as well as the "Open Source Community Manager" for the company
<jjesse> i want one of your businnes cards
<nixternal> gimme a couple of weeks after I start :)
<nixternal> my interview last week, the one engineer had Kubuntu jokes
<jjesse> awesome, what does a kubuntu joke sound like?
<nixternal> he said "don't worry, there is no way we would treat you like a 2nd class citizen here"
<nixternal> I told him "quit reading blogs!"
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> specially my blog :)
<jjesse> lol
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> no doubt
<jjesse> wow 42 packages upgraded and 8 new ones ;0
<jjesse> nice
<jjesse> hrmm this is interesting, trying to do a svn diff and getting an error about finding a temp dir
<jjesse> doh i ran out of space
<jjesse> hrmm
<jjesse> wonder how that is going to work mid upgrade
<jjesse> hrmm
<nixternal> oh man, I do not like the sound of 'hrmm'
<nixternal> please, no more kdebase-workspace borkage :P
<jjesse> nixternal: i'm at 100% disk usaage in this vm
<jjesse> need to figure something out
<vorian> so nixternal, MoM or DaD?
<nixternal> MoM!!!!!
<jjesse> MoM ? DaD?
<nixternal> actually, I could care less
<nixternal> I used to use DaD because it gave me cleaner diffs to us
<nixternal> e
<nixternal> but MoM has had some clean diffs recently
<vorian> DaD has the nice notes
<nixternal> and by clean I mean, not a ton of .po crap in the diffs
<vorian> hehe
<nixternal> ya, wish mom had the notes
<jjesse> afk taking out trash, walking dog and cleaning up or adding space on my vm
<eddieftw> nixternal: you broke my computer! :p
<claydoh> nixternal: you can't win, over in k - u ml :(
<claydoh> I almost worked myself up into a similar post to yours, but i ain't that good at it, and it would just add to the noise
<Jucato> <eddieftw> nixternal: you broke my computer! <-- tsk tsk
<nixternal> yup
<Jucato> another customer broken by nixternal
<nixternal> he deserves it though
<Jucato> aw.. poor eddie :)
<Jucato> baaaad richard :)
<nixternal> can't figure out the man page overwrite right now
<jjesse> ok restarting now that i've cleaned up some space
<jjesse> lets see what happens w/ the upgrad ee;0
<eddieftw> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello eddieftw
<jjesse> nixternal: not booting to a graphical sesion
<nixternal> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nixternal> RGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<nixternal> jjesse: did you do a dist-upgrade?
<jjesse> yes i did
<jjesse> should i have?
<nixternal> yes..that was correct
<nixternal> are you coming up to kdm/gdm at all?
<jjesse> instersting startx works and now getting a kde 4.devel start screen
<jjesse> no kdm at all
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> did you select kdm-kde4 as the default manager?
<jjesse> i wasn't prompted
<nixternal> ok, so you were already using kdm-kde4 then
<jjesse> i just have kubuntu remix installed
<vorian> ok, one down.  turned out to be a sync
<vorian> nixternal: what's weird about starting out with watch files?  :P
<jjesse> stupid question how do i reconfigure it to make sure i'm using kdm-kde4
<vorian> nixternal: can you also take a peek at bug #179828 and get the mother off my back! :)
<nixternal> jjesse: I think 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-display-manager
<harolddong> so when I install kubuntu-kde4-desktop I'm supposed to choose kdm-kde4 and the default manager?
<nixternal> up to you
<nixternal> I don't, cuz I had issues with kdm-kde4 way back
<jjesse> hrmm
<nixternal> jjesse: that didn't do it?
<nixternal> if not, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm-kde4' and see what you get
<jjesse> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm-kde4 returns nothing
<jjesse> just kicks me back to the prompt
<Jucato> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm?
<jjesse> kdm is not installed
<vorian> yeah, it wouldn't be in remix
<jjesse> is kwin the window manager?  should i have kwin-kde4 installed?
<Jucato> ohh right..
<nixternal> jjesse: kde-window-manager
<nixternal> that should remove kwin-kde4
<jjesse> ah ok i don't have kwin-kde4 installed
<Jucato> -_-
<nixternal> jjesse: dpkg -l kde-window-manager
<nixternal> see if that is installed...it should be if kwin-kde4 is gone
<jjesse> failed to read archive kde-window-manager: no such file or directory
<jjesse> ok be back in 20 mins wife is calling
<nixternal> everyone has a different problem...this is starting to become a real pita
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> >.< this close to not being nice
<Jucato> kdegames co is taking waaay too long :(
<harolddong> how many packages is the beta supposed to be all together?
<nixternal> harolddong: when it is all done it will be all of them
<nixternal> until then, it is only about 5 of them
<harolddong> I'm still getting the man overwrite error?
<nixternal> right now the plan is to get the base packages fixed so they aren't borking stuff
<harolddong> is ther a way around that?
<nixternal> harolddong: wait until the new kdebase-workspace finishes and re-update and upgrade
<nixternal> also, for tech support q's, head over to #kubuntu-kde4
<vorian> hell yes! Tracy Morgan is going to be hosting Scare Tatics
<nixternal> everyone is in there that is testing and bringing the problems up so I can look at fixing them
<nixternal> they are bringing back scare tactics?
<vorian> yes!
<vorian> July 9th
<vorian> i love that show
<Jucato> when is openSUSE 11's release?
<nixternal> hehe, that show rocked
<nixternal> Jucato: I am about to go kung-fu on you!
<nixternal> muhahaha
<Jucato> as long as it isn't gung-fu :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> good catch :p
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> I am getting to the point to where I don't even want to continue these beta packages
<Jucato> win-fu would be worse
<nixternal> people keep whining, and all it is doing is really pissing me off
<Jucato> you're not used to it yet? :)
<Jucato> the whining I mean
<nixternal> these weren't even going to get done, but I decided to do it for everyone
<Jucato> people love to wine
<Jucato> er.. whine
<nixternal> Jucato: right now, I am getting so many PMs about it
<nixternal> I don't mind "hey, I am testing what you have in PPA, and this is the error I am getting"
<nixternal> not "when are the beta packages going to get done???"
<Jucato> or "the kde4 beta packages are broken"
<nixternal> I feel like putting a rootkit in the packages and pwning the world :P
<nixternal> then again, rootkits don't get ya far in *buntu anyways
<Jucato> well can't you just make a package that will run rm -rf / there?
<Jucato> I mean, it's running in sudo anyway...
<vorian> hmm, that would be a treat
<nixternal> that it would
<nixternal> I would pay to see that one, even if I am broke :)
<nixternal> the next time I do something like this, I will disconnect from IRC and email the entire time
<nixternal> and....I will not upload the packages anywhere people can find them
<Jucato> you? broke?
<nixternal> yes, me, broke
<Jucato> !nixternal
<Jucato> oh you're lucky, no bot
<nixternal> I haven't paid the monthly bot fee
<Jucato> wb jjesse_ with a tail
<nixternal> jjesse: is it still broke?
<Jucato> did nixternal break you too?
<jjesse_> nixternal: i love your posts on kubuntu-users
<jjesse_> thanks :)
<jjesse_> yes he did
 * Jucato unsubscribed from k-users ml a long time ago
<nixternal> jjesse_: I am filing a wishlist for kdepim/kmail:: [Wishlist] Allow me to send a punch through email
<jjesse_> i ttoally agree
<jjesse_> +1 to that idea
<nixternal> the reason I haven't is because sometimes there are decent ideas on there, or valid issues that need fixing
<jjesse_> i'm sick of the kde4 sucks this shouldn't be a major release
<Jucato> nixternal: I think "sometimes" is a bit of an overstatement
<jjesse_> if you have problems go talk to #kde-devel
<nixternal> jjesse_: you can't have it...you would pull a holyfield on me
<nixternal> then I would have to file a wishlist report that would allow me to bite your ear off
<jjesse_> lol
<nixternal> jjesse_: damn, I forgot to add that to my last email
 * Jucato thinks there is more noise in the ML than in kubuntuforums actually... but I'm no longer monitoring both...
<nixternal> whining to us isn't going to get KDE 4 fixed up to act like windows vista for you
<Jucato> guys, can't you just make a wishlist for sending (physical) violence through e-mail? then you'd get to choose which kind you wish to inflict
<Jucato> er.. implement
<jjesse_> lol that's even better
 * jjesse_ heads to bugs.kde.org
<jjesse_> i wonder if the problem i'm having is with vmware-tools and the x config and not the upgrade/update
<Daskreech> What?
<Daskreech> Oh
<Daskreech> I thought Jucato had 22 days for his baby's due date
<Jucato> I'm not pregnant!!!
<jjesse_> lol that's hiloarus
 * Jucato kicks Daskreech
<jjesse_> i have 22 days
<Jucato> where are you giving birth?
<Jucato> ;)
<jjesse_> i'm reverting my snapshot
<nixternal> on IRC
<Jucato> wow!
<jjesse_> and going to free up disk  space and try the update again
<Jucato> our first IRC-born :)
<jjesse_> there is free wi-fi in the birthing rooms
<santiago-ve> hey guys... can someone of you take a look to kpogre?.. it is at revu~ i was going to try pack it but someone already did... and well its an interesting package ... :p
<jjesse_> speaking of hositprals nixternal did you see/hear about the helocopter crash at butterworth?
<nixternal> jjesse_: you my friend have bad DDR...I asked you about it the other day and you said you were in Ohio
<jjesse_> oh yeah sorry bout that
<nixternal> hahahaha
<jjesse_> ok i'm cleaning up disk spce on my vm and trying upgrade again
<Jucato> jjesse_: maybe you could also try cleaning your RAM as well :)
<nixternal> ya, it has cobwebs
<Jucato> you apparently have a bad DDR. or is that nixternal's fault too?
<nixternal> kdebug() << "nixternal is broken";
<jjesse> i read on kubuntu-users mailing list everything was nixternal's fault
<Jucato> alias nixternal=soyuz
<Jucato> was it soyuz? now I can't remember
<Jucato> hahaha
<nixternal> no way, the soyuz recently had a very rough landing
<Jucato> lol
<claydoh> Jucato !!  howdy
<Jucato> and you're still up in the air and already you have it rough :)
<Jucato> yo claydoh!!
<Jucato> brb.. need/want to buy something sweet to eat and something sweet to wash it down
 * nixternal goes for some cake
<jjesse> mmm cake
<jjesse> it has to be wheat free cake for me
<claydoh> ice cream here :)
<jjesse> bed here soon
<jjesse> nixternal: updated from snapshot and restarted kde, working so far
<jjesse> rebooting
<jjesse> noticed the application launcher is no longer displayed
<jjesse> might have to recreat my .kde4
<jjesse> nixternal; nope still doesn't boot to kdm
<jjesse> nixternal: bug!!!!!!!
<jjesse> ./kdm-kde4: 128: Syntax error: ";;" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<jjesse> got that upon shutting down and starting up
<jjesse> come back from your cake ;0
<jjesse> nixternal: going to bed see last comment ./kdm-kde4: 128: Syntax error: ";;" unxpeected (expecting "fi")
<vorian> CAKE!
<nixternal> mmm cake
<nixternal> see, I just updated kde 4.1 beta 1 with both kde3 and kde4 installed on a fresh install w/o any issues
<nixternal> now to test to see if it runs
<nixternal> jjesse: I have no idea why you are getting that...I just updated a fresh install that had both kde3 and kde4 installed w/o any problems
<nixternal> kde 4.1 beta 1 up and running
<Daskreech> Cake is a lliiieeeeee
<Daskreech> apt-get install kake ^_^
<eddieftw> nixternal: ping?
<nixternal> what?
<eddieftw> you broke my computer!
<eddieftw> i said i would help you test
<eddieftw> and then you disappeared
<nixternal> yes, I am busy breaking other people's computers as well!
<nixternal> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nixternal> that should fix your troubles
<nixternal> kdebase-* is a real pita I tell you :)
<eddieftw> i did that
<eddieftw> is when everything broke ;p
<nixternal> do it again newb
<nixternal> brb, gotta take the dogs for a walk....I should walk over to your house and let them eat you!
<eddieftw> they wont be stuffed
<cartman> mon
<cartman> moin even
<eddieftw> it seems to be working now nixternal
<nixternal> of course it does
<nixternal> apachelogger: what was your fix to get icons showing up in kickoff way back during the 4.0.0 days? I can't find a 4.0.0-0ubuntu2 diff of your changes
<nixternal> something about paths is all it says in the changelog, and I am seeing no icons right now in kickoff under kde 4.1 beta 1
<nixternal> apachelogger: nevermind those icon questions
<nixternal> had to blow away ~/.kde4
<Daskreech> \o/
<eddieftw> nixternal: so are we done? is that all that testing the 4.1 package consists of?
<Daskreech> Doesit all work? :)
<eddieftw> no complaints from apt
<Daskreech> Do you get a KDM on bootup?
<nixternal> you do now
<eddieftw> im not sure, i havent shut down
<eddieftw> should i?
<Daskreech> yup
<eddieftw> wil try later
<eddieftw> brb
<nixternal> kdelibs, kdepimlibs, kdebase-*, and kdebase 4.1 beta 1 packages seem to be pretty darn complete and in good working order at this time
<nixternal> tomorrow I will start working on the rest of KDE/*
<Daskreech> cd ~nixternal/pub
<Daskreech> more beer
<nixternal> cd ~/nixternal/bed && sleep
<bdgraue__> nixternal: thx for your work
<nixternal> no prob, thanks for you patience :)
<nixternal> bdgraue__: the work is yet to be completed though, but at least you can play with wobbly windows :)
<Daskreech> And Scchnnow
<Daskreech> Who did that?
<eddieftw> yea kdm 4.1 starts up and runs perfectly for me
<Daskreech>  I know seli wouldn't touch that with a frozen tongue
<nixternal> Riddell: check your kdm.init for kdebase-workspace and line 128 to see if you have a missing 'fi'...I grabbed from your package and it was missing, but that grab was from a few days ago in Intrepid
<nixternal> eddieftw: did you hear? Cleversafe said I am a perfect fit...so it looks like I will be working downtown with you soon :)
<nixternal> Liquid Lunch!
<nixternal> err, Linux Lunch!
<eddieftw> nixternal: i heard! i sent you congratualtions on the lug chan.
<nixternal> oh
<eddieftw> let me know when you start, we can have lunch
<nixternal> shows how much I pay attention
<eddieftw> the next pitcher is on you!
<nixternal> your buying :P
<nixternal> gotta get a paycheck first homeskillet
<Daskreech> Liquid?
<nixternal> Billy Goat Tavern Dark!
 * Daskreech listens to Chicago Rap
<nixternal> is there a such thing?
<nixternal> Tongue Twista was all we really had make it
<nixternal> oh, and a couple of flameouts
<nixternal> kanye
<nixternal> what a joke
<Daskreech> Lupe Fiasco
 * nixternal beds now so he can go golfing in the morning
<nixternal> g'nite
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> night
<eddieftw> Daskreech: ive met him
<eddieftw> we shop at the same stores ;p
<Daskreech> eddieftw: nixternal? I wouldn't say that round here :-)
 * Daskreech reboots into 4.1
<eddieftw> Daskreech: lupe
<Daskreech> see you in 20 minutes :-P
<Daskreech> eddieftw: Neat. Sounds like someone I'd like to pick thoughts with
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<Riddell> freeflying: at Mandriva?
<freeflying> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> freeflying: what's happening there?
<freeflying> Riddell: they had a 10 yrs anniversiry last week
<Nightrose> re - back from linuxtag and sleep for a few hours
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger 
<Riddell> Nightrose: good event?
<apachelogger> uhh, I didn't do it!
<Nightrose> Riddell: definitely awesome
<apachelogger> ah
<Nightrose> will blog later
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose
<Nightrose> karaoke was great and a lot of fun
<apachelogger> Riddell: you have to join us next year
<Nightrose> yea definitely
<Nightrose> only bad thing was that the car we rented to get back to karlsruhe had some technical problems
<Nightrose> so we had to switch cars on the way
<Nightrose> which took quite some time
<Nightrose> arrived around 4 am while we were supposed to be back around 11pm...
<Nightrose> apachelogger: oO at sleeping at the airport ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: was \sh driving to KA?
<Nightrose> nope sput
<Nightrose> sh was his co-pilot :P
<apachelogger> well, I basically did the very same as \sh :P
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you have to build kdenet while I am neoning?
<Nightrose> huh?
 * Nightrose is not building anything
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> Building i386 build of kdenetwork-kde4 4:4.0.4-0ubuntu1~hardy2~ppa6 in ubuntu hardy RELEASE [lydia-pintscher]
<Nightrose> oO
<apachelogger> so you broke something and LP is looping
<apachelogger> which would explain the slowness of the last few days as well :P
<Nightrose> meh
<steve555> Hi everyone.
<steve555> how is Intrepid Ibex Alpha1 shaping up?
<sebas> depends ;-)
<steve555> Ah I see,do you think it will be released in time for june 12th?
<steve555> Are you having a bug-day at the same time as Ubuntu's?
<Nightrose> steve555: we are trying to do that most of the time
<Hobbsee> steve555: it will be the week of june 12th
<Hobbsee> so it may be the 13th
<steve555> Ah I see,thank you very much for the information.I am very new to I.R.C,I usually use the Kubuntu Forums if I had a problem,so I thought I might try this sort of communication out.
<gnomefreak> steve555: best place for support to help or to get is #kubuntu if non support #kubuntu-offtopic
 * apachelogger hands Nightrose, Hobbsee, steve555 and gnomefreak a cookie
 * Nightrose munches the cookie
<gnomefreak> thanks ill eat mine for lunch :)
<apachelogger> hm, as a matter of fact... I should get something to eat
<Nightrose> apachelogger: seen the videos yet? *g*
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> which ones?
<Nightrose> oO
<Nightrose> karaoke
<apachelogger> nope
 * apachelogger is videoless
<steve555> thanks for the cookie apachelogger :)
<steve555> Thanks gnomefreak  for the info,I have already joined the #kubuntu cahnnel now.
 * seele yawns
<seele> 'morning everyone
<jjesse> morning seele
<sebas> hi seele :>
<Riddell> hmm, do we package 4.0.5?
<Nightrose> if 4.0.80 is ready soonish I'd say no
<JontheEchidna> If not, the fixes for the Qt 4.4-introduced bugs that made it into 4.0.5 should at least be cherrypicked/applied to our 4.0.4
<Nightrose> true
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and this one: http://websvn.kde.org/?rev=805916&view=rev
<Riddell> well volunteers welcome
<apachelogger> Nightrose: why would we not package 4.0.5 if 4.0.80 is out?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: cause 4.0.80 is what people who use 4.0.4 right now proabably want anyway
<sebas> Depends on what changed, I'd say.
<apachelogger> O
<apachelogger> o
<apachelogger> I am using 4.0.4
<sebas> And of course people want the latest+greated, even if the version number is the only thing that changed
<apachelogger> and I see no, but really no reason why I should switch my desktop to .80
<sebas> 4.0.80 is not good for general consumption
<sebas> It has lots of severe bugs.
<Nightrose> hmmmm
<Nightrose> ok
<sebas> Like, my session wouldn't survive more than 30 minutes usage
<Riddell> ooh, sebas is alive
<sebas> Kind of, after LinuxTag :)
<sebas> Trying to recover
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> sebas: everyone does ;-)
<Riddell> sebas: I put my guidance-power-manager KDE 4 port into extragear, ok if I remove the old one that's there?
<Nightrose> right ;-)
<sebas> Riddell: Yes, please.
<sebas> The old one is kde3
<sebas> Ow, wait ... the old one is a crude port that doesn't work
<sebas> I meant to review it, but didn't get around to it
<Riddell> it's kde 4
<Riddell> extragear/utils/guidance/powermanager
<sebas> Yeah, I read the related emails, just not the code itself
<sebas> Is it using solid?
<Riddell> no
<sebas> Ported to signals instead of polling?
<Riddell> not yet
<sebas> Ok, maybe I can help a bit with those things
<Riddell> playground/utils/kde4powersave/ is looking promising in that respect
<sebas> Ah, didn't see it popping up
 * sebas is relieved that there's finally code
<Riddell> sebas: so I can remove extragear/utils/guidance/powermanager ?
<sebas> Yes, assuming that's not your version :)
<sebas> Last commit on it is months ago
<JontheEchidna> So how to I "apt-get source" from backports?
<anirudh0> hi..i've just finished compiling kde4 svn, and i;d like to help with packages..my arch is x86..how can i do that
<Riddell> sebas: done
<sebas> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: same as anything else, make sure there's a deb-src line in sources.list
<Riddell> anirudh0: great!
<Riddell> anirudh0: have you made packages before?
<JontheEchidna> I mean, how do I specify which server I get it from? a regular "apt-get source kdm-kde4" got me the 4.0.3 version of the source
<anirudh0> Riddell, nope..but would like to :)..running ubuntu 8.04..all packages were compiled against qt-copy, following the method on techbase.kde.org
<anirudh0> up to date as of yesterday..except kaudiocreator..which could'nt compile
<anirudh0> ok..just saw the packaging section on the kubuntu site...will go through all the stuff on creating debs..and be back in a day or two..thanks
<Riddell> amachu: there's a long guide at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide/Complete
<Riddell> oh, he left
<Riddell> sorry amachu
<jjesse_> morning everyoen :)
<nosrednaekim> hia
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> launchpad is hindering neon+kde progress
<apachelogger> -.-
<ScottK> apachelogger: You picked Launchpad to host it ....
<apachelogger> yeah, I should have used opensuse build service :S
 * apachelogger stops work on neon+kde and switches to branch neon+obs
<nixternal> jeesh
<nixternal> mornin'
<jjesse_> jeesh
<Jucato> jjeesh?
<jjesse_> :)
<jjesse_> nixternal: you fix my kubuntu vm yet?
<DreadKnight> how can i built-dep for a package using aptitude?
 * Jucato thinks aptitude doesn't have that feature
<DreadKnight> aham
<DreadKnight> any way i could remove the build-dep for a specific package then?
<jjesse_> hrmm noticed there are more updates for 4.1
<jjesse_> wonder if that will fix things?
<DreadKnight> jjesse_: go ahead xD
<DreadKnight> do the package for 4.1b install without problems now?
<DreadKnight> i messed up my distro last night and had to reinstall... im on kde3 atm
<DreadKnight> too bad the 4.1b don't include the new theme xD
<DreadKnight> guess is not hard to find it with ghns anyway
<nixternal> jjesse: any luck yet? what was the issue again? did you mv or rm ~/.kde4
<jjesse_> nixternal: i wasn't getting kdm to start
<jjesse_> however i just did a dist-upgrade annd now it works
<jjesse_> wlecome to debian at HOSTNAME
<Artemis_Fowl> nixternal: heya. how are the KDE 4.1 packages doing?
<nixternal> ya, I fixed kdm last night, there was a missing fi in the .init file
<jjesse_> somoene forgot to change something :)
<nixternal> Artemis_Fowl: just now starting on the kde modules
<nixternal> I was^Wam supposed to go golfing sometime this morning^Wafternoon
<Artemis_Fowl> nixternal: how long will it approximately take you?
<nixternal> another day as long as it is smoother than the foundation packages
<Artemis_Fowl> cool
<jjesse_> nixternal: don't know if my emails to kubuntu-users ever went through, was having problems w/ smartphone, but i did agree w all you said
<nixternal> I gave up, those people know better than I obviously...let them rant and have issues in a place where they will not get heard by devs
<nixternal> it is getting bad again, so many ungreatful FREE software users...this was the same reason I took a 2 year break from Linux back around 2000
<nixternal> so, if I don't just ignore it, I will end up throwing a hissy fit and walking away :)
<nixternal> I totally enjoy people who complain, but do nothing to help anything improve
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ignore userland.  it helps.
<jjesse_> intersting the application launcher has disappeared
 * Nightrose hugs nixternal 
<DreadKnight> complains have their good part imo
<DreadKnight> it's like feedback :-)
<jjesse_> yay welcome to kde 4.devel
<nixternal> woohoo :)
<nixternal> build kdeadmin already..that was quick
<jjesse_> needed to delete my .kde4 directory to get my desktop back and correct
<nixternal> I still think there needs to be some tweaks to the core packages
<jjesse_> didn't have the application launcher and other issues, but things are working
<nixternal> jjesse_: ya, I had to do that as well
<nixternal> some people didn't though
<DreadKnight> i had some issues last night
<DreadKnight> like when trying to save something or upload something in firefox
<DreadKnight> the file chooser window was crashing FF
<DreadKnight> and i couldn't run apps under wine
<jjesse> the window borders are different?
<nixternal> blue?
<jjesse> yeah
<DreadKnight> i had them blue as well
<jjesse> they look a little windows 3.1 as well
<nixternal> and I think that is changing again, which totally ruins the current set of complete docs with screenshots
<jjesse> nixternal: did you get that kget handbook changes that i made
<jjesse> i think i sent you a .dockbook file
<DreadKnight> anyway, there is a new kde4 default theme now... xD (not in this packages ...)
<nixternal> ya, I will upload them in a bit
<nixternal> ya, that new theme is gorgeous if you ask me, at least what I saw in the screenshots
<nixternal> my pbuilder crashed yet again
<DreadKnight> looks awsome, except the clock xD
<DreadKnight> the analog one i mean
<nixternal> I don't use the clocks anyways...all of those analog clocks were created as a joke in the first place, an ongoing joke at that
<DreadKnight> :-)
<nixternal> ya, the analog ones
<jjesse> the "default" theme?
<nixternal> I like Wade's current blog post with the last image having all of the neon clocks..that was funny right there :)
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, they are changing the theme again...check planetkde.org to see pics of it
<DreadKnight> the clock on vista had a nice effect when tongues where moving.. a slight back and forward bounce... wonder if the plasma clocks have that as well
<DreadKnight> that effect is a very nice realistic touch :-)
<nixternal> you can add it easily though
<DreadKnight> (provided tongues move/snap from time to time, not continuous movement)
<DreadKnight> i'm not a coder
<DreadKnight> you're talking about an already config option? :P
<nixternal> nah, probably 1 or 2 lines of code to add that feature though
<DreadKnight> :-)
<nixternal> there is something in kde4.1 that causes my one desktop to constantly lock up
<nixternal> I always thought it was just svn, but now I know it isn't, as the packages also lock up the machine
<Riddell> working ok here
<nixternal> ya, I have a hardware issue I believe
<nixternal> it works on my lappy just fine
<nixternal> another reason I believe it is hardware (possibly cpu) is because gcc will segfault when compiling every now and then as well
<nixternal> Riddell: you were not joking when you said doing these packages would be a lot of work
<Riddell> mm hmm
<Riddell> how far have you got?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: awesome work on these packages... they are FAST!
<nixternal> Riddell: finished libs, pimlibs, and base*
<nixternal> working on kdeadmin now
<nixternal> the other modules shouldn't be to difficult
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: guess i'm jumping the gun a bit... but  i
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: ya, I noticed a whicked speed improvement
<nosrednaekim> m loving kde4
<nixternal> ditto :)
<nixternal> I love its Vista look :P
<nosrednaekim> especially in dolphin and anything involving icons/ scrolling
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Riddell> nixternal: are those uploaded?
<nixternal> Riddell: yes, people are already testing out those packages
<Riddell> nixternal: ready for an announcement?
<nixternal> not yet
<nixternal> possibly tomorrow
<nixternal> I have a group of people testing them right now
<nixternal> thus far, I think I worked out a majority of the issues with installing (especially kdebase-workspace)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: BTW.... I had an error on installing workspace-bin... a ksm manual page it looked like
<nosrednaekim> I just forced an overwrite
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: ya, that was fixed
<nosrednaekim> ok, great, that was the only problem I had.
<nixternal> Riddell: do all of the kde 4.1 beta1 packages need automoc?
<nixternal> nevermind, that wasn't the question I wanted to ask, that was all wrong
<nixternal> and now I can't remember the question I was going to ask
<DreadKnight> how the heck to make a show desktop icon in kde4 or what's the hotkey for that?
<DreadKnight> omg
<DreadKnight> here i am again installing kde4 xD
<jjesse> mmm i like lunch
<harolddong> I can set my resolution as high as 1024x768
<harolddong> is that intended?
<Riddell> we're not X developers
<harolddong> so if I can only set my res to 1024x768 in the kubuntu kde 4.80 builds its an X issue?
<harolddong> cause in kde 3 I can set it as high as I want
<Riddell> kde shouldn't touch your resolution
<ScottK> Riddell: It could potentiall be a tool issue though.
<ScottK> harolddong: How are you trying to change the resolution?
<harolddong> system settings/display
<ScottK> Riddell: What tool is that in KDE4?  Is it still Guidance?
<harolddong> I mean it seems like the setting is there to change the resolution its just that the highest available setting is 1024x768
<harolddong> should I be doing it another way?
<harolddong> I just didnt know if it was supposed to be like that or not
<nixternal> jjesse: gotta a KDE 4.1 doc task if you are interested :)
<ScottK> harolddong: Just to be clear, it works with KDE3 and not with KDE4.  Is that right?
<jjesse> nixternal: sure can you send it via email, not really paying attention
<harolddong> yes scott
<nixternal> jjesse: just messin' with ya, it is a biggon actually
<nixternal> convert plasma docs -> docbook within the next couple of hours
<nixternal> ie. plain text to docbook
<jjesse> within the next couple of hours?
<harolddong> I havent tried changing it to a lower res in kde4 though, I just left it at 1024x768
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, cuz the freeze is just a few hours away
<jjesse> wow i don't know if i can do it in a couple o hours
<harolddong> also is there way to change the thickness of the panel? am I just missing it?  the arrows seem to change the length just fine but I dont see a way to change the thickness
<jjesse> nixternal: where is this plasma guide you speak of located?
<jjesse> how much work is it?
<daskreech> sebas?
<daskreech> I'm writing one too
<daskreech> wikibooks
 * daskreech shuts up and lets nixternal speak
<jjesse> Daskreech: you are writing one for the kde docs?
<nixternal> jjesse: waiting for it to get emailed to me
<daskreech> No :) External
<daskreech> nixternal: send me a copy :)
<jjesse> nixternal: i might be able to work on it today
<nixternal> when it is uploaded to svn, you can get it then :)
<daskreech> :-p
<daskreech> Should be looking into the systemsettings password as well while i'm there
<daskreech> no idea why that doesn't work but can't be too hard a fix
<smarter> Riddell: ping
<Nightrose> nixternal: you can resize the panel by dragging the top of it to the size you want
<daskreech> what did I miss on the plasma docs?
<jjesse> did nixternal upload them to svn ?
<jjesse> that's the last i heard
<daskreech> >_<
<daskreech> kmail is making a full dupliacte of my inbox
<daskreech> that's over 3000 messages
<jjesse> that's a bummer
<nixternal> woohoooo!!!!!!
<nixternal> and the job offer just came in :)
<jjesse> yay for a job
<jjesse> hopefully that means you will get paid :)
<nixternal> oh ya baby :)
<jjesse> now you can buy me dinner next time im in town
<eddieftw> meaning nixternal and i can have lunch jjesse
<eddieftw> and he's buying!
<nixternal> yup, start Monday
<jjesse> i heard hes' buying for the whole channel
<nixternal> nevah!
<eddieftw> jjesse: he's giving out free money too
<jjesse> wahoo
<jjesse> the better question is did he uplaod that doc to svn?
<nixternal> haven't gotten via email yet...still waiting for it
<nixternal> once I get the doc, I will do the conversions and then rock and roll on it
<eddieftw> off to work. nixternal ping me if you want to break my computer again later with testing ;p
<daskreech> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<daskreech> Note All free money also comes with Kicks up the Butt on k-users mailing list
<daskreech> nosrednaekim: is it there yet?
<nosrednaekim> oh yeah... its here :)
<nosrednaekim> in beatiful multi-panel splendor..
<jjesse> nixternal: upon install of kde 4.1 stuff it removed kget-kde4 and knewsticker-kde4 which i was trying to document due to libplasma1 not being installed
<seele> Riddell: who was fixing the kde4 system settings ui?
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: yeah... installing 4.1 will remove all 4.0.x packages
<smarter> It's just me or the apt protocol doesn't work at all with konqueror
<smarter> ?
<Arby_> mhb: around?
<daskreech> seele: fixing?
<nosrednaekim> "Jon wants to open the letter that Krissy has written. He finds it in her shared folder and opens it."
<nosrednaekim> pretty obvious who write that one ^^
<seele> daskreech: there is a bunch of visual stuff that changed between the 3.5.9 version and current 4 version that made it worse, and we are merging the two tabs together
<daskreech> hmm ok
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: who wrote taht one? JR?
<nosrednaekim> yeah :)
<Serega> hi folks
<nosrednaekim> hey Serega
<Serega> nosrednaekim: hey. I miss you all. There is too silent after release :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<yuriy> hi Serega, you did kaffeine codec install right?
<Serega> hi yuriy, yes it was me
<yuriy> Serega: have you seen bug 209534?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209534 in kaffeine "install-codecs crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209534
<Serega> yuriy: nope. thanks for pointing!
<yuriy> and a few others
<yuriy> Serega: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=kaffeine+codec&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<yuriy> sorry for long link
<Serega> np
<Serega> 209534 looks like a missed package dependency
<yuriy> ah, yes, looks like stdin already figured it out, see bug 234998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234998 in kaffeine "kaffeine should depend or recommend python-qt4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234998
<daskreech> Question
<daskreech> for kde4 can we have phonon do the codec install?
<Serega> yuriy: 222265 & pals is due to Riddell was forced to remove libdvdcss autoinstallation
<Serega> daskreech: hi, question to me?
<daskreech> Serega: I guess
<Serega> shhot
<Serega> shoot
<daskreech> just seems to make sense to me to have the code once in the underlying code
<yuriy> Serega: if that's the case, could you comment on the report and close if appropriate since you know what's going on there?
<daskreech> So any player used by the end user asks for codecs and it gets installed
<daskreech> No idea if that's reasonable or possible though
<Serega> yuriy: ok. How it is going usually? Do developers periodically search launchpad for bugs in their code?
<yuriy> Serega: though it does sound like there's a bug there if it is trying to install it and failing
<yuriy> Serega: well, that's the idea :P
<yuriy> or, better, subscribe to bugs for your software
<Serega> daskreech: do you mean to change libxine, mplayer and vlc? it is not a bad idea, but I believe it must be done at the debian level
<Serega> yuriy: thanks :)
<yuriy> Serega: i could assign kaffeine codec installation bugs to you if/when I run across them if you want
<Serega> yuriy: I would be very good thanks. I also will find a way to subscribe to there bugs.
<yuriy> Serega: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine/+subscribe will get you all kaffeine bugs. it's not too noisy compared to some other stuff but there will certainly be some stuff you don't want to hear about
<Serega> cool
 * Serega is subscribed now
<freeflying> ls
<daskreech> ls -a
<daskreech> some of us are more shy than others
<eddieftw> ?
<santiago-ve> ls -lahR :D and some aren't
<daskreech> santiago-ve: Woah woah don't go searching all up in the chan!
<a|wen> ScottK: around?
<ScottK> vaguely
<daskreech> cause when he sits around the house he vaguely sits around the house
<a|wen> ScottK: okay ... I've added some more to the kde-guidance patch i'm working on; do you think you have time to look at it some time?
<ScottK> Yes, but probably not today.
<a|wen> okay ... if you've time sometime within the next few days, that's no problem too; would very much like to have time for an SRU so it can be in 8.04.1
<a|wen> ScottK: it's here http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu18.debdiff
<a|wen> ScottK: i'm planning on attending the meeting on wednesday, so in any case you'll be able to catch me around that time if you have some comments ... (or you're welcome to shoot me a mail)
<ScottK> Will do.
<a|wen> ScottK: thanks a lot
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-03
<nixternal> hrmm, would adding 'automoc' to Suggests in kdelibs5-dev cause issues that you can think of off the top of your head? anyone?
<nixternal> I hope the issue is a PPA slowness issue
<bobesponja> nixternal: so is 4.1 ready??? kidding, waiting for your blog post :)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> seems it is^Wwas a PPA issue
<nixternal> groff-base isn't included in the PPA stuff at all?
<nixternal> hey, if anyone is interested, kde 4.0.5 needs to be packaged for Hardy and either put in updates or backports...don't know what the final outcome was for the 4.0.4 packages
<ScottK> Backports IIRC.
<nixternal> couldn't remember if they got cancelled out and put in a different way though...I remember getting "rejected" emails for them by JR
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Backports for gutsy and hardy.
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> N: 10873 tags overridden (10873 warnings)
<nixternal> that is awesome!!!
<vorian> hehe
<vorian> that's something ...
<nixternal> at least my packages are Lintian clean :P
 * ScottK smacks nixternal with some Vista bugs.
<vorian> :(
<vorian> what's lintian?
 * vorian runs
<nixternal> ScottK: either that or try to pick through real warnings with these -kde4 packages
<Jucato> !info lintian | vorian
<ubottu> vorian: lintian (source: lintian): Debian package checker. In component main, is optional. Version 1.23.46 (hardy), package size 320 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<nixternal> we violate shlibs with images and rpath crap
<Jucato> think "lint remover" for Debian packaging
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> !info linda
<ubottu> Package linda does not exist in hardy
<Jucato> oh :)
<vorian> hehe, never thought of it in that way Jucato :)
<vorian> silly linda
<vorian> so obsoleteish
<Jucato> hehehe
<nixternal> hahah, lint remover
<Jucato> that's the first image that came to mind when I first encountered "lintian"
<ScottK> nixternal: 4.1 is going into main, so it'll have to shape up pretty quick.
<nixternal> ya, tis why I put in my core-dev app
<yuriy> yay nixternal4core-dev
<nixternal> I am trying, just waiting for a couple of more of my sponsors to reply
<cartman> moin
<cartman> Riddell: any idea why kdebase 4.0.80 still didn't make it to archives?
<cartman> Riddell: it seemed to built just f
<cartman> +ine
<Hobbsee> has new binaries?
<cartman> Hobbsee: hmm ?
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> cartman: there are binaries new to ubuntu built from that source, so it's all stuck in the new queue
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=kdebase
<cartman> Hobbsee: any idea when will they be processed and move to the repo?
<Hobbsee> when an archive admin does it.
<cartman> Hobbsee: any way to find & poke one? :)
<Hobbsee> they usually have archive days, i think one is wednesday
<Hobbsee> it might be today
<cartman> ah :)
<cartman> Hobbsee: they wouldn't be stuck if there were no "new" packages right?
<Hobbsee> correct
<cartman> ok thanks :)
<daskreech> WHooot
<daskreech>  Kubuntu gets a fly by mention on lxer :)
<daskreech> and a thumbs up too
<nixternal> link?
<daskreech> Konqui just crashed :(
<nixternal> haha
<daskreech> 'http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=103611'
 * daskreech blames nixternal
<nixternal> rock on
<eddieftw> daskreech: i do it all the time
<eddieftw> even when im walking with my computer and trip
<eddieftw> its still his fault
 * daskreech can see eddieftw mumbling "damn you nixternal" in his sleep
<eddieftw> basically!
<DaSkreech> hooray Lydia and Sebastian aren't arrogant at all :)
<DaSkreech> Lets all be different together :
<Serega> Riddell: Jon, are you around?
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> hi Serega
<Serega> Riddell: hi, Jonathan! I have a patch for bug #209534. can we upload it this evening?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209534 in kaffeine "install-codecs crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209534
<Riddell> Serega: what's the fix?
<Serega> Riddell: just a kaffeine package dependendencies on python-qt4 and python-apt
<Riddell> Serega: easy.  I can upload any time
<Serega> ok, thanks
<Riddell> who can do a quick hardy test?  verification needed for bug 214577
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214577 in kgraphviewer-kde4 "kgraphviewer shows a blank screen" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214577
<Nightrose> Riddell: i can - what is needed? just install the new package and do the testcase?
<cartman> kdebase seems to be moved!
<cartman> yey
<cartman> Riddell: is anything missing from KDE 4.1 beta packages?
<Riddell> Nightrose: test before install, test after, see if it's fixed
<Riddell> cartman: kdebase-workspace is still blocked
<Nightrose> Riddell: ok
<cartman> Riddell: ah :(
 * Serega thinks it is very interesting and wants to have enough skills
<Riddell> Serega: what's that?
<cartman> Riddell: due to libcaptury being in universe?
<Riddell> cartman: yes
<Serega> Riddell: packaging/merging/etc
<cartman> bureaucracy sucks :)
<Serega> e.g. bringing KDE4.1 to kubuntu :)
<Riddell> Serega: should be various extragear packages that need updated if you want to help
<smarter> Riddell: about the FIleSharing spec
<smarter> have you looked at kepas?
 * cartman is interested in FileSharing too
<smarter> It's a plasmoid I packaged during hardy dev cycle which can be used to share files via zeroconf
<smarter> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kepas+-+KDE+Easy+Publish+and+Share?content=73968
<Riddell> smarter: yes
<Nightrose> Riddell: i get an error saying "Error!" when opening the test file in kgraphviewer
<cartman> zeroconf doesn't really cut it though
<cartman> need SMB
<cartman> writing a PyKDE4 app from scratch wouldn't be hard
<cartman> but I am more interested in an adept replacement
<cartman> something like what I originally wrote for Pardus
<Riddell> smarter: it's better than nothing, but the UI is in the wrong place (you don't use files in the systray) and the backend is lacking (needs the user to be logged in, http only)
<smarter> having an icon on the desktop where you can drag &drop files is nice imho
<smarter> you're planning to write an app from scratch?
<apachelogger> hmmm
<Riddell> smarter: that's what it would need.  I don't think it would be terribly hard to do.  but it won't be high priority
<apachelogger> Riddell: do I have to go through the whole SRU process for a tiny fix?
<Riddell> apachelogger: in hardy yes, what's the fix?
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete-plugin-thinklight/+bug/221531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221531 in kopete-plugin-thinklight "Thinklight doesn't blink because /proc/acpi/ibm/thinklight has wrong permissions" [Undecided,Fix released]
<apachelogger> DEB_FIXPERMS_EXCLUDE in rules
<Riddell> apachelogger: make a debdiff, attach to bug, upload, I'll let it into -proposed, get someone to test it, wait a week, it can be moved to -updates
<apachelogger> k, thanks
<Riddell> Serega: want a suggestion for something to merge?
<apachelogger> Riddell: new bug report or just attach to the existing one?
<Riddell> apachelogger: existing one
<apachelogger> aye aye
<Serega> Riddell: I guess. But I have never merged any package and even not sure what does "merge" mean. Please suggest. I'll google now for info about merging.
<Riddell> Serega: big list of things to do at http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<Serega> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> Serega: kguitar could be an easy one, only 1 revision change on the ubuntu side (to -2ubuntu1), and one on the debian side (-3)
<Riddell> Serega: look at what the ubuntu change is, do we need to keep it?  if so get the debian package and make the same change
<Riddell> if we don't need whatever the ubuntu change is any more, just ask for a sync
<Serega> Riddell: aah, I understand now!
<Riddell> :)
<Serega> okay, I will join you in the evening! ;)
<Riddell> great
<smarter> Riddell: another suggestion for me? :}
<Riddell> smarter: for merging?
<smarter> yep
<Riddell> aww
<Riddell> smarter: take your pick from the extragear packages if you like ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.0.80/src/extragear/
<Riddell> smarter: they have existing packages with -kde4 in the names, for intrepid we want them to be the definitive ones
<smarter> thanks
<smarter> okay
<smarter> I'll convert my kepas package too
<Riddell> smarter: you should create an intrepid chroot (assuming you're on hardy still)
<Riddell> smarter: don't do extragear-plasma, that one is going away
<Riddell> smarter: otherwise, check if debian have a kde 4 package, if not grab our foo-kde4 one, drop -kde4 from the name, add in the changelog entries from the existing kde 3 version (where there is one), update kde.mk with the one from kde4libs, check it compiles and runs
<apachelogger> quassel needs something better than a channel list
 * apachelogger is too lazy to scroll
<apachelogger> Riddell: please throw the package into proposed
<Riddell> apachelogger: accepted kopete-plugin-thinklight/0.3-0ubuntu3.1
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you
<sebas> out of curiosity, what does that do?
<sebas> blink when there are new messages?
<larsivi> it blinks if you think
<sebas> It never does here ;-)
<apachelogger> sebas: does not when thinking or when a new message arrives?
<sebas> apachelogger: I never think ;-)
<apachelogger> sebas: good point :P
<apachelogger> anyway, it's not working on incoming messages right now, because I produced a broken package
<sebas> But ... thinklight is some sort of highlighter?
<apachelogger> if it was working correctly, the light would be blinking
<sebas> Cool :)
<\sh> oh sebas alive ;)
<sebas> You bet
<\sh> my voice is still broken :(
<sebas> Hehe
<\sh> my life is just crashing...
<\sh> 6 days of alc orgy...then slipping away from dr. death...and then the news about being on RTL....I do make something wrong
 * \sh should delete the last week out of my brain-cal
 * Serega 's life is just boring
<Serega> :)
<\sh> Serega, we can change places...
<Serega> \sh: no, thanks. Alcohol makes me seek for 2-3 days. Shit, when I just stop to drink it at all...
<Serega> s/seek/sick
<\sh> Riddell, do you know anything about the berlin administration using ubuntu with kde desktop?
<\sh> Riddell, http://www.offenes-presseportal.de/internet_it/linux_information_systems_arbeitet_an_arbeitsplatz_fuer_berliner_verwaltung_46273.htm
<Riddell> nope
<\sh> Riddell, I wonder if they use kubuntu, or Ubuntu standard + a tweaked kde installation
<Riddell> mmm, intereswting
<\sh> hmm...where do I get a kubuntu.org email address from? i could write an email with official questions ,-)
<apachelogger> \sh: if you have an ubuntu.com, that one should also work with kubuntu.org I think
<Riddell> anyone in kubuntu-members should have one
<Riddell> stdin: fancy packaging 4.0.5?
 * \sh is not in kubuntu-members...ubuntu-members yes
<Riddell> meeting is tomorrow night to join
<\sh> tomorrow night?
<apachelogger> \sh: wed 22 UTC, #ubuntu-meeting
<apachelogger> agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apachelogger> bottom section: membership
<apachelogger> ;-)
<\sh> 22utc it's early in the morning here...
<\sh> if I can make it...sure
<etretyak> Stupid question.. If I'm a kubuntu-member, how can I get a @kubuntu.org email? :-)
<Riddell> etretyak: it should be set up automatically <lpid>@kubuntu.org
<etretyak> Riddell: But what is the server name? And is it IMAP or POP3/SMTP?
<\sh> etretyak, it's a forward to your main email addr of lp
<\sh> means: <lpid>@kubuntu.org forwards to <whoever>@<you>.<are>
<etretyak> Ah! I see! Cool! Thanks :)
<Hobbsee> someone was already working on kguitar.
<Hobbsee> yup, has a bug already
<jjesse> kguitar?  does that help you play the guitar better in kde?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: number?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: 228381
<Serega> Hobbsee: I am
<Hobbsee> Serega: you're richard bernie?
<Serega> Hobbsee: no, I just decided to start merging today and Riddell have suggested me that package.
<Hobbsee> Serega: you need to check for existing bugs first.
<Hobbsee> and there was talk in -motu about it over the weekend, so i merged some of my own packages.
<Serega> Hobbsee: why to check? LP bugs for kguitar or a debian bugtracker?
<Hobbsee> Serega: the former.
<Hobbsee> Serega: and you check so you don't do the work that someoen else already has.
<Riddell> Serega: ah, sorry, looks like Arby did that already
<Serega> Riddell: ah, ok. I just will select something else.
<Riddell> knetfilter  is next on the list
<Serega> Riddell: let's hold this until evening, maybe it will be already merged too at the moment :)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I tried getting the special settings pages in sys-config-printer-kde working for like a week and couldn't figure out how to do it. :(
<nosrednaekim> maybe cause I couldn't interpret the GTK
<nosrednaekim> I'll work on the new-printer part though
<jjesse> morning
 * Hobbsee pinches ksudoku
<Hobbsee> Serega: kxgenerator looks reasonably easy.
 * Hobbsee requests a sync of ktoon
<Hobbsee> Serega: krecipes is simple, too, but please forward the ubuntu change to debian
<Hobbsee> oh wait, i should be able to modify that directly
 * Hobbsee fiddles with new ssh keys
<jjesse> hrmm lots of new packaages on the kde4 ppa. should i keep updating to these?
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: have you installed 4.1 already?
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: i think i did that monday
<jjesse> yeah about kde reports 4.00.80 (kde 4.1 beta 1)
<nosrednaekim> I'm getting the new packages now, we'll see how well they work. but there aren't any dependency problems as far as I can see.
<jjesse> i didn't see any problems either
<apachelogger> nixternal: what's the status of beta1?
<Serega> is KDE4.1 only available for intrepid?
<jjesse> Serega: there are kde4.1 packages in the ppa for hardy
<jjesse> check out the kde4 ppa
<Serega> whoaaa
<Serega> jjesse: thanks
 * Serega nervously waits for  workday finish
<jjesse> just finished the update, lets see what happens
<jjesse> Serega: why nerously for the day to finish
<Serega> jjesse: craving for KDe4.1 :)
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: is it just me or are you getting terribly slow speeds too?
<nosrednaekim> from the PPA
<Nightrose> Riddell: is there a dot story about linuxtag in the queue aleady? if not alexandra will write one
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: i got terrbily slow speeds and i know it isn't my connection
<jjesse> i have  a ds3 here at work
<nosrednaekim> ok.. yeah I'm getting dial-up speeds from it here.
<stdin> Riddell: sure :)
<JontheEchidna> Somebody was looking for python plasmoid examples? http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/scriptengines/kross/examples/
<Riddell> Nightrose: there is not
<Nightrose> Riddell: ok will tell her
<Nightrose> thx
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: gosh, if you can't work it out after a week time to move on I think
<seele_> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Pong
<ScottK> seele_: ^^
<nosrednaekim> JontheEchidna: excellent! thanks
<jjesse> updated w/ no problems
<nosrednaekim> JontheEchidna: I'm going to experiment with that as soon as nixternal packages up the bindings.
<seele_> ScottK: there is an MD Loco meeting after the Kubuntu meeting tomorrow night
<seele_> ScottK: you should stop by
<seele_> eek
<Riddell> MD?
<ScottK> seele: IRC or real life?
<seele> maryland
<seele> ScottK: IRC
<jjesse> marlyland
<seele> Riddell: state of maryland
<ScottK> seele: What channel?
<seele> ScottK: good quesiton, let me look that up
<jjesse> i thought it was commonwealth of maryland
<\sh> Riddell, do we have mdns support for krfb/kvncviewer?
<seele> that's just the type of state, everything is still a state except for dc
<jjesse> i was just being a bastard
<seele> ScottK: #ubuntu-us-md
<ScottK> seele: Thanks.
<ScottK> seele: Not sure what I'll be doing tomorrow evening.  Middle daughter 'graduates' from 8th grade/Middle School tomorrow.
<seele> ah hah.. ok
<Riddell> \sh: I think so
<jjesse> graduates to high school?
<\sh> Riddell, because I don't find any lib/lib-dev for real zeroconf stuff...and cmake tells me even with the whole avahi crap installed that there is no mdns
<ScottK> jjesse: Yes.
<jjesse> wow thats cool, we didn't have any cermony or anything like that
<ScottK> It's a reasonably big deal at her school.  We had to buy a 'dress'.
<ScottK> Actually it was two, one of which still has to be returned.
<jjesse> :)
<jjesse> interesting after todays kde4.1 updates i no longer have a network card accourding to networkmanager
<jjesse> wonder if i hae to rebuild vmware-tools or something
<apachelogger> \sh: you're whining to much :P
<apachelogger> \sh: is libavahi-compat-libdnssd-dev installed?
<seele> ScottK: how big is her middle school?
<\sh> apachelogger, sucker...how can someone search for mdns and no output about this crackful piece of s*
<\sh> how should i know that it's apple bonjour
<apachelogger> yeah, that's what you get for 5 names for the basically same thing
<\sh> but anyways...breaking at XTestFakeKeyEvent in krfb
<apachelogger> \sh: of course you chould have read the FindDNSSD.cmake file ;-)
<\sh> and yes..libxext-dev is installed
<jjesse> yup it was a problem with vmware-tools
<\sh> apachelogger, /me's a sucker too ;)
<apachelogger> hm, that sentence looks out of place, I should have said that :P
<apachelogger> \sh: http://developer.kde.org/~dirk/dashboard/
<apachelogger> I am wondering why krfb doesn't compile
<\sh> apachelogger, XTestFakeKeyEvent?
<apachelogger> good point
<\sh> the same here
<apachelogger> \sh: actually
<apachelogger> it is supposed to compile
<apachelogger> according to the allmighty dirkboard
<\sh> yes
<apachelogger> so what do we do?
<\sh> sudo apt-get install apt-file ; sudo apt-file update ; apt-file search keyevent
<\sh> and oh wow
<\sh> Can't get http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Contents-amd64.gz
 * \sh is doomed
<\sh> anyways...
<apachelogger> the good news is cmake doesn't let me build krfb
<apachelogger> so from my point of view there is no problem :P
<\sh> apachelogger, install libxtst-dev:
<\sh> that's missing
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> \sh: how did you compile the rest of kde without libxtst-dev?
<apachelogger> IIRC that is one of the libs cmake wants to link recursively
<\sh> apachelogger, not for other modules ... it only complains on kdenetwork
<\sh> and only there with krfb...
<apachelogger> ok, so it's probably some similiar sounding lib
<\sh> I think the rest is in libxext-dev and they are using other calls to sendkey events
<apachelogger> Estimated build start:	in 15 minutes
<apachelogger> oh c'mon
<\sh> oh new bugger
<\sh> well
<\sh> yes
<\sh> hmm
<\sh> the same bug...
<\sh> undefined reference
<\sh> ah
<\sh> moment
 * apachelogger is wondering where is padawan is
<\sh> xand3r?
<apachelogger> aye
<\sh> he needs to be a motu until next LT ;)
<\sh> the same applies for arthur ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: I want to make him motu before sebner is one :P
<\sh> apachelogger, no problem...just take away nexuiz from sebner ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<apachelogger> I wanted to do some frags today
<Artemis_Fowl> hey, are the KDE 4.1 packages ready?
<apachelogger> though, looking at the buildlogs of kdepimlibs... :S
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: there is still a possability I might have finished kde-nightly before nixternal finished beta1 ;-)
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: you are doing KDE-nightly? thats going to use alot of PPA resources :P
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: yup
<\sh> apachelogger, we should build up one or two OBS since it can be used distributed over WAN ;)
 * Artemis_Fowl is upgrading anyway. Hope the new packages won't ruin my freshly installed Hardy... :)
<apachelogger> \sh: you do that :P
<\sh> apachelogger, I did that already in the past...
 * apachelogger has to resolve dependencies for suse's amarok-nightly
<\sh> apachelogger, and btw...you should use the obs cli and you should have a local package repos...it can be overlayed when you use build.rpm ;)
<\sh> .oO(hopefully the apache knows about build.rpm and building chroots on osl)
<jjesse> Artemis_Fowl: i had to delete my .kde4 directory when i updated to 4.1
<nosrednaekim> I didn't...
<apachelogger> \sh: I don't
<Artemis_Fowl> jjesse: so it works? I mean are all the necessary packages uploaded?
<apachelogger> and I shouldn't do that stuff here at all
<\sh> apachelogger, yum/zypper/smart install build.rpm
<apachelogger> \sh: what is build.rpm doing?
<\sh> apachelogger, it's like pbuilder...and fetches remote packages from obs or if you have a local pkg repos it grabs them from your local disk
<apachelogger> hm
<\sh> apachelogger, it's da pro tool for professional rpm packager on osl
<apachelogger> I used build earlier today
<\sh> the obs cli is using it too
<\sh> yes..that's it
<apachelogger> just that build apparently only supports local repos
<apachelogger> so how do I access remotes with build?
<\sh> not in combination with the obs cli
<apachelogger> \sh: is there some docs?
 * apachelogger didn't find anything :(
<\sh> yes on novell docs somewhere
<apachelogger> somewhere ftw :D
<apachelogger> good thing build is not a generic term
<jjesse> Artemis_Fowl: yes with the kde4 ppa i am running kde 4.1 beta 11
<jjesse> beta 1
<\sh> apachelogger, http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/11793.html
<\sh> apachelogger, http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/Using_Build.rpm_to_Package_an_OpenSource_Project
<apachelogger> \sh: merci
<\sh> apachelogger, the fun part is you need somehow fuse or whatever it takes to mount a remote pkg repos...
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> makes my initial statement true
<apachelogger> build doesn't support remote repos
<ScottK> seele: ~60 kids/class.
<\sh> nana wait a moment :)
<apachelogger> and I realld didn't want to fiddle with fuse on suse
<apachelogger> VM + snapshots is like a chroot ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger, try it with osc build ;)
<seele> ScottK: wow.. i dont think there were 60 people in my *High School* graduating class
<\sh> apachelogger, using the obs client for it
 * seele thinks her 8th grade class might have had 12 people in it
<nosrednaekim> seele: thats a small school
<apachelogger> \sh: so why does build itself not support repos? :P
<\sh> apachelogger, because it's also used by OBS for their local stuff
<\sh> apachelogger, build does actually everything you need to even build debs on suse ;)
<seele> nosrednaekim: yeah.. private school + suburban/rural area
<apachelogger> oh well, I should write my own build script
<apachelogger> using tha ruby :P
<\sh> apachelogger, you need to check in your packages on obs...for that osc to work
<apachelogger> yeah, I already do that
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> good news
<apachelogger> kdesupport builds on suse ... letz hope for the packaging
<\sh> so ... if you did that, you can use osc co <project> to get your packages...and osc build
<jjesse> you just saved lots of money on your car insurance by switching to geiko?
<apachelogger> and kdepimlibs seems to build on ubuntu .... letz hope for the packaging
<apachelogger> \sh: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/project-neon/neon+obs/annotate/apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20080603112604-87v1mafcsgpfx6b7?file_id=libosc.rb-20080521110414-8w61irj28q6l6yc0-14
<\sh> apachelogger, we should have asked plusserver for getting some hardware for buildserver ;)
<apachelogger> yeah
 * apachelogger could use tons of servers
<apachelogger> automated QA and stuff
<\sh> hey milian
<milian> hi ho \sh
 * Artemis_Fowl is still updating -.-
<nosrednaekim> Artemis_Fowl: slow, aren't they?
<Artemis_Fowl> nosrednaekim: actually the main repos are slow. I am getting full speed at the PPA
<nosrednaekim> and what is the full speed?
<Artemis_Fowl> nosrednaekim: and I haven't updated Hardy since it was released :)
<Artemis_Fowl> nosrednaekim: about 100 KB/s
<nosrednaekim> wow.... I was getting 2kB/s
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: in hardy, why does system-config-printer-kde only show the one page for printer sharing?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: the rest isn't implemented
<nosrednaekim> so how do you add printers in kde4?
<jjesse> very carefully
<jjesse> hp toolbox thingy still there?
<stdin> use cups? http://localhost:631/ should be the web interface to cups iirc
<nixternal> mornin'
<nosrednaekim> good morning
<Nightrose> morning nixternal :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: good whereisbeta1morning :P
<jjesse> morning
<nosrednaekim> [10:49] <apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: there is still a possability I might have finished kde-nightly before nixternal finished beta1 ;-)
<eddieftw> morning
<nixternal> still workin' on them
<apachelogger> yay
 * apachelogger meanwhile reached kdebase
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: thats a challenge BTW :)
<nixternal> I only have like 4 more to go
<apachelogger> if that builds, I am basically done :D
<nixternal> so you think
<apachelogger> same for you :P
<nixternal> apachelogger: building is the easy part, fixing all of the conflicts is the fun part
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> that's why I am gonna win
<apachelogger> muahahaha
<apachelogger> kde-nightly > beta1
 * Artemis_Fowl should be really studying right now but nixternal created these evil packages and distracts him... :)
<Artemis_Fowl> not to mention apachelogger
<Artemis_Fowl> can't wait for Amarok 2 with *sound*
<nosrednaekim> I have that....
<Artemis_Fowl> under opensuse well they have amarok2 but no sound -.-
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: google for amarok project neon
<Artemis_Fowl> nosrednaekim: along with Beta1?
<nosrednaekim> yup
<nosrednaekim> Neon FTW
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: it tries to install amarok-nightly-kdebase-runtime and such. will there be any conflict with the actual kdebase-runtime Beta1?
<jjesse> what is neon again?
<apachelogger> Artemis_Fowl: nope
<apachelogger> it's sandboxed
<apachelogger> jjesse: amarok-nightly
<apachelogger> and soon amarok/kde-nightly
<jjesse> seems like a lot of work
<eddieftw> nixternal: ping?
<nixternal> what
<eddieftw> who is doing the loco team approval tomorrow
<nixternal> loco council
<eddieftw> ah i thought you were doing that
<eddieftw> the AZ team is up and i want to show some support but I might not be there when it happens
<eddieftw> and we were talking about this just now: is there any guidline on doing 'testimonials' on the team approval wiki page
<eddieftw> afaik, it's okay but im not sure
<cartman> hi
<Riddell> hi cartman
<Riddell> Arby: I uploaded your kguitar merge from ages ago thanks, let me know if you have any others that should be uploaded
<cartman> lo Riddell , do something about libcaptury pleeease :-)
<Riddell> cartman: nothing I can do, it's in pitti's hands (and he's out dancing Tango)
<cartman> Friday it is again? :(
<cartman> Riddell: one thing you can do
<cartman> disable captury :)
<cartman> its useless anyway ;)
<Arby> Riddell: thanks, let me check
<Arby> Riddell: once a merge is uploaded where are they listed so I can check if any are outstanding?
<Arby> my merge reports on launchpad are still open, I thought they closed automatically
<Riddell> they should close if you use the LP: #1234 syntax in the changelog
<Arby> ok, I did that
<Riddell> you can check in intrepid-changes mailing list
<Riddell> or merges.ubuntu.com
<Arby> in which case kdevelop seems to be outstanding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop/+bug/227939
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227939 in kdevelop "Merge kdevelop 3.5.1-1 from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Arby> Riddell: also kdeaddons https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeaddons/+bug/227004
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227004 in kdeaddons "Merge kdeaddons 4:3.5.9-1 (main) from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Arby> Riddell: also kdeaccessability https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeaccessibility/+bug/226839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226839 in kdeaccessibility "merge kdeaccessibility 3.5.9-1 (main) from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Arby> Riddell: I keep getting failed to build e-mails for ktorrent. I'm working on fixing it how do I stop repeated attempts at a failed build
<Arby> I've fixed the initial missing build-dep and hit a new problem
<Riddell> Arby: once it has failed to build on all arches, it shouldn't try again unless someone clicks retry
<Arby> Riddell: I get a batch of e-mails once a week for all architectures
<Arby> and I haven't changed anything
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: since Amarok2 from Neon is sandboxed, how may I change the ugly default fonts from Amarok (since it doesn't use the ones defined by the Beta1 SystemSettings module)?
<nosrednaekim> Artemis_Fowl: copy over your kdeglobals
<Artemis_Fowl> nosrednaekim: how?
<nosrednaekim> http://nosrednaekim.wordpress.com/2008/06/02/kde-4devel/
<Riddell> Arby: LP # 227939  should be  LP: #227939
<\sh> apachelogger, quassel reviewed, approved, read to upload...or should I sponsor it?
<Riddell> ugly syntax really
<Arby> ah, my bad
<Riddell> Arby: with a missing build-dep it'll keep retrying, shouldn't do with a failed build
<apachelogger> \sh: please archive the revu upload
 * apachelogger is uploading
<Artemis_Fowl> nosrednaekim: nice
<Arby> Riddell: OK, is there no way to stop it
<\sh> apachelogger, kk...please see also my comment about debian/copyright...we should name the authors ;)
<\sh> especially for the copyright line
<Riddell> Arby: upload a fixed version? :)
<Arby> Riddell: working on it
<Arby> Riddell: I've got a conflict I just can't get right
<Arby> hang on
<apachelogger> \sh: well, the copyrights say quassel project
<apachelogger> and there is no AUTHORS file
<\sh> bad bad
<\sh> there are more
<\sh> I'm asking on #quassel.de ;)
<eddieftw> is there anyway to keep amarok from being such a memory hog
<apachelogger> \sh: ^_^
<apachelogger> \sh: I think we don't have to name them if they chose to use a pseudonym
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you think - if all copyright lines say '(c) quassel project', should we name them as individuals?
<Riddell> apachelogger: wouldn't think so
<\sh> apachelogger, das wird gerade gemacht
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> apachelogger, they do it
 * apachelogger waits with the upload then
<\sh> apachelogger, but get the package in...we can do it later ,->
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> \sh: tell sput to hurry up ;-)
<\sh> egs does it ;)
<\sh> not sput
<apachelogger> \sh: omg, that's going to be even slower :P
<\sh> Riddell, you were really missed at LT...
<apachelogger> *agree*
<Riddell> I was?
<nixternal> feel the love
<nixternal> kdeedu building
<Riddell> it's not something I normally go to
<daskreech> eddieftw: type in dragonplayer that should make amarok use less memory
<nosrednaekim> daskreech: are you..... serious?
<apachelogger> eddieftw: yup, don't load your complete collection in the playlist
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> daskreech: the binary for dragonplayer is dragon :P
<apachelogger> omg, kdebase finished on lpia
<\sh> Riddell, yes
<nixternal> apachelogger: ya, everything has been building on lpia for me as well...totally surprising
<apachelogger> :D
<daskreech> apachelogger: oh well.. I don't use it much :(
<nosrednaekim> what is lpia anyway?
<\sh> Riddell, so next year you should mark this week with big red letters...we are trying to plan a pool party: "The Blue Lagoon" ;9
<\sh> low power intel architecture
<daskreech> I've gotten hooked on cli players
<nosrednaekim> \sh: its that like RISC?
<apachelogger> \sh: we do?
<\sh> nosrednaekim, no it's like i386
<nosrednaekim> oh... what computers use that?
 * apachelogger only knows about dancing cafés and clubs for next year
<daskreech> I use Amarok to manage my music but I'm too repetive to play inside of it
<\sh> nosrednaekim, but with less power, less electricty...and usable for computers like the HCT
<apachelogger> omg
<\sh> apachelogger, already setteled...sebas is with us ;:)
<apachelogger> kdebase finished on i386
<apachelogger> \sh: the clubbing or the dancing?
<\sh> apachelogger, the pool
<apachelogger> cool
 * apachelogger loves pool parties
<nixternal> you youngins and your pool parties
<nixternal> I like to throw Nair into pools
<nixternal> so you come out hairless
<nixternal> muhahhahaa
<\sh> Riddell, and you missed aseigo singing "Imagine" and the whole pub was singing with him :)
<\sh> nixternal, /me <--- not young
<nixternal> \sh: oh, I know :P
 * apachelogger agrees with \sh
<nixternal> haha
<Riddell> Arby: that's those four uploaded thanks
<\sh> .oO(well he missed danimo and me, too trying to sing koelsch)
<Arby> Riddell:  much obliged
 * \sh is apacheloggers dad ;)
<apachelogger> indeed
<Riddell> Arby: if you have any more time, plenty of extragear ones to merge/update ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.0.80/src/extragear/
<apachelogger> Tm_T: mom, now I know!
 * apachelogger is considering to do a radio show
<Arby> Riddell: I'll try to sort ktorrent first then take a look
<ScottK> jjesse: Intel 4965 or 4985?
<daskreech> #amarok.radio ?
<Riddell> "debian/rules:3: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk: No such file or directory
<Riddell> Arby: looks like it just needs to build-dep on cdbs
<nixternal> http://www.khensu.org/jffda/  <- gotta love the 404 page :)
<Arby> Riddell: yes, I fixed that but then pdebuild failed on something else
<apachelogger> daskreech: yus
<Arby> Riddell: but now there's a newer upstream
<ScottK> nixternal: ;-)
<Arby> with a much smaller delta
<Riddell> Arby: for ktorrent we probably just want to skip straight to 3.1 beta
<Arby> Riddell: oh, OK
<Riddell> Arby: assuming it's reasonably stable
<Arby> Riddell: I'm not qualified to decide that
<Riddell> Arby: looks like the chroots in the buildds are broken, prepare for lots of build failures
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, they broke for a bit in the PPAs yesterday as well
<Arby> happy happy joy joy :)
<Riddell> Arby: well try and torrent something with 3.1, if it works, do it
<Arby> ok
<apachelogger> omg, no broken buildds :S
<allee> ScottK, jjesse: FWIW: no problem with Intel 4965 on D830 and 630 with Gutsy and now Hardy.  Worked out of the box here.
<nixternal> hehe, I love when that happens
<ScottK> I have a D430 with Intel 4965 that worked OOB too for both.
<jjesse> doesn't work for me with hardy out of the box... doesn't detect the card
<ScottK> jjesse: What motherboard?
<ScottK> IIRC I've seen problem reports on non-Intel motherboards.
<allee> jjesse: wlan enabled in bios?  wlan switch on left hand side turned on?
<jjesse> allee: yes to both
<jjesse> on the phone
<allee> weird!
<nixternal> Riddell: did you have any probs with 4.1 beta and icons disappearing under Menu -> Applications?
<gribelu> nixternal: i did :)
<nixternal> gribelu: did you get it sorted out?
<gribelu> didn't really try.. was hopping it would fix itself
<gribelu> still no icons
<nixternal> it is either 1 of 2 things:  rename/remove ~/.kde4 or...install kdebase-runtime-data-common
<jjesse> wow killing machine with my virtual machines running
<Riddell> nixternal: no (although we did with 4.0 when it was installed to /usr/lib/kde4)
<apachelogger> Need to get 175MB of archives. <--- what could that be ;-)
<gribelu> nixternal: why wasn't kdebase-runtime-data-common installed in the first place?
<nixternal> trying to figure that out, especially seeing that it is a dep of packages being installed
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/snapshot008.png
<gribelu> heh
<jjesse> yay?
<gribelu> apachelogger:  will those packages be available on hardy or just ibex?
<apachelogger> just hardy
<gribelu> ah great.. didn't feel like using pre-alpha again.. did it on hardy and it sucked
<nixternal> my question is this, if you are doing nightlies, then why am I wasting my time with beta?
<daskreech> nixternal: Cause beta is better than nightlies for some people?
<apachelogger> uhhh, this is so hot
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<apachelogger> nixternal: daskreech is probably right now that
<apachelogger> because that question is like why does anyone do releases
 * daskreech considers sabdfl's blog
<daskreech> Anyone ever done programming languages for the masses?
 * nixternal wonders why kdevelop 3.5.1 was uploaded to Ibex when there is a 3.5.2 out now
<Arby> nixternal: because 3.5.1 is what appeared on merges.u.c at the time I did the merge
<Arby> which was about 3 weeks ago
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> gotcha
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there is some usability issue within the kde-nightly implimentation
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> anyway
<nixternal> 3.5.2 fixes quite a few bugs
<nixternal> apachelogger: what's up?
<apachelogger> nixternal: I did win, didn't I?
<nixternal> apachelogger: I have 80% of the modules completed, where do you sit ?
<apachelogger> I don't really wanna introduce any more packages, I currently have kdebase, network and multimedia are queued
<nixternal> plus the core packages I have uploaded are about 95% fixed from overwriting/conflict issues now
<apachelogger> besides, I am only copy'n'pasting at this point :D
<Arby> Riddell: ktorrent.org has 3.1rc1 released. Is that what we want to merge?
<Arby> and how do I merge something without the aid of MoM
<Arby> or do I need to package from scratch?
<daskreech> MoM's boy
<Arby> ?
<daskreech> Nothing. I"m hungry
<jjesse> i'm hungry as well
<jjesse> time to find something to eat at work
<Riddell> Arby: yep
<Arby> Riddell: yes that's what we want or yes package from scratch,or both?
<Riddell> Arby: yes we want 3.1 rc 1, grab the package from debian experimental (or svn.debian.org) and update for rc 1
<Riddell> nixternal: there seems to be a meeting on, are you going to it?
<Arby> ok, out of my depth now, how do I update for rc1
<Arby> ?
<Riddell> Arby: get rc 1 from the ktorrent website, copy over the debian directory, dch -i
<Riddell> check it compiles
<Arby> ok
<Arby> expect a lot of questions :)
<Riddell> questions are good
<apachelogger> Arby: you can throw them at me, my padawn apparently got lost ;-)
 * Arby goes off to fetch the various components
<mhb> Arby: ola!
<Arby> hi mhb
<mhb> Arby: what's up?
<Arby> mhb: I pushed an updated jockey-kde that does kIcon(name) instead of KIcon(fullpath)
<Arby> mhb: the about data issues still exists though
<mhb> Arby: splendid!
<mhb> hmm
<Arby> mhb: but the current version works
<mhb> have you asked Riddell about that? If somebody knows, he does.
<Arby> just inelegant
<Arby> I looked at some other applications, they all seem to just set it in the code
<Arby> but I'm buried in merges tonight
<mhb> hmm
<a|wen> any packages need merging, that i should look at?
<mhb> ugly apps!
<daskreech> merge everything into a package called allstuff :)
<mhb> a|wen: that wasn't for you, that was for arby :o) ugly apps don't need packaging
<a|wen> daskreech: uhh, cool :P ... everytime we update one package you need to download your complete system again ;)
<Riddell> a|wen: take your pick from http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html  knights might be an easy one to start with
<a|wen> mhb: i thought so :)
<a|wen> Riddell: i'll give knights a go
<daskreech> a|wen: aint it? :) good way to kick comcast in the butt
<nixternal> Riddell: still waiting for a couple of more sponsors and then get the vote from the MC before I go in front of the TB
<a|wen> daskreech: he ... has heard a lot bad about comcast; and i'm not even living on the same continent as them
 * nixternal ditched comcast for AT&T UVerse with 10mb down and 2mb up for $20 USD less a month
<nixternal> I get every channel, unlimited long distance, and super fast internet all provided via fiber, for less than $200 USD/month
<Riddell> 200?
<\sh> nixternal, you read -meeting NOW?
 * \sh never touches main again ;)
<nixternal> I am reading it
<daskreech> nixternal: did you get the  plasma docs on svn?
<nixternal> daskreech: yes, doc/plasma/index.docbook
<Arby> apachelogger: here goes then, trying to merge ktorrent 3.1rc1 with ktorrent 3.1~beta2+dfsg.1-1
<Arby> apachelogger: I'm looking at http://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/ktorrent
<Arby> what files do I need from that page or am I looking at the wrong place
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Arby: why would you merge with experimental and not unstable?
<apachelogger> ah
<Arby> apachelogger: because r1ddell said so
<apachelogger> kde4 is still in experimental
 * apachelogger is wondering whether that is every going to move to unstable
<apachelogger> anyway
<nixternal> apachelogger: not until after kde 4.1 is released
<mhb> s/in//
<apachelogger> Arby: take a look at the ubuntu changelog
<apachelogger> Arby: if you don't find anything specific which needs to be applied to the merged package
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we sync debian's debian/cdbs/?
 * apachelogger thinks his keyboard might run out of power soon
 * nixternal almost said no thinking about Hardy packages
<Arby> apachelogger: based on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent there is still one patch we use.
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<daskreech> nixternal:groovy
<Riddell> Arby: your want the three files under "Download ktorrent"
<Arby> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> Arby: or you can just get the debian directory from their svn http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/ktorrent/branches/experimental/debian/
<apachelogger> woah, my system just exploded :|
<Riddell> svn co svn://svn.debian.org/pkg-kde/kde-extras/ktorrent/branches/experimental/debian/
<Arby> Riddell: ah, I saw that still trying to understand how the bits fit together
<Arby> I've already grabbed that
<Arby> Riddell: so I just drop that into to rc1 source and see if it builds or what?
<Riddell> Arby: yep
<Arby> ok
<Riddell> Arby: dch -i  to add a changelog entry
<Arby> Riddell: debuild -S fails http://paste.ubuntu.com/16664/
<Riddell> Arby: you need to edit debian/rules
<Arby> ok
<Riddell> add THIS_SHOULD_GO_TO_UNSTABLE = 1
<Riddell> above the include line
<Arby> right
<nixternal> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16665 <- you getting this with the intrepid packages as well?
<Arby> Riddell: that got it, debuild -S completes, running pdebuild now
<nixternal> not get that, but have seen that
<mhb> so, tomorrow's the big meeting, right?
<Riddell> nixternal: not that I've seen
<a|wen> Riddell: I've merged knigths and generated the two debdiffs ... what do you want me to do with them?
<Riddell> a|wen: put them on a webserver somewhere (or make a bug and attach if you don't have one)
<a|wen> Riddell: they are here http://awen.dk/packages/merges/knights/
<Riddell> looks good
<apachelogger> what does kubuntu_01_fix_castle.diff?
<apachelogger> ..do
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> forget that question
<a|wen> cool :) ... first merge so a little excited if i was totally wrong
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you pushing it in?
<Riddell> apachelogger: when I get a chance, and only if nobody else has first
 * apachelogger dgets knights
<nixternal> hrmm, some people are claiming to have issues with kde 4.1 beta 1 and nvidia/ati graphics cards, and some aren't
<nixternal> I hate those types of reports :)
<ScottK> Just tell the whiners they shoulda bought FOSS friendly video cards.
<nixternal> haha, right
 * daskreech makes up a set of reports that nixternal likes :)
<apachelogger> agreed
<apachelogger> a|wen: .ubuntu is the diff from latest ubuntu version to you merge?
<daskreech> nixternal: sounds like me with website development
<a|wen> apachelogger: yes ... and .debian is diff from the latest debian version
<ScottK> nixternal: I finally said something nice about your core-dev app, so that's one more.
<nixternal> hehe, thanks :)
<daskreech> This particualr browser on this platform makes all the fonts go white
<apachelogger> a|wen: in that case, .ubuntu includes more stuff than it should
<daskreech> Wha? what the hell? I built that 9 months ago
<nixternal> jeesh, Intrepid got all of the good updates (ie. poppler which means I have to build it and put it in the PPA now)
<a|wen> apachelogger: in what manner?
<daskreech> nixternal: well yah :)
<daskreech> nixternal: Wanted dapper to get them?
<apachelogger> a|wen: it contains changes outside debian/
<apachelogger> and since it's only about packaging changes
<apachelogger> there should be no changes outside debian/
<a|wen> apachelogger: it's the config.(sub|guess) right?
<daskreech> dizney: Seriously?
<apachelogger> a|wen: and some makefile stuff
<a|wen> apachelogger: it's a .backup file that has been removed sometime since the fork ... as it's in the debian version i don't know if i should keep it or delete it
<a|wen> apachelogger: you vote for having it deleted?
<apachelogger> well, if it is in debian, we leave it
<apachelogger> the less difference the better
<apachelogger> speaking of that
<apachelogger> a|wen: it would be cool if you could add a file listing the differences  to debian
<apachelogger> faster to have a look into that file than to digg through the changelog
<apachelogger> a|wen: like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/debian/annotate/apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20080319200239-o8rkeq241h64leke?file_id=kubuntudebiandiffere-20071203181052-mxbdqtri5m6g24q1-1
<a|wen> apachelogger: okay ... i'll do that for the next merge
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> a|wen: is the config.* stuff also from debian?
<a|wen> apachelogger: those two files tend to change every time the package is build ... the changes to them shouldn't be included when uploading a new version of a package; but for one of the packages since the fork it has been uploaded to ubuntu, that's why they are there
<apachelogger> ok, I'll nuke them
 * apachelogger mumbles something about stupid autohell and it's even more stupid files
<apachelogger> cmake ftw!
 * a|wen has nuked config.* from debdiffs so many times, that he does not want to count them
<nixternal> figures, right as I upload poppler 0.8.2 to ppa, 0.8.3 release is announced :)
<a|wen> how often do packages autosync?
<ScottK> a|wen: Twice a day (nominally somewhat after dinstall runs in Debian to catch all the packages from the dinstall run).
<a|wen> ScottK: okay, cool ... then i should stop getting all those build failed mails for qtoctave already tomorrow
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> dpatch, omg
 * apachelogger is cared
<apachelogger> and can't type anymore
 * ScottK hands apachelogger dpatch-edit-patch and a sedative.
<apachelogger> hm, thanks
<apachelogger> is it just me or is quilt > dpatch?
<ScottK> It's not just you, but it's not everybody.
<ScottK> Quilt is substantially more complex than dpatch.
<a|wen> apachelogger: dpatch is very similar to simple patchsys ... quilt is a whole different approach
<apachelogger> well, if it was everybody it would be kinda boring again :)
<ScottK> If I used it more, I'd probably like it.
<apachelogger> yeah, quilt is a bit trick to get used to
 * a|wen nods
 * nixternal wishes everyone used cmake so I can see how far along a build is :)
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> good patch I applied there :D
 * apachelogger hands a|wen a cookie
<a|wen> :)
<a|wen> any good ideas for next package to merge ... or should i just go crazy with MoM at anything starting with k*
<apachelogger> going krazy is always a good idea
<Riddell> knutclient is next on the list
 * a|wen looks at knutclient
<apachelogger> a|wen: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knights thanks for your contribution :)
<a|wen> thanks apachelogger!
<a|wen> should i update standardsversion from 3.7.2 to 3.7.3 during the merge?
<ScottK> a|wen: I wouldn't bother unless you make another change that is relevant to (extremely unlikely).
<a|wen> ScottK: i need to update the homepage as it has moved, so i could as well add it as a correct homepage field under 3.7.3
<ScottK> Homepage is not related to standards version, so I wouldn't change it.
<a|wen> ScottK: but is it okay to have a homepage field under source in debian/control with v3.7.2 ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<a|wen> ScottK: okay ... i'll do without changing it then
<astromme> Hello. Does anyone have updates on Neon builds of kde for kubuntu? I'd love to be able to drop compiling kde with kdesvn-build.
 * daskreech watches the place get really really really silent
<a|wen> Riddell: knutclient should be ready http://awen.dk/packages/merges/knutclient/
 * astromme worries that he killed the channel >_>
<nosrednaekim> astromme: someone is wokring on them
<a|wen> the buildd's are definately not happy today
<apachelogger> a|wen: where does the knutclient-0.9.3/src/knutdock.h change in .ubuntu come from?
<a|wen> apachelogger: it's from the debian non-maintainer upload
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> oh
<a|wen> apachelogger: "Fix gcc-4.3 FTBFS, patch by KiBi"
<apachelogger> if it was a patch at least :|
<apachelogger> looks good to me
<a|wen> apachelogger: in debian the non-maintainer uploads almost never is patches :/ ... often they are turned into patches later
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: one of you please check as well
<a|wen> cool :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: check what?
<apachelogger> a|wen: why not do them as patches in the first place then :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://awen.dk/packages/merges/knutclient/knutclient_0.9.3-1.1ubuntu1.debdiff.ubuntu
<Riddell> I would turn that into a patch
<a|wen> apachelogger: i think the point is, that a non-maintainer upload shouldn't consider patch-systems (often you will need adding them) ... but yeah; still somewhat strange
<apachelogger> hm
<a|wen> Riddell: adding a patchsystem to add the single-line patch? ... we'll get a lot bigger diff from debian
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> IMO
<apachelogger> it doesn't make much difference
<apachelogger> a sync wouldn't convert that change into a patch either
<a|wen> good point
<apachelogger> a|wen: if you want to you can make it a simple-patch
<apachelogger> otherwise I think we should just upload as it is
<a|wen> i would upload as is ... the inline patch is in debian; so it is not as it is getting lost in ubuntu
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> on the other hand
<apachelogger> that would be good pratice :P
<a|wen> hehe ... i think i know my way around patch systems well enough already ;)
 * apachelogger should stop thinking like a mentor, that makes him appear even more pedantic
<Riddell> apachelogger: upload away
<apachelogger> aye aye, captain :)
<apachelogger> a|wen: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knutclient thanks
<a|wen> apachelogger: thanks again
 * a|wen sets sail for going to bed
<Riddell> thanks a|wen
 * apachelogger goes to transporter room 3 for the very same :P
<a|wen> apachelogger: that's sounds like an alternative solution ;)
<daskreech> can't do it cap'n I just don't have enough bandwidth!!
<a|wen> see you all tomorrow
<apachelogger> cya a|wen
<nixternal> hrmm, should kdepim kde 4.1 be kde4pim, or kdepim-kde4? that is the $2 question :)
 * apachelogger uploads a new kde-nightly-kdelibs
<apachelogger> nixternal: -kde4
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: the latter..... and here is $2 to support my claim :P
<nixternal> seems kde4pim might be the winner, only because that is the name already in debian
<apachelogger> why did they name it kde4pim?
 * apachelogger finds all this naming quite confusing TBH
<nixternal> I have no clue
<nixternal> I just now noticed it in the changelog
<apachelogger> good
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> might be the same unkown reason as for kde4libs
<nixternal> exactly :)
<nixternal> haha
<apachelogger> which is as strange
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> bedtime
<apachelogger> I have to get enough sleep as I probably won't tomorrow ;-)
<nosrednaekim> XD
<Mez> does celeste normally go as celeste on here? or am I imagining things? Her website is killing my browser
<nosrednaekim> seele:
<daskreech> Mez: she's seele
<daskreech> What the hell are you still doing awake?
<Mez> seele?
<Mez> thats annoying compared to sealne
<daskreech> :-) It's on her profile on pk.o in anycase
<daskreech> Mez: Which browser?
<Mez> FF3
<daskreech> Doesn't seem awful here
<daskreech> Or are you looking at something off the beaten path?
<Mez> dunno - was trying to post a blog comment
 * Mez shrugs
<Mez> and still awake - I'm normally up till 1amish
<daskreech> ok
<seele> Mez: pong?
<seele> my website is killing your browser? hum
<Mez> seele, your website was causing FF to run @ 200% CPU
<seele> i dont remember the theme using any javascript
<Mez> (2 CPUs)
<Mez> there is a javascript error on there
<seele> hum.. must be a broken wordpress plugin
<Mez> or there was ...
<Mez> now theres not ...
<Mez> hum
<daskreech> self repairing java script :)
<Mez> yeah - that happens to me at work all the time
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-04
<daskreech> nixternal: http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080603-40gb-for-55-per-month-time-warner-bandwidth-caps-arrive.html
<nixternal> NO
<nixternal> hahaha, poor time warner customers
<nixternal> I just checked, and since saturday, I have 8gb
<nixternal> most of them kdebase-workspace uploads :)
 * JontheEchidna hates how he has to always retrieve 23 MB worth of wallpapers every kebase-workspace upload ;P
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> use foresight!
<nixternal> that is freakin' annoying, about the only bad thing with every other packaging manager but conary
<daskreech> MMMMMM wallpapers
<anirudh0> are 4.1 beta packages temporarily uploaded somewhere?..i'd like to compile against them if possible..
<vorian> eek
<vorian> two tornado warnings so far tonigh, moar to come /me thinks
<astromme> vorian: Where are you located?
<vorian> Ohio
<astromme> Ok
<astromme> I'm lucky, in southern Minnesota I don't often get crazy tornados
<vorian> we don't usually either
<flaccid>  im having my kde4 lockup the system on login now. wondering how to troubleshoot. this seems to happen a lot and have to reset profile. how can i troubleshoot this? should i kill kdm and startx manual and s forth?
<daskreech> flaccid: it freezes up upon login?
<flaccid> stops at the end of the splash screen
<daskreech> hrrrm
<daskreech> start with a new session?
<flaccid> yep i'll run startkde from a bare session i think
<nixternal> undefined reference to `pthread_create' <- this is starting to annoy me
<nixternal> cmake says it finds pthread.h and pthread_create, but going through the build, no luck
<daskreech> flaccid: joy?
<flaccid> its a kwin/glx/fglrx problem for sure
<flaccid> i forgot to redirect both stdout and sderr to a log but i will check. might have to do it again
<nixternal> flaccid: ahh dude, I wonder if you are getting the same crap I am
<nixternal> what video card do you have?
<nixternal> my kde4 with my radeon 9600 pro freezes when it wants to
<nixternal> but I always get past the ksplash after login
<flaccid> daskreech: so like /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde &> ~/startkde
<flaccid> lol same video card mate
<daskreech> ha ha :-)
<daskreech> I love it when a plan comes together
<nixternal> flaccid: can you ssh into that box, run top, and then login...I bet Xorg goes to 100 | 100 on that badboy
<flaccid> nixternal: so i'll go back to failsafe and run the above command, let it kill my puter, reboot and pastebin log forus?
<cartman> morning
<flaccid> ok
<nixternal> flaccid: I never get anything good from the logs
<flaccid> i will do that when it crashes
<flaccid> i saw the fat errors kwin was outputting
<nixternal> that is why I am looking for a cheap intel based mobo :)
<flaccid> but isn't the problem here ati?
<flaccid> video
<nixternal> I want to say yes, but...
<nixternal> KDE 3, Gnome..none of them lockup on me
<nixternal> it is just KDE 4
<flaccid> true. it is kwin outputting this errors
<nixternal> and I don't even have to have composite enabled last I checked
<flaccid> let me get them and you can checkout
<nixternal> ya, rock on
<daskreech> nixternal: Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<flaccid> yep same. it was glx but
<daskreech> I just realised I have the same card
<flaccid> ok brb y0
<flaccid> oh dang
<daskreech> Thats why my X keeps locking up since Gutsy
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> daskreech: research that :)
<nixternal> find out why the 9600's crap out
<nixternal> you know, if X doesn't lock up, it just goes black
<nixternal> and that happens on Ubuntu as well
<daskreech> nixternal: You just said that only KDE4 locks up on you
<nixternal> yes, but the others will black screen
<nixternal> like shut off, as I can still ssh into them with anything other than KDE 4
<nixternal> how come kdepim builds a hell of a lot easier than kdewebdev?!?!
<nixternal> this is annoying the hell out of me
<daskreech> Oh I don't have another computer so I can't do that
<flaccid> startkde log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16762/
<flaccid> likely kwin: X Error (error: GLXBadContext[GLX+0], request: X_GLXDestroyContext[GLX+4], resource: 0x1e00003)
<nixternal> flaccid: show that off in #kde-devel and see if you get any hits on that
<flaccid> no cpu useage on hang when checked in top by remote host ssh
<flaccid> okies
<nixternal> I am wondering if this is due to what aseigo talked about by pushing the limits of xorg many months back in a blog post
<flaccid> it might of started occuring with the last pkg update
<nixternal> it has been happening to me for a while actually
<flaccid> i think i should test with a fresh user as well to see if it crashes
<daskreech> Happening since gutsy for me
<daskreech>  since Gutsy when it was +1
<daskreech> like 4 hours after updating to it
<flaccid> and this is fglrx?
<\sh> nixternal, now you have to pay me really a good bunch of bucks for being such a slimer ,-> (Re: core-dev)
<Arby> morning all
<larsivi> seems like the new wikia search doesn't work in konqueror? the simple term of "trondheim" leads to a javascript error, but works fine in FF
<flaccid> nixternal: hey im not crashing now with your packages
<maltedik> hi. if i wanna compile kde4 from svn. do i have to remove all the kde4-ppa-packages or may i install it parallel to kde 3.5.8 and kde 4.0?
<maltedik> kubuntu 7.10 btw
<gnomefreak> maltedik: did you check the kubuntu PPA for it. Im fairly sure that they have kde4 packages there so add repos to your sources.list and install, instructions should be on kubuntu.org somewhere
<gnomefreak> although i think they made it able to run side by side for gutsy packages
<maltedik> there are kde 4.0 packages. but i want kde 4.bleedingedge
 * Nightrose waves at maltedik 
<maltedik> but i guess i just set up a 8.04 on an extra partition so i can fury around as i wish
<maltedik> moinmoin
<\sh> maltedik, poke apachelogger
<maltedik> i will when i come back on this before-mentioned dev-partition
<maltedik> (sorry, sometimes i think by spamming on irc ;))
 * gnomefreak thought they would have updated it when they updated intrepid version
<\sh> gnomefreak, 4.1beta is coming from nixternal...but 4.bleedingheadandnoseandlips apachelogger is working on it
<gnomefreak> \sh: oh
<smarter> how do you remove these annoying sound when you minimize/maximize/close/open a window in KDE4?
<smarter> *sounds
<jtechidna> smarter: Systemsettings -> notifications
<smarter> that's what I did
<smarter> but I can't find them
<jtechidna> It's not under "The KDE Window Manager" entry in the Event source combobox?
<smarter> oh thanks, didn't look at that one
<smarter> (these sounds should be disabled by default in 8.10 imho)
<jtechidna> They will, I believe
<Nightrose> it is planned according to the specs from uds
<smarter> Nightrose: great :)
 * smarter is going to update the oxygen cursors package
<mooper> hi guys, i have had a persistent problem with the toggle keys stopping working. shift and capslock, numlock. alt and control
<mooper> showkeys is showing that the keys are giving input
<mooper> i have tried posting in forums and on #kubuntu for a while but no one seems to know
<mooper> wits end etc
<mooper> actually. it may have something to do with vmware
<nosrednaekim> ok, your keyboard layout may not be correct.
<mooper> nosrednaekim: it works fine on boot then stops.
<mooper> so i dont think it is keyboard layout
<nosrednaekim> so it works fin on the login screen?
<mooper> yes
<nosrednaekim> mooper: ok, try this, move your .kde to kde-backup and see if that fixes it.
<nosrednaekim> oh, and in the future please do not ask support questions here.
<mooper> nosrednaekim: please see my third post
<mooper> i have been trying to find a solution from all channels
<mooper> your a last resort
<nosrednaekim> ok, did you move your .kde?
<mooper> yes
<nosrednaekim> ok, log out and then back in again
<mooper> nosrednaekim: It crashed :| Im not having fun with proprietary ati drivers
<nosrednaekim> what crashed?
<mooper> my machine
<mooper> When I tried to log out
<mooper> no response fro
<mooper> m input
<mooper> I HAVE CAPS NOW THO
<nosrednaekim> so how did you get back in?
<mooper> but that doesnt really prove anything. rebooting usually fixes the problem
<\sh> mooper, you are using vmware-server console?
<nosrednaekim> oh I know what you ati driver problem is...just a sec
<mooper> nosrednaekim: Its actually a vmware problem
<mooper> \sh: yes, exactly
<\sh> mooper, it's vmware...it locks your keys randomly and doesn't give it back to the xserver...call vmware
<mooper> \sh: ha, if I was paying for the server console maybe?
<\sh> it happens under gnome and kde...so no "real" problem
<\sh> mooper, you can file a bug on vmware pages
<mooper> \sh thats almost funny
<nosrednaekim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118605 in linux-restricted-modules-envy-2.6.24 "[fglrx] freezes upon Logout or Switch user [patch]" [Undecided,In progress]
<\sh> mooper, serious...it's not all the time reproducable only sometimes...and then you can relog and it works again...it's annoying but definitly a vmware console problem
<mooper> \sh: you can supposedly fix it by resetting to default keyboard in gnome
<mooper> \sh they are no longer developing the vmware-server thing
<\sh> mooper, if it works, nice..for me it didn't work
<\sh> even pulling out the keyboard didn't help
<mooper> I dont have gnome so I didnt test
<mooper> ah, to be at the bleeding edge of computing
<\sh> mooper, what? vmware-server 2.x is coming along :)
<mooper> \sh, really?
<\sh> mooper, http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<mooper> ooh, have you used the beta
<mooper> ?
<mooper> I thought server was dead
<\sh> mooper, I'm using 1.0.5 on this machine...to run windows for vmware virtual infrastructure client for esx
<\sh> mooper, btw...the problem with the keyboard only occurs when you are in fullscreen mode...running only the console and not switching into fullscreen works nice
<mooper> \sh I never use full screen cos I have a dual head setup. vmware on one side and host on the other
<\sh> mooper, with fullscreen I mean: running vmware guest in fullscreen...not the console...
<mooper> yeh, I dig. when you full screen on dual head it just clones itself in both screens
<mooper> I have it in console
<\sh> nope :)
<mooper> I think Ill upgrade to 1.06
<mooper> \sh: nope?
<\sh> mooper, with ati x300 in dual head mode, it was running on one screen..the second screen was showing the desktop, but locked mouse in the guest you always needed to ctrl+alt to move the mouse back to the real desktop
<\sh> (that was with < 1.0.4 these days)
<mooper> \sh: I just have the console, I never worked out how to get it to full screen
<\sh> install vmware-tools (when running windows) and push the button...running linux in vmware just works like that (host: linux, guest: linux)
<\sh> anyways offtopic now ;)
<nixternal> mornin'
<nosrednaekim> good morning
 * apachelogger gives nixternal a good whereiskde41beta1morning hug :)
<nixternal> in the ppa
<nixternal> where it has been the past couple of days
<nixternal> finished, except for kdepim
<Nightrose> morning nixternal :)
<nosrednaekim> gwenview? or is that extragear
<nixternal> gwenview is in graphics, updated as well
 * Nightrose wonders if it is save to update to beta 1 or if she should wait
 * nosrednaekim grabs it
 * apachelogger gets a plate with cookies for nixternal
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you already talked about broken when kickoff launched the wrong application...
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> that was just to tease you :P
<Nightrose> and still that was broken assuming it should have been sandboxed
<apachelogger> nah nah
<apachelogger> you said your KDE is broken
<apachelogger> not the sandbox :P
<Nightrose> as if this would change anything... ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: new sandbox should be finished soon
<Nightrose> cool
<apachelogger> sure, you can break the KDE
<apachelogger> you can't break my sandbox
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> of course
<apachelogger> considering it starts working at some point :S
<santiago-ve> holy... -.- i missed the kubuntu meeting >.<
<nixternal> no you didn't
<nixternal> it is at 22:00 UTC
<santiago-ve> O.o
<nixternal> @now
<ubottu> nixternal: Current time in Etc/UTC: June 04 2008, 16:29:04 - Current meeting: LoCo Council
<nixternal> @schedule
<ubottu> nixternal: Schedule for Etc/UTC: Current meeting: LoCo Council | 04 Jun 21:00:  Server Team | 04 Jun 22:00: Kubuntu Team | 05 Jun 01:00: Americas Ubuntu Membership Approval Board | 05 Jun 13:00: Desktop Team | 05 Jun 20:00: Security Team
<santiago-ve> @schedule caracas
<ubottu> santiago-ve: Schedule for America/Caracas: Current meeting: LoCo Council | 04 Jun 16:30:  Server Team | 04 Jun 17:30: Kubuntu Team | 04 Jun 20:30: Americas Ubuntu Membership Approval Board | 05 Jun 08:30: Desktop Team | 05 Jun 15:30: Security Team
<santiago-ve> yay good!
<santiago-ve> :D
<nixternal> ooh, you are 30 minutes ahead of me :)
<santiago-ve> i got confused 'cause there's an membership approval on #ubuntu-meeting i think~
<santiago-ve> nixternal, :p
<nosrednaekim> 30 minutes? what? I thought everything was in clean hours
<santiago-ve> nosrednaekim, we have a "new" time zone
<santiago-ve> in venezuela ;)
<nosrednaekim> heh... oh... and whats the cost of gas down there?
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<santiago-ve> nosrednaekim, err... less than a dollar as far as i remember
<nosrednaekim> dang..
<santiago-ve> :p
<santiago-ve> cheap eh?
<nosrednaekim> uhh yeah
<nosrednaekim> its like $3.90 here
<santiago-ve> :p
<santiago-ve> well but you have cheap laptops :p we dont
<santiago-ve> xD
<nosrednaekim> haha
<santiago-ve> ohhhhhhhh yesh
<santiago-ve> btw... guys i have a "small" problem when trying to put my blog on the planet.ubuntu.com
<nosrednaekim> ok, I just did that, whats the problem?
<santiago-ve> it says public key error
<santiago-ve> Permission denied (publickey).
<nosrednaekim> santiago-ve: did you update and regenerate your keys for the for the debian ssh bug?
<nixternal> w00t, kdepim built
<santiago-ve> well i updated my whole system... and then re-generated a new key and all
<nosrednaekim> did you upload the new key to launchpad?
<santiago-ve> yep
<nosrednaekim> when?
<santiago-ve> like... 2 days ago
<nosrednaekim> oh
<maltedik> apachelogger: on kubuntu 8.04, may i compile kde-trunk with the qt-libs shipped or do i need to compile them, too?
<nosrednaekim> I think the wiki page has a channel to go to for support
<santiago-ve> nosrednaekim, for launchpad?
<Riddell> santiago-ve: what push command are you using?
<nosrednaekim> for hlp with getting your planet ID
<santiago-ve> Riddell, bzr checkout bzr+ssh://469@bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main planet-ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> santiago-ve: your username is 469?
<santiago-ve> nosrednaekim, ye
<yuriy> o_O
<nosrednaekim> you can have numbers in a username? I did not know that
<santiago-ve> ye... and my mail @ubuntu.com works :p
<santiago-ve> Riddell, nosrednaekim i even fixed my bzr~ for  bug #230294...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230294 in bzr "ERROR: bzrlib.errors.KnitCorrupt: Knit <bzrlib.knit.KnitGraphIndex object at 0x86e1e2c> corrupt: attempt to add line-delta in non-delta knit" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230294
<yuriy> bleh no fix for kwin memory leak in 4.0.5 according to the changelog
<Riddell> santiago-ve: there's no ssh key on https://edge.launchpad.net/~469
<yuriy> Nightrose: you were backporting the fix for that?
<Nightrose> yuriy: it is on my todo - didn't get around to it yet - sorry
<Nightrose> yuriy: want to do it?
<santiago-ve> Riddell, http://imagenes.zarate.net.ve/varias/launchpad.png
<yuriy> Riddell: are there going to be 4.0.5 packages soon? how would i go about getting the fix for bug 205073 into those?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205073 in kdebase-workspace "Memory leaks in kwin process (kwin-kde4) with Enabled desktop effects" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205073
<Riddell> yuriy: is there a patch
<Riddell> santiago-ve: oh aye, so there is
<santiago-ve> ye..
<yuriy> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/kwin/layers.cpp?r1=800581&r2=804132 in trunk, checking if maybe it's already in 4.0.5
<Riddell> santiago-ve: can you checkout?
<yuriy> Riddell: ah, nevermind, it should already be in 4.0.5: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.0/kdebase/workspace/kwin/layers.cpp?r1=803345&r2=804133
<santiago-ve> Riddell, nope... it says Permission denied (publickey).
<santiago-ve> Riddell, may be the hostname? (my machine's name is orchid.zarate.net.ve)
<Riddell> kiyu86t
<apachelogger> Riddell: who is doing 4.0.5?
<nixternal> Riddell: what do you know about kmobiletools and kpilot in kdepim, is it ready to be built? according to alioth it isn't
<Riddell> apachelogger: me it seems
<nixternal> Riddell: I can work on them
<Riddell> nixternal: you're doing 4.1!
<nixternal> I am about to finish up the 4.1 betas with kdepim and the 4.0.5's should be pretty easy
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> nix has time
 * apachelogger continues fixing kde-nightly
<nixternal> now if people want to help build the 4.0.5's that would be great *cough* stdin *cough* yuriy *cough* apachelogger *cough* :)
<yuriy> nixternal: sure, where do I start?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: you are just trying to get apachelogger behind in the race for the first complete packages :P
<nixternal> yuriy: kdelibs :)
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: my packages are complete
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: my 4.1's are complete...I can upload kdepim right now
<apachelogger> I so won the race :P
 * santiago-ve walks to the corner... with his "Packaging for dummies" and "Kubuntu/Todo" books
<nixternal> but I am interested in seeing if I can include kmobiletools and kpilot
<apachelogger> but from a usability point of view the current stack is worthless
<nixternal> apachelogger: you finished all of the kde modules as well?
<Riddell> nixternal: I seem to have kmobiletools and kpilot packages for 4.0.80 in intrepid
<nixternal> oh
<yuriy> nixternal: how's this work? get tarball, copy over debian, remove unneeded patches, dch -i, debuild -S ... that right? then what?
<nixternal> well damn, when I looked, kdepim wasn't there
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, if you want to explain people why ppa is under constant KDE load, I sure will do :P
<nixternal> yuriy: gotta check for new files with 'dh_install --list-missing --sourcedir=debian/tmp'
<nixternal> Riddell: where is the kdepim package for intrepid?
<Riddell> nixternal: on my hard disk until it has a hope of compiling in main
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> or even in universe
<nixternal> can you upload the debian directory so I can grab it?
<nixternal> did you build it locally yet?
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> yes I did
<Riddell> works for me
<nixternal> groovy, I have a kdepim package for 4.0.80 that builds, but not everything is getting installed because I grabbed the stuff out of Debian
<yuriy> nixternal: for the original .tar.bz2, do I extract it, then recompress as tar.gz and rename to .orig.tar.gz?
<apachelogger> bunzip foobar.tar.bz2
<apachelogger> gzip foobar.tar
<nixternal> tar -xf foobar.tar.bz2
<nixternal> then you need to rename the extracted directory to foo-kde4-4.0.5
<nixternal> cd foo-kde4-4.0.5
<nixternal> dh_make -e foo@foo.com -f ../foobar.tar.bz2
<nixternal> answer the questions
<nixternal> actually, shoot, I was going through creating a new package
<nixternal> haha
<Riddell> nixternal: kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/debian.tar.gz
<nixternal> thanks Riddell!
<yuriy> sounded like it, didn't think I needed a dh_make here
 * apachelogger logs into pbuilder
<Riddell> gzip -9 foobar.tar
<Riddell> you don't need to rename the extracted directory to foo-kde4-4.0.5 (although it might help stop confusion, certainly don't rename it in the tar)
<Riddell> yuriy: no dh_make indeed, just get the 4.0.4 version from hardy-backports and copy the debian directory
<yuriy> Riddell: ok, how about 'dh_install --list-missing --sourcedir=debian/tmp'
<yuriy> how does that work and when do I do it
<Riddell> yuriy: the time consuming part is that you need to compile it first (debuild)
<yuriy> should I be using pbuilder for that?
<yuriy> should/can
<Riddell> with pbuilder you can't run 'dh_install --list-missing --sourcedir=debian/tmp'
<Riddell> so no, just your hardy system
<Riddell> yuriy: what kde modules are you going to start with?
<yuriy> Riddell: working on libs now
<Riddell> hardcore :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: why can't one run that in hardy?
<apachelogger> errr
<Riddell> mind that's kde4libs (not -kde4)
<apachelogger> pbuilder
<Riddell> apachelogger: you can run pbuilder, but I don't know how you'd then run 'dh_install --list-missing --sourcedir=debian/tmp' since it cleans up the build tree
<apachelogger> Riddell: pbuilder login
<apachelogger> i.e. bascially just chroot the build
<Riddell> apachelogger: and run the build manually?
<apachelogger> yup
<Riddell> right, you can do that, but I'd just do it in my own made chroot
<apachelogger> if I had one, I would do that ;-)
<Riddell> yuriy: I've added you to ~kubuntu-updates-testing so you can dput it there once you've checked it builds and doesn't have new files
 * Riddell goes out shopping
<santiago-ve> shesh-.. this is driving me crazi
<santiago-ve> lol
<santiago-ve> crazy*
<Riddell> santiago-ve: try asking on #launchpad
<santiago-ve> Riddell, i am
<santiago-ve> :p
<santiago-ve> but no answrs lol
<Riddell> santiago-ve: can you log in to machines with ssh using your key?
<santiago-ve> ye
<santiago-ve> tested it on 3 different machines
<santiago-ve> ima test something with my other comp
<Riddell> santiago-ve: can you checkout an archive beloning to ~kubuntu-users?
<nixternal> hrmm, kdepim relies on kghostview from 3.5.9...what is the status of a kde4 version of kghostview?
<yuriy> nixternal: dead at the hands of okular?
<yuriy> kghostview is the one that's ligature now, right?
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> god, I hate interviews -.-
<apachelogger> Nightrose: which word would you choose to describe me?
<santiago-ve> Riddell, tellme one.. and ill try
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you don't want me to say that in public do you? *g*
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: sleepy
<apachelogger> jeez
<apachelogger> nixternal: which word would you choose to describe me?
<apachelogger> or Riddell
<apachelogger> or something I can trust :P
<apachelogger> s/something/someone
<Nightrose> apachelogger: dedicated and dependable
<apachelogger> I am dependable?
<Nightrose> I'D say so yes
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how about strange?
<Nightrose> hehe worksforme
<apachelogger> k
<santiago-ve> yet... i've tried 2 archives and none is working
<nixternal> apachelogger: strange is a given, but if I had to pick one word it would be: strangepassionatededicateddependablesupercalifragilisticexpialidoshus
<apachelogger> nixternal: lol
<santiago-ve> Riddell, nixternal fixed my problem
<santiago-ve> its a lp bug
<yuriy> Riddell: kubuntu-updates-testing? what is this team for exactly?
<jjesse> yuriy: there was a group created to help out testing kubuntu
<jjesse> and i don't think it ever went anywhere
<yuriy> jjesse: kubuntu-testers you mean?
<maltedik> you think apachelogger is strange? i mean, its a relative term, but i havent met any really strange dev so far
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> maltedik: we should meat in real life then
<maltedik> we have. i may not have introduced myself properly then :D
<apachelogger> not with nick I guess
<maltedik> i was one of those kde-guys - the one who came late to the c-base party and who got some beer
<apachelogger> then again, I think we should make our real lifes based n nicks anyway :D
<maltedik> maltedik is quite reallife
<apachelogger> *reads*
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> indeed :D
<maltedik> but you might call me Malte ;)
<santiago-ve> done guys: bug #237411
 * apachelogger blushes
<ubottu> santiago-ve: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The connect operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/237411/+text)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: now really, was I less strange @ LT?
<maltedik> but now to the word describing you best. next to dedicated would be "bold" i guess :>
<nixternal> Riddell: need to remove the .svn from the kde4pim debian/ directories
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope - just normal strange - as always ;-)
<apachelogger> maltedik: reasonable but changing on an average level :P
<santiago-ve> yay new great post for when i include myself on planet.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> maltedik: ok, your definition of strange is fckd-up
<santiago-ve> well im out... Riddell, nosrednaekim thx for the halp
 * apachelogger hands santiago-ve a cookie
<apachelogger> cya
<maltedik> ive seen so many strange things/people. most of the LT-visitors were WAY stranger than any exhibitor
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I had contact with exactly 4 visitors, the rest of the time I either was asleep or was forced to work on kde-nightly :S
<apachelogger> ah, well, people I met while smoking not included
<apachelogger> maltedik: do you have a thinkpad?
<maltedik> the only mobile device i own is a nokia 8210
<apachelogger> these KDE guys and their nokie :P
<maltedik> its bout 6 years old
<maltedik> theres no qt/kde technology built in for sure :D
<apachelogger> sebas: please test kopete-plugin-thinklight from hardy-proposed and add a commment to bug 221531
<ubottu> apachelogger: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The connect operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/221531/+text)
<apachelogger> *thumbs up*
<maltedik> cu
<sebas> apachelogger: Ow, I don't even use IM at all :)
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> I never package thinkpad software again
<Arby> evening all
<sebas> apachelogger: but I still love you!
<apachelogger> :)
 * apachelogger cuddles sebas
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please sync pokerth from debian
<apachelogger> ubuntu changes were temporary
<Riddell> ok
<seele> wow.. wicked storm outside
<seele> hmm.. power just went out *cheers for UPS*
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nixternal> seele: ya, I noticed you guys are getting nailed right now
<nixternal> my daughter called and said she was scared
<seele> aww
<nixternal> she lives down where that huge tornado wiped out like mechanicsville and stuff a few years back
<jjesse> seele whaer is "outside"
<nixternal> jjesse: DC area :)
<seele> jjesse: washington, dc
<seele> hmm.. i think i lost a plant off my balcony
<seele> bummer, i even tied it down
<jjesse> wow didn't kow there was a tornado in that area
<nixternal> ya, those are the storms that hit here the other day, they are definitely whicked
<jjesse> i have a co-worker that leaves in dc area
<nixternal> jjesse: http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/lwx/Historic_Events/apr28-2002/laplata.htm
<nixternal> that line where the trees are gone is pretty much still gone
<nixternal> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/lwx/Historic_Events/apr28-2002/lumberyard.jpg <- used to work across the street in the armory
<nixternal> dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}' > foo && sudo aptitude purge `cat foo`
<jjesse> wow thats crzy
<nixternal> lovely little clean up utility right there :)
<nixternal> my fingers are tired from doing :%s/usr\//usr\/lib\/kde4\//
<Serega> guys, where can I get the KDE4.1 packages?
<nixternal> from openSUSE :P
<nixternal> just kidding!!!!
<nixternal> Serega: check out the ~kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA
<jjesse> ppa
<Serega> nixternal: :p
<Serega> thanks! :)
<nixternal> \sh: wow man, thanks for those words on my core-dev application...I almost let a tear go :)
<nixternal> Arora has potential
<Serega> Riddell: Hi Jon, are you around?
<seele> hmm.. so apparently the tornado was on the news
<seele> my mom just called me and said stay away from the windows, lol
<seele> hmm.. apparently it was only 5 miles away.. maybe i should move the kitchen anyway :P
<nixternal> seele: hahahaha, I love when moms do that
<nixternal> man, the dc area is going to get nailed
<seele> yeah
<nixternal> there is a line of storms moving into southern md that looks kind of scary
<seele> but as long as it's done by 8 so it doesnt mess with my reception for the Pens game
<Serega> Windows(TM) is really a thing that we should stay away :)
<nixternal> GO PENGUINS!
<nixternal> even though they probably don't rank in my top 5 anymore
<nixternal> 1) Blackhawks 2) Detroit (but I want them to lose at home), 3) Boston, 4) Dallas, 5) Either the Penguins or the Flyers
<seele> WHAT!
<seele> although, i would agree with you that Detroit is a better team
<seele> they have a much stronger defense than we do
<nixternal> that game the other night was amazing
<nixternal> one of my most favorite watched games to be honest
<seele> yeah, it was crazy
<seele> they basically played 2 games back to back
<nixternal> detroit's defense is sick
<nosrednaekim> oooh.... looks like those storms are headed this way
<jjesse> detroit is going to win :)
<jjesse> tonight
<seele> they had like 50+ shots on Fleury and we only had 25 or something shots on their goalie
<nixternal> is Gonchar going to play tonight?
<seele> i dunno, i havent checked yet
<nixternal> he has to be one of my favorite players right now
<seele> but i imagine he will, they need him and he only needed some stiches on his face
<jjesse> why wouldn't you play in what may be the last game of the season
<seele> i think the only reason he wasn't playing was that he was bleeding
<nixternal> I used to like Washington when they acquired half of the boston players back in the late 90s
<seele> jjesse: he got hit in the face with a puck
<nixternal> used to go to dc games all of the time
<jjesse> seele: i know i watched the game
<seele> oh, heh
<nixternal> I think Detroit will always be my #2 teams in every sport
<nixternal> except baseball
<nixternal> 1) Cubs, 2) White Sox, 3) Tigers
<nixternal> rock, Gonchar and Malone are playing tonight
<nixternal> seele: they just released a tornado warning for dc
<nixternal> listen for the sirens
<nixternal> if you hear a siren, please get off of IRC and seek shelter :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah... we are in a tornado watch here
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nixternal> dude, I hear the siren, I get in the closet and cry like a little girl
<nixternal> I get super religious all of a sudden
<jjesse_> but that's because you are a little girl
<nosrednaekim> !nixterna;
<ubottu> Factoid nixterna; not found
<nosrednaekim> blah
<nixternal> jjesse: I am a big girl! :P
<seele> nixternal: i live in a huge brick building built in the 60's.  i'm hoping as long as i stay away from the windows everything will be fine
<seele> and get off IRC?  are you nuts?
<nixternal> hahahahahahaha
<nixternal> you my friend, are a freakin' GEEK!!!
<seele> Three words: Uninterrupted Power Supple
<nixternal> shoot, if there is severe weather in the area, I unplug everything
<seele> ah, i've burned up a few surge protectors in my day
<nixternal> Variable clouds with strong thunderstorms, especially in the morning. Storms may produce large hail and strong winds.
<seele> and a cable modem once at my parent's house
<nixternal> oh man, here we go now in Chicago
<seele> ew, hail storms suck
<seele> even the little hail can scratch your car
<nixternal> that it can
<nixternal> we had a sweet hail storm about 2 years ago that totally destroyed every car on the block almost
<nixternal> the front yard looked like it had snowed an inch
<nixternal> looks like DC is in the clear now, moved a little east, but there looks to be a round 2 and possibly a round 3
<Riddell> Serega: hi
<nixternal> holy smokes, with the posibility of a round 4 later tonight
<seele> yeah
<Serega> Riddell: please upload this debdiff: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1038913
<seele> yeah, it looks like the new warning is for college park, beltsville, and laurelville
<seele> love the warnings though
<seele> IF YOU ARE NEAR THE PATH OF THIS STORM...TAKE COVER NOW! IF NO UNDERGROUND SHELTER IS AVAILABLE MOVE TO AN INTERIOR ROOM ON THE LOWEST FLOOR. MOBILE HOMES AND VEHICLES SHOULD BE ABANDONED FOR MORE SUBSTANTIAL SHELTER. AVOID WINDOWS!
<jjesse_> duck and cover
<Serega> south park?)
<Serega> really it is terrible...
<nosrednaekim> is it headed north at all?
<seele> nosrednaekim: looking forward to a storm? :)
<nosrednaekim> I hope not....
<nosrednaekim> but I'm not very far north\
<nosrednaekim> so we are probably going to get hit pretty hard too
<seele> nosrednaekim: baltimore?
<nosrednaekim> far south Jersey
<Serega> please anybody suggest me a merge
<Serega> it will be my first
<Riddell> Serega: grab one from http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html  knetfilter is first on the list
<Serega> Riddell: how is it first on the list? :)
<Serega> it is in the middle
<Riddell> Serega: well first that starts with a k
<Arby>  Riddell: I got ktorrent to build with debuild -S but pdebuild fails under hardy due to older versions of dependencies
<Riddell> hiya
<Serega> oh. rly :)
<Riddell> im great :)
<Arby> Riddell: is that sufficient or do you need a binary build?
<Riddell> yup x
<Riddell> ahem, cats on the keyboard
<Riddell> Arby: can you make an intrepid pbuilder or chroot?
<Arby> Riddell:  no, it fails due to aptitude: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.7-6-4.6 but it is not installable
<Arby> been trying since last night
<apachelogger> uh?
<apachelogger> Arby: cp /etc/pbuilderrc ~/.pbuilderrchardy
<apachelogger> cp ~/.pbuilderrchardy ~/.pbuilderrcintrepid
<apachelogger> kate ~/.pbuilderrcintrepid
<apachelogger> replace all appearance of hardy with intrepid
<apachelogger> cp ~/.pbuilderrcintrepid ~/.pbuilderrc
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> when editing
<apachelogger> also change the chroot file from base.tgz to intrepid.tgz or something
<apachelogger> sudo pbuilder create
<apachelogger> then you have a hardy and intrepid pbuilder
<apachelogger> and can switch by copying the appropriate .pbuilderrc* file
<Arby> apachelogger: where does the chroot base.tgz live?
<Riddell> Arby: hmm, that'll be the problem with the development version
<apachelogger>  /var/pbuilder/base.tgz or something
<apachelogger> Arby: why do you ask?
<Arby> so I can change it
 * Arby is somewhat lost
<Arby> this may take some time since I broke my hardy chroot
<Riddell> apachelogger: if debootstrap isn't working there's not much he can do until the broken packages get fixed
<Arby> currently making a new one
<Riddell> Arby: if they doesn't work I can give you access to mine
<a|wen> g'evening everyone
<Arby> Riddell: I'm not hopeful but I'll let you know
<Riddell> hi a|wen
<a|wen> ScottK: had a chance to look at guidance?
<apachelogger> Riddell: good point
 * apachelogger blushes
 * a|wen also has an intrepid pbuilder root, that he is willing to share, if anyone needs it
<Serega> should I consider "C  config.guess" as a sync bug?
<Riddell> Serega: I never care about config.guess or config.sub, it's just randomness from autotools as far as I can ever see
<Riddell> go with what debian has generally
<Serega> okay, thanks
<a|wen> Serega: but be aware that config.sub/.guess is sometime regenerated when running debuild, so don't be confused if they keep showing up in the debdiffs you make
<Riddell> a|wen: what's this about guidance?
<a|wen> i have an update http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu18.debdiff i'm looking to get into intrepid ... so I can make an SRU with most of the changes from the ubuntu17+ubuntu18 packages together
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: oh yeah..... whats this about all apps using adept_batch moving to packageKit? did packagekit finaly get a deb backend?
<nosrednaekim> @time
<ubottu> nosrednaekim: Current time in Etc/UTC: June 04 2008, 20:44:13 - Next meeting: Server Team in 15 minutes
<Riddell> a|wen: hmm, technical, that might be best for ScottK to review
<Riddell> having said that, guidance frontends are going away in intrepid so the intrepid version probably doesn't matter so much
<seele> Riddell: youre serious about this Kubuntu meeting.. youve sent two reminders today? (or maybe one was from yesterday)
<a|wen> Riddell: yeah, i thought so too ... but i was told i needed it in intrepid before doing the SRU
<ScottK> a|wen: I should be able to get a look at it today.
<ScottK> Generally that's true.
<ScottK> Riddell: If you say don't bother with Intrepid first, that's good enough for me.
<a|wen> ScottK: great ... just wanted to catch you, if you had looked at it, and had some comments
<ScottK> Not yet.
<ScottK> Hopefully tonight.
<a|wen> perfect
<Riddell> the change to displayconfig/ldetect-lst/Cards+ might affect the backend, which might still exist in intrepid
<ScottK> Riddell: I think the backend should die too.  That's where most of the Xorg trouble is located.
<Riddell> ScottK: but projects keep using it
<ScottK> Riddell: Bryce is planning on removing displayconfig-gtk, so that's one.  Envy has a good plan B.  I think Jockey is the major other user.
 * ScottK checks
<ScottK> Mythbuntu is the only other one.
<a|wen> is there any place to check the status of autosyncs, and why they are probably not happening for a package?
<Riddell> a|wen: there's a blacklist somewhere, otherwise things with ubuntu in the version number won't
<a|wen> Riddell: last version has been synced from debian, so that is not the case ... hmm, strange
<Riddell> a|wen: what are we talking about?
<a|wen> Riddell: i'm waiting for qtoctave to autosync https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtoctave
 * a|wen hopes to get rid of the lot of build-fails it throws at him every few days
<Riddell> a|wen: it was only uploaded on sunday, I doubt anyone has run the mass sync since then
<a|wen> Riddell: ahh, that explains it ... (was told somewhere that it happened once a day; that's why i started wondering)
<Riddell> a|wen: what's your launchpad id?  I'll do it by hand
<\sh> apachelogger: does your neon ppa really build packages?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> considering they don't break
<apachelogger> like today
<\sh> apachelogger: the last build was from may
<apachelogger> amarok?
<\sh> kde
<apachelogger> yeah
<\sh> amarok-nightly-kde?
<apachelogger> because they moved phonon
<\sh> duedeldi
<apachelogger> so I turned it off
<a|wen> Riddell: andreas-wenning
<Serega> I cannot understand how did MoM decreased the ubuntu number? did it automatically recognized issues fixed in debian? http://merges.ubuntu.com/k/knetfilter/REPORT
<apachelogger> as there will be restructuring with kde-nightly support
<apachelogger> so I can do that all at once
<Riddell> [BLACKLISTED] qtoctave_0.7.4+dfsg-1  goodness
<\sh> Serega: hmmmm?
<\sh> Serega: where is it decreased?
<a|wen> Riddell: it was blacklisted?
<Serega> \sh: was "ubuntu: 3.5.0-1ubuntu3" generated "knetfilter_3.5.0-1.1ubuntu1"
<Serega> -2
 * Serega panics
<apachelogger> Oo
<\sh> Serega: you should read about versions and revisions and debian
<\sh> 1ubuntu3 < 1.1ubuntu1
<Riddell> a|wen: comment says "# misc failures"
<\sh> -1 was the former debian rev....1.1 is now the latest debian rev
<Serega> \sh: aaah.... right. 3 doesn't mean number of patches
<Serega> \sh: thanks
<\sh> Serega: XubuntuY === X => debian revision, Y = ubuntu revision
<a|wen> Riddell: might be the build failures they are referring to (cmake 2.6 entered just before it was build messing everything up) ... that what was fixed in the -2
<\sh> apachelogger: btw...did you see http://studio.suse.com/ ?
<Riddell> a|wen: removing from blacklist
<Serega> \sh: I have read some info about this, just was confused by large amount of diffs/archives/versions :)
<\sh> apachelogger: another great service ... I really would like to see this happen for ubuntu
<a|wen> Riddell: thanks a lot
<apachelogger> \sh: yeah, I agree
<nixternal> hrmm, is ktnef now ktnefviewer?
<nixternal> set_target_properties(ktnef_bin PROPERTIES OUTPUT_NAME ktnefviewer)
<nixternal> survey says: YES!
<apachelogger> did anyone ever try kopete with telepathy support?
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: no.... how do you do that? i'd love it..
<nosrednaekim> compile option?
<apachelogger> oh, I shouldn't have said something
<apachelogger> d'oh
 * coreymon77 hasnt really used kopete before at all, he stuck with amsn/gaim/mercury
<apachelogger> good news is
<apachelogger> it doesn't even compile
<apachelogger> kopete + telepathy has been broken for quite some time.
<apachelogger> nice
<yuriy> seele: penguins = we?
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<Arby> Riddell: can I take you up on that offer of chroot access.
<Arby> no luck getting intrepid pbuilder to work
<seele> yuriy: Pittsburgh Penguins (hockey)
<Riddell> ok, hang on
<yuriy> seele: i know. though i just realized the pun there
 * \sh goes to bed..
<yuriy> i was rooting for the penguins too, it was a good game
<Riddell> Arby: ssh arby@87-194-29-15.bethere.co.uk
<Riddell> sudo chroot /media/hdd1/src/chroot/intrepid/
<seele> yuriy: ah, hehe yeah.  plus their home colors are black which makes nice with my wardrobe :-)
<Arby> Riddell: ssh is asking for a password?
<Serega> guys, I have put down kde4.1 ppa urls to sources.lists and have performaed "apt-get update". I still run 4.0.3. where I am wrong?
<Serega> && apt-get upgrade
<yuriy> Serega: full-upgrade? (or dist-upgrade, whatever apt-get calls it)
<Serega> yuriy: dist-upgrade? will I get intrepid by this action?
<nixternal> no
<Serega> thank you
<_StefanS_> hello
<apachelogger> Riddell: please sync ktoon, ubuntu changes are applied in debian
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> thank you
<yuriy> Serega: upgrade is a "safe" upgrade that only directly upgrades packages to newer versions, but won't remove or install any new packages, and thus sometimes completely ignores major updates
<yuriy> though it should say that things have been kept back
<Serega> yuriy: interesting why this action is called "dist"-upgrade
 * a|wen suppose this is why they renamed it full-upgrade in aptitude
<Serega> haha
<Nightrose> hmmm anyone here who upgraded to beta 1?
<Nightrose> i get missing icon icons in the application menu in kickoff for almost all of the categories
<yuriy> Serega: because it is potentially DISTructive, unlike a regular upgrade which won't remove packages
<nosrednaekim> Nightrose: kdebase-runtime-data-common I think is the packahe you need
<Nightrose> thx
<nosrednaekim> if not, swap data and common
<Nightrose> ugh - kdf-kde4 has unmet dependencies...
<yuriy> what's kdf?
<yuriy> nvm
<Nightrose> and it can't be installed since it wants to overwrite /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kwikdisk
<Nightrose> which is also in kwikdisc-kde4
<nosrednaekim> @time
<ubottu> nosrednaekim: Current time in Etc/UTC: June 04 2008, 21:59:57 - Current meeting: Server Team
<yuriy> nixternal: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16996/
<yuriy> what now?
<mhb> so...
<nosrednaekim> ahem... someone needs to kick the server people out :P
<ScottK-laptop> a|wen: Would you please link me again for your latest on Guidance?
<a|wen> ScottK-laptop: of course http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu18.debdiff
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<seele> mhb: #ubuntu-meeting
<yuriy> good time for them to start a new topic..
<mhb> nosrednaekim: it's no drugs, it's loneliness
<mhb> we all know that everyone that won't get in will feel bad afterwards. Let's jut move on.
 * ScottK won't feel bad.  Avoid hurt feelings.  Don't pick me.
<Serega> please annybody review my merge of knetfilter
<mhb> those midnight meetings are the worst
<Serega> cmon, guys, it must be easy merge :)
<a|wen> Serega: everyone is in the middle of a kubuntu meeting...
<mhb> I always get emotional (depressed) late at night
<Serega> a|wen: ah... right
<a|wen> Serega: i would try again, when life returns here ;)
 * seele pats mhb on the head
<Serega> apachelogger: I have seen you are between merges now? ;)
<apachelogger> and in a metting :P
<apachelogger> meeting even
<Serega> doh :)
<mhb> seele: you're not everyone's least favourite person for the council :o)
<mhb> seele: I wouldn't even get on the list if I didn't object about not being there, after all.
<seele> :(
<ScottK> mhb: I'd be in favor of you being on the council.
<ScottK> Personally I'd like to see someone who's closer to the users than I certainly am get on there.
<mhb> users... users are overrated
<mhb> every user thinks all the users need what he does
<mhb> I've met users wanting KDE4 and I've met users never wanting KDE4...
<ScottK> mhb: I agree.  That's why I don't advocate for a user ,but someone who deals with them.
<apachelogger> Serega: so
<apachelogger> where is the merge to revu?
<Serega> apachelogger: thanks. http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1039053 it is knetfilter
<Serega> apachelogger: http://merges.ubuntu.com/k/knetfilter/REPORT
<mhb> I guess I'll excuse myself for the rest of the meeting.
<mhb> I am feeling rather tired and not well.
<mhb> Have fun.
<nosrednaekim> bye mhb :)
<Serega> mhb: bye
<apachelogger> Serega: paste is br0ken
<apachelogger> only includes changelog
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-05
<Serega> apachelogger: hm, I just did a debdiff between knetfilter_0.5.3-1ubuntu3 and knetfilter_0.5.3-1.1ubuntu1
<apachelogger> Serega: so either you didn't change anything, debdiff is buggy or the paste ate it
<Serega> apachelogger: paste is intact to debdiff
<Serega> I have really changed nothing except changelog
<apachelogger> well
<Serega> and sync config.* from debian
<apachelogger> so maybe everything was applied in debian?
<apachelogger> well
 * apachelogger checks
<Serega> only qt3-compat dependecy removing wars applied in debian
<Serega> s/wars/was
<Serega> s/dependecy/dependency
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> Serega: you didn't merge quite some stuff
<apachelogger> Serega: you get the debdiff from the dscs, right?
<Serega> aha
<Serega> apachelogger: isn't it right?
<apachelogger> Serega: yeah, but that means your merge is super incomplete ;-)
<Serega> doh! :)
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> maybe  Iam confusing something here
<apachelogger> it's later
<Serega> apachelogger: so what is the product of a merge?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> kay
<apachelogger> Serega: me being stupid is the product ;-)
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> all good :)
<Serega> apachelogger: :)))
<Serega> rly?
<apachelogger> Serega: yeah, but I hope you don't mind if I upload in ~12 hours
<apachelogger> I don't trust myself at this time
<Serega> apachelogger: oh, you even will upload it for me?! I would appreciate this
<apachelogger> Serega: sure, just keep on merging ;-)
<Serega> apachelogger: please poke me if you find something tomorrow, I must know if fail
<apachelogger> sure
<Serega> apachelogger: thank you for helping
 * Serega honks "Yeeeehaaaa!" and goes to dear MoM
<apachelogger> thank you for contributing :)
<Serega> thank you all for great OS :)
 * Serega hugs all
<nosrednaekim> all hugs Serega
 * Serega blushes and feels the power
<Serega> how can I get that nobody does merging for e.g. kpowersave?
<Serega> *can I know
 * Serega is half-sleeping
<Serega> **nodoby IS merging
<a|wen> Serega: at least allways check if there is a merging bug for the package
<Serega> a|wen: how can I check this?
<a|wen> Serega: go to the bug reports for the package in LP ... check that no bug exists that says "please merge..." (or something like that) with a debdiff attached
<Serega> ouch: kdeutils-kde4: Depends: kdf-kde4 (>= 4:4.0.80-1ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1) but 4:4.0.4-0ubuntu1~hardy1 is installed
<Serega> dist-upgrade fails
 * mhb is back for a while
<mhb> still not very happy, though
 * Serega runs across his apartment in panic
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Serega: get a cup o tea
<mhb> In fact, several of the events in the recent past (jockey-kde4 porting not mentioned in the release notes, my name not coming up at the UDS session) indicate that my contributions arent really appreciated much.
<ScottK> mhb: IIRC your name did come up during the UDS session, but failed to get written down by accident.
<ScottK> mhb: I certainly appreciate your contributions very much.
<a|wen> mhb: keep up the great work
<mhb> I may just be burnt out or something, but I really keep wondering if I should do something else this summer or not.
<mhb> Do something noticable, perhaps outside the scope of the software engineering, I dont know.
<mhb> a|wen: you dont even know me :o)
<ScottK> mhb: I think it's clear to everyone who spends time here that your contributions are quite worthwhile and a big boost for Kubuntu.
<ScottK> mhb: Everyone needs a break sometimes.  There's nothing wrong with that.  Just please send me that klamav patch before you take it.
 * a|wen often skims his irc-logs of this channel ... and has seen mhb mentioned/talking some time
<mhb> ScottK: right, I have to redo that.
<ScottK> mhb: No trouble as long as I get it in the next couple of weeks.  Debian is starting to freeze up for Lenny and I want to make sure it gets in.
<a|wen> mhb: i've been mostly focused on kde3 for hardy... so that's why your work hasn't really been that visible; but it's a good leap for kde4 in intrepid
<mhb> I really don't know. I'll see how I feel about all this in the morning.
* a|wen changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSPragueSpecs | Back to merging! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Teams
<Riddell> mhb: you contributed a lot at UDS, I'm very glad you came
<a|wen> Riddell: it worked :)
<Riddell> mhb: alas jockey isn't that exciting to users compared to restricted-manager currently (was it mentioned in the ubuntu desktop release announcement? I don't remember)
<mhb> right, it wasn't
<mhb> still, I'd be quiet if I got paid for that work, like pitti did at the Ubuntu side... but doing it for free, appreciation is the only reward I get, or do not get
<Riddell> on the kubuntu council we already have three packagers/coders which is why I tended towards people in other areas
<mhb> no problem. You had to pick someone.
<mhb> I
<mhb> I am happy with the folks, but then again, you can't make it not personal, at least not from my point of view :o)
<Riddell> appreciation is certainly important, if some work gets missed out from acknowledgements it's never intentional and nobody should be afraid to ask for it when that happens
<mhb> that's no appreciation if you are the one who thanks yourself
<ScottK> mhb: I can see that, but mistakes also happen.
<mhb> being missed out is exactly what discourages me
<mhb> one way of solving that is telling you my opinion, like I do now
<Riddell> it's another reason why the monthly reports are handy
<a|wen> g'night people ... getting much to late here
<mhb> right, good night a|wen
<nixternal> mhb: I have given you cookies in release notes before :)  you are the coding hero around here with stuff like jockey, gdebi, and I am sure there is something I missed :)
<mhb> the other way is switching to stuff that actually gets noticed
<a|wen> Riddell: you better book a 2-hour spot for the next meeting too ;)
<nixternal> mhb: please do not become a stripper!
<santiago-ve> Riddell, i gotta leave for a while... remember im up for helping on the website!~
<santiago-ve> nixternal, cya!
<Riddell> ryanakca: ^^
<nixternal> later
<santiago-ve> ryanakca, ye nixternal toldme to contact him/her~
<santiago-ve> baba
<Serega> yuppi, I'm on KDE4.devel! thanks for packages! =)
<Riddell> Nightrose: added you to ~kubuntu-members, your <lpid>@ubuntu.com and <lpid>@kubuntu.org e-mails should start working in a couple of days.  you can add yourself to planet ubuntu whenever you like https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PlanetUbuntu
<Nightrose> Riddell: thx :) will do
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hi, could you poke the sysadmins again tomorrow please? (probably won't help, but it's worth a try?) It has been over a month...
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes, I will
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks :)
<Nightrose> mhb: is there anything you would like to work on during the summer?
<mhb> Nightrose: I had some ideas, but not at this point
<Nightrose> i see
<Nightrose> mhb: if you need someone to bounce of some ideas feel free to do so :)
<mhb> it was stuff like porting some guidance modules to KDE4, which is the same thing I did for jockey, with little aprreciation
<Nightrose> which could be easily changed by stuff like the team reports
<mhb> right, the equivalent of thanking myself
 * Nightrose doesn't see it that way...
<Nightrose> and there are release notes and the planet for example
<Nightrose> one just has to be more vocal about stuff like this
<Nightrose> and you have done good work with jokey and co - no need to hide that
<mhb> Nightrose: you sound like I haven't blogged about the jockey kde4 port
<mhb> I have
<apachelogger> yes he did
<Nightrose> hmm must have missed that then - sorry
<mhb> which is more or less my point
<Nightrose> probably got lost in one of my "mark all as read" sprees ;-)
<mhb> people missed the stuff I did
<mhb> and if you have no appreication, and you don't do the stuff for yourself, why do you do it?
<mhb> I can't seem to find an answer to that.
<nosrednaekim> becuase its fun to do just for the sake of doing it?
<Nightrose> as I said the "no appreciation" part can be changed
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how?
<apachelogger> cookies are certainly not enough
<apachelogger> still
<yuriy> mhb: thank you for your work
 * apachelogger hands mhb a cookie and a glass of milk
<mhb> Nightrose: I could tell you that I don't feel appreciated, but then your answers aren't really sincere, you know
<yuriy> mhb: working display config tools will be greatly appreciated by all
<Nightrose> apachelogger: for one thing the release notes in which he feels under represented I think
<Nightrose> mhb: sorry? does not parse :/
<mhb> you're telling me that you appreciate it because I want to hear it, not because you actually appreciate it
<mhb> that's one way to fix this
<mhb> but it's more like lying to yourself about it
 * Nightrose <- isn't important anyway ;-)
<Nightrose> but really
<Nightrose> there are _a lot_ of people who appreciate jokey
<mhb> none of them ever told me that
<Nightrose> and might not even realicse how much work went into it
<mhb> right.
<Nightrose> and still appreciate having a tool like that
<mhb> so I better find a hobby that makes people appreciate what I do.
<Riddell> my girlfriend does, means her wifi works
<Nightrose> right
<apachelogger> hm, my ex bf does as well
<Nightrose> heh
<mhb> nosrednaekim: unfortunately, porting applications is very much the opposite of fun
<mhb> nosrednaekim: solving problems is fun
<mhb> this is just boring office work
<apachelogger> mhb: the thing is, people don't run around on IRC thanking people
<mhb> apachelogger: right, and they don't write you emails, and they don't tell you that in person
<mhb> s/you/me/
<apachelogger> well, that doesn't mean they don't appreciate it
<apachelogger> mhb: you have to get a different point of view on that - a lot of people have restricted hardware, usually they might want to use it
<Riddell> the ISO testing team has the same issue, it's an important but thankless task, and people lose interest all too fast
<apachelogger> so they use jockey
<apachelogger> mhb: which means for example about every laptop user with boardcom chip does appreciate your work
<apachelogger> and we all know that stupid B company has far too many chips in the market
<mhb> yeah, well
<nixternal> Riddell: any reason you left karm out of the kdepim package?
<mhb> whenever I go to a local Ubuntu meeting I keep listening to people that complain about Kubuntu
<mhb> that doesn't help much either
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> very true
<apachelogger> but IMO there is only one solution, make kubuntu better
<mhb> or just give up
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> giving up doesn't satisfy all that much
<mhb> Hobbsee did that, no wonder
<nixternal> ahh, Riddell nevermind, ktimetracker replaces karm
<Riddell> nixternal: it's been replaced, don't know why it's still there
<apachelogger> mhb: http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2008/06/something-i-always-wanted-to-blog-about.html
<mhb> I've read that.
<mhb> it always goes way down to personal issues
<mhb> had I been really happy at the moment, I would actually not mind people noticing what I do here
<mhb> people not noticing
<mhb> but being really alone at this moment, I feel that I should impress people in order for them to like me and me not feeling alone anymore - and unfortunately, doing any Kubuntu coding is not going to make people notice me
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what do we do about that?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: flashhug mhb like they did Daniel at UDS ;-)
<mhb> there's nobody among these ten million people that actually knows what I'm doing for Kubuntu
<Nightrose> mhb: I am very sure you got a wrong impression there
 * Nightrose hugs mhb 
<mhb> in the end most of the people around me tell me phrases like "get away from the computer more often, do normal things"
<mhb> hinting that I only waste time
<Nightrose> which is generally a good thing (TM)
<ryanakca> mhb: I get that too
<Nightrose> cause once you feel more balanced and relaxed you can focus again on things you like at kubuntu
<mhb> right, if that ever happens
<Nightrose> it will
<mhb> I'm not seeing that coming in the next two years.
<Riddell> time for bed
 * Riddell hugs mhb 
<mhb> anyway, good night
 * yuriy turns on the penguins
<Nightrose> good night Riddell
<Nightrose> nini mhb
<mhb> see you soon
<yuriy> nixternal: could you help me with the 4.0.5 packaging?
<yuriy> i'm here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16996/
<Riddell> yuriy: those all look fine to ignore
<yuriy> what do they mean?
<Riddell> all_languages isn't wanted
<Riddell> the rest are manpages which aren't too important, you can add them if you want
<Riddell> cmake-modules-styleguide.txt is documentation, so same as the manpages
<yuriy> isn't wanted? does that mean that warning is good?
<Riddell> see debian/not-installed
<yuriy> ah I see, the man pages are there too
<Riddell> which also tells me the manpages are installed by kdelibs5-data.manpages, so no problems there
<Riddell> so, you're sorted
<Riddell> install the .debs
<yuriy> so just the cmake styleguide which is not important?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> check that a KDE 4 app still works
<Riddell> debuild -S
<yuriy> so install the debs, test, (it should be compatible with 4.0.4) ok will do
<yuriy> then what do i need to send and where?
<Riddell> then add kubuntu-updates-testing to ~/.dput.cf
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17044/
<yuriy> oh is that what that team is for? is this going to be like a proposed for backports?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> I can move it to backports once it has compiled in that PPA
<Riddell> debuild -S -sa  you need
<Riddell> that makes a foo_source.changes file with the three files that need to be uploaded
<Riddell> dput kubuntu-updates-testing foo_source.changes
<Riddell> and you're done
<yuriy> what is -sa?
<yuriy> coulnd't find it in man debuild
<Riddell> source always, it makes it includes the .orig file in the upload
<yuriy> ah
<Riddell> needed for uploading new upstream versions
<yuriy> so first i need to bunzip/rename/gzip the original source?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> make it kde4libs_4.0.80.orig.tar.gz
<yuriy> hmm? 4.0.5
<Riddell> oh, yes
<Riddell> well spotted :)
<Riddell> make sure your changelog entry says "hardy" in the distro bit
<yuriy> not hardy-backports?
<Riddell> check the .changes file before dput'ing it, make sure it lists all three files (.diff.gz, .orig, .dsc)
<Riddell> no, just hardy for the ppa
 * Riddell really sleeps
<yuriy> night Riddell
 * Nightrose snoozes
<JontheEchidna> nosrednaekim: Do you know where to put the files for the python plasmoid example to install them?
<ScottK> Someone tell awen I uploaded kde-guidance when you see him.
<nosrednaekim> JontheEchidna: can't you just do "add applet" from plasma and point it to the .desktop?
<JontheEchidna> ah, I haven't tried that
<JontheEchidna> so I don't have to put the .py or the .desktop anywhere special?
<JontheEchidna> So I go to the "Add Widgets" dialog and chose "Install New Widgets -> from file"
<JontheEchidna> the desktop file doesn't show up in the file dialog
 * JontheEchidna thinks he's doing it wrong
<nosrednaekim> hum
<nosrednaekim> do you have the python bindings installed?
<JontheEchidna> which package is that?
<nosrednaekim> I don't think it was built actually:P
<JontheEchidna> whee
<nosrednaekim> it would be python-kde4
<nosrednaekim> I think
<JontheEchidna> oh, it does exist
<JontheEchidna> will it matter if python-kde4 is only at 4.0.3?
<nosrednaekim> yes... it will
<JontheEchidna> frack
<nosrednaekim> since that never got plasmoid support anyway
<JontheEchidna> So is python-kde4 an official part of kde/ if so what module does it reside in?
<JontheEchidna> o, it's PyKDE4
<nosrednaekim> kdebindings
<JontheEchidna> thanks, I suppose I'll download the source and build that
<JontheEchidna> gah, I hate it how xarchiver always segfaults on tar.gz/bz2 files
<JontheEchidna> now isn't that lovely, ark goes and dumps all the files into a single fscking directory
<nosrednaekim> :P
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: tar xzf/xjf, then fix ark
<ScottK> Would someone please teach kdelibs5-dev to not stomp on kdelibs4-dev's files?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: Thanks for the tip
<JontheEchidna> why must all these archive managers be so bullshitty? :(
<daskreech> prefer cows?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<jjesse_> silly VM
<yuriy> crap I was working off the wrong version for kdelibs
<yuriy> ok i'm confused, I made a ~hardy3 which I thought went into backports, but apt-get source from my mirror gets me ~hardy2 and packages.ubuntu.com says it's at ~hardy1
<yuriy> !info kde4libs hardy-backports
<ubottu> Package kde4libs does not exist in hardy
<yuriy> !info kde4libs-bin hardy-backports
<ubottu> kde4libs-bin (source: kde4libs): binaries for all the KDE 4 core applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu5.2 (hardy), package size 367 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<JontheEchidna> Any way to tell cmake that I don't care to build the mono and php bindings?
 * JontheEchidna is having trouble getting cmake to detect his php installation
<ScottK> Riddell, nixternal, and anyone else packaging KDE4 for Intrepid: I'm about to upload a fixed kde4libs.  Please don't lose the change in your next uploads ...
<JontheEchidna> ah, just remove it from the cmakelist
<jjesse> go detroit redwings
<jjesse> nixternal: you ender a tornado watch?
<nixternal> not that I know of
<nixternal> wouldn't doubt it...it is hot and muggy here
<nixternal> thanks ScottK!
<jjesse> southwest michigan is
<ScottK> nixternal: It was providing a file twice and broke awen's KDE Guidance upload.
<nixternal> which file?
<ScottK>  /usr/man/man1/makekdewidgets1.tar.gz
<ScottK> It is in -dev and -data
<ScottK> plus or mins a share dir in there somewhere
<nixternal> hey, leave my man page alone!
<nixternal> I created that a long time ago :P
<JontheEchidna> I was thinkin', maybe we should run a few desktop screenshots through screenie for the Intrepid changelogs/release announcments
<JontheEchidna> http://flickr.com/photos/ariyahidayat/2545790007/sizes/o/
<jjesse> was that the one for speedcrunch?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> http://ariya.blogspot.com/2008/06/creating-fancy-screenshots-with.html
<yuriy> santiago-ve: spaces in the url? (just something I've tried that didn't work)
<yuriy> 30 seconds left
<yuriy> seele: aww
 * jjesse is watching the red wings (NOT LIVE)
<yuriy> so close there at the end
<jjesse> don't tell me anything
<yuriy> oh
<jjesse> i will beat you
<yuriy> how is it not live? recorded?
<jjesse> yes w/ my dvr
<jjesse> i don't watch live tv
<jjesse> i watch it all through my dvr
<jjesse> so i can skip commercials
<yuriy> i can't see that working well for sports
<jjesse> it works great for sports
<jjesse> i just pause it, let the tv get 15-20 minutes ahead and then watch and skip commericals
<santiago-ve> yuriy, well i checked it again... and fixed my face parameter
<santiago-ve> lets see if it works
<jjesse> yay done
<jjesse> red wings win
<jjesse> holy crap that was close
<nixternal> ScottK: do you know brandonperry at all? works on the ClamAV Live CD
<ScottK> nixternal: No.
<daskreech> jjesse: they only have 15 Minutes of comercials for the entire thing?
<nixternal> k, just wondering because he is going for membership right now and I ntoiced his clamav work
<jjesse> daskreech: no i just pause the game, and while i watch it continues to record
<jjesse> i usually get cuaght up somewhere through the game
<yuriy> great ending
<yuriy> kind of sad they lost by the goalie sitting on the puck though
<ScottK> kde4libs is uploaded.
 * ScottK first KDE4 upload
<jjesse> yuriy: by what goolie sitting on the puck?  they almost tied it by seconds
<yuriy> jjesse: Detroit's 3rd goal, Fleury thought he had it but he didn't and sat on the puck and pushed it in
<jjesse> yuriy: oh you mean that goal
<jjesse> yes i agree with you on that
<seele> yuriy: i can't feel too bad, detroit is the better team
<yuriy> hmm is it a big deal that I forgot to do -9 for gzip for packages?
<yuriy> seele: true
<ScottK> nixternal: Would you please grab my kde4libs package for intrepid and see if it builds on your amd64?
<ScottK> nixternal: Just seeing if it gets all the depends and starts building is all I need to know.
<nixternal> will do
<nixternal> link me to the .dsc
<ScottK> nixternal: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kde4libs/4:4.0.80-0ubuntu4/+files/kde4libs_4.0.80-0ubuntu4.dsc
<yuriy> nixternal: is it a big deal that I forgot to do -9 for gzip for packages?
<nixternal> anyone from kubuntu/ubuntu -de in here that knows hacktick at all? if so, he could use some support
 * ScottK would guess -de is sleeping
<nixternal> ya
<santiago-ve> heh
<yuriy> nixternal: cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/lib/kde4/include/KDE/Plasma/GLApplet': No such file or directory
<yuriy> when running debuild
<yuriy> does that mean some file is not there anymore and I need to change a rule?
<ScottK> yuriy: Yes.
<yuriy> delete that line from debian/libplasma-dev.install?
<ScottK> No.  Figure out where GLApplet went.
<nixternal> yuriy: do you have the libqt4-opengl-dev installed?
<nixternal> that could be why it isn't there because the opengl headers weren't install
<yuriy> ah, that I don't
<yuriy> should it not be a build-dep then?
<ScottK> nixternal: Did kde4libs work for you?
<nixternal> still building
<yuriy> hmm can't install libqt4-opengl-dev
<yuriy> I think there are still some issues left over with the 4.4 upgrade
<yuriy> though it might just be my mirror
<yuriy> ah, yes, going to archive. gets me a bunch of updates
 * DASkreech <3 kget
<nixternal> ScottK: built!
 * ScottK hands nixternal http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15028399/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.kde4libs_4%3A4.0.80-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz and asks why?
 * nixternal looks
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> !info libsoprano-dev intrepid
<ubottu> libsoprano-dev (source: soprano): development files for the Soprano RDF framework. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.98-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 102 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<nixternal> !info libsoprano4 intrepid
<ubottu> libsoprano4 (source: soprano): libraries for the Soprano RDF framework. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.98-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 476 kB, installed size 1492 kB
<nixternal> ScottK: is it just amd64?
<ScottK> nixternal: It's all but i386 and lpia
<ScottK> For the same reason
<nixternal> wow, and there is no lpia soprano package built
<nixternal> just amd64 and i386
 * ScottK needs to head to bed ...
<yuriy> nixternal: ok it built, should I add libqt4-opengl-dev as a build-dep?
<yuriy> nixternal: also, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17100/
<yuriy> there is no debian/not-installed on this one
<nixternal> ooh
<nixternal> looks like they added a bunch to kdm
<nixternal> add the kdm stuff to kdm-kde4.install
<nixternal> actually
<nixternal> check kdm-kde4.install and make sure there is no usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/* or such
<nixternal> I think that will trip the --list-missing stuff
<yuriy> ther isn't, but there's a #don't install, but link the oxygen version in .links - usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/pics/kdelogo.png
<yuriy> so that explains one line
<harolddong> dolphin crashes on right click in the 4.0.80 packages for me.  If I right on an actual file I get a menu and its fine but if I right click on nothing within the file manager just to get a menu it crashes
<harolddong> just putting it out there as it were
<yuriy> hmm I don't see that stuff in the source
<skreech> yuriy: crash_here()
<yuriy> skreech: heh. but talking about packaging something ^^
<skreech> :-)
<skreech> nixternal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Hurd
<skreech> Nice release date
<yuriy> ah, kcontrol/kdm/background/patterns/
<skreech> seele would probably like the logo too
<nixternal> skreech: explain?
<skreech> nixternal: Lookit the release date for HURD
<skreech> nixternal: bah I'm an idgit
<nixternal> harolddong: dolphin isn't crashing for me...
<skreech> I just saw Release: days ago
<nixternal> haha, I saw that too
<skreech> not realising it's two lines
<nixternal> word wrap caught ya :)
<nixternal> umf umf umf
<skreech> Yeah we were trying to explain to a whippersnapper that WINE isn't an emulator
 * nixternal loves the glass theme for kde 4.1
<skreech> since ... WINE is not an emulator
<skreech> finally clicked that the W in WINE stood for WINE
<skreech> didn't grasp it but it clicked
<skreech> so we fed him that link
<skreech> should be fun watching him sort out mutal recursion
<yuriy> nixternal: so do i need to add those directories somewhere?
<hads> heh
<harolddong> am I supposed to have the new default plasma theme that's in all the new kde 4.1 beta pics if I'm using the current beta packages? Becasue I still have the old default theme
<nixternal> yuriy: if they need to be installed, then yes
<yuriy> if they need to be installed?
<skreech> wth
<skreech> okular can't open ODF?
<nixternal> yuriy: you are talking the files in that pastebin right?
<yuriy> nixternal: yes. turns out they are in kcontrol
<nixternal> so they are already being installed?
<yuriy> but they are not installed by anything and are supposed to end up in kdm..
<yuriy> I don't think so
<yuriy> cd debian; grep patterns * turns up nothing
<nixternal> ya, those are all new files... apt-file searching for them shows nothing, so they more than likely need to get installed
<nixternal> I would say kdm/programs/* goes under kdm-kde4.install
<yuriy> and kdm/patterns*?
<nixternal> and find out which package the includes falls under
<nixternal> yes, patterns too
<nixternal> sorry
<yuriy> and do I just add the directories to the .install file?
<yuriy> sorry for the noob questions
<nixternal> yuriy: that isn't n00b homeskillet :)
<nixternal> add the lines like this in kdm-kde4.install
<nixternal> usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/patterns/flowers.png
<nixternal> one for each
<nixternal> Riddell: kde 4.1 beta 1 complete except for extragear...if I am up to it, I will complete those tomorrow
<skreech> nixternal: You are owed beer
<Jucato> nixternal: thought you already gave up on those?
<nixternal> never!
<nixternal> they are sweetness
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> I thought you learned your lesson :)
<skreech> Jukato: how are you?
<yuriy> ok building again
<yuriy> i think that means it's time to sleep
<Jucato> skreech: feeling nixternal
<Jucato> er.. vista
<Jucato> er.. bloated/full
<skreech> Ha ha ha ha ha ha
<manchicken> What's the KDE SIP client?
<skreech> Kopete?
 * skreech shrugs
<nixternal> yuriy: if you need some help tomorrow, I can lend a hand while kde 4.1 beta 1 extragear builds
<nixternal> manchicken: Twinkle
<nixternal> or KPhone
<nixternal> but Twinkle is better
<manchicken> Cool.
<skreech> twinkle?
<skreech> is that in KDEnetwork ?
<nixternal> no, it isn't a KDE app, it is a 3rd party KDE/Qt app
<nixternal> I used it for the UDS' in the past
<skreech> Ah ok :-)
<skreech> KDE?
<skreech> or it has variants?
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install twinkle
<nixternal> !info twinkle
<ubottu> twinkle (source: twinkle): Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) SIP Phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-2build2 (hardy), package size 1584 kB, installed size 4636 kB
<nixternal> !sip
<ubottu> Factoid sip not found
<nixternal> rock on, 4.1 runnin' and rockin' here
<nixternal> lovin' it
<Jucato> indeed
<skreech> nixternal: Pssst
<skreech> Slip me some 4.2
<Jucato> nixternal: don't mind the Pssst guy
<Jucato> he should learn how to address royalty properly
<nixternal> hahha
<nixternal> pwnd
<skreech> Hey
<skreech> I didn't say kthnxbai
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> uh oh...
<Jucato> I let my gmail "unread" grow again...
<Jucato> I wish kmail would "mark as read" :(
 * skreech is hating on Kmail a bit
 * Jucato too
<skreech> course I have deep hate for all Mail clients
<skreech> but .... kontact is just so sweet :(
<Jucato> hahah! you think?
<Jucato> nixternal: not sure if it was caught in 4.0.80... but in my latest SVN of kdepim4... the menubar goes like this: File Settings Help Edit View...
<Jucato> in Kontact I mean
<skreech> Jucato: bug it
<skreech> RIght now I'm doing bug stuff for 4.1 pure
<Jucato> skreech: I doubt that it's not already known )
<Jucato> :)
<skreech> Jucato: You'd be mighty surprised
<skreech> small things fall through
<skreech> Esp in projects like Kontact or koffice
<Jucato> I don't think that could be considered "small" :)
<skreech> and kopete
<skreech> *sighs*
<Jucato> specially when Settings -> Configure ____ doesn't work at all :)
<skreech> they have more pressing bugs to put time into
<skreech> Didn't get that far :)
<skreech> I couldn't get Kmail to send any mail
<Jucato> kopete is probably swimming in a sea of bug-like critters :)
<skreech> so that was kinda annoying
<Jucato> settings.. check your shettings :)
<skreech> Yeah but I'm trying to get JJ stuff highlighted
 * Jucato just sent mail a few hours ago... smtp.google.com of course
<skreech> ok once 4.1 is out I think I'll do one more 4.0 release then jump to Intrepid and start focusing on Kubuntu bugs instead of KDE bugs
<\sh> nixternal, rocker...
<nixternal> yo yo
<nixternal> trying to figure out all of the little overwrite issues now
<nixternal> yay that's fun
<flaccid__> i had a few as well. can't remember which
<\sh> nixternal, overwrite issues?
<flaccid__> pkg conflicts i guess you can say
<flaccid__> correct me for the right term please :)
<nixternal> ya, there are still some minor issues with dpkg and stuff being moved around between 4.0.x and 4.1
<nixternal> easy fixes
<nixternal> flaccid__: I would say you are spot on :)
<flaccid__> ah cool hehe. i don't know the terms very well in pakaging i just do whats needed to solve the issues hehe
<flaccid__> w0a 2x hehe looks a bit ghey ^
<Serega> hi there
<Nightrose> nixternal: i still can't install kdf-kde4 since it wants to install /usr/lib/kde4/bin kwikdisk which is also in package kwikdisk-kde4
<Nightrose> known problem?
<nixternal> yes ma'am
<Nightrose> ;-) ok great
<nixternal> I have that jotted down on a note card and will fix it first thing in the morning
<Nightrose> awesome
<nixternal> you know how to dpkg --force-overwrite it right?
<Nightrose> hmm yea I could do that...
<Nightrose> or just wait for you to fix it properly ;-)
<nixternal> bum :)
<emonkey> *g*
<nixternal> g'nite everyone!
<Nightrose> g'night nixternal
<Nightrose> sleep well
 * etretyak reads ubuntu-meeting logs.. Congrats Nightrose on double membership (Kubuntu member and Kubuntu council) ;-)
<\sh> ok..now for building kde4 on an eight core machine
<Nightrose> ;-) thank you etretyak
<Riddell> nixternal: rock
<apachelogger> \sh: poser :P
<apachelogger> krecipes merged
<apachelogger> knetfilter uploaded
<\sh> apachelogger, bah...
<\sh> apachelogger, 8 cores + sbuild + libqt == CRASH BOOM BANG
<apachelogger> Serega: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetfilter thanks for your contribution
<apachelogger> \sh: hrrhrr
<Serega> apachelogger: awoooga!!! Thank you!
 * Serega cannot believe it understand merging
<Serega> s/it/he :)
<Serega> apachelogger: Harald, and what  "Raise Standards-Version"  does mean?
<apachelogger> Serega: debian/control includes a line: Standards-Version: x.y.z
<apachelogger> which states the debian policy this package is compatible with
<Serega> apachelogger: ah, okay. but how did you realized that we should raise it? by studying debian ploicy?
<Serega> *policy
<apachelogger> Serega: one way or another ;-)
<apachelogger> lintian complained about it being too old, and since the package doesn't include anything which is conflicting with the current version...
<Riddell> who was the kubuntu-de.org dude that wanted to announce 4.1 packages?
<apachelogger> Riddell: emu probably
<\sh> Riddell, whenever you have the time to check why libqt is not building with make -j9 ;) please tell me
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do I do if po files differ from debian and ubuntu version, without being mentioned in the changelog?
<apachelogger> use the debian versions?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes (unless the ubuntu ones look better)
<Riddell> \sh: because you only have 8 cores?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't speak pl that well ;-)
<apachelogger> ah, apparently debian has more po files
 * Serega can estimate Russian and Unkrainian translations if needed
<\sh> Riddell, no because libqt make system just failes
<\sh> trying with -j4
<Riddell> nixternal: you're a genius, 4.1 beta packages seem to be working well
<\sh> Riddell, you could have stayed much longer ,-)
<emonkey> :)
<apachelogger> right
<\sh> ok -j4 is working
<apachelogger> kpowersave merged
<\sh> no it does not work :(
<apachelogger> \sh: #qt
<Riddell> apachelogger: yay!
<\sh> NIXTERNAL
<\sh> apachelogger, please try to compile libqt from kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa pretty please
<apachelogger> kxgenerator merged as well
<apachelogger> \sh: did the nixmaster break something?
<\sh> apachelogger, even with -j1 it breaks the build
<apachelogger> cool
<\sh> and I can't be that stupid ... because I compiled libqt yesterday on my system (qt-copy that is ;))
<apachelogger> \sh: why exactly does it break, btw?
<\sh> wait...I'll pastbin the log
<\sh> apachelogger, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17185/
<apachelogger> that error looks familiar
<apachelogger> \sh: tried googling for it?
<\sh> apachelogger, how did it build on the buildds ?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> maybe nixternal cheated
<\sh> apachelogger, and I have a very updated sbuild on this machine for hardy...
<flaccid__> i have an interesting question. my ghost on irc here is coming up from process flaccid  12262  0.0  3.6 228368 38140 ?        Ss   01:11   1:10 /usr/lib/kde4/bin/konqueror http://factoryjoe.com/blog it seems. thats weird hmm
<flaccid__> see check this in netstat -tap: tcp   480495      0 lister.dev.xhost.:57638 kubrick.freenode.n:8001 ESTABLISHED 12262/konqueror
<Riddell> that makes no sense, unless you have an irc connection in your web browser
<flaccid__> im pretty confused on that. the ghost is from konversation and this is the only konv going
<flaccid__> yep, it totally doesn't make sense!
<flaccid__> the ghost is not reponding to ctcp or ping however
<flaccid__> also konqueror is always asking me to recover session at it was apparently lost
<flaccid__> that could be quite unrelated
<flaccid__> Riddell: see that. i just closed konqueror and thats what happened!
<flaccid__> wtf..
<Riddell> flaccid__: crazy
<Riddell> yuriy, nixternal: uploading kdebase-kde4 kdebase-workspace kdepimlibs 4.0.5 to kubuntu-updates-testing
<Hobbsee> mhb: hmm?
<Hobbsee> mhb: what did i do?
<Nightrose> Riddell: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.1beta1.php <- "thanks for nixternal" should probably be "thanks to nixternal"
<apachelogger> we are certainly also thankful for nixternal
<Hobbsee> are we?  why?
 * Hobbsee thought we were *not* thankful for nixternal at all, due to his vista-loving ways, and his constant attempts to turn kubuntu into vista.
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<emonkey> lol
<Riddell> Nightrose: fixed
<\sh> apachelogger, -j1 works now...
<\sh> bah
<apachelogger> meh
 * apachelogger stops building
<flaccid__> !osxternal
<ubottu> Factoid osxternal not found
<flaccid__> haha
 * apachelogger wobbles his suse vm
 * flaccid__ continues to wonder how konqueror and konversation made love and glued together
<\sh> now my kde4 is totally broken
 * Hobbsee so won't answer that one...
<\sh> libplasma2 not installable..because of this the whole kdebase bunch
<\sh> not installable too
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> good job
<\sh> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT
<\sh> you need backports enabled to upgrade to ppa kde4 packages
<\sh> wth
<flaccid__> you do?
<\sh> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 4:4.0.80-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa12 [430kB]
<\sh> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy-backports/universe libqt4-webkit 4.4.0-1ubuntu5~hardy1 [3266kB]
<apachelogger> Oo
<\sh> this is utterly wrong if you want my opinion
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> \sh: wouldn't it use the libqt4-webkit built in the ppa?
<\sh> apachelogger, aehm...is there one?
<\sh> apachelogger, if so, it doesn't work
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> should be
<\sh> apachelogger, I used the backport packages to upgrade from 4.0.3 to 4.0.4...
<apachelogger> how did workspace link against webkit otherwise?
<\sh> and I commented it in afterwards
<\sh> 4.4.0-1ubuntu5~hardy1~ppa1
<\sh> that's why
<\sh> 4.4.0-1ubuntu5~hardy1~ppa1 is less then 4.4.0-1ubuntu5~hardy1
<\sh> that's why people like me with backports enabled are fcked
<\sh> if they only use it once
<apachelogger> ++
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> \sh: why?
<\sh> apachelogger, again...the version in the ppa is less then the version in backports
<\sh> 4.0.4 comes with backports, so people are adding the deb line
<\sh> after that, they are commenting them out
<apachelogger> yes, but where is the problem?
<flaccid__> oh i disabled backports and such to upgrade because of this. i also removed and then reinstalled a few pkgs
<\sh> apachelogger, i actually don't know...it should catch them from ppa..but it doesn't...
<\sh> kde4-kate will be held back
<\sh> kdebase foo bar...also, because libplasma2 et all and webkit
<\sh> it's messy
<\sh> ah
<apachelogger> if I had a hardy at hand I would test it :|
<\sh> all ppa packages depends on the ~ppa1 packages with Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-21), libqt4-network (= 4.4.0-1ubuntu5~hardy1~ppa1), libqtcore4 (= 4.4.0-1ubuntu5~hardy1~ppa1)
<\sh> but somehow it doesn't catch up with it really
<\sh> hmm..
<\sh> ok..hardy has officially libqt 4.3 something, right?
<\sh> backports had 4.4.x
<\sh> ppa needs 4.4.x
<\sh> backports version is greater then ppa version
<\sh> so it waits for the backports version...
<\sh> and doesn't use the ppa version..which is ok
<\sh> but where is startkde?
<ScottK> Riddell: I uploaded a new kde4libs last night that ended up building on a depressingly few archs (i386 and lpia) for reasons that aren't clear to me.  nixternal was able to build locally on AMD64 (I think using pbuilder).  Would you please have a look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15028399/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.kde4libs_4%3A4.0.80-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<flaccid__> does the livecd mount available filesystems on your local disks automatically and if so, what does that?
<ScottK> flaccid__: No.  It doesn't.
<flaccid__> people claim it does they must be wrong
<ScottK> You can mount them yourself in the usual ways.
 * \sh switches
<flaccid__> i've got two people saying it does
<flaccid__> they must be talking about hal
<flaccid__> nw
<meta> Hi all
<meta> Does i remember well, that the kubuntu livecd mounts automatically every local harddrives?
<ScottK> No.
<\sh> ah jetzt ja...
<\sh> hmm..does anyone know what to do to get my menu icons back? I have it again, that all menu icons in the k menu are missing, but not the application ones...and I don't know where the damn cache for those icons is
<meta> \sh: i recommend you to ask this in #kubuntu, but i think you removed that applets... you can add applets with rightclick on kicker(the panel)
<meta> ScottK: thanks:(
<meta> bye all
<\sh> meta, I don't talk about applets
<flaccid__> he was a bit loco
<jjesse> morning
<bdgraue_> http://bdgraue.de/files/kubuntu-de/akregator-view-feeds.png   this is what i see in current akregator, i can't see the articles, i only can see how much new articles there are, but can't read them, is this my fault, did i miss something or is it a known "feature"?
<Nightrose> \sh: you need to install a package - see kubuntu.org announcement
<bdgraue_> if it is a bug, do i have to report it here or at bugs.kde.org?
<\sh> Nightrose, hmmm?
<\sh> Nightrose, kde4beta is already running...but I told you my problem with the icons on three different desktops :)
<ScottK> bdgraue_: What version are you running?
<Nightrose> \sh: sorry - not kubuntu.org - it was in nixternals blog - one sec
<Nightrose> \sh: http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.06.05/hardy-kde-41-beta-1-completed/
<bdgraue_> ScottK:  Akregator  Version 1.2.50  Using KDE 4.00.80 (KDe 4.0.80 >= (KDE 4.1 Beta 1)   4:4.0.80-1ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa1
<\sh> Nightrose, ah now I get it
<Nightrose> ;-)
<ScottK> \sh: Do can you replicate bdgraue_'s akregator problem?
<\sh> ScottK, if he's missing a article list as seen on the screenshot, then no :)
<ScottK> \sh: Thanks.
<ScottK> bdgraue_: Please try creating a new user and see if the problem persists.
<\sh> ScottK, but I completly deleted my .kde4/.kde/.kderc from $HOME
<bdgraue_> ScottK: i'll try and tell you the result
<ScottK> OK
<\sh> relog
<bdgraue_> ScottK: works very well with an new user
<ScottK> bdgraue_: Then the trick is to look in .kde4 and see if you can find an akregator related difference between the two users.
<bdgraue_> ScottK: thx, i will do that
<dru__> hey guys... who would know a thing or two about adding the back track repositories to my kubuntu system .... i need a whole list of software to run against my hoome server here...
 * Riddell eyes up flaccid__ 
<Riddell> dru__: you can't install slackware packages on kubuntu
<dru__> that is affirmative
<Riddell> ScottK: playing with chroots to work out that build issue
<dru__> but if i can get the packages i can convert them to deb no?
<dru__> or per source
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<dru__> mostly its to get the packages at the moment and work on installing them here in kubuntu
<dru__> so as to beat the backtrack system  :D
<clau30> dru__: there was a program to convert between different formats
 * clau30 thinkks..
<dru__> i think its called alien
<dru__> or alen
<clau30> right! :)
<clau30> alien
<dru__> something like that
<dru__> thats somthing else
<ScottK> It doesn't have a great history of producing safe and useful .deb packages.
<dru__> i was recently in the remote exploit room and found out that most of their packages are "lpm" or msi
<dru__> i think that there may be good source code in their repos
<dru__> so id like to start with that
<dru__> ...another option for the moment would be to "get" the network ubuntu repositories added to my source list
<dru__> i cant find them for all thats in me
<dru__> and they have no community
<dru__> so
<dru__> *dru will continue digging
<ScottK> Riddell: python-kde3 needs libkonsolepart.so (current intrepid package has a dangling symlink to the kde3 one).  Can in use the kde4 one or do we need the kde3 one back in Intrepid?
<ScottK> in/it
<Riddell> ScottK: what happened to the kde 3 one?
<ScottK> It doesn't appear to exist in Intrepid anymore.  At a guess the KDE 4.1 beta upload wiped it out.
<Riddell> ScottK: isn't there a patch in python-kde3 for that which can be removed?
 * ScottK looks
<Riddell> kubuntu_03_konsole_setpty.dpatch
<Riddell> but it may be that python-kde3 just needs the kde 3 version of kdebase
<Riddell> which has now gone, so python-kde3 would need to go too
<ScottK> Except it still has rdepends.
<ScottK> Riddell: Looking at the python-kde3 rdepends, it ought to be able to drop to Universe for Intrepid, but I don't think it can go.
<Riddell> ScottK: that soprano install issue is because mysql failed to build on i386
<Riddell> but did on amd64
<ScottK> Riddell: So we just wait for it to sort itself out then?
<ScottK> Or does soprano need something to work with the newer mysql when it arrives?
<Riddell> just wait until mysql libs can install again
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: What to do about python-kde3/kdebase?
<Riddell> ScottK: there must be a way to stop pykde3 using libkonsolepart
<\sh> hmm?
<\sh> if pykde3 has some Api mappings for konsolepart it will be quite difficult
<ScottK> And it appears to.
<ScottK> Riddell: If there is, it'll take someone who knows more than me to figure it out.
<\sh> well, there are ways to cripple pykde3 to not build this...but I think this would give us a really bad standing
<\sh> and upstream is not always amused when someone is crippeling the API or is changing it, to fix bugs ,-)
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we will need to ship some part of KDE3 kdebase.
<\sh> ScottK, how much do we want to ship of kde3?
<\sh> Mez, ping
<coreymon77> herrherr
<coreymon77> morning peoples
<Mez> \sh ... pongish
<\sh> Mez, why do you use CFLAGS=-g for xdebug?
<\sh> Mez, is it something like advise from upstream? :) just asking
<ScottK> \sh: As little as possible
<\sh> ScottK, I meant in universe...I would like to see a fully armed kde3 desktop in universe :)
<Mez> \sh, no, not advice from upstream.... er... I think it was from the other guys package...
<ScottK> \sh: No you wouldn't.
<\sh> Mez, so you could get rid of it in debian? :)
<ScottK> \sh: Port Guidance displayconfig to use xrandr and then we'll talk.
<Mez> \sh, I could do, but ... why?
<\sh> ScottK, hmmm...point taken
<\sh> Mez, well, I don't like debug symbols in a stable release ;) but I was wondering if it was something important or just a forgotten artefact :)
<ScottK> \sh: For display management, we just barely managed to get to the finish line with Hardy in KDE3.  For intrepid it'd just be worse.
<Mez> \sh... possibly a bit of both. I'll have a word with derick though - there might be a reason for it
<\sh> Mez, thx :)
<nosrednaekim> ping Riddell
<Riddell> hi nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ok, what needs to be ported the most? guidance modules?
<Riddell> dist upgrade tool would be lovely
<Riddell> shouldn't be too hard either
<nosrednaekim> ah... true :)
<ScottK> nosrednaekim: Not displayconfig.
<nosrednaekim> ScottK: ^_^
<ScottK> displayconfig needs to die.
<nosrednaekim> I was thinking mountconfig and power-manager
<ScottK> IIRC power manager is done
<Riddell> yes it is
<Riddell> well
<Riddell> it could do with having polling removed
<nosrednaekim> oh... nice :)
<Riddell> but I don't think it's worth it if the new c++/solid one is going to be usable soon
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: does the upgrade manager use adept_batch?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: no
<Riddell> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/update-manager  top branch listed there
<Riddell> in the DistUpgrade directory
<nosrednaekim> ah... that should be fairly straightforward then, thanks.
<yuriy> Riddell: ok, was almost done with kdebase-workspace
<yuriy> hmm i guess i got 2 packages, and screwed those up a little
<Riddell> yuriy: hmm?  what did you screw up?
<yuriy> Riddell: for kde4libs and kdebase-runtime I forgot the -9 for gzip, so is that a big deal, and how do I fix it now?
<Riddell> it's not a big deal
<Riddell> doubt anything will notice
<yuriy> and for kde4libs I was working off ~hardy2 instead of ~hardy3 because my mirror is lagging and didn't notice until later
<yuriy> ironically omitting my own patch
<yuriy> so do i readd the patch to 4.0.5 and bump the version? or..
<Riddell> yuriy: what patch?
<yuriy> the one for bug 218138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218138 in kde4libs "unable to launch atlantik in kde4" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218138
<Riddell> aah
<yuriy> you'd think I would have noticed since the correct version was elsewhere on my hard drive already :-\
<Riddell> well just add the patch into debian/patches/ and update debian/patches/series, dch -i to ~hardy3, debuild -S, dput
<yuriy> er, to ~hardy2?
<yuriy> is it a problem that the chnagelog then would skip 4.0.4~hardy3?
<Riddell> current one is ~hardy1 so go with ~hardy2
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: just curious... is there any program/command to automatically port some qt3 to qt4?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: not for python
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: there are scripts that will do some automatic replacements
<yuriy> ..for c++
<nosrednaekim> ah ok.... fair enough :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: but start with opening the .ui file in designer-qt4
<Riddell> it'll convert it to qt 4
<Riddell> make sure there's no Q3 classes in it, python doesn't work with them
<a|wen> ScottK: thanks for sponsoring
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ok.... maybe I'm stupid... but where is the main KDE-ui controlling .py?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: ./dist-upgrade.py --frontend DistUpgradeViewKDE
<nosrednaekim> ah.. there we go... thanks
<a|wen> Riddell: I'm making an SRU for kde-guidance ... what do you want me to do with it?
<Riddell> a|wen: attach the debdiff to the bug
<Riddell> add a test case to the bug
<Riddell> poke me into uploading it
<Riddell> oh and get ScottK to check it over for sanity if he hasn't already
<a|wen> Riddell: it will cover three different bug reports
<Riddell> a|wen: pick your favourite one to attach to
<a|wen> Riddell: okay .. i'll do that
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I assume you are going to want this to be a pykde4 application? because the 4.1 beta packages do not yet have the kdebindings compiled....
<\sh> Mez, did you ever tried to write a watch file against pecl.php.net?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: eventually it should be but if you don't have pykde set up currently pyqt is fine for now
<\sh> http://pear.php.net/package/<package>/download /get/<package>-([\d.]+)\.tgz there it is
<a|wen> Riddell: SRU req. attached to bug 82279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 82279 in kde-guidance "displayconfig resolution change bug" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82279
<Mez> \sh nope
<Mez> \sh, wouldnt be too hard though...
<\sh> Mez, got it already :) see 4 lines above :)
<Mez> ah ;)
<Mez> That's pear, not pecl, but same thing
<\sh> Mez, they are rewriting it to pear ... but yes
<Mez>  http://pecl.php.net/package/<package> /get/<package>-(.*)\.tgz
<Mez> cause other wise it wont match
<Mez> http://pecl.php.net/get/imagick-2.0.0RC1.tgz
<\sh> Mez, btw...wanna push a new package to debian?
<Mez> \sh, I'm not a Debian Developer yet... so it depends on what package
<\sh> Mez, php-ssh2 , libssh2 binding for php
<\sh> check wnpp now
<\sh> bah
<\sh> 28 may 2008
<Mez> ?
<Mez> \sh - I dont see it in wnpp
<\sh> php5-ssh2
<\sh> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=447487
<ubottu> Debian bug 447487 in wnpp "RFP: php5-ssh2 -- This package provides a module for SSH2 functions in PHP" [Wishlist,Open]
<\sh> but the package do has the wrong patch
<\sh> for newer libssh2
<Mez> \sh, you made a package?
<\sh> No...one other guy...I just made it because I need it here in the company..and when I checked the last time (4 weeks ago) there wasn't any package
<Mez> \sh, probs worth emailing him and talking bout it ?
<Mez> and maybe co-maintaining it with him?
<\sh> Mez, there is nothing to co-maintain about :)
<Mez> ?
<\sh> Mez, the guy forgot most of the stuff it needs to add it to php etc..not a nice package
<\sh> oh btw...
<\sh> seele, congrats
<Mez> \sh, send me a copy of your package? and I'll poke the guy and francois
<Mez> \sh, I'm more worried about Nightrose than about seele :)
 * Mez hides from Nightrose 
<\sh> Mez, why?
<Mez> Nightrose is evil ;)
<\sh> na
<Mez> *chuckles*
 * Nightrose stabs Mez 
<Mez> see!
<Nightrose> see how evil I am... :P
<\sh> well, a good replacement for hobbsee ,-)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Nightrose> heh
 * Nightrose thinks she will not really suffice as a replacement for Hobbsee 
<Nightrose> but will try my best
<Hobbsee> you can try, anyway
<Mez> Remind me never ever ever ever to go into a room where Nightrose and Hobbsee both are
<\sh> hmmm
<Nightrose> rofl
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> mornin'
<Hobbsee> double trouble :)
<Nightrose> morning nixternal
<\sh> nixternal, har there he is
<\sh> nixternal, would you like to make the ppa packages greater then the backport packages? ,-)
<nixternal> \sh: such as?
 * Mez has a terrible imagination
<nosrednaekim> good where-is-kde4-kdegraphics-morning nixternal !
<nixternal> forgot to upload it for some reason
 * Mez can see himself lying on the floor in pool of blood with long pointy stick sticking out of him
<nixternal> looking at that now
<\sh> nixternal, installing backport packages 4.0.4, disabling backports again, adding ppa line, installing 4.1beta -> fails because some qt packages in backports have a higher version number then the ppa ones
<Mez> (or even 2)
<Nightrose> folks give the poor nixternal a break...
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> he just woke up.
<nixternal> \sh: were there recent qt updates in backports?
<Nightrose> Mez: that sounds unhealthy
<jjesse> wow its raining out hard
<\sh> nixternal, yes
<\sh> nixternal, at least they had the same version numbering but without the ~ppa1 ;)
<\sh> nixternal, kdebase-something-foo wasn't installable, because of libplasma2 and libplasma wasn't installable because of missing libqt4-webkit-4.4.0-1ubuntufoo~hardy bla.. and that's in both repos...but backports as said is greater regarding the versioning ~hardy1 vs. ~hardy1~ppa1 so I had to readd backports to get the packages installed
<\sh> ok..that was one foo and two blas too much -> smoking
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> that is weird, first time anybody reported that
<\sh> nixternal, i think it happens only when you disabled backports after installing 4.0.4
<jcastro> Nightrose: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam
<ScottK> a|wen and Riddell: I just gave a thumbs up on the guidance SRU.
<jcastro> Nightrose: if you want to add amarok to the upstream list that would be great
<Riddell> ScottK: groovy
<Nightrose> jcastro: sure :)
<a|wen> ScottK: nice :)
<jcastro> Nightrose: then locos can fight over you. :D
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> sounds good
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm a bit tied up with $WORK the rest of the day, so if you could sponsor it ....
<Riddell> ScottK: will do
<a|wen> :)
<jcastro> nixternal: Just to fill you in about our UDS talk. The idea is to get upstreams interested in the Global Bug Jam, and then allowing LoCo's to link up with a specific upstream (if they want) and concentrate on those specific bugs
<jcastro> nixternal: so if ubuntu-chicago wants to do kubuntu-specific stuff then add it to the page!
<Nightrose> jcastro: done
<Hobbsee> jcastro!
<santiago-ve> ryanakca: ping
<nixternal> jcastro: rock, I am sure our group will probably concentrate on some different stuff
<jcastro> Hobbsee!!
<Hobbsee> jcastro: having fun?
<jcastro> Hobbsee: now that UDS/FOSSCamp is over I can relax (a bit). :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ScottK> jcastro: Did we have to call it "Bug Jam".  It sounds like something I would get arrested for feeding to my kids.
 * yuriy knows ubuntu-mass won't want to do kubuntu specific stuff :-\
<jcastro> ScottK: I guess that depends on your kids.
<Nightrose> Czessi: ^ kubuntu-de could do kubuntu stuff
<nosrednaekim> ScottK: ^_^
<Nightrose> txwikinger: ^
<txwikinger> Nightrose: ?
<Nightrose> txwikinger: bugjam for kubuntu-de
<txwikinger> When?
<santiago-ve> yuriy: depends...
<Nightrose> txwikinger: whenever you want i think - ask jcastro
<santiago-ve> effie_jayx for example... wants to help on kde like me...
<santiago-ve> anbd he's a ubuntu guy
<\sh> ah
<\sh> Nightrose, btw...do we get official kubuntu locos? ;)
<santiago-ve> Btw... i am on planet.ubuntu.com at last :D
<Riddell> santiago-ve: yay, what was the problem?
<Nightrose> \sh: ;-)
<jjesse> yay seaLne
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> sorry
<jjesse> yay santiago-ve
<Nightrose> wohoo santiago-ve
<Riddell> doods https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay/Prep
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> nixternal just laughs!
<Riddell> that can't be a good sign
<nixternal> I laughed at doods actually :)
<txwikinger> Nightrose: I am not sure if we are located close enough to each other to do that in such a way
 * txwikinger can not travel to Germany for a BugJam
 * nosrednaekim is not prepared :)
<Nightrose> txwikinger: hmm good point - maybe the guys in berlin can do it
<\sh> Nightrose, in karlsruhe are also a lot of folks...we just need to reach them
<txwikinger> Yes, you could do that on a more city-focused way
<Nightrose> \sh: kubuntu folks? besides you and me?
<txwikinger> I may be able to get some people in Bham for a bugjam together
<\sh> Nightrose, yes and also ubuntu folks...
<\sh> anyways...time to leave the office...
<Nightrose> hmm time to go shopping...
<\sh> cu later...
<Nightrose> rain doesn't seem to stop any time soon anyway
<Nightrose> laters
<Riddell> ooh, yuriy volunteers!
<santiago-ve> Riddell: a bug... with my launchpad id (wich was 469)
<santiago-ve> http://blog.santiago.zarate.net.ve/archives/21-Hello-Planet-Ubuntu!!
<nosrednaekim> santiago-ve: let me guess, you can't have numbers?
<santiago-ve> nosrednaekim: i can have numbers
<santiago-ve> but lp or bzr complains with 'em
<santiago-ve> so only numbers in lp's ids... shoulndt be allowed
<yuriy> bleh, i tried recompressing kde4libs and now debdiff complains about it being the wrong size
<yuriy> though debuild -S worked
<Riddell> yuriy: you can't change the .orig once it has been uploaded, best to just keep it as it is
<yuriy> Riddell: when can you change it? only if the upstream version changes?
<Riddell> yuriy: yes, or you can reversion it to say kde4libs-4.0.5build1 say but I don't think it's a problem to leave it as it is
<Riddell> nixternal: so was I right in thinking you were volunteering to do a getting involved talk?
<nixternal> sure
<Riddell> any volunteers for packaging and merging howto?
 * Riddell eyes up apachelogger 
<mornfall> Hrm.
 * santiago-ve votes for Riddell LOL
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: AH... it has a Q3Frame .... how do I get rid of that?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: you can try editing the .ui file by hand and chaning it to a QFrame, or make a new QFrame in designer and move the widgets into it
<Riddell> delete the old one, rename the new one
<nosrednaekim> ok
<bobesponja> hi
<bobesponja> I'm trying kde4.1 packages, works good but what's the kde3 app name that is used to modify brightness for laptops?
<smarter> guidance-power-manager ?
<bobesponja> smarter: thanks :)
<bobesponja> smarter: my fn keys works again now that I launched guidance-power-manager :)
<smarter> is there a port of knetworkmanager to kde4 hidden somewhere on the intarweb?
<smarter> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager/ seems to be the answer :)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: hehe.... seems I have a GUI..... not to get a system that it will actually try to update :)
<nosrednaekim> *now
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: a good start
<bobesponja> smarter: do you know if kde4.1 packages comes with the twitter applet?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: you said you could only do a talk on a weekend?
<smarter> bobesponja: it doesn't
 * santiago-ve runs away from the word twitter
<bobesponja> smarter: ok, do you know which package I need to download?
<smarter> to get the twitter applet?
<bobesponja> smarter: yep, and the rest of the applets I guess
<smarter> I don't think they're packaged
<nosrednaekim> did the method for pushing to branches change on launchpad? they use to have some ssh://username@launchpad stuff, but now its lp:archive/location
<smarter> lp: is a shortcut
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: yeah... thats right, i'm going to be working (without breaks pretty much) on the weekdays
<bobesponja> smarter: I meant the tarball from the 4.1b release so I can compile it :)
<smarter> http://kde.org I guess ;)
<nosrednaekim> ok... so it tells me to do a launchpad-login which subsequently fails.... and yes, my keys are perfectly fine since I just did my planet-ubuntu push a couple days ago.
<nosrednaekim> never mind... I think I figured it out
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder how popular sunday evening would be
<Riddell> that would make it sunday afternoon for the US
<Riddell> seele: got a preferred time/day for tutorials day?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: itd have to be after 1:30 EST for me on sunday
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: what's that in UTC?
<nosrednaekim> 5:30 I guess
<Nightrose> jcastro: ;-) nice blog
<Nightrose> thx
<yuriy> is this about a particular sunday?
<Riddell> 15th?
<yuriy> actually, I don't think any weekend anytime soon works for me
<nosrednaekim> two weeks? sounds good to me as long as we have python bindings to plasma by then
<Riddell> darn well better do by then
<Nightrose> Riddell: 15th is amarok bug day with the kde bug squad - so if you want apachelogger to do a tutorial it might get complicated...
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: 4.1 beta 1 is enough for that?
<Riddell> Nightrose: hmm
<nosrednaekim> yeah, when nixternal packages the bindings
<Nightrose> Riddell: but ask him - just wanted you to know
<yuriy> uploading kde4libs
<ScottK> yuriy: For which release?
<yuriy> ScottK: 4.0.5 kubuntu-updates-testing ppa for hardy
<ScottK> yuriy: OK.  BTW, the bug I fixed in intrepid's 4.0.80 package last night applies to Hardy too.
<DreadKnight> nixternal: hey
<yuriy> ScottK: hardy's 4.0.80 or 4.0.4/5?
<ScottK> yuriy: Both
<nixternal> DreadKnight: yo
<DreadKnight> nixternal: ktorrent-kde4 didn't got installed along with kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<DreadKnight> (reinstalled kde4 1-2 days ago or so)
<nixternal> I haven't packaged ktorrent-kde4
<yuriy> ScottK: well too late for that upload, but should I do the change in 4.0.5 and reupload? how about 4.0.3 (SRU?)
<DreadKnight> oh... installed it manually and i noticed some issues with it (search engines drop down box missing)
<yuriy> ScottK: debdiff?
<nixternal> ScottK: makekdewidgets.1 isn't provided by kdelibs5-dev in the .80 packages I put in hardy ppa
<ryanakca> santiago-ve: pong
<\sh> nixternal, where does the "Debian" comes from in the kde4-kdm?
<santiago-ve> ryanakca: what has happened with the website? i want to help there :D
<nixternal> \sh: it isn't patched...I can fix that though in a bit
<nixternal> my god this one dude from Chicago is annoying the hell out of me
<\sh> nixternal, ah...the same with the keyboard layout...what needs to be done to get it straight I'll help out :)
<bobesponja> nixternal: I get "-- Didn't find the KDE4 automoc" when I try to cmake KDE/kdeplasmoid, any idea what path I should add to make it work (i did install kde4sdk)
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install automoc
<nixternal> bobesponja: just so you know, it isn't going to build on the 4.1 beta 1 packages
 * \sh has still his KDE/trunk svn ;)
<bobesponja> nixternal: ok thanks for automoc
<bobesponja> nixternal: is there a way to check KDE/kdeplasmoid from the day 4.1 beta 1 was frozen?
<ScottK> nixternal: Then it should be (and not -data)
<ScottK> yuriy: Just keep it in mind for next time.
<nosrednaekim> bobesponja: IIRC, there is a "tags" dir in the kdeSVN repo
<bobesponja> nosrednaekim: thanks, http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/4.0.80/ kdeplasmoid doesn't seem to be there though, maybe if I check the one from two weeks ago it should be fine
<mhb> Hobbsee: reading the log will give you the answer
<mhb> Hobbsee: you gave up, which is what I am considering
<ryanakca> santiago-ve: We're waiting for the sysadmins to install it
<santiago-ve> ryanakca: keep me updated plx0r, i wanna halp with the website :p
<ryanakca> santiago-ve: will do
 * ryanakca debates adopting knmap in Debian
 * ScottK pushes ryanakca forward.
 * yuriy declares nixternal's blog our new bugtracker
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<nixternal> yuriy: no doubt...
<nixternal> hrmm, no kdepim-dev for kde4
<yuriy> Riddell: are you currently working on any 4.0.5 packages or can I grab whatever's not built already?
<gribelu_> shouldn't there be a gwenview-kde4 in kde 4.0.80?
<gribelu_> actually it's kdegraphics-kde4 that wasn't updated
<yuriy> gribelu_: it failed to build
<gribelu_> ooh
<gribelu_> :|
<nixternal> gribelu_: it is building
<nixternal> it was in dep-wait
<nixternal> but I forced the rebuilds to start shortly
<gribelu_> :D
<gribelu_> great news
<nixternal> I have gwenview-kde4 btw
<nixternal> it may have failed on lpia only, or possibly amd64 due to a kdelibs update
<nixternal> also, I pushed extragear-plasma up as well
<gribelu_> i'm on 386 so i'll be fine hehe
<nixternal> and just now pushed yakuake 2.9.3
<gribelu_> heh.. i just got 2.9.2
<nixternal> ya, I did that last night, and today Sho_ release 2.9.3 :)
<gribelu_> great work though 4.1 seems be running/installing fine
<gribelu_> been running it for a few days now
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> I am going to update to either .81, or .82 depending on when that comes out
<gribelu_> should be easier now with all the dependencies fixed
<nixternal> ya
<gribelu_> should be.. hehe.. in bold
<apachelogger> Nightrose: it's not like I have an open time slot for the talk ;-)
<Riddell> yuriy: I'm not
<apachelogger> Riddell: generally I am not a fan of IRC talks, but as I said yesterday - everything for the project :)
<yuriy> Riddell: ok, working on kdegraphics
<ryanakca> ScottK: hmmm... I think I'll take it :)
<bobesponja> nixternal: if you could add KDE/kdeplasmoid to .81 or .82 that would be awsome :)
<yuriy> err am I supposed to be bumping depends and build-depends versions?
<yuriy> and soversions?
<yuriy> Riddell ^
<nixternal> note to all, if the package you are building requires anything from include/syndication/*, make sure you build dep on libboost-dev :)
<nixternal> otherwise you sit around and band your head :)
<yuriy> nixternal: actually this is your and stdin's changelogs that i'm looking at, so..
<nixternal> I bump them just to be safe
<nixternal> that way there if you upload kdebase and libs at the same time, you will build off of the latest
<yuriy> nixternal: i'm working on kdegraphics and kdemultimedia, and already uploaded kdegraphics before noticing this
<yuriy> nixternal: them == both soversions and builddepends?
<nixternal> so versions only if they have been changed
<nixternal> if build deps were say 4:4.0.4 and you are packaging 4:4.0.5, I will bump the old versio to the current 4:4.0.5
<yuriy> ok
<yuriy> so say in kdemultimedia-kio-plugins-kde4.install there is a usr/lib/kde4/lib/libaudiocdplugins.so.4.0.4
<yuriy> how do I know if I need to change that?
<Riddell> yuriy: no
<yuriy> no to what?
<Riddell> yuriy: it shouldn't need the build-depends changed, it should be bugfixes only compared to 4.0.4
<yuriy> oh, ok. and soversions?
<Riddell> how do you mean?
<Riddell> abi shouldn't change either
<Riddell> so safe to leave as 4.0.4 or whatever it is
<yuriy> so say in kdemultimedia-kio-plugins-kde4.install there is a usr/lib/kde4/lib/libaudiocdplugins.so.4.0.4 I don't need to change that?
<Riddell> no, that's something for upstream to do
<Serega> apachelogger: hey
<Serega> apachelogger: can I pick the kbibtex to merge?
<yuriy> dpkg-source: cannot represent change to doc/kscd/index.cache.bz2: binary file contents changed
<yuriy> and 2 similar
<Riddell> yuriy: rm doc/kscd/index.cache.bz2
<Riddell> something compiling in the wrong place I guess
<yuriy> i haven't compiled anything yet, that's on debuild -S
<apachelogger> Serega: sure
<Riddell> something made that file, the error means it's not in the .orig tar
<yuriy> Riddell: it is in kdemultimedia-kde4-4.0.4, and I don't think I did anything after extracting the tar that would've created anyfiles other than debian/
<Serega> I have found an issue in pykde4 - i18n function does not support multiple arguments
<Serega> afraid it is even the sip issue :(
<yuriy> ooh think i got it
<yuriy> forgot to bump the version. gotta stop doing that
<Arby> evening all, trying to test build ktorrent and the patches seems to be failing to apply http://paste.ubuntu.com/17311/
<Arby> any suggestions?
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'm adopting knmap in Debian. Do you think I should include kubuntu_00_autoconf2.60.diff in the Debian package (looks like it's your patch :) )... The patch permits the package to use autoheader*2.6* and autoconf*2.6*
<Serega> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kbibtex mentions intrepid but I can't really understand is merging needed or not. could you please help me with an explanation?
<apachelogger> Serega: debian includes 2.1 we include 2.0 ... so yes merge is necessary
<apachelogger> and intrepid is mentioned because the version for hardy was published in intrepid when intrepid development opened
<Serega> apachelogger: aah, thank you! now it is clear for me
<yuriy> Riddell: kdemultimedia-dbg-kde4 supposed to depend on kdelibs-dbg-kde4 and not kde4libs-dbg?
<yuriy> i think I may have gotten this error before when trying to install it so I think that's a mistake
<pgquiles> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> pgquiles: pong
<pgquiles> nixternal: are the kde 4.1 packages for hardy a port of the debian kde 4.1 packages or have you packaged them from scratch? :-?
<Serega> apachelogger: looks like kbibtex can be just synced
<nixternal> pgquiles: they are a mix of everything
<Serega> apachelogger: 99% sure :)
<nixternal> I pulled from places that had completed stuff
<apachelogger> Serega: so  will have to do a 1% check, huh? :P
 * Serega hides his eyes
<Serega> :)
<pgquiles> nixternal: ok. By reading your blog I got the impression you were packaging everything on your own :-)
<Serega> apachelogger: okay, okay... 100% sure. sync it :)
 * apachelogger revus mom patches
<nixternal> pgquiles: wouldn't make sense to package everything on my own if it is available
<nixternal> I am one of those who do not reinvent the whell
<nixternal> wheel
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Serega: what about kubuntu_01_kdepot.patch ?
<nixternal> what I did do was take a combination of stuff from both Intrepid and Debian and doctored the hell out of it to make it work on Hardy
<apachelogger> Riddell: should we keep a merge just because of the kdepot patch?
<pgquiles> nixternal: cool
<nixternal> then there were packages that aren't in either intrepid or hardy that had to be packaged from scratch
<nixternal> and I was packaging everything on my own :)  everyone else here was working on different projects
<Serega> apachelogger: where did you find that?
<pgquiles> will you provide nightly builds of 4.1?
<nixternal> heck no
<nixternal> way to much work, and the nightlies aren't even working from kde's side
<apachelogger> Serega: debdiff the current ubuntu package to the current debian package
<apachelogger> also nice that jpatrick didn't mention it in the remaining changes from last merge -.-
 * nixternal goes and mows the lawn in this 100 degree weather
<apachelogger> [report] kshutdown merge completed
 * nixternal watches as kdebindings build chokes his machine
<Serega> apachelogger: even such debdiff does not contain 'kdepot'
<apachelogger> diff -pruN 1.0.1-2/debian/patches/kubuntu_01_kdepot.patch 1.0.1-2ubuntu2/debian/patches/kubuntu_01_kdepot.patch
<nixternal> while (grass >= inches(1.25)) nixternal->mow();
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger hands nixternal a cookie
<apachelogger> Serega: well, I think just go ahead with another package
<seele> Riddell: of June or July?
<Serega> 1.0.1? but kbibtex is 0.2.1
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> what am I looking then?
<Serega> apachelogger: maybe we are talking about different packages?
<Serega> :)
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> we are
<apachelogger> dood
 * Serega whews
 * apachelogger notes that konsole needs a better way to show when tabs exceed the window length
<apachelogger> Serega: you're right
<apachelogger> Riddell: please sync kbibtex
 * Serega dances and and sings "merging, merging, merging, la-la-la"
<Serega> apachelogger: thanks for support
<apachelogger> Serega: thanks for meging
<Serega> kcemirror is mine?
<Riddell> seele: June (if we're talking about tutorials day)
<Serega> apachelogger: can I still ask you about this? do you have a time to answer?
<seele> Riddell: week of the 15th or 22nd, but time of day would depend on which day it is
<seele> basically any time i'm either not at a conference, in a meeting, or sleeping
<Arby> can anybody suggest how to fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/17319/ ?
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/
<Arby> trying to build ktorrent and the patches don't want to apply
<apachelogger> Serega: you certainly can, but I think kcemirror is not KDEware which makes me, as kde fanboy, less qualified ;-)
<Serega> oh... I was confused by 'k'
<Arby> apachelogger: ooo shiny :)
<Serega> apachelogger: what about ketm?
<Serega> god... it is last 'k'!
<Serega> ah... kdmtheme
<apachelogger> kdmtheme sounds good
<apachelogger> Arby: I would agree if there wasn't plasma :P
 * Serega attacks
<Arby> apachelogger: meh, I don't like stuff on my desktop anyway :)
 * apachelogger tries compiling google-gadgets
<Arby> still looks pretty
<apachelogger> configure: error: qt4, libxml2 or spidermonkey are missing, which are required for qt host.
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> good thing that thing provides qt4 support at all :D
<Riddell> seele: oh aye, I remember you saying you've got a busy schedule
<Arby> Serega: I already attempted kdmtheme, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdmtheme/+bug/227912 for my efforts
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227912 in kdmtheme "merge kdmtheme 1.2.2-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<Arby> Serega: feel free to take over if you like
<Arby> not my finest moment
<Serega> Arby: I take this
<apachelogger> ../../../ggadget/backoff.cc:65: error: 'rand' was not declared in this scope
<apachelogger> nice
<seele> Riddell: 1 hour right?  about general usamajility or something in particular?
<Serega> gOOgle missed include?)
<Riddell> seele: yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: kbibtex synced
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> yuriy: that dbg depend could well be a mistake
<Riddell> ryanakca: does it compile without that patch?
<Riddell> Serega: pykde4 i18n is much fixed in 4.0.5 and 4.1 svn
<ryanakca> Riddell: Haven't checked yet, if it compiles without, drop it?
<Riddell> Arby: ignore 97_fix_target_link_libraries.diff, it's not needed
<Riddell> ryanakca: if it compiles without it in debian and ubuntu I guess it can be dropped, but there's probably a reason it was added there
<Arby> Riddell: ok, just delete the patch?
<Riddell> Arby: yes
<Riddell> and remove from series
<Serega> Riddell: whew, cool. So in near updates I will get a working one?
<Arby> cool
<Arby> one step closer
<Riddell> Serega: yes
<Serega> thanks
<ryanakca> Riddell: *nods*... If ever you remember why you added it, please poke me :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: probably because it wouldn't relibtoolise
<Riddell> try  make -f admin/Makefile.common  too in debian and ubuntu
<ryanakca> Riddell: aha, *** YOU'RE USING autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.61.    *** KDE requires autoconf 2.52, 2.53 or 2.54     make: *** [cvs] Error 1   :)
<Riddell> blamo
<ryanakca> Thanks :D
<Riddell> seele: so what's your schedule like on sunday 15th?
<apachelogger> ah well, I give up, google-gadgets doesn't wanna compile
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the licence?
<apachelogger> Riddell: apache
<Riddell> oh, nice
<apachelogger> well, if it was compiling... ;-)
<apachelogger> it probably just doesn't like intrepid
<apachelogger> Riddell: once Serega finished kdmtheme, we are done with merging for now :D
<Riddell> surely there's more in main?
<Riddell> basket
 * apachelogger shudders
<Riddell> filelight
<seele> Riddell: looks good to me, late UTC would be best
<Riddell> kshutdown
<apachelogger> kshutdown is in universe
<apachelogger> and merged
<Riddell> noteedit
<Riddell> qtparted
<Riddell> screenkast
<Riddell> showimg
<Riddell> that's all I can see for universe
 * apachelogger jumps at filelight
<Riddell> qtstalker
<Riddell> I wonder what that does
<Serega> guys, in debian/copyright of debian package was changed email of an author. I should just copy change to debian/copyright of ubuntu, right?
<Riddell> qsynth
<Serega> *copy the change
<Riddell> Serega: yes
<Serega> thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: please sync filelight all my changes got applied in debian
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> seele: this too early? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay/Prep
<Riddell> yuriy: how's that timing?
<seele> Riddell: nope, that's fine
<Riddell> nixternal: ?
<Serega> aargh, diff of diff destructs my brains
<Arby> ktorrent has me beat the error is http://paste.ubuntu.com/17319/ and the patch is http://paste.ubuntu.com/17329/
<apachelogger> Riddell: please sync basket, kontact plugin version patch got applied in debian
<Arby> I have no idea why it won't apply
<apachelogger> uh that is fast :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: screenkast as well, patch applied in debian
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> -.-
<Serega> apachelogger: please check: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1039875
<apachelogger> com'on
<apachelogger> can't debian just create proper patch files :S
<apachelogger> Serega: please use paste.ubuntu.com pastebin.ca is too slow for my fast working mind ;-)
<Serega> apachelogger: okay. repast it now?
<apachelogger> nah, for the next paste
<apachelogger> it loaded in the meanwhile
 * apachelogger declares qtparted the awfullest merge he ever did
<apachelogger> +      * add the homepage link to the description in debian/control
<apachelogger> Serega: that one got applied in debian
<Serega> apachelogger: but not in description
<Serega> so it was confused me
<Serega> okay
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> technically
<apachelogger> if homepage is part of the source stanza
<apachelogger> it shouldn't be in the description at all
<Serega> ah... sec, I'll remove it now
<apachelogger> Serega: nah
<apachelogger> I'll do that
<apachelogger> and upload right away
<apachelogger> Serega: good job
 * Serega blushes and bows
<Serega> apachelogger: thank you for you carefull teaching
<Serega> *your
<apachelogger> hehe, you're welcome
<Riddell> erk, what did I miss?
<apachelogger> nothing important
<Serega> apachelogger: so, we continue to merge non-kde packages or it is better to return to gdebi-kde4?
<apachelogger> Serega: Riddell listed some more above
<apachelogger> you could continue with qtstalker
<apachelogger> that name is just too interesting :D
<Serega> apachelogger: haha, we competing with Riddell
<Serega> 2 for 1 - not so fair
<apachelogger> a) Riddell is a robot
<apachelogger> b) he probably doesn't do merging
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we have a race going on here?
<Riddell> merges are best at this time in the cycle, while there's still kde/qt-ish merges to be done
<Serega> apachelogger: no, he add unmerged!
<Serega> *adds
<Serega> here is the competition: all merged or drawn in merges :)
 * apachelogger is confused and continues breaking qtparted
 * Serega believes qtstalker is a qt port of S.T.A.L.K.E.R :)
<Riddell> there's all these to be merged too ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.0.80/src/extragear/
<Riddell> using the -kde4 packaging but dropping the -kde4 name
<Riddell> don't do plasma though, that's going away
 * Riddell snoozes
<seele> nixternal: hmm.. have you heard anyone have problems resizing windows in the 4.1 beta?
<Serega> Riddell: nah, it's not fair! add merges one-by-one as we do merge :)
<apachelogger> if my padawan wouldn't be lost I could make him merge all that boring stuff :|
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-06
<apachelogger> omg, qtparted builds again
 * apachelogger uploads before he finds something else to fix
<apachelogger> [report] qtparted merged
<apachelogger> [report] kdmtheme uploaded
<apachelogger> Serega: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdmtheme thank you :)
<Serega> apachelogger: np =)
<Serega> bah! qtstalker has changes in .orig
<apachelogger> Serega: yeah, lovely, isn't it :S
<Serega> apachelogger: sweet... I'm going to move it to cdbs, ok?
<apachelogger> Serega: you can do everything, but you should keep in mind that everything you change increases the time one has to spend on the next merge
<Serega> and, actually, want to clean the patch as it is not locale-aware :-\
<Serega> woohoo!
<apachelogger> lets make that almost everything ;-)
<yuriy> Riddell: that timing doesn't work for me. as I said, I don't think any time during the next 3 weekends work for me, so I may not be able to do it at all
<jofko> hello
<jofko>  anybody knows where i can found default profile for settings  kde4 apps?
<nixternal> seele: haven't heard anything about resizing issues
<nixternal> I am experiencing a lot of the same issues that I have in the kde4daily
<nixternal> Riddell: hahaha, you from Chicago? :P
<seele> nixternal: do you have compiz installed?
<nixternal> seele: no I do not
<seele> ah hah
<seele> nixternal: looks like compiz breaks kwin or something
<seele> at least with what justin just installed
<seele> he disabled all effects and he can resize windows now
<nixternal> someone has compiz running with it smewhere because they were talking about it
<yuriy> seele: bug 237567?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237567 in desktop-effects-kde "resize is not enabled by default when desktop-effects is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237567
<yuriy> hmm should I be concerned about kdegraphics failing to build on lpia?
<yuriy> what is lpia anyways?
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: yeah... I have to fix up the effects levels for Intrepid... they suck right now
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: Low Power Intel Arch.
<Serega> knite, folks
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: maybe some of these should be fixed for Hardy?
<yuriy> (you did desktop-effects-kde? i keep forgetting if it was you or mhb)
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: I wanted to, but by the time I recognized there was a problem I couldn't
<nosrednaekim> we kinda did it together
<yuriy> ah. that explains it :P
<nosrednaekim> but if there is a bug ^_^
<yuriy> maybe some of them could be SRU?
<nosrednaekim> I'll work on getting a better set of configs
<nixternal> kdebindings suck!
<nosrednaekim> gotta get compiz running first :P
<yuriy> nixternal: are the 4.0 ones bad as well? have been avoiding those
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: haha,.... apachelogg was complaing about them a couple weeks ago
<yuriy> not that there's a lack of packages to choose from
<nixternal> I am having an issue with the DOM:: classes with smoke
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: whats a SRU?
<nixternal> stable release update
<nosrednaekim> ah
<nosrednaekim> ok... I'll see what I can do.
<crimsun> nixternal: (since I'm not identified) I doubt my opinion makes any difference regarding your submission, and I'm no longer core-dev.
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: kdebindings do suck
<JontheEchidna> I feel your pain
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-effects-kde/ several crashers there
<yuriy> hmm maybe you can't see them
<yuriy> since apport bugs are private
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I can see any crashers there
<yuriy> hmm maybe I can subscribe you or something. I don't know what the policy on that is, it hasn't been an issue for me since I'm in bugcontrl
<nosrednaekim> I'd better get in bug ctrl
<Jucato> seele, yuriy, Nightrose. congrats
<yuriy> thx Jucato
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: I suppose you as a council member just can't make me be in bug ctl :P
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: hehe. wrong council ^_^
<yuriy> it should be OK to just subscribe you or assign to you, but I want to make sure what the policy is
<Jucato> the Jedi Council
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: I'm the upstream maintaner pretty much so I don't see the harm
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: I think these are OK to make public anyway
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: what's your LP id?
<nosrednaekim> nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> :P
<seele> yuriy: ah, yep. that's it
<seele> Jucato: thanks
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: ok... that first bug is probably kwin crashing...
<yuriy> lol, i take it apport replaces usernames with "username" and this guy's username was "t"
<yuriy> have fun reading that backtrace :P
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: sorry if a couple of these are duplicates that apport didn't catch, i'm not paying too close attention to the traces
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: you should probably just subscribe to bugs for the package
<yuriy> (that doesn't help the private thing though)
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: ok, you should be able to them all now
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> couple of these aren't even bugs
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: like? if it crashes it's a bug..
<yuriy> titles might be off though, but traces tell all
<nosrednaekim> like complaining about compiz not working.... and then saying he has no composite extention.... its a driver problem
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: i think the trace is about something else though, same as half of them or so, about not finding Default.ini
<nosrednaekim> ah... I see... I think I know what the problem is there too
<nosrednaekim> lol.... I see the "t" one.. thats pretty funny
<nosrednaekim> thanks yuriy, I'll take a look at those soon
<yuriy> :)
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for further reading
<yuriy> wow kdeedu is the 2nd biggest module
<yuriy> hmm kalzium failed to build
 * dAsKrEeCh finds that he doesn't understand stirgi very much
<Hobbsee> mhb: i didn't give up.  i switched areas.  that being said, i'm reasonably inactive nwo
 * dAsKrEeCh stickes daises in Hobbsee's hair
<Hobbsee> ooh, daisies!
 * dAsKrEeCh sticks spelling checks in dAsKrEeCh's keyboard
<dAsKrEeCh> :-)
<dAsKrEeCh> how are you Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> dAsKrEeCh: doing OK.  exams soon :(
<dAsKrEeCh> which exams?
<Hobbsee> uni
<dAsKrEeCh> Duh
<dAsKrEeCh> which subejects
<dAsKrEeCh> subjects
<Hobbsee> a java subject, a computer networking subject, and a maths subject on finite state acceptors, encryption, and otehr fun.
<dAsKrEeCh> Hobbsee: sounds wonderful
<crimsun> good luck
<Hobbsee> thanks..
<Jucato> nixternal: pokey pokey. if you could update your yakuake-kde4 package to at least 2.9.2. that version has a fix for keyboard shortcuts :)
<Jucato> kthxbye :)
<dAsKrEeCh> what kinda keyboard shortcuts?
<Jucato> Fixed shortcuts with versions of KDE 4 trunk (4.1) from April 22nd 2008 and newer. The Konsole KPart now defaults to overriding shortcuts, and Yakuake must do additional work to continue to receive them. <---- those kind
<Jucato> specially shortcuts to switch tabs
<dAsKrEeCh> erk
<Jucato> KDE 4.0 users won't probably notice the bug
<dAsKrEeCh> That would be me
<Jucato> s/notice/have/
<dAsKrEeCh> Jucato: http://bomahy.nl/hylke/blog/yes-its-coming/
<Jucato> poo kopete
<Jucato> er.. poor*
<Jucato> :D
<dAsKrEeCh> Well far as I know that's why Google has been paying Sean for like a yaer now
<dAsKrEeCh> Though.. I guess that might have been rumours
<dAsKrEeCh> bah
<dAsKrEeCh> reboot time
<nixternal> Jucato: yakuake is 2.9.3 :)
<nixternal> and yakuake has been 2.9.2 since yesterday
<Jucato> your PPA?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> ~kubuntu-members-kde4
<Jucato> ok. I'll inform flaccid to update
<Jucato> thaaaaaaanks nixternal :)
<Jucato> now can I have free money? :D
<nixternal> always :)
<Serega> good morning, friends
<Serega> apachelogger: ping
<blizzzek> morning
<Hobbsee> evening!
<Serega> good evening, Hobbsee! :)
<nixternal> mornin'
<santiago-ve> http://xkcd.com/433/
<dasKreeCh> Oh please let Konqueror be fixed with Qt 4.4 come 4.0.5 :-)
<\sh> dasKreeCh, use trunk ;)
<dasKreeCh> \sh: after 4.1 ships :)
<\sh> what I really like in trunk is the oxygene window color...it has some nice blue stripes in the titlebar...I wonder how I do get that back in 4.1beta packages
<dasKreeCh> \sh: wait for Beta 2? :-)
<\sh> dasKreeCh, na it's in trunk :) 4.0.81 ;)
<\sh> dasKreeCh, so it has something to do with the color scheme
<Serega> btw, my kde4-desktop became unusable after night update: strong artifacts on GUI
<Serega> maybe proprietary nvidia driver though...
<\sh> funny...on intel I don't have any problems with or without compositing...but on ati ... with compositing it's unsuable slow...and without it somehow works
<Serega> gurus, who can review and upload my merge? it's not very big
<Arby> morning all
<Serega> Arby: hey
<Serega> Arby: I have beaten kdmtheme :)
<Arby> I noticed, good work :)
<Serega> thank you
<santiago-ve> gah >.< i want to s33lp!!
 * Serega misses apachelogger
<Nightrose> morning :)
<Nightrose> Jucato: thx :)
<Serega> morning Nightrose
<Serega> interesting,,, can I upload my merge by myself?
<Riddell> Serega: not unless you're a motu
<Serega> hm... I want to became a motu
<Serega> Riddell: Jon, have you a minute to review and upload?
<Riddell> Serega: can do, what do you have?
<Serega> Riddell: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/17428/
<Serega> it is qtstalker
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#MOTU  for how to join MOTU
<Riddell> hmm, paste.u.c not working here
<Riddell> Serega: can you use another pastebin
<Serega> Riddell: I have use kubuntu.pastebin.ca, but apachelogger has banned it :)
<Serega> Riddell: what do you prefer?
<Riddell> that's fine
<Serega> I can repast this in a second
<Serega> wait a sec...
<Serega> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1040226
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a python/qt developper here that would be interested in coding a kcm module for xrandr for both kde3 ans kde4
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the email of the guy doing the gnome thing we saw at the uds ?
<flaccid> Tonio_: does the retricted drivers support randr for multiple displays?
<Tonio_> flaccid: I don't use them, but I think there is an effort for this
<Riddell> Tonio_: bryce
<Tonio_> flaccid: I personnaly use radeonhd atm
<Tonio_> Riddell: Harrington ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, I'll ping him on that point then
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, but it's probably easier to fix the tool in KDE 4
<Tonio_> Riddell: the krandrtray ?
<flaccid> Tonio_: yep its a big gap in the support :(
<flaccid> especially for nvidia users
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking about that for kde3 too in fact (I still have to consider kde3 for our clients unfortunatelly...)
<Riddell> "Make debian/rules fail on clean errors"  Serega why that?
<Serega> Riddell: just to calm down lintian. Maybe phrase isn't so good
<Serega> Riddell: you can see: I just have turned on care of clean-errors
<Riddell> Serega: you edited Toolbar.h ?
<Serega> Riddell: nope, debian had that change in .orig
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> hmm, the same change is in 02_fix_gcc4.3_ftbfs.diff
<Serega> if the same == in .orig
<Serega> then yes
<Serega> It's to send this dpatch stuff to debian maintainer asap
<Serega> *it's better
<Serega> before they do more changes in original source
<Riddell> patch unexpectedly ends in middle of line
<Riddell> patch: **** malformed patch at line 238:
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> Serega: can you pastebin just the 02_fix_gcc4.3_ftbfs.diff file, patch doesn't like it for some reason
<Serega> Riddell: sec...
<Serega> Riddell: here http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1040236
<Serega> kubuntu.pastebin.ca lagged
<santiago-ve> shehs! Riddell you dont sleep?!
<Riddell> I just had a good 9 hours of sleep
<Nightrose> Riddell: don't tell anyone - you'll loose this superhero aura ;-)
<Serega> :)
<Riddell> but I was hacking on code in that sleep!
<Nightrose> hah
<Nightrose> very good
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Serega> true developer never leaves coding
<santiago-ve> ^  true
<santiago-ve> im still "merging" 3 sources of the same project... made by different developers... >.<
 * santiago-ve started 2 days ago :S
<Riddell> santiago-ve: what project is that?
<santiago-ve> Riddell, the ROMBO project...
<santiago-ve> you can read some here: www.rombo.org.ve if you cna understand spanish... or i can give you a small overview
<Riddell> it uses gambas?
<santiago-ve> the client, yes
<santiago-ve> that project is a exotic mix of languages~
<Riddell> Serega: stalker uploaded, many thanks
<Serega> Riddell: thanks Jon
 * santiago-ve getting hungry >.<
<santiago-ve> and no pizzas left...
<santiago-ve> well back to work anyways...
<Serega> it is ok if I pick qemu?
<Riddell> Serega: that's a complex app, and nothing to do with qt
<Riddell> you'd need to ask the server team if you wanted to do it
<Serega> ah,,, not qt, right
<Serega> not really
<Serega> so... qsynth?
<Riddell> go for it
<santiago-ve> Serega, Riddell have you seen some app called Qtdevelop¡
<santiago-ve> ?
<Serega> santiago-ve: yes
<Serega> but only seen
<Riddell> santiago-ve: no but I've heard of it
<santiago-ve> for a sec i thought it was on the repos... anyways... its somewhat "quick" to develop c++ stuff with qt bindings~ very interesting tho
<Riddell>  [dpkg-source output:] dpkg-source: error: file filelight_1.0.orig.tar.gz has size 1386174 instead of expected 718760
<Riddell> E: 'dpkg-source -x' failed for /home/lp_archive/syncs/filelight_1.0-2.dsc [return code: 6400].
<Riddell> looks like that'll need to be merged then
<Serega> how can such happen? misupload of original tar?
<Serega> Riddell: looks like qsynth can be synced. I just can't what does "
<Serega> mv $(CURDIR)/debian/qsynth/usr/share/applications/desktop $(CURDIR)/debian/qsynth/usr/share/applications/qsynth.deskt
<Serega> op
<Serega> " do
<Serega> sorry
 * Serega will never ignore konversation warnings
<santiago-ve> hahahah
<santiago-ve> :p Serega happens sometimes :D
<santiago-ve> woooooo almost done here >.<
<Riddell> Serega: it moves it tohave a valid name
<Riddell>   * debian/rules: rename desktop to qsynth.desktop (LP: #93218)
<Serega> Riddell: ah... first is not a directory... somehow straightforwards solution. May I fix it in the right way?
<Riddell> Serega: what's the right way?
<Serega> Riddell: if the desktop file is generated by build tools then I will force them to produce 'qsynth.desktop' instead of 'desktop'
<Serega> however good patch for upstream
<Riddell> doesn't look like it is
<apachelogger> Riddell: why would you use another pastebin than paste.u.c?
<Serega> Riddell: aha, I see. then create a dpatch which deletes desktop and creates qsynth.desktop. How do you think?
 * Serega waves to apachelogger
 * apachelogger gives Serega a cookie
 * apachelogger has a photo shooting thing in 40 minutes :S
 * Serega crunches and smiles widely
<Riddell> Serega: shrug, can do
<Riddell> apachelogger: because p.u.c wasn't working for me
<Serega> woohoo!
<apachelogger> Riddell: strange, it's like the only one that is working in a usable way for me all others are loading for ages
<Riddell> I just wish they wouldn't change everything to dos lineendings
<apachelogger> Riddell: that sounds like a wishlist bug ;-)
 * apachelogger has to leave
<apachelogger> laters
<\sh> apachelogger, it sounds like a developer bug
<Serega> server reboot?)
<flaccid> trying to install coremoid from the 4.1 beta 1 ppa which requires libplasma1, but thats not in the ppa repos yet?
<\sh> flaccid, libplasma2
<\sh> flaccid, looks like it's not updated for it
<Serega> I see "debian-rules-ignores-make-clean-error" again, is it normal? shouldn't we fix that?
<flaccid> \sh: yep gotya
<\sh> Serega, it's a packaging faux pas
<flaccid> thanks
<\sh> Serega, file a bug + send fix in dbts and/or fix it in ubuntu
<Riddell> the correct fix is usually not just to remove he dash though
<Serega> \sh: I'm merging this package right now, so I guess no need to file a bug
<\sh> Serega, it's really a faux pas which should be fixed in debian + ubuntu to be lintian clean :)
<Serega> autotools artifacts?
<\sh> Serega, debian/rules: clean: \n -$(MAKE) clean is wrong ;)
<\sh> Serega, take a look here: http://lintian.debian.org/reports/tags/debian-rules-ignores-make-clean-error.html
<Serega> \sh: I understand but it is a consequence, not a source of problem
<Serega> \sh: what forces maintainers to put that dash?
<\sh> Serega, there are some cornercases where you want that the build / debuild just runs through and not throwing errors
<\sh> the "dash" will actually do that...ignoring errors in debian/rules aka makefile
 * Serega likes that
<Serega> clean builds I mean
<\sh> it's a misunderstanding of the clean target imho...the same as "not understanding build-dependencies which needs to be installed before someone does debuild -S [-sa -k...]
<santiago-ve> w00t! almost done... and i'm gonna make it to get early to work...
<\sh> Serega, well...clean target, as said, will be executed two times: 1. debuild -S , but most of the time (especially for autotools packages) the Makefile is not created...2. during build phase..Makefile exists, so it shouldn't fail at all, but some Makefiles (even produced by configure) do have bugs, and with the "-" in front of that, the maintainer doesn't see them => totally wrong...
<Serega> hehe...
<\sh> Serega, checking if Makefile exists ==true then executing "make clean" is sane...and if Makefile exists == false , don't call "make clean" :)
<Riddell> yes,  [ ! -f Makefile ] || $(MAKE) distclean
<Riddell> is the way to go
<Serega> cool, I will arm this
<\sh> Riddell, as written on linitian report page ;)
<Riddell> that's where I copied it from :)
<Serega> qsynth behaves strange...
<Serega> several patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff, but I have copis all source from orig just before debuild
<Serega> I guess some targets modify sources :-\
 * Serega wants to fix and looks carefully at Riddell and \sh
<\sh> depends what was done before ... what does changelog says? :)
<Serega> \sh: "patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff config.guess" I doubt this is reflected in the changelog :)
<Riddell> Serega: if it's just config.guess/config.sub I don't care
<Riddell> autotools will do that and I've never found it worth the hassle to tidy it up
<Riddell> Makefile.in likewise
<Serega> Riddell: not only, that's the problem
<Riddell> what else?
<Serega> aaa, f..ck
<Serega> \sh: changelog rulez
<Serega> :)
<Serega> Riddell: 'desktop' is just added by the Maintainer)))
<Serega> how did you say this? tsk?)
<Riddell> tsk indeed
<Serega> whew
<Riddell> it should be added inside the debian/ dir
<Riddell> and given the correct name
<Riddell> feel free to fix then send the diff to debian bug tracker
<\sh> hopefully he didn't just change the .desktop file, and patching other stuff with quilt/dpatch/simplepatchsys or whatever...he should use only one patch system...
<Serega> aha, thanks guys
<Serega> \sh: no patchsystem was used at all
<\sh> Serega, why is lintian complaing then, a patch system is added to debian/control then but not used?!
<\sh> complaining even
<Serega> \sh: I have added it :)
 * \sh shoots Serega  ;)
<Serega> ...but that was only a top of the iceberg
 * Serega dies
 * Serega pursuits \sh as a terrific ghost
 * \sh remebered a ubuntu-motu-school session about patching system...did they ever told the audience, that the debian diff.gz is already a patch system? ,-) 
<Riddell> a patch system that should never be used!
<\sh> -EDEPENDS -EMAINTAINERDECISION -EBUTDONTINTRODUCEANEWONERULE1
<\sh> but we can agree...diff.gz is nice, but for small/medium/heavy source patches totally stupid....the same goes for cdbs/simplepatchsys
<Serega> that guy have converted one icon fron png to xpm. I think it's better to convert at the build time by imagemagick, how do you think, gurus?
<\sh> Serega, and introducing a complete imagemagick build-dep?
<Riddell> sounds like hassle
<Riddell> also the .xpm is for debian menu system, which we don't care about in ubuntu land
<\sh> Serega, shiped in debian/ or directly in $(CURDIR)?
<Serega> \sh: .dep of course
<Serega> in .org :)
<\sh> but the old .png is still there?
<Serega> Riddell: oh, okay I will move it to ./debian only for debian
 * Serega is poetic today
 * \sh is confused now
<Serega> \sh: what?
<\sh> if debian maintainer is doing that in diff.gz, leave it as it is...don't introduce another barrier....
<\sh> if the .png from .orig.tar.gz is not installed to the proper location, address this only in debian/rules and install the .png
<\sh> if you need to patch things, please use the same patch system (here: diff.gz) and annotate that in debian/changelog or a sane location
<Serega> \sh: png is installed
<Serega> \sh: I would like to perform this for build sanity
<Serega> \sh: I will do as you advice, thank you
<\sh> Serega, just remove quilt/dpatch from debian/control and patch the sources directly as the maintainer did...that helps ... and file a bug to debian maintainer, to switch patch system to a sane default
<\sh> hopefully he listens ;)
<Serega> \sh: heh, that's easy. ok.
<Serega> \sh: erm... please point me to debian bugtracker
<\sh> bugs.debian.org ?
<Serega> dunno, really
<\sh> you need to file the bug via email still :)
<Serega> :)
<Serega> oh...
<\sh> it's not as simple as lp but there is a doc who to do it
<\sh> s/who/how/
<Serega> \sh: is "Please convert your changes to high level patchsystem patches" sound good?
<Serega> as a title
<NForce24> hi all, i have a bad crash on kde4.0.80. here it is:
 * santiago-ve writes: bzr commit -m "<some loooooooooong comment"
<NForce24> kde4.0.5 to kde4.0.80 via apt-get dist-upgrade, and now system settings->appearance does not work..when i click on it, system settings exits. the same problem with kopete->configure->chat window
<NForce24> kde4.0.5 to kde4.0.80 via apt-get dist-upgrade, and now system settings->appearance does not work..when i click on it, system settings exits. the same problem with kopete->configure->chat window
<NForce24> kde4.0.5 to kde4.0.80 via apt-get dist-upgrade, and now system settings->appearance does not work..when i click on it, system settings exits. the same problem with kopete->configure->chat window
<NForce24> kde4.0.5 to kde4.0.80 via apt-get dist-upgrade, and now system settings->appearance does not work..when i click on it, system settings exits. the same problem with kopete->configure->chat window
<NForce24> kde4.0.5 to kde4.0.80 via apt-get dist-upgrade, and now system settings->appearance does not work..when i click on it, system settings exits. the same problem with kopete->configure->chat window
<NForce24> kde4.0.5 to kde4.0.80 via apt-get dist-upgrade, and now system settings->appearance does not work..when i click on it, system settings exits. the same problem with kopete->configure->chat window
<NForce24> kde4.0.5 to kde4.0.80 via apt-get dist-upgrade, and now system settings->appearance does not work..when i click on it, system settings exits. the same problem with kopete->configure->chat window
<NForce24> kde4.0.5 to kde4.0.80 via apt-get dist-upgrade, and now system settings->appearance does not work..when i click on it, system settings exits. the same problem with kopete->configure->chat window
<santiago-ve> NForce24, use pastebin please
<Serega> aw...
<NForce24> kde4.0.5 to kde4.0.80 via apt-get dist-upgrade, and now system settings->appearance does not work..when i click on it, system settings exits. the same problem with kopete->configure->chat window
<NForce24> shit, sorry
<flaccid> ban NForce24
<flaccid> NForce24: you might want to read freenode guidelines
<NForce24> ok i cant use this client :/
<flaccid> why not use something useable like konversation
<santiago-ve> hell im hugry as hell
<Jucato> flaccid: what was he using?
<Jucato> santiago-ve: did you just eat NForce24? O.o
<santiago-ve> Jucato, well... i think... i just ate an arepa with meat :D
<flaccid> Jucato: actually not too bad.. KVIrc 2.1.3 'Renaissance': build 5022 Thu Nov 23 13:23:48 UTC 2006
<nforce__> ok, now i hope it will paste normally
<nforce__> i have upgraded my kde4.0.5 to kde4.0.80 via apt-get dist-upgrade, and now system settings->appearance does not work..when i click on it, system settings exits. the same problem with kopete->configure->chat window
<flaccid> [20:58] <flaccid> NForce24: i can't replicate your bug. are you sure the upgrade worked correctly? does sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop return anything besides nothing to upgrade?
<nforce__> my upgrade didn't work correctly. i got many errors, and i had to do apt-get -f install many times. errors were on kdebase packets (but after few tries, they were updated) and there were errors on updating kdeutils too
<nforce__> and only kdf packae is still not installed because of error
<flaccid> nforce__: so what is the output of the command above?
<Serega> Riddell \sh: damn... looks like qsynth-0.2.5 package is an orphan: upstream is 0.3.2 from 2007-12-19 !
<Riddell> hum, time for an upgrade?
<\sh> Serega, check wnpp meta bug list on dbts :)
<nforce__> updated 0m installed 0 new, 0 for remove, and 0 not updated
<Serega> Riddell: may I, may I repackage it? it helps me to understand packaging
<Serega> :)
<\sh> Serega, http://bugs.debian.org/wnpp
<\sh> Serega, the last upload of the orig maintainer was 2006-11-27
<\sh> http://packages.qa.debian.org/q/qsynth.html
<Riddell> Serega: go for it
<Serega> Riddell: repackage from scratch for sid?
<Serega> intelligently, of course
<Riddell> well I'd start with intrepid
<Riddell> then submit to debian if you want
<Serega> why are build-stamp file tricks needed?
 * Serega goes to the job :(
<Riddell> file tricks?
<seele> Riddell: so i was thinking about kickoff menu items and intrepid upgrades
<Riddell> seele: mm hmm?
<seele> Riddell: and pretty much anyone upgrading from 3.5.9 to 4.1.3 will have a lot of double kde3/kde4 applications, huh?
<seele> Riddell: should we think about an upgrade/remove utility for in the upgrade process? to clean out old kde3 applications (editable of course)
<Riddell> seele: in intrepid most kde 3 apps are just replaced with the kde 4 one
<seele> right, so how does that effect currently installed applications?
<seele> right now i have hardy and a ton of kde3 applications
<Riddell> they get upgraded to the kde 4 version
<seele> ok, so kde3 app entry gets removed?
<Riddell> it's not like hardy where we have kde 3 and 4 co-installable
<seele> unlike what happens now?
<Riddell> yep
<seele> ok ok, that's what i wanted to make sure of
<seele> cool, thanks for indulging me :)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: what if I wanted the kde3 version.... is kde3 now going to be installed to /usr/lib/kde3 :P ?
<nosrednaekim> or will you just chnage the executable name....
<txwikinger> Will KDE4 really be ready for commercial use?
<flaccid> i would hope so
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: kde 3 libs is still around, if there's no kde 4 version then we'll only have the kde 3 package still
<Riddell> txwikinger: it'll be ready for an intrepid release
<nosrednaekim> ok.... I can't think of any kde3 apps I'd like to have when I can have the kde4 one, so thats probably going to be fine.
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: how does this time and day suit you? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay/Prep
<nosrednaekim> fine as far as I know right now
<nosrednaekim> Hopefully there won't be any graduation parties i'll have to go to...
<Riddell> so everyone is fine apart from yuriy
<nosrednaekim> and I have a day or so to get really familiar with making plasmoids :P
<Riddell> a week
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I'll be gone half the week for orientation at the university
<apachelogger>   libqt4-debug: Depends: libqt4-gui (= 4.3.4-0ubuntu3) but 4.4.0-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<apachelogger> Riddell: please kill the libqt4-debug deb
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: It seems that your recompile-gtk-qt-engine-kde4-with-KDE-4.1 trick didn't work. It also seems that the latest svn update of gtk-qt-engine fixes the segfaultiness.
<nosrednaekim> nixternal is still asleep no doubt :P
<ScottK> Best time to kick him.  He won't move.
<JontheEchidna> I tried to package the latest svn but the patches won't apply
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uploaded your patch to bug 235121 thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235121 in kubuntu-meta "kubuntu-desktop missing "KDE" in description" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235121
<apachelogger> ah, no need to package google gadgets for linux, plasma is getting native support :D
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Glad I could help
<etretyak> Hey guys, do we have some real development plan for Intrepid with people responsibility and so?
<etretyak> Riddell: ^^
<etretyak> According to USD Specs we need to do a lot of things.. and with out following some plan we may fail..
<ScottK> etretyak: In general, yes.  It's not all worked out and we'd always love to have more help.
<Riddell> step 1 would be updating the ToDo page I guess
<Riddell> then find people for the tasks
<etretyak> Riddell: I think it is not enough just to find people.. We need to formilize development process.. It is opensource.. and people starts and quits projects. I think we should create some  simple plans for each project to follow development process..
<etretyak> imho :)
<Nightrose> ewwww is it just me or is this signature inappropriate? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2008-June/028616.html
<Riddell> Nightrose: highly
 * Riddell e-mails him
<Nightrose> thx
<\sh> my company sig has more lines ;)
<\sh> people don't care about netiquette anymore nowadays
<Nightrose> \sh: it is not about the length...
<Nightrose> read the first line
<Hobbsee> ...wow
<Nightrose> indeed
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: i'd suggest a signature about castration in return, or something, but i don't think the other men would be so happy...
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: ;-)
<Nightrose> anyway... it is being dealt with - let's move on
<\sh> oh ...
<\sh> idiot...I should send him an igasm ;)
<Nightrose> heh
<\sh> Nightrose, a nice feature of my email client is to cut out signatures...
<coreymon77> i dont use email clients
<coreymon77> i just use gmail
<\sh> gmail doesn't work properly with my imap server...
<Nightrose> dito - though I am just giving the new kontact a try
<Nightrose> let's see how that goes
<\sh> but that's not important...kwin just crashed with twitter plasmoid
<coreymon77> what do you mean it doest work
<coreymon77> its webmail
<coreymon77> you open up a browser and go to it
<\sh> coreymon77, 1) webmail is a problem 2) I have my own mailspool on my imap server...never use a global player, if you want to avoid lawful interception especially in the US
<coreymon77> oh, im canadian
<coreymon77> so i dont have to worry as much about that stuff
<coreymon77> besides, ive got nothing to hide anyways
<\sh> coreymon77, you have...gmail sits in the us...and the us state can intercept all emails they don't care what nationality the user has
<coreymon77> what do i care what the us does
<coreymon77> i have nothing to hide
<\sh> most people who are intercepted have nothing to hide...
<coreymon77> go ahead, read my email
<coreymon77> the most you are goig to get is a few links to funny flash sites
<\sh> can someone reproduce it? add twitter to the desktop, and resize it...
<Nightrose> \sh: worksforme
<\sh> hmmm....
<\sh> oh it's not kwin...
<\sh> it's da plasma itself
<\sh> now panel is gone
<Nightrose> \o/
<\sh> I wonder how I can get it back now
<Nightrose> \sh: right klick on desktop -> add panel
<ScottK> coreymon77: If you don't care about your privacy now, someday when you do care, you won't have any.
<coreymon77> ScottK: that would be when i change email
<\sh> Nightrose, there is no clicking anymore...the only thing which works are the key shortcuts to switch desktops
<Nightrose> \sh: ohhh nice ;-)
<ScottK> For the guy with the bad sig, if it were my list, I'd just unsubscribe him and tell him to come back once he's out of the 1950's.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kubuntu-meta 1.76 has failed to build across most platforms
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: blame python-apt, not worth worrying about currently
<JontheEchidna> ok
<Nightrose> hmmm keyboard shortcuts in konsole are interferring with my irrsi shortcuts :(
<ScottK> Riddell: Any more thoughts about python-kde3 and libkonsolepart.so?
<ScottK> Riddell: You were right on about the kde4libs build failures.  Once zul fixed mysql, amd64 built just fine, so I just kicked of retrying the rest.
<Riddell> ScottK: not had a chance to look at it but it can't be that hard to stop it using konsole, it was only added recently
<ScottK> Remove the konsole dependency and then rip stuff out until it builds?
<santiago-ve> err
<santiago-ve> guys
<santiago-ve> looks like i just found a bug... or idk... konsole doesnt starts when user has fish as default shell :S
<santiago-ve> nvm
<santiago-ve> my mistake
<jpds> fish is a shell?
<Nightrose> santiago-ve: i have it as default and it works just fine :)
<Nightrose> jpds: it is - and a nice one
<santiago-ve> Nightrose, ye... it just saw the "not found msg wrote it wrong lol"
<Nightrose> santiago-ve: ah ok ;-)
<jpds> Nightrose: ah right.
 * jpds hugs his zsh
<santiago-ve> now trying to get a tty with root to fix it
<santiago-ve> xD
<jpds> Nightrose: nice shell indeed.
<Nightrose> ;-)
<santiago-ve> done... fixed
<Nightrose> yay
<santiago-ve> ah there :d
<santiago-ve> :D
<santiago-ve> got my shell again :D
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> now i had to delete all my .kde* dirs
<emonkey> hf
<\sh> moins danimo
<danimo> heya
<danimo> does anyone know why psi segfaults in hardy?
<danimo> seems to crash in qca
<nosrednaekim> danimo: not getting any segfaults here
<danimo> nosrednaekim: do you have backports enabled?
<nosrednaekim> no...
<danimo> that might be it
<\sh> qt4 crash?
<danimo> \sh: I think it's related to  the fact that I have the kde4 repo installed
<nosrednaekim> danimo: I have that too...
<\sh> danimo, when does it crash?
<\sh> directly or only after you logged in?
<\sh> doesn't crash here...and I have the ppa packages installed
<danimo> \sh: right at startup
<\sh> not here...
<danimo> \sh: removed the backup packages, problem remains
<nosrednaekim> danimo: do you have kde4 packages from backports?
<nosrednaekim> *qt4
<danimo> I removed the backports and deinstalled all kde4 packages
<\sh> danimo, try to reinstall qt4 libs again...
 * danimo removes
<\sh> apt-get install --reinstall ? ;)
<danimo> oh that exists?
<danimo> *blushes*
<\sh> well, depends what you have installed...hardy libqt4 you need to remove/purge the newer ones and then install from hardy official archives (!= backports, != ppa)
<danimo> no worky
<danimo> brb
<jjesse> with today's updates from the ppa will that be all of kde 4.1 beta 1?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think kdebindings have been updated yet
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: thanks for the info
<danimo> \sh: didn't work
<\sh> what does strace say?
<\sh> now...time to rush home
<danimo> \sh: nothing useful
<danimo> \sh: crahses after a few futex calls
<\sh> grmpf
<danimo> crashes in QCA::providers
<danimo> no debug syms unfortunaly
<\sh> you can get them
<\sh> ddeb.ubuntu.com
<\sh> ddebs.ubuntu.com?
<\sh> so...now...cu later...
<danimo> ok
<etretyak> cu
<yuriy> kdeaccessibility-kde4 debian/ looks scarily simple
<Riddell> yuriy: it needs someone to split it up
<Riddell> yuriy: how is 4.0.5 coming along?
<yuriy> Riddell: slowly
<Riddell> yuriy: I see you've uploaded a good number to updates-testing
<Riddell> yuriy: do you know of anyone who has tested them yet?
<yuriy> yeah, but a bunch left to go. and I don't think anybody's tested them other than myself
<Riddell> hardy testers needed for 4.0.5!
<yuriy> hmm for kdeaccessibility I didn't get a debian/tmp after running debuild
<Riddell> yuriy: there's only one .deb made so it gets installed to debian/<packagename> instead
<Riddell> no need for --list-missing
<yuriy> ah, ok
<jjesse> if i have 4.1 installed on hardy then i can't test 4.0.5 correct?
<Riddell> no, you'd need to uninstall it
<Riddell> well, you could use a chroot
<jjesse> hrmm
<jjesse> don't think i have time right now to figure that out
 * Riddell gives it a shot
<jjesse> sorry i'm trying to learn a new product and then write a training course about it
<Riddell> ah, stdin :)
<stdin> \o
 * nixternal is hungry
<Riddell> stdin: able to test yuriy's 4.0.5 packages?
<stdin> should be able to on my desktop, yeah
<Riddell> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-updates-testing/ubuntu hardy main
<Riddell> yuriy: working good here
<yuriy> cool
<nixternal> hrmm, how come dpkg --compare-versions doesn't want to work for me dangit
<Riddell> nixternal: echo $?
<Riddell> what are you doing?
<Riddell> yuriy: what modules still to do?
<nixternal> 0
<nixternal> just messing around
<Riddell> 0 means true
<yuriy> Riddell: everything there that's not updated in the last 2 days. -kdeartwork is incoming
<nixternal> 0 means true? what? :)
<Riddell> nixternal: well it depends on what you asked it
<Riddell> dpkg --compare-versions 1 gt 2; echo $?
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> that's what I was doing wrong
<txwikinger> nixternal: yes
<txwikinger> 0 means no error
<nixternal> ooh, I get a new laptop on monday :)
<nixternal> oh my, I can't believe I just did what I did
<Riddell> did you burn the new laptop?
<nixternal> hehe, not yet :)
<nixternal> I had created a plasmoid for adept notifier
<nixternal> and....well I did rm -rf on the directory I thought was the old one
<nixternal> it wasn't
<Riddell> erk
<yuriy> er..wow, ouch
<Riddell> is why bzr push is recommended
<nixternal> shouldn't be to hard to get back working though
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, I need to start doing that more often
<nixternal> since you said that, let me fire off one now on my personal directory
<Riddell> yuriy: grabbing kdesdk and kdetoys
<yuriy> k, grabbing kdenetwork
<jjesse> nixternal: do you start your job on monday?
<nixternal> jjesse: yes
<Riddell> nixternal: what's the job?
<nixternal> Linux Packaging and Development Engineer as well as the future Open Source Community Manager
<yuriy> ooh sounds good
 * yuriy needs to find a company interested in that kind of stuff
<nixternal> there are a few in Chicago, but most want you to work with Red Hat or CentOS
<nixternal> right now, the applications will be built on an appliance based off of CentOS
 * yuriy is working with Red Hat at school
<nixternal> but I would like to go with a deb repo or a conary setup there
<nixternal> I haven't worked with Red Hat in a while, but it can't be that difficult
<yuriy> except the answer to "what should I be working on?" is "I don't know, it's friday" so i'm working on kubuntu packages instead
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> nixternal: sounds like just your sort of thing
<nixternal> ya, getting paid for what I do here, can't beat that :)
<Riddell> nixternal: do you get to tell us what you're packaging and community managing?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> it is all GPL
<jjesse> no he signed a non-disclosure
<nixternal> Riddell: cleversafe.com - they make a distributed storage solution
<jjesse> you can be a part of a community, but you have to sign this no disclosure
<nixternal> jjesse: haven't signed it yet, but there is one of course
<nixternal> they do have some code that isn't GPL
<jjesse> i've signed so many vof those for my work
<Riddell> uh oh, he used the word "solution"
<Riddell> he'll be wearing a tie next
<Riddell> "PPA exceeded its size limit (1695.00 of 1024.00 MiB)" uh oh
<nixternal> nevah, shorts, t-shirt, and flip flops :)
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, I was gonna ask about cleaning out the ~kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa to be safe
<Riddell> might be an idea
<nixternal> I removed some outdated stuff, but there are some gutsy kde4 stuff in there
<Riddell> well, ~kubuntu-members-kde4 I think I asked for lots of extra space on hat
<nixternal> didn't know if they were safe to remove yet or not
<nixternal> oh, groovy
<stdin> afaik, the limits aren't enforced atm
<nixternal> we can leave them in there for the time being and if we hit the size limit we can blow them away
<yuriy> bug 234415 invalid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234415 in kdenetwork-kde4 "kdenetwork depends on Qt 4.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234415
<jjesse> yuriy: you are invalid :)
<stdin> I was going to mark that as invalid, but I'm not sure so left it
<yuriy> Riddell: ^
<yuriy> Riddell: also should I add the recommends in bug 146198 to kdenetwork?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 146198 in kdenetwork-kde4 "Add libjasper-runtime to 'Recommends'" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146198
<stdin> seems like a bit too much work for a minor change imho
<stdin> (234415)
<Riddell> yuriy: close bug 234415, it's just what happens when we have 4.4 in backports
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234415 in kdenetwork-kde4 "kdenetwork depends on Qt 4.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234415
<Riddell> yuriy: I wouldn't worry about that recommends
<Riddell> yuriy: chap in #kubuntu-testers confirmed that they work, so moving to -backports
 * yuriy flinches
<jjesse> nixternal: under a tornado watch till 10pm eastern
<nixternal> jjesse: same here, just until 6pm our time
<Serega> lintian gives me no-architecture-field, but I have it :-\
<apachelogger> Serega: plz paste the control file
<Serega> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17663/
<Serega> apachelogger: I guess you compare letter-by-letter the word "Architecture"
<Serega> apachelogger: dude, I did it 10 times :)
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> just lost connection ;-)
<Serega> maybe lintian just hates me?)
<apachelogger> maybe you broke  your lintian :P
<Serega> :)
<apachelogger> please paste the whole error
<apachelogger> I've never heared that one
<Serega> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17666/
<apachelogger> well, scru it
<apachelogger> the arch field is there
 * Serega googles about "scru"
<Serega> apachelogger: I guess it means "ignore"m right?
<apachelogger> yes ;-)
<Serega> apachelogger: thank you :)
<yuriy> I am getting some files with dh_install --list-missing on kdewebdev
<yuriy> but those files are already listed in kxsldbg-kde4.install, some twice
 * a|wen notices some coincidence of build-tools going crazy today
<yuriy> Riddell: ^
<Serega> apachelogger: muhaha, dh_installman have fixed that quirk :))
<Serega> Riddell: qsynth_0.3.2-0ubuntu1 is done
<Serega> ah... I brb
<stdin> it's good to know I still have the power to crash X
<apachelogger> stdin: lol
<Serega> apachelogger: Harald, maybe you want to look at my shinig-new qsynth_0.3.2-0ubuntu1?
 * Serega tries to do not brag
 * Serega fail
 * apachelogger is too demotivated to revu :S
<apachelogger> stdin could do that
<Serega> stdin: pleease
<stdin> got a link?
<Serega> apachelogger: I'll give you a cookie!
<apachelogger> stdin gets a cookie from you for checking and I get a cookie from stdin for uploading ;-)
<Serega> stdin: I should give you 3 files, right?
<Serega> dsc tar.gz and diff.gz
<stdin> yep
 * stdin wonders if he can crash the internet next
<Serega> I have no outer ftp unfortunately, what is the common method of file transfer in such cases?
 * Serega wants to present stdin a DVD with Windows Vista
<stdin> I guess you could use one of those file upload sites, or email (I don't know if dcc will work)
<stdin> or any other imaginative way you can think of
<Serega> stdin: email sounds good. where to send?
<Serega> I can't find your
<apachelogger> revu is also an option
<stdin> revu is always a good option, if you can
<stdin> or tsimpson@ubuntu.com if not and I'll slap it on my server
<Serega> stdin: sent
<stdin> you're missing the XSBC-Original-Maintainer field
<stdin> do you have the copyright on the project?
<Serega> stdin: I thought it is the copyright of the package
<stdin> no, that goes at the bottom
<Serega> stdin: I have removed that field, as this package was created from scratch for ubuntu by me
<Serega> stdin: I have added that copyright to calm down lintian thoug
<Serega> *though
<stdin> Serega: why does the debian/changelog have other entries if you created it from scratch?
<Serega> stdin: is it better to delete it?
<Serega> I am confused here
<Serega> it is a... some history of a package in ubuntu
<Serega> stdin: please, advice me how to do
<stdin> well, if you took the debian package and remade it for ubuntu you should have the XSBC-Original-Maintainer field, if it's your package then the changelog should only have one entry
<Serega> stdin: it's completely mine
 * Serega is deleting the rest of changelog
<stdin> then I'd say a new changelog to stop confusion is best
<Serega> stdin: where is the difference?
<stdin> a changelog documents changes from an original, it's a completely new package so it is the original
<Serega> stdin: okay. so I have 1 entry and "s/New upstream release/Initial release". good?
<stdin> Serega: change debian/watch to "http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/qsynth/qsynth-(.*)\.tar\.gz debian  uupdate", uscan doesn't like it otherwise
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> do you have a "Needs Packaging" bug?
<Serega> not yet, I have only 256kbs inet yet :)
<stdin> I mean on launchpad
<Serega> bah! Timeout on server...
<stdin> oh, timeouts, fun
<Serega> stdin: no I don't
<Serega> actually I was merging this package]
<Serega> But I have found it is seriously outdated and malformed
<Serega> so, with a bless of Riddell I have created the new one :)
<stdin> doesn't the Makefile understand DESTDIR?
<stdin> and I'm guessing you wanted usr/share/man for the mandir, not usr/share/mani
<Serega> oooh... the second is infodir
<ryanakca> Serega: if you're updating the packaging and the app, I'd poke the Debian Maintainer...
<Serega> but there is neither man nor info thoug
<Serega> *though
<Serega> so I delete both
<Serega> ryanakca: it is an orphan
<Serega> ww... damn, forgot the abbreviation
<ryanakca> Serega: adopt it then :)
 * Serega smiles and lovely says "Come on, baby, go to your daddy"
<Serega> here I am
<Serega> ryanakca: I like this idea :)
<Serega> stdin: what to do with that Copyright? Just remove or copy from any sourcefile?
<stdin> Serega: the copyright is ok, you just need to change the line "Copyright (C) 2008 by..." to whoever owns the copyright
<yuriy> stdin: think you could help me with kdewebdev?
<yuriy> I am getting some files with dh_install --list-missing on kdewebdev
<yuriy> but those files are already listed in kxsldbg-kde4.install, some twice
<stdin> Serega: ie: "Copyright (C) 2003-2007, rncbc aka Rui Nuno Capela" I guess
<stdin> yuriy: do you know if the files are in the .deb though?
<Serega> stdin: aha, found it
<Serega> thanks
<Serega> done
<stdin> and have you changed the debian/watch file?
<Serega> nope
<Serega> even don't know what is it
<stdin> should be "http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/qsynth/qsynth-(.*)\.tar\.gz debian uupdate"
<stdin> it lets you scan the server to see if a new .tar.gz is available
<Serega> ah, cool
<Serega> stdin: you specified only 3 fields, is it ok? Or split Site/Directory?
<stdin> as it as :)
<stdin> I tested with uscan and it doesn't like it when split
<Serega> heh :)
<Serega> I have not tested that url for validity...
<Serega> downloads.sourceforge.net !
<santiago-ve> ryanakca, ping
<Serega> nah... heanet.dl.sourceforge.net is right
<yuriy> stdin: hmm none of the xsldpg files are in any of the generated debs
<stdin> is the package in the control file?
<yuriy> and there is no kxsldbg-kde4 deb
<yuriy> no
<stdin> that'd be the problem, you need to put kxsldbg-kde4 in the control file for it to be made I guess
<yuriy> I don't see anything documenting why it's not being built
<stdin> me either
<a|wen> yuriy: do you have the package accessible anywhere?
<yuriy> a|wen: i'm working off the debian/ that's currently in backports
<yuriy> kdewebdev-kde4
<yuriy> wondering if kxsldbg-kde4 not being built was intentional
<a|wen> yuriy: looks like someone forgot it
<yuriy> I could add it, but I don't know anything about it so don't know what to put for dependencies and such
<a|wen> yuriy: if not i suppose you would clean up the build-dir for that package ... which it isn't
<yuriy> although, can't just add new binaries like that can I
<a|wen> yuriy: not in a backport i suppose
<Serega> stdin: I have sent you a corrected diff.gz
<yuriy> OK, i'll leave it as is for now, and will do another version if Riddell has a better suggestion
 * a|wen hoped debian had kxsldbg in experimental ... but they didn't
<a|wen> yuriy: sounds like a good idea asking Riddell
<yuriy> heh there aren't actually any changes in this module anyway
 * a|wen suspects that kxsldbg might have been introduced sometime between 4.0.0 and 4.0.4 and it just wasn't discovered
<yuriy> a|wen: but there is a .install file for it..
<stdin> Serega: you should change " $(MAKE) prefix=$(CURDIR)/debian/$(package)/usr \ install" to just "$(MAKE) DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/$(package) install"
<stdin> and add your copyright to the bottom of debian/copyright
<a|wen> yuriy: you've got a point ... strange no matter what
<stdin> Serega: like "This Debian package is (C) 2008 Sergey Rudchenko <sergey.rudchenko@gmail.com> and is licensed under the GPL, see `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL'."
<stdin> (stolen from the kde4 packages)
<yuriy> ok that leaves just kdesdk which Riddell said he's working on :)
<yuriy> oh and kdebindings
<Serega> stdin: done
<Serega> stdin: something else? should I send you an update now?
<stdin> Serega: I think that's it now, send me the new diff and I'll put it on a server for apachelogger
<a|wen> yuriy: cool :) ... sounds like we're getting close ... we'll soon be able to actually run kubuntu intrpid as the very large transitions in kde packages start to slow down
<Serega> stdin: thank you
<stdin> no problem :)
<yuriy> a|wen: this is 4.0.5 for backports, nothing to do with intrepid
<Serega> stdin: sent
<a|wen> yuriy: ahh ... thought you were also part of the big kde-move-to-/usr/bin
<yuriy> nah, i'm doing easy stuff
<yuriy> other than the 3 debdiffs in the last couple months, I haven't done any packaging before
<a|wen> heh :) ... sounds like you're starting to get hooked
 * a|wen notes that even his intrepid pbuilder root seems fragile to all the transitions ... good sign that an upgrade would be too early
<stdin> Serega: you sure that's the new .diff?
<stdin> md5sum is the same as the last, so I'd guess not ;)
<Serega> stdin: arrr.... forgot to debuild :)
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/kde-nightly.ogg
<Serega> apachelogger: kool!
<Serega> stdin: check again. sorry.
<yuriy> hmm kde4's open with dialog needs a search feature
<a|wen> apachelogger: nice!
<yuriy> I keep expecting it since it's everywhere else in kde4
 * yuriy clicks a couple extra things and watches the screencast
<yuriy> is this really 514 hours long? :P
<Serega> yuriy: not really :)
<yuriy> dragon bug!
<yuriy> (hmm I wonder if there is such a species)
<apachelogger> probably
<stdin> Serega: the line is a bit long, and you should remove the old reference to /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2, otherwise you're there
<stdin> yuriy: dragonfly :)
<yuriy> apachelogger: sweet!
 * Serega doubts KDE4 on BSD already
<DAskreeCH> Serega: based on?
<Serega> :)
<nixternal> Serega: bsd + kde4 == good to go!
<Serega> hm... that's cool
 * nixternal uses pcbsd + kde 4.trunk
<Nightrose> woahhh apachelogger++
<apachelogger> ah that is totally worth a ++
 * apachelogger hacked startkde to more dynamic behaviour
<Serega> stdin: sent again :)
<Serega> ++apachelogger then!
<apachelogger> if only we had a karma bot ;-)
<Serega> many people dislike postfix :)
<stdin> my server's down for upgrade right now, hope jussi doesn't mind :)
<stdin> apachelogger: http://jussi01.com/stdin/upl/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> stdin, Serega: you killed a bunch of debian changelog entries
 * Serega says "it's not me"
<stdin> apachelogger: that was my idea because it;s no longer a merge
 * Serega points to stdin :)
<apachelogger> stdin: what happened to the debian package?
 * stdin points to Serega for that one
<Serega> apachelogger: very outdated orphan and very malformed (changes in .orig, etc)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Serega: please at least mention the reasons for completely repackaging in the changelog
 * stdin awaits judgement from the great apachelogger and offers lambs for the sacrifice
<Serega> :)
<apachelogger> and technically it should go through the revu package
<apachelogger> as it is a new package
<Serega> np, I just made it :)
<Serega> my first, btw
<stdin> apachelogger: well, we've "broken" those rules before on occasion ;)
<apachelogger> I know, but it's not really urgent or important or anything ;-)
<apachelogger> so I see no reason for breaking the rules right now :P
<Serega> apachelogger: one thing: could you please edit changelog by yourself? I will commit suicide I if debuild and send diff.gz one more time
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> stdin: do you think we should break rules?
<apachelogger> what if the revu coordinator finds out?
 * apachelogger is all of a sudden scared
<Serega> revu isn't so far, right?
<stdin> apachelogger: if you can get a motu/core-dev to ack the package, it should be ok I suppose
<apachelogger> ah wth
<Serega> my package isn't a great exception :)
<apachelogger> we are teaching here
<apachelogger> Serega: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<apachelogger> get it up on revu
<stdin> making sure you have your gpg key set in launchpad
<stdin> (then await the sync)
<Serega> okay
<Serega> stdin: yes, I have
<apachelogger> Serega: watch file needs some love
<apachelogger> man uscan
<apachelogger> describes how to properly use it with sourceforge
<apachelogger> and please remove the comments
<Serega> apachelogger: ok, thanks
<apachelogger> section="Apps/Sound"\ <--- in menu file is IIRC the old format, nowadays it's "Applications/Sound"
<Serega> please suggest me a good text for changelog (explanation of rebuilt)
<apachelogger> Repackaged because current package in Debian is ....
<stdin> ... pants
<Serega> em... so maybe remove "* Initial release" ?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger>  QSynth is a fluidsynth GUI front-end application written in C++ around the Qt4
<apachelogger>  toolkit using Qt Designer
<apachelogger> the information that Qt Designer was used is quite .... unnecessary
<yuriy> what and where is libsmokeqt2 and why does kdebindings depend on it?
<Serega> apachelogger: directly from the homepage
<apachelogger> that's in debian/control
<apachelogger> yuriy: it is from kdebindings
<apachelogger> it's some kind of scripting library thingy
<yuriy> apachelogger: there is a libsmokeqt4-2 package from kdebindings
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> smokeqt2 is from kde3
<yuriy> then the depends is a mistake?
<apachelogger> Serega: yeah, I am just saying that a user probably wouldn't mind if the devs have created the GUI on paper with a pencile, then scanned it and ran it through an OCR application ;-)
<Serega> =)
<yuriy> apachelogger: ah, right, bug 215012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215012 in kdebindings-kde4 "unable to install kdebindings-kde4" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215012
<Serega> apachelogger: you told about sections, where is it?
<apachelogger> Serega: debian/menu
<yuriy> apachelogger: ok to change that to libsmokeqt4-2 you think?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-07
<apachelogger> Serega: is there a specific reason you are compating with debhelper 4?
<apachelogger> yuriy: let me check
<Serega> apachelogger: nope, just leaved
<Serega> apachelogger: is there a way to determine that?
<ScottK2> apachelogger: compat 4 is not deprecated so there's no reason to bump it unless the package actually needs a later version.
<apachelogger> ScottK2: well it is a new package, so I see no reason to use it either
<apachelogger> Serega: if you change it and the build breaks you know that you have to run in 4 compability mode ;-)
<ScottK2> Artificially bumping version requirements is not generally a good thing.  All supported Ubuntu versions have Debhelper 5, so it really doesn't matter much.
<Serega> =) how to change? increase/decrease?
<Serega> so, guys, I set it to 5? right?
 * Serega is confused
 * Riddell wanders back from a hard night's rocking
<ScottK2> Does the package actually need debhelper 5?
 * Serega envys Riddell
<apachelogger> yuriy: has to be changed to qt4-2
<Serega> ScottK2: it builds with 4 very well
<yuriy> apachelogger: ok, will do
<ScottK2> My advice would be leave it, but your looking for apachelogger to advocate it, so I'd recommend doing what he says.
<apachelogger> ScottK2: from a teching point of view I would now suggest bumping it ;-)
<Serega> okay. Actually, I tend to ScottK2's approach
<Serega> but will not argue
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> you are doing the packaging :P
<Serega> :p
<apachelogger> I am just here to take care you don't break anything
<Serega> done
<Serega> all done
<apachelogger> Serega: what is the purpose of debian/qsynth.desktop?
<Serega> apachelogger: oh... it's trash
<Serega> I wonder where is debian/patched came from :-\
<apachelogger> you probably run a debuild?
<Serega> nevermind... just cleaned
<apachelogger>   icon="/usr/share/pixmaps/qsynth.xpm"
<Serega> yes, indeed
<apachelogger> in debian/menu
<apachelogger> you don't create the xpm file anywhere
<Serega> oh...
<Serega> can I specify png?
<apachelogger> I doubt it
<apachelogger> though, I am not a debian/menu specialist
<Serega> \sh told xpm necessary for debian
<apachelogger> http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/menu.html/ch3.html#s3.7
<apachelogger> The icons should be in xpm format.
<Serega> I will create debian/qsynth.xpm now
<apachelogger> k
<Riddell> .xpm doesn't matter for ubuntu
<Riddell> or rather debian menu doesn't
<apachelogger> Riddell: not even for fuxbox and stuff?
<apachelogger> *fluxbox
<Riddell> fluxbox should use the xdg standard like the rest of the world
<apachelogger> well, should
<apachelogger> anyway, Serega, you can drop the menu stuff if you want
<Serega> apachelogger: where is this menu displayed?
<Serega> synaptic/adept?
<Riddell> it's not (unless you install xdg-menu, which we don't, dunno if debian does)
 * apachelogger rebuilds kde-nightly-kdebase
<ScottK2> OTOH, supporting Debian Menu in the package isn't bad and getting it right now will make it easier to get it into Debian later.
<Riddell> true
<Serega> I obey "man uscan" but get an error:
<Serega> http://qa.debian.org/watch/sf.php/qsynth/ failed: 500 read timeout
<Serega> or warning...
<ScottK2> The sourceforge stuff has been timing out a lot lately.  I shouldn't let it bother you if you've got it right.
<Serega> http://sf.net/qsynth/qsynth-src-(.+)\.tar\.gz   debian  uupdate
<Serega> must be ok
<Serega> can I get public ftp somewhere in LP or else?
<ryanakca> santiago-ve: pong
<santiago-ve> ryanakca, any news from the sysadmins? about the website?
<Serega> apachelogger: I'm ready to upload to revu
<ryanakca> santiago-ve: I haven't heard back from Riddell yet, but my guess is no... We'll have to wait 'till Monday... or Tuesday... or July... some day hopefully :/
<yuriy> I bet if Ubuntu wanted to install a new website they wouldn't have to wait for three months after the release
 * Serega goes to sleep
<Serega> see you all tomorrow
<santiago-ve> Serega, this is the moment when i feel envy...
<santiago-ve> :(
 * santiago-ve hasnt slept... but only like 1 hr at work xD
<Serega> santiago-ve: c'mon give a rest to your organism!
<santiago-ve> Serega, will do, as soon as a meeting on #ubuntu-ve is over
<yuriy> hmm any ideas? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15096624/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-lpia.kdebindings-kde4_4%3A4.0.5-0ubuntu1~hardy1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<yuriy> I think I had that error locally as well when i ran debuild -j2, but then I ran debuild again and it was fine
<yuriy> hmm ok I think other archs built though
<nosrednaekim> don't worry about lpia.... who ises it anyway?
<yuriy> which makes all the modules
<yuriy> please test!
<yuriy> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-updates-testing/ubuntu hardy main
<ryanakca> How could one build knmap on a host without internet access? The manpage is in docbook format and http://paste.debian.net/5585/
<jjesse> evening
<stdin> yuriy: don't forget python-kde4
<jjesse> wow some crazy thunderstorm tonight
<RameTux> its morning here in indonesia :D
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<crimsun> orly
<nixternal> ya, now reply to my core-dev app, you are still a hero in my eyes :)
<nixternal> !nixternal |nixternal
<crimsun> eh, my correspondence really doesn't mean anything these days.  :)
<nixternal> sure it does
<nixternal> plus w/o them, my app gets kicked back :)
<yuriy> stdin: python-kde4 was never backported for 4.0.4 either
<mornfall> nixternal: Can I have the code, please? :)
<nixternal> mornfall: what code?
<mornfall> [17:47]     nixternal | #kubuntu-dev % I had created a plasmoid for adept notifier
<nixternal> ahh ya, I gotta recreate that, *had* means I don't have it any more...I was in the wrong tty and accidentally purged the wrong directory
<nixternal> it wasn't hard to create, nor did it take long either
<mornfall> ... Ouch.
<nixternal> I wish I would have still had it opened in Kate
<nixternal> then I wouldn't have lost it
 * Jucato wonders if nixternal should start aliasing rm to rm -i (or vice versa)
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> it's becoming a habit it seems :)
<nixternal> I know have my ~/dev setup in svn
<nixternal> ya, I had even started working with Plasma::Animator for the icon on update and checking update as well
<nixternal_> hrmm
<nixternal_> why does KDevelop hate me?
<flaccid> Jucato: do you recommend any certain qt options for qt-copy
<nixternal_> read the README.qt-copy
<nixternal_> there is a configure portion towards the top that is good
<flaccid> just wondering if anything outside of that..
<flaccid> or in particular, but cheers!
<flaccid> i have kde3 and kde4.1 pkgs on this system, just remove the kde4 pkgs before install and kde3 can remain?
<flaccid> im trying to compile qt-copy with ./configure -qt-gif -debug -fast -no-exceptions -no-separate-debug-info -system-libpng -system-libjpeg -system-zlib -dbus -webkit -no-phonon -nomake examples -nomake demos -prefix $QTDIR and getting shift: 1779: can't shift that many , also $QTDIR appears to be blank
<flaccid> wouldn't mind asking about the suggested script here which doesn't seem to be correct: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Kubuntu_and_Debian
<Jucato> flaccid: did you copy the sample .bashrc as instructed by the guide?
<Jucato> you're supposed to be the one that sets $QTDIR
<flaccid> must of overlooked that thanks
<flaccid> ah i skipped over that for some reason heh
<Serega> heya
<\sh> apachelogger, pingeling quassel ... don't upload the package you prepared please...it's crashing in the settings dlg...I'm trying to address this somehow with a recent git checkout
<\sh> .oO(or I just kick sput in his guts to fix it ;))
<apachelogger> \sh: I'd go with the latter
<apachelogger> \sh: but I think we should get the package in
<\sh> apachelogger, if you can wait a couple of minutes...
<apachelogger> otherwise I have to start waiting for accepting all over again instead of just uploading to the archive ;-)
<apachelogger> \sh: it's already uploaded
<\sh> argl
<\sh> ok
<\sh> ^^
<\sh> let's update it then when it's out of NEW
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> makes more sense then rejecting and reuploading IMO
 * apachelogger puts that issue on a knote
<\sh> there are other things I'm trying to fix (I promised sput to do some work on it)
<apachelogger> oh, nice :)
<\sh> apachelogger, as well: channel listbox should be configurable (sorted / unsorted)
<\sh> btw...it works well with dircproxy ;)
<\sh> mirrors are updating...
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<\sh> kde4 trunk -> kdevelop new world order is building
<apachelogger> \sh: btw, do you use a different kdehome for your trunk installation?
<\sh> apachelogger, I switch to KDEs advice with a new user...
<apachelogger> k
<\sh> starting the crap now via Xinit
<apachelogger> I squashed a super nasty issue last night
 * \sh too
<apachelogger> even though there is only one variable for kdehome nowadays
<apachelogger> startkde was not using it in any way
<\sh> ate too many onions...and a spider died passing me
<apachelogger> but just assuming one wants to use .kde :S
<apachelogger> \sh: ^_^
<\sh> just joking ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/kde-nightly.ogg
<\sh> damn
<Serega> apachelogger: hey
<apachelogger> hoy Serega
<Serega> apachelogger: I'm going to upload now to the revu, ok?
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> I am revuing right now anway :D
<Serega> :)
<Serega> btw, where are kde-nightly* packages? I have no such. Anyone's ppa?
<apachelogger> they are in-development
<apachelogger> *yawn*
<\sh> apachelogger, btw...I do like the stripes in the oxygene window titlebar...I wonder how we can apply it again in kubuntu..
 * \sh needs coffee
<apachelogger> \sh: one of the amarok devs said the strips remind him on amiga :D
<\sh> yes
<\sh> but it really looks nice
<apachelogger> though, I am more wondering how we can remove it again in kubuntu
<\sh> much better then ozone with blue and the oxygen theme in total grey
<\sh> apachelogger, in the ppa packages it's removed
<apachelogger> \sh: 4.1 beta1?
<\sh> apachelogger, yes
<apachelogger> I think it wasn't in there
<apachelogger> that is a quite new addition
 * Nightrose doesnt like the blue
<apachelogger> and a quite ugly one as well
<\sh> apachelogger, the stripes?
<apachelogger> \sh: yes
<\sh> hmm
<\sh> I want to have them ;)
<apachelogger> well
<Serega> woohoo! "Successfully uploaded packages"
<\sh> Nightrose, the ozone + blue theme?
<apachelogger> they are
<apachelogger> too heavy
<apachelogger> the thing is, one strip, going big in the center of the deco and very tiny on the edges
<\sh> if it was kwwiis idea...he has the clue about the life, the universe and the style ;)
<apachelogger> would probably look quite cool
<apachelogger> but these 3 lines ...
<Nightrose> \sh: yea the one in beta 1
<\sh> Nightrose, this blue is crap
<Nightrose> also i don't get 3 stripes but totally blue borders
<apachelogger> plus they have an awkward effect in moving the expected window center
<Nightrose> switched back to oxygen
<apachelogger> when you look at the stripes, you will notice that the blue is stronger on the left half of the window
<apachelogger> while the fading is longer on the right side
<apachelogger> so you have a light effect in the very window center as a combination of oxygen deco + oxygen style
<apachelogger> and a wrong window center created by the stripes in the deco
<apachelogger> TBH this doesn't make the stripes look any better from my POV
<\sh> apachelogger, but in general it looks better with something in the titlebar...only grey isn't fun and it gives us a nice different touch then mac
<apachelogger> bug 231731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231731 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] arora" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231731
<apachelogger> \sh: I agree on that, but the current approach is just not.... oxygen
<\sh> kwwii, please fix ;)
<apachelogger> Serega: oh, btw, did you file a needs-packaging bug?
<apachelogger> kwwii: please fix
<\sh> hmmm...it's a bit strange then I'm listening to a german group named Dschingis Khan?
<\sh> yes it is
<apachelogger> np: Justice - Stress (Auto Remix)
<apachelogger> that is a fantastic remix
 * apachelogger should port revu-report to ruby and make it work properly
<Nightrose> apachelogger: \sh: http://lydiapintscher.de/tmp/ozone.png
 * \sh has a compilation here of a lot of 80ties music ;)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: IMO even that looks better than the stripes
<\sh> Nightrose, the stripes are in oxygen and trunk...
<\sh> nah
<\sh> the blue scares me
<\sh> it reminds me of my mental state
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: please upgrade
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nah ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the neon sandbox for kde should b working once again
<Nightrose> i will just stay with oxygen
<Nightrose> ah cool
<apachelogger> and you should get a session option in kdm
<apachelogger> please check if everything works
<Nightrose> by logging in?
<apachelogger> yeah
<Nightrose> i will not do that today
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> why not?
<Nightrose> no time to fix a broken system ;-)
<Nightrose> sorry
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> use a different user?! :P
 * apachelogger loves his VMs
<Nightrose> hmmmm could do later
<apachelogger> makes testing so much more easy
 * \sh switches to trunk...now :)
<\sh> brb
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, you will have to install kde-nightly
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i already have it installed ;-)
<Nightrose> but why will i have to?
<apachelogger> the package I mean
<Nightrose> ah ok
<apachelogger> it ships the xsession file and startneonkde
<Nightrose> alright
<Nightrose> off to shower - bbiab
<Serega> apachelogger: no, I didn't. must I?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you should
<apachelogger> but you don't have to as it is not a completely new package
 * Serega is going to... well karma can't be enough ;)
<\sh> yeeha...trunk is running
<Arby> anybody got time to help me figure out why ktorrent won't build
<Arby> the error is http://paste.ubuntu.com/17876/
<Arby> the patch that fails to apply is http://paste.ubuntu.com/17877/
<Arby> and I have no idea what the problem is
<apachelogger> Serega: did you really dput to revu?
<apachelogger> the package still didn't show up
<Serega> apachelogger: yup, revu.ubuntuwire.com
<apachelogger> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qsynth
<apachelogger> nothing there
<Riddell> Arby: does the changelog say what that patch is for?
<Serega> apachelogger: here is a log of the upload: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17878/
<Arby> Riddell: yes, hang on
<Arby> Riddell: changelog http://paste.ubuntu.com/17880/
<Arby> all of the problems I've hit have been related to the embedding of libbtcore
<apachelogger> Serega: maybe revu is hungry and eating uploads ;-)
<Serega> apachelogger: maybe retry?)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you should have a .upload file
<apachelogger> what does thatone say?
<Serega> apachelogger: all successfully
<apachelogger> well
<Riddell> Arby: looks like the patch can be safely removed, it's just there to hide the name so nothing else uses it
<apachelogger> Serega: you could ask a revu admin to check
<apachelogger> or we could just wait
<Arby> Riddell: oh, ok
<Arby> let me try to rebuild then
<Serega> apachelogger: Im going to ask on #ubuntu-motu according to http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/
<apachelogger> Serega: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU somewhere at the bottom you find a list of revu admins
<apachelogger> s/bottom/middle
<Arby> Riddell: progress. new error now http://paste.ubuntu.com/17882/
<Arby> Riddell: debian/rules has http://paste.ubuntu.com/17883/
<Arby> which looks different to what I'm used to
<Serega> apachelogger: let's wait for now, I'll be away for a hour though
<Riddell> Arby: there must have been an error further up in the outpt
<Arby> ok let me look
<Arby> Riddell:
<Arby> CMake Error at libbtcore/CMakeLists.txt:411 (add_subdirectory):
<Arby>   add_subdirectory given source "cmake" which is not an existing directory.
<apachelogger> Serega: sure
<Arby> Riddell: the complete output is http://paste.ubuntu.com/17887/
<Riddell> Arby: what's in libbtcore/CMakeLists.txt:411 ?
<Arby> Riddell: line 411 is add_subdirectory(cmake)
<Arby> do you want the whole file
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> Arby: do you have libbtcore/cmake/modules/FindBTCore.cmake ?
<Arby> Riddell: no, there is no cmake directory under libbtcore.
<Riddell> Arby: have you edited debian/patches/libbtcore/01_libbtcore_export.diff
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> that's what should make libbtcore/cmake/modules/FindBTCore.cmake
<Arby> Riddell: ahhh, I think that might be it. I read that as patching a file that didn't exist. my bad :(
<Arby> let me try again with the original
<Arby> Riddell: now we get http://paste.ubuntu.com/17894/
<Arby> which is what made me think it was wrong in the first place
<Riddell> Arby: hrm, I think upstream has changed things around since that patch was made
<Riddell> Arby: just drop the patch for now, it shouldn't be needed if the package is keeping btcore private
<Arby> Riddell: ok, rebuilding
<Arby> looks promising
 * Riddell holds breath
<Arby> Riddell: probably not advisable given the speed of this machine :)
<Arby> Riddell: assuming it builds what do I do next?
<Arby> I seem to have totally bypassed debian
<Arby> I thought that was bad
<Arby> Riddell: arrgh fail http://paste.ubuntu.com/17914/
<Arby> Riddell: the reason is that the package now has libbtcore.so.6
<Riddell> Arby: this is progress indeed, it means it's all compiled
<Riddell> Arby: edit debian/ktorrent.install
<Riddell> debuild -nc
<Arby> what does -nc do?
<Arby> and could you explain how you know it's all compiled
<Arby> in my mind error message == failure
 * Arby --> man debuild
<Arby> Riddell: debuild -nc throws the same error, is that what you expected?
<Riddell> -nc is no clear
<Riddell> so it doesn't have to compile it again
<Riddell> did you edit debian/ktorrent.install ?
<Arby> no
<Riddell> then I would expect it to fail :)
<Riddell> you can tell it has compiled the app since it has started to install the files and make the .debs
<Arby> ok, all good education :)
<Arby> so I need to fix ktorrent.install
<Arby> ?
<Riddell> yes, change the filename to the new version number
<Arby> Riddell: next error http://paste.ubuntu.com/17932/
<Arby> Riddell: I'm guessing the key is 'To help dpkg-shlibdeps find private libraries, you might need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH'
<Arby> but how to do that
<Arby> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$something
<Arby> ?
<Riddell> shouldn't need to, it's in /usr/lib
<Riddell> pastebin ktorrent.install ?
<Arby> Riddell:
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17937/
<Riddell> Arby: it doesn't include libbtcore.so.6
<Arby> oh yes, I misread kt as bt. oops sorry
<Riddell> add back .6 and 6.0.0
<Riddell> debuild -nc
<Arby> Riddell: I think we have success :)
<Arby> debsign faied but everything else seems ok
<Riddell> excellent
<Riddell> install the .debs
<Riddell> see if it runs
<Riddell> if so  debuild -S -sa  and upload the .orig .dsc and .diff.gz somewhere I can get them (copy to my machine if you want)
<Arby> Riddell: hmm, dependancy errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/17948/
<Arby> requires kdebase-runtime but that is uninstallable
 * Arby pokes apt-get with a sharp stick
<Riddell> ah well, such are the problems when working with the development release
<Riddell> we'll just have to assume it works, send me the files and I'll upload
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/m8cb0bae guidance-power-manager won't start :(
<Arby> Riddell: the files are on lichts
<Arby> I'm not certain the changelog will be right
<Arby> and I haven't changed any info in debian/control either
<Arby> Riddell: if I need to fix those ^^ let me know I have to go out now
<Arby> Riddell: thanks for all the help :)
<a|wen> apachelogger: kde4 version?
<apachelogger> a|wen: yes
 * a|wen is relieved
 * apachelogger isn't
<apachelogger> other question: should new kde4 packages get a -kde4 suffix?
<apachelogger> or just replace the kde3 version
<apachelogger> considering 4 is stable of course
<a|wen> apachelogger: have you managed to get it to build a .deb ?
<a|wen> or are you just playing around in the source tree
<apachelogger> usually I test software before I package it
<apachelogger> prevents wasted time ;-)
<a|wen> apachelogger: heh ... got a point :)
<a|wen> apachelogger: you could try exchanging the mentioned line with "from PyKDE4.kdecore import *" as a temporary measure
<apachelogger> breaks again
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I guess python-kde4 in intrepid is b0rked
<apachelogger> just like everything else
<a|wen> doesn't sound unlikely ;)
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/kopete-bonjour.ogg
<a|wen> apachelogger: what do you use to grab the screen?
<apachelogger> recordmydesktop
<a|wen> brilliant name
<apachelogger> indeed
<Riddell> Arby: I don't see the .orig
<\sh> apachelogger: could it be that amarok2 svn from just now has problems with sqlite?
<apachelogger> \sh: everything is possible, what's the problem?
<Nightrose> nixternal_: do you have a new package for kde-network in the queue? cause kopete doesn't open message windows instantly when you receive a message in kde 4.1 beta 1 - i reported the error and it was fixed by upstream
<Nightrose> nixternal_: so if you are going to upload a new package of it please consider adding that patch
<gribelu> umm kdm-kde4 can't be stopped using "/etc/init.d/kdm-kde4 stop" -> Stopping K Display Manager: kdm-kde4 not running (/var/run/kdm-kde4.pid not found).
<gribelu> known bug?
<DreadKnight> gribelu: should be...
<DreadKnight> can't restart x from kdm-kde4 with ctrl + alt + backspace...
<DreadKnight> it hungs like that... ffs..
<DreadKnight> the new version of kmilo-kde4 is still useless on "my" lenovo laptop...
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: you could make it work
<apachelogger> see the patches for kmilo
<DreadKnight> i'm not a coder... it's a burden for me to patch up source etc
<DreadKnight> need help on that xD
<DreadKnight> (multimedia keys not working)
 * apachelogger throws code at DreadKnight
<DreadKnight> xD
<apachelogger> find someone to do it then :P
<DreadKnight> i should find out where to get the code from and compile it...
<apachelogger> you just need to port the appropriate patches from kmilo to kmilo-kde4
<DreadKnight> :D
<DreadKnight> right
<apachelogger> uhhh, fancy cron management kcm in 4.1
<apachelogger> shiny
<DreadKnight> yey
<DreadKnight> too bad i never use it
<DreadKnight> it should have been "kron" ^^... the one in kde3 was ekkkk
<DreadKnight> nevermind the name suggestion
<apachelogger> omg, my imap slave died
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> omg
<DreadKnight> omg for me too...
<Serega> apachelogger: qsynth is appeared in the revu finally
<apachelogger> cool
 * apachelogger tunes in revu music
<Serega> apachelogger: what is a purpose of "need repackage" bugreport?
<apachelogger> np: Rancid - Red Hot Moon
<apachelogger> Serega: peopel can track progress
<Serega> ho-ho, Rancid...
<apachelogger> so one doesn't end up with duplicated effort
<Serega> aw... nice
<apachelogger> before packaging you should always check/report a needs-packaging bug and assign it to you
<apachelogger> s/you/yourself
<Serega> damn can't find where I saw that qsynth is orphaned :(
<apachelogger> hm?
<apachelogger> Serega: btw, current debian/watch version should be 3
<Serega> apachelogger: hm... I considered this as a new package, so... I will rename if needed
<apachelogger> now I am confused
<apachelogger> Serega: what do you want to rename?
<Serega> I thought you are talking about qsynth_0.3.2_3ubuntu1
<Serega> instead of 0ubuntu1
<Serega> no?
<apachelogger> Serega: debian/watch
<apachelogger> I didn't look at debian/control yet ;-)
<Serega> ah... it's file
<apachelogger> ehh
<apachelogger> debian/changelog
<apachelogger> Serega: lol
<Serega> sorry :)
<Serega> apachelogger: changed. what now? just upload?
<Serega> og I have to raise the version now?
<apachelogger> I'll probably find more :P
<apachelogger> Serega: no
<apachelogger> only bump the version once the package is in the archive
<apachelogger> so once the current version is in and you change something and bump the version
<Serega> ok, so just poke me if you find something or some actions are needed from me
<apachelogger> and you stick to that version number with all changes until this version got into the archive as well
<apachelogger> Serega: well, fix that 3ubuntu1 :P
<Serega> it is 0ubuntu1, I didn't changed anything :)
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Serega: did you steal the debian/copyright from debian?
<Serega> mostly
<apachelogger> that means?
<ryanakca> to go from docbook->man at build on a system without internet access, should I change the DTD in the docbook file to point to /usr/share/sgml/docbook/dtd/4.5/docbook.dtd ?
<apachelogger> hm, pbuilding and compiling koffice is apparently a bas thing to do
<Serega> apachelogger: I have added the Copyright and last paragraph about package copyright (\sh adviced me that)
<apachelogger> ok
<ryanakca> (see the error from building knmap : http://paste.debian.net/5585/ )
<apachelogger> Serega: if you want you can set yourself as XSBC-Original-Maintainer in debian/control
<apachelogger> Serega: did you remove the note about Qt Designer yet? :P
<Serega> apachelogger: what does it actually mean? actually I'm not a debian maintainer (but I would). I like the idea.
<apachelogger> well, this XSBC-orig-maint is actually ubuntu-only AFAIK
<apachelogger> usually it's used for the debian maintainer
<apachelogger> so if we change a debian package
<apachelogger> the debian maintainer shouldn't be primary contact anymore
<Serega> apachelogger: nope, authors of the software represent it in exactly same way, but maybe we should correct this, agree
<apachelogger> so we move the debian maintainer to XSBC and add Ubuntu MOTU or Core Devs to the Maintainer field
<Serega> apachelogger: so I set this to me
<apachelogger> yup
<apachelogger> so people can get in touch with you in case they have questions or stuff
<apachelogger> it's mainly for internal use really
<apachelogger> Serega: no, absolutely no one is interessted if an application was designed using Qt Designer
<apachelogger> that is at it's best just useless information
<apachelogger> Serega: btw, debian/control Qt4 -> Qt 4
<Serega> corrected
 * Serega tries 3rd variant of bugreport description...
 * Serega doesn't want to wound former maintainer feelings
<apachelogger> Serega: debian/compt says 5, but you depend on debhelper >= 4
<apachelogger> the thing is, debehlper 4 can not run in compability mode 5 ;-)
<apachelogger> question is
<apachelogger> Serega: what is debian/dirs for?
<apachelogger> Serega: dh_desktop in debian/rules doesn't do anything
<apachelogger> Serega: W: qsynth: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/qsynth
<apachelogger> Serega: btw, did you notify upstream about the desktop file issue?
<Serega> apachelogger: does debian/compat mean debhelper major veersion?
<Serega> so I have to specify 5.0.0?
<apachelogger> in the build-dep, yes
<Serega> apachelogger: debian/dirs just copied from the old package. Now I'm googling about this file
<apachelogger> Serega: man dh_installdirs
<apachelogger>  dh_installdirs is a debhelper program that is responsible for creating subdirectories in package build directories.
<apachelogger>  A file named debian/package.dirs can list directories to be created.
<apachelogger> Serega: the directories dirs currently is listing are necessary for actual make install
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> make install is using the 'install' command
<apachelogger> which is creating the directories
<Serega> aha... that was a question :)
<Serega> so I remove it
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> the only use would to create usr/share/pixmaps
<apachelogger> but since you use install for the xpm file as well, that is pretty much pointless as well
<apachelogger> uh, my english is suffering from too loud music :D
<Serega> apachelogger: it's much better than my though :)
<Serega> apachelogger: I saw the manual page for dh_desktop (Currently doesn't handle...) but looks like it works for me
<apachelogger> Serega: well
<Serega> I have tested binary builds
<apachelogger> dh_desktop does nothing
<apachelogger> i.e. it should be removed from debian/rules
<apachelogger> as it, attention loop, does nothing
<Serega> bah...
<Serega> it is in the Makefile.in
<Serega> :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: do you think you can get neon for suse working until 15th for the bugday?
 * Serega believes in magic... dumb
<apachelogger> Nightrose: kubuntu education > neon for suse
<apachelogger> Nightrose: just find someone to create the specs
<apachelogger> everything else is done
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ;-)
<Nightrose> i see
<Nightrose> ok will try when i have a free minute
<Nightrose> working on the wiki page for bug day now
<apachelogger> add some nice pictures
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> Nightrose: and did that sebner guy join the team yet?
<Nightrose> he went to bed yesterday and said good morning today
<Nightrose> besides that nothing
<Nightrose> as he didn't really decide what he wants to do
<Nightrose> will bug him later
<apachelogger> considering the upcoming bug day ... bugging someone gets a totally different meaning for me :P
<Nightrose> heh
<apachelogger> Serega: add a manpage and the package should be perfect ;-)
<Serega> apachelogger: lovely! actually I thought about this
<Serega> apachelogger: I guess I must remove dh_installdirs as I have no .dirs files, right?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> dh_installdirs
<apachelogger> 	install -d debian/qsynth
<apachelogger> 	install -d debian/qsynth/usr/bin debian/qsynth/usr/share/applications/
<apachelogger> Serega: remove it and check whether the build breaks ;-)
<apachelogger> shouldn't, but with autohell everything is possible
 * apachelogger continues his interview for ubuntu-de
<Serega> $5 it will not break ;)
<Serega> woohooo!
<apachelogger> Serega: we usually only bet with >= 50 bucks :P
<DaskreecH> or beer
<Serega> hey, I'm from Ukraine :)
<Serega> beer is suitable
<Serega> I won this time, anyway :p
<Serega> manpage done
<Serega> lintian relaxes
<Serega> apachelogger: poke me please when you finish - I will upload
<apachelogger> Serega: finish with?
<Serega> apachelogger: review
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> Serega: you will need a 2nd revu
 * smarter waves
<apachelogger> so better get cookies ready for \sh ;-)
<Serega> apachelogger: from another MOTU you mean?
<apachelogger> or nixternal_, though nixternal_ is busy 24/7
<smarter> apachelogger: there's something wrong in your /opt/kde-nightly/cdbs/kde.mk
<apachelogger> Serega: yes
<smarter> DEB_DH_SHLIBDEPS_ARGS = -l/usr/lib/kde4/lib/
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> indeed
<Serega> apachelogger: so I can upload now, just dput as a first time?
<apachelogger> smarter: doesn't have any effect though
<smarter> doesn't seem so
<smarter> but I don't understand what it is for ^^'
<apachelogger> Serega: just like you did before
<apachelogger> eventually you will have to dput with -f
<apachelogger> as you uploaded once dput might complain
<Serega> thank you, apachelogger!
<apachelogger> smarter: me neither
 * Serega brings a package of cookies
<apachelogger> smarter: oh, I think I know
<apachelogger> sharedlibs within usr/lib/kde4/lib are probably not catched without it
<smarter> but how does it catches /opt/kde-nightly/lib/ ?
<apachelogger> rpath I guess
<smarter> (by the way, thanks for these packages ;) )
<Serega> \sh: Stephan?
<apachelogger> smarter: I am surprised they are actually working :D
<apachelogger> Serega: looks good now, btw, you can/should kill changelog entry 2, 3 and 5
<apachelogger> as it is part of the repackaging
<Serega> apachelogger: I'd like to leave 5 to take an attention of debian maintainer/future mergers
<Serega> what do you think?
<apachelogger> well, doesn't the package differ a lot more
<apachelogger> then you would have to document all the changes
<apachelogger> and actually make it a merge again :P
<Serega> apachelogger: I'm not sure I follow you
<apachelogger> Serega: if you document such changes from the original debian package
<apachelogger> you would have to document all changes
<apachelogger> and that would make it more like a merge than a new package
<Serega> it is rather a change from the upstream
<Serega> okay, I delete it
<apachelogger> Serega: well, almost no upstream GUI developer provides a manpage
<apachelogger> and from my point of view, it doesn't make much sense at all
<ScottK-laptop> But policy is policy.
<apachelogger> exactly
<DaskreecH> Khelpcentre>
<nixternal_> afternoon :)
 * nixternal_ stayed up way to late last night
<Serega> hi nixternal_
<Serega> nixternal_: if somehow you have a piece of time, could you please give a revu for my package?
<nixternal_> Serega: do you have a link to your package?
<Serega> nixternal_: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qsynth
 * jussi01 hugs Serega for packaging it :D
 * Serega hugs jussi01 too =)
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nixternal_> Serega: if the debian package is orphaned, why don't you maintain it? :)
<Serega> nixternal_: I have done my first merge two days ago, and my first package yesterday. what maintaining are you talking about? :)
<Serega> nixternal_: I would lovely though
<nixternal_> Serega: update the package and find a sponsor on Debian and then request a sync here :)
<nixternal_> package looks great though
<Serega> nixternal_: thanks
<nixternal_> test building and installing now
<Serega> nixternal_: apachelogger is a great coach =)
<nixternal_> err, can't install...I am not on intrepid :)
<Serega> nixternal_: hm... it installs good on my system
<Serega> just debuild -b
<nixternal_> nah, building with pbuilder to make sure it works...will install in a chroot
<DaskreecH> can I mount swap explicitly?
<DaskreecH> like mount -t swap /dev/sda2 ?
<DaskreecH> or do I have to dop it into fstab then mount -a ?
<Serega> nixternal_: what did you mean by "update the package"?
<Serega> make it debian?
 * Serega doesn't know what to do
<apachelogger> Serega: see nixternal's comment
<Serega> apachelogger: saw
<apachelogger> k
<Serega> apachelogger: I have already prepared a debian package and sent an email to debian-devel@lists.debian.org
<apachelogger> Serega: you might jump over to #debian-qt-kde on irc.debian.org
<apachelogger> Serega: might be faster
<Serega> apachelogger: oh, IRC is good, thanks!
<Serega> apachelogger: maybe it's better to wait for reply if I have already sent a mail?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> doesn't really matter IMO
<Serega> apachelogger: I want take gqview to merge, is it ok?
<apachelogger> Serega: yup
<apachelogger> though the name sounds strange ;-)
<apachelogger> gqview - A simple image viewer using GTK+
<DaskreecH> apachelogger: Just saw xcow on happypenguin. Written in Gtk+
<Serega> =)
<Serega> damn
 * Serega was confused with gwenview
<DaskreecH> Serega: and Kino
<Serega> Kino afaik gtk+ too, right?
 * Serega wonders authors never heard about K* names :)
<DaskreecH> Yep
 * Serega declares KDE monopoly on K* names
<DaskreecH> atlantiK
<Serega> not kde?!
<DaskreecH> Ha ha
<DaskreecH> that's the KDE monopoly game
<DaskreecH> or was
<Serega> is there a real need to keep merging or it's better to get to the coding?
<a|wen> there doesn't really seem to be that many kde packages left to merge
<a|wen> at least not in universe
<DaskreecH> To the multiverse batman!!!
<Serega> :)
 * Serega is batman, lol :)
<a|wen> cool ... a total of 16 outstanding merges in multiverse
<Riddell> Serega: extragear needing done too ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.0.80/src/extragear/
<Riddell> most of which are currently packaged as -kde4 packages
<Serega> Riddell: ok. And what has higher priority: kaffeine bugfixing or this packaging stuff now?
<DaskreecH> Ha ha
<DaskreecH> my mom got locked out of her classes by Vista
<DaskreecH> she can't gain access to it as a super user
<Riddell> Serega: packaging at the start of the cycle, else it'll never get done
<Riddell> we also don't know if we'll be using kaffeine in intrepid by default
<Arby_> Riddell: uploaded .orig file
<Serega> Riddell: I thought it's for hardy updates. But okay, I'm glad to continue with packaging
<ryanakca> ``style'' question. Is it permissible to include the DTD in a refentry manpage, or should I put the link instead? My argument for including the DTD is that anybody with the proper utility doesn't need to install a large package or have an internet connection to convert it to the manpage
<ryanakca> refentry manpage == manpage written in Docbook
<Serega> knite folks
<DaskreecH> night k?
<Serega> DaskreecH: KDE-styled "good night" :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: doing that would lead to a lot of duplication over all packages
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, so should I put a link to the online DTD, or to the `docbook' package's /usr/share/sgml/docbook/dtd/4.5/docbook.dtd ?
<Riddell> mm, dunno, whatever other packages do
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, thanks :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-06-08
<DaskreecH> nixternal: read  the Suse blogs?
<nixternal> DaskreecH: I read them every now and then..is there something I am missing?
<DaskreecH> nixternal: 'http://www.suseblog.com/?p=342'
<DaskreecH> No wait
<DaskreecH> 'http://www.suseblog.com/?p=340'
<nixternal> am I looking for something?
<DaskreecH> Lotsa migrations
<DaskreecH> Add jamaica to the list
<nixternal> ahh, hehe
<manchicken> w00t!  dadchicken and son http://manchicken.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=2
<Serega> hey hey hey!
<Daskreech> hey heyhey
<coreymon77> hi everybody!
<\sh> moins
<txwikinger> apachelogger: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/238322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238322 in amarok "amarok crashes in BlockAnalyzer::analyze" [Low,Triaged]
<\sh> txwikinger: he's CnC ;)
 * Serega is returned from a picnic
<Hobbsee> \o/
<\sh> Hobbsee: good morning ;)
<Hobbsee> heya \sh!
<gnomefreak> too hot for picnic
<Serega> gnomefreak: true :)
<\sh> Hobbsee: 00:28?
<Hobbsee> \sh: sorry?
<Hobbsee> \sh: oh, yes.
<\sh> Hobbsee: gotcha
<Nightrose> yay - heavy rain just as i have to get rady to go out to watch football with friends \o/
<\sh> Nightrose: bah..
<Nightrose> exactly ;-)
 * \sh already drank all beer from the fridge
<Nightrose> hope it gets better until i have to leave
<Hobbsee> \sh: i just wrote up http://community.livejournal.com/customers_suck/25416211.html for posterity.
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: rofl...
<Nightrose> you have some great costumers there ;-)
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: yes.... :)
<\sh> Hobbsee: hmmmmm....sounds a bit like sru
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: that has been the most outlandish thing i've seen, so far.
<Hobbsee> \sh: sru?
<\sh> Hobbsee: the discussion right now of upgrading motu-sru team...
<\sh> everything is going tooooo fast
<Hobbsee> \sh: ahhh.  i've not been watching it
<\sh> anyways.../me is watching http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W9diAwzixg and thinking: hopefully noone ever will know about it
<Nightrose> \sh: and the best way to acchieve that is to post it here? :P
<Serega> how extragear software must be packaged for intrepid? with no -kde4? to /usr ?
<\sh> Serega: 1. extragear needs to be stable
<\sh> Serega: 2. yes somehow
<Serega> \sh: hm... Riddell told me to package it from here: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/4.0.80/src/extragear/
<\sh> Nightrose: I meant "noone german will know...."
<Serega> ok
<\sh> Serega: that's not stable..it's beta...and mostly doesn't work..you should check trunk
 * Serega wants just to adapt current hardy package for intrepid, to figure out what is it at all
 * Serega is a bit confused
<Serega> should it be a new version of kcoloredit and kcoloredit-kde4 must be buried?
<\sh> Serega: /me is on crack^Wtrunk ;)
<Serega> :)
 * Serega is on beeeeer
<Serega> will we supply KDE3 versions of that stuff? and how it must be packaged if yes? I guess as -kde3 to /usr/kde3
<Serega> doh...
<Nightrose> Serega: kde 3 stuff should be replaced by kde 4 where possible
<Nightrose> so kde 4 programms install as updates for kde 3 ones
<Serega> Nightrose: oh, good, thank you
<vorian> speaking of which ...
 * vorian needs to update ktorrent
<nixternal> mornin'
<txwikinger> hi nixternal
<RameTux> evening :D
<yuriy> morning
<etretyak> hi everyone
<ryanakca> Should I delete debian's kmplayer-common from our package (since we use kmplayer-base), or do I leave it?
<Sarisel> This the right channel for KDevelop?
<nixternal> why do fonts for Konsole/Yakuake suck?
<nixternal> I can't find that perfect font
<etretyak> nixternal: what do you mean? are they look blurry?
<etretyak> nixternal: or Full Hint style ?
<nixternal> some are blurry...I have messed with sizes, hinting, and smoothing
<nixternal> Consolas is about the best I can find for my setup thus far
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: do we have the kde4 bindings yet? I need to prepare for the tutorial day :P
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: they don't build
<nosrednaekim> bleh
<nixternal> issue with Smoke and DOM::Element iirc
<nixternal> I will look at that now
<Sarisel> How to compile for 64-bit with g++ ?
<nixternal> like you would with 32-bit
<Sarisel> Have Kdevelop and 64-bit Kubuntu Hardy installed
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: can't you just do one set of bindings at a time?
 * Serega waves to etretyak
 * etretyak waves Serega too
<Serega> nixternal: ping
 * Serega want to get intrepid already...
<ryanakca> Could a Kubuntu devel review bug #230830 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230830 in kmplayer "Please merge kmplayer 0.10.0c-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230830
 * apachelogger got a new graphics card
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> jeez
 * apachelogger gives mhb a whole bag filled with cookies
<apachelogger> jockey is tha usefullest
<apachelogger> *x restart*
<apachelogger> even works
<ryanakca> hurra :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-01
<nixternal> hey, whats up with KDE 4.3 Beta 1 mucking up the plasma panel llke it does?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: plasma-widget-droptoimageshack is in queue since 13 May, is normal?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: everybody's away at UDS, so it's not normal but it is also expected
<lex79> ok
 * ScottK waves.
<ScottK> Is back from UDS and already left on his next trip ...
<vorian> join facebook thingy
<ScottK> That's mean I'd have to actually care about my facebook account?
 * ScottK has one, but only because it's a requirement for the kids to have facebook that they friend us.
<nixternal> hey, we are ubuntu, we are free...JOIN FACEBOOK!
<Tm_T> nixternal: ER?!
<nixternal> people wanting you to join facebook for ubuntu, and now ubuntu developers
<nixternal> ya, like I need more virtual friends
<Tm_T> nixternal: yes, you have me, so you have all you need
<nixternal> exactly, thank you :)
<Tm_T> you're my pawn, muhahahahahahaha!
 * Tm_T hides
<nixternal> hey now
<nixternal> the love was ok, but pawning me took it to far ;p
 * Tm_T huggles nixternal
<nixternal> just finished catching up on "The Hills" on MTV
<nixternal> I am such a loser
<nixternal> but I am addicted to that show
<Tm_T> glad I have no idea what you're talking about
<nixternal> I thought everyone knew what the hills was, guess not...now that is what I call deprived :p
<Tm_T> nixternal: well, I don't watch MTV or other that kind of channels in the first place (;)
<nixternal> I didn't either, but my x-girlfriend got me freakin' addicted
<nixternal> before the hills it was leguna beach...god I am a loser
<Tm_T> nixternal: come here so we can fix you
<Tm_T> we have to save you from yourself
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> holy shit, what was rgreening and sebas thinking with barbie world? that right there is enough to make me quit KDE ;p
<Tm_T> ?
<nixternal> look at the planet
<nixternal> embarassing
<nixternal> at least I do Ice Ice Baby
<Tm_T> which planet?
<Tm_T> oh, Ubuntu
<Tm_T> apachelogger is gone ):
<sebas> nixternal: ssth, don't spread it even more :D
<Riddell> ug, /me has deadly UDS plauge
<Riddell> freeflying: how do you mean check your mail alias?
<Riddell> Tm_T: gone where?
<Tm_T> well not in channel
<Tm_T> wanted to discuss about jingle
<freeflying> Riddell: can't get any mail been sent to zhengpeng-hou  AT kubuntu.org
<Riddell> freeflying: you didn't renew your membership of kubuntu-members "Expired on 2009-04-12"
 * Nightrose reads http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/06/action-items-from-uds-barcelona.html about pulseaudio and shudders
<shtylman> Riddell: ...so it finally got ya eh?
<Riddell> shtylman: mm, it certaily did
<Riddell> shtylman: get home ok?
<shtylman> Riddell: yep :) ... watched movies the whole flight back
<shtylman> http://boredandblogging.tv/2009/05/31/uds-karmic-kdekubuntu/ <--- needs serious censoring
<rgreening> Quintasan: ping
 * ryanakca caught the plague too :/
 * rgreening has too
<rgreening> hacking big green globs rather thna code is not fun
<jussi01> great green globs of greasy grimy gopher guts and me without my spoon....
<jussi01> sorry... rgreening just reminded me of that cub scout song...
<jussi01> :D
<rgreening> pbuild uds-plague && scp uds-plague* jussi01:.
<rgreening> :)
<jussi01> rofl
<rgreening> Quintasan: kdewebdev-kde4 - can you re-do for Karmic instead of Jaunty :)
<rgreening> ping when you have it and I'll upload right away Quintasan
<Nightrose> rgreening: ScottK told us to tell you he has got your jacket
<Nightrose> and he'll get it to you when he gets back from his business trip
<rgreening> YAY!
<rgreening> I knew I left it as soon as I got on th eplane :(
<rgreening> ty ScottK :)
<rgreening> I was much too drunk to be packing
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> rgreening: btw the PA stuff in http://boredandblogging.tv/2009/05/31/uds-karmic-kdekubuntu/ makes me sob
 * Nightrose really really hopes we do not use PA in kubuntu anytime soon unless it massively improves
<rgreening> :P) that wa ssoooo fun
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: One more time we gonna celebrate | Karmic: http://tinyurl.com/n2to8u | Sync/Merges: http://tinyurl.com/korm9e | Be careful whilst packaging | Transitions: http://tinyurl.com/m68bne and http://tinyurl.com/lcgnjp | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | rgreening == BARBIE_GIRL
<rgreening> hey agateau, have you recovered from the Karoke trauma :)
<agateau> rgreening: i am fine, but I am wondering about the audience :)
<rgreening> BARBIE_GIRL looks 9 mo pregneant
<rgreening> haha
<agateau> :D
<rgreening> Nightrose: you missed a lot of fun
<Nightrose> rgreening: *g* looks like I did yea
<rgreening> The kde/kubuntu team kicked a$$ all around :)
<Nightrose> very good! :D
<JontheEchidna> New queue sorta got behind during UDS, lol
<JontheEchidna> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=530725
<ubottu> Debian bug 530725 in kshutdown "kshutdown: Uses private, unstable packaging functions" [Serious,Closed]
<JontheEchidna> looks like we need to use kde.mk from pkg-kde-tools for universe KDE packages instead of debian-qt-kde.mk
<rgreening> ryanakca: ping
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yeah, we should be using kde.mk for anything other than main KDE modules
<Riddell> as far as I understand it
<JontheEchidna> I'll fire a mail off to -devel then, since everybody (me included) seems to be using debian-qt-kde.mk
<Riddell> thanks
<rgreening> that would be useful to know for sure :)
<freeflying> Riddell: so, I'd rejoin kubuntu-member?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes
<Riddell> anyone looked at amarok 2.1?
<Tm_T> Riddell: other than running it?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: _Groo was working on packages
<JontheEchidna> iirc he just needed sponsorship from a core-dev
<Riddell> he's a new guy?
 * Nightrose wonders who gave him amarok as a starter
<Nightrose> that's like not a good package to start with ;-)
<Tm_T> Nightrose: well, if he masterst it rightaway, he did pass our little test then, roight?
<Tm_T> -t
<Nightrose> well from his comments here I am not convinced ;-)
<Riddell> anyone looked at the new kdevelop beta?
<JontheEchidna> that kdevelop transition during UDS was the new beta I think
<rgreening> ScottK: ping...
<ryanakca> rgreening: pong
<ryanakca> rgreening: today is a catch-up-on-a-week-of-homework day, but what can I do for you?
<Quintasan> rgreening: I srlsy did that for Jaunty?
<rgreening> ryanakca: hey. in your package, you forgot to update the maintainer field. for qtscriptgenerator.
<rgreening> Quintasan: the kdewebdev-kde4 you provided to me was for jaunty... needs ot be for karmic...
<Quintasan> oh god, such a failure
<rgreening> :)
<Quintasan> rgreening: you still have the debdiff? I don't remeber the build deps
<rgreening> lol... happens to all of us...
<rgreening> 1 sec Quintasan
<rgreening> Quintasan:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/185675/
<Quintasan> thx
<rgreening> Quintasan: it should be on 4.2.85
<rgreening> in karmic
<Quintasan> ok
<Tm_T> 1631.49 < allen_kdab> Friendly Reminder: KDE4.3beta2 tagging in the next day or 2.
 * Tm_T is spreading panic
 * Quintasan rages
<ryanakca> rgreening: Are you looking at some old debdiff or at the bzr branch? lp:~kubuntu-members/qtscriptgenerator/ubuntu
<rgreening> ryanakca: I was working from the last debdiff I had from you. If the bzr branch different?
<ryanakca> rgreening: Yes
<rgreening> so, I should look at the bzr
<ryanakca> *nod*
<jussi01> hrm... alt+f2 doesnt seem to work here... yay for me...
<rgreening> ryanakca: ok. will do.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: kdewebdev-kde4 was moved to kdewebdev
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: that means I'm doing it wrong?
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> I hate it
<JontheEchidna> somebody forgot to file a removal request for kdewebdev-kde4
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ^If you could take care of that using your archive admin skillz
<Quintasan> kk, I will get karmic tar and fix if
<Quintasan> s/if/it
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: can you help Quintasan with this... I am going to be preoccupied for a bit..
<rgreening> if needed :)
<JontheEchidna> I don't think the phonon transition applies to the kdewebdev package (the phonon build-dep was probably dropped in the merge)
<Quintasan> checking won't hurt, I think :P
<JontheEchidna> I did :P
<JontheEchidna> just remove that I don't think part then I guess
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: done
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: yup, but still it needs libxml1-dev
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: libxlst-dev should pull that in
<JontheEchidna> except that libxlst-dev doesn't exist :/ It's libxlst1-dev
<JontheEchidna> so something still needs fixed ^_^
<JontheEchidna> er, libxslt for all that I said, typo on my part
<Quintasan> yup, it depends on xml
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<Quintasan> now it should work
<JontheEchidna> So was the decision at UDS to replace koffice1 with koffice2? I have to do a koffice2 rebuild for a new upstream release of opengtl, and it'd be efficient to merge at the same time.
<JontheEchidna> I see that the replacement is in the Todo
<JontheEchidna> I also see that vorian is down to do that, so I suppose I'll just merge and keep it as k*-kde4 packages
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> k3b/policykit-kde fixed in karmic
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> Tonio_: journey back ok?
<Tonio_> I still have to patch for update-notifier packages installation
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, except I'm really tired :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: upstream don't want us to put koffice 2 in main
<seele> is there a wiki page with all of the karmic specs yet?
<Tm_T> Riddell: in Karmic ?
<Riddell> KubuntuKarmicSpecs but I need to tidy it up
<Riddell> Tm_T: right, 2.0 isn't ready for users they say
<Tm_T> Riddell: not planned to be ready in 9.10 even?
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll write my 2 specs toonight
<Quintasan> rgreening: http://pastebin.com/f4cbbca89
<Quintasan> rgreening: fixed
<Riddell> Tm_T: well 2.0 isn't ready they say and 2.1 won't be out until after october
<Riddell> although krita may be an exception
<Riddell> Tonio_: smb sharing and usb creator?
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> I'll also spend a couple of days improving our default settings... we lack so many things...
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/netbook/
<Tm_T> Riddell: roger roger
<Tonio_> Riddell: plasma-mid receives updates at the time, which is pretty cool :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: indeed, though not yet usable I hear
<Tonio_> anyone to review frescobaldi on revu please ?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: nope, but it'll be :)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: netbook is my big task of this cycle
 * shtylman making good progress on qt4/kde4 port of openoffice :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: aye, as I'm kicking marts butt
<Tm_T> Tonio_: ok, you kick him too
<Tonio_> Tm_T: there are quite a lot of people taking care of the work I used to do before, so I'll handle something else :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tonio_> shtylman: finalli fixed your problem of the UDS ?
<Tonio_> shtylman: I knew that a couple of days break would help you :)
 * Riddell high fives shtylman 
<shtylman> Tonio_: nope..just taking an entirely different approach :) currently migrating all the widget drawing code...and in the process hope to delete like 5000 lines of redundant old code...also...latest kdevelop is amazing!
<Tonio_> shtylman: hehehe
 * ryanakca => reinstall jaunty
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about your kopete-facebook thing ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: is this requiring external packaging or is it part of kopete's trunk ?
<Tonio_> smarter: on va pouvoir commencer dolphin-share pour info ma poule :)
<smarter> \o/
<Tonio_> smarter: I'm writing the spec toonight
<Tonio_> smarter: I see to major things to do in there
<Tonio_> smarter: 1/ act as a net usershare frontend, which seems quite easy
<smarter> mais je passe mon bac dans 3 semaines, donc je serais pas super actif :]
<Tonio_> smarter: and patch dolphin so that shared folders appear as share
<Tonio_> smarter: get your diploma first :)  it is not a hudge job and we have time
<Tonio_> smarter: the target is karmic -> october
 * Tonio_ wishes good luck to smarter
<smarter> and remove/replace the systemsettings "sharing" module?
<smarter> thanks :)
<Tonio_> smarter: no kcm module in fact, we'll drop this and just integrate the dolphin stuff
<Tonio_> smarter: I'll write the full spec toonight
<Tonio_> smarter: atm I wonder if we should release an external tarball or not.... we'll see :)
<Tonio_> smarter: not having to patch kdenetwork first might make the dev easier, and then we can merge when it's done
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's external (for KDE 4.3)
<smarter> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk, have you done the package ? I can work on that if interested :)
<seele> sebas: are you on the ayatana list? if you aren't you probably should be. all they talk about atm is notifications
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's on revu
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok I'll revu it then
<Riddell> Tonio_: kopete-facebook and qjson
<seele> Tonio_: btw.. i'll be in paris september 21st for a few days.. we should hang out!
<Riddell> Tonio_: feel free to upload if you recon it's good enough
<seele> and london later that week for anyone there
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll have to repack first, since there is no copying informations in the sources
<Tonio_> hey seele :) we missed you this weel !
<seele> Tonio_: i know.. i feel like i missed out on everything by not going :(
<Tonio_> seele: there will be other uds btw :)
<Tonio_> seele: get married first, this seems more important from the real life perspective :)
<maco> guys, is printing all borked in kubuntu karmic?
<Riddell> Tonio_: right, I asked duncan to add that upstream, please check he put it into git
<Riddell> maco: I managed to print off my flight stuff before UDS
<maco> yeah and i managed to print last night...
<maco> last night, after upgrade, i printed to my networked printer
<maco> today, i cannot print to company networked printer
<Tonio_> Riddell: he didn't
<maco> systemsettings printer thingy just yells python errors at me :-/
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll do repacking this and send him an email with the diff
<Riddell> maco: try installing the python qt dbus package
<maco> "the service Printer Configuration does not provide an interface KCModule with keyword system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py The factory does not support creating comonents of the specified type"
<maco> and python-qt4-dbus is installed
<maco> as is  system-config-printer-kde
<Tonio_> Riddell: any specific reason you used include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk for kopete-facebook ?
<Riddell> meh, I'll look into that when I get a moment then maco (you can use system-config-printer-gnome in the mean time if you want)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that was to avoid using quilt and use simple-atchsys ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it builds the package?
<Tonio_> Riddell: didn't try the build yet ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just wondering why this and not /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk
<Tonio_> as this seems to be our "standard" to call it like this
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: see my mail to -devel about debian-qt-kde.mk
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: don't tell me this has changed again.....
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Tonio_> on the other hand, if that allows me to get rid of quilt, I'll go for it instantly
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: when was it ? you send to many emails there :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: ok got it
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: fine with me, especially since I can now use cdbs patch system and get rid of the nasty quilt :)
<Tonio_> hi sabdfl
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: on the other hand, I hope it'll be the last packaging policy change in this cycle...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: it's kinda boring to fix packages with each uploads...
<Tonio_> hi agateau_ :)
<agateau_> Tonio_: my internet access is not reliable today :/
<Tonio_> agateau_: free ?
<agateau> 9
<agateau> usually works fine, just not today
<Tonio_> agateau: I have numericable, which is a lot better than anything else I used before :)
<Tonio_> agateau: but that just because I have optical fiber here
<agateau> Tonio_: numericable is not available in my village
<Tonio_> my upload rate is about 450 KB/s :)
 * agateau has a 512/64 kbps adsl line :'(
<agateau> err 512/128
<Tonio_> agateau: ouch...
<Tonio_> mine is about 60 MB/5 MB
 * JontheEchidna has a 180 kbps (1.5 mbps)/ 30 kbps
<Tonio_> agateau: paris isn't fine for everything but for this at least, that's pretty cool :)
<agateau> Tonio_: i guess so, but I prefer to have a garden :)
<agateau> and i can't afford a garden in Paris
<agateau> :)
<Tonio_> agateau: enfoiré :)
<Tonio_> haha
 * agateau lives in a 1000 people village, with horses in the neighbour garden
 * JontheEchidna wonders how to reset KDE file associations
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: delete .local/share/* desktop files
<JontheEchidna> The defaults button is greyed ou in the kcm
<JontheEchidna> oh, thanks
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: delete .local/share/mime desktop files
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: sorry
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: those aren't stored in profilerc anymore
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: delete .local/share/applications desktop files too
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: and run kbuildsycoca4
<Tonio_> of course :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Tonio_> talking about that, that reminds me I have this firefox extensions for kde associations to finish too...
<Tonio_> Riddell: kopete-facebook also has lots of files missing licence.... I'll fix all of that
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's one thing I forgot in my note on revu note but I did notice that when I saw it on thursday
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you plan to get facebook-kopete in main and installed by default ?
<Tonio_> sebas: who is the right guy to contact for plasma-mid ? Marco Martin or Aaron ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes I'd like to
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> Tonio_: notmart and morpheus
<Tonio_> Riddell: the first is marci and the second is ?
<Tonio_> s/marci/marco
<Riddell> someone else who said he'd work on it
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, were did you pick libqjson-dev ? doesn't seem to be in the archives :)
<Tonio_> ok that's on revu too... revuing
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just uploaded qjson.... I uploaded twice in order to fix debian/control and linqjson-dev.install
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you go through NEW, take care at revuing the second upload
<smarter> Tonio_: what's qjson? (apart from a JSON parser :p)
<Tonio_> smarter: library that maps JSON data to QVariant objects
<smarter> and what uses that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kopete-facebook uploaded
<Riddell> smarter: ^^ does
<smarter> ok ;)
<Riddell> 1/18368  that's a big New queue
<Tonio_> Riddell: ouch...
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you remove the "Some files are generated by Bison" stuff from qjson debian/copyright?
 * Tonio_ will spend a couple of days on kds before forking for mid
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum nope
<Tonio_> Riddell: I trusted you in this :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have a problem with kde 4.2 -> 4.3 transition
<Tonio_> Riddell: plasma config files have been splitted and renamed...
<Tonio_> Riddell: so we need to fix kds, but the big issue is that people will have problems with their own settings -> lost
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the problem?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't know how to handle this in the packagig side, except from fixing within startkde and a bit of bash :/
<Riddell> k-d-s doesn't have much in its plasma-appletsrc file
<Tonio_> Riddell: plasmarc renamed to plasma-desktoprc
<Riddell> we don't have that in k-d-s
<Tonio_> Riddell: well when I uploaded my all config was lost
<Tonio_> Riddell: and plasma-appletsrc is now plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should rename the files through startkde I guess
<Riddell> or through kconfig update
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not used to kconfig... how would you do that ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: just start the binary and it'll fix this ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: tried to remove plasma-desktop*rc files and run kconf-update
<Tonio_> Riddell: my old rc files didn't got renamed...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I saw you commented on a forum about that... any idea how to not break people's plasma without renaming through startkde ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: wouldn't you like this in : http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=92234 ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I like it ;)
<Tonio_> hum looks like kwwii prefers to keep the default kde one :)
<maco> Tonio_, oh i like it too
<Tonio_> maco: same with me :) sounds a good "respects kde oxygen" and also brands kubuntu a little bit
<Tonio_> maco: but it's like our policy is to keep the default :/
<Tonio_> maco: I'll try my best to convince them, then ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: saw you rejected qjson, should I fix or will you do the debian/copyright fix ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's the old one
<Riddell> Tonio_: muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/copyright
<Riddell> please replace with that and upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: done
<Tonio_> Riddell: should we go for kaffaeine to replace dragon player right now ? I'd go for it immediatly, on my side...
<Tonio_> Riddell: also kaffeine should be promoted to mail (as kaffeine kde3 was, this shouldn't be an issue)
<jussi01> Riddell: who was it doing the amarok 2.1 packages? and where can I find them, if you know?
 * apachelogger does not think we should switch to Kaffeine at all
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum, why ?
<apachelogger> not unless they completely rework the whole interface
<Tonio_> apachelogger: have you tested the latest kaffeine ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it's great
<apachelogger> no
<Tonio_> apachelogger: please do :)
<apachelogger> have been told it is all the same non-usable thing :P
<apachelogger> Tonio_: where to get package?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: tabs on the left are back, fyi
<Tonio_> apachelogger: my ppa, and also karmic
<apachelogger> tabs?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: as for amarok, yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> for amarok they made sense
<apachelogger> for kaffeine they never did
<apachelogger> _never_
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> why are start and playback not one thingy?
<Tm_T> tabs are Kool!
<Tonio_> apachelogger: why wouldn't that make sense ?
<apachelogger> and why would I need a playlist unless I am watching loads of short porns
<Tonio_> apachelogger: when you have a playlist, and dvd player ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's my concern
 * Nightrose hugs kaffeine
<Tonio_> apachelogger: for a couple KB more, we have a dvd player and a playlist
<apachelogger> so why is it shown all the time?
<Tonio_> same for me
<Tonio_> apachelogger: also having the same kind of UI for both the audio and video player makes it consistent imho
<apachelogger> well
<Nightrose> dragon not being a single-instance app is my main petpeeve with it
<apachelogger> another problem
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I personally use dragonplayer
<Nightrose> not being able to skip in a video with the keyboard is the other
<apachelogger> kaffeine ain't a video player
<Nightrose> that really s*cks
<apachelogger> kaffeine is a media player
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but I think kaffeine is a better default choice imho
<apachelogger> Tonio_: why is that?
<apachelogger> it is doing too many things at once
<apachelogger> with cluttered interface
<Tonio_> apachelogger: dvd player by default for everyone
<Tonio_> apachelogger: playlist
<apachelogger> and way too many features
<Tonio_> apachelogger: better support for subtitles
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and READS AUDIO CDS :)
<apachelogger> YES
<neversfelde> DVB-T in kaffeine rocks
<Tonio_> apachelogger: which amarok can't do
<apachelogger> that is the problem
<Tonio_> :)
<apachelogger> it is a media player
<apachelogger> not a video player
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and ?
<Tonio_> true
<apachelogger> if we would go with kaffeine amarok shoudl go
<Tonio_> so we have a media player
<Nightrose> Oo
<Tonio_> and an advanced audio player with collection
<apachelogger> it even clashes with the one-app per use case policy
<Tonio_> apachelogger: we patch kaffeine not to handle audio files by default not to conflict with amarok
<Tonio_> apachelogger: not the same functionnality
<apachelogger> Tonio_: so what is consistent about using kaffeine for audio cds and amarok for any other audio stuff?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: amarok is there to handle a collection
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it is not a file per file or cd player
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: I don't recall commenting on that on a forum, but fwiw my settings didnt' get lost when I upgraded to 4.3 beta1
<Nightrose> apachelogger: dragon can play audio files as well...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it's an collection oriented audio player
<Tonio_> which kaffeine isn't
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum... well there was your name, but as long as it worked for you... it's fine :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> seriuosly
<apachelogger> I think we shoudl push dragon player's development along
<Tonio_> apachelogger: had amarok an audiocd function I woldn't say this
<Nightrose> apachelogger: not gonna happen soon imho
 * JontheEchidna goes back to his posts to see how bad his memory was :P
<apachelogger> so reimplement auido cd support in amarok
<Nightrose> Tonio_: coming with 2.2
<Tonio_> apachelogger: feel free to recode the all dvd-t to dragon, but that's unlukelly to happen
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, not if we go with a less fitted application anyway
<apachelogger> Tonio_: dvd-t?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: when users wan't dvd, then they install kaffeine
<apachelogger> why do they?
<Tonio_> dvb-t
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> so
<Tonio_> and then they get a real app duplication
<apachelogger> which average user got dvb-t on his pc
<Tonio_> apachelogger: which average user want's subtitles ? and a playlist ?
 * Nightrose wants a playlist tbh
<Nightrose> and proper skiping in a video
<Tonio_> Nightrose: agree
<Tonio_> apachelogger: also our hardy users know kaffeine, and they'll find it when upgrading to next lts,which makes sense for me
<JontheEchidna> oh: http://forum.kde.org/why-are-there-two-plasma-config-files-t-32239.html
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: that was it ;)
<apachelogger> our hardy users also use the KDE 3 menu
<apachelogger> so we should switch the app launcher to classic
<apachelogger> feels more natural for them
<Tonio_> apachelogger: why not ? :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: seriously, we just have to consider the *default* choice
<Tonio_> not ours
<apachelogger> yeah, that is what I am saying
<apachelogger> kaffeine is a bad default
<Tonio_> tell me of one advantage to dragonplayer ?
<apachelogger> too advanced use case
<Tonio_> too advanced ? you haven't even test it !
<apachelogger> I am running it right now
<Tonio_> it is really more simple than the kde3, and just does what it's meant to :)
<apachelogger> looking at rendering buts in the start tab
<apachelogger> it is meant to do 4 different things
<apachelogger> play audio, video, dvd and dvb-t
<Tonio_> apachelogger: also with it I can record streaming and so on
<Tonio_> apachelogger: as you notice the icon says "play audio cd"
<Tonio_> not "play audio"
<Tonio_> and that makes the all difference
<apachelogger> which user does record streams
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I wan't people to have a choice when inserting an audio cd
<apachelogger> plus that doesnt work most of the time anyway
<Tonio_> apachelogger: currently, it's the super simple feature we don't handle
<apachelogger> so add kscd to the CD
<Tonio_> apachelogger: to many options is irrelevant imho
<Tonio_> apachelogger: people are used to WMP and VLC
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> so they will install vlc
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and most kubuntu users I know are now using VLC, since they consider dragonplayer inconsistent
<apachelogger> or use kaffeine for all their needs
<Tonio_> lack of subtitles support is a pain, really
<apachelogger> so go fix it
<Tonio_> apachelogger: so go install kaffeine :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: another simple fix too
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> and you don't get subtitle support accross phonon
<Tonio_> apachelogger: fix it is irrelevant to me, I'm not a coder
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but I can integrate another app that feet our need
<Tonio_> as long as the app rock
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'm okay to rediscuss this in a meeting
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but in the UDS, kaffeine received a general consensus
<Tonio_> apachelogger: on the mid iso, I'll probably puh dragon btw
<Nightrose> no subtitles in dragon?
<larsivi> how stable/unstable is karmic compared to sucky intel drivers in jaunty?
<Tonio_> Nightrose: never worked for me
<Nightrose> Oo
 * apachelogger notes that this applies to _video files_ with srt files
<Tonio_> Nightrose: supposedly handled by phonon, I know...
<apachelogger> subtitles from DVDs or any sensible format embedd that stuff
<Tonio_> apachelogger: dvd management is also a lot better with kaffeine imho
<apachelogger> what is there to manage?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the dvd menus
<apachelogger> I insert that thing and want to watch a movie
<Nightrose> Tonio_: do you have a kaffeine package for jaunty for me?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and I prefer kaffeine menu structure for that
<Nightrose> for kde 4.2.3
<Tonio_> Nightrose: on my ppa
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> thx
<apachelogger> Tonio_: what are you doing in a menu?
<apachelogger> seriously if I need a menu to watch a dvd I aint gonna watch it at all
<Tonio_> Nightrose: https://edge.launchpad.net/~tonio/+archive/ppa
<Tonio_> Nightrose: not the very latest though
<Nightrose> thx
<Tonio_> apachelogger: as I said, we can rediscuss this in a meeting
<Nightrose> apachelogger: there are dvds without menu? ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: this discussion will end up nowhere
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I love kaffeine and you don't, period :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but I'll respect the council general consensus or vote
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the usual dvd workflow: insert dvd - player loads dvd - player sends locale - dvd got jump right ahead feature if locale is provided - movie starts right away
 * Tonio_ note we should patch kaffeine and dragon nfor codec installation
<apachelogger> no
<Tonio_> apachelogger: switch language ?
<apachelogger> we should patch phonon
<Tonio_> apachelogger: not everyone speaks english right
<neversfelde> turn on subtitles
<apachelogger> Tonio_: the locale ought to be locale
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I may want to see it in french or english with french subtitles
<apachelogger> that is why it is called locale
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I may decide depending the dvd
<apachelogger> Tonio_: those are advanced use cases
<Tonio_> apachelogger: mouarf, no not at all
<apachelogger> and even then users are used to just use the dvd builtin menu
<Nightrose> no
<Tonio_> apachelogger: those are standards choices for non english speaking people
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I generally switch the language depending what I'm looking at
<Tonio_> apachelogger: most people do that, believe me
<apachelogger> most people I know don't speak another language well enough to switch to it
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but might want to improve it
<Tonio_> with subtitles
<apachelogger> nor would they care to improve their skills by watching it in that language
<Tonio_> and listening to it
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you are american, and that makes your "another language" different from the rest of the world
<Tonio_> apachelogger: with all my respect, I strongly beleive this is true
 * JontheEchidna thought he was austrian
<apachelogger> very much so
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum yes, sorry :)
<Tonio_> hehe, I'm tired ;)
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: oh, btw, would you like me to send over what I have for k3b 1.66 alpha2?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: anyway, in non english speaking countries, this vision is very different
<JontheEchidna> maybe I should make a bzr branch
<Tonio_> everyone I know tends to watch tv or dvd shows in different languages
<Tonio_> generally native or english
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yes we should
<apachelogger> everyone I know does watch any kind of stuff in german
<JontheEchidna> ok, I'll get on that then
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and I beg your pardon for calling you american my friend :) I'm just lazy and tired
<apachelogger> assuming it is available in german, otherwise they don't watch it at all
<Tonio_> apachelogger: as I said, none of us will convince the other
<apachelogger> most likely it will not even get on the market because there isn't much demand for that
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you see no point in using kaffeine when I've been a true lover of it for years
<apachelogger> I see the point
<Tonio_> apachelogger: let's submit this in a meeting, as for the konversation/quassel debate :)
<larsivi> I watch films in english with norwegian subtitles, even if norwegian speech is available (typically only kids movies though :P)
<apachelogger> I just don't think it is a good enough one to make it default again
<larsivi> quassel sucks
<larsivi> ;)
<apachelogger> larsivi: you can't take anyone in here as an example ;-)
<larsivi> totally unusable for me :)
<Tonio_> as Nightrose mentionned, dragonplayer sucks at keyboard shortcuts anyway
<apachelogger> fix it then
<Tonio_> larsivi: I really prefer konversation
<apachelogger> or push someone into fixing it
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i tried that
<JontheEchidna> konversation ftw
<neversfelde> apachelogger: many users are waiting for the return of kaffeine
<JontheEchidna> Quassel's ok though
<Tonio_> larsivi: on the other side, we have a strong relationship with quassel upstream, it'd be sad to loose this by switching
<neversfelde> I read several threads about that in the last few weeks
<Tonio_> apachelogger: so your point is to fix the crap app instead of using the polished one ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I could say the same :)
<apachelogger> eh
<Tonio_> apachelogger: if you don't like kaffeine -> fix it
<apachelogger> polished?
<Nightrose> another really broken thing in dragon: it _never_ start with the right size
<Tonio_> apachelogger: s/polished/feature complete/
<apachelogger> ok, just at the start page
<Nightrose> it start like 20 x20 pixles here most of the time
<apachelogger> there is a button for file, audio, video, dvd and tv
<apachelogger> now
<larsivi> anyway, is karmic anywhere usable? and if yes, will it relatively stay that way?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: start page as a UI bug, true, the only bug in the app I noticed so far
<apachelogger> why would I need a button to play audio cd, video cd or dvd?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and believe me, I'll fix that
<apachelogger> Tonio_: so is the playlist
<apachelogger> menubar -> playlist
 * larsivi watches dvd's on the hifi dvd player :P
<apachelogger> what exact context does that have for videos?
<apachelogger> except for the short-pron use case I mentioned earlier
<Nightrose> apachelogger: watching a season of a tv series
<apachelogger> then again you might not want to loop through that :D
<Nightrose> or two movies in a row on the coutch
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you don't see the point is having a menubar for the playlist ?
<Nightrose> i don't wanna get up between that
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you consider we should drag/drop from dolphin ?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: so from that point of view, how many average users would have those stuff as files?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: no
<apachelogger> open that menu item
<Nightrose> apachelogger: al lot ;-)  from downloading it from torrents
<apachelogger> what is in there doesn't make sense
<apachelogger> that is why kaffeine is too much a media player to be a video player
<apachelogger> Nightrose: wile the average user knows how to do that?
<Nightrose> uhmmm yes?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> do a case study then
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but people are *used*"to media players, in the real world
<Nightrose> you underestimate the average filesharer ;-)
<apachelogger> go to a bar and ask the first dude you meet how he would download that stuff
<Tonio_> apachelogger: most of them use winamp, wmp, itunes and so on
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I did say the average user
<Tonio_> apachelogger: if I could I'd merge kaffeine and amarok
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you have to do that in order to use that argument
<Nightrose> apachelogger: result will be similar
<Nightrose> Tonio_: can you start a wiki page with pro's and con's for each?
<Nightrose> i'll add some as well then
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: once bzr munches on things k3b will be here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/k3b/ubuntu
<Tonio_> Nightrose: no need for a wikipage I think
<Tonio_> Nightrose: get a vote in the next meeting
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: super
<Nightrose> well imho it would be good to know the pros and cons of each then
<Nightrose> some people might not use either of the apps regularly to know their faults
<Tonio_> Nightrose: that's the purpose of a debate+vote no ?
<Nightrose> hehe that'll just end like this here
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: except for a vote ;)
<Tonio_> get the people to vote and get teh consensus :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but afaik, we shipped kaffeine for 3 years, and I never saw any complaints it was too complicated
<Tonio_> apachelogger: also, when I proposed to switch to codeine (ancerstors of kaffeine), the all world kicked my ass :)
<Tonio_> ancestor of dragonplayer, sorry
<apachelogger> Tonio_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine
<rgreening> NCommander: ping
<Tonio_> apachelogger: 90% of the issues are due to kaffeine-kde3 over kde4 -> broken ioslaves
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I already checked that page
<Tonio_> apachelogger: "Kaffeine cannot find xine_part.desktop" is the very best example
<apachelogger> forward/back do not work reliably	
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's why there are so many issues numbered 2XXXXX
<apachelogger> kaffeine doesn't show controls if i use gstreamer library
<Tonio_> apachelogger: is it time to revu it completly to convince me ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it is alpha status, receives lots of fixes right now
<Tonio_> and we have 5 month to decide :)
<apachelogger> fixes for regressions
<apachelogger> I am quite sure kaffeine will fall apart again
<apachelogger> just like the KDE 3 version did
<apachelogger> and no-one cared
<apachelogger> no one from kubuntu anyway
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hu ????
<Tonio_> I cared, but we had no other alternative
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and the point it got unmaintained was kde4 in the wait
<apachelogger> the fact that I had to go somewhat-shoot the codec installer patch looping after months of it being known doesn't really help with my opinion of kaffeine
<Tonio_> apachelogger: we have another proper way to do it now
<Tonio_> apachelogger: nothing to do with the app itself, really
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that does not change the fact that no one cared
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and the team grown up considerably since then :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it nobody cares of kaffeine, nobody would care dragonplayer
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's our issue, nothing to do with the default app choice
<apachelogger> well
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you hate it, that's all :)
<apachelogger> who exactly triaged the kaffeine bugs?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I love it, that's also true
<Tonio_> apachelogger: nobody triaged *anything* by that time
<apachelogger> right, that is why we have a pretty good picture of the issues in that app
<Tonio_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b
<Tonio_> another example ? ;)
<apachelogger> k3b does a lot more stuff than kaffeine, doesn't it?
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> go take a vote at the meeting
<Tonio_> hum... it has a lot more bugs declared too
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: we should consider patching both dragonplayer and amarok to propose codec installation
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'll do that
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: Both do that already
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: really ? okay
<Tonio_> great then
<JontheEchidna> yeah, they do a dbus call to update-notifier-kde
 * apachelogger still notes that this should be in phonon
<JontheEchidna> which does all the heavy lifting
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: dragon does, not kaffeine, no patch for that atm...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'll do the patch as well as a bzr branch for kaffeine
<JontheEchidna> cool
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: wheter or not we ship it by default :)
<JontheEchidna> yay, autosync is back online
<JontheEchidna> If we could get our docpaths reconciled we could probaby even sync several more packages
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: my k3b patch is incomplete, fixing this
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: is it better to patch in the mainwindow thing or just main.cpp ?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I tend to think main.cpp is fine for that... but dragon doesn't do in there, so...
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: I dunno, I think agateau did the patches so you might try asking him
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'll test, that's even more simple :)
<JontheEchidna> or that :) I just don't really know anything specific about the implementation :P
<nixternal> is anyone working on the kdevplatform && kdevelop packages? if not, I am doing so now so I can play around, but will upload to a PPA if necessary
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: the latest beta has been uploaded for a few days now ;-)
<nixternal> groovy, where at?
<nixternal> just to karmic?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, no backports yet
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> maybe it is time to go ahead and dist-upgrade to karmic anyways
 * nixternal does that
<JontheEchidna> I've found it to be pretty stable
<JontheEchidna> (karmic, not tried kdevelop that much)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yeah, except from a couple of plasma crashes, as usual :)
<JontheEchidna> for an alpha it is pretty impressive though :D
<JontheEchidna> my only crash with plasma has been when you hover over the startup task of an app in the taskbar
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yeah quite impressive I agree :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: after bug 382508 we can drop our conflicts/replaces on libkipi0 and libkipi5 for libkipi6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382508 in libkipi "Request for removal (source and binary)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382508
<apachelogger> tonio__: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kaffeine-improved.tar.lzma
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: upgrades?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, why are they conflicting anyway?
<JontheEchidna> because they install files to the same locations
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> shouldn't those file be sonamed?
<apachelogger> i.e. not conflicting
<JontheEchidna> iirc there were also some common files that caused conflicts
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> icons
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> bad packaging IMHO
<JontheEchidna> libkipi5 is NBS and gone in karmic, so update-manager should blast that during upgrades at least
<tonio__> apachelogger: what's in there ? I'm on osx right now and cannot test :)
<apachelogger> that should be in a -data package to begin with
<apachelogger> tonio__: a bit improved GUI
<tonio__> what did you change ? I'll had the patches later if needed
<apachelogger> remove auido related crap
<apachelogger> start tab
<apachelogger> cleanedup playlist tab
<apachelogger> would need a lot more work though
<Tonio_> kk I'll test and let you know
<apachelogger> television -> configure television
<apachelogger> while there is settings -> one lonely entry
<apachelogger> Tonio_: beware there is a scaling bug with the view widget due to lack of start tab :D
<apachelogger> disappears after tab switch
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum... I don't see the point with removing the start tab anyway
<apachelogger> useless
<Tonio_> apachelogger: cause you only see it when starting the program outside of the "I opened a file" context
<apachelogger> ultimately it should be merged with the playback tab
<apachelogger> it shouldn't be there
<apachelogger> not at all :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll check your changes
 * apachelogger finds it stupid that the playlist is a tab
<apachelogger> or rather that the playback is
<maco> hello boys & girls
<maco> (hrm...that greeting sounds silly @ my age. will file for 15 years down the road)
<nixternal> karmic upgrade was painless
<maco> lucky
<maco> my xmonad & system-config-printer-kde broke
<nixternal> how did xmonad break for you?
<nixternal> xmonad is running like a champ on my other laptop
<Tonio_> nixternal: hum what is xmoned ?
<nixternal> did you have any non-standard haskell configs?
<nixternal> Tonio_: tiling window manager
<Tonio_> kk
<nixternal> the best tiling window manager imho
<Tonio_> rebooting on linux :)
<maco> my xmonad config is busted
<maco> Plasma's not floating anymore :(
<maco> and i cant fix it because ghc packages are still up in the air, so it cant be recompiled
<nixternal> plasma in xmonad?
<maco> aye
<maco> Plasma keeps tiling
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/pics/xmonad.png
<maco> like when i open the network manager or if i open the menu
<nixternal> need to update that screenshot, but it is the same, except it says Karmic instead of Jaunty now
<maco> i'm just using xmonad to replace kwin...ive still got the rest
<nixternal> ahh, I am using just xmonad
<nixternal> like the name of my lappy? OneSip :)
<nixternal> One Sip of Tequila!
<nixternal> one sip and you'll surrender, one sip and you will fall
<Tonio_> apachelogger: can you repaste me the link please ?
<nixternal> Tonio_: http://www.nixternal.com/pics/xmonad.png <- that's my xmonad there
<nixternal> though I don't really use the tiling features all that much
<nixternal> but I don't use a mouse either with it :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: wow, geeky for sure :)
<nixternal> if you are just writing code all day, xmonad is the way to go...nothing gets in your way, nothing flashy to distract you, and it is pretty damn fast
<Tonio_> nixternal: I can understand that
<nixternal> though, I should really try getting used to kdevelop as it has so much hype behind it
<nixternal> and for some reason, I can't create ctags with the kde libs, every other lib no problem, but kde libs are just all over /usr/include instead of being in a nice /usr/include/kde
<nixternal> just the defs are in */kde
<Tonio_> does the networkmanager connect wireless for karmic users ? seems to be broken here
 * nixternal tries now
<Tonio_> nixternal: can you repaste me nixternal's link please ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger's link, sorry
<nixternal> am I still online?
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: yus
<maco> doesnt work for me
<maco> at least not with WPA
<nixternal> works for me
<nixternal> if I am still online of course
<nixternal> had to close my ssh tab and reconnect there, but I am connected to screen at least :)
<nixternal> hrmm
<Mamarok> Tonio_: what link do you want?
<Tonio_> Mamarok: the kaffeine link apachelogger posted 10 minutes ago :) I lost the history
<Mamarok> Tonio_: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/kaffeine-improved.tar.lzma
<Tonio_> Mamarok: thanks
<Mamarok> yaw :)
<maco> nixternal, are you using wpa too?
<nixternal> no
<maco> so im guessing its wpa thats broken
<Tscheesy_> nixternal: jjesse - heard you're working on the Revision for kubuntu-docs ? they urgently need to be adopted to kde4 - tough there will be translation-work after
<jjesse> Tscheesy: yes i am working on the kubuntu docs
<nixternal> CMake Error at /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindPhonon.cmake:59 (message): Phonon library or includes NOT found!
<nixternal> what am I missing here?
<nixternal> libqt4-phonon-dev is installed
<Tscheesy_> may i could give a hand ?
<Quintasan> lol @ topic
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: I had that problem too. I had to reinstall either libqt4-phonon-dev or kdelibs5-dev
 * nixternal tries kdelibs5-dev as he just installed libqt4-phonon-dev and that didn't fix it
<nixternal> that didn't fix it either
<nixternal> well son of a biznatch....it did work :p
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you've been removing any dvd entry for kaffeine ? :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger:
<Tonio_> -	menu->addAction(collection->addAction("file_play_dvd", action));
<Tonio_> +// 	menu->addAction(collection->addAction("file_play_dvd", action));
<Tonio_> sounds a little extremist no ?
<Tonio_> especially since you remove the start menu
<Mamarok> problem: somebody disabled the password reminder for kpackagekit in 4.2.2 and can't get it back now, where do I have to look for that reminder option?
<Tonio_> Mamarok:
<Tonio_> did you dist-upgrade within my ppa ?
<Tonio_> Mamarok: I think kpackagekit is broken there :)
<Tm_T> yeah, never use Tonio's PPA (;)
<Mamarok> Tonio_: not me, a support question in #kubuntu
<Tonio_> Mamarok: if the authentication works for you go check in systemsettings/advanced/policykit stuff
<Tonio_> Tm_T: bah that's for testing purpose :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I know, I'm just kidding
<Tonio_> Tm_T: :)
 * Nightrose hugs Tonio_ for giving her a kaffeine package
<Nightrose> works nicely here after not starting when i first tried to start it
 * Tonio_ loves hugs
<Nightrose> not sure what the problem was but worked after i started it from command line
<Tonio_> Nightrose: hum weird indeed
<Tonio_> missing kaffeinerc file ?
<Tonio_> in any case I'll add one to kds
<Nightrose> no idea - i installed it - tried to start it two times from kickoff which didn't work - then from konsole which worked
<Nightrose> after that kickoff worked too
<Nightrose> might be nothing - needs more testing
<Nightrose> what is strange is that i didn't even get the bouncy icon i usually have when apps atart
<Tonio_> Nightrose: within the command line that normal
<Nightrose> Tonio_: yea but nothing from kickoff either during my first two tries
<Tonio_> Nightrose: packaging issue due to kde4.mk, no kbuildsycoca4 ran postinst
<Tonio_> Nightrose: no big deal :)
<Nightrose> hmmm wonder why it showed up in kickoff at all then
<Nightrose> doesn't it usually not get shown there when one forgets to run kbuildsycoca?
<Tonio_> cause kbuildsycoca4 rans un the background regularly
<Nightrose> ahhhh
<Nightrose> ok
<Tonio_> I think every 5 minutes
<Tonio_> but I'm not sure on that pont
<Tonio_> point
<Nightrose> k
<Tonio_> Riddell: about the plasma containment content, do we want to use kde defaults ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it would be nice to at least add th trash applet in there...
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://planetemu.net/temp/plasma.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd propose this as a replacement, modulo, removing the network-manager and the battery icon by default, of course...
<Tonio_> or even just removing the the battery (networkmanager is fine for desktops too)
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion ?
<nixternal> go cowbuild go!
 * Tonio_ trying the googledata backend for kontact
<neversfelde> does not work for me, at least the contacts
<neversfelde> calendar seems to be ok
<Tonio_> neversfelde: ok is there a package somewhere you know off ?
<neversfelde> Tonio_: no, I packaged it by myself, but it is not in a good state
<Tonio_> kk
<Tonio_> neversfelde: it's an akonadi resource or a kresource at the moment ?
<neversfelde> Tonio_: I think an akonadi ressource, you have to add it via the akonadi configuration in systemsettings
<neversfelde> I am looking forward to this, because in combination with funambol, I could sync my s60 smartphone
<Tonio_> neversfelde: funambol is crap
<Tonio_> neversfelde: synthesys just released their syncml client library
<Tonio_> neversfelde: I planned to contact kdepim devs to get their syncml plans
<neversfelde> is it? I am using it and it works very good, with outlook, s60, thunderbird etc.
<Tonio_> neversfelde: also you can use goosync to sync nokia and google within syncml
<Tonio_> neversfelde: you pay once, account for life
<Tonio_> neversfelde: I pretty much like it
<Tonio_> neversfelde: yeah, funambol isn't standard syncml
<Tonio_> neversfelde: so unless you have a specific implementation of funambol, it's unlikelly to work with contact
<Tonio_> a standard syncml client will have problems
<neversfelde> mhh, I do not want to use an external service although I could accept google for a while
<neversfelde> Tonio_: if opensync gets released sometime, it should support funambol syncs
<Tonio_> neversfelde: http://www.synthesis.ch/indefero/index.php/p/libsynthesis/
<neversfelde> I even testes funambol with evolution and it works
<Tonio_> neversfelde: I really think this and akonadi would do the trick
<Tonio_> neversfelde: see http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=pkZ&q=libsynthesis+akonadi&btnG=Rechercher&meta=
<neversfelde> oh SyncEvolution, that works with funambol too :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: what were you asking about plasma containments?
<Tonio_> neversfelde: yeah and it uses this lib :)
<neversfelde> very good
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have no file in kds for the content of the bar
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why we're missing the trash icon...
<neversfelde> syncing smartphones and similar devices is really importan for a business user
<Tonio_> neversfelde: yeah, I'mm looking into akonadi on that point :) would be nice to have a real and syncml client for kde
<neversfelde> in deed
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd like to propose this as default structure for the bar : http://planetemu.net/temp/plasma.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion ?
<maco> i'd like to +1 the Kicker icon Tonio_ mentioned earlier
<Riddell> Tonio_: we patch kdebase-workspace with kubuntu_71_default_plasma_layout.diff  the config file in k-d-s caused too many problems
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll investigate to know why there's no trash applet then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: also I'd like to think a little bit about the content of it...
<Tonio_> the show workspace icon seems pretty useless to me
<Riddell> we don't have trash because our panel is crowded enough, trash isn't actually useful since you can delete files from directly within dolphin easier
<Tonio_> ok
<Riddell> how else do you see your plasma widgets without show workspace?
<Tonio_> in fact it would be nice to get the networkmanager and battery in the systray
<Tonio_> Riddell: ctrl + f12
<Riddell> it would be nice to get them in the systray, but that would need code written
<Tonio_> yes
<Riddell> ctrl+F12 doesn't do anything for me and isn't discoverable
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems default shortcuts were changed indeed, it used to work for me before
<Tonio_> hum well all of that makes sense, but I'm not satisfied with what it is now :) I'll try to rethink that all (not pushing any change of course)
<maco> Riddell, you can modify the pager, i think
<maco> it has an option to show desktop if you click on the workspace you're already on
<JontheEchidna> once QuickAccess 0.9 is released you'll be able to move stuff to the trash directly from quickaccess
<Tonio_> we should hide some systray entries by default (wallet for example)
<maco> modify = "configure differently" not "change code"
<JontheEchidna> also I made a new upstream release while you guys were at UDS for fixing QuickAccess's icon
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah sure
<JontheEchidna> (the icon name changed in 4.3)
<JontheEchidna> bug 381142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381142 in plasma-widget-quickaccess "New upstream release (QuickAccess 0.8.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381142
<Tonio_> hum duplicate entry in both plasma and plasma-workspace shotcuts
<Tonio_> that's why it doesn't work
<Riddell> Tonio_: mm, I think we should get rid of the kwallet systray applet
<Tonio_> Riddell: hide it completly ?
<maco> yesh
<neversfelde> it is somehow dangerous to have it open in the tray, so it would be good to remove it
<Tonio_> Riddell, maco: how can you clean datas in it if needed ? if it's still possible, then I have no problem changing this
<neversfelde> Tonio_: you can start kwalletmanager from the menu
<Mamarok> sometimes we get this in #kubuntu:
<Mamarok> 23:25 < tuxmania> Hi, really like what you guys has done with jaunty jackalope and KDE4, thanks all
<Tonio_> neversfelde: yeah true
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can access kwallet manager from the k-menu
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup, I'm fixing kds right now
<Riddell> Tonio_: but kwallet systray gets hidden by default in 4.3 which suggests to me that it's not actually any use
<Tonio_> Riddell: in any case we force it to show in the systray through kds, I removed that
<maco> umm my plasma*rc files didnt change. will investigate while on bus
<Riddell> Tonio_: if you're in a k-d-s mood could you turn off Obey DRM Restrictions in okular ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wanted not to change anything in kds for jaunty waiting for our kde intregration to get mature
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to improve things a bit this cycle, without diverging too much from upstream setings
<Tonio_> Riddell: done bzr
<Riddell> groovy
<nixternal> why doesn't --save-after-login work with pbuilder-dist login?
<nixternal> trying to save mirror changes for my sid pbuilder
<freinhard> you guys are really fast, 4.2.4 in experimental, great!
<nixternal> ftp.debian.org == to slow for me
<Riddell> freinhard: sssh, it's secret
<seaLne> 4.3b2 would be more impressive ;)
<Riddell> next week.  these releases just keep on coming!
<freinhard> right, columns in kmail would be great
<yuriy> ahh, finally back
<Tonio_> neversfelde: ping ?
<neversfelde> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> neversfelde: what is your google data package content please ?
<Tonio_> I just get 2 binaries who don't seem to work as expected....
<Tonio_> neversfelde: http://pastebin.ca/1444142
<Tonio_> neversfelde: looks like I'm missing something :)
<neversfelde> Tonio_: did you add them with akonadi-kde ?
<Tonio_> neversfelde: I don't see them
<Tonio_> neversfelde: I have no binary called like that...
<neversfelde> Tonio_: http://pastebin.ca/1444145
<Tonio_> okay same as me then
<neversfelde> after installing there are tow new akonadi ressources
<neversfelde> Google Calendar and Google Contacts
<Tonio_> neversfelde: contcts work for me
<Tonio_> neversfelde: I don't see the google contacts
<neversfelde> mhh, it did not sync here, I will test it again
<Tonio_> right it all seems to work for me
<neversfelde> nice :)
<Tonio_> just that we don't install akonadi-kde by default....
<Tonio_> I don't know if there is a reason for this...
<yuriy> we used to, I think, in the intrepid 4.2 ppa.  maybe that's why my resources are missing
<Tonio_> neversfelde: except from akonadi is relativelly unstable with kontact, it seems to work
<Tonio_> neversfelde: doing a nice package then :)
<neversfelde> my kontact is not starting anymore
<neversfelde> thats not so good :)
<Tonio_> neversfelde: ouch...
<Tonio_> the only thing is that akonadi currently has absolutly resource.... I don't know if that's normal
<Tonio_> Riddell: did we drop them on purpose ?
<neversfelde> as long as kmail works, everything is ok
<Tonio_> :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, it should be on the CD I think
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, I might have removed it
<neversfelde> I had to install it manually, too
<Tonio_> Riddell: since we don't have any other packages providing sources atm, how would you name the package ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: akonadi-resource-google sounds ok, no ?
<neversfelde> probably akonadi-ressource-googledata ?
<neversfelde> :)
<Tonio_> or googledata...
<neversfelde> wb kontact
 * shtylman has a working kde4 file picker for opening files in openoffice (no filters yet) ... but the cool part...its not a separate app like the old method...this one is built into the oo app like a proper file picker :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-02
<Tonio_> Riddell: when you read this, can you please reject kopete-facebook ? it misses a missing build-dep... I'm fixing and reuploading
<Tonio_> none of us tried in a fresh pbuilder install :)
<Tonio_> I'll wait for libqjso to reach the archives to make sure it's okay
<Tonio_> shtylman: you rock :)
<Riddell> rejected
<Tonio_> shtylman: the way you did it means it should support ioslaves right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> shtylman: screenshot screenshot!
<shtylman> Tonio_: not ness...cause it only passes a url to openoffice..
<Tonio_> shtylman: yeah I want to see that :)
<Tonio_> shtylman: ok
<shtylman> so openoffice would have to support the kio slaves stuff
<Tonio_> shtylman: unlikelly....
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> it would be very very painful
<Tonio_> shtylman: if only ioslaves ad gfvs could have a common api...
<shtylman> indeed...if only...
<shtylman> still have a small drawing quirk to work out...then it will be perfect...
<Tonio_> can't wait to see a screenshot :)
<shtylman> soon...hopefully
<Tonio_> hehe
 * nixternal throws in one more "can't wait to see a screenshot" :p
<yuriy> shtylman: awesome! can't wait to see a screenshot... :P
<nixternal> dtchen: hey, upgraded to karmic, sound is gone, your fault!
<nixternal> that could be an issue :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: hehe
 * Tonio_ works on jerboa source code...
<nixternal> jeesh, people in the ubuntu forums and on lp telling people to download stuff from also and recompile
 * ScottK waves.
 * nixternal waves back
 * neversfelde is afraid of that apturl thing
<neversfelde> I tell users in our forum 10 times a day to not use ppas or other third party stuff
<neversfelde> I think I can apply for pension, if apturl will be reality :)
<nixternal> lol
<vorian> yo
<ScottK> Yo baby, yo baby, yo!
<jjesse> yo ho ho and a bottle of rum
<vorian> i'm beat
<vorian> up
<jjesse> vorian: girfriend beating you up again
<vorian> nay, work
<freeflying> we have kubuntu-netbook-remix?
<ScottK> freeflying: Working on a Kubuntu Netbook Edition.
<freeflying> ScottK: cool
<Riddell> Nightrose: where is amarok 1.2 due?
<jussi01> Riddell: nice typo :D
<Riddell> when
<Mamarok> hm, Amarok 1.2...
<Mamarok> not your day?
<Mamarok> Riddell: end of the week FWIK
<Nightrose> Riddell: tomorrow
<Nightrose> late in the day
<Riddell> qjson hasn't built, buildds must be having a post UDS rush
<Riddell> hmm bug 334052 and bug 330811 don't have great feedback
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334052 in plasma-widget-network-manager "Network Manager Plasmoid won't connect to "WPA Enterprise" AP's in Jaunty" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330811 in plasma-widget-network-manager "Can't connect to a hidden network" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330811
<Riddell> not sure what to do with plasma-w-n-m now
<apachelogger> Riddell: as I see it they are both not regressions from jaunty, so they shouldn't stop the moving the -updates
<apachelogger> the bugs shoudl be reopened and reinvestigated though
<apachelogger> they are just not fixed yet :) so another option would be to just delay the move to -updates and get those 2 issues resolved first
<Riddell> apachelogger: but then what does it fix.. pitti will want bug numbers
<Hobbsee> hrm.  konversation marker lines don't work anymore.
<Hobbsee> and the graphics corrupt, under compiz.
<JontheEchidna> All of the KDE packages are FTBFS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186507/
<JontheEchidna> right after CMake does its install stuff
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: needs debhelper.mk included I'd say
<JontheEchidna> hmm, shouldn't kde.mk include that then?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: for some reason most cdbs class files don't include debhelper.mk, never worked out why
<ryanakca> help
<ryanakca> oops, wrong channel, that was for &bitlbee :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: ?
<Riddell> oh phew, so long as you're not having a heart attack
<ryanakca> Riddell: hehe, anything I can help with though?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
 * ryanakca was told to stay home today so that I don't spread this blasted cold to everybody at school
<Riddell> ryanakca: beta 2 ninja time is due later today
<Riddell> not sure when though
<ryanakca> ... meaning?
<Riddell> ryanakca: meaning beta 2 is being tagged and we should get tars that'll need packaging
<Riddell> ryanakca: oh you could test 4.2.4 if you have jaunty around
<Riddell> or a chroot
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could I throw a few packages needing main sponsorship at you?
<Riddell> nice to actually test things before we release them
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you could
<ScottK> Riddell: Interesting concept.
<ScottK> ;-)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ah, where can I find the tarballs? And what repository should I add to test 4.2.4?
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you  see the draft Kubuntu Netbook Edition spec I did?
<JontheEchidna> bug 381142, bug 380947 and bug 382508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381142 in plasma-widget-quickaccess "New upstream release (QuickAccess 0.8.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380947 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve "Please sponsor gtk2-engines-qtcurve 0.62.8-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382508 in libkipi "Request for removal (source and binary)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382508
<Riddell> ryanakca: tars will appear on the ktown server when they appear, not yet it seems
<Riddell> ryanakca: 4.2.4 is in ~kubuntu-experimental I think
<Riddell> ScottK: no, where's that?
<ScottK> Riddell: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-karmic-netbook-edition
<ScottK> We didn't have a UDS session on it, but Tonio, rgreening, and I talked about it in the evenings a fair bit.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ah, look at that, I'm already running it. I haven't run into any issues yet, but I'll prod around, any places I should particularly prod/test?
<Riddell> ryanakca: nothing paticular I don't think, if you're using it in normal use that's great
<ryanakca> Oooh, kobby 1.0b3 is out, *upgrades the packages*
<Riddell> ryanakca: we still have merges in https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html and https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html if you want to tidy those up
<ryanakca> Will do
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: all done thanks
<Riddell> New queue is now only six days long!
<Riddell> ryanakca: also could you test amarok from  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main   for jaunty
<ryanakca> Riddell: Sure
<ryanakca> Could someone running 4.2.4 help me try to reproduce messed up notifications from Kopete? I have one that doesn't seem to want to disappear, regardless of how many times I hit view or ignore...
<Riddell> vorian: ^^ ?
<Riddell> ScottK: "Test/Demo Plan" seems lacking
<Riddell> ScottK: what would the arm version be tested on?
<ScottK> Riddell: Agreed.  I need to do some more investigation on it.
<Quintasan> hiho
<vorian> ryanakca / Riddell, let me check
<Riddell> ScottK: does ubuntu netbook remix do ARM?
<ScottK> Riddell: No, they just did it on lpia (now i386), but AFAIK there is no official product for armel yet.
<Riddell> ScottK: so why do you include ARM in the spec?  what's the use case?
<ScottK> I've seen KDE running on small arm devices like N810 and freerunner.
<ScottK> I need to investigate specific platforms (those use older arm devices, so wouldn't be a target for us), but I believe it's reasonably doable.
<Riddell> that's the trouble with ARM, each device is different from the other, hard to make a generally installable medium
<freeflying> ScottK: most of the armel device only have opengles support
<ScottK> Riddell: I want to see Kubuntu everywhere, so I put it in because it's a place we might be able to get.
<freeflying> ScottK: but UNR needs opengl
<ScottK> I guess the question (I don't know the answer) is does the Plamsa MID shell need opengl?
<freeflying> seems like so :)
<ScottK> Seems it does.
<ScottK> Riddell: OK, based on opengl, I think armel should come out.  Just i386
 * ScottK edits
<Riddell> hmm, then how does KDE work on the n810?
<Tm_T> Riddell: well, works, but not fast
<ScottK> Riddell: It's slow, but it was usable.  It was seele's (KDE 4.1.something) and I saw it a while ago, so I'd think it's better now.
<seele> is someone finally maintaining packages for the n810? i gave up on it months ago because all that was available is 4.1
<seele> ScottK: you *can* run something like kspread but that doesnt mean you *should* :)
 * seele was messing with her n810 the other day
<seele> i fried my 8gig sim card.. trying to see if i can restore it somehow
<ScottK> seele: Would you be up for reviewing the IRC client spec and making some priority recommendations for the items listed?
<seele> ScottK: is this quassel vs. konversation?
<ScottK> seele: Yes.
<seele> sigh, sure. i dont like where this might head though
<ScottK> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicIrc
<seele> s-c-p probably needs reviewed too
<seele> hmm.. i have a todo page somehwere i should update for karmic
<seele> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/seele/KarmicTODO
<seele> feel free to dump stuff there you think i should look at
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Amarok starts up with an error message: "There are exceptions caught in the script 'Librivox.org'. Please refer to the log."
<ryanakca> And then the same for Lyricwiki....
<Riddell> Nightrose: ^^
<Nightrose> ryanakca: start from command line please - looks like qtscriptgenerator problems
<ryanakca> Nightrose: jaunty, packages from kubuntu-ppa
<Nightrose> which version?
<ryanakca> Nightrose: 2:2.1mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu2~jaunty1 >> amarok --debug                                                                                                                                                                                              ~
<ryanakca> >> amarok --debug                                                                                                                                                                                              ~
<ryanakca> Gah, *kicks copy/paste*
<ryanakca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186546/
 * Nightrose looks
<Riddell> hmm, maybe our qtscript packages aren't working
<Riddell> apachelogger: should the qtscript packages in kubuntu experimental work?
<Nightrose> bah - can't access the pastebin right now sorry
<Nightrose> Riddell: ryanakca: can you talk to nhnfreespirit?
<Nightrose> he was looking into this problem
<Nightrose> already happened with beta 1
<Nightrose> (which is why we wanted to have beta 2 testing :/)
<Nightrose> i need to go back to some VTK hacking
<ryanakca> Sure
<neversfelde> same problem with the karmic version
<Riddell> neversfelde: of amarok?
<neversfelde> yes
<Riddell> humph.  works for me
<Riddell> neversfelde: do you have qtscript-tools installed?
<neversfelde> no
<Riddell> neversfelde: try installing that and seeing if it helps
<Riddell> also libqtscript4-core
<yuriy> kwwii: ping
<neversfelde> Riddell: no warning message anymore, seems to work now
<Riddell> neversfelde: after installing qtscript-tools ?
<neversfelde> yes, it pulls in libqtscript4-core, too
<Riddell> ok, groovy, guess we need that as a depends
<neversfelde> also the script widget is now working
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: on the topic of kdegraphics cruft removal, libkdcraw can be removed too
<neversfelde> Riddell: shall I create a bug report for this?
<Riddell> neversfelde: naw, I can fix it directly
<neversfelde> k
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ok
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: all done
<JontheEchidna> nice
 * JontheEchidna commits kdegraphics changes to bzr
<Riddell> ScottK: any idea what the status of mseide-msegui is?
<Riddell> I see your name on bug 363464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 363464 in mseide-msegui "Please remove mseide-msegui source and all binaries from Jaunty" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363464
<Riddell> version  1.8-1 is in New queue but 1.8-1ubuntu1 was at one time in jaunty
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: libkexiv2 too
<ScottK> Riddell: IIRC it should be fine for Karmic.  I just asked it removed from Jaunty as most of the needed packages didn't make it into the release.
<ScottK> Someone should fakesync that to a higher revision then.
<Riddell> right
 * Riddell wonders how to do that
<Riddell> New queue down to 26 hours old!
<ScottK> Grab it from New, slap a ubuntu2 revision entry in there an upload?
<JontheEchidna> oh, libkexiv2 is gone since jaunty
<JontheEchidna> nevermind
 * ScottK will be back from $WORK in about 10 hours.
<ScottK> Working offline this week and next.
<kwwii> yuriy: pong
<ryanakca> Were we still keeping KDE3/Qt3 apps?
<rgreening> ryanakca: the hope is to get rid of them if possible
<rgreening> kwwii: hey man :)
<ryanakca> rgreening: ... so, with kobby, we could ditch mateedit ?
<rgreening> ryanakca: what is mateedit?
<Riddell> I suspect mateedit is long since unmaintained
<ryanakca> rgreening: Description: collaborative editor for KDE ... apt-cache show mateedit
<rgreening> I'd send it to the recycle bin :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: the website hasn't been updated since 2005
<Tonio_> hi
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
<ryanakca> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> shouldn't amarok depend on libqtscript4-qtbindings ?
<Tonio_> scripts are broken here unless I install this...
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> kk I'm doing the update then
<Riddell> Tonio_: in karmic or in jaunty?
<Tonio_> Riddell: karmic
<Tonio_> uploaded
<Tonio_> pffff the builds are long to perform on soyuz
<Riddell> mm hmm
<Tonio_> I fixed a little lib (libgcal) for akonadi-googledata to build, 24 hours ago, and it's not finished yet
<Tonio_> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgcal/0.9.0-1ubuntu1
<Tonio_> Queued:  	16 hours ago
<Tonio_> Estimated build start: 	in 4 hours
<Tonio_> argh !
<Tonio_> same for qjson... that's why I still didn't upload kopete-facebook
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can upload it, it'll just dep wait
<Riddell> Tonio_: k-d-s.  I think we should turn Previews back on in Dolphin by defualt
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wanna be sure it builds first.... my first upload had a missing build-dep
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, has it been removed in kds ? if so that's bad...
<Riddell> Tonio_: well it doesn't seem to be on by default any more
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki changing this
<Riddell> super
<maco> is the panel supposed to resize to "however big is needed" within the constraints of min & max sizes?  karmic's seems to just stick to the min size, period, end of story, even if it means cutting some plasmoids in half
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about the icons preview or the preview pane ?
<Riddell> maco: I don't follow, the panel should be 100% width unless set otherwise
<Riddell> Tonio_: icon previews (preview pane is on and should remain so)
<maco> i'm talking about the "set otherwise"
<maco> you know how you can set a min & max width?
<maco> that makes it *seem* like it should resize automatically to try to fit all the plasmoids at their natural sizes, but cannot be smaller than some amount nor larger than other set amount
<maco> however, when i set a minimum size that is smaller than absolutely necessary to display all plasmoids, it'll just cut my pager in half instead of growing to "bigger than minimum, but smaller than maximum"
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum I wonder where this is stored, no change in .kde/share/config when I change the view settings...
<kwwii> rgreening: hey
<Tonio_> yop kwwii, rgreening
<Tonio_> hum that's in apps... too bad
<Riddell> maco: oh wow, my panel is horribly broken now
<Riddell> the applets are all on top of each other
<Riddell> remind me never to play with plasma settings again
<maco> even without resizing the panel, my kicker was sitting on top of the tray
<maco> figuring out how to grab it to move it was an exercise in frustration
<maco> and why did the upgrade rearrange everything into a heap and throw my panel to the bottom of the screen? i thought settings like that were supposed to persist
<maco> by the way, regarindt he pager and its behaviour when you click the current workspace, i *think* it is determined by the value (0,1,2) of...well, find plugin=pager and note its container and applet #s then find the configuration section for the same container & applet #s, then its currentDesktopSelected=2
<maco> s/regarindt/regarding/
<Tonio_> Riddell: the easiest way to get this set on by default is patching ./src/settings/dolphin_directoryviewpropertysettings.kcfg
<Tonio_> Riddell: nevermind if I do that ?
 * ryanakca headdesks because of maintainers and bloody inline patches :/
<maco> ryanakca, sorry
<maco> i've done plenty of those
<Riddell> maco: well I guess test with beta 2 next week and moan to plasma people if it's still broken
<Riddell> Tonio_: no way to just have a setting in k-d-s?
<ryanakca> maco: Outch, use quilt, very easy to use... add an include to debian/rules and add it as a build-dep, then just go "quilt push -a; quilt new patch_name.diff, quilt edit filename; quilt refresh; quilt pop -a" :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: with share/apps entries, that's pretty crap, really
<Tonio_> Riddell: and pretty random too :)
<maco> ryanakca, -_- i just break things when i try quilt
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it'll just be a one line patch, not hard to maintain as this shouldn't change in the future on upstream side
<maco> though..hrm
<maco> question!
<maco> is it valid to start the patch management stuff then at the part where you'd normally edit files, just run the "patch" command on it and then tell it you're done "editing"?
<yuriy> wow the now playing widget is really clever, it only shows pause and next in the panel
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks for taking care about mlt/kdenlive, but I see two problems with mlt package when trying to backport to jaunty:
<yuriy> kwwii: I can start working on a list of OO.o icons I haven't found in Oxygen.  What can I do with such a list?
<Tonio_> Lure: which are ?
<Lure> Tonio_: usr/bin is not packaged (/usr/bin/melt is required by kdenlive)
<maco> Tonio_, i think he was typing ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: and libmlt++2 is empty (libmlt++1.install has to be renamed)
<ryanakca> maco: ... not sure if I understand, "patch" command? as in /usr/bin/patch ? or quilt?
<maco> as in /usr/bin/patch
<maco> like after the "quilt new" part
<maco> then run /usr/bin/patch with whatever patch you need to add
<Tonio_> Lure: you're right...
<Tonio_> Lure: testing all of this was on my plans for today... fixing
<Lure> Tonio_: no problem, I just wanted to do my next video editing with new version, that is why I started backport sooner ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: yup yup
<Tonio_> Lure: new mlt package was a pain to do since they merged mlt++ in it
<Lure> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> Lure: and I couldn't get anyone to review, so I pushed on considering "if you broke everything, you'll be aware soon !!" :)
<Tonio_> best way to get your changes reviewed sometimes :)
<Lure> Tonio_: true that ;-)
<Lure> and not many on karmic anyhow, so not much damage
<ryanakca> maco: Not sure, you could quilt push -a; quilt import yourpatch.diff; quilt refresh; quilt pop -a
<Lure> Tonio_: btw, my jaunty packages are in this ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~lure/+archive/video
<Tonio_> Lure: right
<Lure> Tonio_: I just did temporary fix and added usr/bin to libmlt1.install ;-)
<Tonio_> oki let's fix it then :)
<rgreening> shtylman: ping
<yuriy> just had a thought - even if we switch to arora, apps that embed khtml like akregator will still be using it, so some pages will look different
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebase uploaded with the dolphin patch
<Tonio_> Lure: your turn !!
<Lure> Tonio_: still not sure if we need "mlt" package for binaries (and kdenlive to depend on it)
<Lure> Tonio_: this command looks like very internal, but it still is not a library ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: where was it with previous uploads ? I think it wasn't installed right ?
<Tonio_> that's why I didn't install it...
<Tonio_> maybe a new package would be good indeed
<Lure> Tonio_: I think it is new binary
<Lure> Tonio_: before mlt was library only
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't think so, but anyway
 * Lure checks
<Tonio_> Lure: we had a anigo binary before, so there it is, we should have an mlt one
<apachelogger> Riddell: call for bug reports :D
<apachelogger> I certanly think that WPA 2 auth is working better
<apachelogger> also autoconnect didnt work
<Lure> Tonio_: there was /usr/bin/mlt-config
<Lure> in libmlt-dev
<Tonio_> Lure: kk
<Tonio_> Lure: what for the desc ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: re play dvd removal : the three menu entries should be replaced with some "play disc" thingy
<apachelogger> at the very most
<Riddell> Tonio_: merci
<apachelogger> I find the whole entry rather useless, the only usecase I would imagine for it would be that you were watching a video while inserting the dvd
<apachelogger> and then you want to watch the dvd
<apachelogger> then again that is why the start tabs content should be used in the playback tab when no video is playing
<apachelogger> the black widget aint much good looking either
<Tonio_> Riddell: de rien :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I think mlt replaces inigo
<Tonio_> Lure: Inigo is a powerful multitrack command line oriented video editor.
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: One more time we gonna celebrate | Karmic: http://tinyurl.com/n2to8u |  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Sync/Merges: http://tinyurl.com/korm9e | Be careful whilst packaging | Transitions: http://tinyurl.com/m68bne
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> seriously
<Lure> Tonio_: it seems inigo is renamed to melt: http://www.mltframework.org/twiki/bin/view/MLT/ExtremeMakeover
<apachelogger> someone do something about that topic
<Tonio_> Lure: yup
<Lure> Tonio_: so we should rename inigo package to melt and do Conflicts/Replaces
<Lure> Tonio_: btw, there is one in Debian already: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/melt
<Lure> Tonio_: so we should rather merge
<Tonio_> Lure: done here
<Tonio_> hum when did they do that ?
<Tonio_> wasn't there yesterday
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure, that I got on google now ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay they did exactly the same thing as me... what a waste of time
<Lure> Tonio_: that is why working on debian alioth svn is probably the way to go
<Tonio_> since I wanted to sync with them...
<Tonio_> Lure: true, in a certain way
 * Lure tries to merge digikam/kipi-plugins ubuntu changes back to debian that way
<Tonio_> Lure: I uploaded debian's package for sync
 * Lure has to run
<neversfelde> Tonio_: k3b 1.66 offers to install libk3b3-extracodecs and not libk3b6-extracodecs, is this correct?
<Tonio_> neversfelde: of course not :)
<neversfelde> :)
<Tonio_> neversfelde: at least the patch works, which is pretty cool :)
<neversfelde> hehe, yes it works fine
<Tonio_> neversfelde: I really like this mecanism
<neversfelde> +1 it is very userfriendly
<Tonio_> rekonq is on review, can someone look at it please ?
<Tonio_> as well as frescobaldi, for which nobody cares for months...
<Tonio_> that would be very nice :)
<shtylman> rgreening: here
<rgreening> hey shtylman
<shtylman> howdy
<rgreening> do you remember the nick of the guy who was in the ubiquity session with us? The one who is going to help also with usb-creator?
<rgreening> I wanted to ping him  on usb-creator
<shtylman> hm...nope...I do not..sorry :/
<rgreening> hmm.. crud
<rgreening> Tonio_: ^^
<rgreening> maybe Tonio_ remembers
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> my brain is fille dwith cold/flu fluids.. cant think
<rgreening> *sniff*
<shtylman> man...you too eh?
<shtylman> Riddell also got owned ...
<rgreening> ya
<Tonio_> rgreening: shtylman ? who else ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: I wasn't there at the ubiquity one
<rgreening> Tonio_: was the same guy in the usb-creator
<Tonio_> rgreening: evan ?
<Riddell> evand is the usb creator guy
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> rgreening: Evan Dandrea
<rgreening> Thanks Riddell/Tonio_
<Tonio_> rgreening: yw
<maco> apachelogger, hrmm what about wpa2?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: rekonq's packaging looks good, but the long description looks iffy imo
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I wasn't greatly inspired to be honnest.... I just did a copy/paste from upstream's website
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: feel free to write any better one :)
<JontheEchidna> ok
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: if you propose me any better one, I'll fix and upload
<apachelogger> maco: didn't work in stock jaunty network-manager plasmoid
<apachelogger> it certainly does with what is in proposed
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: How's this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/186635/
<maco> and here i go, upgrading to karmic where even *normal* WPA doesn't work with the nm plasmoid! pffft my timing sucks!
<apachelogger> maco: well, karmic might still have the same svn snapshot jaunty has
<apachelogger> the new one is only in proposed AFAIK
<maco> nah, jaunty worked for normal WPA, just not WPA2
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: not bad :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: can I upload fixing the desc then ?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: oh, it might be good if I testbuild first
<apachelogger> maco: maybe we have a regression at hand?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: but probably it would be ok to upload
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: ho sure ! ;)
<maco> apachelogger, yar
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'll wait for your permission
<apachelogger> maco: does your AP only support WPA?
 * apachelogger would find it weird to use WPA when WPA2 is available :P
<maco> i'm not sure my roommate's laptop supports WPA2
<apachelogger> should check
<maco> its running windows...i dont know how
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Protected_Access#WPA2
<apachelogger> maco: just change the AP to WPA2 and see if the laptop still connects :)
<maco> heh
<maco> well i'm moving out over the course of this week anyway. person i'm living with now does, i think, have all wpa2-able hardware. we just have no internets in the new place yet :P
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> no intartubes access is horrible
<ryanakca> Anybody know of an easy to use repo managing app? I used to use Seveas' falcon, but it doesn't seem to work on hardy anymore and requires python2.4 :/
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: oh, there isn't an XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum true
 * apachelogger remembered that awkward time last summer when they "accidently" cut the street's landline
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: not necessary :P
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: fixed
<apachelogger> ryanakca: the are loads of them
<apachelogger> search help.ubuntu.com
<ryanakca> Tonio_: Packaging rekonq?
<apachelogger> apt-ftparchive being the simplest of those
<apachelogger> it really just dumps the binary files in $folder
<nixternal> oi oi
<apachelogger> so if you want to have a pocket based system you might want to look into something different :D
<Tonio_> ryanakca: yup
<ryanakca> Tonio_: feel like getting it into Debian?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: why not, but I'll not be the one doing this :)
<JontheEchidna> If only arora had session management/tab restoration after crashes...
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I don't really care, I just want a way to get libqinfinity in a repo so that I can use it while compiling kobby for sid...
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I decided to stop this 3 years ago since I got tired of getting ignored whenever I used my @ubuntu.com address
<Tonio_> and answered when using the @gmail.com one
 * JontheEchidna finds it a pain to open up all his tabs in the proper order every time he opens arora
<Tonio_> ryanakca: anyway, they can merge my package if they want it
<Tonio_> ryanakca: that's arch, I know :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: but anyone wanting my package is free to sync
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: ship it!
<JontheEchidna> looks just fine here :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: kk I fixed the 2 issues you mentionned
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: uploaded thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
 * JontheEchidna tries rekonq
<Tonio_> now if someone could *please* revu frescobaldi.... it's been waiting in revu for month...
<Tonio_> and I don't want to override the revu proces...
<apachelogger> tag it with kde or qt :P
<Riddell> Tonio_: rekonq contains GPL 3 in COPYING but is GPL 2 in source
<apachelogger> Synopsis:	 LilyPond sheet music editor for KDE4
<JontheEchidna> doh, missed that
<apachelogger> aint no goody
<Riddell> Tonio_: that can be accepted into the archive fine (GPL 2 can be upgraded) but it's a bit weird
<apachelogger> why would I care that it is KDE 4?
<ryanakca> Tonio_: Hehe, I've been waiting for months to get it into Debian, builds fine under karmic, but it doesn't under sid... because lilypond has been broken for ages
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, you're right, I'll ping upstream about that
<apachelogger> I mean besides the fact that we used KDE 4 all across instead of KDE4
<Tonio_> ryanakca: still last week, I sent 3 debdiffs using my ubuntu account, got ignored
<Tonio_> ryanakca: and everytime I use another address, it's okay
<apachelogger> why would I, as user, care about it being for KDE 4, considering I don't have a KDE 3 desktop available from non-3rd-party-sources and I probably won't care either if I was using gnome or xfce
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I'm sick of waisting my time with debian on that point...
<Riddell> kb9vqf has loads of stuff on revu!
<Tonio_> ryanakca: when I send a fix or anything, 50% go in 50% is waste of time...
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I may be very unlucky, but I don't want to work with people who don't accept collaboration
<Tonio_> ryanakca: collaborate with others is the reason I'm doing free software
<ryanakca> Tonio_: *nod*, do you have a sponsor or do you just wait for someone to pick it up? It's incredibly fast with a sponsor, a day or two and it gets uploaded
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I know my opinion about that is arch, especially since I have lots of friends at debian
<Riddell> the mysterious usrlp just added Kubuntu/UbuntuFeatureParity to KubuntuKarmicSpecs
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I don't have a sponsor no, since I decided to stop sending emails 3 years ago except for very specific packages whom I know the maintainer well, fabo for example
<Tonio_> ryanakca: my work is open source, so if they decide to repackage something they miss and we don't already have, I don't see why I should do that for them
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: that's usr, he's been annoying apachelogger and myself in the bug tracker for ages ;-)
<ryanakca> *nod*
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: and he registered a session at UDS which somehow got accepted
<Tonio_> ryanakca: they are waisting a lot of energy not merging our packages when working on them, that's not my problem, especially since I tried to collaborate, and got mostly rejected...
<Tonio_> ryanakca: and yeah, I know, I should be ass kicked speaking like this... ^^
<maco> does kubuntu include a cd burner by default?
<maco> (on that feature parity topic)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: anyway, I still love debian, just than my personal experience with them has been bad in the past, period :)
<ryanakca> maco: k3b
<ryanakca> Tonio_: *nod*, I had the same issues, but the -fr people are quite welcomming and now that I have a sponsor, it's not all that bad
<Tonio_> ryanakca: yeah and that's what I HATE about that
<Tonio_> ryanakca: have a sponsor ? you are respectable
<Tonio_> no sponsor ? then you're just a pet
<Tonio_> ryanakca: and it's because we do the exact opposite than I contribute to ubuntu, and not to fedora or opensuse :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: so technically I should contribute to debian
<maco> ryanakca, ok i wasnt sure if that was included on the cd since its still qt3
<Tonio_> ryanakca: but my ethics is to contribute to the most opened community only :)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: and to me my ethics is more important than the technical things, otherwise I would do bsd or osx stuff :)
<ryanakca> maco: I don't know about karmic, but it's here on jaunty...
<Tonio_> ryanakca: and that's all thanks to Riddell :) since he invited me when I wanted to learn and didn't knew anything about packaging
<Tonio_> ryanakca: when debian just told me to come back in 2 years, after having learned about the policy and packaging guide... :)
<ryanakca> :)
 * Tonio_ must have been very unlucky
<Tonio_> so I assume you can understand than when they came back 6 month later to ask me to contribute to debian instead, I was like....
<Tonio_> unlikelly to accept :)
<maco> ryanakca, i honestly have not looked through the menu to see what is included by default. i have the apps i want installed, and i launch them like this: mod+shift+enter (to open a shell in xmonad), type in "nohup <command> &" mod+shift+c (to close the shell)
<ryanakca> Tonio_: Of course
<Tonio_> ryanakca: the time I decided to stop was after sending 5 debdifs for kdepim to fix packaging issues
<Tonio_> ryanakca: none of them got any response, so I tried using an anonimous address a few weeks later, all accepted...
<Tonio_> ryanakca: that was my last collaboration attempt :)
 * Tonio_ hugs Riddell for never rejecting n00bs :)
<ryanakca> Tonio_: Mind you, I think Debian has pretty much gotten over the Ubuntu/Debian rift...
<ryanakca> I would think anyways, or hope...
<Tonio_> ryanakca: not by ethics, but by obvious choice
<Tonio_> ryanakca: and if they really do, then they should merge my rekonq package right ?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: here is the deal, let's see what happens when they'll package it ;)
<ryanakca> Tonio_: it hasn't been packaged yet, but there is an ITP for it...
<Tonio_> ryanakca: yes, and if it goes in ubuntu first, then eventually it'll be merged right ?
<Tonio_> we'll see ;)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: archiving rekonq on revu
<apachelogger> Tonio_: frescobaldi reviewed
<ryanakca> Should I get the konversation packaging under a bzr branch on LP?
<apachelogger> sure
 * Tonio_ wonders if we should make kdenlive part of the distro...
<Tonio_> sure it needs multiverse components, but we can use update-notifier-kde to install them
<Tonio_> and both windows and osx have a video editor installed by default...
<Tonio_> Riddell: couldn't that be considered when we drop kdelibs4 deps ?
<JontheEchidna> hotness: http://imagebin.ca/view/a2W7MT.html
<Riddell> Tonio_: drop kdelibs4 deps from what?
<JontheEchidna> ^My default desktop proposal, though my screenshot is missing folderview
<Tonio_> Riddell: frmo the cd :)
<maco> JontheEchidna, nice :D
 * JontheEchidna hopes the Air theme is included in beta2
<Riddell> Tonio_: we only have one and shtylman is working on it
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I know, but that'll make some space free
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I was wondering if kdenlive shouldn't fit on the cd...
<Tonio_> unless it is technically condamned to multiverse
<Nightrose> Tonio_: i wanted to use kdenlive for some video editing 2 days ago (just add sound)
<Nightrose> it was a nightmare :(
<Tonio_> Nightrose: really ?
<Nightrose> i gave up in the end
<Tonio_> Nightrose: lots of people seem to like it except it isn't as stable as it should
<Nightrose> someone more into video editing might judge it differently
<Nightrose> but I just couldn't make it do what i wanted it
<Riddell> Tonio_: we're 70MB oversized
<JontheEchidna>  oh
<Tonio_> Riddell: ouch...
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> guess that solves it
<Tonio_> Riddell: well on the dvd at least :)
<JontheEchidna> we're probably 70 MB over because kdeplasma-addons now has plasma-wallpapers-addons which depends on both the wallpapers from kdebase and kdeartwork
<maco> JontheEchidna, oh, i'd say the text on the panel (i think thats part of the plasma theme?) isnt dark enough / high enough contrast, though the theme itself looks nice
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure, if you want to get rid of the multiverse deps and do the main inclusion report for it and any remaining deps
<Riddell> but it has complex libraries and they may not get through MIR
<rgreening> Tonio_: I have branched the latest usb-creator and have in under lp:~roderick-greening/usb-creator/kde-frontend
<JontheEchidna> maco: yeah, the oxygen team really outdid itself with the Air theme, it rocks
<Tonio_> Riddell: just a thought, mlt in main it pretty harad, that's true
<rgreening> Tonio_: I subscribed you to that branch so you can see what changes, etc I make.
<Tonio_> Riddell: but the latest upstream release avoids code duplication, so why not
<JontheEchidna> though I can't see how you could make the panel text any more black... perhaps you just don't like my font settings ;)
<Tonio_> multiverse deps can be installed the way we do for k3b for example
<Tonio_> atm I wonder why latest kdenlive upload ftbfs... weird...
<JontheEchidna> my amarok broke :(
<maco> JontheEchidna, it looks grey when i look at the screenshot
 * Tonio_ notice we should ship with a default kdenliverc file too in kds
<JontheEchidna> maco: probably jpeg artifacts
<Tonio_> major universe apps shoul also get their nagscreen removed and so on
<JontheEchidna> so after the latest updates my amarok is just sitting there "updating system configuration." :(
<JontheEchidna> no splash screen or anything
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> it is 7 pm and I am so drunk that I almost fell over
<apachelogger> I guess that is no good
<JontheEchidna> purging and reinstalling amarok fixed it
<maco> Sput, feature request: "mark as away on all networks"
 * maco back to being away
<jussi01> maco: file a bug report?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: impressive review for frescobaldi :) that quick...
<Mamarok> what is frescobaldi?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: also, lots of applications have very hight initialpreference, especially kde 4 apps...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: grep -re InitialPre /usr/share/applications
<apachelogger> Tonio_: most of them should not
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sure
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll ping upstream about that, but won't patch, are you okay about that ?
<Tonio_> also what to do about mo files ?
<apachelogger> really, IMHO that stanza should only be used by distros or for core utils like say dolphin
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I would patch it away TBH
<apachelogger> if a user installs an application after frescobaldi it clearly indicates that the app didn't fit his needs
<apachelogger> so the app shouldn't enforce an override
<Tonio_> apachelogger: or repack the tarball would be easier I suspect no ?
<apachelogger> well, patching is easier for this change
<apachelogger> however, in combination with the .mo stuff you might want to go for repack and ensure upstream adopts the changes for his next release
<maco> jussi01, i had to put it on the screen so i wouldnt forget by the end of picking up lunch :P im forgetful
<apachelogger> because I really think the .mos are generated at build time
<apachelogger> sec, gotta check
<Tonio_> apachelogger: kk
<apachelogger> [  0%] [  0%] cd po && /usr/bin/msgfmt -v -o /tmp/buildd/frescobaldi-0.7.9/obj-i486-linux-gnu/po/tr.mo /tmp/buildd/frescobaldi-0.7.9/po/tr.po
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> they just need to be stripped from the tarball
<apachelogger> Tonio_: so you might want to carry the intiialpref change via a repack as well, but make sure it gets applied by upstream for the next tarball :)
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> I have to reboot
<Tonio_> I'll fix all of that
<Nightrose> do we have Skrooge packages somewhere?
 * Nightrose would love to give it a try
<Nightrose> ahhhh Tonio_ - google tells me you packaged skrooge
<Nightrose> is your package usable?
<Quintasan> Nightrose: it is :3
<Nightrose> and which ppa did  you hide it in? :D
<Nightrose> Quintasan: ahhh good - do you know where?
<Quintasan> Nightrose: universe
<Nightrose> huh? i just tried and couldn't find it....
<Quintasan> at least apt-cache shows that
 * Nightrose checks again
<Nightrose> bah....  pebcak
<Nightrose> thx Quintasan :)
<Quintasan> np :D
<apachelogger> one moar time
<apachelogger> Nightrose, markey, Mamarok, emonkey: we gotta voip some day again
<Mamarok> apachelogger: indeed :)
 * Mamarok will have to install skype again then or shall we try ekiga now?
<apachelogger> hm, no, still too much hassle to setup really
<emonkey> apachelogger: hm? voip-session?
<apachelogger> emonkey: sküp
<emonkey> apachelogger: uh ahm my skype has no audio atm with kde4 and till now I had'nt the time to fix that ... I'll do that after my exams.
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> last time I checked you shouldn't watch videos meanwhile ;-)
<emonkey> hmk ...
<lex79> JontheEchidna: around? konversation alpha3 is out, can I ? :)
<Lure> what does this mean: dh: --with quilt not supported or failed to load module Debian::Debhelper::Sequence::quilt
 * Lure really hates this quilt auto-magic
<neversfelde> Lure: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=515725
<ubottu> Debian bug 515725 in debhelper "debhelper v7 (dh): patch/unpatch support" [Wishlist,Open]
<neversfelde> I think you need a newer debhelper version to use --with-quilt. I ran into the same problem some days ago
<Lure> neversfelde: is it availble for jaunty?
<neversfelde> Lure: I do not think so
<neversfelde> ebian-qt-kde.mk
<neversfelde> ups, sorry
<neversfelde> plasma-widget-daisy builds with ebian-qt-kde.mk
<neversfelde> but not with kde.mk
<neversfelde> :/
 * Lure just dropped --with quilt and hopes it will work
<_Groo_> hi/2 all..
<jjesse> heelo _Groo_
<_Groo_> hi jjesse
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> _Groo_: too drunk to pong
<jussi01> apachelogger: have one for me!! :D
<NCommander> Riddell, ping?
<NCommander> apachelogger, ding?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: Cheers
<apachelogger> no donging either
 * apachelogger is depressiv and drunk and possibly in love
<apachelogger> aint no good combination at all
<_Groo_> apachelogger: no problemo, just wanna check if you used my debian/ in the amarok package
 * Quintasan pats apachelogger
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you removed all patches
<Tm_T> apachelogger: son...
<apachelogger> which is rather crude really
<_Groo_> apachelogger: they werent needed anymore
<apachelogger> are you sure about that?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you really should document changes
<_Groo_> apachelogger: from what ive seen they where either upstream or obsoleted
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and i agree, i should document more
<apachelogger> Tm_T: huh?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: being drunk is not nice, son (;)
<apachelogger> I noticed when I ran into the door
<apachelogger> then again being auto aggressive isn't either
<apachelogger> anyway, gotta have therapy tomorrow evening
 * Tm_T is always nice
<Tm_T> apachelogger: thanks for reminding me
<apachelogger> it seems like language engine is broken :D
<apachelogger> Tm_T: yw :)
<apachelogger> Tm_T: you are really the greatest mom one can have
<Tm_T> <3
<_Groo_> ¬¬
<apachelogger> that looks weird
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so you didnt use my debian at all?
<apachelogger> I didn't do anything becaus eI ra out of time
<apachelogger> goood luck with finding appropriate spelling for that
<apachelogger> too drunk to write => off to bed
<apachelogger> nini kubuntu
<neversfelde> n8 apachelogger
<jussi01> nini apachelogger
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so who published amarok today???
<blackmoon105> hi, i've run "kdesudo dolphin" and all kde crashed and kick me at login screen. http://pastebin.com/da33f7dd i'm under jaunty
<Mamarok> could somebody explain or give me a link to the reason why Ctrl+Alt+Backspace has been disabled by default? I know about dontzap, just need some arguments
<Nightrose> Mamarok: users pressing it accidentally
<Mamarok> Nightrose: I know, still I need more than that, and already know the Blueprint
<Nightrose> ok well user presses it accidentally -> kills his x session -> unsaved thesis work gone
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Mamarok> Nightrose: as I said, I know, just some stringent arguments from above would be nice to have
<Mamarok> Nightrose: I know all what you said already, where has it been decided by whom, etc. as there are as many reasons against as for it
<Nightrose> decided by xorg
<Nightrose> ubuntu decided to follow but allow changing it
 * Mamarok still wonders how somebody can "accidentally" press this key combination...
<Mamarok> ok, the Xorg argument is compelling, thx :)
<Nightrose> it's a key combination from windows iirc
<Nightrose> i'm don't remember what it does though
 * Nightrose lost work twice due to killing x this way btw
<Nightrose> now i know better but back then i didn't
<Nightrose> so i think the decision is good and those who know can turn it back on
<Nightrose> (I did turn it back on)
<m4v> emacs or something uses that key combination
<_Groo_> m4v: emacs uses every key, every combo, every thing you can think off.. emacs is pure evil...
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I haven't started anything, but you might want to coordinate with ryanakca since I think he was going to set up a bzr branch for konversation
<JontheEchidna> I don't think anybody's started it yet
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: What, the merge?
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: new upstream alpha a few hours ago
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Ah, lovely
<JontheEchidna> if modax is fast enough maybe it's even in debian experimental
<lex79> JontheEchidna: there are two problem with konversation
<Mamarok> Nightrose: I am all for it, just had to argue with the people making the Swiss Remix not to change it back again...
<ryanakca> Debian has 1.2~alpha2-1
<lex79> 1)missing documentation
<JontheEchidna> btw, KDE 4.3 beta2 tagging in 12 hours
<Nightrose> Mamarok: ewwww - ok
<lex79> 2) kubuntu's patch not applied
<lex79> I think due the last merge
<Mamarok> Nightrose: we will release a warning for the fglrx driver though, this is a big mess IMHO, still can't use my ATI card...
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: oh, you'll need to include debhelper.mk if you use kde.mk
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: ok, thank you, I ll try it
<m4v> _Groo_: yep, i'm with vim.
<ryanakca> lex79: lp:~kubuntu-members/konversation/ubuntu
<ryanakca> lex79: Are you familiar with bzr-builddeb ?
<lex79> ryanakca: no, btw I'm not kubuntu member, so I can't push on it :)
<ryanakca> lex79: push to lp:~<yourlpusername>/konversation/ubuntu and someone will merge it in. Anyways, bzr-builddeb is easy to use. cd to wherever you want to work, then go: bzr init-repo konversation && cd konversation && bzr checkout lp:~kubuntu-members/konversation/ubuntu && cd ubuntu && bzr bd-do   .... do your changes, debuild, try building, etc. then Ctrl-D to exit, if you added any files, bzr add them, if you removed them, bzr rm. then: ...
<ryanakca> ... bzr commit -m "Blah blah blah" && bzr push lp:~lex79/konversation/ubuntu   ... and poke someone to merge it in
<ryanakca> Hope that makes sense :)
<Tonio_> hohohoho : http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/pim/syncml/ !!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> tah, we need
<lex79> ryanakca: thanks :)
<neversfelde> Tonio_: cool
<Tonio_> neversfelde: I'll package...
<ryanakca> lex79: Feel free to ask in here if you run into problems, and you can get the documentation for bzr-builddeb here: http://jameswestby.net/bzr/builddeb/user_manual/ ... we use merge mode
<Tonio_> neversfelde: it's a SoC project, so therefore should be okay for karmic
<neversfelde> Tonio_: very good, let me know, when you have somethin usable
<neversfelde> I ll test it :)
 * neversfelde ist excited
<Tonio_> neversfelde: also I have a gosync account to test ;)
<lex79> ryanakca: thanks, seems easy :)
<neversfelde> how to save a document on an Infinoted Server with kobby?
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Not sure, I'm still trying to get my packages built for Debian
<neversfelde> mhh, promising software, but I need to figure out how to use :)
<neversfelde> if someone has the time. bug #382865 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382865 in plasma-widget-daisy "New upstream version (0.0.4.14) available" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382865
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: uploaded, thanks for your contribution to Kubuntu
<neversfelde> Danke
<neversfelde> äh thank you :)
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome :)
<Riddell> NCommander: you pung?
<NCommander> Riddell, I did, but I got slangasek to answer my question instead :-)
<neversfelde> why is there no process with bug 379566, do I have to ask someone to get it over the line or is it just because of UDS and all devs singing karaoke?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379566 in jaunty-backports "Please backport choqok-0.6 to jaunty" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379566
<Riddell> _Groo_: I don't think we've said hi
<NCommander> nellery, backports in general haven't been seeing a lot of love recently
<NCommander> er neversfelde
<NCommander> Oh, Scott already acked it
<NCommander> Riddell, can you push the magic-backport button?
<neversfelde> NCommander: ok
<Riddell> _Groo_: we had to duplicate the amarok packaging because I wasn't sure where you had put your packaging and I couldn't be sure you'd turn up in time after you didn't appear on irc yesterday
<Riddell> _Groo_: so some duplicate work there, sorry about that, but lesson is never leave IRC :)
<Riddell> neversfelde: it's just UDS getting in the way, I spent the whole day doing New queue which hadn't been emptied in three weeks
<Riddell> NCommander: on chokoq or something else?
<neversfelde> k, so I can write my next backport request :)
<NCommander> Riddell, chokoq please
<neversfelde> don't search for chokoq, better choqok :D
<Tonio_> neversfelde: the syncml thing doesn't compile here.... I'll check regularly, but we need to have this in for karmic :)
<neversfelde> Tonio_: yes, I am looking forward, good to see some progress in this sector
<Tonio_> neversfelde: can you compile it ?
<Tonio_> neversfelde: it won't find syncml.h when the includes are good.... hard to know what happens...
<neversfelde> Tonio_: I didn't try it
<Tonio_> cmake is nice, but harder to "debug" when something wrong occurs...
<neversfelde> mhh, it is quite new software, so hopefully it will grow better the next days
<neversfelde> I would be glad to write a doc about syncing karmic with smartphones and others
<Tonio_> neversfelde: well SoC projects tend to be achived especially when those are little ones
<Tonio_> neversfelde: I'm full of hope =)
<neversfelde> :D
<neversfelde> sehr gut
<lubyou> 7topic
<dtchen> nixternal: eh?
<dtchen> nixternal: you know the drill
<nixternal> ya, forgot to post the link yesterday..what is the link to the script again?
<dtchen> nixternal: use ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<dtchen> unless you're sick of LP, in which case the script is at http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<nixternal> running now
<neversfelde> Riddell: thx for pushing the backport button^^
<_Groo_> Riddell: hi Riddell, yeah during the week i dont usually enter irc because i cant at work and im very tired when i get home
<_Groo_> Riddell: so i usually contribute ruding the weekend
<_Groo_> Riddell: but point taken, ive sent my debian/ to apachelogger anyway, but he was confused with it because i didnt document what i had done
<nixternal> dtchen: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/382968
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 382968 in alsa-driver "Sound works for system notifications through the PC speaker - no sound at all with multimedia apps" [Undecided,New]
<dtchen> nixternal: is pulseaudio installed?
<dtchen> it doesn't appear to be active from your output
<Riddell> _Groo_: good to have you here though, maybe you can get into some more kubuntu ninjas work with beta 2 coming out
<nixternal> <<< nixternal@ShakaDoobie :: ~ :: 17:45.52 Tue Jun 02 2009
<nixternal> >>> [1044] dpkg -l \*pulse\* | grep \^ii
<nixternal> ii  libpulse0                                               1:0.9.15-2ubuntu1                        PulseAudio client librarie
<_Groo_> Riddell: sure.. one thing im trying to see is if kdebindings can be compiled this time, since it brakes some pyqt stuff (like some amarok extensions and some superkarmaba themes)
<dtchen> nixternal: groups $USER |grep audio >/dev/null;echo $?
<nixternal> 1
<_Groo_> Riddell: from what ive seen so far, well have to backport current pqt from latest snapshots and some more stuff
<_Groo_> pyqt
<dtchen> nixternal: sudo adduser $USER audio, then log out and back in
<Riddell> _Groo_: you don't go for the easy ones do you :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: like for example? :D
<nixternal> logging out..brb
<Riddell> anything but kdebindings :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: are you working on kdebindings? or is a no no  for beta2 also?
<nixternal> dtchen: next?
<dtchen> nixternal: apport-collect -p alsa-base 382968
<nixternal> it works, jsut giving you a tough time because I totally didn't even catch the fact I wasn't even in the damn audio group anymore
<dtchen> that's still a bug
<nixternal> ok, I iwll continue on then
<dtchen> policykit, via consolekit, manages access to @audio
<dtchen> you shouldn't need to be in @audio to access /dev/snd/*
<nixternal> argh, stupid x-www-browser crap
<_Groo_> oh btw guys.. anyone whos using kde 4.3 beta 1. why policykit doesnt show up in systemsettings?
<dtchen> that said, i don't know whether there's a policykit/consolekit/hal/devicekit/libudev migration
<dtchen> IOW, i expect stuff to be broken WRT policykit/consolekit/hal/devicekit/libudev until a couple alphas from now
<nixternal> dtchen: done
<_Groo_> Riddell: where do i see the ninja tasks at hand?
<Riddell> _Groo_: we'll make a wiki page when the tars become available (probably tomorrow)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-03
<Riddell> _Groo_: I've not looked at kdebindings yet since it didn't compile with beta 1, hopefully it'll compile with beta 2 we'll just have to see
<Riddell> Sime: do you know if kdebindings is compiling now?
<_Groo_> Riddell: well like i said youll have backport pqt4, qscintilla2 and sip from current snapshots
<_Groo_> Riddell: i didnt tryed to compile with latest kdelibs from svn but with beta1 it borks .
<Riddell> mm, fun fun
<_Groo_> it has problems with both soprano and akonadi
<_Groo_> even disabling both doesnt do the trick... i even tryed last week kdebindings svn, still no can do... but im using libs from beta1 so i hope its fixed upstream.. but new pyqt and qscintilla are mandatory
<_Groo_> Riddell: one good news is that i did extensive testing with qt raster enabled by default, and im happy to report that it looks pretty good
<_Groo_> and thats with qt 4.5.1, 4.5.2 should be even more stable
<Riddell> raster is interesting but I'd really like to know the opinion of Qt developers before considering changing it in our packages
<m4v> i was just reading something in #koffice about kword crashing because kubuntu had raster by default
<_Groo_> Riddell: agreed, but since its a compile option and can be deactivated at runtime (per app), it might be nice to create a specific ppa or branch for it.. its just the same qt anyway
<_Groo_> m4v: not true, im using raster and koffice works like a charm
<_Groo_> m4v: and kubuntu DOESNT ship raster by default
<_Groo_> m4v: raster isnt evil anyway, its even a more clean susbsystem then native.. what occurs is that some apps needed workarounds that are exposed with raster
<_Groo_> m4v: bespin had a such workaround that was crashing plasma-overlay on exit (nothing major) (like in screensaver locking), i reported and helped bespin guys, and its now fixed in bespin svn...
<_Groo_> m4v: so if you use raster and some app MIGHT crash try changing the decorator to oxygen or bespin. skulpture works fine also
<m4v> don't worry, I'm not a dev just you don't actually have to explain me, i was just quoting "17:51 <ThomasZ> I guess that kubuntu ships a Qt that uses the raster paint engine per default. which makes kword crash"
<m4v> i'll paste that in #koffice
<_Groo_> Riddell: what i would sugest (less work path) would be to create a qt-raster packages that would be mutually exclusive with qt native (like ffmpeg restricted). easy to do and the user would be able to use whatever he wants or works best for him
<_Groo_> m4v: aparently he doesnt even know that if he used kword -graphisystem native he would be back to native behaviour...
<_Groo_> m4v: and would have the same crash since kubuntu DOESNT compile raster as default
<Riddell> ThomasZ works for Qt so he likely has a fair idea of how it works
<_Groo_> Riddell: i respect that, but then he SHOULD know that kubuntu doesnt..
<_Groo_> unfortunatelly kubuntu is getting a bad rep for not being a good kde distro.. which is absolutely not true
<_Groo_> Riddell: but sometimes you guys screw up big time :D like the idea to ship network plasma manager by default in jaunty... the damn thing is far from being finished..
<Riddell> _Groo_: we didn't have many options for network mangement
<_Groo_> i bitched over and over on this channel about that would blow up in our faces
<_Groo_> Riddell: shipped nm-applet instead.. thats what fedora guys did for 11
<Riddell> we're a kde distro, nm-applet isn't kde
<_Groo_> unfortunatelly the plasma one is amazing but its in early stages of development.. maybe it will it gold in 4.4
<neversfelde> _Groo_: whats the problem with an apt-get install network-manager-gnome ?
<Riddell> neversfelde: hard to do without a network connection :)
<_Groo_> neversfelde: hum... here we go again.. ok...
<_Groo_> Riddell: exactly...
<neversfelde> or with using knetworkmanager or even wicd?
<neversfelde> mhh, I never had a problem with a cable and the network-manager
<_Groo_> neversfelde: that was my point all along, i know nm-applet its a gnome app and need some heavy libs but unfortunatelly kde world is in transition.. and we DONT have a finished networkmanager app still
<neversfelde> is there really a user, that can't install nm-applet via a calbe connection?
<_Groo_> neversfelde: a lot unfortunatelly, all the bitching with latest kubuntu (reviews etc) are precisely because of not being able to use wifi with plasma
<rgreening> apt-get install carrier-pigeon
<rgreening> old school data delivery
<_Groo_> neversfelde: and we cant presume that the average joe even knows the name or how to install those packages
<_Groo_> neversfelde: and how could he if he cant use wifi anyway? its a dead end.
<Riddell> neversfelde: me.  my e1000e got fried by intel drivers when that bug was around
<neversfelde> mhh, put the cable in and enjoy the net, if you are not at home, wait till you are there
<_Groo_> Riddell: you too ? :D
<rgreening> ryanakca: ping
<_Groo_> neversfelde: i respect you, but you are being stubborn :P
<neversfelde> hehe
<Riddell> _Groo_: I only discovered it months later when I was testing network manager with cabled connections :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: unfortunatelly i find out right away :P
<neversfelde> I read about the CD beeing oversized 70 MB, so this is a discussion without any future isn't it?
<ryanakca> rgreening: pong
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ripp of openoffice..
<rgreening> hey, did you see kobby beta3 is out
<neversfelde> I read about wict 1.6 beta as a curses frontend
<neversfelde> s/wict/wicd
<ryanakca> rgreening: I saw it was tagged, but uscan wasn't showing anything
<rgreening> author blogged about it
<ryanakca> rgreening: Lovely, uscan spotted it, I'll update my packages
<rgreening> :)
<_Groo_> neversfelde: or leave out some packages that arent that used in the first place.. its a live cd.. ppl need network more then they need word processing..
<rgreening> whee... maybe less crashy
<neversfelde> _Groo_: I think that there should be no Kubuntu without an office suite?
<_Groo_> neversfelde: and we can now ship koffice 2.0 anyway ;)
<neversfelde> can we?
<ryanakca> If there isn't an office suite installed on the live CD, how will Joe Average know that Kubuntu comes with an office suite?
<neversfelde> I tested it over months and it is good, but not for the average user
<_Groo_> ryanakca: python script? click here to install FREE openoffice?
<neversfelde> you can't print from kword for example
<_Groo_> neversfelde: yesi know, i was saying.. better then none
<_Groo_> neversfelde: sure you can..
<rgreening> koffice <> ready for me :)
<neversfelde> no, an office suite seems to be much mor important than nm-applet
<ryanakca> _Groo_: Weren't you just advocating that you shouldn't ship something that's half done?
<rgreening> lol.. hahah ryanakca
<rgreening> zing
<neversfelde> rgreening: are you able to Export as PDF in kword or even do a print?
<_Groo_> ryanakca: im advocating that shipping a broken wifi manager pisses ppl more then not shipping openoffice because of lack of space
<rgreening> neversfelde: I sadi koffice <> (not equal) to ready
<rgreening> <> != etc
<rgreening> Im a ooo user
<rgreening> I much prefer it
<rgreening> _Groo_: for me the plasmoid work perfectly fine wireless and wired
 * ryanakca uses LaTeX and much prefers it... but it isn't something you really want to teach your grandmum how to use...
<neversfelde> what about that wicd ncurses, should be samll and not gtk. We could wirtite a good doc how to use it and there would be an alternative
<rgreening> latex == teh evil
<_Groo_> rgreening: are you using wpa or wpa2 by any chance?
<rgreening> nope, wep (weak I know)
<neversfelde> imo much better  than killing the office suite or using the gnome frontend
<rgreening> iirc, wasn't knetworkmanager available (and possibly in the cd)?
<neversfelde> it is
<_Groo_> rgreening: here wep doesnt work with plasma, only wpa and wpa2.. its a known bug its even in the source TODO.. like i said the plasma is very nice but its a running target for now
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Shouldn't be too hard to port an ncurses frontend to qt4? And yeah, what happened to knetworkmanager?
<neversfelde> but no one understands, that there is a knetworkamanger AND a plasma-widget-networkmanager
<rgreening> _Groo_: wep doesn't work for you? what version are you running. I have be successful with wep for a long time
<_Groo_> neversfelde: yes true, but the plasma one is activated by default
<ryanakca> So, if knetworkmanager is there, why would we also bother with nm-applet?
<_Groo_> rgreening: latest from svn
<neversfelde> I do support to new users every day and it is not a sollution for them do use knetworkmanager or nm-applet
<_Groo_> rgreening: never did, with the one shipped with jaunty and with latest code
<rgreening> svn == don't complain ;)
<neversfelde> they do not know the difference or even how to start ist
 * Riddell snoozes
<_Groo_> rgreening: come on, you know svn is more updated and stable then what was shipped ;)
<ryanakca> rgreening: Any ideas as for http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/ryan-kobby_1.0b3-1-i386-20090602-1925 ... libqinfinity gets pulled and installed, but CMake doesn't seem to be able to find it....
<ryanakca> Night Riddell
 * rgreening thinks _Groo_is looking to help develope, patch, bugfix the next build...
<_Groo_> i gotta go also..
<_Groo_> rgreening: yes i do
<neversfelde> ryanakca: I read about it in the faq http://wiki.github.com/greghaynes/kobby/faq
<_Groo_> rgreening: im doing it one way or the other for the last two builds :P but i normally keep myself in the shadows.. waiting, plotting...
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Hmm... looks like a good place to look, thanks :)
<rgreening> like a grew
 * rgreening has played zork
 * _Groo_ is a ex-WoW addict
<rgreening> meh, nuttin beat a text based game
 * neversfelde plays freeciv, only one time a year :D
 * _Groo_ misses is raids
<rgreening> :g n
<rgreening> :open door
<neversfelde> do you think we coukd update wicd to 1.6 beta ?
<neversfelde> s/coukd/could
<rgreening> neversfelde: is it in main or universe
<_Groo_> neversfelde: let me see. wicd which is gtk = good.. nm-applet = bad?
<neversfelde> I never tested that curses frontend, but I know several users, that are very happy with it
<neversfelde> rgreening: there is a ncurses and gtk frontend afaik, we could ship the first one for emergency
<ryanakca> rgreening: Gotta love MUDs, eh?
<neversfelde> if it works
<rgreening> muds were da bomb
<valgaav> Personally I'm very happy with the plasma nm in jaunty
<neversfelde> yes, works perfectly here, too
 * _Groo_ will start killing kitties
<rgreening> I agree, works for me
<_Groo_> aaaaarghhh
<neversfelde> but there are a lot of people, who can't use ist
<rgreening> I think Its cause I use Intel based systems :)
<valgaav> please no gtk+ :P
<ryanakca> neversfelde: CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX = /usr  ... should be correct, no?
<neversfelde> atheros here
<_Groo_> i have atheros also, but the problem isnt always your card but the router.. that works fine with nm-applet but has issues with plasma
<neversfelde> ryanakca: sorry, no idea, I only read the FAQ for starting the server^^
<_Groo_> well gotta go.. i know the current netwrkmanager plasma thing is a hot topic, lets see till karmic is out if the kde guys have time to bang out the bugs
<_Groo_> but remember that fedora guys where able to release kde 4 with bell and whistles AND nm-applet :P
<_Groo_> ow btw, where can i send rekonq 0.1 package?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: afaik has Tonio_uploaded it,yet
<_Groo_> this review shows exactly what i said about frustration with network
<_Groo_> http://www.itnewstoday.com/?p=293
<ryanakca> _Groo_: Debian
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ok ppl, seeya all later
<_Groo_> ryanakca: i was thinking about some queue upload? no one ever botehered to explain to me a proper upload sequence
<_Groo_> well see ya ppl :)
<ryanakca> Could someone take a look at kobby & libqinfinity please, http://packages.ryanak.ca/apt/pool/main/ has the source and binary (i386) packages
<neversfelde> someone likes to bet with my about the daisy plasma widget version :D
<neversfelde> ist is 0.0.4.14
<neversfelde> I think that there will be 0.0.4.26
<neversfelde> anyone holds it :D
<neversfelde> s/ist/it
 * ScottK waves.
<vorian> yo
 * ScottK isn't going to play that game again tonight.
<vorian> ha
<vorian> oy
<ScottK> oy vey!
<jjesse> is that a different game?
<vorian> dunno
<vorian> are you interested in playing the sponsorship game?
<vorian> if so, its an easy one
<vorian> http://machine-crusade.net/skulpture/
<ScottK> vorian: I'll have a look.
<ScottK> vorian: debian/copyright could stand an update.
<ScottK> The package isn't distributable as described by debian/copyright, but fortunately it's wrong (at least for the new version)
<ScottK> vorian: When you get that fixed, let me know.
<Sime> Riddell: PyKDE4 should be in good working order for beta 2. \o/
<Riddell> Sime: awooga
<sebas> Are there 4.3 packages for Jaunty?
<Riddell> sebas: yes, I'm about to copy them across
<sebas> Riddell: ah nice
<Riddell> oh, 4.3
<sebas> I've got my new machine and want 4.3 on it
<Riddell> assumed you were asking about 4.2.4 for the release
<Riddell> we have 4.3 beta 1 as well
<sebas> No, I'm looking for the beta
 * sebas went for edgy in this setup
<sebas> ext4 from the start, 4.3 ...
<sebas> Where can I find the 4.3 beta ones?
<Riddell> sebas: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<sebas> thank you!
<Riddell> they never left experimental because of upgrading problems but those should be all fixed now
<Riddell> let me know if you still have any problems though
<sebas> sure
<Tm_T> sebas: don't forget that beta2 is going tagging today so it should be coming out soon
<sebas> Tm_T: sure, I'm usually the one releasing it :)
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> Riddell: you know about this? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4
<Tm_T> (the article is missing)
<Tm_T> hmm, now there's some
<Riddell> yes, I did write it
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> was just wondering
<Riddell> Tm_T: any problems?
<Tm_T> Riddell: no not anymoer
<Tm_T> more
<Tm_T> sebas: hmmmmm, how will we do with Jaunty and KDE bugfix releases, are these coming to main repositories or not?
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> printer config is broken on karmic or is that just me ?
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.ca/1446049
<Riddell> not just you
<Tonio_> kk
<Tonio_> it worked 10 days ago since I was able to install my printer using it
<Tonio_> Riddell: kopete-facebook stil ftbfs for me... that's why it's not uploaded yet...
<Tonio_> Riddell: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lkopete_videodevice <-- have seen that problem ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sigh, my kdenetwork upload to fix that doesn't seem to have arrived
<Riddell> let me try again
<Tonio_> kk
 * Tonio_ works on k-d-s
<neversfelde> 4.2.4 Upgrade wants to remove kdeartwork, kdebase-workspace-bin, kdeplasma-addons, kscreensaver and kscreensaver-xsavers
<neversfelde> I do not want to remove kdeplasma-addons :)
<Tm_T> neversfelde: those are not build yet?
<sebas> Tm_T: what do you mean?
<sebas> Which KDE version for example?
<Tm_T> sebas: 4.2.4 for example
<Tm_T> will it only be in ppa ?
<sebas> We've never put those bugfix updates in main AFAIK
<sebas> Maybe it can go into backports
<Tm_T> sebas: backports sounds good to me
<Tm_T> but ppa only is bit, well, not helpful for everyday users
<Riddell> 4.2.4 packages are a bit broken, but non broken ones are compiling
<apachelogger> any ninja around?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yo
<apachelogger> Riddell: please try copying kobby and libqinfinity from my ppa to the experimental ppa
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ppa/+copy-packages
<apachelogger> lp errors here
<Tonio_> builds are *long* to perform....
<Tonio_> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mlt/0.4.2-1ubuntu1/+build/1056358
<Tonio_> still not in the archives though...
<Riddell> apachelogger: AssertionError: Found more than one build candidate: [1057731, 1057486]. It possibly means we have a serious problem in out DB model, further investigation is required.
<Riddell> apachelogger: you broke soyuz
<apachelogger> indeed I did
<apachelogger> though I think it is just not treating the problem properly
<apachelogger> the packages were in experimental
<apachelogger> however I wanted them built against stock jaunty ... so I copied to my PPA for rebuild, deleted in experimental and now it should be going back to experimental
<apachelogger> I assume it doesn't like that case very much
 * apachelogger uploads version bump
<Mamarok> ouch, what was that again? I have users complaining about 4.2.4 doing weird stuff?
<neversfelde> users should not use any ppa in a productive environment :D
<apachelogger> developers should do what is most important about packaging :P
<Mamarok> neversfelde: and devs should not make release announcements without the usual warnings and if not sure there are no problems with the PPAs...
<apachelogger> devs should not make release anouncements at all :P
<neversfelde> :D
<apachelogger> the marketing dudes should
<Mamarok> well, there is a release announcement still visible in the left on the website, see June...
<Mamarok> so if this PPA is full of bugs that should not be there
<apachelogger> which, from a social POV, would probably make devs deploy higher quality to begin with
<apachelogger> since the marketing dudes get beaten up if the quality sucks
<apachelogger> so in theory the devs would not want to have the friendly marketing dudes bleed out of their noses, so they will try to get higher quality
<apachelogger> of course we aint got not marketing... so
<Mamarok> so we can happliy bet you up?
 * Mamarok larts apachelogger 
 * apachelogger aint got nothing to do with anything
<rgreening> using PPA are at your own risk ... only ever expect the quality in the archives to be of high quality.
<Mamarok> rgreening: well, then don't advertise it on the website as a bugfix release...
<rgreening> PPA are a testing ground by their nature of existance
<apachelogger> like that is true
<rgreening> 4.2.4 is a bugfix rrelease for 4.2.3 from KDE...
<Mamarok> don't advertise it at all untill you are sur it's  not killing your cat and the baby
<Mamarok> rgreening: read the release text for 4.2.3 then :)
<rgreening> doesn't mean its ready yet as its in a PPA for testing
<rgreening> meh.. I never put out release notices.... shoot the ones that do :)
<Mamarok> then do not advertise it or change the text with lots of warnings and bliking lights: for *testers* only
<apachelogger> no
<rgreening> PPA == test
<apachelogger> shoot the one that publishes the packages :P
<rgreening> period
<apachelogger> rgreening: that is not true either
<rgreening> apachelogger: for the most general cases (dont argue semantics)
<Nightrose> rgreening: we lost that card a long time ago by contunially using ppa's for releases
<rgreening> :)
<Nightrose> (not saying it's a bad thing but...)
<rgreening> lol
<apachelogger> rgreening: for the most general cases some loony uploads packages to his personal ppa
<apachelogger> but since we are the source distributor...
<Mamarok> anyway, we really should change the texts on the website, it's disastrous to advertise "bugfix releases that ar not in the backports anyway
<Nightrose> we can't expect users to know the difference between a broken and a good ppa
<apachelogger> and really
<rgreening> who posted the release
<apachelogger> looking at the issues that appeared in karmic... it makes me doubt if anyone here really cares about quality
<Mamarok> so, could somebody please take that text down? it's still there in June...
<apachelogger> I mean, you say PPA is for testing, but it seems the archives are just for testing as well
<apachelogger> like, throw out that merge or update and see what people whine about and then go fix it
<rgreening> karmic == test
<rgreening> :)
<apachelogger> karmic == development
<Mamarok> rgreening: ...
<apachelogger> development != testing
<rgreening> yeah...
<rgreening> both
<apachelogger> not in terms of file conflicts and whatnot
<rgreening> true
<Mamarok> so please, somebody take that text down or give me write access, I'm not going to spend weeks on reparing stuff in #kubuntu with people who took this for a "bugfix" release
<apachelogger> like when we render ourselfs unable to testbuild stuff etc.
<Nightrose> Mamarok: Riddell has to do that
<Hobbsee> Mamarok: bug Riddell, not the channel.  He's the only one with current access.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: not true
<Mamarok> Riddell: see above, the text is still there...
 * Hobbsee ^5 Nightrose
<apachelogger> at least 2 other ninjas do
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: ;-)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: oh?  someone else got ssh access in?
<apachelogger> anyway, if I was sabdfl I would have forced you all to attend a QA training at UDS
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: it's drupal nowadays :P
<Mamarok> apachelogger: :)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: hm, so it is.
<rgreening> apachelogger: don't throw stones :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: who are the other two?
<apachelogger> me and vorian I think
<apachelogger> also ryanakca got access
<JontheEchidna> whenever I try to log in I get 403'd :(
<rgreening> as for QA, there is a conflicxts report thats run. I've asked the QA team to help us out with that..
<JontheEchidna> I used to be able to login
<rgreening> apachelogger: so, yeah, we took some initiative at UDS to try and fix our QA.
<Mamarok> apachelogger: then please take that text down...
<Mamarok> or you will be tied to a chair with eyes forced open and do support in #kubuntu
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: true
<JontheEchidna> so, what's up with the 4.2.4 packages? /me is out of the loop
<apachelogger> then poke Riddell
<apachelogger> rgreening: so, why can every individual developer just not ensure that his package ain't got no problems?
<Riddell> the packages themselves are fine, it's copying them to the other PPA when they were compiled in a PPA with qt 4.5.1 which breaks it
 * Riddell unticks published story
<apachelogger> where were the built? Oo
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-experimental, probably
<jjesse> morning
<Mamarok> Riddell: thx :)
<JontheEchidna> I think we need a staging PPA for the kubuntu-ppa updates/backports
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ninjas
 * JontheEchidna seems to recall this happening last time, minus the borkage
<JontheEchidna> we pushed to experimental accidentally
<apachelogger> :S
<rgreening> we should prob have not copied between PPA's...
<rgreening> mayb e thats the lesson here.
<Riddell> copying is the only way to have the published in a sensible time
<JontheEchidna> if the packages had been uploaded to ninjas then copied over to kubuntu-ppa/updates then everything would have been fine
<rgreening> else we need a -stable (4.2.[234..]) and -unstable (4.3 betas) for staging
<rgreening> or something...
<JontheEchidna> the problem here is that experimental was being used for non-experimental things and as a result KDE 4.2.4 got built against the Qt 4.5.1 that was in there
<JontheEchidna> then copied to a location that didn't have Qt 4.5.1
<JontheEchidna> or at least this is how i see it at 9 in the morning
 * rgreening goes back to usb-creator hacking...
<apachelogger> rgreening: why would we be staging a stable and unstable in the same series at the same time?
<rgreening> apachelogger: forget what I said....
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: but we can't copy from ninjas, that's the pain
<apachelogger> Riddell: why not? Oo
<Riddell> apachelogger: goodness knows.  some internal soyuz thingy
<JontheEchidna> [08:59:07] <JontheEchidna> I think we need a staging PPA for the kubuntu-ppa updates/backports
<apachelogger> The following source cannot be copied: kdebase-runtime 4:4.2.4-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2 in jaunty (Cannot copy private source into public archives.)
<apachelogger> that is ewww
<Tonio_> akonadi-resource-googledata on revu guys !
<JontheEchidna> just raze the staging ppa each time you're done with it and everything's good
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: aye, get staging and request size bump
<apachelogger> and while you are at it: beat someone up for that mess
<apachelogger> really, people will be using a public staging and break their system
<apachelogger> just like they use my public staging and break their system :P
<Riddell> staging seems the way forward
<apachelogger> Tonio_: is that package name debian approved?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, in the long run that private vs. public issue should be resolved
<apachelogger> staging twice is a waste of resource
<apachelogger> Tonio_: The changelog does not close a bug from Launchpad. New packages should have a needs-packaging bug and the upload close it using the syntax "(LP: #nnnn)".
<Tonio_> apachelogger: who's the authority for that ?
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<apachelogger> Tonio_: that=?
<Tonio_> approving a package name
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: size bump
<apachelogger> Tonio_: debian-qt-kde team
<JontheEchidna> https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/73122
<Riddell> thanks JontheEchidna
<Tonio_> apachelogger: should I ask for the package name, really ?
<apachelogger> well, if the naming pattern is ok
<apachelogger> akondi-resource-...
<apachelogger> sounds good to me, debian might have a different POV though ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: debian is used to change it's mood on that point :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ok... I'll ask...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: still revuable I think :)
<apachelogger> sure
<JontheEchidna> lex79: hi, is your konversation branch ready for merging?
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> that ctrl shortkey shit in konqueror made me loose my input again
<apachelogger> someone please deactivate it for karmic
<Tonio_> apachelogger: which one ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'm on kds right now
<apachelogger> press ctrl
<apachelogger> kubotu: search konqueror ctrl shortcut config
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and ? nothing happens...
<kubotu> Results for konqueror ctrl shortcut config: 1. 'Re: KDE 4.1 rc1 issues' - MARC: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=121227176710104&w=2 | 3. KDE 4.1 rc1 issues: http://lists-archives.org/kde-devel/16738-kde-4-1-rc1-issues.html | 4. CodeIdol - Thinking about Fedora Linux - Using Fedora On Your ...: http://codeidol.com/unix/fedora/Using-Fedora-on-Your-Desktop/Customizing-KDE/
<Tonio_> ah !
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum I like this option
<apachelogger> poor google
<Tonio_> very usefull for usability
<JontheEchidna> lex79: btw, we are keeping the debhelper folder around to decrease the diff from debian
<apachelogger> Tonio_: on sites with less then 300 links maybe
<Tonio_> if we disable it people might not know this option exist, no ?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: we just aren't using it ;-)
<apachelogger> which is rather uncommon these days
<apachelogger> everything has to be an option and what not
<Tonio_> apachelogger: right
<Tonio_> apachelogger: fixing this
<apachelogger> kthx
<Tonio_> apachelogger: just in case, do you know where the option hides ?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: same with the debian patches
<apachelogger> Tonio_: no, ask google
<apachelogger> I am not even sure that thing is GUI visible
<apachelogger> KDE refused to have it in the GUI AFAIK
<apachelogger> for some wired reason though
<Tonio_> that's what I think...
<Tonio_> will check
<Tonio_> I have to find out the option's name first.... and the file it is in
<Tonio_> apachelogger: kwriteconfig --file khtmlrc --group "Access Keys" --key Enabled --type bool false
<Tonio_> fyi
<Tonio_> apachelogger: done in k-d-s bzr pushed
<apachelogger> Tonio_: akonadi resource reviewed
<Tonio_> apachelogger: new packages do need a launchpad bug outside of the freeze context ?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> for documentation purpose
<apachelogger> and to avoid work duplication
 * Tonio_ is sick with the growing and growing bureaucracy in ubuntu...
<gary_poster> hello.  I'm trying to help someone who mistakenly sent feedback@launchpad.net a concern about kubuntu.  This is what they said:  Attention the last packages of kde4  (4.2.4) in
<gary_poster> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/
<gary_poster> are generated with qt-library 4.5.1 from
<gary_poster> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu/
<gary_poster> could be a problem for who don't have experimental repository
<gary_poster> Would you all like me to add this to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs?
<gary_poster> or is there another reply I should send this person?
<Riddell> gary_poster: tell him we're working on it and it should be fixed shortly
<gary_poster> Riddell: many thanks, will do.
<Riddell> gary_poster: and to look for the announcement on kubuntu.org when it is fixed
<gary_poster> Riddell: ack, thanks
<shtylman> Riddell: fyi...arora would not work in gmail for me when trying to attach a file
<Mamarok> brilliant, what do I do now with all the 4.2.3-users who are stuck in the Upgrade process?
<Riddell> Mamarok: tell them to hold tight, updates coming shortly
 * Mamarok hates it to waste her time on doing damage limitation...*sigh*
<Mamarok> Riddell: got a timeframe?
<Riddell> couple of hours?
<Riddell> sorry, is my bad
 * apachelogger is wondering why markey is questioning his package version scheme :P
<markey> did you read me mail?
<Mamarok> ok, will put taht in topic till tomorrow then in #kubuntu :)
<markey> I explained it
<markey> it's pretty confusing for users (and devs)
<markey> "hey, I have 2.0.90, where can I get beta1"?
<apachelogger> because your scheme is all messed up
<markey> "duh, that is beta1"
<apachelogger> 80 should be beta1
<apachelogger> 90 rc1
<apachelogger> 70 alpha1
<apachelogger> the closer you are to 100 the more stable is the thingy
<jjesse> are things stable enough to try kde 4.3 in whatever beta form it is at now?
<apachelogger> markey: or just go 71, 81, 91
<apachelogger> that way you are not even off by one
<markey> hrm netsplit
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: where are the packages for amarok 2.1 jaunty?
<Riddell> 17:00 < Riddell> it's in https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<Riddell> testing welcome
<jussi01> Riddell: adding that ppa now ;)
<jussi01> Riddell: much else in there?
<jussi01> and updated. Ill let you know if theres any issues
<canen_> will there be a backport of qt 4.5.1 to 9.04?
<Riddell> canen_: there's one in the experimental PPA
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<Riddell> Mamarok: 4.2.4 is all built now except kdesdk
<Riddell> anyone on jaunty able to test 4.2.4?
 * tsimpson is on jaunty
<jjesse> Riddell: i am on jaunty
<jjesse> it is pretty much stock
<jjesse> no ppas added
<Riddell> jjesse: please add https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa  and test
<jjesse> will do
<jjesse> thats for 4.2.4 right?
<jjesse> 87 new packages
<jjesse> 87 upgraded that is
<Riddell> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> Riddell: done with upgrade with no problems
<tsimpson> upgrading 169 packages
<canen> Riddell: I am usign the ppas in juanty. what exactly do you need tested?
<canen> Riddell: and how dangerous is the experimental ppas?
<jjesse> nothing really idfferent that i can notice right away
<Riddell> jjesse: that's the hope, it's just bugfixes
<Riddell> canen: experimental can break.  install what you want then disable it
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa is what needs tested
<canen> Riddell: i am running that and it seems fine
<canen> faster somehow. maybe just a placebo effect
<canen> Riddell: so it's safe to install qt-4.5.1 then?
<Riddell> canen: should be safe yes, no guarantees though
<canen> Riddell: I'll experiment
<JontheEchidna> it's known to cause a regression with the RSSNow plasma widget and with Amarok 2.0.x
<tsimpson> 4.2.4 upgrade went fine here
<valgaav> '''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<valgaav> ?
<valgaav> sorry for that ;/
<Mamarok> Riddell: sorry, was afk, thanks for chaning the topic :)
<neversfelde> 4.2.4 upgrade went fine
<Riddell> groovy, seems to be all sorted
<lex79> \o/
<jjesse_> i had no problems either with the upgrade, though i don't really notice anything different
<jussi01> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> apachelogger: is kubotu available for random channels? :D
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<jussi01> ok, thanks...
<ryanakca> apachelogger: What needed to be changed on the website?
<neversfelde> is amarok 2.1 really released? I cannot find an announcement
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: really soon
<neversfelde> ok, thx
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: / RiddellIve been usint the backport ppa most of the evening, no issues so far. :)
<sebas> Are there packages of the new Air Plasma theme?
<neversfelde> sebas: you can download something via kgethotnewstuff from kde-look.org. It works, but I think it is a little bit outdated
<sebas> Hm, I need the new one if at all
<sebas> Not a big deal right now though, we'll switch the default to Air shortly anyway
<neversfelde> nice :)
<neversfelde> probably it is possible to get air from svn and put it in ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme/
<neversfelde> but I never tested it
<neversfelde> sebas: seems to work
<lex79> cd ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme/
<lex79> svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/plasma/desktoptheme/air/
<lex79> :P
<neversfelde> jup :)
<Riddell> amarok rock https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1
<Riddell> hmm, no
<Riddell> amarok rock http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1
<jussi01> Riddell: :D and what are you still doing up?
<Riddell> just come back from the pub
<jussi01> nice... on a wednesday?
<neversfelde> Thursday
<jussi01> although Im hardly one to talk... Im here at almost 2 am...
<ryanakca> What time is it?
<jussi01> neversfelde: still wednes day there...
<jussi01> @now london
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/London: June 03 2009, 23:49:48
<ryanakca> Ah, not that late then :)
<neversfelde> ok, I always forget about that hour
<neversfelde> :)
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: June 04 2009, 01:50:20
<jussi01> I should really sleep
<jussi01> btw, someone feel like being extra nice tonight?
<ryanakca> Hmm... Jaunty's digiKam seems to be ressource intensive, about 240MB ram (half of what I have) and half of CPU :/
 * Riddell hugs jussi01 to be extra nice
<jussi01> thanks Riddell :D
<jussi01> now, someone go package me the gcal thing for kontact? pretty please?
<neversfelde> jussi01: Tonio_ is working on that and a package is on REVU
 * ryanakca is still trying to figure out why Kobby doesn't build / recognize libqinfinity under Debian
<jussi01> neversfelde: is it in a ppa somewhere by any chance?
<neversfelde> Calendar works fine, but there seem to be some problems with contacts
<Riddell> ryanakca: is it installed?
<neversfelde> jussi01: not that i know
<jussi01> neversfelde: well its definately the calender Im after :D
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yep, library is in /usr/lib/libqinfinity.so.{1 I believe, .so.1 -> .so.0.1 iirc}
<ryanakca> Includes get installed too
<jussi01> anyway, really bed time tonight, if you see Tonio_ before me, tell him he is a superstar
<neversfelde> jussi01: the REVU package has some minor issues, but it works
<jussi01> niini
<neversfelde> n8
<ryanakca> Riddell: Did you feel like looking at the packaging or were you just dropping in / on your way to do something else?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-04
<Riddell> ryanakca: is there something different between debian and ubuntu?
<ryanakca> Riddell: None that I can see, apart from the order of the b-d, copyright file (debianized), changelog...
<Riddell> wibble, I think I've had too many pints to be of much help
<Riddell> I did miss Real Ale in Spain
<Riddell> this is what happens when you start becoming middle aged!
<ryanakca> Hehe, I've always thought that middle aged was fourties... unless the life expectancy in the UK is 60 or something... in which case I suppose you could consider late twenties / early thirties as middle aged...
<Riddell> life expectancy is shorter in Scotland.  too many deep fried pizzas in the diet :)
 * ryanakca wonders what one can find appetizing in the thought of a deep fried pizza
<Riddell> everything!  it's haute cuisine d'ecosse!
<ryanakca> Bah :P
<ryanakca> shtylman_: How's OO.o comming?
<shtylman_> slowly..and painfully...but coming
<Riddell> I bet you say that to all the women
<shtylman_> tweaking some of the widget displays
<shtylman_> ....
<Riddell> you probably don't say that to all the women though
<shtylman_> *sigh*
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> markey: you went to sleep!
<JontheEchidna> heh, ol' jr is a bit tipsy
<Nightrose> never!
<ryanakca> Just a tad :P
<Nightrose> ;-)
<shtylman_> http://shtylman.com/stuff/oo/
<shtylman_> ^just a small demo :)
<shtylman_> the menus also match oxygen/whatever enabled style you have
<neversfelde> thats a small screenshot :), but looks nice
<shtylman_> neversfelde: I like to focus on the details :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<Riddell> shtylman_: you got the widget themeing working?
<shtylman_> yea
<shtylman_> currently written only for like 5 widgets...but easy to expand to more
<Riddell> how many are there?
<shtylman_> ive got buttons done, menus, text edits and toolbars
<shtylman_> about 25...with some subparts...but not all were implemented last time...hopefully I can have more coverage than the kde3 side
<Riddell> did I ever mention you were a genius?
<shtylman_> the cool thing is that if you don't implement a widget...it just falls back to its own drawing...which looks windows 98ish..but still ok
<shtylman_> haha...just doing my best :)
<shtylman_> oh..and I have a working and integrated file picker...as per last night
<shtylman_> it still needs some tweaks but the event loop is there
<shtylman_> that was the hardest part really
<Riddell> shtylman_: doesn't it take two hours to compile after each edit?
<Daskreech> kb9vqf: ping
<ryanakca> Riddell: Isn't that what make is for? ... to only recompile the modified section and then link it all together?
<Daskreech> Riddell: That's Amarok 2.1 final? :)
<nixternal> anyone who went to UDS, did you participate in any of the apt url conversations?
<Riddell> ryanakca: with openoffice I'd expect even the linking to take hours
<Riddell> Daskreech: that's the ane
<Riddell> nixternal: no I don't think so
<ryanakca> *nod*
<nixternal> do we have apt-url support anymore? I notice none of them work, so I would guess no
<Daskreech> Riddell: So /Topic in #kubuntu?
<Riddell> Daskreech: go for it
<Riddell> nixternal: I don't think we ever did
<nixternal> I thought we did at one point
<ryanakca> I think there was an apt-url kio slave at one point...
<Daskreech> Protected topic is protected :-(
<ryanakca> Daskreech: anything else?
<ryanakca> just deop yourself when done :)
<Daskreech> Well rebooting going to actually install Kubuntu I just got a hard drive so no more Live CD for me :)
<Daskreech> Going to see if I can install KDE 4.3 in one go :)
<ryanakca> :)
<Daskreech> Just Chit chatting with Sparr trying to recruit him to help withthe KDE3 repo :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: *prod*, still have a typo in my name in your blog post... s/Kavanah/Kavanagh/g
<nixternal> who is buying dinner?
 * ScottK notes http://martinpitt.wordpress.com/2009/06/03/hal-sectomy-continues/ needing some KDE upstream coordination, but has zero time to work on it.
 * ScottK looks around ...
<jjesse> good evening, since the update to kde 4.2.4 the noficiations from quassel don't automatically disappear like they used to, anyone else noticing this?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: yeah, Quassel is accidentally using the "persistent" setting for knotifications, which only started working in 4.2.3
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: ah thanks
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: btw whats the package for weather background again
<JontheEchidna> I don't know if there is a hotfix for the quassel thing
<jjesse> i'm sure an update someplace will fix it
<vorian> make sure you check out icy tree™
<JontheEchidna> heh @ tm
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Weather+Wallpaper+Plugin?content=102185
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: cool thanks, package in kde/ubuntu yet?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, see the download links :)
<jjesse> cool :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, I forgot to set the x86_64 mandravia package to being displayed as a mandravia package...
 * JontheEchidna fixes
<JontheEchidna> the KDE 4.3 version is superior to 0.2.1, but 0.2.1 still works :)
<JontheEchidna> also the weather wallpaper is probably what's making us 70 MB over on the CD >.>
<JontheEchidna> since it pulls in both kdewallpapers and kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<JontheEchidna> oops™
<vorian> are these known jaunty -> karmic upgrade issues?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/187850/
<JontheEchidna> vorian: I think we got all of those, though it's hard to tell since there aren't any errors
<vorian> JontheEchidna: that just happened to me, just now
<JontheEchidna> oh :/
<JontheEchidna> all of those errors start to look the same after you spend a weekend fixing htem
<vorian> so we have a utils/graphics/pim fixex
<vorian> fixes too
<shtylman> Riddell: nope ... I found a way to compile just the library I need and copy over the .so files...so it takes no time at all to test my changes :)
<Daskreech> What's the deal with the Koala ISOs being about 100 MBs larger than a Cd ?
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: belated pong
<Artemis_Fowl> are there any amarok 2.1 packages for jaunty???
<emonkey-t> yes
<emonkey-t> Artemis_Fowl: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<Artemis_Fowl> emonkey-t: ty
<emonkey-t> nP
<Riddell> agateau: do we need a patch to qt for gwenview's thumbnailview?
<agateau> Riddell: would be nice to have it yes
<agateau> it's in qt-copy now
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: One more time we gonna celebrate | Karmic: http://tinyurl.com/n2to8u |  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Sync/Merges: http://tinyurl.com/korm9e | Be careful whilst packaging | Transitions: http://tinyurl.com/m68bne | Europeans: vote! http://www.euprofiler.eu/
<Riddell> wee bit of politics there :)
 * jussi01 wishes he could actually vote here...
<Riddell> jussi01: why can't you?
<jussi01> Riddell: because Im Australian
<Riddell> taxation without representation?
<jussi01> come again?
<jussi01> Riddell: I have no idea how it works, to be honest.
<Riddell> nixternal: we weren't being mean about your wiki pages!
<Riddell> nixternal: the new ones look lovely though
 * rgreening is sooooooo sick
 * rgreening thinks they should give innoculations for ubu-flu
<Riddell> I was serious with my handkerchief comment, but nooo, you all laughed at me!
<Tm_T> Riddell: wow, that page seems to work with Khtml too
<jjesse> i hear at the next UDS everyone will have to wear masks
<Tm_T> jjesse: Michael Jackson -style?
<Riddell> Tm_T: what page?
<Tm_T> Riddell: that http://www.euprofiler.eu/
<rgreening> shtylman: ping
<shtylman> rgreening: here
<rgreening> shtylman: hows ooo :)
 * rgreening ducks
<shtylman> progressing...working on scrollbars right now
<shtylman> :)
<rgreening> cooooooooollllll
<Tm_T> Riddell: though reaaaally slow, as expected
<rgreening> keep up th emomentum shtylman
<shtylman> heh ... will do
<rgreening> s/th e/the /
<rgreening> :)
<jjesse> Tm_T: yes micheal jackson style masks, like people were wearing at the start of the swine flu outbreak
<JontheEchidna> hrm... rekonq git needs a newer webkitkde
<Tm_T> jjesse: what if I bring some gas masks?
<Tm_T> jjesse: like this one: http://www.varusteleka.eu/prebeo/pictures/thumbs300/1716b.jpg
<Tm_T> costs 5 €
<jjesse> Tm_T: exactly like those :)
<Tm_T> jjesse: like to get one? (;)
<jjesse> Tm_T: maybe for the next UDS that I attend :)
<maco> wait, why not get MJ-style masks w/ the CoF printed on them?
<Tm_T> maco: prize?
 * Riddell down to 30 e-mails!
<nixternal> Riddell: inbox zero == Mark All As Read
<Riddell> nixternal: I'm getting there!
<nixternal> I love choqok just that much more now!
<nixternal> I have been doing a ctrl+r to mark all as read
<nixternal> derr, you don't have to do that, just click the icon and minimize it to the tray, and boom, it marks them all as read :)
<Mamarok> nixternal: I discovered that the first day I used choqok :)
<nixternal> Mamarok: I am obviously a bit slow :)
<Mamarok> nixternal: usually it's me :)
<Mamarok> so I am quite proud of that one :)
<nixternal> lol
<JontheEchidna> btw, was the amarok splash screen removed in 2.1?
 * JontheEchidna is wondering if it is just him
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I still have it (alas)
 * JontheEchidna wonders where his went
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: your bug from yesterday is bug 374654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374654 in quassel "Quassel incorrectly sets the persistence flag for notifications" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374654
<jjesse> subscribing thanks
<jjesse> don't kow if this is reported or not, but if quassel is set to start automatically when i sign in, now that i'm 4.2.4 i have to connect to internal core before it will sign in
<Tscheesy_> jjesse: quassel-client yes? there's a quassel-core or so, which should behave different afaik
<jjesse> Tscheesy_: before i upgraded to kde 4.2.4 quassel would auto-connect to quassel-core, now when quassel auto starts, i have to connect to the internal core before it will connect to channels
<neversfelde> bug #383702 needs a sponsor :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383702 in partitionmanager "New upstream version (1.0.0~beta3) available" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383702
<rgreening> Riddell: ping
<functionofxy> hey. has anyone seen apachelogger?
<JontheEchidna> ~seen apachelogger
<kubotu> apachelogger was last seen 23 hours, 37 minutes and 5 seconds ago, quitting IRC ("https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger")
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it was about yesterday when I last saw him
<DaSkreech> kubotu has it seems
<functionofxy> wow! cool tool. thanks
<vorian> ~seen JontheEchidna
<kubotu> JontheEchidna was last seen 32 seconds ago, saying "yeah, it was about yesterday when I last saw him"
<functionofxy> i was going to gently ask him to update the amarok build in kubuntu-experimental ppa
<vorian> ~seen barbiegirl
<kubotu> nope!
<vorian> lies
<JontheEchidna> lol
<functionofxy> the 2.1 betas have horrible bugs that erase random stuff from the collection :D
<JontheEchidna> functionofxy: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.1
<Nightrose> functionofxy: see kubuntu.org
<functionofxy> is it going to be updated here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<JontheEchidna> nope, it's not exactly experimental software anymore ;-)
<functionofxy> ah, thanks!
<JontheEchidna> that ppa has moved to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental btw
<JontheEchidna> I suppose we should remove the old one
<neversfelde> yes please, it is really confusing for the users
<neversfelde> and there is Qt 4.5.1, which many people accidently install
<functionofxy> AWESOME! collection is back to normal. thanks guys! really quick turnaround.
<DaSkreech> Turnaround measured in negativity seconds Sweet!
<neversfelde> oh no, Kopetes now playing plugin is broken, what to do now :)
<Tm_T> fixit
<neversfelde> hehe, probably should
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-05
<Riddell> rgreening: you pung?
<jussi01> pung *g*
<Riddell> ponged?
<jussi01> I dunno, but pung sounds very funny :D
 * seele yawns
<Riddell> it's an early morning seele!
<agateau> wake up seele, KDE needs you!
<Quintasan> Hi
<seele> Riddell: i'm in sweden, so it's actually quite late ;)
<seele> agateau: i promise after this week i'll be more available. season of usability kicked off and so hpefully my inbox will settle down
<agateau> seele: no pb, was just kidding :)
<seele> :)
<Riddell> seele: are you listening to Abba while sitting on Ikea furniture?
<seele> Riddell: no abba, but everything is indeed ikea
<Nightrose> seele: have the students been announced yet?
<seele> Nightrose: no, i am still waiting for 4 of the mentors to choose. unfortunately the amaork mentor is one of the ones who havent picked one yet :P
<Nightrose> seele: heh ok
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> I think the playlist view manager really sucks, what was bad in implementing columns there?
<Quintasan> Nightrose: hiho
<Quintasan> ARGH, anyone managed to set playlist in amarok 2.1 to look like this: http://amarok.kde.org/files/playlistoldschool.png?
<Riddell> what a waste of space that layout uses
<Quintasan> Riddell: I don't like the new one :P
<JontheEchidna> New KPackageKit release
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> shtylman_: polite poke towards filling in https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-karmic-ubiquity
<Riddell> any volunteers to do some spec approval?
<Riddell> people who weren't at UDS preferably
 * Riddell eyes up JontheEchidna and seele 
<JontheEchidna> sure
<JontheEchidna> just throw a list at me :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you should get e-mail, please review the specs and set them to approved if you don't have any queries with them
<JontheEchidna> got 'em
<Mamarok> Riddell: got my Team pack today :) thanks for the help!
<Mamarok> unfortunately this is also the first time I had to pay VAT :(
<JontheEchidna> Since KWin doesn't have a video record effect anymore we could remove the libcaptury-dev build-dep and drop captury and capseo to universe
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: go for it
<JontheEchidna> also, can anyone confirm that the reason that we're so over on the CD is that we're pulling in kdewallpapers and kdebase-workspace-wallpapers?
<JontheEchidna> plasma-wallpapers-addons is what would be bringing that in
<JontheEchidna> we might want to revise the plasma stuff we bring in, for example the themes moved to a package in kdeartwork so we weren't bringing those in in jaunty
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so we are, good spotting
<JontheEchidna> and now bringing in plasma-addons wholesale gives us 80 MB of wallpaper
<Riddell> we definately want to get rid of excess wallpapers
<JontheEchidna> the weather wallpaper plugin in wallpapers-addons does need wallpapers from both kdewallpapers and kdebase-workspace-wallpapers, but not all of them
<vorian> mornin
<JontheEchidna> ha
<vorian> :P
<vorian> are the build machines still fried
<vorian> ?
<Riddell> vorian: yes
<Riddell> fix in progress
<vorian> alrighty
<Riddell> "buildds on manual while coreutils is fixed"
<vorian> oh, i see the in the topic now
<Riddell> vorian: fancy approving some specs in the mean time? :)
<vorian> sure thing
<vorian> Riddell: do you have the links?
<Riddell> vorian: will arrive in your e-mail
<vorian> got it, thanks :)
<alteroo> Hallo Has anyone heard any issues with the koffice 2.0 repo (backports) not providing the right size so the packages will not be downloaded?
<jussi01> Right, now I know skype is closed source, but is there any way that we can change the location of the pop ups?
<Riddell> alteroo: I've not heard of that
<alteroo> SHould I provide a log of what I'm seeing?
<alteroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/189023/
<vorian> alteroo: try form the main archive (http://archive.ubuntu.com)
<alteroo> Afaik they are the same but ok
<vorian> they will be the same, but you could be having trouble grabbing from your mirror
<alteroo> nope same error
<alteroo> vorian: No ideas?
<Riddell> rgreening: I agree that the default plasma layout has gone nuts
<yuriy> oops never did finish that spec
<alteroo> tomsdale: Skype?
<tomsdale> yes
<flacoste> hi, since I upgraded to kde 4.2.4, URLs opens in konqueror again by default
<flacoste> instead of the configured firefox
<flacoste> any idea what is going?
<Tm_T> flacoste: have you re-checked your settings?
<Tm_T> and switched back and forth just to see if it affects at all
<flacoste> Tm_T: well, yes, i'm using 'Open in application based on content-type' and text/html still has Firefox at the top of the list
<flacoste> i didn't try switching things around, i will
<smarter> flacoste: system settings --> default applications (not sure of the name in English) --> web browser --> put firefox there
<flacoste> smarter: yeah, but I prefer the 'choose based on content-type'
<flacoste> and that was working previously
<smarter> no idea then
<smarter> try that maybe: kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<flacoste> what is that command?
<smarter> rebuilds the database where KDE caches desktop files and other stuff
<flacoste> ok, what is run when it says 'Rebuilding system database...'
<smarter> shouldn't do any harm, even if some warnings for some desktop files appear
<flacoste> right, didn't change anything
<flacoste> i'm now using konq to modify the text/html order
<flacoste> just to see if it has some effects
<smarter> ok, sorry I couldn't help you
<flacoste> ok, that didn't change anything
<flacoste> but putting firefox as the application for http works
<flacoste> so i'll use that
<alteroo> kbuildsyscocoa I think
<jjesse> JontheEchidna:with the weather wallapper all i ever get is a blue background, it never changes
<JontheEchidna> which weather service are you using?
<JontheEchidna> and does the weather plasma widget work?
<alteroo> jjesse: Maybe your weather forecast is just depressing?
<jjesse> alteroo: i guess it is
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: noaa for grand rapids mi
<jjesse> should i be using the LCD weather sation, Weather Forecast or Simple Weather Forecast?
<jjesse> simple weather forecast i am currently using but that uses yahoo weather
<jjesse> weather forecast and lcd weather give me correct information as well
<JontheEchidna> noaa doesn't work with the wallpaper
<jjesse> hrmm ok
<JontheEchidna> the BBC has grand rapids
<JontheEchidna> it's nice and sunny in grand rapids
<jjesse> yes it is
<jjesse> 71 degrees
<jjesse> now i have the blue background with dots, i think the image is called air
<JontheEchidna> its cloudy here :(
 * rgreening is going bonkers... converting gtk code to qt is not fun
<Mamarok> rgreening: talk to markey, he has been doing that for some time for living :(
<jjesse> ok i changed it to grand rapids michigan and not grand rapids michigan kent county
<jjesse> and it is working thanks for the help JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> In 4.3 its less fragile
<JontheEchidna> noaa still doesn't work since the dataengine doesn't return icon names
<JontheEchidna> and I don't feel like making separate cases for the 300 text condition strings it returns
<jjesse> wow i don't blame you
<JontheEchidna> 20 icon names is much nicer
<jjesse> how many other people have you had to help on the don't use NOAA problem?
<JontheEchidna> this is also the reason why the KDE weather widget doesn't have icons
<JontheEchidna> none yet
<rgreening> Mamarok: I may need to talk to him at some pint :)
<rgreening> point even
<JontheEchidna> over a pint, perhaps?
<vorian> YUS!!!
<rgreening> ya
<vorian> new soprano did the trick wrt -runtime
<maco> you guys, the kde crash report thingy (please tell me a better name than that exists?) says (after i install kdelibs5-dbg) that the crash report may be useful. i'm guessing it needs more -dbg packages, but i dont know which to grab for plasma-workspace crashes. ideas?
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace-dbg
<maco> thanks
<JontheEchidna> the user-visible name is the "KDE Crash Handler" and the "real" name is drkonqi
<JontheEchidna> np
<maco> oh thats what you guys keep talking about!
<alteroo> *sighs*
<alteroo> Will PrntScrn Ever be attached to ksnapshot by default?
<maco> drkonqi > apport. apport doesnt let you do this "go find -dbg packages, then hit reload, and we'll try again" thing...doesnt even tell you "this backtrace is useless"
<JontheEchidna> that's because launchpad will retrace the apport report
<JontheEchidna> though not with an astonishingly high success rate :/
<maco> yeah well now it says its useful
<maco> so thank you
<JontheEchidna> I personally disable apport and use drkonqi
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<maco> though :( drkonqi is going mad on the "please login to bugs.kde.org" screen
<maco> one keystroke per 5 seconds
<rgreening> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> 10:34 < Riddell> rgreening: you pung?
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> pong
 * JontheEchidna ducks from the ping pong balls
<rgreening> So, Riddell, Im working on the usb-creator... and it uses a KFileDialog
<rgreening> Of course the app runs as root...
<JontheEchidna> wasn't nixternal doing some usb-creator stuff?
<JontheEchidna> you guys collabing?
<rgreening> under kdesudo. Is there a proper way to make it behave more... Riddell? Like when I click home it goes to root home and not user home...
<Riddell> rgreening: not really, if it's running as root then /root is the home
<JontheEchidna> software-properties-kde suffers from this too
<JontheEchidna> policykit would be the proper solution, I suppose
<rgreening> ok, just wondering if there was any magic.
<rgreening> policykit would be nice... I think evand wants that too.. but later....
<maco> um....anyone else read "make it behave more....Riddell?" as making it behave more *like* jonathan?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<alteroo> Yeah I was trying to picture it doing some Riddell type stuff and the bugs that might be filed cause of that
<Mamarok> rgreening: I don't think he wants to talk about that, bad memories, but a pint is a good idea :)
<DreadKnight> heya, what was that command to update to karmic from jaunty?
<Riddell> d
<alteroo> Asking that question invalidates you running Karmic :)
<alteroo> but -d if yo uwant to know
<DreadKnight> i am running karmic..
<DreadKnight> sudo distr-upgrade -d or something?
<alteroo> do-release-upgrade -d
<DreadKnight> thanks :)
<tsimpson> you can do it from update-notifier-kde (if you wanted)
<alteroo> really? How do you tell it to jump to devel repos?
<tsimpson> use -d :)
<tsimpson> -d for "Offer to upgrade to the latest devel release, if possible", -p for "Offer to upgrade using latest proposed version of the release upgrader, if possible", -u for "Offer to upgrade to the latest release, if possible"
<tsimpson> update-notifier-kde --help
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: I am not working on it now because there are like 3 people working on it
<JontheEchidna> sounds like communication issues
<_Groo_> hey JontheEchidna
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: any news on beta 2?
<JontheEchidna> its simmering nicely
<JontheEchidna> We will want upgrade testers (4.2 -> 4.3 and 4.3b1 -> 4.3b2) in the coming days
 * _Groo_ raises hand for upgrade testing
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: do you know is kdebinding will be it this version?
<JontheEchidna> not quite, vorian's working on it as we speak
<JontheEchidna> if he can get libboost to cooperate, then perhaps. But we don't know yet
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: you had to backport a lot didnt you? lke pyqt4 snapshot , qscintila and the like?
<_Groo_> well talk more this weekend.. unfortunatelly i have to go now.. seeya guys
 * JontheEchidna hasn't really done any backporting at all
<JontheEchidna> oh, a new PyQt
<JontheEchidna> vorian: ^^ We may want that
<vorian> yus
<JontheEchidna> python 3 and Qt 4.5.1 support
<vorian> right now I just want binding to flippin build
<JontheEchidna> heh
<vorian> it's bigger than jeOS
<alteroo> JontheEchidna: libkdepim4 and kde-icons-oxygen currently conflict on the metting.png
<JontheEchidna> we're fixing that one this round I believe
<lex79> JontheEchidna: dou you believe? :P
<alteroo> \o/ only issue I had installing Kde 4.3
<lex79> It is fixed !
<lex79> :P
<alteroo> well not the only one but the only one that switching to apt-get -f install didn't fix
<JontheEchidna> lex79: last time I tried to fix it, it didn't work
<JontheEchidna> hopefully its down for good this time
<lex79> yeah, I hope
<vorian> I am happy to report bindings is over 50% built
<JontheEchidna> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/06/building-brand-together.html
<vorian> 80% \o/
<JontheEchidna> damn, you have a fast machine if it built 30% in 2 minutes
<JontheEchidna> ...unless it was just "somewhere over 50%" two minutes ago
 * JontheEchidna needs to think before typing
<vorian> 98%
<JontheEchidna> ok, you have a fast machine
<alteroo> :-D
<ryanakca> rgreening: Can you send me the mockup you made for the website with the logo and the bar, if you still have it, please?
<rgreening> ryanakca: sure. It's on my other lappy. I'll have to send it later...
<ryanakca> rgreening: Thanks
<dtchen> rgreening: do you have a spec or writeup for testing GSt integration w/ Phonon?
<dtchen> rather, testing the GSt backend for Phonon
<rgreening> dtchen: nope. was hoping you could provide some direction
<rgreening> I'm a test monkey...
<dtchen> ok, if you can start the spec, i'm happy to look at it
<dtchen> will be next week at the earliest, need to finish moving this weekend
<rgreening> give me a set of things to test and I'll do it :)
<rgreening> ok, touch bases next week. Im knee deep in usb-creator porting to qt
 * rgreening hates gtk
<vorian> how'd ya get roped into that one?
<dtchen> voluntold
<dtchen> beer was involved
<vorian> i'd hope so
<dtchen> i think some hip-swinging action
<dtchen> see youtube!
<vorian> life's fantastic if rgreening is plasitc
<rgreening> lol
 * rgreening is glad it was only beer... could have gotten a lot worse with heavier liquids
<JontheEchidna> "I will port GNOME to Qt"
<JontheEchidna> ...using the QBasic bindings
<JontheEchidna> I dub that "Ballmer peak fail"
<alteroo> Ballmer with a Widow's peak
<JontheEchidna> I think Kubuntu might have the largest jonathan/contributors ratio
<seele> lol
<rgreening> who's to best pythonista here now :)
<rgreening> I got a small prob
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-06
<nixternal> anyone want to work for Microsoft? I interviewed with them today and they are looking for more open source people (community leaders and developers)...they are a great company!
<seele> nixternal: seriously?
<seele> nixternal: i would take an internship with them
<nixternal> ya, they just called me with their first offer to hire me
<nixternal> i just interviewed with them this morning
<seele> wow, that is really quick turn around
<seele> but seriously, if they are looking for a research intern in open source.. i would do it
<nixternal> an interview that came about due to an argument the guy who interviewed me and I had a couple of weeks ago :p
<nixternal> I will pass on that info :)
<seele> haha sweet, and congratulations by the way
<seele> where will you be moving to?
<nixternal> you know though, you can't do nothing for KDE or Ubuntu, or any other open source project right?
<seele> you mean as an intern?
<nixternal> if I were to take it, right here...they have a nice big campus 15 minutes from my house that has the midwest division of engineers
<seele> wow, you can't beat 15 minutes to work
<nixternal> seele: as anything...the NDA you sign prohibits you from working in the open source community unless directed to do so by them, and it also prohibits you from working in an open source community for up to 2 years after leaving
<seele> nixternal: interesting. i have a colleague/friend who interned at MS research and she didnt have to stop working on her open source project
<nixternal> left turn, right turn, left turn, right turn...there :)
<nixternal> maybe interns don't get hit then
<seele> well if the case, then sign me up
<nixternal> I will ask about it...I really don't want to work for them...could you imagine the community backlash :)
<seele> but i wouldnt work for microsoft if they disallowed me to work in floss 2 years after leaving.. that's rediculous
<nixternal> they want to make sure you forget their code I guess
<seele> dear god Riddell.. showing off a bit of chest in those pictures?
<seele> yikes.. there;s some leg too
 * seele removes all her flickr feeds
<nixternal> seele: nhandler might know, he worked (intern I am guessing) last year
<seele> nixternal: well he is still working in ubuntu so i guess it is safe :)
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, he still has the MS laptop don't you nhandler? :p
<seele> hah
<nixternal> MS doesn't offer that much money initially either...
<seele> it's bugged!
<nhandler> nixternal: Yep
<nhandler> Has a nice "MS Asset" on the bottom
<nixternal> nhandler: what was the extent of the NDA you signed?
<nixternal> the NDA I was showed would be about the size of the agreement one would sign if they joined Metallica
<nixternal> first line states, "Please have your lawyer review this with you."
<nhandler> nixternal: It wasn't much. It was mainly to keep me from revealing any of the personal/private files I might come across than to keep me from talking about what I was working on
<nixternal> ya, it is funny, the position is for an open source product/project/community manager position...OPEN SOURCE, yet the NDA says I am not allowed to publically state the work I am involved in w/o approval
<nixternal> haha
<nhandler> Does it only say you cannot discuss it? Does it prohibit you from releasing the open source code to other people?
<nixternal> I haven't read it all the way through, and won't get the chance to unless I accept the position
<nixternal> it was funny, I was actually a bit of an asshole in the interview, calling them on their BS, and their answer was always, "We aren't allowed to talk about that just yet"
<nixternal> but I do know the position absolutely prohibits me from furthering open source projects not controlled by MS
 * nhandler would never be able to stand a job like that
<nixternal> imagine though, if you worked for MS, people in the open source world aren't going to trust you working on their projects anyways
 * kb9vqf thinks Microsofts new strategy for killing FOSS is actually kind of funny
<nixternal> ya, they are trying to hire FOSS people now
<nixternal> I didn't send them a resume or anything....the guy ran into me, or vice-versa at a recent business thing at the local college
<nixternal> then he reviewed my website, blog, LP and all of that...he had a list of commits I had since like 2000
<nixternal> I was like, "Damn, I don't even remember that stuff"
 * rickspencer3 *cough cough*
<kb9vqf> They were probably just making sure they were going to try to buy out someone important enough :wink:
<nixternal> rickspencer3: you want to work for MS? I can hook you up :p
<rickspencer3> uh ... I worked there for almost 10 years
<nixternal> it was actually a very entertaining experience
 * rickspencer3 ducks
<rickspencer3> I quit so I could work in open source
<nixternal> rickspencer3: haha, I contracted for them for 2, so I know
 * kb9vqf throws an hard CD case of NT server at rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> they weren't real happy about that
<nixternal> why are their NDAs like freaking major league baseball contracts?
<nixternal> that thing is insane
<rickspencer3> because they fundamentally don't get it
<rickspencer3> they think everyone is driven by the same motivations in life that they are
<nixternal> I did give them the response I was hoping to give, when asked, "What do you expect out of this interview?" I responded with "Some free stuff of course, and how about $1500 to purchase a new PC?" :)
<rickspencer3> lol
<kb9vqf> :)
<rickspencer3> I think they're looking for people to help them compete with *buntu, actually
<seele> nixternal: i dont care. i dont plan on ever working for microsoft. but an internship with them is gold on my c.v.
<seele> 3 months of sin in my life will open opportunities to do more good later on
<rickspencer3> seele: are you serious?
<nixternal> rickspencer3: Red Hat in the server market, but they have Novell, so now they stated they want to help *mold* the open source desktop market
<rickspencer3> like doing usability?
<seele> rickspencer3: research, not practicum
<nixternal> hahaha, you go into microsoft for usability, but leave with disability
<seele> rickspencer3: and yes i am serious that i would go to microsoft for 3 months for a research interhsip
<rickspencer3> with MS research? one of my best friends work in the social computing wing of MS research
<seele> i would prefer IBM or Nokia, but a poor PhD student can't be picky :)
<rickspencer3> he basically invented twitter like 2 years before twitter, but no one took it seriously
<seele> rickspencer3: seriously? what is his name?
<rickspencer3> Scott Counts
 * seele wonders if paula bach worked with him
<rickspencer3> I dunno
<seele> hmm.. i'll have to ask her about him tomorrow
<rickspencer3> He's like one of my closest buds, actually
<rickspencer3> though don't see him much now that they have baby #2 :)
<seele> hmm.. so how much wine do i have to send you to get introduced? :)
<rickspencer3> I would do that for you in a heart beat
<rickspencer3> no problems
<nixternal> you know there was a wordpress theme when wordpress came out that provided the same functionality as twitter web...I accidentally came upon it last night, from like 2005 or earlier
<nixternal> think it was wordpress
<rickspencer3> I'll call him right now if you want :)
<nixternal> maybe one of the Nukes
<seele> rickspencer3: wow, seriously though. it would be greatly appreciated
<seele> (the intro, not the phone call asap ;)
<rickspencer3> let me msg you so we can chat
<seele> cool
<DreadKnight> with latest intel video drivers, blender acts up like shit again, no menus and so on T_T
<DreadKnight> revert back to older version?
<DreadKnight> it was more than enough that jaunty sucks hard with intel video cards, hope karmic won't be fail like that as well
<harolddong> if I wanted to backup and delete my .kde folder to start fresh but didnt want to lost my kopete/kontact settings, how would I go about doing that?  What would I NOT want to delete?
<JontheEchidna> harolddong: ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc and ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/
<JontheEchidna> for kopete anyway
<JontheEchidna> kontact is a bit trickier since it's several apps
<JontheEchidna> similar pattern for kmail, kaddressbook, etc
<harolddong> but what kontact and all of its related apps? would I just looks the same files for kmail, akregator, kaddressbook, etc?
<harolddong> yeah
<harolddong> okay I'll give it a shot thanks
<JontheEchidna> yw
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<harolddong> how would I backup the tags?  where they stored?
<JontheEchidna> tags?
<harolddong> nepomuk tags.... is it just .kde/share/apps/nepomuk?
<_Groo_> harolddong: if im not mistaken they are stored in nepomuk mysql engine
<JontheEchidna> nepomuk doesn't use mysql
<JontheEchidna> but it does look like that's the correct dir
<JontheEchidna> (it uses either redland or sesame2 as of KDE 4.2)
<harolddong> so if I just backup the folder and any rc files it should work fine when I restore?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<JontheEchidna> you might wanna keep a copy of the whole thing in case
<harolddong> yeah I plan to
<harolddong> thanks
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ah, i was confusing it... you are right...
<JontheEchidna> it's confusing enough that everything uses a different DB schema
<JontheEchidna> akonadi uses mysql
<JontheEchidna> amarok uses mysqle
<JontheEchidna> nepomuk can use 3 DBs now
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: btw kde 4.2 , kde 4.3 nepomuk with strigi is broken by default.. you have to symlink libjvm.so to a working jdk
<_Groo_> or you wont have a fast enough backend, aka sesame2
<_Groo_> cant wait for amarok master to open up :)
 * ScottK notes http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/06/building-brand-together.html and hopes some Kubuntu person will take that ball and run with it.
<Hobbsee> interesting!
 * seele yawns
<seele> ugh.. 2am?
<Riddell> seele: that's for my people behind kde interview, I was told I needed something for the ladies
<apachelogger> lex79: what is the news on fotowall?
<Sime> Riddell: stable SIP & PyQt4 releases are out, BTW.
<Sime> is karmic not yet on KDE 4.3 (beta)?
<cbr> it is
<Sime> cbr: I see it now on the commit list, thanks.
<Riddell> Sime: karmic is generally but not kdebindings yet, good about sip and pyqt we'll get cracking on those
<Sime> Riddell: I'm trying to figure out polkitqt with Python, and wondered if it would be easy to test on karmic in a virtualbox.
<Riddell> should be
<DreadKnight> updated intel video drivers recently and blender 2.49 started acting up again....can someone restore the drivers to an older commit?
<Riddell> we're not X I'm afraid, we are but humble KDE packagers
<DreadKnight> mhm, i asked in ubuntu devel as well
<DreadKnight> ubuntu keeps shitting on it's intel users ffs
<DreadKnight> man, i was trying out an opensuse appliance from the web browser... bumped into a virtual keyboard plasmoid.. i was so happy..
<DreadKnight> until i've seen that it loses focus on the field/application when you wanna type in something *sigh*
<DreadKnight> useless
<Quintasan> plasmate?
<DreadKnight> hmm i think so
<Quintasan> yup
<Quintasan> it loses focus :D
<DreadKnight> xD
<DreadKnight> too bad, it was looking awesome
<Quintasan> seriously, I will poke the dev
<DreadKnight> poke him, linux so sucks with tablet pc's
<DreadKnight> linux sucks in most areas actually
<DreadKnight> oh well
<Quintasan> I have a revu-ready package but I didn't upload since I haven't tested it yet, and it's so useless
<DreadKnight> revu?
<Quintasan> yup, I wanted it to be included :P
<DreadKnight> oh i see
<Quintasan> but users would be like "o lol why I can't type"
<DreadKnight> no point in that
<DreadKnight> i'm trying to poke dragonplayer devs for quite a long time now
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Plasmaboard?content=101822
<Quintasan> check comments
<DreadKnight> because that shit application drags kde down, in kde 4.3 even gwenview is a way better video player
<DreadKnight> i see
<Quintasan> oh well, it doesn't work even with putting it on panel
<DreadKnight> true, i tested it on the panel
<Quintasan> hmm, check changelog
<DreadKnight> i checked
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> patch for 4.2.4
<Quintasan> and I'm running 4.3 beta
<DreadKnight> me too
<valgaav_> smplayer should be the default  :)
<DreadKnight> i don't like smplayer
<Quintasan> valgaav++
<valgaav_> it's the best nix video player just like amarok is the best audio player :)
<DreadKnight> i think vlc should be the default, it's popular, has features and it's cross platform already, best video player
<valgaav_> well new vlc GUI still would need some love from usability specialist
<DreadKnight> dragonplayer is so unmaintained and the lamest player of them all, i like simplicity but it's epically buggy.. and lacks subtitles
<valgaav_> it's better then the old wxwidget one
<valgaav_> but still IMHO not htere
<DreadKnight> well, vlc gui is OK compared to dragon player, which has a shitty volume control widget.. and controls on the upper part by default
<DreadKnight> (i know i can drag those, but would be cooler by default on bottom)
<DreadKnight> i think i need to start blogging and flame the crap out of open source, mainly kde and them gnome, along with mockups
<valgaav_> I actually didn't play much with Dragonplayer since it even could't display ass/ssa subs styles
<DreadKnight> it can't display any kind of subs as far as i know
<valgaav_> DreadKnight: linuxhater already did that
<DreadKnight> valgaav_: i know, but that guy is lame, lacks mockups and he hates this shit
<DreadKnight> i'll do things in a more productive style
 * ScottK wonders what any of this has to do with Kubuntu development?
<Riddell> random chat in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<DreadKnight> well, kubuntu includes kde at least :P so not that offtopic
<DreadKnight> ok.. whatever
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that plasmoid really should let kvkbd do all the work
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think the guy will be shocked by this fact :P
<Quintasan> s/the/this
<DreadKnight> plasmoids make more sense than some of the applications
<apachelogger> well, obviously :P
<Nightrose> *sob* I get thrown out of kde lately at least once a day after a window pops up saying "could not start ksmserver. please check your installation."
<Nightrose> any ideas what's wrong?
<apachelogger> plasmoids should be ways of visiualization
<Nightrose> it seems to happen pretty randomly
<apachelogger> meaning there should be a common lib for an app and a plasmoid
<DreadKnight> apachelogger: i agree
 * Nightrose just lost work because of that again :(
<apachelogger> and if there is not and the plasmoid is just reimplementing the app it is rather wasteful
<DreadKnight> Nightrose: happened to a buddy as well
<apachelogger> same applies for apps reimplementing plasmoids though
<apachelogger> Nightrose: upstream screwup it seems
<DreadKnight> apachelogger: with that ideology we could kill gnome/gtk devs as well :D
<apachelogger> there is a bug report somewhere
<apachelogger> it is 100% reproducable with 4.2.4 +  sudo kate
<apachelogger> rgreening sez it works in 4.3 though
<Nightrose> ok looking for the report
<Nightrose> thx
<Nightrose> this is pretty nasty tbh
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: well, TBH the main reason why gnome was around has been resolved, so ....
<apachelogger> the we-have-a-different-attitude is the only thing left that keeps gnome from imploding :P
<DreadKnight> i hope google will just stop throwing money at gnome gsoc projects and fire the ex-mozilla guy making chrome with gtk for linux >_<
<apachelogger> they should just have made their own toolkit anyway
<apachelogger> would be way easier than going half-way into that direction and the other half into having gtk do the work on linux
<DreadKnight> i like the croll bar google uses on wave and picasa, kicks ass
<DreadKnight> if they would have used qt... release 0.1 for all OS's.. oh well
<apachelogger> well, google isn't much of a gpl fan :P
<DreadKnight> scroll*
<DreadKnight> well, google wave is going to be one of the best things on the internet soon.. and it's open source
<emonkey> google do not want to use an toolkit in future they want to do everything in a browser ... IMO.
<DreadKnight> it was a gtk vs qt issue
<DreadKnight> they picked the wrong toolkit
<emonkey> But I think we're a bit OT here ...
<DreadKnight> y
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: it's not about open source, it is about what kind of open source
<apachelogger> in general google does tend towards more restrictive
<apachelogger> which is one argument pro gtk
<apachelogger> also the ex-mozilla guy knows his way through that
<apachelogger> so that is another pro
<DreadKnight> yeah, they shouldn't have hired him for the job
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> why not? :P
<emonkey> since qt is lgpl that shouldn't be a problem nor?
<apachelogger> emonkey: it wasn't at the time
<DreadKnight> gnome/gtk needs to die already :P
<emonkey> i see
<nixternal> are we talking about chromium? :)
<DreadKnight> yeah
<apachelogger> emonkey: the thing is, AFAIK they have a pretty much own toolkit for windows anyway
<emonkey> competition is good so gtk/gnome is good
<DreadKnight> gtk/gnome is not good
<apachelogger> they should just have designed that crossOS to begin with and all would be a lot better :P
<nixternal> one of the chromium developers knows they picked the wrong toolkit, and because of the toolkit they chose, he backlashed against the open source community
<emonkey> apachelogger: could be yes
<DreadKnight> as long as there are many average toolkits, only confuses people trying to adopt linux, like developers and users alike
<DreadKnight> we don't need n toolkits and n DE's, that freedom of choice is retarded, we need one great alternative to closes source / commercial operating systems and software
<apachelogger> it's about what the market needs though :P
<DreadKnight> gnome 3 is incredibly epic fail in design atm
<emonkey> matter of taste
<DreadKnight> no matter of taste!
<DreadKnight> KDE allows for customization, it's like a toolkit to build your own 'workflow'
<apachelogger> right, it's a matter of requirements
<valgaav_> I agree on that ... competition is good but we already have mac and windows to compete ... then again  guess it's offtopic in this chanel
<DreadKnight> gnome 3 is just stiff and stupid
<DreadKnight> yes! compete with mac and windows; linux desktop share is a fucking joke
<Riddell> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Riddell> ooh, it worked
<DreadKnight> :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: must be the first time ever ;-)
<valgaav_> btw something more on topic ... what's the situation with OOo and kde4 integration ... any hopes for karmic ?
<DreadKnight> O_o
<Riddell> valgaav_: we're hopeful, shtylman_ is working on the code and yuriy is working on the icons
<DreadKnight> firefox could use an integration plugin as well, since konqueror is so lame
<Sput> oooh
<Mamarok> DreadKnight: can't you do something else than just bashing around?
<DreadKnight> if kubuntu has open office and not koffice, it should have pidgin and firefox as well
<Sput> Riddell: is that kde4 integration gonna be pushed upstream, or is is kubuntu-specific?
<Riddell> Sput: of course it will
<DreadKnight> Mamarok: i am doing stuff
<Sput> cool
<Riddell> there's no way we're going to maintain part of openoffice on our own
<Sput> I was already giving up hope for ooo to gain kde4 integration :)
<valgaav_> that's great :)
<Riddell> Mamarok++
<Mamarok> Riddell: yaw :)
<ScottK> DreadKnight: We're looking into shipping arora as our default browser for Karmic if it gets some needed improvements.
<DreadKnight> ScottK: great, too bad rekonq dude likes to duplicate effort and as far as i know, going for kde4 integration as well ...
<DreadKnight> ScottK let me know if you guys need mockups or graphic design elements (icons?)
<ScottK> DreadKnight: It's free software.  If people want to scratch an itch in a certain way, I don't think we should complain about it.
<ScottK> I'm not sure what it was that was needed.  It's in a spec somewhere.
<DreadKnight> i know, but useless code duplication is not that cool heh
<ScottK> Personally, I think a certain amount of diversity in the free software ecosystem is a good and healthy thing.
<DreadKnight> maybe with a higher market share for the desktop :D
<nixternal> what I find interesting is we bicker about this stuff quite a bit, and everyone is like "Look and Mac and Windows" in terms of competing. I don't care what side of the fence you are on, code is duplicated everywhere, wheels are constantly reinvented...go through a site like download.com and find a music app, there are probably about 100x more than what we have
<nixternal> why is this whole "reinventing the wheel" so prevelant in the open source world? why do people keep acting like it is a bad thing all of the time? why do people keep thinking it happens here only?
<nixternal> I think our time could be better spent working than arguing, as there is no way to have just 1 choice in software, impossible. Nobody has it and nobody will
<DreadKnight> because here it's daunting! linux has small market share for the desktop
<DreadKnight> you can have one choice of software, as long you can customize it like crap (so that means better qt with time)
<nixternal> all we need is that 5% to be the winner, because we will never, mark my word, NEVER, fix bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<ScottK> I think it will fix itself in the long run.
<DreadKnight> for fixing bug number 1, some choice within foss world must die imho :D
<ScottK> If you truly believe that FOSS software development works better than proprietary development, then you just need patience.
<DreadKnight> more united people = better stuff
<nixternal> will never happen
<ScottK> DreadKnight: Impossible to force.  When something is enough a better idea, it'll happen naturally.
<nixternal> I love the fact there are like 5 plan9 WMs right now :)
<DreadKnight> ScottK i agree
<ScottK> Don't sweat it.  It'll come in time.
<nixternal> more united people != better stuff
<DreadKnight> the more awesome kde is, the more people will attract .. and word of mouth :)
<DreadKnight> nixternal: depends on leadership and management!
<nixternal> point made, look at the auto manufacturers, look at Microsoft
<DreadKnight> and vision/goals
<rickspencer3> how are people reacting to Kubuntu Jaunty?
<rickspencer3> do they love it?
<nixternal> rickspencer3: not as bad as Intrepid :)
<nixternal> rickspencer3: so far I have read great reviews of it
<DreadKnight> kubuntu website is ambigue.. not even telling what the heck is kubuntu
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> neversfelde: good
<rickspencer3> oops, tab completion error
<nixternal> hehe
<DreadKnight> kubuntu is so dropping down in popularity
<rickspencer3> nixternal: good to hear :)
<ScottK> A fair amount of hate and discontent about kpackagekit and the NM applet.
<ScottK> Generally good though.
<nixternal> right, what ScottK said, other than those 2
<rickspencer3> I suppose there's always something that's not as good as the other parts of a system
<nixternal> though a couple of the reviews were on wired desktops, so we didn't get smashed for NM :)
<rickspencer3> heh
<DreadKnight> i like kpackagekit but.. no one click install atm in kubuntu, software sources not implemented nicely in kpackagekit and no nice category view
<nixternal> I like apt-get :p
<DreadKnight> apt-get is for geeks, scares market share
<rickspencer3> moving to kpackagekit was a bold move
<rickspencer3> I think it will pay off in time
<DreadKnight> i like kpackagekit, adept was fugly
<nixternal> I find it odd that I enjoy KDE and GNOME as much as I do, especially when I feel that GUIs get in the way
<DreadKnight> yes, it will pay off
<rickspencer3> ScottK: any progress on the netbook version?
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I think we need to be careful as we move forward and KDE moves up out of the KDE 4 transition not to have more stuff like that.
<neversfelde> people like jaunty more than intrepid, many users, who switched to gnome are returning. Well, they do not like kpackagekit and nm, but they see, that there was a need to use something new
<neversfelde> thats good :)
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Yes.  We have a spec now and Tonio is working on some stuff.
<rickspencer3> ScottK - coool
<DreadKnight> with time kde4 and little will hopefully 'settle down'
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Also looks like upstream is making good progress on the netbook shell.
<rickspencer3> sweet
<DreadKnight> and linux* argh
 * nixternal needs a job, a netbook, and some hack time on a Kubuntu Netbook Remix :)
<rickspencer3> nixternal: I haven't forgotten about you
<rickspencer3> and your netbook
<nixternal> hehe
<rickspencer3> (well actually, I did during UDS unfortunately :( )
<ScottK> rickspencer3: http://www.notmart.org/index.php/Software/Plasmanetbook_breaths
<nixternal> I tried to win a netbook at a recent Novell event, but I never get that lucky :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Not a remix, the goal is an actual Kubuntu Netbook Edition.
<nixternal> I want to be like the guy at Ohio Linux Fest that won that monster openSUSE laptop, and then walked right over to the Ubuntu booth to grab a CD :)
<rickspencer3> hehe!
<nixternal> ScottK: right, I just like the word Remix for some strange reason
<DreadKnight> lol
<nixternal> jono, jorge, and I actually felt bad for zonker that day
<ScottK> But not so bad you actually installed opensuse?
<nixternal> I am running openSUSE now
<nixternal> I like to test drive all of the KDE implementations out there
<nixternal> I don't know if i do that more for Kubuntu or KDE work though
<DreadKnight> nixternal: how do you find opensuse overall?
<nixternal> probably one of the best to be honest
<ScottK> nixternal: Did you see aseigo's post on distro branding?
<nixternal> opensuse boot time is whicked fast, I don't get it
<DreadKnight> i love kubuntu, but i'm sick of canonical or whoever is shitting intel users with failed graphic drivers
<nixternal> ScottK: yes I did
<ScottK> nixternal: Someone (not me, my plate is full) needs to get on that.
<nixternal> I suggest kwwii to be honest
<ScottK> DreadKnight: We shipped what Intel gave us.  Generally that's a good move, but it's not really (primarily) Canonical's fault.
<DreadKnight> i don't get yast, yum and zipper mainly
<nixternal> Yast isn't bad, zypper is a bit nuts at times, and yum has died except for centos and red hat :p
<DreadKnight> and opensuse is more windows/corporate like, bad usability and bloated with settings, even in the installer
<DreadKnight> i wish yast was just implemented into kde/gnome control centers...
<nixternal> I hated the fact I had to do do RPM development at my last job...luckily things like ant rpm make it so much easier
<nixternal> it is hard for me to call opensuse bloated considering its speed compared to everyone else
<nixternal> arch has a good kde implementation as well
<DreadKnight> i'm not fond of rmps as well, but as far as i know, opensuse uses delta = minimal download time for updates, woot!
<DreadKnight> chakra was interesting... but lacks devs...
<nixternal> though there are a few packages they couldn't figure out how to build on their builders, so someone actually just did a local build and packaged the binaries
<DreadKnight> nothing beats the ubuntu/kubuntu live installer... nice and small wizard to get the job done fast and without headackes
<nixternal> i had no clue that arch was actually started here in chicago and there are a lot of devs here
<nixternal> though they are all in high school which is pretty neat
<nixternal> luckily we got nhandler :)
<DreadKnight> i think arch is for geeks
<ScottK> After opensuse 10.1 and being told essentially if I wanted an actual working system I should use SLED, opensus == Never again for me.
<ScottK> opensus/opensuse
<nixternal> honestly, fedora is the one to watch out for
<nixternal> their KDE HIG is very good
<nixternal> and they are all around a great group of people
<apachelogger> +1
<DreadKnight> linux mint is the most noob friendly atm and it has nice website/community-forum/planet and so on
<ScottK> nixternal:  So great they convinced Linux to run Gnome?
<ScottK> Linux/Linus
<nixternal> see, i never paid attention to mint or pclos really
 * ScottK can't type today.
<DreadKnight> fedora is not so vanilla, bloaded with stuff and lesser artwork and it's even hard to find what you want to download on their website overall
<nixternal> ScottK: that's because they made the same decision we did by replacing kde3 so early
<DreadKnight> t*
<nixternal> if Linus was using KUbuntu, the results would have been the same
<apachelogger> +1
<ScottK> nixternal: Not the same as we did, they were insane enough to ship 4.0 as default.
<ScottK> That's my understanding.  Is that wrong?
<apachelogger> ScottK: like it was any better with 4.1?
<apachelogger> and like our KDE 3 in hardy is all that good :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: I found 4.1 pretty usable.
<nixternal> ScottK: that I would blame on whoever runs the download stuff, because they also had a kde3 release that wasn't marketed like the kde4 release
<ScottK> 4.2 is way better.
<DreadKnight> 4.3 is way better as well
<DreadKnight> but still 'not there'
<nixternal> 4.3 is even better :)
<apachelogger> well
<DreadKnight> most kde apps are epic fail
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> plasma-mid is crashing on me
<apachelogger> so I guess I don't like .43
<apachelogger> 4.3 even
<nixternal> lol
<apachelogger> though 4.4. should be usable again :P
<rickspencer3> how is NM coming along for Karrmic?
<nixternal> rickspencer3: kde is holding a nm sprint right now
<nixternal> so we should know more in the next couple of days
<apachelogger> in oslo
<rickspencer3> sweet
<ScottK> rickspencer3: The version we have in karmic and jaunty-proposed is much better.
<apachelogger> and I was not invited
<apachelogger> not like I could have made it, but still :P
<DreadKnight> man i hate the network manager applet, too many circles.. too dizzy
<rickspencer3> good to know, that will be very important for the netbook story
<Mamarok> apachelogger: 4.3 works much better than 4.2 in Jaunty btw...
<rickspencer3> does it manage 3G connections very well?
<DreadKnight> (the icon i mean)
<nixternal> 3g? that is so 5 years ago now, especially here in chicago...they are putting up 4g? towers
<nixternal> and already have service up on this new beast
<apachelogger> 4g!
<nixternal> don't know what it is, but I heard someone call it 4g
<nixternal> don't follow the part of the world all that much..I am still on an EDGE network :(
<apachelogger> rickspencer3: I think they have some gsoc students on mobile connections in general
<apachelogger> might be wrong though
<nixternal> someone is working on it because I saw a blog post about it
<rickspencer3> I have a 3G USB stick, so I can test it out when the netbook image is ready
<nixternal> there are quite a few people working on the nm stuff for kde right now that are at the sprint, that was pretty impressive
<Mamarok> nixternal: you mean WIMAX?
<nixternal> Mamarok: nah, we have wimax everywhere, for more than a year now
 * Mamarok wonders what 4g would be then
<nixternal> you see these huge Intel and Motorola towers that they have branded big time....looks like a Gentoo user decorated it :p
<nixternal> it is whatever is replacing 3g
<nixternal> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4G
<apachelogger> rickspencer3: fregl mentioned "students working on mobile broadband connections" in his most recent blog post, he might know more
<nixternal> Chicago is home to Motorola, so we get everything new like this first
<nixternal> when I had family members at motorola it was great, we would get the cell phones a year before they came out
<nixternal> they don't do that stuff anymore though
<apachelogger> Mamarok: didn't some important dood like say that WIMAX aint ever gonna be used?
 * apachelogger remembers reading something about it
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, I am supposed to go hang out with the Motorola Android developers today at Google for our LUG meeting
<apachelogger> nixternal: sounds corporate :P
<nixternal> nah, it is a bunch of friends, they are big time open source contributors
<nixternal> it is really cool stuff too
<nixternal> plus I get to go smack around Fitz and Ben Sussman
<apachelogger> well, I would ahve liked corporate better :P
<nixternal> make fun of them, Subversion, and Poisonous People :p
 * apachelogger finds nixternal evil today
<nixternal> just today?
<nixternal> apachelogger: oh btw, the red hat development labs in chicago, they are called the "batcave" dude
 * rickspencer3 back to coding up a Gtk Treeview, what fun
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> sue them
<nixternal> ewww, gtk ;p
<nixternal> though I will admit, pygtk is about as easy as it could get
<apachelogger> oh, talking about coding ... creating plasmoids is fun
<nixternal> depends :)
<nixternal> what is your definition of fun
<apachelogger> well, coding fun
<nixternal> I created a 5-a-day plasmoid just in time for 5-a-day to stop :p
<apachelogger> ruby + qt + kde + plasma
<apachelogger> just the awsome
<nixternal> I have yet to jump on that ruby band wagon
<nixternal> I really need to though, especially Rails
<apachelogger> rails is also uber awesome
<Sput> apachelogger: afaik, wimax isn't deployed in .eu, but gaining momentum in .us
<nixternal> I have become so addicted to django and web development, though I still kind of suck, that RoR is fascinating
<rickspencer3> well, the Treeview class seems a little over-factored to me
<Sput> which is why you get wimax-capable cell phones overseas, but not so much over here (we still have UMTS instead)
<nixternal> apachelogger: I live right by David Heinemeier Hansson
<rickspencer3> like to make a selection you have to ask for a selection object, and then use set_selection_range or something
<apachelogger> Oo
<rickspencer3> nothing is a one liner
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/opacity/3415472553/  <- me hanging out with the main motorola android dude, a bit close, but that is just the way the spanish are :p
<rickspencer3> you'd think myTreeview.select_row(0) or something would work
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> does not?
<nixternal> everyone complains about treeview :)
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> in ruby + qt + kde +plasma almost everything is a one liner ;-)
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=flourish09&s=rec  <- our hacker space rocks!
<apachelogger> nixternal: one like should move to chicago I guess
<nixternal> if you don't have a fatboy bean bag, I suggest you go get one
<apachelogger> everyone lives there
<nixternal> not just everyone, but me dude! :)
<apachelogger> hm, though david heinemeier hansson looks better than you :P
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/opacity/3415332787/ <- there you go, me, dhh, daliah saper, and christoph lameter on an open source panel...christoph now lives in chicago too :)
<nixternal> apachelogger: you are smoking crack
<nixternal> he gets the ladies cuz he drives a $300,000 car
<nixternal> I take public transportation and ride a bike :p
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> then again I find bikes rather attracting
 * nixternal stops riding a bike
<apachelogger> lul
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I still don't know what students fregl was taking about
<nixternal> daliah saper is a good friend to have, she lets you know when your are breaking a license
<apachelogger> hehe
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Knut's students
<Nightrose> he's in oslo atm
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/opacity/3415348773/ <- those arms would break dhh in half!
<Nightrose> nm sprint
<nixternal> what a goofy look on my face
<apachelogger> well, yeah, that was obvious, but what kind of students?
<Nightrose> they're doing nm stuff for Knut
<Nightrose> don't know mire either
<Nightrose> *more
<apachelogger> so they must be groupies kind of students :P
<apachelogger> nixternal: weird look indeed
<nixternal> everyone at this open source conference didn't like dhh cuz of his attitude, shoot that is the reason I like the dude, we both have that f it mentality :)
<nixternal> do we have a Kubuntu barber at all? I need a haircut
<lex79> apachelogger: I was waiting debian for fotowall
<apachelogger> I once dated a barber, maybe he would be interested in becoming a Kubuntu barber
<apachelogger> though that dude was rather weird
<nixternal> apachelogger: there you go, get him on board
<lex79> apachelogger: upstream isn't responding to my emails
<nixternal> apachelogger: you are rather weird, but we still love you
<apachelogger> lex79: maybe comment @kde-apps?
<apachelogger> nixternal: trust me, he is a lot more weird than I am :P
<nixternal> you know what I was disappointed in at the last UDS, I didn't see any weird people in Ubuntu, except for sabdfl cuz he dressed all nice while everyone else was jeans/shorts and t-shirts :p
<maco> nixternal, i dressed nice
<apachelogger> hm
<maco> nixternal, i didn't pack a single pair of jeans. i wore skirts every day
<nixternal> maco: did you go to UDS Mt. View? I don't remember
<maco> no, just teh most recent one
<apachelogger> UDS for 10.10 I shall attend in leather & latex
<nixternal> ok, was gonna say
<lex79> apachelogger: ok I'll comment to kde-apps this evening
<Mamarok> apachelogger: why not earlier?
<nixternal> you haven't talked trash about me and tequila at UDS so I wans't sure :p
<nixternal> though at UDS I was drinking nxvl's Pisco
<apachelogger> Mamarok: will not make it to 10.04
<nixternal> actually, greg g. and I polished off one whole bottle in like 5 minutes
<nixternal> that wasn't good
<Mamarok> oh, where is it btw?
<apachelogger> not settled
<apachelogger> as if that would matter
<apachelogger> oh, uh, ah, or maybe I should furry-up for UDS
<Mamarok> apachelogger: it does if it's in the US
 * Mamarok will not give her fongerprints away that easily
<apachelogger> hm
<Mamarok> fingerprints even...
<apachelogger> what do they do if there are no fingers to take finger prints from?
<apachelogger> like someone without arms or something
<apachelogger> no getting in?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: iris scan?
<Mamarok> ...I suppose
<apachelogger> and if he also aint got no eyes?
<apachelogger> like he was terrorist and a bomb exploded while he was still working on it
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, then I don't know, not letting him In I suppose
<apachelogger> rather rude that is
<apachelogger> but makes sense, since he was terrorist
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I read a report not long ago about a man/woman who was refused the entry because of missing fingerpirnts
<Mamarok> and it was due to some chemotherapy, which is not uncommon
<apachelogger> fancy
<apachelogger> so lets hope I don't need chemo until 10.10 UDS or that 10.10 UDS is not in the US :P
<maco> it was a cancer treatment that's used for cancers in the head and throat instead of chemo
<Mamarok> maco: cancer treatement is chemo...
<apachelogger> what is radiation for then?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: also, most of the time you get both
<maco> Mamarok, i thought chemo was just one type of cancer treatment
<apachelogger> eww
<Mamarok> maco: its a general term for all pharmaceuticals used in cancer treatement
<maco> ohok
<maco> capecitabine <-- thats the cancer drug he had
<Mamarok> yes, just found that report again
<nixternal> hey, that person with the chemo and no fingerprints, was on a tv show called "Homeland Security" on NBC
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<nixternal> wow, cutting a "hi" in half, what, you don't love us all enough to say hi to everyone? :p
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> no cookies for _Groo_
<nixternal> YIKES! My C++ has gone in the toilet big time....to much Python makes nixternal a dumb boy
<nixternal> nothing like searching API docs like crazy :)
<apachelogger> API docs ftw!
<nixternal> man, kdevelop is coming along amazingly right now
<jussi01> kubotu: order apachelogger a beer
 * kubotu slides apachelogger a beer down the bar to jussi01
<nixternal> I want one!
<nixternal> tequila if you got it
<groo_> nixternal: actually im from the time of os/2... that was the way we os/2 warriors cheered each other
<nixternal> heh
<jussi01> I think my syntax is wrong...
<jussi01> kubotu: order a tequila for nixternal
 * kubotu slides a tequila down the bar to nixternal
<jussi01> there we are :)
<nixternal> yes!
<nixternal> hey maco, 12:44, to late for tequila :p
<groo_> soooo. wheres kde 4.3 beta 2? me volunteers to test the upgrade
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Calling+artists!+GAIA09!?content=106232
<nixternal> that's pretty cool, but I think it may look a bit much like Vista or whatever the latest Windows junk is
<groo_> nixternal: vista + 1 = 7
<nixternal> is that what it looks like?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> irb(main):001:0> vista + 1
<apachelogger> => 7
<apachelogger> irb(main):002:0> p vista
<apachelogger> 6
<apachelogger> => nil
<apachelogger> to make that clear
 * groo_ summons kde 4.3 beta 2 and all the demons, rise apachelogger, JontheEchidna, and the gang of the three powers!
<nixternal> anyone working on pyqt 4.5 yet?
<_Groo_> nixternal: i backported a snapshot in order to compile kdebindings svn, which lead me to backport qscintilla2...
<nixternal> have they been uploaded yet?
<_Groo_> nixternal: nope, why should they?
<nixternal> why shouldn't they?
<nixternal> sorry, you said snapshot
<nixternal> pyqt4.5 was released today
<nixternal> yesterday rather
<_Groo_> ah... didnt knew that
<nixternal> hehe
<_Groo_> nixternal: :)
<_Groo_> nixternal: is any ppa being populated with kde 4.2 beta 2 packages yet?
<Mamarok> _Groo_: you mean 4.2.88?
<_Groo_> Mamarok: if its beta 2, then yes
<nixternal> new kpackagekit released as well
<nixternal> though it is the API/ABI breaking version
<nixternal> wondering why packagekit is kind of outdated in both jaunty and karmic...odd
<ScottK> We don't get them from Debian (IIRC), so it takes someone actually updating it ...
<Quintasan> hmm, what do you thing about including krunner plugin for kopete?
<Quintasan> s/thing/think
<jussi01> Quintasan: what are the pros and cons?
<Quintasan> dunno about cons but IMO it's faster to press alt+f2 and search for contacts, Show offline contacts is disabled by default so its irritaing to enable it, search for desired contact and then disable it
<Quintasan> jussi01: ^
<jussi01> SOunds ok, how about stableness, size, libs it pulls in?
<Quintasan> size is very small, trying to build using kdelibs5-deb only since dev didn't provide exact dependencies, afaik it pulls no libs and
<jussi01> nice. someone else probably has better questions than me though
<Quintasan> hmm DreadKnight is not here
<jussi01> hrm, anyone know if kde has an equivalent of cheese?
<Quintasan> jussi01: I'm afraid not :/
<Quintasan> It was discussed somewhere, maybe at UDS
 * jussi01 vaguely remembers something on planet about someone attempting to wrie one...
<jussi01> planet kde iirc
 * Quintasan wonders if he will make it to MOTU till end of this year
<Quintasan> :P
 * Quintasan loves building 2 packages at same time
 * vorian is guilty of building 7 once
<Quintasan> sometimes I want to throw my computer through the window
<jussi01> yeah, theres this, dont know about quality though: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/webKam?content=76902
<vorian> Lenovo is having a sale this weekend
<vorian> fwiw
<Quintasan> vorian: what's your machines spec?
<vorian> for the 7 builds, t61 - dual core wrt 4gigs memory
<vorian> i do have a desktop wrt quad core and 8 gigs
<Quintasan> hm.. what was the word... fancy?
<Quintasan> lol
<vorian> but, since i built it for my wife - i never get to play with it much
<Quintasan> LOL
<vorian> ha
 * Quintasan steals vorian's wife PC
<vorian> noooo!
<Quintasan> mine is AMD Athlon 64 3000+ and 1GB memory
<vorian> not bad at all
<jussi01> Ive a quad core desktop with 4gb ram
<vorian> you can at least build amd64 and i386
<Quintasan> nothing you can do about it, it's in my room already vorian :P
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Same, but with 512MB
<Quintasan> ryanakca: how's notifications working for you?
<ryanakca> Quintasan: ... they work fine, anything I should look out for?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> if I watch a move or browse, and I recive a message on Kopete, playback is freezed and it takes 3-5 secs to notification to appear
<Quintasan> dunno why, or maximizing amarok from tray takes ~7 seconds because I have only window decoration and the rest of interface is being drawn :P
<Quintasan> ryanakca: what's your graphics cards?
<ryanakca> Quintasan: haven't had that happen, but yes, everything is generally slow
<ryanakca> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)
<Quintasan> 02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] (Secondary)
<Quintasan> :<
<ryanakca> Heh :/
<Quintasan> jussi01: how's webKam?
<Quintasan> http://forum.kde.org/krunner-interface-to-amarok-t-61685.html <-- vote if you like it :P
<jussi01> Quintasan: it doesnt seem to show any video for me...
<jussi01> oh and its in the repos...
<Quintasan> woah, seriously?
<jussi01> !info webkam
<ubottu> Package webkam does not exist in jaunty
<jussi01> hrm
<jussi01> maybe I have some ppa with it..
<jussi01> or it dids something weird when I looked
 * jussi01 shuts  up and goes to figure it out...
<neversfelde> webkam uses gstreamer
 * Quintasan needs cofeee
<jussi01> neversfelde: ahh
<Quintasan> jussi01: I lol'd, it takes ~30 mb's of builddeps, kdenetwork-dev :/
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh lawd, kdeplasma-addons now dep's on 30 MB more of marble-data
<_Groo_> devs, how do i add a directory into cmakelists.txt so i can compile amarok with the playground new goodies?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: are you uploading to a ppa yet? same ppa of beta 1?
<JontheEchidna> it will be the same ppa
<JontheEchidna> we haven't started jaunty backports yet (but those shouldn't take too long, testing is the main thing)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ok...
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hi :P
<JontheEchidna> hi
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/m42e9289c  <-- can anyone tell me whats going on? never had this problem
<JontheEchidna> there's a debhelper.mk rules file that you'll need to include if you use kde.mk
<JontheEchidna> that one had me scratching my head too
<JontheEchidna> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: thanks!
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: im finishing a amarok build from master with included playground goodies.. dont know if my little patch to cmakelist worked though... gonna see
<Quintasan> awesome, just awesome
<_Groo_> YES.. it added the new code :)
 * _Groo_ wonders if he needs to create a new amarok-playground.install then .. hmmm a thing to check in the future
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna, vorian, apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/krunner-kopete <-- check this out
<JontheEchidna> nifty
<_Groo_> damn, amarok with the new video service is so damn cool... cloud is nice too
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I'd change the second line of the long desc to "to start a chat with them without needing to open the Kopete window"
<Quintasan> oh wait, I will also file a bug and close it :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: should be better now
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I would really appreciate it if you would check the license crap before uploading to revu :P
<apachelogger> the LICENSE file (which btw is completely no-standard naming) is a copy of GPL3
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> one would expect upstream to know what licenses they are using
<apachelogger> yet, the .cpp and the .h are lpgl2+
<apachelogger> fancy, isn't it? :P
<Quintasan> how the hell?
<apachelogger> oh, actually it is lgpl2 only
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yeah, one gets to wonder :D
<vorian> yeah
<Quintasan> srlsy, what on earth
<vorian> wrong license file
<Quintasan> hmm, more changes, and I thought it would require less than two changes
<Quintasan> so I need to change the debian/copyright to lpgl2 ?
<vorian> yeah, and the tarball needs to have same said license shipped with it
<Quintasan> so quilt added to deps
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: quilt?
<apachelogger> "Runner plugin for KRunner"
<apachelogger> that should be rethinked
<apachelogger> shounds "kinda" weird
<Quintasan> quilt,dpatch whatever
<apachelogger> Quintasan: for?
<Quintasan> argh
<apachelogger> the license should a) be changed upstream b) if upstream doesn't do that or doesn't want to release a new tarball you should repack the tarball mention that int he changelog ... but only _after_ upstream applied the change in SVN or somewhere
 * apachelogger notes that usually b should never apply as upstream should care about having his stuff properly licensed
<apachelogger> then again upstream doesn't know what license he is using anyway :P
<Quintasan> and what the name should be instead of LICENSE?
<Quintasan> I'm going to pokestorm him
<apachelogger> bug #384382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384382 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] krunner-kopete" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384382
<apachelogger> Quintasan: COPYING
<Quintasan> thx
<apachelogger> that is really minor annoyance... though it makes sense to stick with well adopted standards ;-)
<vorian> or WEWILLSUEYOURASSOFF
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<vorian> why is google all tetrisy?
<apachelogger> at least he aint got no binary crap in the tarball
<apachelogger> vorian: was wondering as well, no idea though
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> did I publish my all fancy script to check for blob?
<vorian> nay
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger better checks if there is a reason for it
<apachelogger> oh
<vorian> I thought you gave up on it
<apachelogger> it seems to be goo code
<apachelogger> vorian: well, it works well enough to be used
<apachelogger> could be more efficient I suppose
<apachelogger> threading and stuff
<vorian> anything is better than now, or we could always upload kdelibs last
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/189873/
<apachelogger> vorian: are we talking about the same thing? :P
 * vorian thinks we are talking about different thinies
<_Groo_> amarok with playground goodies going up to my ppa
<_Groo_> pretty cool btw... the video applet rules
<apachelogger> vorian: so what did you mean?
<vorian> nothing
<apachelogger> cmon, I wanna know
<apachelogger> was it something nasty?
<_Groo_> but its a 120MB+ monster.. which there where an easier way to upload to ppa
<vorian> a some sort of demangle scraper script to watch builds on the buildfarm
<apachelogger> _Groo_: I meant to talk to you about that
<_Groo_> apachelogger: about what
<apachelogger> _Groo_: run ls -la in your amarok src real quick
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it has mysql, amarok and debian
<apachelogger> vorian: yah, gave up on that ... should be done in python really ... though ... I might have half the code somewhere
<apachelogger> just got dragged away really ... most of the parser comonent is done AFAIK
<apachelogger> so one would only need to figure out the datastorage and presentation
<vorian> apachelogger: no worries
<apachelogger> _Groo_: I mean... like ... exactly what that command spits out
<vorian> what the
<apachelogger> vorian: go talk to nixternal he is a python django pony, so he probably could implement the whole story
<apachelogger> using launchpad libs
<_Groo_> apachelogger: inside amarok src dir or a level up?
<apachelogger> and I have to mention again that I find it rather weird to write them in python rather than c+autotranslation to $language
<apachelogger> _Groo_: the one you invoke debuild in
<_Groo_> drwxr-xr-x 13 groo groo     752 2009-06-06 17:54 amarok_svn
<_Groo_> drwxr-xr-x  2 groo groo      48 2009-03-31 17:15 build
<_Groo_> drwxr-xr-x  5 groo groo     448 2009-06-06 19:00 debian
<_Groo_> -rw-r--r--  1 groo groo 9774824 2009-03-28 18:17 mysql-dfsg-5.1_5.1.30.orig.tar.lzma
<apachelogger> rofl
 * apachelogger passes out right away
<nixternal> what's up?
<_Groo_> did i err? oO
<apachelogger> nixternal: go build a framework that gets build status from lunchpad and spits them out in fancy ajax or something
<apachelogger> to watch overall build progress on stuff
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> _Groo_: here goes the story
<nixternal> apachelogger: that's it?
<apachelogger> a) if you do an svn checkout, svn will leave a track of that checkout
<apachelogger> in fact
<apachelogger> nixternal: yes
<_Groo_> i have a wish.. i want to be able to upload files to launchpad via web, instead dput
<nixternal> that's only an hour worth of work
<apachelogger> any vcs will do that
<apachelogger> just the names differ
<apachelogger> so you get like .svn and .git and .bzr ...
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yes that i know
<nixternal> _Groo_: dput couldn't be any easier though
<nixternal> dput ppa:yourname/ppa foo.changes
<vorian> dput yomama
<nixternal> haha
<Quintasan> :D
<vorian> (that's my default)
<apachelogger> those folders for the better part duplicate (in most cases duplicate^2) the data you checkoued
<_Groo_> nixternal: no, dput is fine.. the problem is that during the week im behind a firewall/proxy (atw ork), and dput doesnt work fine with http_proxy.. so a web way to upload thiongs would be nice
<apachelogger> checkedout even
<apachelogger> or something like that
<apachelogger> in any case it bloats the data
<apachelogger> so
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so how do i clean them before doing a debuild -S -sa?
<nixternal> ahh
<apachelogger> _Groo_: some fancy cmd line
<_Groo_> svn cleanup?
<apachelogger> nah
<nixternal> where are the ppas for us now
<apachelogger> well
<Quintasan> _Groo_:  rm -r .git/.svn/.wtfyouused
<apachelogger> well
<nixternal> there are like a bunch, but I cna't find the main one dangit
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that would work for bzr and git
<apachelogger> not for svn
<vorian> nixternal: ~kubuntu-ppa
<apachelogger> because svn goes recursive
<apachelogger> so you have blah/.svn and blah/src/.svn ....
<nixternal> ahh, i did everything but *-ppa :)
<Quintasan> oh god
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok, whats the fancy command then?
<apachelogger> I have no idea
<apachelogger> coded it once in my live in a script :P
<apachelogger> and in that script I actually replaced it with ruby magic
<_Groo_> apachelogger: _*@#$#*@(*#@)*#)(@#
<apachelogger> something like find ./ -name .svn | xargs rm -rf
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah yeah, brb :D
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> b) you really want to compress the data, rather than what you have right now
<_Groo_> apachelogger: how?
<apachelogger> this got 2 reasons: 1) both bzip2 and lzma have better compression than gzip (which would be used if you don't compress the stuff yourself) 2) if you don't do it that way and compose a .orig.tar.gz you will end up with a gigantic .diff.gz (which in itselfis bad practise) also if the build fails in a ppa you will be screwed if you did not go the .orig.tar.gz way because you will have to reupload all the crap while only the debia
<apachelogger>  relevant
<apachelogger> tar -cf amarok.tar amarok_svn && lzma -9 amarok.tar
<apachelogger> you will need to make sure that your debian/rules got the appropriate code to unpack it though
<apachelogger> which you probably commented out to make your solution work :P
<apachelogger> c) unless the build/ directory is created by debian/rules and removed in its clean target it will also be part of the tarball/diff/upload
<_Groo_> the build is created by debian/rules
<apachelogger> abc make your amarok upload 120 MiB vs. 12 (or something) for the official one :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok :)
<apachelogger> _Groo_: so hopefully it removes that dir as well ... if it is not gone after debuild -S -sa it does not get removed, which means that you should add an appropriate command to the clean target
<apachelogger> ~time
<kubotu> apachelogger: Europe - Vienna - Sun Jun 07 00:33 CEST
 * apachelogger is going to hit the shower so he can go to bed at somewhat sensible time
<apachelogger> cyas
<_Groo_> thanks apachelogger
<Quintasan> oh well I'm off to bed too :P
<Quintasan> night everyone
<vorian> ~time
<kubotu> vorian: America - New York - Sat Jun 06 18:35 EDT
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> so early
<Quintasan> 00:36 here
<vorian> yup
<Quintasan> Sunday ofc :P
<Quintasan> hmm if I have to get up at 9 I really should go to sleep
<_Groo_> ppl if a build fails in ppa how do i send only the diff?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-06-07
<freeflying> _Groo_: you'd upload a new version again, not just a diff
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: build with -S -sd
<JontheEchidna> that way you won't have to resend the orig
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ok thanks
<JontheEchidna> it'll try to be smart and include the source since the version string most probably contains 0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> but -sd overrides taht
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: amarok is on its way with apachelogger recomended fixed.. now its 12M.. much better
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: highly recomend you guys to play with it... these new services are very cool
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: later im gonna do a separate package for it, maybe then we could add it to kubuntu-ppa
<_Groo_> ?
<_Groo_> separate package for playground services i mean
<JontheEchidna> that'd be neat
<Nightrose> no
<Nightrose> please don't
<Nightrose> this stuff is in our playground for a reason
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> I am not a big fan of having that released somewhere at this point
<_Groo_> Nightrose: ok... ill just blog about it and provide in a ppa with a big (not finished sign)
<Nightrose> I can't stop you
<Nightrose> but as I said I'd rather not have that
<_Groo_> Nightrose: btw any eta for the master opening up.. i cant wait for the docker patch to merge
<Nightrose> next week
<Nightrose> but i'm not sure when Nikolaj will merge that patch
<_Groo_> Nightrose: why not? the idea is for early adopters to get a taste of whats to come.. if open source was about development through obscurity what would be the point of open svn/git, etc
<_Groo_> Nightrose: if never :P
<Nightrose> things in playground are not ready - as soon as we think they are reasonably ready for feedback and testing they will be moved out of playground
<Nightrose> until then testing and bugreports are useless
<Nightrose> and we'll just get lots of complains
<Nightrose> and users not understanding that this is nowhere near complete
<_Groo_> Nightrose: like i said.. i would blog and post.. this ppa has a experimental code, dont even bother to bug report or bug the devs.. its a for your eyes only thing
<_Groo_> Nightrose: and my blog isnt that well known anyway :D
<_Groo_> Nightrose: its not like im gonna publish it to slashdot lol
<Nightrose> as i said, i can't stop you ;-)
<Nightrose> all I can do is tell you what upstream would like
<_Groo_> Nightrose: and what upstream would like?
<JontheEchidna> she is upstream ;-)
<Nightrose> she is even upstreams release manager ;-)
<groo_> Nightrose: ok nightrose, ill wait..
<Nightrose> thanks
<groo_> dinner bbl
<Nightrose> cu
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> amarok 2.1.1 svn with playground enabled available in my ppa.. enjoy! https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ppa
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I reviewied something, dunno what it was
<apachelogger> ah right, krunner-kopete :D
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> come to think of it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you should discuss the name with the debian-kde team
<apachelogger> because technically it should be plasma-runner-kopete
<apachelogger> then again upstream uses krunner-kopete, which makes it less confusing as well
<apachelogger> worth discussing I guess
<Quintasan> apachelogger: okay I will ask them what the package name should be :P
<Quintasan_> wth
<Quintasan> srsly
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please keep an eye on bug 381580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381580 in koffice2 "kword crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381580
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> apachelogger: if I changed package name I should upload it to revu as a new package or there is certain way of doing this?
<apachelogger> no, there is not
<Quintasan> okay
<apachelogger> Quintasan: debian liked plasma-runner better?
<Quintasan> yup :)
<apachelogger> thought so :D
<Quintasan> Who should I poke to get my old packages removed from REVU?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I also got the licese issue fixed so I think it's ready to go
<Quintasan> s/licese/license
<apachelogger> Quintasan: youll need to poke a revu admin
<apachelogger> or we could just archive it
<apachelogger> though honestly I dont see the point in keeping it :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: yup, waste of space, where I can find them?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-runner-kopete
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there is a list of admins in the ubuntu wiki I think
<apachelogger> otherwise just start whining in #ubuntuwire
<apachelogger> Quintasan: still doesn't sound too correct
<apachelogger>  This is a plugin for KRunner which searches through your Kopete contacts and
<apachelogger>  allows you to start a chat with them without needing to open Kopete window.
<apachelogger> that sounds like kopete window was a trademark or something
<apachelogger> or like a name ... my name is window, kopete window
<apachelogger> I also still think the build-deps need a line break
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> + you could drop kdelibs5-dev ... both other -devs depend on it
<Quintasan> I hate writing descriptions >_<
<apachelogger> and that will never ever change I guess :D
<apachelogger> everyone hates writing descriptions :P
<apachelogger>     the Free Software Foundation; either version 3 of the License, or
<apachelogger>     (at your option) any later version.
<apachelogger> vs.
<apachelogger>  *   it under the terms of the GNU General Public License version 3 as
<apachelogger>  *   published by the Free Software Foundation
<apachelogger> taking aside the fact that the wording is different, the meaning is as well ;-)
<apachelogger> later vs. no-later
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/f26d6e124 <-- is this better?
<apachelogger> no :P
<Quintasan> FFFFUUUU-
<apachelogger> that sounds like the plugin doesn't need to look through the whole list ;-)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I think you can stick with what you have now
<apachelogger> just make it say "the Kopete window"
<apachelogger> or the Kopete contact list
<Quintasan> ...needing to open the Kopete contact list?
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> I accidentaly my description
 * Quintasan loves undo
<apachelogger> something like that
<apachelogger> but TBH I find the whole sentence weird :P
<apachelogger> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-runner-kopete
<Quintasan> carp, I uploaded it to Ubuntu
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> apachelogger: check it please :>
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: your uploads to ubuntu will get rejected
<apachelogger> only uploads from MOTU/core-devs even get into the NEW queue
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, I already noticed it :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it's on REVU, updated :P
<apachelogger> still sounds weird
<apachelogger> what is concerning is the change to copyright though
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you should really check what I am talking about
<apachelogger> a) I am only human as well b) you might not understand me correctly
<apachelogger> b especially applies to stuff I say :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan: check what the .cpp says
<apachelogger> and what your copyright says
<Quintasan> ah, k I get it nao
<Quintasan> I will just remove (or later) form copyright, this will be okay?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, if I was you, I would just copy the .cpp's license header and remove the c++ comment markers
<apachelogger> don't forget to remove the +  from GPL-3+ again
<Quintasan> hmm, sounds good
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it's good now
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/190232/
<apachelogger> I wonder if that is right
<apachelogger> hard to read for sure
<Quintasan> ........
<Quintasan> I don't see anything wrong there
<Quintasan> lol @ Complex example at debian wiki
<Mamarok> question in #kubuntu: can grub run on a ext4 partition?
<valgaav_> yes it can, I dropped by to #kubuntu and answered that :P
<Mamarok> valgaav_: thank you :)
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<Riddell> hi _Groo_
<_Groo_> hi Riddell
<_Groo_> Riddell: whats up?
<Riddell> CDs 60MB oversized
<Riddell> guess I should look into what's bringing in those wallpapers
<_Groo_> Riddell: ehehehe
<_Groo_> Riddell: rip openoffice out :D
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: plasma-wallpapers-addons
<JontheEchidna> which kdeplasma-addons brings in
<_Groo_> Riddell: just kidding btw.. nut OO relatted, is the openoffice kde extension ported to kde4 yet?
<JontheEchidna> and in beta2 it'll bring in marble-data too via libmarble4 via plasma-wallpapers-addons
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Hi, if you have a second please take a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-runner-kopete :P
<_Groo_> oh btw i dont know if you read the backlogs but amarok with playground activated is in my PPA
 * Quintasan likes this
<ScottK> _Groo_: It's this the stuff that Amarok upstream asked you not to package because it wasn't mature yet?
<_Groo_> ScottK: yes but i didnt publish it anywhere, no blogging nothing, i just sent to ppa because its the first build in a long time, and i had to revise my diffs about 5 times.. its a testing build
<_Groo_> ScottK: that way i can keep up with future code drops with relative ease
<ScottK> _Groo_: You're advertising it here.
<apachelogger> worse things have been advertised here
<ScottK> True.
<JontheEchidna> bah, revu went down during my revu
<_Groo_> ScottK: here we are all packagers/developers, you know what you are doing.. the idea here is for you guys to test it and see if my packaing is ok
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: the description looks better
<ScottK> _Groo_: I think it
<ScottK> _Groo_: ... I think it's fine to mention it, but it should get mentioned with a disclaimer.
<_Groo_> ScottK: i just did :) you didnt let me finish my original post/warning :D
<ScottK> OK.
 * _Groo_ warns that is amarok PPA build is a EXPERIMENTAL EXPLOSIVE DESTRUCTIVE KITTIE EATER BUILD
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: have anywhere where you could throw the diff.gz?
<apachelogger> paste it :D
<_Groo_> but between you and me, it works like a charm ;)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: y
<apachelogger> coz tha revu went down on jonny
<_Groo_> i understand Nightrose zeal for the code and QA, but they must be comended.. it works very well for experimetnal code
 * JontheEchidna is wondering if that is a "y" and in "yes", or a "y" and is "why?"
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://hs.quintasan.pl/plasma-runner-kopete_0.2.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<JontheEchidna> thx
<Quintasan> as in yes
<Quintasan> :3
<JontheEchidna> kk
<_Groo_> huuu new mesa code, me going to restart X, brb
 * Quintasan will update raptor-menu
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: needs debhelper 7 for pkg-kde-tools
<Quintasan> k
<JontheEchidna> easy enough to just change on my end, so we don't have to go pasting around diffs and such
<Quintasan> hmm I can't upload...
<JontheEchidna> anyways, looks good. I'll just change that bit and upload
<Quintasan> okay, thanks
<JontheEchidna> once revu is back up I'll give it the second ack and archive the revu upload
<groo_> i just finished k9copy 2.3.2 anyone interested?
<Nightrose> btw is it possible to get amarok 2.1 into official backports?
<Nightrose> it would really help us with not getting anymore 2.0.2 sucks comments
<ScottK> Nightrose: Is 2.1 final in Karmic?
<Nightrose> ScottK: afaik yes
<ScottK> If it is, then get someone to file a bug in jaunty-backports, test, etc, and then ping me.
<ScottK> Nightrose: ^^
<Nightrose> ok thx
<Nightrose> i'll start by filing the bug
<Nightrose> ScottK: ok bug filed - how many reports do you need approximately?
<ScottK> Nightrose: Exactly one that says it builds, installs, and runs on Jaunty (with a debdiff if required - not needed is debian/changelog is the only change).
<Nightrose> ok
<lex79> _Groo_: k9copy 2.3.2 is in archive already
<_Groo_> lex79: since when? i didnt got an update
<Quintasan> anyone knows how can I change X resolution via command line?
<lex79> _Groo_: in Karmic
<apachelogger> Quintasan: xrandr
<lex79> _Groo_: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k9copy
<_Groo_> lex79: ah ok..
<lex79> ;)
<_Groo_> im also doing kmplayer-0.11.1a.tar.bz2 and audex-0.71b2.tar.bz2
<lex79> already in Karmic _Groo_ ;)
<_Groo_> lex79: for jaunty :P no one ever remembers the jauntys
<Nightrose> apachelogger: JontheEchidna: does one of you have time for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/jaunty-backports/+bug/384585 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384585 in jaunty-backports "Please backport Amarok 2.1" [Undecided,New]
<Nightrose> (giving ack that it builds and installs
<_Groo_> Nightrose: i already did amarok 2.1 for jaunty
<_Groo_> Nightrose: and yes it builds and installs, but need to backport taglib-extra and qtscripting
<Nightrose> yes but I am trying to get it into official backports
<_Groo_>  Nightrose: yes i read.. im just saying i might be able to help building it
<Nightrose> ah well that shouldn't be a problem as it is already in the kubuntu ppa
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I could give it the ack right now
<Nightrose> thx JontheEchidna :)
<JontheEchidna> just after I make sure there weren't really any changes jr made when he backported
<Nightrose> sure - it's not _that_ urgent ;-)
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> there is a slight change that needs to be made, I can prepare a debdiff
<JontheEchidna> meh, it'll also need a backport of qtscriptbindings
<JontheEchidna> I might not have time today for that
<JontheEchidna> /s/might/probably won't
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: your syntax is flawed
<vorian> ∞
<vorian> JontheEchidna: where does your app live?
<vorian> ah plasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> vorian: yeah, addons
<jussi01> hei everyone!
 * jussi01 waves
 * ScottK waves back.
 * _Groo_ summons a wave demon
 * ScottK wields the "The Flaming Bacon Lance of Death" to keep the demons at bay.
<ScottK> http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2009/04/15/bb-video-the-flaming.html for those that don't know.
<jussi01> hehe
<_Groo_> ScottK: not fair :D bacon lance of death always kills demons :D
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdelibs-experimental not pushed?
<JontheEchidna> I thought I did that one, lemme double-check
<JontheEchidna> I am too used to svn now :(
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: pushed
<Riddell> "Add libaspell-dev to build-deps"  erk, don't do that
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-07
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135247 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/cache.cpp Don't leak m_map
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135248 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Once the cache update is finished, manually set the progress to 100. In rare cases, the "Finished" signal can arrive before progress is set to 100%. Manually setting this ensures that there will be a "close" button
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/4250/diff/
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> neato
<apachelogger> fregl: http://imagebin.ca/view/Afb7mN.html
<apachelogger> I think we are now indeed in a good position for alpha
<jjesse> apachelogger love it :)
<jjesse> are the fluffy themes available for us normal kubuntu users?  or do we need to download a fluffy-desktop package to get teh coolness?
<apachelogger> fluffy-unicorn actually
<jjesse> srsly?  sudo apt-get install fluffy-unicorn?
<apachelogger> well youd need a ppa ;)
<apachelogger> and that ppa does not yet exist
<apachelogger> fregl: http://imagebin.ca/view/zhOt08H.html ... the blackness does not seem to be driver related but is a proper bug in our opaque version
<apachelogger> possible it is caused by the overlay stuff
<apachelogger> which needs to be replaced by fluffy overlays anyway
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> good nite everyone
<apachelogger> see you in 4 hrs or so :/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I've seen that bug, usually with the panel though
<JontheEchidna> kde bug 224666
<ubottu> KDE bug 224666 in panel "Dark / Black panel on second login after installation when running without compositing (Air theme)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=224666
<JontheEchidna> half of the panel turns black, like kickoff in your screenie
 * maco2 pouts
<maco2> the device notifier doesn't pick up eSATA
<maco2> i guess that kinda makes sense since the kernel thinks they're internal (dear kernel: see that "e"? it means "external"!!!) but still :(
<JontheEchidna> maco2: you should be able to make the device notifier display all devices from its config dialog
<maco2> JontheEchidna: thank you!
<JontheEchidna> No prob
<maco2> JontheEchidna: you know how kde programs let you set what language to run them in? do you know what variables get set when it does that?
<JontheEchidna> maco2: When you set the language in System Settings, it writes Language=$lang in ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<JontheEchidna> on a per app basis, it writes the same key to the ~/.kde/share/config/applicationrc file (where application is replaced with the application name)
<maco2> do you know what those variables are?
<maco2> im trying to find out if japanese is jp or ja because the language pack in ubuntu is ja and that seems weird to me
<maco2> or where i can find a list of what they are
<JontheEchidna> !info kde-l10n-ja
<ubottu> kde-l10n-ja (source: kde-l10n-ja): Japanese (ja) localization for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 236 kB, installed size 10412 kB
<JontheEchidna> !info kde-l10n-jp
<ubottu> Package kde-l10n-jp does not exist in lucid
<JontheEchidna> It's pretty much standardized
<maco2> ok so the environment variable-ish thing will say ja?
<maco2> seems so weird when the country code is jp
<maco2> JontheEchidna: is there a rule that programs have to start with a lowercase letter? im looking in ~/.kde/share/config/ and see lots lowercase. mine is capital on account of i thought convention in python was first-letter-caps on modules...is that not the case?
<maco2> JontheEchidna: or is that set by the programName variable in aboutData ?
<JontheEchidna> maco2: right
<maco2> so that should be lowercase then?
<maco2> i was assuming that was how it set the window title
<maco2> hmm probably shouldnt translate that then
<JontheEchidna> iirc
<JontheEchidna> there's a human-readable name as well as an internal name
<JontheEchidna> KAboutData about("qapttest", 0, ki18n("LibQApt test"), version, ki18n(description), .......
<JontheEchidna> ^qapptest is the internal name, and is used for qapttestrc if I decide to do config stuffs
<JontheEchidna> But the default window title is "LibQApt test"
<maco2> ahh ok. thank you :)
<maco2> and that internal name also determines the icon in the titlebar right?
<JontheEchidna> maco2: By default, yes. You can override this by using the KAboutData's setProgramIconName method
<maco2> awesomepants
<JontheEchidna> http://api.mts.ms/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKAboutData.html For all the gory details, though not exactly in python form
<JontheEchidna> would be nice if api.kde.org wasn't down :(
<darkwing-netbook> apachelogger: ping
<maco2> JontheEchidna: its been down for weeks (months?) hasnt it?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do you mind me merging kphotoalbum?  Needs updating for NBS.
<Riddell> morning Kubuntu
<Tm_T> K'day
<maco2> good morning Riddell 
<Nightrose> Riddell: !
<Nightrose> Riddell: did you see my email about the SoK student?
<Nightrose> neither you nor sebastian replied yet and hes getting a bit nervous :(
<Riddell> Nightrose: hmm, not sure I did
<Riddell> Nightrose: what should I search for?
<Nightrose> Riddell: Yuvraj
 * Tm_T is staring at KDE 4.5 b2
<Riddell> Nightrose: hmm, "Analyzing and Improving KDE start up time" isn't something I actually know anything about
<Nightrose> Riddell: yes but i was hoping you have someone in kubuntu who might since it was one of the goals
<Nightrose> Riddell: if not then i'll have to keep poking sebastin
<Tm_T> there's been measuring plasma startup times going on
<ScottK> Nightrose: IIRC, shtylman was planning on doing some work in that area.
<Tm_T> ScottK: ye, that was him, was trying to look from my logs who was it
<Nightrose> ScottK: thx
<Nightrose> ScottK: do you happen to have his email address at hand?
<ScottK> No, sorry.  I'd search Launchpad.
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: pong
 * apachelogger loudly yawns through the channel
 * jussi pops a cherry in apachelogger's open mouth
 * ScottK prepares to administer the Heimlich Maneuver.
<apachelogger> *cough* *cough*
<apachelogger> *cough*
* lex79 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Ninjas 4.5 beta 2 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Ninjas 4.5 beta 2 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Kubuntu Council Needs You for election candidate
<apachelogger> "nobody trolled about the windows buttons on the LEFT, that's intorelable"
<apachelogger> someone finally noticed
<apachelogger> :D
<jussi> good morning sabdfl
<sabdfl> morning!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe :P
<Tm_T> I have a bit trouble to notice when the morning is as sun barely goes below the horizon these days...
<shadeslayer> sabdfl: we dont have kubuntu tee's at shop.canonical ... :(
 * shadeslayer ordered a ubuntu one instead
<apachelogger> good thing I have loads of sun here ... yet it it is more like noon ^^
<Tm_T> apachelogger: loads of sun here all the time
 * apachelogger waves to sabdfl
<apachelogger> Tm_T: yeah, must be horrible
<apachelogger> Tm_T: then again I would not notice since I go to bed when the sun rises anyway ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there at least used to be kubuntu tshirts at some point
<Tm_T> apachelogger: is, glad I can stay indoors while it's too bright to stand
<Riddell> lex79: has beta 2 been announced anywhere?
<Tm_T> no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i know,but now all i see are women tee's ...
<apachelogger> Tm_T: oh, does it get a lot of bright?
<Tm_T> Riddell: if talking about KDE 4.5 b2, it's just tagged
<lex79> Riddell: in kde packager mailing list
<shadeslayer> i guess ill get some imprints done from the local shops here :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: too bright for me atleast
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe all sold out *shrug*
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I did not know that
<apachelogger> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=621 <-- me wants
<apachelogger> then again, a new laptop would be more useful at this point :/
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just wait until you see my fluffy tee design
<amichair> how about stickers? any kubuntu stickers available?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=602
<apachelogger> apparently one would get a tee as part of that
 * apachelogger is wondering why the cloud stuff in the shop comes with a blue circle of friends
<apachelogger> Riddell: did I give you a heads up on the u1 interface stuff yet?
<amichair> is that the old artwork?
<shadesla1er> bye bye shadeslayer 
<shadesla1er> :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: ...packages building on i386 and amd64, initial authing works fine, status tracking works fine (most of the time), dolphin integration could need more precision added (also I need to talk to ppenz about making a more suited API - currently I am using the VCS plugin api) ... so pretty much alpha-ready but I am waiting for the u1 team to fix their syncdaemon, so it can read stuff from kwallet, otherwise one would have to patch the
<apachelogger>  daemon manually, not incredibly horrible for an alpha but oh well...
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> > 3k SLOC ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: sounds promising
<Riddell> apachelogger: have you got an agreement with them about changing the sync daemon?
<apachelogger> yes, well, they are unsure about how to do it, but they seem to tend towards python-keyring
<shadesla1er> Riddell: btw will you guys be selecting members the same day the council gets approved?
<apachelogger> which seems like a decent enough approach, since it will (technically) also allow keyring support on Mac
<Riddell> shadesla1er: no we'd need to then find a time for a meeting
<shadesla1er> ah ok :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you want to post instructions on how to use it to kubuntu-devel mailing list once the packages are ready?
<apachelogger> oh, can, do
<apachelogger> that said, I still need tomake the syncdaemon library shared, currently it is static which is all sorts of awful (e.g. there was a fpic related build error on amd64)
<apachelogger> Riddell: all in all I am now slowly moving on to the akonadi parts and improve the interface stuff as things pop up ... I imported Till's stuff from KDE SVN into local branches and started poking into the buildsystem to make things behave well, once that is done I'll push the branches to dedicated launchpad projects
<apachelogger> the currently plan is to work on the akonadi resources and matutre libcouchdb-qt as necessary (as to save time from implementing unneessary stuff in the lib)
<apachelogger> also I am thinking about creationg a base class for desktopcouch akonadi resources that takes care of the desktopcouch specific additions on couchdb (namely port detection, auth ...)
<Riddell> apachelogger: and when it starts working any akonadi data can be saved in ubuntu one?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, no, the thing is, since desktopcouch chooses to not use existing standard formats for the data we need to manually convert between akonadi and desktopcouch
<Riddell> ah
 * apachelogger needs to look for a decent way of doing that
<apachelogger> Till's prototype maps everything manually
<apachelogger> which is a bit of a PITA :/
<amichair> shadeslayer: there are men's tshirts too - http://shop.canonical.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=kubuntu&op=
<Riddell> but there may not be a better way
<Riddell> presumably you could put akonadi data as a binary blog in ubuntu one but then it wouldn't be accessible from evolution or whatever
<apachelogger> right
<shadeslayer> amichair: thats like 8 months old.. old logo.. :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: I was more thinking in the direction of xml based mapping between akonadi and desktopcouch
<shadeslayer> amichair: seen the new Ubuntu 10.04 ones? Look awesome...
<apachelogger> so that adding new akonadi-to-desktopcouch stuff would be as easy as dropping a new xml file somewhere and adding a dummy akonadi resource
<Riddell> apachelogger: that seems like a good idea
<amichair> shadeslayer: right, it's the 'nostalgic' collectors item version
<shadeslayer> amichair: hehehe
<Riddell> speakers needed for https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay !
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i can help :)
<shadeslayer> Ninja packaging :D
<Riddell> a volunteer!
<shadeslayer> yep.. when is it though.. doesnt say :P
<Riddell> we'd need to sort that out when we get speakers, find a day they can all do it on
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im free for the whole next two months :P
<amichair> so, any new developments in the software development front? other than what apachelogger is working on? or interesting bugs needing some attention?
<Riddell> amichair: developments that have happened or that should happen?
<amichair> Riddell: ummm..... both?
<shadeslayer> amichair: checkout the todo in the topic :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Ninjas 4.5 beta 2 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Kubuntu Council Needs You for election candidate | speakers wanted https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Riddell> amichair: installer will probably get a load of changes
<amichair> Riddell: installer == ubiquity?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> amichair: and the apt backend as well....
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do i branch the bzr again and package for maverick and lucid or do we do it differently for lucid? ( like use the lucid changelog port to maverick,backport to lucid )
<lex79> Riddell: will be there a votations for kubuntu council membership? who can vote? only kubuntu-members?
<Riddell> lex79: if there are more than three nominations we'll need a vote, ~kubuntu-members will be the voters
<lex79> ok, thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we don't keep lucid packaging in bzr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the kde experimental ppa
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is your question answered?  (I'm not sure what you're doing)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok,do i start packaging kde* from the start,like we did before?
<shadeslayer> or do i start from where we left off... which means using the lucid packages and changelogs
<Riddell> shadeslayer: for what purpose?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: packaging kdetoys,artwork and games
<lex79> uhm....
<lex79> for maverick get the package from bzr
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok that answers it :)
<lex79> shadeslayer: did you read "the plan" here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging ?
<Riddell> yes, and for lucid take the maverick packaging and add a changelog for lucid, you can check the packages in experimental for what other changes are needed
<lex79> shadeslayer: read also the plan for lucid
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> lex79: Riddell thanks :D
<Tm_T> yippee, job interview tomorrow
<shadeslayer> btw usr/share/kde4/services/ScreenSavers/glcells.desktop should go in debian/kscreensaver.install right?
<shadeslayer> usr/share/kde4/services/ScreenSavers/fiberlamp.desktop and usr/share/kde4/services/ScreenSavers/glschool.desktop as well...
<lex79> shadeslayer: no, they are already in kscreensaver-xsavers-extra
<shadeslayer> lex79: then why does dh_install list them missing
<lex79> false positive
<shadeslayer> ok
<lex79> shadeslayer: check in kscreensaver-xsavers-extra.install
<lex79> if they are in that file, it means false positive
<shadeslayer> yep all in there
<lex79> ok :)
<Riddell> mm, don't touch kscreensaver, it's fragile and liable to breaking, just leave it as it is
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hehe :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: one of the themes had a missing icon.svgz though,i added that
<Riddell> ok
<shadeslayer> kdeartwork good to upload :)
<lex79> shadeslayer: did you bump kde-sc-dev-latest?
<shadeslayer> lex79: yes..
<lex79> kk ;)
<shadeslayer> lex79: kdepim didnt build though :P
<lex79> I've just retried it
<shadeslayer> ah ok.. just thought you might want to know :)
<lex79> shadeslayer: yes, thanks :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: no source upload right?
<lex79> shadeslayer: for maverick you have to upload the source
<shadeslayer> lex79: hmm.. wont it use the source from the last upload?
<lex79> what last upload? :)
<lex79> we are packaging a new release...
<shadeslayer> lex79: the 4.4.80 upload of kdeartwork...
<shadeslayer> lex79: ah source has changed thats why...
<lex79> yes
<lex79> shadeslayer: for lucid you don't need to upload again the source, since you uploaded 4.4.85 source for maverick into ppa
<lex79> ok?
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: thanks :)
<lex79> no problem
<shadeslayer> lex79: uploading to ninja ppa
<lex79> good
<shadeslayer> might time out on the IRC :P
<Riddell> hi samantha-jian 
<samantha-jian> hi Riddell
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: no issues with that
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: though looking at the changelogs, it seems we can sync
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: they have exiv up to 0.19 now, and we've now followed the build-dep changes debian have done via the maverick merges
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: bug 587587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 587587 in kphotoalbum (Ubuntu) "Sync kphotoalbum 4.1.1-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587587
<lex79> uh kdepimlibs starts in 13 hours in ninja lol
<JontheEchidna> Just needs an archive admin with sync powers to get on it ;)
<lex79> NCommander: around?
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135507 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (example/main.cpp utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp) Disconnect from the proper slot
<lex79> NCommander: nevermind, I reuploaded the package to get high score
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<shadeslayer> lex79: kdeartwork for lucid in ninja ppa....
<shadeslayer> lex79: and can you merge this : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdeartwork/ubuntu/+merge/26944 
<lex79> shadeslayer: where are your changes to .install file ?
<lex79> shadeslayer: you have to drop ~ppa1 in changelog for bzr
<lex79> and change maverick to UNRELEASED
<shadeslayer> hmm.. weird...
<lex79> shadeslayer: no need replace kde-sc-dev-latest with kdelibs5-dev in lucid
<shadeslayer> lex79: ill change maverick to unreleased,but is that necessary?
<shadeslayer> lex79: yeah i did that :)
<shadeslayer> ah...
<shadeslayer> you mean... ok
<lex79> shadeslayer: we have kde-sc-dev-latest also for lucid
 * txwikinger has odd problems with quassel
<shadeslayer> Riddell told me to replace it last time so did it :P
<lex79> nope, no need
<shadeslayer> will fix with ~lucid1~ppa2
<lex79> ok
<lex79> shadeslayer: I will grab your changes from ninja instead of your merge proposal
<shadeslayer> lex79: hmm.. i dont think the package has them wither
<shadeslayer> *either..
<shadeslayer> didnt copy the changes from chroot
<shadeslayer> yep...
 * apachelogger is wondering how to do sensible serialization between akonadi and desktopcouch :/
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please do the sync in bug 587587.  It'll help with NBS of old KDE packages.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 587587 in kphotoalbum (Ubuntu) "Sync kphotoalbum 4.1.1-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587587
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: NBS?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: Not Built from Source (anymore)
<JontheEchidna> e.g. no source package builds a package that kphotoalbum still depends on
<shadeslayer> ah... 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: See http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS
<JontheEchidna> so it needs a rebuild so that it will depend on the new package name
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think the (de)serialization cannot be done as planed ... one would at the very least have to manually map names to functions in the actual type class (e.g. KBookmark)
<apachelogger> then again I dont think there is much gain from this approach
<apachelogger> one could have a file containing a json object such as http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/bookmark
<apachelogger> then one maps the dummy placeholders to actual functions of KBookmark
<apachelogger> then (de)seralize each of the mapped thingies
<apachelogger> but IMHO that is not far from writint the serializers onceself, so I am not sure if that json approach is worth the truble
<apachelogger> fortunately one can move of the desktopcouch generics to a common DesktopCouchResourceBase, which means that the resources themselfs would really just do the serialization
<apachelogger> talking about serializtion... akonadi also provides an interface to write serializers ;)
<apachelogger> I doubt it makes much sense here though
<ScottK> apachelogger: I thought you'd be interested to know that this is the second hit on Google News when you search for Kubuntu: http://techie-buzz.com/foss/fluffy-linux-for-those-who-like-pink-bunnies-and-unicorn.html
<ScottK> Or at least when I do.
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> fregl: ^
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> it is the post I became herald in :P
<fregl> yay
<fregl> apachelogger: we rock :p
<Tm_T> apachelogger: who is Herald Sitter ?
<fregl> if you search for fluffy on bing on the other hand, we're not on the first two pages :(
<apachelogger> Tm_T: the Canonical employee who is new lead of Kubuntu
<apachelogger> the amount of foobar spread about me is quite awesome
<apachelogger> fregl: stupid bing
<fregl> awesome, there is a punk band called fluffy, they can make our startupsound
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> fregl: get that going
<apachelogger> oh hold on
<apachelogger> WE SHALL TURN OFF THE SOUNDS!
<apachelogger> stupid blings
<apachelogger> they only lead to Sput blinging around
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hahaha
<fregl> haha
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
 * apachelogger stops poking around in couchdb and prepares for relational databases lecture
<shadeslayer> ScottK: got a sec?
<shadeslayer> is there a debian packaging channel?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes and no.  For specific teams there are a number of channels and there is #debian-mentors for general packaging work.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm ok thanks :)
<shadeslayer> invite only channel :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: For KDE/Qt stuff you can probably ask in #debian-qt-kde.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: on OFTC, not freenode.
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<Quintasan|Szel> hiho
<Quintasan|Szel> was anyone nominated for council yet?
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135531 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (5 files) Add a details widget for handling speed and ETA for package downloads.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Szel: hey :D
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: me!
<Riddell> feel free to be more original in your nominations :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan|Szel: Riddell nominated himself :P
<shadeslayer> hmm.. not nominated...
<shadeslayer> applied for council
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135532 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (detailswidget.cpp qaptbatch.cpp) Add back "per second" to download speed reporting
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan|Szel: where's your ktorrent merge again? I can take a look at it now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how many people are associated with making kubuntu.org? and do you think you can add one more person? 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kubuntu.org is mostly ryanakca, ofir and me
<Riddell> and in theory the sysadmins who are several weeks late at updating to the new theme
<Riddell> as with anything in kubuntu anyone is welcome to help on it
<shtylman> Riddell: are the sysadmins dead?
<Riddell> the one who was assigned to it doesn't know how to upgrade from drual 5 to 6 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: on of my friends made this : http://www.ptcpay.com/ 
<Riddell> and I don't think a new one has been assigned
<shtylman> (facepalm)
<JontheEchidna> New batch installer shinies: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-download-png.png , http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-details-png-0.png , http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-commit-png.png , http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-done-png.png
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oooohhh
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: less buttons on the dialog
<shtylman> window buttons that is
<Quintasan|Szel> JontheEchidna: I'll send it to you a bit later since I just went out to get something to eat
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: nice work wit details :)
<Quintasan|Szel> :P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan|Szel: ok
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I'm a bit proud of the details widget. It has proper alignment and everything
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ++
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135538 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/detailswidget.cpp The last alignment fix
<JontheEchidna> oh, typo, lulz. I put the "/s" on the remaining time label instead of the speed label
<shadeslayer> hehe
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135540 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Typo fix :S
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: were you the one that has done docbook fixing?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: for what?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: rekonq?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yeah, I think that's what I remember
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yes me and bulldog 
<shadeslayer> well.. thats bulldog98 :)
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: Could you take a look at this build failure please? It seems to have broken when building against KDE 4.5: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kphotoalbum/4.1.1-3/+build/1778168/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.kphotoalbum_4.1.1-3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<JontheEchidna> (docbook failure)
<JontheEchidna> thanks!
<shadeslayer> i wish EBN was up now though :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah :(
<JontheEchidna> If you can come up with a patch, I'll sponsor it
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: sure.. ill just upload kdegames for lucid and have a look in 10-15 mins
<JontheEchidna> thanks again
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: can you point me to the source?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kphotoalbum/4.1.1-3
<shadeslayer> ah ok :)
<JontheEchidna> It was a sync from debian, that I requested before we uploaded kde 4.5. It built then :(
<shadeslayer> hmmm ill have a looksie :P
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: could I get a link to the tarball for kphotoalbum
<nixternal> doesn't seem to be a docbook issue, as it can't find the DTD for KDE
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kphotoalbum_4.1.1.orig.tar.gz
<debfx> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-i18n-doc&m=127240423113963&w=2
<debfx> the docbook files have to be converted to v4.2
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: does that package build require kdelibs5-data? that is where the kdex.dtd is located
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: that got split out in to kdoctools in maverick, and yes kdelibs5-dev depends on it
<Riddell> I concur with debfx, I had to change the DTD for another package for the same reason
<nixternal> err, people are still using 4.1 or aren't updating docs?
<Riddell> 4.1 has been dropped from kdelibs, packages with docs still using it won't build
<lex79> same problem with kdepimlibs, -workspace docs in 4.5 beta 2 
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<JontheEchidna> they didn't even update the ones in the core kde module?
<JontheEchidna> *modules
<lex79> they didn't
<Riddell> for some definition of "they"
<lex79> I sent an email to kde packager ML few hours ago
<lex79> but...no response for now :D
<Riddell> I haven't seen that, didn't get dirk's e-mail until an hour ago, wonder if kde mail server is slow
<lex79> uhm
<lex79> I'm going to resend it
<Riddell> agateau: I see libqdbusmenu chatter in #kde-devel
<agateau> oh
 * agateau check
<lex79> Riddell: is it arrived the email now?
<Riddell> lex79: not here (but since dirk's e-mail was late too it's probably not a problem at your end)
<lex79> ok
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135562 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (src/worker/worker.cpp utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp) Actually emit PackageDownloadFinished
<JontheEchidna> btw, in 4.5 beta2 the kwin "dim screen on admin dialog" now supports polkit-kde-1 and pinentry :D
<Riddell> but does it lock the screen so you can't accidently click on another window?  that's more important than just dimming
<JontheEchidna> nope, that's up to the dialog
<JontheEchidna> prolly should be implemented in KPasswordDialog so that things that use it (kwallet & kdesudo for example) get it for free
<JontheEchidna> pinentry has it. It's pretty hardened
<mgraesslin> Riddell: you wouldn't want a dialog to steal focus from all other apps. That would be bad
<Riddell> mgraesslin: but if it already has focus, I don't want to accidently click on another window and type my password in
<mgraesslin> true, but it would block your workflow till you enter the password
<mgraesslin> maybe you want to alt+tab to another window first
<mgraesslin> e.g. to check on a website why you have to enter the password
<Riddell> aye maybe, personally I'd prefer security over convenience there
<mgraesslin> the security is provided by KWin's focus stealing prevention
<mgraesslin> and it's unlikely that you click somewhere while typing the password ;-)
<Riddell> unlikely but I've seen it happen
<Riddell> somewhere in the logs for this channel as I remember :)
<mgraesslin> it might be an idea to ship a window rule that increases focus policy for those windows
<mgraesslin> I mean level of focus stealing prevention
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> this is not too unlikely
<apachelogger> considering that most distros still do not ship with appropriate software to deactivate a touchpad while typing
<apachelogger> and this can almost certainly lead to the mentioned situation
<mgraesslin> but you have the visual information thanks to the effect undimming the screen when focus is lost
<apachelogger> if typed too quickly it might be too late already
<apachelogger> frankly this would in either case only unveilv a part of a secret text since it is rather unlikely that this happenes at the first character already :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I've clicked on an IRC window by accident while typing a password.  I think it's a valid concern.
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: hehe.. you wont believe how simple the patch was :P
<shadeslayer_> but i havent tested a full build...
<neversfelde> shtylman: do you know which/how many letters of the font used by the new logo are finished? kubuntu-de.org needs a new logo similar to the new official kubuntu one.
<shtylman> neversfelde: iirc it is all done
<Riddell> mm, I don't think it is
<shtylman> :(
<shtylman> then I don't recall correctly
<shadeslayer_> anyone have enough bandwidth to test a patch out?
<neversfelde> where can we find the font or who can we ask about it?
<Riddell> it's not released yet, you'd need to ask someone on the design team, kwwii might be a friendly face to try
<Riddell> although you just need a d and an e, grab the e from edubuntu andreflect the b and you're good
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: heres the patch but i havent tested it out : http://pastebin.com/H2v9ZgQZ
<shadeslayer_> i just ran meinproc4 which generates the docbook in html
<JontheEchidna> :D
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks for the info
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: well meinproc didnt print out any errors and it should be good to go :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer_: I'll test and sponsor, thanks
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: no problem at all.. was a pretty simple thing :P
 * shadeslayer just realised the power of a decimal
<neversfelde> Riddell: btw kubuntu.de points to kubuntu.org, do you think that it is possible to redirect it to kubuntu-de.org? Unfortunately we have no access to this domain, but probably a 301 redirect is possible?
<shadeslayer> lex79: UNRELEASED seems to have defaulted to lucid...
<lex79> where?
<shadeslayer> lex79: kdegames ninja ppa
<JontheEchidna> I have my dput.conf set up to not do uploads with UNRELEASED
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: how did you do this?
<lex79> UNRELEASED is reject by launchpad afaik
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's what it was^
<JontheEchidna> nevermind
<lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> nothing special in my dput.cf
<shadeslayer> btw how do you come out of vim ?
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> neversfelde: I don't have access to it either, it's on amu's server (presumably)
<shadeslayer> nvm :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: so should i delete kdegames and re upload?
<neversfelde> Riddell: the redirect could be done on the kubuntu.org server or not?
<lex79> shadeslayer: no need since is rejected, there is no kdegames lucid in ninja, check better
<neversfelde> Blizzz: you are the expert :)
<Riddell> neversfelde: no, kubuntu.de redirects to kubuntu.org, I don't think kubuntu.org has any way of knowing that the redirect has come from kubuntu.de
<shadeslayer> lemme reload and check
<Blizzz> neversfelde: it needs to be set up on the server which serves kubuntu.de 
<lex79> shadeslayer: nevermind
<shadeslayer> lex79: :P
<neversfelde> ah ok, so not possible :(
<debfx> Riddell: could you sponsor a few uploads?
<lex79> shadeslayer: you uploaded kdegames for lucid instead for maverick
<shadeslayer> lex79: no,i put UNRELEASED in the changelog... 
<debfx> Riddell: digikam, kipi-plugins and qtwebkit (changes are in bzr)
<lex79> shadeslayer: nope, kdegames (4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1~ppa1) lucid; urgency=low
<lex79> should be kdegames (4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1~ppa1) maverick; urgency=low
<shadeslayer> thats what im wondering.. how did lucid get in there...
<shadeslayer> yeah...
<debfx> and http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/kcm-gtk_0.5.3-0ubuntu5.debdiff
<lex79> shadeslayer: well, fix your mess please :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: yeah im doing that,but now since the source is alread in there,can i upload just the changes file?
<shadeslayer> ill be deleting the package btw
<lex79> JontheEchidna: we need a ninja school I think
<lex79> :)
 * shadeslayer runs ... 
<debfx> Riddell: also kubuntu-meta should be updated to recommend kde-config-* instead of kcm-*
<shadeslayer> i dont need another school :P
<ScottK> Riddell: kmozillahelper rename needs dealing with too if you're fiddling the seeds.
<JontheEchidna> also kcm-touchpad -> kde-config-touchpad
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: did the patch work?
<shadeslayer> in case you tested it... :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: still building
<shadeslayer> ah ok :)
 * ScottK thinks JontheEchidna is still the new guy.  Probably needs seed wrangling practice ....
<Riddell> debfx: yo, can do in an hour yes
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I looked before building and saw that 5 other docbooks needed the same fix
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: in the same package?
<Riddell> or anyone else can before then :)
<ScottK> The new firefox whateveritis that replaced kmozillahelper needs promoting to Main too.
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yeah
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: it'll show up in mismatches if it's in a kubuntu-meta upload, yes?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No, when you run the update script it won't see it and won't include it.
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> good to know
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: nope, still fails
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: can you paste the error log?
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/446220/
<JontheEchidna> debfx: actually, I have some pretty sweet pipes here at the office. I can do the digikam upload now :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: you need docbook2x in the build depends
<JontheEchidna> kk
<JontheEchidna> almost 1 MiB/sec uplink :D
<JontheEchidna> debfx: uploaded. (I soo want a connection like this at home...)
<DarkwingDuck> hmm...
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: same failure
 * DarkwingDuck debates going to QT dev days
<shadeslayer> hmm.. ill take a look again..
 * ScottK thinks if DarkwingDuck is going to go, he ought to learn how to spell it.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
 * DarkwingDuck thwaps ScottK
<ScottK> Unless he's referring to some Apple Quick Time thing?
<DarkwingDuck> QtDeveloper Days
<DarkwingDuck> is that better? :P:P
 * DarkwingDuck hopes to hear back from Canonical
<debfx> JontheEchidna: thanks
<debfx> yeah, about 5-10 kb/s uplink here :(
<JontheEchidna> At home I can get 25-30kb/s on a good day, but after 15 MiB, the probability of the upload failing goes up as you approach 20 MiB
<JontheEchidna> after which it's 100% failure
<JontheEchidna> I'm doing seed changes, if anybody has last minute requests
<Riddell> s/konqueror/rekonq/
<JontheEchidna> kk
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
 * JontheEchidna kicks the old freespacenotifier entry
<JontheEchidna> We can demote konq-plugins to universe after this, since the searchbar plugin is no longer on the CD
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> the akonadi contact feed thingy is completely broken here
<apachelogger> does loads of pointless requests to the nepostorage which all seem to fail
<debfx> Riddell: rekonq needs a MIR
<JontheEchidna> hmm, true
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't be too hard since all the sensitive stuff is done in packages already in main
 * ScottK waves to mgraesslin.  Thanks for participating in the Ayatana 'fun'.
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: apt-get source kdebase still downloads meta-kde, shouldn't that have changed regarding to the changelog?
<neversfelde> of meta-kde
<JontheEchidna> should have, yes
<JontheEchidna> I think the old binary is lingering around...
<JontheEchidna> because kdebase still has rdepends. We should rename kdebase-apps in kdebase back to being kdebase
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/x55ed7m6.html
<mgraesslin> ScottK: thanks for the support :-)
<ScottK> mgraesslin: To me it all seems intuitively obvious to the most casual observer, but I guess not.
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I am not sure, I know what you mean
<mgraesslin> sometimes I ask myself if I miss an important argument why they want CSD, but all I can find is "they need to fix their issues with Metacity"
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: The kdebase source package used to have a binary package called "kdebase" that was a meta-package against all kdebase binary packages. To support kde3 upgrades, debian renamed this package to kdebase-apps and made a binary package in meta-kde called kdebase
<JontheEchidna> which had the unfortunate side effect of "apt-get source kdebase" grabbing meta-kde
<JontheEchidna> we removed the kdebase package from meta-kde, but since there are apps that have for a long time depended on the kdebase binary package, it has not gone away
<JontheEchidna> We will have to get all packages currently depending on kdebase to depend on kdebase-apps before the binary package will get autodeleted from the servers and stop giving apt-get source pain
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I see. I am just doing kdebase 4.4.85, should I rename kdebase-apps back to kdebase?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: wouldn't work, since the kdebase package from meta-kde is a higher version than kdebase
<neversfelde> k
<JontheEchidna> 5:55ubuntu1 vs 4:4.4.80-0ubuntu1 :(
<JontheEchidna> quite unfortunate
<apachelogger> <3 evolution http://imagebin.ca/view/RE3pI-J6.html
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: whee... same build faliures in kdetoys as well
<JontheEchidna> \o/ yay for tarball QA \o/
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: looks like this will happen in every tarball which has docs
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> now that is awesome
<apachelogger> see the error i posted above
<shadeslayer> yeah..
 * bulldog98 want’s to ask if there are any plans to use lzma-tared packages
<apachelogger> is NOT a subwindow thingy of the add-contact dialog
<apachelogger> no no
<JontheEchidna> bulldog98: kde packages already do :)
<apachelogger> it is completely independent
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehehe...
<apachelogger> so it can be like underneath the add-contact dialog
<apachelogger> hold on, it can even be behind the main window
<apachelogger> essentially one can sort of loose it
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: ah ok that’s fine (saves traffic)
<apachelogger> here is the thing... the add-contact dialog is blocked while the error is shown... 
<apachelogger> I guess we all see the problem with this situation ^^
<apachelogger> evolution++
<JontheEchidna> evolution----
<JontheEchidna> ~karma evolution--
<kubotu> karma for evolution--: -1
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> ~karma evolution
<kubotu> karma for evolution: -1
<JontheEchidna> ~karma kontact
<kubotu> kontact has neutral karma
<shadeslayer> ~karma kubotu 
<kubotu> karma for kubotu: 1
<JontheEchidna> ~karma shadeslayer
<kubotu> shadeslayer has neutral karma
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer++
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna++
<debfx> kubotu--
<debfx> :p
<bulldog98> ~karma Riddell
<kubotu> karma for Riddell: 7
<shadeslayer> debfx: hehe
 * apachelogger really doesnt get why desktopcouch cant just use vcard or something
<bulldog98> Riddell++++++++++++++
<apachelogger> that is completely pointless IMHO
<ScottK> mgraesslin: When one is focused on one implementation (e.g. metacity) then it's hard to know what's application specific and what's an inherent limitation.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I am not sure if kubuntu_20_folderview_configchanged.diff ist still necessary for kdebase, since you added the patch, could you have a look at it?
<mgraesslin> ScottK: yes and they also have the problem that they support two window managers
<mgraesslin> I really beleive that for them it's easier to change all apps instead of changing the theme engine
<lex79> neversfelde: if the patch is really made by apachelogger, you can delete it :P
<ScottK> I'd have thought that would make it easier to understand what was design and what was implementation.
<ScottK> mgraesslin: In the short term that's probably true.  Lot's of bad engineering short cuts get taken because it's the easy way.
<mgraesslin> and that's what I fear, because the short term solution will become a public API for GTK 3
<debfx> apachelogger: have you seen this akonadi fix: http://websvn.kde.org/?revision=1135440&view=revision
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Agreed.
<neversfelde> lex79: hehe
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: so what do we do about these FTBFS?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: just check if the current version does implement a configChanged slot
 * apachelogger asked fredrikh to implement one anyway
<apachelogger> debfx: I did, we want that
<JontheEchidna> QtWebkit made my PC lag so bad I lost network connection O.o
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-i18n-doc&m=127240423113963&w=2 I guess
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: heh.. so,we have to patch these ..
<JontheEchidna> actually
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/446249/
<neversfelde> apachelogger: seems to be not there, so I refresh the patch
<apachelogger> neversfelde: and repoke fredrik :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ah.. so add build dep to fix it for now?
<JontheEchidna> I guess
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I wonder if it would be possible for rekonq to mimic exactly the chromium layout in 4.5?
<ScottK> It might be a useful excercise to silence the naysayers.
<mgraesslin> yes it's possible, you can autotab rekonq windows
<mgraesslin> and then the number of used pixels is smaller than with Chromium (I compared some time ago)
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You're apparently the rekonq guy.  What do you think?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i found docbook_4 in libjaxe-java.. i dont think thats right...
<mgraesslin> ScottK: http://imagebin.ca/view/5uEWkq7.html
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Very nice.  You should send that to the ayatana list.
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: probably just plain old docbook
<JontheEchidna> this should be added to the dependencies of kdoctools
<mgraesslin> it seems that my mails are still not accepted by the ayatana list, though
<JontheEchidna> if it is confirmed correct
<JontheEchidna> lex79: ^
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I didn't notice you were CC'ing me directly.
<ScottK> I'll send it.
<mgraesslin> thanks
<lex79> JontheEchidna: maybe it's docbook-xsl
<JontheEchidna> mabye
<lex79> maybe maybe :D
 * JontheEchidna notes that this was a change made after external dependency freeze
<JontheEchidna> *grumble grumbel*
<lex79> and cmake it's buggy
<lex79> it doesn't complain about that dependency
<debfx> shadeslayer: docbook-xml according to http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=127272690007519&w=2
<debfx> ah both, docbook-xml and docbook-xsl
<lex79> JontheEchidna: uhm in beta1 I added docbook-xml and docbook-xsl in kdelibs
<lex79> I think I should add docbook-xml and docbook-xsl in kdoctools dependencies
 * shadeslayer wonders when api.kde will be up again
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok so if you put it in kdoctools,do we still have to put in the dep of our packages ?
<lex79> no
<shadeslayer> ah thats what i thought...
<shadeslayer>  This package is part of the KDE Development Platform libraries module.
<shadeslayer> whoops :P
<lex79> kdelibs reuploaded in ninja
 * lex79 is out for a bit
<ScottK> The CSD discussion may go better if the Ayatana people quit claim stuff that kwin has already implemented is impossible.
<shtylman> anyone know of a strong sysadmin/systems engineer looking for a job? or want to recommend someone?
 * ScottK knows of a strong system engineer looking for consulting work.
<shtylman> ScottK: looking for someone full time :/
<ScottK> OK.  Not looking for that or moving to NY.
<shtylman> haha
<Sput> ScottK: there was some issue with the intrepid -> lucid migration, it turned out: the printer stopped working (again). thankfully mom found an error message telling me that the HAL backend for cups went away, and reinstalling the printer helped
<Sput> (had to do all that via phone)
<ScottK> Weird.
<Sput> so basically the existing driver expected the cups-hal-backend to be present, which the upgrade supposedly removed because it's all udev now
<ScottK> And the driver didn't get upgraded too?
<Sput> apparently not
<Sput> well, I guess it's the same driver as such, but configured for hal or something
<Sput> in the end we simply removed the printer and readded it
<Sput> (using the cups webinterface)
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> they do not even obey their flipping desktopcouch json formats
<apachelogger> most ludicrous
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are you using any of the ubuntuone Python stuffs?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> to do the pairing with desktopcouch
<apachelogger> thats all ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: See ubuntu-devel
<ScottK> Nice.  Switched from plasma-netbook to plasma-desktop and ended up with two panels (one on top and one on the bottom)
<apachelogger> oh my, I might have broken my kaddressbook :/
<apachelogger> do NOT ever switch it to simple view if you have a couple hundred addressbook entries
<apachelogger> it will go die on you :/
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/qimPAP2.html
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+junk/akonadi-desktopcouch depends on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+junk/couchdb-qt ... currently will only work if auth is turned off (done in .config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping!
<shtylman> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qtwebkit/trunk
<shtylman> qtwebkit successfully imported
<shtylman> dunno what we are gonna do with it yet ... but we have options :)
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100607213147-il5r8ftron0or22k * src/api/ (Account.h Api.h CouchDB.h Device.h Quota.h Subscription.h) more explicit include guards
<apachelogger> shtylman: nightlies is always an option ;)
<apachelogger> that is if they fixed the recipe stuff yet
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100607213927-4q7fpk9rkcshbd7x * (4 files in 2 dirs) rename to libubuntuone-qt-api, to avoid conflicts, namespace remains UbuntuOne
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can we please add init list formatting to the coding style?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: for initializing member vars?
<apachelogger> aye
<JontheEchidna> I don't know if it's all that important...
<apachelogger> it makes my head hurt :P
<apachelogger> maybe a guideline
<apachelogger> you seem to be using "Some::Some()\n : Foo(parent)\n , bar(true)" while I am on "Some::Some() :\n Foo(parent),\n bar(true)"
<JontheEchidna> I wouldn't mind switching to your format
<JontheEchidna> except if I had to do it :P
<JontheEchidna> I don't care if we suggest to do that in the future, but I also don't care enough to make the effort to switch my stuff to the new format
<apachelogger> well it is not important enough to change
<apachelogger> but future work should look somewhat unified ;)
<apachelogger> also I think that your format looks like a C hacker from hell came up with it :P
<apachelogger> no really, I really do not care how we do it, but it should be the same
<JontheEchidna> agreed
<JontheEchidna> http://xkcd.com/140/
 * JontheEchidna is experiencing this as we speak
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you can always abuse kubotu as barkeeper :P
<apachelogger> he sure will get you anything
<JontheEchidna> ~order an equal amount of nachos and nacho cheese
 * kubotu slides an equal amount of nachos and nacho cheese down the bar to JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-08
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: knh should probably suggest apport so we can take it off the iso for releases?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, do we document PrivateClass members?
<apachelogger> not private class members, but PrivateClass members that is ;)
<JontheEchidna> It's < 50 kb, plus its useful for reporting dpkg errors. I'd opt for keeping it on, as long as we don't have to use it for crash reporting
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you mean documenting the member in the forward declaration of the variable in PrivateClass?
<JontheEchidna> like a normal variable/function?
<apachelogger> no, I mean the actual members of the privateclass in the .cpp
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, I just noticed gdb, and now I realize that we need that for drkonqi anyway, so nvm
 * apachelogger finds the CD horribly fat
<JontheEchidna> that's what I meant. OK, we're on the same page
<apachelogger> my almost completely wiped fluffy is still > 500 MiB
<JontheEchidna> I document mine with // comments
<apachelogger> approx 100 of that is printer stuff :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, though it looks sort of horrible
<JontheEchidna> hmmz
<apachelogger> makes the code difficult to read IMHO
<apachelogger> becaus eyou do not realize this is a class declaration right there
<JontheEchidna> / lol guys i am declaring teh class nao
<apachelogger> while if you do have one large block it will probably fit on the screen and be easier to understand :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: still looks ugly though :/
<JontheEchidna> Zerg m_zerg; //kekekeke
<apachelogger> especially with a lot of members
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that will not work if you have an inline method though
<apachelogger> or any member function really
<apachelogger> u1::SyncDaemon does have a lot of those
<apachelogger> also technically same-line documentation is violating the policy ;)
<apachelogger> anyhow
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I wasn't suggesting we do that. I just didn't want to use mroe than one line in irc ;)
<apachelogger> yeah, makes sense
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think the policy should explicity state that only stuff in the .h must be documented
<claydoh_> apachelogger:  oddball question: your u1 stuff, would that stuff be "portable" to another distro easily?
<claydoh_> just curious
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and another thing about privateclasses ... I think we should also ommit the m_ prefix
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: because it is obvious through d-> that we are talking to the privateclass
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I agree
<apachelogger> having the m_ prefix is sort of redundant there
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have time to make the policy reflec that somehow? otherwise I'll look at it tomorrow?
 * apachelogger is in a state of fluff right now ^^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: currently I'm testing out getting pulseaudio working with phonon now that we have sensible phonon
<JontheEchidna> seems to work ok, except that for with PA I get sound out of both the speakers and headphones
<apachelogger> claydoh_werk: my stuff is even portable to another OS ... it is the other stuff that could make problems
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, you should poke the mandriva dude who is phonon-paing
<apachelogger> very awesome guy
<apachelogger> and he is scotts ;)
<JontheEchidna> I have deducted that it's not a phonon problem, since it occurs with paplay too
<claydoh_werk> apachelogger: so it could theoretically be Kubuntu who helps bring u1  to the masses (non-Ubuntu) :)
<JontheEchidna> probably crappy sound drivers
<claydoh_werk> apachelogger: just my idle brain here on my dinner break
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I do not see why the other stuff should not be portable really
<apachelogger> assuming all is packaged properly
<apachelogger> imbrandon: ^
<claydoh_werk> apachelogger: I agree, it is mostly just python, correct?
<apachelogger> claydoh_werk: imbrandon is porting it to debian, so he would know where pitfalls are
<apachelogger> claydoh_werk: yeah, mostly python
<apachelogger> actually, my perspective is all python
<apachelogger> the only non-python stuff is in the GTK/GNOME frontend stuff
 * claydoh_werk wishes he were code savvy
<fregl> tsimpson: ping
<tsimpson> fregl: pong
<fregl> tsimpson: about the fluffy blog on jussi01 - the wordpress asks to be updated - should we care about that?
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100607235703-aqn3la76rtmjueel * src/ (4 files in 2 dirs) dptr++ for syncdaemon
<tsimpson> you shouldn't, but I should ;)
<fregl> tsimpson: ok, thanks
<tsimpson> I'm debating if the OS should be upgraded to lucid or if I should just grab a newer wordpress
<tsimpson> up to jussi really :)
<fregl> hehe, ok - you get that sorted out :)
<fregl> tsimpson: do I ask you also if we want to get a new theme in there?
<tsimpson> you should be able to install a theme yourself
<fregl> ok, I don't know wordpress that well, will try
<apachelogger> IIRC the ftp access data stuff is not setup
<apachelogger> and without that wp refuses to do the job
<tsimpson> the theme dir is writeable by www-data
<tsimpson> so just use the link from the admin pages
<fregl> tsimpson: it asks for hostname - what would that be?
<tsimpson> fregl: what asks for that?
<fregl> the add new theme stuff
<tsimpson> really?
<fregl> or do I copy the theme in a different way?
<fregl> yeah
<fregl> when browsing themes it asks for hostname/username/pw and connection type (ftp/ftps)
 * fregl pokes Nightrose
 * Nightrose pokes fregl
<Nightrose> :D
<Nightrose> fregl: why am i being poked?
<fregl> Nightrose: because of all the fluffy being your fault, admit it!
 * Nightrose denies everything
<Nightrose> :D
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose
<Nightrose> awww hugs!
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<tsimpson> well, wordpress is teh suck
<Nightrose> guys... why are we still awake at this ungodly hour?
<Nightrose> tsimpson: wordpress is the r0ck!
<Nightrose> :D
 * apachelogger giggles over ungodly hour
<tsimpson> it's far to late to setup a secure ftp server right now
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we are doing fluffy alpha1
<tsimpson> fregl: if you give me a link, I'll install the theme
<apachelogger> well I am doing anyay :P
<Nightrose> ohmygod
<apachelogger> "My Name is Michele Maiya, can you be my soul mate?"
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> fregl: upload is gonna take 2.5 hours -.-
<apachelogger> creating the ISOs on a machine with more bandwith would make more sense for sure
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> fregl: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/fluffy/#comment-251
<apachelogger> ohm
<fregl> tsimpson: thanks, but I haven't really decided on anything yet
<fregl> Nightrose: we are up because if I sleep now, I will miss my train to berlin to linux tag which would be a shame because then I could not present the fluffy there
<tsimpson> ok, I'll look at getting a secure ftp server going so you can install things yourself later
<fregl> \o&/
<fregl> \o/
<Nightrose> fregl: so you're not sleeping tonight?
<fregl> Nightrose: I never do ;)
<Nightrose> i know for a fact you do ;-)
<fregl> damn
<Nightrose> :P
<fregl> apachelogger: we are becomming an official freenode project now
<Nightrose> (or you face it pretty well)
<Nightrose> *fake
<fregl> I can even fake it :D
<apachelogger> fake sleep or fake the not sleeping?
<apachelogger> fregl: yay at freenode project \o/
<apachelogger> also if you take fregl's conext a bit out of context it makes a whole lot of different sense :P
<Nightrose> lol
 * fregl hugs apachelogger for being evil
<fregl> bah, that blog needs lots of fluffin
<fregl> pink wordpress themes tend to be cheesy - horrible
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> dptr with cctor
<apachelogger> this is gonna be fun \o/
 * Nightrose is le tired and goes to bed
<Nightrose> nini :)
<fregl> Nightrose: sleep well, if you do sleep indeed
<Nightrose> :D
<Nightrose> i do as you might know
<apachelogger> always this sleepery
 * apachelogger kisses Nightrose goodnight
<Nightrose> :*
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100608003425-67miff1wb07xkkch * src/libs/ (SyncDaemonStatus.cpp SyncDaemonStatus.h) dptr++ is sort of weird really ... so, dptr for syncdaemonstatus ... ok that is boring ... dptr++
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma dptr
<kubotu> karma for dptr: 2
<apachelogger> omg
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100608003707-7rxss2wz7dfwykkt * src/libs/CMakeLists.txt s/ubuntuone_kde/ubuntuone-kde
<fregl> tsimpson: could you install http://www.wptmp.com/preview/807/ for now? that would be uberawesome of you :)
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> target name conflict :/
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100608004520-hods0u5e4jmzr0vr * (6 files in 4 dirs) Make libuntuone-kde shared, now we have a linking conflict app ubuntuone-kde vs. lib -> rename app to -statusnotifier... dont like that!
<apachelogger> fregl: this upload is taking forever -.-
<apachelogger> fregl: we really need to find some sponsor, so that I can have a sweet server for doing the isos ^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, new moby remix album is out, super awesome it is
<fregl> apachelogger: any idea how we can create a text file on the fluffy blog? seems like permission problems to me 
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> 98 likers on facebook!!!!
<apachelogger> fregl: a text file?
<fregl> apachelogger: yay - but now it should be fine
<fregl> we get freenodegrouped - rofl
<apachelogger> \o/
<fregl> apachelogger: did you get contacted by someone?
<apachelogger> indeed I did
<fregl> great
<fregl> uh, I should be in bed... since quite some time actually
<apachelogger> fregl: no point in going to bed now :P
<fregl> dude, I'll be all cranky and whiny otherwise
<fregl> and I'll not have sleep till sunday
<apachelogger> but loads of fun ^^
<fregl> I hope I won't have enough beer to start forking any linux distro
<apachelogger> fregl: you will become liason :P
<apachelogger> +i somewhere
<apachelogger> I think
<fregl> it is all so crazy
 * apachelogger should probably also be in bed, but oh well
<apachelogger> fregl: it is sort of scrary indeed
<fregl> we need to get into real press - let's write something for linux magazin and c't and so on, as soon as the alpha is out :)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> fregl: though... we might want to have kicking ass alpha then
<fregl> true
<fregl> ok, let's see how feedback is
<fregl> I'll try to talk to peoplez at linux tach
<jjesse> you two need a fluffy-docs package then?
<apachelogger> I very much suppose so
<apachelogger> that said
<jjesse> probablly not much different then kubuntu-docs i guess
 * apachelogger was thinking about somehow getting his bachelor thesis stuff surround khelpcenter
<apachelogger> jjesse: well, the software selection is different, but other than that there isnt much difference
<jjesse> apachelogger then i would talk to nixternal and see where project mallard from gnome docs is going w/ kde docs before spending too much time
<apachelogger> other than the appearance of course ;)
<jjesse> hrmm would need an "About Fluffy" document instead of "about kubuntu"
<apachelogger> I think that is just a desktop file, so that should be the least of the problems
<tsimpson> fregl: Rounded V2 pink edition installed
<fregl> tsimpson: many thanks - another question - I cannot seem to access the "about" page I just created
<fregl> page creation seems broken
<tsimpson> did you publish it?
<fregl> yes
<fregl> but preview is just as broken
<tsimpson> hmm, one sec
<fregl> it works now
<fregl> tsimpson: did you fix it or was the other theme just crap?
<tsimpson> apparently I fixed it
<tsimpson> though I don't actually know how...
<tsimpson> no one touch it
 * tsimpson backs away slowly
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger hands tsimpson a cookie
 * fregl hugs tsimpson :D
<fregl> tsimpson: hm... image upload also doesn't seem to work...???
<apachelogger> omg, so many things to do this week -.-
<tsimpson> yeah, I just noticed
 * apachelogger is wondering if tsimpson shouldnt also be in bed
 * tsimpson should
<fregl> tsimpson: and while I'm bugging you... we have this identica group - do you know if there is a wordpress plugin for that?
<apachelogger> ^^
<fregl> but not today
<apachelogger> no one goes to bed these days
<fregl> tsimpson: thanks for all your help → bed
 * fregl should hit the matress too
<fregl> or pack things for linux tag
<jjesse> how bout bed?
<apachelogger> first packing then bed
<fregl> meh
 * apachelogger dbouts that fregl will get up timely anyway :P
<apachelogger> *doubts
<tsimpson> fix0r'd
<fregl> apachelogger: ingo told me to be at the train station at 8:50 :(
<apachelogger> when do you need to get up then?
<apachelogger> 8?
 * apachelogger finds 8:50 an ungodly hour anyway
<apachelogger> in the middle of the night
<tsimpson> fregl: it doesn't look like there's a way to feed identica into wordpress
<tsimpson> that I can find
<apachelogger> omg!!!!!!
<apachelogger> 99 likers
<apachelogger> omg!!!!
<apachelogger> wah
 * apachelogger falls over
<fregl> tsimpson: I think my other blog has one... http://vikingisaverb.com/
<tsimpson> I get a squatting-site there
<fregl> ah, damn
<fregl> I just copied the link from the fsfe.org wordpress install
<fregl> tsimpson: it goes by the name "Identi.ca Tools"
<fregl> but that is really not something for tonight
<fregl> http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/identica-tools/
 * apachelogger reloads the facebook site every 5 seconds to not miss when we reach 100 likers ^^
<fregl> apachelogger: take a screenshot
<fregl> amazing
<tsimpson> should be installed now :)
<fregl> ah, you put in the new blog post there
<fregl> tsimpson: you should be in bed instead of doing awesome stuff for us!
<tsimpson> well I've spent a good 9 hours trying to burn a CD today, so I'm a little frustrated and can't sleep
<fregl> hm... no XML-RPC means no blogilo - I've become quite fond of that lately
<fregl> that sounds like a long time...
<tsimpson> it felt longer
<fregl> have you tried switching it on and off again?
<tsimpson> yes ;)
<tsimpson> it's actually something to do with wodim
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> classic one
<tsimpson> it's one of those "fatal error: no error" messages :|
<apachelogger> oh, sweet, that is like evolutions "an error occured"
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> I forgot to brand kickoff
<apachelogger> fregl: IMHO that ISO will only pass as developer snapshot
<fregl> ok, so it's going to be just a early testers version - let's call it 4.0 :D
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> yeah
 * fregl takes away the "just another wordpress blog subtitle"
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> firefox stills need to be configured as default
<apachelogger> and konqueror needs to be hidden from the menu
<apachelogger> also apparently I did not apply the switch to vlc yet
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> fregl: I threw marble on the iso though
<fregl> at least something :)
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> gtk themings i broken ^^
<apachelogger> *is
<apachelogger> ah, right, becuase there is no kubuntu-default-settings the autotheming does not kcik in
<apachelogger> *kick
<fregl> hm, identica plugin only allows one identica account :(
<fregl> ouch - I still need to write a nice long email... forget sleep :(
<fregl> the world is horrible! I wish it was pink instead!
 * tsimpson attempts to sleep o/
<apachelogger> honey, we shall make it pink, I promise.
<apachelogger> tsimpson: nities
<fregl> dream of pink sleeps
<fregl> we got identi.ca rss now, seems ok
<fregl> but images are still broken
<fregl> images are not broken, just that one was
<fregl> yay
<fregl> hm, or they are broken still :(
<fregl> we will need a mailing list at some point
<apachelogger> fregl: launchpad also does that
<apachelogger> launchpad is like sf.net just in python ...
<fregl> isn't lunchpad scary?
<apachelogger> still 99 likers on facebook :(
<apachelogger> fregl: ... it is python
<fregl> yeah, hurry up people
<fregl> apachelogger: well, that is actually nice :)
<apachelogger> is it now :P
<apachelogger> you should probably take a look at the code before saying such things
<apachelogger> like really :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> I should go bedwards, since I need to do maths assignment tomorrow
<apachelogger> + I should be implement TCP
<apachelogger> + I should be implementing a nethack clone
<JontheEchidna> yay, finally syncdaemon isn't slow as crap
<apachelogger> so many things to do
<apachelogger> oh JontheEchidna is here \o/
<JontheEchidna> o/
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> cool
<fregl> ah, the image is in now - weird
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now I actually know that my dolphin integration sort of wokrs ;)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<apachelogger> fregl: can you please decide on wehter it is working or not? :P
<fregl> I cannot, as you see
<fregl> but the image is shown on the page now
<fregl> I take that as a yes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you already like fluffy on facebook?
<apachelogger> fregl: maybe it is that silly browser of your's :P
<JontheEchidna> ooh, I can be 100
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes you can!
 * JontheEchidna is 100
<fregl> apachelogger: I'm currently using firefox :( the other one is acting silly indeed
<fregl> yay!
<fregl> we got 100
<fregl> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fluffy/124142040948771 → amazingly scary
<fregl> especially someone signing up on facebook to work on fluffy is weird
<fregl> now we made some poor soul lose the game against fakebook :(
<apachelogger> well that is life
<apachelogger> now I can go to bed
<apachelogger> I showcocked it though
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> dented it :P
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> see, time for bed
<apachelogger> o/
<apachelogger> nighties everyone
<apachelogger> fregl: save trip
 * fregl hugs apachelogger good night
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135728 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Hide details widget once cache update is done
<valorie> sweet fluffy dreams, apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> new dbusmenu-qt fixes statusnotifier right clicks in maverick \o/
<crimsun_> JontheEchidna: RE 591036, you have a problematic toggle called 'Independent HP',0
<crimsun_> JontheEchidna: depending on the version of Kubuntu (well, linux/alsa-driver), this toggle behaves in opposing manners
<crimsun_> JontheEchidna: this toggle is tied to 'Master Front',0 and 'Front',0 both
<crimsun_> JontheEchidna: so, you should experiment with all three and tell me which option gives you the "expected behaviour" -- whatever the heck that is :)
<JontheEchidna> Ok, will do. Thanks for looking in to it.
<crimsun_> please follow up in the bug report; I'm away for irc for a good long while
<crimsun_> away from *
<JontheEchidna> crimsun_: Oh, before I forget, would you mind if I did a pulseaudio upload in the near future adding the start-pulseaudio-kde files? (Or could you?)
<crimsun_> JontheEchidna: feel free, but be careful. You need to check what I did with start-pulseaudio-x11.in.
<crimsun_> JontheEchidna: i.e., sync them. If you aren't careful, all sorts of things will break.
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/share/doc/python-kde4-doc/html/kdecore/KLocale.html lucid
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/share/doc/python-kde4-doc/html/kdecore/KLocale.html does not exist in lucid
<JontheEchidna> :s
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/share/doc/python-kde4-doc/html/kdecore/KLocale.html maverick
<ubottu> File /usr/share/doc/python-kde4-doc/html/kdecore/KLocale.html found in python-kde4-doc
<JontheEchidna> maco: new in maverick^
<JontheEchidna> maco: http://pastebin.com/wUx8XFXM
<maco> oooh
<valorie> crimsun -- all kinds of sound stuff seems broken lately
<maco> boo
<valorie> so many people are coming into #amarok with NO sound
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> mostly gnomies using Amarok
<JontheEchidna> pulseaudio and phonon aren't playing very nicely at all in lucid, since phonon in Qt was such a mess in 4.6 :(
<JontheEchidna> even after patching it up to kde's phonon
<valorie> even in my loco channel, there was a guy with the same problem
<JontheEchidna> from the looks of it, things are much improved in maverick now that we have sane kde phonon
<valorie> yup, think it's phonon-PA
 * valorie had to uninstall PA
<valorie> and now phonon-xine doesn't work at all
<valorie> thank goodness for phonon-vlc
<valorie> :-)
<JontheEchidna> crimsun_: turns out, that I can get the effect I want by muting front with Independent HP at Off. I had been just trying setting front to zero, but that didn't work.
<JontheEchidna> crimsun_: I'll record that in the bug report, for posterity
<maco> JontheEchidna: how about... what does this mean? TypeError: KLocale.languageList(): first argument of unbound method must have type 'KLocale'
<maco> i dont know what "unbound" method means
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I'm a bit rusty on my weird python errors
<JontheEchidna> maco: could you paste a snippet of the code?
<maco> that line is simply:  LANG=KLocale.languageList()    ...which apparently is wrong
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<maco> but then help(KLocale) says that function that's in the KLocale doc online doesnt exist... so... hmm
<maco> python help shows KLocale.allLanguagesList() which gives the same error
<JontheEchidna> maco: ah, do you have a klocale instance already?
<JontheEchidna> maybe try KLocale locale, then locale.languageList()
<maco> i tried making one by going like:  kl = KLocale() and then LANG=kl.languageList()
<maco> and that gave me more errors so i undid it
<maco> i think its telling me im using the constructor wrong
<maco> it says it wants 3 args, but the help() doesnt say what they are :-/
<maco> just:  __init__(...)
<crimsun_> valorie: sorry, but that is no fault of anything pulse or below.
<JontheEchidna> oh oh
<valorie> ?
<maco> valorie: i think he's blaming phonon
<crimsun_> 23:06 < valorie> crimsun -- all kinds of sound stuff seems broken lately
<crimsun_> ^^^^
<JontheEchidna> maco: I think that all KApplications already have a klocale instance, accessible by KGlobal.locale()
<valorie> that could very well be
<JontheEchidna> maco: I found this in the old update-notifier-kde: language = KGlobal.locale().language()
<valorie> since we haven't found one fix which works for everyone
<valorie> cause is still unknown
<maco> JontheEchidna: now i need a KGlobal! 
 * maco looks around for one
<maco> JontheEchidna: thank you :)
<ScottK> Who's doing kdebase-workspace this time around?
<crimsun_> valorie: are reporters using a sane Phonon for starters?
<ScottK> Ah, lex79.
<JontheEchidna> 10.04 unfortunately couldn't ship with a sane phonon in regards to pulseaudio :(
<maco> JontheEchidna: :-/ hrmmm im still failing
<JontheEchidna> the build systems are almost completely different
<JontheEchidna> which led to problems which we couldn't identify or fix by release
<valorie> I'm hearing from Debian and Ubuntu users, mostly
<maco> JontheEchidna: times like these, i <3 Java.... the Java Doc is *awesome*
<valorie> so.....perhaps not a sane phonon
<JontheEchidna> maco: new errors?
<maco> JontheEchidna: i did from PyKDE4.kdecore import KGlobal
<valorie> however, my phonon is whatever came with Lucid
<nixternal> hola
<maco> JontheEchidna: and it tells me KGlobal.language() is a noneType
<crimsun_> lucid's phonon is Extra Special.
<JontheEchidna> :s
<valorie> 4.6.2, according to synaptic
<JontheEchidna> maco: could I see your main function please?
<JontheEchidna> maybe something funky is going on in kapplication construction
<maco> JontheEchidna: OH
<maco> JontheEchidna: ok brain fail
<maco> hang on :)
<maco> oh no wait
<maco> i was trying to just run the class that i'm playing with, not the whole program. but i just tried with the whole program too, and it still fell over
<JontheEchidna> I think it definitely won't work without the kapplication there
<maco> so hmm do i have to call it in main then?
<maco> or can i call it in one of the functions that main calls?
<JontheEchidna> after your kapplication is created you can run any class and it should work ok
 * maco glares at pykde
<JontheEchidna> maco: http://pastebin.com/FwrGjb7Z
<maco> :(
<maco> hrmph
<maco> it works if i put it in the __init__ of the class that's instantiated by window= under if __name__ == "__main__" bit
<maco> but if i put it in one of the methods that that __init__ calls, it fail
<maco> er... if that method that its calling is in a different module. oh this is annoying!
<fregl> people start to ask how to join the fluffy team :) hilarious
<fregl> apachelogger: now I did go without sleeping :(
<ScottK> fregl: Sleep is for the weak.
<fregl> hey ScottK :)
<fregl> true
<fregl> I am weak though :p
<ScottK> We all are to some degree.
<fregl> :)
<fregl> I finally got #fluffy officially registered and fluffy is a freenode accepted project now
<fregl> hilarious
<fregl> ScottK: what's the state of kubuntu netbook?
<fregl> I'll make some promo for it at linux tag, without ever having used it
<ScottK> fregl: In Lucid it's pretty solid.  Lots of good reviews.
<ScottK> So far the recent netbook reviews I see are good.
<fregl> great :) it is a different cd to grab, right? or is all I would need on the default kubuntu cd?
<fregl> that makes me happy
<ScottK> Different ISO.  It's sized for a USB install
<fregl> it is probably much better than the suse thing, which was a bit unfortunate...
<ScottK> Which means it can include games, some edu stuff, and more translations.
<fregl> ah, I need a usb stick?
<fregl> maybe I should play with it tomorrow
 * ScottK will confess to having lost his temper a bit with asiego over that one.
<ScottK> fregl: Yes, USB stick or SD card and usb-creator-kde.
<ScottK> It's a live CD image, so you can run it off of USB.
<fregl> yeah, I think the whole show was really stupid, I felt sorry afterward...
<fregl> ok, I'll check that, thanks
<ScottK> It's all good in the end I guess.
<nixternal> heh, I have been trying out the suse thing...ouch...rarely does it work, at least for me
<ScottK> nixternal: plasma-netbook on KDE trunk is a rougher ride than KDE 4.4 at the moment.  I've got 4.4.80 on my netbook now and it's definitely very beta.
<fregl> nixternal: but the goal for the suse stuff is not stability but having the latest to give designers and such
<nixternal> fregl: right, I understand that, but what good is it for designers or devs, when it doesn't work half the time?
<ScottK> fregl: Certainly, it just pissed me off that as the one distro that was really pushing the netbook stuff forward, we got totally blown off.
<fregl> don't ask me... I wonder how maintained it is.. probably not much
<nixternal> I do like ScottK, and build it on my desktop, and then copy the files over
<ScottK> nixternal: No, I'm actually running maverick on hardware.
<nixternal> ScottK: politics on that one
<ScottK> The netbook is just for experimentation.
<nixternal> oh, you are running beta...sorry, didn't catch that
<fregl> ok, I don't even have a netbook, so I don't care much about that :D
<ScottK> Yeah.
<nixternal> fregl: haha
<fregl> and I have 4.4 and trunk
<ScottK> fregl: I also use netbook on an older desktop with weak graphics.
<fregl> but I guess I'll recommend kubuntu netbook instead of the suse stuff
<ScottK> plasma-netbook is noticeably lighter than desktop.
<maco> ScottK: you have mav on hardware? i thought you didnt do that
<fregl> good argument
<fregl> anything else that would be good to mention/know about netbook?
<ScottK> maco: It's the netbook.  If it dies, it dies.  I reinstalled it twice during UDS.
<maco> ohhh
 * JontheEchidna is weak, zzz
<ScottK> fregl: Since netbook is a major thrust for Canonical, Kubuntu gets the benefit of all the hardware enablement work their OEM team is doing for Ubuntu.
<ScottK> So not only do we do a bang up job on the KDE bits here, we're leveragling a pretty huge investment that Canonical has made for Ubuntu Netbook.
<ScottK> I know that sounds marketroid, but it's actually true.
<ScottK> fregl: ^^^
<fregl> hehe, ok
<fregl> and for the general plasma-netbook shell? is it actually good to use? I imagine copy and paste between two windows sucks with that always fullscreen stuff
<fregl> but it's a neat idea in any case
<ScottK> fregl: The user feedback has been very positive.
<fregl> ScottK: \o/ I will mention that
<fregl> I get to do an interview for a german linux radio about it :)
<ScottK> When I showed the tech preview of it ~ a year ago, at an Ubuntu Developer Summit, I got at least one lifelong Gnome user to switch to KDE withit.
<ScottK> Cool
<fregl> hehe
<fregl> I would care more about converting windows users though ;)
<ScottK> fregl: Here's a decent overview (except all the stuff he says doesn't work, actually does, you know how it is): http://gadgetmix.com/index/kubuntu-netbook-review/
<fregl> thanks ScottK
<fregl> that is perfect for the train :)
<fregl> lol - Sure, you can install Gnome environment instead of KDE and make it look exactly like a standard Ubuntu
<fregl> he could install ubuntu and have it look like ubuntu also :)
<fregl> ScottK: is there a good was to "un-fullscreen" a window? I guess it's some kwin rule stuff?
<ScottK> The app control in the right of the panel has a button for that.
<ScottK> That app control replaces your usual maximize/mininmize/close for each application so you get more usable space on a small netbook screen.
<ScottK> If you don't want it at all, change the kwin windeco
<ScottK> We ship all the same ones desktop does
<fregl> ok, I'll play with that
<ScottK> You'll probably think you don't want full screen at first.  My prediction is you'll decide later you're wrong.
<fregl> I think I want fullscreen, except when doing screenshots sometimes
<fregl> I am not at all against it
<ScottK> OK
<fregl> not on the small screens
<fregl> I was just curious :)
<fregl> the only use case for every day use would be some copy and paste scenario sometimes
<ScottK> Since any Intel netbook should run with desktop effect just fine, it's easy enough to pop around through the windows, IMO, but other may view it differently.
<fregl> I haven't tried, so maybe :)
<ScottK> You have to remember that netbooks are low power machines, so if you're sorting through 20 windows, you're doing it wrong.
<fregl> only 20? :p
<ScottK> present windows is way faster and more usable if it's 4.
<ScottK> or 6 (what I've got at the moment)
<Riddell> debfx, NCommander  waa qtwebkit failed on arm due to some symbols thing
<debfx> Riddell: yeah some arm specific symbols need to be dropped from the symbols file
<Riddell> silly arm being all special
<apachelogger> Mamarok: happy birthday *hug* :*
<Riddell> happy birthday Mamarok!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Ninjas 4.5 beta 2 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Kubuntu Council Needs You for election candidate | speakers wanted https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | Happy Birthday Mamarok
<Riddell> apachelogger: this might be your fault http://www.comon.dk/nyheder/Linux-drenge-droemmer-lyseroede-droemme-1.361610.html
<apachelogger> not fluffy enough
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Ninjas 4.5 beta 2 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Kubuntu Council Needs You for election candidate | speakers wanted https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | Happy Birthday Mamarok ♥
<apachelogger> there we go
<Riddell> is that a question mark or a unicode character I can't see?
<Tm_T> Riddell: latter, it's a heart
<Riddell> I'll try to imagine it :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: what font are you using?
 * valorie sees the heart
<valorie> ♥
<valorie> better than my lame <3
<Riddell> Tm_T: my server which runs my irc client is an install from before unicode existed
<Tm_T> Riddell: aah, makes sense
<valorie> virtuoso-t using between 50 and 90% of cpu
<valorie> makes things super-molasses like
<Tm_T> doesn't do that here
<valorie> seems like it happens most often at the end of the day
<valorie> annoying, since I don't directly cause it
<valorie> that I know of
<Riddell> turn off file indexing
<Riddell> unless you use it
<apachelogger> Dear Mr. Riddell you really should ditch the ununicoded irssi and use Quassel instead :)
<valorie> in Search, or where?
<apachelogger> no unicode hearts is rather sad
<valorie> advanced system settings is where I'm looking
<valorie> found it; thank you Riddel
<valorie> l
<Riddell> valorie: we'll do that in future by default I think, although it needs some UI changes
<valorie> I'm old fashioned - updatedb, and then locate
<Mamarok> apachelogger: thanks :)
<Riddell> bug 591180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 591180 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "[MIR] rekonq" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591180
<ari-tczew> developers, could you check this bug? bug 533432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533432 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) "kolourpaint4 breaks GNOME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533432
<Riddell> ari-tczew: it needs to say what's broken about Gnome
<ari-tczew> Riddell: some time ago I saw a bug similiar to mine, but now I didn't found it. 
 * Riddell wibbles at the start of main inclusion reports for koffice
<ari-tczew> Riddell: what do you get know about my bug?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: a description of the problem
<ari-tczew> Riddell: I wrote: during edit file in kolourpaint, my gnome is breaked
<Riddell> "is breaked" isn't a description, you have to say what is wrong
<ari-tczew> ok
<jussi> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jussi> I like that facrtoid :F
 * claydoh bakes a fancy birthday cake for Mamarok
<Mamarok> claydoh: hey, thanks very much :)
 * Mamarok loves cakes
<claydoh> is chocolate fine?
<Tm_T> yay for Mamarok!
 * Tm_T hides
<rgreening> mornin
<Mamarok> claydoh: I definitely love chocolate, of course (I am Swiss!)
<Mamarok> Tm_T: thanks :)
<claydoh> Mamarok: :) 
<emonkey> hey Mamarok Happy Birthday! :-)
<emonkey> hope you enjoy this wonderful day ... (If more in the west the weather is nearly as good as here)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: oh man I totally forgot about ktorrent @_@
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/ktorrent.tar.bz2
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: what is debian/GSOC? O.o
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hmm didn't I remove that?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: it's apachelogger's GSOC application
<Quintasan> I was like O_o too
<JontheEchidna> not from new-current.diff, at least
<Quintasan> dunno how the hell it ended up there
<JontheEchidna> no biggie
<JontheEchidna> I can just delete it
<apachelogger> this does happen when one does not have a package in a bzr branch ;)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: No. This happens when one puts his/her files everywhere exepct the destination directory
<Quintasan> :3
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that too ^^
<shadeslayer> omg.. nautilus elementary now supports playing songs directly.. like.. theres a play button on every music file
<shadeslayer> kubotu: np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ is listening to "I'd Love You To Want Me" by Lobo [Greatest Hits] [http://open.spotify.com/track/6bKuIK89XZFe5fwW8whUlK] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dolphin previews also have a play button
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no not a preview,like theres a play button on the file,you click it,it starts playing,you remove your mouse it stops playing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/YeQtZ28.html 
<shadeslayer> hmmm wait
<shadeslayer> not that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/YgDZIh0.html 
<shadeslayer> See that |> icon? if you hover over it,it starts playing :P
<Riddell> nothing KDE hasn't had for a decade
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes,but still,shows nautilus is getting new features :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: everything's fine?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan, Riddell: libktorrent needs promoted to main before I can upload
<Quintasan> awesome
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: done
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna, Riddell: thanks :D
 * Quintasan goes to study hard
<Quintasan> I hate it when school years is near it's ending, tons of tests
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: wait
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I need a patch from either current-new or debian-new
<JontheEchidna> I only have new-current or new-sid
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'll need one of those
<Quintasan> they should be in tar.bz2
<Quintasan> oookay
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: but it only has patches from the merged version back to the old version, or back to the debian version
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: same here,fortunately i have only one left :P
<JontheEchidna> I need the opposite
<JontheEchidna> since I have the current version and the debian version, and need to get to the merged version
 * shadeslayer cant take his eyes off the iphone 4
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/debian-new.diff
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: thanks
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/current-new.diff <-- in case you need this too
<Quintasan> :P
<JontheEchidna> either one will do
<Quintasan> okay, then I'm off
<Riddell> ryanakca: did you get the kubuntu.org update news?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: soname for this library usr/lib/libmarblewidget.so.10    usr/lib/libmarblewidget.so.0.10.0
<lex79> is it 10 or 0 ?
<lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> 0
<lex79> uhm
<JontheEchidna> but
<JontheEchidna> that's messed up
<lex79> yes
<JontheEchidna> should contact kde-packagers, we can't release with that
<lex79> usr/lib/libmarblewidget.so.10       usr/lib/libmarblewidget.so.0.10.0
<lex79> the changed from
<lex79> *they
<lex79> usr/lib/libmarblewidget.so.4    usr/lib/libmarblewidget.so.4.5.0
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any news on the site update?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ^
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<lex79> LoL
<shadeslayer> lex79: i found that too...
<JontheEchidna> they can't go *down* .so versions
<lex79> nope
<lex79> shadeslayer: where?
<shadeslayer> lex79: in kdegames,it had 4.5.0 i think
<shadeslayer> lemme confirm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ofir is being given a server to install it to I believe
<Riddell> lex79: that's kdeedu no?
<Riddell> kdeedu just got a tar update
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I'm going to write in kde-packager, that bump down is wrong? right?
<JontheEchidna> it's just all messed up
<shadeslayer> lex79: usr/lib/libkggzmod.so.4.5.0
<lex79> Riddell: yes, I'm speaking about the new tar
<JontheEchidna> it's not clear if they even meant to bump down, since once is .so.10 and the other is .so.0.10.0
<shadeslayer> lex79: this is libkdegames5.install : http://paste.ubuntu.com/446686/
<lex79> shadeslayer: that is right
<shadeslayer> lex79: ah ok :)
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw is kdoctools in? with the new deps?
<lex79> yes
<lex79> JontheEchidna: at least should be libmarblewidget.so.10 and libmarblewidget.so.10.0.0 :D
<shadeslayer> lex79: awesome ill work on the kdegames package in a hour then :)
<lex79> kk
<Riddell> I wonder if that's to do with the difference between QTONLY marble and kde marble
<Riddell> lex79: what's in marble/src/lib/CMakeLists.txt ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so we will get our own server now? and no need to go to sysadmins?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, ofir will temporarily get one to set it up on, sysadmins will copy that over
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh i see..
<lex79> set(GENERIC_LIB_VERSION "0.10.0")
<lex79> set(GENERIC_LIB_SOVERSION "10")
<lex79> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> Bump the soversion of libmarblewidget from 4 to 10 to reflect that we do not provide binary compatibility in the KDE 4 life-span (before Marble 1.0). The soversions are now equal for the Qt and the KDE version of the lib.
<Riddell> CCBUG: 239831
<Riddell> says svn commit
<lex79> usr/lib/libmarblewidget.so.4.5.0  -> usr/lib/libmarblewidget.so.0.10.0
<lex79> doesn't seem a bump soname
<Riddell> so they changes their lib versioning, but the question is why the weird SOVERSION/VERSION difference
<lex79> usr/lib/libmarblewidget.so.4 -> usr/lib/libmarblewidget.so.10
<lex79> yes
<lex79> btw I have to change also the name of the package? from libmarblewidget4 to libmarblewidget10 ?
<Riddell> lex79: chatting with upstream in #kde-edu
<shadeslayer> heh.. aptitude was dropped from the desktop cd :P
<shadeslayer> saves 14 MB's of space :D
<Riddell> wow
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^
<JontheEchidna> for teh fluffeh
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> also sparc,i64 and all the other useless arch's were removed....
<shadeslayer> Riddell: JontheEchidna apachelogger http://ubuntuedge.wordpress.com/2010/06/07/greetings-goodbyes-entrance-hell/ 
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1135991 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (6 files) Include cleanups
<maco> what are kubuntu's official minimum memory requirements?
<maco> because i think mav shoved them up quite a few pegs O_O
<maco> $ free -m
<maco>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<maco> Mem:           493        487          5          0          3         20
<maco> -/+ buffers/cache:        463         29
<maco> Swap:          894        440        454
<maco> the panel, whatever kde's services are on by default, and a terminal are all that's open
<maco> even the desktop's not drawing. lucid handled 512mb with no problems
<maco> oh, aptitude is running too. i doubt that's what's causing the high memory usage though
<maco> (since it was slow before that)
<Mamarok> emonkey, shadeslayer: thank you very much :)
<tsimpson> maco: see what's using the memory
<maco> tsimpson: how? top's not showing anything using more than 29m, and that's virtuoso
<maco> it seems like it must be some very inflated kdelibs :-/
<shadeslayer> maco: its 256 MB
<shadeslayer> maco: for the RAM...
<tsimpson> either with the System Activity window, or with "ps aux|sort -rnk 4,4|head" (sorted output of ps by memory usage %)
 * shadeslayer goes to look for his Ubuntu 10.04 CD
<shadeslayer> maco: yeah,thats all it says, 256 MB of RAM....
<maco> shadeslayer: well 512 is just barely usable... if 400mb of swap are used
<maco> i really doubt maverick will even run on 256
<maco> tsimpson: X is first, then plasma-desktop, virtuoso, konsole, kwin, krunner, bash, nepomukservicestub nepomukfilewatch, nepomukservicestub nepomukstrigiservice, printer-applet
<maco> load
<maco> er
<maco> i thought there was a command other than top to see load avg. guess not
<tsimpson> uptime
<maco> ahhh ok
<shadeslayer> maco: hmm.. i tried out a live cd on 256 MB on my P3 desktop... worked fine
<maco> maybe min requirements are different in VM versus hardware? that sounds weird
 * apachelogger needs more coffee to remain operational ...
<lex79> Riddell: can I go ahead with kdeedu packaging?
<lex79> should I rename libmarblewidget4 package to libmarblewidget10?
<Riddell> lex79: isn't your marble segfaulting?
<lex79> yes
<lex79> but I dont' have all libraries installed
<Riddell> mm, right
<Riddell> well go ahead in ninjas anyway
<lex79> ok
<lex79> Riddell: ^ the question... libmarblewidget4 -> libmarblewidget10 ?
<Riddell> might be an idea to see if anyone in debian kde-qt team more familiar with strange library versioning has any objections
<Riddell> lex79: yes libmarblewidget10 it is
<Riddell> lex79: sune said it was weird but shouldn't cause problems
<Riddell> so I guess we live with it
<Riddell> it'll need all the rdepends recompiled of course
<lex79> ok...
<lex79> only digikam needs rebuild for what I seen
<lex79> and kdeplasma-addons
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> hmmm i get a failed to build mail of kdetoys,and yet in the ppa i see that it has built 0_o
<Riddell> failed to build or failed to upload?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: failed to upload
<Riddell> that's different
<shadeslayer> what does that mean?
<Riddell> means something funny happened
<Riddell> does it give any useful error?
<lex79> shadeslayer: ppa1 failed, ppa2 built
<shadeslayer> lex79: seems so..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 2010-06-08 17:17:38 WARNING     Unable to find source package kdetoys/4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1~ppa1 in maverick
<lex79> shadeslayer: it's not a problem, ppa1 it's failed because I reuploaded the package :)
<shadeslayer> ah...
<lex79> so, now in ninja there's ppa2 and ppa1 is gone
<shadeslayer> lex79: same for kdeartwork?
<lex79> shadeslayer: yes, but the package is still signed by you, don't worry about credits ;)
<shadeslayer> lex79: haha... no im just asking,why did you re upload the packages?
<lex79> to get high build score :P I don't want wait 3 hours for building a package
<shadeslayer> lex79: ah.. :P
<lex79> that's a trick :P
<shadeslayer> if you update chromium it asks for a restart, does anyone know if chromium got this feature recently or did it exsist before? 
<shadeslayer> lex79: yeah i saw that if you ask for a rebuild score goes to 0
<lex79> yeah
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136022 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h cache.cpp cache.h) ++apidocs
<JontheEchidna> lex79: could you toss usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js into not-installed in kdebase-workspace please? It interferes with our script in kubuntu-default-settings
<JontheEchidna> (two panels, two activities in maverick alpha1)
<lex79> it causes the two panel?
<lex79> ah ok
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> but that would mean a dependency on k-d-s
<JontheEchidna> hrm hrm
<JontheEchidna> perhaps we should be patching this .js
<Riddell> just what I was thinking
<Riddell> or patch plasma to go if no k-d-s then run the other one
<Riddell> although that's probably mildly fiddly
<JontheEchidna> we could patch it to do loadTemplate("org.kubuntu.plasma-desktop.defaultdesktop"), and if that fails go about normal initialization
<JontheEchidna> assuming loadTemplate returns bool
<JontheEchidna> and that we give our script a metadata.desktop, or whatever's needed
<shadeslayer> lex79: got a sec?
<lex79> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok like i said yesterday about kdegames-4.4.85-0ubuntu1~ppa1 being already uploaded
<shadeslayer> lex79: should i rename it to kdegames-4.4.85a-0ubuntu1~ppa1 for maverick?
<lex79> no please
<shadeslayer> or do i upload with ppa2? remember ppa1 was for lucid
<lex79> try with ppa1 for lucid and lucid1~ppa1 for lucid
<lex79> ehm
<lex79> ppa1 for maverick
<lex79> you deleted kdegames yesterday, so now should be fine
<shadeslayer> lex79: already tried with ppa1 for maverick,it was rejected...
<lex79> ppa2
<shadeslayer> lex79: and what do i write for the changelog? :P
<lex79> shadeslayer: nothing, change ppa1 to ppa2
<lex79> change the last entry
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> lex79: and since the source is already uploaded,build with debuild -S right?
<lex79> debuild -S -sd
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> lex79: thanks :D
<lex79> no problem
<shadeslayer> lex79: hmm.. seems that maverick cant find the tarball i uploaded for lucid
<shadeslayer> Unable to find kdegames_4.4.85.orig.tar.bz2 in upload or distribution.
<lex79> uhm
<lex79> debuild -S -sa
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok.. 
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I did kdepim-runtime 4.4.4 for maverick and I'll do kdepim later, so I have to drop that js file or do you want find a better solution later?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: we'll probably patch it later. (but before alpha2)
<lex79> agree
 * lex79 points to Riddell
 * lex79 thinks Riddell points to JontheEchidna
<shadeslayer> btw any idea on how to make debuild use ccache?
<lex79> debuild or pbuild?
<lex79> +er
<shadeslayer> lex79: debuild
<shadeslayer> lex79: like im building kdegames locally on lucid
<lex79> uhm to build package for maverick you should build in pbuilder-maverick
<shadeslayer> lex79: oh no,im building kdegames for lucid,have a chroot for maverick
<lex79> http://pastebin.ca/1879244
<lex79> O.o
<lex79> hope they are all false positive
<shadeslayer> lex79: omg.. 369 missing files.. thats just.... how will you check all of them? :P
<lex79> I have to see how, dunno for now :)
 * lex79 takes a break
 * shadeslayer uploads kdegames for lucid meanwhile
<shadeslayer> lex79: when youre back please have a look at : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdegames/ubuntu/+merge/27082 
<shadeslayer> its the merge for kdegames for maverick
 * shadeslayer likes how lp shows the diffs between the 2 branches...
<lex79> shadeslayer: merged
<lex79> shadeslayer: you forgot to bump kde-sc-dev-latest in control
<lex79> maverick -> UNRELEASED
<lex79> and drop ~ppaX
<lex79> shadeslayer: I fixed in bzr ;)
<shadeslayer> lex79: ok,but i didnt know i had to drop ppaX ... the rest i accept as my faults :P
<lex79> no problem
 * shadeslayer goes about fixing kdetoys in ninja ppa
<lex79> shadeslayer: if you have time to do kdeaccessibility.... :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: sure thing... is there any change?
 * shadeslayer loves the ninja work
<lex79> no particular change I think
<shadeslayer> ok.. should be uploaded within the hour then :)
<lex79> good
<shadeslayer> lex79: ill be free for the next two months ( summer holidays ) hope you have loads of stuff to package :P
<lex79> eheh :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: hmm.. kdetoys says : E: amor: package-section-games-but-contains-no-game
<shadeslayer> lex79: what do you suggest?
<lex79> kdetoys is already built in the ppa
<shadeslayer> lex79: yes yes i know this is when i build for lucid
<lex79> uhm
<lex79> shadeslayer: can you ignore it?
<shadeslayer> lex79: yeah it builds fine if i ignore it
<lex79> shadeslayer: ignore it then
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<lex79> shadeslayer: we don't want increase delta with Debian if it's not necessary, that change which cause the warning was introduced with the last merge
<shadeslayer> lex79: ah ok :)
<lex79> shadeslayer: I uploaded your kdetoys in bzr
<shadeslayer> ok thanks :)
<lex79> shadeslayer: are there no changes in install files?
<shadeslayer> lex79: in kdetoys?
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> well i didnt find any but ill check again
<shadeslayer> lex79: nope none at all
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> how weird cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/bin/kttsd': No such file or directory
<ryanakca> Riddell: No, what is it?
<shadeslayer> lex79: um.. kdetoys in ppa does not have a dep on 4.4.85,can i safely leave it since the maverick package will have that dep?
<shadeslayer> ( i built it with 4.4.85 locally
<shadeslayer> bah.. nvm i uploaded new package
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: ofir is getting a new server to test it on,the sysadmins will copy the site over
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Ah, lovely
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: Is it a new server... as in Canonical's... or as in Ofir's?
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: hmm.. dunno,didnt ask much :P
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: probably a personal one.. but not sure
<shadeslayer> anyone have a idea why i get dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/usr/bin/kttsd debian/kttsd//usr/bin/ returned exit code 1
<shadeslayer> idea..
<shadeslayer> lex79: kdeaccessibility is a PITA
<shadeslayer> so many missing install files... 
<shadeslayer> especially in kttsd
 * shadeslayer wonders if hes talking to himself again 
<Riddell> ryanakca: ofir should get access to a server to set up the new kubuntu.org on
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hey Riddell :)
<Riddell> good evening shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw should i add a pykde and pyqt dep to kdegames,its listed as a additional dep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's not a build dep
<Riddell> it should already be a depends of the package which needs it
<Riddell> and the line in debian/rules will keep the build happy
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/ada2Dg4E 
<Riddell> and we use -DINSTALL_KAJONGG=TRUE in debian/rules
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> lex79: kdeaccessibility done :)
<shadeslayer> will upload in 10-15 mins
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does this look ok ? : http://pastebin.com/VDjaYYJ2 
<shadeslayer> its a diff between the old kttsd.install and the new one :)
<Riddell> what's that jovie stuff which was in there?
<shadeslayer> idk... dh_install --list-missing showed it
<shadeslayer> ah i think they renamed kttsd
<Riddell> it looks like they renamed it to jovie for beta 1 and renamed it back to kttsd for beta 2
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde.git;a=commitdiff;h=fbe9e0539ec9daa1a9da9f83fa87026595f07fc2 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: renamed to kttsd for beta 1 and jovie for beta 2
<Riddell> is your diff backwards?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: diff newfile oldfile
<shadeslayer> so i guess yes :P
<Riddell> that's backwards :)
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<Riddell> well if it's called jovie now we might want to rename the package too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so should i make the kttsd package as jovie?
<shadeslayer> yeah doing it 
<Riddell> I think so yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: description remains same?
<Riddell> unless you can find a better one
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw how long will it take for the new site to be up?
<Riddell> I'm not holding my breath
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well kde-apps.org does no have jovie,so im leaving it as is
<shadeslayer> might as well rename kttsd.install to jovie.install
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we will have to keep both packages :P http://pastebin.com/5E5qypP6 
<Riddell> rm -r debian/kttsd
<Riddell> that'll sort it
<Riddell> NCommander: how come you're asking lamont to change buildds when qt4 is already built on armel?
<NCommander> Riddell: it did?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: was it the cache?
<Riddell> NCommander: and there was me thinking you had already fixed it :)
<NCommander> Riddell: I'm just that good :-)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: those files got made when you first built and now you renamed it the debhelper scripts don't know to delete them
<Riddell> NCommander: probably not a bad thing to get it the timeout raised though 
<Riddell> NCommander: qtwebkit needs some symbols love I think
<NCommander> Riddell: ugh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com.pastebin.com/4FR2nQBg 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the library naming is probably a upstream issue right?
<Riddell> NCommander: which is more informing you than requesting anything 
<NCommander> Riddell: I'll look at it when I have time ;.;
<Riddell> shadeslayer: first two issues aren't important, W: jovie: non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/libkttsd.so.4.5.0 usr/lib/libkttsd.so  can be fixed
<Riddell> just don't install usr/lib/libkttsd.so
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm.. ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw by doing this,arent we removing libs that might be useful?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: by removing usr/lib/libkttsd.so ?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> it's just a symlink, doesn't do anything
<shadeslayer> hmm ok
<Riddell> should already be in not-installed actually
<shadeslayer> Riddell: rename kttsd.README.Debian as well?
<Riddell> yes, assuming its contents are still valid
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and yes the file is in not-installed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its been written for kttsd
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/64EyNuna
<Riddell> may as well keep it
<Riddell> you could e-mail the jovie maintainer and ask if it's still accurate
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm.. so keep it for now and email,update later if required,ok
<Riddell> yes
 * shadeslayer grumbles as pastebinit refuses to work with gist.github.com
<shadeslayer> lex79: kdeaccessibilty is up :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer is on a roll!
<shadeslayer> :P
<lex79> aya
<lex79> *aye
<lex79> :)
<lex79> so kttsd is gone?
<shadeslayer> lex79: yeps...
<shadeslayer> replaced by jovie
<Riddell> nice to see something happening in kdeaccessibility (even if it's not the important stuff)
<lex79> uh do we need jovie replaces/conflicts on kttsd ?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> didnt think of that :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lex79 Replaces: kttsd (<< 4:4.4.85)
<shadeslayer> fine?
<lex79> maybe conflicts too, I still have to read the backlog
<lex79> shadeslayer: well push in bzr we will see
<shadeslayer> lex79: okies.. ill push it in a few mins..
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~shadeslayer/kdeaccessibility/ubuntu 
<shadeslayer> um
<shadeslayer> wait wrong
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdeaccessibility/ubuntu 
<shadeslayer> btw the change about replaces is in too
<shadeslayer> not in the commit message though
<shadeslayer> hmm.. wait.. it isnt :P
<lex79> shadeslayer: can you do a merge proposal like you did with your last package?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-09
<shadeslayer> lex79: for accessibility?
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> lex79: i can pastebin the diff for the 2 branches if you want
<shadeslayer> lex79: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdeaccessibility/ubuntu/+merge/27093 
<lex79> shadeslayer: ok, I will look soon
<shadeslayer> lex79: its not complete yet,do i need to add a conflicts too?
<lex79> no, I can do
<shadeslayer> lex79: hmm.. ok as you wish... ill just update the package in ninja ppa
<lex79> kk
<ryanakca> Riddell: Good
<shadeslayer> lex79: im going to sleep,can you package the lucid version of kdeaccessibility ?
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<lex79> shadeslayer: btw no need (<< 4:4.4.85) in conflicts or replaces, since kttsd is gone
<shadeslayer_> lex79: ah ok
<lex79> ;)
<lex79> oh they bumped soversion of liblancelot
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136109 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Actually set the speed text to the downloadSpeed QString we make. :/
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can't we ship lancelot dev libraries?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: Nothing uses them, and Debian and us came to the agreement that it's not worth it
<JontheEchidna> since in the past there have been ABI breaks without .so version bumps, and general .so weirdness
<ScottK> IIRC upstream even agreed.
<lex79> ok
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136110 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (detailswidget.cpp detailswidget.h) Don't shows the speed label unless the speed is above zero.
<JontheEchidna> ^So I can either say "Speed: 0 KiB/s" at the start of the download, when APT doesn't have an estimate yet, or I can hide the label whenever speed hits 0 KiB/s, which would cover this scenario but also have the effect of hiding the speed label any time the download speed legitimately is zero
<JontheEchidna> The first solution is inaccurate, but more informative if in the middle of a download the speed reaches zero, while the second solution prevents inaccurate info being presented, but presents less info if the download speed reaches zero in the middle of the download
<JontheEchidna> The difference is that APT will always have a time at the start of a download where it reports zero, whereas the case where a user's download hits zero is not as certain
<JontheEchidna> So that's why I went with the above commit
<JontheEchidna> Any suggestions for a better solution are welcome
<lex79> JontheEchidna: It's just a thought, since "the case where a user's download hits zero is not as certain" but  APT will always have a time at the start...maybe when label is 0 Kib/s could show "Calculating..." or something like that
<JontheEchidna> Ideally the apt fetcher would return -1 when it's calculating, and 0 when the download really is zero, but that's a bit out of our control I think
<lex79> I think so
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Can you set a flag the first time you get a non-zero download speed and then show zero if the flag is set?
<ScottK> (and the speed is zero again)
<JontheEchidna> that could work
<ScottK> I think hiding the legit zeros would confuse users, so it's worth the added complexity.
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, I wonder if I could get an upstream apt patch for returning -1 while still calculating...
<JontheEchidna> looks like a one-liner
<ScottK> You'd have to patch everything that relied on the existing return value too.
<JontheEchidna> hrm, yeah...
<JontheEchidna> stupid old apis
<JontheEchidna> Well, your solution should work elegantly, even if it is sad that we have to do it that way
<JontheEchidna> I could do this inside the qapt library so that nobody else using it has to figure it out
<JontheEchidna> "The fail stops here"
<ScottK> Good plan.
<apachelogger> I got sold but I'm not soldier *sing* ^^
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136115 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (5 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-91> In the fetcher constructor, add a m_calculatingSpeed bool that is initialized to
<CIA-91> true. Once the download starts (but before we get > 0 speeds from apt), set the
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: gpsd MIR is approved.  I'm going to look at updating packages for it.  Please pre-promote it so they'll build in the archive.
<ghostcube> o/
<Riddell> nobody going to put their name forward for coucil elections?
<Riddell> lex79: think of the power!
<Riddell> Mamarok: think of the glory
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: it could be yours!
<Riddell> ryanakca: you could be famous!
<Mamarok> Riddell: I don't think I need glory :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Ninjas 4.5 beta 2 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Kubuntu Council Needs You for election candidate | speakers wanted https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Riddell> now you do, you're not in the /topic any more :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: you do have a good feel for the community and good upstream links
<Mamarok> nah, not sure, it comes with a lot of responsabilities, and sessions and stuff
<Riddell> it really doesn't
<Mamarok> hm, how much time to think do I have?
<Riddell> until next monday
<Mamarok> short...
<Riddell> (unless nobody puts their name forward and it gets extended)
<Riddell> jussi: one more council doesn't hurt :)
<Tonio_> Riddell, on my side I havent been active enough recently to apply :)
<Tonio_> Riddell, sadly, real life consumes a lot of time nowadays :(
<Riddell> bah
<Tonio_> Riddell, though I still expect to get more free time soon... just I have no visibility on that point
<Tonio_> Riddell, anyway, I used to be a council member so if you need a name, I'll apply
<Riddell> rgreening, nhandler, neversfelde, nixternal: fame, power and glory awaits!
<Riddell> debfx: being a council member makes you really fancyable
<jussi> lol
<jussi> I was mulling it over anyway
<jussi> If peoples want me.. :)
<Riddell> everyone wants you jussi!
<jussi> well hat is in the ring now :)
<Riddell> a|wen: you wouldn't want jussi to feel all alone would you?
<jussi> Riddell: how many spots are we filling? 
<Riddell> three
<a|wen> not at all ... hi jussi!
<jussi> hi a|wen
<Riddell> (that's a hint about putting your name forward for kubuntu council incase you missed it a|wen :)
<Riddell> txwikinger2 and txwikinger3: you could put both your names forward!
 * Riddell suspects ScottK is still alergic to the idea
<ScottK> Probably, although perhaps less so than in the past.
<a|wen> (ahh ... sadly I don't have that much time currently, so maybe it shouldn't be this time around)
<Riddell> a meeting every few weeks isn't much time
<a|wen> true; but starting new job soon, I've promised myself not to engage in too many new activities, until I find out if there is room for it in the new schedule
<a|wen> but I'll do my best to still show up at kubuntu meetings and help around
<ryanakca> Riddell: I don't think that I've been around enough lately to put myself forward. Maybe next time around.
<Riddell> ScottK: gpsd moved to main
<ScottK> Riddell: Great.  I think I've about got workspace sorted for it.
<jussi> !info gpsd
<ubottu> gpsd (source: gpsd): Global Positioning System - daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.92-4 (lucid), package size 88 kB, installed size 208 kB
<jussi> ahh :)
<ScottK> Riddell: symbol files for -workspace need fixing and I don't have the time.
<Riddell> ScottK: just commit to bzr with a large TODO in the changelog
<Riddell> and comment on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<ScottK> Will do.
<Riddell> meh, beta 2 release happening today
<Riddell> neversfelde, lex79: how's kdebase and kdemultimedia?
<lex79> kdemultimedia is in ninja
<Riddell> lovely
<lex79> kdebase dunno, neversfelde was on it yesterday
 * Riddell dist-upgrades
<lex79> Riddell: I still have upgrade, you should see if marble and digikam work
<lex79> ah and maybe if kdepim work since I built 4.4.4 against kdepimlibs 4.4.85
<Riddell> will do
<Riddell> also installing lucid so i can test that properly
<lex79> ok
<shadeslayer> jussi: +1 :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: now you just have to find someone else to nominate themselves and we'll have a council who can make you a member :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hehe :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what about apachelogger ?
<Riddell> he's already on 
<Riddell> from last year, still got a year to go
<shadeslayer> ah ok..
<apachelogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> anybody on lucid that can test a few SRU's?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: fire away
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: sure; and even have a kubuntu lucid VM I'm testing some more stuff in right now
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: bug 578215, install kubuntu-default-settings from lucid-proposed, create a new user, and see if file indexing is disabled in System Settings -> advanced -> semantic desktop
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 578215 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu Lucid) "virtuoso-t eats my cpu, should be nice" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578215
<JontheEchidna> nepomuk should still be enabled, but file indexing should be unchecked
<JontheEchidna> bug 588709: ensure that kpackagekit doesn't depend on kdebase-workspace-bin
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 588709 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu Lucid) "KPackageKit depends on kdebase-workspace-bin uneccessarily" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588709
<JontheEchidna> after apt-get updating after enabling lucid-proposed
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i probably have that package
<JontheEchidna> just apt-cache show kpackagekit and see if 0.5.4-0ubuntu4.1 depends on kpackagekit
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i have 1:10.04ubuntu23.1 from updates
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: ah, you'll want 1:10.04ubuntu23.2. Must not be there yet
<shadeslayer> yeah i have proposed enabled....
<JontheEchidna> still building and/or waiting to be published
<JontheEchidna> should be there today
<rgreening> morning Riddell
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: same thing for kpk
<shadeslayer> i have 0.5.4-0ubuntu4
<lex79> neversfelde: I'm doing kdebase
<shadeslayer> lex79: hehe :P
<rgreening> Riddell: whats the fame/power/glory awaiting us?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw can i just remove the .kde dir to test it out?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yeah
<Riddell> rgreening: should you put your name forward for the kubuntu council
<rgreening> umm.. I have a year left.. so I was planning on staying on
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw there were alread 3 nominations , you,neversfelde and jussi :)
<shadeslayer> now there are 4 :P
<Riddell> rgreening: oh aye, never mind the 
<rgreening> Riddell: :)
<rgreening> I haz the fame power and glory for another 300+ days :)
<shadeslayer> rgreening: you will probably get re-elected :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw kubuntu members can vote any number of times,right?
<shadeslayer> for different candidates...
<Riddell> it'll be a concordant thingy vote
<maco> Riddell: condorcet?
<Riddell> maco: could well be
<maco> silly Riddell
 * maco hugs
<Riddell> lex79: KDE SC works, marble works, digikam works but i can't work out how to get it to use marble
<lex79> don't look at me, I dont use that stuff :P
<Riddell> still no blur behind the transparent plasma bits
<JontheEchidna> kde bug 240956
<ubottu> KDE bug 240956 in compositing "Blur effect loads but doesn't work if FBO status is not GL_FRAMEBUFFER_COMPLETE_EXT" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=240956
<lex79> I'm reuploading kdelibs, kdoctools should depends on kdelibs5-data
<JontheEchidna> ^the problem intel users are facing
<lex79> need to fox kphotoalbum mess
<lex79> blur works here with nvidia
<Riddell> kontact loads but adding an item to the calendar crashes it :(
<lex79> kmail?
<Riddell> I don't know if I have any e-mail accounts to test kmail with
<maco> Riddell: do you use imap or pop?
<Riddell> without any accounts I use neither :)
<maco> you have accounts!
<maco> if you use imap on one of 'em just, make kmail use that same account with imap
<maco> like, say, your gmail
<Riddell> my gmail has too many e-mails in it for kmail to like
<Riddell> let me try my canonical account
<jussi> lol
 * shadeslayer never understood the need to fetch mail on your disk when all of it can be in the ' cloud '
<shadeslayer> Riddell: heh same here :P
<maco> there's a point where that happens?
<maco> i delete old mails every 6mo, so i "only" have 665mb in use for my gmail
<jussi> maco: you abviously havent seen the number of emails in riddels inbox...
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: im pulling in the new kubuntu-default-settings now
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<maco> it takes about 12 hours to sync when i setup dimap with it on a new computer
 * jussi remembers seeing it at UDS...
<shadeslayer> i could fit all of my mail onto a CD right now :P
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: no new kpk
<Riddell> groovy, kmail works with imap
<jussi> Riddell: *real* imap? or just dimap?
<Riddell> real imap
<jussi> ooh, thats nice!!!
<Riddell> what do you mean "just dimap" isn't dimap more buggy in general?
<shadeslayer> jussi: whats dimap?
<jussi> disconnected imap
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<lex79> neversfelde: kdebase uploaded
<maco> Riddell: as long as ive used kde, dimap's been the one that actually works
<Riddell> hmm, commands freezing on my console
<maco> Riddell: regular imap crashed kmail if you tried to delete >1 email at a time
<jussi> yeah, that
<ghostcube> woah i have over 1 gig in my gmail account o.O
<ghostcube> need to delete some of them
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm not seeing a commit from you for kdebase-workspace in bzr
<ghostcube> ehlo shadeslayer do you run an N900 now too?
<ghostcube> seen you in maemo :)
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: hehe :P
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: no i just saw the maemo announcement and was downloading the ISO :P
<ghostcube> ah ok :)
<shadeslayer> brb
<txwikinger2> Riddell: why would I do that? :p
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: confirmed,strigi is disabled but nepomuk is enabled
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: thanks. please leave a comment on the bug to that effecgt
<JontheEchidna> *effect
<shadeslayer> sure.. i dont remember the bug number though :)
<JontheEchidna> bug 578215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 578215 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu Lucid) "virtuoso-t eats my cpu, should be nice" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578215
<txwikinger> Riddell: I think we have very good nominations and I am too stretched at the moment
 * txwikinger needs to rebuild the LoCo
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: nope not that one :)
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yeah, that one :)
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i thought it was 578215
<JontheEchidna> yes... that's what I posted :)
<shadeslayer> oh right :)D
<JontheEchidna> brb, rebooting to see if the ldap stuff I did on the server works
<Riddell> lex79: beta 2 working lovely for lucid
<txwikinger> Riddell: something wrong with the build system?
 * txwikinger wonders about those funny failures in the e-mails
<Riddell> txwikinger: what build system?
<txwikinger> Riddell: Launchpad
<Riddell> hum
<txwikinger> I think it is for ninja-ppas
<txwikinger> I haven't sent anything up.. just got these e-mails that did not make sense to me
 * txwikinger needs to go to a meeting
<Riddell> too many uploads happening too quick, launchpad gets confused
<txwikinger> ah
 * Riddell throws up digikam for lucid to make it even more confused
<txwikinger> rofl
<txwikinger> meeting is delayed :)
 * shadeslayer gets cracking on Digital Electronics 
<Riddell> lex79: you forgot to prune-nonfree in soprano
<Riddell> lex79, shadeslayer_: I'm going to start uploading to maverick if you guys have no objections
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: everything in bzr is good to go imo
<shadeslayer_> well.. if lex added the kttsd replaces/conflicts :P
<Riddell> he did indeed
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: awesome :)
<Riddell> totally awesome
<ghostcube> is 4.5 already in an ppa? 
<shadeslayer_> kubotu: np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ listened to ""complicated" (avril lavigne)" by Avril Lavigne 13 days ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/5o4cq6gKFAbR1V7wITwB7n] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<shadeslayer_> ghostcube: yes
<ghostcube> shadeslayer_: which one is it in?
<ghostcube> havent found it till now :|
<Riddell> ninjas
<shadeslayer_> ghostcube: its in the experimental ppa,use with caution
<ghostcube> ahh ok 
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> going to test later ;)
<ghostcube> thx
<shadeslayer_> ghostcube: have fun :)
<ghostcube> :)
<shadeslayer_> ghostcube: you might want to use sudo apt-get -f install to fix stuff :P
<ghostcube> shadeslayer_: hehe like always :)
<shadeslayer_> :P
<ghostcube> i even use apt-get on my maemo but its not recommended
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> hmmm but i bet moving .kde is again the trick :)
<shadeslayer_> ghostcube: got a torrent for maemo?
 * shadeslayer_ wont do the ftp dance again..
<ghostcube> nope i just caught the iso and flashed my nokia 
<ghostcube> sorry
<shadeslayer_> ghostcube: oh no problems :)
<ghostcube> but i may can upload the image if i find it 
<ghostcube> :)
<shadeslayer_> ghostcube: well the image is already there on FTP...
<shadeslayer_> i want a torrent :P
<ghostcube> hehe
<shadeslayer_> kubotu: np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ listened to ""complicated" (avril lavigne)" by Avril Lavigne 13 days ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/5o4cq6gKFAbR1V7wITwB7n] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<shadeslayer_> heh...
 * Riddell ponders between beta and experimental PPA for 4.5 beta 2 lucid
<Riddell> it should go in beta all things being to beta quality
<Riddell> and my test on my netbook here shows it's of good quality
<Riddell> unlike beta 1
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: awesome,release beta 2 already then :P
<Riddell> it's being uploaded to maverick now
<Riddell> still finishing my lucid testing and waiting on digikam to compile
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: oh i meant lucid
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: hmm... do we care about armel builds?
<ScottK> Riddell: There's other workspace stuff still needed besides the symbol file stuff.
<shadeslayer_> bah.. nvm
<ScottK> Working on it.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: btw i nominated you for KC,hope your ok with that
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: I am.
<shadeslayer_> :)
<Riddell> for asdf in attica cmake digikam eigen2 gluon kde4libs kdeaccessibility kdeadmin kdeartwork kdebase kdebase-runtime  kdebase-workspace  kdebindings kdeedu kdegames kdegraphics kdemultimedia kdenetwork kdepimlibs kdeplasma-addons  kdesdk kdetoys kdeutils kdevelop kdevplatform kdewebdev libmsn meta-kde  oxygen-icons  phonon pkg-kde-tools python-qt4  qscintilla2 qt4-x11  qtcreator qtwebkit shared-desktop-ontologies  sip4-qt3  soprano; do echo ${asdf}; copy-pa
<Riddell> that should keep it busy
<nixternal> Riddell: I had the fame, the power, and the glory...actually I like to think I did, but anyways, I have been on the KC already, let new people in...nobody wants the second longest kubuntu developer anyways
<lex79> Riddell: did you fix soprano?
<Riddell> lex79: I removed the .jars from the .orig
<lex79> kk
<Riddell> ** testers needed for KDE SC 4.5 beta 2 on 10.04
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: where is it located?
<jussi> o/
<jussi> exactly, where is it...
<jussi> :D
<gorgonizer> willing to test as well
<shadeslayer_> jussi: :P
<shadeslayer_> jussi: probably in beta ppa :)
<rbelem> Riddell, i'm installing now :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: from ninjas?
<shadeslayer_> rbelem: from where?
<rbelem> from ninjas :-)
<Riddell> it's being copied into kubuntu-ppa/beta but it's not done yet
<jussi> right, please let us know when its doen :)
 * jussi has a nice bottle of this... http://farm1.static.flickr.com/9/12301861_26fdf19bc9.jpg looks like till be a nice night :D
<Riddell> what is it?
<jussi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cut_brandy
<jussi> Ive the 3 star stuff though :D
<Riddell> hmm, maverick getting quite broken
<ScottK> Riddell: X stuff?
<Trouble> I didn't realise 4.5 beta 2 had been packaged for 10.04!
<Trouble> I was keeping an eye on the Wiki
<Trouble> Downloading and installing now...
<Riddell> ScottK: lower, processes stop responding
<ScottK> Ouch.
<Riddell> Trouble: it's not announced yet.  where are you downloading from?
<Trouble> Ninjas
<jussi> so am I now allowed to say "well here's Trouble..." :P ?
<Trouble> Only if I cause a fuss :-p
<shadeslayer_> jussi: rofl
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: akonadi wont upgrade with dist upgrade as of now.. from beta ppa
<Trouble> I thought 4.5 beta 2 hasn't finished copying to beta ppa yet?
<shadeslayer_> Trouble: it isnt..
<shadeslayer_> im just saying :)
<Trouble> :-p
<Riddell> it'll need the new qt
<shadeslayer> heh get this,India is carrying out a census and all of us will get a Unique ID,and guess who is handling the backend for storage and stuff...
<Riddell> we'll never know
<lex79> lol
<shadeslayer> lex79: eh?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we're all waiting to find out who's running the census
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah..
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Microsoft :P
<Riddell> boo
<shadeslayer> Now all my personal info is in the hands of people whom i dont trust :P
<Riddell> kubuntu-ppa/beta should be published now
<Riddell> who wants to try it out?
<lex79> Riddell: you need to upload meta-kde first...
<lex79> maybe eh
<Trouble> Installed.... Rebooting...
<Riddell> meta-kde - 5:62ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa3  is in
<Riddell> Trouble: really?  that was suspiciously fast
<gorgonizer> Riddell: installling now from the Bate PPA.
<rbelem> Riddell, are the packages the same from ninjas?
<Trouble> JANET ;-)
<lex79> ah I mean in maverick, but you already uploaded, nevermind
<Trouble> Downloading took seconds
<Riddell> rbelem: yes
<Trouble> Riddell: Installing took a little longer
<Trouble> Anyway brb (hopefully)
<shadeslayer> stupid irssi and my net connection....
<shadeslayer> packages are in beta ppa :)
<mfraz74> at the moment it is saying i need to remove 14 packages
<Trouble> Oooo this is nice
<Riddell> mfraz74: can you pastebin those?
<Riddell> Trouble: yay!
<shadeslayer> seems to be working fine here :)
<mfraz74> http://pastebin.com/NXq7aHxW
<shadeslayer> mine is http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/VTPxrzDe
<ScottK> Riddell: In kinfocenter, it seems just to have the files listed in kinfocenter.install.linux and not the ones in kinfocenter.install. (this is workspace).  I can't see why that would be.  Could you have a look?
<Riddell> mfraz74: that's all good, they're all packages which have gone away, carry on
<mfraz74> riddell: OK thanks
<mfraz74> updating
<Trouble> I'm liking the new system tray icons
<jussi> hrm...
<jussi> its trying to remove xbmc...
<jussi>   freespacenotifier kdebase-plasma kdepimlibs-data kdesnake libkfontinst4 libkonqsidebarplugin4 libkwineffects1 libmarble4 libplasma-applet-system-monitor4 libplasmaclock4
<jussi>   libprocesscore4 libprocessui4 libqt4-assistant libqt4-phonon libsmokekde4-3 libtaskmanager4 libweather-ion4 plasma-widget-daisy plasma-widget-smooth-tasks xbmc xbmc-data
<jussi>   xbmc-skin-confluence xbmc-web
<shadeslayer> jussi: 0_o
<DarthFrog> Ouch.
<shadeslayer> i wonder what would have a conflict with xbmc....
<Riddell> what is xbmc?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its a media center app
<shadeslayer> like windows media center
<shadeslayer> Riddell: xBox Media Center :P
<jussi> and why is smooth tasks going away? is it now integrated?
<mfraz74> hope it fixes the odd problems i've been having with device notifyer
<Riddell> my apt-cache knows nothing about it
<shtylman> if I have a .so.#.#.# that I ship in some package... what/where/how do I make the symlink from just the .so -> .so.#.#.# ?
<shtylman> is that in the post install script?
<shtylman> or does the symlink also get packaged up?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah theres a seprate ppa forit
<Riddell> shtylman: the build system will make the symlink
<shtylman> and ship in the .deb
<shadeslayer> shtylman: in the install file
<shtylman> gotcha.. so I need to make the buildsystem make a symlink on 'install' basically
<Riddell> shtylman: the buildsystem will make the symlink when it makes the library
<shtylman> Riddell: depends on the buildsystem right?
<Riddell> assuming the buildsystem is at all sane and it really is a shared library and not a plugin or whatever
<shtylman> right
<tsimpson> it should also make the .so.# so apps can link at runtime
<DarthFrog> I just added the backports-beta-ppa repo.  Now I have 104 blocked updates. :-)
<mfraz74> darthfrog: how are you trying to update?
<DarthFrog> kpackagekit
<jussi> downloading and installing beta2 now
<mfraz74> darthfrog: try from konsole
<DarthFrog> mfraz74: I will, as soon as the security updates are finished.
<Trouble> Updating my Kubuntu NetBook to 4.5 beta 2 :)
<DarthFrog> Hmm, it wants to remove kdebase-plasma
<Riddell> DarthFrog: that's fine
<rbelem> it is working fine here :-)
<Trouble> The new notifications is pretty cool
<DarthFrog> Riddell:  The list of packages to be removed is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/447284/  Is this correct?
<Riddell> ScottK: may not have time for kdebase today a but I can get to it soon
<ScottK> OK.  I'll see if I can figure something out.
<Riddell> ScottK: where's the launchpad product for bugs in our PPA packages?
<ScottK> Riddell: I do have workspace changes.  Should I just upload those to the public PPA and push them in bzr when they're ready?
<Riddell> ScottK: I'd rather not change PPA packages now, they're working and about to be announced, just put in bzr and when ready maverick
<ScottK> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> It'd be nice if someone who normally does triage like txwikinger would subscribe to the bugs there.
<txwikinger> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Thanksl
<ScottK> Thanks even
<mfraz74> i see the chooserhosts line in kdmrc has been cleaned up a bit
<shadeslayer> even kpk doesnt block any update now :D
<mfraz74> updates installed, suppose i have to log out and back in to see the differences?
<Riddell> mfraz74: yes please
<mfraz74> here goes then
<Riddell> how's this? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5-beta-2
<mfraz74> see you on the other side
<DarthFrog> "crack of the week".  :-)))))))
<jussi> right. installed, now to restart kde. brb...
<shadeslayer> heh.. no one updated #kubuntu with the 4.4.4 release :P
<jussi> nice icons... has someone go a link to the changelog?
<shadeslayer> jussi: i can get you the changelog for 4.4.80
<neversfelde> lex79: thank you
<jussi> shadeslayer: perfect
<shadeslayer> since 4.4.85 is yet to be released :P
<mfraz74> kmail: error while loading shared libraries: libkontactinterface.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mfraz74> also, can't seem to right click on most of the icons in the system tray
<jussi> yeah, amarok and kopete dont right click
<shadeslayer> ok i have a really crappy connection so im signing off until it gets better :P
<jussi> nor does kmix 
<mfraz74> can't launch anything to do with kontact
<DarthFrog> Well, so far, so good.  The machine booted. :-)
<Riddell> mfraz74: bah, I didn't copy kdepim
<Riddell> let me do that now
<mfraz74> looks like kdepimlibs5 hasn't been upgraded
<ScottK> mfraz74: By design.
<mfraz74> doh
<ScottK> mfraz74: pimlibs and pim won't get updated until 4.5.1.
<mfraz74> scottk: no emails mean nothing to distract us?
<ScottK> No, just keep using the 4.4 ones and it should work fine.
<jussi> mfraz74: kontact is borked here also
<mfraz74> scottk: how do we work around this then?
<Riddell> kdepim won't work, needs the new 4.4.4 ones, copyingnow
<ScottK> There you go.
<mfraz74> thanks jr
<mfraz74> regarding the new icons, they look odd with some of the older ones there too
<mfraz74> anything we can do to fix the right click menus?
<DarthFrog> the new icons seem somewhat ... colourless.
<mfraz74> darthfrog: yes, even moreso with choqok's bright green icon
<Riddell> mfraz74: systray menus are agateau's area but he seems away for the day
<Riddell> I think the colourless icons are the "give them something trivial to complain about so they don't notice the rest is perfect" approach
<DarthFrog> In "Desktop Settings/Wallpaper/Slideshow"  the Up/Down arrows for "Change Images ..." doesn't have any effect other than to give focus to the input field.
<mfraz74> riddell: like moving the icons in ubuntu? ;)
<Riddell> DarthFrog: upstream bug
<DarthFrog> No big deal.
<mfraz74> just had a plasma crash
<mfraz74> black screen after using quick launch
<mfraz74> plasma-desktop[3105]: segfault at c ip 004934a8 sp bf98e0f0 error 4 in libkio.so.5.5.0[37c000+270000]
<ScottK> DarthFrog: Be sure to file the bug.
<Riddell> mfraz74: hmm, same here
<DarthFrog> OK, shall do.
<mfraz74> riddell: how do I get the desktop back?
 * txwikinger thinks he is on the wrong mailing lists
<ScottK> mfraz74: Do you happen to have a konsole window open?
<mfraz74> no, but alt-f2 still works, now have konsole
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> run plasma-desktop
<ScottK> Doing this from the VT would have been fine too ^^^
<mfraz74> got it back
<mfraz74> what does the + symbol do on folders when using folder view?
<mfraz74> ok, figured it out now
<Riddell> mfraz74: kdepim is up
<mfraz74> thanks
<mfraz74> looks like the quick access thingy is broken
<jussi> looks like kde pim all works now
<mfraz74> yes, working now
<mfraz74> removing 'quick access' until it is working
<DarthFrog> Is there a proper name for the Up/Down arrows in an input box?
<Riddell> bulldog98, debfx: I see rekonq has a new beta out, any chance of packages for maverick?
<Riddell> preferably using debfx's current packaging
<Riddell> gorgonizer: how did it go?
<lex79> Riddell: don't upload digikam to maverick, there's a new version, I'm going to packaging
<mfraz74> darthfrog: bump icons?
<Riddell> lex79: I did hear rumours of 1.3, it needs kdegraphics from 4.5 beta 2
<mfraz74> digikam 1.3 is out
<bulldog98> Riddell: I copyed his package behavior now in the PPA
<lex79> Riddell: I know I'm doing
<bulldog98> I think it’s build now
<Riddell> bulldog98: so packages of 0.4.95 will be in your PPA?
<mfraz74> any idea why when using application laucher, items in games show their description not their name? 
<bulldog98> Riddell: with the addition of +git…
<gorgonizer> seems excellent so far, no overwirte issues during install, boot up seems fine
<gorgonizer> just checking the general desktop now, my desktop widgets have been resized, but that is a non-issue really..
<Riddell> bulldog98: would you be able to do a source package with the 0.4.95 release tar to be uploaded?
<bulldog98> Riddell: think so
<txwikinger> ScottK: Does KNR use a different login than Kubuntu?
<ScottK> txwikinger: No.
<ScottK> KDM is the same.
<txwikinger> hmm.. that is odd.. on my netbook, it takes 5 secs until the login widget disappears after I hit enter
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I forwarded your last message to the ayatana list.  I agree there's not much point in continuing the conversation.
<txwikinger> I never saw that on a desktop
<ScottK> txwikinger: There is an issue with plasma-netbook startup that we need to loo into.
<ScottK> loo/look
<txwikinger> ah
<mgraesslin> yes thanks
<mgraesslin> it's a lost war
<bulldog98> Riddell: no tarball out by now
<bulldog98> will ask for
<mfraz74> another plasma crash - clicked on the next month icon in the digital clock calendar
<lex79> soyuz seems really busy today, we have a low build score
<Riddell> bulldog98: what's this then? http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=94258
<bulldog98> Riddell: thought adamj would first publish it on gitorious or sourceforge
<bulldog98> Riddell: the translations are missing in the tarball
<gorgonizer> Riddell et al: cheers for the 4.4.85 packages, appear to be working without a hitch, highly impressed in comparison to 4.4.80...
<mfraz74> should i have items in the lost and found section of system settings?
<Riddell> bulldog98: oh tsk to adamj
<Riddell> gorgonizer: lovely thanks
<Riddell> mfraz74: no but it's a known issue
<jussi> Does anyone know what binary is called when you lock the desktop? (ctrl+alt+L) ie. how would you call that from the CLI? (if possible)?
<Riddell> anyone able to publish the story when kde releases?
<Riddell> I'm going out for an hour
<bulldog98> debfx: If we release rekonq in main it would be usefull to add an dbg package to it, wouldn’t it?
<sushilcha> jussi: i think "qdbus org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver /ScreenSaver Lock" is called
<jussi> sushilcha: thanks
<neversfelde> Riddell: I can publish
<debfx> bulldog98: it already has a debug package (in debian)
<bulldog98> debfx: so adding the debug package in kubuntu would be good
<lex79> JontheEchidna: around for an upload?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yep
<lex79> JontheEchidna: kdeaccessibility from bzr, thanks
<lex79> JontheEchidna: also kdeedu if you can, I forgot to add conflicts/replace for libmarblewidget10
<lex79> now it's fixed
<lex79> :(
<JontheEchidna> kk'
<txwikinger> Is it normal that kdeinit4 uses 3856M virt and 772M res ?
<neversfelde> seems that we are the early bird on LinuxTag http://www.flickr.com/photos/37728609@N00/4683657018/
<txwikinger> well.. is konsole I guess.. but still
<bulldog98> neversfelde: hey tomorrow I’ll be there too
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: wheres linux tag this year?
<neversfelde> :)
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: in Berlin
<shadeslayer> :'(
<shadeslayer> My dad is coming next week... i should have applied for a visa too :P
<shadeslayer> s/coming/going to berlin
<neversfelde> hehe, yes you should have done
<neversfelde> well, as always I cannot go there either
<shadeslayer> there never seem to be any FOSS events in india :|
<shadeslayer> btw canonical is having a buisness promo meet thingy in UK
<neversfelde> you have to organize an event then :)
<neversfelde> and invite me
<shadeslayer> only 60 or so free tickets left :P
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: sure sure :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: doesnt shiptit send any stickers with CD's anymore? 
<shadeslayer> kde api is back online :D
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw the right click on systray is disabled.. packaging error or upstream problem?
<lex79> it works here
<shadeslayer> lex79: on a app as well? like amarok
<lex79> I didn't try with amarok, but with other apps work
<shadeslayer> im still upgrading,someone in #kubuntu asked :)
<gorgonizer> I am having that issue..
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: raindog in #kubuntu has same issue
<gorgonizer> though I have found that KDEBluetooth responds to a left then middle click..
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
 * shadeslayer still has 3 hours till full upgrade
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: oh, unlucky..
<shadeslayer> the speed is jumpy.... reaches as high as 1 MBps and then drops to 9 KBps :P
<neversfelde> shall I publish the 4.5 beta2 story on kubuntu.org or is someone else already doing it?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: already done
<shadeslayer> hmm wait
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: well, it is not available on latest news?
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<neversfelde> and it shouldn't be done befor it is released
<shadeslayer> i thought that when the page got prepped it was published :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: only in PPA?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: eh?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: haven’t got that update till now in maverick
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: oh thats because kdelibs and kdebase is building till now and all other packages failed :P
<shadeslayer> probably
<shadeslayer> lex79: weird.. kdebase 4.4.85 is not even uploaded :D
<lex79> in maverick?
<shadeslayer> yep
<neversfelde> story is on promoted to front page
<neversfelde> was already published
<neversfelde> -on
<lex79> Riddell: when you come back, kdebase, oxygen-icons, kdepim-runtime and kdepim still need upload
 * shadeslayer gives +1 to KDE for running the laptop kooler
<shadeslayer> might be the .35 kernel... but hey KDE deserves some love :P
<shadeslayer> in other news Gnome 3.0 will probably suck big time since they dropped GAJ and libclutter 
<lex79> JontheEchidna: now plasma script is very buggy, if you add a widget on the desktop and then restart plasma you lose the widget and other plasma settings
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: thats because plasma doesnt get time to store the settings
<shadeslayer> lex79: i had this issue sometime before :)
<lex79> uhm strange didn't see before
<shadeslayer> on the other hand if you quit plasma manually with kquitapp plasma-desktop it does write the config and everything is fluffy :P
<lex79> nope, I tried
<shadeslayer> hmm then that is a bug :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: which widget btw?
<lex79> all
<shadeslayer> in beta 2?
<lex79> yes
<JontheEchidna> lex79: go to the cashew and click activities
<shadeslayer> lex79: folderview causes plasma to crash in 4.4.80 here
<JontheEchidna> they might be in a different activity
<lex79> O.o
<shadeslayer> lex79: multiple activities?
<lex79> yes
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<lex79> 13
<lex79> lol
<shadeslayer> \o/
<JontheEchidna> that goes back to the issue we were having yesterday, where both KDE"s default desktop script and our desktop script run
<jjesse> you have 13 activities?
<shadeslayer> ah.. i have 5 of them too :P
<lex79> JontheEchidna: that script creates new activities by default too ?
<JontheEchidna> yes, it creates 1 activity
<lex79> ah that explain my 13 activities
<JontheEchidna> I'm betting the widgets you added are somewhere in those
<lex79> yep
<shadeslayer> lex79: does the quick browser plasmoid work in  the taskbar?
<lex79> plasma crashes if click on it
<shadeslayer> dang :(
<lex79> it needs some love
<shadeslayer> lex79: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=240094
<ubottu> KDE bug 240094 in general "[Plasma] Panel crash when using QuickAccess Browser" [Crash,Resolved: downstream]
<shadeslayer> idk how thats resolved :P
<shadeslayer> j #launchpad
 * shadeslayer now haz new ubuntu font
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: I think they resolved that bug as they see ti as a thrid party widget and not their issue :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<neversfelde> wow, updated my lucid with the 4.4.85 packages, no problems
<neversfelde> good job, I'd say :)
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: whee :D
<lex79> neversfelde: obviously, you know
<lex79> :P
<shadeslayer> zomg.... ubuntu beta font+KDE== awesome :P
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: what font where?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/new-ubuntu-font-how-to-download-it-but.html
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: no problems,it looks good at some places,but webpages are no go
<Tm_T> hmm, that kind of thing, no thanks for me ):
<shadeslayer> a bit blurry too :P
<Riddell> yo, what did I miss
<Tm_T> Riddell: I hope you did miss me for a second
 * Tm_T hides
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 00:44 < lex79> Riddell: when you come back, kdebase, oxygen-icons, kdepim-runtime and kdepim still need upload
<Riddell> yeah, my computer keeps freezing before oxygen icons can be uploaded :(
<Riddell> Tm_T: totally
<shadeslayer> Riddell: either you need a new computer or the computer needs a new you :P
<shadeslayer> brb
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: I have no disabled right click
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: eh? i dont understand...
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: didn't you talk about a disabled right click in 4.4.85 before?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: yes i did,but gorgonizer had the issue
<shadeslayer> as did raindog in #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> im still upgrading... lex79 doesnt seem to have it though
<neversfelde> I lost all my plasma Settings, might be realted to a dual monitor setup
<neversfelde> note to myself, do not upgrade, if you are a kontact user
<neversfelde> I guess it is a known problem that kontact is not starting with 4.4.85?
<neversfelde> or does it need a rebauild?
<neversfelde> rebuild
<neversfelde> kmail: error while loading shared libraries: libkontactinterface.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: kontact is still stuck at 4.4.3 or something
<shadeslayer_> yeah.. 4.4.4
<shadeslayer_> it will be released after 1 month or so after kde 4.5 release ;)
<neversfelde> yes I know
<neversfelde> so 4.4.4 Kontact does not work with 4.4.85?
<shadeslayer_> dont think so...
<shadeslayer_> but i might be wrong....
<txwikinger> only kontact or also kmail etc?
<neversfelde> also kmai
<neversfelde> l
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: btw wheres the option in kmail to leave the mail on the server?
<neversfelde> use IMAP :)
<shadeslayer_> ok
<shadeslayer_> thats what im using :P
<neversfelde> I do not know anything about the pop protocoll and kmal
<shadeslayer_> sending is via SMTP
<neversfelde> so everything should be left on the server when using IMAP?
<shadeslayer_> ok.. ive never used kmail before :P
<neversfelde> should be the same with every other client
 * txwikinger does not suggest IMAP.. rather use disconnected IMAP
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: ive never used imap/smtp before,i usually check mail online :P
<neversfelde> txwikinger: I use dis IMAP on my laptop and IMAP on my desktop 
<neversfelde> works fine
<neversfelde> well, so far :)
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: why do i get Cannot open file "/home/shadeslayer/.kde/share/apps/kmail/imap/478154403":
<shadeslayer_> No such file or directory
<neversfelde> dunno
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: whats the diff. between the two?
<txwikinger> I haven't tried IMAP since last October, but before that I had losts of problems until I went to dis IMAP
<neversfelde> ah, I found the right click problem
<lex79> weird, kmail and kontact work here
<lex79> in maverick
<neversfelde> no context menu when clicking on the amarok icon in tray
<neversfelde> lex79: a rebuild is needed?
<lex79> for amarok?
<neversfelde> lex79: no kdepim
<lex79> uhm kdepim and kdepim-runtime 4.4.4 are already built against 4.4.85
<neversfelde> mhh
<lex79> neversfelde: are you in lucid or maverick?
<neversfelde> lex79: this is lucid
<txwikinger> in 4.4.2 it works
<neversfelde> with 4.4.85 from beta backports
<lex79> neversfelde: check the version of kdepim and kdepim-runtime that you have installed
<lex79> or the version of kmail and kontact
<neversfelde> lex79: kdepim-runtime is Installiert: 4:4.4.4-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1
<neversfelde> and for kmail the same
<neversfelde> so something else is wrong
<lex79> ls /usr/lib/libkontactinterface.so.4
<lex79> what show?
<neversfelde> if I am not the only one with this problem, we should probably display a warning on kubuntu.org
<neversfelde> lex79: No such file or directory
<lex79> strange, do you have kdempilibs5 installed?
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: kontact is working on lucid + 4.4.80 :)
<neversfelde> lex79: yes, 4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa2
 * shadeslayer_ wonders where kontact goes after minimizing
<lex79> I wrong something in kdepimlibs, wait
<shadeslayer_> lex79: missing .so in install file?
<lex79> no
<shadeslayer_> then?
<lex79> uhm?
<lex79> neversfelde: do you have libkontactinterface4 installed?
<shadeslayer_> heh... getting 4MBps down now :P
<neversfelde> lex79: no
<neversfelde> and after installing it
<neversfelde> kontact: error while loading shared libraries: libakonadi-contact.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lex79> I'm going to fix the mess
<ScottK> lex79: I'm working on an update to -workspace.
<lex79> ScottK: ok
<neversfelde> lex79: after installing libakonadi-contact4 everything works fine
<Trouble_> I'd like to make a complaint... Beta 2 is a little buggy :-p
<shadeslayer_> Trouble_: :)
<Trouble_> :-p
<shadeslayer_> Trouble_: we can see that :P,but its less buggy than beta 1
<lex79> neversfelde: ok, thanks, I'll upload kdepimlibs to ppa shortly
<shadeslayer_> good thing we didnt release it in -beta or else there would have been a ton of problems
<Trouble_> lol
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: how do i restore kontact :P
<neversfelde> lex79: thanks for fixing it and again thanks for uploading kdebase, I did not get to it because I missed a test
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: restore?
<lex79> no problem
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: like i minimized/clicked the x at the top,and now i cant see it anywhere,the notifier still shows that its running rhough
<shadeslayer_> *though
<neversfelde> shadeslayer_: you should configure kmail to be present in the try everytime
<neversfelde> s/try/tray
<Trouble_> Thanks for packaging beta 2 btw! I don't think any of you get enough thanks!
<shadeslayer_> Trouble_: we did package beta 1 too,just didnt release it officially :P
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: thanks :D
<Trouble_> shadeslayer_: Thank you for that too :-p
<shadeslayer_> hehe :D
<Trouble_> I did notice you packaging beta 1, didn't realise it was complete
<Trouble_> Glad I didn't install it tho' :-p
<Trouble_> Beta 2 is alright really
<shadeslayer_> yeah..
<Trouble_> 4.4.4 Netbook was pretty buggy for me anyway, so I'm sure 4.5 beta 2 is an improvement :-p
<shadeslayer_> btw https://edge.launchpad.net/rekonq needs more info :P
<EagleScreen> anyone has test Kubuntu + webkit in KDE 4.5? it is suposed to work, this could be a better choice than switch to Rekonq
<EagleScreen> I mean webkit in Konqueror 4.5
<shadeslayer_> EagleScreen: it does work but your late :P
<shadeslayer_> EagleScreen: the seeds have already been switched,konqueror has been replaced :P
<EagleScreen> well, Rekonq is better than Koqnueror with KHTM
<shadeslayer_> EagleScreen: i cant do anything about it,you might want to discuss with Riddell or JontheEchidna 
<Riddell> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3998 is enlightening
<EagleScreen> if Konqueror still doesn't work with webkit, there is nothing to discuss
<tazz> hey guys, i cant find libcaptury-dev package in 10.04 it is mentioned as an optional package for building kdebase-workspace, is there any replacement for this package?
<Riddell> it got removed I think
<Riddell> upstream deprecated it
<shadeslayer_> my upgrade is almost complete :P
<shadeslayer_> another min for the download to finish xD
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/captury  removed back in karmic
<tazz> Ah i see, Riddell do we have a substitute for the package? I am about the modify the documentation, to add a mention.
<Riddell> tazz: no, it's not used by upstream any more
<Riddell> tazz: which documentation?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: building kde from svn docs
<tazz> Riddell, http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Kubuntu_and_Debian
<Riddell> tazz: remove any mention, KDE hasn't used it for over a year
<tazz> sure. Thanks for helping Riddell 
<shadeslayer_> wow...
<shadeslayer_> i just found a new feature,press ctr+F8 and drag apps to other desktops
<Riddell> nifty this KDE thing :)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yeah! 
 * shadeslayer_ loves this new feature :D
 * Trouble_ looks up Gnome
<shadeslayer_> the only place gnome will be on my PC is now the Trash Bin :P
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: whoa! you can add more desktops too! :D
<shadeslayer_> theres a nifty littely + button at the bottom
<shadeslayer_> *little
<Riddell> clever that
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer_: crtl + F8 has been there since 4.1 :P The + button is new though
<shadeslayer_> JontheEchidna: no not that,press Ctrl+F8 and you can drag apps to other desktops
<shadeslayer_> that wasnt there before
<JontheEchidna> was here
<JontheEchidna> only maximized windows didn't work, until they always unmaximized them when you activated the effect
<shadeslayer_> hmm... maybe i never tried it then :P
<shadeslayer_> My KDE usage jumps to 100 pc whenever theres a beta release around the corner and keeps deteriorating after the actual release xD
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no overwrite errors in this release \o/
<Riddell> amazing isn't it?  a slick release all round I think
<Riddell> well done shadeslayer and lex79 on that
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> ok brb... kernel needs a reboot :)
<shadeslayer> well... apart from the right click issue,everything is kool :D
<lex79> I don't remember if kubuntu-dev application needs sponsors, like core-dev applications
<lex79> ok found, it needs
<Riddell> always good to make our decision easier
<shadeslayer> lex79: there definitely seems to be a issue with right click in systray
<shadeslayer> with only a few apps though
<lex79> with all apps? I don't have problems here
<lex79> ah
<shadeslayer> kmail works but klipper doesnt :P
<shadeslayer> the sound icon doesnt work too....
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136462 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/workeracquire.cpp No need to cast to int here
<lex79> maybe dbus menu issue, I don't know
<lex79> klipper works here with right click
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136463 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/workeracquire.cpp Reset m_calculatingSpeed to "true" when starting a new fetch
<lex79> Riddell: you should start to retry with kdepimlibs
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs/4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> backporting libdbusmenu-qt 0.3.3 will fix it
<lex79> shadeslayer: are you in lucid?
<shadeslayer> yes
<JontheEchidna> we had the same issue in maverick until I updated libdbusmenu the other day
<Riddell> lex79: done
<Riddell> anything else?
<lex79> nope for now, the other packages needs kdepimlibs first
<lex79> shadeslayer: can you do libdbusmenu-qt 0.3.3 backport?
<lex79> and upload to beta ppa
<shadeslayer> lex79: wheres the source?
<shadeslayer> i can have a look and try :)
<lex79> in launchpad
<shadeslayer> lex79: https://edge.launchpad.net/libdbusmenu-qt
<shadeslayer> right?
<lex79> uhm
<JontheEchidna> edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdbusmenu-qt
<JontheEchidna> can grab the maverick packaging from there
<shadeslayer> yeah im just copying the dsc url :P
<shadeslayer> E: libdbusmenu-qt source: missing-build-dependency quilt (>= 0.46-7~)
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<shadeslayer> should i just ignore that?
<lex79> uhm weird https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs/4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1/+build/1784027
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: removing the versioning from the build-dep should fix it
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: quilt has no version associated with it
<shadeslayer> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7.3), cmake, libqt4-dev, quilt, libqjson-dev, pkg-config
 * Riddell snoozes
<lex79> Riddell: kdepim? uploaded?
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-10
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: so.. its building on lucid without any problems...
<shadeslayer> heh... if i change build dep to Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7.3), cmake, libqt4-dev, quilt (>= 0.46-7~), libqjson-dev, pkg-config
<shadeslayer> it works :D
<shadeslayer> so actually adding the build dep fixes it :P
<shadeslayer> lex79: libdbusmenu-qt backported :)
<lex79> kk
<shadeslayer_> neversfelde: heh.. kmail fetches mail only till March :P
<shadeslayer_> oh wait there it is
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136470 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/ (worker.cpp worker.h workeracquire.cpp workeracquire.h) Make the question framework more extensible/less WorkerAcquire-specific.
<JontheEchidna> Is it bad to feel smug about people in #ubuntu+1 having CSD-related crashes?
<rww> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Robert. :)
<rww> hey :)
<DarkwingDuck> How are things in NorCal?
<rww> DarkwingDuck: they're going well. How are you settling in?
<DarkwingDuck> rww: Slowly. I'm getting a med discharge from the Navy so, I'm on the job hunt now.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136475 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/ (worker.cpp worker.h workeracquire.cpp) If the APT configuration allows the installation of untrusted packages, ask if the user really wants to install the untrusted packages
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136476 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (7 files in 2 dirs) Make the question Backend/DBus API more consistent with the existing API
<DarthFrog> Hmm,clicking on  the new Clipboard icon doesn't do anything.  Left click, right click, no response.
<DarthFrog> Holy smokes, Amarok sure crashes a lot with the new KDE.
<lex79> JontheEchidna, ScottK, Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/alessandro-ghersi/KubuntuDeveloperApplication
<lex79> no rush...I have time :)
<lex79> thank you
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger listened to "Genesis" by Pendulum 4 minutes ago; -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<ScottK> lex79: That reminds me: I notice symbol files for -workspace still need updating.
<lex79> eh I know... :(
<ScottK> lex79: Also most kinfocenter files aren't getting installed in the binary.  I can't figure that one out.
<lex79> Thanks ScottK, workspace is a big package now
<ScottK> No kidding.
<ScottK> I've got a few plasma-netbook/desktop fixes to push.
<jjesse-netbook> ScottK: just updated to the new KDE beta and have some issues on my netbook if that is what you are talking about
<ScottK> jjesse-netbook: Probably not.
<jjesse-netbook> hrmm ok
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136487 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp backend.h worker/worker.cpp) Fix up signals and slots
<jjesse-netbook> on my dell mini when i mouse up to the system tray that is hidden i get a white background
<ScottK> I had something like that with 4.4.80, but it eventually went away
<ScottK> Dunno what caused it.
<jjesse-netbook> hrmm ok
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136489 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/ (qaptbatch.cpp qaptbatch.h) Implement a questionOccurred() function, and show a question when worker asks about untrusted packages
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopta1525-jpg.jpg choice++
<maco> JontheEchidna: nixternal figured out what i was doing wrong. needed to use KGlobal.locale().language() within the main class and then pass its return value to whatever other functions need it
<JontheEchidna> a bit fiddly
 * JontheEchidna blames python
<nigelb> Hola folks.  We're having an ubuntu user day next month, I was wondering if anyone here would like to talk about Desktop environments, specifically KDE and XFCE, would be great. Any takers?
<nigelb> DarkwingDuck, nixternal: ^ ?
<DarkwingDuck> nigelb: Would love to.
<DarkwingDuck> Don't know much about anything other then KDE
<nigelb> DarkwingDuck: *hugs* I'll put you down for it
<nigelb> Also, talk about all DE's and how they differ etc
<DarkwingDuck> nigelb: email me the details... darkwingduck@kubuntu.org 
<nigelb> you *can* talk of how awesome kubuntu is, I don't mind :)
<DarkwingDuck> I'll do the research
<DarkwingDuck> I would be honored :)
<maco> suggestion: DarkwingDuck pairs up with a xubuntu persosn
<maco> *person
<nigelb> DarkwingDuck: here's the details of user days in general https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/CourseSuggestions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/lucid
<DarkwingDuck> maco: have any in mind?
<nigelb> DarkwingDuck: if you can find somoen to pair up from xubuntu that would be great
<maco> /j #xubuntu-devel and look around?
<nigelb> maco: charlie-tca?
<DarkwingDuck> Wife uses Ubuntu so I'm good for Gnome and KDE
<maco> DarkwingDuck: your assimilation attempts failed?
<DarkwingDuck> I know pleia2 is a xubuntu user
<maco> ooh yeah
<DarkwingDuck> maco: I was lucky enough to break her from windows
<DarkwingDuck> I'll talk to her. She would love to do it. I've worked with her int eh Cali loco
<DarkwingDuck> *in the
<nigelb> \o/
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136491 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Since answering "No" to the InstallUntrusted warning is an unusual pseudo-error, we need to close the dialog after we've responded to the worker.
<ScottK> Riddell and lex79: I pushed my workspace changes to bzr.  I'm not sure what's up with kinfocenter and the symbol files still need fixing, but I think the plasma-desktop/netbook changes needed for the javascript config stuff to work are done.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136505 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/workerinstallprogress.cpp Separate the failed item string and the error text string, as one would expect.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136506 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Improve the presentation of commit errors.
<JontheEchidna> Tonight's conquests: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopcj1525-jpg.jpg , http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopta1525-jpg.jpg
 * JontheEchidna snoozes
<sushilcha> i was testing new kde 4.5 beta2 and can't seem to have blur effect.. in intel 945GM
<sushilcha> is it not supported yet in intel 945 cards?
<nixternal> CHICAGO BLACKHAWKS FOR THE WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<valorie> good lord, Americans win the Stanley Cup?
<nixternal> shush
<valorie> what is going on with the Canadians
<valorie> lol
<nixternal> an american team with about 3 american players :D
<valorie> yeah, I was gonna say
<nixternal> the rest are from canada pretty much
<valorie> I bet most are Canucks
<nixternal> one from slovakia, one from sweden
<nixternal> maybe 2 from slovakia actually
<valorie> wow
<valorie> I guess that isn't too surprising
<valorie> considering Olympic hockey
<nixternal> yeah, never thought i would say this, but there are some smart canucks...to bad they are all here in Chicago :p
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I used to go to Totems games, in Seattle
<valorie> minor league
<valorie> almost all Canadian players
<valorie> plus a few Minnesotans or whatever
<nixternal> though, our american super star, patrick kane, won the game
<nixternal> yeah, our big guy buff is from minnesota
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> most kids don't grow up playing in Seattle
<nixternal> though he learned to play hockey in chicago so he didn't get involved in gang life there...weird, and actually sounds quite backwards to me, but oh well, he rocks now!
<valorie> the lakes and even ponds rarely freeze
<nixternal> yeah, we were frozen all winter here in chicago...we froze early and thawed late
<nixternal> and now it is freakin' hot!
<valorie> still like early spring here
<valorie> a thunderstorm and rain today
<nixternal> today was hot and windy, tomorrow cool and windy, then friday and saturday, hot and watch out for that storm!
<valorie> it's Chicago, you don't have to repeat the windy part
<valorie> lol
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> though this year has been really windy compared to previous years
<nixternal> heck, we had tornadoes close again this past week
<valorie> we actually have had a couple of funnel clouds in Washington in the last month
<valorie> weird, because it has not yet been hot
<valorie> or even hardly WARM
<valorie> I'm hoping it warms up by father's day
<valorie> we have gone to beer fest that day ever since the kids were legal
<valorie> but it isn't much fun in the cold and wind
<nixternal> mmmm beer fest
<nixternal> that is one thing we need here in chicago, a beer fest
<valorie> some of the most delicious brews around here
<nixternal> we have 2 great brews here in chicago...goose island and two brothers...or a midwest beer fest, then bells and greak lakes could join in on the goodness
<valorie> http://www.washingtonbeer.com/wabf.htm
<nixternal> Nearly 200 beers on tap
<nixternal> FOR
<valorie> my middle son brews some tasty beer too
<nixternal> THE
<nixternal> WIN
<nixternal> there is a bar here we go to...they have over 1,000 different american microbrewed beers bottled, and have like damn near 300 beers on tap
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, if you watch the partying going on in chicago right now, where the huge crowd is, they are standing in front of that place :)
<valorie> it's just cool to wander around, and taste whatever you want
<valorie> compare notes with perfect strangers, and those you come with
<valorie> etc.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I was going to fix 559154 in kubuntu-firefox-installer, but your switching of a native package to 3.0 (quilt) format has me seriously confused.  AFAICT this should be native and so WTF on patches in a native package?
 * ScottK gives up.
<sushilcha> anybody successful with blur effect in intel 945?
<Lynoure> Hi, my screenlock only works once per boot, and jussi guided me to ask here. 
<Lynoure> I've tried with    qdbus  org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver /ScreenSaver Lock
<Lynoure> and that result to    Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.LimitsExceeded
<Lynoure> The destination service "org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver" has a full message queue
<valorie> Lynoure: I don't know, but I think you'll help yourself out if you also state what you are using
<valorie> lucid, maverick, what?
<Lynoure> valorie: lucid
<Lynoure> a very new install, and this has happened to me since day one
<valorie> I think most everyone is sleeping right now
<valorie> so you'll need to idle for awhile
<valorie> probably
<Lynoure> No hurry. Today I'll install another Lucid (upgraded before, does not have this problem, but some other issues), if it has this too, then I have a problem. =)
<valorie> a fresh install is a good idea
<valorie> Lucid was LTS, a major, stable release
<valorie> good idea to use a fresh install rather than an upgrade
<e-jat> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<e-jat>   kdebase-plasma kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 kdepimlibs-data kubuntu-dev-tools libkfontinst4 libkonqsidebarplugin4 libkwineffects1 libmarble4 libplasma-applet-system-monitor4
<e-jat>   libplasmaclock4 libprocesscore4 libprocessui4 libqt4-assistant libtaskmanager4 libweather-ion4
<e-jat> is the package doesnt need anymore?
<valorie> e-jat: what are you trying to do?
<e-jat> dist-upgrade .. 
<e-jat> or there is a package still under build ?
<valorie> well, I would assume then, that those packages will be replaced by new ones
<valorie> dist-upgrade from what to what?
<e-jat> 4.4.4 to 4.4.85 
<valorie> you mean a KDE upgrade?
<e-jat> valorie: yups
<valorie> if so, that isn't a dist-upgrade, I don't think
<valorie> dist-upgrade is going from jaunty to lucid
<valorie> or lucid to maverick
<e-jat> but is the list is the package which doesnt use in 4.4.85 ? or maybe i should give some time to wait then see how .. 
<e-jat> valorie: owh ok .. maybe im wrongly use the term .. 
<jussi> e-jat: that list looks fine to me - there were some packages that were removed and not used anymore
<e-jat> jussi: thanks for the confirmation .. 
<valorie> now I see what you are talking about, e-jat
<jussi> valorie: likely he is terming it dist-upgrade because ot the command:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<valorie> there are lots of updates tonight
<e-jat> +1 to jussi .. :) 
<e-jat> so what is the best/suite term/word for that ? :)
<valorie> yes, I guess I have used that when not actually making a dist-upgrade
<valorie> since it does bring you completely up to date
<jussi> valorie: I always use that.
<valorie> I usually use synaptic
<valorie> I tend to use apt-get for one off packages I want
<valorie> synaptic is ugly, clunky, but simple to use
<valorie> and it's rarely messed up stuff
<valorie> ugh, E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-dev_4%3a4.4.85-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libksignalplotter.so', which is also in package libksignalplotter4 4
<valorie> so it didn't do the upgrade
 * e-jat thumb up to kubuntu ninja n developer for 4.4.85
<jussi> valorie: please report a bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<jussi> (so lex79 sees it :D )
<valorie> seems that apt-get is doing a better job than synaptic
<e-jat> :)
<valorie> any funky details lex79 will need?
<valorie> I'm used to filing bugs at b.k.o
<valorie> not often in launchpad
<jussi> valorie: just the error message I guess, and what you did to generate it. (as well as the normal stuff listed on LP there).
<valorie> done
<valorie> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/592062
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 592062 in Kubuntu PPA "Synaptic reported an error; updates failed" [Undecided,New]
<jussi> morning a|wen
<a|wen> morning jussi
 * a|wen is taking a stab at testing proposed packages this morning
<valorie> hmmm, dunno about this kde upgrade
<valorie> my widgets disappeared, and don't seem to want to be re-added
<ghostcube> apt will always do the better job than synaptic :D
<valorie> in this case, certainly
<Mamarok> WOW! Guys, that card is awesome! Thank you very, very much!
<Mamarok> Riddell, jussi, nixternal, seele, claydoh, maco, Tm_T, apachelogger, JontheEchidna, ScottK, lex79, agateau
<Mamarok> I'm almost crying now :)
<agateau> Mamarok: :)
<Lynoure> Mamarok: what card?
<Mamarok> Lynoure: I got a Birthday and Get well card from the Kubuntu team :)
<Lynoure> :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: German postal system not all it's reported to be if it didn't get to you for your birthday then :)
<apachelogger> swisss :P
 * apachelogger huggles Mamarok
<Riddell> Lynoure: I'm afraid I haven't heard of that problem with the screensaver locking
<valorie> Lynoure: did you end up doing a fresh install?
<Riddell> hmm and my own computer is too broken to investigate currently
<mfraz74> Has the sys tray menu problem been fixed?
 * jussi huggles Mamarok
<jussi> oh btw, Im guessing we need to collect testimonials for the KC? if so, peoples can write on my wiki if they wish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JussiSchultink
<Riddell> it'll be a vote of kubuntu-members so you can do whatever you want to try and impress the voters
<Riddell> mfraz74: dunno check for new libdbusmenu
<jussi> ahhh right. well Im still open to testimonials on there if peoples want to write something. :)
<mfraz74> riddell: I'm sure i downloaded a new libdbusmenu this morning
<Riddell> Lynoure: google doesn't seem to know anything about your problem either :(
<Riddell> Lynoure: I guess something is blocking and that stops it being called a second time, it would probably take some poking with gdb to find out where
<Lynoure> Riddell: yup, I would not be here if it had.
<Riddell> Lynoure: I'm afraid I can only suggest to pass you on, I think chani is the upstream kscreensaver maintainer she's usually pingable on IRC, she'll probably ask you to install KDE SC 4.5 beta 2 and see if it's still an issue there
<Lynoure> Riddell: I think I'll do that if I have the problem on the second computer too, as this one will only see use maybe 3 months from now (fought with this all of this week, now changing offices for some months)
<Lynoure> Riddell: Thank you for the info, though.
<Riddell> Lynoure: are you coming to Akademy?
<Riddell>   libkdewebkit5: Depends: libqt4-webkit (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1+git20100522) but 4:4.7~beta1+git20100522-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Riddell> huh?
<jussi> o.O
<jussi> curious. machine here is very slow grapically - desktop effects seem to be a bit strange. perhaps an issue with the ati driver :(
<kb9vqf> which ATI driver version?
<kb9vqf> 10.4?
<jussi> kb9vqf: whatever the standard fglrx is in 10.04
<kb9vqf> IIRC that is 10.4; my ATI card was very slow on any 2D painting operations with that version
 * kb9vqf dislikes ATI sometimes
<mfraz74> things seem to be slow here with nvidia drivers, i've had a couple of popups saying compositing has been disabled
<jussi> kb9vqf: so you are suggesting get a later version from ati? or?
 * jussi wonders if the radeonhd is compatible with his card
<jussi> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]
<kb9vqf> jussi: With ATI, later is usually better.
<kb9vqf> But installing it under Ubuntu can be a pain
<jussi> :(
<jussi> I wish they had a ppa...
<jussi> hrr and Ive gone and lost the whole plasma config now :( not getting anywidgets by default :(
<jussi> you know, this was an upgrade system. I think I might just start again...
<mfraz74> Sys tray menus are now working
<mfraz74> I've noticed that when I reboot Desktop view is enabled even though I've set it to Folder view and my wallpaper settings aren't saved
<mfraz74> in plasma-desktop-appletsrc there are 76 contaiments with 8 of them changing my wallpaper.
<mfraz74> can i safely remove/rename plasma-deskop-appletsrc to get the system to rebuild it?
<mfraz74> something odd is happening to kopete's sys tray menu. it flickers when I bring it up and if i access any sub menu that menu stays up when i click away from the menu
<shadeslayer> my hard disk finally arrived whee :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: heya, valorie reported a bug against the beta2 packaging just befre, you might want to take a look at it.
<jussi> shadeslayer: bug 592062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592062 in Kubuntu PPA "Synaptic reported an error; updates failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592062
<shadeslayer> jussi: sure thing
<jussi> shadeslayer: I had the same issue also on this machine here.
<koso_> mfraz: when you log off, config file will be probably recreated .. so if you want default config, you have to rename after logout (from console), or rename it and "crash" session
<shadeslayer> jussi: well that is weird since the upgrades happened smoothly for everyone through apt-get
<jussi> shadeslayer: it came for me through apt-get
<jussi> but same error
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<shadeslayer> jussi: did it give a overwrite error with apt-get?
<jussi> yes
<shadeslayer> and i think kdebase-workspace got a rebuild
<jussi> I just sudo dpkg -i --force-all'ed it and it was fine
<shadeslayer> nope.. doesnt seem to have gotten a rebuild
<mfraz74> koso_: thanks
<shadeslayer> jussi: btw can you confirm that the new libdbusmenu-qt makes the systray work fine? right click and all
<jussi> shadeslayer: no, but mfraz74 can
<jussi> I have no plasma atm
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: ^^
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: it works better apart from the odd effects with kopete
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: ok cool,at least it works now :P
<mfraz74> can someone else confirm the problems i'm having with kopete's menu?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: whats the issue? 
<koso_> if is here someone using plasma-widget-adjustableclock ... are your configuration settings saved after hiting "OK"?
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: it flickers when the menu comes up and if I go into another menu say 'set status' and click somewhere else to clear the menu, set status says up
<shadeslayer> no idea :P
<shadeslayer> ok ive gtg exam in less than 24 hours :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: can you inform lex about the same bug as well?
<Riddell> good luck shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> since he packaged kdebase-workspace :)
<koso_>  same problem with kopete menu .. after about 20 flashes, it stops and menu is usable :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thanks :D
<ghostcube> Mamarok: birthday today :O
<Mamarok> ghostcube: no, it was on Tuesday :)
<ghostcube> hmm, happy birthday :)
<ghostcube> even if its too late now :)
<Mamarok> ghostcube: thank you :)
<ghostcube> :)
<seaLne> did anyone else have problems in lucid with upgrade to beta2? i had to manually install odbcinst to get libvirtodbc0 postinst to work
<Mamarok> nope, works fine here, out of the box
<seaLne> Setting up libvirtodbc0 (6.1.0-0ubuntu3) ...
<seaLne> /var/lib/dpkg/info/libvirtodbc0.postinst: 36: odbcinst: not found
<Mamarok> seems odbcinst was already installed for me
<lex79> morning :)
<mfraz74> afternoon
<lex79> :)
<seaLne> Mamarok: kontact working for you?
<Mamarok> seaLne: yes, out of the box
<seaLne> kontact: error while loading shared libraries: libkontactinterface.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Mamarok> strange
<Mamarok> really works fine here
<mfraz74> kontact didn't work for me, but then some missing libraries were added to the PPA
<mfraz74> works fine now though
<Mamarok> the only thing I changed is removing the ugly monochrome systray icons, else it's what came with the downloads yesterday
<lex79> I fixed the kontact/kmail bug yesterday in kdepimlibs ~ppa3
<mfraz74> mamarok: how did you do that?
<seaLne> mfraz74: when were they added? i just finished updating and rebooted a few min ago
<mfraz74> sealne: some time yesterday
<seaLne> mfraz74: was it fixed in lucid?
<lex79> I fixed the kontact/kmail bug yesterday in kdepimlibs ~ppa3
<Mamarok> mfraz74: remove that folder: /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/icons/, then restart KDE
<lex79> :)
<Mamarok> you will have the beautiful Oxygen icons back
<Mamarok> seaLne: I am on Lucid
<mfraz74> thanks mamarok
<seaLne> locate libkontactinterface.so on my pc confirms i don't have it
<Mamarok> mfraz74: and complain upstream :) Eventually if all those disliking the monochrome stuff would complain, they might think again. And they use a dirty trick, svg to override the default settings
<Mamarok> seaLne: did you try dist-upgrade? sometimes that helps
<seaLne> yes thats what i did
<lex79> seaLne: which version of kdepimlibs you have? and do ls /usr/lib/libkontactinterface.so.4
<seaLne> lex79: i don't have that file
<lex79> and which version of kdepimlibs is in your system?
<seaLne> kdepimlibs5 4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1~ppa3
<lex79> do you have libkontactinterface4 installed? if not, install it with kubuntu ppa enabled
<seaLne> lex79: ah that seems to have added it, my dist-upgrade dosen't seem to have gone very well
<lex79> ok
<mfraz74> lex79: is digikam 1.3 going to be part of the beta PPA?
<lex79> yes we can do
<mfraz74> :)
<seaLne> i also had to manaully install libakonadi-contact4 libakonadi-next4 to get kontact working
<seaLne> thanks for the help
<lex79> no problem
<ghostcube> mfraz74: and you have all ppas opened maybe anything is missing inside the upgrade?
<shadeslayer> hehe.. kontact crashes here too :P
<mfraz74> ghostcube: ?
<ghostcube> the ppa backport and update kubuntu repo :)
<apachelogger> did I mention that there is #fluffy now?
<Riddell> I'm utterly bemused by this libkdewebkit5 dependency issue
<Riddell> I can't think of any reason why it would pick up libqt4-webkit 4.7.0 instead of libqt4-webkit 4.7
<Riddell> quick fix would be to reversion qtwebkit but I'd really prefer to understand where the issue comes from
<seaLne> is this related to rekonq crashing?
<lex79> no
<debfx> Riddell: I suspect pkg-kde-tools symbols helper magic causes that issue
<lex79> debfx: did you add symbol file for libqt4-webkit ?
<lex79> in the last upload I mean
<jussi> nice. now I have a new install :)
<debfx> lex79: yes, but the version of the symbols are 4.7~beta...
<Riddell> there is a /var/lib/dpkg/info/libqt4-webkit.symbols file but there's nothing about 4.7.0 in it only 4.7
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136681 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Use KMessageBox::errorList instead of using hackish methods to make our own list for handling UntrustedError. We can do proper plural i18n support for UntrustedError.
<Riddell> libkdewebkit5 in the ninjas PPA also depends on 4.7.0, why did we not have this problem there?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pingy
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pongy
<lex79> Riddell: because in ninja ppa I built almost all packages before the debfx upload iirc
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do we hae reports about k3b failing occasionally on ubuntu 10.04?
<JontheEchidna> not that I can recall
<Riddell> this makes no sense, but I'm out of ideas so I'm just going to have to upload qtwebkit reversioned to 4.7.0
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: /usr/bin/wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.
<apachelogger> looks like security.conf gets in the way of wodim?
<apachelogger> random guess that is
<JontheEchidna> wodim is a bunch of crap
<JontheEchidna> but what it's forking has licensing issues, which is why it was forked
<ScottK> It's other major feature is a different maintainer.
<Riddell> k3b didn't work in maverick last I tried it
<jussi> before I reinstalled, k3b didnt work with 4.5beta. someone may want to check that now
<ScottK> CDs are so 1999.
<jussi> lol
<Mamarok> Riddell: you do kayak, don't you? Vollmer, the Ampache guy does to, we just talked about in the amarok dev channel
<Riddell> ooh
<ScottK> Mamarok: Yes.  He does: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-release
<lex79> lol
<dantti> Riddell: is it possible to add a kubuntu-logo.png in /usr/share/pixmaps, I don't know how the debconf works on ubuntu, since there isn't a ubuntu-logo
<dantti> Riddell: btw I've installed kubuntu on the laptop :P
<dantti> s/the/my
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136694 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Use KMessageBox::warningContinueCancel, since we're asking the user if he/she wants to continue
<Riddell> dantti: yes it's possible to have a logo there but for what purpose and what does debconf have to do with it?
<Riddell> dantti: ooh, a convert :)
<dantti> Riddell: hehe, well the gnome debconf dialog  shows at the top the distribution logo
<e-jat> Errors were encountered while processing:
<e-jat>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-dev_4%3a4.4.85-0ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1_i386.deb
<e-jat> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<e-jat> :(
<JontheEchidna> dantti: btw, could you svn add QCupsStrings.* please?
<e-jat> another machine .. not successful upgrade :(
<dantti> Riddell: http://img685.imageshack.us/my.php?image=conffile.png  like this
 * dantti is always forgetting to add files to svn :P
<e-jat> anyone already facing the same prob?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> e-jat: could you paste the entire install log please?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: done
<JontheEchidna> :D
<dantti> :P let's see if today I add progress support to debconf-kde :D
<Riddell> dantti: actually I'd rather not have a logo it just creates hassle for derivatives (some discussion at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/UDSNotes/UDU/Branding)
<lex79> e-jat: I uploaded a new version ~ppa3, try to upgrade when it's ready https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages
<dantti> hmm well it run lsb_release -is so it should be easy imo
<e-jat> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/447772/
<e-jat> lex79: owh ok .. thanks .. 
<lex79> np
<e-jat> lex79: just wondering .. y i upgrade my virtual machine work out of the box .. but suddenly want to upgrade in native have a prob
<Riddell> dantti: the logo is already installed at /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/desktoptheme/default/widgets/branding.svgz if that can be used
<dantti> Riddell: I just think that the dialog looks prettier :P but if you think it's a bad thing i don't even loose time being 1x1 with debconf
<dantti> Riddell: well that is a very hardcoded path, if all pointed to the same place (/usr/share/pixmaps) and were dicoverable by lsb_release -is   it would be simple
<lex79> e-jat: depends on which packages you already have installed...
<Riddell> dantti: yes that can be done too
<dantti> Riddell: this is the current debconf logic http://pastebin.ca/1880403
<e-jat> owh ok .. maybe inside the vm is fresh install ... whereby in native got a lot of stuff .. 
<lex79> e-jat: yes
<dantti> the only problem with that is that you would have to replace the ubuntu-logo (that doesn't exist in kunbuntu)
<dantti> since lsb_release -si gives ubuntu not kubuntu
<Riddell> dantti: does it exist in ubuntu desktop?
<dantti> hmm I don't know 
<dantti> can't test here .......
<Riddell> not there http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=ubuntu-logo.png&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any
 * dantti wanders what is shown in ubuntu gnome debconf dialogs...
<dantti> *wonders
<Riddell> maybe they use a custom theme?
<ScottK> Riddell: I figured out kinfocenter.  I _almost_ had it fixed yesterday.
<Riddell> it may well not use a logo though for the derivative branding issue
<ScottK> One extra "/" in debian/rules did me in.
<Riddell> ScottK: ooh nasty /
<ScottK> lex79: Any chance you could do the -workspace symbol file updates?
<ScottK> If we get that, I think we can have -workspace "done" in short order.
<dantti> Riddell: i don't think they use a custom theme, but maybe it shows the debian-logo, or nobody notice that the logo could not be loaded :P
<lex79> ScottK: dead line? :) I can do but I have to go out now, I come back in a couple of hours
<ScottK> lex79: Sooner the better, but a few hours is fine.
<lex79> ok
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136699 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp Support Media Change questions from the worker.
<JontheEchidna> now it just needs debconf and conf file support :)
<JontheEchidna> I would like to test media change somehow...
<JontheEchidna> but how?
<e-jat> \0/ finish build .. /me retrying .. 
<maco> Riddell: you've heard of lynoure's screensaver problem before, from me. i had that problem too with karmic i think. with lucid it doesnt even work once per boot. i pkill kscreenlocker to get into my system
<ghostcube> is 4.4.85 going to be packaged?
<ghostcube> :)
<dantti> JontheEchidna: add a kubuntu cd, remove all you http sources and try to install something
<ScottK> ghostcube: It's already done.
<ghostcube> ScottK: hmmm? i only seen 4.4.80 thats why iam asking but its not in experimental or am i blind?
<ScottK> ghostcube: -beta PPA.
<ghostcube> ahhhh ok :)
<ghostcube> woah stupid me thx ScottK :|
<ghostcube> iam blind today 
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136710 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Properly connect signals and slots
<txwikinger> Riddell: when will the KubuntuTutorialDay happen?
<shtylman> Riddell: might be good to disable logout and login sound for the SRU ?
<shtylman> seems like a low risk change
<Riddell> txwikinger: Johan Thelin has kindly offered to be a star speaker but he's busy in June so maybe not until next month
<ScottK> shtylman: Why?
<shtylman> ScottK: to make logout faster
<shtylman> logout sound blocks logout
<txwikinger> Riddell: ok.. cool just wanted to know an about time frame... next month I probably have time to do something too
<ScottK> shtylman: Is logout speed a regression from Karmic?
<shtylman> and no reason to make users suffer it if we can easily help them
<shtylman> ScottK: I think same problem happens in karmic iirc
<ScottK> If it's not a regression, we should leave it.
<Riddell> txwikinger: got a tutorial/talk to give?
<shtylman> ScottK: its a usability bug imho
<ScottK> shtylman: SRU should be about serious bugs and regressions.  Design and functional improvements just go in the dev release.
<txwikinger> Riddell: I can always do bug triage if it is needed
<ScottK> shtylman: I agree it's a bug, but not one we should SRU for.
<shtylman> gotcha
<txwikinger> Riddell: I might have something else, but I need to thing about it a little mroe
<ScottK> txwikinger: Thanks for jumping on the PPA bug triage.  That's a big help.
<txwikinger> ScottK: no problem
<txwikinger> btw.. how do those bug get assigned to PPA in the first place?
<ScottK> People filed them.
<ScottK> I created the kubuntu-ppa project a while back for PPA bugs.  This was the first time we officially used it, but people found it anyway.
<ScottK> I think it's better to keep the PPA bugs out of the regular bug tracker.
<txwikinger> ScottK: I agree.. I just wondered if they get there automatically or if they are put there manually
<ScottK> Manually
<txwikinger> I think we need to also add a step in our regular triage to move them to the PPA if they belong there
<ScottK> Agreed.
<agateau> Riddell: do you know if someone already packaged Qt 4.7 for Lucid?
<Riddell> agateau: yes it's in the beta PPA along with KDE SC 4.5 beta
<Riddell> see kubuntu.org
<agateau> Riddell: ok thanks
<ScottK> Handy having a web site like that.
<agateau> :)
<debfx> Riddell: I've packaged the new rekonq beta: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/rekonq_0.4.95-0ubuntu1.dsc
<JontheEchidna> amichair: The ktorrent plasmoid seems much better in 4.0 than I remember it being :)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: if only it didn't have a gaping memory leak in it :-/ (fixed in trunk)
<Riddell> debfx: ooh
<JontheEchidna> ouch
<JontheEchidna> amichair: are they going to do a 4.0.1 soon?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: dunno
<amichair> JontheEchidna: whachu workin on? the apt thing?
<agateau> hey, is there a way to convince maverick alternate cd to install from a usb drive?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: yep yep
<JontheEchidna> amichair: An apt library as well as a replacement for install-package using the library
<amichair> JontheEchidna: is there any wiki page or such explaining the current situation vs the desired one? how apt usage is structured etc?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: The code is here: websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/libs/libqapt
<ScottK> agateau: I think alternates work for usb-creator.  rgreening would know for sure.
<JontheEchidna> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/
<agateau> ScottK: my fault maybe, I used unetbootin, the thing is: it boots, but complains it can't mount the cd
<ScottK> agateau: Don't use that.
<ScottK> usb-creator-kde ftw.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: thanks, I'd be happy to do a review when I have a tad of free time
<agateau> ScottK: ok, just curious, what's wrong with unetbootin?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: It's a wrapper library around the libapt-pkg library.
<JontheEchidna> providing a much better api
<JontheEchidna> there's also a shaman backend using libqapt in kde svn
<rgreening> usb-creator-kde was tested with alternate. Should be just fine under lucid to make an alternate cd for maverick
<rgreening> agateau: ^
<ScottK> agateau: usb-creator(-kde) is designed to work with our ISO's.  I've no idea about unetbootin, but I've seen people have problems with it before, switch to usb-creator and have it work.
<rgreening> I tested at UDS all possibilities.
<ScottK> agateau: ^^^ is exactly why you want to be using usb-creator-kde.
 * agateau tries usb-creator
<rgreening> and if there's a bug, I can get it fixed in short order agateau :)
<agateau> rgreening: that's a plus!
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I'll have to read up on that (don't even know what shaman is)
 * rgreening goes out for coffee
 * agateau tries its usb drive again
<JontheEchidna> amichair: ah, it's an abstracted package manager that can use interchangeable backends. A bit alpha and a bit on the power user side, but...
<JontheEchidna> still a bit neat
<amichair> JontheEchidna: and the purpose of ur lib is to make the underlying lib more usable?
<amichair> or add higher-level functionality too?
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136730 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/TODO Update TODO
<JontheEchidna> amichair: It also implements a worker that does the actual installing or checking for updates
<agateau> rgreening: ScottK: works much better, thanks
<JontheEchidna> so that all other consumers can use that one apt implementation
<amichair> cool
<JontheEchidna> If something minimal like an install-package replacement is wanted, you don't even have to use the lib (except for a few enum values) and can interface with the worker over DBus
<lex79> JontheEchidna: if we build the packake with debian-qt-kde.mk and not with dh --with pkgkde_symolhelper, I have to use the old way to update the symbol file?
<lex79> so manually?
<JontheEchidna> pkgkde-symbolshelper should still work
<JontheEchidna> oh
<lex79> uhm
<JontheEchidna> yeah, you'd have to use itmanually
<lex79> :(
<JontheEchidna> I thought you meant the old-old way of applying the diff by hand
<JontheEchidna> pkgkde_symbols helper patch patch.diff -p packagename
<JontheEchidna> ^the new old way ;)
<lex79> yes
<lex79> JontheEchidna: the old way is write the new symbols or delete them in symbol files 
<lex79> for me
<ScottK> lex79: I just finished pushing my changes to bzr, so your timing is good.
<lex79> eh :)
<ScottK> lex79: Let me know when you're done and I'll review/upload.
<lex79> ok
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm packaging qt 4.6.3 because KDE trunk needs it, ok to put it in lucid-backports?
<ScottK> Riddell: Can we test it in a PPA first?
<ScottK> I still didn't get over the last Qt official backport we did.
<Riddell> can do
<nixternal> Mamarok: you are welcome, glad to see you are feeling better, and happy birthday as well :)
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1136783 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (7 files in 2 dirs) Add a warningOccurred signal for notifying about non-fatal errors or other warnings that do not require feedback.
<neversfelde> KDE notifications are not working with Quassel and Kopete since the last 4.5 beta update for lucid
<mfraz74> is anyone else seeing this - launchpad bug 592356
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592356 in Kubuntu PPA "Knode icons are too big." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592356
<mfraz74> neversfelde: which notifications are you on about?
<neversfelde> message indicator is working, but KDE itself does not display anything I think
<mfraz74> i seem to be getting notifications from kopete here
<neversfelde> mfraz74: would you ping me?
<mfraz74> sending
<lex79> ScottK: I need more time, but seems I can do today, I'm coordinating with modax to don't raise the delta
<ScottK> lex79: Great.  I'd rather have it right than right now.
<lex79> agree
<neversfelde> ok, my fault, restarting plasma-desktop helped
<mfraz74> is anyone else using knode here?
<lex79> ScottK: modax has to go now but he will back in 2 hours, he is a bible of symbols and every thing about packaging. I learnt much :) 
<ScottK> lex79: OK.  Let me know.
<lex79> kk
<lex79> someone can retry? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1
<delight> where do i configure konqueror to use webkit ? installed kpart-webkit ... can't find the option to configure it 
<JontheEchidna> file associations -> search for html -> select html from the "text" category -> go to the "embedding" tab -> move the webkit kpart up
<delight> JontheEchidna: thnx :) 
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/pulseaudio/1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu16
<JontheEchidna> All the bits for PulseAudio are in place once that builds. All we'll have to do is add it to the seed now
<blueyed> Is ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta considered to be up-to-date? or still building or something? because a lot of packages won't be upgraded currently. How is kubuntu-ninja different?
<ScottK> blueyed: kubuntu-ninja is the one we use before the new release is publically available.
<ScottK> There's not anything currently there that's not in the beta ppa too.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Excellent.  
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'd say go ahead and seed it then.
<lex79> very good :)
<JontheEchidna> pushed. kubuntu-meta upload pending rekonq MIR approval
<JontheEchidna> We should get both rekonq and pulse in by alpha2 if all goes well
<lex79> \o/
<ScottK> Are there any packages other than -workspace that use gpsd?
<ScottK> It's in Main now.
<ScottK> (workspace change is in bzr pending lex79's resolution of the symbol files)
<blueyed> ScottK: I see. Then I should probably not trying to install the beta, given the number of held back packages, and others getting removed?
<ScottK> blueyed: pastebin the list.
<blueyed> ScottK: from aptitude safe-upgrade?
<ScottK> Sure.
 * ScottK would prefer apt-get dist-upgrade, but whatever
<JontheEchidna> hmm, all the kde updates finally got unblocked on maverick
<blueyed> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/4wz6nYmv
<delight> ScottK: for me there are still packges updateing from beta1 -> beta2 in maverick ... and there are still some packages in beta1 ... i guess it takes a while till they are on all mirrors
<ScottK> delight: In maverick itself stuff is still building.
<delight> yes probably ;)
<blueyed> ScottK: trying to install/upgrade digikam, would remove e.g. kshutdown: http://pastebin.com/H9XYQGWj
<ScottK> blueyed: What does apt-get dist-upgrade say?
<blueyed> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/a8AbQg0y
<ScottK> blueyed: You have an odd system there.
<ScottK> The following packages have been kept back: libquicktime1 (1.1.4-1 => 1.0.3+debian-1.3)
<ScottK> $ rmadison libquicktime1
<ScottK> libquicktime1 |  2:1.1.4-1 | lucid/universe | amd64, i386
<ScottK> libquicktime1 |  2:1.1.5-1 | maverick/universe | amd64, i386
<blueyed> http://pastebin.com/xPAxrGBL
<blueyed> coming from debian-multimedia or something, I'll investigate
<ScottK> blueyed: Except for plasma-desktop most of the removals look fine.
<blueyed> also kwin?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> That's a transitional package replaced by kde-window-manager
<ScottK> blueyed: What happens if you sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop?
<blueyed> http://pastebin.com/NMjXeCbS
<ScottK> blueyed: Could you do it with -V (or -v I can never remember)
<blueyed> ScottK: libquicktime1 would be 3:1.0.3+debian-1.3 from debian-multimedia - not upgradable, but should not matter in this case.
<blueyed> ScottK: sure: http://pastebin.com/Buf8HmGP
<ScottK> blueyed: OK, it's just I get suspicious when I see third party packages in the midst of a mess.
<ScottK> Something is definitel wrong there.
<ScottK> blueyed: You're using kubuntu backports PPA on Lucid, right?
<blueyed> ScottK: yes, kubuntu-ppa/backports, too
<ScottK> blueyed: I don't see what the problem is.  I think there's a bad conflicts somewhere, but I don't find it.
<blueyed> I have ppa, beta and backports from the kubuntu-ppa
<blueyed> ScottK: so, is kshutdown installable for you?
<blueyed> 2.0~beta8-1
<ScottK> blueyed: I'm not running the 4.5 beta on Lucid.
<JontheEchidna> 2.0beta9-2 installs fine in maverick
<blueyed> Here's more info with "-o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes": http://pastebin.com/Ly7GCkBS
<blueyed> ScottK: kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 should get removed?
<ScottK> blueyed: Yes, also an obsolete transitiona package
<blueyed> kshutdown depends on it.
<blueyed> 2.0~beta8-1 at least
<lex79> ScottK: can you retry? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1/+build/1783971
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1/+build/1783973
<ScottK> blueyed: What happens if you manually remove kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 and then try again?
<ScottK> lex79: Done
<blueyed> ScottK: I have manually removed kshutdown now, and upgrade kdebase-workspace and plasma-desktop now. Whoops.. because dist-upgrade would have removed "kdebase-plasma" and I thought that would be bad, but would apparently be ok probably. I guest dist-upgrading after this will work out OK. So, kshutdown was blocking all this then.
<shadeslayer> um.. why the updates?
<shadeslayer> ( kde 4.5 )
<ScottK> Argh.
 * ScottK just had security updates automatically installed.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: :P
<ScottK> Won't happen again.
<ScottK> $ sudo apt-get remove packagekit
<txwikinger> does it make any sense to have and incomplete 4.5?
<txwikinger> -d
<ScottK> Riddell: Somehow updates have started automatically installing on Lucid.  There's an open bug about this and it just happened to me (and I know it didn't before).  
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: no :P
 * txwikinger just wondered :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: maybe because of the packagekit SRU ?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: There was an SRU?
 * ScottK looks
<shadeslayer> i think sp
<shadeslayer> *so
<ScottK> No, just in karmic
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i meant in kpk
<ScottK> Oh
<shadeslayer> kpk doesnt respect user settings... theres an open bug about that too
<ScottK> Nope, that's in -proposed and I don't have that enabled.
<shadeslayer> ahh... ok
 * amichair got bitten by that bug too.
<shadeslayer> jussi: btw i think that libksignalplotter error should be gone now,lex79 seems to have uploaded a new package correcting that
<shadeslayer> btw anything b0rked with maverick as of the latest ISO build?
<shadeslayer> im installing it tommorow :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: 4.4.85 isn't done building in maverick yet.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: no problem,thats fine,i just want to know if the installer works OK ?
<shadeslayer> like itll get me to a TTY at least :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It works for Alpha 1.  I'd grab that instead of a daily and upgrade from it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: well... im going to nuke my entire system tomorrow,so ill try out both :P
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> glatzor: Would you please have a look at Bug #586497?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 586497 in packagekit (Ubuntu Lucid) "kpackagekit install security update in automatic mode without authorization" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586497
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^ not sure if he got that :P
<ScottK> Thanks.
<blueyed> ScottK: worked out. Therefore, please consider updating kshutdown in the ppa, too.
<ScottK> blueyed: OK.  I don't usually mess with the PPA stuff much.  Maybe lex79 will do it ....
<lex79> I should rebuild kshutdown?
<blueyed> Woot! Tiling in kwin :)
<blueyed> lex79: yes, it blocks the beta2 upgrade
<blueyed> in the beta ppa
<lex79> ok
<blueyed> not just rebuild. it has a bad depends on the 4+5 package
<blueyed> the version from maverick should work probably
<blueyed> lex79: ^^
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw have you tried the shutdown button and the choose WM buttons in KDM? do they work for you?
<blueyed> shadeslayer: not for me
<blueyed> they do nothing when clicked
<shadeslayer> blueyed: same thing here...
<shadeslayer> bad dbus calls?
<lex79> WM button?
<shadeslayer> they go in and out... thats all :P
<blueyed> lex79: window manager button
<shadeslayer> lex79: the button which lets you choose between KDE/Gnome/terminal
<lex79> ah
<lex79> I didn't try
<ScottK> lex79: I'm looking at kdeaccessibility in New.  I think it needs a transitional package for kttsd.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: didnt kttsd get renamed to jovie?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It did.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok then i dont know the concept of a transitional package :
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> However without a transitional kttsd package that depends on jovie, users won't get the new package.
<lex79> ScottK: oh right
<lex79> forgot about that
<shadeslayer> ScottK: whats a transitional package?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's an empty package with the old name that depends on the new one.  That way when a user upgrades, the new one gets added to their system.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ah ok,for people who dont know the new name yet
<ScottK> Exactly.
<lex79> blueyed: I uploaded kshutdown to kubuntu-beta ppa
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what does the entry in control file look like?
<shadeslayer> apart from the usual fields.... 
<ScottK> It's like a normal package except you add to the description "This is a transitional package that may be safely removed after upgrade".
<lex79> shadeslayer: are you doing it?
<ScottK> The big difference is it doesn't ship any files.
<shadeslayer> lex79: i can do it tomorrow... just gathering info :)
<shadeslayer> lex79: can you let me do it? i can learn that way :)
<lex79> sure ;)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ill have a look at some transitional packages tomorrow and then make the necessary changes :)
 * ScottK is currently retrying about half of KDE in maverick.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: :D
<shadeslayer> ejat: hey :)
<shadeslayer> ejat: im not working on any package as of now,but will start working on loads of them tomorrow :D
<ejat> loads?
<shadeslayer> ejat: basically ill be doing merges
<shadeslayer> !merge | ejat 
<ubottu> ejat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<shadeslayer> ejat: i can help you tomorrow,i have a exam in 7 hours :P,so busy studyong :D
<shadeslayer> *studying
<shadeslayer> but after that im free for like 2.5 months xD
<ejat> owh ok .. good luck 
<shadeslayer> ejat: also checkout #ubuntu-packaging and #ubuntu-motu,thats where all the packaging action is :D
<shadeslayer> ejat: thanks :D
<ejat> :) welcome
<blueyed> here is the kdm bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=239006 - workaround: use middle click :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 239006 in general "kdm 4 4 80-4 5 menu and session buttons dead" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> any idea why kontact doesnt start? Backtrace here : http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/3UyPk3EV
<shadeslayer> heh.. removed config and all is well
<Trouble_> Not more KDE beta updates to apply? :-p
<lex79> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/4:4.4.85-0ubuntu2/+build/1784332
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/4:4.4.85-0ubuntu2/+build/1784334
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1/+build/1784054
<lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1/+build/1784052
<Riddell> lex79: what's this?
<lex79> Riddell: retry please...
<Riddell> lex79: kdeedu is waiting for kdebindings
<Riddell> utils too
<lex79> ah, kdebindings is built only on i386
 * Riddell uploads qt 4.6.3 to kubuntu-ppa updates
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-11
<Mamarok> nixternal: thanks a lot, we went celebrating my last session tonight, and my aunt turned 80 today so we combined that :)
<Trouble_> Dolphin keeps crashing for me in beta 2 :-(
<Trouble_> Also kmess seems to cause graphical chaos with beta 2
 * Trouble_ puts the computer in the bin and goes back to pencil and paper
<shtylman> any place I can get a list of all the packages we ship on a cd?
<ScottK> shtylman: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/maverick-desktop-i386.manifest
<shtylman> ScottK: gracias
<ScottK> shtylman: Note that "we ship on a CD" actually encompasses more than that, since that is one image and there are several.
<shtylman> I see
<ScottK> That gives you the idea though.
<shtylman> right... basically want to toy around with some visualization ideas or something
<ScottK> Any reason we didn't upload kdepim 4.4.4 to Maverick?
<CIA-91> [kdepimlibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100611064742-3lyz53za3xuayhkh * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Make -dev replace the lib, since /usr/lib/libkontactinterface.so was in 4.4.4 (PPA release) in the lib and not the -dev package.
<CIA-91> [kdepimlibs] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100611064920-cp0fw9l3z244ceaq * debian/patches/kubuntu_01_increase_fail_timeout.patch revert unwanted change
 * jussi hi 5's apachelogger
 * apachelogger hugs jussi
<apachelogger> jussi: wanna give fluffy alpha1 candidate a try?
<jussi> apachelogger: not right now, Im at work
<apachelogger> jussi: you are not doing that sort of stuff at work? ^^
<jussi> is it a new security feature or just a bug that I have to type my user name every login (it used to remember it)?
<jussi> apachelogger: not today - its a bit crazy busy atm
<valorie> jussi, I noticed the same thing
<valorie> slightly annoying
<jussi> valorie: I keep typing my password in the user field :/
<valorie> same here
<valorie> fortunately, my dogs and cat can't read
<valorie> lol
<jussi> hehe
<apachelogger> jussi: more like bug I suppose
<apachelogger> you should ask ossi though ^^
 * apachelogger always thinks stuff in kdm is a bug but then it turns out ossi meant it to be a security feature :P
<valorie> turns out to be the opposite for me
<valorie> since I keep typing my passwd in plain text
<apachelogger> see, that is a problem, you are tying your password without first checking whether this is the real kdm, by not remember the uname you are not as easily lead to do that...
<apachelogger> clearly this is meant to prevent desktop-manager-phising 
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<valorie> well, I shut down my laptop every night, so when I start it up the next morning, it darn well better be the real kdm!
<valorie> unless my cat is evil
<valorie> oh, wait
 * apachelogger is scared
<valorie> we put a bell on her, so she can't sneak up on the birds
<valorie> or me, for that matter
<valorie> sharp claws, gads
<apachelogger> see, scary
<valorie> scary, and yet still a cutie
<valorie> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1497498&l=6962600b02&id=507013560
<ghostcube> o/
<agateau> mmm, it seems my package of qt 4.7 with appmenu support does not play well with lucid kde 4.4 :/
<agateau> my machine threaten me to remove all of kde if I install the 4.7 packages :/
<agateau> are kdelibs packages tied to a specific version of qt
<agateau> ?
<shadeslayer> ok a bit OT,but which do i install first? Arch or Kubuntu Maverick?
<ghostcube> mav
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: sure?
<ghostcube> think so 
<ghostcube> why do you want to install archi o.O
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: im distro hopping :)
<ghostcube> arch is somehow an ubuntu for snobs :D
<ghostcube> lol
<ghostcube> shadeslayer: try fc 13 
<ghostcube> :)
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: heh... im trying it out,lets see how it works out :utut:D
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> there is an working neveau
<shadeslayer> Riddell: anything need testing in the installer?
 * shadeslayer updates ISO
<Riddell> cor, it's a Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> it is!
<Hobbsee> upgraded my linode, and it connected all my default channels again
<shadeslayer> wheee.... im in maverick :D
<shadeslayer> ubiquity is fail though.. if you click on skip frontend dies but install continues :)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> that is not fixed?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dont think so :)
<apachelogger> it is doing that for ages :/
<shadeslayer> yeah i did see that on lp 
<apachelogger> http://fluffy.jussi01.com/2010/06/10/previews-of-fluffy/
<shadeslayer> i wonder if the ubuntu installer has the same issue
<apachelogger> prolly not, IIRC the current ubiquity KDE frontend does loads of evil things in order to simulate all sorts of weirdness
<jussi> apachelogger: ahh, so tsimpson set you up with a wordpress instance :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: that seems a bit harsh
<apachelogger> well, it is manually doing QEventLoops
<apachelogger> thing is, IIRC all that is just necessary so that no blocking happens when doing things with the backend
<apachelogger> then again the UI is _a lot_ of code and I did not bother enough to look that close ;)
<apachelogger> jussi: yes he did thanks for doing the hosting \o/
<jussi> apachelogger: you want to know something funny? 
<apachelogger> I might as well...
<jussi> the machine that your website is on.... is a netbook :D
<shadeslayer_> hahah :D
<apachelogger> that is indeed funny ^^
<jussi> see - thats how cool ubuntu is :D
<shadeslayer> see even the fluffy website is so light :P
<apachelogger> well, it is mostly made out of fluff
<apachelogger> cant weigh much
<jussi> that machine runs my 6 user quassel core, my blog, fluffy blog a few bots, and soem other niceties
<jussi> its rather cool for an atom 270 :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: you run it 24x7 ?
<shadeslayer> wont it get damaged or something
<jussi> shadeslayer: of course!
<jussi> no, why would it?
<jussi> it sits in the corner, being a good little thing
<shadeslayer> overheating/excessive use/etc
<jussi> its just a small pc....
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is not an android phone!
<shadeslayer> one of the chips on my mobo died when i kept my laptop on for too much :P
<apachelogger> those will melt if in use for more than 1h/d ;)
<jussi> apachelogger: no.... 
<jussi> I have an android also...
<jussi> been thinking of setting something up on that as well :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: i bet you run ubottu on it :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: ubottu? no way. she is really heavy... 
<jussi> she is on some 8 core thing...
<shadeslayer> she? \o/
<jussi> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<shadeslayer> hmm.. i thought i varied :P
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> what fun http://pastebin.com/fcgcDhLH
<apachelogger> heavy reminds me on large
<apachelogger> large reminds me on marble
<apachelogger> marble reminds me on fluffy
<shadeslayer> oh no
<apachelogger> fluffy will come with marble \o/
<shadeslayer> ill have to reinstall it seems :(
<shadeslayer> unless you guys have a idea as to how to extend my /boot
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did something break?
<shadeslayer> i gave it just 32 MB :P
<apachelogger> oh
<jussi> LOL
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> Oo
<jussi> oops
<apachelogger> does the installer not give warnings about that? Oo
<shadeslayer> jussi: seems i forgot the 0 in 320 :D
<apachelogger> cause it really should do that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it didnt for me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug report
<shadeslayer> hmm.. yeah
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> to the bug mobile
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also you can probably use some partioner live cd thingy to fiddle with the partition sizes
<shadeslayer> i dont suppose i can symlink the kernel :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you could remove the old one I suppose
<apachelogger> then install the new one
<apachelogger> unless the new one does not fit in at all, then this does of course not help either ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there is just one kernel there
<apachelogger> well yeah
<shadeslayer> hmm.. will have to file the bug manually :P
<apachelogger> one kernel -> remove kernel -> no kernel -> install new kernel -> one kernel
<shadeslayer> 2 bugs,one against ubuntu-bug and one against ubiquity
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well.. im about to install arch as well.. so might just increase the size as well
<apachelogger> are you sure about that?
 * apachelogger would not install arch for real ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure about what?
<shadeslayer> oh...
<shadeslayer> why not?
<apachelogger> breaks too easily
<shadeslayer> im open to any adivse :)
<apachelogger> especially if you are em and do not know what you are doing ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: vm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because its rolling release?
<apachelogger> no, because you have to do everything yourself
<apachelogger> see in ubuntu you get breakage for free using updates, in arch you even need to do that yourself ;)
 * shadeslayer is having second thoughts about this
<apachelogger> anyhow
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> I personally would install everything in a vm anyway
<shadeslayer> ok ill install kubuntu and KDE svn in kubuntu :D
<apachelogger> have a xen or something and then stack other stuff ontop of that
<apachelogger> then again my laptop does not do hardware virtualization, so I am not doing that ^^
<jussi> [13:03:51] <apachelogger> see in ubuntu you get breakage for free using updates, in arch you even need to do that yourself ;) <--- great quote!
<apachelogger> jussi: awardworthy?
<mfraz74> is anyone else here using knode?
<jussi> apachelogger: almost
<apachelogger> dang, need to try harder
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just a quick question,suppose i boot a xen kernel,i can virtualise windows directly onto that? no need to open a VM ?
<apachelogger> mfraz74: at times
<mfraz74> apachelogger: have you tried using it since KDE 4.5?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dunno, to make full use it requires the guest system to support fancy stuff
<apachelogger> mfraz74: no
<apachelogger> dont we use knode from 4.4?
<mfraz74> apachelogger: yes we are, but i'm seeing this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/592356
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592356 in Kubuntu PPA "Knode icons are too big." [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> mfraz74: looking just fine here
<mfraz74> apachelogger: oh, any idea what could be causing it?
<apachelogger> a buggy iconloader
<apachelogger> thing is
 * shadeslayer shuns arch linux... huggles kubuntu
<apachelogger> question is... why do you have a question mark there?
<mfraz74> I don't know why the question mark is there, perhaps the icon is missing?
<mfraz74> just purged the package and reinstalled it, no change
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bug 592594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592594 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity does not warn if low space is allocated to /boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592594
<shadeslayer> ok going to reinstall with bigger /boot ;)
<jussi> sigh... plasma crashed
<jussi> how do I get it back again?
<apachelogger> wait
<apachelogger> drkonqi should relaunch it
<mfraz74> Alt-f2 plasma-desktop
<jussi> it didnt come back the second time :(
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> then do what mfraz74 sez :P
<jussi> thanks mfraz74
<mfraz74> i used to get that when using quick launch
<apachelogger> mfraz74: maybe you should strace knode
<jussi> ok, segfaults trying to use the quick access plasmoid
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> <3 plasma
<mfraz74> apachelogger: how do i do that?
 * jussi installs the debug symbols...
<apachelogger> a) quit kontact b) strace -f -o knodestrace.log knode
<apachelogger> ensure such a question mark is visible
<apachelogger> then close it
<apachelogger> and inspect knodestrace.log
<apachelogger> it seems /usr/share/kde4/apps/knode/pics/posting.png is the icon it should be looking for/finding
<jussi> cripes I wish that stupid "details" from kpackage kit would get fixed or go away...
<apachelogger> jussi: that segfault is probably because of binary incompability
<apachelogger> in case you recently upgraded somewhere
<jussi> apachelogger: oh :(
<jussi> apachelogger: Im running the beta.
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> quickaccess prolly needs a rebuild
<jussi> ok, so lex79 or shadeslayer prodding? or someone else?
<mfraz74> posting.png doesn't appear to be in the log
<mfraz74> i'm getting lines like this stat64("/usr/share/icons/oxygen/22x22/actions/l10n", 0x9a41ce4) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) though
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> that is an odd line
<apachelogger> mfraz74: plz attach the log to the bug report
<mfraz74> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: didnt I fix bug 564263 :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564263 in akonadi (Ubuntu) ""No resource agents found" error when starting for the first time" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564263
<ghostcube> hmmm ok guys i going to update to beta2 in 4 hours
<ghostcube> :D
 * apachelogger needs to backports krake's advanced fix anyway
<jussi> apachelogger: is this backtrace any use? http://paste.ubuntu.com/448186/
<mfraz74> apachelogger: could it have something to do with the kde-l10n packages? I'm using engb
<shadeslayer> i can haz k.... again :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: apachelogger just mentioned to me that the quickaccess plasmoid probably needs a rebuild - do you think you could do it and pop it into the beta ppa?
<jussi> (it currently crashes plasma for me)
<shadeslayer> jussi: yeah same here :)
<apachelogger> mfraz74: odd enough it does not appear in my strace at all ^^
<apachelogger> there must be some caching going on
<shadeslayer> jussi: i think ill have to upload a new package :)
<jussi> shadeslayer: probably
<shadeslayer> jussi: any idea on how to import ssh keys from lp?
<mfraz74> apachelogger: which locale are you using?
<shadeslayer> dont feel like generating one :P
<apachelogger> mfraz74: none
<jussi> shadeslayer: Im guessing you only uploaded a public key, which aint much use to you...
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> mfraz74: changing to german doesnt change anything though
<apachelogger> mfraz74: maybe you should nuke .kde/cache-*/kpc*
<apachelogger> or all cache for that matter
<shadeslayer> jussi: lemme just get this machine setup and ill upload new package :)
<jussi> shadeslayer: thanks!
<shadeslayer> fortunately i got my pgg/gpg keys saved :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: yaw :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<mfraz74> apachelogger: still getting the large icons
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> iDunno
<apachelogger> mfraz74: try #kontact
 * apachelogger thinks about writing a fedex tracker plasmoid
<mfraz74> apachelogger: isn't there a website you can go to for that?
<apachelogger> http://www.fedex.com/desktop/
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> mfraz74: sure but that is no fun
<ScottK> anyone here know about pkg-config?
<ScottK> kdeedu needs a newer libindi, which I uploaded, but it still doesn't see, apparently because it doesn't do pkg-config right.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you add my new ssh key to ktown? im uploading in a few mins
<apachelogger> cando
 * apachelogger tries adobe air
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats just eww
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it works perfectly in gnome... not in kde
<apachelogger> well it used kdesudo for starters
<apachelogger> that is a good thing
<apachelogger> + I only need it so that I can reverse engineer the fedex desktop tracker thingy ^^
<apachelogger> and it uses kwallet too
<Riddell> ScottK: I've a feeling there is something else where can use gpsd you know
<apachelogger> and then nothing :/
<ScottK> Riddell: Me too, but I can't recall where.
<apachelogger> right, the adobe air installer is a zombie -.-
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm doing a full checkout of Debian's KDE packaging svn.  I'll grep it and see.
<apachelogger> oh my
<Riddell> ScottK: ./kdeedu/kdeedu-4.4.85/marble/src/lib/CMakeLists.txt:
<Riddell> that's the one
<Riddell> ./kdeedu/kdeedu-4.4.85/marble/src/plugins/positionprovider/CMakeLists.txt:find_package(libgps)
<ScottK> Of course.  Right after I upload the kdeedu FTBFS fix ...
<ScottK> That would make sense.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: new key is up on launchpad.net/~rohangarg
<ScottK> Riddell: That's the only one (my checkout finished).
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: chang0red
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> i hope ssh keys can be exported...
<shadeslayer> jussi: just needs a rebuild right?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the folderview plasmoid is in kdebase-workspace? or plasma-widget-addons?
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, a rebuild against the new plasma I guess.
<Riddell> ScottK: there's no pkg-config file in libindi-dev
<jussi> shadeslayer: its the quick access plasmoid remember
<shadeslayer> jussi: ah ok
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, FindIndi seems to use a strange mix of pkg-config and looking for .h files, usually it's one or the other
<ScottK> Riddell: Any chance you could beat it into using the .h?
<Riddell> ScottK: let me look
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Then you'd be well positioned to add the libgps-dev build-dep too ...
<Riddell> true true
<shadeslayer> Riddell: which package does the quickaccess plasmoid figure in?
<Riddell> don't know off the top of my head
<ScottK> shadeslayer: plasma-widget-quickaccess
<shadeslayer> ScottK: it has a package to itself? ok
<shadeslayer> jussi: can you tell me the version you have to the plasmoid?
<jussi> 0.8.1-0ubuntu4
<jussi> 0.8.1-0ubuntu4
<shadeslayer> ah ok..
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/7mT7jl.html \o/
 * apachelogger is the uber plasmoid haxx0r
<ghostcube> calls apachelogger Mr. Pink from now on
<ghostcube> -.-
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: gsoc welcome basket?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: aye
<apachelogger> ghostcube: cool
<ghostcube> yeah... reservoir dog :P
 * apachelogger is wondering how to process WSDL in plasma :/
<ScottK> lex79: How goes the fun with symbol files?
<ScottK> qtwebkit on armel is having symbol issues too apparently.
<Riddell> that probably needs me or NCommander to fix unless anyone else has the hardware/PPA access
 * NCommander sighs, wishing he had some FTBFS fixing time
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> well then
<ScottK> NCommander: How about a rescore for kdepimlibs then?
 * apachelogger cannot do fedex plasmoid unless someone comes up with sensible idea on processing WSDL
 * apachelogger aint is not going to do no html parsing
<shadeslayer> jussi: uploading to ninja ppa,it will get a higher build score,will copy over to beta when done ;)
<jussi> shadeslayer: thank you!
<shadeslayer> now why didnt the dialog pop up for the part where it signs the changes file.... 
<shadeslayer> gpg-agent... how do i configure that now..
<shadeslayer> jussi: np
<Riddell> _Sime: what's the state of the marble python bindings?
<ScottK> Riddell: For that matter, any thoughts about xplanet or avagadro in Main (I'm assuming R is out)?
<Riddell> ScottK: R is out, I seem to remember xplanet is too
<Riddell> what's avagadro for?  didn't see that
<Riddell> buildlog says it is located on my system
<ScottK> It's in Universe though
<Riddell> I wonder why the build log thinks I have it installed then
<Riddell> hmm, seems I do have libavogadro1 installed
<Riddell> ah, it's in the build-depends
<Riddell> no mention in changelog
<ScottK> Molecular Graphics and Modelling System
<ScottK> IIRC it was once part of kdeedu and then was split out.
<Riddell> really?  no MIR needed if that's the case
<mfraz74> apachelogger: i've just tried opening knode as a different user on this computer and the icons are ok. tried removing all knode configs, but still have problems with this user
<ScottK> Let me investigate
<ScottK> It appears I remember incorrectly.
<Riddell> ScottK: kdeedu in 4.4.3 had kalzium/libavogadro-kalzium
<Riddell> but it's not the same as avogadro
<Riddell> maybe it's a copy of some parts of avogadro
<shadeslayer> jussi: im copying the packages now,can you test them
<jussi> shadeslayer: nice. thanks
<Riddell> yes looks like a copy of libavogadro/src/dddd
<Riddell> so MIR needed there then
<shadeslayer> jussi: hmm.. theyre still waiting to be published... :)
<ScottK> Anyone up for doing a MIR?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sure
<shadeslayer> the bug filing part i can do :)
<ScottK> Need you to do the writing part too.
<ScottK> avogardo ...
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the description? ok np
<ScottK> Ahh.
<ScottK> avagadro <---
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> mfraz74: try logging out - nuking the cache - login back in
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what do we need it for?
<shadeslayer> jussi: package copied
<ScottK> shadeslayer: build-depends for kdeedu.
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> oh noes.. i forgot to sync all my git and svn checkouts to my HD -.-
<shadeslayer> ok brb.. nvidia wants a reboot :)
<mfraz74> apachelogger: fixed it. i hadn't realised .kde/cache-* was a  link to  /var/tmp/kdecache-* removing that folder fixed the icons
<mfraz74> sorry for wasting your time
<mfraz74> is the quickaccess bug being looked into or do I need to file a bug here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/quickaccess/ ?
<shadeslayer> hmmmm ... no show desktop plasmoid anymore?
<shadeslayer> jussi: did the upgrade work?
<jussi> shadeslayer: on a conference call
<shadeslayer> oh no problem :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where did the show desktop plasmoid go in maverick?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: their reasoning is completely falwed, pretending that they are respecting freedesktop.org policy, and at the sametime blatantly violate that by overriding the chosen theme by ugly monochrome svgs in /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/icons/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't know
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bug 592640
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592640 in avogadro (Ubuntu) "[MIR] avogadro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592640
<shadeslayer> ScottK: should i push the changes for kdeaccessiblity in my bzr branch? ( the transitional package )
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'd prefer a debdiff somewhere if I'm going to sponsor it.
<Riddell> his bzr branch would be the diff surely
<shadeslayer> lex79: ping
<shadeslayer> btw for maverick,in the changelog , do i write unstable or unreleased
<Riddell> not unstable, that's Debian
<Riddell> if it's unreleased use UNRELEASED
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You need to list the MIR questions and answers in the bug one by one.
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes, but I do better with diff and patch than bzr and merging.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh ...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No problem. Just edit the bug.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: will do in a second :)
<shadeslayer> bzr crashes with this : http://pastebin.com/VnUWUV1d
<ScottK> Cool.  I'd file a bug.
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> doing that as well :P
<shadeslayer> apart from that there was a kernel panic as well :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: does this look ok : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdeaccessibility/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/control
<shadeslayer> the new transitional package for kttsd
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Doesn't need shlibs and jovie should conflict/replace << 4:4.85.0
<shadeslayer> ok... will update that 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: For the description, you keep the old kttsd description and just add the "This is a transitional package ..." at the end.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kttsd doesnt need shlibs right?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Correct
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Also the depends for kdeaccessbility need updating.  It should depend on all the other binaries (except not the transitional package).
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so i just add the binary package names in the depends section right?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.
<ScottK> Riddell: kdeedu in New and it's my upload, so would you please have a look.
<shadeslayer> hehe.. MIR page has a incorrect link to debians policy manual :P
<Riddell> ~
<Riddell> ScottK: err, really? what's new?
<ScottK> Riddell: Didn't look.
 * ScottK just fixed the build.
<shadeslayer> is pdo down>
<Riddell> ScottK: your indi package has a debian/ directory in the .orig tar
<ScottK> Riddell: That's how upstream ships it.
<ScottK> I just threw ours over it.
<Riddell> fair enough, I prefer removing it from the tar in such cases
<Riddell> it makes the evil .ex files reappear when you download it
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137047 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/backend.h ++apidox
<JontheEchidna> If you use source format 3.0, it'll automagically remove upstream debian dirs
<JontheEchidna> when packing the source
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok bug 592640 updated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592640 in avogadro (Ubuntu) "[MIR] avogadro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592640
<shadeslayer> ScottK: and new control file for accessibility http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdeaccessibility/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/control
<Riddell> ScottK: there's no requirement to list the MIR questions and answers in the bug one by one these days
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I thought it was just doing that in the bug and not on a wiki.
<lex79> ScottK: I'm back, I can do symbol stuff now ;)
<ScottK> lex79: Great.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think the MIR bug is good.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: theres a missing , in the control file after jovie.. im pushing that change now
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Great.  I was just typing about that.
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> ScottK: everything else good to go?
 * ScottK looks again.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The short description for kttsd should be the old one too.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm.. ok,i wasnt sure about that,so i didnt make that change
<ScottK> No problem.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw : a Text-to-Speech system for KDE can be changed to :  A Text-to-Speech system for KDE
<shadeslayer> trivial change.... ;)
<shadeslayer> or do we keep it because we dont want delta with debian
<ScottK> I'd keep it the same.
<shadeslayer> anything else?
<shadeslayer> new changes are up :)
 * Riddell gets round to kde-l10n
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw can you sponsor a upload of the VLC backend of phonon?
<shadeslayer> doesnt seem to be in the repo
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I thought it was waiting on a newer vlc version
<Riddell> debfx had it in his PPA
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seems to have built in the PPA
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 
<shadeslayer> https://edge.launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Riddell> that doesn't mean it works :)
<shadeslayer> heeh
 * shadeslayer tests
<Riddell> he has vlc 1.1 in there which isn't in maverick
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you fire up your ktorrent an seed fluffy?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: seeding
<apachelogger> perfect
<apachelogger> thx
 * apachelogger is feeling hot today :/
<JontheEchidna> no prob
<apachelogger> kubotu: weather graz, austria
<kubotu> Weather info for Graz-Andritz, Graz, Austria (updated on 4:15 PM CEST on June 11, 2010); Temperature: 95.0 F / 35.0 C; Humidity: -999%; Wind: North at -; Pressure: - (Falling); Conditions: Clear; Sunrise: 5:03 AM CEST; Sunset: 8:52 PM CEST; Moon Rise: 3:45 AM CEST; Moon Set: 8:14 PM CEST; Moon Phase: Waning Crescent
<apachelogger> look at the humidity!!!
<apachelogger> omg
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137060 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (backend.h worker/worker.cpp) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-91> Use pkgCache::FindPkg() instead of our hown-grown "iterate through all packages
<CIA-91> to find the one we want, comparing by name" method. Cuts the amount of nested
<JontheEchidna> No leechers connected to me yet, though :(
<shadeslayer> kubotu: weather Gurgaon,India
<apachelogger> this trackerless torrenting is very weird IMHO
<kubotu> Weather info for New Delhi, India (updated on 7:00 PM IST on June 11, 2010); Temperature: 102 F / 39 C; Humidity: 20%; Dew Point: 54 F / 12 C; Wind: NW at 12 mph / 18 km/h; Pressure: 29.50 in / 999 hPa (Steady); Conditions: Unknown; Yesterday's Cooling Degree Days: 31 approx.; Sunrise: 5:24 AM IST; Sunset: 7:19 PM IST; Moon Rise: 3:59 AM IST; Moon Set: 6:24 PM IST; Moon Phase: Waning Crescent
<apachelogger> I have two dudes from linuxtag connected to me it seems
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: weather concord, new hampshire
<kubotu> Weather info for Concord, New Hampshire (updated on 9:58 AM EDT on June 11, 2010); Temperature: 57 F / 14 C; Humidity: 88%; Dew Point: 54 F / 12 C; Wind: Variable at 5 mph / 7 km/h; Pressure: 30.17 in / 1022 hPa (Steady); Conditions: Overcast; Visibility: 10.0 miles / 16.1 kilometers; UV: 2 out of 16; Clouds: Mostly Cloudy (BKN) : 1300 ft / 396 m  Overcast (OVC) : 2100 ft / 640 m; Yesterday's Maximum: 58 F / 14 C;
<kubotu> Yesterday's Minimum: 52 F / 11 C; Yesterday's Heating Degree Days: 10; Sunrise: 5:05 AM EDT; Sunset: 8:25 PM EDT; Moon Rise: 4:00 AM EDT; Moon Set: 8:01 PM EDT; Moon Phase: Waning Crescent
<apachelogger> yet they apparently do not interchange data
<apachelogger> VERY WEIRD
<JontheEchidna> I don't think anybody's interchaning data. sebner and I weren't yesterday :(
<apachelogger> that would make me the only node though
<apachelogger> which is probably not the point of torrenting
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: when you redownload the torrent, does this change anything?
 * apachelogger figures that maybe people are not on the same dht nodes
<apachelogger> although I think the nodes should also be interchanging hashes *shrug*
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: where's the torrent again?
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/fluffy-snapshot.torrent
<apachelogger> in my networking lecture we learned how gnutella works.... but not a word about torrent
<JontheEchidna> ok. let's see
<apachelogger> this is all very dated IMHO
<Riddell> I always thought gnutella was just a way of annoying AOL rather than anything which worked
<apachelogger> well it is a very inefficient protocol, I know that much... it is a bit like distributed hash tables just not really ... so yeah, it is probably just a way of annoying AOL ^^
<Riddell> [15:24:09] got bad file info - bad torrent file - announce is invalid
<Riddell> fluffy not working :(
<alleehol> kaddressbook/akonadi: fresh lucid install + 4.4.4 upgrade.  New user, first login, start kontact:   no resource agents found
<alleehol> Looks like akonadi has trouble since 4.4.4.   Was more or less fine in 4.4.2 and 4.4.3 :( 
<alleehol> ups, wrong channel :(
<alleehol> err, right channel.  c&p ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have DHT turned on?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: still no peers?
<JontheEchidna> nope
 * apachelogger goes reading about dht then ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: tried manual announce?
<JontheEchidna> trying
<JontheEchidna> I can manually add a peer given an IP address and port
<JontheEchidna> (The UPnP port)
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_(protocol)#Distributed_trackers
<Riddell> apachelogger: whatever is dht?
<shadeslayer> any kubuntu packages that need love?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw should i ask for a merge of accessibility?
<apachelogger> Riddell: that what the wikipedia page talks about
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Sure.
 * ScottK is willing to experiment.
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: usually with torrents you need a central node that manages all sharing parties (that thing is called tracker) ... with dht you have a distributed approach with a node cloud and no tracker
<apachelogger> currenlty however usually one would use a combination of both
<JontheEchidna> switches > if... else if
<JontheEchidna> ...and this would make more sense if CIA were faster. ;)
<JontheEchidna> lart CIA-91
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: man, you do not make sense :P
<JontheEchidna> ~lart CIA-91
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137069 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp Use a switch statement here to make things a bit more readable.
<JontheEchidna> :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdeaccessibility/ubuntu/+merge/27365
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what happens when you try adding 84.119.15.193 as peer?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what's the port?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 6881 I suppose
<JontheEchidna> (Clicking Add doesnt' do anything with the default port :(
<apachelogger> now also with udp for the utp protocol ;)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Now that I see the diff, why did you move jovie to the bottom of debian/control?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: odd
<apachelogger> Fr. Jun 11 16:42:24 2010: UTP: established connection with [::ffff:173.9.*.*]:31230
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: suppose this is you?
<JontheEchidna> I guess
<JontheEchidna> I just saw a peer, but then it disappeared in a flash
<apachelogger> New Hampshire ^^
<JontheEchidna> yep yep
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe seeders do not show up in the peer list
<apachelogger> also I wonder why we are connected via utp ^^
<apachelogger> do you see a german peer?
 * ScottK is suprised to see apachelogger view anyone as a peer.
<apachelogger> huh?
<ScottK> You're generally fairly clear on your overall wonderfullness.
<ScottK> (peer is an overloaded term in this case)
<apachelogger> member peer cannot be overloaded in this context
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> ScottK: I was meaning that JontheEchidna would see a peer :P
<apachelogger> I do only have "Gegenstellen" here
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: KTorrent isn't listing any peers, either connected or in my swarm
<apachelogger> you are a poor man, without any peers :(
<apachelogger> well, I do not get it
<apachelogger> you are clearly connected to me
<apachelogger> and I am connected to fregl
<apachelogger> applying sane logic one would be led to assume that me and you would be exchanging fregl as peer
<JontheEchidna> I'm not even seeing that I am connected to you O.o
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm.. is it necessary to have it in the same place?
<apachelogger> but apparenlty torrent is not working that way
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, we are not exchanging data
<apachelogger> I am just pinging you every once in a while
<JontheEchidna> ah
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Rhonda told me that it would be better if the new package was at the bottom....
<shadeslayer> ScottK: You can put them anywhere, but putting them last is a good idea.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137073 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp Don't say we've finished updating the cache succesfully if we've really failed.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We want to minimize the diff with Debian on this, so what we want is to maintain the package order they have. It is kdeaccessibility, kde-icons-mono, kmag, kmouth, kttsd, kmousetool, and kdeaccessibility-dbg.
<ScottK> I'd add jovie just above kttsd.
<shadeslayer> hmm ok ill change that.. or will you do it in bzr?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please do it.  Also mention your kdeaccessibilty depends change in debian/changelog
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, I do not get this
<apachelogger> next snapshot shall be with tracker
<JontheEchidna> ^.^
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137074 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp Forgot this bit...
<apachelogger> omg
<Riddell> ScottK, shadeslayer: indi updated and kdeedu updated for various things, waiting on avogato MIR to upload
<apachelogger> do not go into the module config of new ktorrent
<apachelogger> it will run away
<apachelogger> like amarok's script manager does
<shadeslayer> Riddell: :)
 * apachelogger builds new fluffy image
 * apachelogger also lies down for a bit because this heat is making him super tired
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please fish kdeedu out of binary New for the mean time?
<Riddell> fooey, got half way through doing that then forgot
<Riddell> done
<ScottK> Riddell: Release team meeting.  Are you going to speak for Kubuntu or do you want me to cover it.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i did add a line about the depends :     - Modify depends of kdeaccessibility to include jovie
<ScottK> Great.
<Riddell> ScottK: I can do it
<ScottK> OK
 * Riddell puts kdevelop into main and back on the DVD
 * ScottK grumbles about missinng the publisher by 3 minutes.
<khindenburg_> Anyone running KDE SC 4.5 beta2 on lucid comment on kde bug 241435 (ie can't run konsole from command-line)?
<ubottu> KDE bug 241435 in general "QMetaObject::invokeMethod: No such method Konsole::Application::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance()" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=241435
<JontheEchidna> I've seen that with other apps. It's not a konsole-specific bug.
<JontheEchidna> plus it doesn't prevent the loading of anything
<JontheEchidna> QMetaObject::invokeMethod: No such method DolphinApplication::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance()
<JontheEchidna> probably a kcmdlines bug or somesuch
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdeaccessibility/ubuntu/+merge/27372
<khindenburg_> JontheEchidna: ok, txs...so the app still starts
<shadeslayer> brb after reboot
<JontheEchidna> khindenburg_: yeah. No loss of functionality either, just an annoying message.
<Riddell> ScottK: got to run out for 10 mins, if we get called at the meeting I put notes at the end of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<ScottK> Will do
 * JontheEchidna notes that rekonq is also blocked on its own MIR
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Please add it to the wiki.
<lex79> ScottK: btw about qtwebkit on armel, if you don't want ftbs on armel, just add  -V -u-c0 in dh_makelibs in rules, like we do for the other KDE packages
<lex79> that means don't fail in case of missing symbols
<ScottK> lex79: Thanks.
 * ScottK looks at Riddell for that one.
<lex79> no problem
<shadeslayer> lex79: i read your statement as " if you want ftbfs on armel.... " and i went \o/
<lex79> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what happens if i do : sudo killall fluffiness on fluffy? :)(
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oh btw remember that strigi indexing bug? on lucid.. the one for which there is a new kubuntu-default-settings in lucid?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<shadeslayer> you might want to port it to maverick as well
<shadeslayer> strigi is enabled by default on login
<JontheEchidna> I think we should take a "wait and see" approach with maverick, since it's still in the alphas
<JontheEchidna> if there's no improvement by beta2 or so it should be disabled for final release
<shadeslayer> hmm ok.. just thought you might want to know
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<ghostcube> hmmm 4.5 is buggy but looks nice :)
<apparle> guys  whoever has done firefox integration, I would suggest, it is better to notify when "download is over" rather than "Downloading"
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/lib/kde4/kcal_akonadi.so
<ubottu> File /usr/lib/kde4/kcal_akonadi.so found in kdepim-runtime, kdepim-runtime-dbg
<ScottK> Looks like ia64 is back in business.
<shadeslayer> lex79: http://pastebin.com/XCv102jv
<lex79> kdelibs4-dev ?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<lex79> I don't know if we still support issues with kdelibs 3
<shadeslayer> hmm.. 
<ScottK> lex79: It's in Universe, so it's community supported.
<shadeslayer> lex79: btw any idea where the show desktop plasmoid has vanished ?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What's the pastebin from?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sudo apt-get install kdelibs4-dev
<ScottK> So kdelibs5-plugins needs to replace kdelibs4-dev.
<shadeslayer> seems so...
<ScottK> We should also probably remove that file from kdelibs4-dev.  I don't think we support KDE3 kateparts anymore.
 * ScottK hopes Riddell remembers.
 * shadeslayer goes and reads more Qt
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: mind trying http://aplg.kollide.net/tracker/torrents/fluffy-alternate-alpha1.iso.torrent
<apachelogger> that beasty should have 2 peers right now
<JontheEchidna> k
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hey :)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now I seem connected to you and kollide 
<JontheEchidna> I see two other leechers, but I'm not connected to them
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yo o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw im starting to learn Qt with Qt creator... any thoughts?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you tick the allow-not-encrypted-connections box?
<apachelogger> since we too are using encrypted and you did not successfully establish with anyone but me
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you know cpp?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<JontheEchidna> aha! a peer!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then I recommend you just dive into a projcet ;)
<apachelogger> Qt is very intuitive
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe i would like to learn the functions and clases first
<JontheEchidna> I'm connected to www.kollide.net as a leecher
<apachelogger> perfect
<JontheEchidna> just took it a bit to find me I guess
<apachelogger> well, kollide is using bittorando, which happens to be written in python, do I do not trust python anymore :/
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> I am also using 512kb chunks now, that should make sharing easier
 * shadeslayer started with http://doc.trolltech.com/4.7-snapshot/widgets-tutorial.html
<apachelogger> oh ok
<apachelogger> not bad to read that I suppose
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also if it is not covered, you should read on a bit about signals&slots
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah theyre covered too :)
 * JontheEchidna is seeding at half a megabyte a second :D
<shadeslayer> will move to that when i get the hang of widgets :)
<apachelogger> well, then I think you know the most important bits already
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, if there are questions ask here or in #kde-devel or #qt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the C++ part?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already in all 3 channels :P
<apachelogger> signals&slots and layouts are IMHO the most important topics
<apachelogger> then comes parenthood I suppose, since it makes heap usage so much easier :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: \o/ thanks
 * apachelogger hopes that things should be a bit faster now that kollide can take part in the swarm
<JontheEchidna> I can only get the speeds approaching 1 MB/s at the office though.
<JontheEchidna> so I can seed at these speeds for another 2.5 hrs or so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you might want to finish what you started with bug 509772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509772 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu) "Build Kopete with Google Talk voice call support" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509772
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> will not get to that before summer I am afraid
<shadeslayer> might as well leave a comment then :)
<apachelogger> also to make aseigo a bit happier ggadgets for plasma are top prio for me ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, you could get started on the MIRs if you want to
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which MIR ?
<apachelogger> packages mediastreamer (2.3.0) and libortp are not set in build depend
<apachelogger> possibly more (dependein on what those 2 thingies need)
<shadeslayer_> bah... stupid power surge
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: didnt get any messages after packages mediastreamer (2.3.0) and libortp are not set in build depend
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well.. i can work on the kopete package... if its only a matter of build deps
 * shadeslayer assigns bug to self 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so kopete _does_ have gtalk call support? \o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see my comment
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am not sure of what quality it is though
<apachelogger> which probably should be looked into first
<apachelogger> since upstream was not terribly promotive of this feature I am thinking it is more of a walking proof of concept *shrug*
<apachelogger> Tm_T: any info on that ^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: gah...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will have a look...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think the linuxtag people are out drinking already, so no worries there :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how I miss being @ LT :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are awesome
 * apachelogger hugs shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: werent you supposed to be there?
 * shadeslayer hugs back 
<apachelogger> nope
<shadeslayer> hmm... 
 * apachelogger is all tied up in work unfortunately
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: s/work/gsoc
<apachelogger> studies work, gsoc work, other work work
<apachelogger> that reminds me that I still need to fix a bug in my tcp implementation ^^
<shadeslayer> hmm.. rekonq might be getting a URL like rekonq.kde.org.... maybe even a new site :)
<shadeslayer> they really ought to upload a new kopete image on http://kopete.kde.org/
<apachelogger> so that name is gonna stick?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: they need to get rid of that site
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: probably... there hasnt been much discussion about the name
<apachelogger> merge it in the kde userbase
<shadeslayer> probably...
<shadeslayer>  hah.. latest news dates back to 2008 :P
<apachelogger> yay my gsoc package is in paris \o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is why, konqueror website has same problem
<apachelogger> indeed most of the *.kde.org websites do (those that are still around that is)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i shot off a mail to the Kopete ML,lets see what they say :)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: did you get my last message?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: perfect
<shadeslayer_> awesome :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you might consider getting a quassel account on a server btw :)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: hmm.. where do i get one of those?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: actually the modem cable got disconnected.. its a bit loose...
<shadeslayer_> ><
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Probably talk nice to jussi.
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<apachelogger> <3 jussi
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you probably need to bribe him with cookies
<shadeslayer> ScottK: um... https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdeaccessibility/ubuntu/+merge/27365 is still not merged,can you take a look?
<jussi> nah, Im full with quassel accounts - Ive 6 on my server and 50GB of db...
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you happen to know whether there is progress on the soundmenu thingy?
 * shadeslayer bakes some choco chip cookies with fluffiness
<shadeslayer> jussi: \o/
<apachelogger> jussi: that is one big database right there
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I marked a comment on it: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdeaccessibility/ubuntu/+merge/27372
<apachelogger> Sput: do you happen to know someone with a core and space for shadeslayer?
<Sput> jussi :)
<Sput> hm, who is hosting the amarok devs?
<Sput> our core is quite crowded already too, we have 8 people on there
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm... can you clarify whats the difference between arch any and arch all?
<apachelogger> Sput: jefferai probably
<apachelogger> jefferai: pingy, do you have space on your core and want to take up famous kubuntu dev shadeslayer? ^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: arch: all is that the package can be built once and used on all architectures.  arch: any, is a package that can be built for every architecture, but needs per-arch builds.
<jefferai> apachelogger: hm, how is he famous?
<jefferai> I dunno him
<jefferai> :-)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: \o/
<Sput> we're moving to a bigger server probably on monday (the long-announced move), but our core also is highly experimental :)
<shadeslayer> jefferai: hey im shadeslayer now you know me :P
<jefferai> do I?
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<ScottK> shadeslayer: So C++ codes is going to be arch: any.  Stuff like data or pure Python would be arch: all.
<apachelogger> jefferai: he is working on bringing google talk support to kopete in kubuntu ;)
<jefferai> oh
 * jefferai uses psi
<jefferai> :-)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ah ok :)
<jefferai> anyways
<apachelogger> jefferai, shadeslayer: well you too try working this out
<jefferai> I could theoretically host another
<jefferai> my core  is super big though
<jefferai> db size right now is like 9 GB :-|
<jefferai> brb
<ScottK> Sounds like time for cookies/alchohol
<apachelogger> jefferai: <jussi> nah, Im full with quassel accounts - Ive 6 on my server and 50GB of db...
<apachelogger> 9 GiB
<apachelogger> that is like...lol :P
<shadeslayer> well... i can provide 20 GB of offline storage for data if you guys want
<shadeslayer> just got rid of windows :P
<Sput> wow, I could backup half of my mobile phone's storage on that...
<jussi> shadeslayer: Ive stackloads of storage...
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> jussi: :)
 * shadeslayer even has a 1TB portable ....
 * apachelogger wishes he could get 2 laptops ^^
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ill fix that and and ask for a merge :)
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Riddell: 4.4.85 is finally fully built on i386 in maverick.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: transitional can be arch all right>
<ScottK> yes.
<ScottK> It's got no arch specific content.
<jefferai> apachelogger: it's only a problem when it starts taking forever to log in
<jefferai> anyways
<jefferai> shadeslayer -- sure
<jefferai> although I do make a request
<jefferai> which is
<shadeslayer> jefferai: awesome :D
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<jefferai> once in a while, take the buffers you're in that you don't really care about
<jefferai> and part/delete/rejoin
<jefferai> to wip the backlog
<jefferai> just to help keep things tidy
<shadeslayer> jefferai: sure sure.. irclogs.ubuntu.com ftw :)
<jefferai> right
<jefferai> no sense in storing backlog for 50 channels you will never, ever, ever care about
<apachelogger> Sput: IMHO quassel should have a feature for that ^
<jefferai> etc.
<jefferai> apachelogger: I've asked him
<Sput> yes, we all think that :)
<jussi> yeah, and dont leave #ubuntu or #kubuntu too long or youll kill the core
<jefferai> part/delete/rejoin sucks
<jefferai> also
<apachelogger> okies
<shadeslayer> jefferai: im never in 50 channels :P
<jefferai> when I delete a buffer
<jefferai> sometimes it makes the server disconnect
<jefferai> because it locks it up too long
 * jussi is normally in > 100
<apachelogger> jussi is irc overlord though :P
<jefferai> I am happy to say though that I recently did some postgres tuning and things have been much better since
<jefferai> apachelogger: btw, this has a price
<shadeslayer> jussi: isnt there a limit to it?
<jefferai> which is the following
<apachelogger> oh dear!
<jefferai> if you want shadeslayer's continued existence on my core
<jefferai> you have to <strikeout>blow me</strikeout> help me understand snippets of Ruby code
<apachelogger> oh noes!
<apachelogger> sure cando :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whee :D
<jefferai> apachelogger: your first task:
 * apachelogger was afraid he was gonna force him to join the e.v. :P
<jefferai> http://wiki.opscode.com/display/chef/Data+Bags#DataBags-UsingDataBagsinRecipes
<jefferai> under "A more complete example"
<jefferai> there is the user(login) do part
<jefferai> and it seems to map attributes to variables, or some such thing
<lex79> ScottK: renaming library, doesn't need a transitional package right? make no sense.
<jefferai> but with no equals, , etc
<jefferai> I also don't really understand :manage_home
 * jefferai should really read a Ruby book, but has no time
<apachelogger> jefferai: well, the :foo is a symbol
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> http://www.troubleshooters.com/codecorn/ruby/symbols.htm#_What_do_symbols_look_like
<jefferai> yeah, I read that
<jefferai> so they're just consts?
<apachelogger> jefferai: simply put, yes
<apachelogger> I am not sure about that assignmentless part though
<jefferai> apachelogger: right, so if they're constants, then I don't get this:
<apachelogger> did you ask nhn about that one? he is doing fancy ruby stuff too nowadays
<jefferai>     supports  :manage_home => true
<jefferai> hm, I didn't, no
<piquadrat> Hi! I installed the beta packages of KDE SC 4.5, and since yesterday, plasma-desktop crashes on startup. Is this a known bug or should I bother to install the debug packages for a bug report?
<apachelogger> jefferai: well, see, they are not just const
<apachelogger> symbols are a bit of magic
<apachelogger> essentially they are a combination of an integer an object and a string
<jefferai> apachelogger: yeah, saw that
<jefferai> but, dont' get how that relates to that line above
<jussi> jefferai: stop giving me bad ideas... I just crapped out the connection deleting #ubuntu-uk
<jussi> :D
<piquadrat> I'm on 10.04, btw, using the kubuntu beta ppa
<apachelogger> jefferai: well, I can only guess because it I do not quite grasp what that thingy is doing anyway
<jefferai> jussi: hah, see?
<jefferai> apachelogger: ok
<jefferai> this is making Chef hard to learn :-(
<apachelogger> but to me the looks like it is used as a flag
<jefferai> not knowing Ruby + stuff like that
<jussi> jefferai: Id hate to see how long it would take for #ubuntu...
<apachelogger> supports would be the flags and it is setting manage_home to true
<jussi> btw, Im still looking for perl coders with an interest in irc if anyone is up for it...
<apachelogger> ohhh
<jefferai> apachelogger: a) what are flags; and b) but symbols are immutable, right?
<apachelogger> well, they are not really flags, I just compared it to QFlags ;)
<jefferai> oh
<jefferai> heh
<apachelogger> imagine you set the window props of your app, you would pass it the flags you want to have, which is essentially what happens here
<jefferai> ok
<apachelogger> also I just had an inspiration
<jefferai> so -- it's constructing an obejct and setting the value of the symbol 
<apachelogger> it is entirely possible that uid, gid, shell etc. are setter functions
<jefferai> which it can do, at this time, because it's at construction
<jefferai> ?
<apachelogger> in ruby foo(bar) is equal to foo bar
<jefferai> oh really?
<jefferai> yeah, I'm sure they're setters
<jefferai> I didn't know you could set like that though
<jussi> right, Im off. laters
<jefferai> man, ok
<shadeslayer_> o/
<jefferai> time to find where I stashed that Ruby book
<jefferai> which is out of date :-|
<shadeslayer_> jefferai: thank you :D
<apachelogger> you can do puts("hello") and puts "hello" it is all the same to ruby ;)
<apachelogger> jefferai: the fundamentals do not really change
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: so now i never disconnect>
<jefferai> shadeslayer_: sure
<shadeslayer_> and everytime i start the client it will syncd to core?
<jefferai> apachelogger: I didn't know you could do puts("hello")  :-)
<jefferai> shadeslayer_: yeah
<jefferai> apachelogger: ah, the book is free online now...
<jefferai> http://ruby-doc.org/docs/ProgrammingRuby/
<shadeslayer_> jefferai: thank you so much :)
<jefferai> shadeslayer_: sure
<jefferai> I try to give warning before any core downtime
<jefferai> doesn't always happen
<jefferai> but I try
 * shadeslayer_ will probably run one of these when he sets up his own server
<apachelogger> jefferai: you cannot imagine the feeling I had when I discovered that ;)
 * apachelogger is more of a c-like-style-coder and likes them brackets a lot
<apachelogger> oh I just found a nice site that outlines ruby symbols very well, unfortunately in german :(
<shadeslayer_> jefferai: ill keep clearing the logs.. dont you worry ;)
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> jefferai: http://www.randomhacks.net/articles/2007/01/20/13-ways-of-looking-at-a-ruby-symbol
<apachelogger> jefferai: 8. might be what the supports line does
 * apachelogger did not know one could do that ^^
<shadeslayer> qtcreator borked in maverick :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: use the static linked version
<shadeslayer> ScottK: new and final merge ( hopefully ;) ) https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/kdeaccessibility/ubuntu/+merge/27389
<apachelogger> or make a PPA
 * apachelogger thinks a PPA of qt creator would be very nice
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seemed to be a ibus problem.. im installing ibus to check what happens
<apachelogger> danimo sure would giv eus cookies for that :)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: do you know if removal of public qt signals is BIC ?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: haven't tested gtalk feature lately, but when I did (years ago) it was ok
<JontheEchidna> lex79: could I see the symbols?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: gtalk works fine... the voice calling part doesnt :P
<lex79> JontheEchidna: #MISSING: 4:4.4.85# _ZN5Solid7Control6Ifaces12PowerManager13schemeChangedE7QString@Base 4:4.3.4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which is the static linked version of qtcreator?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: it's in powermanager.h in 4.4.3
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yeah, but kdebase-workspace libraries aren't garuanteed binary compatible
<lex79> under Q_SIGNALS: void schemeChanged(QString newScheme);
<JontheEchidna> so it's a bit stinky, but not unexpected
<lex79> JontheEchidna: "yeah" is for ? :) is it BIC for you?
<JontheEchidna> for BIC
<JontheEchidna> but its somewhat OK
<JontheEchidna> as there's a given expectation that -workspace libs can break BC, which is why they're not in kde4libs in the first place
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ok, I chat with modax if he wants change the name of the library
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thanks :)
<sheytan> Hi guys
<shadeslayer> sheytan: hey :D
<sheytan> i was already speaking with the kpackagekit dude 
<sheytan> and he said that kpgk is pached to use an additional dialog window with settings. I'm asking what for? :D
<sheytan> it would be more cooler to have it without that dialog. Just as a normal window
<shadeslayer> sheytan: the edit settings thingy?
<sheytan> shadeslayer yes. when y ou click on 'edit repositories list'
<sheytan> this dialog sucks, really :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: hmm.. thats probably for authentication purposes
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I meant voice call
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: oh :)
<Tm_T> the chat is normal xmpp
<shadeslayer> yep..
<shadeslayer> same as fb :)
<sheytan> shadeslayer maybe yes, couse it uses kdesudo instead of policykit (or how it's called)
<sheytan> but i think it's not much work with that :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan: hmm...
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: no, fb is totally different story
<shadeslayer> maybe we can get it to ask passwords when applying the changes?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: i thought fb used xmpp too
<sheytan> shadeslayer why not ;)
<shadeslayer> they opened their protocol lately ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw bug 592786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592786 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "qtcreator crashes on start in maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592786
<apachelogger> what kopete needs to do is get jabber mapped to all the different providers and defaulting to their specific requirements
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I suppose you should backtrace
<apachelogger> it might be a BIC issue though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: with gdb?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: BIC?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: binary incompatible (ABI changed)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe run with unset KDE_FULL_SESSION or what it is called before gdbuggin it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah ABI changes :P
<apachelogger> if it does not crash then it prolly is that
<shadeslayer> still crashes :P
<shadeslayer> i ran qtcreator KDE_FULL_SESSION
 * apachelogger goes crying about amarok crashing so much
<apachelogger> this takes away all the fun I once had listening to music
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the otherway around if at all
<apachelogger> but I would really go to the length of unset KDE_FULL_SESSION
<Nightrose> apachelogger: me too :( (re linuxtag)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: unset KDE_FULL_SESSION;qtcreatort still fails :P
 * apachelogger needs to hand in his tcp by midnight and there is a bug somewhere
<apachelogger> OMG!
 * shadeslayer will compile qtcreator
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then gdb
<apachelogger> Nightrose: was there any further talk on the soundmenu stuff from the canonical people you know about?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: not that i know nopw
<apachelogger> cause I found aseigo's suggestion very very very sane and good and pretty much perfect
<Nightrose> *nope
<jefferai> apachelogger: thanks for that link, it's good
<dantti> JontheEchidna: yeah! debconf-kde support progressbars now :D and I'm finishing to get rid of that useless std code :P
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<shadeslayer> sheytan: might as well file a wishlist bug :)
<dantti> even split was reinvented there again :P
<JontheEchidna> QString is the best string api ever
<sheytan> shadeslayer will do :)
<dantti> JontheEchidna: ever
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: qtcreator has a RC release roo
<shadeslayer> *too
<shadeslayer> im downloading that
 * apachelogger is already using it :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: gotta poke people tomorrow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: repo has beta :P
 * apachelogger is not using the repo for qtcreator :P
<apachelogger> development is much too fast for that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i was advised to use git.... :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does the binary come with docs and stuff too?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: need hug and cookie :/
<Nightrose> before poking anyone
 * shadeslayer starts watching daybreakers at 1 am ....
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not sure, I am using loads of addtional stuff anyway ;)
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookies for Nightrose
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to Nightrose.
<JontheEchidna> So
 * apachelogger super huggles Nightrose
<JontheEchidna> I fixed the QuickAccess crash
<JontheEchidna> but
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopek1531-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> :(
<apachelogger> my flippin TCP is bugged
<apachelogger> a!
 * Nightrose huggles apachelogger
<apachelogger> and I do not care
<JontheEchidna> the model's handing me invalid indexes :(
<JontheEchidna> so I get nothing painted :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i ran the installer,how do i make it pick up the examples from the packages?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the code examples?
 * apachelogger never used the code examples :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the tutorials and stuff
<apachelogger> no clue really
<shadeslayer> back to qt-creator i gues s :P
<apachelogger> you probably can set a path somewhere *shrug*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is quickaccess booted from the default install yet?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nein
<apachelogger> omg!
<JontheEchidna> it should be, if this bug can't be fixed
<apachelogger> poor panel is all filled up ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, does our default plasma setup shiz conflict with upstream's?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yes, both .js files are loaded on clean config
<apachelogger> sweet
<JontheEchidna> we get two activities and two panels
<apachelogger> supposedly we could just rename ours to override the upstream one
<apachelogger> probably gets cascaded anyway
<apachelogger> also the upstream one is bugged
<apachelogger> it assumes that main screen is screen 0, while this is not necessarily the case and if you do not have access to screen 0 then you are panelless
<apachelogger> and activityless for that matter
<apachelogger> or actually you have a panel I think ^^
<apachelogger> well you get the idea ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: your desktop needs fluffying up!
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: where is our script located?
<ScottK> Also the -workspace currently in the archive is missing some files for the js config stuff.
<ScottK> Once lex79 gets the symbol files done we'll upload
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/init/01-kubuntu-default-setup.js
 * shadeslayer renames that script once and for all
<lex79> almost finished
<shadeslayer> now it wont add more activities
<android> O/
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kdeaccessibility uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: no problem at all :D
<ScottK> The init scripts should only run once anyway
<shadeslayer> ScottK: anything else to do?
<android> shadeslayer: is rocking today
<ScottK> Probably.
<shadeslayer> android: im simply free :)
 * ScottK needs to run out for a while.
<shadeslayer> will probably rock for the next 3-4 months :P
<shadeslayer> at least :D
<android> shadeslayer: btw, the rebuild of quick access today didnt help :(
<shadeslayer> hmm... we probably need a newer qtcreator package in the maverick repos
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> android: yes JontheEchidna is working on that
<shadeslayer> android: idk if thats on lucid or maverick,but work is going on
<android> shadeslayer: excellent
 * shadeslayer heads over to answers.launchpad for a quick look and then off to sleep
<android> shadeslayer: I take it you figured out who i am...
 * android points to cloak
<shadeslayer> android: jussi on your android :P
<android> :)
<shadeslayer> i know,didnt need the cloak :P
<shadeslayer> android: rofl : https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/114290
<android> Heh
<shadeslayer> dont even feel like adding a comment there :P
<android> Thats useful...
<android> Sounds a candidate for:
<android> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<shadeslayer> :)
<android> Yeah, my audio just sits on the couch and does nothing....
<android> :P
<shadeslayer> android: it probably watches the video playing on the screen :P
<android> Lol
<shadeslayer> !ebooks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebooks
<shadeslayer> !ebook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebook
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> bye all ,will be back tomorrow :)
<_Sime> Riddell: KDE 4.5 marble bindings have been updated and should work.  The API may or may not be BC in the future.
<_Sime> Riddell: BTW, what is the status of Python3 support for the PyQt and PyKDE packages?
<ScottK> Isn't it the other way around?  What's the status of support for Python 3 in PyQt and PyKDE?
<ScottK> We're very close to having the infrastructure done to package Python 3 stuff the way we want it done (trying to lose some of the cruft in the Python packaging)
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: yes fb uses xmpp but their implementation is really really bad (from my point of view anyway)
<_Sime> ScottK: has been ready for quite some time now.
<ScottK> _Sime: Good to know.
<ScottK> _Sime: It's a goal to have the default python be python3 before 12.04.
<apachelogger> Departed FedEx location
<apachelogger> PARIS FR
 * apachelogger is wondering where his gsoc package is going now ^^
<apachelogger> this is all sorts of fun I must say
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Found something.  We need kdepim 4.4.4 packaged for Maverick.
<apachelogger> any thoughts on adding the fluffy blog to planet ubuntu?
<ScottK> fluffy isn't an Ubuntu member
<apachelogger> bug a flavor
<apachelogger> s/bug/but
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is fluffy stuff all in the official archive?
<apachelogger> nope
<asac> ho
<asac> kde-pim ... is there a plan to add that to the archive this cycle?
<apachelogger> asac: the new stuff with mobile magic and all?
 * apachelogger notes that this mostly depends on whether kdepim upstream manages to get to a stable stage in time
<asac> yeah ... one sec
<asac> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/arm-m-liquid
<asac> looking for someone who could take the pim module packaging off rbelem's shoulders maybe ;)
<asac> not sure if its an easy package that would be suitable for a mentoree ... would definitly have time until alpha-3
<asac> apachelogger: so you say its not packagable?
<asac> i could also live with a package in a ppa ;) ... if the stability does not meet the quality requirements of the kubuntu team ;)
<apachelogger> I say that currently kdepim 4.5 is not scheduled for release with KDE SC 4.5
<asac> i am not really familiar with the kde/kubuntu release way
<apachelogger> whether it will be released in time to even make 10.10 is another question :/
<asac> and kdepim 4.4 doesnt exist?
<apachelogger> it does and is packaged
<asac> kk
<apachelogger> and actually will be what we ship in maverick in case 4.5 does not reach a stable release in time :)
<asac> i assume the package update would be easy?
<asac> e.g. would it be straight forward to push some svn snapshot to ppa based on current packaging? 
<apachelogger> I am not familiar with current SVN's structures, but most of the breaking changes are switching to akonadi and removing loads and loads of old clutter, so I suppose it is not that different
<apachelogger> ScottK: pingy ^
<apachelogger> anything about this discussed @ UDS?
<ScottK> asac: First we need to get plasma-mobile in.
<ScottK> apachelogger: In general.
<asac> ScottK: right, thats part of the spec too :)
<asac> just trying to find someone who would be willing to take the kdepim items ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: do our kolab contacts want snapshots of 4.5 maybe? seeing as the akonadi based kontact will be next reference client for kolab...
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think they will be interested in a dedicated KDE3  kontact package specifically for a kolab client first.
<apachelogger> why are they not lurking in here anyway :P
<ScottK> asac: I think it's way to early to tell if the pim mobile stuff will be doable this cycle or not.
<ScottK> apachelogger: It was discussed that they'd do that.  Busy I guess.
<asac> ScottK: you say there is risk that it might not work at all?
<ScottK> asac: I don't know the upstream development schedule.
<asac> or is it mostly regression potential for none mobile images? 
 * asac is ignorant what part pim plays in normal kubuntu images
<ScottK> First we need plasma-mobile (which last I checked didn't build).
<ScottK> It's a leaf package for us.
<asac> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/arm-m-liquid
<rbelem> ScottK, i will get it ready in this weekend
<rbelem> :-)
<asac> \o/
<ScottK> asac: So we walk before we run and see how far we get.
<ScottK> asac: We do have #kubuntu-mobile for dedicated conversation on this topic.  You might want to hang out there.
<asac> ScottK: well, i will keep a work item then and make it dependent on whether its ok for archive; otherwise we put it in a ppa as it seems to be essential for any kind of mobile experience i was told
<asac> so stay tuned ;)
<apachelogger> asac: for kdepim they are exchanging almost all internals, so there is a lot of regression potential, which is also why they are not releasing along with KDE SC (which is what usually happens)
<rbelem> ScottK, it is building fine now
<ScottK> rbelem: Great.
<asac> apachelogger: right. i didnt check if its used in any other kubuntu images. if thats the case its clear that it cant be replaced in archive with svn snapshots etc
<rbelem> ScottK, just need to finish the debian/copyright
<ScottK> asac: So this is a really weird cycle for kdepim.
<rbelem> ScottK, that's painful
<apachelogger> asac: it is what we are using for pim activities in Kubuntu :)
<ScottK> rbelem: Yeah, it's in many ways the trickiests part of packaging.
<asac> we could put it in a ppa ... or in the archive using a special package name so mobile profiles can benefit from it (in case it works)
<asac> but as ScottK said. lets see ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is pim-mobile a patch to the regular pim package or a seperate tree?
<apachelogger> shouldnt be
<ScottK> We'll see.
<apachelogger> kdepim is seperated into UI and libs, so I suppose pim-mobile would just be using the libs and stack another UI ontop of it
<ScottK> Reminds me I need to work on seed setup.
 * apachelogger looks
<rbelem> http://dot.kde.org/2010/06/10/kde-pim-goes-mobile
<apachelogger> http://files.kolab.org/local/maemo/README.html
<apachelogger> steveire: pingy
<apachelogger> ScottK: if that helps http://steveire.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/akonadiplatform2.png :)
<apachelogger> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdepim/mobile/
<apachelogger> looks like it is part of kdepim to begin with
 * apachelogger checks out
<ScottK> Interesting
<apachelogger> now I could use a faster machine now :/
<bulldog98> what to install to have kdevelop in maverick?
<DarthFrog> Hmm, clicking on the Quick Access icon kills plasma.
<apachelogger> it must have been ages since I did package a non-native package
 * apachelogger feels a bit rusty :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, ScottK: pingy, got time to revu grantlee?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-12
<apachelogger> anybody here?
<lex79> ScottK: usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-layout-org.kde.plasma-desktop.defaultPanel.desktop is both in plasma-desktop.install and plasma-widget-workspace.install
<lex79> same issue for usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-layout-org.kde.plasma-netbook.defaultPanel.desktop, plasma-widget-workspace and plasma-netbook
<apachelogger> <3 the new doctor
<lex79> who?
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> asac, ScottK: http://imagebin.ca/view/VU9wUy.html
<apachelogger> for one reason or another it does not want to interact with me though :/
<JontheEchidna> [19:27:54] <apachelogger> <3 the new doctor
<JontheEchidna> [19:28:16] <lex79> who?
<JontheEchidna> exactly!
<lex79> omg
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: go do revus :P
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> dear lord in heaven
<apachelogger> asac, ScottK: http://imagebin.ca/view/woxXgX.html
<apachelogger> I am so magic
 * apachelogger feels fluffy right now
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/S4E2EZM.html
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/kMzQEgI4.html
<lex79> this is spam
<_EagleScreen> beauty spam
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/u1vjFOwy.html
<apachelogger> this is all sorts of sweet
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/h_VzpK.html
<apachelogger> look
<apachelogger> volker sent me a mail ;)
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> pretty sweet
<apachelogger> also I think I broke my working kdepim now \o/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: will be done with revu once it pbuilds
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: revu'd
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: merci
<JontheEchidna> btw, looks like source format 3.0 supports lzma .orig.tars. I'm betting soyuz probably doesn't :(
<JontheEchidna> Is there any difference between doing "private slots: and "private Q_SLOTS:" ?
<apachelogger> latter is considered more portable
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, yes, soyuz is not supporting lzma
 * apachelogger actually requested that it gets added instead or in addition to bz2
<apachelogger> but oh well
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: grantlee should be waiting in new (for kjots 4.5)
<rbrunhuber> Does anybody know where the categories for the system settings module are defined?
<rbrunhuber> I'm tracking down a bug that the default applications option is not shown because it has X-KDE-System-Settings-Parent-Category=workspace-appearance-and-behavior
<rbrunhuber> which is not defined.
<rbrunhuber> If i put replace the line by  X-KDE-System-Settings-Parent-Category=network-settings it appears (but under network settings)
<JontheEchidna> rbrunhuber: there's a list of .desktop files that system settings has
<JontheEchidna> dpkg -L systemsettings | grep "/usr/share/kde4/services/settings*"
<JontheEchidna> ^that'll list 'em. Just take the "settings-" off of the file name and the ".desktop" at the end
<JontheEchidna> as a warning, they all changed in KDE 4.5
<rbrunhuber> JontheEchidna: I found them already but there are at least two misconfigured *.desktop files.
<JontheEchidna> Best contact bcooksley, I believe he's the current systemsettings maintainer
<rbrunhuber> JontheEchidna: One is component chooser that points to the non-existing  Parent Category "workspace-appearance-and-behavior"
<rbrunhuber> JontheEchidna: Do you still run lucid on one box?
<JontheEchidna> Not at my house, no. I can access it monday
<JontheEchidna> rbrunhuber: /usr/share/kde4/services/settings-workspace-appearance-and-behavior.desktop is new in KDE 4.5
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktophq1545-jpg.jpg
 * JontheEchidna tries to understand wth is going on here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/448494/
<JontheEchidna> ah, I suppose I get it. they're iterating through the string until they find the ' character, then append everything to a new string until they hit another ' character
 * JontheEchidna cries a little
<rbrunhuber> JontheEchidna: Where did you copy this code from?
<JontheEchidna> rbrunhuber: synaptic package manager
<JontheEchidna> I'm looking at its "your conf file changed" handling
<JontheEchidna> but since they are g* people they have never known what its like to have a proper string class :(
<rbrunhuber> JontheEchidna: Are you developing on kpackagekit?
<JontheEchidna> rbrunhuber: not exactly. ;)
<JontheEchidna> though packagekit does use that snippet as well, if I recall
<JontheEchidna> I'm making a Qt-based library for using apt, so that C++ apps wanting to use libapt-pkg can have a sane API to work with, and a single apt implementation to share
<JontheEchidna> the code's in KDE playground, and there's a WIP backend for the shaman package manager in playground as well
<rbrunhuber> JontheEchidna: I just asked because this time I forced myself to use kpackagekit since the release of lucid. But I really miss synaptic more and more every day that passed.
<JontheEchidna> a full-featured package manager based on this library is probably a good 6-12 months off (don't want to rush it) but it is something I wish to do with the library.
<rbrunhuber> JontheEchidna: Wouldn't it be easier to extend kpackagekit than to rewrite a packagemanager "from scratch"?
<JontheEchidna> PackageKit has what I feel are fundamental flaws. It's also something that we don't have much control over in extending, since its main consumer is Fedora
<JontheEchidna> (these flaws are also due to PK being designed for yum-based systems)
<_EagleScreen> there ins't any good package manager focused to Debian/Ubuntu & KDE since Adept 3.0 is unmaintained
<_EagleScreen> Kpackagekit has some lacks
<_EagleScreen> continuing Adept or making a Qt4/KDE4 synaptic port/clone would be great
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137234 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/worker/ (worker.cpp workerinstallprogress.cpp workerinstallprogress.h) The worker now emits a question when it encounters a conffile change during install. It's totally untested, and doesn't emit a diff of the two files.
<dantti> JontheEchidna: debconf-kde is almost finished now :D it doesn't look that crapy code it was before, but i geting some ibus warnings, do you know what this could be about? I don't even know what ibus is :P
<dantti> JontheEchidna: and about conf file you won't need to worry about that hopefully in the future, i just need to write some emails to make dpkg use debconf for that..
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<dantti> _EagleScreen: the target of both applications are completely different, show synaptic to a user just want to use the computer and he'll hate "linux", too many option, that's why shaman + libapt-qt will be good
<JontheEchidna> dantti: ibus is for inputting characters for asian languages. If its not installed, gui Qt apps will give that error. It's harmless, though a bit annoying
<JontheEchidna> There's room in the world for both KPackageKit and Power User package managers :)
<dantti> _EagleScreen: kpackagekit aims to be easier to the average user, but it also fails, since users actually want's to care about applications
<dantti> JontheEchidna: ok, :D thanks for the tip, i think i never saw that while i was using debian...
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's kubuntu-specific. We have patches that enable ibus by default, for the sake of chinese/japanese speaking people
<_EagleScreen> yes but give packagekit a user who wants manage his Linux (not newbie) and it will think that Kubuntu is..... "bad"
<JontheEchidna> its a side-effect, but it helps with the language support
<dantti> _EagleScreen: that's why a more power tool is needed, but wanting to have all the use cases in just one tool is like chasing the wind :P
<_EagleScreen> yes
<_EagleScreen> there must be two apps or frontends: one for newbies like Software Centre, and other for advanced users like Synaptic (a moment! Ubuntu seems almost perfect here!)
<JontheEchidna> brb
<dantti> _EagleScreen: to me we need 3 applications :P one for packages to newbies & friends (KPackageKit), another for applications (when i finish fixing kpk), and a power on like synaptics (i think shaman could do it here).
<dantti> tough I prefer aptitude cmd line :P
<_EagleScreen> I prefer synaptic, very confortable
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: grantlee in new queue has no changes compared to my revu :(
<JontheEchidna> it will ftbfs
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137238 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/globals.h TODO--
<valorie> people, am I the only person having problems with logging in with the new KDE upgrades?
<valorie> I always check to see whether or not my touchpad is working
<valorie> since it's always a bit chancy
<valorie> but since the upgrades, if my touchpad doesn't work, neither will my USB mouse
<valorie> which means I have to use control alt F1
<valorie> and shut down from there
<DarkwingDuck> I have yet to upgrade to Maverick...
<valorie> I don't know how to get useful debug info
<valorie> but am willing to file a bug if that would be useful
<valorie> Platform Version 4.4.85 (KDE 4.4.85 (KDE 4.5 Beta2))
<valorie> and should it be a b.k.o bug, or launchpad?
 * nigelb pouts at kubuntu folks
<nigelb> why am I running into a lot of kubuntu bugs with patches :/
 * jussi pouts back at nigelb
<apachelogger> brrr
<nigelb> jussi: well, for what its worth, I'm going throguh the patches
<nigelb> some of them are good and the others are already in, so you folks are doing a good job :)
<jussi> nigelb: the simple fact is we just dont have enough people to get through all of them
<nigelb> jussi: I know, I'm trying to help with *at least* the patches :)
<jussi> :)
<nigelb> jussi: honestly, its nice to be back with bugs, been long since I triaged :)
 * apachelogger feels like a 3 day old french fries
<nigelb> apachelogger: how come?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thanks for checking, redoing now :/
<nigelb> apachelogger: btw, fluffy looks awesome.  I wanna try and get my cousin on it :)
<apachelogger> I went too late (or early depending on the POV) to bed for a too long period of time 
<apachelogger> \o/ fluffy \o/
<asac> apachelogger: coool ... thas 4.5 kdepim (on the screens)?
<apachelogger> asac: kdepim-mobile
<apachelogger> the regular stuff would break my setup ^^
<apachelogger> there is even one gigantic warning message for kmail that goes like "DO NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT USING THIS" ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: please reject the previous grantlee upload, new one will arrive in a second or two
<asac> apachelogger: so we can package kdepim-mobile independently from kdepim?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: that kdepim 4.4.4 still open?
<shadeslayer> seems so :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kdepim 4.4.4 wip for maverick :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ahh.. you seem to have released 4.4.4 kdepim...
<apachelogger> asac: no, it is part of it
<apachelogger> asac: what we could do is have it have a different path /opt/kdepim-mobile so it does not conflict with regular kdepim (should that become necessary, i.e. Kubuntu having kdepim 4.4 and you wanting to deploy 4.5 one way or another)
<apachelogger> from what I have seen most of it should be easily sandboxable
<shadeslayer> hmm.. anyone know if the deps on kdoctools was fixed in maverick or are we waiting for kde to fix the docbooks themselves?
<jussi> hrm, can someone try playing an mp4 and tell me if it eats their PC?
<jussi> seems to go crazy trying to play mp4's here - have to reset the pc...
<Mamarok> what app do you use?
<apachelogger> jussi: mp4 is a container
<apachelogger> if that contains super duper highresolution low-compression content it might very well eat your system I suppose
<jussi> apachelogger: its h264
<apachelogger> never seen that eat my cpu
<apachelogger> then again I havent seen much of that junk ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: old grantlee rejected
<apachelogger> Riddell: thx
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im fixing plasma-widget-networkmanagement for maverick,think you can upload it?
<shadeslayer> the maverick packages have been copied over from lucid
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137327 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (5 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-91> Add a changelogUrl() to QApt::Package to construct a URL from which the client
<CIA-91> can fetch a changelog. I would fetch it and return a location on the hard drive,
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137328 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (example/qapttest.cpp src/package.cpp) Get rid of the extra '/' in the url. Not hurting anything, but technically shouldn't be there...
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137333 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (example/qapttest.cpp src/package.cpp src/package.h) Add a screenshotUrl function to QApt::Package, the return value of which consumers can use to fetch a changelog via KIO or QNetworkAccessManager or whatever.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/ubuntu/+merge/27418
<Guest28789> anyone else having kde 4.5 beta2 plasma crashes when closing the kde session ? 
<Guest28789> http://kde.pastey.net/137613  http://kde.pastey.net/137614
<ToxinPowe>  Hi, I can't see videos anymore on Kaffeine with kde4.5beta2, I'm only see transparent windows, but I have audio, any ideas plz?
<shadeslayer> anyone around to do a bzr merge?
<shadeslayer> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/ubuntu/+merge/27421
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<shadeslayer> ok suppose we can get kopete chat with google voice support but its possible only through our own patching,the patch is on the kde review board as well,so can we use it?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kdepim is still 4.4.3: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm.. well Riddell seems to have updated bzr
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Didn't look there.
<ScottK> Maybe Riddell will upload it then ...
<ScottK> lex79: Just uploaded -workspace.  Thanks.  Riddell: -workspace will hit binary New again and we'll need to do some rebuilds due to BIC changes.  It's my upload, so up to you to do the Newing.
<lex79> ScottK: ok
<seele-mobile> Anyone know how to tile windows in the beta? I can't figure it out
<shadeslayer> ScottK: one more thing... can  you merge this : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/plasma-widget-networkmanagement/ubuntu/+merge/27421
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We'll need to upload p-w-n after -workspace builds, but I'm tied up with stuff right now, so maybe someone else can review it.
<shadeslayer> sure :)
 * shadeslayer wonders who else is a kubuntu-member 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can we ship kopete with google voice talk packages in maverick?
<shadeslayer> im about to start working on the package
<shadeslayer> ( this would be a pretty good feature :P )
 * shadeslayer gets his daily shot of pinkiness from http://fluffy.jussi01.com/
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> pink is awesome, especially when there are little kids around you :)
<shadeslayer> :P
 * nigelb wants to impress cousin in a few weeks
<shadeslayer> any devs around?
<shadeslayer> was wondering if we need to keep the lines 1369 onwards in kopete packaging... http://pastebin.com/qJgMzX1n
<shadeslayer> im enabling google talk support in kopete package for maverick
<shadeslayer> as of now the status is that we will have to add a custom build flag and file a MIR against one Linphone
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: possibly we could ship it, this mainly depends on the size of dependencies though, we do not have infinite space on the CD :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any idea on the diff i pasted?
<shadeslayer> line 1369 onwards...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is that a merge or something?
<apachelogger> because this all seems VERY WRONG
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope... ive taken a diff between the package which has jingle support and our official packages
<apachelogger> yeah, we do not want that stuff at all
<shadeslayer> its the diff of just the debian/ folder
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: of course... im just going to add the build deps and a flag for jingle support
<apachelogger> right
 * shadeslayer will have to file 2 MIR's too
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no need for them lines then right?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dont think so
<apachelogger> it looks to me like they are just adding more junk into the source package
<apachelogger> well, junk because it does not belong there ;)
<shadeslayer> ok... building with jingle support \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do i add ccache support to my builds?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<shadeslayer> w00t .... testers needed for kopte + google voice support
<apachelogger> o/
<apachelogger> although I am a bit low on CPU cycles right now ^^
 * apachelogger is building 3 projects right now :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm.. i installed locally and it says cannot start process googletalk-call
<shadeslayer> check your install of kopete
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> I suppose your packaging is flawed :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> probably... where do i start :D
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> iDunno(tm)
<shadeslayer> well atleast there are greyed out " Start Audio Call buttons " :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your on lucid right?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> I think
<shadeslayer> will have to backport lucid packages......
<apachelogger> *checking*
<apachelogger> ...yes...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: packages will appear here : https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<apachelogger> actually I am on fluffy right now *giggle*
<shadeslayer> as and when i get this issue sorted :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kopete should work with fluffy :D
<shadeslayer> then kubuntu users can call up fluffy users
<apachelogger> that would be so funny
<apachelogger> that is totally joint-venture
<shadeslayer> and tell them about the fluffiness :P
<apachelogger> oi oi oi
<apachelogger> lp:~kubuntu-members/plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets/ubuntu
<apachelogger> super awesome branch \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aha found it
<shadeslayer> i need to add a package for the googlecall thingy
<apachelogger> see :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: question is if we want it packaged individually though
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do you suggest?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'd toss it into the regular kopete package for now
<apachelogger> once it is proofen that it works we can decided whether to create an independent package before main inclusion and stuff
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> true
 * apachelogger wishes Riddell was here :/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: !
<apachelogger> Nightrose: look what I did https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets/ubuntu
<apachelogger> somebody hug me please
 * shadeslayer gives apachelogger hugs
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger hugs shadeslayer right back
<shadeslayer> whee... googlegadget support :D
<shadeslayer> 10.10 is going to be 10/10 :D
<shadeslayer> this will take another 30 mins to build -.-
 * Nightrose uberhugs apachelogger
<Riddell> apachelogger: MOI?
<apachelogger> Riddell: oui, toi :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets/ubuntu
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> whee
<apachelogger> seems to working (as much as one can expect) I'll upload to revu in a bit
<apachelogger> a "be" seems to be missing somewhere ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: when is the kubuntu council meet>
<lex79> when we have a complete kubuntu council :)
<Riddell> next week we vote
<Riddell> meet week after with any luck
<shadeslayer> ok :D
 * shadeslayer gets back to kopete
<claydoh> is there a rekonq package available that is 4.5beta2 friendly?  I don't seem to find one
<shadeslayer> claydoh: theres 0.4.95
<shadeslayer> claydoh: i can package it if you want,in my PPA
<claydoh> I was wondering if there was one out there before I tried it on my own :)
<shadeslayer> claydoh: or use git https://edge.launchpad.net/~rekonq/+archive/rekonq-daily
<shadeslayer> claydoh: those are git snapshots :D
 * claydoh tends towards laziness, as my kmymoney package updates can attest to :)
<apachelogger> any MOTU around?
<apachelogger> or our MOTO?
 * apachelogger pings neversfelde
<shadeslayer> whats MOTO?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that you'll need to ask neversfelde
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<apachelogger> ah fooey
 * apachelogger pokes pbuilder for building for the wrong series
<shadeslayer> any idea what this means : http://pastebin.com/GmjZnHZG
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> scrap that
<shadeslayer> i should have seen that error carefully 3 rebuilds ago :)
 * apachelogger looks
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think the error is pretty clear :)
<apachelogger> The cause might however not...
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic replace 1 Welcome
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Ninjas 4.5 beta 2 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Kubuntu Council Needs You for election candidate | speakers wanted https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<apachelogger> beta2 packaging is all done, isnt it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the cause is that i modified the changelog after starting the build :P
<shadeslayer> so it searches for the wrong .dsc file... or thats what i think it is
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: That you should not do I suppose :P
<shadeslayer> yeah.. i was in the wrong folder :P
<shadeslayer> i have clones of the same folder sitting in 2 different locations... to see what i did wrong and revert it :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, the akonadi addressbook magic for U1 is already working with kdepim-mobile http://imagebin.ca/view/kMzQEgI4.html ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell we can haz google voice support in kopete :D
<shadeslayer> working insanely awesome
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lucid packages soonish
<shadeslayer> ok strange thing.. i can call the guy and he picks it up,works fine,the guy calls back,i pick up doesnt work :P
<shadeslayer> anyone else want to test kopete + Google voice chat?
<shadeslayer> Maverick and lucid packages up at : https://edge.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<shadeslayer> !info libmediastreamer-dev lucid
<ubottu> libmediastreamer-dev (source: linphone): linphone web phone's media library. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 23 kB, installed size 224 kB
<shadeslayer> !info libboost1.42-dev lucid
<ubottu> Package libboost1.42-dev does not exist in lucid
 * shadeslayer wonders if anyone is around :)
<lex79> shadeslayer_: you have to use libboost1.40-dev for lucid packages
<lex79> and 1.42 for maverick
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: lovely!
<shadeslayer_> lex79: changed in packaging,realised that later on :)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: i just need to fix some kinks... like why we cant accept calls but make them 
<shadeslayer_> testers wanted for that :)
<shadeslayer_> and now to file the 2 MIR's we need.... but before that Riddell is the package size sane? and can it be added to the CD?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: total size increase == 400 KB :)
<shadeslayer_> from packaging in archives vs my ppa packaging
<shadeslayer_> ( just for kopete amd64 )
<shadeslayer_> usr/include/krdc/hostpreferences.h << that should typically go into libkrdc-dev right? or krdc-dev ? but no such install file :(
<valorie> shadeslayer_: what does one need for testing the gcall app?
<shadeslayer_> valorie: gcall app?
<valorie> google voice support in kopete
<valorie> sorry
<shadeslayer_> valorie: oh you mean kopete + google call ?
<shadeslayer_> valorie: oh you mean kopete + google call ?
<valorie> are you looking for lucid testers, or only Mav?
<shadeslayer_> valorie: well you need a google account and a friend who has gtalk or same kopete package
<shadeslayer_> valorie: either will do... 
<valorie> I have a grandcentral number
<valorie> and I think maco does too
<shadeslayer_> valorie: currently you can only make the call... on receiving theres no voice :P 
<valorie> useful
<valorie> I just remembered that I don't have a working mic here
<valorie> for some reason
<shadeslayer_> so like you call someone else through kopete,it will work,if someone calls you and you pick up,no voice :)
<shadeslayer_> valorie: awww... :)
<valorie> I installed skype and the camera works
<valorie> but no sound....
<valorie> I haven't had time to figure out why
<valorie> supposedly there is a digital mic on this lappy
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: what are the MIRs?
<shadeslayer_> one sec
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer_: did you try to prepare any security fix?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: libmediastreamer-dev and libortp-dev
<shadeslayer_> ari-tczew: for what?
<shadeslayer_> ari-tczew: oh that
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer_: anywhere
<shadeslayer_> ari-tczew: no :(
<shadeslayer_> ari-tczew: ill look into it tommorow :)
<ari-tczew> ok
<shadeslayer_> was focused on getting kopete to work with google voice :)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: also could you have a look at the size of kopete and libkopete and see if they are a viable option to be included in the archive ( and thus the CD )
<ari-tczew> is it possible in order to B-D on libqt4-webkit-dev in kadu causing a crash PC?
<Riddell> hmm, they're from linphone, not sure that'll get into main
<Riddell> still, worth a shot
<Riddell> how do you mean the size of kopete and libkopete?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yeah..
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: like since we added a build dep,number of features have increased,thus size of package increased
<shadeslayer_> ( by about 500 KB for amd64 builds _
<Riddell> hard to say at this stage in the cycle, we still have plasma-netbook to add to the CDs
<shadeslayer> ah.. right :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw what are the chances of linphone getting into main?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no idea, if it's just those libraries then it's more likely I guess
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm..  we just need those 2 libs... nothing else
<Riddell> mind an mention that in the MIR then
 * Riddell snoozes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok.. will file MIR tomorrow :)
<shadeslayer> will upload a new version of package in short while.. this one should be final i guess
<shadeslayer> i wonder where usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.kppp.xml would go...
 * shadeslayer puts it in kppp.install
<shadeslayer> nah... the last upload has it all
#kubuntu-devel 2010-06-13
<lex79> JontheEchidna: around? :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yeah
<lex79> hihih :)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: you should upload these packages https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa/+packages
<lex79> I renamed two libraries in -workspace, so we need a rebuild for the transitions
<lex79> don't upload -workspace from my ppa, it's already uploaded :)
<lex79> and drop +ppa1 from plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<JontheEchidna> have the renamed libraries made it through new queue yet?
<lex79> they are already out from "new"
<JontheEchidna> ok
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I think... look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.4.85-0ubuntu2
<JontheEchidna> looks about right to me
<lex79> kk
<lex79> I'm doing also digikam but it need mysql now
<lex79> it has a feauture like amarok http://www.flickr.com/photos/digikam/4681000883/sizes/l/
<lex79> JontheEchidna: do you know why we build amarok with libmysqld-pic as build-dep and mysql-server-5.1 as build-depends-indep ? :/
<JontheEchidna> because amarok uses mysqle
<JontheEchidna> e == embedded
<JontheEchidna> so that there isn't a need for an external mysql server
<JontheEchidna> digikam might not need mysql at build time
<lex79> uhm, no, digikam need mysqld since this release
<lex79> 1.3.0
<lex79> and wont build without it
<lex79> I add now mysql-server-5.1 in build-dep and built
<JontheEchidna> I think if you commented out line 179 - 192 of http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/graphics/digikam/CMakeLists.txt?revision=1135982&view=markup that there's a chance you could build digikam without installing the whole server
<JontheEchidna> It's just a check to make sure mysql is on the system for runtime, I think
<lex79> ok I'll try
<JontheEchidna> ok, maybe not... kde svn 1109969
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1109969&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1109969 | bye bye Digikam::RExpanderBox...
<JontheEchidna> stinky :(
<JontheEchidna> But then, this is the upstream that made 1.3.0 depend on trunk kdegraphics, so they're obviously not to knowledgable on how to distribute software...
<lex79> uhm :(
<JontheEchidna> That puts Debian in a bit of a tough situation, since they're shipping squeeze with 4.4
<JontheEchidna> lex79: does kdeplasma-addons need uploading too?
<lex79> yes it does
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> lex79: could you put in in bzr please?
<lex79> yes
<JontheEchidna> thx
<lex79> JontheEchidna: done, I'm doing kdeutils
<lex79> kdeuitls in bzr
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and lex79: those rebuilds will misbuild on the slow archs and we'll have to do them again.
<ScottK> (unless the FTBFS, of course)
<ScottK> the/they
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: they should FTBFS, since the build-dep version was bumped
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Good to hear.
<JontheEchidna> lex79: ^would be nice to have that sort of thing documented in debian/changleog, in the future
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ok, I didnt't bump the build-dep version in kdeplasma-addons and kdeutils since we use kde-sc-dev-latest and we use >= 4:4.4
<JontheEchidna> doh
<ScottK> Those will both fail anway.
<lex79> -workspace I think is ftbs on the slow archs, like the others KDE packages
<ScottK> It is, although I'm getting close on ia64.
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137466 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Add isSupported() and supportedUntil() functions to QApt::Package, to determine if and how long a package is supported by Canonical
<JontheEchidna> ktorrent magnet link support == <3
<JontheEchidna> anybody know why kinfocenter only has one module?
<JontheEchidna> kmix vs knetworkmanager -- confusing: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopx14685-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> I always hit networkmanager :(
<lex79> what do you mean for one module?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktoph14685-jpg.jpg
<lex79> JontheEchidna: http://imagebin.ca/view/HM9zCp.html
<JontheEchidna> quad core, lucky
<lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> aha, fixed in https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.4.85-0ubuntu2
<lex79> ah, I've already 0ubuntu2 :P
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137470 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp s/i++/++i
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: mind the dependencies (re increased size)
<apachelogger> kubotu: quit
<valorie> has there been any discussion of packaging qtgain for *buntu?
<valorie> it's available as a .deb, but I'm hesitant to dl a random .deb
<valorie> http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=56842
<valorie> it's a front end for vorbis gain, mp3gain, etc.
<apachelogger> isnt amarok a frontend for that too? ^^
<apachelogger> valorie: seems packagable
<valorie> amarok reads gain tags
<valorie> but doesn't write them
<valorie> before this, the only thing I've seen that will write them was in windows
<valorie> so people were using wine to do it
<valorie> I was going to write an howto article for the Insider
<valorie> but couldn't find a linux replaygain tagger
<valorie> then someone suggested this in the forum
<valorie> how do I request this?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> aacgain uses cvs
<apachelogger> C
<apachelogger> V
<apachelogger> S
 * apachelogger is scared
<valorie> what is that?
<jussi> similar to svn, but nasty
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it tries to provide the same thing SVN tries to provide
<apachelogger> ...version control...
<apachelogger> BUT
<valorie> ah
<apachelogger> CVS does an even crappier job at it than SVN does
<valorie> dang, there are so many of them
<apachelogger> and SVN is already pretty bad ^^
<valorie> and I guess once people learn how to use one, they don't want the pain of learning another
<valorie> thus most of KDE not being on git
<valorie> yet
<jussi> git is awesome
<apachelogger> well, it is because they do not understand the inner workings ;)
<valorie> the amarok devels seem to like it
<valorie> it's a mystery to me
<apachelogger> it is like those users of microsoft word that need retraining every new UI iteration
<jussi> as do Sput and the quassel peoples
<valorie> except cloning or pulling from it
<apachelogger> they learn where to find things rather than where to look for them
<jussi> git bisect is a pretty cool tool
<jussi> anyway, off to find breakfast...
<valorie> I read most of what they write about it
<valorie> figuring eventually it will start to make sense
 * apachelogger likes devs using qmake without implementing make install
<valorie> so far, I just follow good instructions
<apachelogger> valorie: I think it would be better to first read what git does and how
<apachelogger> then everything becomes a lot clearer
<apachelogger> even life itself
 * apachelogger feels enlightened ever since git came into the world ^^
<valorie> but after learning how to build amarok, building vlc and phonon-vlc made more sense
<valorie> I did read some of the docs, but they really didn't make any sense
<valorie> yet
<valorie> eventually they will
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Neighborhood #1 (Tunnels)" by The Arcade Fire [Funeral] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<valorie> old brain, full of useless junk
 * apachelogger is SSH tunneling ^^
 * apachelogger always listens to that song when tunneling somewhere ^^
<valorie> I have to shove old stuff out to make room for the new
<valorie> kubotu: np
<kubotu> valorie hasn't played anything recently
<valorie> !
<valorie> not true!
 * valorie is listening to The Four Seasons: Concerti Grossi, Op. 8 No. 2: Summer by Antonio Vivaldi on The Vivaldi Collection, Volume One: The Four Seasons / Musici di San Marco [Amarok]
<valorie> <3 the Arcade Fire
<valorie> that CD, in particular
<valorie> "source code for AACGain is hosted in the sourceforge cvs repository as part of the mp3gain project"
<valorie> so a lot of it is in cvs
<valorie> :(
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> my
<apachelogger> brrrrrr
<apachelogger> !info mp3gain
<ubottu> mp3gain (source: mp3gain): Lossless mp3 normalizer with statistical analysis. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-3 (lucid), package size 63 kB, installed size 180 kB
<apachelogger> !info vorbisgain
<valorie> is that what sourcforge uses?
<ubottu> vorbisgain (source: vorbisgain): add Replay Gain volume tags to Ogg Vorbis files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.36-3.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 26 kB, installed size 92 kB
<apachelogger> valorie: the two important ones are already packaged
<valorie> right
<apachelogger> <3 developers who create GUI apps but fail to provide desktop files
<valorie> but this is a front end
<valorie> so you can just drag folders in and get them processed
<valorie> right, Sourceforge uses CVS and Subversion
<valorie> Linus should beat them with the big GIT stick
<apachelogger> sf is not the best service there is anyway
<apachelogger> in the early days amarok used it
<apachelogger> it was a flipping nightmare
<apachelogger> kubotu: google desktop entry spec
<kubotu> Results for desktop entry spec: 1. Desktop Entry Specification: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ | 2. Desktop Entry Specification: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html | 3. freedesktop.org - Specifications/desktop-entry-spec: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktop-entry-spec
 * apachelogger hugs kubotu
<apachelogger> valorie: almost done with the package
<valorie> !
<valorie> you are amazing, apachelogger
<valorie> is it pink?
<apachelogger> the package? no, unfrotunately not :(
<apachelogger> in a query I got - [11:03:08] <mauriziokubuntu> !LIST
<apachelogger> scary really ^^
<valorie> haha
<valorie> that's some coding, there
<apachelogger> Riddell: krake tells me that akonadi-u1-bookmarks could access the data of the existing local-bookmark resource ... so it is likely that getting this to work would be as much work as serializing the desktopcouch format to XBEL and hooking it up with the local-bookmarks
<apachelogger> valorie: This application does have a ... weird ... user interface :/
<valorie> it has an interface
<valorie> which is better than NO interface
<valorie> which is what we have at present
<valorie> too bad no pink, though
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> Well, I personally would not know how to use it :)
<valorie> they were saying that the average pop album now is as loud as early metal was
<valorie> so you can hear Britney, I guess
<valorie> anyway, if it's packaged
<valorie> I can test it
<valorie> and maybe the word will spread
<valorie> and the author will improve it
<apachelogger> Britney? Is she still in business?
<valorie> actually, her last album wasn't bad
<valorie> I heard it a bit more often than I would have chosen, but.....
<valorie> it was no Vanilla Ice
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> or Achy Breaky Heart
 * apachelogger does not know either ^^
<valorie> lucky you
 * valorie dares apachelogger to search youtube
<apachelogger> No time! Must package an icon-less application ;)
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> package is done
<valorie> !
<valorie> so how do I obtain it?
<apachelogger> This however leaves the question where to publish it until it arrives in the Ubuntu archives :/
<valorie> ok
<valorie> well, I mean
<valorie> I can wait
<valorie> but how long does it take to get into the archives?
<valorie> I was figuring on waiting through some long beaureaucratic process
<valorie> and then you just DO it
<valorie> lol
<valorie> which blows me away....
<valorie> you totally rock
<apachelogger> That entirely depends on whether and when I can find a MOTU to check that I did not do anything wrong, and then whether and when I can find an archive administrator to check that I did not do anything wrong and that the beasty is really proper free software, and then on whether and when I can find someone from the ubuntu-backports team to backport it ;)
<valorie> ok
<apachelogger> which should take like a week
<valorie> that is completely cool with me
<valorie> kubotu: order cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}} to apachelogger
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger rehugs valorie
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> valorie: Testing packages should be appearing soonish here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ppa
<valorie> your u1 stuff isn't in there
<apachelogger> should it be?
<valorie> seems like I added another ppa for that
<apachelogger> That reminds me that I wanted to do something on u1 before you interrupted :P
<valorie> I did attempt to install it
<valorie> but couldn't
<valorie> sorry for the interruption!
<valorie> if you treat everyone who interrupts you so well
<valorie> you'll never be able to get anything accomplished
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100613093152-dj9ueoxqxtum67b4 * (4 files in 2 dirs) * Depend on gnome-keyring >= 2.92.92.is.2.30.1-0ubuntu2 (lucid-updates) + In consequence drop the local copy of org.freedesktop.secrets.service
<apachelogger> valorie: It will not work unless you manually jump around in source code and fix some stuff for KDE integration :/
<valorie> that's beyond my abilities 
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100613093307-75gir16h1jc3qh0t * src/libs/Export.h Apparently I forgot to add the Export.h back when I made the syncdaemon public ;)
<valorie> or time to develop them
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100613093450-ys7w1txf9hjdlooo * (.bzrignore debian/changelog) bzrignore++
<a|wen> hmm, meinproc4 spits out "warning: failed to load external entity "dtd/kdex.dtd""; which is located in /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksgmltools2/customization/dtd/kdex.dtd ... i wonder if that is because it looks in /usr/share/kde instead
<apachelogger> a|wen: I am not sure I compute that.
<a|wen> apachelogger: kdesvn FTBFS in maverick currently with that error ... wondered if it was due to the changes in pkg-kde-tools to use /usr/share/kde (meinproc4 will look there), but the kdex.dtd file is still located in kde4
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Wouldnt the error then state the non-kde4'd path?
<a|wen> the error doesn't state a file ... i just tried locating it in the build-environment (and found it at the kde4 path)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> a|wen: I'd strace to see what really goes on.
<apachelogger> But a path searching issues seems very likely indeed.
<a|wen> good idea ... lets see what strace can tell
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR3K5uB-wMA
 * apachelogger takes Nightrose and swings through the channel
<Nightrose> weeeeee
 * a|wen dances into the kitchen to find some lunch
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100613122533-th79f3gv6rqzqia6 * debian/ubuntuone-kde.install fix install
<CIA-91> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100613125224-8t02v8lms3cuqk47 * debian/ (libubuntuone-qt-api-dev.install ubuntuone-kde.install) fix packaging
<jussi> hrm. my plasma seems to be slow. for instance in lancelot, the moving of the highlight lags behind the mouse...
<a|wen> apachelogger: from the strace it looks like it is simply looking in a subdir of the current directory in the build-dir ... but of cause, i could be reading it wrong http://awen.dk/temp/meinproc.strace
<apachelogger> a|wen: Did you invoke it with the right settings?
<a|wen> apachelogger: as far as i could ... is there any way to make sure it has the same environment as when the build is going on?
<apachelogger> not sure
<apachelogger> a|wen: Just write a wrapper script around meinproc4
<apachelogger> /home/test/bin/meinproc4: strace /usr/bin/meinproc4 $@ 
<apachelogger> or something
<a|wen> probably the best option ... hmm, maybe enabling debuggin in debian/rules will show something as well
 * apachelogger really does not like the surveys that are sent to lists -.-
<ulysses> apachelogger: Does Ubuntu One KDE works with Maverick?
<apachelogger> untested it is
<ulysses> Then I'll test it:)
<apachelogger> also someone would have to make a package for that ^^
<ulysses> oh, I forgot that
<a|wen> great ... looks like it really only looks in the local directory; this is strange
<jussi> apachelogger: is there a lucid package for itP?
<jussi> oh.. /me sees email now
<ulysses> ubuntuone-kde installed in Virtualbox:)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: hey :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: o/
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: yes  i saw the increased size... its a overall increase of 500 KB ....
<apachelogger> that is not too bad
<apachelogger> IMHO
<shadeslayer_> yeah... libkopete has increased by about 1 KB , kopete by 499 KB
<shadeslayer_> thats just for the amd64 builds tho
<ulysses> apachelogger: I got some error with patching the syndaemon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/449217/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: Well, what is with the dependencies...
<apachelogger> They also play into the size that would be added to the CD :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah yes, we need two MIR's
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm.. really? 
<apachelogger> ulysses: on maverick?
<ulysses> apachelogger: No, this is Lucid (i386) in Virtualbox
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> ulysses: with lucid-updates?
<apachelogger> ahhha
<ulysses> fresh installed Lucid, no update yet
<apachelogger> ulysses: please update
<ulysses> okay
<apachelogger> should be applying against the version from lucid-updates with Hunk #2 succeeded at 304 (offset -21 lines).
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> oh nuno is on the radio \o/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: Amarok promo does have no spunk!
 * apachelogger considers this a bug
<apachelogger> for that matter
<Nightrose> apachelogger: bugfix welcome...
<apachelogger> apachelogger: Kubuntu promo does have no spunk either!
<apachelogger> apachelogger: yeah, I know :/
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: talking to self again?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: maybe apachelogger can help
<Nightrose> i already told you you could ;-)
<Nightrose> but seriously: 0 time atm
 * Nightrose goes back to writing
<apachelogger> Nightrose: :*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/KL9rEwTJ
<Nightrose> :*
<shadeslayer> the 2 packages that need MIR's
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: Nope, you got something wrong there. The underlying source packages need MIRs.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes,the linphone source package ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: The source package must be in main, any given binary package from the source package can then be in main, or not. :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: Also that still does not settle the question as to how much actual dependencies this adds :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im looking into that too....
<shadeslayer> for the actual binary in the CD i would think we need libmediastreamer too
<shadeslayer> no this is not going to work out :P
<shadeslayer> fat chance of getting Depends: libasound2 (>> 1.0.22), libavcodec52 (>= 4:0.6~svn20100505-1) | libavcodec-extra-52 (>= 4:0.6~svn20100505-1), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libgsm1 (>= 1.0.13), libogg0 (>= 1.0rc3), libortp8, libpulse0 (>= 0.9.16), libsdl1.2debian (>= 1.2.10-1), libspeex1 (>= 1.2~beta3-1), libspeexdsp1 (>= 1.2~beta3.2-1), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libswscale0 (>= 4:0.6~svn20100505-1) | libswscale-extra-0 (>= 4:0
<shadeslayer> .6~svn20100505-1), libtheora0 (>= 0.0.0.alpha7.dfsg), libv4l-0 (>= 0.5.0), libx11-6
<shadeslayer> into the cd
<apachelogger> Is that libkopete or kopete?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats the dep of libmediastreamer0
 * apachelogger finds this all very confusing ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: What do libkopete and kopete link against?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we added just 2 deps, libortp-dev and libmediastreamer0-dev,libmediastreamer0-dev has a dep against libmediastreamer0 which has a dep against all of the above
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> We need to get the wording sorted here :)
<shadeslayer> hehe true :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: Linking against = what will show up as dependency in the actual deb (e.g. what apt-cache lists as Depends:)
<apachelogger> then there is Build-depends = what you need to build the source
<apachelogger> and in addition to that again Depends = all that is actually listed as dependencies of the binary package (this does not have to be what one would define as linking against)
<apachelogger> for example an application that comes with a python script might depend on python, but will not link against it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: like this? http://pastebin.com/q5dsSrYF
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I am wondering where that @h@ is coming through though. 
<shadeslayer> yeah,didnt see that Depends was all in one line :P
<shadeslayer> so i added @h@ to each line ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we also have http://pastebin.com/Buq6WgDJ
<apachelogger> ah :)
<apachelogger> libortp8 is about 80kb (200 installed)
<apachelogger> no further deps
<apachelogger> that is good
<apachelogger> libmediastreamer0 is 120 (350 installed)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that you can savely try using the KDE integration. It should be noted that ... hehe savely :P
<shadeslayer> from your post in kubuntu-devel 
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it will not break anything
<apachelogger> it might just not work :P
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> libswscale0 is a dep of mediastreamer that is not yet on the CD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wrt kopete?
<apachelogger> adds 230 (720 installed)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kopete + google voice works in maverick... lucid testers have given no feedback yet :P
<apachelogger> libavutil is also not on the CD
<apachelogger> adds another 100 (230)
<shadeslayer> hmm... we might be adding about 1-2 MB on the CD with this
<apachelogger> libavcodec is not on board either, adds 4000kb (10000 installed)  - considerable less on amd64
<apachelogger> libgsm is not on board adding 30 (120)
<apachelogger> libschroedigner is not on board - adding 210 (630)
<apachelogger> liboil is not on board - adding 160 (680)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: is that 500 for kopete installed or packaged?
<apachelogger> either way this adds around 5 MiB to the CD :/
<apachelogger> libavcodec is quite heavy
<shadeslayer_> hmm...
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: 500 KB packaged :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: that is almost 5.5 then :/
<apachelogger> That is a lot...
<shadeslayer_> yes seems so....
<shadeslayer_> so i guess we will have to dump this then :)(
<apachelogger> no
<bulldog98> someone knows how to install kdevelop in maverick?
<shadeslayer_> omg... kdevelop is still at 4.4.0 in maverick
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ^^
<bulldog98> if I enter: "apt-get install kdevelop"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: There are more advanced packaging techniques ;)
<bulldog98> it says kdevplatform1-libs would replace it
<apachelogger> We could have like libkopete-gtalk or something ;)
<apachelogger> Not sure if it is worth it.
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: i need to learn those i guess then :)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: hmm... true
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: maybe bring this up on the mailing list, maybe others think that it is worth the 5 MiB eitherway
<apachelogger> In which case you would not have to mess with that other stuff ;)
<shadeslayer_> :P
<shadeslayer_> ok ill put it in the ML :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: Any news from upstream by the way?
<shadeslayer_> nope... the guy who reported the bug responded though
<shadeslayer_> on my mail.... 
<apachelogger> Hm.
<apachelogger> Also, this  feature is VERY hidden.
<shadeslayer_> yes... thats true
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "lobster bucket!" by The Aquabats! -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: It does not even do video....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its not in the jingle library :(
<apachelogger> Well, I opt for not adding it just now.
<apachelogger> Especially since the user will be strugled with getting it setup to begin with
<shadeslayer> they will update it with video support in the near future
<apachelogger> Because kopete does not offer GTalk as option and getting the settings right is almost impossible
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh.. kopete does offer gtalk as a option... also i didnt have to fiddle with anything on maverick.. works out of the box
<shadeslayer> also there is a small bug... you can make calls but when you recieve them you dont get audio
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: Where? Screenshot!
<apachelogger> I do not see no gtalk :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imagebin.ca/view/DxxChPPP.html
<apachelogger> This is not obvious to the user.
<apachelogger> Also you do have to set this junk up.
<shadeslayer> yeah... change server to talk.google.com
<apachelogger> For Google Talk setup should be like: enter username, enter password. bang
<Tm_T> apachelogger: there's no "README" in your gsoc branch
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: How is the regular off the shelf user supposed to know that.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I can write one for you if you like
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: by googling : set up gtalk in kopete : :D
<apachelogger> Tm_T: If you deem it necessary :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: No regular off the shelf user will ever ever do that :/
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I do, for the future or if someone gets sourcepackage without your instructions
<apachelogger> Tm_T: well, I wonder if they would read the readme then :)
<ulysses> I've upgraded the system, installed ubuntuone-kde, added the computer to Ubuntu One, but the system tray applet says ':-( Couldn't you let me connect???'
<apachelogger> did you patch the syncdaemon successfully?
<apachelogger> did you restart after patching?
<ulysses> Yes, I patched and relogin
<apachelogger> ulysses: this is most odd
<apachelogger> ulysses: kdedebugdialog -> turn on everything -> run the statusnotifier from a terminal with --nofork
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> kdebugdialog it is called :)
<apachelogger> ulysses: Then send the output to apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<ulysses> apachelogger: mail sent
<bulldog98> apachelogger: do you have an PPA with ubuntuone-client in it build from your branch?
<apachelogger> ulysses: also .cache/ubuntuone please
<apachelogger> ulysses: too me it seems there is something wrong with your syncdaemon though
<ulysses> apachelogger: another e-mail sent
<apachelogger> 2010-06-13 17:34:17,173 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - ERROR - Can't get the auth token
<apachelogger> ulysses: are you on 4.4?
<ulysses> yes, this is 4.4.2
<apachelogger> then this is odd
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can i port the client to maverick?
<apachelogger> can you please paste /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/main.py
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you can try :P
<shadeslayer> ok ill do it as soon as i can complete this mail to kubuntu-devel
<ulysses> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/449259/
<apachelogger> ulysses: not patched :P
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i hope the client wont erase my ubuntu one account :P
<ulysses> "Shipping a nice hot cup of tea"
 * apachelogger joins that hoping ^^
<ulysses> apachelogger: my fault^^
<ulysses> Sipping* :P
<ulysses> it works \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did my mail to kubuntu-devel arrive?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> ulysses: \o/
<shadeslayer> good.... :)
<CIA-91> [akonadi-desktopcouch] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100613161031-dvwvfb4kfs2rtfu6 * (desktop-couch-resource.cpp desktop-couch-resource.h) copyright++
 * shadeslayer wonders if someone reviewed his p-w-n patches
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Ninjas 4.5 beta 2 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Kubuntu Council Needs You for election candidate | speakers wanted https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Tm_T> apachelogger: README is the thing I try to find and read first ~every time so...
<apachelogger> Tm_T: Well, you are special :)
<Tm_T> I am! <3
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I think that is redundant ;)
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic replace 1 You are amazing <3
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are amazing <3 | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Ninjas 4.5 beta 2 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Kubuntu Council Needs You for election candidate | speakers wanted https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: Is that not better? ;)
<apachelogger> kubotu: topic del 4
* kubotu changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are amazing <3 | Alpha 1 released! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Kubuntu Council Needs You for election candidate | speakers wanted https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any idea how to remove qtcreator when its not installed by apt ?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: sudo make uninstall
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: no.. make files,i just ran ./installer
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ./installer uninstall ?
<CIA-91> [akonadi-desktopcouch] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100613163133-23wq8d0oqc0tasc5 * desktop-couch-resource.cpp more mappings, I do not like how this looks at all :/
<shadeslayer> well theres a qtcreator-1.3.85 folder.... maybe if i remove that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: there is an installer in the folder
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> uninstaller
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~/usr/qtcreator-1.3.85/bin$ ls unin*
<apachelogger> uninstall
<shadeslayer> ah yes :)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: in your CMakeLists.txt isn’t the /…/apps/… to much in the 3 line?
<apachelogger> in what cmakelists?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: of ubuntuone-client-kde
<bulldog98> in you gsoc repro
<apachelogger> ubuntuone-client-kde is dead?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you mean ubuntone-kde?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> what cmakelists there?
<apachelogger> set(CMAKE_MODULE_PATH ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/cmake/modules /usr/share/apps/cmake/modules)
<apachelogger> ?
<bulldog98> yes apachelogger
<apachelogger> possibly, possibly not
<apachelogger> there is certainly no harm in searching more paths ;)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: what deps does it have
<apachelogger> Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.4.2), kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.4.2), libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6~), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libkonq5 (>= 4:4.4.2), libqjson0, libqoauth1, libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-svg (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-xml (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.6.1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.5.3), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
<apachelogger> Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.4.2), kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.4.2), libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6~), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libkonq5 (>= 4:4.4.2), libqjson0, libqoauth1, libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-svg (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-xml (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.6.1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.5.3), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
<apachelogger> whoops
<apachelogger> just once :)
<apachelogger> plus
<apachelogger> Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.4.2), kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.4.2), libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6~), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqjson0, libqoauth1, libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-svg (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.6.1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.5.3), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), ubuntuone-client, desktopcouch, gnome-keyring (>= 2.92.92.is.2.30.1-0ubuntu2)
<bulldog98> apachelogger: can you build it for maverick, please?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_ can
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ?
 * apachelogger doesnt really want to have to update 2 packages each time around
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: whut?
<bulldog98> 4 - 6 lines above
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: oh building ubuntuone-kde for mav ?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: im currently compiling qtcreator...
<shadeslayer> ill build it after that :)
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: and can you look after the rekonq package? It has some probs
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: the daily one?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> sure.. will have a look
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I don’t know whats wrong but it keeps crashing every time I start it
<Lure> hello all after a long time
<shadeslayer> hmm.. unfortunately im on maverick
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: me too
<shadeslayer> to the VM machine :)
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I build that packages for maverick too
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: and?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: crashing like hell
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: git checkout as well?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: the daily package
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: no i mean when you compile the git checkout,instead of installing the package,it crashes as well?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: ok ill have a look :)
<apachelogger> Lure: o/
<apachelogger> Lure: have you been hiding :)
<Lure> apachelogger: I changed jobs and had lots of things going on...
<jussi> o/ Lure
<Lure> apachelogger: now I hope I will get time at least to switch to maverick and help with testing and some bugfixing...
<Lure> I am in Boston in hotel, this is why I have some time now ;-)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Lure: For business?
<apachelogger> must be some fancy job ^^
<Lure> yep, attending a conference
<Lure> apachelogger: not much foss releated, but otherwise ok ;-)
<apachelogger> Lure: Well, FLOSS is not everything :)
<Lure> apachelogger: yep, something has to earn for a living too ;-)
<jussi> apachelogger: well its _almost_ everything... :D
<Lure> how is maverick looking? Is it safe to upgrade?
 * Lure normally upgraded the first week after repotiory was opened -> not this time
<apachelogger> A lot of people in here seem to be using it already.
 * Lure notices that some packages will be removed, but nothing of major concern: http://pastebin.com/ZviQ4eYy
<jussi> Lure: maverick... safe? no... fun maybe...
<Lure> jussi: that is exactly what I need
<jussi> Lure: perfect :D
<Lure> jussi: I consider "safe" as -> "will not eat my kids and can fix it with help from #kubuntu-devel" ;-)
<jussi> lol
 * Lure says Y to apt-get dist-upgrade ;-)
<jussi> Lure: well I think the x upgrade has been done...
 * Lure will know in 5 minutes or so how "safe" it is
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: when will you be free for a extended period of time ( say 2-3 hours )
<shadeslayer> im going to checkout and compile KDE :D
<apachelogger> not before july :/
 * apachelogger actually should be doing his cpp assignment right now :(
<Lure> and I thought that I was busy... ;-)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok no problem.. ill try it on my own till then :)
<apachelogger> well you can always ask in here or in #kde-devel ;)
<jussi> lol
<apachelogger> Lure: I should come visit you for beer some time, say 2015? I got a free day scheduled in August that year.
<jussi> Tm_T: is our resident KDE SVN compiler...
<jussi> shadeslayer: ^^
<apachelogger> Tm_T->build();
<jussi> apachelogger: no! I booked that one already!
<jussi> :P
<apachelogger> oh noes :(
<apachelogger> what for?
<jussi> beer ofcourse! mind, thats not to say Lure cant come...
<apachelogger> I am wondering if I am overallocated when meeting 2 people.
<apachelogger> Overallocation is a manager's nightmare you must know ;)
<jussi> lol
<shadeslayer> jussi: hehe :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you don't want to build two different releases each time, build for Lucid and forward copy to Maverick should work too.
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: around?
<apachelogger> ScottK: Last time I tried that did not work .... ultimately they would just give me working recipe stuff :/
<apachelogger> ScottK: Do you want to do some revus? ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not today.  Busy with offline stuff (just making a brief appearence right now.
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger hugs ScottK while he is here :)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Monday through Wednesday don't look so good either.
<shadeslayer> jussi: +1 for seprate package?
<jussi> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger was using a wrong library ^^
<jussi> shadeslayer: with option to install similar to the codecs
<jussi> apachelogger: *G*
<apachelogger> -- Up-to-date: /isr/lib/libcouchdb-qt.so.0.0.0
<apachelogger> What is wrong with this? ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: /isr/?
<shadeslayer> jussi: the only thing is that we will have to file MIR's against linphone,and i dont think that will get into main.. still lets try :)
<jussi> ok, can someone explain to me exactly what a library is and what it does? (and I dont mean the one down the street)
<apachelogger> ScottK: Looks wrong, I suppose :)
<shadeslayer> jussi: a library consists of functions and classes other programs can use
<shadeslayer> well depends on their declaration as public,private or friend :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what fun : http://pastebin.com/dJ230VxA
<apachelogger> brrr
<Tm_T> apachelogger: yes?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: hi got a sec?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: sure
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: im going to compile KDE svn,any tips?
<shadeslayer> also i think i should compile kdelibs first,right?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: the order is: kdesupport and other bits that doesn't depend on kdelibs, then kdelibs, kdepimlibs, kdebase and then rest
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: depending on what you want to build, ofcourse
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: well.. i want a basic working KDE ... 
<shadeslayer> whatever kubuntu-desktop provides
 * apachelogger notes that one can go by the fancy ninja dependency graph for order of builds ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i just remembered that as well :)
<shadeslayer> it doesnt list kdesupport tho
<apachelogger> Because kdesupport is in fact a large pile of stuff below kdelibs :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<apachelogger> There is no source package kdesupport released. But akonadi and strigi and oxygen-icons and and and.
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> which you prolly dont want/need to build from svn/git anyway
<apachelogger> especially not akonadi
<apachelogger> brrr
<Tm_T> apachelogger: why not? (;
<apachelogger> Building Akonadi from SVN is like seriously scary :P
<apachelogger> More scary than production reelases.
<apachelogger> I mean, totally awesome, but scary ^^
<Tm_T> I cannot remember having any issues
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: ok so install kdesupport from official archives and then build kdelibs right?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: if you need to, you most likely want to go with what distro provides already
<apachelogger> "If your client software is not capable of guaranteeing uniqueness of generated UUIDs..."
<apachelogger> qint64 should be unique enough?
<shadeslayer> !find kdesupport maverick
<ubottu> Package/file kdesupport does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> ^_^
 * apachelogger figures unsigned would probably be better :/
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: kdesupport is not a package, but a loose collection of several packages
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: more precisely, it's just a name of folder in svn
<shadeslayer> ohh...
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: im downloading the daily snapshots kde releases....
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> then ignore whole kdesupport thing, it's kdelibs and kdepimlibs first
<Tm_T> apachelogger: shame on me, I build kdesupport as a whole from svn ):
<apachelogger> brrr
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: ok... what i will do after downloading those is svn up,the daily snapshots contain them .svn folders :D
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: why you download daily snapshots then if you're going to use svn? (:
<apachelogger> Fooey
<apachelogger> All this constness equals madness...
<Tm_T> apachelogger: QOauth is where?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: PPA
<apachelogger> Tm_T: if you want to use U1 then you need the version from my PPA actually...
<apachelogger> upstreams qoauth has at least one bug and one rather silly behaviour
<apachelogger> both patched in the PPA version
<Tm_T> oh right
<Tm_T> I might actually need to move away from my selfbuild qt now...
<Tm_T> built
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> "Theoretically, this means there is a small chance that a UUID generated by createUuid() will not be unique. But it is a very small chance."
<apachelogger> so how does one create a real unique uuid with Qt -.-
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: well because SVN is slow as hell sometimes and keeps timing out,so download the daily snapshot and then update it
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: btw have you compiled Qtcreator?
<shadeslayer> and do i need this : http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Increased_Productivity_in_KDE4_with_Scripts/.bashrc ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you do not need to, however you probably want it :)
<apachelogger> [/usr/bin/akonadi_desktop-couch_resource] "Invalid rev format"
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> what a load of space junk
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw suppose i install kde in /opt , do i still want it?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> also I would not install it there :P
<apachelogger> unless you link it statically 
<apachelogger> otherwise /opt is just wrongish :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok suppose i want to maintain 2 versions of KDE,the one officially supported from archives and kde svn
<shadeslayer> where do i install kde svn then?
<apachelogger> /usr/local for example
<apachelogger> or /usr/local/kde4
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: you probably have outdate code,rekonq working fine here
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok ill keep that in mind, also,to install there what do i change in :  cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` ..
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: ok look for that
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: any particular thing that needs to be done to make it crash?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: opening an website form an other app
<shadeslayer> ah....
<shadeslayer> no dbg packages :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: crashed for you too?
<shadeslayer> yep
<bulldog98> so it can’t be a packaging issue
<shadeslayer> nope
<bulldog98> could it be kubuntu related?
<bulldog98> maybe a bug in webkit?
<bulldog98> qtwebkit?
<shadeslayer> :o
<shadeslayer> its working now :P
<shadeslayer> ( started with strace )
<shadeslayer> yeah... definitely working now... maybe cache issue?
<Martiini> heyy  ,, Anyone know how to get unbanned on #ubuntu ?+
<shadeslayer> Martiini: ask for the ban to be removed in #ubuntu-ops
<shadeslayer> jussi: ^^
<Martiini> Thing is ... they do not unban people on #ubuntu-ops .. I have been talking to them for 3 hours now .. and the result was that I was asked to leave and I  may have been banned on #ubuntu-ops
<shadeslayer> Martiini: they actually do unban people if they think that its ok...
<shadeslayer> its really up to the ops
<Martiini> shadeslayer : , are they ... like REAL people ??
<Martiini> :)
<shadeslayer> yes
<Martiini> some nick made told me to read bunch of #ubuntu guidelines .. posted me links ,, asked me to agree .. and Im still banned
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: for me it doesn’t work with strace either
<shadeslayer> Martiini: you have to read them and adhere to them in other *buntu channels
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: try refreshing the cache with kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<shadeslayer> oh my...
 * shadeslayer just read logs of #ubuntu-ops
<Martiini> I was banned for "namecalling" and the #ubuntu admins will not unban me ... post links to read .. tell to adhere to guidelines .. but still will not unban .. Im guessing they are the kind of people who screw with others online for fun
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: tryed #fluffy?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: hehe :D
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: me was the first user on LT
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: LT ?
<ScottK> Martiini: I'm not sure how to solve your problem, but I'm reasonably certain this isn't the channel for it.
<apachelogger> Martiini: this is off topic here
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: LinuxTag
<Martiini> some crazy "ikonia" has been given right to ban people on #ubuntu and she will not unban you ,, just screw with everyone
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: ohhh the one with the pink tie ? :D
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> Martiini: ikonia is a he...
<ScottK> Martiini: This is really not the channel.
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: awesome :)
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: crashed even with rebuild
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: rekonq
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: not fluffy
<apachelogger> firefox is default on fluffy :P
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: did try uninstalling and reinstalling :)  
<apachelogger> for very good reason as I choose to believe
<Martiini> shadeslayer: , do You write software for "Kubuntu" ?
<shadeslayer> not really....
<Martiini> #kubuntu-devel is for software development .. or .. ?
<shadeslayer> not much of a coder... 
<shadeslayer> Martiini: yes this is where all kubuntu development takes place
<Martiini> is this OFFICIAL kubuntu team channel .. where the team work
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: rekonq keeps crashing
<shadeslayer> Martiini: #kubuntu for support of kubuntu
<apachelogger> hum?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: got a stacktrace ?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: will test that
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: anyways i think this is more of a upstream issue.. not with your packaging
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: so I’ll poke adamj
<shadeslayer> yeah.... with a big stick :P
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: rekonq git used to be stable :P
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: well the git version failed here :P
<shadeslayer> building the stable RC release
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: the whole qmake thing can be very tricky
<shadeslayer> whee... it builds and runs :)
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: any idea on getting it to pick up the docs from the packages i installed?
<Tm_T> no, sorry
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: btw suppose i want to insall in /usr/local/kde4 , what option do i parse to cmake?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: btw suppose i want to insall in /usr/local/kde4 , what option do i parse to cmake?
<shadeslayer> sorrry for the double post
<shadeslayer> omg omg omg... i have all deps for kdelibs :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Tm_T  should i build Qt from git as well?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: definately no
<Tm_T> less you build the better
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: hmm.. and what about the custom install path?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: have you read what techbase instructions say?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: yes... they say that you need to add another user...
<shadeslayer> but i want the same user to be able to access kde svn and stable kde
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: there's also instructions how to use cmake
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: -DCMAKE_PREFIX_PATH=
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: ah ok
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: or in build dir: ccmake .
<shadeslayer> thanks :D
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: really useful scripts & aliases: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Increased_Productivity_in_KDE4_with_Scripts/.bashrc
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: oh yes about that script,do i add to bashrc ?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: for example yes
<shadeslayer> + my account
<Tm_T> and edit it to your likings ofcourse
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: does it require my KDE checkout to be in ~/KDE ?
<Tm_T> no, you can edit it as you like
<Tm_T> ofcourse there's no such requirements
<shadeslayer> ok so just run cmakekde after editing the path option
<Martiini> shadeslayer: , Tm_T works in Finland ,, is that correct ?
<shadeslayer> Martiini: stop that! :|
<Martiini> you al lexist
<Martiini> all you people exist
<Martiini> no point to play idiots .. computer freaks
<Tm_T> Martiini: please stay in channel topic
<Martiini> was that enough "namecalling" now ?
<shadeslayer> oh my...
<Tm_T> yes it was well enough, now please behave
<Martiini> Tm_T is FINNISH and so is LINUS TORVALDS
<Martiini> FINNISH saami computer freaks
<shadeslayer> heh.. found a bug with quassel :P
<Martiini> do the finnish develop KDE ?
<Martiini> I will never touch KDE again
<shadeslayer> Good for us
<Martiini> half of nicks are finnish in here
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: let me know the results when there's any (;
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<shadeslayer> okies..
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137661 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/ (package.cpp package.h) A package must be trusted to be supported
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I meant to ask you all sorts of things
<apachelogger> But eventuall forgot them all :(
<apachelogger> +y
<JontheEchidna> :(
<apachelogger> oh rights!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: What is your opinion on foo( &h ); vs. foo(&h); vs. foo (&h);?
<apachelogger> also there is http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets also there is http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qtgain
<JontheEchidna> I prefer foo(&h);
<apachelogger> me too :/
<apachelogger> maybe we should mention it as suggestion ;)
 * apachelogger thinks we need a "preferred practise" section or something
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kk, revuing
<CIA-91> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1137664 * trunk/playground/libs/libqapt/src/package.cpp Simplify boolean-returning functions
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: wow, you got GG compiling without patches?
<apachelogger> "They call me the oncoming storm!"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: actually I just had to apply a rather tiny change upstream and voila
<JontheEchidna> "oh, and by anihilate you just meant beat them in a game of football" :D
<JontheEchidna> Matt's Doctor is really a codgerly ol' Time Lord underneath :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'm getting a WTF error pbuilding: http://paste.ubuntu.com/449382/
 * apachelogger likes the new doctor really
<apachelogger> but david's is still my fav
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh dear
<apachelogger> bzr driven development does not cut it either it seems
 * apachelogger is just no good at packaging anymore :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do qtgain meanwhile
<JontheEchidna> kk
<apachelogger> there was a mismerge
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: otherwise the packaging looks good. A little nitpick is that technically one needs debhelper 7.3.16 or greater for source format 3.0, and pkg-kde-tools 0.5.0 or higher for "--with kde"
 * apachelogger finds it sort of horrible how he needs to do merging so that not all the history gets imported TBH
 * apachelogger fixes that on the way
<apachelogger> new version coming up
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hold it
<apachelogger> that is bonkers too ^^
<JontheEchidna> heh, qtgain is a bit... minimal. Not even a .desktop file until you gave it one
<apachelogger> ah, even not bonkers
 * apachelogger was scared there a bit by the change in the debian/changelog ;)
<CIA-91> [plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100613220211-j9hvya9u00uodidc * debian/control fix assorted build-dep problems
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: qtgain also features horrible UI (HIG and HCI-wise) :/
 * apachelogger would not have known how to operate it without having been told.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: do we have any guidelines on http://paste.ubuntu.com/449385/ vs http://paste.ubuntu.com/449386/ ?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: qtgain packaging looks perfect
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: not really, that is no trivial thing to give a suggestion on either, in this praticular case it is obivous through the function name what you are doing. I imagine in other cases it might not be directly obvious what you are returning.
<apachelogger> Maybe just add a reminder "Be clear about your intentions at all times." this sort of covers this and similar stuff :)
<apachelogger> Yay for perfect packaging \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: New gg should have landed in the meantime too.
<JontheEchidna> kool
<apachelogger> valorie: qtgain just got uploaded, if all goes well it should land in maverick within the next week or so
<valorie> wooooo!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Does anyone still review stuff on revu? I mean other than us doing KDE/Qt.
<valorie> maybe if a few people test it, there will be some more work on it
<apachelogger> The list appears to be ever growing.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: dunno
<valorie> sounds a bit rough around the edges
<JontheEchidna> just proves that kubuntu team is the best!
<apachelogger> That is a known fact already, is it not? :D
<apachelogger> see topic :P
<apachelogger> valorie: Work it could use :) 
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: GG looks good too
 * apachelogger hugs JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> yw
<CIA-91> [plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100613222448-9cbx5ifk2jyyf9qd * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.4.85-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, should you find some time -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KOfficeUserReview
<apachelogger> We should get going with this, to make the most out of the input.
 * apachelogger thinks the current versions are way too much free-form
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-06
<kernellogger> shadeslayer: get jr to fix it plz
<kernellogger> ScottK: I do not remember the question
<kernellogger> we had sort of exhausting incidents here
<kernellogger> maybe I shall tell you one day
<kernellogger> well, actually there is parts of it on the youtubez
<ScottK> kernellogger: Links plz.
<LaserJock> ScottK: dude, I don't think I'm going to be able to work on this merge in the next week. I'm working on my interview lecture and I'll be gone in Missouri  from Tuesday to Friday
<LaserJock> I wonder if somebody else should chase this one
<ScottK> LaserJock: OK.  Can you push what you've done so far in bzr somewhere?
<ScottK> Appreciate the effort you've put in on it so far.
<ScottK> LaserJock: Did you make any contacts with siretart of the KDE guy kernellogger recommended?
<LaserJock> ScottK: no, I was going to send an email to the KDE guy but realized that I won't be able to do anything with it for a week
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Just let us know where to find what you've done and someone else will pick it up.
<ScottK> LaserJock: When will you be in MO?
<ScottK> Oh, I should read what you wrote.
<LaserJock> Tuesday through Friday
<LaserJock> I still have some prep work to do
<ScottK> It just misses.  I was in KC last week and will be there again week after next.
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> oh well
<LaserJock> one of these days we'll make it
<LaserJock> ScottK: ok, my work is at lp:~laserjock/+junk/kdemultimedia-merge , I have what I've done and the KDE bug that's the problem
<LaserJock> ScottK: I also put "please take: lp:~laserjock/+junk/kdemultimedia-merge" on MOM
<LaserJock> I'm out for the week, hopefully I did a little good
<shadeslayer> kernellogger: they did fix the bug iirc, but it seems the calligra branch is really too big
<shadeslayer> kernellogger: as we saw last night ... 94 MB's in xz compression
<micahg> shadeslayer: eh, chromium's bigger (180MB lzma compressed)
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> calligra is 460 MB's in tar.gz :P
 * micahg hasn't tried recompressing chromium as .tar.gz, but my guess is that it would top that
<shadeslayer> micahg: basically ... bzr runs out of memory, nothing i can do
<shadeslayer> bzr people would probably know more
<micahg> shadeslayer: ah, so maybe for that one branch, just store the debian dir
<micahg> until the bzr people fix it
<shadeslayer> eh?
<micahg> like the desktop team does, just store the debian dir in bzr
<shadeslayer> micahg: thats all well, but we need the source branch for automated recipes 
<shadeslayer> micahg: https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon-calligra
<micahg> oh, yeah, no idea what to do for that...
<shadeslayer> :)
<micahg> shadeslayer: file a bug against launchpad :)
<shadeslayer> micahg: its already there 
 * micahg goes to sleep as he doesn't seem to be contributing anything useful here
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> micahg: bug 676657btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676657 in Launchpad itself "recipe builds can use too much memory" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676657
<didrocks> debfx: hey, FYI, rebuilding Qt with gcc 4.5 worked. So, I can see a fun game coming (will ask doko first, as I've no clue about how to debug that in gcc) :-)
<debfx> didrocks: ok, we could change the package to build with gcc 4.5 in the meantime if that doesn't screw up the symbols files
<didrocks> debfx: the package is building without changing the symbols file, so it seems to be ok. I'll try to check with doko and other toolchains guys and if no evident solution is found, we can go that path meanwhile if you don't mind
* debfx changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Meeting on June 8th 20:00 UTC: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings | Merging KDE 4.6.3 from Debian | Packaging 4.6.4 for natty | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<ScottK> yofel: I took a quick look at your kdeplasma-addons merge in bzr and it's got a lot of noise in the changelog.  Would you please fix it to just align to Debian on their old changelog entries (yes, I think it's bogus to go back and change stuff, but they did it and we shouldn't maintain that as diff).
<yofel> ScottK: looking
<ScottK> Thanks.
<didrocks> ScottK: FYI, your assumption is correct, building Qt wigh gcc 4.5 work around the problem. So the issue is in the generated code. doko isn't there right now it seems
<didrocks> ScottK: debfx proposed to rebuild for now Qt with gcc 4.5, wdyt?
<ScottK> didrocks: OK.  At least we know where to file the bug.
<didrocks> right, I'm doing that right now
<ScottK> didrocks: I forgot.  What was the issue we're fixing?
<didrocks> ScottK: a crash in unity-2d-places: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/791213
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 791213 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Oneiric) "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::metacall()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ScottK> didrocks: I'm a bit concerned about what happens to KDE builds once we're building Qt with one gcc and KDE with another.  I'd suggest someone hunt down doko and get an idea of this is a fix in days or fix in weeks problem.
<didrocks> ScottK: now that alpha1 is already missed, I don't really care of waiting a few extra days to find a proper solution, let's do that then
<ScottK> didrocks: OK.  Can you see if you can find him?  You've got the most detail on this.
<didrocks> ScottK: sure, I'll keep you posted
<ScottK> Thanks.
<didrocks> yw :)
<yofel> ScottK: what's the noise? should I take out the older changelog entries from debian again that were added? (I just used merge-changelog)
<ScottK> yofel: Make the older Debian changelog entries match what's in Debian.
<yofel> aah, k
<jussi> bah, what kind of rubbish screen is this to get when reporting a bug? http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/06/plasma-desktopcs1575.jpg
<jussi> seems a pretty effective way to stop bugs getting reported :/
<ScottK> jussi: What package were you reporting a bug on?
<markey_nokialyze> hey guys
<ScottK> Hey markey_nokialyze.
<markey_nokialyze> brb sorry
<jussi> ScottK: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<jussi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/793487
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 793487 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu does not shut down when external monitor attached through displayport" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> I'm asking the X folks about if that's intended.
<jussi> ScottK: ahh, thanks
<ScottK> jussi: It's intentional as the bugs that get filed post-release on X stuff are generally very low quality.
<jussi> ScottK: ok
<jussi> ScottK: I assume #ubuntu-x is where hte discussion is at? (/me is now watching there)
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> yofel: Please let me know when that's updated in bzr and I'll look again.
<ScottK> maco: Did you talk with ev about our Ubiquity troubles?
<ScottK> kdepim is in real need of merging (and updating boost to 1.46) is someone is looking for something worthwhile to do.
 * ScottK is looking at kdemultimedia.
<shadeslayer> hey all
<shadeslayer> yofel: around?
<yofel> somewhat, yes?
<shadeslayer> yofel: nvm i found the issue, emacs wasn't displaying column numbers for some reason :/
<shadeslayer> used kate instead
<yofel> I don't know scratch about emacs :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: nah, it was about : W: libmarble-dev: debian-changelog-line-too-long line 9
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: when you're around, could you ping me ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw shouldn't 4:4.6.3-0ubuntu1 be a seprate entry?
<shadeslayer> even tho unreleased
<yofel> I didn't see a point in keeping it if it's unreleased
<shadeslayer> yofel: also, did you see our discussion on #bzr?
<yofel> not yet, need to read the backlog
<shadeslayer> ah .. here's the gist of it : <wgrant> poolie, spiv, shadeslayer: The bzr upgrade has landed, and I'm QAing it now. Will be deployed in a couple of days.
<shadeslayer> and then : <spiv> shadeslayer: and fwiw that branch is much larger than your xz'd 97MB.  'du -hs .bzr' says 509M.
<yofel> nice  :)
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> NEW BZR
<Quintasan> magic
<shadeslayer> ... in theaters near you this summer 
 * yofel realizes he won't get free karma from the  manual upload anymore :(
<shadeslayer> lol ^^
<yofel> :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: you karmawhore
<shadeslayer> hahahah ... i started typing /me in a konsole
<yofel> ^^
<micahg> shadeslayer: use vi, line numbers is :se nu
<shadeslayer> ugh ... i could never master vi and the icky ':'s
<yofel> you'll get used to it :P
<shadeslayer> nah .... i've gotten used to emacs now
<shadeslayer> i rarely use my mouse now ... everything is Ctrl this or Alt that
<Quintasan> >emacs
<Quintasan> TRAITOR
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: jr uses emacs
<Quintasan> but jr is jr
<Quintasan> and you are shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> and?
<Quintasan> and, well that ends my point :P
<Quintasan> I mean, everyone should use vim
<Quintasan> They will switch from emacs someday for sure
<shadeslayer> does not compute
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> i <3 my emacs right now
<ScottK> multimedia uploaded.
<debfx> shadeslayer: what's the point in having a separate UNRELEASED changelog entry just because those changes were done before the merge?
<shadeslayer> debfx: yes, and well ... we also have other UNRELEASED entries earlier, if it really is a issue i can fix it\
 * ScottK finds them very untidy.
<ScottK> Quintasan: If Gnome can be an OS, shadeslayer can use an OS for an editor if he wants.
<debfx> yeah, though cleaning them up later is a bit confusing
<ScottK> Agreed.
<Quintasan> :O
<ScottK> Post-upload changelog editing is quite wrong.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kdeedu hasn't been uploaded yet
<ScottK> Except for perhaps obvious typographical errors.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Then merge the changelog entry.
<shadeslayer> alright
<debfx> i'll upload edu and plasma-addons
<Quintasan> kded4 using 25% of CPU
<debfx> then there is only pim left
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: ping
<shadeslayer> debfx: pushed, if everything is okay, please merge :)
<debfx> KRF: the amarok package with the svg bugfix has been built
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: pong
<yofel> debfx: ScottK wanted me to redo the changelog for kdeplasma-addons
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: http://www.doodle.com/zvnnsa9q8y8h4w88   <-- we would love it if you could show up for 30 minutes or so
<debfx> KRF: I'd appreciate it if you could test it and push a comment on bug #786192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 786192 in amarok (Ubuntu Natty) "Wrong rendering of some elements of interface" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786192
 * yofel can do that now
<ScottK> debfx: I took just a glance at kdeplasma-addons and it had some unfortunate noise in debian/changelog since Debian went back and edited it.  We shouldn't carry that as diff.
<debfx> ScottK: many kde sc packages have that
<ScottK> debfx: There's cases where we have a longer history which I think we should keep (it's an acknowledged bug in the Debian package), but where they've gone and edited stuff we ought to just match it.
<debfx> shadeslayer: thanks, I'll merge it
<debfx> ScottK: I've cleaned up the changelog in kde4libs, it had some duplicate entries, some were missing and a lot of trailing whitespace changes
<ScottK> debfx: Great.  Also missing pre-KDE4 Debian entries can be added to the qt-kde git so we don't have to deal with the diff in the future.
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: just tell me the final date and I try to be around
<markey_nokialyze> are there any known bugs with HDD encryption with Kubuntu 11.04?
<ScottK> markey_nokialyze: Full disk or /home?
<markey_nokialyze> full disk
<ScottK> (note that nothing in disk encryption is Kubuntu specific except a slight bit of installer U/I so it's really more of a general Ubuntu question)
<ScottK> I don't generally use it, but it's a tested use case so I would assume it mostly works.
<ScottK> What's going on?
 * ScottK pokes at maco again about Ubiquity.
<maco> hi
<maco> sorry i didnt answer earlier this morning. i was busy puking
<shadeslayer> maco: oh you need to teach me stuff about Ubiquity hacking tonight
<ScottK> Unless that was a misspelling, I'm guessing today is not the best day.
<maco> shadeslayer: i dont a whole lot, just...its python, so treat it like python
<KRF> debfx++
<KRF> [krf@kerberos amarok 804K]% diff -u /usr/share/kde4/apps/amarok/images/default-theme-clean.svg src/images/default-theme-clean.svg
<KRF> [krf@kerberos amarok 804K]%
<KRF> seems to work ;)
<maco> ScottK: i dont think hot fudge agrees with me
<ScottK> I'm sorry.
<ScottK> Reminds me I need lunch.
<maco> shadeslayer: the text in a lot of places is templated, which is a bit weird
<shadeslayer> hmm ... would the wiki be enough to guide me through the python muck?
<maco> shadeslayer: overall it just looks like spaghetti most of the time. and i have NO IDEA WHY, but the keyboard layout listings are handled differently internally depending on if its qt or gtk, and not even like "put them into a different widget to display" but like they get fetched from the backend in two different ways, neither of which i understand
<shadeslayer> @_@
<maco> i rather suspect ev is likely to know what the gtk one is doing but not the kde because someone in this channel probably wrote the kde bit
<markey_nokialyze> ScottK: yes you're right, it's a general Ubuntu issue. what's going on is very weird. some work mates have upgraded (we have to use full disk encryption), and basically it only works on every second reboot, and does weird things
<markey_nokialyze> works fine in 10.10
<ScottK> Weird.
<markey_nokialyze> the UI for entering the passphrase is not shown correctly
<markey_nokialyze> anyway, going home now
<markey_nokialyze> later
<yofel> ScottK, debfx: kdeplasma-addons changelog synced
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> debfx: I'll leave it to you if you're going to have a look.
<debfx> KRF: great, could you say that on the bug report? it's a formality to get it accepted into natty-updates.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://asiajin.com/blog/2009/09/22/uroboros-programming-with-11-programming-languages/
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: are the special seed building instructions for kubuntu-meta still needed? I don't see the special instructions in the readme anymore
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.  They aren't.
<JontheEchidna> cool
 * JontheEchidna kicks firefox back to whence it came
<ScottK> Excellent.
<yofel> shadeslayer: @_@
<JontheEchidna> this is the root cause of firefox on the livecd: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.oneiric/revision/1039
<shadeslayer> yofel: uh ... ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: people have too much free time :P
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> that link ...  yeah
<debfx> JontheEchidna: the location of the seeds branch has changed, I've just sent out a mail to kubuntu-dev
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's why the germinate update script isn't finding any changes
<ScottK> Yeah.  That'll need to be changed.  Forgot about thatone.
 * JontheEchidna pushes to new branch
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right, calligra is ~done, uploading another build with everything fixed now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: weeh, when will it be built?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have no idea, 2-3 hours? and also, what is the target for ARM devices this cycle? i need some details
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_state=pending
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<DarkwingDuck> Morning.
<Quintasan> DarkwingDuck: \o
<DarkwingDuck> How is everyone?
<Quintasan> Could be better
<Quintasan> tests, tests everywhere
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> For the sake of sounding really off... anyone know the language BBC Basic?
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> what
<Quintasan> BBC Basic
<Quintasan> Basic as in programming language?
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, there is an older program that i have in BBC Basic that runs on RISC OS
<DarkwingDuck> I was looking for someone who knew it so help port it to Python
<DarkwingDuck> I'll pour over it's website.
<DarkwingDuck> It look fairly simple.
<DarkwingDuck> c2tarun: ping
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck, yup
<DarkwingDuck> c2tarun: You going to be around wednesday the 8th at 8p UTC?
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck, yeah I 'll be what happened
<c2tarun> ?
<DarkwingDuck> Kubuntu Meeting. I see your name is up for membership
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck, I put my name there long time ago, but I was not able to do any packaging recently due to my exams and SoK project. :(
<c2tarun> I dont think I'll get it
<DarkwingDuck> c2tarun: Just wanted to give you a heads up. 
<c2tarun> ok I'll be there :)
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, Interview time again. :)
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck, BTW do you have any idea what are the questions that will be asked?
<DarkwingDuck> It's been a while since I went through it. I think involvement questions and the like.
<c2tarun> :/
<yofel> you could look at the logs, but usually it's like what you did and what you plan for kubuntu in the near and far future
<c2tarun> plan O_O
<c2tarun_> why broadcom suks on ubuntu or ubuntu suks on broadcom :( I am getting fed up of my wifi not working and kernel freezes :( can anyone help please?
<ScottK> Works fine here.  Just because you have problems doesn't mean it's broadly problematic for everyone.
<c2tarun_> ScottK, you having broadcom wifi card?
<ScottK> Yes.
<c2tarun_> ScottK, and you never expected any freezing or wifi not getting detected or something like that?
<ScottK> c2tarun: Yes.
<c2tarun> ScottK, yes means you got any freezes like that? 
<ScottK> No.  Yes means I "never experienced ..."
<c2tarun> ScottK, :( how often do you reboot?
<ScottK> Dunno.  Not very often.
<c2tarun> ScottK, I get this wifi problem too often :( what should I do?
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> It's not free software, so it either works or it doesn't.
<c2tarun> ScottK, but how come it work sometimes but stop working after sometime? :(
<ScottK> Dunno.
<c2tarun> :(  I am about to cry ;*(  need a shoulder ;(
<KRF> debfx: done
 * ScottK thinks shadeslayer is closest to c2tarun.
<c2tarun> ScottK, broadcom now creates open source drivers :( http://www.osnews.com/story/23786/BREAKING_BROADCOM_OPEN_SOURCES_WIRELESS_DRIVERS
<c2tarun> don't know whether it'll be of any good :(
<ScottK> I've heard of people having mixed results.
<debfx> KRF: thanks
<ScottK> I think they are packaged, but I don't know any details.
<Quintasan> sheytan: more like ping here
<bambee> evening
<sheytan> Quintasan pong
<Quintasan> sheytan: feeling like redesigning Kubuntu Business Card?
<Quintasan> sheytan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BusinessCards
<Quintasan> There is link to old one
<Quintasan> Look plainish to me
<Quintasan> + it uses old logo
<sheytan> Quintasan already done some time ago. Look at my blog under Moje projekty
<Quintasan> woah
<Quintasan> Why it is not on BusinessCard page then?
<sheytan> Quintasan: dunno
<Quintasan> sheytan: 404
<Quintasan> sheytan: as in, onet deleted them
<sheytan> w8
<debfx> ScottK: could you accept kdeedu from binary NEW?
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> debfx: Is libkdeedu-data arch all or arch any?
<debfx> ScottK: it is any but should be all
<ScottK> Also  I don't think you need to include the scalable icons in the binary.  Those are really more like source AIUI.
<ScottK> debfx: Please fix in bzr for the next upload.  Also check and see if Debian has this problem too.
<debfx> yes, it needs to be fixed in Debian
<ScottK> Please have a chat with them about it/fix it.
<sheytan> Quintasan: http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2010/07/wizytowki-kubuntu.html
<ScottK> The rest looks fine.
<ScottK> debfx: Done.
<Quintasan> sheytan:  http://sheytan-files.xt.pl/kubuntu/kubuntu-business-card.tar.gz -> 404
<debfx> I'm not sure about the svg files, the build system install them.
<debfx> ScottK: thanks
<sheytan> Quintasan will reupload in few minutes
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: pogo
<markey_nokialyze> you're still using bzr? :)
<markey_nokialyze> omg
<ScottK> markey_nokialyze: bzr is all LP supports.  Unless we want to provide all our own infrastructure that's what we use.
<ScottK> It's not so bad anyway.
<ScottK> Certainly easier to learn than Git.
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> should new users in admin be able to install updates with packagekit and polycikit? 
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-07
<beerlogger> ScottK: according to valorie the time is approaching late, what to do?
<beerlogger> I am a bit scared here
<micahg> kubotu: order a beer for beerlogger 
 * kubotu slides a beer down the bar to beerlogger
<ScottK> beerlogger: I think it's not late, but if you're too young and weak to stay up until I say it's late, by all means listen to valorie.
<beerlogger> ScottK: I gave up
<beerlogger> doing university homework now
<beerlogger> ewww
<ScottK> Meh.
<ScottK> Well, I imagine if you were maintainer of an actual solution instead of a mere add-on you'd have managed.
<beerlogger> oh
<beerlogger> you did not see the slides
<beerlogger> right
<beerlogger> sec
<beerlogger> ScottK: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/misc/Randa2011/Randa2011-Multimedia.pdf
<beerlogger> slide 3
<ScottK> Yes, but the Uber platform people have you down as an add-on and as theirs goes to 11, they win.
<beerlogger> oh
<beerlogger> I did not look at the graphics yet
<ScottK> http://files.kde.org/ervin/platform11/kde-frameworks-dependencies-plan.pdf
<beerlogger> right
<beerlogger> but tier1
<beerlogger> so we can use tr() rather than i18n
<beerlogger> like we dont do that already :P
<beerlogger> see
<beerlogger> unlike Kubuntu, my other project actually is a tier1 component
<ScottK> Ah, so your translations can suck in Ubuntu too.
<ScottK> Someone really ought to do that kdepim merge.
<ScottK> pim 4.6.0 is apparently released.
<beerlogger> yes
<beerlogger> I haz spied in on stuff earlier about that :P
<ScottK> Right, then please drum up a minion to deal with the merge.
<mfraz74> In KDE 4.6.3 on Kubuntu 11.04 find file is no longer in the tools menu of Konqueror. Is this a packaging decision of Kubuntu or from KDE?
<mfraz74> KFiles' help says "You can load this utility in Dolphin and Konqueror (in file manager mode) by selecting Tools → Find File (Ctrl+F) from the menu.", but you can't
<debfx> mfraz74: afaik it has been removed because dolphin has an integrated file search
<debfx> and both share parts of the Tools menu
<QuintasanDroid> damned Freescale
<jussi> QuintasanDroid: still no joy? 
<QuintasanDroid> jussi: I've been calling FedEx all they, they're not answering
<QuintasanDroid> Freescale sent me an email thanking for my activity at their page asking me quesitions about type of work I am involved in
<QuintasanDroid> jussi: pacakge will be sent back if they dont take any action this week -_-
<jussi> QuintasanDroid: what number are you calling? 
<mfraz74> debfx: what if i want to search a removable drive for something?
<QuintasanDroid> jussi: I was calling FedEx Poland
<debfx> mfraz74: you can still start kfind
<QuintasanDroid> jussi: 225007615
<QuintasanDroid> all they
<QuintasanDroid> lol
 * QuintasanDroid meant all day
<mfraz74> but the only way of launching kfind is by using krunner?
<debfx> mfraz74: ideally that menu entry would be added back to konqueror but it seems mostly unmaintained
<jussi> QuintasanDroid: PM
<mfraz74> debfx: is there any way of adding that back into the menu by hand?
<debfx> mfraz74: you could add "MimeType=inode/directory;" to /usr/share/applications/kde4/kfind.desktop
<debfx> then it should appear in file -> open with
<mfraz74> debfx: That works thanks
<mfraz74> Next question: Why can't Ark open .deb files without having to tell it what type they are?
<ScottK> mfraz74: I think that's an upstream regression.  I've seen it too, but have not had time to investigate.
<mfraz74> Oh and device notifier thinks that audio CDs are just CD-ROMs?
<ScottK> debfx: Are you going to be able to look at the kdeplasma-addons merge today?  I think we'd get kubuntu-full installable if that was done.
<ScottK> Desktop i386 was NOT oversized today.
<ScottK> Good job on the seed changes.
<debfx> ScottK: I've already uploaded plasma-addons. working on the armel build failures now.
<ScottK> Ah.  Great.
<ScottK> I get a daily status report on images and I was basing off of that.
<debfx> do we want libreoffice-help-en-us? It's 5MB and we didn't have it in natty
<ScottK> I'm thinking no.
<ScottK> Seems reasonable for the dvd though.
<debfx> yeah, I'd rather have another language pack on the cd
<ScottK> transitlogger: Since you are the multimedia king, you might have a look at my patch in https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=274666 and see about making an upstream suitable version for 4.7.  The old API has been deprecated for some time it seems.
<ubottu> KDE bug 274666 in general "ffmpegthumbs-4 6 3 fails to build with libav-0 7_beta2 (Gentoo bug #369515)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<PiotrN> Hello, I see the topis says Packaging 4.6.4 , how about kdepim 4.6 ? :) 
<PiotrN> topic*
<ScottK> Soon.
<ScottK> First we need to update our kdepim packages from Debian.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can you merge kdepim?
<ScottK> debfx: Looks like we want to merge kde4libs again.  Up for it?
<ScottK> I think except for kdepim all of our main KDE merges are done.
<didrocks> debfx: ScottK: hey, do you know if there is any black magic in the Qt build system for CXXFLAGS? (I tried adding export CXXFLAGS := -fno-omit-frame-pointer to debian/rules, but I don't see the option to be used: https://launchpad.net/~didrocks/+archive/ppa/+build/2552684)
<ScottK> transitlogger: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeartwork/kscreensaver/kdesavers/slideshow.cpp?view=log looks like a good choice for kubuntu-lowfat.
<ScottK> didrocks: There is.
 * ScottK tries to remember.
<didrocks> ah! :-)
 * ScottK doesn't remember.
<ScottK> fabo: Could you give didrocks a hand with this?
<didrocks> ScottK: that's a bad sign or a sign it's very magic :-)
<ScottK> It's a bad sign for me.
<fabo> didrocks: I see -fno-omit-frame-pointer in your build log
<didrocks> fabo: yeah, I can see some as well now. Not sure why at the start of the build, there is some g++ build, without this flag
<fabo> once upon a time, Qt configure didn't support *FLAGS. only through QMake
<fabo> there's a trick in configure to convert the env var into qmake variable
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can do
<shadeslayer> in fact that was next on my list for tonight
<fabo> didrocks: line 638, you have the trick
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> debfx: oh btw about python bindings in kdeedu ( specifically marble ) i talked to upstream and they suggested a workaround, should i add it? ( they said they will fix it for the 4.7 release )
<didrocks> fabo: hum, line 638 of which file? not sure to follow (not debian/rules nor the projects.pro)
<shadeslayer> and i mean a proper fix, not the workaround
<fabo> didrocks: line 638 of configure
<didrocks> fabo: ah, the CFG_QCONFIG… weird that it's still working for some part getting the flag but not everywhere
<didrocks> fabo: thanks, will google that see possible values
<fabo> didrocks: that's the relevant part of configure -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620933/
<didrocks> fabo: ok, so it seems it subsitutes them without additional magic. So QMAKE_CXXFLAGS is set just by defining it.
<fabo> well, without additional magic is incorrect. there's additional magic done by configure script to translate your env var to a qmake variable.
<didrocks> fabo: right, I mean, from the packager point of view, there is no magic to be aware of (don't have to know the qmake build system), thanks for the hint in configure :-)
<fabo> didrocks: you're welcome :)
<debfx> shadeslayer: what is broken in the python bindings?
<shadeslayer> debfx: don't build
<debfx> does anything use the bindings? if not we could just wait until 4.7 lands in oneiric
<shadeslayer> debfx: they were disabled in our packages as well ... ( the cmake flag was commented out ) so i guess its better to wait
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh btw, kdepim will take some time
<shadeslayer> i hope thats not a problem
<maco> whatever happened to roman?
<maco> cjwatson says he's the one who did the keyboard stuff in ubiquity
<shadeslayer> our notifications guy! :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: btw you can compile tomahawk via neon quite easily
<jussi> shadeslayer: :)
<jussi> shadeslayer: and blink? :D
<shadeslayer> like i'm missing only 1 or 2 deps
<shadeslayer> jussi: haven't checked that out yet :P ... give me a couple of days, only one exam left
<jussi> :)
<shadeslayer> jussi: have a kookie till then :P
<jussi> hhehe
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order kookies for jussi
 * kubotu slides kookies down the bar to jussi
<jussi> kubotu: order blink for jussi
 * kubotu slides blink down the bar to jussi
<jussi> dammit kubotu, not the windows version! :P
<yofel> Ninjas: 4.6.4 is scheduled to be released today and our packages aren't done. please don't foret about them.
<yofel> I'll do some once i get home.
<bambee> evening
<shadeslayer> jussi: w00t http://i.imgur.com/QlQoJ.png
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> this texts are not translated http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/08/instantanea1.png
<EagleScreen> in which package do you think they are
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-08
<debfx> EagleScreen: the relevant file is /usr/share/kde4/apps/solid/actions/gwenview_importer.desktop
<debfx> maybe the problem is that there are two groups in that file
<EagleScreen> I dont uderstand what you mean
<EagleScreen> any file is translated I think
<EagleScreen> adding the tipical line: Name[es]=Abrir con el Gestor de Archivos; makes it translated
<EagleScreen> this files are provided by kdebase-workspace (source)
<debfx> EagleScreen: yes, but we strip those and look up the translations with X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain
<debfx> bottom line is that we need to patch either the device notifier applet or something in kde4libs
<EagleScreen> oh
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's the last thing we're waiting to merge from Debian and it's blocking 4.6.0 packaging ....
<transitlogger> ScottK: does ffmpegthumbs work with that patch?
<transitlogger> like at runtime
<transitlogger> also, did you try contacting the maintainer?
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> No.  Just asked our libav maintainer how to fix it.
<ScottK> That was his recommendation.
<ScottK> If it doesn't work, it's not because of that patch.
<transitlogger> well, yeah, just saying, there is little point in making stuff build if it does not work
<transitlogger> ScottK: if you have a minute, it would be cool if you could try it
<ScottK> It's just a function rename in libav.
 * ScottK isn't running oneiric, so can't test it soon.
<ScottK> Anyone got an oneiric install they can see if ffmpegthumbs works in?
<yofel> morning
<debfx> apachelogger: pkg-kde-tools currently adds the X-Ubuntu-Gettext... key to the end of desktop files, but it should put it into the [Desktop Entry] group
<debfx> or am I wrong?
<apachelogger> debfx: what else would be in there?
<apachelogger> i.e. in what case would EOF != partOf(DesktopEntry)
<debfx> apachelogger: solid actions
<apachelogger> where may they be found?
<debfx> e.g. /usr/share/kde4/apps/solid/actions/gwenview_importer.desktop
<apachelogger> debfx: yeah
<apachelogger> very wrong
<apachelogger> <3 l10n architecture
<debfx> also I noticed that the translations in .notifyrc files aren't stripped
<apachelogger> debfx: they are not .desktop files :P
<apachelogger> by the definition of the mangler anyway
<apachelogger> actually, I was thinking about poking upstream to adopt a new l10n system similar to what we do
<apachelogger> loading the l10n from mo files makes sense in terms of up-to-dateness
<debfx> apachelogger: yeah, but which part does the mangling?
<apachelogger> like if you have a desktop file and copy it to your autostart dir
<apachelogger> it will have outdated l10n at some point
<apachelogger> debfx: something with mangler in the name
<apachelogger> pkgmangler or something
<debfx> ah ok, I thought pkg-kde-tools would do that
<mfraz74> at what point should the sun-java packages be renamed to oracle-java?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i won't be able to do before 10th, so if someone else wants to take it up, i'll remove my name
<Riddell> Mamarok: not liking kubuntu-devel any more?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so like, see you at DS :D
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: happy birthday!!!
 * jussi waves to davmor2
<davmor2> jussi: told you it was here that I'd heard of your nick :D
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> how are things davmor2? anything interestinghappened? 
<davmor2> jussi: yes thanks :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: huh?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I dont see no nothing
<Mamarok> Riddell: why do you think that?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: thank you :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: I got an unsubscribe notice
<Mamarok> whut?
<Mamarok> that was certainly not me!
<davmor2> jussi: how are thing with you?  did you learn anything interesting at UDS?
<Mamarok> Riddell: but I did indeed not get any mail since May 29th
<Mamarok> actually May 23rd
<Mamarok> hm, not true, that was a cross-post to kde@
<Mamarok> so the last mail is from May 13
<Mamarok> the day I was moving
<jussi> davmor2: learnt lots, was very cool. Currently a very exciting time atm, with the baby coming. Went to the ultrasound this morning, saw the heartbeat etc :=)
<Mamarok> Riddell: how is this even possible? I was subscribed with various mail addresses so I could post from more than one, all gone
<Mamarok> I am certain I did not unsubscribe
<davmor2> jussi: prey for a boy, girls are too much trouble ;)  especially when they are older :) "What do you mean your seeing a boy!  Your 21 you don't see boys yet!" and you know it....
<jussi> hahahahah
<ScottK> Quintasan: Can you merge kdepim?  As usual shadeslayer is too busy to do actual work.
<ScottK> davmor2: What I tell them (having three girls) is "You aren't allowed to date until after you're married."  Eventually they realize that's unlikely to produce a result they are interested in.
<davmor2> ScottK: I found sharpening a BIG knife on the doorstep put off potential boys :D
<ScottK> I did have to give one a speech on proper behavior once.
<ScottK> Later the $DAUGHTER in question told me "We had talked about it.  We were going to kiss, but then he said he was afraid if you caught us you'd beat him up."
<ScottK> To which I thought "Win".
<debfx> the avahi package dropped support for qt3, which kde3libs requires
<debfx> so I guess we just let it die this cycle
<ScottK> It's removed from Debian, so it should go.
<debfx> we first need to merge papaya, gambas2 and regina-normal from Debian
<debfx> then we can remove kdelibs and kdewebdev-kde3
<ScottK> I already filed a sync request for regina-normal.
<debfx> I'll have a look at papaya
<jussi> ScottK: you are a very scary man...
<ScottK> People tell me that, but I don't see it myself.
<debfx> bug #794513 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 794513 in kdewebdev-kde3 (Ubuntu) "Please remove kdelibs and kdewebdev-kde3 from the archive" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794513
<jussi> shadeslayer: project neon wont update my stuff unless I specifically ask it to install certain things, right? 
<jussi> Hrm, I just noticed our partition/disk manager has back up and restore of partitions, which is damn cool. 
<debfx> apachelogger: why do we have 3 implementations of the desktop file processing in pkg-kde-tools? ^^
<debfx> that should be converted into a dh_kde_translations script
<shadeslayer> jussi: eh what? all of p-n's deps are inside the ppa
<shadeslayer> jussi: so everything is installed in /opt
<maco> ScottK: i find it weird being so close in age to your daughter
<ScottK> If age is a state of mind, there are probably days you're older than I am.
<maco> heh if age is a state of mind, then im older than my passport says. had someone boggle when he found out i wasnt in my late 20s
<didrocks> debfx: ScottK: so, i found that the crash was impact a lot of QML apps. Using -fno-strict-aliasing seems to workaround it and lead to no crash anymore (gcc 4.6 should be more agressive with this optimization). I reported upstream the relevant logs of warning and push meanwhile a new Qt with this
<didrocks> + https://code.launchpad.net/~utouch-team/qt/touch-end-fix/+merge/63417 btw
<ScottK> fabo: ^^^ Thoughts?
<apachelogger> debfx: so we can haz fun
<apachelogger> I am going to berlinz \o/
<didrocks> for the desktop summit?
<apachelogger> yes
<didrocks> see you there then :)
 * apachelogger hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs apachelogger back
<fabo> ScottK: it needs upstream review (most likely ddenis)
<ScottK> didrocks: ^^^
<didrocks> ScottK: you mean, about https://code.launchpad.net/~utouch-team/qt/touch-end-fix/+merge/63417 ?
<ScottK> didrocks: Yes.
<didrocks> fabo: I don't know ddenis, can you ensure he's aware of that please?
<didrocks> ScottK: ok, just pushing the build change right now
<fabo> didrocks: how xinput2.1 is implemented? I'm curious
<didrocks> fabo: I think it's rather a question for cnd 
<fabo> didrocks: sure, I'll ask him
<didrocks> cnd: ^^
<didrocks> fabo: thanks :)
<cnd> fabo, ScottK, didrocks: ddenis may be able to review it, but he's no longer working on multitouch for qt
<cnd> I'm not sure how responsive he will be
<fabo> cnd: nobody else is working on it ;)
<cnd> I am :)
<fabo> cnd: it depends of the pov, that's why I'm asking how xinput2.1 is implemented?
<fabo> I don't see the Qt xinput2 patch applied so it's something else
<cnd> fabo, the patch should be applied
<cnd> if not, it may be because ScottK backed it out at one point?
<cnd> let me check
<ScottK> IIRC I didn't back it out.
<ScottK> There's a milestoned bug for Alpha 2 about the wacom issue.
<fabo> ok
<cnd> fabo, it's all in patch kubuntu_28_xi2.1.patch
<cnd> it really needs to be cleaned up
<cnd> ddenis just handed it to me and I fixed up some bugs and added it to the package
<cnd> it doesn't really implement XI 2.0
<cnd> just the multitouch part from XI 2.1
<fabo> I have XI2 in meego and another path on top to support multiple device
<fabo> s/path/patch
<cnd> fabo, ddenis told me they would likely never add XI 2.0 support as it requires a lot of work, there are some corner-case issues with XI 2.0, and there's not much benefit
<cnd> I should say that here I mean "Nokia would likely never add the support"
<cnd> I'm sure if someone else did the work it could be merged :)
<cnd> is your patch for XI 2.0?
<fabo> yes, it's for XI 2.0
<cnd> interesting
<ScottK> KDE 4.6.4 is released.
<cnd> can you check to see if it's basically what is in the patch we have for xi 2.1?
<cnd> cause ddenis took some existing XI 2.0 code and added multitouch to it
<cnd> it's just that the XI 2.0 code didn't really do much at the time
<fabo> I'll check what we have in Ubuntu compared to MeeGo
<cnd> fabo, thanks :)
<cnd> either way, is there anything I can do to push the multitouch fix through?
<cnd> it's really causing issues for some of our other developers who are wanting to use qml toucharea :)
<debfx> cnd: I'll merge the branch
<cnd> debfx, thanks :)
<didrocks> debfx: wait, doing it then, as I've the other change pending
<debfx> didrocks: sorry, I've already pushed the changes
<didrocks> debfx: ok, I'll handle the conflict and redo my changes then
<debfx> shouldn't be too difficult as it only touched the changelog and the xinput patch
<didrocks> yeah, bzr rebase helped as well
<c2tarun> what is the channel for kubuntu meeting?
<ScottK> c2tarun: #ubuntu-meeting.
<ScottK> Or not.  I don't see it on the schedule.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: When/where are we meeting?
<fabo> cnd: denis disagreess. He'll comment on the patch
<cnd> fabo, ok
<cnd> thanks for scrounging him up :)
<cnd> fabo, so there's a slightly better way to do it, and I will work on getting it updated
<cnd> in the meantime, it is definitely better than before :)
<fabo> great :)
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone knows why nspluginwrapper is segfaulting in natty?
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: it should be on the wiki and i sent an email
<DarkwingDuck> im rushing home right now. (wife driving)
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: meeting in just under 3 hours
<debfx> DarkwingDuck: I think ScottK was referring to the fact that our meeting isn't on the #ubuntu-meeting schedule
<maco> ScottK: talked to ev about the prepare patch, made adjustments based on his review, waiting for re-review
<maco> ScottK: is shtylman gone for good? cjwatson says he's the one that wrote the keyboard stuff on kubuntu's installer
<debfx> dpm: why is the app-install-data template in the gnome language pack? it really should be in the default one
<JontheEchidna> I filed a bug about that, sec
<JontheEchidna> bug 649339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 649339 in Ubuntu Translations "app-install-data.mo is in -gnome language packs when it is useful in other DE's" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649339
<JontheEchidna> looks like it should be fixed once lang-packs start generating for oneiric
<JontheEchidna> debfx: ^
<debfx> JontheEchidna: aha ok, I wonder why we don't get feedback about such l10n issues
<JontheEchidna> debfx: feedback from users?
<debfx> yeah
<debfx> oh you filed that bug in 2010
<JontheEchidna> I think Intrepid and jaunty may have scared them all off
<JontheEchidna> (international users)
<ScottK> maco: shtylman doesn't use KDE anymore, so probably.
<debfx> possibly but we seem to have at least a few italian translators that care about kubuntu
<debfx> JontheEchidna: the categories aren't translated in muon sc
<JontheEchidna> debfx: yeah, not sure how to go about translating a custom xml file
<JontheEchidna> well, it's standard XML, but it's not something that I can just i18n()
<JontheEchidna> since it's XML and all
<maco> ScottK: we lost him?
<ScottK> Yup.
<JontheEchidna> debfx: I think if I can generate a .pot from the xml I can wrap the code where I grab the category names with i18n(), and everybody should be happy
<debfx> JontheEchidna: where does that xml file come from?
<JontheEchidna>  /usr/share/kde4/apps/muon-installer/categories.xml
<JontheEchidna> In the source, it's installer/categories.xml
<bambee> evening
<DarkwingDuck> GARRRRRRG
<apachelogger> meeting in 6 min it appears
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> And my HD JUST arrived. So, while I'm installing everything I'll be attending via my phone.
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell_, neversfelde: around?
<ScottK> Yes
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: sounds inconvenient to me :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: yes it is
<apachelogger> perfect
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck should probably complain to the guy that scheduled the meeting.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: yeah i've ripped him a new one lol
<DarkwingDuck> could be worse... but i dont have my notes from spec reviews
<DarkwingDuck> on my sd card
<DarkwingDuck> oh well, ill go off of memory as much as i can :D
<apachelogger> rbelem, fabo: meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now
<dpm> debfx, there is a bug about that, and IIRC it should be fixed in the next natty langpack
<dpm> debfx, bug 649339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 649339 in Ubuntu Translations "app-install-data.mo is in -gnome language packs when it is useful in other DE's" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649339
<dpm> (we'll be releasing the next natty langpack this week)
<debfx> dpm: thanks, good to know that it'll be fixed soon
<debfx> ^^
 * yofel continues with 4.6.4
<JontheEchidna> debfx: thanks for the patch
<JontheEchidna> debfx: I think it should work in theory. If the strings appear next time script runs then we'll know that it should be working
 * ScottK hints at JontheEchidna that he should be paying attention to the meeting.
<JontheEchidna> oh, is that now?
<ScottK> started almost an hour ago.
<JontheEchidna> eek
<JontheEchidna> my conversion is off
<JontheEchidna> ack, I also have a piano recital I have to go to in 5 minutes :(
<JontheEchidna> forgot about that
<JontheEchidna> debfx: One thing, I need to change the i18n call to this: m_name = i18nc("Category", tempElement.text().toUtf8());
<maco> ScottK: i messaged shtylman on twitter and he said the reason kde/gtk are different on the keyboard thing is that gtk one doesnt display the kbd image and he'll try to get a chance to take a look at that bug and point me in the right direction
<JontheEchidna> i18n can't handle QString
<ScottK> Cool
<apachelogger> rbelem: are you awake now? ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<rbelem> apachelogger, i missed the meeting :-(
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> still going on
<apachelogger> plz join
<rbelem> oh!
<rbelem> great :-D
<debfx> JontheEchidna: oh, the no testing included not having done a test build ^^
<Quintasan> Riddell_: Oh, by the way, did you take a glance at that out of memory magic in bzr?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: we want plasma-active in neon, in fact, we want a snapshot ASAP in oneiric IMHO
<apachelogger> afiestas can help with that
<Riddell_> Quintasan: it's https://launchpad.net/bugs/746822
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 746822 in Launchpad itself "fails to build recipe with "bzr: out of memory"" [High,Triaged]
<Riddell_> Quintasan: thoughts are to try installing a newer bzr on those machines, the current one is quite old
<Quintasan> Riddell_: yeah, showstopper for our kdelibs, something and calligra builds
<yofel> kdelibs kde-workspace kdepim calligra
<Riddell_> go go kubuntu-council administrators
<Quintasan> \o/
 * yofel goes back to 4.6.4
<DarkwingDuck> win 24
<DarkwingDuck> oops
<yofel> ^^
<DarkwingDuck> irssi fail
<DarkwingDuck> :P
 * Quintasan goes back to chemistry then
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Remind me at Saturday
<Quintasan> since I'm trying to learn something for tomorrow and I will be drinking after I am done with that boring school stuff
<debfx> bug #794760 needs a core-dev ack
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 794760 in cmake (Ubuntu) "Sync cmake 2.8.4+dfsg.1-3 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794760
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-09
<valorie> good meeting, sorry I missed it
<valorie> otoh, going to Berlin for the DS!
<valorie> got sponsorship word today
<ScottK> valorie: Congratulations.
<valorie> will you be attending?
<valorie> and thanks
<ScottK> Nope.  Pesky stuff like work gets in the way.
<valorie> boo
<ScottK> OTOH I got sent on a work trip for 4 days of meetings a 15 minute drive from my Dad's house last week, so it's not all bad.
<valorie> btw, looking for good things between Gnomies and KDE people in the future
<valorie> oh, that's cool
<valorie> two Gnome people attended the sprint
<ScottK> valorie: If Gnome actually was wiling to work on cross-platform stuff that'd be nice.
<valorie> and I got to talk with both of them about building ties and cooperation
<valorie> that's my goal
<ScottK> (See Sebastian Trueg's mail on shared-desktop-ontologies for a recent example)
<valorie> past history is past
<ScottK> That's current
<valorie> link?
<ScottK> gimme a minute
<valorie> or for what shall I google
<ScottK> kde-core-devel <4DEF22C0.3090504@kde.org>
<valorie> ah, I'm not on that list
<valorie> not being a developer
<ScottK> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=130751767302800&w=2
 * ScottK isn't a KDE developer either.
<ScottK> I can't post to it, but I am subscribed.
<valorie> if you have any suggestions of people I should buttonhole, please tell me about it
<valorie> I'll set up some meetings in Berlin if necessary, or do it via email, or both
<valorie> I see this as part of the mission of the CWG
<ScottK> No idea.  I just don't have the impression that they're very interested in cross desktop collaboration on terms other than other people do what they want.
<ScottK> Not that I think it's much of a priority for Canonical either.
<valorie> right
<valorie> but Canonical is a company
<ScottK> I get the sense of KDE trying to work with everyone and not having a lot of luck.
<valorie> and there I have no influence
<valorie> therefore, we need to speak to Gnome people who want the same thing
<ScottK> What percentage of Gnome upstream development is done by Red Hat employees?
<valorie> and connect them
<valorie> gotcha
<valorie> but it isn't ALL
<ScottK> I think it's not a lot different.
<valorie> right
<ScottK> There are non-Canonical people that contribute to Unity too.
<valorie> but in both communities there are those who want to cooperate
<valorie> those people are not necessarily yet talking to one another
<ScottK> It would be interesting to see some evidence for this.
<valorie> if that can be facilitated, I want to do it
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> There was a prototype of Evolution using Akonadi at Gran Canaria.
<valorie> I'll be spreading the word, and hope to set some useful stuff up in Berlin
<ScottK> Akonadi is not tied to any KDE tech.  It can be used by anyone.
<ScottK> Now that Kmail has it's Akonadi release, I think it's a good time to renew the push to use it more broadly.
<ScottK> (It will be released by the time of the meeting)
<valorie> Zeitgeist is becoming cross-platform
<ScottK> steveire: Is kdepim going to have a release to go with kdepim 4.7 beta 2?
<valorie> I spent quite a bit of time with Seif Lotfy at the sprint
<valorie> as did Trever
<ScottK> Gnome originally rejected Zeitgeist because it was on Launchpad.
<valorie> yeah, he's having some trouble with the Gnome community
<ScottK> Apparently the only cross-platform tech they are interested in is on git.gnome.org.
<valorie> :(
<ScottK> The reason Zeitgeist moved to cross-platform was, at least in part, because Gnome rejected them.
<ScottK> Also there was this Kubuntu guy that shared a room with Seif at UDS Brussels and kept showing off his shiny Plasma Netbook stuff.
<ScottK> ;-)
<valorie> right, and he's giving me some Gnome people to talk to
<valorie> Seif now has a KDE desktop installed
<valorie> not sure on which distro
<valorie> probably fedora, which we can blame trever for
<ScottK> debfx: According to his patch pilot report jdstrand took care of it.
<JontheEchidna> debfx: turns out pinotree had a 4 line patch that could do the whole thing :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://tinyurl.com/3oksd6x
<debfx> JontheEchidna: lol, didn't know extractrc could do that too :)
<steveire> ScottK: Yep. For 4.7 we should be on the SC schedule
<debfx> it's amazing how much useless stuff we have on the dvd, like 185MB latex docs
<debfx> why don't we drop that and add useful packages like firefox and thunderbird
<ScottK> debfx: I'd be fine with that, but I think it should have some discussion.
<didrocks> debfx: ScottK: thanks to agateau, we have now an excellent qt transparent binding for indicator. I just packaged and tested it. As appmenu, it need a Qt patch (successfully built in my ppa) and a new plugin package (sni-qt).
<didrocks> ScottK: I think you are the best for NEWing the package once I've pushed it?
<ScottK> didrocks: We already have appmenu patches for Qt?
<didrocks> ScottK: this one is for application indicators (systray)
<ScottK> Ah.
<didrocks> yeah Qt and KDE apps doesn't use the same API
<didrocks> so only KDE apps are exposed in appindicator
<didrocks> not Qt apps like mumble/skype
<ScottK> So I know KDE is interested in trying to migrate the new systray protocol to Qt.
<ScottK> This should be coordinated with them.
<didrocks> so, that will give another reason to use the sni protocole :)
<ScottK> What is sni protocol?
<didrocks> yeah, I think agateau is already aware?
<ScottK> Yes, I'm sure.
<didrocks> System Notification I(nterface?)
<didrocks> Systray rather
<ScottK> How is this different than what we already did for systray/dbusmenu in KDE (I know it's in Qt, but design wise)?
<didrocks> ScottK: it seems similar to me, adding a directory with plugins (where the new package install one)
<ScottK> I thought the goal was to move KStatusNotifier to QstatusNotifier
<didrocks> but let's wait for agateau :)
 * didrocks makes some additional tests meanwhile
<didrocks> StatusNotifierItems in fact
<ScottK> Yeah.  That's it.
<ScottK> So is what you're proposing the QStatusNotifierItem implementation?
<agateau> not exactly
<agateau> ScottK: it turns existing Qt systemtray icons into StatusNotifierItems
<agateau> ScottK: applications do not know about it
<ScottK> OK.
<agateau> ScottK: which is quite interesting for a certain proprietary VoIP application icon
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> Might be useful a useful concept for Wine and Java too (not in a Qt context)
<agateau> indeed
<ScottK> So this is somewhat the opposite of QStatusNotifierItem?
<agateau> I don't see it like that
<ScottK> OK.
<agateau> I think there is a need for an explicit QStatusNotifierItem class/library
<ScottK> Which apps would have to port to.
<ScottK> (I got that)
<agateau> because right now I am mapping the QSystemTrayIcon API to the SNI protocol
<ScottK> Is this SNI protocol documented anywhere?
<agateau> but there are features in SNI you can't reach with QSystemTrayIcon
<ScottK> Has it been discussed outside Ubuntu?
<agateau> Yes:
<agateau> SNI comes from Plasma: http://www.notmart.org/misc/statusnotifieritem/index.html
<agateau> It has been discussed with Qt devs, but nowhere else yet
<ScottK> OK.  What's Qt's position on this?
<agateau> They want it
<ScottK> OK.  I'd like for fabo to review the patch if he has time.
<agateau> sounds good to me
 * ScottK recommends the last 15 minutes of backscroll to fabo.
<agateau> patch is quite invasive on the QSystemTrayIcon class though
<ScottK> So we should get an upstream review/ack on the patch I think.
<ScottK> We don't want to regress other use cases.
 * fabo looks
<agateau> ScottK: fabo: regarding regressions, it is important to understand that as long as the sni-qt package is not installed, Qt should behave as before
<debfx> agateau: do you think upstreams wants to make QSystemTrayIcon use SNI or only provide a separate SNI class?
<ScottK> As long as the patch is correct I'd imagine.
<didrocks> ScottK: agateau: I tested mumble and skype (had to install it for that :/) with and without the sni-qt package and confirm that I have it as an indicator in the first case and in the systray without it
<ScottK> agateau: True, but I expect if it works well we'll want to include it for many of the same reasons unity-2d would want it.
<agateau> debfx: the problem for upstream is that creating a QSystemTrayIcon class in QtGui is that it would introduce a dependency from QtGui on QtDBus which they don't want
<ScottK> didrocks: OK. Keep in mind that from our (Kubuntu) view it's all systray, just two different implementations.
<agateau> debfx: having it done has plugins (like appmenu) avoids that
<didrocks> ScottK: that's the reason why I tried the systray in unity and gnome-panel, should work in kubuntu I guess
<ScottK> It'd be interesting to test in lxde.
<agateau> ScottK: what I meant with "should behave as before" is that the patch "just" introduce a plugin system for QSystemTrayIcon
<ScottK> That's make should tell you if you got your dependencies right.
<agateau> ScottK: then the sni-qt provides a plugin which implements SNI support
<ScottK> agateau: OK.
<agateau> ScottK: regarding KDE support, I developed most of it running KDE :)
<ScottK> agateau: Of course.
<agateau> :)
<didrocks> ScottK: I can already push the sni-qt package if you want to make a review of it
<ScottK> didrocks: Let's get fabo's review of the Qt patch first.
<didrocks> sure then :)
<ScottK> Also I can review the packaging, but I'm not qualified to review the upstream code.
<didrocks> ScottK: I got a look at agateau's code (to prepare the review I'll do as MIR team member), seems good to me
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> This is poor timing to introduce any new Qt features upstream.
<ScottK> I'd like to understand the plan for this though.
<agateau> ScottK: not sure there is much of a plan: it's just that lack of SNI support in Qt apps was considered a problem to fix
<agateau> ScottK: I agree the fact that Qt 4.8 is branched and there won't be 4.9 is unfortunate from a timing point of view
<agateau> ScottK: but I expect Qt 5 will still come with systemtray support and it won't be much different from Qt 4, so this work can be re-used/adapted
<ScottK> agateau: Agreed, but I'd like (as we did with the appmenue work) to get them on board before we patch our stuff.
<agateau> ScottK: sure. I am going to Qt contributor summit next week, and will probably discuss this then
<agateau> ScottK: it's a bit early to request a merge though, I think
<agateau> brb
<Quintasan> I AM A FREE MAN
<jussi> Quintasan: did you get your parcel yet? 
<Quintasan> nah
<Quintasan> not yet, Freescale is being lazy and my support request is still unassigned
<Quintasan> But I'm apparently done with my tests
<yofel> Quintasan: if you're free do kdenetwork 4.6.4, it's the only thing left and has patch rejects, and I'm a bit busy currently
<Quintasan> sure, let me go to shop and buy myself a beer
<yofel> ^^
<Quintasan> jussi: Do you think it is worth calling them and annoying them about my support request?
<jussi> yes
<jussi> Quintasan: thought to try their online chat? 
<Quintasan> nah, phone call
<jussi> Quintasan: it may be quicker and cheaper to try it first
<Quintasan> jussi: pestering mode on
<jussi> Quintasan: http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/homepage.jsp?nodeId=05
 * jussi disappears for a bit
<maco> ScottK: KC approved the blueprints right? so skaet can mark the kubuntu accessibility one as approved for oneiric?
<shadeslayer> valorie: wohoo i'm coming as well!!!
 * Sput notest that he had to put a lot of work into Quassel in order to support SNI properly (including fallbacks and whatnot), and would be really glad if that stuff moved into Qt proper so he could just use QSystemTrayIcon
<ScottK> maco: Sure.
<JontheEchidna> neat, now we're not only undersized for i386, but for amd64 and amd64+mac as well
<ScottK> Kewl.  Wait 'til 4.7 hits.
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah
<afiestas> apachelogger: http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/ Xd...
 * apachelogger wonders whether clicking that is a good idea ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how did that happen?
<debfx> I hope we don't have to ship gtk2 and 3
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-oneiric-kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I think that booting firefox and jiggling around the langpack order fixed things
<apachelogger> ScottK: to make it work all our specs need to be in a state of approved, can you please take care of that
<ScottK> Yes.  In just a bit.
<apachelogger> despite KC being approver for most of them it appears I cannot approve stuff
 * apachelogger finds that rubbish
<ScottK> Interesting.
<apachelogger> ScottK: awesome, thanks
<davmor2> apachelogger: it's a great song but it will be stuck in your head for months
 * apachelogger wonders where to get food today
<JontheEchidna> can't be worse than nyan cat
<davmor2> apachelogger: Some where that sells food, don't try a diy store for gods sake ;)
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<maco> yeah, despite the evidence kindergarteners like to provide, paste isn't really food
<JontheEchidna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5PiXt6INSM (earworm warning)
<davmor2> JontheEchidna: did you hear the narwhal song?
<JontheEchidna> davmor2: yes
<JontheEchidna> reminded me of the badger song
<apachelogger> who wants to minute the meeting? 
<steveire> afiestas_office: pong btw
<afiestas_office> steveire: kdelibs is not building because a kdeuiproxy test
<afiestas_office> let me get the error
<afiestas_office> kdelibs/kdeui/tests/kselectionproxymodeltestsuite.h:84:7: error: ‘TestData’ is not a template type
<steveire> Ok, I'll check it out later
<steveire> git dif
<steveire> Oops. Focus follows mind again :)
<apachelogger> someone should use a webcam to implement focus follows eyes 
<JontheEchidna> libqt4-dbg lost some weight, I think something's broken.
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/LJGbc.png
<debfx> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> debfx: on "debfx | I hope we don't have to ship gtk2 and 3" or something else?
<debfx> didrocks: about libqt4-dbg
<debfx> didrocks: CXXFLAGS := $(shell dpkg-buildflags --get CXXFLAGS) -fno-strict-aliasing
<debfx> should fix it
<didrocks> oh yeah, right
<didrocks> fixing this then if you want sorry about it
<JontheEchidna> thanks :)
<didrocks> yw, sorry for it in the first place ;)
<JontheEchidna> 400 MiB space freed on any upgrade makes me paranoid to go through each of the packages looking for space changes :P
<JontheEchidna> after of course scanning the list to see if half my packages are being removed
<didrocks> JontheEchidna: you always install the -dbg package btw, not the -dbgsym?
<JontheEchidna> yeah. -dbg is a convention within some packaging teams in debian
<JontheEchidna> and since I do development on KDE apps for Kubuntu, I always have the -dbgs installed
<didrocks> JontheEchidna: sure, in all package, no need to create delta removing them, but I'm used to only install dbgsym in ubuntu :)
<JontheEchidna> it's a thing of convenience. I don't have the -dbgsym repo enabled, actually
<didrocks> as we don't handle Replaces: on them automatically AFAIK
<didrocks> yeah, make sense then :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think I did them all.  Please let me know if I missed anything.
* debfx changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Packaging 4.6.4 for natty | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
 * debfx wishes one could unsubscribe from blueprint metadata changes
<mgraesslin> ScottK: just an idea: would you be interested to pull in the KWin-Wayland patches for 11.10?
 * ScottK looks at apachelogger.
<Quintasan> yofel: PING
<mgraesslin> the impact on KWin codebase is rather low (luckily) and my current approach is to automatically compile Wayland support if present in EGL mode
<apachelogger> wayland ftw
<Quintasan> We have rejects in kdefilesharing patches
 * Quintasan is working on it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: one of kubuntu users suggested on identi.ca that we approach luckybackup as our backup application
 * Quintasan looked at it
<Quintasan> I won't spoil the fun for you apachelogger
<yofel> Quintasan: thanks
<cnd> I want to fix the qt + wacom bug, but krita just spins in a loop pegging my processor in oneiric
<cnd> anyone know of a fix?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: do we want kubuntu_05_samba_sharing.diff to remove desktop files from kdenetwork?
<Quintasan> oh wait
<apachelogger> eh?
<Quintasan> this is one hellish patch
<Quintasan> kubuntu_05_samba_sharing.diff 
<Quintasan> this
<apachelogger> supposedly it should go away in 4.7
<apachelogger> that patch is part of rbelem's filesharing work IIRC
<Quintasan> tries removing desktop files from filesharing/simple and somehow fails at it
<ScottK> cnd: I'd try to fix it in Natty.  Probably easier to bring a fix forward than the reverse.
<JontheEchidna> you could just remove that chunk and put any new filesharing .desktop files that appear in not-installed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you haz time to prescreen a blog post?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I am still funemployed, so yes
<JontheEchidna> though hopefully not for long, I might have a lead
<cnd> ScottK, too late, had to update my develop machine to oneiric for other work :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you becoming engineer at boeing?
<ScottK> cnd: vm?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: mail is on the way
<cnd> ScottK, can't easily do multitouch in a vm
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> koffice hasn't changed and kde hasn't changed much yet, so I suspect something lower in the stack is causing problems.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I don't think KDE SC is an acceptable term any more :P
<JontheEchidna> yay brand confusion
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Those desktop files are in source tree, not in final package
<Quintasan> Well, what ever
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You are supposed to say KDE Frameworks, KDE workspaces, and KDE applications instead.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: right, the patch removes them by anti-diffing them, but if those change even slightly things breaks. better to just leave them alone in the source and not install them
<Quintasan> k
<apachelogger> the reason that is confusing is because the whole module stuff is utterly pointless and actually bad for all sorts of stuff
<JontheEchidna> I just call it KDE, tbh
<JontheEchidna> ENOCRAPSGIVEN
 * rbelem kicks Quintasan 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: too much awesome? can that be possible at all? 
<JontheEchidna> :P
 * apachelogger kicks Quintasan too
<rbelem> :-D
<ScottK> Odd
 * Quintasan kicks apachelogger back with a round house
<apachelogger> zomg
<Quintasan> rbelem: What the hell?
<ScottK> apachelogger kicks Quintasan and rbelem wakes up.
<apachelogger> magic
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you notice my subtle doctor who reference?
<JontheEchidna> uhh! I have failed
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> wanna try again? :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://paste.kde.org/80227
<Quintasan> like this?
<Quintasan> rbelem: What did I do? Why are you kicking me?
<ScottK> Quintasan: No.  He's just waking up. It's apachelogger.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: presumably
<Quintasan> ScottK: 
<Quintasan> [19:34:29] -*- rbelem kicks Quintasan 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: actually two of them, combined they make for the overall image
<Quintasan> sup
<rbelem> Quintasan, coz you were talking about my patch :-D
<ScottK> Oh.  Missed that one.
<Quintasan> rbelem: Yeah, you remove desktop by anti-diffing and it breaks :P
<Quintasan> desktop files*
<rbelem> Quintasan, hum...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, Lord President is one of them
 * JontheEchidna slaps self
<apachelogger> *nod*
<JontheEchidna> not sure about the other one
<Quintasan> /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk
<apachelogger> "Ascend into creates of pure awesome" ... in end of time p2 lord president says "we will ascend, to become creatures of consciousness alone"
<Quintasan> not found
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> !package pkg-kde-tools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> also mind my typo there
<Quintasan> !info pkg-kde-tools
<ubottu> pkg-kde-tools (source: pkg-kde-tools): various packaging tools and scripts for KDE Applications. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9.3ubuntu10 (natty), package size 92 kB, installed size 548 kB
<Quintasan> !info pkg-kde-tools oneiric
<ubottu> pkg-kde-tools (source: pkg-kde-tools): various packaging tools and scripts for KDE Applications. In component main, is extra. Version 0.14.0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 106 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> Quintasan: /2/ is only in one-eye-rick
<Quintasan> !@#$##$%@#
<yofel> and natty-backports
<Quintasan> DAMN YOU WIKI
<bambee> evening
<Quintasan> Y U NO SAVE SOURCES.LIST PBUILDER?
<Quintasan> GRRRRRRR
<JontheEchidna> did you do --save-after-login?
<Quintasan> of course
<Quintasan> !info libktorrent-dev
<ubottu> libktorrent-dev (source: libktorrent): development files for the KTorrent Library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.5-2 (natty), package size 85 kB, installed size 976 kB
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm not sure if pkg-kde-tools are in natty-backports :/
<yofel>      0.14.0ubuntu1~natty1 0
<yofel>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-backports/main i386 Packages
<Quintasan> why the hell it is lower that 0.9 then?
<ScottK> Quintasan: natty-backports is not-automatic.  You need to specify you want the package from it.
<ScottK> (or mess with pinning)
 * Quintasan reverts to older boost and ktorrent
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'm building against libboost1.42 and ktorrent 1.0.5
<Quintasan> is this what we want?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Wait
<ScottK> Natty or Oneiric?
<Quintasan> for natty
<ScottK> Yes.
<Quintasan> Cool
<Quintasan> yofel: Will upload to PPA soonish
<yofel> Quintasan: er wait, which packaging did you use?
<Quintasan> bzr
<Quintasan> and downgraded deps
<yofel> bzr from 4.6.3-0ubuntu1 right?
<yofel> we don't want the oneiric packaging in natty
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/80263
<Quintasan> rules
<Quintasan> we want old ones or not?
<yofel> we want the natty packaging for the natty packages
<yofel> if you're trying to use pkg-kde-tools from O then you've got the wrong one
<Quintasan> hurrr
 * Quintasan abandons the warship
<Quintasan> WTF IS THIS
<Quintasan> yofel: this is confusing
<Quintasan> where the hell is the old pacakging ~_~
<yofel> either older bzr rev, or ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
 * Quintasan testbuilds and uploads
<apachelogger> sheytan_: pingy
<sheytan> apachelogger pongy
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Would you please join #ubuntu-x and talk to tjaalton about it?
<apachelogger> sheytan: can I get a blog header for kde multimedia
<apachelogger> perhaps just http://apachelog.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/headerphonon.png?w=940&h=198&crop=1 with KDE instead of phonon everywhere?
<sheytan> apachelogger you didn't deserve one!
<apachelogger> awww :(
<apachelogger> y not? :'(
<sheytan> yeah, cause you don't like python.
<apachelogger> well, it is a horrible language :P
<apachelogger> java > pyth0rn
<sheytan> apachelogger we all know that you're coding in python, somwhere in a basement, only to not let one know. You even bought a python snake. I saw you in a petshow :D
<sheytan> admit it :D
<Quintasan> @_@
 * Quintasan found out something very interesting about apachelogger
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^^
<apachelogger> yes, I am addicted to .prn, get over it
<Quintasan> .py rather
<sheytan> apachelogger you see? Wasn't so hard to get the header :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: even if I did, I'd do so under contract and probably non disclosure agreement :P
<sheytan> ooh :D 
<sheytan> you'll get one in a minute
<Quintasan> sheytan: reupload business cards please
<Quintasan> yofel: uploads to ppa:ninjas/ppa?
<sheytan> Quintasan oh, i forgot. Sorry. sec
<shadeslayer> okay so ... in another 18 hours, i shall be free of exams \o/
<shadeslayer> 2 months of holidays, dedicated to GSoC and Kubuntu <3
 * Quintasan has a party tomorrow
<Quintasan> yofel: Uploadan
<Quintasan> brb
<Quintasan> tea
<yofel> yeah, ninjas
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: holidays?
<apachelogger> lolwut?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> never heared of that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: summer holidays ... well .. technically ... 
 * apachelogger googles
<sheytan> apachelogger living in a basement made you that kind of men. Trust me. 
<apachelogger> reads like "time so that one can waste time" *shrug*
<sheytan> with a python snake ;D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am going to berlinz btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kool :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: snakes are all sorts of awesome
<Quintasan> REKONQ CRASHES FTW
<sheytan> apachelogger no, i hate them.
<apachelogger> awww :(
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: ping
<Quintasan> yofel: uploaded
<yofel> good, if that builds and someone tests I can release it
<sheytan> apachelogger :http://img806.imageshack.us/img806/4855/headerkde.png
<apachelogger> sheytan: thank you :*
<sheytan> apachelogger you'll thank me when you come back home :*
<sheytan> i'm waitin' :)
<Quintasan> lol
 * sheytan fuck! Forgot that this chat is logged ;/
<apachelogger> plenty of ways to interpret both statements right there
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/06/09/the-future-of-kde-multimedia/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: we want a snapshot of plasma-active in repos?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes
<apachelogger> for that we need 4.7 first though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, you've still not replied what the targets for ARM + Kubuntu are this cycle
<apachelogger> failed to compute
<apachelogger> what do you mean?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: anything particular that we are supposed to do for ARM this cycle?
<apachelogger> see blog post & mobile todo
<apachelogger> KRF: is all amarok sexy in master yet?
 * Quintasan is yet to receive his AAARRRRRM device
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> xoom has a unlocked bootloader?
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> Worth try to support : No
<Quintasan> ofc
<apachelogger> apparently my arm device should be waiting in upper austria already
<apachelogger> or some arm device at least ^^
<shadeslayer> i hear tegra has linux support coming soonish
<Quintasan> jussi: lol @ Freescale
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: define linux support
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: proper kernel builds etc
 * apachelogger points out that android uses linux
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: proper kernel builds?
<shadeslayer> which support powermanagement and other important bits like sound etc
<apachelogger> from nvidia?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, they had something called linux4tegra
<apachelogger> ehm, I think l4t is something different
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh ... what is it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so .... if we have a unlocked bootloader ... can we sensibily boot kubuntu on it and make plasma active run?
<apachelogger> oh indeed l4t is the drivers
<bambee> shadeslayer: linux4tegra ? it's an outdated base system based on karmic :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> saddness
<bambee> linux4tegra is actually dead, see the page
<apachelogger> an unlocked bootloader is only the first requirement
<apachelogger> in a long chain of requirements
<shadeslayer> bambee: yes, but another page says they're going to revive it soon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: like>
<apachelogger> kernel support
<apachelogger> if you dont have a kernel there is no way to run kubuntu on it
<apachelogger> graphics driver (with gles support), touch screen driver, powermanagement, sound driver etc. etc.
<shadeslayer> well ... like i said
<shadeslayer> does not have loads of critical features that nvidia is required to provide 
<shadeslayer> bbiab call
<shadeslayer> right so
<shadeslayer> Tegra is out of the question
<shadeslayer> bambee: http://developer.nvidia.com/node/19086 >> RETURNING
<shadeslayer> SOON
<bambee> shadeslayer: the ac100 devs are waiting it since few months now :'(
<shadeslayer> :'(
<shadeslayer> bambee: i'm thinking of picking up a wetab when i'm in berlin in August
<bambee> wetab <3
<bambee> so you will test kubuntu for tablets :)
<shadeslayer> because thats the only tablet that looks feasible   right now
<bambee> I don't know If I want an omap4 or a wetab.... (ARM ftw)
<jussi> Quintasan: wot? 
<shadeslayer> bambee: i'm stuck in the same situation
<mgraesslin> Quintasan: pong
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: aw, we had a meeting about 30 minutes ago
<mgraesslin> sorry was watching Big Bang Theory :-(
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: basically QA stuff
<shadeslayer> <3 BBT
<shadeslayer> bambee: whats the cheapest price you can find on the wetab?
<apachelogger> bambee: wetab is insanely heavy
<apachelogger> not a particular consumer device
<apachelogger> developers: yes, consumers: no
<apachelogger> it is like having a tablet pc without keyboard really
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wow really?
<bambee> apachelogger: really?
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> bambee: yeah, not something I'd like to hold with one hand for long
<bambee> but wetab is x86-based. omap4 is arm-based :P
<bambee> ARM is for lord users 
<bambee> :P
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<apachelogger> bambee: the only sensible omap4 tab at this time is the HTC flyer
<apachelogger> and that hits with 600 EUR
<bambee> I was talking about the development board. (pandaboard)
<bambee> :)
<apachelogger> that is not very much for lord user though :P
<bambee> well :P
<shadeslayer> bambee: there's no sane way to get touch input in the pandaboard
<apachelogger> sure there is
<apachelogger> usb touch screen
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> unlike beagle the panda has a usb port IIRC ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure, but try finding a 10" touch screen with a usb inpuit
<shadeslayer> *input
<apachelogger> why 10"?
<apachelogger> 7 is very sufficient
<apachelogger> and about 50 EUR
<apachelogger> http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/607
<apachelogger> first hit on google
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do we have drivers for that?
<jussi> apachelogger: and if you take the times to make a few comments and ratings you get free moneyz :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the only usb touchscreen  i have available in india is like 2.5
 * apachelogger points out that many touchscreens built into tablets appear to be usb screens
<apachelogger> like my tablet has one I think
<jussi> shadeslayer: its compatible with eepc, so I guess we do
<shadeslayer> quite interesting, i thought mostly touchscreens had proprietary connectors
<shadeslayer> alrighty, i have to finish this last chapter and revise
<shadeslayer> cya
<apachelogger> usb
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: surely you should be able to find cheap usb touch screens sold by some company in china
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well .. import duties here are like 35%
<shadeslayer> so even if there's some cheap device, shipping + imports make it quite expensieve
<apachelogger> I am decently sure you should be able to find one for like 10 USD
<shadeslayer> i mostly order whatever i need via http://9circuits.com/
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> will check later on
<apachelogger> it is not like there is a lot of tech in that thing :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> will talk tomorrow, cya
<apachelogger> kubotu: order beer for d_ed
 * kubotu gives d_ed a nice frosty mug of beer.
<d_ed> hey mr apachelogger
<apachelogger> you just made my day
<d_ed> I introduced 3 KDE developers to "pink fluffy unicorns" today.
<apachelogger> uhh
<d_ed> as well as a song about narwhals.
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> you are awesome!
<d_ed> well I like to think so
<d_ed> thanks very much
<apachelogger> sheytan: you should have a look at kubuntu-devel list and make a mockup for awesome ligthdm theme :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: also I might have to poke you about a mockup for a KDE soundmenu
<apachelogger> i.e. like that thing https://github.com/Caccc/Gnome-shell-extension-Mediasplayers/raw/master/screenshot.png
<apachelogger> except bettar
<apachelogger> s/bettar/bettarrr/g
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "except bettarrr"
<d_ed> ooh, wow. I like your bot.
<d_ed> I assume kubotu is a bot
<d_ed> otherwise I've just offended someone
<DarkwingDuck> LD
<DarkwingDuck> Hey apachelogger, We are switching to whiteboards on the blueprints or, are we keeping up with the wiki?
<apachelogger> skaet is working on getting us a setup, so I suppose we might as well switch
<apachelogger> once I figured out how that stuff handles unassigned items
<apachelogger> cause if they do not show up that breaks the "browsing for things to do" use case
<apachelogger> d_ed: lol, like people always mistake me for a bot ^^
<skaet> apachelogger, can you just assign them to kubuntu-dev team?  when there isn't someone already signed up.  Would that work?
<sheytan> apachelogger login mockup already done, not one time. I did some for KDM-plasma. let me show you
<apachelogger> skaet: yep, would be an option I suppose
<skaet> apachelogger, that's what robbiew did for the ubuntu server ones.
<apachelogger> skaet: I'd still think it should be able to handle no assignee though ;)
<skaet> apachelogger, no arguments,  patches welcome...  ;)
<yofel> folks: natty 4.6.4 packages in ninja PPA need some testing
 * apachelogger runs as he fears python might be involved
<apachelogger> yofel: will they break my system, cause I am tyring to do important work :P
<yofel> as they'll go into the updates ppa they shouldn't :P (I would rather brake your system though than the one of lord user :PP)
<DarkwingDuck> sometimes I hate apt
<yofel> er.. break
<yofel> DarkwingDuck: huh?
<DarkwingDuck> How do you install recommended packages automagiclly?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: it does that by default
<yofel> should at least
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/7461/basegi.jpg
<apachelogger> d__ed: http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/7461/basegi.jpg
<apachelogger> sheytan: for documentation purposes you might actually want to send that to david's mail on the kubuntu-devel ml
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger, yofel It's not... http://paste.ubuntu.com/622848/
<apachelogger> suggested != recommended
<sheytan> apachelogger i need to remake it still :)
<d__ed> *clicks*
<DarkwingDuck> rather... Suggested packages
<yofel> DarkwingDuck: for apt-get --install-suggests
<yofel> (see manpage)
<DarkwingDuck> HAH
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, i was digging manpages.
<apachelogger> or if you want you can also make that permanent
 * DarkwingDuck hates those too
<apachelogger> APT::Install-Suggests "true";
<apachelogger> probably
<apachelogger> in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<apachelogger> you might want to consult lord google though
<JontheEchidna> ^that is correct
<apachelogger> < not as forgetful as he thought
<apachelogger> Nightrose: where am I staying for DS?
<JontheEchidna> you can also just do this: http://i.imgur.com/sbLB2.png
<yofel> nice :)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I just did a fresh install (HD Went out) Have not replaced Muon yet.
<DarkwingDuck> But I refuse to open kpackagekit
<JontheEchidna> heh
<d__ed> I like the mockup, I can make that.
<shadeslayer> sheytan: dude, use imgur
<shadeslayer> imageshack blocks me :/
<JontheEchidna> Muon uses/sets the system APT settings, so you'll have to give your password to change those, but it's otherwise just as simple as hitting a checkbox
<DarkwingDuck> I decided not to RAID my HDs. I think I'm going to use the second bay as a dev HD
<yofel> sheytan: nice mockup :O
<shadeslayer> someone post that mockup to imgur will ya
 * JontheEchidna drags link to pastebin plasma widget
<JontheEchidna> <3 pastebin plasma widget
<apachelogger> clearly plasma is a drag
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> :P
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<JontheEchidna> the image is a bit big...
<JontheEchidna> hmm, the applet gave me the red circle-and-slash of death
<JontheEchidna> oh!
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/bthLW.jpg
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: wait a bit
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> totally weird bug that is
<shadeslayer> ^^ indeed
<shadeslayer> d__ed: plz2make that mockup a reality
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I have not used the private ppas in ages
<apachelogger> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<apachelogger> must ahve done something wrong :(
<sheytan> shadeslayer wait till tomorrow :)
<shadeslayer> oooh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where are you accomodating for DS?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the hostel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats pretty much all i know about accomodation, Claudia hasn't sent me the details yet
<sheytan> apachelogger if you could talk to someone who's writing the menu bar plasmoid to allow make the font bold and change it's color for oneric, i would make more mockups for ya :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: testing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, I should poke claudia about accomodation then I suppose
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: afaik everyone is getting accomodation ... 
<apachelogger> sheytan: meet agateau, author fo the menubar plasmoid
<shadeslayer> unless you didn't apply for it
<Nightrose> apachelogger: heh dunno
<Nightrose> chose one of the hotels on desktopsummit.org?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I wouldn't even know where to apply
 * apachelogger notes that workflows are all messed up these days
<shadeslayer> fooey : Need to get 790 MB/880 MB of archives.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you had to send a email to kde ev
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how about appartment for a selected few?
 * apachelogger likes the appartment accomodation style
<Nightrose> apachelogger: could also work of course
<Nightrose> apachelogger: but i already have a room - just fyi
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, I did that, though only about travel reimbursment
<apachelogger> Nightrose: awww :(
<apachelogger> Nightrose: also, Mamarok was complaining that we are still not married
<Nightrose> *nod*
<apachelogger> we should fix that, even though there is no bug report
<Nightrose> i agree
 * apachelogger finds the ds site very confusing
<apachelogger> "Please note: Booking of accommodation for sponsored attendees is done by the travel committees of GNOME and KDE, so if you have applied for sponsorship or are planning to do so, you need to contact the travel committees who will make the booking for you in a hostel close to the location. Do not book the accommodation yourself, or else the travel committee will not be able to reimburse you."
 * apachelogger wonders whether he is a sponsored attendee
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what qualifies a sponsored attendee?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: did you get an email from claudia saying the eV will reimburse you?
<apachelogger> travel, yes
<Nightrose> then you'll likely not get one of those rooms
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> I should apply for a job at canonical and go to DS on work time ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but you're only 18 right? :P
<apachelogger> 19!
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> 19 in human years or 19 in unicorn years>?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: can I crush on your couch? ^^
<apachelogger> ah, right wrong person
<apachelogger> Blizzz: can I crush on your couch? :P
 * apachelogger should really not split attention between 3 screens
<sheytan> ping me someone for a test please
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ping
<sheytan> shadeslayer thanks :)
<sheytan> bet time, bye all :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you see the "No more release schedules" thread?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: from what i've seen in the 2 mails that are on kde devel, from a upstream POV it looks tempting, but its a packagers nightmare 
<yofel> is it? If everyone does releases when they think it's best it would be so. But if they still coordinate and give us a batch to package it would be managable
<shadeslayer> yofel: the problems would happen post archive freeze imo
<shadeslayer> would be kind of a mess
<shadeslayer> we have kdelibs 4.7 but kdeedu is 4.6 xD
<yofel> true, as long distros have a fixed schedule having a random release mess would make stuff hard to package (in time)
<yofel> if you can talk about time there
<shadeslayer> yep, but i guess its for the best for distro's like Arch who have a rolling release schedule
<yofel> true, but that doesn't help us
<shadeslayer> ^ only creates more issues for us
<shadeslayer> yofel: i wish we had a rolling release pocket tho :P
<yofel> well, our PPAs are something like that, and makin a rolling-release fork of kubuntu isn't something I want to maintain
<yofel> then again, unstable is a rolling-release too in a sense
<shadeslayer> PPA's get disabled on upgrades, and then you have to go add them again when we have a new release and then you spend 5 minutes figuring out which PPA to add and what not
<yofel> didn't they add the possiblity to not disable a PPA? If we had that it might be managable. We would essentially have to develop for 2 releases in parallel though
<shadeslayer> :O
<yofel> well, let's see what they decide on. I can live with a messy 4.7/8, but please make 5.0 something sane
<shadeslayer> Germany's legal drinking age limit is 18? 
<shadeslayer> yofel: KDE 5 does not exsist
<yofel> dunno, frameworks 5 and apps 5012 then
<yofel> I'll keep calling it KDE
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> Platform 11 xD
<yofel> as long as 'KDE' exists in that sense
<shadeslayer> s/exsist/exist
<shadeslayer> so i can come and drink in germany \o/
<yofel> and yeah, age is 18, at least for things stronger than beer I think (been a while since I was at that age ^^)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i delegate alcohol mentorship to you
<yofel> lol
<yofel> k, 4.6.4 doesn't crash at login, good sign
<shadeslayer> i haven't opened stable in quite a while
<shadeslayer> neon ftw
<yofel> I have my desktop on natty, helps in these cases ^^
<yofel> hehe
<shadeslayer> i'll run oneiric on my next laptop ... which i'm going buy soonish
<yofel> I would use neon once someone of us fixes gtk theming there, not sure how that is done (or do we need an oxygen-gtk build?)
<shadeslayer> oh yeah
<shadeslayer> yofel: doesn't work
<shadeslayer> i've manually built it
<yofel> ah, guess I could do that too
<shadeslayer> dunno why firefox doesn't pick it up
<shadeslayer> probably need to set some var or something else
<shadeslayer> ok i'm sleeping, night all
<yofel> gn
 * Quintasan goes to bed as well
<yofel> hm, can't see anything broken so I guess I'll write up a release announce and copy it over
<yofel> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-464
<yofel> can someone with a kde svn acc. edit www/sites/www/info/binary-4.6.4.inc so the page shows we have packages please? Thanks
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-10
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: from an upstream POV no release scheduling for the frameworks would be entirely harmful
<apachelogger> essentially it would tear apart the foundations of KDE applications
<apachelogger> to that degree KDE frameworks is the foundation, in order to build a solid app you need a solid foundation
<apachelogger> whether anything but the core workspace should be bound to the release schedule of the framework is however a more approachable topic for discussion IMHO
<yofel> hm, apachelogger: you think I can get a kde svn acc. for editing that page? Not sure if that's reason enough to get one since I don't really do any other work for KDE directly ATM
<yofel> I don't really want to run after people for every release either though...
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yofel: I believe you'll need www karma too :P
<yofel> ...
<apachelogger> yofel: what shall I add to that inc?
<yofel> There's a Kubuntu entry already, uncomment it, fix the release version and the kubuntu.org link
<apachelogger> roger
<apachelogger> yofel: identity.kde.org -> register -> login -> you should be able to request dev account from there -> name me as advocate -> if at all possible also mention clearly that you will need access to those pages and thus likely www karma
<d_ed> does Kubuntu have guest login?
<apachelogger> no, there was a todo for that at some point I believe
<apachelogger> never got implemented
<d_ed> yeah, would you like it?
<yofel> apachelogger: define www karma...
<d_ed> I'll implement it into QLightDM, we can decide later if we want to support it in the greeter.
<apachelogger> yofel: advanced access, so one can edit kde websites
<d_ed> should be no work.
<apachelogger> not every developer gets access to those
<apachelogger> as one could inflict directly user visible damage and what not
<apachelogger> d_ed: IMHO guest accounts are worthwhile, if done well from a security perspective
<yofel> ah k
<CIA-6> sitter * 1235859 * trunk/www/sites/www/info/binary-4.6.4.inc 4.6.4 for kubuntu
<yofel> thanks :)
<apachelogger> yw
<txwikinger> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: nvm
<Blizzz> apachelogger: Desktop Summmit? Should work
<apachelogger> yay
 * apachelogger hugs Blizzz
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^ I got better accomodation :P
<Blizzz> apachelogger: ah! i am not in Berlin till Sunday afternoon
<Blizzz> if u arrive Fri, it should fit again
<apachelogger> I arrive saturday, or even sunday, so no problem eitherway
<Blizzz> or someone else is gonna be here
<Blizzz> ok
 * apachelogger can stay one night in a hotel/hostel/trainstation ^^
<apachelogger> I believe it is sunday though, unless my sister moved here wedding around again ^^
<apachelogger> s/here/her
<cnd> anyone know how to rebuild the qt4-x11 package after modifying some source code?
<cnd> when I attempt a rebuild it just executes the last step (dh binary --parallel --with pkgkde_symbolshelper,lzma)
<cnd> it doesn't realize that some source files have changed and some may need to be rebuilt
<cnd> apachelogger, ^^?
<apachelogger> debuild -us -uc
<cnd> apachelogger, won't that clean the build and start from scratch?
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> dpkg-buidpackage -j<number of jobs> should be faster
<cnd> I only want to rebuild the stuff that's changed
<cnd> yofel, I've been using DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=parallel=16
<apachelogger> a target that once was processed will not be processed again (i.e. calling binary will not call build)
<yofel> heh
<yofel> well, he could make the target PHONY I think
<yofel> (or I don't understand make)
<cnd> apachelogger, seems like that should be changed, especially for something that takes as long as qt to build :)
<cnd> I don't really know how to make it work though...
<apachelogger> so either you manually run the build target or make or remove whatever marker there might be, or you do a clean build
<apachelogger> yofel: you should read the make manual my friend
<cnd> but if I had to do that for the kernel or xorg-server (where I mainly hack), I would be throwing fits :)
<apachelogger> a pony target does no more than indicate that the target is not a file
<yofel> apachelogger: I did (most of it at least) and IIRC .phony targets were exectued whether they need to be built or not
<yofel> hm...
 * yofel goes back to reading the manual
<apachelogger> yofel: that would imply that binary also does build
<cnd> I guess I'll kick off a new build...
<yofel> ah right :S
<apachelogger> so I'd say build creates a file that it checks later
<apachelogger> actually IIRC a phony target will only be executed upon direct call
<cnd> IIRC, I tracked it down once, but it's something really hairy to change given the current build system of the qt4-x11 package
<apachelogger> so unless the target is prequesite of another target it will not get run at all
<apachelogger> cnd: just run make
<apachelogger> and then make -f debian/rules install
<apachelogger> and then binary
<apachelogger> with a bit of luck that should pick up stuffz
<cnd> apachelogger, I'll try that next time :)
<cnd> thanks!
<apachelogger> np
<apachelogger> yofel: we might want to hold off on split tars of 4.7 for now
<apachelogger> perhaps only throw non-split stuff in a PPA?
<apachelogger> seems we'll get mono tars for 4.7b2 and those are going to stay for all of 4.x
<yofel> I would've waited with those for a final word from the release team anyway
<yofel> or we would've just done useless work
 * yofel needs a touchpad for his desktop PC
<yofel> using notebooks a lot makes a mouse feel odd when you actually do use one -.-
 * yofel wonders if that apple trackpad would work
<yofel> I wonder if one can make lightDM buildable without gnome at some point...
<yofel> $ ./autogen.sh 
<yofel> You need to install gnome-common from the GNOME CVS
<yofel> -.-
<apachelogger> yofel: we could surely package libs,pimlibs and perhaps workspace
<apachelogger> yofel: gnome-common should not require gnome stuff I think
<apachelogger> just common buildsystem stuff IIRC
<apachelogger> yofel: also thread about further release stuff on kde-release, in case you want to chip in
<yofel> ah, I'll check
<yofel> workspace is split currently, not sure if we want that, pim/libs is fine though
<apachelogger> yofel: I thought workspace was mono, except for wallies?
<yofel> workspace was part of kdebase, so I'm not sure if they'll put that back together
<yofel> ah wait, that was seperate anyway
 * yofel is too tired
 * JontheEchidna adds kaccessible to the CD since it's now in main
 * apachelogger needs to learn going to bed at a sensible time :O
 * yofel too
<JontheEchidna> it's only 22:00 here
<yofel> 4:00 AM here
<JontheEchidna> I've been staying up until 0300 local time though :s
<JontheEchidna> so I know at least one reason why kde-window-manager depends on the whole kdebase-workspace-bin
<JontheEchidna> the Oxygen KWin style is part of the kde-window-manager package which depends on liboxygenstyle, which is a library with a non-guaranteed A{P/B}I which lives in kdebase-workspace-bin
<JontheEchidna> Solutions to this I see are:
<JontheEchidna> - Split the WM themes in kde-window-manager (or at least oxygen) out into individual packages
<JontheEchidna> - Split liboxygenstyle out of kdebase-workspace-bin and use the Debian ABI manager stuff to help with the potential breaks-with-no-abi-change
<JontheEchidna> This is another example of something that could cause problems with KDE's demodularization, since there are a set of libraries in kdebase-workspace that currently have no expectation of a stable API/ABI
<JontheEchidna> we have seen a little bit of this already with third-party taskbar widgets using libtaskmanager from kdebase-workspace
<JontheEchidna> They could get away with this within KDE proper in the past, since everything was released together and was (re)built together, meaning that the code released would either be rebuilt for ABI changes or had been updated for API changes since everything had to at least build
<JontheEchidna> but if things get too decentralized without a plan, we could have situations like abi breakage with third party task manager widgets within KDE proper
 * yofel remembers the kwin breakage in neon which was essentially an ABI mismatch between stable liboxygen loaded by KDM and neon liboxygen used by kwin
<JontheEchidna> I am all for splitting in to smaller tarballs, and maybe even forcing more stability in internal API is good, but the haphazard handling that has come about of it so far is worrying.
<yofel> well, they are discussing it at least. What I'm confused about is what they are discussing now. Somehow it seems they're trying to redefine what it is they're shipping yet again...
<yofel> and we still have no final word how 4.7 will look like. Neither beta2 in sight
<JontheEchidna> oh, looks like the whole kde-workspace folder is still together in one tar, so maybe workspace libs aren't too big of a thing to worry about
<yofel> yeah, kdebase is pretty much split up as we had it, except konsole which is seperate now and they took the wallpapers out of workspace
<JontheEchidna> nobody likes downloading wallpapers if they don't have to :P
<yofel> not much change in our binary package layout though
<JontheEchidna> yeah, splitting is just going to cause a lot of work moving stuff around
<yofel> well, more like git sucks at handling large binary files :P
<yofel> wallpapers are still in svn
 * yofel wonders if we could recompress oxygen-icons with xz, would help a LOT
<JontheEchidna> I think my api/abi argument stands, though, since lots of the kdegraphics libs seem to be separate now, and digikam loves to depend against shiny new abi-breaking versions
<yofel> yeah, we already have 5 project-neon-lib* packages, and it'll only get worse it seems
 * yofel is off to bed finally, good night
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I made sure upstream knows about that implication
<apachelogger> did not attend the relevant discussion though, steveire knows more
<JontheEchidna> lol: [00:08:39] <fredrikh> sreich: i think you mean the kscf5dkfksc4 (kde sc frameworks 5 development kit for kde sc 4)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: lol
<jussi> shadeslayer: whens your exam?
<shadeslayer> jussi: 3 hours
<shadeslayer> i'm pretty much sleepwalking around the houser
<shadeslayer> -r
<shadeslayer> soooo flipping tired
<jussi> shadeslayer: try to sleep, it will help you concentrate :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: can't .... too tensed
 * jussi hugs shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> anyways, i'm signing off ...
<jussi> laters
 * shadeslayer hugs kubotu
<shadeslayer> ciao
<jussi> KDE review, by someone who has used gnome, since gnomes was in daipers. (and its a pretty nice review). http://www.siltala.net/2011/06/09/the-grand-review-pt1/
<jussi> (and he did it because I made him.... bwahahahahahaahahhahahahaahhahaha)
<Tm_T> <3
<steveire> JontheEchidna: The kdegraphics discussion wasn't really in scope for the platform 11 meeting, but we did discuss it a bit. There wasn't really a resolution though as none of us were kdegraphics people
<sheytan> hey yo!
<sheytan> is PIM 4.6 present in the 4.6.4 update?
<ScottK> sheytan: No.  It's separate.
<ScottK> jussi: Nice review.
<jussi> ScottK: yeah, I tend to agree with him about the add widgets thiong.
<ScottK> Fortunately for me I rarely use it.
<sheytan> ScottK do i need to uninstall the old pim first? Or will it upgrade automatically?
<ScottK> sheytan: We don't have it packaged in a regular repository yet.  If you have a repository with it enabled, it should upgrade automatically, but be aware that for your data it's a one way migration, so you probably want to back it up first.
<sheytan> ScottK i was waiting till the stable release of pim, so i don't have any data right now. Didin't used kontact from the installation of natty ;)
<sheytan> And i think i'll wait till you put it into kubuntu regular ppa :)
<ScottK> I see.  Well the pim 4.4 that shipped with Natty works fine with KDE 4.6.
<ScottK> We won't ship pim 4.6 in Natty except in some experimental repo as it's far to invasive an upgrade.
 * yofel got is kde svn acc. :D
<sheytan> ScottK so i have to wait till 11.10?
<sheytan> Well, i think i'll try an experimental repo then :D
<ScottK> I'd just stick with 4.4 if I were you, but whatever you want.
<yofel> at least wait until we have 4.6.0 packaged
<yofel> don't think anyone did that yet
<ScottK> No.
<sebas> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-464 << this is not true, can we hold back announcements until AFTER upstream releases, please?
<yofel> sebas: that would be my fault, I assumed that was the case since http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.6.4.php was up
<ScottK> sebas: Pulled.
<sebas> ScottK: thanks :) 
<yofel> ScottK: thanks
<sebas> yofel: it's official when it's on the frontpage and the dot
<yofel> k, sorry
<sebas> I usually also tweet it as soon as it's out
<sebas> np, we could resolve it :)
<apachelogger> sebas: didn't the announcements have an embargo statement at the very top?
<sebas> apachelogger: used to, but I forgot to remove it more often than not, making it useless
<apachelogger> yofel: you might want to try commiting a newline change or something to the www/sites/info stuff, to make sure you can
<yofel> hm, good idea
<apachelogger> sebas: ah, yeah, makes sense :)
<yofel> sebas: well, lesson learned, won't happen next time
<sebas> yofel: thanks =)
<sebas> also don't worry too much about it
<shadeslayer> OMG I'M FREE FROM EXAMS \o/
<d_ed> shadeslayer: good -> get to KDE Telepahty and test \o/
<shadeslayer> whats up for testing? :D
<shadeslayer> i mean everything works as of now xD
 * yofel cleanes the wiki for 4.7
<ScottK> shadeslayer: AFAIK kdepim still needs merging.
<yofel> I'll leave the split tars out though
<ScottK> I think we should use the split ones that are available.
<ScottK> Debian will go this way so we may as well get started.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes, i removed my name from MoM incase anyone wanted to take it up, if no one has merged it yet, i can work on it
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Great.
<yofel> k
<yofel> I'll leave the empty and useless tars out of the list though
<ScottK> yofel: Sure.  The big challenge will to make sure we don't miss anything.
<yofel> well, I've got all tars lying around here, so I'll use that list
<shadeslayer> i shall also start making a blog post
<jussi> shadeslayer: BLINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jussi> :D
<shadeslayer> and blink
 * shadeslayer adds everything to his ToDo
<ScottK> fabo: I pointed markos at you with your Debian Qt hat on as I think he needs our (Kubuntu) thumb2 patch for armhf porting.  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/qt/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_22_thumb2_support.diff - Not sure how you'd integrate that in Debian.  It's ~easy in Ubuntu/Linaro since we only support v7+thumb2.
<ScottK> yofel: I was thinking also of maybe stuff they forgot to make a tar for.
<yofel> ah, I'll do a rough check, but I don't know every little component myself. If anything I can match it to the components in neon
<fabo> ScottK: yes, I chatted with him yesterday night
<fabo> ScottK: he's a co-worker ;)
<ScottK> I'm hoping we get armhf in Ubuntu.
<ScottK> Also it'd be nice to get KDE ported to armhf before Gnome ...
<fabo> ScottK: it's in progress. I'm changing the way to apply patches by arch. it will be easier to apply this kind of patches
<ScottK> This should be all that stands between him and kde4libs built on armhf.
<ScottK> Cool.
<yofel> urgh, who wants to redo the dep-graph?
<ScottK> yofel: I recommend you ask the person with the pile of tarballs laying around.
<yofel> LOL
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> can we at least recompress oxygen-icons with xz? 350MB tar is insane
<ScottK> fabo: Would you be able to help us with testing of Kubuntu arm ISOs?  We've a very limited set of people with hardware for that.
<fabo> ScottK: sure. I have pandaboard only.
<ScottK> fabo: Thanks.
<ScottK> Is https://launchpadlibrarian.net/73314853/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-armel.caret_5.6.4~dfsg.1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz a GL/GLES issue?
<ScottK> apachelogger: You should join #debian-qt-kde so we can't talk about you behind your back there.
<apachelogger> I am not even sure why I wasn't in there *shrug*
<apachelogger> I blame the quassel
<ScottK> You should complain to the person that made us switch to it.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: y u made us switch?
<pascal_> Hello, is the newly released KDE PIM packaged? Kmail 2 etc
<apachelogger> not yet I believe
<droidslayer> Ugh
<droidslayer> Kernel upgrades fscked up my system
<apachelogger> droidslayer: don't ugh
<apachelogger> droidslayer: so use an older kernelz?
<droidslayer> "No init found"
<droidslayer> apachelogger: for some reason i cant boot a older kernel
<droidslayer> Same issue
<apachelogger> so either you /sbin/init is kaputt or your initramfs
<apachelogger> droidslayer: get a live sticky and chroot into the system
<apachelogger> then dist-upgrade dpkg --configure -a or whatever that command was
<apachelogger> if that does not help look for your initramfs in /boot and your init in /sbin/init
<apachelogger> one of the two must be broken
<droidslayer> Hmmm ... The only live stick i have is a gnome one
<apachelogger> doesn't matter :P
<droidslayer> Lets see if its amd64
<droidslayer> Yeah
<apachelogger> use the empire of terminal
<droidslayer_> @_@ 
<empathyslayer> bwahahaha
<empathyslayer> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5, ..... 
<yofel> your system sure know how to give you excuses for not doing any work :P
<empathyslayer> lol
<yofel> done, have fun folks: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<empathyslayer> idk what happened
<empathyslayer> it booted fine
<empathyslayer> and then i accidentally pulled the power cord, had too boot it again and it threw that error at me :/
<yofel> now let's see if I can rework the dep-graph using the neon deps...
<txwikinger> apachelogger: What was that yesterday about crashing on my coach?
<yofel> this'll be a mess
<empathyslayer> One or more block group descriptor checksums are invalid.  Fix<y>? 
<empathyslayer> @_@
<yofel> at least you don't get a kernel oops as I did with btrfs :P
<empathyslayer> w00t
<empathyslayer> it mounted now
<apachelogger> txwikinger: a lack of attention leading to me associating the wrong person with your nick
 * apachelogger needed a couch to crash on in berlin for the desktop summit
<apachelogger> yofel: why will it be a mess?
<apachelogger> empathyslayer: stop breaking your system :P
<empathyslayer> apachelogger: hehe
<empathyslayer> i haven
<empathyslayer> i haven't broken it
<apachelogger> who in their right mind pulls the power anyway
<empathyslayer> apachelogger: i tripped over it
<empathyslayer> ok bbiab
<apachelogger> sebas: btw, do I need to do something, as my Lord Presidentship comes with being release coordinator for kdemm?
<sebas> 4.6.4 is out now btw
<sebas> apachelogger: don't think so, other than keeping an eye on r-t
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> yofel: ^ now you can publish :P
<yofel> yay :)
<debfx> does anyone run oneiric and wants to test the network management widget?
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> debfx: no :P
<debfx> ohh :(
<shadeslayer> fs needed a fsck
<debfx> shadeslayer: now is the time to upgrade
<shadeslayer> and everything is fine
<shadeslayer> debfx: isn't the plasmoid in comaptible with new n-m ?
<debfx> shadeslayer: the one in oneiric isn't
<yofel> the one in neon isn't either
<shadeslayer> oh ...
<debfx> I've packaged a snapshot of the nm09 branch
<yofel> put it into ninjas at least, I'll test gladly
<debfx> I'm not sure how to call the version. 0.9~svngit.nm09.20110610.0c83d81 seems a bit long ^^
<yofel> why svn?
<shadeslayer> heh
<debfx> yofel: before the git migration it was in an svn repository and svn >> git
<yofel> urgh, ok
<yofel> argh, this is a dep-mess
<debfx> maybe I should add a ~ somewhere to leave room for further version changes :D
<yofel> first draft of the new dep-graph: http://i.imgur.com/mSckb.png
<yofel> now I need to clean this up and re-check it
<yofel> and add the missing stuff
<debfx> what's the outcome of the great tarball debate?
<yofel> from what I know: provide both split and bundled tars
<apachelogger> yofel: who be working on KDEPIM?
<yofel> dunno, we wanted shadeslayer to do it before he foobared his system
<shadeslayer> me
<shadeslayer> i'm working on it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 4.4.11 tho
<apachelogger> 4.6.0 I am talking about
<apachelogger> oh, shoot, I should be leaving for train
 * apachelogger starts throwing stuff in the suitcase
<ScottK> apachelogger: First we need to do a 4.4.11 merge from Debian.  Then 4.6.0.
<debfx> yofel: ok, and will more modules be split?
<apachelogger> it is an organizational nightmare
<ScottK> It'll be fun.
<ScottK> Once we get used to it we'll grumble about the horrible old days with those monolithic tarballs that took forever to download/upload.
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * ScottK slaps shadeslayer to get back to work.
<shadeslayer> ouch
<ScottK> apachelogger: You're not properly supervising your minion.
<shadeslayer> i'm already working
<shadeslayer> ScottK: he's busy packing
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> What does an apachelogger need to pack?  swimming suit, toot brush, done.
<ScottK> How long can that take?
<ScottK> toot/tooth
<yofel> debfx: the next git splits are already sheduled for post-4.7
<yofel> kdeaccessibility and kdeutils IIRC
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw .... at some point in the past, you said that the screen lock needs special perms ...  how do i find out what perms does it need? the only way i could find to trigger it was via DBus
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm appointing you Kubuntu burndown chart overlord.
<shadeslayer> should i use libboost-dev or libboost1.42-dev ?
<shadeslayer> both are in main
<ScottK> shadeslayer: For oneiric use 1.46
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> ScottK: any reason why we aren't using libboost-dev?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.  For stuff that has other Ubuntu changes it's easier to track what needs rebuilding for the newer boost and it's my view one doesn't want to change boost versions by accident.
<ScottK> If there are no other changes, then I think using the unversioned one is a good idea.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> but there *might* be changes
<shadeslayer> so it's a good idea to keep the versioned one
<ScottK> If you get to the end of your merge and that's it, we should just sync.
<shadeslayer> nah, loads of other changes 
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Also keep in mind if some of these changes should go back to Debian.
<shadeslayer> well ... we do have kdepim-dev which is added as a extra package
<LaserJock> ScottK: I survived Kansas City
<ScottK> LaserJock: Welcome back.
<LaserJock> waiting in Salt Lake currently on the way back to MT
<ScottK> How did you find it?
<LaserJock> a bit hot
<LaserJock> but green and nice
<LaserJock> I think I'll be flying back in a couple weeks
<ScottK> Great.
<LaserJock> I got myself another interview, this time in Olathe
<ScottK> That's even closer to where my dad lives.
<LaserJock> there sure are a lot of interstates in Kansas City
<LaserJock> I was glad I brought my GPS
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> For a city of its size traffic is not too bad.
<LaserJock> but traffic wasn't bad when I went from Olathe to the airport at 5pm
<LaserJock> being  used to (a little bit anyway) to Boston traffic, it's not too bad at all
<debfx> shadeslayer: kopete-cryptography build-depends on kdepim-dev but it's not in Debian
<debfx> that's probably the reason we have it
<yofel> so, here's how the dep-graph looks now: http://i.imgur.com/wftgO.png
<yofel> (using neon as reference)
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel:  i read that as wtfgo
<shadeslayer> debfx: okay
<yofel> ^^
<JontheEchidna> the dep graph sorta exploded sideways
<yofel> well, most packages are really fine with just kdelibs, so they all end up on the same level
<debfx> if we remove the packages we don't really care about it gets much smaller :P
<yofel> we could remove anything that depends on meta-kde and just say that what's not on the list depends on that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: suid bit, see kubuntu pkgs
<apachelogger> ScottK: meh.
<debfx> most of them probably don't even need the latest kdelibs version
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is there a binary for locking the screen?
<shadeslayer> klockscreen or sth
<yofel> true
<JontheEchidna> didrocks: a blog about the technical stuff behind our Qt bug report has made planet KDE btw: http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/06/10/type-punning-and-strict-aliasing/
<JontheEchidna> interesting read
<didrocks> JontheEchidna: already read, but thanks :)
<didrocks> yeah, was an interesting read, will take more care in my own code now about it (especially in unions)
<debfx> I've uploaded the nm widget to the experimental ppa
<debfx> yofel, JontheEchidna: ^ in case you want to test
<JontheEchidna> cool, will test
<debfx> editing system connections froze plasma-desktop in my vm so it is probably not that stable yet
<pawel_121> hi, is there any ppa which contains KDE PIM 4.6.4?
<pawel_121> I have Kubuntu backports and backports-ppa enabled, but PIM is still old - 4.4
<shadeslayer> pawel_121: KDE PIM 4.6 is in experimental PPA
<shadeslayer> and there hasn't been a release of KDE PIM 4.6.4
<pawel_121> shadeslayer: sorry for mistake
<pawel_121> shadeslayer: will KDE PIM 4.6 go to non experimental PPA?
<shadeslayer> pawel_121: yes, as soon as i finish merging KDE PIM 4.4.11 from debian, we will work on getting KDE PIM 4.6 into oneiric
<JontheEchidna> debfx: works nicely
<shadeslayer> and then into natty backports ppa maybe
<JontheEchidna> WEP/hex key
<shadeslayer> ok bbiab
<debfx> WEP? :O
<pawel_121> shadeslayer:good to hear, thanks for your help :)
 * yofel will test in a minute (WPA AES :P)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we live out in the sticks, and none of our neighbors are technically competent enough to crack WEP :P
<yofel> I tried to get my cousing to switch to WPA, until I noticed 3 neighbours had no encryption at all, then I stopped bothering
<yofel> *cousin
<JontheEchidna> yofel: be warned, NM will stop/restart during the upgrade
<yofel> It's already stopped here on my netbook, I'll just reboot
<JontheEchidna> that's what I did
<JontheEchidna> just to give kded/plasma a chance to restart
<debfx> JontheEchidna: did it migrate the old network connections?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<apachelogger> ScottK: I needed to buy some rum
<apachelogger> travelling without rum is no good
 * apachelogger leaves again as a couple of tunnels are coming up
<yofel> debfx: works fine here
<debfx> ok, thanks for testing
<debfx> I'll upload it to the archive
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<yofel> hey _Groo_
<_Groo_> yofel: hey hey :)
<yofel> folks: why do we append "Kubuntu" to konquerors user agent string? (Asking because the patch needs a rewrite)
<ScottK> yofel: I think we should drop it.
<ScottK> (it's not our default browser anymore)
<yofel> right, and we don't do that for rekonq
<yofel> lp #332339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332339 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "konqueror user agent string does not include distro ID" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332339
<ScottK> It was our default then.
<yofel> yeah, and I don't see the distro in the firefox 5 user agent string in oneiric either
<yofel> so probably no point in keeping it
<shadeslayer> so apachelogger branded us the 'Neon' people in his mail 
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> grr... it's annoying to have patch failing due to fuzz...
 * shadeslayer turns off the lights to check if he starts glowing
<shadeslayer> nope, nothing here
<shadeslayer> yofel: uhm .. quilt push -fa ?
<shadeslayer> and then refresh?
<yofel> still annoying :P
<yofel> because dpkg-source leave .rej files behind -.-
<yofel> *leaves
<shadeslayer> ah ^^
<shadeslayer> thats really sad
<shadeslayer> btw kdepim 4.4.11 will conflict with l10n pacakges
<shadeslayer> since it has its own l10n stuff now
<yofel> great...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Since we know we won't stick with it, I'd strip those out (don't install in the binary)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> it's at least easier than rewriting our l10n scripts just for the PPA
<shadeslayer> ^^ yep
 * shadeslayer goes back to work
<yofel> we need a new shared-desktop-ontologies package
<ScottK> Don't think we do.
<ScottK> I think the new kdelibs was fixed to work with 0.6 also.
<ScottK> (IIRC)
<shadeslayer> i don't think the fix was released yet
<ScottK> Then I think we need to wait for it (or patch our kde4libs).
<yofel> yeah, the 4.6.80 tar wants 0.6.50, I'll add a patch
<ScottK> The fix is a BIC change and we don't want that.
<Riddell> evening all, how's the 4.7 tars fun?
<yofel> check packaging page and dep-graph, fun
<yofel> though we only started today
<Tm_T> hi all
<Tm_T> Riddell: hey, who is the person to poke to when shipit isn't answering? been trying to figure out this some time now
<Riddell> Tm_T: how do you mean?  there is no shipit now
<yofel_> meh
<Tm_T> Riddell: isn't shipit email addresses still responding to loco packs?
<yofel> shadeslayer, ScottK: as a matter of fact neon kdelibs still says requires s-d-o 0.6.50, so that doesn't seem fixed
<Tm_T> that's where I was directed to
<Riddell> Tm_T: I've no idea I'm afraid
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah, thanks, I'll keep looking (:
<shadeslayer> yofel: 0.o
<shadeslayer> lemme ask
<ScottK> yofel: OK.  Maybe I misremember the resolution.
<yofel> todays buildlog https://launchpadlibrarian.net/73290024/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.project-neon-kdelibs_2%2Bgit20110610%2Br91902-57~oneiric1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Riddell> Tm_T: I think the person incharge of CDs is cezzaine.haigh@canonical
<ScottK> yofel: Perhaps steveire remembers better than me.
<yofel> afaik 0.7 was release though, since we have 0.7.50 in neon
<Tm_T> Riddell: thank you very much
<yofel> *released
 * yofel is loosing chars today o.O
<shadeslayer> yofel: upstream says 0.7 is the min requirement
<yofel> ScottK, shadeslayer: I get the feeling you're talking about kdepim
<yofel> that needed a fix IIRC
<shadeslayer> nope, just talked to vHanda
<shadeslayer> he's the one who fixed everything
<yofel> ah k
 * yofel goes asking debian folks if someone started with that
<shadeslayer> they don't have a release of a newer SDO btw
<shadeslayer> so we might need a git snapshot
<vHanda> shadeslayer: yea, tell me
<shadeslayer> vHanda: basically we're discussing how to build kdelibs with sdo 0.6 but since you now say 0.7 is the min requirement
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<yofel> right
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/oscaf/ shows 0.7
<shadeslayer> ah ... trueg must have released a new version then ^^
<vHanda> In 4.7, we are inforcing the ontologies. Imagine going from a dynamically typed language to statically typed - That's what we've done internally in Nepomuk
 * yofel goes packaging
<vHanda> lot of stuff has gotten screwed up because of it.
<yofel> hehe
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<yofel> meh, we need to bump the breaks/replaces against natty too...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<bambee> evening
<yofel> hi bambee
<bambee> hi :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw we need special perms for the lock screen thing in neon
<shadeslayer> s/thing/issue
<yofel> hurray (I'll leave that to you :P)
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<shadeslayer> i'll talk to apachelogger since he knows what to do
<shadeslayer> i tried finding the name of the binary that locks the screen and failed misreably
<apachelogger> it happens
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: /opt/project-neon/lib/kde4/libexec/kcheckpass :P
<shadeslayer> thanks to thiago 
<shadeslayer> i kept searching for lock/kdesktop_lock so on and so forth
 * sheytan is making some ideas come to life to make apachelogger happier :D
<yofel> make a lightdm theme with a bottle of rum in it :P
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> stupid question.. is there any support for appinidicators in kde systray being worked out?
<debfx> _Groo_: appindicators aka statusnotifieritems have work in kde even before unity existed
<_Groo_> debfx: ok, how do i make them work then? for ex i get a new app indicator for ex cpu info, (i know there are plasmoids, its just an example)... i just run it, and it pops up in systray?
<_Groo_> or is there a trick to it?
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: yes
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: huu... yes? can you elaborate? :D
<JontheEchidna> just run the indicator and it'll show up
<_Groo_> nice
<_Groo_> to autostart it, i just add kde in the 
<_Groo_> .desktop file?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<_Groo_> i better add a symlink to .kde/Autostart, should do the trick
<_Groo_> tks for the answer :)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> are we going to put kdepim 4.6.0 for natty somewhere? There are people that keep asking for it
<shadeslayer> anyone around to discuss wireless/wired networks in the installer?
<shadeslayer> yofel: backports i'd say
<shadeslayer> yofel: after we package it for oneiric
<shadeslayer> tell them to use neon xD
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, for oneiric we'll get 4.6.80, as it's shipped together there again
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> yofel: there's a KDE PIM 4.6.80 ? 
<yofel> there are kdepim 4.6.80 tars, yes. No idea what's in there though
<shadeslayer> @_@
<yofel> probably 4.6.0
<yofel> The confusing part is that Kdepim 4.6 was announce together (and seems as part of) 4.6.4. So users are confused why we're not shipping it together with 4.6.4
<yofel> *announced
 * yofel is still loosing chars somewhere o.O
<shadeslayer> fooey
<yofel> shadeslayer: see http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.6.4.php
<shadeslayer> sawn
<yofel> I agree with backports in any case
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: around?
<shadeslayer> ah well, time to write to the ML then
<shadeslayer> oh btw is anyone on oneiric and with the new  n-m plasmoid?
<yofel> me
<yofel> works fine
<shadeslayer> yofel: dude, can you pastebin the output of : qdbus org.kde.networkmanagement /org/kde/networkmanagement 
<yofel> in a minute, need to get out of neon first
<shadeslayer> sure
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/80575
<shadeslayer> kewl
<shadeslayer> if i understand this right
<shadeslayer> adding this feature shouldn't take more than 3-4 hours using the dbus interface
<shadeslayer> i'd like to design all of it in QML :P
<shadeslayer> but idk how much of it i can add in python etc
<_Groo_> guys whos the maintainer of the libindicator for kde?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: can you mockup the wifi setup in ubiquity page?
<sheytan> shadeslayer: sure, but tomorrow.  Want to finish the lightdm today ;)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: yeah no hurries :)
<_Groo_> although libindicator kinda works, its missing some important stuff
<_Groo_> like live menu updates and graphic displays
<apachelogger> live menu updates?
<apachelogger> graphic displays?
<apachelogger> what?
<shadeslayer> oh hey apachelogger
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah, when you load a indicator in kde, for ex syspeek or multi-load, in gnome they update the menu when you click on them... in kde its static.. only the first load (when it starts) gets displayed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i think going with dbus methods is better
<shadeslayer> ( for WiFi Setup in the Ubiquity Installer  )
<_Groo_> also for multi-load it was suposed to show some neat graphics.. in kde, only a blank icon is shown
<_Groo_> same for indicator-sensors
<apachelogger> no idea what either of them are, nor what the heck _Groo_ is talking about
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: instead of?
<yofel> apachelogger: appindicators
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: instead of kparts
<apachelogger> what is an appindicator?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kparts? wtf?
<yofel> ubuntus implementation of statusnotifiers
<_Groo_> apachelogger: that stupid "new" mini apps
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats what we discussed remember?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> statusnotifier spec permits all that mumbo jumbo
<shadeslayer> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/desktop-o-kubuntu-installer/ <<
<apachelogger> if the ubuntu impl is broken, then that is hardly our fault :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger:  no, it works in ubuntu, its the kde part thats missing
<_Groo_> apachelogger: aparently when the kde part was implemented, they didnt include that stuff.. maybe the spec wasnt ready, dont know
<_Groo_> apachelogger: what i was asking is who is the maintainer
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so i can talk with him about this stuff
<yofel> the kde devs I would say
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> plamsa devs in particular
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that does not even make no sense at all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: using kparts?
<_Groo_> well aseigo hates my guts... my only luck is if he forgotten about me :D (most likely)
<shadeslayer> yes, i'd rather use the dbus methods
<shadeslayer> that allows for more flexibility 
<apachelogger> how does it allow more flexibility?
<apachelogger> IMHO all it does is replicate code that is already there in knm
<_Groo_> whats the plasma dev channel? only plasma?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: accessing the knm dbus methods
<shadeslayer> not the n-m dbus methods
<apachelogger> and how is that not replicating code?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i don't think the plasma kpart of knm will look good inside ubiquity
<apachelogger> what kpart?
<shadeslayer> plasma-networkmanagement kpart?
<shadeslayer> isn't that what the spec says?
<apachelogger> those notes are shoot
 * apachelogger gets the recording
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> hmm .. kdepim ~done
<apachelogger> pictures or it doesnt happen
<apachelogger> or didnt
<apachelogger> something
<apachelogger> darn you listening and writing!
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: really? is kdepim in experimental?
<shadeslayer> 4.4.11 i mean
<shadeslayer> :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: oh
<_Groo_> bummer
<yofel> now do 4.6.0 too since you're already at it :P
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> first we needs sync
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> then we need 4.6.0
<shadeslayer> sync?
<apachelogger> also shadeslayer should first finish .11 proper
<shadeslayer> yes doing that right now
<yofel> well, agreed
<_Groo_> ehehehe
<apachelogger> s/sync/merge or sync or smth or nothing/g
<kubotu> apachelogger: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> bstrd
<_Groo_> being a apachelogger minion is hard
<shadeslayer> btw i didn't merge debian's install files since they are all sorts of wonky now
<_Groo_> im waiting for the debian dudes to release something for calligra so i can get my hands on it
<yofel> apachelogger: take _Groo_ as minion
<shadeslayer> with l10n and what not in them
<_Groo_> and maybe help for second beta or release
<shadeslayer> i just copied ours over
<yofel> _Groo_: you're allowed to think that, not say it :P
<_Groo_> yofel: i already am an unoficial minion
<_Groo_> yofel: he will beat me whatever i say :P
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> talking about calligra
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where be my calligra
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in ppa:neon ?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: debian doods have stuff, talk to shadeslayer
<yofel> hm, calligra...
<apachelogger> he is leaking information again
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: stop leaking information
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, neon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean in the official repos?
<apachelogger> I mean both
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: see the kubuntu-devel ML
<apachelogger> a) what is the statusss of neon
<apachelogger> b) tell _Groo_ how to get calligra for archives going with debian changes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: everything builds with ~all deps satisifed
<shadeslayer> *satisfied
<shadeslayer> i need a flipping new laptop
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: dont buy a HP
<shadeslayer> and i won't buy a dell either
<apachelogger> if the mmc freescale shipped with the quickstart board was any slower I could pull a rodrigo every time I move a new image over
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: zareason
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if neonz is woking: blog a step by step on how to get it
<_Groo_> apachelogger: lol what is to pull a rodrigo, what did he do?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: boud already took care of that
<apachelogger> kubotu: rodrigo
<kubotu> oh, someone be pulling a rodrigo, recharge the batteries, good idea
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: swell
<shadeslayer> altho
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: so you have calligra for oniric built in some forsaken ppa?
<shadeslayer> we fixed unlocking in neon today
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where though?
<yofel> _Groo_: forsaken???
 * yofel slaps _Groo_ with a tux statue
<shadeslayer> :O
<_Groo_> yofel: ouch!! what did i do?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: you get no neonz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://krita.org/component/content/article/10-news/85-krita-artist-session-recording-part-i-animtims-turn
<yofel> _Groo_: don't call neon that!
 * _Groo_ always gets slapped when in kubuntu-devel!
<yofel> hahahah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: insufficient
<sheytan> shadeslayer do you know where the kubuntu logo with the kde logo backgroud icon in the system is?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: dunno
<sheytan> cann't find it under /usr/share/icons ;/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what else do we write? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'll work on 2-3 blog posts tomorrow
<apachelogger> wooh, awesome, cool, add pictures
<apachelogger> etc. etc. etc.
<shadeslayer> haha
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i DID see calligra in neon, but is there any backport going for natty?
<apachelogger> also more calligra
<apachelogger> less krita
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: it's built for natty as well
<yofel> shadeslayer: didn't you still need to get your *first* post out? :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: oO where?
 * _Groo_ drools
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: ppa:neon
<apachelogger> darn it
<shadeslayer> oh crap
<yofel> _Groo_: neon is built for natty and oneiric
<shadeslayer> i gave _Groo_ neonz
<apachelogger> we should run audio transcript software on uds recordings
<_Groo_> yofel: duh, yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: stop calling us neon people :P
<apachelogger> this is epic waste of time
<_Groo_> yofel: but that means ill have to install all chebang?
<yofel> _Groo_: see that blog post
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, lightdm won't work because we use KDM + X Session entry
<_Groo_> yofel: i want to backport calligra for 4.6.x
<shadeslayer> unless
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so I think what was described as kpart is in fact any technology permitting the inclusion of the existing plasmoid in the installer
<shadeslayer> you manually start it
<apachelogger> of which kpart would probably be easiest, though utter shit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i still disagree that adding the plasmoid will be of any use
<_Groo_> yofel: what blog post? the one about krita?
<apachelogger> the more sane option would be to have a plasma containment (or the like) in the installer
<yofel> _Groo_: bzr co lp:~neon/calligra/master
<yofel> have fun building it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it would look utter shit in its current form
<apachelogger> or, which is another option, have a statusnotifier in the installer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: or QML
<apachelogger> i.e. use networkm-manager-kde
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://wiki.forum.nokia.com/index.php/Python_Harness_for_QML << found this
<yofel> _Groo_: we simply don't make archive packages
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why would it look like utter shit?
<_Groo_> ah i see, get neon base and then calligra
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because its not meant to be used in a installer
<shadeslayer> one sec
<_Groo_> ok that would be for lazy ppl
<apachelogger> it is an icon with a popup menu?
<_Groo_> im just gonna get the calligra source from the ppa and beat im to submission for natty :)
<apachelogger> how can that be looking like shit any more than any other approach?
 * sheytan is loving nepomuk searching
<_Groo_> sheytan: really? you are the first
<sheytan> _Groo why?
<_Groo_> sheytan: i always disable nepomuk filesearch... it starts every login and brings my machine I/O to his knees
<yofel> well, it's usable once it did the initial scan
<sheytan> _Groo_ nothing happens here ;)
<yofel> then you don't have enough files lying around
<_Groo_> yofel: here it always starts again, even if it did complete on every logon
<yofel> it's nepomukfilewatch that has an insane hunger for disk I/O
<_Groo_> yofel: its a nightmare
<_Groo_> yofel: thats the one
<_Groo_> thats the one i disable each time
<apachelogger> report a bugz
<yofel> _Groo_: I know, I remember it, but It's not that bad here currently
<_Groo_> good idea also... i forgot to disable it for 4.6.4
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its not a bug
<apachelogger> <_Groo_> sheytan: i always disable nepomuk filesearch... it starts every login and brings my machine I/O to his knees
<apachelogger> that
<apachelogger> is
<apachelogger> a
<apachelogger> bug
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its the way it works... inotify cant vbe used, so he scorges all the dirs for changes each time
<apachelogger> and that justifies being ungraceful about it?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: if they fixed it great
<apachelogger> I do not think so
<_Groo_> im not ungraceful
<apachelogger> the watcher is
<_Groo_> im one of the first human beings who actually seen the potential of nepomuk
<_Groo_> after i learned what the hell it was anyway
<_Groo_> trueg is insane btw
<sheytan> apachelogger are you ready? :D
<_Groo_> a quick look at the semantics of that darn SQL diablo stuff and it makes me wanna run screaming
<apachelogger> sheytan: hold on
<apachelogger> I need to get a tissue to clean up afterwards
<sheytan> oh, right. Tell me when you're done ;d
<apachelogger> sheytan: ready
<sheytan> apachelogger ok, give me few secons ;0
<sheytan> :)
<_Groo_> yofel: the /debian stuff is inside project-neon-calligra_2+git20110610+r72328-8~oneiric1.tar.xz (88.0 MiB) ?
<yofel> _Groo_: if you need debian get it from lp:~neon/project-neon/calligra-ubuntu
<yofel> less to download
<sheytan> apachelogger well, one question still: can i make 2 pages of this theme? I mean like first only with user list and 2nd with login window,  password field etc?
<sheytan> or must it be all on one page
<_Groo_> yofel: can you pass a http url? im behind a proxy :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: QML generally works in states, so it'd be the same page but in login-state
<apachelogger> so yes
<apachelogger> technically possible
<sheytan> nice, thank you! :D
<apachelogger> whether david is thinking of that I do not know though
<_Groo_> yofel: nvm, found it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/80611/
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer> i want it to look something like that
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ^^
<_Groo_> yofel: oh great theres no way to download the source as a file :P
<_Groo_> yofel: can you ship it to poor old me? paulo.miguel.dias at gmail.com
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which is why imo the plasmoid is complete crapx0r for this implementation
<sheytan> shadeslayer: nice mockup! You really have talend for that. Will I be that good in the future? You should know the answer :D
<yofel> haha, sure
<apachelogger> sheytan: I hope you now realize that you want to replicate existing code?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: what xD
<apachelogger> cause that looks pretty much like the plasmoid
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it does not look anything like the plasmoid
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i think this is the first ever mockup i've done
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> it annoys the user with worthless details
<sheytan> shadeslayer it's nice anyway :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: like?
<apachelogger> but other than that it is *exactly* the wifi info delegate of the plasmoid
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> sheytan: WPA WEP FKMH FKMR FLT OMG ACK OHG
<apachelogger> 70% 32.3340404% 99.999% 83% 82% 84%
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if i can take out the wifi delegate of the plasmoid, then yes
<shadeslayer> poor sheytan
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: and the underlying code
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> eh
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 
<yofel> _Groo_: sent
<_Groo_> yofel: ok, so you wanna me to backport it natty?
<sheytan> i'm not touching any code, sorry :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: and you better come up with awesome now or I shall tabfail you all nite
<_Groo_> so you can concentrate on more important things apachelogger make you do it?
<sheytan> don't worry ;d
 * _Groo_ is afraid to ask what tabfail is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wifi strength is shown by the plasmoid too
<apachelogger> so is security
<apachelogger> there is a profound UX difference though
<_Groo_> yofel: got it, gonna enjoy myself this weekend beating calligra up :D
<yofel> _Groo_: your decision. I only care about the natty buidls for neon, which we already have ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/80617/
<_Groo_> yofel: this package you just sent me, dont have that natty backport? 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and lets say there are 2 networks with the same SSID but the keys are different
<apachelogger> try moving the strength column to the left of the security and exchange the pointless WPA WEP OMG ZOMG KPK stuff with icons
<apachelogger> oh dear, looks like the plasmoid :P
<yofel> _Groo_: define "backport", our packages live only in the neon PPA, for natty and oneiric
<shadeslayer> lol
<_Groo_> yofel: ho.. you didnt separate calligra in several packages....
<_Groo_> yofel: this gonna be a looooot of work :P
<_Groo_> yofel: oh joy
<yofel> _Groo_: I think you can take quite a bit from the koffice packaging
<_Groo_> yofel: true
<_Groo_> yofel: but there are several new ones... and they toss a lot of files around.. krita is a nightmare to keep up
<_Groo_> yofel: anyway, good mental stretching :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if we can extract just this part : http://i.imgur.com/DZXYc.png : i feel it would be awesome
<yofel> _Groo_: now you know why we don't split stuff in neon :P
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah it doesnt make sense either, everything goes into /opt... so...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not get why you only want that part though
<_Groo_> the sad thing is, im gonna have all this work and apachelogger still wont give me a cookie
<yofel> make him give you a bottle of rum, he doesn't have cookies
<apachelogger> that is my rum
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, the user clicks one of the networks and the same procedure is foloowed as of of the desktop app
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does not compute, what do you mean?
<shadeslayer> s/of of the desktop app/in the desktop scenario
<apachelogger> what desktop scenario?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: user clicks on network a dialog pops up
<shadeslayer> asking for passkey etc
<apachelogger> so?
<apachelogger> I do not get what you are saying
<shadeslayer> likewise xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do you propose?
<apachelogger> sharing as much code UI and everything with the plasmoid
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: even the "Interfaces" part?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> why not?
<shadeslayer> why do we need that?
<apachelogger> multiple wifi chips?
<shadeslayer> so?
<apachelogger> multiple wired chips?
<apachelogger> VPN support?
<apachelogger> multiple modems?
<shadeslayer> you still get the entire wireless networks on the side
<shadeslayer> ok modems and VPN's are a use case
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> if you have two chips
<apachelogger> you get two interfaces
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> if you click on an interface you get the listing for that interface
<shadeslayer> and the combined network list is displayed when you click on show more without choosing a interface
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ if you don't choose a interface it displays everything
<apachelogger> so?
<shadeslayer> so we don't need the interfaces panel for WiFi and Ethernet
<apachelogger> wha?
<apachelogger> if I want to connect with one specific chip??!!?!
<apachelogger> mac restrictions
<apachelogger> driver bug
<apachelogger> better power savings
<Xand3r> hey apachelogger whats up?
<apachelogger> whatever
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah .. you are the supreme user
<shadeslayer> i hate users
<apachelogger> there are plenty of reasons why you want to use one specific interface to connect to one specific network
<shadeslayer> yeah, i get it now :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mac restrictions are way too common, especially in corporate envrionments
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> Xand3r: yo yo
<shadeslayer> never had to do that, so couldn't think of that use case
<Xand3r> hey i want to program a litlle program wich only shows the pic its opend with
<Xand3r> ohw can i do that
<Xand3r> its such a long time
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so, in the end, we are using the plasmoid, inside a python app
<shadeslayer> okay i'm sleeping, cya
<Xand3r> apachelogger: still there?
 * sheytan is uploading light dm mockup
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> Xand3r: yes
<apachelogger> Xand3r: depends on what language you want to do that in
<Xand3r> apachelogger: not chosen yet
<apachelogger> perhaps you want to do that first :P
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5793/choosek.png
<apachelogger> but generally very simple either way
<apachelogger> you read a qimage or qpixmap (the file)
<apachelogger> and set it as pixmap of a qlable
<apachelogger> *qlabel
<apachelogger> the qlablel you use as the gui
<apachelogger> that should be about it
<Xand3r> hmm sounds nice
<apachelogger> probably no more than 15 lines of code for the whole program
<apachelogger> sheytan: I am blushing!
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> me likes
<yofel> meh, tons of files gone from kdelibs since katepart was removed...
<apachelogger> looks a bit liek feodra though
<Xand3r> sheytan: nice
<apachelogger> sheytan: the date and time in the upper right corner seem a bit off
<valorie> sheytan: cute!
<sheytan> apachelogger the backgroud is free to change ;)
<yofel> nice, keep the kde background though...
<yofel> then ok :)
<apachelogger> perhaps move the datetime around a bit
<sheytan> valorie Xand3r thanks :)
<sheytan> it's not all :D
<apachelogger> feels a bit off up there
<apachelogger> like it is about to fall down and join the rest of the letters to have an orgy or something
<apachelogger> jussi: did you get your board yet?
<Xand3r> sheytan: when can i use it?
<sheytan> apachelogger do you think that letters are doing 'it'?
<sheytan> interesting
<sheytan> Xand3r when apachelogger turns it into qml and put to kubuntu oneric ;)
<sheytan> apachelogger and  the rest: http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/7513/loginjj.png
 * apachelogger notes that kubuntu will not diverge from a KDE branded desktop manager!
<apachelogger> sheytan: so you click on a user and that appears?
<sheytan> apachelogger whatever logo you put there, it doesn't change the layout or animations ;D
<sheytan> apachelogger yes
<apachelogger> ok, what do you do if you clicked on the wrong user?
<sheytan> apachelogger we add a 'back' arrow to the login window :D
<sheytan> i forgot that
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> are you sure you want that?
<sheytan> apachelogger yes
<apachelogger> sheytan: how about making the background clickable
<sheytan> apachelogger to 'go back' ?
<apachelogger> if you click outside the login/shutdown box you get back to the user list screen
<apachelogger> dunno if that would make sense on a desktop system, but on a mobile one I would do it that way
<sheytan> apachelogger  that will be confusing
<apachelogger> then again on a mobile system you do not need a stupid DM ^^
<sheytan> a 'back' arrow would make more sense
<sheytan> :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: so, you'd have the whole scene move to the left on click
<apachelogger> and on back you move the whole scene to the right again?
<apachelogger> equally on login you move the whole scene to the left as well?
 * apachelogger imagines that this could be rather slick ^^
<apachelogger> or make people sea sick
<apachelogger> whatever comes first
<sheytan> apachelogger plymouth ends its work, login wallpaper appear, the user box slides animated from top, then the user avatars appear like a bubble, then the user names fades in with the buttons (reboot) on the bottom of the screen.
<sheytan> Then you click on your user, stuff slides away again, and new slides with fade in animation.
<sheytan> you type your password, hit enter and you're done
<apachelogger> sheytan: where does it slide to though?
<sheytan> apachelogger to its centered possition on the screen like on the mockup?
<apachelogger> "stuff slides away again"
<apachelogger> in what direction does it slide?
<sheytan> apachelogger backward to the beggining. So if it was sliding from top, then it slides to the top back
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> sounds awesome
<sheytan> i know :D
<sheytan> because 'şeytan' sounds awesome :D
 * sheytan oh how i miss animations in plasma :(((
<sheytan> fuck! I just brake the time... again.
<sheytan> it's like after midnight
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> time for bed
<apachelogger> kubotu: order bed for sheytan
 * kubotu is placing a cot for sheytan in the corner of #kubuntu-devel.
<apachelogger> kubotu: order bed
 * kubotu is placing a cot for apachelogger in the corner of #kubuntu-devel.
<apachelogger> nites
 * yofel wonders where to find a description of libkdeclarative
<sheytan> is  it comfortable enough?
<_Groo_> seeya guildies
<_Groo_> i mean.. seeya ppl
<_Groo_> no more mmorpgs for me :P
<JontheEchidna> "i do kdeclare"
<sheytan> JontheEchidna: i have couples of ideas for muon and how to make it more user friendly. Think will make some mocks finally tomorrow... i mean today :D
<yofel> I'll put up some short description for now, we can fix it later. All I know is that it has something to do with QML (and can't really find anything else right now)
<yofel> problem is that it's in experimental/ :S
<yofel> and libplasma links to it...
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-11
<debfx> yofel: in beta 1 or current git?
<yofel> this is beta1
<yofel> fixed in git?
<debfx> I think so, there was a thread on kde-core-devel about it
<yofel> good
<yofel> meh, I actually read the first part of the thread and then forgot about it -.-
 * debfx uploads pkg-kde-tools and crosses fingers that it doesn't break anything
<debfx> that package needs a more extensive test suite
<debfx> ScottK: networkmanagement is NEW (source package rename)
<yofel> did you intentionally deprecate knm-runtime btw.?
<debfx> yofel: the monolithic variant is disabled/unmaintained upstream
<yofel> ah, ok
 * yofel goes cherry picking patches to disable kdeclarative
<debfx> ScottK: could you please also look at virtualbox in NEW? thanks :)
<yofel> what should one do again when symbols go missing? (or do we even care about that considering we build with dpkg-gensymbols -c0?)
 * yofel uploads kde4libs to ninjas and goes to bed
<Quintasan> apachelogger: remind me not to do any packaging until I am sober, which is, like in 7 hours
<debfx> yofel: you need to investigate if the missing symbols were part of the public API
<bulldog98> Hi guys is someone doing kdepim 4.6? I’d like to do that
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are worse than JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> bulldog98: someone probably is, best check with yofel
<bulldog98> yofel: are you packaging kdepim 4.6?
<yofel> morning
<yofel> bulldog98: nope, I was doing kdelibs, and if shadeslayer isn't doing it it would be great if you did it. Check with him when he's done with the debian merge
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: are you packaging kdepim 4.6?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: in what way?
<bulldog98> yofel: ok thanks for info
<bulldog98> yofel: in fact I’m already building kdepim-runtime on my system
<bulldog98> yofel: should I package it for oneiric and for natty?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: drinking
<Quintasan> apachelogger: please note I am STILL drinking
<yofel> bulldog98: for oneiric use the merged packaging from bzr, Jonathan merged -runtime already
<yofel> actually since we'll only put the packages into backports you can backport that to natty then
<bulldog98> yofel: ah ok
<yofel> hm, wait, that's the packaging for 4.4, take the other one then rather
<bulldog98> you mean the ubuntu-4.6 branch?
 * bulldog98 can’t create a oneiric pbuilder (fail: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/298)
<bulldog98> but running debootstrap manually works - strange
<yofel> bulldog98: best would be if you could take the oneiric packaging and  use that, I'll be a bit of work though since that's for 4.4, I would prefer that though since it uses dhmk
<bulldog98> yofel: ok I’ll look into that
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what I said
<Quintasan> Whatever.
<Quintasan> skanlite, y u no pdf support?
 * Quintasan weeps at plasma mediacenter
<yofel> debfx: from what I see 2 public symbols from kjs are missing thanks to http://paste.kde.org/80725
<yofel> the others were either private or optional
 * yofel -> lunch
<bambee> afternoon
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/624304/  <---
<bambee> wow
<bambee> (the problem is probably due to a half-upgraded kde... I don't know)
<bambee> mhhh... I will try an aptitude -f install and use its conflict resolver... 
<jussi> bambee: just force install /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-bin_4%3a4.6.3-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<bambee> how ?
<jussi> sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-bin_4%3a4.6.3-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb 
<jussi> or so.
<bambee> mhhh... good idea
<jussi> Because its only a file overwrite, it should be fine
<jussi> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-bin_4%3a4.6.3-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<jussi>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libpowerdevilcore.so.0.1.0', which is also in package libpowerdevilcore0 4:4.6.3-0ubuntu1~ppa3
<jussi> the run your sudo apt-get install -f
<jussi> then*
<bambee> well conflict solved :)
<bambee> thanks jussi ;)
 * bambee reboots
<debfx> yofel: those header files aren't installed so it should be ok
<yofel> ah ok, forgot to check that...
<bambee> jussi: you're my hero :D  (with harald of course :P)
<bambee> ^^
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: if you want to take it up after i'm done with KDE PIM merge, sure
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: is kdepim-runtime save to do?
<shadeslayer> i guess
<yofel> -runtime was done by jte
<bulldog98> I’ve finished that :) should I upload the changes to a new branch of mine?
<shadeslayer> right now i can't figure out why our kdepim-dev package isn't built
<bulldog98> the translations (should I package them into a seperate package?)
<yofel> probably, they conflict with our kde-l10n packages
<bulldog98> yofel: I’ll look into that, but for now https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kdepim-runtime/4.6.0
<yofel> bulldog98: is there anything that needs the -dev stuff? 
<shadeslayer> do we need to pass any special flags to get kdepim-dev ? 
<shadeslayer> because none of the files in that package are getting built
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am wondering if it did not make more sense to add left over work items to related specs of oneiric
<apachelogger> and then have a collection spec for stuff that does not have a related spec in one-ear-rick
<cjohnston> o/
<apachelogger> cjohnston: welcome
<apachelogger> proper is a matter of defintion :P
<apachelogger> looking into the blueprints right now
<shadeslayer> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> well.. proper for the app
<cjohnston> hey shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw our discussion on the network manager yesterday, what should we do then?
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorkItemsHowto#Work items in the whiteboard <-- apachelogger 
<apachelogger> cjohnston: can they be prefixed with * or -?
<apachelogger> guess not
<bulldog98> yofel: no -> goes to not-installed
<yofel> bulldog98: that I agree with, but you added a -dev package
<cjohnston> apachelogger: if you assign https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-wiki to either a ~kubuntu-dev member, or ~kubuntu-dev it will show up on the team page as well
<yofel> anyway, need to go, bbl
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> I wonder
<apachelogger> cjohnston: why kubuntu-dev?
<apachelogger> technically kubuntu-members is the driver of kubuntu
<shadeslayer> fooey
<cjohnston> because we use kubuntu-dev as the dev team?
<cjohnston> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/kubuntu-dev.html apachelogger 
 * apachelogger is not sure he likes that from a governance pov
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-community  when its a team, it needs to be the kubuntu-dev name, not Kubuntu Developers name.. and the blank [] should have kubuntu-dev in them, and then switch them to whomever does them when they do it, or take the work item
<cjohnston> apachelogger: its just a team.. 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<cjohnston> kubuntu-dev is afaik how its always been
<apachelogger> cjohnston: and yet it is a public page that paints the wrong picture
<apachelogger> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-wiki of the seven subscribed people only two are kubuntu-devs
<cjohnston> what is the council team name
<apachelogger> cjohnston: kubuntu-council
<cjohnston> do we want to compare to the ubuntu ones?
<apachelogger> cjohnston: compare what?
<bulldog98> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kdepim-runtime/4.6.0-fixed
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: unping
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-developer-ubuntu-dot-com-plans only has 2 community team members, but over 20 subscribers
<apachelogger> also it is not assigned to a team
<Quintasan> apachelogger: unpong
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you could find me a kubuntu-member that is not dev if you have time
<cjohnston> it shows up on http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html because it is assigned to David who is a member of the team
<apachelogger> people are ever so unresponsive
<Quintasan> apachelogger: rbelem?
 * Quintasan notes we just made him a member
<apachelogger> cjohnston: right, so we do not have full-time contributors, thus assigning something to a person unless that person is absolutely motivated and aware of the importance would be poison, additionally since kubuntu is a community driven project the community ought to be the public driver of everything that is not moved forward by an invidual member of the community
<apachelogger> now as for the assigning to kubuntu-dev
<apachelogger> we have some 7 kubuntu devs
<apachelogger> and ~50 official members
<Quintasan> sheytan: ping
<apachelogger> if something is publically bound to be driven by the 50 members
<Quintasan> jussi: lol, Freescale is driving me mad
<apachelogger> they are much more likely to feel responsible and get stuff done
<Quintasan> mind if I go there with my portable rocket launcher?
<apachelogger> if the 7 elitist kubuntu devs are responsible, then the members will go "uh, yeah, who cares, they'll do it"
<apachelogger> cjohnston: on a not unrelated not, let's assume kubuntu-dev is assignee, would a kubuntu-member even be able to edit the whiteboard?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> I am editing the whiteboards
<cjohnston> I have fixed 5 or 6 of the BPs
<cjohnston> On the whiteboard, you can assign the work items to kubuntu-members.. thats fine
<cjohnston> but to get it to show up on the "Team" page, and not just on the topic page, the entire blueprint (not the white board items) needs to be assigned to a member of kubuntu-dev or kubuntu-dev itself
<apachelogger> cjohnston: sounds fair enough
<apachelogger> (for now) :P
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-documentation-review  is assigned to David.. I don't know if he is a member of kubuntu-dev or not.. but anyone can have any of the work items
<cjohnston> and anyone can edit them
<Quintasan> apachelogger:  What packages will have Gluon rdepends?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> why would I know?
 * Quintasan investigates
 * Quintasan goes apeshit over 500 errors on Wiki
 * apachelogger goes apeshit over not booting quickstart board
 * Quintasan goes apeshit over not having one
<apachelogger> jussi: ping ping ping ping ping did you get yoru board to boot?
 * apachelogger needs to order a rs-232 somewhere
<cjohnston> i need to order my board
<cjohnston> DarkwingDuck: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what board?
<cjohnston> arm board I assumed is what he was referring to shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> right, but which one? :D
<apachelogger> freescale quickstart
<shadeslayer> there are like a ton of them in the market
<cjohnston> apachelogger: some of the blueprints are setup better.. now im getting emails with the errors on them instead of them just being ignored
<shadeslayer> "The system is currently unavailable due to system upgrades. Access will be available on Saturday, June 11th, 2011 at 11:30 AM MST. "
<shadeslayer> sigh
<cjohnston> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624391/  is the current list of issues with the kubuntu blueprints formatting.. I only did about 5 blueprints though, so I'm sure there are more when someone cleans them up
<ScottK> debfx: Will look at New.
<yofel> apachelogger: pong
<ScottK> apachelogger: I thought the wiki was fine, so whatever you want on the work items.
<ScottK> Maybe everyone should ping apachelogger at the same time.
<ScottK> debfx: Why did you rename these sources?
<debfx> ScottK: I've followed Debian
<debfx> I'm not too happy with the name though, it couldn't be more generic
<jussi> apachelogger: harald harald harald... I havent had  a moment spare to check. DOing first boot now :)
<apachelogger> if it works plz dd your sd and upload/torrent to me
<debfx> ScottK: that was about networkmanagement
<apachelogger> jussi: it appears to properly init to the kbd, but that is about it, due to lack of rs 232 cable I also cannot say what the problem is
<apachelogger> probably my linaro uboot is kaputt
<ScottK> debfx: How about virtualbox then?
<debfx> I've renamed virtualbox-ose to virtualbox because there is no OSE (Open Source Edition) anymore
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> cjohnston: I'll have a look at them in a bit
<cjohnston> ty
<jussi> apachelogger: mine shows nothing on the screen :/
<jussi> apachelogger: on monday Ill ask how its do be
<jussi> done
<ScottK> debfx: Do you have a fix for the armel/cmake issue?
<apachelogger> jussi: did you use the microsd?
<apachelogger> cause I figure it will only look on the microsd slot
<jussi> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> jussi: keyboard plugged in?
<apachelogger> cjohnston: desktop-o-kubuntu-accessibility in order and desktop-o-kubuntu-community too
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> so far up to 37 work items.. thats an improvement as its more than were there earlier
<jussi> apachelogger: yup
<apachelogger> ok, I had the same problem here
<apachelogger> I'll get an rs 232 cable next week, otherwise this is pretty much undebugable
<jussi> apachelogger: you know that you can get images from the freescale site? (see the "getting started" page of the instruction booklet)
<cjohnston> apachelogger: i finished making them atleast all follow the right format (for any that i could tell had work items, some i wasnt sure if they did)... that just means ill get more error email until everything else gets fixed
<apachelogger> cjohnston: is there a reason why community does not show up on the work items yet?
<jussi> oh lol
<jussi> freescale are doing system updates...
<cjohnston> it updates at 33 after the hour
<apachelogger> ok, thanks
<apachelogger> jussi: I always liked TI better :P :P :P
<jussi> apachelogger: sssh. I like freescale :)
<cjohnston> actually apachelogger... its a problem thats above us..  I'll get it taken care of
<apachelogger> jussi: trying to blindly set uboot env now :P
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/80815
<apachelogger> this ought to be fun
<Quintasan> anyone can enlighten me how to deal with this?
<Quintasan> the lib gets installed but somehow is not discovered by shlibs :S
<apachelogger> or perhaps not :O
<apachelogger> for some reasn it does not like the new rootfs I made :(
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it is because it is in the same source package
<apachelogger> so if shlibs tries to resolve one before the other it cannot find teh symbols
<cjohnston> apachelogger: fwiw, if two people have the same task, [user1/user2] doesnt work.. needs to be two seperate lines
<Quintasan> apachelogger: urgh, how I am supposed to deal with it then?
<apachelogger> cjohnston: now that is jolly ugly
<apachelogger> Quintasan: see kdelibs or workspace or kdebase
<apachelogger> one of them applies magic
<apachelogger> jussi: do you have sufficient bandwith to dd and image of your sd and send it somewhere
<apachelogger> I am not quite sure the replication I did is working as the keyboard does apparently not get powa
<jussi> apachelogger: Not really, Im on a 2/2 connection. However, I can try a little later tonight. also, im headed out ow, will grab a rs232 rom work and debug when I get home
<apachelogger> oh, cool, ok o/
<Quintasan> libpkgs_gen_strict_local_shlibs = $(libpkgs_all_packages)  ?
<bulldog98> has someone time to do a merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kdepim-runtime/4.6.0/+merge/64306
<debfx> ScottK: changing the regex to not hardcode any parts should work as a temporary fix
<ScottK> debfx: If you could make a debdiff, I'd be glad to sponsor it, but I'm a bit distracted by $WORK to try and figure it out.
<ScottK> bulldog98: Did the 4.4.11 merge from Debian get done?
<ScottK> Nevermind.  I see it did.
 * ScottK goes back to trying to figure things out.
<shadeslayer> uhm
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: dude, you're supposed to resolve the conflicts
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: for eg. line 5
<Quintasan> FFFFFFUUUUUU-
<apachelogger> skaet: desktop-o-kubuntu-filesharing is not a dependency of topic-oneiric-kubuntu
<apachelogger> thought it should be :)
<apachelogger> Internal Server Error
<apachelogger> woohoo
<apachelogger> moinmoin--
<Quintasan> god damn it 
<cjohnston> new error list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624449/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: this is some seriously well hidden magic
<cjohnston> apachelogger: the wiki internal service errors were killing the status.u.c script :-/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, yes, of sorts, modularization will take care of those issues ;)
<apachelogger> cjohnston: they are killing me too :S
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well hidden as in I still can't find it
<apachelogger> lol
<Quintasan> FFS
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I supposed the merge for the wrong branch sorry
<Quintasan> Freescale has really bad support
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what be the problem?
<Quintasan> With Freescale or my package?
<apachelogger> both I suppose
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/80815
<Quintasan> and I'm waiting like a whole week for a freaking payment confirmation form Freescale
<Quintasan> So I can finally get my arrrrm board
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there should be one *inside* the package
<Quintasan> package - refers to Gluon magic
<apachelogger> yeah, the freescale package I mean
<apachelogger> cjohnston: 
<apachelogger> [JontheEchidna] Investigate splitting kwin stuff out from kdebase-workspace-bin: TODO
<apachelogger>      - Requires communication with Debian
<apachelogger> [JontheEchidna] Talk with upstream about reducing KDE dependencies of KWin: TODO
<apachelogger> is that valid?
<apachelogger> cjohnston: kwin-opengles done, mobile done, lightdm done, filesharing done, installer done, defaults done, council done
<cjohnston> sweet apachelogger.. I'll let you know if I get any more emails with issues :-) Thanks for your help!
<apachelogger> sure
<yofel> meh, smokegen come without any COPYING or like file :S
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sorta valid
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kde-window-manager ships with the oxygen kwin style, which depends on liboxygenstyle in kdebase-workspace-bin
<JontheEchidna> so it's not really a problem with upstream, other than the unknown nature of liboxygenstyle's stability
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I meant from a markup perspective ^^
<JontheEchidna> though we have the Debian ABI manager magic this is less of an issue packaging-wise
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> I guess. Is this something for the charts? You'd probably know more about markup in that regard
<cjohnston> up to 59 work items as of the last update.. thats much better
<cjohnston> A new one will run in about 5 minutes
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.6.80 Packaging: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<yofel> Ninjas: don't feel shy to take a package for 4.7. If we only do a package a day we won't finish this month...
<mgraesslin> may I ask what "KDE dependencies" of KWin you are talking about?
<cjohnston> apachelogger: JontheEchidna http://paste.ubuntu.com/624491/
<cjohnston> Those need to be converted to the LP account
<JontheEchidna> mgraesslin:
<JontheEchidna> [13:24:35] <JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kde-window-manager ships with the oxygen kwin style, which depends on liboxygenstyle in kdebase-workspace-bin
<JontheEchidna> [13:25:02] <JontheEchidna> so it's not really a problem with upstream, other than the unknown nature of liboxygenstyle's stability
<mgraesslin> an option would also to split out the oxygen decoration and make kwin depend on it
<mgraesslin> I cannot say anothing about the stability of liboxygenstyle except that I would be a rich man if I would get 1 cent for each time oxygen broke my kwin build
<ScottK> mgraesslin: In answer to your wayland question the other day, I understand we aren't close to actually doing a lot with it, so no rush on patches.  I do appreciate you asking.
<mgraesslin> well currently we cannot do much with it, but I expect that we will be able to do something with it before feature freeze
<mgraesslin> and it could be nice to give users something to play with
<ScottK> mgraesslin: This is 4.8 feature freeze?
<mgraesslin> no I mean Kubuntu feature freeze
<ScottK> Oh.
<mgraesslin> 4.8 will ship Wayland support
<ScottK> When we get close, I guess we should see if there will be Ubuntu Wayland stuff for people to play with in this cycle.
<mgraesslin> yeah
<mgraesslin> I expect there will be packages for Wayland server and Mesa 7.11 will be packed
<mgraesslin> also maybe Qt 4.8 with Wayland?
<ScottK> We'll have 4.8.
<ScottK> Dunno what it would need to have it support Wayland?
<mgraesslin> maybe just a build flag
<mgraesslin> Qt has Wayland support through the lighthouse project
<mgraesslin> but I don't know whether it's part of 4.8 or still standalone
<JontheEchidna> !info wayland oneiric
<ubottu> wayland (source: wayland): display server -- A nano, non-X11 graphical display server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~git20110214.e4762a6a-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 150 kB, installed size 532 kB
<mgraesslin> sounds old
<mgraesslin> newest code requires Mesa 7.11, so might be blocked by it
<JontheEchidna> looks like they upgraded to the latest version that wouldn't require new mesa intentionally for last cycle
<JontheEchidna> and it hasn't been updated since
<mgraesslin> yeah I remember that there was something like that
<JontheEchidna> there might be a newer version in the xorg-edgers ppa
<JontheEchidna> nope
<mgraesslin> and Wayland is only universe, so that would be a problem, too I expect
<JontheEchidna> yeah, if things had to link against libwayland-client it would
<mgraesslin> no, KWin has to link against libwayland-server
<mgraesslin> but the Qt lighthouse port has to link against libwayland-client
<apachelogger> jussi: it appears my sd image was kaputt
<apachelogger> I replicated a new from scratch and it works now
 * mgraesslin hasn't known "kaputt" is valid English
<ScottK> mgraesslin: I think it's reasonably well known.
<apachelogger> thanks to yiddish I believe
<apachelogger> kubotu: google kaput wiktionary
<kubotu> Results for kaput wiktionary: 1. kaput - Wiktionary: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/kaput | 2. Talk:kaput - Wiktionary: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Talk:kaput | 3. kaputt - Wiktionary: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/kaputt
 * apachelogger likes how he can play 1080p on the quickstart board but not his atom netbook :P
 * markey wonders why he gets mails like these:
<markey> "[Merge] lp:~rohangarg/kdeedu/ubuntu into lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kdeedu/ubuntu"
<markey> who's Rohang Arg and what does he want from me?
<JontheEchidna> markey: launchpad sent that. At the bottom of the email it should tell you why
<JontheEchidna> bottomish, at least before it shows the pach
<JontheEchidna> "Your team Kubuntu Members is subscribed to branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kdeedu/ubuntu."
<JontheEchidna> somebody should probably switch that to kubuntu-packagers
<shadeslayer> markey: Rohan Garg would be me xD
<apachelogger> spamer!
<markey> that's one funny name :)
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> markey: its quite common here
<markey> where would that be? Middle Earth? :)
<shadeslayer> markey: India ;)
<markey> ah
<markey> still better than Harald Sitter :p
<shadeslayer> lol ^^
<JontheEchidna> sitter = somebody who sits on things
<JontheEchidna> e.g.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3bZsg5W60U
<apachelogger> jussi: http://i.imgur.com/WTJbh.jpg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oooh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but ... its ... running GNOME 
<apachelogger> why yes, it comes with youbuntoo
<bulldog98> apachelogger: you have to fix that now :)
<apachelogger> oh shoot, i might have broken my image again
 * apachelogger waves fist at dd
<shadeslayer> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/include/libkleopatraclient/core/command.h': No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> fooey
<shadeslayer> but that file exsists :/
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: kdepim?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: yes
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: version?
<shadeslayer> we have a patch called kubuntu_install_headers that should make that file installable
<shadeslayer> 4.4.11
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: that file is gone in kdepim 4.6
<shadeslayer> probably
<shadeslayer> !find command.h natty
<ubottu> File command.h found in alcovebook-sgml-doc, arduino-core, bash-builtins, c++-annotations, cameleon-doc, camstream-doc, cl-sql, clanlib-doc, coffeescript-doc, crystalspace-dev (and 69 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=command.h&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<shadeslayer> @_@
<cpatrick08> i was wondering what the status of kde 4.7 beta was
<shadeslayer> cpatrick08: have a look at the topic ;)
<cjohnston> cd /31
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> Hey guys.. The Documentation BP still needs work :-) thats the only one I am getting errors about
<shadeslayer> anyone around to help figure out why libkleoclient/core isn't built in the new KDE PIM ?
<sheytan> apachelogger ping
<sheytan> Quintasan: pong
<Riddell> curious e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/80935/
<Riddell> warning, it's in French which is worse than mine
<Quintasan> sheytan: business cards
<Quintasan> :P
<Riddell> he's also been texting me
<shadeslayer> Riddell: google translate makes no sense of it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how goes it @ bzr
<sheytan> Quintasan: http://www.sendspace.com/file/5ftwo0
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can you have a look at kdepim if you're free?
<Quintasan> I am not free
<shadeslayer> ah well
<Riddell> shadeslayer: they're all so elite!
<bambee_>  "evening my name is GALVANY, I am living  at << kinshasa ville province de
<bambee_> REPUBLIQUE DEMOCRATIQUE DU CONGO>>, I need your help to understand and to exploit your operating system..."
<shadeslayer> lolwat
<bambee_> I don't understand the other part o_O
<shadeslayer> did he really say exploit? :D
<bambee_> système d'exploitation = operating system in french
<bambee_> :)
<bambee_> exploiter = exploit
<bambee_> découvrir = discover
<bambee_> or understand in this sentence
<bambee_> this email does not make sense o_O
<sheytan> apachelogger i had another vision for lightdm, get ready
<JontheEchidna> cjohnston: any specific errors? I cleaned up quite a few of the nicks earlier
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> good night
<yofel> gn
<valorie> sweet dreams Quintasan
<cjohnston> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624666/ is the email i just got 10 minutes ago
<bambee_> 'night
<JontheEchidna> cjohnston: thanks, I think I got all of them
<cjohnston> sweet.. I'll let you know in an hour or so
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> JontheEchidna: that one long url, could you use goo.gl and shorten it by chance?
<JontheEchidna> cjohnston: done
<afiestas> Question to kde-hardware-mailist: Can we say that we support NM0.9? 
<afiestas> answer: > 	Yes, nm09 branch supports everything that the master branch does now.
<afiestas> ping me when I can test it with ubuntu packages
<JontheEchidna> cjohnston: btw, is there a way we can nudge the burndown line up a bit, since the first few days have inaccurate counts?
<yofel> debfx uploaded a snapshot of the nm0.9 branch to oneiric (and experimental PPA)
<cjohnston> JontheEchidna: you mean the trend line?
<JontheEchidna> cjohnston: yeah
<cjohnston> tell me where you want it set to and I'll make it happen
<JontheEchidna> cjohnston: It looks like if the highest point was 49 it would be a more accurate representation of what needs to be done
<cjohnston> JontheEchidna: lets wait until after the next run (it starts at 33 after) and see where it goes prior to updating it?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<sheytan> apachelogger ping ping ping
<sheytan> fire ping
<sheytan> call 911
<valorie> isn't that 000 in Europe?
<valorie> I thought we were the only ones with the inane 911
<valorie> "hello operator, can you tell me the number for 911?"
<valorie> - Homer Simpson
<JontheEchidna> 112, iirc
<valorie> seems like apachelogger would be in bed, or out partying
<valorie> if my time-sense has returned
<yofel> about right
<yofel> it is 112 here in germany, not sure about austria
<JontheEchidna> 112 is the whole EU
<yofel> good :D
#kubuntu-devel 2011-06-12
<sheytan> valorie it's 112 in europe, we in Poland even have 3 different number for ER, fire brigade and police :D
<valorie> sheesh
<sheytan> so, if apacheloggers isin't present, the i'll show you something
<sheytan> he will miss that amazing stuff ;d
<sheytan> http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/9408/choose2.png kaboom
<sheytan> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/3743/login2n.png
<sheytan> way better then yesterday :D
<valorie> beautiful!
<sheytan> yeah!
<valorie> I like the time&date down there better
<sheytan> and this one will be the default for Kubuntu. I must be :D
<yofel> well, police is 110 here, though for the sake of EU unification you can get the police from 112 too
<sheytan> you'll vote for me valorie, right? :D
<valorie> you need votes?
<sheytan> just in case ;d
<valorie> I'm not seeing a diff between the two?
<sheytan> you mean?
<valorie> between your two links -- they look identical when I switch between them
<sheytan> valorie, impossible. wait
<sheytan> valorie http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2011/06/lightdm-makieta.html
<cjohnston> JontheEchidna: seems good
<sheytan> with english version, extra for you guys ;)
<valorie> ah!
<valorie> I din't get the login one
<valorie> somehow
<valorie> I like the grayed out, above
<valorie> very cool
<sheytan> yeah, it shows more which user was choosen :D
<JontheEchidna> interesting names :P
<sheytan> JontheEchidna: hah, i took them, with the avatars from the default lightdm theme (if it's not only a mockup still)
<JontheEchidna> I feel sorry for Dick Worrhing
<sheytan> so, apachelogger will have a nice suprise when he wokes up ;D
<sheytan> i'm going to sleep, it's really time for me now.
<sheytan> bye all :)
<shadeslayer> thats so fancy
<JontheEchidna> haha, my dog just chomped a mosquito out of mid-air
<yofel> your dog should become an ninja and package stuff
<DarkwingDuck> cjohnston: Pong
<cjohnston> sir
<DarkwingDuck> cjohnston: I just noticed the ping and querry
<cjohnston> it seems like it is stable now
<cjohnston> what number would you like
<DarkwingDuck> Hmmz?
<cjohnston> oh.. sorry DarkwingDuck 
<cjohnston> i thought you were Jon.. :-/ I need to go to bed
<cjohnston> was point out earlier the issues with the blueprints that you were tied to a bunch of them
<cjohnston> I believe all kubuntu stuff is now working on status.ubuntu.com
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I've got to fix a few of these blueprints
<valorie> big earthquake in Italy
<valorie> 7.7
<valorie> :(
<valorie> http://w3.gdacs.org/reports.asp?ID=109846
<valorie> good lord, who is that crazy David Wonderly with 15 items to do?
<valorie> us Kubuntu Members have some work too
<cjohnston> when you take a task, change it from kubuntu-members to yourself
<valorie> some stuff like blogging will be hard to match up to that 
<valorie> until someone just marks it DONE
<valorie> since harald has blogging, more blogging, microblogging, plus some blogging
<cjohnston> ya.. my suggestion would be to clean up some of the blogging stuff.. like the blogging more blogging even more blogging stuff is kinda overboard...
<valorie> for all of us
<valorie> "overboard"
<valorie> that's the definition of Harald!
<valorie> lol
<cjohnston> just leave it assigned to kubuntu memebrs, when the first person blogs mark in progress, at the end of the cycle mark done
<jussi> apachelogger: wake up!! 
 * micahg waves to jussi 
<jussi> o/ micahg
<fabo> debfx: isn't it premature to close bug 785433 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 785433 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Touch end events not handled" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785433
<fabo> I expected an improved patch as suggested by upstream
<debfx> fabo: well that comment was added after the package was uploaded but I agree it should be re-opened
<Quintasan> \o
<nigelb> o/
<jussi> apachelogger: pingaling
<jussi> Quintasan: got your board yet? 
<Quintasan> Nope
<jussi> bah
<jussi> any progress? 
<Quintasan> Waiting for payment confirmation from Slowscale
<jussi> but you have spoken to them? 
<Quintasan> three times
<Quintasan> two services requests were closed
<Quintasan> and one is still unassigned
<jussi> Quintasan: lol
<jussi> stupid
 * Quintasan shakes fists at meego
<Quintasan> jussi: upstream includes debian/ in source @_@
<yofel> o/
<Quintasan> yofel: \o
<jussi> Quintasan:heh
<yofel> which upstream?
<Quintasan> Meego
<Quintasan> Malitit keyboard to be exact
<jussi> Im just grumbling at freescale for sending both me and Harald dud cards
<yofel> for what do they package? etch :D ?
<Quintasan> FFS
<Quintasan> fcking qmake
 * Quintasan tries to reuse upstream packaging
<shadeslayer> \o
<fabo> yofel: maemo
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> hey fabo
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: \o
 * yofel notes that there's still enough for everyone on the 4.7 packaging list
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: How important are malitit packages?
<shadeslayer> someone willing to finish up KDE PIM?
<shadeslayer> because i can't get the headers to compile 
<yofel> I could look at it after my headache from looking at smoke is gone
 * Quintasan kills qmake
<bulldog98> Quintasan: the Qt guy do that too :)
<Quintasan> FFS
<Quintasan> bulldog98: Do what?
<Quintasan> Kill QMake?
<bulldog98> Quintasan: yes
<bulldog98> they’ll switch to something else
<yofel> seriously?
<yofel> \o/
<Quintasan> \o/
<shadeslayer> when did that happen?
<bulldog98> yofel: one of the Qt guys told me they want to switch for Qt5
<Quintasan> What, are you not satisfied with it shadeslayer?
<yofel> well, at least some things that happen are good
<bulldog98> they don’t know if that’ll be cmake or something else
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i haven't seen anything on the interwebz about the switch
 * yofel hopes not autotools...
 * Quintasan votes for cmake
<shadeslayer> if they do, awesome
 * bulldog98 too
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh crap, not autotools
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-
<shadeslayer> worse than qmake
<shadeslayer> i don't know how the GNOME guys live with it
<Quintasan> >GNOME
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> don't even mention that name
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> yofel: i'll fix up the changelog and document other stuff, then you can take over
<shadeslayer> for PIM
<yofel> k
<Quintasan> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/81085
<Quintasan> any idea?
 * Quintasan sometimes hates new dh
<yofel> /bin/sh: ./gen-tests-xml.sh: Permission denied ?
<Quintasan> yeah
<shadeslayer> yeah thats what i'm thinking as well
<yofel> sure it's +x ?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: disable tests?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: protip
<Quintasan> override_dh_auto_test should do it
<Quintasan> empty override
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: does this go into main?
<Quintasan> hmm, probably
<Quintasan> since we want it as a keyboard for Plasma Active
<shadeslayer> then don't disable it
<Quintasan> default Plasma virtual keyboard is not good enough
<shadeslayer> will probably be bought up in the MIR 
<Quintasan> tests fail anyways
<Quintasan> I will deal with them later
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> works when I +x it in the source tree
<jussi> shadeslayer: hows my blink going? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: finishing up kde pim, will start on it in 30 minutes
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: reuse upstream packaging
<jussi> excellent!!
<Quintasan> it's mostly done
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: there were some other deps right
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You will have to get py-sipsimple into our repos first
<Quintasan> And then getting blink should be easy
<Quintasan> Try getting it into Debian later
<shadeslayer> is it in debian?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Quintasan> It is not
<Quintasan> AFAIK
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Maltit is halfway done, I can't get tests to work
<Quintasan> cjohnston: How often are the burndown graphs refreshed?
<shadeslayer> yofel: packaging pushed to lp:~rohangarg/kdepim/ubuntu 
<yofel> that's 4.4?
<shadeslayer> or rather will be in a second
<shadeslayer> yofel: 4.4.11 
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer> need to delete older branch
<shadeslayer> kdone
<yofel> hm, should I keep the old kdebindings changelog in the new smokegen package?
<shadeslayer> onto blink now
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: burndown graphs?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw maltit has its own git repo and everything now
<yofel> shadeslayer: burndown graphs: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://wiki.meego.com/Maliit/Viva_la_Revolution
<shadeslayer> yofel: fancy
<shadeslayer> yofel: also ... ew flash
<yofel> flash? didn't notice...
<shadeslayer> yeah ff shows a nice flash block button on the image
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i might have to package all of these : http://download.ag-projects.com/SipClient/
<shadeslayer> hmm ... xcaplib and msrplib are not in the archives
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: around?
<shadeslayer> jussi: can you file packaging requests for python-msrplib , python-xcaplib and python-sipsimple ?
<apachelogger> jussi: you realize you told me to wake up at 9 :O
<apachelogger> are you mad?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: not as important, seeing as we do not have 4.7 and the new plasma-mobile/active rolled on annoy-rick yet
<apachelogger> though once we have it becomes critical ;)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: going to eat now
<Quintasan> something urgent?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sure, MoDaX answered my question anyways
<apachelogger> sheytan: I like like like like like
<apachelogger> now if I found the time to make that a qml mockup :S
<apachelogger> g
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke http://paste.kde.org/80971/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i generated that using qdbusxml2cpp ... but in the constructor it does not connect to the dbus interface first, should i hand edit that?
<apachelogger> getting a db error
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/625142/
<apachelogger> sheytan: what do I see there?
<shadeslayer> tabfail? :D
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> you two are killing me
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adapter_pattern
<apachelogger> read and understand why it does not connect to the debus interface
<apachelogger> *dbus even
 * shadeslayer looks
<cjohnston> Quintasan: at :33 after
<Quintasan> cjohnston: Make it :37 :P
<Quintasan> 13:37
<cjohnston> why
<cjohnston> just cause
<cjohnston> lol
<mfraz74> Is akonadi-facebook going to be packaged for 11.10?
<sheytan> apachelogger glad you like it. I wish to have some nature wallpapers default in kubuntu, but KDE won't do that :(
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://i.imgur.com/DgCSC.png
<apachelogger> all done
<sheytan> apachelogger great! Keep working on it. Oneric will rock even more :D
 * apachelogger does not plan on working on it :P
<apachelogger> just playing around with qml
<sheytan> apachelogger any body does?
<apachelogger> sheytan: not if you do not send it to the mailing list :P
<sheytan> apachelogger can you do that? I unsubscribed from. :)
<TJB> hi
<TJB> i have a question
<TJB> why can't GNOME and KDE just merge
<TJB> it's annoying having apps made for GNOME and apps made for KDE
<Quintasan> TJB: Ha, ask GNOME ;)
<bigbrovar> hi guys  which package replaced kde-devel on Kubuntu 11.04? 
<yofel> shadeslayer: erm, re kdepim...
<Quintasan> !info kde-devel
<ubottu> Package kde-devel does not exist in natty
<Quintasan> !info kde-devel maverick
<ubottu> Package kde-devel does not exist in maverick
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: ^
<yofel> IIRC that has been gone for quite a while
<Quintasan> Did you mean kde-sc-dev-latest?
<yofel> shadeslayer: you have a debian/patches/debian-changes-4\:4.4.11.1+l10n-0ubuntu1 which reverts the install patch...
<yofel> hm, no, I have that here
<bigbrovar> Quintasan: Well am just looking for a way to setup kde build environment (trying to build the latest amarok from git)  before I use a metapackaged named kde-devel, but it seems to be missing on kubuntu 11.04
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: hmmm, sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<yofel> hm...
<bigbrovar> Quintasan: thanks, I wonder why i didnt even think of that before. :p 
<Quintasan> bigbrovar: We also have Project Neon if you want to run MASTER KDE
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://i.imgur.com/UuAVu.png
<apachelogger> look how beautiful
<bigbrovar> Quintasan: em, I think I would pass. Just wanna test run the latest amarok :p
 * yofel reminds Quintasan that amarok doesn't build in neon
<shadeslayer> yofel: hehe
<shadeslayer> yofel: dude, grab a clean tarball
<yofel> shadeslayer: this is freakin confusing..
 * Quintasan reminds yofel that Amarok wants qtscriptgenerator
<shadeslayer> the one from debian is no good
<sheytan> apachelogger does squers, mmmm, amazing :)
<yofel> I know... to much todo -.-
<yofel> shadeslayer: why?
<shadeslayer> yofel: the one from debian has l10n stuff
<shadeslayer> which we don't need
<yofel> why not just put that into not-installed?
<yofel> then agian...
<yofel> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/include/libkleopatraclient/core/command.h': No such file or directory
<yofel> *sigh*
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> yofel: i have the fixed install files for that, but
<shadeslayer> that file *should* be installed
<shadeslayer> and if you notice, its only kleopatra which has these issues
<yofel> it even has the install command in CMakeLists.txt, wtf...
 * sheytan must admit he is proud of his lightdm mockup
<Quintasan> Dem squares
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> yofel: i have no idea whats happening there
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://i.imgur.com/2hOac.png
<apachelogger> getting there
<apachelogger> you knwo
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> you really could do this yourself
<sheytan> apachelogger i hate to code. Really
<apachelogger> that is not coding
<sheytan> it doesn't give me this feeling i have when gimping
<apachelogger> you define your UI
<apachelogger> nothing more than that
<apachelogger> make a canvas here
<apachelogger> put an item in there
<apachelogger> add a rect that is blue and put a text beneath it
<apachelogger> add another item at the bottom, put a row of date and time in there, draw a rect of height 1 and below it a row of 3 rects with diffrerent colors
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/625190/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: instead of typing that, do what sheytan tells you to do :P
<Quintasan> will be faster :P
<apachelogger> most boring thing ever
<apachelogger> also row gives you the ability to define an animation as things get add/removed (which would then be the selection of a user)
<sheytan> apachelogger no thank you :D
<apachelogger> nothign exciting to see,please move on
<apachelogger> actually getting a more sexy drop shadow for the text might require a develop0r
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It involves Pyth0rn?
<sheytan> i don't think so ;d
<yofel> shadeslayer: may I hit you?
<yofel> -- NO usable assuan found for Kleopatra
<shadeslayer> O_O
 * Quintasan hands yofel a hammer
<Quintasan> There you go, Sir.
<yofel> and libkleopartaclient is only build with that condition
 * shadeslayer grabs a fez
<shadeslayer> sigh
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Who the hell taught you to read build log :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> all the exams must have caused permanent damage, so he forgot again
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> I sense that apachelogger was responsible for part of shadeslayer's training
<shadeslayer> yofel: one other thing, libindicate-qt-dev is set as Not found
<Quintasan> I and yofel == Recommends: reading-logs (>= 1.0)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> indeed
<yofel> heh
<yofel> not sure what's wrong with indicate yet
<sheytan> apachelogger: so will you put this mockup on the mailing list?
<sheytan> for me ;D
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw if you took debians packaging + debians tarball, you'd get a shit load of mo files in the install files that you would have to get rid of manually
<yofel> which I currently did, I'll rather find the issues and let you fix them :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> i just copied over the install files from our old packaging
<shadeslayer> yofel: you deleted each one of them by hand? :O
<yofel> shadeslayer: let me rephrase that to:  I didn't even get as far as bothering about that yet
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<shadeslayer> great
<yofel> libindicate-qt-dev seems to need pkg-config
<yofel> wonder why that worked before
<shadeslayer> yofel: uhm : W: GPG error: http://localhost oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F0FB9482DA96D7C5
<yofel> in pbuilder?
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> I probably didn't add the key
<yofel> pbuilder should ignore it anyway
<yofel> yeah, installing pkg-config helps for indicate-qt
<yofel> now back to assuan...
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> yofel: i think we have to install libassuan2-dev
<shadeslayer> but i can't test since i'm now getting unmet deps
<yofel> libassuan-dev 2.0 Breaks libassuan2-dev
<yofel> latter has a removal request 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plz put sheytan's mockup on the ml
<yofel> wth, does 'vanilla' flavour even mean...
<shadeslayer> didn't you do that already?
<shadeslayer> yofel: icecream? :D
<yofel> nah, my icecc setup is broken here
<yofel> :P
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<apachelogger> I think I am too stupid for qml models :O
<yofel> hm, maybe the point is that I'm building for O
 * yofel builds for natty
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> darn
<jussi> apachelogger: can has image ?
<apachelogger> see friendface comment
<apachelogger> sheytan: can you qml export your mock
<sheytan> apachelogger sec
<apachelogger> or at least manually export all them pictures?
<shadeslayer> yofel: did it build fine for natty?
<yofel> no, missing build-deps
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> yofel: probably boost
<yofel> right
<shadeslayer> yeah i bumped that for oneiric
<jussi> shadeslayer: wow. looks like they did some updating... there are natty repos here o.O http://sipsimpleclient.com/wiki/SipInstallation
<yofel> well, if that builds for natty now we can take the packaging and go straight to 4.6 for O
<shadeslayer> jussi: ok, so what do you want me to do now :P
<yofel> geh
<jussi> shadeslayer: get it into debian! :D
 * yofel adds natty-backports to pbuilder
<shadeslayer> jussi: yeah i'm working on them
<sheytan> apachelogger http://www.sendspace.com/file/6rnndg
 * sheytan feels weak. Need coffee
<sheytan> coffee + apple cake = win!
<yofel> shadeslayer: builds fine in natty
<yofel> well, the cmake part at least
<shadeslayer> oh
 * sheytan dissapears for a while
<yofel> wonder what's wrong with our libassuan2, although kdepim 4.6 doesn't complain about it
<shadeslayer> jussi: whats your email id?
<jussi> shadeslayer: for blink? or? 
<shadeslayer> for blink
<shadeslayer> i'm sending a email to their mailing list
<jussi> jussi01 at sip2sip
<jussi> oh wait
<jussi> jussi at jussi01 dot com
<shadeslayer> okay xD
<jussi> I thought you wanted to try call me
<shadeslayer> lol
<jussi> (which would be nice to test
<shadeslayer> i actually need someone to test file transfers on tp
<shadeslayer> since they apparently fixed that
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> now my sheytan is gone
<jussi> shadeslayer: i cant seem to make the damn thing apply changes to setting though.
<apachelogger> meh
<shadeslayer> jussi: for blink?
<jussi> shadeslayer: yup
<shadeslayer> no idea 
<shadeslayer> jussi: maybe you need to refresh the cache?
<jussi> shadeslayer: huh? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: after applying settings : kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<jussi> shadeslayer: O.o
<jussi> shadeslayer: I shouldnt have to do anything like that to apply which micrphone I want the damn thing to use
<yofel> what's blink btw.? ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: sip client
<jussi> yofel: sip client
<jussi> LOL
<shadeslayer> xD
<yofel> heh
<jussi> yofel: http://icanblink.com/
<shadeslayer> sure you can
<shadeslayer> ok mail sent, lets see what happens
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do you haz tp kde with file transfer ability?
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/t13ao.png
<apachelogger> I have .prn in my qml
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i don't see .prn
<yofel> now that starts resembling something ^^
<yofel> not .prn though
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: probably
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: compiled yesterday
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: make the icons at the bottom oxygen icons
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do you have the file transfer branch?
<shadeslayer> s/branch/repo
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> which module I want?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you realize that oxygen icons do not fit into the overall theme?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: This theme is fabulous
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/QCiDo.png
<Quintasan> background is meh
<Quintasan> but the design
<Quintasan> is so stylish
<yofel> they look like the oxygen buttons though, just monochrome
<yofel> which fits better here
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> i quite like the design myself ;)
<shadeslayer> just the icons at the bottom look weird .... different from the oxygen icons
<yofel> how?
<sheytan> apachelogger done something cool for me? :D
<yofel> http://i.imgur.com/QCiDo.png
<yofel> sheytan: ^
<sheytan> yofel great! :D
<sheytan> apachelogger now add some animations and create a screencast to blow us away with this beauty ;d
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/81181
<shadeslayer> you need latest tp-qt btw
<shadeslayer> kfoodtiem
<Quintasan>  0.71
<Quintasan> fffff
 * Quintasan updates in oneric
<Quintasan> one-eye-rick
<yofel> O
<yofel> shorter :P
<Quintasan> like
<Quintasan> O_O
<Quintasan> it should be
<Quintasan> O_X
<Quintasan> :D
<yofel> :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: I am not meant to do that
<sheytan> apachelogger but you can :)
<apachelogger> no I can't 
<apachelogger> I do not have the next idea about that stuff
<sheytan> apachelogger what do you mean with next idea?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: When using source format 3.0 I need 7 in compat and depends
<Quintasan> ?
<apachelogger> no
<Quintasan> huh?
<yofel> I think you're mixing debhelper and dpkg-source
<yofel> don't think they depend much on the other
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> herpty derpty
<Quintasan> whatever, updating telepathy-qt4
<yofel> you might as well update to dh8
<apachelogger> brrrr
<apachelogger> what a madness this qml is
<apachelogger> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qml-package.html
<Quintasan> I thought u like QML
<yofel> shadeslayer: if you add pkg-config to build-depends and use boost 1.42 kdepim builds fine on natty, so I would say add go straight ahead to 4.6 for oneiric
<apachelogger> sheytan: can you send me the play button like button thing from the login box plz
<sheytan> apachelogger sure
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/8624/gobutton.png
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Now I have that file transfer magic
<JontheEchidna> sweet: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C%2B%2B0x#Object_construction_improvement
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/ZkwpP.png
<apachelogger> would be more fun without a netbook
<yofel> that login screen will mark the last used entry by default so I can just press enter to choose it?
<yofel> or better show the password dialog right away if only one user exists
<apachelogger> implementation details
<sheytan> yofel if only one user will exist,  it should show the password dialog right away. If more, it can show default or last used user
<apachelogger> more interesting is how to drag a selected user from the listview into the login box
<apachelogger> which seems like a fishy thing no matter how to approach the problem
<sheytan> apachelogger you just click on a avatar, then it slides down to its centered possition, the other avatars slide to eachother (to don't leave empty space), then the input box for password appears with the login button. You type a password, hit enter or click the button and youre done
<apachelogger> AND HOW DO YOU IMPLEMENT THAT WITHOUT HAVING UGLYNESS SPEW OUT OF ALL ENDS????????
<yofel> sheytan: then I'm happy ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger ends of what?
<Quintasan> code
<Quintasan> He most likely meant code
<Quintasan> since if mockup is ugly then we dont want it
<Quintasan> and this one is certainly interesting
<sheytan> i don't get it. it's all simple with some animations. How an implementation of this should be crappy at code side  when using a qml?
<Quintasan> talk is cheap
<Quintasan> show me the code
<sheytan> Quintasan you know i'm not writing code. Just designing. Even if, i still think it shouldn't be hard to implement this
<Quintasan> sheytan: You say it is simple, using effects might be simple but implementing them is hard
<Quintasan> Besides, it's apachelogger we are talking about
<JontheEchidna> <3 range-based-for-loops in c++0x: http://paste.ubuntu.com/625268/
<sheytan> Quintasan: Well, i'm leaving this for developers. They know how to take care of that
<Quintasan> He sometimes gets more mad than he usually is
<sheytan> Quintasan we all do
<Quintasan> sheytan: apparently, the last step in every Kubuntu Developer is becoming an apachelogger
 * Quintasan isn't crazy enough
<sheytan> if this helps you create better software, then why not :D
<Quintasan> sheytan: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development
<Quintasan> Kubuntu Ninja Dojo
<sheytan> I don't think i'll have that much time
<Quintasan> I thought the same stuff
<Quintasan> Now look what the hell I am doing :P
<sheytan> Quintasan do you work? Or school only?
<Quintasan> part-time work and school
<Quintasan> also
<Quintasan> >only
<Quintasan> >school only
<sheytan> when i was in school, i was spending lots more time helping kubuntu
<sheytan> that's how the new page came out
<sheytan> which is still under development (code side)
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: hey, ping me when you come back. I'm uploading the kubuntu web page code for ya so you can start developing it :)
<Quintasan> sheytan: Well, whatever, the type of work you are doing is what we need now
<Quintasan> no matter how software is good, if we have a shitty website we make a BAD first impression
<sheytan> Quintasan you mean artwork?
<Quintasan> or artwork, yeah
<sheytan> right
<sheytan> that's why i'm doing it
<sheytan> the web site sucks as hell
<Quintasan> sheytan: feeling like designing a Project Neon Badge at some point?
 * yofel wonders if he should bother to mention the wiki...
<sheytan> yofel already did
<sheytan> but it's crap. need a new one
<sheytan> Quintasan sure, but not today :)
 * sheytan is out for a while
 * apachelogger is too stupid for this
<Quintasan> I'll pretend I did not see the statement above
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
 * yofel wonders if you can edit the channel logs
<tsimpson> yofel: not unless you can convince the canonical sys-admins to do it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: okay, trying to send you a wallpaper
<yofel> figured as much ^^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nope
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: still grayed out
<Quintasan> It's grayed out in here too
<shadeslayer> ffffuuuuuuuu
<shadeslayer> and its grayed out just for you
<JontheEchidna> X crapped its pants
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: radeon?
<JontheEchidna> intel
<Quintasan> lul
<JontheEchidna> I was starting a VM in virtualbox
<mfraz74> what produces the popups when hovering over smilies in either choqok or kmail?
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: the tooltip i guess?
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: well any idea why it breaks after a while to look like this http://twitpic.com/5an2dc ?
<mfraz74> also seems to do something funny when I do a whois in Choqok
<shadeslayer> to say my interwebz is being sucky would be a understatement
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: in the last emoticon?
<apachelogger> BS
<apachelogger> supposedly the best option would be to move the items around
<apachelogger> the thought of that scares me quite a bit though
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: where that white box is should be the original smily in text format ie. ;)
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> it is broken indeed
<shadeslayer> mfraz74: i have no idea, could you please file a bug
<mfraz74> shadeslayer: what do i file it against?
<JontheEchidna> ^with KDE
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i think he means what component
<mfraz74> yes, that's what i meant
<shadeslayer> KToolTip would be in kdelibs right?
<mfraz74> Odd thing is when I booted up this morning it was working fine, now it isn't
<shadeslayer> jussi: ok so upstream just contacted me
<shadeslayer> jussi: there's good news and bad news
<shadeslayer> jussi: what do you want to hear first?
<jussi> bad
<shadeslayer> jussi: blink will have to be postponed for next cycle
<jussi> why?
<shadeslayer> the good news is that they're working on getting the packages into debian but are not 'ready' yet
<shadeslayer> jussi: i've forwarded a copy of the mail to you
<jussi> ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: okay so can push to the kde packagers repo?
<shadeslayer> what about oneiric
<shadeslayer> so
<shadeslayer> jussi: blink postponed
<shadeslayer> sorry but i'd rather not have conflicting packages
<shadeslayer> makes a mess later on
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i'm almost ready with KDE PIM 4.4.11
<shadeslayer> will be pushing it in a couple of minutes to bzr
<shadeslayer> yofel: assuan still not picked up -.-
<apachelogger> how the flip does on make stuff centered in a qml listview
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: ping
<yofel> shadeslayer: I don't have a solution for oneiric  other than skipping 4.4 and going to 4.6 which builds fine
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ok pushing to packagers then, after adding pkg-config
<yofel> or disable the lib package if you want to get it to build
<yofel> I don't know anything about assuan :/
<shadeslayer> me neither
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: sounds good
 * bulldog98 is ready with kdepim-runtime
<yofel> I would just go to 4.6 since that's what we want for both O and natty
<shadeslayer> ok so here's the plan
<shadeslayer> push with kubuntu_install_headers and libassuan
<shadeslayer> do not release this
<shadeslayer> go straight to 4.6
 * bulldog98 is woundering where to upload the runtime stuff?
<yofel> kdepim-runtime/ubuntu IMO, since 4.6 is out we don't need to split the packaging anymore
<yofel> or will there be another 4.4 release?
<shadeslayer> don't think so
<shadeslayer> 4.4.11 was a forced release
<shadeslayer> because of some critical bug
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: all yours
<shadeslayer> branch from lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kdepim/ubuntu
<yofel> hm, isn't "[kubuntu-members] Ensure NM 0.9 works with KDE: TODO" done?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I already have a merge request for that, but I can’t accept it, because I haven’t the rights
<bulldog98> yofel: that doesn’t work
<yofel> bulldog98: what?
<bulldog98> It’s making plasma crashing 
<bulldog98> NM 0.9
<yofel> hm, not for me, but I don't do more than simple wifi
<bulldog98> on one pc on the other not
<bulldog98> yofel: on the pc it crashes it even doesn’t do wifi stuff
<bulldog98> which I find wired
<yofel> trace?
 * apachelogger has not the slightest of ieas how to make an image in qml grayscaled
<apachelogger> perhaps overlay with gray rect on marginal opacity :S
 * apachelogger just realized what he said and kicks himself
<yofel> package latest kdepim is in progress though
<bulldog98> and kded is also crashing, but I have to relogin to reproduce this
<bulldog98> yofel: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/300
<yofel> doesn't seem to like wicd...
<yofel> install kdebase-workspace-dbg and try again..
<bulldog98> yofel: btw why is knm-runtime deinstalled when you install 0.9?
<yofel> the monolithic app is deprecated upstream so there's no point in splitting the package
 * bulldog98 sees that it somehow tries to call the wicd backend, but I don’t know why
<bulldog98> Object::connect: No such signal WicdNetworkManager::wwanEnabledChanged(bool)
<bulldog98> Object::connect: No such signal WicdNetworkManager::wwanHardwareEnabledChanged(bool)
<apachelogger> kaput
<yofel> I get the feeling it's written for 4.7
<bulldog98> yofel: I thought it depends on it
<bulldog98> because there was a change in the solid backend
 * bulldog98 needs 30min to download that dbg stuff (I need a speed upgrade)
<bulldog98> but I need to lay the cable by myself (25 m)
<yofel> apachelogger: btw, was there any talk in randa going on when we'll see 4.6.85?
<yofel> *on about when
<bulldog98> how can I disable the sound of the keyboard that I have since I installed sound-theme-freedesktop?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: sound of the keyboard?
<apachelogger> yofel: yes, there is no KDE 5 :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: running oneiric?
<yofel> apachelogger: I wasn't talking about KDE, but about 4.6.85 :P
<apachelogger> yofel: frameworks 5 will be released ASAP after Qt 5, so I'd suppose no frameworks 5 until tp/alpha of Qt 5
<bambee> evening
<bulldog98> update an reboot an if you are on tty you get keyboard sounds if you tip something
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, all fishy versions
<apachelogger> yofel: when its ready :P
<apachelogger> yofel: see release schedule
<yofel> apachelogger: ah, so 4 days ago, good to know :P
<apachelogger> well, you know, dirk is a busy man
<bulldog98> and they are annoing (I don’t mean the sound if I normaly tip, you get a a sound if you delete some char for eg)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: on tty?
<yofel> true
<apachelogger> that is completely unrelated to the freedesktop sound theme
<apachelogger> but rather a pcspkr thing
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I also get it in konversation if I tip and everywhere
<apachelogger> well, pcspkr is a kernel module :P
<apachelogger> the kernel knows everything you type
<bulldog98> apachelogger: how to disable it
<apachelogger> whereas freedeesktop only knows what you type in a freedesktop enabled application
<apachelogger> tty is certainly not one of those
<apachelogger> bulldog98: dunno
<apachelogger> blacklist the kernel module I'd guess
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: hey, get the code here: https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/kubuntu.zip?w=87b9f0f8&dl=1 :)
<bulldog98> It still pings if I unload that module ar
<DarkwingDuck> Garg, I need to log in?
<shadeslayer> uh what?
<bulldog98> project neon has a bug in calligra package description (it says gwenview instead of calligra)
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: thanks, fixing
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: It's not letting me download.
<shadeslayer> ok i'm starting with marble
<shadeslayer> small and simple hopefully
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: do you have a dropbox account?
<yofel> you can share stuff on u1
<yofel> (when it works for a change)
<sheytan> yofel no kde version no using it. Besides i would have to upload the file again
<yofel> true
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: Nope, never used dropbox and when I created an account it still tells me that I'm not authorized.
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: give me your email you have registred with and i invite you then you can get it and we can share artwork for the page like i did with the previous developer :)
<DarkwingDuck> david.wonderly@kubuntu.org
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: invitation send, now wait till i put the file into the folder :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: around?
<sheytan> shadeslayer yep
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i can haz some artwork for first blog post?
<shadeslayer> trivial artwork i might add
<sheytan> shadeslayer sure, shoot
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i want this http://apachelog.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/love.png?w=400&h=160 << in I <3 Kubuntu & KDE
<shadeslayer> xD
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> It's not late but I'm unusually tired :S
<shadeslayer> i just had a shot of coffee
<shadeslayer> i can't go to bed for another 6-7 hours now
<Quintasan> No coffee policy here
<shadeslayer> i wish they had coffee injections
<shadeslayer> then i wouldn't have to bother with the whole, boil milk and pour coffee in it procedure
<sheytan> shadeslayer any size?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: same size would be fine
<shadeslayer> i have to figure out how to use this editor as well
<yofel> I somehow don't like the WYSISYG editor on wordpress so I ended up writing in html till now
 * bulldog98 has a nice changlog entry for kdepim
<yofel> hopefully shorter than shadeslayers ^^
<bulldog98> yofel: equal
<yofel> heh
<bulldog98> :) added a bunch of sublibs and removed some and so on
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: Got it thank you.
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<bulldog98> yofel: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/301
<yofel> nice, why ubuntu0 though?
<bulldog98> yofel: course of local builds and than testing
<bulldog98> on my pc
<yofel> ah
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/9791/shadeslayerbanerr.png
<shadeslayer> darn it
<shadeslayer> sheytan: use imgur!
<sheytan> no, it breaks the quality
<apachelogger> I you me gur
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: kubuntu.zip is what you should get :)
<shadeslayer> bwahaha
<shadeslayer> sheytan: how does it break quality?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: omg new blog post coming up
 * bulldog98 now only needs to build kdepim :)
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: nice work
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: hmm? :D
<shadeslayer> on KDE PIM?
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: sorry, i ivited you into wrong folder. Accept the new invitation please :)
<sheytan> shadeslayer the uploaded image has worse quality then the oryginal one
<shadeslayer> ^^ huh, never notice that
<shadeslayer> *noticed
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: that, too :)
<apachelogger> ScottK, skaet: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-postponeds needs approval and listing for topics I suppose
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: new?
<apachelogger> haha
<shadeslayer> wel
<apachelogger> that sorta implies there ever was one
<apachelogger> lolz
<shadeslayer> s/new/first
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: +/
<bulldog98> :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<debfx> why do I get mails about blueprints I'm not subscribed to?
<bulldog98> debfx: kubuntu-member?
<bulldog98> +s
<yofel> probably since they're all assigned to kubuntu-dev
<apachelogger> ScottK, skaet: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-coding same for this one
 * bulldog98 needs faster inet (56 kB/s says apt)
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: you should understand the structure of the folders in dropbox. If you have any questions just ask, if you implement something new to the page, tell me :D
<debfx> apachelogger: is it necessary that our blueprints are assigned to kubuntu-dev?
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: dude thats fast
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: i have 30KBps
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: that’s at home
<apachelogger> debfx: why?
<debfx> apachelogger: because the spam needs to stop
<yofel> great, we need newer akonadi for 4.7
<apachelogger> debfx: yes they need to
<apachelogger> debfx: file a bug with lunchpad about the spam
<apachelogger> or create a filter
<debfx> apachelogger: ok, then we need to set a contact address for kubuntu-dev
<apachelogger> null@dev.root
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: I am getting ewws from the documentation todo
<apachelogger> please move to blueprints as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorkItemsHowto and other blueprints
<shadeslayer> sheytan: can you put it somewhere else?
<shadeslayer> because imageshack blocks me
<shadeslayer> or nvm
 * shadeslayer has a idea
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Okay, i'll get them
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: My harddrive failed so I'm getting back into the swing.
<sheytan> shadeslayer just save it to hdd then add  to blog fro hdd
<shadeslayer> sheytan: dude, i can't open that link, but nvm, i downloaded it to yofel's thinkpad and scp'd it over
<yofel> hahah
<sheytan> lol
<debfx> the server team has their bug mailing list as contact address, seems like a good solution to me
<shadeslayer> ok so who wants to proof read my post?
<yofel> gimme
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://kshadeslayer.wordpress.com/?p=1&preview=true
<shadeslayer> anyone else ^^
<yofel> shadeslayer: doesn't work, there's a review link at the bottom where you can send mails
<yofel> tired it with my neon post already
<yofel> *tried
 * shadeslayer looks
<yofel> the "Request Feeback" one
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger check mail
<shadeslayer> for some reason, i don't see the image at the bottom
<shadeslayer> i hope that gets fixed when i publish
<yofel> shadeslayer: about planets, make sure you use http and not https feed links, the planets can't read the https ones
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<yofel> at least the ubuntu one
<shadeslayer> now all i need is a avtar image
<shadeslayer> or whatever its called
<yofel> the picture is displayed as the html code, otherwise nice. In the first sentence you wrote i'll (missing capital)
<yofel> more like part of the img html is missing it seems
<sheytan> ttime to sleep
<sheytan> bye guys
<yofel> gn
<shadeslayer> yofel: dunno why it's not working
<yofel> what I see is
<yofel> <img class=”size-full wp-image-5″ title=”I <3 KDE & Kubuntu” src=”http://kshadeslayer.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/shadeslayerbanerr.png” alt=”I 
<yofel> as a link to the image
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> wait, after refreshing I only see
<yofel> <img class=”size-full wp-image-5″ title=”I 
<shadeslayer> yep, i'm trying to fix that
<yofel> I guess it doesn't like the < ^^
<shadeslayer> i have no idea whats happening
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> i'll add a unicode <3 then :P
<yofel> hehe
<apachelogger> I am spamming right now
<apachelogger> spam spam spam spam
<shadeslayer> yofel: try now
<yofel> shadeslayer: <3
<shadeslayer> yus
<apachelogger> I think I broke the intartubes
<yofel> works :)
<apachelogger> Still working... the gmail sez
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: y u spam me/
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because i ♥ you
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: On the Kubuntu front we have a action packed release cycle with possibly a new display manager ( LightDM *possibly* replacing KDM )
<apachelogger> that needs to go
<shadeslayer> why? :(
<apachelogger> neither true nor accepted nor anything
<apachelogger> that is only dangeruos
<shadeslayer> thats why i wrote *possibly*
 * apachelogger would rather not get flamed again
<shadeslayer> oh this stays then :P
 * shadeslayer adds "Flame apachelogger for this one"
<apachelogger> you realize that all of kubuntu is getting into cross fire over not commiting a crime, right?
<shadeslayer> yeah i know, removing, i was just kidding ;)
<apachelogger> otherwise good read
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you not want to maintain phonon in qtwebkit?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not yet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maybe at some point in the future
<shadeslayer> but i'm just swamped with work now
<apachelogger> that point better be soon
<apachelogger> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-multimedia&m=130779689626212&w=2
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh btw, for a item that has been postponed
<shadeslayer> do i list a reason on the white board why it has been postponed?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> what is being posponed?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: blink
<apachelogger> why is it being postponed?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://lists.ag-projects.com/pipermail/sipbeyondvoip/2011-June/001961.html
<apachelogger> this company is weird^3
<apachelogger> but so be it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: "On the Kubuntu front we have a action packed release cycle with a new package manager ( Muon replacing KPackageKit ), a focus on improving Kubuntu on ARM and touchscreen devices ( as Harald Sitter documents it in this blogpost ) and loads of other stuff!"
<shadeslayer> better?
<apachelogger> Arrr-m
<shadeslayer> ok so i'm publishing it
<ScottK> apachelogger: Done.
<shadeslayer> time to add to planets
<apachelogger> ScottK: merci
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: usually you'd add first to planets and then publish :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh .. the post won't get picked up?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> if I wrote a planet software it would not
<apachelogger> first scan: add new entry to db
<apachelogger> next scan with first entry: planetize blog post
<apachelogger> an alternate approach would be: rescan config -> new blog -> add to db -> first scan with entry published *past* db entry creation -> planetize 
<apachelogger> eitherway posts published before adding to the planet config would not get on the planet
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i'll just mark it as private and publish again
<shadeslayer> should work then
<apachelogger> not if publishing timestamp is the same :P
<yofel> I doubt the feed would send out a new entry
<apachelogger> yofel: please note that items assigned to kubuntu-members must not be anything but TODO
<yofel> oh, ok
<apachelogger> kubuntu-members acts as place holder since the work items stuff does not support no-assignee right now
 * yofel wonders how one can name a mobile barcode lib 'Prison'
<apachelogger> liboobs > libprison
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> *sigh* 5159/14203
<shadeslayer> there are like a bazillion revisions in here
<yofel> ubuntu planet config?
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> heh
<apachelogger> someone should wipe the history
<apachelogger> like amarokz did when they moved to gitty
<apachelogger> it is not like stuff from 5 years ago are going to be very intersting 
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> I don't think that was ever anywhere than bzr :P
<apachelogger> yofel: so?
<apachelogger> oh, I only mentioned amarok because they did it successfully 
<yofel> well, true too
<apachelogger> I doubt many people have a clone of the planet and update it weekly
<apachelogger> and I suppose rebranching when one needs to change something in like 3 years is not that much a problem
<shadeslayer> it would be so much fun if there was a power outage suddenly
<apachelogger> did my lightdm mail to kubuntu-devel get moderated btw?
<yofel> I think that branch get's updated pretty frequently. Only the config.ini though
 * apachelogger also thinks he sent the todo mail with the wrong mail addy ^^
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, not by the same people over and over again though :P
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you sent the todo mail to the right email
<yofel> yeah
<d_ed> apachelogger: I got your lightdm one with the mockup
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: but from the wrong one
<shadeslayer> ah yes
 * apachelogger cancels 
<shadeslayer> omg done
<shadeslayer> wtf http://kshadeslayer.wordpress.com/
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> is kdepim 4.6.0 packaged yet?
<apachelogger> gmail is driving me nutssss
<yofel> ask bulldog98
<shadeslayer> bulldog98 is working on that
<apachelogger> d_ed, shadeslayer: now there should be mail
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> how do i make it publish the post right now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: move you head close to the display and shout publish
<apachelogger> if it does not work
<apachelogger> pet your display
<apachelogger> if that does not work, tickle your fan
 * micahg thinks one should speak into the mouse...
<apachelogger> if that does not work, touch your laptop's private parts
<apachelogger> but not the USB ports
<shadeslayer> oh so i was doing it wrong when i tried to take picture?
<yofel> shadeslayer: should publish when you click publish if you didn't edit the settings
<apachelogger> they get all sorts of ticklish there
<shadeslayer> Status: Scheduled @_@
<apachelogger> now you are doomed
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> first rule of wordpress: never ever schedule anything
<yofel> micahg: you mean like the guy in the IT Crowd? ^^
<d_ed> apachelogger: what's new in this version?
 * micahg wonders if anyone here besides ScottK is old enough to get the reference
<micahg> yofel: nope
<apachelogger> d_ed: compared to what version?
<yofel> then I don't know...
<d_ed> the one you attached
<apachelogger> d_ed: it is the new sheytan mockup made into a qml thing
<apachelogger> d_ed: ah, nothing
<apachelogger> d_ed: it did not get through to kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> poor devel people ^^
<d_ed> ah, and you CCd me directly
<d_ed> ok cool
<apachelogger> yeah, I did not notice
<apachelogger> it all makes sense now:D
<apachelogger> also I might have had too much coffee
<apachelogger> oh my
 * yofel puts rum in apacheloggers coffee
<yofel> there you go, have some more :P
<micahg> yofel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19BWJQ8kjrw
<shadeslayer> is it necessary that my time stamp be newer than that of the newest post?
 * yofel actually watched that movie ^^
<yofel> been a while though
<shadeslayer> okay first post is up at http://kshadeslayer.wordpress.com
<shadeslayer> omg 25 views already <3
<yofel> heh
<yofel> It sure is fun watching the Dashboard :P
<shadeslayer> it sure is 
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I am uploading my results to my personal staging
<yofel> you could just use ninjas...
<yofel> doesn't matter though since it's released
<bulldog98> yofel: didn’t want to brake anything
<bulldog98> in ninjas
<yofel> hm, right, I've already put 4.7 stuff there
<bulldog98> yofel: and I didn’t want to brake kubuntu-ppa not even staging :)
<bulldog98> and to maybe rollback the versioning
<yofel> staging is there to be broken though :P
<yofel> anyway, vm
<yofel> *nvm
<bulldog98> apachelogger: how do you send mails via an email alias, which only sends you the mails?
<yofel> you specify an alternate sender address
<yofel> I can't do that since gmx doesn't allow that :S
<bulldog98> yofel: I found that out, too
<yofel> I wonder if I should move the dev stuff to a gmail acc.
<bulldog98> yofel: we need our own mailserver, so we can do anything we want :)
<yofel> hehe
<shadeslayer> i'd actually like gmail to tell to which account did the email arrive
<shadeslayer> that doesn't happen with mailing lists
<shadeslayer> ( since i'm subscribed to different lists with different addresses )
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I’m downloading every mail to my own system and wrap it trought sieve and my own local imap server
<shadeslayer> gmail > *
<shadeslayer> i've tried KDE PIM ... Desktop Email clients are not for me
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I love kdepim
<bulldog98> that’s the reason I package it :)
<ScottK> If someone has an idea about http://skitterman.wordpress.com/2010/09/05/look-before-you-leap-kubuntu-maverick/#comment-428 I'd appreciate it if you'd comment.
<shadeslayer> thats old
<yofel> somehow I'm too used to thunderbird, not that kmail2 is bad though
 * claydoh hearts kdepim, too  but has been using gmail for lots of stuff lately
<bulldog98> yofel: I use kmail2 since 4.5.?
<yofel> I've tried it a few times in the past, kmail2 is pretty nice. But I work with too many mails a day that I can just go and accept a temporary drop in productivity
<yofel> something for the summer holidays
<shadeslayer> oh that reminds me
<shadeslayer> yofel: we have a TODO on moving to OBS right?
<shadeslayer> do we want to proceed on that?
<shadeslayer> or continue with bzr?
<bulldog98> yofel: haven’t lost a mail I know of :)
<yofel> dunno, can they do daily builds? I haven't found the infrastructure for that
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  It's not.
<yofel> bulldog98: no, I mean that I'm just slower
<shadeslayer> afaik you can git pull in obs
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Comment is from today.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i was talking about the blog post
<ScottK> Yeah.  It was.
<yofel> let's move that to #p-n
<shadeslayer> sure
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If you move it to OBS, please remove any reference to Kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: okay
<micahg> ScottK: maybe usb-modeswitch?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you've used OBS right?
<ScottK> My only interaction with OBS has been to ask people to stop building packages on it for Debian/Ubuntu since they were crap.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: really?
<ScottK> micahg: No idea.  That's why I asked.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That and ignoring mails from people asking my why the Debian package $FOO won't build on OBS.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> ScottK: whats the problem with debian packages on OBS?
<ScottK> To start with they are generally made by people who don't know anything about Debian packaging.
<ScottK> They often have different names than proper Debian/Ubuntu packages and don't conflict with them properly.
<yofel> hm, I did get a choqok package to build on OBS on the first try, so it's doable
<yofel> their packaging guide for debian is a bit... very simple
<ScottK> But from the POV of Kubuntu, I think if you're using opensuse infrastructure to make stuff it's not really right totie it to Kubuntu in any way.
<yofel> and not really the debian way
<yofel> well, if bzr starts working at some point I'm happy with LP
<shadeslayer> ^^ +1
 * yofel wonders when that rollout was supposed to be
<bulldog98> yofel: Riddell’ll do it :)
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: i think wgrant was testing it on staging
<shadeslayer> but i have no idea what happened after that
<yofel> well, you just pinged him, so let's see if he as an update :P
<yofel> *has
<yofel> the manual uploads are a matter of running 2 commands for me so it's ~ok for now
<Riddell> yofel: I think it'll need a sysadmin to do it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: want this : http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/9223/ ?
<yofel> ah, well, we waited long enough already, so no real hurry there
<yofel> ScottK: what should I put on the packaging wiki btw. since we're not packaging people? ^^
<ScottK> yofel: I've given up.  I just call it KDE and the marketing people can get upset if they want to.
<yofel> good idea
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> yofel: the time stamp matters
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: i'm on planet ubuntu
<shadeslayer> but like 3 posts down
<yofel> and on planet KDE
<shadeslayer> same thing
<shadeslayer> but like 4-5 posts down
<shadeslayer> hm ... lets try and fix that
<yofel> meh, missing symbols again :/
<shadeslayer> ah okay, wp is using utc
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: saw the post already :)
<shadeslayer> yeah that doesn't matter, i want it to be the first post on the planetz :P
<yofel> you'll get your chance :P
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: so start a new post
 * bulldog98 noticed that he forgot to do a introducion at planet.kde.org
<shadeslayer> nah, its quite easy, just modify the timestamps
<shadeslayer> it'll be fixed in a couple of minutes
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: that’s cheating
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> I'll put my kde intro into the next neon update in 2 weeks
<shadeslayer> the original time stamp was like in january
<bulldog98> yofel: I’ll do that if I post my next post
<yofel> and how should I understand the 'if' ? :P
<yofel> you'll make apachelogger unhappy like that :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<bulldog98> something like KDE PIM 4.6 in Kubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> you don't want to do that
<bulldog98> yofel: between my last and the secondlast post there was almost a year
<yofel> ah, give me a bit to write up a kubuntu.org announcement for kdepim though. Enough people are confused already
<yofel> hehe
<bulldog98> yofel: only I post it and haven’t done the packaging
<yofel> that doesn't help :P
<bulldog98> than he defently has to add my name to that post :)
<yofel> if you finish it I'll add you name ;)
<yofel> *your
<bulldog98> yofel: now I can’t go sleeping until I got it :)
<yofel> hey, that would mean I would need to write the post today!
<yofel> take your time :P
<bulldog98> yofel: I think it’ll be finished within about today
<yofel> uh, when the hell did it become monday o.O
<bulldog98> yofel: about 30 min ago
<yofel> yeah, totally missed it...
<shadeslayer> yofel: how many hits did you get btw? :D
<shadeslayer> because the hits on my blog just exploded
<bulldog98> yofel: I give you an other hit
<bulldog98> you forgot a , which made it imposible to build (builddep list)
<bulldog98> s/yofel// s/hit//
<kubotu> bulldog98: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<yofel> 496 views all-time, 8 today, 56 on the day I posted my neon-update post
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: that was to you
<yofel> the ubuntu folks simply didn't care I think :S
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: hehe
<yofel> shadeslayer: should I post my neon post to kde after all to compete? :P
<shadeslayer> 453 views all-time     66 views today
<yofel> 2 weeks late is a bit ... though...
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: the bad was I needed 6 tries to figure that out
<yofel> lol, 453
<yofel> see how impatient we all were :P
<shadeslayer> oh just you wait :D
<yofel> maybe I'll post it, but with a note why it's delayed
<yofel> anyway, kdepimlibs comes first, I'll give you a handicap :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<yofel> grrrrr
<yofel> I totally don't get why these symbols are missing because I don't get where they even came from -.-
<yofel> ah, found, akonadi/subscriptiondialog_p.h  is a private header, right?
<yofel> using namespace Akonadi; - no wonder grep didn't find it -.-
<bulldog98> is it possible to set --debbuildopts in .pbuilderrc?
<yofel> it is, sec
<yofel> I use DEBBUILDOPTS="-j4" here, which gets applied from what I see
<shadeslayer> \o/ its at the top now
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<yofel> …
 * shadeslayer goes back to telepathy
<yofel> ah, the functions got replaced
<yofel> well, seems private from what I see
<shadeslayer> i'm taking up kate
<yofel> didn't you want to do marble? ^^
<shadeslayer> nah, kate is smaller
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> :P
<shadeslayer> and its like 4.30 AM, so i'm less likely to mess it up
<yofel> you'll need to add a package for the lib stuff that was moved from kdelibs to kate
<shadeslayer> right
<yofel> katepart IIRC
<shadeslayer> i have to split out katepart? 0.o
<shadeslayer> was that ever split in kdelibs?
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<yofel> well, there was a tone of kate stuff in kdelibs that was moved to kate
<shadeslayer> right
<yofel> libkatepartinterfaces4
<yofel> ok, I think I'm done with kdepimlibs, one last build and back to wondering how to write copyright files
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-04
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/492536/
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> copying from konsoel is not bugged at all
<apachelogger> fglrx--
<micahg> JontheEchidna: -v or ../merge-buildpackage for merges please :)
<JontheEchidna> oops
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thoughts on what should be autocompleted in a script for simple kde packaging?
<apachelogger> taking a template and stuffing it in the source
<JontheEchidna> hm
<JontheEchidna> dh $@ --with kde --parallel --dbg-package=$pkg-dbg
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I do disapprove that last argument
<apachelogger> as I have said countless times ... dbg packages should be injected automagically
<apachelogger> our current approach does not scale
<yofel> enjoy scripting that - or wait until I'm done doing that for neon
<yofel> which is on place ~100 in my todo list
<sreich> 100 being the best?
<micahg> hrm, dbgsym support is available in PPAs (don't know how to use it though)
<apachelogger> refactor your todo :P
<yofel> no, 1 :P
<apachelogger> if dragon were a todo and it had 100 entries I would rewrite it :P
<apachelogger> oh hold on, I should rewrite dragon
<apachelogger> oh, nvm, I did that already
<apachelogger> see, I do things before they even get on my todo :P
<yofel> using dbgsyms wouldn't make much sense, as we would mostly duplicate our symbols then
<apachelogger> micahg: oh is it?
<apachelogger> yofel: we can throw away our packages
<apachelogger> in fact that is simpler scripting :)
<micahg> apachelogger: I don't know that it's enabled (maybe ask the launchpad folk)
 * apachelogger points out that only using dbgsyms would make kubuntu-debug-installer perfect
<yofel> find out how to use it then. I know it's available for OEM archives
<apachelogger> they might not want ot give us dbgsyms because we like to eat the disk space ^^
<yofel> I've once tried to make pkg-create-dbgsym and pkgbinarymangler produce dbgsyms in PPA's but failed
<yofel> apachelogger: it would be perfect once you do that, AND make it auto-add the dbsym archive for official packages
<micahg> yofel: yes, pitti added that support a while back
<apachelogger> yofel: you do not want the ddeb archive on all the time :P
<yofel> yeah, I was subscribed to the bug report for that. I stopped following after it was clear that it won't be enabled for the wide audience
<apachelogger> but yeah, the idea would be to only ever use dbgsym
<yofel> apachelogger: sure, still requires auto-add, install, auto-remove then
<apachelogger> the reason it does not do that right now is because you'll run into incompatibility clashes
<apachelogger> leading ot overall crappier backtraces
<apachelogger> also it goes whooop when you add our PPAs and suddenly foo has a higher version than the dbgsym
<yofel> seriously though, what's so hard about just adding a dbg package in control?
<yofel> the rules part can be scripted fine
<apachelogger> it does not scale
<yofel> it takes less than a minute, and requires pretty much no changes later...
<apachelogger> pretty much != nil
<yofel> I'll agree with that, I'm just saying that it scales RIGHT NOW. I did say I want to add that for neon
<yofel> our packaging isn't flexible enough there
<apachelogger> yes, but it is the wrong way to look at it... I can spend more time doing it proper right now completely removing the need to ever think about it again
<apachelogger> vs. doing it latter and perhaps having to remove the dbg packages from all 30000 packages created in the mean time
<yofel> ack then
<yofel> were you planning to add that to your simple packaging script, or did you mean that pkg-kde-tools should take care of that at build-time?
<apachelogger> talk to lunchpad people -> no dbgsyms for us -> hack pkg-kde-tools -> fail to do that -> keep manually adding dbg packages add appropriate functionality to skeletor
<yofel> ok
<apachelogger> omg, it's getting light again
<apachelogger> meh
<sreich> that's the sun
<sreich> it provides warmth for plants and such
<apachelogger> what a silly invention
<sreich> you only say that because you're not a plant
<yofel> hm, here some bird is starting to get annoying outside
 * yofel is off to bed
<sreich> gosh i've got the same problem. the birds won't stop tonight
<JontheEchidna> you people and your European time zones
<apachelogger>   const QString summary = i18n( "Resource %1 is broken. This resource is now %2",  instance.name(), instance.isOnline() ? i18n( "online" ) : i18n( "offline" ) );
<apachelogger> this is too funny
<apachelogger> how broken can it be and still be online
<JontheEchidna> lol, no way that will translate
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB1_DDv7iF0
<apachelogger> all I gotta say
<apachelogger> Oo -.- :O :(
<apachelogger> akonadi is a big fat spooky monster
<ScottK> yofel: It appears that the password has been changed as I can't get in anymore either.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Are you still webmastering for us?  Any idea about the password change?
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> BUG
<apachelogger> pfft, no one around
<apachelogger> how boring
<jussi> good morning apachelogger
<apachelogger> yo jussi
<jussi> apachelogger: not so boring then :D (unless you consider me boring)
<apachelogger> look at the time stamps :P
<jussi> I just got pissed at unity and moved back to kde 
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> you were using unity?
<apachelogger> spooky
<jussi> apachelogger: yeah, but no one said anything, I just assumed you were sitting there twiddling your thumbs :P 
<jussi> I had to try it out
 * apachelogger spent his time better and tried win8 :P
<jussi> lol
<jussi> Ive got cookies for anyone who recreates my quassel darktheme for irssi... 
<Riddell> morning friends
<jussi> Riddell: youre back!! :D
<Riddell> jussi: oh I couldn't leave for long :)
<jussi> Riddell: so you getting decent speed internet made me all jealous and so I moved to helsinki and got propper internet...
<Riddell> erk, really?
<Riddell> I wouldn't want you to relocate your family and job just because you're jealous of me!
<jussi> yeah, had to move for work sadly
<jussi> but at least the internet is good
<jussi> (I pay €8.90 for 100mbit) :D
<Riddell> now I'm jealous
<Riddell> is that government subsidised somehow?
<jussi> no
<jussi> its just we have fibre to the building, and the rental cost includes 10/10
<jussi> so the upgrade to 100/10 is only a minimal cost
<Riddell> mm, interesting
<Riddell> well you're only a short ferry ride away from akademy now
<jussi> yeah, Im going to try get there for at least a day or so - dont think I can get time off work for it
<Riddell> didrocks: do gnome packagers get the tars a few days before release?
<Riddell> I seem to remember that was changed a couple of years ago
<didrocks> Riddell: no, it's all public, the announce for the release is on Wednesday, but most of tarballs are posted to the GNOME ftp (there is a ML to subscribe) started Monday
<apachelogger> Riddell: it doesn't make sense to keep it embargoed if half the people having access don't play by the rules anyway
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's always been a contentious issue for KDE
<Riddell> but generally it works well
<Riddell> didrocks: doesn't that lead to lots of comments on news sites and user forums "gnome 3.2 is released, why don't I have packages yet?"
<didrocks> Riddell: no, never saw that for the past 6 years (when this process was built upon)
<didrocks> tarballs are coming one after another in the ftp, we are pushing at the same speed. Finally, the announce is done on wednesday by the GNOME release manager and we mostly have the stack up to date in ubuntu
 * apachelogger blinks
<Riddell> didrocks: so the packages are in Ubuntu before they are announced as released?
<didrocks> Riddell: yeah
<apachelogger> afiestas: check out t3 and 1: http://paste.kde.org/492614/
<didrocks> same for other distros
<apachelogger> compleltely wicked
<Riddell> didrocks: doesn't that lead to issues with users reporting bugs to upstream before they're announced as released?
<apachelogger> Riddell: doesn't matter as they are the final tars already
<didrocks> Riddell: from Monday to Wednesday, the timing is short and the tarball is here
<didrocks> sometimes, that enables to spot something really bad
<didrocks> and so the module maintainer can release a .1
<Riddell> didrocks: what about bugs found by packagers?  kde has about 5 days for packagers to go "err this app needs an unreleased libfoo" or "it doesn't compile with gcc 10.1"
<didrocks> Riddell: that's another case where we told GNOME what went wrong (the release manager is doing the same at the same time as well and talk to the maintainers), this lead to release a .1 when a real error occurs. If the new nautilus needs the new glib, we just want for the glib tarball even if nautilus tarball is already posted
<didrocks> s/want/wait/
<kubotu> didrocks meant: "Riddell: that's another case where we told GNOME what went wrong (the release manager is doing the same at the same time as well and talk to the maintainers), this lead to release a .1 when a real error occurs. If the new nautilus needs the new glib, we just wait for the glib tarball even if nautilus tarball is already posted"
<didrocks> fun, didn't know about the kubotu ;)
<Riddell> didrocks: can I paste bits of this conversation to kde-release-team?  there's a discussion happening about these issues
<didrocks> Riddell: of course, no worry :)
<Riddell> thanks
<didrocks> yw
 * jussi notes his post to the ml :D
<Riddell> jussi: which post?
<Riddell> ooh a new councillor
<jussi> :)
<debfx> I'll test a script that mass uploads point release to the ninjas ppa so please don't upload any KDE 4.8.4 packages
<Riddell> debfx: nice!
<eagles0513875_> hey agateau bug 998630 the fix you released for the plasma widget menu bar doesnt fix the crash, i got another back trace which i submitted in the bug, but now i have no menu bar what so ever and for some reason the menu bar is taking the focus of my chromium tabs. what other information can i provide you with to help narrow this issue down even further
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998630 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "plasma netbook shell crashes on kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998630
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: has the jockey replacement discussion reached any conclusion in your mind?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yes, I believe I can write a KDE frontend that utilizes the UbuntuDriver python bits that Albert Malone/Pitti wrote.
<JontheEchidna> and once the dependency situation is worked out for ubuntu-drivers-common, it should be all good
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: nice, a frontend integrating with muon or standalone?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I was thinking about making a "Drivers" KCM Module for the Display and Monitor KCM in Sytem Settings, though we (Kubuntu Dev) should definitely discuss the best venue for presenting a GUI for restricted drivers.
<Riddell> yep, thanks for taking it on
<JontheEchidna> no problem. :)
<JontheEchidna> off to start my morning commute, so bbiab
<agateau> eagles0513875: answered on report
<eagles0513875> thanks agateau  :) 
<eagles0513875> agateau: should i remove my .kde folder as well or just restart for now?
<agateau> eagles0513875: restart should do
<eagles0513875> ok :) give me a few moments
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj  :) 
<BluesKaj> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> agateau: im eating a single line and nothing is starting QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave
<agateau> eagles0513875: that line should be ignored, all kde apps produce it these days :/
<eagles0513875> ok well its not outputting anything else agateau  and still no menu bar
<agateau> eagles0513875: and do you get a menubar if you downgrade to 0.1.17,
<agateau> ?
<eagles0513875> agateau: stupid question here how can i downgrade it?
<agateau> eagles0513875: how did you upgrade?
<eagles0513875> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<eagles0513875> prior to you releasing the fix i was getting a menubar 
<agateau> and which version of plasma-widget-menubar is installed?
<eagles0513875> just the random crash with the trace in the report
<eagles0513875> 0.1.17
<agateau> so you did not get the new version: I marked it as fix-released on the upstream project, meaning I released a new tarball. It has not been packaged yet.
<eagles0513875> ahh ok :) where can i get the tar ball so i can package it?
<agateau> https://launchpad.net/plasma-widget-menubar
<eagles0513875> agateau: curious question why is there a 2nd package that is affected but its new on the report?
<agateau> eagles0513875: the first line is the upstream project
<agateau> the 2nd line is the package for the project in ubuntu
<eagles0513875> ahh ok :) 
<eagles0513875> thanks agateau  :) 
<eagles0513875> agateau: will keep you posted if 18 resolves the problem :) 
<agateau> eagles0513875: thanks
<eagles0513875> agateau: I'm guessing there are compiling instructions in the tarball?
<agateau> eagles0513875: should be
<eagles0513875> :) ok 
<agateau> eagles0513875: I must confess I am not tracking this project very closely
<eagles0513875> agateau: no problem bro :) I'm just trying to get my hands dirty with contributing and helping out with kubuntu
<ikonia> eagles0513875: why not let someone who knows how to package it actually package it so you can test it
<ikonia> eagles0513875: that way it's a sane test
<eagles0513875> ikonia: taking this to offtopic
<ikonia> err why ?
<ikonia> it's relevent
<ikonia> eagles0513875: be aware that if you don't use a package then the test could be void as how you build it blindly maybe different from how the package is put together
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i need it rather urgently packaged though cuz as we speak i have no menu bar what so ever
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ok, so find someone who can package it for you
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> rather than a blind test
 * eagles0513875 hops into the packaging channel
<ikonia> no no no
<ikonia> that means not hitting random people on irc
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> please stop expecting everything to be fixed "now" on "irc"
<ikonia> you've got a fix released upstream, so who is responsible for building the KDE packages ?
<eagles0513875> the kubuntu kde team
<yofel_> depends what you mean by poking. But as a note, for kde related stuff better poke me here than in -packaging. And I don't have time right now
<ikonia> yofel: ah, so you would be one of the members responsible for packaging it
<ikonia> perfect, 
<eagles0513875> yofel: ok :) would you like the bug number as to what needs to be packaged for when you get a moment?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: can you not assign it to the KDE team
<ikonia> so that a free member can pick it up for the next stage of testing ?
<ikonia> rather than again just poking people constantly on IRC
<ikonia> update the bug with the information and assign it to the right team
<eagles0513875> ikonia: from the looks of the bug report the fix was released upstream and it is new for downstream so i don't know if that still would go to the kde team
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-menubar/+bug/998630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998630 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "plasma netbook shell crashes on kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> eagles0513875: the fix has been released as you where shown above
<ikonia> so that fix now needs packaing into the kde package with the right build options/process
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> so the team that would do that would be.....$X ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: the kde team but obviously set the down stream ubuntu package to needs packaging?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: right so which is the kubuntu team that builds the packages
<eagles0513875> got it :) 
<ikonia> stop depending on just asking people on IRC
<ikonia> the bug process is there so it's tracked and managed
<ikonia> and "I'll poke on irc"
<ikonia> you can't expect everything "now"
<ikonia> no point until you've managed the bug
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> getting a bit tedious to have to keep asking you to work the bug through rather than just asking people on irc to fix it for you
<eagles0513875> ikonia: there are two teams kubuntu testers or users
<ikonia> remember, this is one of the reasons you where banned in the past from all the development channels for just hassling people 
<ikonia> please don't get into that again, work the process/bug through
<yofel> kubuntu-dev would be the relevant theam, but I don't know if the assignment would actually do something - try it
<yofel> *team
<eagles0513875> ok yofel 
<eagles0513875> no match 
<eagles0513875> only two kubuntu teams I'm seeing are testers and users
<ikonia> eagles0513875: make sure you update it with good info explaining that you are ready/willing to test the package and the upstream source is updated
<yofel> searching for kubuntu-dev gives me "Kubuntu Developers (kubuntu-dev)"
<eagles0513875> ikonia: will do
<eagles0513875> y
<eagles0513875> o	
<eagles0513875> yofel: odd not for me O_o
<yofel> o.
<jtechidna> if you have a 64-bit install you can try this package I whipped together: http://www.2shared.com/file/f_PReX8q/plasma-widget-menubar_0118-0ub.html
<ikonia> eagles0513875: also look in the team list see who is a member, you can then prod them appropiratly if "needed" not as a first resort
<eagles0513875> ok 
<eagles0513875> jtechidna: 32bit sadly 
<jtechidna> meh, oh well
<jtechidna> I don't have access to my private signing key handy so I can't upload to the PPA or the archive
<jtechidna> for now you can just remove the widget from plasma, and restart any applications without menus. You'll at least have a menu that way
<jussi> eagles0513875: was is only for some applications?
<eagles0513875> jussi: the crash was occurring quite often when listening to music on my external hard drive then at one point it randomly happened at shut down 
<jussi> agateau: Im curious, what happens with the ctrl+m menu hiding thing in kde? does it hide the menu in the menu bar?
<eagles0513875> yofel: where are you clicking to assign a team to the bug?
<agateau> jussi: if the application supports it, it show/hides the menubar
<yofel> eagles0513875: the yellow button where it says "unassigned" for the package task
<eagles0513875> jussi: whats happening now after running todays updates is that the menu bar seems to take the focus from chromium tabs and i end up with chromium tabs where the menubar should be
<eagles0513875> yofel: could it be i don't have sufficient rights or something to add the kubuntu-dev team to the bug
<jtechidna> apol: yeah, we should just filter out the multiarch-dupes in app backend init
<yofel> could actually be... I'm in too many teams to confirm that
<apol> jtechidna: good :)
<jtechidna> that was just me being a bit short-sighted when I originally did that filter :P
<apol> jtechidna: are you ok if I just change this on my branch?
<apol> or you prefer to put it in master already?
<jtechidna> eh, it's not super important to put in to master right away
<jtechidna> so go ahead and just keep it in the resources branch.
 * apachelogger waves fist
<apachelogger> akonadi is so implicit if you start writing explicit code it will go kaput, that is how implicit it is
<yofel> oh fun, launchpad gained status/importance desriptions in the UI.
<yofel> *descriptions
<jtechidna> apol: the good thing is that ~ 40% of the packages on an amd64 system are actually the i386 versions of packages that are also available natively, so this should help with init times + memory usage
<apol> :)
<apol> yep
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i wish it wasn't so closely integrated with a number of kde apps such as kopete and conversation.
<apachelogger> that does not even make sense
<apachelogger> afiestas: ping
<apachelogger> is anyone able to reproduce bug 966913 with a new user?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966913 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Akonadi contact resource wrong defaults" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966913
<apachelogger> that is 3 distinct errors: a) contacts dir not there b) invalid maildir c) boken resource
<yofel> I've usually had things ~work~ with a new user. akonadi just reliably barfs on upgrades from kdepim << 4.6
<jtechidna> brb
<apachelogger> yofel: that doesn't help me fixing the bug tho? :P
<apachelogger> or rather validate my fix
<yofel> true :P
 * apachelogger fails to produce error b now
<apachelogger> yofel: also FWIW, not every random contributor becomes MOTU
<ryanakca> ScottK: I haven't done any webmaster work since the wiki theme. I was unaware of the password change. Is there something that needs doing? I'm still interested in posting announcements and whatnot
<yofel> apachelogger: well, leaving single package PPU's aside, someone will still have to sponsor the upload
<yofel> and I'm not particulary interested in switching to UDD to resolve this
 * apachelogger fails to compute
<apachelogger> yofel: what's the conern ... that MOTUS can generally upload or that they would have to follow our workflow?
 * Peace- -.- 27 degree
<yofel> apachelogger: that if they upload, our branches get out of sync because they don't have commit permissions. That's currently only for ~kubuntu-members and ~ubuntu-core-dev
 * apachelogger should blog about bluray in dragon
<apachelogger> yofel: well, I don't see the problem in adding motu to the packagers team
<apachelogger> that is to say, core-dev or motu they'd actively have to use our branches to prevent the sync problem
<yofel> uhm, I'm not particulary against it, I just wanted to bring it up so it's not forgotten
<apachelogger> which is not even a given with full UDD
<apachelogger> yofel: kk
<yofel> UDD is another thing I'm concerned about. I don't like it, but most other people seem to use it
 * apachelogger wonders what to get for lunch
 * yofel catches up on the kde-release discussion
<apachelogger> yofel: that is their problem
<apachelogger> if they want to use a flawed workflow,that is very much their decision ;)
<apol> JontheEchidna: I didn't go through this yet and just realized
<apol> I'll have to remove the QApt:: signals from the ApplicationBackend
<debfx> do we need to upload bindings packages even though they didn't change?
<afiestas> apol: just install kubuntu, and execute Kontact with the new installation
<afiestas> reproduced it just right now
<afiestas> and iirc happens with new users too
<apol> afiestas: wrong ping (I hope :D)
<yofel> debfx: no point in doing that IMO
<afiestas> apachelogger: ping redirection :p
<yofel> the less we update the better
<apachelogger> afiestas: if you get a minute, please build kdepim-runtime from master and see whether it fixes all 3 akonadi setup issues
<debfx> yofel: I ask because kdelibs gained new methods so maybe they need to be updated
<yofel> hm, good point
<afiestas> apachelogger: I won't be able, maybe with a package and test it in the kubuntu I have on the virtual machine
<debfx> and if so, which ones need to be updated
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> which reminds me
<apachelogger> we also need a SRU script
<Riddell> anyone remember where the kubuntu council voting rules are written?
<apachelogger> Riddell: did we formalize them?
<jussi> argh, I still dont have oxygen widget style anymore
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah you mean quorum and whatnot?
<yofel> apachelogger: I've a half working sru script done
<yofel> question is whether we really need one but per package affected...
<yofel> s/but/bug/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "question is whether we really need one bug per package affected..."
<debfx> yofel: isn't a bug against meta-kde enough for SRU tracking?
<yofel> that's what I'm asking. I tried to do one bug with all packages affected, but launchpad errors out if you have that may nominations
<yofel> so that leaves either one simple bug, or one bug per package
<yofel> one bug would be a lot easier, and the only sane way to script stuff
<apachelogger> yofel: seek approval from ubuntu-sru team I guess
<apachelogger> also I was thinking about individual SRUs outside the scope of a KDE release
<yofel> unless you make the package update and upload script also file the sru bug to get the bug #
<ScottK> ryanakca: I don't know why yofel was trying to do something with the web site, but if the password is changed without people knowing, I think it's concerning.  Maybe Riddell knows.
<yofel> apachelogger: individual SRU's need an amount of information in the description that makes writing a script for it unpractical IMO
<debfx> I'd say we use one bug unless ~ubuntu-sru strongly disagrees
<yofel> ScottK: the link to the release announcement on the download page is broken
<ScottK> We've always used one bug.
<yofel> +1 for that then
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<yofel> I'll leave my script somewhere as proof-of-concept if it's needed in the future
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you get access to the web site?  Several of us with (what we think is) the password can't.
<Riddell> ScottK: trying
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> Riddell: might have gotten lost
<yofel> I think the password is actually right, but 'admin' has no admin permissions anymore
<apachelogger> though I only have a blurry recollection of us having that stuff written down ... so it might well be that I am thinking of other voting rules (from another council) ^^
<Riddell> ScottK: no :(
<Riddell> yofel: I can't log in as admin
 * apachelogger wonders what to have for lunch
<apachelogger> afiestas: x64 or x86?
<afiestas> 64
<yofel> apachelogger: kaiserschmarr'n
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> that idea is not half bad
<ScottK> Riddell: So who can do a password reset?
<Riddell> ScottK: canonical sysadmin I guess
<Riddell> ScottK, yofel, ryanakca: shall I file an RT request to work out what is going on?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.   Please.
<apachelogger> oh boy oh boy, nowadays you even need to turn on -updates to build stuff -.-
<ScottK> Regarding voting rules, I ran the last election and all I did was set up the ballot on civs with the names of qualified nominees, feed it a list of email addresses, and hit send.
<ScottK> It's pretty much automatic after that.
<apachelogger> yofel: how does one pbuilder with -updates?
<Riddell> ScottK: it's for writing this constitution https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Council
<Riddell> ScottK, yofel, ryanakca: rt sent
<yofel> login to pbuilder with --save-after-login, edit sources.list, save
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> dafuq
<Riddell> but england is on holiday until wednesday so don't expect a fast reply
<yofel> that's what I do
<yofel> using OTHERMIRROR might do what you want too
<yofel> I've only tried that for neon so far, where it adds the ppa on creation fine
<yofel> Riddell: thanks
<apachelogger> yofel: good point
<debfx> yofel: have you bumped any build-depends other than kde-sc-dev-latest in the past for KDE point releases?
<yofel> usually not. If we script the updating, we could bump the depends for anything kde-sc-dev-latest breaks. Then the packages would be in dep-wait on launchpad and we wouldn't have to constantly retry manually
<apachelogger> for point releases nothing should break?
<apachelogger> and if it does I'd say there is a policy violation to be looked into
<yofel> I meant the versioned breaks in kde-sc-dev-latest, as that's the point of the package
<apachelogger> yofel: yes, but it makes no difference to the point release if you build against kdelibs .1 or .2
<yofel> kde-runtime-4.8.4/CMakeLists.txt:
<yofel> find_package(KDE4 4.8.4 REQUIRED)
<yofel> yes, ti does
<apachelogger> pfft
<yofel> *it
<apachelogger> complaint to kde-release plz
<apachelogger> that does not make any sense
<apachelogger> or maybe I am not thinking of a rationale
<debfx> for example smokdekde build-depends on smoke-dev-tools (>= 4:4.8.1)
<debfx> I'm not sure if it always needs to be the latest version
<ScottK> Riddell: Re the consitution and elections: I'd say something like: "One of the Kubuntu Council members not up for re-election in the current year will run the election for new Kubuntu Council members.  All Kubuntu members are eligible to vote.  Elections will be conducted using the Condorcet method (currently using the CIVS system) after a period of open nominations.  The top ranked nominees win.  In the event of a tie for the last seat 
<ScottK> available, a runoff election will be held with just those two candiates."
<yofel> probably not, and I might even have changed that once without need to be done in time
<debfx> yofel: shouldn't we add those to kde-sc-dev-latest then?
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuMaverickCouncil
<apachelogger> all I can find
<yofel> the debian team hasn't done so, so I'm not sure if we need to
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks :)
<debfx> well we can also hardcode a list of packages that need to be bumped in build-depends
<apachelogger> Riddell: I can only find quorum definition on kubuntu-dev memberships
<apachelogger> perhaps that is the one you think of?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I just wrote the same thing to the ML.
<apachelogger> though I think we at least once referred to some other council's rules stating a quorum of 3
<apachelogger> that is because the councils of 6 had a quorum of 3
 * apachelogger needs to consult with the kitchen about the possibility of kaiserschmarrn for lunch
<apachelogger> afiestas: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/src/ uppng kdepim-runtime*deb ... should be done in about 15 minutes
<debfx> right now my script generates this report: http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/sru/
<Riddell> debfx: cor that's awfae clever, how did you do that?
<debfx> Riddell: I'll push the script to a branch soon
<debfx> it still has a lot of false positives with the cmake output
<debfx> I think we need a list of missing dependencies that we want to ignore
<Riddell> yes that would be a good idea inside the packaging anyway
<Riddell> so test builders can look at it and go "oh that's fine I don't need to investigate that"
<debfx> hm we should also fail builds when list-missing is not empty
<jtechidna|work> ^does that take in to account false-positives that are in not-installed?
<debfx> jtechidna|work: yes
<Riddell> debfx: this is most awesomeness
<debfx> on the other hand list-missing probably only works on i386 so we can't make the build fail on other architectures
<Riddell> yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you get my email about Amazon S3?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> that's weird
<shadeslayer> I sent it to you a long long time ago
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I sent it to jriddell@ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> that is you right?
<Riddell> yes it is
<Riddell> nothing about S3 from rohan16garg@ gmail.com
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I sent it from my @kubuntu address
<Riddell> nothing recent from rohangarg@ kubuntu.org
<Riddell> anyway can you resend?
<shadeslayer> sure will do
<shadeslayer> Riddell: done
 * apachelogger scratches head
 * apachelogger is too stupid to use launchpadlib
<Riddell> apachelogger: I had troubles with launchpadlib too
<Riddell> it claimed user ssh key access which wasn't there
<shadeslayer> wut
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: use this as a ref : https://gist.github.com/2243256 ?
<yofel> ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not useful
<shadeslayer> okie
<yofel> 2hq5 q43 aou eoint?
<yofel> ...
<apachelogger> yofel: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#person
<yofel> what are you doing?
<apachelogger> members_collection_link
<apachelogger> should return a dict, no?
<apachelogger> cuz I am getting u'https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~kubuntu-members/members'
<apachelogger> and I have no clue what to do with that url now
<apachelogger> though I seem to remember having encounted something like this before
<apachelogger> just not sure what I did back then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you try foo[1]
<yofel> er, the REST api is a bit weird
<apachelogger> what for 
<apachelogger> it isa string
<apachelogger> foo[1] of a strig is the second char of the string: P
<shadeslayer> I thought it returned a list?
<yofel> <person>.members should give the collection
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's what the u' is for ^^
<apachelogger> u = unicode byte array
 * debfx adds pull-ninjas-source tool to kubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> yofel: u my hero
<apachelogger> also I don't see the members attr in the documentation
<yofel> I sure would be happy if the launchpad api documentation would actually document how to USE something
 * apachelogger blind
<yofel> apachelogger: no, you need to strip _collection_link, that's only for REST
<apachelogger> actually this would be much nicer to use in qml
<apachelogger> yofel: -.-
<shadeslayer> hah :D
<yofel> jelmer once explained that to me...
<apachelogger> some useful documentation that is
 * apachelogger waves fist a bit
<yofel> +1
 * apachelogger writes script
<debfx> hm still no kdemultimedia 4.8.4 tarball
<debfx> yofel: thanks to #launchpad I now know how to fetch files from private PPAs:
<debfx> lp._browser.get( url.replace("https://launchpad.net/", "https://api.launchpad.net/devel/") )
<yofel> most... interesting
<apachelogger> >>> wc -l members.txt
<apachelogger> 47 members.txt
<apachelogger> hm
<debfx> but I'm sure _browser will disappear in the next launchpadlib release ;)
<apachelogger> oh well, of 53 active members
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: btw, your email is accessible :P
<debfx> what are inactive members?
<apachelogger> those that deactivated their membership? :P
<CIA-44> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120604165110-8xark19ce74mjr4y * bin/kubuntu-members-email-list add kubuntu-members-email-list script to buid a list of all member's emails for election purposes
<apachelogger> yofel: is that newpackage script shadeslayer pasted useable?
<apachelogger> kubotu: help eval
<kubotu> no help for topic eval
<apachelogger> good thing I turned that ooff
<apachelogger> boring tho
<apachelogger> no one talks to me :(
<yofel> apachelogger: I think "yes", except for the one TODO. It's set to staging, so feel free to try it
<apachelogger> yofel: staging is down
<yofel> 2 TODO's
<yofel> great...
<apachelogger> has been for the better part of today
<apachelogger> and they won't tell me how long that is gonna last :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage phonon 5
<kubotu> ENOTIMPEMENTED
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> once staging comes back up I can finish that
<apachelogger> or I am super daring and try yofel's script ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: I wonder how to do auth tho
<yofel> apachelogger: credentials file from someone with access (i.e. yours)
<yofel> refresh the gist, line 57
<apachelogger> ah, le groovy
<apachelogger> only valid for one week -.-
<yofel> hm? Can't you use "until I diable it" ?
<yofel> *disable
<apachelogger> nope
<yofel> oO
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> that is systemwide
<apachelogger> wtf
<yofel> they someone changed the authentication model to per-system
<yofel> which doesn't work though as I still need to authenticate every script seperately if I use the keyring...
<soee> hi, guys can you recommend some git gui maybe with github support ?
<apachelogger> lp = Launchpad.login_with(consumer_name='newpackage', service_root='production', credentials_file="./credfile.txt")
<apachelogger> ValueError: You must provide either application_name or consumer_name.
<apachelogger> it is kaput
<apachelogger> ('https://api.launchpad.net/', None, 'newpackage', None)
<yofel> fun error
<apachelogger> what the factory uses as args
<apachelogger> https://api.launchpad.net/
<apachelogger> None
<apachelogger> newpackage
<apachelogger> None
<apachelogger> None
<apachelogger> None
<apachelogger> what arrives in the authorizer ctor
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> ah yes, the base class constructor gets no consumer
<apachelogger>         super(AuthorizeRequestTokenWithBrowser, self).__init__(service_root, application_name, None,credential_save_failed)
<apachelogger>                   def __init__(self, service_root, application_name=None, consumer_name=None, allow_access_levels=None):
<apachelogger> hardcoded to None -.-
<apachelogger> and suddenly it works
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> yofel: there is a bug I think
<apachelogger> source = ubuntu.getSourcePackage(name=package)
<apachelogger> what if package is invalid?
<yofel> I think that's what triggers the HTTPError which tells me the package doesn't exist
<yofel> that ofc doesn't account for mistyped package names
<apachelogger> doesn't here
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> okay...
<apachelogger> no clue why
<yofel> drat, why does staging need to be down :(
 * apachelogger might be filing crap reports right now ^^
<yofel> #ubuntu-bugs-announce doesn't yet show any, so doesn't seem so
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> me stupid
<apachelogger> sys.exit(0) ^^
<apachelogger> from fixing the auth crap ^^
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> yofel: I do not think that httperror stuff should be automagic
<yofel> HTTPError: target: Required input is missing.
<apachelogger> as you said, doesn't account for typos
<yofel> trag
<yofel> *drat
<apachelogger> yofel: with empty source?
<yofel> with invalid package, so I guess source is None, lemme check
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> makes sense
<apachelogger> also I do not see why you would want to catch that via httperror
<yofel> yup, source is None
<apachelogger> given that you can easily check it by the presence of source
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> yofel: I suggest getting rid of the httperror and make new package opt-in
<yofel> I'm not sure why I did it like this. Either I had to rewrite that midway, or they changed the behaviour
<apachelogger> i.e. print an error and add a new commandline arg --new or so
<apachelogger> right now I can an already see Riddell going "newpackage 5 phonon --- oh noes" ^^
<yofel> lol
<yofel> you're right though
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage 1 2
<kubotu> Package 1 not in the archive.
<apachelogger> kubotu: cpt obvious, eh?
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage amarok 2.5.90
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1008645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008645 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Please update amarok to 2.5.90" [Wishlist,New]
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
 * apachelogger needs to create a bot user
<Riddell> apachelogger: awesomeness!
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think the right tag is needs-packaging and a [needs-packaging] in the subject
<yofel> Riddell: not for package updates
<yofel> that's for not-yet-in-archive packages
<yofel> apachelogger: like this? https://gist.github.com/2243256
<Riddell> yofel: oh good point
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I am thinking
<micahg> upgrade-software-version is the tag for updates in general
<apachelogger> two versions
<apachelogger> newversion package version
<apachelogger> and
<apachelogger> newpackage package version
<apachelogger> so you can file both types
<yofel> not a bad idea, you can just make one a symlink and check with sys.args[0] what the intention is
<apachelogger> no, I mean botwise
<apachelogger> coudl still be the same script
<yofel> ah, true
<apachelogger> newpackge.py package version vs. newpackage.py --new package version
<apachelogger> (new before params to allow descriptions ;))
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage owncloud 4.0.0
<Riddell> apachelogger: I broke it!
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, working on it right now
<apachelogger> Riddell: making newversion and newpackage and adding description support
<Riddell> lovelyness
<yofel> apachelogger: anything else you need scriptwise?
<apachelogger> yofel: don't think so
<yofel> k
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, wen using new you probably should autofallback to update iff the package is already present
<yofel> right...
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> yofel: promote proper usage
<yofel> apachelogger: wait, if the package exists, --new is ignored
<apachelogger> throw an error
<apachelogger> yofel: well, I'd throw an error
<apachelogger> if one uses --new on an existing package that is bogus usage and promotes sloppy command invocation :)
<yofel> apachelogger: better? That simply covers all cases
<yofel> rather now
<yofel> first try was ambigous
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> yofel: use stdout plz
 * apachelogger keeps forgetting how to read stderr in ruby
<yofel> oh, fine
<debfx> apachelogger: I have pushed the cmake rpath stuff to the kdelibs repository. could you update the copy in phonon now?
<apachelogger> bleh, actually stderr reading requires a special module
<yofel> fixed
<apachelogger> kubotu: newversion 1 2
<kubotu> [Continue]
<kubotu> The authorization page:
<kubotu>    (https://launchpad.net/+authorize-token?oauth_token=gq2GZWxH7jvZJcrTRTVB)
<kubotu> should be opening in your browser. After you have authorized
<kubotu> this program to access Launchpad on your behalf you should come...
<apachelogger> ohoh
<yofel> oops
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nvm
<yofel> I changed the credfile path, sorry ^^
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> kubotu: newversion 1 2
<kubotu> Package 1 doesn't exist yet!
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage dragon3 3.0
<apachelogger> oh, right
<apachelogger> not implemented ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: now you can do your owncloud thing ^^
<yofel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=kubuntu-packaging :D
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 58 plugins loaded; 31 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage dragon3 3.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1008668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008668 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] dragon3" [Wishlist,New]
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> yofel++
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage owncloud 4.0.0
<yofel> \o/
<kubotu> Package owncloud already exists!
<apachelogger> Riddell: newversion
<yofel> apachelogger++
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion owncloud 4.0.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1008669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008669 in owncloud (Ubuntu) "Please update owncloud to 4.0.0" [Wishlist,New]
<Riddell> yay!
 * debfx notes that watch files already provide information about packages that have new upstream versions
<yofel> debfx: do we have a working (!) page that lists those?
<apachelogger> kubotu: help newpackage
<kubotu> no help for topic newpackage
<apachelogger> awww
<debfx> yofel: http://felix.fobos.de/kubuntu/kubuntu-buildstatus.htm
<Riddell> debfx: yes we should probably use those more too but they don't cover everything like devs pre-announcing tars
<yofel> debfx: ah ok, good to have 
<Riddell> "Thank you for using RT.  We believe we understand your request                                                                                                                      
<Riddell> and the ticket has been moved into the queue of tickets to be completed.                                                                                                            "
<Riddell> (kubuntu website access) nice to be understood
<debfx> someone should ask the ubuntuwire guys to give us an kubuntu account so we can host our scripts in one location
<debfx> KDE 4.8.4 is ready for testing
<yofel> debfx++
<apachelogger> debfx: is the code for buildstatus up somewhere yet?
<debfx> yes, somewhere
<ScottK> debfx: Did the missing (IIRC) kde-multimedia tarball show up?
<debfx> ScottK: no sign of it
<ScottK> KDE release team is probably too busy delaying releases for nonsense reasons.
<debfx> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/+junk/kubuntu-web
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we actually look for a new webserver?
<Riddell> apachelogger: canonical won't let us move webserver unless blue systems signs the low use commercial agreement which I haven't been able to persuade him to do
<Riddell> ScottK: don't critise the poor souls who take on the release task, it's not a task people were rushing to do (and some of us ran away)
<ScottK> Riddell: the first try at 4.4.80 was very poorly done and it appears to me that there is zero recognition of the fact.
<apachelogger> Riddell: the what agreement?
<ScottK> Riddell: can we just get access back to the existing web server?
<Riddell> apachelogger: the "do whatever you want with the trademark as long as you don't earn $10,000" agreement
<ScottK> apachelogger: The trademark thing.
<Riddell> ScottK: that's stuck in RT, who knows when it'll get through
 * apachelogger scratches head
<apachelogger> and that agreement makes sense?
<ScottK> No.
<apachelogger> thought so
 * apachelogger waves fist
 * apachelogger also pokes Darkwing
<shadeslayer> Has anyone researched into how Canonical spins the CD's?
 * apachelogger spun CDS himself
<apachelogger> it is a big mess
<shadeslayer> aw
<jussi> :(
<shadeslayer> kubotu: help newpackaage
<kubotu> no help for topic newpackaage
<shadeslayer> derp
 * jussi hugs shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> all these radio waves are making my head spin
<yofel> newpackage <package> <version>
<shadeslayer> righto
<yofel> kubotu: help newpackage
<kubotu> newpackage <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds needs-packaging bug for entirely new package.
<kubotu> newversion <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds update bug for existing package.
<yofel> ah :)
<jussi> cool plugin
<shadeslayer> indeed
<shadeslayer> what auth does it use again?
<yofel> haralds currently I think
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> so all the karma goes to harald
<yofel> apachelogger: are you making a bot user?
<yofel> true lol
<apachelogger> not today
<apachelogger> yofel: why?
<yofel> k
<shadeslayer> now we all know what a karmawhore apachelogger is :P
<apachelogger> yeah
<yofel> well, I'm fine as long you don't mind having bugs filed in your name
<apachelogger> I remember well the days when I had 200202865206002020 karma points from l10n uploads
<shadeslayer> and recieving emails about them :P
<apachelogger> ever since they changed that karma became utterly useless :P
 * yofel has almost 50k soyuz karma from who knows what
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> yofel: ppa uploads
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, actually.....
<yofel> probably
<yofel> ah, and neon
<apachelogger> yofel: your scripty probably should at least subscribe kubuntu-bugs
<apachelogger> for new packages in particular
<shadeslayer> and maybe announce in #kubntu-bugs
<shadeslayer> *kubuntu
<shadeslayer> that , or you remove that channel since it's pretty much useless
<apachelogger> actually yes
 * yofel considers #kubuntu-bugs deprecated
<apachelogger> jussi: please retire -bugs and forward to here
<yofel> apachelogger has a point though
<yofel> give me a few minutes
<yofel> jussi: retire #kubuntu-testers too while you're at it please
<apachelogger> also if someone feels motivated ... filing a bug against lunchpad ;)
<apachelogger> we need a feed for packages a team is subscribed too
<jussi> I have no access in -bugs
<apachelogger> right now we cannot have nice bug announcing as kubuntu-bugs is only a subscriber to all our bugs, for which there is no atom feed
<shadeslayer> txwikinger does
<shadeslayer> iirc
<apachelogger> jussi: some irc overlord  you are :P
<jussi> ryanakca: is the man you want
<jussi> apachelogger: Im not an irc overlord any more - I goy retired
<jussi> got
<yofel> apachelogger: talk to hggdh about EeeBotu from #ubuntu-bugs-announce? IIRC that parses mails
<apachelogger> jussi: sacked you mean :P
<jussi> apachelogger: no, I retired
<apachelogger> yofel: not it doesn't
<apachelogger> it uses the global project feed for ubuntu
<yofel> ah, meh -.-
<jussi> I had 1.5 years on my term still
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> givin up power
 * apachelogger should try that and get rid of upload rights :P
<shadeslayer> again, I pitched Eeebotu for #kubuntu-bugs a long time ago iirc :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it still uses the global feed :P
<jussi> apachelogger: sorry, we reject your resignation
<apachelogger> what do I do with bugs about nyan cat videos make totem crash? :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> jussi: outragous
 * apachelogger watchs precise install language packs in a en_us install
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: send them to /dev/null
<genii-around> Are there really bugs like that of nyan cat crashes?
<apachelogger> genii-around: no, they usually are about porn but those users that report crashes coming from porn are smart enough to replace their file paths ;)
<genii-around> Heh
<apachelogger> of course then suddenly a webm file has a wma audio codec
<apachelogger> which makes it suspicious
<shadeslayer> genii-around: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3pkuxb/
<yofel> apachelogger: done, I guess kubuntu-bug not being already subscribed to existing packages that affect us would be a bug anyway
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> yofel: 
<apachelogger>         # subscribe kubuntu-bugs so we have a place we can follow it
<apachelogger>         bug.subscribe(person=lp.people['kubuntu-bugs'])
<apachelogger> just that?
<yofel> yeah
<apachelogger> kubotu: newversion 1 2
<kubotu> Package 1 doesn't exist yet!
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> yofel: thx
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whens the next ktp release?
<shadeslayer> 0.4 was supposed to be released on the 1st
<shadeslayer> And I saw branches/tags
<apachelogger> where be the tars? ^^
<shadeslayer> but not sure if a proper release with proper tarballs was done
<shadeslayer> lemme ask Release manager
<apachelogger> we should get the QA bus get started soon
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you did not cherry pick the color stuff into 1.3?
<micahg> I assume kde-l10-fr was supposed to lose 4.6MB with the change from 4.8.2 -> 4.8.3?
 * apachelogger pokes
<apachelogger> micahg: better compression maybe ^^
<apachelogger> definitely something build time though, nothing particular in the source diff
<micahg> apachelogger: kstars stuff has been dropped
<micahg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023915/
<micahg> I see there was no 4.8.3 update for it either
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/4.8.3/src/kstars-4.8.3.tar.xz
<apachelogger> yofel: what gives?
<yofel> apachelogger: what's the difference between kstars 4.8.2 and 4.8.3?
<apachelogger> micahg: kstars docs were removed because they broke building
<apachelogger> kde rev 1292134
<shadeslayer>  ouch
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1292134&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1292134
<apachelogger> yofel: I dunno
<shadeslayer> ahaha
<yofel> apachelogger: if there's no diff, then we probably just skipped it
<apachelogger> slow intartubes ftw
<yofel> debfx: kdemultimedia up
<yofel> (tar)
<debfx> yofel: yes, but a broken one (doesn't install any docs)
<yofel> ...
<apachelogger> yofel: 6447338ebed2f822c4c852bcfe50264ccaba2acb  kstars-4.8.2.tar.xz
<apachelogger> 3c06bfb4f1e84565ac4de8126cfe47111217c995  kstars-4.8.3.tar.xz
<yofel> $ diff -ruN kstars-4.8.{2,3}
<yofel> Binary files kstars-4.8.2/doc/index.cache.bz2 and kstars-4.8.3/doc/index.cache.bz2 differ
<yofel> and that's some tag id change
<yofel> no point in SRU-in that
<apachelogger> some tag id change?
<micahg> ok, the only reason I brought it up was the docs were missing for fr, since that's known, it doesn't matter (unless you want a bug to track the regression)
<yofel> apachelogger: in "<a class="indexterm" name="id386744"></a>" and so on the id number changed
<apachelogger> should be escalated to KDE IMHO
<apachelogger> yofel: can you take care of that
<apachelogger> the point release appraoch to broken docs is to revert, not to deactive them
<yofel> can do
<micahg> yofel: want a bug in LP to track it?
<yofel> I'll file a bug upstream, so I don't think we need one on LP right now
<micahg> well, it's a regression in an SRU
<yofel> true, add one if you have the time then please
<micahg> sure
<micahg> yofel: I'll give it to you if that's ok?
<yofel> sure
<apachelogger> yofel: raise it on kde-release too
<yofel> I'll send the mail once I've got the bug done
<apachelogger> abert is on the release team, the team should be aware of these sorts of things
<micahg> Bug #1008729 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008729 in kde-l10n-fr (Ubuntu Precise) "kstars docs dropped in 4.8.3 due to upstream build issues" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008729
<apachelogger> so it does not happen again
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I forgot :(
<apachelogger> :(
<yofel> apachelogger: uhm... it was albert himself that did the change...
<yofel> if we're talking about aacid
<apachelogger> yofel: that is why I  see the issue needs to be brought to the release teams attention
<yofel> ah, ok
<apachelogger> s/see/say/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "yofel: that is why I  say the issue needs to be brought to the release teams attention"
<apachelogger> so it does not happen in future releases
 * apachelogger points out that this is quite admirable tho
<apachelogger> prevoiusly we'd just get the broken tars and have to mess with them ourselfs
<apachelogger> so while voilating point release policy it is an improvement IMHO :)
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 16
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> kubotu: help karma
<kubotu> karma module: Listens to everyone's chat. <thing>++/<thing>-- => increase/decrease karma for <thing>, karma for <thing>? => show karma for <thing>, karmastats => show stats. Karma is a community rating system - only in-channel messages can affect karma and you cannot adjust your own.
<apachelogger> kubotu: karmastats
<kubotu> 951 items. Best: C (302); Worst: < (-172)
<apachelogger> C!
<JontheEchidna> ~karma <thing>
<kubotu> <thing> has neutral karma
<JontheEchidna> :P
<micahg> apachelogger: ++
<micahg> hrm.../me fail
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> micahg++
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna--
<apachelogger> not picking important fix0rs
<JontheEchidna> D:
<apachelogger> bad JontheEchidna
<micahg> ++apachelogger
<apachelogger> ohoh, I need to show you nice ode
<apachelogger> #define VLC_FOREACH(type, variable, getter, releaser) \
<apachelogger>     for (libvlc_##type##_t *__libvlc_first_element = getter, *variable = __libvlc_first_element; \
<apachelogger>         variable; \
<apachelogger>         variable = variable->p_next, !variable ? releaser(__libvlc_first_element) : (void)0)
<apachelogger> isn't it a beauty :P
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> TBH I think the Q_FOREACH is pretty much the same
<apachelogger> except it uses a struct to manage stuff
<JontheEchidna> solution: use range-based for w/ c++11
<apachelogger> I don't know what that is, sounds spooky
<JontheEchidna> http://www.cprogramming.com/c++11/c++11-ranged-for-loop.html
<JontheEchidna> you can also use it for arrays
<apachelogger> how would that help the foreach at hand?
<JontheEchidna> less messy behind the scenes
<apachelogger> not really
<apachelogger> it's not an array :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: u on amd64?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<apachelogger> got 5 minutes to test kdepim stuff?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/src/kdepim-runtime_4.8.3-0ubuntu0.1+ppa1_amd64.deb
<apachelogger> see if you get any notifications when starting kontact with that
<JontheEchidna> w/a new user?
<apachelogger> aye
<JontheEchidna> k
<apachelogger> you should be getting *one* though I utterly fail to produce it ^^
<apachelogger> quite the timing bug monster akonadi is
 * apachelogger further notes that opening the deb in rekonq will open it with ark
<JontheEchidna> :s
<apachelogger> and downloads go to documents
<apachelogger> this is major fun
<JontheEchidna> chromium does the correct thing and opens qapt-deb-installer :P
<apachelogger> ....
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: no notifications from akonadi
<JontheEchidna> just the regular "enter all your secret PIM infos"
<apachelogger> kthx
<apachelogger> Start in 6 hours
<apachelogger> lunchpad needs more builders
<apachelogger> or less daily plunder
<utusan> what kde version is 12.10 A1 going to be? TIA
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-05
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see the nice polite reply yofel got from the release guy you don't want criticized.  Sure, it's a thankless job, but he seems hostile to most any kind of feedback.
<afiestas> ScottK:  :D
<afiestas> people who does that kind of job are usually the happiear on earth :p
<ScottK> afiestas: I find it very demotivating when the new KDE release guy decides, without discussion, to 'cancel' a KDE beta based on something needing to be packaged from a git snapshot.
<ScottK> In our case the pointless delay cost us Kubuntu Quantal Alpha 1.
<JontheEchidna> "Maybe in the future threatening to cancel the release will cause people moving house to drop everything and do volunteer FOSS stuff"
<ScottK> Maybe.
<eagles0513875> morning all :) 
<eagles0513875> hey guys I'm trying to assign https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-menubar/+bug/998630 to the kubuntu-dev  team, would i need to be a member to be able to assign the bug to kubuntu-dev's
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998630 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "plasma netbook shell crashes on kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you have a date to hold the kubuntu council vote?  I'm wondering about a meeting before it to do the constitution and UDS review
 * Riddell adds kubuntu-dev-server script to kubuntu-dev-tools for setting up an ec2 instance
<Stecchino> If anyone from Blue systems is in: both contact@blue-systems.com as contact@blue-systems.de fails
<Riddell> Stecchino: passed on
<Mamarok> his uncle is president of Schalke 04 football club
<Riddell> nuff stalking
<Mamarok> sorry :(
<Ezim> schalke is a good football club :)
<Ezim> gelsenkirchen
<Riddell> Stecchino: try now
<apachelogger> Riddell: sunday IIRC
<apachelogger> that is sunday to sunday
<Riddell> hum so might be able to hold one before then
<apachelogger> if it is really necessary....
<apachelogger> mind that the parting members do only time out on june 21
<Riddell> Kubuntu meeting scheduling http://www.doodle.com/xxxd4x2mkpp6hifr
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Now With Extra Gray | Council Nominations Open - See http://goo.gl/zUghQ | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | Packaging TODO (4.8.80/4.8.4): http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | meeting scheduling http://www.doodle.com/xxxd4x2mkpp6hifr
<jussi> doodled
<apachelogger> ah right
<apachelogger> Riddell: we need to do the UDS stuff anyway, that right now blocks our task tracking
<apachelogger> only approved specs get in, everything else is already set up
 * Mamarok wonders if the kubuntu PPA is still working, or are there simply no precise updates available?
<Riddell> debfx is onto the 4.8.4 update
<Mamarok> oh, cool
<Mamarok> any work in progress for 4.9 beta packages?
<Mamarok> yofel_: ^ ?
<Riddell> 4.8.4 is still in ninjas
<Riddell> 4.8.80 is also still in ninjas
<Riddell> I've been faffing with ec2 stuff
<Mamarok> OK, nice
<apachelogger> .4 is done IIRC
<apachelogger> at least debfx said something like that yesterday
<apachelogger> or I am imagining things ^^
<Mamarok> I prefer packages rather than building the beta myself, and we have the beta testing this weekend in #kde-quality
 * apachelogger kindly ponts out that the merge process as part of a kde release is not documented and pokes yofel_
<Ezim> apachelogger, do you know if pulseaudio+kwin cracky/choopy sound after playin around is fixed with 4.8.4?
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, btw
<apachelogger> kubotu: buildstatus amarok
<kubotu> amarok:
<kubotu>  powerpc Successfully built
<kubotu>  i386 Successfully built
<kubotu>  armhf Successfully built
<kubotu>  armel Successfully built...
<apachelogger> Ezim: I would not know
<Ezim> apachelogger, okey.. np
<apachelogger> Ezim: did you actually identify the misbehaving component yet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh more irc goodness
<Ezim> apachelogger, no I did not really.. I tried different phonon backend
<Ezim> did not help.
<Ezim> I also tried pulseaudio 2 from repo, did not help.
<apachelogger> Ezim: then how could I possibly tell you :P
<Ezim> I tried veromix did not help.
<apachelogger> Ezim: I'd talk to coling in #kde-multimedia
<apachelogger> or drop him a mail colin@mageia.org
<Ezim> to "fix" the sound weirdness I did use alsa, but that was not really my purpose.
<Ezim> apachelogger, okey... it works just fine under mageia/fedora/debian
<Ezim> I am testing zevenos neptune (debian based distro) it works also there...
<Ezim> so I feel it is something in kubuntu that is broken
<apachelogger> Riddell: are holidays in the UK?
<apachelogger> Ezim: instead of testing you could talk to colin
<Riddell> apachelogger: today?  it's a bank holiday for most people in the UK yes
<apachelogger> ah
<Ezim> apachelogger, will do that later on... hard to do that when I do not have kubuntu installed at the moment..
<apachelogger> epxlains why no one wants to talk to me about launchpad ^^
<yofel_> apachelogger: it would be good if buildstatus could tell the version. I guess that's amarok from quantal, but that's ambigous when someone does an upload
<yofel> as for merge process, a proper documentation would require the debian team to have the packaging in a consistent state, which isn't the case usually
<yofel> this time we merged from git, and even there only a few things as they're really lagging behind
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, thought the same thing
<apachelogger> yofel: also it should print one line
<apachelogger> don't quite know how to do that in python tho
<apachelogger> in ruby as in C print does not linebreak, no clue why it does in buildstatus
<yofel> well, as long as it's only for a single package a few lines are tolerable
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> what if you query two packages
<apachelogger> or 3 :P
<apachelogger> multiline output is always evil
<apachelogger> except in a party case
<yofel> well, ok
<apachelogger> or when apachelogger uses multiline instead of punctuation :P
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 33 * debian/changelog new upstream tarball
<apachelogger> kubotu: newversion 1 2
<kubotu> Package 1 doesn't exist yet!
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 27 * debian/changelog new upstream tarball
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage plasma-widget-redshift 0.4 http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Redshift+plasmoid?content=148737
<apachelogger> I broke it \o/
<apachelogger> User does not have sufficient permissions to edit the bug task importance.
<yofel> it crashes on that?
<yofel> it didn't in the past...
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> but it does not output the url
<apachelogger> oh
<yofel> uh, that can only happen when it crashes...
<apachelogger> throws httperror it seems
<yofel> -.-
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/493382/
<apachelogger> yofel: 
<yofel> sec
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/493394/
<apachelogger> yofel: ^
<yofel> yeah, something like that
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, I think [description] should be additional to the standard message btw
<apachelogger> defaultDescription << "\n\n" << description
<apachelogger> or something
<yofel> hm, I wanted to leave it to the user, but indeed makes sense to append it for the bot...
<apachelogger> even for the user it makes sense
<apachelogger> the defautl info is always useful
<apachelogger> I would not want to write that manually and then add more stuff ^^
<yofel> sure, and it's less code actually
 * apachelogger tries to get the bot in bugcontrol
<apachelogger> yofel: I wonder... can't one set the importance at report time?
<apachelogger> or is that just for bugcontrol members
<yofel> bugcontrol
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> oh actually
<apachelogger> staging is up again
<yofel> done
<yofel> yeah, just a tad slow
<yofel> as always
<apachelogger> yofel: could you move the code to bzr or something?
 * apachelogger currently needs to manually cherry pick
<yofel> sure, want in k-d-t?
<apachelogger> yah, should be fine
<yofel> added
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage foo 1.0
<kubotu> Package foo already exists!
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage foobar 1.0
<yofel> o.O
<kubotu> Package foobar already exists!
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage foobarmybooty 1.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/bugs/971243
<ubottu> Error: malone bug 971243 not found
<apachelogger> tsimpson: ^ should ignore bugs.staging
<CIA-44> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120605121203-xh443n62lp32cjb7 * (5 files in 3 dirs) * Add pull-ninjas-source to download packages from the kubuntu-ninjas PPA. * Add newpackage script to file packaging bugs on LP
<CIA-44> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120605121314-o9qefpsgkdsaz7ng * bin/newpackage explicitly specify argument names for login and make cred path usable explict specifying allows changing only the first name to switch from desktop wide cred sharing to per-app
<yofel> ooops, yeah
<yofel> apachelogger: = missing in line 60?
<CIA-44> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120605121708-j7vzk7nafk5c367h * bin/newpackage add missing =
<yofel> and see if ~ works, IIRC you need to wrap that in os.path.expanduser(...)
<yofel> unless they changed that
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> still integrating
<yofel> actually, see kopypackages, there I did it properly
<apachelogger> I do't get the code there
<apachelogger> plz fix :P
<apachelogger> actually
<yofel> lol, that's just pythonized mkdir -p 
<apachelogger> all our scripts should have an envrionment override for that crap TBH
<yofel> oh, good idea
<apachelogger> then I do not need to carry a diff
<apachelogger> also for application_name vs. consumer_name
<yofel> which probably *should* be in a lib
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 58 plugins loaded; 31 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage foobar1234 1
<apachelogger> bug!
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 58 plugins loaded; 31 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage foobar1234 1
<apachelogger> bug!
<apachelogger> kubotu: newpackage foobar1234 1
<apachelogger> hm
<CIA-44> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 143 * bin/newpackage cleanup
<apachelogger> yofel: <kubotu> HTTPError: Package foobar not published in Ubuntu
<apachelogger> httperror?
<yofel> weird
<apachelogger> stating that is
<yofel> ah, *that*'s what I was originally catching to see if a package was published
<yofel> now to find out why source isn't None anymore
<apachelogger> bot switched to production again, all should be good now \o/
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> just had an idea
<CIA-44> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 144 * bin/newpackage make sure the folder for the credentials file exists before using it
<Stecchino> Speaking about betas. Is anyone packaging Amarok 2.6 beta 1 yet?
<Stecchino> http://download.kde.org/unstable/amarok/2.5.90/src/amarok-2.5.90.tar.bz2.mirrorlist
<Stecchino> simple s/2.4.90/2.5.90/g should work
<Stecchino> and if the nl-i18n patch was used before: only needed for kdelibs <= 4.7.
<Stecchino> *4.7.3
<yofel> hm, smoke still fails to build with new soprano -.-
<apachelogger> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/971249
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971249 in OpenStack Dashboard (Horizon) "SysPanel projects list lacks error handling if underlying service unavailable" [Medium,Fix released]
<Riddell> bug 1008645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008645 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Please upgrade amarok to 2.5.90" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008645
<Riddell> Stecchino: still on the todo list
<apachelogger> Stecchino, Riddell: will get on it in a bit
<Stecchino> ok
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 58 plugins loaded; 31 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> Stecchino: any objections to switching releaseme to xz?
<Stecchino> apachelogger: xz?
<apachelogger> the compression tool
<apachelogger> rather than bzip2
<apachelogger> xz being better at compressing and faster at decompressing
<apachelogger> already used for kde sc releases
<Stecchino> apachelogger: does compression matter of convenience?
<Stecchino> if xz comes standard I don't care
<apachelogger> well, the tars are smaller = less traffic
<apachelogger> Stecchino: has been in distros for 3 years at least
<Stecchino> then go ahead
<apachelogger> kk
<Riddell> it's what KDE SC uses
<Stecchino> but as far as releaseme feature requests go. I want to to be git oriented
 * apachelogger switches newpackage to production
<Stecchino> to confusing with the docs talking mostely about svn
<apachelogger> Stecchino: I have a rewrite for that
<apachelogger> Stecchino: docs are about translations of the same :P
<apachelogger> which are in svn
<Stecchino> yeah, but the --help does not mentions svn is about docs
<Stecchino> we should not have to know how translations are set up basically
<Stecchino> it's to complicated and subject to change anyway
<apachelogger> I am sure the i18n leaders disagree on the not having to know anything about it :P
<Stecchino> pfeh
<Stecchino> I write strings in US-en and wrap them in approriate i18n*()s that is as much as I need to know about i18n
<apachelogger> Stecchino: as I said, i18n will disagree
 * apachelogger also disagrees but does not care enoguh to argue :P
<Stecchino> they are also the ones who made is so complicated and badly documented, so I guess there would be more dissagreements
 * apachelogger actuallyw onders how gnome does it
<Riddell> in gnome the translations are in the source archive
<Riddell> not separated
<apachelogger> ok, so... update testing then amarok packaging
<apachelogger> Riddell: and we don't want that?
<apachelogger> although I can see the management advantage in not having that
<Riddell> apachelogger: it means the translators have to go searching for them rather than the programmers.  geneerally programmers are better at searching repositories than translators
<apachelogger> particularly since due to the SC the apps are actually not as independent as they are in gnome
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, they would always be kde:foo/po/
<apachelogger> so I do believe git being a pain in the bum is the greater barrier there
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I still think we should have used a bootsplash without logo, would look better
<yofel> people think in pictures, so I believe most people do like the logo on that
<apachelogger> from a branding perspective
<apachelogger> from an artistic pov it would look better with just the dots
<yofel> from an artisitic pov it would look better if you would use the gear parts as dots
<apachelogger> no it wouldn't
<apachelogger> it's because of the background
<apachelogger> it lacks drama
<apachelogger> so if you put blinking gears on it it will look like crap
<yofel> well, if you remove the logo, at least make the dots larger. On a high resolution it looks crappy with just the dots
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> tho I have only ever seen a highres boot myself ^^
<Riddell> we do get complaints about not having enough branding quite a bit
<Riddell> but it's so unimportant to me
<apachelogger> well, what can you brand without redoing the entire artwork set?
<apachelogger> right now you could only change the color of the wallpaper as putting a logo on there would not work at all (due to the stripes)
<Riddell> yeah I'm thinking about stuff like the K menu
<apachelogger> then you could swap the start-here-kde icon for start-here-kubuntu 
<Riddell> anyway, I don't want that
<apachelogger> +
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is nothing beyond those two anyway
<Riddell> it was also commented at cebit by kde promo people that they didn't give away CDs because they had non-KDE branding on
<apachelogger> there is no point in changing the plasma theme as that is part transparent anyway and going away from oxygen window/widget systle would take away snazzyness IMHO
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is an unhealthy attitude
<apachelogger> what would they like to give away? a cd with source tars?
<Riddell> I agree
<Riddell> ekhart's point was they were demoing kde then shouldn't give away something with non-kde bits on it.  I said use kubuntu then that'll solve the issue
<apachelogger> afiestas: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/05/plasma-desktopLf2541.png
<apachelogger> I fix one issue and another pops up -.-
<apachelogger> akonadi--
<apachelogger> Riddell: I understand his point, but it is not practical as KDE produces building blocks for a larger system
<apachelogger> hence my comment about giving away source tars
 * apachelogger wonders what akonotes is
<apachelogger> what I do not get
<apachelogger> why does it tell me about the missing folders rather than create them
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we have to have the date on by default?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm not sure, we should do but I suspect we don't
<Riddell> probably an upstream change at some point in the past
<apachelogger> sebas was that
<apachelogger> then I annoyed him for like a month to fix the data appearance
<apachelogger> never happened
<Riddell> a baltix conspiracy!
 * Riddell out for an hour
<apachelogger> (also I personally believe it looks better without it anyway)
<BluesKaj> hi all
<ScottK> Riddell: Is the meeting doodle UTC or local TZ?
<apachelogger> 2.6~beta1-1
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> Start in 6 hours
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> i386	18	 1134 jobs (11 hours)
<apachelogger> all filled up with daily crap
 * apachelogger puts bug report on his todo
<apachelogger> debfx:   * Move localized handbooks into own packages named amarok-help-$lang.
<apachelogger> what was the rationale for that?
<eagles0513875> yofel: thanks for packaging the menubar :) updating now going to try and test it for you agateau  :) 
<yofel> thank JontheEchidna, he uploaded it, I'll try to get this fixed in precise as well
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: thanks testing the menubar fix :) hopefully that has done the trick
<eagles0513875> and sadly i still have no menubar :( 
<eagles0513875> still in the same state as yesterday :( 
<yofel> eagles0513875: which release are you on?
<eagles0513875> 18
<yofel> er, kubuntu release I mean
<Stecchino> so qt 4.8.2 ./configure claims I don't have make. Something changed in precise?
<eagles0513875> 12.10
<yofel> hm
<apachelogger> yofel: do you know the rationale behind :   * Move localized handbooks into own packages named amarok-help-$lang
<yofel> apachelogger: cd space
<apachelogger> but why invididual packages?
<apachelogger> Stecchino: sudo apt-get build-dep qt4-x11?
<yofel> dunno, Riddell ^
<apachelogger> Riddell is out
<eagles0513875> so far yofel it has eliminated the crash but still no menu should i remove my .kde folder?
<Stecchino> apachelogger: yeah, I really am missing make ;)
<apachelogger> oh well, cannot finish amarok merge without having that resolved
<apachelogger> debian introduced -doc
<yofel> eagles0513875: ah, I fear I don't know how to resolve that
<apachelogger> so it would be good if the changelog stated why we need the help crap :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do you know if the doodle for the meeting is set up to be UTC or local time?
<apachelogger> also why it was called help to begin with ^^
<eagles0513875> agateau: any idea? i am on 18 now and i still have no menu just like yesterday
<apachelogger> ScottK: utc unless you are logged in I think
<ScottK> OK.  I'm logged in, so I guess it's local.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> might not be adapting
<apachelogger> ScottK: what's your first time and date?
<apachelogger> utc is 1600 on june 6
<ScottK> June 6 at 1600.
<apachelogger> always utc then
<ScottK> Thanks.
<agateau> eagles0513875: your bar got away while you were still running 0.1.17, so it's related to another upgrade/change. Stupid question: is the widget still present in your panel?
<eagles0513875> agateau: yes it is but the focus is lets say on tabs from chromium or anything else that i have up on my screen
<ScottK> OK.  Doodled.
<ScottK> Riddell: unping.
<eagles0513875> agateau: is there a way i can attached the menu bar to a debugger or something to see actually whats going on ?
<agateau> eagles0513875: does it only fail with chromium?
<eagles0513875> it fails on login and before the fix it was failing when i was using dolphin and accessing an external hard drive and even failing at random 
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: gdb can attach to running processes
<apachelogger> sudo gdb
<apachelogger> then attach $PID
<apachelogger> where $PID is pidof plasma-desktop
<ScottK> (or netbook)
<apachelogger> mind that you want to set a break point tho
<eagles0513875> and i think it just crashed for me
<eagles0513875> at least now i can get a back trace if its related to it i don't know but will attach it in the bug for you agateau  
<apachelogger> (side note: attaching is super useful when an application locks up as a backtrace while locked usually tells clearly where/why ;))
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: this happened just as i was about to attached
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I was wondering ... perhaps we should turn off apport notifications in releases?
<agateau> eagles0513875: if you see menubars with other applications like Dolphin or Kwrite but it fails with chromium, then something is wrong with chromium
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: did you already run the attach command?
<agateau> eagles0513875: I am afraid I don't know how appmenu support works inchromium
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: sadly not i was trying to find the process to attach to 
<eagles0513875> agateau: it doesn't work with any application 
 * apachelogger points out that an application cannot/shouldnt crash while attach is doing its magic as the first thing gdb does is interrupt execution
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: ah k
<apachelogger> Stecchino: did the videoclip applet get removed?
<Stecchino> apachelogger: possibly
<Stecchino> there was talk
<Stecchino> checking
<Stecchino> apachelogger: src/context/applets/videoclip is empty
<Stecchino> so guess so
<apachelogger> cheers
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/05/plasma-desktopuP2541.png
<apachelogger> you put the desktop files in the wrong package
<debfx> apachelogger: saving space on the cd images
<apachelogger> debfx: yes, but why invidual packages?
<apachelogger> rather than a grand unified -doc
<apachelogger> or rather... would we want to keep the invidual things vs. debian's -doc
<debfx> some of them are huge
<apachelogger> debfx: so we put some of them on the CD?
<debfx> yes
<debfx> I think we should keep the individual packages
<debfx> unless the docs size considerably decreased in the new release
<apachelogger> terribly unlikely
<debfx> or maybe we should just ship an audio player that is not bloatware
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> what about good documentation is bloatware?
<jtechidna> apachelogger: apport itself controls whether or not it gets showed
<apachelogger> jtechidna: not if there are pending reports I guess
<debfx> not the documentation, the application itself
<apachelogger> or we should silently discard them if apport is turned off?
<apachelogger> jtechidna: just noticed the other day that on a new user I got apport reports
<apachelogger> supposedly old ones as I always have the notifications turned off on my user
<apachelogger> (all the notifications :P)
<debfx> though if you need >10MB to explain how an audio player works, maybe that is a problem
 * apachelogger notes that amarok is not an audio player
<apachelogger> Phonon::createPlayer is an audio player
<apachelogger> amarok is an audio playback management software
<apachelogger> fastly different :things P
<debfx> aka bloatware
<apachelogger> depends on the POV
<eagles0513875> ok guys i updated bug 998630 with the latest back trace which I'm starting to wonder if its related to the bug or not and i have no idea how to determine what the cause is if its not plasma-desktop
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 998630 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu Precise) "plasma netbook shell crashes on kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/998630
<apachelogger> brrr
<Quintasan_> WHY THIS IS CONSTANTLY BROKEN?
<Quintasan_> WHY
<apachelogger> NOTE: all quantal images are oversized
<apachelogger> debfx: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/quantal-desktop-i386.manifest
<apachelogger> we do not ship any help packages
<apachelogger> so why are they split like that?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: \o/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where have you been, I missed you :(
<Quintasan> I !@#%@$! install a clean Precise and I still get no freaking sound  in mplayer
<Quintasan> CAN'T WE JUST KILL IT WITH FIRE?
<debfx> apachelogger: we can now
<apachelogger> Quintasan: mplayer?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: y u use mplayer?
<Quintasan> What should I use? inb4vlc
<Quintasan> it sucks with 10bit encodes
<apachelogger> VLC!!$!!!#$!!@$@$
<apachelogger> Quintasan: 10 bit encodes?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: here here i use it on all my systems even those that aren't linux :D 
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I have been taking a break
<Quintasan> apachelogger: h.264 10bit encoded video
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: u better had, thanks to you I get free hardware and trips to paris :P
<eagles0513875> haha
<apachelogger> Quintasan: and that does not work in vlc?
<apachelogger> u kidding me?
<apachelogger> did you encode the video?
<Quintasan> I was getting some nice green squares on the video
<eagles0513875> wait apachelogger i remember hearing there were issues which were never fixed in regards to 10 bit encoding
<apachelogger> because quite honestly if vlc fails to play it then something is seriously wrong with the encoding
<BluesKaj> VLC is the most configurable media player , it does what what you set it to do , it does use the negative option defaults like so many others
<apachelogger> that is to say the used libraries are excelent, thus allowing the superior playback ;)
<BluesKaj> er doesn't use
<Quintasan> Something is clearly not right with VLC if mplayer can decode the video
<eagles0513875> agateau: i updated the bug report and basically at this point I'm at a total loss what else to try short of deleting my .kde folder
<apachelogger> Quintasan: vlc -vvv $FILE -> #videolan
<Quintasan> apachelogger: But I'm not talking about the video
<Quintasan> The question is why the hell I don't get any sound?
<apachelogger> debfx: no we cannot because the images are already oversized
<Quintasan> So, amarok plays music with no problems
<agateau> eagles0513875: try this: open a terminal, then type "plasmoidviewer menubar". Do you get a window with a menubar?
<apachelogger> so unless there is some actual rationale to this than a theoretical future use I do not see why we should keep 300 additional packages over debian
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: you checked under audio and the audio track to make sure its set right
<Quintasan> Either we are doing something wrong with our mplayer2 package in Ubuntu or PulseAudio is shit
<apachelogger> Quintasan: vlc -vvv
<apachelogger> I am not going t guess why some random file produces no audio
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Do I install vlc from repos or I have to bother looking for some magical deb?
<apachelogger> repos
<apachelogger> dunno if they are any good though, I have my own vlc build
<apachelogger> seeing how popular vlc is I suppose the packages should be goody ;)
<Quintasan> Seeing all those encoders of my *cough* legally acquired*cough* don't recommend VLC I'm still reluctant to use it
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we still use replaces alongside breaks?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: keep using your broken software then
<apachelogger> mplayer like too many multimedia apps has spooky code
<Quintasan> >plays everything fine when using alsa
<Quintasan> >suddenly doesnt work when pulse comes into play
<Quintasan> >2012
<apachelogger> Quintasan: mplayer.
<Quintasan> Can we stop having over 9000 abstraction layers
<Quintasan> mplayer2
<apachelogger> spooky code remains spooky code even if you append a 2
<apachelogger> see amarok :P
<eagles0513875> amarok rocks for playing audio and streaming 
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: i think i remember someone telling me thats is an ongoing known bug with 10bit 
<eagles0513875> and vlc 
<Quintasan> apachelogger: And you are the Multimedia Overlord in lands of KDE?
<eagles0513875> might have to go dig through their bug tracker i don't know the bug off the top of my head
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: he just doesn't wanna use vlc
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes, use gstreamer
<eagles0513875> O_O who wouldn't want to use it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: And you bash your music player? Go and fix it now
<apachelogger> if it does not work there you can shout at shadeslayer or tdfischer
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no, I am fixing dragon
<Quintasan> But that's even worse
<apachelogger> not anymore
<apachelogger> even plays bluray now
<apachelogger> and doesn't show stupid white windows when stopping, and resumes videos properly (again)....
 * apachelogger fixed like 7000 bugs in a week
<Quintasan> *shrug*
<apachelogger> it still has spooky code though
<Quintasan> The only viable media player for Linux - Amarok 2 is now working like shit here
<Quintasan> 300mb in ram when idle
<Quintasan> seriously?
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Stecchino: you should get yourself an apachelogger ;)
<eagles0513875> haha i could use an apachelogger  too lol :P 
<Tm_T> Quintasan: huh?
 * apachelogger points out that he was annoyed by the fact that dragon needed ~1 second to start and now has a branch that makes it start almost instantly even with dbg symbols :P
<Quintasan> Tm_T: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/05/plasma-desktopnV2056.png
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I think you are leaking
<Quintasan> Hi there Amarok
<apachelogger> also 25% cpu is no fun business
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think you should look at what we ship
<Quintasan> This is a freaking clean install
<Quintasan> I even got rid of every dotdir in my $HOME
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/05/plasma-desktopOV2541.png
<eagles0513875> I'm wondering if my menu issue i should get rid of the .kde menu apachelogger would that hurt anything?
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: how much ram does your system have?
<Quintasan> 8GB
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: as long as you only move it and don't rm-rf it
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: I mean, if it doesn't help you can always move it back
<Quintasan> You think I would be able to pbuild in tmpfs with any less? :P
<eagles0513875> what does it contain anyway
<apachelogger> Quintasan: paste me the advanced memory info for amarok plz
<Quintasan> apachelogger: If I'm leaking and package is not bugged then what the hell is wrong
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: could it be nepomuk  eating up resources
<apachelogger> also full details of that plz
<Quintasan> >advanced memory info
<Quintasan> How do I into that?
<Quintasan> Bug report assistant?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: in ksysguard right click amarok
<apachelogger> then scroll down to full details and open that
<apachelogger> then seelect all and copy
 * apachelogger thinks that features needs an export function
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> that even is a qwebview
<yofel> hm... somone got a better class name than 'Klp' for a launchpad class in KubuntuDevTools/launchpad.py? I'm incredibly uncreative today -.-
<agateau> eagles0513875: have you tried what I asked you?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://wklej.org/id/767480/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: My thoughts exactly for export function
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you could file a bug about it :P
<eagles0513875> agateau: ok this is odd I'm doing a ps -aux grep plasma-desktop and nothing is coming up
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are not doing a collection scan right now, do you?
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Besides, it couldn't possibly last more than 6 hours, could it?
<agateau> eagles0513875: that does not answer my question
<eagles0513875> oops sry agateau  missed the last thing you wanted me to try I'm going to try it now
<apachelogger> Quintasan: not likely
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pulseaudio is active?
<Quintasan> I think it is
<Quintasan> Otherwise I would probably get no sound
<apachelogger> rodger
<apachelogger> so either gstreamer or amarok is leaking here
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how long has it been running?
<apachelogger> 421040 KB	[heap]
<eagles0513875> agateau: with plasmoidviewer menubar all i get is a white box no menubar
<Quintasan> I went to bed while the music was playing
<apachelogger> with vlc I have half of that heap
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think 6-7 hours
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so it was playing through the nigth?
<agateau> eagles0513875: have you focused any application?
<eagles0513875> any application i focus all isee is the chromium tab in focus :-/ 
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Yeah, it was still playing when I got up so I stopped the playback because I wouldn't be using the pc anymore
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> Quintasan: get a massif log please
<Quintasan> what on
<apachelogger> amarok
<apachelogger> play -> wait 10 seconds -> switch to next -> wait 10 seconds....
<apachelogger> do that for some 20 tracks
<agateau> eagles0513875: can you pastebin the content of the terminal?
<apachelogger> then stop valgrind with ctrl-c (one only)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oh, also
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you don't have your entire collection in the playlist by any chance?
<Quintasan> I think I do
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> nevermind then
<apachelogger> you are using it wrong
<eagles0513875> agateau: all I'm getting is plasmoidviewer(2562 MenuBarApplet::init: Could not connect registrar to DBus
<Quintasan> apachelogger: huh>
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how many tracks do you have?
<Quintasan> You want to tell me I can't just put my whole collection on the freaking playlist?
<jtechidna> Quintasan: my amarok would idle at 400 MiB ram, so recently I've switched to clementine and it uses ~70
<Quintasan> 3723
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you can, it will however use freaking memory
<Quintasan> songs
<apachelogger> just like juk amarok does not do playlist caching
<jtechidna> I had < 90 songs in my playlist, so that's not related
<Quintasan> AHAHAHAHA
<apachelogger> that is... all track information is held in memory
<Quintasan> SERIOUSLY?
<Quintasan> WOLOLOLOL
<apachelogger> regardless of whether the track is currently visible
<Quintasan> ALT+F4
<apachelogger> unlike juk its playlist is not the collection
<Quintasan> LOL
<apachelogger> in particular right now in juk you get that 400 mib usage always
<Quintasan> I DELETED AND NOW IT'S 91MB IN MEMORY
<Quintasan> XD
<apachelogger> wheras in amarok it is a design decision
<Quintasan> and cpu usage is still at 27%
<apachelogger> in amarok you are supposed to create what we used to call smart playlists
<apachelogger> which are continious playlists based on parameters
<apachelogger> Quintasan: while playing?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: idle, nothing on playlist
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> Quintasan: gdb attach to it
<apachelogger> grab some backtrace on all threads
<apachelogger> 3 of them or so
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think I need debug symbols don't I?
<apachelogger> yah
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> if you feel particularly fun you can also cachegrind and callgrind it 
<apachelogger> but since instrumentation is dead slow .... ;)
<Quintasan> So, now it's not playing any music, nothing is on playlist and I want to gdb attach to it?
<apachelogger> jtechidna: I am reasonable certain amarok leaks
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Explain the steps to me like you would to a dumb person because I used gdb once
<agateau> eagles0513875: ok so it means the menubar widget is already there
<apachelogger> somewhere around 2.3 heap management became too complicated 
<eagles0513875> agateau: so could this be related to a graphics driver issue?
<agateau> eagles0513875: remove it from your desktop and start "plasmoidviewer menubar" again
<apachelogger> now even singletons cause problems with destruciton or no destruction or some destruction...
<eagles0513875> ok waiting for plasma-desktop to crash again 
<apachelogger> happens when you maek software too complicated :P
<bambee> woo !!! http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTExMzA  
<jtechidna> heh
<apachelogger> phonon has a similar issue with pulseaudio shutdown
<apachelogger> which is architectural though ... as pulseaudio needs to wire in boht the frontend and the backend
<Quintasan> That's why open source is not popular
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what is?
<Quintasan> We make things so complicated it's !@#! better to rewrite things and we still end up with nothing good
<Quintasan> KMail and Amarok are the prime examples of that
<Quintasan> LOL LET'S REWRITE CODE
<apachelogger> kmail was not rewriten
<Quintasan> now my email client doesnt work
<apachelogger> also kmail is somewhat unmaintained
<apachelogger> amarok was rewriten, that is not why it leaks memory though
<apachelogger> those issues are more complicated really
<Quintasan> and amarok developers try to tell me it's a design dections and I can't freaking have everything on playlist
 * apachelogger wonders when Riddell will return from his 1 hour awayness :P
<Quintasan> design decision*
<Quintasan> ok so amarok is running and I have gdb and debug magic installed apachelogger
<apachelogger> sudo gdb
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> first
<apachelogger> pidof amarok
<apachelogger> then sudo gdb
<apachelogger> attach $WHATPIDOFSAID
<apachelogger> ...wait...
<apachelogger> then
<apachelogger> thread apply all bt
<eagles0513875> agateau:  :) now i get something ill post it on the bug report
<debfx> apachelogger: the images are only oversized if we decide so
<Quintasan> Still reading symbols
<apachelogger> hit enter until all backtraces print, then copy to paste
<apachelogger> then 
<apachelogger> continue
<apachelogger> wait a bit
<apachelogger> then ctr+c
<agateau> eagles0513875: can you pastebin it?
<apachelogger> thread appply.....
<eagles0513875> sure :) agateau 
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the idea is to interrupt at random times and fetch backtraces to see whether some function (chain) is executed regularly 
<apachelogger> which would then be the function (chain) that needed investigation
<eagles0513875> agateau: http://pastebin.com/6rWTnN4a
<apachelogger> Quintasan: sampled callgrind technique that is ^^
<Quintasan> thread apply all bt should be run when music is playing, right?
<Quintasan> you want me to add the whole collection again?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> you cannot run gdb instructions while the application is executing code
<agateau> eagles0513875: "plasmoidviewer(2598)/kdeui (kdelibs): Session bus not found" < this is plasmoidviwer telling you something is terribly wrong with your session
<agateau> eagles0513875: you should logout and back
<apachelogger> Quintasan: lemme get you a log
<eagles0513875> agateau: restarting give me 30 sec :D 
<Quintasan> apachelogger: empty playlist, amarok doing nothing and you want me to run thread apply all bt on that state?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/493538/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/493544/
<apachelogger> mind the lines startign with (gdb)
<apachelogger> this is right after loading is finished
<Riddell> apachelogger: hi
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have a rationale for amarok-help-*
<apachelogger> Riddell: debian introduced amarok-doc, so I am wondering if it is worth keeping the detailed split
<apachelogger> Stecchino: the collectionscanner is a qprocess I presume?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: need more samples than that ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: cd size I think was the reason debfx did that I think
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: if debian have a simple -doc split go with that
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok
 * apachelogger really wonders why amarok needs so many eventloops -.-
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what cpu do you have?
<Quintasan> Intel Core i5
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> Quintasan: can I get more samples please
<Quintasan> apachelogger: making them
<apachelogger> Quintasan: also is amarokcollectionscanner running?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> keep a watch out for it while you take samples
<apachelogger> commiting changes caues ~16% load here
<apachelogger> (database changes)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Will 5 samples suffice?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yah
<eagles0513875> agateau: sadly still nothing
<agateau> eagles0513875: what does plasmoidviewer say?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Pastin'
<apachelogger> Riddell: also please take note of the wrong desktop file package
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/493556/
<eagles0513875> agateau: now i have file showing up but full screen menu bar
<Quintasan> I'm still running gdb so I can get some more if you want
<agateau> eagles0513875: ?
<eagles0513875> agateau: i have a full screen menu but nothing is showing up on command line
<agateau> eagles0513875: right, you can't have both the plasmoidviewer and the menubar in the desktop running at the same time
<agateau> eagles0513875: remove the one from the desktop, then run plasmoidviewer menubar again
<Riddell> apachelogger: .desktop files should be in the same package as the .so plugin they reference
<eagles0513875> ok 
<eagles0513875> will have to do later i have to run to a meeting
<apachelogger> Riddell: not if we have a common package
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh spose so
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ok, we'll need a callgrind
<apachelogger> seems to me it is doing nothing but regular event processing
<Quintasan> oh yeah, no sound in videos in vlc as well
<apachelogger> so one of the events might be causing the load
<Quintasan> k
<Quintasan> do I kill gdb?
<apachelogger> yah and amarok
<Quintasan> k
<Quintasan> What now?
<Quintasan> valgrind and co. are installed
<apachelogger> valgrind --tool=callgrind --callgrind-out-file=amarok.callgrind amarok --nofork
<apachelogger> then let it run for a while nto doing anything to amarok
<apachelogger> then ctrl+c valgrind (once!)
<apachelogger> (a subsequent ctrl+c will likely sigint valgrind itself ;))
<Quintasan> K, I'll be reading on C then in mean time
<apachelogger> Riddell: can one stage invidiual lines with bzr?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: just need it for like 1 minute after the window appears
<Riddell> I believe so, I seem to remember qbzr can do it
<Quintasan> what
<Quintasan> on earth
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Amarok window just came up from tray and it's all grey
<Quintasan> wut
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> nbm
<Quintasan> nvm*
<apachelogger> Quintasan: instrumentation slows down the app by a factor of n :P
<apachelogger> n >= 5
<apachelogger> usually :P
<Quintasan> mother of god
<apachelogger> (which is why it makes analyzing video playback utter fun because you'll have to have a way to turn off frame discarding as all frames will be late for drawing ;))
<apachelogger> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/migration/en/survival/bzr-for-git-users.html \o/
<apachelogger> You can still commit a subset of files, and it is possible to commit a subset of hunks within a file using plugins, but there is no way to stage part of a commit and then continue working.
<apachelogger> pff
<Quintasan> I ctrl+c'd it and it stopped
<Quintasan> massif-visualizer amarok.callgrind ?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> mail me the file
<apachelogger> kcachegrind is the tool you want btw
<apachelogger> massif != grind :P
<Quintasan> MOTHER OF GOD
<Quintasan> IT'S 17MB
<apachelogger> xz -9 amarok.callgrind
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> 2mb
<Quintasan> apachelogger: sent
<apachelogger> Riddell: qshelve perhaps?
<Quintasan> YES
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<Quintasan> I KNOW WHY NO SOUND
<Quintasan> How does one change default audio device in PA?
<Riddell> Quintasan: through the phonon UI
<CIA-44> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 145 * bin/kgetsource special case kdelibs as we call it kde4libs
<apachelogger> Riddell: can only shelve hunks -.-
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> better than nothing
<Quintasan> Riddell: Oh really? VLC and mplayer2 don't respect those probably
<apachelogger> Quintasan: vlc does
<Quintasan> It doesn't
<apachelogger> Quintasan: does here :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> you could install phonon-backend-vlc :P
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/05/plasma-desktoprR2056.png
<apachelogger> and then use dragon ... that way you definitely get the right device
<Quintasan> and VLC wanted to use the HDMI one
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, you can set VLC to whatever output you want in tools /preferences
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/493610/
<apachelogger> dafuq
 * apachelogger would totally love if we could implement dep3 -.-
<Riddell> which one is that?
<apachelogger> patch comment
<apachelogger> half the time with patch updates is lost looking like a monkey at files only to see that our patch was from upstream or sent upstream
<Riddell> my habit is usually to put the comment in the chaneglog, but the fashion these days it to put it in the patch so I should fix that habit
<apachelogger> changelog needed to be searched ^^
<Riddell> that's why I always ensure to put the patch filename in the changelog
<Riddell> but yes
 * apachelogger likes to do both
<apachelogger> seems useful enough to put info in both as in the changelog it might be useful should the issue reappear after it was already fixed upstream and the patch dropped
<apachelogger> almost done \o/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: looking at grind
<jussi> o/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: no !@$# idea
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I removed ~/.pulse
<jussi> Im drinking this strange ginger stuff with whiskey - its pretty good...
<Quintasan> ran mplayer -ao alsa and shit works
<Quintasan> MAGIC
<apachelogger> why do you ao to alsa with pulse anyway?
<Riddell> jussi: irn bru?
<jussi> Riddell: nah, hang on let me grab the name.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: install kdelibs and libdbus dbg and regrind
<Quintasan> hurr
<jussi> Riddell: http://indigogreen.com.au/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: for how long did you run after the window appeared?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: because pulse ao yields no sound? xD
<Quintasan> apachelogger: for like, two minutes
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how many tracks in the playlist?
<jussi> Riddell: its rather good - slightly sweet to begin with, but then hot :D
 * apachelogger points out that 2 million mallocs in 2 minutes is a bit much ....
<Quintasan> LOL
<apachelogger> I think
<Quintasan> libdbus-glib-1-2-dbg ?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I think there is dbus-dbg
<Quintasan> there is not
<apachelogger> well, just install all dbus dbg
<apachelogger> 7k dbus msgs seems also a lot *shrug*
<Quintasan> apachelogger: K, should I play those files on play list or just ADD them?
<Quintasan> w8
<apachelogger> Quintasan: nah
<apachelogger> just wanna know how many are in the playlist
<apachelogger> cuz it's deploying 988 mysql queries
<apachelogger> FWIW with dragon I get 200k mallocs in >2 minutes
<apachelogger> then again it less strings to begin with
<apachelogger> oh ohoh
<apachelogger> ah, nvm
<Quintasan> apachelogger: TBH when I ran the valgrind it was empty
<Quintasan> NO, ZERO NULL
<apachelogger> Quintasan: huh?
<apachelogger> what valgrind?
<apachelogger> memcheck?
<Quintasan> durr
<apachelogger> what's a durr?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: callgrind on amarok
<Quintasan> the playlist was empty
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: then I am reasonable certain that you >3k tracks have about 800 albums :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is that number far off?
<Quintasan> far off
<Quintasan> It's about 270
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<Quintasan> I have my collection on HDD like
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<Quintasan> Artist - Album - Files
<apachelogger> then amarok's mysql tables are complex :P
<jussi> where are we at with the 4.9 packaging? 
<apachelogger> could be something like 270*2 (query album & artist of album)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how many artists?
 * apachelogger was under the impression album did lazy query on the mysql collection
<apachelogger> s/album/amarok/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "was under the impression amarok did lazy query on the mysql collection"
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> artists are little bit harder
<apachelogger> Quintasan: amarok has a plugin for that btw
<Quintasan> Like, would be 65+
<Quintasan> but some files have more tags
<apachelogger> rating statistics or something
<apachelogger> s/plugin/script/
<kubotu> apachelogger: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if you let amarok run idle for 2 minutes without instrumentation does it constantly have the 25% load?
<Quintasan> Now I'm playing ONE song
<Quintasan> ~3% CPU and 503mb of memory are being used
<apachelogger> you can only play one song at a time
<apachelogger> (well, technically 2 ^^)
<Quintasan> ok, only one song is at the play list
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so you have no load?
<apachelogger> :P
 * apachelogger points out that a callgrind only makes sense if it constantly uses cpu when idle :P
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/05/plasma-desktopVk2047.png
<apachelogger> fatty
<apachelogger> Quintasan: massif log please
<Quintasan> I wanted to use mpd
<Quintasan> BUT NO SORRY WE USE PULSE AUDIO AND IT WON'T WORK
<apachelogger> start -> play -> ~ 20 seconds -> ctrl+c 
<apachelogger> xz -9 log, sending
<Quintasan> [~]% valgrind --tool=massif --massif-out-file=amarok.massif amarok --nofork?
<apachelogger> aye
<Quintasan> apachelogger: sent
<apachelogger> did you gimps the mem usage by any chance?
<Quintasan> pulseaudio laughs at my silly attempts to change the default device
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You wanted to know if I photoshopped them?
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes :P
<Quintasan> I can record a movie what I'm freaking doing
<Quintasan> If you don't believe me
<Quintasan> Now it's at 266
<Quintasan> I launched it
<Quintasan> Added ONE ALBUM to the freaking playlist
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you ctrl-c'd?
<Quintasan> and started playbakc
<Quintasan> apachelogger: The massif log? I did
<Quintasan> I ctrl+c'd once and waited for it terminate by itself
<Quintasan> 271mb of memory now
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you look at the chart?
<Quintasan> 238
<Quintasan> reported
<apachelogger> Quintasan: stop playback
<apachelogger> how much memory consumed?
<apachelogger> stop - not pause FWIW
<Quintasan> I'm not dumb
<apachelogger> just saying :P
<Quintasan> still at 275mb
<Quintasan> according to ksysguard
<Quintasan> htop says 335MB
<apachelogger> htop is dumb
<Quintasan> top also does
<apachelogger> they are both dumb
<Quintasan> K
<Quintasan> so ksysguard still hovers around 275mb
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> did you look at the massif chart?
<Quintasan> It says max was 238
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> it tells me more than that though :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: quit amarok
<apachelogger> start again
<apachelogger> look at memory consumption
<Quintasan> 63 when ~15 songs on playlist
<Quintasan> not playing anything
<apachelogger> ......
<apachelogger> that is what massif tells me :P
<apachelogger> your gstreamer pipeline is 200 mib fat!
<Quintasan> caution
<Quintasan> I start playback now
<apachelogger> 200 mib right there :P
<Quintasan> 263
<Quintasan> xD
<apachelogger> told ya
<Quintasan> WHAT
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/05/plasma-desktopVY2541.png
<Quintasan> IS THIS?
<apachelogger> vlc supremacy!
<apachelogger> my vlc pipeline is smaller than amarok's entire base consumption :P
<Quintasan> yes, vlc respects pulseaudio settings
<Quintasan> bullshit
<apachelogger> with pvlc it does
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so
<apachelogger> now at 91 Mib ^^
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I think this is due to fact that gsteamer likes to create memcopy based pipelines
<apachelogger> whereas vlc stuff is often zero-copy
<apachelogger> 200 mib is still hefty tho
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I somehow killed the HDMI output
<apachelogger> Quintasan: out of interest... which gstreamer plugins do you have installed/
<apachelogger> ?
<Quintasan> no idea
<Quintasan> I just installed what the nifty dialog on playback start suggested
<apachelogger> check please
<Quintasan> THIS API HAS BEEN DISABLED. Please use Pastebin's new API. http://pastebin.com/api
<Quintasan> durr
<Quintasan> http://wklej.org/id/767564
<apachelogger> afiestas: someone should offer the desktop guy help getting his stuff into kde ;)
<afiestas> who?
<apachelogger> the guy who is working on freerdp support
<apachelogger> !info phonon-backend-gstreamer
<ubottu> phonon-backend-gstreamer (source: phonon-backend-gstreamer): Phonon GStreamer 0.10.x backend. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0really4.6.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 103 kB, installed size 430 kB
<apachelogger> Quintasan: actually looks like the bug
<apachelogger> Quintasan: install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<apachelogger> also what filetype are the tracks?
<Quintasan> The one i played was FLAC
<afiestas> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> try something less fat :P
<afiestas> apparently I was t harsh or something :/
<afiestas> jsut replied
<apachelogger> afiestas: didn't think so
<apachelogger> some people are just very insecure about their work
<apachelogger> that is why I do pornon, whatever I do as long as prn remains playable everyone is happy :P
<highvoltage> oO
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so, my mem usage doesn't go beyond 100 MiB
<apachelogger> which may be related to mp3 v flac
<Quintasan> wut
<Quintasan> now it's 77mb
<Quintasan> when playing
<apachelogger> same file?
<Quintasan> y
<apachelogger> the flac file?
<Quintasan> yes
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hihihi
<apachelogger> I do have a hunch why
<apachelogger> Quintasan: y u no accept invite?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go t #kde-multimedia
<debfx> JontheEchidna: are you still working on kde-workspace 4.8.80?
<jtechidna> debfx: nope
<jtechidna> I was using old hooks and was unable to get a reliable list-missing with the dhmk stuff
<debfx> jtechidna: so it should be ready after updating install and symbol files?
<jtechidna> debfx: I've done the .symbols files (and bumped a few X-Debian-ABI), but the library .install files need to be updated for that
<jtechidna> and of course any new files that 4.9 introduces elsewhere
<jtechidna> I forgot to update the .install files of the libraries that I bumped the X-Debian-ABI, in other words
<jtechidna> so once that gets fixed & list-missing has been incorporated into the .install files, things should be good
<debfx> ok, will update those and upload
<jtechidna> thanks
<CIA-44> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 146 * (10 files in 5 dirs) * switch to dh7 packaging * Add pylib/KubuntuDevTools with some python utilities * use KDTLaunchpad in newpackage, klearppa and kopypackages for authentication
<yofel> apachelogger: with that you can specify the credentials file in $KUBUNTU_DEV_TOOLS_CREDENTIALS - but you now need to actually install the package as you need the module installed.
<yofel> for now I left it hardcoded in newpackage, throw it out if you don't need it
<eagles0513875> agateau: i tried to remove the menu bar widget and i can't even click on it i get no menu when i right click :( 
<CIA-44> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 147 * setup.py fix version in setup script
<yofel> hm, copyright fun: http://paste.kde.org/493736 - that's... what?
<yofel> (that's dragon-4.8.80/src/app/analyzer/analyzerBase.* )
<yofel> ah, no, only the .cpp
<jussi> [21:37:53] <#kubuntu:sdaugherty> Hi, There seems to be some sort of squid error on www.kubuntu.org. http://paste.kde.org/493742/
<yofel> kubotu: help newpackage
<kubotu> newpackage <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds needs-packaging bug for entirely new package.
<kubotu> newversion <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds update bug for existing package.
<yofel> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.4.90 ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/calligra-2.4.90/
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1009159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1009159 in calligra (Ubuntu) "Please update calligra to 2.4.90" [Undecided,New]
<jussi> that is so awesome ^^
<yofel> :D
<yofel> bbl
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes (when appropriate) - usage for replaces hasn't changed.
<shadeslayer> ooohh
<shadeslayer> jussi: I get that too
<jussi> shadeslayer: what? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: that squid error
<shadeslayer> i.e. cannot access kubuntu.org
<jussi> ahh yes, I relayed that from #kubuntu
<jussi> but I get it also
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> uh is it just me
<shadeslayer> or is jono doing a AMA on reddit
<shadeslayer> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/umavd/iama_ubuntu_community_manager_at_canonical/ 
<jussi> shadeslayer: he is, yes
<shadeslayer> I just noticed it :D
<jussi> lol
<shadeslayer> Clearly this is a sign that I've spent way too much time on reddit today
<shadeslayer> and that I should be studying
 * jussi banishes shadeslayer to the study room
<CIA-44> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 148 * bin/newpackage use upgrade instead of update for package upgrades for consistency
<CIA-44> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 149 * bin/newpackage use login_with without parameters
<ScottK> yofel: I'd use upgrade for new feature versions and update for post-release updates.
<yofel> well, the script currently makes no difference there
<yofel> apachelogger: I threw the hardcoded credentials file out after all, so adjust that for the bot
<yofel> ScottK: and I'm not sure how to tell that apart without adding yet another option
<ScottK> yofel: last digit < or > 10.
<apachelogger> yofel: boohooo
<yofel> that's too ambigous IMHO, but I can add it if you want...
<ScottK> yofel: There'll never be another case where the last digit of a KDE release is < 10 and it's not a post-release bugfix.
<ScottK> jussi: Thanks.  I got Canonical people looking at it (kubuntu.org)
<jussi> ScottK: no probs, I only noticed cause the guy in kubuntu said somethign
<yofel> ScottK: this isn't just for KDE, so you would "update" to calligra 2.9, but "upgrade" to 2.11
<ScottK> yofel: In that case, I agree it's ambiguous.
<yofel> as the .0 is missing there
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Now With Extra Gray | Council Nominations Open - See http://goo.gl/zUghQ | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | Packaging TODO (4.8.80/4.8.4): http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | meeting scheduling http://www.doodle.com/xxxd4x2mkpp6hifr |kubuntu.org down RT #19888
<yofel> meh, now I'm not convinced anymore that I should even change that -.-
<CIA-44> [lp:kubuntu-dev-tools] Philip Muškovac * 150 * bin/newpackage revert r148, most version upgrade bugs use update and it's easier to understand
<apachelogger> now that I fixed pornon
<apachelogger> where was I
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oh ah yes
<apachelogger> good sir
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how much space do you have free on your /home partition?
<yofel> and I can't find any recommendation for how that should be called anyway
<apachelogger> ScottK: it got hacked I tell you
<apachelogger> first no access, then down :P
<ScottK> Could be.
<apachelogger> soon fwd to phonon.kde.org
<apachelogger> or uprn or something
<apachelogger> I think I broke Quintasan again
<apachelogger> rbelem: where is the copyright generater you are writing?
 * eagles0513875 is going to try purge kubuntu-desktop on netbook and reinstall it
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> turning on xz in debian/rules
<apachelogger> what a mindwarp
<apachelogger> no wonder it took 3000 hours to compress
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Now With Extra Gray | Council Nominations Open - See http://goo.gl/zUghQ | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | Packaging TODO (4.8.80/4.8.4): http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | meeting scheduling http://www.doodle.com/xxxd4x2mkpp6hifr |kubuntu.org fixed
<ScottK> I can log into the web site too, so that's fixed as well.
<apachelogger> unhacked :(
<ScottK> corrupted sessions table
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<apachelogger> (process:5842): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_instance_get_private: assertion `instance != NULL && instance->g_class != NULL' failed
<CIA-44> [amarok] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120605220713-wkyla5o7kfgpsis9 * debian/ (18 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-44> * Merge from Debian experimental, remaining changes: (LP: 1008645) - Don't
<CIA-44> build-depend on libavformat-dev and libofa0-dev as libavcodec* is not allowed on
<Riddell> ScottK: those session tables, one bribe offer and they're corrupted straight away
<ScottK> :-)
<apachelogger> hold on, who got a bribe offer?
<apachelogger> kubotu: buildstatus amarok
<apachelogger> oh oh
<kubotu> Kubuntu IRC Bot (kubotu) • [Log Out]
<kubotu> [launchpa]
<kubotu> Launchpad.net
<kubotu>   • Launchpad Home
<kubotu>   • Code...
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> kubotu: buildstatus amarok
<kubotu> amarok:
<kubotu>  powerpc Currently building
<kubotu>  i386 Currently building
<kubotu>  armhf Currently building
<kubotu>  armel Currently building...
<apachelogger> neat
<apachelogger> Riddell: is there a particular reason your buildstatus script doesn't use login_anonymous?
<micahg> shouldn't amarok have gone to -proposed?
<apachelogger> micahg: that's betarr
<micahg> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> micahg: what are you talking about?
<micahg> apachelogger: and you also forgot -v :)
<apachelogger> because I am talking about the currently building amarok
<micahg> apachelogger: during alpha1 freeze anything that can cause arch skew is supposed to go to -proposed
<apachelogger> micahg: oh, true :(
<micahg> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-June/000960.html
<apachelogger> micahg: my amarok prevoiusly crashed, I count that as bugfix
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you know what happened to the ktp release yet?
<micahg>     In particular, an upload that will increase the count of
<micahg>     uninstallable packages in main, even temporarily, MUST be 
<micahg>     done to quantal-proposed instead of to quantal.  
<micahg> but I see how you could read it otherwise
<micahg> apachelogger: I'm guessing infinity will come after you if you take away his beer though
<micahg> anyways, back to testing for me
<apachelogger> micahg: I'll prepare just in case :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-06
<ScottK> micahg: Didn't Kubuntu skip Alpha 1?
<ScottK> Should be just stuff going to proposed that affects an image.
<micahg> ScottK: I thought Riddell said that you were trying for i386/amd64
<ScottK> Are we?  I lost track.
<ScottK> Not sure the point without 4.4.80.
<ScottK> Maybe that got uploaded when I wasn't looking.
<micahg> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2012-June/001305.html
<ScottK> OK.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Now With Extra Gray | Council Nominations Open - See http://goo.gl/zUghQ | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | Packaging TODO (4.8.80/4.8.4): http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | meeting scheduling http://www.doodle.com/xxxd4x2mkpp6hifr
<JontheEchidna> ew:
<JontheEchidna> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'
<JontheEchidna>   what():  std::bad_alloc
<JontheEchidna> mah krunner D:
<JontheEchidna> probably an invalid pixmap cache :s
<JontheEchidna> hmm, that's probably what eagles had
<JontheEchidna> not an invalid kde pixmap cache
<JontheEchidna> ew: http://paste.kde.org/493934/
<JontheEchidna> I enabled compositing and now it doesn't crash, go figure
<apachelogger> wah
<apachelogger> kwin to blame?
<eagles0513875> hey agateau i have an interesting development. i purged kubuntu-desktop using kubuntu-* and it reverted me to the normal kde desktop and the kubuntu-desktop package is  is not even installed so I have no idea how i even have a normal kde desktop
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: don't remove kubuntu-desktop, that makes no sense
<Mamarok> somebody please reword the description of kubuntu-desktop, it is quite misleading and a source of problems to users
<ikonia> Mamarok: in what way ?
<ikonia> it's a meta package, it used to be clearly defined as a meta package 
<ikonia> is it no longer ?
<Mamarok> the "it is safe to remove" should be more explicit about what will change for the user, right now it is not clear to the user it will remove stuff
<Mamarok> it is a meta package, but if you remove it it will remove quite a few things and you will not have all kde core components anymore
<Mamarok> it should not be removed by the user
<ikonia> it never used to actually remove anything, when did it start actually having package removal depenencies ?
<Mamarok> well, it does
<ikonia> I don't doubt it 
<Mamarok> no ides who changed what, but now it is certainly not something that should be removed
<Mamarok> idea*
<Mamarok> and I agree with you, it should not remove anything
<ikonia> I wonder if the same is now true of ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop for example
<Riddell> removing kubuntu-desktop doesn't remove anything
<Riddell> but it does mean you won't get new packages in updates that are needed especially on release upgrades
<Riddell> words to describe that are fiddly
<Mamarok> Riddell: well, then this should be said
<Mamarok> Riddell: the easiest is to not say it is safe to remove
<Mamarok> but instead: if you remove this package you will no longer get updates for some components needed in release upgrades
<Riddell> probably that was there when we had everything depend on it and it got removed if you didn't like one app
<Riddell> now a lot of apps are recommends rather than depends
<Riddell> so I think it'll be safe to just remove that line
<Mamarok> currently we have a lot of users who emoved that and run into problems
<Mamarok> also why does it talk about netbook when this is clearly the desktop package?
<Mamarok> isn't kubuntu-netbook doing the netbook stuff
<Mamarok> anyway, I need to run to the market, bbl
<Riddell> kubuntu-netbook is a transitional package, it can be removed
<Riddell> nuff automation larks, I should get on this 4.9 beta today
<Riddell> oh and alpha 1 too
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: well it seems to have fixed a really annoying issue i was having yet i still have fully functioning desktop, granted its not the netbook version, 
<eagles0513875> Riddell: whats the purpose of having a netbook layout when the normal kde desktop look works just fine and actually imho performs better
<Riddell> I would disagree
<eagles0513875> how come?
<Riddell> ooh quantal works!
<eagles0513875> Riddell: it works smashingly minus the netbook stuff which is broken out the backside atm
<Riddell> more alpha testing needed but I'm happy with the current images http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/221/builds
<Riddell> Thu 14th at 16:00 seems like best time for a meeting even if it is a week away
<debfx> why is the kdeobservatory widget in an own package?
<Riddell> dunno, extra dependency maybe?
<debfx> ah right, it depends in libqwt6
<Riddell> cor debian is pretty far behind in kde sc packaging
<jussi> Is there a reason we arent donating ours? 
<Mamarok> Riddell: are you sure you didn't get it wrong with the doodle result?
<Mamarok> Tue 12th at 8pm shows more attendees
<Riddell> Mamarok: sabdfl added himself and I think it's well worth having him since currently Kubuntu needs some love from canonical management
<Mamarok> ah, right, didn't see that his is missing there
<Stecchino> User asks why ubuntu-restricted-extras can't be made a dep of amarok https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301264
<ubottu> KDE bug 301264 in Playlists/Saved Playlists "Problem with IDs when draging playlist into the qeue" [Major,Resolved: waitingforinfo]
<debfx> hm building all of kubuntu on a Raspberry Pi... that could take a few years ;)
<Stecchino> If amarok is not in the default install, would that be possible?
<Stecchino> debfx: why not cross compile?
<debfx> idk, someone on the kubuntu-devel lists is asking how to do that
<Stecchino> setting up a cross compile certainly is not trivial
<Stecchino> so compiling on device might make sense
<Riddell> Stecchino: it's kubuntu-restricted-extras he wants and the whole point of the package is it needs to be kept off the CD and in multiverse
<Stecchino> I believe that need to be done for packaging anyway
<Stecchino> Riddell: yeah, thought so
<Stecchino> but what about in the beta ppa?
<Riddell> Stecchino: he should be prompted to install it when he starts amarok but I don't know how well that works in practice
<Stecchino> in any case, I need to fix the bug with restricted-codecs-installer
<Stecchino> Seems like i broke it
<Riddell> ppa packages should be as close as possible to archive, divergance makes them unmaintainable
<Stecchino> I C
<debfx> one of (k)ubuntu's values is to not automatically install non-free software. that should apply to "official" PPAs as well.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Now With Extra Gray | Council Nominations Open - See http://goo.gl/zUghQ | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | Packaging TODO (4.8.80/4.8.4): http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | meeting: Thu 14th 16:00UTC
<eagles0513875> hey agateau
<apachelogger> I just added a patch to akonadi maildir and broke notes again Oo
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: sadly its a vicious circle fix one thing to sadly break something else
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the ting is
<apachelogger> I fixed notes in another patch already
<apachelogger> the error it spits out should not happen at all
<apachelogger> *should*
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i found out somethign rather interesting to the bug i was experiencing
<agateau> hey eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> agateau: not sure if you saw my update to the bug but i purged kubuntu-desktop and did kubuntu-* in 2 different purges and i ended up with the standard kde desktop that you would find on a desktop pc
<eagles0513875> and everything is working just fine oddly enough
<agateau> eagles0513875: weird
<eagles0513875> agateau: one thing though that mamarok mentioned earlier is that with out the meta package i dont get any notifications of updates
<agateau> eagles0513875: this is true
<eagles0513875> agateau: was about to try and reinstall kubuntu-desktop meta package and see if i stay with the current desktop or the netbook version is reinstalled
<ikonia> kubuntu-desktop is not the net book meta package
<eagles0513875> as of right now the standard desktop is rock solid the netbook version isnt. Riddell also mentioned that the kubuntu netbook package is a dummy package if im not mistaken?
<ikonia> earlier riddle was saying there was a transitional package for the netbook setup
<eagles0513875> ikonia: then why was it installed on my system initiall 
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it still uses the same base components
<eagles0513875> so is the kubuntu netbook package granted its transitional still a meta package?
<ikonia> granted it's transitional ?
<ikonia> kubuntu-netbook is a meta package if that's what you are asking
<agateau> eagles0513875: it has always been a meta package, but it's now deprecated, you can remove it
<eagles0513875> ok what package should i reinstall to get the netbook desktop back
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: you do know that this is the -devel channel, do you? Please keep user questions to #kubuntu
<ikonia> eagles0513875: join the support channels
<Riddell> 14:47 <skaet> hiya,  could you go add the Kubuntu changes to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview ?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, debfx, yofel_, apachelogger, other useful pacakging people: anything good in the syncs? ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: amaork2.6beta
<apachelogger> Riddell: kde 483
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 483 could not be found
<apachelogger> Riddell: nothing intersting other than that
<apachelogger> in quantal-changes anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, btw, if you see d_ed kindly poke him into making the new ktp release happening so we can get started with the QA bus ;)
 * apachelogger answers rpi mail
<Riddell> the QA bus?
<apachelogger> Riddell: testing
<apachelogger> we promised supreme testing exposure to ensure a smooth initial deployment in quantal
<Riddell> ah QA of kde-telepathy in quantal?
<apachelogger> well, for quantal
<apachelogger> QA in quantal and precise
<apachelogger> + call for testing
<agateau> ScottK: hi, did you find time to test the massif-visualizer package on your arm system?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: jtechidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027034/ objections?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: rationale on that?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: login -> U HAZ UPDATES  && APPORT GO SCREW U && AKONADI GO SCREW U && FILE TRANSFER &&....
<apachelogger> updates really do not need to be displayed rihgt after login
<apachelogger> 5 minutes might be a tad too long, but that is subject to change based on real world expierence ^^
<JontheEchidna> maybe wait a minute instead
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 2
<JontheEchidna> k
<apachelogger> so the system settles in
<apachelogger> i.e. on first start nepomuk bloat will hog the cpu for at least a minute or two
<apachelogger> god knows why consideirng the home is empty
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/06/plasma-desktopQv2367.png
<BluesKaj> apachelogger,  it's just waiting for something to happen, virtuoso -t ..since I don't need nepomuk , it and akonadi are both disabled here 
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> h,?
<apachelogger> hm?
<apachelogger> virtuoso should not be started without nepomukserver....
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, that's not what I meant ...virtuoso -t is usually the cpu hogger 
<apachelogger> not only that thing
<BluesKaj> if nepomuk is enabled
<apachelogger> uha
<apachelogger> stupid apport
<apachelogger>                 desktop_file = apport.fileutils.find_package_desktopfile(self.cur_package)
<BluesKaj> wish there wasn't the negative option with the kdepim apps ..I don't use most of them 
<apachelogger> negative option?
<BluesKaj> installed by default , so I have to disable them if i don't use them 
<apachelogger> don't quite compute
<apachelogger> what's wrong with kdepim?
<apachelogger> if we did not install defaults because people would need to disable them if they don't want it we coud just as well ship a kernel only :P
<BluesKaj> being a home user , i don't need most of kdepim
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/06/plasma-desktopMJ2367.png u broke my apport
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: u don't read emails?
<BluesKaj> I use thunderbird
<apachelogger> so it is a matter of defaults not of whether you are a home user :P
 * apachelogger finds kmail too bloated anyway
<apachelogger> way too many buttons for me
<apachelogger> afiestas: could you try https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/staging/+files/kdepim-runtime-dbg_4.8.3-0ubuntu0.1%2Bppa1_i386.deb please
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, don't get me wrong i would like to use kmail etc , but it's constant segfaulting drove me away 
<apachelogger> that seems to fix akonadi screw ups for me
<afiestas> BluesKaj: segfaulting?
<afiestas> KMail deos many thing wrong but segfaulting isn't one of them
<afiestas> at least not in my computers
 * apachelogger had still notifications with it tho yesterday
<BluesKaj> afiestas, wanna bet :)
<apachelogger> so I wouldn't hold my breath that it gets through verification
<afiestas> BluesKaj: I wanna crash reports
<afiestas> and backtraces
<BluesKaj> well , it did here 
<apachelogger> +
<afiestas> reports should go to bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> ooh I've reached the end of the simple packages for 4.8.80
<afiestas> if not, they are useless (upstream developers don't read them)
<Riddell> now the fiddly ones to go
<apachelogger> oh, Riddell, while you wait for building ... could you try to verify that my kdepim-runtime package does not give bogus akonadi errors on kontact start https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/staging/+files/kdepim-runtime-dbg_4.8.3-0ubuntu0.1%2Bppa1_i386.deb
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: bah firefox installer in quatzal just errors saying "sorry the packaging system can not be initialised"
<Riddell> apachelogger: kdepim isn't done yet, bulldog98's name is down for that
<apachelogger> Riddell: with precise then :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: precise is old school, I don't use that any more
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: you fixed the .local issue?
<apachelogger> looks like it
<apachelogger> hard to tell with akonadi
<Riddell> apachelogger: shall we test on ec2?
<apachelogger> how can you test on ec2?
 * apachelogger is all for testing ^^
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 1000508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000508 in gcc-4.7 (Ubuntu) "PendingMessages member variable of APT's GlobalError class initializes as "true" with -std=c++11" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000508
<Riddell> start an ec2 machine, install kubuntu-desktop, start vnc, test
<JontheEchidna> the toolchain people seem rather unresponsive
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I have it in a VM
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: gosh that's a surprisingly hardcore issue
<apachelogger> Riddell: but just because it works here does not mean it fixes the issue ... akonadi is fun like that
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it was a pain to figure out what was happening :(
<JontheEchidna> I have a workaround in git, though. (don't compile the worker with c++11)
<apachelogger> hmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 2 minutes seems good enough
<apachelogger> plus much better UX
 * apachelogger ponders SRUing
<BluesKaj> afiestas, the segfault that i reported about kmail were all shoved aside due to duplications , but kmail continues to segfault here ..I'm not being critical ..i'd like to use kmail , but it's impossible for me to use 
<apachelogger> oh well, I can't get the konact issue anymore
<apachelogger> Riddell, afiestas: if you could some additional testing that would be good, I'll then push it to proposed and hope it gets thrugh verifiction ^^
<apachelogger> unike the ppa2 package ppa1 at least does not make matters worse ^^
<afiestas> BluesKaj: didn't pretent to say you were being critical, just pointing the fact that if we don't push upstream they won't fix anything
<afiestas> apachelogger: bit busy right now, in 30min or so
<BluesKaj> afiestas, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=286307
<ubottu> KDE bug 286307 in general "Kmail crash (QNetworkAccessHttpBackend::replyDownloadMetaData, QNetworkAccessHttpBackend::qt_static_metacall, QObject::event)" [Crash,New: ]
<apachelogger> yeah, moving on meanwhile
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: fail to reproduce
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, what else is new ? :P
<apachelogger> instructions would be good
<Riddell> apachelogger: vnc://ubuntu@ec2-107-21-151-241.compute-1.amazonaws.com:5901
<Riddell> is up
<Riddell> apachelogger: what do I do to test?
<apachelogger> Riddell: fire up kontact
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, usually segfaults on my setup when trying to move emails into other folders or when trying to delete emils 
<Riddell> apachelogger: I already have a ~/.local does that matter?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> the issue is not about .local as such but the sub dirs the resources want to be there
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: imap or pop?
<Riddell> apachelogger: does not exist notification!
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe try a couple more times
<Riddell> apachelogger: starting kontact more times?
<apachelogger> when debugging I noticed that some of the notifications are highly timing dependent
<Riddell> what will that do?
<apachelogger> Riddell: with new users
<apachelogger> or logout and wipe the home clean
<Riddell> apachelogger: well we know the bug exists, what should I do to test your fix?
<apachelogger> install the package
<apachelogger> and start kontact multiple times on clean homes
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, both 
<apachelogger> if no notifications appear we can assume it works
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: fun
<apachelogger> still can't reproduce tho
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, oh well , I can live with thunderbird, besides I'm not a big fan of akonadi and nepomuk anyway 
<apachelogger> the socialist way to look at this is that by helping getting it fixed you make other people happy
<jussi> :-) 
<BluesKaj> <---not a socialist 
<jussi> blueskaj: weirdo :P
<BluesKaj> I help enough 
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Did you still want -bugs forwarded here?
<ryanakca> (if I understood my irc logs properly)
<BluesKaj> jussi, nice :/
<jussi> blueskaj?
<BluesKaj> jussi, ?
<ScottK> agateau: I did.  It built fine and I pinged you.  I guess you missed the highlight.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: yus
<apachelogger> yofel_: shadeslayer cannot help packaging as I am still waiting on data he is supposed to collect
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also the data better be worth waiting a month
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ETA is at most one week on that
<shadeslayer> I need to sort some visa stuff for akademy as well ...
<apachelogger> k
<Riddell> apachelogger: using kdepim-runtime 0.1+ppa2 from your staging PPA the error still occurs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this was a task from the 12.04 UDS right?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ppa1 please
<apachelogger> ppa2 regressed though I have no idea why
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nah, was before
<apachelogger> at some meeting IIRC
<apachelogger> the one wer we talked about tooling :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I doubt that there are logs
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> well ... on irc.ubuntu.com ... but I'll have to wget everthing for the past 6 months and grep them
<shadeslayer> *irclogs.ubuntu.com
 * apachelogger grabs some lunch
<shadeslayer> kubotu: newpackage kile 2.1.2
<kubotu> Package kile already exists!
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> kubotu: newversion kile 2.1.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1009626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1009626 in kile (Ubuntu) "Please update kile to 2.1.2" [Undecided,New]
<afiestas> apachelogger: http://games.adultswim.com/robot-unicorn-attack-evolution-twitchy-online-game.html
<Riddell> apachelogger: same error with 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu0.1+ppa1 :(
<jussi> hrm, how does one enable multitouch support in kubuntu
<jussi> ?
<Riddell> jussi: no idea I'm afraid
<jussi> :/ I have one but no idea how to use it 
<afiestas> jussi: install utouch (it is not by default in either ubuntu spin)
<jussi> its single touch atm
<afiestas> then for kde integration, touchegg
<jussi> afiestas: oh, cool, thanks
<ScottK> jussi: If more is needed to enable multitouch, cnd can probably tell you.
<jussi> ScottK: ok, thanks for the tip
<jussi> brb
<cnd> afiestas, you shouldn't need to install utouch, it's a meta package that gives you some developer headers
<cnd> that's all
<cnd> jussi, what are you looking to do?
 * afiestas bought an apple touchapd thing, expects to bring multitouch to its better state in kde
<afiestas> cnd: with ubuntu (not kubuintu) I needed it
<cnd> afiestas, you still don't need utouch installed
<cnd> unless you plan on developing with the utouch libraries
<afiestas> then, what do I need exactly for the same time?
<cnd> on ubuntu, all the runtime libraries are installed already because they are needed for unity
<afiestas> because wahtever it was it got installed with that metapackage
<cnd> afiestas, I don't really know what it is you're referring to :)
<cnd> what functionality did you gain after installing utouch?
<afiestas> well, I paired the multitouch apple thing, it didn't did anything, not even scroll with 2 fingers
<afiestas> installed utouch, rebooted, got it working if I remember correctly
<cnd> afiestas, two-finger scrolling is part of the mouse settings
<shadeslayer> afiestas: iirc utouch-geis is broken
<shadeslayer> utterly
<jussi> cnd: I just want full functionality (pinch zooming and stuff) on this screen (Dell XT2)
<cnd> shadeslayer, hmm?
<shadeslayer> haven't followed it up for some months though
<shadeslayer> cnd: last I heard, utouch-geis which handles multitouch was broken
 * shadeslayer looks it up
<cnd> shadeslayer, utouch-geis should be working now, it's a core functionality of utouch
<jussi> cnd: after logging in and out it doesnt seem to help what afiestas said
<shadeslayer> cnd: oh, it's working in Precise?
<cnd> jussi: there aren't many applications with multitouch gesture support yet
<jussi> oh
<jussi> its an app thing then
<cnd> yeah
<shadeslayer> apparently the plasmoids are supposed to rotate
<shadeslayer> with two fingers
<shadeslayer> so that's a good test to figure out if it's working or not :)
<cnd> shadeslayer, jussi: most two touch stuff from a touchpad won't work
<cnd> because the synaptics X input module is usurping them to perform scrolling
<cnd> or two-tap for right click
<shadeslayer> ...
<jussi> cnd: this is an actual touch screen
<cnd> that is a fundamental problem with X
<shadeslayer> I remember that being discussed on ubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> to go or not to go for double taps
<cnd> jussi, ok, you should check the output of xinput
<jussi> cnd: could you be more verbose? 
<cnd> jussi, if you want to pastebin xinput list --all I'll take a look
<cnd> sorry, xinput list --long
<jussi> cnd: I didnt look, but thats not going to have confidential stuff in it? 
<cnd> jussi, it shouldn't
<cnd> just a list of your input devices
<cnd> and info about them
<jussi> cnd: ok, great http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027259/
<bulldog98_> Riddell: throw me out no time atm
<cnd> jussi, hmm.. you have an n-trig screen, which is usually multitouch
<cnd> however, you don't have multitouch capabilities
<cnd> either your hardware doesn't support it, or the kernel driver doesn't know how to talk to it properly
<jussi> cnd: hrm, weird - Ive been told this thing should be supported in linux
<cnd> tbh, I've not seen an n-trig device that *wasn't* supported at this point
<cnd> so this is news to me
<jussi> cnd: :/
<shadeslayer> jussi: what did you buy :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: I didnt, its from my new workplace
<cnd> jussi, you might want to have a look in your kernel logs
<cnd> and/or dmesg
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<jussi> http://www.dell.com/uk/business/p/latitude-xt2/pd
<cnd> to see if there's any messages from the ntrig driver
<cnd> jussi... oh... that should be supported
<cnd> jussi, another thing to try is to update the firmware
<jussi> cnd: dmesg | grep ntrig ?
<cnd> you have to update it from windows...
<cnd> but firmware updates have resolved these weird situations in the past
<cnd> I think there's a good chance it would resolve your issue
<jussi> oh no
<shadeslayer> cool
<cnd> you don't have windows anymore do you :)
<jussi> I have no windows and no possibility of windows
<shadeslayer> hah
<cnd> yeah, this is why I really don't like ntrig
<shadeslayer> jussi: there was a tool that updates firmwares for Dell PC's
<shadeslayer> not sure if it'll work though
<jussi> shadeslayer: link? :D
 * shadeslayer is searching
<jussi> cnd: frustrating. 
<cnd> jussi: I know, I'm sorry :(
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DellBIOS < Maybe this will help?
<jussi> Unless running windows in a vm is enough...
<cnd> jussi, it might be
<cnd> the device is connected over USB, IIRC
<cnd> so if you pass through the touchscreen, it might work
<cnd> or you might fry it :)
<cnd> who knows
<shadeslayer> those instructions look sane enough
<jussi> bloody windows only firmware :/
<cnd> jussi, btw, ntrig likes to release new firmware once a week
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> cnd: who the hell releases firmware updates once a week
<cnd> or at least they did two years ago when we were starting to use them
<jussi> cnd: sounds like firefox...
<shadeslayer> nah
<cnd> also, their hardware really doesn't work that well for multitouch
<jussi> isnt that what they say... release early, release often? :D
<shadeslayer> I'm on the nightly channel and I have updates everyday
<jussi> I wonder if a total reboot might help
<jussi> cnd: what was it in that output that told you it wasnt functioning? 
<markey> is the kde beta packaged for precise?
<markey> plasma in kde 4.8 is not making me happy
<cnd> jussi: there was no multitouch-capable device listed
<cnd> and, my knowledge of ntrig told me to expect an explicitly named N-Trig Multitouch device
<cnd> and I only saw pen, eraser, and touch (which is single touch)
<jussi> yeah, thanks
<jussi> Id forgoten there was a pent
<jussi> pen*
<debfx> Riddell: the new kde-base-artwork tarball has no license file. how can we get that fixed?
<debfx> yofel: how have we handled missing license copies in tarballs? did we just assume that docs are licensed under the GFDL?
<yofel> usually the docs did have a copyright notice somewhere
<yofel> I'm not sure what to do with the artwork either :/
<debfx> are you sure? I've checked gwenview and ark
<debfx> both have a list of authors but no license information
<debfx> gwenview has a COPYING.DOC but ark doesn't
<yofel> debfx: ark has in it's index.docbook: <legalnotice>&FDLNotice;</legalnotice> which means whatever GFDL that's shipped in kdelibs
<yofel> or where that was
<debfx> aha, I only greped for GFDL
<debfx> audiocd-kio doesn't have a legalnotice in its docs though  :/
<yofel> -.-
<debfx> sadly business as usual with new KDE tarballs
<yofel> true, so far I've just fixed what was missing though, but there the copyright information was at least there
<jussi> 2 hours till flight leaves...
<jussi> Im really quite over this :/
<highvoltage> where are you stuck, jussi?
<jussi> highvoltage: Im in helsinki, heading to Oulu. been waiting 7 hours... 
<jussi> I just want to see my wife and kid... :/
<highvoltage> jussi: sounds like no fun
<jussi> highvoltage: yup, it sucks
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we want to put amarok 26beta news on kubuntu.org?
 * apachelogger is somehow missing words today
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you reads about the mighty desktop components?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I hadn't seen that yet, thanks
<apachelogger> mighty important
<JontheEchidna> yupyup
<apachelogger> kubotu: rss watch kde-workspace-bugs
<kubotu> Couldn't watch feed kde-workspace-bugs (no such feed found)
<apachelogger> kubotu: rss list
<kubotu> bugs: http://feeds.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/latest-bugs.atom (in format: default)
<kubotu> members: http://feeds.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/branches.atom (in format: bazaar)
<kubotu> planetkde: http://planetkde.org/rss20.xml (in format: default)
<kubotu> runtime-bugs: http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/latest-bugs.atom (in format: default)
<yofel> mighty desktop components?
<kubotu> workspace-bugs: http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/latest-bugs.atom (in format: default)
<apachelogger> kubotu: rss watch workspace-bugs
<kubotu> done
<apachelogger> kubotu: rss watch runtime-bugs
<kubotu> okay then :)
<apachelogger> yofel: qml components for the desktop
<yofel> ah
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/dragon] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (11 files in 3 dirs) add dragon packaging
<apachelogger> dragon \o/
<yofel> the only tar that had the copyright done right btw :P
<debfx> yay at least one :)
<apachelogger> cuz I be the red dragon
<apachelogger> also didn't I ask someone to nag tdfischer about wrong licensing?
<yofel> me IIRC, forgot it
<yofel> sry
<apachelogger> well, it's your additional work :P
<nixternal> if only dragon had frame-by-frame playback, i could use it 100%. but because it doesn't, vlc rocks the boat when it doesn't freeze on you :)
<yofel> mostly it's a non-issue, but I'll nag him for audiocd-kio as he should fix the docs there
<apachelogger> nixternal: ENORATIONALE
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> VPS for 15 USD
<shadeslayer> for a year!
 * apachelogger does not know what a vps is
<yofel> vserver
<apachelogger> no clue what that is
<yofel> vritual server session, i.e. xen session or whatever
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> 180 USD question: what for? :P
<apachelogger> hosting a video website?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://buyvm.net/
<shadeslayer> fwiw I can host quasselcore on there
<shadeslayer> and a site
<apachelogger> http://paratest.htu.tugraz.at/html/
<apachelogger> apparently I should be attending a partee
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdenetwork] Philip Muškovac * 175 * debian/ (changelog control libkopete4.symbols) * New upstream beta release - update libkopete4.symbols
<ulysses> hm, Rocs doesn't use any of the installed icons
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-07
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> apachelogger: sure put amarok beta on kubuntu.org if you want
<jdrab> hi guys is this type of warnings/notices somehow important? KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry _whatever_ in "some_desktop_filel.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon)?
<Riddell> jdrab: nope but feel free to add in the semicolon if it bothers you
<jdrab> ty Riddell
<jdrab> it doesn't bother me but it looks ugly in konsole :P
<Riddell> turn off debugging in kdebugdialog if it's annoying, it's off by default (or should be) for that reason 
<Riddell> debfx: did you say there was a package missing a copying file?
<debfx> Riddell: kde-base-artwork
<debfx> and audiocd-kio doesn't have a license for its docs
<debfx> same for libkcddb and probably some others
<Riddell> debfx: hum any idea where kde-base-artwork is upstream?
<debfx> Riddell: it's in svn
<debfx> apparently git can't handle large wallpapers
<Riddell> kde-base-artwork done
<debfx> yay
<debfx> so today is 4.8.4 release day and we have one broken and one semi-broken tarball ...
<tazz> fun
<Riddell> debfx: is that actually going to be released?  not waiting on more patches?
<debfx> they are not public yet so there is still hope that they will be fixed
<annma> hi, are they packages for Kubuntu for 4.8.80?
<Riddell> annma: we're working on them, you need them by the weekend?
<annma> users ask them
<annma> well beta2 will be tagged
<annma> so no need to work on beta1
<annma> I thought I saw a bug report from Kubuntu with 4.8.80 so I wanted to be sure there are none
<Riddell> oh there's still need, I'm fixing problems with beta 1 right now (upstream licencing, distro packaging etc)
<Riddell> no public ones yet
<annma> OK I'll answer the user, thanks a lot Riddell
<yofel_> bulldog98: what's "libpkgs_gen_strict_local_shlibs = kapman" ?
<yofel> nvm
<yofel> bulldog98: why did you add that though?
<yofel> hm, did DEB_NO_COMPRESSION=1 loose it's effect? Here all packages are xz compressed anyway.
<yofel> kubotu: newversion digikam 2.6.0 http://sourceforge.net/projects/digikam/files/digikam/2.6.0/
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1009943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1009943 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Please update digikam to 2.6.0" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'apturl %u'.
<apachelogger> no goody goody
<apachelogger> yofel: dunno, amarok had a manual xz entry
<apachelogger> which then of course overrides whatever pkg-kde does
<debfx> yofel: you need to set DEB_NO_XZ=1
<yofel> ah, thx
<apachelogger> wah?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> sicne when?
<apachelogger> and why?
<yofel> well, the current equivalent for DEB_NO_LZMA I guess
<debfx> since I uploaded pkg-kde-tools to the ninjas ppa
<debfx> it's not in the archive yet due to beta freeze
<apachelogger> yeah, but where is that var name change from?
<debfx> I changed the compression from lzma to xz
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> debfx: please compat var handling
<apachelogger> lzma is algorithm equivalent to xz, no point in explicitly requiring everyone to change their rcs
<debfx> hm yeah we should change the var handling anyway
<debfx> DEB_NO_COMPRESSION=1 shouldn't require DEB_NO_{XZ,LZMA}
 * yofel wonders what the point of libkdegamesprivate is
<yofel> it's full of public symbols, which were in libkdegames before mostly
 * Peace- packaged on ppa plasma pannel collection
<Riddell> yofel: no abi compatibility usually?
<apachelogger> yofel: share symbols across kde games, while not being abi compat
<apachelogger> hence why it is private
<yofel> nah, they bumped the SOVERSION of libkdegames to 6
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: because they moved the symbols
<yofel> ah well, let's see what happens
<apachelogger> apparently the symbols are only useful to a very specific set of apps in kdegames, so they created a lib for those symbols
<yofel> ah, that makes sense then
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 155 * debian/ (22 files) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-44> * New upstream beta release - drop packages for libraries that were removed
<CIA-44> upstream: + libkggzgames4 + libkggzmod4 + libkggznet4 - switch libkdegames5a
<yofel> Riddell: do we have a kde-l10n packaging equivalent for calligra-l10n or did you upload those by hand so far?
<Riddell> yofel: I think I just did it by hand
<yofel> ok
<Riddell> bash for loops make it easy to do for me
<yofel> yeah, that's what I'll do too unless you've got a script lying around?
<Riddell> I don't
<yofel> k
<ikonia> guys, have you got/considered writing a guide to "how to give us a bug report" eg: the info needed, the steps you would want doing / confirming before the bug even hits you
<ikonia> I'm struggling to guide someone in how to give you valid/solid info, and wondered if you had anything written up
<Riddell> there probabaly are bits but out of date
<Riddell> and hidden in a wiki somewhere
<yofel> hum, we do have a bug reporting page, but that's so old it's better not to point people to that
<ikonia> I'm seeing some pretty big holes trying to guide this user, would it be helpful to put something together, I've certainly seem some obvious holes that would waste development time confirming
<ikonia> or is it not something that crops up often enough to warrent concern
<ikonia> I'm seeing it quite key because this users information is totally different than what he's putting in bug reports because he "didn't think" 
<ikonia> but one user does not a problem make
<yofel> the releavant page is https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting - but that hasn't been updated since lucid or so, and it's mostly focused on apport which isn't the case today
<Riddell> and of course most bugs should go upstream unless you have reason to think it's a kubuntu specific one
<ikonia> that's probably more of a valid point than I'd considered
<ikonia> most of the issue I'm seeing shouldn't really be seen by someone working on the upstream process though as they are just nonsense and lacking solid info 
<ikonia> that however is not your problem, thank you for the thoughts, 
<Riddell> it is if we don't get bug reports upstream when they should be
<ikonia> I agree with that, but if the bug report to upstream is "I'm using kubuntu 12.10 and blah isn't working" then you find out it's a bodged 12.04 with some 12.10 packages and some manual hacks, it's a wate of everyones time
<ikonia> I'll ponder how to best address it
<Riddell> upstream should ideally have a page with info for each distro even if it's just a link back to us, but like the "where to download kde" question it's fiddly to solve right
<ikonia> that would be a good bit of info yes
<ikonia> or maybe each distro valide it's an upstream bug and pass on with solid info
<ikonia> but then that's a resource/time waste
<Riddell> yeah that's why we gave up on doing that
<ikonia> oh, so you did try that
<Riddell> that's still the preferred way in ubuntu and debian and the like, it means most bugs just end up rotting
<ikonia> that may explain the 20,0000000000000+ in launchpad
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I can't forward everybody from #kubuntu-bugs to #kubuntu-devel without being an op in #kubuntu-devel according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuide#Forwarding_Users
<ryanakca> (and my attempts at doing so)
<ikonia> ryanakca: I can get that sorted for you if you want ?
<ryanakca> ikonia: Sure, if you want
<Riddell> ikonia: you have super powers on freenode?
<ikonia> it's fine if you're in the middle of it, but I needed to speak to some of the council chaps on something else so I can request it while I'm there
<ikonia> Riddell: ha ha, not at all
<ikonia> only certain channels
<Riddell> oh I can just give ryanakca ops on this channel but I don't recall how right now
<ikonia>  /msg chanserv op ryanakca 
<ryanakca> methinks
<ryanakca> oops
<ikonia>  /msg chanserv op #kubuntu-devel ryanakca 
<Riddell> 13:11 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Channel ryanakca is not registered.
<ikonia> (sorry missed out the name of the channel)
<ryanakca> or /op ryanakca
<ryanakca> ikonia: Feel like joining #kubuntu-bugs to test?
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> 13:12 -!- Cannot join to channel #kubuntu-bugs (You are banned)
<ikonia> you sure......
<ikonia> may want to check those settings ;)
<ryanakca>  /mode #kubuntu-bugs +b *@*$#kubuntu-devel
<ryanakca> correct?
<ikonia> no no
<ikonia> that's a ban forward
<ikonia> you want a channel forward
<ikonia> there is a different syntax I think 
<ikonia> ahhh I wonder if I can't join as I'm in here
<ikonia> hang on 
<ikonia> perfect
<ikonia> there you go 
<ikonia> works
<ikonia> I was already in here so it failed
<ryanakca> ikonia: Excellent, thanks!
<ryanakca> ikonia: Could you please remove ubot2 from -bugs ?
<ikonia> kubuntu-bugs
<ikonia> (just checking)
 * ryanakca nods
<ikonia> no problem, just requested it's removal
<ikonia> take a few minutes
<ikonia> (only a few people have access to the physical server it runs on )
<yofel> ryanakca: can you do the same thing with #kubuntu-testers? That channel is equally useless
<ikonia> guys instead of forwarding, may I just suggest having them closed/set to invite only
<ikonia> although a forward is fine
<ryanakca> yofel: I don't have access to that channel, only Hobbsee and mhb do.
<yofel> ah
<ryanakca> Given that nickserv hasn't seen mhb in over a year, Hobbsee is your only bet :)
 * Riddell wonders how to give ryanakca permanant op powers
<ikonia> ryanakca: access list flats
<ikonia>  /set 
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> that was meant for riddle cleawrly
<ikonia> clearly
<ryanakca>  /msg chanserv access #kubuntu-bugs add foo OP
<ryanakca> methinks
<ryanakca> where foo is the nick
<Riddell> ryanakca: done
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks
<ikonia> ryanakca: that's useful to know, I didn't know op was an alias chanserv would take when setting flags
<yofel> in docbooks, the authors don't automatically have the copyright over the docs, but only if they put themselves in the <copyright> section as well, right?
<Riddell> yofel: I'm not sure what you mean, authors always have copyright over what they write (unless it's under employment)
<Riddell> but debian/copyright can't get every single author especially if they don't give themselves credit
<yofel> Riddell: I'm wondering about the kmix one: http://paste.kde.org/494648 - only one author is in the copyright, and one copyright holder isn't in the authors section
<yofel> so I'm wondering what to put in debian/copyright
<apachelogger> Riddell: re under contract ... depends on the country
<apachelogger> Riddell: e.g. france doesn't have copyright assignment
<Riddell> apachelogger: probably but I didn't say contract I said employment
<Riddell> it's not assignment it's just what happens with employment (in juristication I'm familiar with there's probably exceptions)
<apachelogger> ah, true, though I don't remember the details anyway
<Riddell> yofel: Documentation copyright &copy; 2010 Gaurav Chaturvedi
<Riddell> would be good enough for me
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel: how about just mentioning that documentation copyright lies with their individual authors?
<apachelogger> as general purpose solution
<yofel> well, I'm *trying* to use dep5, and that doesn't allow such a vague formulation. I'll just put them all in
<apachelogger> yofel: it doesn't?
<Riddell> I wouldn't accept that in debian/copyright as an archive admin, a name is better than just "whoever wrote it"
<apachelogger> yofel: Formatted text, no synopsis: one or more free-form copyright statement(s). 
<yofel> ah, true
<apachelogger> Riddell: both the source and the compiled html contains the information
 * yofel re-reads
<apachelogger> Riddell: explicitly stating the copyright
<yofel> apachelogger: that's exactly what the copyright file should tell you though without reading those
<apachelogger> say documentation was initially written 5 years ago by 3 people, translated in 15 languages, the software was since released twice a year every year, betwen releases per language one additional author slammed in a piece of new documentation
<apachelogger> that is 153 attributions for documentation alone
<apachelogger> apply the same to translations you have 303 attributions for localization
<apachelogger> imagine that is dragon ... which has something like 5k sloc, and ~5 attributed copyright holders
<apachelogger> say one attribution check takes you on average one minute, after 5 years you spend 300 minutes checking attributions on a signle package :P
<BluesKaj> hey all
 * yofel blelieve he spent 300 minutes just checking attribution in nepomuk-core *once*
<yofel> *believes -.-
<apachelogger> my point exactly
<apachelogger> aso what the policy says about that
<apachelogger> "In addition, the copyright file must say where the upstream sources (if any) were obtained, and should name the original authors."
<apachelogger> mind the should and authors
<apachelogger> attributed copyright holder ~= author, if you want to do it properly you'd have to also track unattributed contributions by going through the vcs or something :P
<yofel> are we going to bother uploading beta1 to quantal? If not I won't repackage stuff to add license copies
<apachelogger> yofel: is sufficient stuff packaged to make it testable?
 * apachelogger should pack -.-
<yofel> from what I see only multimedia stuff is missing
<yofel> and broken bindings
<apachelogger> throw it in some public PPA then so people can do testing, then upload b2 to quantal
<yofel> +1
<apachelogger> oh, isn't b2 tagging today?
<yofel> it is IIRC
<yofel> we *should* hurry up a bit ^^
 * apachelogger points out that unlike ubuntu kde actually has an ics file :P
<apachelogger> yofel: no time to hurry up, must attribute documenters in detail :P
<yofel> well, so far nepomuk is the only license mess I've encountered
<yofel> rest is ~fine~
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmix] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (15 files in 4 dirs) import kmix packaging
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Philip Muškovac * 34 * debian/ (changelog control rules) * New upstream beta release * Drop transitional kdegraphics-strigi-plugins package, moved to meta-kde * Add -dbg package
<JontheEchidna> so after alpha1 today we're set to start uploading 4.8.80 to the archive?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> well once 4.8.80 is done and tested in ninjas
<JontheEchidna> I guess I'll run a test install from ninjas then ;-)
<JontheEchidna> hmm, dist-upgrade w/ ninjas wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<JontheEchidna> Depends: kdemultimedia-kio-plugins, but it is not installable
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> ah, I'll add in a transition package for that then
<yofel> kdepim done?
<yofel> (that's what I'm waiting for before upgrading)
<Riddell> yofel: worked for me yes
<debfx> I hope someone is still running 4.8.3 to test 4.8.4 once kdepim finished building :)
<JontheEchidna> My computer at work has 4.8.3, but I've been out sick yesterday and today, so I've not been able to test
<BluesKaj> debfx, yes , I'm also on 12.10 tho 
 * JontheEchidna runs off to town to get some more cold medicine
<bulldog98> yofel: that’s for the kapman to be linked against the libkdegamesprivate
<bulldog98> yofel: for making it depend against the exact version of that, that’s what the debian guys told me to do with libkdegamesprivate
<ulysses> Hello, I installed Rocs on Precise, and the toolbar buttons don't have icons: http://imageshack.us/f/232/rocsprecise.png/
<Riddell> sounds like a beastie
<ulysses> the icons are installed, but Rocs doesn't use them
<yofel> fun, I have those, but here rocs itself has no application icon
<ulysses> that's an upstream bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=299332
<ubottu> KDE bug 299332 in icons "Application Icon for Rocs" [Wishlist,New: ]
<annma_> some icons exists
<annma_> Top Center Base Left Right have icons
<annma_> ulysses: what does Torles mean?
<ulysses> annma_: Delete
<annma_> it has an icon
<annma_> what version is it?
<ulysses> Rocs 1.6.0, KDE 4.8.3, Qt 4.8.1
<yofel> release?
<yofel> (kubuntu)
<ulysses> Kubuntu 12.04 with standard repositories
<annma_> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/07/plasma-desktopCOj699.png
<annma_> 1.60 KDE 4.8.3
<annma_> ulysses: the bug report you mentioned is for the Application icon, not the toolbar icons
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 39 * debian/ (changelog control) Add meta package for kdemultimedia
<ulysses> annma_: I see
<ulysses> no idea or question?
<ulysses> annma_: I wanted to mention this bug report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=299332
<ubottu> KDE bug 299332 in icons "Application Icon for Rocs" [Wishlist,New: ]
<ulysses> but that is still not relevant
<annma_> this is the application icon
<annma_> not the toolbar icons
<annma_> the application icon is the one that appears in the K menu and on top left of the window
<annma_> all toolbar icons exist
<annma_> you saw my screenshot, right?
<ulysses> yes, I saw, and the toolbar icons exist here too, but Rocs doesn't use them
<annma> those icons are specific for rocs
<annma> so Kubuntuis missing them or your installation is wrong
<ulysses> the icons are in /usr/share/kde4/apps/rocs/icons/hicolor/
<annma> for me they are in $KDEDIR/share/apps/rocs/icons/hicolor/
<annma> $KDEDIR is like your /usr
<annma> mine is different
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/audiocd-kio] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (changelog control rules) * drop direct dependency on libkcddb4 for audiocd-kio * make transitional package pull audiocd-kio in * add debug package
<ulysses> $KDEDIR is empty for me
<yofel> that's unset by default
<annma> ulysses: $KDEDIR doe snot matter here
<annma> the rest of the path matters
<annma> you have a kde4/ I don't have it
<annma> in the path
<annma> I build and install from kde sources
<ulysses> I installed with the package manager
<annma> look in  /usr/share/kde4/apps/ for other programs that have an icons/ folder and look if those other programs show their icons
<annma> I am saying that it is either a packaging bug or on your installation something is wrong
<annma> you need to find out what is wrong as the icons are there
<ulysses> Dolphin has a dolphinui.rc, Kate has 16x16 icons, Okular has 16x16 and 32x32 icons
<annma> only apps with specific icons will have icons there
<annma> generic icons are elsewhere
<annma> Kate has only generic icons
<annma> try another Edu app if you have one, KLettres for example
<ulysses> apt-cache policy rocs says it is 4.8.2
<ulysses> but kate is 4.8.3 e.g
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/audiocd-kio] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/copyright fix copyright syntax
<ulysses> I asked someone to install Rocs, he has Ubuntu and the icons appears for him
<ulysses> annma: KLettres screenshot: http://imageshack.us/f/189/kelttres.png/
<annma> same
<annma> icons missing
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/audiocd-kio] Philip Muškovac * 5 * debian/ (7 files) * add libaudiocdplugins4 and audiocd-kio-dev packages * add missing install files * used versioned breaks/replaces against kdemultimedia-kio-plugins
<annma> the icons exist since ages, I am the KLettresdevel so I know
<annma> ulysses: your installation has a problem
<ulysses> strange
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1004593] LFE disappears on 5.1, 4.0 has LFE channel, high pitched squeals (bit shifting?), several ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1004593 (by Abraham Mara)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1004593 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "LFE disappears on 5.1, 4.0 has LFE channel, high pitched squeals (bit shifting?), several versions" [Undecided,Opinion]
<yofel> apachelogger: did you make kubotu overly verbose?
<BluesKaj> must be analog LFE 
<yofel> Riddell: while dep5 is lax in a few places, please note that the rule for empty lines is the same as in the control file
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ffmpegthumbs] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/ (changelog control copyright) * add libswscale-dev and pkg-config to build-depends * fix copyright syntax
 * yofel dives into 4.8.80
<JontheEchidna> my upgrade's almost done, so far so good
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I've ever had a KDE +1 release go so smoothly. :)
<yofel> re
<yofel> kde-base-artwork is missing and according to the widget I have no battery, but works otherwise
<yofel> (the upgrade went without errors btw XD)
<annma> the battery missing is fixed
<annma> we reverted a commit
<yofel> ah, then perfect :)
<annma> the Quality Team we set up is working hard
<annma> if yo uhave bugs to submit don't forget to set up the version and if it's a regression you can add the keyword "regression"
<yofel> will do
<shadeslayer> yofel: strangely enough that bug was present in neon as well
<shadeslayer> oh wait, it's in KDE 4.8.3 as well
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> yofel: is all of 4.8.80 done?
<yofel> most of it so it's upgradable
<shadeslayer> ...
<yofel> oh, pairs is missig
<afiestas> mmm
<yofel> *missing
<shadeslayer> yofel: are you working on calligra/digikam?
<afiestas> anybody knows if gtalk is working on old good kopete?
<afiestas> (Kubuntu 12.04)
<shadeslayer> it should
<yofel> calligra, feel free to take digikam if you want, but make it close #885324
<afiestas> shadeslayer: can you test it? or are youusing it?
<shadeslayer> yeah, I was looking at that bug :)
<afiestas> because it doesn't for me, no error so far
<shadeslayer> afiestas: let me test
<afiestas> thx
<shadeslayer> afiestas: which KDE version?
<afiestas> mm whatever kubuntu 12.04 has
<afiestas> in master it works for sure I have it configured in my workstation for when ktp breaks xd
<shadeslayer> afiestas: yes, wfm
<afiestas> wfm?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: Happy Birthday! :D
<shadeslayer> afiestas: works for em
<shadeslayer> s/em/me/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "afiestas: works for me"
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: thank you, you are just 3 hours early :)
<shadeslayer> stupid humans and their time zones
<afiestas> shadeslayer: talk.google.com, 5223 and al 3 checkboxes checked?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: heh, yeah :D
<afiestas> pse
<afiestas> maybe after update
<shadeslayer> afiestas: this is on 4.8.3
<afiestas> after all the fine-tunning I've done to my worksation, KDE defaults seems mmmm
<afiestas> don't wanna say something ugly but ,mmmm moderately horrible?
<afiestas> xD
<afiestas> for my taste ofc
<starbuck> afiestas: docs or stfu :P
<afiestas> starbuck: I'd rather do patches to change the defaults  :p
<afiestas> since I will have to work on the laptop for the rest of the week I will have time to check what I have changed in the workstation and needs to be changed upstream 
<skaet> Riddell,   Alpha 1's now published.
<afiestas> shadeslayer: update + restart fixed the kopete thing
<shadeslayer> heh
<afiestas> let's see if rekonq wants to play youtube videos now (sans flash)
<shadeslayer> doubt it
<JontheEchidna> my 4.8.80 upgrade seems to have gone well :)
<JontheEchidna> aside from the battery regression mentioned earlier
<afiestas> what's is this package-updater pckager?
<annma> battery bug report is https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301033
<ubottu> KDE bug 301033 in widget-battery "Battery Not present" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> those black buttons look so out of place
<afiestas> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/07/plasma-windoweddT2070.png
<JontheEchidna> afiestas: that'll download flash for you
<afiestas> I didn't ask for it :S
<JontheEchidna> apparently you did...
<afiestas> I mean, I click on the thing because it said "updates"
<afiestas> and I do want updates, I don't consider flash one xD
<JontheEchidna> yofel, Riddell: now that the archive is open again and we have (at least) two confirmed good upgrades to 4.8.80 from ninjas, I'll start uploading the packages to quantal
<JontheEchidna> feel free to join in ;-)
<shadeslayer> yofel: any reason why you have a copyright in digikam-2.5.0/debian/copyright ?
<yofel> JontheEchidna: wait
<JontheEchidna> ok
<yofel> pairs should be added to kdeutils metapackage in meta-kde
<yofel> it's not packaged yet though
<yofel> but adding it should be fine
<JontheEchidna> that would technically make the kdeutils package uninstallable
<yofel> shadeslayer: because we never merged from debian after I re-packaged 2.0 I think
<shadeslayer> okie
<yofel> and I've dumped copyright assignment
<JontheEchidna> wouldn't it be better to wait until it's packaged, and then do a new release of meta-kde with paris included?
<JontheEchidna> s/paris/pairs
<yofel> well, currently meta-kde has kdemultimedia too, which is uninstallable as well until audiocd-kio is through SOURCE NEW
<Daskreech> Hi just checking in on the build status for KDE 4.8.80
<yofel> so I don't think it matters much
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: we're just discussing what's left
<yofel> we'll have held packages in any case
<JontheEchidna> yeah, probably not that important in an alpha
<yofel> hm
<yofel> JontheEchidna: sorry, pairs is kdeedu
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<JontheEchidna> I'll start by throwing kde4libs up, then your or me or whoever can do the meta-kde update
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: ah that's what I was picking up on :)
<yofel> I'll do it then
<JontheEchidna> sounds good
<JontheEchidna> yofel: do we remove the "a" suffix on the upstream versions?
<yofel> I don't think so
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> that would kind of screw -ninjas users
<yofel> did we have anything new otherwise? kdemultimedia is there, I added paris, and kde-base-artwork belongs into kubuntu-meta IMO
<JontheEchidna> I think that's it for new stuff
<yofel> *pairs
 * yofel wonders how often he already mistyped that...
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Daskreech> I'll check in later
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 40 * debian/ (changelog control) releasing version 5:76~pre1ubuntu1
<yofel> Daskreech: we're uploading now, but things might be broken for a while as there are several new package again that replace older ones
<JontheEchidna> btw, looks like Debian's going to do qt3 removal this weekend
<debfx> yofel: we might want to name the binary package of kde-base-artwork like the source package
<yofel> didn't we?
<debfx> ah it's not uploaded at all
<yofel> I mean the dependency on it (if what I said was ambigous)
<debfx> in bzr I called it kde-ksplash-default but I think kde-base-artwork would be better
<JontheEchidna> btw, I did a reboot after the 4.8.80 upgrade and didn't get a ksplash
<debfx> right, because kde-base-artwork is missing
<yofel> because the new one is in kde-base-artwork
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok
<debfx> we probably don't want to split the files in kde-base-artwork in multiple packages
<CIA-44> [kdelibs] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120607195116-20fpgc37jmywca7j * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80a-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> hmm: kmix: error while loading shared libraries: libkdeinit4_kmix.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> sorry
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmix] Philip Muškovac * 2 * debian/kmix.install add missing libkdeinit4 files
<yofel> that's what happens if you rewrite the install file and have not-installed still in place...
<shadeslayer> heh, fun, VKontakte seems to be disabled and yet the install files and the appropriate rules seem to be in place
<shadeslayer> hah, the series file doesn't apply the patch
<CIA-44> [kactivities] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120607202106-ckr8pt5cbl7314w6 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80a-0ubuntu1
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pairs] Philip Muškovac * 1 * (11 files in 3 dirs) import pairs packaging
<yofel> /tmp/buildd/calligra-2.4.90/plugins/reporting/maps/KoReportItemMaps.h:32:26: fatal error: MarbleWidget.h: No such file or directory
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> do they enjoy making calligra fail to build because of marble for just about every release? -.-
<CIA-44> [kdepimlibs] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120607202622-54bsa2feq2bbyzj9 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80a-0ubuntu1
<CIA-44> [kate] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120607203818-duqizbm5y6ftc1o9 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80a-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> yofel: should soprano have been uploaded at this point?
 * JontheEchidna fears that he dun goofed >.>
<yofel> well, probably for kdepimlibs
<yofel> considering we're almost at 4.8.85, I would just upload soprano now and fix things later
<yofel> iirc there's only one thing that depends on newest soprano anyway
<JontheEchidna> nepomuk-core?
<yofel> yeah
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I can't seem to download soprano from ninjas via the web interface
<JontheEchidna> yofel: would you mind uploading it to quantal?
<yofel> can't, needs universe upload rights
<yofel> ah wait
<yofel> soprano?
<JontheEchidna> yea
<yofel> can do
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+files/soprano_2.7.56%2Bdfsg.1-0ubuntu1~ppa2.dsc is what I tried, but it does some sort of 404
<yofel> you can't dget from ninjas
 * yofel uses apt-get source
<JontheEchidna> I'm just trying to click the link on the ppa website :P
<yofel> oh, dunno ^^
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: via chrome?
<JontheEchidna> thought that's a good point, I should set up a deb-src entry to avoid this in the future
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: bug in chrome iirc
<shadeslayer> a really old one
<JontheEchidna> :/
<shadeslayer> use rekonq
<shadeslayer> :D
<debfx> or use the new pull-ninjas-source from kubuntu-dev-tools
<CIA-44> [libkdcraw] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120607211336-kzu2f1vzifr5941l * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> Anyone planning to ARM builds?
 * shadeslayer has to check if digikam 2.6.0 compiles
<CIA-44> [libkexiv2] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120607211745-rx5sz18vy2wkl2r5 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1
<CIA-44> [libksane] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120607212020-dwqnmgf2993kqc87 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1
<CIA-44> [libkdeedu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120607212323-g7axr8su7tksbupl * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1
 * yofel wonders why dpkg doesn't depend on quilt if you're using 3.0 (quilt) ...
<micahg> yofel: internal implementation AIUI
<CIA-44> [libkcompactdisc] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120607212554-qicc368s2w69keex * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80a-0ubuntu1
<yofel> ah...
<yofel> seems to be so indeed, that explains some things
<CIA-44> [libkcddb] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120607212824-6i0alxq0u29gkzk1 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80a-0ubuntu1
<CIA-44> [libkipi] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120607213020-xfm8ewbxcttzsi1b * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1
<CIA-44> [kde-baseapps] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120607213557-88fe4gj4kb0jub8v * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80a-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> ScottK: how come there's no pkg-kde-tools installed on the arm boxes?
<CIA-44> [nepomuk-core] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120607213947-8nxzzorts8n8k0jn * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80a-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> shadeslayer: IIRC, there is.  Perhaps it's just not new enough.
<shadeslayer> dh: unable to load addon kde: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/kde.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.0 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 8) line 2.
<ScottK> pkg-kde-tools_0.9.3ubuntu4_all.deb is installed.
<shadeslayer> whoa, that's *old*
<yofel> debfx: are you going to upload pkg-kde-tools?
<ScottK> Current pkg-kde-tools needs a newer dpkg than is available there.
<shadeslayer> :S
 * ScottK has to go soon, so feel free to update it.
<CIA-44> [okular] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120607214426-qalp3e40tll8fdxa * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> Can't even emulate armel using qemu on my VPS because it'll cry about running out of memory
<shadeslayer> ScottK: just needs a newer dpkg?
<ScottK> Yes, but I don't want to backport dpkg.
<ScottK> Maybe you can make it work well enough without libdpkg-perl
<BluesKaj> got a ppa for 4.8.4 ?
<shadeslayer> I'm too scared to backport dpkg because if I mess it up it'll render the system unusable
<shadeslayer> *it might render the 
<BluesKaj> ninja?
<yofel> it is in ninjas for precise
<shadeslayer> btw is there a script that uploads all the new tars?
<shadeslayer> or do you do it by hand?
<yofel> you mean archive uploads?
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> I work half-automated from bzr using this: http://paste.kde.org/495104/ 
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok , so I'll stay out of it on quantal ... I have precise on the other drive , so I'll switch over 
<yofel> quantal is just getting 4.8.80
<BluesKaj> yes , I have it
<JontheEchidna> most of the first-level blue nodes are up now
<JontheEchidna> I won't be able to do workspace due to my crappy connection
<yofel> I'll do oxygen-icons, that'll keep me busy for a bit
<shadeslayer> -> sleep, digikam still building, will test and upload tomorrow
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/oxygen-icons] Philip Muškovac * 101 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1
<Daskreech> yofel: Back ;) thanks. I'm showing KDE off at a Conference this weekend (Konference?) and decided to use Kubuntu. Others are doing Debian and Fedora. Hopefully I can get KDE 4.9 installed by say mid day tomorrow so I can play with it and know what not to show off as it crashes. I think Debian can handle the KDE 4.8 series fine
<Riddell> Daskreech: dunno how soon backports will be done
<Riddell> I'd like to do them first thing tomorrow but they always take longer than expected
<Daskreech> Of course they do :)
<Daskreech> Riddell: I may consider the hairy choice of jumping to +1 to get 4.8.80
<Riddell> I'm having no problems with the alpha of +1
<Riddell> and you can install it from ninjas if necessary
<Riddell> debfx: 4.8.4 is out
<genii-around> Daskreech: 
<Daskreech> hi genii-around 
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<Daskreech> Coffee is good
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-08
<BarkingFish> Good morning guys :)  Long time no visit, how is everything going with the next distro? I've seen alpha ISO testing notices going out on the mailing lists.
<BluesKaj> nope , no ninjas ppa with kde 4.8.4 , that i can find
<Daskreech> I would guess that 4.8.80 is the priority right now
<BluesKaj> Daskreech,  I think it was debfx who was looking for someone to test 4.8.4 , so yofel said it was in the ninjas ppa
<yofel> ninjas has: precise 4.8.4  | quantal 4.8.80
<BluesKaj> yup , i'm on precise now
<yofel> ninjas as in ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/ppa ?
<yofel> as that has 4.8.4
<yofel>      4:4.8.4a-0ubuntu0.1~ppa1 0
<yofel>         500 https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<BluesKaj> dunno yofel 
<yofel> the public one doesn't have it yet
<BluesKaj> <--not auithorized
<Daskreech> yofel: do you need a key to get into the private  ppa ?
<yofel> yeah
<BluesKaj> Adding private PPAs is not supported currently , when I tried adding it
<BluesKaj> ok , well i'll wait ...no big hurry to try it 
<Daskreech> does anyone know if Debian will be getting any KDE 4.8.80 packages/
<Daskreech> Someone with a debian box is inquiring
<BluesKaj>  4.8.80 seems to be working well on 12.10
<yofel> not for quite a while, the usually only start packaging at .2 or so
<yofel> currently they're testing 4.8.4 as well
<BluesKaj> yofel, , not sleepy ? must 3AM there
<BluesKaj> be
<yofel> it is, but I wanted to finish calligra - which takes ages to build -.-
<BluesKaj> riight ..dedication is appreciated :)
<BluesKaj> well time to check the TV ... later all
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 38 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/analitza] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1
<fabidesu> Hi there, I'm the guy from google plus +kubuntu. Rohan told me I could be usefull in some way - so I'm here. Just to let you know (:
<Mamarok> hi fabidesu :)
<fabidesu> hi Mamarok ^^ wow, i'm still very nervous to write anything
<Mamarok> fabidesu: why? We are just normal people in here, have no fear :)
<fabidesu> Mamarok: i really dont know - but thank you (:
<Riddell> fabidesu: so you have a google plus account for kubuntu of some sort?
<fabidesu> Riddell: well its not a own account. It is some sort of a additional page for my own googleplus account
<Riddell> fabidesu: can I see it without being on google plus?
<fabidesu> Riddell: https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138 the most you can see
<Riddell> ooh pretty artwork
<Riddell> fabidesu: can anyone post to it or only you?
<Riddell> and is it an entirely separate account from your personal google account?
<tsdgeos> i can't post (thogh i'm not following it, maybe if i do follow i could)
<fabidesu> Riddell: only people i invited to post. but everyone (with a google account) can post comments/reshare and +1
<Riddell> fabidesu: can you invite some kubuntu council and other well kent folk to post?
<Riddell> then I can link it from kubuntu.org 
<Riddell> I don't want to do that to something which has a bus factor of 1
<Riddell> I just signed up to google+, google now has my soul
<fabidesu> I just need the email adress to invite
<Riddell> riddell@gmail
<fabidesu> done (:
<Riddell> Myriam Schweingruber, Rohan Garg, Harald Sitter would be others that come to mind
<fabidesu> just let me know the mail adress. there isnt a other way to invite i think. ... jep only via mail
<Riddell> try these myriam@ kubuntu.org apachelogger@ ubuntu.com rohangarg@ kubuntu.org
<Riddell> fabidesu: ^^
<fabidesu> ok thank you i will invite them all :D
<Riddell> fabidesu: voila kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-google
<fabidesu> aww nice :D thank you, Riddell
<debfx> Riddell: 4.8.4 packages need some more testing
<Riddell> debfx: in ninjas?
<debfx> yes
 * Riddell fires up an ec2 machine
<Riddell> debfx: really in ninjas?
<Riddell> oh yes, don't want to add quatzal sources.list line to precise
<jussi> Riddell: could you try confirm a bug for me? 
<jussi> (I can reproduce everytime here)
<Riddell> jussi: maybe, what is it?
<jussi> Riddell: open systemsettings. go to desktop effects. go to all effects. go to outline andclick the (i). click close. watch it crash.
<Riddell> jussi: works fine here (quatzal, 4.8.80)
<Riddell> can try on precise with 4.8.4 shortly
<jussi> actually seems to crash with multiple different ones on precise
<jussi> clicking the (i) and click close
<Tm_T> what crashes?
<Tm_T> system settings?
<Riddell> jussi: also no crash precise with 4.8.4
<Riddell> debfx: 4.8.4 working good on precise
<Riddell> anything I test?
<jussi> Tm_T: yeah, systemsettings
<jussi> bah
<jussi> this si a pretty standard install, except I hazve ubuntu and gnome3 installed also
<jussi> it is the work machine after all
<Tm_T> let's try it here
<Tm_T> 4.8.3 on Precise, no crash ehre
<Tm_T> here
<Riddell> so something more specific to jussi's machine
<Riddell> needs a backtrace to track down, also try with a new user
<jussi> which dbg packages do I need?
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace ?
<debfx> some kdepim testing would be good since I'm not using it
<jussi> sigh... slow connection
<jussi> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030111/
<Riddell> jussi: is that all for thread 1?
<Riddell> but report it upstream, or poke mgraesslin and hope he's in a helping mood
<jussi> Riddell: thats all it gives me
<jussi> Riddell: strange, its telling me I dont have debug packages for systemsettings
<Riddell> jussi: kde-workspace-dbg should be it but systemsettings is made up of kcontrol modules which might be elsewhere
<jussi> hrr
<jussi> The packages containing debug information for the following application and libraries are missing:
<jussi> /usr/bin/systemsettings
<Riddell> tsdgeos: do you know who makes the 4.8.80 tars?  is that you?
<tsdgeos> yes, that's me
<Riddell> tsdgeos: on ubuntu?
<Riddell> (vila of launchpad is reporting the importer doesn't work with suse made xz tars)
<tsdgeos> uh?
<tsdgeos> you mean if i create them on an ubuntu machine?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> it's not suse xz made tards
<tsdgeos> it's because dirk uses pixz
<tsdgeos> instead of xz
<tsdgeos> i'm using a debian machine
<tsdgeos> Riddell: there's a thread about that in the r-t mailing list
<tsdgeos> btw you might want to skip .80 since i put .90 online yesterday
<Riddell> vila: tsdgeos here makes the 4.80 beta tars we're about to upload which he does on debian
<Riddell> vila: the 4.8.x ones are made by dirk on suse and using pixz but you say it's not due to pixz ?
<vila> so, specifically, until we fix our package importer issue, can you check that the produced .xz files use CRC32 and a single block ?
<Riddell> vila: for 4.8.x or 4.80 beta tars we're about to upload?
<vila> I haven't looked at pixz yet, but the .xz files can be decompressed, the issue appears when pristine-tar (well, pristine-xz really) tries to rebuild them
<vila> the new ones
<vila> if they end up being uploaded to debian/ubuntu, the package importer will see them, so the issue will come up
<Riddell> vila: I'm not sure how to do that but the tars are at http://download.kde.org/unstable/4.8.80/src/
<vila> xz -l --robot -vv xxx.xz 
<Riddell> actually some already are up e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs
<vila> if more than one block appears in the output, I'm 90% sure the importer will fail
<Riddell> vila: http://paste.kde.org/495284/
<vila> that one is good
<vila> eerk, crc64
<vila> that's not the default, so where is this coming from ?
<Riddell> no idea, something in the scripts tsdgeos uses?  debian default on amd64?
<tsdgeos> tar --owner=root --group=root -c -I /usr/bin/xz 
<tsdgeos> $ xz --version
<tsdgeos> xz (XZ Utils) 5.0.0
<tsdgeos> liblzma 5.0.0
<tsdgeos> Xeon machine
<tsdgeos> 64bits
<Ezim> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/4.8.4/src/
<vila> tsdgeos: excellent, thanks, debian ?
<tsdgeos> i said so, yes
<vila> tsdgeos: sorry, joined recently
<vila> ok, food for thought, if I could get the same data for 4.8.2 that would be great, but I've enough for another round of investigations
 * Riddell uploads 4.8.80
<tsdgeos> Riddell: great, are you having a look at .90 soon?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: that'll be somewhere on the todo list yes
<Riddell> ScottK: how do I do new queue through launchpad?
<CIA-44> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/calligra] Philip Muškovac * 18 * debian/ (40 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-44> * Merge with debian unstable (LP: #930111), remaining changes: - calligra-libs
<CIA-44> suggests, not recommends fonts-lyx (universe) - enable calligraactive and
<micahg> yofel_: if you're uploading calligra, can you take care of the glew transition?
<yofel_> that is bug 930111
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930111 in calligra (Ubuntu) "glew 1.7.0 transition" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930111
<micahg> yofel_: thanks
<yofel_> it's not uploaded yet, want to do an update test first. Will upload later
 * yofel_ is off
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ScottK> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue?queue_state=0 - You can't do per binary overrides, so don't try.  I generally override everything to Main if a new package needs promotion and let it get sorted in component mismatches.
<debfx> please reject kde-base-artwork. it still has "TODO" items in the changelog and I think we should change the binary name
<Riddell> debfx: I made the ksplashx theme package it makes a dependency of kdebase-workspace-bin
<Riddell> is that wrong?
<debfx> we should just call it kde-base-artwork since the files would be part of kde-workspace-data if git could handle them
<Riddell> ok rejected
<Riddell> mind and change the kdebase-workspace-bin dependency while you're at it
<debfx> so we likely won't split kde-base-artwork into multiple packages even if upstreams adds other stuff
<BluesKaj> 4.8.80 here on 12.10 seems fine so far , the ppa for 4.8.4 wasn't available to me for 12.04 testing yesterday , debfx
<debfx> Riddell: the kde-base-artwork copyright file says LGPL-2+ but you've added the GPL-2 to the svn repository, which one is correct?
<Riddell> debfx: hmm
<Riddell> it could be either
<Riddell> I'll try and find upstream
<Riddell> debfx: go with GPL 2
<shadeslayer> so, I have bunch of icons ( wikimedia and imgur logo's ) that are in list-missing
<Riddell> debfx: are you able to change the debian/copying file or shall I?
<shadeslayer> since they're logo's, I'm assuming they're copyrighted and that's why the debian package doesn't have them as well?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if they don't have a suitable copying licence they would need to be removed from the source tar, just not installing them into the .deb binaries isn't enough
<shadeslayer> ( this is in digikam )
<debfx> I can change it but we should wait for upstream to confirm the license before uploading it
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'm looking at the sources right now
<Riddell> debfx: it comes from kdebase-workspace or -runtime no?  which is generally GPL
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> find . -name imgur\* returns me everything but the icons
<debfx> workspace, yes
<shadeslayer> could someone test kile ? I don't have enough bandwidth to download all LaTeX packages
 * Daskreech pos in 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: test on what?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: new upstream bug fix release : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> someone just needs to install it and run kile, make sure it can compile of the packaged templates, and it'll be ready for upload
<Riddell> kile says "The standard tool list need to be reloaded because of the switch from KDE3 to KDE4. This will overwrite any changes in the tools you have made. Do you want to reload the list now (recommended)?"
<Riddell> that's a surprising message, I've never used it before
<Riddell> wow this feels like a poorly maintained app
<Riddell> shadeslayer: anyway it runs fine
<shadeslayer> okay
<legacylogger> are we going >CD for quantal?
<debfx> yes
<legacylogger> sweet
<Riddell> 1GB image was what the discussion ended up with
<legacylogger> where was that announced tho?
<Riddell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-q?searchtext=kubuntu
<Riddell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-images
<Riddell> which is due to be discussed at the meeting next week
<legacylogger> ah, that is what I though ^^
<legacylogger> merci
<shadeslayer> I am completely perplexed as to where these files come from :s
<Riddell> shadeslayer: icons usually named oxXX-type-name.png
<Riddell> or hiXX-
<Riddell> find . -name \*img\*
<shadeslayer> heh,  yeah, hi16-action-imgur.png <
<Riddell> 14:28 < ruphy> Riddell: go ahead
<Riddell> debfx: upstream approves GPL ^^
<debfx> Riddell: nice, I've already uploaded it with a repacked tarball
<legacylogger> yofel_: kde is using pixz? Oo
<Riddell> legacylogger: dirk was to make the tars 
<Riddell> but no more
<legacylogger> yofel raised the issue yesterday tho
<legacylogger> oh well
<jjesse> this google+ tag line I like a lot "kubuntu… fun, work, beauty"
 * legacylogger needs to try getting quantal installed
<jjesse> thats pretty
<jjesse> pretty cool
<legacylogger> jjesse: sounds like the subtitle of a movie...
<jjesse> yeah, but i really like it, cause i think it sums kubuntu up pretty well
<legacylogger> Q: is anyone maintaining usb-creator-kde sincer Rod disappeared?
<shadeslayer> jjesse: I've contacted the admin of that group and apparently he's the one who makes all the artwork
<jjesse> nice
<shadeslayer> I also invited him to come here and talk about ideas on how to improve our site
<legacylogger> icidentially enough I was made admin
<shadeslayer> legacylogger: likewise
<legacylogger> shadeslayer does things -> apachelogger gets more powa :P
<shadeslayer> uh no
<shadeslayer> I be admin too :P
<legacylogger> I like how this works
<legacylogger> shadeslayer: so?
<shadeslayer> well 
<legacylogger> point being that I did not do antyhng and yet got powa
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> legacylogger: nobody is
<Riddell> legacylogger: it has obvious bugs like it doesn't refresh the list after wiping the disk
<Riddell> and probably less obvious ones too
<Riddell> shadeslayer: he was here earlier
<shadeslayer> oh, awesome
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fabidesu
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you should have posting powers on the site now
<shadeslayer> which site? The G+ page?
<legacylogger> Riddell: if we switch away from CD I suppose someone needs to pick that up
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes (and me and Mamarok, I just picked some names I knew so it didn't have a bus factor of 1)
<shadeslayer> I wonder if G+ has a API
<Riddell> legacylogger: it would be useful yes
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<jjesse> shadeslayer, i don't think they have a writeable api yet
<jjesse> shadeslayer, https://developers.google.com/+/api/  looks like its only read-only
<Riddell> there's a famous post about G+ not having an API or being a platform
<shadeslayer> yeah I'm looking at that
<legacylogger> Riddell: useful is one way to put it :)
 * Mamarok tries to grap the context where her name came up...
<Mamarok> grab*
<legacylogger> shadeslayer, jjesse, Riddell: g+ api is somewhat beta
<Riddell> Mamarok: yours was one of the names I picked for the guy who started the kubuntu google+ page to give posting rights to
<legacylogger> querying works nicely tho
 * legacylogger has a qml proto querying user pics or something 
<shadeslayer> legacylogger: yeah, would be awesome if we could make kubotu write posts to G+
<Riddell> where picking method was whatever names first turned up in google+ when I opened an account there today
<shadeslayer> new release announcements etc
<Mamarok> ah, interesting, and good idea
<legacylogger> shadeslayer: you don't need api for that
<Mamarok> that guy who came in earlier and was all shy to talk to us :)
<shadeslayer> legacylogger: eh?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: he makes awesome artwork though
<legacylogger> shadeslayer: we all have a browser, no? :P
<shadeslayer> ...
<legacylogger> I remember well the days when shadeslayer was all shy
<shadeslayer> legacylogger: you could say the same for newversion and newpackage
<legacylogger> shadeslayer: I did say the same about those
<shadeslayer> so why include them in kubotu ?
<legacylogger> cause people can make me do things now :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: who made that awesome banner on kubuntu.org? 
<legacylogger> I did :P
<legacylogger> I did not make the artowrk tho :P
<shadeslayer> who did?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: starbuck found someone to make the artwork and I badly cropped it and legacylogger cropped it better
<legacylogger> installing quantal now, should be useful in ~1 hr ^^
<legacylogger> Riddell: I also fixed the text :)
<shadeslayer> awesome
<legacylogger> that actually was the worse thing to get right ... with slight shadow and whatnot
<Riddell> legacylogger: you're a star
<legacylogger> anyhow
<legacylogger> ->install
<Riddell> 4.8.80 going into staging
<shadeslayer> for precise?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> derp, when did you backport
<Riddell> ?
<shadeslayer> do you just work 24x7
<Riddell> I am doing that now
<Riddell> no it's entirely untested and untried, but it's only staging so I'm throwing it up to see what happens
<shadeslayer> without a test build?
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> if it breaks then I'll do something more locally
<shadeslayer> ah
<Mamarok> Riddell: yay, great :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: might break yet!
<Mamarok> I know, but at least it is already there
<Mamarok> the +Kubuntu group has already 972 members, now let's target 1³ :)
<highvoltage> :)
<Mamarok> highvoltage: thanks for the heads up :)
<Mamarok> I shamelessly +1 my own posts btw
<highvoltage> that's fine :)
<apachelogger> re
<Riddell> oh dear, launchpad build farm is slow
<Riddell> debfx: anything else needed on 4.8.4 or will you move it to the right place when you're able? 
<Mamarok> +Kubuntu has 1022 now :)
<Riddell> debfx: presumably right place is kubuntu-ppa/updates and then at some point -proposed?
<Riddell> Mamarok: I feel like I have a thousand new friends!
<Mamarok> Riddell: at least!
<debfx> Riddell: I want to cherry-pick some fixes before doing that
<debfx> at least the two kde-workspace fixes that have been mentioned on kde-packagers
<apachelogger> Riddell: slow?
<Riddell> apachelogger: long time before builds start
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> I feel PPAs are becoming increasingly less useful
 * apachelogger has a bug filing todo
<apachelogger> automatic daily builds ought to have a super slow score
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> manual upload > manual recipe > automated recipe
<apachelogger> it's pretty screwed up if you upload something and have to wait 10hrs+ because like 95% of the queue are silly daily builds
<Riddell> mm yes
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: my kubuntu-web-shortcuts broke after the 4.9 upgrade :(
<apachelogger> oh?
<apachelogger> Oo
<JontheEchidna> yeah :( http://i.imgur.com/z7jNU.png
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe just deactivated?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what's the plugin called in krunhner?
<apachelogger> web shortcuts
<JontheEchidna> that's enabled :(
<apachelogger> but the shortcuts themselves can be deactivated too
<JontheEchidna> where is that configured?
<apachelogger> type web shortcuts? :P
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/p2wwi.png
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> I mean in krunner
<apachelogger> its a kcm
<apachelogger> ...
<JontheEchidna> web shortcuts are enabled in the kcm
<JontheEchidna> Account Details -> Web Shortcuts
<apachelogger> then I do not know
<apachelogger> someone broke it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do other shortcuts work?
<apachelogger> kde:KColorScheme
<JontheEchidna> hmm, nope
<apachelogger> maybe the runner is not updated and now abi incompat bites? :P
<JontheEchidna> webshortcuts runner is in kdebase-workspace-bin, and it's at 4.8.80
<apachelogger> *shrug**
<apachelogger> upstream broke something
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: turn on debug and restart krunner from term
<apachelogger> see what it sez
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: is this good for dbg? http://i.imgur.com/dftMI.png
<apachelogger> EVERYTHING
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, also please fix muon in quantal
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030653/
<apachelogger> QIODevice::setTextModeEnabled: The device is not open
<apachelogger> runner broken
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/495578/
<apachelogger> should be like that
<apachelogger> Riddell: you did not get the kontact errors anymore?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm afraid I did after installing your ppa1 package
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> Riddell: which ones though?
 * apachelogger scratches head why kds branch doesn't have latest changes Oo
<apachelogger> ah lol
<apachelogger> wrong branch
<apachelogger> afiestas: did you get to test the ppa1 package?
 * apachelogger wonders why kds is so fat
<apachelogger> cursors > plymouth > ksplash
<apachelogger> Riddell: why do we have cursors in kds?
<apachelogger> contrastlarge
<apachelogger> does that even work with qt4?
<afiestas> apachelogger: yes, it worked
<afiestas> still I got 1 error
<afiestas> dunno which one right now
<apachelogger> afiestas: if you get a chance to check that would be good to know :)
<apachelogger> afiestas: you tested ppa1, right?
<afiestas> apachelogger: I tested the link you pasted me
<apachelogger> ok, ppa1
<apachelogger> curious that you still got an error
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/08/plasma-desktopVU6919.png
<afiestas> the one about the maildir I seem to recall
<afiestas> but not sure
<apachelogger> I'll remove it from bzr due to brokeness
<afiestas> I can test it again in a few hours
<apachelogger> kk
 * apachelogger actually wonders if the accessibility profiles work at all or make sense or are maintained...
 * apachelogger giggles slightly
<Mamarok> what is this idea of Jono to ask us KDE apps to put a link to an Ubuntu download page?
<apachelogger> hm?
<shadeslayer> agateau: did you happen to implement the notification stuff in ktp?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: see discussion in #amarok
<Mamarok> that Lilian person coming in and asking us to put an add button for Ubuntu on our webpage
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Mamarok: like opensuse oneclick that is
<apachelogger> except it is inferior
<apachelogger> though older I think
<apachelogger> (from a tech perspective anyway)
<apachelogger> Mamarok: lemme hunt someone down to make a kubuntu button though ;)
<Mamarok> yep
 * apachelogger points out as usual that he is not amused by ubuntu being the distro and the project
<Mamarok> well, I am absolutely not comfortable with advertizing a non-KDE distro
<Mamarok> apachelogger: thanks for your input :)
<Mamarok> but we should maybe warn the other KDE apps to not get into that trap...
<Mamarok> if we advertize a bunto flavor it is K :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: cursors are for accessibility maybe?
<Riddell> Mamarok: I like your spirit :)
<JontheEchidna> wow, you would think that Canonical would notice/care a bit more that their partner stuff in their software center is totally broken... bug 1005209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1005209 in app-install-data-partner (Ubuntu) "Package empty (no desktop files)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1005209
<Mamarok> Riddell: hey, normal, why would I put an add on our site for Ubuntu the desktop
<apachelogger> Riddell: well yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: but broken
<apachelogger> Riddell: and why they are in KDS is what puzzles me
<apachelogger> they should be in a separate package
<apachelogger> !info apturl precise
<ubottu> apturl (source: apturl): install packages using the apt protocol - GTK+ frontend. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 121 kB
<Mamarok> Lilian is a wordy person...
<apachelogger> !info apturl quantal
<ubottu> apturl (source: apturl): install packages using the apt protocol - GTK+ frontend. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 8 kB, installed size 121 kB
<Riddell> apachelogger: all the accessibility stuff is broken :(
<Riddell> it hasn't been tested at all since kde 3 times
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is what I feared
<apachelogger> Riddell: so perhaps ... we should just rip the profiles out for the time being?
<apachelogger> until someone picks up the effort again
 * apachelogger is not terribly in favor of providing a broken experience rather than none
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, and remove it from the CD boot menu
<apachelogger> oh, for that I need to find the proper branch again ^^
<Riddell> ubuntu-cdimage?
<Riddell> I can never remember
<Riddell> while you're at it, get our CD 1GB and building from universe :)
<apachelogger> kk
 * apachelogger needs to relogin right now tho
<apachelogger> have been testing xmodmap now I have a solaris kbd
<JontheEchidna> where did the control to un-private a bug go in LP?
<yofel> JontheEchidna: still at the same place, just other description I think
<yofel> they merged the privacy and security settings
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> how about SRUing rekonq?
<yofel> can we?
<JontheEchidna> yofel: shouldn't it be right here? http://i.imgur.com/g5q1f.png
<yofel> *blink*
<apachelogger> yofel: I can do everything
<yofel> yeah... it *should* be there...
<CIA-19> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/calligra] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/changelog releasing version 1:2.4.90-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> people on quantal please check you boot splash logo please
<apachelogger> whether it looks weird or something
<yofel> hm, I'm in the ~launchpad-beta-testers, so maybe just I have a different UI
<yofel> but on staging it's fine for me
<genii-around> apachelogger: Mine is just text Kubuntu 12.10 black text on grey background
<JontheEchidna> your graphics driver doesn't support the fancy graphical splash
<genii-around> Weird. Because the grub splash shows fine at 1680x945
 * apachelogger blames JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> iirc grub does not use kernel mode setting
<apachelogger> righto
<apachelogger> because the kernel is not loaded at that time :)
 * apachelogger is too stupid to use filterdiff
<JontheEchidna> basically no KMS == no fancy graphics before X starts
<yofel> I don't see the splash anyway, I get a black screen instead
<yofel> if kms is on
<shadeslayer> hm, any idea where I can find the relevant upstart config file for KDM>
<yofel> /etc/init/kdm.conf
<shadeslayer> thx
<apachelogger> diff -Nru rekonq-0.9.1/kwebapp/.git/COMMIT_EDITMSG rekonq-0.9.2/kwebapp/.git/COMMIT_EDITMSG
<apachelogger> ...
<genii-around> Hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please tell rekonq upstream to produce clean tars
<shadeslayer> flame their ML!
 * highvoltage read that as "clean tears" the first time :)
 * shadeslayer is busy poking around kdm and upstart
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do that now
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> entire .git in there
<apachelogger> spoooooooooky
<JontheEchidna> yofel: of course, the privacy control shows up on firefox but not on webkit
 * JontheEchidna seems to remember that happening in the past...
<yofel> . . .
<yofel> shadeslayer: I did some digging in the past, so feel free to ask
<shadeslayer> yofel: will do
<shadeslayer> looks kind of easy tbh
<yofel> can get tricky, but pretty straight forward
<shadeslayer> yofel: we just need to write /etc/init/kdm.conf with /opt/project-neon/bin/kdm
<shadeslayer> instead of /usr/bin/kdm
<yofel> uhm, no
<shadeslayer> and bam, you can use neon kdm .. huh?
<yofel> you copy that file, and set /opt/project-neon/bin/kdm in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<yofel> that would be the proper way to do it at lesat
<shadeslayer> then         [ ! -f /etc/X11/default-display-manager -o "$(cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager 2>/dev/null)" = "/usr/bin/kdm" ] || { stop; exit 0; } >
<shadeslayer> isn't that broken ^
<yofel> that's perfectly fine
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> you mean /etc/X11/default-display-manager needs to have neon kdm as well
<yofel> well, I mean if you do it right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/495656/
<yofel> otherwise people can't *change* to a different DM
<apachelogger> didn't you have proper code for that like years ago?
<yofel> (that's the point of that check)
<shadeslayer> agateau: yes
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> where did it go then?
<shadeslayer> seems like they broke it again :|
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> they also broke it in .1 alltogether
<apachelogger> that diff is .1 to .2
<shadeslayer> :'(
<apachelogger> which is why precise has broken apt handling
<apachelogger> <- slightly pissed
<apachelogger> yofel: rekonq looks SRUable, just documentation and translation updats and what seems to be them reverting their own breakage
<shadeslayer> I wonder why they'll break it
<shadeslayer> *I wonder why they broke it
<yofel> go ahead then
<shadeslayer> clearly I need more caffeine
<apachelogger> rekonq dead
<apachelogger> jesus
<apachelogger> yofel: first ppa
<apachelogger> I'll meanwhile SRU the apt change
<apachelogger> let it dangle in ppa for a week or so, then move to proposed
<apachelogger> 2 weeks of QA should be sufficient
 * yofel goes scripting calligra-l10n
<apachelogger> feel free to abstract kde-l10n so that it works for calligra-l10n :P :P
 * apachelogger gdb attaches to rekonq
<apachelogger> it's really terrible I get no work done because constantly something falls apart
 * genii-around slides shadeslayer a fresh, strongly brewed coffee
<shadeslayer> whee
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and please don't forget my data
<shadeslayer> yes I remember it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you feel like it you can go poke rekonq with a stick tho
<shadeslayer> I'm noting down stuff as I come up with it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no thx, I'm working on PN virtual images for distribution and such
<apachelogger> yofel: does QA cause a lot of overhead for release packaging?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: about that, do you know of anything that can test graphical apps during run time?
<apachelogger> yofel: file conflicts ...
<shadeslayer> I remember something called Xtest or something 
<yofel> apachelogger: where?
<apachelogger> yofel: in the packages? :P
<apachelogger> file moved from workspace to runtime
<yofel> bah
<apachelogger> would it help if that sorta thing would be autodetected?
<yofel> well...
<apachelogger> back in the early ninja days I spent most of my time actually QAing :P
<apachelogger> then again KDE was moving files like mad
<shadeslayer> *cough* FF5 *cough*
<yofel> sure it would help, it would help a LOT actually, I'm just clueless how one would implement that
<shadeslayer> !find vmbuilder.cfg
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: splits aint moves
<ubottu> Package/file vmbuilder.cfg does not exist in precise
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it ain't moves, but don't you still need to add breaks/replaces ? 
<apachelogger> yofel: well, let me ask it this way ... would it also still help a lot iff it were detected after package building?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, but to one package
<apachelogger> and you know that it needs a breaks replaces because it is a spit :P
<shadeslayer> hm, probably misunderstood the question then, re reading
<yofel> apachelogger: well, that's the only time when you *can* detect it, as you need to compare old and new install files
<apachelogger> actually, no
<apachelogger> you can do it before building
<yofel> ok, package contents
<apachelogger> I am not saying it makes sense to do it before building
<apachelogger> but you can do it
<apachelogger> yofel: well, I do have a plan, not sure if it makes sense tho
<apachelogger> it came to me in a dream
<apachelogger> yesterday evening after the 5th beer or so
<apachelogger> it's all about logs I say
<apachelogger> logs and binaries actually, tho primarily logs
<apachelogger> rbelem: ping
<shadeslayer> vmbuilder sure is poorly documented
<apachelogger> like so many things
 * apachelogger is annoyed by how often rekonq likes to lock up
<BluesKaj> rekonq is annoying in many ways , unfortunately
<ScottK> Every web browser is annoying in many ways.
<Daskreech> hey 
<Daskreech> installed Kubuntu active on a laptop and now no matter what session is chosen from the login you get the plasma active interface
<Daskreech> also logout doesn't work
<rbelem> apachelogger, pong
<apachelogger> rbelem: where is that license scan thing you are working on?
<rbelem> apachelogger, it is on http://gitorious.org/copyright-tools
<apachelogger> cheers
<rbelem> apachelogger, soon i will use an IR algorithm
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm working on it mith a mentor :-)
<apachelogger> neato
<apachelogger> ^^
<debfx> JontheEchidna: why did you drop useful qtcreator delta like xz compression, out-of-source building, ...?
<JontheEchidna> Xz was an oversight, but I didn't see anything about out-of-source building....
<debfx> --builddirectory=builddir, dh_auto_configure -- $(CURDIR)
<JontheEchidna> ah, I misread what debian did, I thought they just added --list-missing
<debfx> in general I think the qtcreator diff should be pushed to Debian and not the other way around
<apachelogger> debfx++
<apachelogger> version fail -.-
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> rekonq update pushed to updates ppa
 * apachelogger wonders why that ppa is empty
<apachelogger> oh right, there was a ubiquity crash that needed looking into
<afiestas> have we tunned the timminig on kwin effects?
<apachelogger> afiestas: no?
<apachelogger> I would hope martin does plenty of tuning already?
<afiestas> apachelogger: he doesn't
<apachelogger> # showing warning message is error is set
<apachelogger> ScottK: what was this you once said about quality of code comments?
<afiestas> I like how them work 
<apachelogger> afiestas: that aint good then
<apachelogger> also I don't know the next thing about them ^^
<afiestas> nono
<afiestas> I like them in Kubunut
<afiestas> I don't like them in my workstation (arch plus master)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> might be driver related though
<afiestas> nope, workstation doens't lose a frme
<afiestas> *frame
<afiestas> maybe it is the dual screen though
<apachelogger> The following errors were encountered:
<apachelogger> (, 'newMessage', 'launchpad.Edit')
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do something
 * apachelogger bored
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wat, rekonq works fine from git here
<shadeslayer> stupid python
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> killall kded4
<apachelogger> try again
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> uncool
<apachelogger> u know
<apachelogger> we could just stop using launchpad bugs
<apachelogger> no one triages them anyway
<shadeslayer> sure, I'm fine with that
<shadeslayer> 2.0409423735% uploaded
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> too much precision :P
<shadeslayer> me is off to sleep
<shadeslayer> night
 * apachelogger is off to beer for lack of motivation triaging all the crap no one else triages
<apachelogger> night
<shadeslayer> yeah, bugs.launchpad.net is a minefield :|
<shadeslayer> better than bugs.kde.org though
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-09
<shadeslayer> /usr/include/boost/spirit/home/qi/parse.hpp:155:9: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> I made the compiler shit itself
<Daskreech> Is 4.8.80 built? The  notes say  PyKDE FTBFS
<bambee> kwin 4.8.80 <3
<Riddell> bambee: what's good in it for you?
<apachelogger> backtracing rekonq is epic fun on 1gb ram
<Peace-> apachelogger: you have not get crash ?
 * Peace- XD
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> fun fact: leave rekonq open all night with an asorted list of tabs, it will not only have leaked but also crash on exit
<apachelogger> there now is a krunner for kill Oo
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/09/plasma-desktopZ19146.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: ugly theme?
 * apachelogger waves fist
<apachelogger> not as ugly as the default
<apachelogger> This package has 0 new bugs and 0 open questions.
<apachelogger> mhhh, that's a change
 * apachelogger finds it a bit mean that one has to have kactivitymanagerd running even when not using activities
<Peace-> not bad theme 
<CIA-19> [kubuntu-low-fat-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@kubuntu.org> * apachelogger@kubuntu.org-20120609115904-7mgw6qorn0y7pjd1 * (debian/changelog share/config/krunnerrc) Deactivate new runners for killing (yes, that needs a runner) and activity switching
<bambee> Riddell: what's good in it for you? --> the performances are excellent
<bambee> no you can change the qt graphics system and use raster
<bambee> s/no/now/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "now you can change the qt graphics system and use raster"
<bambee> the compositing handler, the effects are very very fast :)
<bambee> a great release !
<bambee> I feel that this not the same laptop... :D
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> bambee: did we not use raster?
<bambee> apachelogger: probably, even if I disable raster and I switch to xrender, it's faster than kde 4.8...
<Riddell> who can spot the error in this build? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+build/3559576
<Riddell> bambee: hug mgraesslin next time you see him for that
<bambee> I have already congratulated him (and the kwin team) on #kde-devel :)
<apachelogger> raster always > other stuff :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you actually use rekonq?
<yofel_> Riddell: 
<yofel_> ../../../../nepomuk/kioslaves/nepomuk/resourcepagegenerator.cpp:204:36: error: 'depiction' is not a member of 'Nepomuk2::Vocabulary::NFO'
<yofel_> ../../../../nepomuk/kioslaves/nepomuk/resourcepagegenerator.cpp:205:52: error: 'depiction' is not a member of 'Nepomuk2::Vocabulary::NFO'
 * apachelogger giggles
<yofel> now I wonder why that would build in quantal...
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<Riddell> apachelogger: but it does crash and it does not work on some websites so it's not perfect at all
<apachelogger> Riddell: and it does not fail to load sites, leak memory and crashes on fun sites?
<apachelogger> also intermediate lock ups
<Riddell> apachelogger: rumour has it the author has been hired by blue systems so he can spend more time on it
<apachelogger> also general sluggishness when using say a gmail tab and other stuff
<Riddell> and maybe we can make closer relations with him to get it working better with kubuntu
<apachelogger> Riddell: we have been talking about closer relations for years yet I never saw that happen
<Riddell> right enough
 * apachelogger ponders invoking the dog food rule
<bambee> I noticed that phonon-backend-vlc and phonon-backend-gst haven't the same lib prefix. The first one is installed in /usr/lib and the second one in /usr/lib/<arch>/
<Mamarok> Riddell: apparently launchpad ejected me from the kubuntu-irc-operators list without warning
<apachelogger> bambee: no one cares
<bambee> ?
<apachelogger> I complained about it some time ago
<apachelogger> also I do not get why it is multiarched to begin with
<bambee> something like that http://paste.kde.org/496130/ ?
<debfx> bambee: there's no point in doing that. vlc isn't multiarched.
<shadeslayer> wibble
<shadeslayer> this looks extremely useful : http://upstream-tracker.org/compat_reports/kde-libs/4.8.3_to_4.8.4/compat_report.html
<shadeslayer> anyone have experience in dealing with toolchain issues?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/107207946/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.digikam_4%3A2.6.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz < build log
<shadeslayer> Specific error message : /build/buildd/digikam-2.6.0/extra/kipi-plugins/panorama/ptoparser/ptoparser.cpp:158:122:   required from here
<shadeslayer> /usr/include/boost/spirit/home/qi/parse.hpp:155:9: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<shadeslayer> Please submit a full bug report,
<debfx> See <file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-4.7/README.Bugs> for instructions.
<shadeslayer> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=676728 < Seems to be in debian as well
<ubottu> Debian bug 676728 in src:digikam "digikam: FTBFS: parse.hpp:155:9: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault" [Serious,Open]
<shadeslayer> turns out  ... don't have gcc 4.7  :P
<debfx> report a bug against the gcc-4.7 packages with the information from "Summarized bug reporting instructions"
<debfx> I expect the steps haven't changed from 4.6
<shadeslayer> debfx: heh, found the file in my debian sid install on the vps :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: question, don't pbuilders use their own gcc? So if I'm building digikam in a quantal pbuilder, it would fail there as well right?
<yofel> as long as your pbuilder is fully updated it should fail the same
<yofel> unless this has something todo with memory constaints or whatever
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> hm, packagers ML is fun too today...
<shadeslayer> surely you mean it's been fun for the past few weeks
<yofel> good point...
 * shadeslayer looks into juju charm for owncloud
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1010966] KDM doesn't allow login into Unity, Gnome3, Unity 2D... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1010966 (by Tommy_CZ)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1010966 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDM doesn't allow login into Unity, Gnome3, Unity 2D..." [Undecided,New]
<yofel> apachelogger: does that only monitor kde-workspace?
<shadeslayer> agateau: ping
<shadeslayer> Filed http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=53620 for digikam ftbfs
<ubottu> gcc.gnu.org bug 53620 in c++ "Compiler segfaults when compiling Digikam" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: how goes it?
<shadeslayer> I'm good, excited that exams are over, looking forward to the next couple of weeks
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: how about you?
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: doing ok 
<Daskreech> We are showing off some things at a conference
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: oh, which conf?
<Daskreech>  we have a Kubuntu machine here kinda sidelined to show off KDE 4.9 if the packages come through
<Daskreech>  shadeslayer SELF
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: South East LinuxFest
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: we do have 4.9 packages :P
<shadeslayer> interesting
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: oh which PPA ?
<shadeslayer> for precise? It's in staging, but they haven't been tested
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: Guess I'm testing then :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> my ISP still hasn't contacted me for upgrading my connection :|
<Daskreech> Strange
<Daskreech>  theye normally mlike having more money
 * sreich wishes he could upgrade his connection
<shadeslayer> yep, no idea why they won't take my money
<Riddell> Mamarok: hum, I have no idea who does kubuntu-irc-operators list
<Riddell> probably some irc council
<Riddell> ikonia: you know? ^^
<Daskreech> ok rebooting to KDE 4.9
<jussi> Mamarok: are you now sorted with the ircc issue ?
<jussi> Riddell: you know, after Dave Morelys mail, I jujst tried out rekonq again - seems to be much better than before. still a bit jumpy scrolling, but not bad at all
<Riddell> jussi: yes it's generally nice, just a few websites it doesn't work with (which is an issues with qtwebkit/the website in question)
<Riddell> and occational crashes/freezes are a downer
<jussi> Riddell: any particular websites? FB seems to now work?
<Riddell> jussi: aws console and bbc iplayer
<Riddell> come to mind
<jussi> ok
<jussi> So what are the real issues with webkit? is there anything that we have people with the knowhow to fix? 
<shadeslayer> heh, aws console, what's it written in anyway ...
<jussi> Riddell: yay, I consistently get the crash on close bug
<jussi>  :/
<Riddell> jussi: not in kubuntu that requires a lot of time to do bug fixes on
<jussi> Riddell: hrr. 
<Riddell> and with html et al it's often uncertain if it is a bug, e.g. bbc iplayer probably has some browser detection and just redirects everything to a non-supported page
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> pong
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: So I log in and it goes to a black screen for a minute then kwin crashes then it throws to login screen
<Daskreech>  I can run kwin manually and get in
<Daskreech> krunner needs kde-workspace-bin
<Daskreech> kde-workspace-bin needs kde-ksplash-default
<Daskreech> Which doesn't have a package available
<shadeslayer> ah, so broken packages
<shadeslayer> everywhere
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> not really
<shadeslayer> oh?
<Daskreech> Just in one place kde-ksplash
<Daskreech> (so far)
<shadeslayer> right
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: ack, can you file a bug against quantal ?
<shadeslayer> because it doesn't work there as well
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: Ok
<shadeslayer> also, I have no idea what kde-ksplash-default is
<shadeslayer> All I can see is something for active
<yofel> iirc the temporary name for kde-base-artwork
<yofel> which is stuck somewhere
<yofel> kde-ksplash-default doesn't exist in any case
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: should I just grab the kde-workspace-bin deb?
<shadeslayer> well ... atmost it would be stuck in binary new, but Daskreech is in a PPA
<shadeslayer> s/in/using/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "well ... atmost it would be stuck using binary new, but Daskreech is in a PPA"
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: uh, could you hold off on that bug report
<shadeslayer> need to check binary new first
<Daskreech> yofel: no kde-base-artwork
<shadeslayer> nope, not even in binary new
<debfx> I've renamed kde-ksplash-default to kde-base-artwork but the package is stuck in the (source) new queue anyway
<shadeslayer> ahh
<yofel> shadeslayer: it's not in the ppa
<yofel> so someone just needs to upload that
<shadeslayer> okay, doing
<Daskreech> \o/ :)
<Daskreech> doesn't fix the depends but ok
<Daskreech> yofel: What should it be named?
<yofel> Daskreech: the dependency? kde-base-artwork
<yofel> shadeslayer: are you fixing that too or should I?
<shadeslayer> will do
<shadeslayer> stupid KSNI giving me notifications every 5 seconds :|
<yofel> there's plenty of build failures anyway :/
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages
<yofel> ok, some just need retries
<yofel> and boost depchange
<shadeslayer> I want to strangle KSNI now
<shadeslayer> splash uploaded to staging, working on fixing deps
<yofel> I'm fixing boost stuff
<shadeslayer> will get back to neon after this :P
<Daskreech> Okkjlfkfg
<Daskreech> Ok net is back
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you understand the kde-runtime failure? I see what's wrong, but I don't get where that comes from
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> ahahahaha
<shadeslayer> ../../../../nepomuk/kioslaves/nepomuk/resourcepagegenerator.cpp: In member function 'QByteArray Nepomuk2::ResourcePageGenerator::generatePage() const':
<shadeslayer> ../../../../nepomuk/kioslaves/nepomuk/resourcepagegenerator.cpp:204:36: error: 'depiction' is not a member of 'Nepomuk2::Vocabulary::NFO'
<shadeslayer> ../../../../nepomuk/kioslaves/nepomuk/resourcepagegenerator.cpp:205:52: error: 'depiction' is not a member of 'Nepomuk2::Vocabulary::NFO'
<shadeslayer> have fun with nepomuk2 namespaces
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: Just to confirm I shouldn't be submitting the bug?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: nah, that's fine, I'll just fix it
<shadeslayer> just uploading a new kde-workspace-4.8.80 right now
<JontheEchidna> so about these: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/libkdecorations4
<JontheEchidna> libkdecorations4abi1is API-incompatible with libkdecorations4
<JontheEchidna> so we'll either have to get upstream to update those, maintain patches ourselves (ugh!), or remove them
<JontheEchidna> as it stands I don't believe kwin will load the plugins using the old api
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: so the other package is uploaded?
<shadeslayer> Just a minute
<debfx> JontheEchidna: kwin-style-crystal seems to build fine against 4abi1
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I know that qtcurve is failing
<JontheEchidna> anything that used the old grouping api
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oh btw, did you happen to implement message indicator support in muon?
<debfx> ah ok, the crystal version in the archive doesn't support grouping
<debfx> (better not update to the latest upstream version ;) )
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: but muon isn't a messaging app O.o
<shadeslayer> *headdesk*
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: sorry about that
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Daskreech> :-)
<shadeslayer> dput is being stupid
<shadeslayer> even though I have : incoming                = ~%(ppa)s/ubuntu in my config file
<shadeslayer> doesn't allow me to upload :|
<shadeslayer> should have installed ubuntu on my VPS ^_^
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: uploaded
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: Checking
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: Precise?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+builds?build_state=building
<Daskreech> or Quantal?
<shadeslayer> precise
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: ok refreshed the page
<shadeslayer> I've also uploaded to quantal
<shadeslayer> missed a 'not' in the changelog though :
<shadeslayer> :|
<shadeslayer> so it reads " Make kde-workspace-bin depend on kde-ksplash-default"
<shadeslayer> I'm torn between whether or not to fix it in the branch
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: :-) depends on who will complain
<Daskreech>  I'm stepping outside for a little bit
<shadeslayer> cya
<debfx> JontheEchidna: qtcurve seems to be the only one that ftbfs. I've uploaded rebuilds for the others.
<JontheEchidna> great
<JontheEchidna> the qtcurve kde-look page says that Craig no longer uses QtCurve himself, so....
<shadeslayer> hah
<debfx> I suppose we could also rip out the grouping stuff
<debfx> as the code seems to support KDE versions that didn't have grouping
<shadeslayer> yofel: is the libglew transition required in precise as well?
<shadeslayer> or just quantal
<JontheEchidna> maybe there's a build flag we can pass to force that
<yofel> quantal
<yofel> they want to drop 1.5 from the archive
<shadeslayer> okay, so I'll just lessen the dep for avogadro
<shadeslayer> in kalzium
<yofel> you'll then need to re-add the libglew(1.5?)-dev build-dep to kalzium, as I moved that
<shadeslayer> yep, doing that
<yofel> then it's fine
<shadeslayer> yofel: trying to fix kde-runtime? :D
<yofel> no, I'm out of ideas
<yofel> kde-runtime seems fine, nepomuk-core is fine, soprano is fine - ...?
<shadeslayer> ../../../../nepomuk/kioslaves/nepomuk/resourcepagegenerator.cpp:204:36: error: 'depiction' is not a member of 'Nepomuk2::Vocabulary::NFO'
<debfx> maybe new shared-desktop-ontologies is required?
<shadeslayer> looks like it
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, sdo needs backporting
<JontheEchidna> argh, both of these are ftbfs too: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/libkdegames5a
<JontheEchidna> why can't upstreams wait until kde5 to do all of this? :(
<yofel> yeah, ofc it's the one package I forgot to check...
<shadeslayer> yofel: uploaded? or want me to up to do that?
<Mamarok> jussi: yes, everything OK now, thanks :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: I've uploaded shared-desktop-ontologies_0.9.0-3~precise1~ppa1_source.changes to staging
<shadeslayer> I'm off to sleep, night everyone
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: Night
#kubuntu-devel 2012-06-10
<JontheEchidna> it's time to play "why won't this compile?": http://paste.kde.org/496388/
<JontheEchidna> (the answer will make you go http://i.imgur.com/FVKBw.png)
<sreich> idk, wild guess..sub is const?
<sreich> could you give a hint?
<JontheEchidna> it is related to sub
<JontheEchidna> just be sure to check the whole loop
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: it pulled and installed
<Daskreech> Logging out to try it
<sreich> eh? you're redefining sub?
<JontheEchidna> dingdingding!
<JontheEchidna> gcc 4.7 doesn't let you do that
<sreich> well good, it shouldn't ;)
<JontheEchidna> right :)
<JontheEchidna> just made me chuckle when I was rebuilding kmediafactory :P
<Daskreech> Anyone tested 4.8.80 on Quantal?
<JontheEchidna> running it now
<Daskreech> Ok Have you had any issues with plasma widgets?
<JontheEchidna> anything in particular?
<Daskreech> Well when I click on add widgets I get a blank panel
<JontheEchidna> works for me™ http://i.imgur.com/oGa2C.jpg
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: http://imgur.com/sKOcV
<JontheEchidna> lol, your IRC client automatically converted the UTF tm character to (TM)
<Daskreech> tm ?
<Daskreech> Oh Your TM :)
<Daskreech> Yes it did
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: So  any idea what would be missing I think I have all the workspace and  plasma packages installed
<JontheEchidna> not really :(
<JontheEchidna> gwenview seems to be the only package that hasn't been built (well, there's ksnapshot on powerpc, but...)
<JontheEchidna> and other than that, the only things missing are these: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue
<Daskreech> ok let me try install something I know should be there
<Daskreech> kdebase-runtime wasn't installed
<JontheEchidna> might do it
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> except it's called kde-runtime now
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-runtime's just an empty transitional package that depends on kde-runtime
<Daskreech> looks so
<Daskreech> kdebase-apps is similar
<Daskreech> why the renaming?
<JontheEchidna> kde dun it
<Daskreech> Ah for the frameworks move?
<JontheEchidna> nope, more of the move to git
<Daskreech> ok installed that and restarted plasma. No change
<JontheEchidna> this happened at 4.7
<Daskreech> Let me try figure out something else
<Daskreech> ha adept is still in the repos :-)
<JontheEchidna> not for long, I fear
<JontheEchidna> it's currently being synced from debian, and debian removed it
<Daskreech> I was surprised it was still there. I thought the authour asked it to be killed
<JontheEchidna> I don't remember him explicitly saying as much. Last I heard is that he would no longer be doing work on it, and others could pick it up if they wanted
<JontheEchidna> but nobody did, 3.0 never got released and it was RC-buggy so Debian has recently removed it
<JontheEchidna> next time an archive admin goes through the debian removals list, it will be gone forever
<Daskreech> Yep I liked Adept but it's dead
<Daskreech> argh
<Daskreech> ok need to figure out the dbus way to add a  widget
<sreich> doubt it's possible
 * Daskreech sighs
<Daskreech> sreich: Any ideas on what would make the plasma Add Widgets dialog disappear?
<sreich> its contents are empty?
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [999054] DrKonqi should suggest to add dbgsym packages @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/999054 (by Dennis Schridde)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 999054 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "DrKonqi should suggest to add dbgsym packages" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> yofel_: workspace and runtime
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [999054] DrKonqi should suggest to add dbgsym packages @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/999054 (by Dennis Schridde)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 999054 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "DrKonqi should suggest to add dbgsym packages" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<shadeslayer> hm, that's weird, kde-runtime still fails even after upstream confirmed that updating sdo will fix it
<yofel_> shadeslayer: give rebuilding soprano and/or nepomuk a try
<Tm_T> version: 1.0 https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/amarok/
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> df
<yofel> -.-
<shadeslayer> sigh
<Riddell> yofel, shadeslayer: what's wrong with that amarok page?
<yofel> the version
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Version : 1.0
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> weirdly broken that is
<Ezim> hi guys how is it going with kde 4.8.4?
<Riddell> Ezim: stil in testing I think
<Ezim> :( okey... Ezim misses kubuntu... 
<Ezim> :( after pulseaudio failure after kde 4.8.3 with kubuntu.... Ezim have been distrohopping.. and that have taken my power... everything was so good with kde 4.8.2
<shadeslayer> huh, that's interesting, gcc maintainers say they cannot reproduce the bug
<shadeslayer> :|
<yofel> shadeslayer: question, who did you ask about required s-d-o version? and which package requires it?
 * yofel uploaded a rebuild for nepomuk in the meanwhile
<shadeslayer> oh shoot
<shadeslayer> yofel: I uploaded it as well
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: vHanda
<shadeslayer> I don't understand the second part of your question
<yofel> well, which package exactly requires s-d-o 0.9? Because whatever it is, it's build system requirements are wrong then
<shadeslayer> sec
<yofel> well, if the current retry of runtime fails it's probably nepomuk
<shadeslayer> yep, he said it's nepomuk-core
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/496592/
<yofel> ah nvm
<yofel> he fixed it in git
<yofel> sry
<shadeslayer> hm :)
<shadeslayer> ok question, say package a build depends on b, can we somehow extract the version of b which a was built against without parsing the build log?
<shadeslayer> I suppose not
<debfx> there is dh-buildinfo but I'm not convinced storing such information in /usr/share/doc is a good idea
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pong
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1010966] KDM doesn't allow login into Unity, Gnome3, Unity 2D... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1010966 (by Tommy_CZ)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1010966 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDM doesn't allow login into Unity, Gnome3, Unity 2D..." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<apachelogger> so I had thought about things yesterday, then I had a wine incident and now I can't remember what the conclusions of my thoughts were
<apachelogger> somewhat unfortunate
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that's why I carry a notebook with me at all times
<shadeslayer> I've had that happen to me a couple of times :|
<shadeslayer> not with wine however
<apachelogger> yofel: we does not have wikipage/etherpad for release packaging tooling considerations, do we?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I cannot think while writing
<yofel> no that I know of
<apachelogger> also I cannot write while thinking
<apachelogger> yofel: that is very lame then :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no, you think and then write down your thoughts
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is a cumbersome method
<apachelogger> the writing would interrupt the thinking
<apachelogger> preventing perhaps greater thoughts of appearing
<shadeslayer> doubt it
<apachelogger> s/of/from
<apachelogger> oh yes, I tell ya
<shadeslayer> then again, it might be that I'm incapable of greater thoughts :P
<apachelogger> often I was on a thought train to nirvana, then had to write down crap for the sake of not forgetting .... 
<apachelogger> all was lost
<apachelogger> hence I am no buddha
<shadeslayer> xD
<apachelogger> stupid writing
<apachelogger> I believe the secret is really to not start drinking when done with thinking
<apachelogger> also every time I glimps at the channel topic I read "with extra gay"
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Council Nominations Open - See http://goo.gl/zUghQ | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | Packaging TODO (4.8.80/4.8.4): http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | meeting: Thu 14th 16:00UTC
<apachelogger> humhum
<apachelogger> debfx: u got time to investigate SRUbility of bug 991891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 991891 in oxygen-gtk3 (Ubuntu) "GTK oxygen packages are too old" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991891
<apachelogger> and if full release SRU is out of the question, cherry pick
<apachelogger> yofel: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-sonic-screwdriver
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how's my data coming along btw?
<shadeslayer> I have a couple of ideas
<shadeslayer> I don't have a vast exapnsive sea of text
<shadeslayer> but just 2-3 lines about where we can improve
<apachelogger> it aint data without a vast expansive sea of text!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see, I wanted data on where we spend time, cause otherwise you cannot decide where we should improve :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how can that be more than 2-3 lines
<apachelogger> there is much that can be improved, ROI on most of that is however low to not existing at all :P
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs did I write that Oo
<apachelogger> ahoy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey apachelogger
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, what's with ktp release?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: they're fixing their git tags :P
<apachelogger> G
<apachelogger> anyone feels like fixing bug 918765?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 918765 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "the file '/etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf' is in two packages" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918765
<apachelogger> kubotu: rss watch qt-bugs
<kubotu> done
<Daskreech> sreich: Sorry
<Daskreech> Knocked out
<Daskreech> sreich: Add Widgets is an empty panel
<Daskreech> as seen in  http://imgur.com/sKOcV
<sreich> ah yeah,  i've had that happen when i build from source for some reason
<sreich> run plasma from terminal, enabvle kdebugdialog, check output
<sreich> probably some qml error/warning
<Daskreech> Knocked outself2012ok
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> yep file:///usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/packages/org.kde.desktop.widgetexplorer/contents/ui/main.qml
<Daskreech> I guess that should be generated by the desktop plasma package?
<Daskreech> oh wait no it exists
<Daskreech> Error loading QML file.
<Daskreech> 274: Type AppletDelegate unavailable
<Daskreech> 76: Cannot assign to non-existent property "onDragStarted
<Daskreech> Is the error
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, the kubuntu  backports GPG Key retrieve is timing out , https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<apachelogger> how do you retrieve the key?
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver kesyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> bogus server
<apachelogger> kesy
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, bogus server ?
<BluesKaj> how could that be?
<apachelogger> kubotu: dns kesyserver.ubuntu.com
<kubotu> kesyserver.ubuntu.com: not found
<apachelogger> kubotu: dns keyserver.ubuntu.com
<kubotu> keyserver.ubuntu.com: not found
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> kubotu: is your dns resolver broken? ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: host kesyserver.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> or, you know, the keyserver is down or sth
<shadeslayer> kubotu: dns google.com
<kubotu> google.com: not found
<shadeslayer> wat
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> kubotu: host google.com
<apachelogger> kubotu: host keyserver.ubuntu.com
<kubotu> google.com has address 74.125.227.1
<kubotu> google.com has address 74.125.227.2
<kubotu> google.com has address 74.125.227.3
<kubotu> google.com has address 74.125.227.4
<kubotu> google.com has address 74.125.227.5...
<kubotu> keyserver.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.89.49
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> you just have to type the name properly
<apachelogger> which is not the case in the apt-key cmd from above
<apachelogger> hence
<apachelogger> bogus server
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> sunday it is
<apachelogger> time to get votin'
<BluesKaj> I have alot of these commands saved in a text file , so perhaps it's changed now
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it is just WRONG
<apachelogger> keSyserver.ubuntu.com was not ever a valid host name
<shadeslayer> ^ :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: <gkiagia> I uploaded the tarballs
<shadeslayer> 0.4 is coming to a kde ftp server near you
<shadeslayer> soon
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: package them then :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Working on echo cancellation for ktp call ui atm
<shadeslayer> maybe tomorrow
<apachelogger> Name of the poll (e.g., The Democratic Primary)
<Daskreech> Trying ot install nepomuk removes most of KDE
<shadeslayer> GStreamer stuff is fun
 * apachelogger is tempted to name it sexiest contributor primary
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you crack me up
<apachelogger> Daskreech: new feature
<Daskreech> seems so
<apachelogger> where? when? why?
<Daskreech> Back to getting applets to show up
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Ah sorry. Precise KDE 4.8.80 packages
<Daskreech> libnepomuksync4 won't install
<Daskreech> It depends on nepomuk-core-data. Trying to install that removes almost all of KDE
 * apachelogger fails to use the plasma calendar
<apachelogger> Daskreech: .80?
<Daskreech> .80
<apachelogger> didn't we decide to not publish .80?
<apachelogger> where do you get .80 from?
<Daskreech> I said i'd help test
<apachelogger> still the question where do you get it from?
<apachelogger> also I think the nepomuk stuff was split in some way, so the packages are likely named differently now
<Daskreech> I'm actually trying to get add widgets to show up since it's currently blank but I just noticed that libnepomuksync4 wouldn't install and trying to install it made it throw a hissy fit about the rest of the family so... 
<BluesKaj> oh gawd , this page oneiric . i'm on precise :/
<BluesKaj> is
 * apachelogger does not compute input of either party and continues preparing elections
<Daskreech> apachelogger: from staging
<Daskreech> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu precise main
<BluesKaj> I should have checked more closely
<BluesKaj> apachelogger,^
<apachelogger> Daskreech: thy shalt not use staging
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: agreed
<Daskreech> It says that right at the top of the stagin ppa :)
<apachelogger> Daskreech: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<Daskreech> Oh Actions on klipper works
<Daskreech> hmm but no history
<Daskreech> interesting
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/06/10/plasma-desktopHJ1645.png
<apachelogger> what date is today
<Daskreech> The white one
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> sreich: fix that
<sreich> pft, i don't know how to fix things
<sreich> only to break
<Daskreech> well break all the other non today days
 * apachelogger wonders excluding everyone who did not link to their wiki page in their nomination from the election
<apachelogger> sreich: what Daskreech said
<apachelogger> sounds reasonable enough
 * apachelogger wonders why google thinks apachelogger speaks finnish
<jussi> apachelogger: heheeehehheheheeh... finnish? 
<Daskreech> maybe you will speak finnish and they just got thier dates wrong
<apachelogger> Haku?
<jussi> search? 
<apachelogger> I know that, just saying :P
<apachelogger> Daskreech: oh, that is the possible
<apachelogger> they must be using plasma too
<jussi> apachelogger: answer me... $elsewhere :D
<debfx> ScottK: do you have some time to review kde-base-artwork in NEW? that would make kde-workspace installable again ...
<apachelogger> please someone proof that I got all candidates: clay, felix, jonathan, jussi, myriam, scott
<apachelogger> ^^^^^^^^^
<debfx> yep I think you got all
<apachelogger> cheers
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Council Election - Vote Now! | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | Packaging TODO (4.8.80/4.8.4): http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | meeting: Thu 14th 16:00UTC
<apachelogger> kubotu: order i voted button
 * kubotu hands apachelogger a blue "I Voted" button with a panda on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<apachelogger> pandas \o/
<sreich> hm, no "blue friendly computing" in topic anymore?
<jussi> apachelogger: how do we vote?  (I havent got any mail...)
<apachelogger> you had no accessible email addy it seems
<jussi> jussi01 at ubuntu dot com
<apachelogger>      No public address provided. 
<apachelogger> jussi: see, that is why the announcement said something along the lines "if you paranoid, send me mail with preferred addy :P"
<jussi> do I need to have a public address? why would you not just send them to lpusername@ubuntu.com ? 
<apachelogger> I do not know
<jussi> btw, I should shoot you for spelling my name incorrectly...
<apachelogger> perhaps
<jussi> but the fact is, I need you, so I wont.
<jussi> :D
<jussi> Now answer the question in the other channel :D
<debfx> jussi: that email address mapping is not always correct
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> the famous apachelogger-i situation
<debfx> (mostly for very old ubuntu members)
 * apachelogger doesn't see the problem with having one's mail addy visible to lp users anyway
<apachelogger> much more spammable is the fact that it is spread throughout all the intartubes thanks to mailing lists
<apachelogger> anyhow
<sreich> yeah, just like people are paranoid to do the someemail (at) . com bit
<sreich> especially in irc
<apachelogger> jussi: much sorries for misspelling, if it helps any, it happens when writing my own name too ^^
<jussi> apachelogger: hehe
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: gdzie jestes?
 * apachelogger needs to pick up some language course again
<debfx> apachelogger: "Only the single favorite choice will win the poll." <- that doesn't seem quite right
<apachelogger> dunno, I think I entered 3 in the field
<apachelogger> debfx: raiting is published anyway, so it doesn't matter much
<apachelogger> just select 3 highest rated
 * apachelogger finds that services somewhat cumbersome
<BluesKaj> so where is the 4.8.4 ppa ?
<apachelogger> e.g. once created you cannot change a poll, regardless  of whether it was started or not
<apachelogger> very silly indeed
<BluesKaj> there it is ...I need to wake up ...late night , last night
<jussi> apachelogger: did you mention somewhere which method you will use for deciding? (there are 4...)
<apachelogger> jussi: the one where my favorites win
<apachelogger> debfx: oh, btw, one can easily set the winning count once the poll ended
<apachelogger> jussi: could be decided at the upcoming meeting
<apachelogger> otherwise I'll really go with whatever places my favs first :P
<apachelogger> makes it all the more exciting I believe
<jussi> apachelogger: shadeslayer I win
<jussi> apt-get install rygel rygel-playbin
<jussi> == win
<jussi> no config necessary
<jussi> just needed to start rygel
<shadeslayer> told you
<shadeslayer> but last time I used rygel, about a year ago, it was horrible to set it up
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, its still got a few issues. 
<ScottK> debfx: Probably later today, but not for several hours.
<jussi> I dont have sound yet
<jussi> shadeslayer: and once its streaming, I have no control
<shadeslayer> lol
<jussi> hrm
<jussi> I wonder if xbmc is any better...
<BluesKaj> XBMC is nice if you don't mind it taking over all media on your pc
<jussi> BluesKaj: yeah, tbh, Ill probably just get it running on my little arm board.
<BluesKaj> jussi, that little 25 buck board with media connectivity on it ? ...I forgot the name
<sreich> BluesKaj: pandaboard? raspberry pi?
<BluesKaj> sreich, yup that's it
 * apachelogger giggles
<sreich> i mentioned 2 of them ;p
<shadeslayer> RasPi
<shadeslayer> get in line 
<shadeslayer> and the line goes all the way around the world :P
<sreich> yeah it does..
 * apachelogger wonders why
<shadeslayer> cheap, and the GPU is pretty powerful
<apachelogger> who needs the gpu other than bitcoin farmers?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: then clearly everyone who is buying a RasPi is a bit coin farmer
<apachelogger> reasonable
<apachelogger> also explains the shortness
<shadeslayer> so ... ktp-call ui now has echo cancellation, but will land in 0.5 only
<shadeslayer> not a very intrusive patch though ...
<BluesKaj> sreich, think it's the raspberry pi
<apachelogger> ECHOOOOOOO-OOOOO-OOO-OO-O
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we have 0.4 yet?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sysadmins have to upload it to ftp
<apachelogger> poke sho then
<apachelogger> shoooooooo-ooooo-oooo-ooo-oo-o
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> :>
<apachelogger> done-one-ne-e
 * apachelogger will not ever be able to stop now
<apachelogger> GREAT
<apachelogger> reat-eat-at-t
<jussi> Meh, Ive a freescale board :D
<shadeslayer> which reminds me, I have to flash the opengles enabled kernel on my Transformer tomorrow
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what do I do now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: people have been asking that question for centuries
<yofel> you... could be packaging beta2?
<apachelogger> two thoughts come to mind: a) if you gimme access to a faster machine b) wouldn't it be more efficient to first create the tools? :P
<apachelogger> actually first of all I need to write the blogz for uni
<apachelogger> yofel: so...........
<apachelogger> yofel: why does we have page for .80?
<yofel> good point
<yofel> fixing
 * apachelogger declares himself out of wine
<apachelogger> yofel: meta-kde not up yet?
<yofel> nothing up yet
<apachelogger> what's with the jr stuff at the bottom then
<apachelogger> shouldn't meta go up first?
 * apachelogger confused
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Council Election - Vote Now! | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | Packaging TODO (4.8.90): http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | meeting: Thu 14th 16:00UTC
<yofel> apachelogger: I was still cleaning up
<yofel> my old cleanup procedure doesn't quite work with the pad
<apachelogger> yofel: don't we have template so you do not need to "clean" up? ^^
<yofel> that still has lots of wiki formatting, I'll make a note to clean that up till rc1
<apachelogger> W: kubuntu-dev-tools: spelling-error-in-changelog arbitary arbitrary
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> yofel: does meta-kde have a branch actually?
<yofel> it does
<apachelogger> good thing jr made us that kde: shortcut I requested :P
<yofel> he did?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that was scarasm
<yofel> well, that's what we have kbzr for
<apachelogger> <- saves the day with kbzr
<debfx> W: apachelogger: spelling-error-in-message scarasm sarcasm
<apachelogger> nonono
<apachelogger> you are wrong on the internet
<yofel> lol
<debfx> if the bzr branches are in a sane state we can just automate the whole thing
<apachelogger> which is what I suggested but yofel does not want that :P
<yofel> that's what kgetsource does
<apachelogger> it does part-automation
<yofel> well, as long as we have enought tools to do proper Q/A *after* upload, I'm fine with automating
<apachelogger> see my page
<debfx> we have list-missing and cmake output
<apachelogger> yofel: conceptually it does not make any difference whether test building is done in a PPA or locally
<apachelogger> it does not even particularly for scalability
<apachelogger> as long as >2 people actually build
<yofel> well, with debfx's page it indeed doesn't
<debfx> question is how do we sanity check the branches
<apachelogger> debfx: what do you mean?
<CIA-19> [qapt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120610195910-iuvx8zl9bfjq4qia * debian/ (changelog libqapt1.symbols) * New upstream alpha release: - Drop cherry-picked patches from the 1.3 branch - Update libqapt1.symbols
<JontheEchidna> (just syncing bzr with the archive, but a new release is coming)
<debfx> e.g. we need to detect if the branch is outdated
<apachelogger> define outdated please
<debfx> the branch might have post-upload changes staged so we can't just overwrite with what is in the archive
<yofel> also if the previous changelog is in a proper state. (i.e. UNRELEASED or with ~ppa)
<debfx> someone might have forgotten to push the branch
<debfx> or worse the branch and what's in the archive have diverged
<apachelogger> many a great ways to do this
<apachelogger> for example
<apachelogger> say you build everything in the ppa all the time
<apachelogger> then you'd be able to have one single machine do everything automatically
<apachelogger> first it fetches all the sources, attempts an auto-bump (dch + version bump in control) -> commits & dputs 
<apachelogger> then someone fixes problems
<apachelogger> the machine would perhaps have a cronjob trying to up its branches
<apachelogger> if an updated comes in-> new dput
<CIA-19> [qapt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120610200347-h6fro612495hg6i8 * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Remove patches removed w/ 1.3.65
<apachelogger> after each build in the PPA it would munch the log from the PPA and run general purpose sanity checks (extrac cmake log, ensure list-missing is empty, ensure no file conflicts occur...)
<apachelogger> if the newly pushed revision fails a sanity test the revision is rejected from submission
<apachelogger> once all packages have a revision passing sanity assurance someone can dispatch an automatic upload, so the machine grabs the apporved revisions and builds the source packages and then simply chain uploads to archive
<apachelogger> that is a centralized approach ... as I mentioned you could do just about the same thing with a more decentralized approach
<apachelogger> yofel: upload with ~ppa1?
<yofel> that's what the plan says
<apachelogger> stupid plan
<apachelogger> yofel: the plan sez I should upload -0ubuntu1~ppa1
<apachelogger> which is wrong cuz meta-kde is a native pkg :P
<CIA-19> [meta-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@kubuntu.org> * apachelogger@kubuntu.org-20120610200913-vbbrl40jeh09cjbd * debian/ (changelog rules) Bump for 4.8.90
<yofel> ah fun, well, ~ppa1 it is then
<apachelogger> question
<apachelogger> do we not have a script for that?
<apachelogger> append ppa version > whatever is in ppa and build source from that, then revert change in stage?
 * apachelogger needs some booze for this
<apachelogger> yofel: I do not know how to make entries on the eitherpad
<yofel> just edit it?
<yofel> and we currently have no tool that does that. That would be kgetsource job once someone adds that functionality
 * yofel doesn't know ruby yet
<CIA-19> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@kubuntu.org> * apachelogger@kubuntu.org-20120610203207-ectld9dv30tuk64z * (bin/kbuildppa debian/changelog) Add kbuildppa for ppa uploads, not particularly scalable yet
<apachelogger> yofel: nah, unrelated to kgetsource
<apachelogger> you may need to push after you fixed an issue
<apachelogger> so you need a bump unrelated to kgetsource
<apachelogger> though I agree, ultimately with a PPA based testbuild workflow kgetsource would then be using kbuildppa to push the autogenerated bump to the ppa ^^
<apachelogger> FWIW kbuildppa currently does not dput btw
<apachelogger> debfx, yofel: also please ditch in your random brain waves at http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-sonic-screwdriver
<apachelogger> helps a great deal with working towards a solution if we have ideas written down :)
<yofel> ETOOTIRED, but will do
<apachelogger> yofel: can I remove the thingsies that need no update from the etherpad?
<yofel> ?
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> qt4, qtwebkit, pornon, whatnot
<apachelogger> makes me scroll tho I do not want to scroll
<yofel> yeah, do it
<apachelogger> I have scrollphobia as a matter of fact
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you vote already?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yus
<apachelogger> why don't you have a button then you lazy bum? :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: order i voted button for JontheEchidna
 * kubotu hands JontheEchidna a blue "I Voted" button with a panda on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<JontheEchidna> :D
<apachelogger> there we go
<apachelogger> this year we have pandas
<JontheEchidna> I spy a KTP release in upload.kde.org's incoming folder
<apachelogger> someone added spooky code to kgetsource ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes, sho refused to pass it through, tho I forgot why
<apachelogger> had something to do with windows I believe
<apachelogger> and shadeslayer refuses to do work until it is in actual ftpmaster
<shadeslayer> whut
<JontheEchidna> maybe slip ben cooksley a fiver :P
<apachelogger>     puts("NEED MORE ARGS YE BSTD")
<apachelogger> ohohohoh
<apachelogger> roflmao
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Sho had 5000 windows open
<yofel> That's © Jonathan Kolberg ^^
<shadeslayer> I'm dealing with some shitty d pointers right now, so will talk later
<apachelogger> ah yes, the windows 5k problem
<apachelogger> yofel: yah, sounds like him alright
<yofel> it does have a manpage though
<yofel> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: shitty d pointers?
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> like
<apachelogger> the combination of shitty and d
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> and considering what d/q represent
<apachelogger> oh gawd
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: to say it in the words of kgetsource DIRTY ARE YE BSTD
<shadeslayer> it's not really the d pointers fault, I just don't know why I can't connect signals to the members of the d pointer
<apachelogger> or perhaps ARRR
 * apachelogger is never sure on the grammar there
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can
<shadeslayer> so I'm just blaming the d pointer :P
<apachelogger> but the class it points to needs to be a qobject
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> otherwise it won't have a qmetaobject, thus nothing to connect
 * shadeslayer looks it up
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> often you do not want to do that but instead use a Q_PRIVATE_SLOT in the public class
<shadeslayer> it's a Tp::CallChannelPtr for starts
<shadeslayer> that's what I'm doign
<apachelogger> what that macro does is add the appropriate function of the private class as a metaobject method to the public class
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> it's in private _SLOT
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> private Q_SLOTS
<apachelogger> i.e. class Bar {QPS(foo()) }; will result in BarMetaObject { void methodcrap() { switch foo: d->foo() }}
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: those are not the same things
<apachelogger> read and think
<shadeslayer> yeah, I understand what you're saying
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<apachelogger> Q_SLOTS and Q_SIGNALS is an instruction to moc that gets preprocessed to nothing
<apachelogger> so you get private: public: etc.
<apachelogger> so all those thingies actually ahve a c++ signature and symbol
<apachelogger> a QPS OTOH is purely implemented in the metaobject
<apachelogger> which has no symbol or signature to the outside
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you sure QPS is properly documented somewhere?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just look at any bigger qt software
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> it aint officially supported IIRC
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> i.e. they may break it so that you have to change the code
<shadeslayer> I asked because that is exactly what was raised in a mailing list ... in 08
<apachelogger> OTOH qobject adds a whopping 500k IIRC to the private object
<shadeslayer> eeeeppp
<apachelogger> so you really want to use QPS unless your private class is a) not created often and b) has a shitload of metacrap
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also fWIW, I think they semi-advocated its use for symbian/harmattan so it is semi-supported now, no matter what they say :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> now then
<apachelogger> meta-kde is up and I am drunk
<apachelogger> a package a day keeps the sanity away I always say
<shadeslayer> my inbox is full of people complaining about KDE 4.8 and 4.9
<shadeslayer> I think I'll go sleep now
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> not worth reading
<apachelogger> really
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hm>
<shadeslayer> s/>/? 
<apachelogger> perhaps u talking about something else
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_MPCUyuqJ8&feature=related
<apachelogger> scp: /home/ftpubuntu/4/4.8.90/src/oxygen-icons-4.8.90.tar.xz: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> wha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://thepaperwall.com/wallpapers/movies/big/big_184f1674bdb1af680d68e71f2b1fa1bb8ad641c9.jpg
<apachelogger> my sftp is broken
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 0.4 KTP tarballs are up
<apachelogger> I cannot access the ftpmaster
<apachelogger> so don't tell me, package it :P
<shadeslayer> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/kde-telepathy/0.4.0/src/
<shadeslayer> use a browser/konqueror :P
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> it werkz with sftp but not kio
<apachelogger> the KIO is kaput
<apachelogger> halp!
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> scp: /home/ftpubuntu/4/4.8.90/src/oxygen-icons-4.8.90.tar.xz: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> funny how I read series as epoch
<apachelogger> actually we could autodetect that
<apachelogger> last version component >= 50 == unstable
<yofel> kubotu: order i voted button
 * kubotu hands yofel a blue "I Voted" button with a panda on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<apachelogger> \o/
<debfx> apachelogger: what do you think of this undocumented and hacky script: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~debfx/+junk/kubuntu-automation/view/head:/kubuntu-initial-upload
<apachelogger> dunno, rekonq loads to slow
<apachelogger> too
<apachelogger> and then it tells me the certificate is crap
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: incoming qapt/muon release in ~4 hours, will fix your issues in quantal
<apachelogger> debfx: much niceness
<apachelogger> without going too deep into the functions
<apachelogger> debfx: I do however believe that many scripts > one script
<debfx> there are some other scripts in the branch :P
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> debfx: please link it in the screwdriver page
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and what about precise? :(
 * apachelogger points out that on this here quantal netbook he does notuse a dark theme but on his precise laptop :P
<JontheEchidna> precise doesn't build against gcc-4.7, so it should be fine
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I thought you meant the color issue
<apachelogger> gcc fix is also goody
<JontheEchidna> oh, when you said "fix muon in quantal please" I thought you were talking about the issue that makes it totally unusable :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I was talking about colors, but yah, gcc fix seems somewhat important too :P
<apachelogger> oxygen-xygen-ygen-gen-en-n
<apachelogger> is le fat
<JontheEchidna> all those svgz's
<JontheEchidna> should store them uncompressed
<BluesKaj> quantal just segfaulted after the login , Kwin is broken as is the debugger and the crash repoter
<JontheEchidna> and let the zipping utility do compression over the whole thing
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: it happens
<debfx> we need svgxz files!
<apachelogger> Oo
<BluesKaj> tried to get their attn at ubuntu+1 ,but nobody answers
<apachelogger> what are we supposed to do then?
<apachelogger> AFAIK we didn't upload a new kdelibs so we should not have broken it
<BluesKaj> use your influence ")
<apachelogger> I do not even know what is wrong
<BluesKaj> yeah apachelogger it's difficult to file a crash report when those apps won't work either 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: debfx: yofel: pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.12) <--- do I need to bump that?
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: gdb
<debfx> no, just the kde-sc-dev-latest
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> debfx: why that should be done by kgetsource, no?
 * apachelogger would find that sensible anyway
<yofel> it is done by kgetsource
<debfx> kubuntu-initial-upload does that already :P
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: in fact, if they crash right away you likey have a symbol crash which might show up on terminal just like that
<apachelogger> yofel: ah
<apachelogger> oh right, oxygen has no dev-latest
<apachelogger> yofel: is that the spooky code I saw?
<apachelogger> cause I did not understand the spooky code ^^
<yofel> yeah, that one ^^
<apachelogger> had a function in a function
<apachelogger> that always trips me
<BluesKaj> ok apachelogger I'll check the error in the tty ...bbiab
<yofel> IMO python looks scarier once you start using lamda...
<yofel> *lambda
<CIA-19> [oxygen-icons] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@kubuntu.org> * apachelogger@kubuntu.org-20120610213415-e4u75bvtpw49c9zg * debian/changelog New upstream release
<apachelogger> actual lamda is fine, it gives you a natural constraint on what you pack in there
<apachelogger> well, if you have any sense of beauty that is
<apachelogger> but functions inside functions are just wrong :P
<apachelogger> total matter of opinion tho
 * debfx <3 lambda
<debfx> kdesc.sort(key=lambda package: package.find("lib") != -1 and "_" + package or package)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> that is hardly readable :P
<apachelogger> python--
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> if anyone feels like scripting ... kbuildppa needs either porting to pyth0rn or a new script to get latest version of a given package in a ppa 
<apachelogger> latter is preferred as that surely can be useful for other things than relase packaging
<apachelogger> debfx, yofel, JontheEchidna: so, I think we should have a kubuntu-dev meeting next week or so
<apachelogger> to figure out how we want to do this
<apachelogger> so we can get possible server resources organized somehow and start writing the magic
<yofel> uh, first we'll have our regular meeting, schedule one after that
<apachelogger> dunnno if peoplez have the time
<apachelogger> also 2 meetings after each other is quite meh
<apachelogger> particularly if one needs to do loads of thinking in both
 * yofel meant schedule as in send doodle thingy
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> not now tho, too drunk, also I sent like 15 mails today already ^^
<apachelogger> bug 1011310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011136 in libav (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1011310 package ffmpeg 4:0.8.1-0ubuntu2 failed to upgrade: trying to overwrite 'ffmpeg' and 'ffmpeg.1.gz', which is also in package libav-tools 4:0.8.1-0ubuntu3" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011136
<apachelogger> Oo
 * apachelogger kicks ubottu in the jewls
<apachelogger> bug 1011310
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegames/+bug/1011310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011310 in kdegames (Ubuntu) "package kdegames-card-data-extra 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu0.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/carddecks/svg-oxygen-air/11.png', which is also in package kdegames-card-data 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu0.1" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> yofel, debfx: ^
<apachelogger> also someone please find out who's rotten bot triaged that thing as a duplicate
<yofel> which release is that ?!? Dependencies: kdegames-card-data 4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> how would I know
<apachelogger> I just unbroke the duplication
<yofel> and why is that log about ffmpeg O.O
<yofel> ah
<yofel> DuplicateSignature
<apachelogger> I really don't compute that bug at all
<apachelogger> someone do something to it
<apachelogger> just would like it to be cleared up as not being our fault but indeed ffmpeg
<yofel> looks like an quantal upgrade
<debfx> kdegames-card-data-extra 4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1 contains svg-oxygen-air but shouldn't
<debfx> i.e. it's in both kdegames-card-data and kdegames-card-data-extra
<yofel> debfx seems like
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> good thing I noticed the duplication then :P
<yofel> but apport still made quite a mess out of that report o.O
<apachelogger> everyone running their bug bots over the bugs
<apachelogger> I think siretart too, as he does not appear to be around right now
<yofel> that one's usually useful, but needs a parsing fix here
 * apachelogger is generally feeling uncomfortable with computers trying to solve non deterministic problems such as bug triage :P
<debfx> it's not the bot's fault, look at the DuplicateSignature
<yofel> actually, it's a dup of bug 1011275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1011275 in kdegames (Ubuntu) "package kdegames-card-data-extra 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/carddecks/svg-oxygen-air/11.png', which is also in package kdegames-card-data 4:4.8.80-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011275
<debfx> that user got both overwrite conflicts in one upgrade
<apachelogger> debfx: what I said :P
<apachelogger> oxygen going up
<apachelogger> also FTR: building oxygen source on a netbook is no fun
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, error is : exception during pm.DoInstall:package error, left unconfigured, kubuntu netbook:amd64  ...this isn't a netbook, it's desktop. I don't eben need that configuration :P
<BluesKaj> err even , even 
<apachelogger> your dpkg is fried
<apachelogger> or is that apt
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what say you?
<apachelogger> DoInstall sounds somewhat apty
<BluesKaj> reinstall apt?
<BluesKaj> or apt-get
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> what's the exception? :P
<JontheEchidna> either apty or dpkg-y
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: y thank you captain obvious :P
<apachelogger>  Unable to find oxygen-icons_4.8.90.orig.tar.xz in upload or distribution.
<apachelogger> AAAAH
<apachelogger> fuckin ell
<BluesKaj> guess I could get the image and install it on /
 * apachelogger rebuilds source again -.-
 * JontheEchidna afk for an hour
<CIA-19> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@kubuntu.org> * apachelogger@kubuntu.org-20120610221555-uu4sltxls8sro1io * bin/kbuildppa on ppa1 build with -sa as we likely need the source
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-03
<ahoneybun> yea I just like to not wait till the last min
<ahoneybun> we are getting noticed thats for sure
<valorie> good work tends to do that!
<valorie> now, dinner
<valorie> ttyl
<ahoneybun> palasso_: ping
<ahoneybun> palasso_: is this you? https://plus.google.com/113434423178207628891/posts
<ahoneybun> valorie: 
<ahoneybun> dantti: 
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: 
<ahoneybun> dantti: sorry wrong person
<ahoneybun> himcesjf: hello
<himcesjf> Hey
<himcesjf> Hi ahoneybun
<shadeslayer> morning
<ahoneybun> himcesjf: hi
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: late night here
<ahoneybun> himcesjf: do you have a google plus page?
<shadeslayer> dafuq
<shadeslayer> W: Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  
<lordievader> Great link about the sysadmins, valorie :D
<palasso> ahoneybun, yeah that's me though I don't use it often ;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
<ScottK> Riddell: Apparently Canonical do think they own the binaries.  http://www.canonical.com/intellectual-property-policy claims you need to recompile binaries if you want to redistribute modified versions of Ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: it also says "The disk, CD, installer and system images, together with Ubuntu packages and binary files, are in many cases copyright of Canonical "
<shadeslayer> many cases? like what?
<shadeslayer> does that apply to only unity stuff?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I can't figure out how to start an ec2 instance :S
<shadeslayer> something is going wrong with key.pem
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah I know, which is nonsense and very objectionable
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what are you doing?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I believe they mean ubiquity/unity/casper/etc.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I tried ec2-run-instances ami-6f951d6e -t m1.small --region ap-northeast-1 --key key
<shadeslayer> but that didn't work
<Riddell> "Client.InvalidKeyPair.NotFound: The key pair 'key' does not exist"  uh oh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh ap-northeast-1
<shadeslayer> hm?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: keys are different for each ec2 regions
<shadeslayer> ahhhh
<Riddell> I've only made them for us east
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> I didn't know that
<shadeslayer> okay, anyway, don't need one now
<shadeslayer> I was trying to figure out UTAH
<Riddell> UTAH?
<shadeslayer> Ubuntu Testing Automated Harness
<shadeslayer> I think ...
<Peace-> guys i ahve asked to krita devs and they said that it's the plasmoid that has a bug 
<Peace-> and it's the widget menu bar 
<Peace-> it doesn't work properly with krita sometimes 
<Peace-> Riddell: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zafY8ZbBoE  bug of krita and menu bar
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw I think you forgot to bzr add some files while merging, I fixed those
<shadeslayer> for eg. in kiten
<apachelogger> agateau: who maintains menubar?
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> locale setting is not working
<apachelogger> as expected
<apachelogger> Riddell: I really don't see how we'd correctly get from KDE l10n settings to linux locale setitings
<apachelogger> they are just so different
<Riddell> apachelogger: ug, why KDE why?!
<apachelogger> KDE is too mighty
<apachelogger> Linux is too dumb
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, btw, someone at some point mentioned that the qt meta git repo tends to break because of their shitty CI
<apachelogger> e.g. submodules hashes not existing
<apachelogger> so I guess atomic packaging may be more sensible
<jussi> apachelogger: ScottK shadeslayer et al, the flags are now correctly set
<apachelogger> jussi: thank you
<jussi> yw
<Riddell> flags?
<apachelogger> Riddell: channel flags... new council to be op, former council to not be op
<shadeslayer> lthx
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> jussi: * #kubuntu: You're not a channel operator 
<shadeslayer> :S
<jussi> shadeslayer: /msg chanserv op #kubuntu
<jussi> shadeslayer: /msg chanserv op #kubuntu shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> so quassel is broken
<jussi> !opguide
<jussi> no.... 
<ubottu> A guide to help operators learn some of the skills necessary to perform their jobs is available on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuide
<shadeslayer> jussi: "Give op status" doesn't work :P
<shadeslayer> I suppose it only works if you're currently op'd
<jussi> shadeslayer: to give op status y.. yes
<apachelogger> msg chanserv op #kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> u noob :P
<agateau> apachelogger: maintainers of my former appmenu stuff is Cédric Bellegarde
<agateau> apachelogger: gnumdk on irc
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> thanks jussi
<apachelogger> oh a yofel
<apachelogger> yofel: how should we handle recipes for neon kf5?
<apachelogger> I was thinking ... if we have one big branch with all the packaging we could just as well drop the recipes in there
<apachelogger> e.g. qtbase.cfg qtbase/ phonon4qt5.cfg phonon4qt5/
<apachelogger> also how to do the recipe definition ...
<apachelogger> we could have simple ruby modules as recipes (gives flexibility of writing arbitrary codez within the module)
<apachelogger> or we could have simple shell modules (gives equal amounts of flexibility but since the builder is ruby ... :P)
<apachelogger> or we could have string markup like launchpad (le crap as it requires a parser for no good reason...)
<apachelogger> or we could have some accepted information container format like json (would be between silly markup and raw code modules - having the flexibility but also not having to write code strictly speaking)
<apachelogger> pick your poison please :P
<yofel> putting the recipes with the packaging is fine with me.
<yofel> As for the recipes, feel free to use ruby if you already wrote the rest in ruby. That can be turned into something shell-callable easy enough
<apachelogger> generally it will work like this: builder creates/updates pbuilder -> executes builder, calling builder itself inside pbuilder -> pbuilded builder munches on recipes (pending decision on how that hsould happen) -> updates bzr/git cache -> merges in build directory -> bumps version -> pbuilder-satisfies deps -> builds src -> uploads [repeats for each package]
<yofel> launchpad markup only makes sense with the parser from bzr dailydeb, and I don't quite get what you want to do with json
<apachelogger> so... the envrionment the sources are built in is clean in general but not recreated for each source for performance reason
<apachelogger> yofel: json being the more reasonable approach to the markup business
<yofel> how do plan to update the bzr/git cache from inside pbuilder? (bind mount the cache dir?)
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> builder.rb build/ cache/git/ cache/bzr/
<apachelogger> @args = "--basetgz '#{BASE}/#{POCKET}.tar.xz' --compressprog xz --distribution #{POCKET} --extrapackages '#{EXTRAPKGS}' --bindmounts #{BASE}"
 * yofel puts a note somewhere to learn ruby
<apachelogger> eh, builder should be easy to read :P
<apachelogger> mostly it's just a shell script using classes
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/757388/
<yofel> I might want to do something else than reading every now and then :P
<yofel> ah, looks easy enough indeed
<apachelogger> 208 to 214 would be approximately what a package recipe would loook like
<apachelogger> (less ugly, but you'd create your copy jobs to copy repos or arbitrary paths around)
<yofel> looks reasonable enough to me
<yofel> apachelogger: what might  be needed for KF5 would be a way to make a source depend on the same-day version of the previous tier uploads
<apachelogger> yeah, variable substitution like in kde-l10n-common I'd say
<yofel> right, something like that
<apachelogger> just another job ;)
<yofel> apachelogger: is the kf5 builder stuff in a branch somewhere?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> just save the paste as builder somewhere and run it :P
<apachelogger> won't produce results though as stuff is commented out
<yofel> lol, use gist then ^^
<apachelogger> whatever that is :P
<yofel> though you could just put it into the project-neon repo
<apachelogger> first it needs to do something :P
<yofel> never used gist.github.com?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I tend to not use github
<apachelogger> (fortunately I need to for work reasons)
<yofel> ah. imagine pastebin with git repo
<apachelogger> what'd be the point of that?
<apachelogger> I'd just put it in a repo
<yofel> dunno, but people still use it ^^
<apachelogger> silly people
<apachelogger> or rather, browser people :P
<apachelogger> supposedly diffing is the only useful thing
<Riddell> apachelogger: so medibuntu decss on vlc server?
<apachelogger> yes
<markey> Riddell: so there seem to be serious issues with QtScript on Ubuntu. Amarok crashes left and right, and the BT is always deep in QtScript JIT code
<markey> on Gentoo this doesn't seem to happen at all
<markey> here is one bug report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261839
<ubottu> KDE bug 261839 in Playback "Crash in [QTWTF::HashTable<QTJSC::UStringImpl*, ...] (was: AmarokDownloadHelper::resultString doesn't follow redirects and returns empty string)" [Crash,Reopened]
<markey> sometimes I can't even get it to start, when Resume Playback on Start is enabled
<apachelogger> I spy different backtraces
<Riddell> QtScript is some scary foo
<apachelogger> and outdated Qt in the prominent ones
<markey> yes it is
<markey> apachelogger: check the last comment by me, it's a recent BT
<markey> with Raring
<apachelogger> it's also different from what the previous backtraces head
<apachelogger> *had
<markey> apachelogger: there are several different crashes, but all in QtScript
<apachelogger> so?
<markey> well, something is wrong with QtScript
<markey> or with the QtScript bindings
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Mamarok> shrugging is not nice, folks, really, this needs to be fixed
<apachelogger> what needs to be fixed?
<Mamarok> the Kubuntu QtScript package, as this is a very Kubuntu specific bug, can't be reproduced on other distros
<apachelogger> there are 3 distinct crashes in that report.....
<apachelogger> and the majority of them on an old Qt
<Mamarok> apachelogger: don't look at the old stuff, only look at thre recent reports
<Mamarok> markeyŝ backtraces are all recent
<apachelogger> and incomplete
<Mamarok> apachelogger: the new ones are not incomplete
<Mamarok> again, look at the most recent backtraces
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain that amarok has more than one thread
<Mamarok> what the heck are you talking about?
<Mamarok> the relevant parts are there, stop being a dick
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> so here is the thing
<apachelogger> if you want someone else to look at stuff
<apachelogger> then you should provide all the information
<apachelogger> right now I see a backtrace with one thread
<Mamarok> markey: ^
<apachelogger> and I happen to know that the qtscript jit shit had at least one crash in the past that was in fact thread related
<apachelogger> so showing me one thread makes me go: "that backtrace aint complete" because it is not complete...
<markey> here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729104/
<apachelogger> markey: dpkg-query -l libqt4-script
<markey> here's the output: http://pastie.org/8000126
<soee> hiho, kde 4.10.4 is scheduled for this week >
<soee> ?
<apachelogger> markey: no failed assert?
<Mamarok> soee: was this a statement or a question?
<markey> apachelogger: no assert, nope
<soee> Mamarok, the ? sign is the answer for your question :0
<soee> :)
<shadeslayer> soee: http://kyofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.4_saucy.html
<shadeslayer> kdepim fails because of boost weirdness
<soee> shadeslayer, so saucy first than backports ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> files changed around quite a bit
<shadeslayer> which is why I haven't uploaded for raring
<soee> shadeslayer, ok thank you for the info
<shadeslayer> fix saucy, then we won't have to fix raring, quantal and precise
<soee> ;o
<shadeslayer> s/fix/upload
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> -./usr/share/icons/hicolor/80x80/apps/khangman-harmattan.png
<shadeslayer> whut
<apachelogger> -.-
<shadeslayer> yofel: apparently ubuntu has had ddebs for some time
<shadeslayer> http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/
<shadeslayer> and soyuz will have ddebs soonish
<apachelogger> markey: which scripts and applets do you have?
<Peace-> apachelogger: do you know how to debug ksplashqml ?
<apachelogger> debug?
<apachelogger> amarok
<Peace-> apachelogger: now to understand if it look well and if the code is good i am using the kcm module to test the theme 
<Peace-> isn't there another way ?
<markey> apachelogger: "LyricWiki", "Cool-Streams", "LibriVox", "Free Music Charts"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: want to take over 4.10.4 for saucy? I'm done for the day :)
<markey> apachelogger: it's easy to reproduce when you enable "Resume Playback on Start"
<apachelogger> markey: trying that
<markey> and have it start playing stuff right away
<apachelogger> so far no luck
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm can do, much more to do?
<shadeslayer> not really
<markey> I think this "Free Music Charts" script triggers  crashing a lot
<apachelogger> markey: thing is... there was upstream breakage in a similar call chain which should not happen in 4.8.4
<shadeslayer> just 3-4 packages + oxygen-icons and kajongg I think
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://kyofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.4_saucy.html
<apachelogger> markey: *** Error in `amarok': double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0000000000a55170 ***
<apachelogger> on exit
<markey> hm
<markey> I don't get that on exit
<apachelogger> markey: which applets do you have in teh context view?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's not as bad as it looks on that page
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that's from pgst
<markey> apachelogger: Current Track, Analyzer, Wikipedia, Lyrics
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it only happens with pgst 1.0
<shadeslayer> and hurray, you get that too
<apachelogger> oh right, gstreamer
<markey> yep
<markey> pGST
<shadeslayer> haven't been able to debug that
<apachelogger> whatwhatwhat
<apachelogger> markey: you are on pgst1?
<apachelogger> ah
<markey> apachelogger: using default from Raring
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the double free you mean?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger> markey: got it
<yofel> shadeslayer: saucy has nothing to do with raring, backports aren't SRU-able. You need to re-run the script once .3 is in -updates
<markey> apachelogger: got a crash?
<apachelogger> yes
<markey> ok
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/06/03/plasma-desktopyY2118.png
<apachelogger> also that
<markey> Oo
<markey> what's that?
<shadeslayer> lol
<yofel> shadeslayer: and what about ddebs? Those have existed since the age of time
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh, I wasn't aware of them :S
<apachelogger> markey: my context view
<shadeslayer> I thought they were still not implemented
<yofel> shadeslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<shadeslayer> isn't that dbgsym?
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> I'm confused now
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's the same damn thing
<shadeslayer> whoopsie
<apachelogger> lol
<yofel> packagename is -dbgsym, file extension is .ddeb
<shadeslayer> for some reason I thought ddebs meant delta debs :/
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> they aren't debs if they are delta -.-
<apachelogger> markey: I think ben is on to something
<apachelogger> 2.7 does not crash
<markey> apachelogger: no, actually I looked into that. it's not related to that code
<apachelogger> it still does not crash with 2.7
<markey> I doubt that
<markey> also consider: on Gentoo it never crashes with QtScript
<markey> I find that odd
<apachelogger> that means nothing for qtscript
<apachelogger> it's highly dependent on platform/compiler/flags
<markey> true
<apachelogger> the crash I was talkign about earlier with the same backtrace was such a thing.. it would crash only on amd64 because of platform specifics
<markey> apachelogger: how about trying to disable the JIT?
<markey> maybe that could fix it
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that would work around it
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> it does not crash with 2.7.0
<apachelogger> so I suspect a change in master screwed with it somehow
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> someone using 13.04 on laptop ?
<yofel> soee: me
<soee> yofel, can you boot system and leave it for night and next day check how kded4 behaves ?
<yofel> soee: the system has been running for 2 days now and nothing unusual so far (neither the week it had been running before that)
<soee> for me if i do such thing or im using laptop for few hours kded4 starts to eat whole free memory and i have to reboot to be able to use it
<soee> after whole night when i checked in the morning it was using > 2GB ram
<soee> so then system stops to response or do it very slooow 
<yofel> hm... you can unload kded modules over dbus somehow I believe. Maybe that could help with debugging.
<soee> the only option is to kill kded4 when im starting my work on lap
<shadeslayer> yofel: unloadModule
<yofel> shadeslayer: explain that to soee, I forgot the exact invocation
<shadeslayer> qdbus org.kde.kded /kded org.kde.kded.unloadModule moduleName
<shadeslayer> qdbus org.kde.kded /kded org.kde.kded.loadedModules   will give you all the loaded modules
<markey> apachelogger: ok here's the deal. I'll set my git to 2.7.0 tag and try with it. we'll see
<markey> easy enough
<yofel> shadeslayer: thanks!
<shadeslayer> np
<yofel> soee: for reference: the modules I have in use: http://paste.kde.org/757436
<rdieter> soee: saw mention of kded mem usage, may want to look @ https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271934  (which is apparently some odd interaction between kauth and cron jobs)
<ubottu> KDE bug 271934 in general "kded4 process grows on memory usage (possible leak)" [Normal,Reopened]
<soee> rdieter, yes this might be my case 
<soee> they mentioned it happens on old HP devices
<soee> and im using old dv5
<markey> apachelogger: ok, I'm running 2.7.0 now, it crashes as well :(
<markey> darn QtScript
<apachelogger> why is it not crashing for me then Oo
<apachelogger> markey: same bt?
<markey> yep
<markey> well
<markey> let me get you a BT from that one
<markey> it's coming from this Free Music Charts script
<markey> it seems to crash a little less often. maybe only 1 in 5 startups
<markey> that could be coincidence though
<markey> apachelogger: http://pastie.org/8000533
<apachelogger> markey: does it crash always for you?
<apachelogger> because even with master it only crashes after a while or perhaps not at all (or I just didn't wait long enough)
<markey> apachelogger: no, as I said. maybe 1 in 5 starts crashes
<apachelogger> right
<markey> sadly
<apachelogger> race condition :P
<markey> Heisenbug...
<apachelogger> or reentrancy
<apachelogger> weeh
<markey> yes...
<apachelogger> or still architecture specific memory crap
<apachelogger> #12 Phonon::Gstreamer::Pipeline::cb_error (bus=<optimized out>, gstMessage=0x7f2159a92ca0, data=0x25c6a90) at ../../gstreamer/pipeline.cpp:486
<apachelogger> it's curious that pgst would get the error callback still
<apachelogger> so I guess I'll put my money on memory crap for the time being
<markey> bug in QtScript you mean?
<apachelogger> could be that something messes up the heap and gstreamer goes "fu" and then jit goes "fu, I am dead"
<apachelogger> markey: for example
<apachelogger> I mean it would be a bug in qtscript anyway
<markey> this is a nightmare :(
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> markey: talk to #qt people maybe
<apachelogger> markey: tell them we have http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qt/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_38_revert_fix_jit_crash.diff
<apachelogger> albeit that patch should have fixed this trace
<rdieter> apachelogger (and markey): i dont think that revert/patch is needed or desirable in 4.8.4 anymore (the original 4.8.3 qtscript problem was fixed in a small followup, see https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-27322 and https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,37896 which should be included in 4.8.4)
<rdieter> unless that reversion is something different, in which case, ignore me and carry on
<apachelogger> yeah, no one ever figured out if it was in 4.8.4
<rdieter> by reverting that, you may be seeing the original QTBUG-23871
<apachelogger> yofel: ^
<markey> is this related to the Amarok crashes?
<markey> hmmm
<markey> it might be, I think
<mck182> shadeslayer Riddell: my upgrade using muon is stuck on "Waiting for configuration file" for about an hour now...can I just kill it?
<yofel> apachelogger: hm?
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> mck182: attach gdb and check the backtrace ?
<apachelogger> mck182: wait for JontheEchidna to tell you how to debug it ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah ^^
<JontheEchidna> it should be telling you about a difference in an /etc/conf file on the frontend
<mck182> JontheEchidna: nope, no such dialog anywhere on my desktop
<JontheEchidna> :(
<mck182> unless it's really cleverly hiding
<JontheEchidna> that's pretty weird, since the frontend did catch that it's supposed to be prompting. I'll have to play around with that I suppose.
<mck182> JontheEchidna: what do I do?
<markey> yofel: see what rdieter wrote above, regarding QTBUG-23871
<apachelogger>         load file
<apachelogger>         populate(self)
<agateau> JontheEchidna: could it be interesting to look at the process tree?
<apachelogger> ruby is really creepy at times
 * mck182 looks
<agateau> JontheEchidna: to see if apt is stuck at some command line front end
<JontheEchidna> It's waiting on Muon to present a "do you want to replace this conf file that you've changed with the updated one from the package" dialog, but Muon's not doing it, even though it knows it should
<mck182> well, there's qaptworker with qthread/dpkg as a child
<JontheEchidna> I've not found a good way to test conf file replacement, due to it requiring a package update to change a conf file
<JontheEchidna> so it's possible that there are bugs like this I guess....
<agateau> JontheEchidna: I like how you talk about Muon as if it was a stuborn child :)
<mck182> btw. probably the most stupid plasma bug ever - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6761102/recorditnow_tmp.mp4 - two screens, trying to unmount my disk, no clicking involved
<JontheEchidna> haha, it kind of is in some ways :P
<mck182> JontheEchidna: so...what should I do with it?
<JontheEchidna> mck182: you'll have to kill muon and qaptworker, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and run another upgrade
<apachelogger> ohhh
<mck182> oh well
<agateau> mck182: awesome!
<apachelogger> yofel: /opt/project-neon/share/project-neon/pkg-project-neon.mk
<mck182> agateau: it is!
<apachelogger> yofel: fiddeling the buildsystem will be fun
<apachelogger> started that 3 weeks ago, gave up after 300 replaces of /opt/project-neon for /opt/project-neon-kf5 :S
<yofel> apachelogger: looking at qt
<mck182> agateau: until you want to actualy unmount the drive
<JontheEchidna> mck182: so this is with the updater frontend?
<apachelogger> yofel: groovy
<mck182> JontheEchidna: I guess...?
<apachelogger> I am checking out for today anyway
<agateau> mck182: this is what "sudo umount" is for :)
<yofel> apachelogger: that's a symlink to ../0/project-neon.mk, you should be looking at that and default-settings.mk
<mck182> JontheEchidna: I run muon and pressed full upgrade
<apachelogger> yofel: there's much more
<JontheEchidna> oh, so the Muon Package Manager
<JontheEchidna> ok, thanks. I'll take a look at that today
<mck182> yeah
<mck182> anytime :)
<apachelogger> you have like a bazillion lines of code just for the envrionment setup and build system and what not
<apachelogger> really spooky
<yofel> I know -_-"
<JontheEchidna> oh, well that was stupid.
<JontheEchidna> slots generally work better when connected to signals
<apachelogger> anyway, my builder has runtime recipe inclusion working, so I'll fiddle a bit on error handling tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> -_____-
<apachelogger> we should be good to start packaging by the end of the week or so I hope
<yofel> apachelogger: changing the *directory* should be as easy as changing NEONDIR though
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ololo
<yofel> though it's not overridable currently
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should switch the worker to qt5 :P
<JontheEchidna> I should
<apachelogger> use &slot notation
<apachelogger> yofel: nah it's hardcoded all over the place
<JontheEchidna> this is why I dislike dynamic compilation, for exactly reasons like this
<apachelogger> and those need manual review making it a bit of a drag
<yofel> apachelogger: it's hardcoded in *some* places, most of which should be fixed
<apachelogger> our definitions of some seem diverge :P
<apachelogger> but yeah, the pn macro magic should be the least of our show stoppers
<mck182> JontheEchidna: probably not your area of expertise anymore, but running that dpkg... gave me "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.8.0-23-generic (x86_64)
<mck182> "
<mck182> oh and "ImportError: No module named apport
<mck182> "
<JontheEchidna> mck182: is that for the virtualbox kernel module or something?
<apachelogger> afiestas_: bug 1182272 ... does that also require a bluedevil update?
<ubottu> bug 1182272 in bluedevil (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 12.04 LTS should include kio-mtp" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182272
<yofel> apachelogger: counting only the build system, I see 3 wrong hardcoded paths. Possibly 4.
<yofel> the environment setup is a bit messy though indeed
 * yofel needs to read up on deferred variable definition in make again...
<mck182> JontheEchidna: dunno, this is all I see http://paste.kde.org/757478/
<apachelogger> it's problematic anyway for the setup ... to reliably include a global definition you'd still need to hardcode the path all over the place
<apachelogger> (not one of bash's most enjoyable attributes)
<mck182> JontheEchidna: oh it's nvidia
<mck182> oh boy
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> hmm, yeah. I'm not really familiar with dkms stuff
<apachelogger> mck182: what does /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/313.18/build/make.log say?
<mck182> but I use packaged drivers! :(
<mck182> apachelogger: *** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***
<mck182> and DKMS make.log for nvidia-313.18 for kernel 3.8.0-23-generic (x86_64) 
<apachelogger> lol
<mck182> yeah
<apachelogger> mck182: #ubuntu may be able to help
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/757484/ what a recipe would contain right now
<apachelogger> though the bzrcache would go away with the grand unified packaging repo
<shadeslayer> what does teach you ? dont buy crap hardware ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hm?
<shadeslayer> that was aimed at Martin
<mck182> I think the hardware is just fine, thank you very much :P
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> the hardware is not crap
<apachelogger> the company is :P
<mck182> that it is, yeah :D
<apachelogger> we ahve too many untriaged bugs -.-
<mck182> JontheEchidna: is there a plan to put "reinstall" in muon?
<apachelogger> also I get too many mails
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 1018952
<ubottu> bug 1018952 in muon (Ubuntu) "software notification shown in system tray when no updates are available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018952
<apachelogger> and then there is bug 668748 which d_ed was supposed to fix :S
<ubottu> bug 668748 in kde-baseapps (Ubuntu) "Unable to contact time server" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668748
<apachelogger> nothing interesting on the board otherwise
 * apachelogger scuttles off to dinner and checks out for today
<JontheEchidna> lol, bug 1181120
<ubottu> bug 1181120 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon update manager uses the Windows "up to date" icon" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181120
<yofel> meh, I have no qt clone lying around :S
<yofel> apachelogger, markey: dropping that qt patch looks like the right thing to do indeed. I'll remove it from saucy. I'll make a PPA package for raring later
<afiestas_> apachelogger: nope
<markey> yofel: great, thanks! let me know when the package for Raring is available, then I'll test it with Amarok
<markey> fingers crossed that it fixes the crashes
<jessie> vHanda: Any news on my Nepomuk? I miss it already. Email searching without it sucks terribly.
<vHanda> no, I'm sorry, I still haven't looked at it
<vHanda> let me put it on my todo list
<Peace-> apachelogger: the default splash scree on kubuntu it's the default one of kde?
<jessie> Thanks. I do appreciate it.
<Peace-> apachelogger: i did this one :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfTeLXFmQZ4 
<Riddell> Peace-: yep, all our artwork is from KDE
<Peace-> Riddell: oh thanks 
<palasso> ahoneybun, I didn't forget abt trello but idk if I'll be able to contribute on the next months (I don't have much free time those days) so idk if I should be on trello
<markey> how could I enable EGL with my Intel driver? need to test something
<lordievader> Does Kubuntu participate in the Candence Weeks?
<yofel> lordievader: no(t so far)
<lordievader> Hmm, too bad (I think).
<yofel> lordievader: well, ubuntu does continous testing and no alphas. We rather stick to focused alpha testing when we have KDE releases, esp. with the amount of testers we have
<lordievader> Ah I see. Ok :)
<yofel> lordievader: it'll only get interesting in 9 days anyway, that's 4.11b1 release
<yofel> though packaging will take a while
<lordievader> yofel: That is about the time of Candence Week 1, that starts the 15th.
<lordievader> I guess the testers will get pinged to test 4.11b1? (Or will that be later in the KDE release cycle?)
<yofel> alpha1 is 20th, and one week for packaging is already ambitious
<yofel> lordievader: you'll get pinged
<lordievader> Yaayyy :D
<palasso> ahoneybun, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Software/Internet#Opera Opera is not on the repos. Prior steps are required for this to work (adding a repo having package 'opera'). Also since this documentation is targeted towards newcomers should the Muon Software Center solution be suggested instead of Muon Package Manager (same in Chromium). Finally should Chromium be ordered on top of Opera since it's more well known a
<palasso> nd has a larger userbase?
<ahoneybun> palasso: just keep that thought in mind and we will make them awesome, and I moved MSC above MPM
<ahoneybun> palasso: yea chromium should be on top, if opera is not in the default repos then remove it
<palasso> ok I'll do those changes
<palasso> "Open the 'Muon Package Manger', then search for 'chromium-browser'. " May I replace it with "Open the 'Muon Software Center', then search for 'chromium-browser'. "
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> palasso: good work :)
<palasso> thnx
<ahoneybun> palasso: whatever time you can give is great
<palasso> ahoneybun, sure ;)
<ahoneybun> palasso: you can just use trello to keep track of the work
<ahoneybun> palasso: very good changes
<ahoneybun> howdy people
 * yofel notes that he overwrote *someone's* kdepim .4 upload for saucy in the ninja ppa
<yofel> please commit the changes to bzr when uploading otherwise I notice that too late
<jessie> ^ Always push changes to the source control.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-04
<ryanakca> Does a package automatically get removed from Ubuntu after it gets removed from Debian testing/unstable, or do I need to do something on the Kubuntu side to get mcdp cleared out?
<ryanakca> (following http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=709909 )
<ubottu> Debian bug 709909 in ftp.debian.org "RM: mcdp -- ROM; completely unusable" [Normal,Open]
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: ping
<ScottK> ryanakca: It's semi-automatic, so usually no unless there are Ubuntu specific changes in it, then it tends not to get removed.
<valorie> So, what if they get really desperate and reset their modem to get a new hostname?
<valorie>  106 [00:40] <pleia2> You can try: /mode +b *!*@*-example.com
<valorie>  107 [00:41] <pleia2> But be careful - this will ban everyone coming from the exmaple.com service provider
<valorie>  108 [00:41] <pleia2> and honestly this ban should only be put in place in emergencies and should be accompanied by joining #freenode and reporting that there is a user who is evading bans
<valorie> oh good lord, sorry
<valorie> was reading irc classes and fixing my kate doc with relevant stuffs
<valorie> dunno how it got pasted here instead
<ryanakca> ScottK: Alright, thanks.
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> any oppositions to adding libkolab and libkgapi as build depends to kdepim-runtime?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apparently we had those, but they got lost in the merge
<Riddell> doh, yeah please add them back
<shadeslayer> yep, compiling it now with the deps
<shadeslayer> grrreeattt
<shadeslayer> boost issues
<shadeslayer> Riddell: IIRC we had a discussion about having network-manager-vpnc on the ISO right>
<Riddell> shadeslayer: IIRC we did
<shadeslayer> any ideas why did we refuse it on the CD?
<Riddell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/17/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t22:15
<Riddell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/22/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t13:28
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> we didn't conclude anything, I went to the nm session at UDS
<shadeslayer> the conclusion via private email was that kde nm needs patchery to use dbus  + packagekit to figure out what's installed
<shadeslayer> but there's also the issue that different distros might name the package differently
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you also dropped libqjson-dev and some other things in kdepim-runtime :(
<Riddell> ug, sorry
<shadeslayer> np, shit happens
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can we just ship vpnc on the ISO? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: was it a main vs universe issue?
<Riddell> in which case that's no longer an issue
<shadeslayer> From what I can tell it adds 354 kb to the CD
<shadeslayer> dunno
<Riddell> cyphermox: any reason not to?
<shadeslayer> didn't we move to universe in raring?
<Riddell> we did
<shadeslayer> I have to head out for a bit, cya in a bit
<yofel> markey: you can find qt in https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/staging1/+packages
<yofel> please remove the ppa after updating
<Riddell> ScottK: security issue bug 1179380 in progress now I hope
<ubottu> bug 1179380 in kdeplasma-addons (Ubuntu Saucy) "paste widget "password" generator uses (very) insecure randomness" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179380
<Riddell> spot the problem http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/saucy.png
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the activities button?
<shadeslayer> :P
<soee> uhm during printer configuration 2-3 times i had crash report
<Riddell> shadeslayer: missing kde-window-manager-common package
<shadeslayer> hah
<Riddell> also akonaditray is running for some reason
<shadeslayer> O_O
<soee> only 3 files didn't build in 4.10.4 ?
<shadeslayer> well, working on kdepim-runtime
<Riddell> we'll need to make sure any changes I've uploaded since yesterday get synced in the packaging
<Riddell> well s/we/I/ to be fair :)
<ScottK> akonaditray should be running, but hidden.
<ScottK> Riddell: Excellent.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<shadeslayer> W: libnepomukcore4abi1: description-synopsis-starts-with-article
<shadeslayer> so verbose ^_^
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: E: nepomuk-core-runtime: postinst-must-call-ldconfig usr/lib/libnepomukextractor.so
<shadeslayer> what do you think of that ^^
<shadeslayer> okie, only blinken left AFAICT
<shadeslayer> oh and oxygen-icons and kajongg since no one seems to have looked at those
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uhm why the need for generate-icons here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/blinken/revision/71#debian/rules
<shadeslayer> and it's not even called
<shadeslayer> and I don't see it in debian : http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/kde-sc/blinken.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules;h=244905ccaaeae8b9ddfe2a9efd0358cd789ad68d;hb=HEAD
<shadeslayer> no icon-list as well
<shadeslayer> hmm, debian installs to usr/bin/blinken
<yofel> shadeslayer: you're looking at the wrong debian branch....
<Riddell> mm, are you sure debian doesn't have it?
<yofel> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/kde-sc/blinken.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules;h=24e3402146e7ffd7331029c79c321c6910e9e624;hb=kde4.10
<Riddell> that doesn't look like something we'd add
<yofel> debian has it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you talking about 4.10.4?
<yofel> Riddell: also, please commit your changes to bzr the moment you upload them (better: generate the package from bzr)
<yofel> If it was you, then I overwrote your kdepim upload yesterday evening
<shadeslayer> oh
<yofel> we even have bzr-buildpackage-ppa which makes the building trivial
<Riddell> I don't think I know bzr-buildpackage-ppa
<shadeslayer> yofel: I was probably on the wrong branch I guess
<yofel> Riddell: it's (a bit misplaced) part of the kubuntu-automation repo
<yofel> shadeslayer: right ;)
<shadeslayer> because only blinken has a 4.10 branch :P
<yofel> Riddell: used by kubuntu-initial upload to set ppa version and release in the changelog and generate the package
<yofel> that way you can leave bzr always set to ".4) UNRELEASED" and just run bzr-buildpackage-ppa -s <num>
<shadeslayer> so, anyone looking at blinken then ? e
<cyphermox> Riddell: shadeslayer: as I recall the security team wasn't especially happy with vpnc when we did the MIR for it
<cyphermox> it's something to revisit
 * Riddell syncs mplayerthumbs
 * Riddell gets onto blinken in 4.10.4
<soee> anyone using mysql workbench ?
<Riddell> ScottK: can I move 4.10.3 to raring-updates?
<markey> yofel: for that Qt package, what is the apt-add-repository line?
<yofel> markey: ppa:yofel/staging1
<markey> thanks
<markey> yofel: is there any risk with installing this package? can I revert it if things go south? cause this is my production machine
<yofel> markey: hm, it has only that one patch removed so should be safe, reverting might be tricky as you would have to downgrade all qt libs but if something happens I can upload a rebuild of the offical raring package with a higher version
<markey> ok cool, I'll do it
<yofel> markey: only remember to disable the ppa after updating please
<markey> yes
<markey> yofel: I have very good preliminary results: the package appears to fix the QtScript crashing with Amarok :))
<starbuck1> Riddell: any update on 4.10.3 in public repos?
<starbuck1> 4.10.4 just around the corner
<Riddell> starbuck1: it's in the -proposed, it's all tested so I was waiting on an sru person to move it to -updates
<Riddell> starbuck1: I think I can just do that myself but need to check the protocol
<starbuck1> thanks that be great
<starbuck1> then its available for all people even without any PPA?
<Riddell> starbuck1: yep
<yofel> Riddell: will you upload .4 for raring then? If not ping me once .3 is out and I'll do it
<Riddell> yofel: into kubuntu-ninjas?
<yofel> yes
<Riddell> might have to run off before I get a chance to do that
<Riddell> will ping if so
<yofel> ok
<markey> yofel: will the fixed Qt packaged be pushed downstream, after some more testing?
<markey> I think that would be good
<markey> s/packaged/package
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1176686] qtchooser does not properly work with multiarch @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1176686 (by Harald Sitter)
<yofel> markey: if you say it works I'll file a SRU for it. Saucy is fixed so only raring is left.
<markey> yofel: let me test it some more, and tomorrow I'll give you the final results, ok?
<markey> just to be sure
<yofel> sure
<yofel> thanks
<markey> rdieter: big thanks again for pointing us to this QtScript issue! you've saved us a big headache :)
<markey> with that issue fixed, and the other fix from Amarok 2.7.1, Amarok should now be really stable again. before it was a crashfest
<yofel> markey: what's the status of that issue on quantal and precise btw.? There we have 2.7.1 together with qt 4.8.3 and 4.8.2. 
<yofel> (in the backports)
<markey> yofel: the same problem then
<yofel> hmkay, I'll look at it
<markey> the QtScript bug has affected all Amarok versions in the last two years...
<jessie> Which explains why so much crashing.
<markey> indeed 
<markey> for us this fix means a lot, as you can imagine. it sucks if your application crashes without it being your fault
<yofel> hm... if this has been happing the last 2 years we'll have a few amarok/qt combinations to fix (2.7.1/4.8.4, 2.7.1/4.8.3, 2.7.1/4.8.2, 2.6.0/4.8.3, 2.5.0/4.8.2)
<markey> the original Amarok bug was reported on 2011-01-02: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261839
<ubottu> KDE bug 261839 in Playback "Crash in [QTWTF::HashTable<QTJSC::UStringImpl*, ...] (was: AmarokDownloadHelper::resultString doesn't follow redirects and returns empty string)" [Crash,Reopened]
<markey> that said... it doesn't shine a positive light on Qt, having such an atrocious bug around for years
<debfx> Riddell: where does pbuilder need aptitude outside the chroot?
<Riddell> yofel, starbuck1: no .3 in yet, needs ScottK to do it
<Riddell> debfx: pbuilder-satisfydepends
<Riddell> debfx: I'm forever installing pbuilder, running pbuilder-satisfydepends and getting grumpy cos it breaks without aptitude
<debfx> Riddell: yeah but that's run inside the chroot
<Riddell> debfx: I run it manually
<starbuck1> Riddell: when is that about to be in with Scottk?
<debfx> I'd say that's a very uncommon use case
<Riddell> starbuck1: whenever he has some spare minutes to do it
<yofel> Riddell: aptitude is just the default as it works best, you could use pbuilder-satisfydepends-classic without aptitude
<Riddell> debfx: if I run debuild it tells me to run pbuilder-satisfydepends
<Riddell> yofel: I could, but debuild doesn't tell me to do that
<yofel> debuild tells to use pbuilder-satisfydepends o.O?
<debfx> what does debuild have to do with pbuilder?
<Riddell> only that it recommends pbuilder-satisfydepends if you have missing build-depends
<debfx> ah, so you're using debuild-pbuilder
<starbuck1> ScottK: can you spare a few minutes according to Riddell to get the .3 release in the open, that would be faboulous!
<Riddell> yofel: are you able to do a bzr update on kubuntu-automation for build_status_4.10.4_saucy.html ?
<Riddell> I've added various ignores
<yofel> sure, sec
<yofel> Riddell: done
<Riddell> uh oh
<yofel> hmm... somethign went wrong
<Riddell> I broke it :(
<Riddell> yofel: fixed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is there a kdesc-packages-saucy.txt ?
<Riddell> yofel: sorry got to go
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh, I just copied kdesc-packages-raring.txt
<shadeslayer> though that's not pushed to bzr yet
<yofel> hm, not quite fixed
<Riddell> does it object to a trailing comma?
<Riddell> yofel: updated
 * Riddell skedaddles
<yofel> ok, I think I fixed everything now
<yofel> you don't want to fix dep5 issues? ^^
 * yofel wonders if a package should be red when there' lintian *Error*'s
<yofel> bbl
<shadeslayer> wait what
<shadeslayer> UTAH is being replaced?
<shadeslayer> with something called otto
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/otto
<yofel> shadeslayer: fun
<ahoneybun> palasso: hey
<palasso> ahoneybun, hey ;)
<ahoneybun> whats u[p
<palasso> nothing much
<jessie> Why is my Kontact crashing saying, "Failed to fetch the resource collection."
<soee> hiho
<ScottK> Riddell: On it.
<ScottK> starbuck11: It's done now.  It should hit mirrors starting in about an hour.
<yofel> thanks ScottK!
 * yofel runs the script for raring
<ScottK> yw.
<starbuck11> ScottK: thanks a lot!
 * yofel removes mplayerthumbs from raring package list again...
<yofel> added some error handling too while at it
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-05
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: My ec2 skills are completely gone :S .... can't login to an instance that I provisioned
<soee> any idea why i can't install apport-kde upgrade ?
<markey> yofel: ok, I think we can greenlight the Qt package. I've been using Amarok constantly yesterday and today, and it hasn't crashed once
<markey> very nice
<yofel> markey: thanks! I'll try to get the SRU paperwork done this week then
<markey> :)
<shadeslayer_> yofel: did you upload 4.10.4 for raring?
<shadeslayer_> status page is missing half the packages
<yofel> shadeslayer_: yeah, can you update the symbols for kdelibs? I think that's all thats left
<yofel> shadeslayer_: well, yeah, --sru does that
<shadeslayer_> yofel: can di
<shadeslayer_> *can do
<yofel> IIRC there should be like 55 packages for raring
<shadeslayer_> 0.o
<yofel> ?
<shadeslayer_> 55 packages only?
<yofel> that's all that had changes since .3
<shadeslayer_> oh? we the script doesn't upload all of it?
<shadeslayer_> i.e. if nothing changed in svgpart, it won't upload svgpart?\
<yofel> nope, in --sru mode it runs a diff check on every package, if diffstat returns nothing the package is skipped
<yofel> what's a bit of work right now is fixing versioned build-deps later, as the script doesn't know how to skip that yet...
<yofel> I have an idea for that, but didn't implement it yet
<shadeslayer_> ok
<shadeslayer_> yofel: btw regarding md5sum checking, should I just make it use rsync instead of scp? we get md5sum checking for free then
 * yofel can't think of a reason why not do use rsync right now
<yofel> *to use
<shadeslayer_> k, I'll try it out
<Tm_T> someone please remind me if I haven't mangled channel access list today
<shadeslayer_> yofel: not sure if anyone noticed, but http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/raring/release/kubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.manifest vs http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/raring/release/kubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.manifest , the german lang pack is missing on mad64
<shadeslayer_> erm
<shadeslayer_> amd64
<shadeslayer_> or it got accidentally added to i386
<shadeslayer_> why would that happen 0.o
<yofel> I'm the worst possible person to ask about l10n...
<yofel> apachelogger_: ^
<yofel> shadeslayer_: on second thought, what to the seeds say?
<shadeslayer_> checking
<shadeslayer_> usually germinate uses popcon to populate that IIRC
<shadeslayer_> hm
<shadeslayer_> #by order of popcon (de es fr ru it pt pl ja zh nl cs sv hu el)
<shadeslayer_>  * Languages: de es
<shadeslayer_> and then it adds it to i386 and amd64
<shadeslayer_> this is messed up
<shadeslayer_> yofel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.raring/view/head:/ship#L41
<shadeslayer_> fr is only added to i386 for some reason? :P
<yofel> amd64 was full I guess
<shadeslayer_> :S
<yofel> yes, we are fat ^^
<alvin> I'm sorry for bothering you devs with this, but I'd like some direction. After sending queued mails with Kmail, my plasma-desktop crashed and I can't start it again. I removed plasma-desktoprc and plasma-appletrc, but it still doesn't start. The command 'plasma-desktop' lets the screen flicker and then shows the KDE Crash Handler. I'm now using Krunner to start applications
<alvin> I thought it was the Telepathy applet (org.kde.ktp-presence that caused this, because yesterday, adding that crashed plasma-desktop). After todays upgrades, that worked, but now I'm nog so sure.
<shadeslayer_> yofel: did someone upload oxygen-icon and kajongg?
<shadeslayer_> because those 2 needed to be manually uploaded
<yofel> not that I know of
<yofel> what's wrong with kajongg?
<shadeslayer_> I didn't check
<shadeslayer_> but the script skipped those
<shadeslayer_> alvin: does this also happen on a guest account?
<shadeslayer_> yofel: kde4libs for raring uploaded
 * shadeslayer_ looks at oxygen-gtk3
<alvin> shadeslayer_: I disabled that. I can try, but I guess not. What I did now was erasing all plasma* and activity* files in ~/.kde/share/config. Then I had to reboot. Just restarting lightdm didn't get me past the KDE Crash Handler. Now, I have the plasma-desktop, but I saw a few crash handlers on logging in. I'll retry logging out now.
<shadeslayer_> huh
<shadeslayer_> who uses emacs here? :P
<alvin> One crash handler remains (also on reboot). A few seconds after logging in: "Nepomuk Service Stub". I'm now installing the debug packages
<shadeslayer_> alvin: plz pastebin the backtrace so that we can try and help
<alvin> ok, I'll do that first
<alvin> shadeslayer_: Is this useful? http://pastebin.kde.org/758852/
<shadeslayer_> not really, needs soprano dbg packages
<shadeslayer_> vHanda: ^^
<alvin> shadeslayer_: So, I have to crash again after installation of those debug packages?
<shadeslayer_> alvin: nope, it'll auto refresh IIRC
<alvin> Installed libsoprano-dbg and refreshed: http://pastebin.kde.org/758870/
<alvin> This is weird. In System Settings, I see that Nepomuk is active (file indexer, semantic desktop and email indexer), but Kmail says it isn't.
<alvin> The good news: I think it's a known problem https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=312760 The bad news: well, when do you guys plan to release KDE 4.11 ;-)
<ubottu> KDE bug 312760 in storageservice "NepomukStorage crash on creating local socket" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<shadeslayer_> whenever upstream releases it :)
<alvin> Oh, right. It's not released yet
<shadeslayer_> yofel: quick sanity check : subprocess.check_call(["rsync", "--progress", "-z", "-e ssh", remote, "."])
<shadeslayer_> -z is for compression
<yofel> I'm not sure whether subprocess allows spaces in options (-e ssh), looks right otherwise
<shadeslayer_> well ... it works
<shadeslayer_> so seems like it does?
<yofel> ack then
 * shadeslayer_ tries adding --compress-level=9
 * yofel -> lunch
<shadeslayer_> because, compress all the things!
<soee> yofel, this packages were stopped from updating: apport-kde kdelibs5-plugins any idea why ?
<apachelogger_> yofel, shadeslayer_: langpacks are not added if they cause oversizing IIRC
<shadeslayer_> oh, makes sense
<apachelogger_> we must be seriously oversized though :P
<apachelogger_> ...there used to be a time when at least de and fr were fitting on the *CD*
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: oxygen-gtk3 waiting for you in -proposed
<shadeslayer_> in -proposed queue ^_^
<vHanda> shadeslayer_: fixed in 4.11
<vHanda> we aren't sure why that is happening though
<shadeslayer_> vHanda: no chance of backporting?
<shadeslayer_> to 4.10.5
<vHanda> no
<vHanda> but you can apply this fix if you want - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=312760#c25
<ubottu> KDE bug 312760 in storageservice "NepomukStorage crash on creating local socket" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<vHanda> this seems to fix it based on reports
<vHanda> but we still aren't sure why it happens
<vHanda> I've fixed it in 4.11 by not communicating over sockets
<shadeslayer_> battery dying
<shadeslayer_> cya later
<jussi> so, why do sometimes messages have a grey box around them ?
<yofel> soee: what are you updating to?
<soee> yofel, im on Raring and saw today 4.10.3 updates
<yofel> soee: hm, can you please pastebin what an 'aptitude full-upgrade' attempts to do?
<soee> yofel, http://pastebin.com/u9ShT5vL
<yofel> soee: that's weird and I can't reproduce it here... Maybe your mirror is out of date or broken?
<yofel> bbl
<shadeslayer_> qemu is so slow
<shadeslayer_> so very slow
<Darkwing> Morning
<shadeslayer_> hi Darkwing :)
<shadeslayer_> dafuq
<shadeslayer_> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/06/05/plasma-desktoprw4794.png
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: 
<shadeslayer_> *grumble*
<shadeslayer_> kvm is so much faster
<shadeslayer_> qemu is complete crap :/
<Darkwing> :)
<Darkwing> I should use something other than openbox for my testing at some point.
<Darkwing> rather virtualbox
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: have you seen our progress?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | Kubuntu Council election: Congratulations yofel, shadeslayer, and valorie | <apachelogger> all your channel are belong to me.
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | 4.10.4: S/WIP R/WIP Q/TODO P/TODO | Kubuntu Council election: Congratulations yofel, shadeslayer, and valorie | <apachelogger> all your channel are belong to me.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please reupload without the changes in debian/rules and debian/source/options.
<shadeslayer> ack
<ScottK> Also, you can compress debian/changelog down to the relevant bits.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: though any reasons to do that?
<ScottK> It's the changes relevant to the SRU, i.e. more correct.
<ScottK> That's what gets shown in various updaters tools and it's a bit confusing as is.
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> I'll just use the old 1.1.1 packaging
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I didn't get a rejection email :(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> hi ahoneybun
<shadeslayer> xnox: do you have an idea what could be causing this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1187762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1187762 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[ubiquity-frontend-kde] Selecting a language requires 2 clicks" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> mmm ... description can use better wording
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you work out ec2?
<shadeslayer> nope :(
<shadeslayer> I've completely forgot how to do it and I tried to follow the docs, but then I couldn't ssh into the machine
<shadeslayer> pubkey denied
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you setting it up outside us-east again?
<shadeslayer> nope, I was using us-east 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ec2-run-instances ami-5dd0ba34 -t m1.small --region us-east-1 -k key
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Odd.  I did reject it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah not sure, I didn't get an email regarding my kdelibs upload as well
<Riddell> shadeslayer: then log in with ssh -i key.pem ubuntu@123.aws.com ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> it said pubkey denied when I tried to do that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe the key didn't get copied?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I have four environment variables set, I don't remember what they all do, do you have them set?
<shadeslayer> yes, I set them prior to using ec2-run-instances
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm in
<Riddell> shadeslayer: to one I just statred
<Riddell> shadeslayer: try ubuntu@ec2-54-224-61-127.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<santa_> Riddell (and kubuntu people in general), ximion (since you started tanglu): any toughts on this http://paste.kde.org/759080/ ?
<shadeslayer> *blink*
<shadeslayer> works
<shadeslayer> ah well
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it took a while to let me log in
<xnox> shadeslayer: live session acting differently from ubiquity-dm session?! subtle things are different between the two. Did you try installer inside the live session?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I got Connection refused for the first couple of minutes after it had started
<shadeslayer> xnox: -dm works fine
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ec2din said it was runnign
<shadeslayer> *running
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ec2-describe-instances told me it was up but it still took a bit to be able to do an ssh connection
<xnox> shadeslayer: sure, but that's not where the bug is.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm
<shadeslayer> ah well
<xnox> shadeslayer: the user is reporting against live-session running installer, where theme/desktop settings/etc can be interfering.
<xnox> shadeslayer: i asked, have you tried inside the live session -> try kubuntu and then start installer.
<shadeslayer> xnox: yes, that's exactly where the problem occurs
<shadeslayer> it doesn't happen in ubiquity-dm
<xnox> so, debug live-session. theme/qt/kde settings and full kubuntu-session is started, which is fully outside of ubiquity control.
<Riddell> santa_: gosh yet more kde package forks?
<xnox> the bug is somewhere between the two. It might mean that ubiquity needs to adjust settings on startup, which have "compatible" values in ubiquity-dm but not in the live session.
<shadeslayer> whaa
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you shut it off :P
<ximion> santa_: well, first of all Tanglu is no replacement for anything :P And regarding shared packaging efforts, I would love that! But making it happen would be much work, the Kubuntu/Debian packaging already has some differences, mainly due to Kubuntu shipping newer KDE releases faster
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah, were you needing it?
<shadeslayer> yes :P
<shadeslayer> okay wait
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh sorry :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I wanted to figure out how we can use otto for Kubuntu
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's otto?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/otto
<ximion> shared packaging between Tanglu and Kubuntu might be possible, but that is up to the individual teams to decide, because it would require coordination work, and I don't know if the teams want that
<ximion> (and I don't want to push anyone)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~otto-dev/otto/trunk/view/head:/doc/README
<Riddell> ximion: I wouldn't want anything that adds extra hassle to kubuntu packaging but there might be some interesting possibilities to look at
<santa_> my idea would cover only kde-related packages
<santa_> one possible approach would be:
<santa_> we package, let's say kde 4.10.4 for tanglu
<santa_> then you adapt that packages for kubuntu
<santa_> I do the same for siduction
<santa_> and the neptune guy takes siducion packages and backports them to debian testing/stable
<santa_> * siduction
<Riddell> hmm, the sequential bit is a problem there, I don't want to wait around for tanglu or any other project to do it first
<Riddell> plus most of what needs done is compiling it and checking the compilation logs and binaries which are separate for each distro
<ximion> Riddell: regarding "sync-with-Tanglu" it pretty much depends on how different the base system of Tanglu will be from the Ubuntu base - would be worth a try. Merging with Debian is much more difficult, and I don't think it would be easily possible (Debian policy is - fortunately - applied strictly there :-) ), but maybe talking to svuorela might be nice.
<santa_> about the sequential problem, that would be optional for each kde release
<ximion> Riddel: the best approch would be to make the package work on all distros, if it is not too much work
<Riddell> that shouldn't be much work no
<ximion> Tanglu curently is Debian + systemd + fresh kernel +  a few adjustments on GRUB and the boostrap stuff
<santa_> I think it would be nice to make it work for debian sid
<santa_> then adapt it to each distro
<ximion> I am not *that* familiar with the Ubuntu base anymore, because they diverged quite a lot from what I consider an ideal solution, but I think especially for KDE, using the same packages would work
<ximion> (for GNOME not so much, since GNOME is heavily patched :-/)
<ximion> santa_: this would slow down Kubuntu development
<santa_> ximion: I don't think so as long as forking from customized_uptodate_packages is optional
<ximion> Debian has different policies for KDE packaging, to make each package perfect, also in terms of debian/copyright files etc. - this makes sense because Debian releases are less frequent. Kubuntu instead has frequent releases and therefore fixing bugs which actually affect the users makes more sense than the polishing work (which also happens, but not with a *very* high priority)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: when passing -k do you pass the path or just the name 'key'
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the path
<Riddell> full file name
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Client.InvalidKeyPair.NotFound: The key pair '/home/shadeslayer/.ec2/key.pem' does not exist
<shadeslayer> I ran : ec2-run-instances ami-5dd0ba34 -t m1.small --region us-east-1 -k ~/.ec2/key.pem
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and EC2_KEYPAIR is the full path as well?
<santa_> ximion: I'm following more or less the kubuntesque approach in siduction (i.e. not caring about copyright files and so on and package fast)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no I have EC2_KEYPAIR=key
<santa_> in fact we have kde sc 4.10.4
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ec2-run-instances ami-5dd0ba34 -t m1.small --region us-east-1 -k key   <-- no full path
<shadeslayer> okay, let me try again
<santa_> the thing is: I have some kde 4.10.4 packages compatible with debian sid
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ssh -i key.pem ubuntu@ec2-54-224-61-127.compute-1.amazonaws.com  <-- full path
<santa_> and they could be developed with other people sharing efforts and in a way which would be reusable by kubuntu and neptune
<santa_> imho
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: worked now, I suppose it was only a matter of ec2 being a bit slow
 * ximion never heard of neptune....
<ximion> santa_: well, I am no member of the Kubuntu packagers, but of the Debian/KDE team, so I can only speak for Debian/KDE and say that there might be problems
<ximion> for Kubuntu, I don't know
<ximion> and Tanglu has a similar policy than Ubuntu for this kind of stuff, so that would work. Also giving Ubuntu devs upload permission to Tanglu can be done quickly (but we still need a good NewMember procedure - Tanglu is very young....)
<santa_> http://www.zevenos.de/
<santa_> ximion: if I had permissions to upload to tanglu I could, for instance, develop kde sc 4.10.4, copy most of the packages to siduction and customize just a few ones
<santa_> and I could help the neptune guy to backport such packages to neptune
<santa_> the problem is, as you said the new member procedure of tanglu
<santa_> specially, because, you know I'm a DR
<santa_> * specially, because, you know, I'm a DR
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can you check spam folders, etc to see if the rejection mail went astray?  People are pretty sure it gets sent.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: already checked
<shadeslayer> nothing there
<ximion> santa_: yes, I know that...
<ximion> but as soon as the base system is ready, I don't see an argument why you shouldn't be working on Tanglu - but we need to define some policies and upload permisions first
<ximion> also, syncing packaging between distributions seems to be a good idea (at least I think that :P)
<yofel> santa_, ximion: I'm all for sharing efforts, esp. as dependency updates, file changes or new packaging will be mostly the same. But working *first* is impossible.
<yofel> maybe we could coordinate some changes in debian git, but that would be all
<yofel> *first in debian
<shadeslayer> can someone send me a test email at : rohangarg AT kubuntu dot org?
<shadeslayer> seems like email aliasing is broken
<santa_> shadeslayer: you have any idea when lezek is around?
<shadeslayer> not really
<santa_> ximion: that's nice to know, if I happen to have permissions on tanglu I can assure you the tanglu -> siduction flow will work
<shadeslayer> oh drat
<yofel> santa_: what was your workflow for the .4 packaging btw.? (As you say you're already done)
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/759122/
<santa_> and then should be easy to add siduction -> tanglu to the chain
<santa_> adding kubuntu would be more difficult tough
<shadeslayer> no graphics card :(
<shadeslayer> can't use ec2 for testing :((
<santa_> yofel: I'm not using git for my packages
<yofel> santa_: yeah, but do you package all 141 packages by hand? Or do you have something of that automated?
<santa_> I just grab debian's git, do my changes and upload to siduction repo
<shadeslayer> by hand? :O
<yofel> santa_: our workflow is based on bzr for the dev release, classic packaging for the stable release updates and most of the work is done by http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/files
<santa__> ugh, something wrong happened to my network
<yofel> heh
<santa__> shadeslayer: I do add the changelog entries by hand, unfortunately
<santa__> I do bump the kde-sc-dev-latest version with just one command for a given batch
<santa__> I will figure out something for the changelog entries one of these days too
<ScottK> I think people that want to derive from Kubuntu packaging are welcome to do so.  People that have changes to improve the packaging are welcome to provide them.  After some sustained, quality contribution, they can become a Kubuntu member and get rights to commit to branches directly.
<ScottK> In 6 years of Ubuntu development, I've yet to see a change pushed back to Ubuntu from a derivative, so I'm not holding my breath.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: better ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5735765/
<santa__> shadeslayer: yofel: not sure if I answered your questions
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I'd keep the debian/copyright updates and in changelog I'd say New upstream release that fixes ....  and describe the reason we're SRUing this.
<santa__> shadeslayer, yofel: if I happen to have time one of these days I could explain with more detail how a guy with 8 fingers available packages the whole kde sc in a weekend for both i386 and amd64 :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ack
<yofel> santa__: mostly, we have a bit of a scripted workflow based on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/files
<shadeslayer> heh, never noticed ^^
<santa__> yofel: good to know, I should take a look when I have time
<shadeslayer> ScottK: all fixed : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5735779/
<ScottK> shadeslayer: go for it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uploaded
<ScottK> ok
<ScottK> Will look in a bit.
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you move the gtk2 package to -updates as well?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not yet, it's only 5 days old.
<shadeslayer> oh drat, 7 day rule even though we have verification-done
<santa__> shadeslayer: do you at least know lezek's nickname? is it the obvious one?
<shadeslayer> santa__: it is the obvious one :)
<shadeslayer> :(
<santa__> ok, thanks
<shadeslayer> /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/energy_full_design = 69000000 , /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/energy_now = 15160000
<shadeslayer> I need a new battery
<santa__> I must leave, thanks for your opinions about my ideas
<yofel> shadeslayer: at least your battery shows the correct design capacity ^^
<shadeslayer> xD
<yofel> mine is still at 98% health after 3 years because the design capacity is changing all the time ^^
<shadeslayer> hah
<yofel> though I have "last full capacity 7700 mAh", so I guess I can't complain
<shadeslayer> yofel: /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/cycle_count is 0 :P
<shadeslayer> otto is just weird
<shadeslayer> craps out my entire X
<yofel> shadeslayer: here it's 0 too, real value is 243 but I need tp_smapi to read that
<shadeslayer> what's that?
<shadeslayer> thinkpad thingy
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> ThinkPad SMAPI Support
<yofel> pretty fun actually. I can force discharge a batter on AC, tell it to only start charging at 50%, tell it to stop at 80% and stuff like that
<yofel> $ cat first_use_date 
<yofel> 2010-06-01
<yofel> heh, almost exactly 3 years old
<yofel> meaning my warranty for the notebook expired a few days ago... never had to use it
<Quintasan> 1/4 tests cleared
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: iirc smapi doesn't work or newer thinkpad models
<Quintasan> At least it doesnt work on mine
<Quintasan> \o
<yofel> bummer
<Quintasan> tpacpi-bat
<Quintasan> saves the day
<Quintasan> I can set battery treshholds with that
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You can only use a version once.  How about 0.1 for raring.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You didn't do ktp, right?
<Riddelll> Quintasan: he often does
<Quintasan> derp
<Quintasan> Riddelll: Did you send me the G9 tablet?
<Riddelll> Quintasan: um no, sorry I said I would didn't I?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: nope
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh, I didn't use 0.1 in the upload?
<ScottK> no
<Quintasan> Riddelll: I believe you did at some point. It's not really important now but during holidays I can toy around with it.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I see. I need to get to it
<Darkwing> My quick look at 13.10. :D http://youtu.be/_BOrpTTXTtU
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sorry about that
<ScottK> no problem
<Riddelll> Quintasan: ok will do tomorrow, keep poking me if not, e-mail your address again please
<Quintasan> Riddelll: jr@jriddell.org is okay?
<shadeslayer> Riddelll: btw they dropped the n7 desktop kernel in saucy
<Riddelll> Quintasan: yep
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what?
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> what the hell?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> they're using android stuff now
<shadeslayer> though it's still available on git
<Riddelll> fooey
<Quintasan> Riddelll: Sent.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: proper version uploaded
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Ridiculous if you ask me :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: not really, makes sense for them :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: though the setup they had did fancy things
<shadeslayer> like updating the kernel when you first booted the device
<shadeslayer> and then updating whenever there were new kernels in /boot
<shadeslayer> What I want to do right now is have a rootfs that launches oem-config and is populated with the N7 X11 drivers
<shadeslayer> and use the desktop kernel already available
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Do you recall the order of ktp packaing?
<shadeslayer> common-internals , then everything else
<Riddelll> he's got a magic script to do it no?
<Quintasan> Okay
<Quintasan> You do?
<Quintasan> Gibe pls
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> lemme fish it out
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/759182
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: please adjust hardcoded values
<Quintasan> wat.
<Quintasan> I see
<shadeslayer> I suspect you don't need the sed calls now
<ScottK> Still waiting for the diff.
<shadeslayer> and I'm waiting for some respite from the heat, thing is, you'll probably get the diff faster
<shadeslayer> 41 degrees
<shadeslayer> I'm melting
<shadeslayer> melting I tells ya
<Quintasan> I think it doesn't work shadeslayer but whatever
<shadeslayer> lies
<Quintasan> ktp-common-internals_0.6.1dfsg1-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz <--- dfsg
<Quintasan> wat
<shadeslayer> whut
<Quintasan> aaah
<Quintasan> Skype icons
<Quintasan> This script is uttery broken
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> It needs tweaking ;)
<shadeslayer> because, dfsg
<Quintasan> It needs rewriting
<shadeslayer> tweaking
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> dinner
<shadeslayer> ScottK: diff available :)
<Quintasan> ScottK: Is ktp-common-internals_0.6.2+dfsg.orig.tar.bz2 a proper tarball name?
<ScottK> Yes
<Quintasan> I see.
<Riddelll> means it's been changed to remove something non-free
<Riddelll> probably skype icons
<Quintasan> ScottK, apachelogger_: The http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/repacking.html has a script that is utterly wrong
<Quintasan> Riddelll: I know, I'm trying to figure out if there is a proper way of doing tarball repacks
<Quintasan> Turns out the script doesn't work
<Quintasan> I'll just remove it and pack it back
<Quintasan> ScottK: Will that work ^?
<Riddelll> Quintasan: sure
<Quintasan> ScottK: Would you consider saying something good if I wanted to get DD?
<ScottK> I'd want to have sponsored you first in Debian (if I haven't), but yes.
<debfx> Quintasan: are you a DM already?
<Quintasan> debfx: Not yet.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well, I want to update the whole telepathy-kde stack in Debian
<Quintasan> It's a hassle to keep it updated in Ubuntu without doing that
<ScottK> DM is probably what you want to start with then.
<Riddell> gosh, a littlegirl 
<littlegirl> Hey there! (:
<littlegirl> How are the docs coming along? I'm finally back at my computer after 10 months away.
<Riddell> littlegirl: people can spend 10 months away from their computers?
<Riddell> littlegirl: we've a new docs master ahoneybun who is doing interesting things
<Riddell> and valorie and Darkwing are doing interesting things with him
<littlegirl> You wouldn't think so, but it happened against our will and quite unexpectedly. I've missed it, and I can see from the piles of emails I'm still wading through that a lot has changed. I hope to be able to contribute to the docs again. (:
<littlegirl> Server burp.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can you make KTP uploads to Debian happen when I have everything building?
<littlegirl> Am I right that the docs are all on a wiki now and no longer done in DocBook?
<ScottK> Who's maintainer (and probably not today).
<ScottK> littlegirl: Welcome back.
<apachelogger_> Quintasan: I think ou are using it wrong
<apachelogger_> Quintasan: the script worked 2 months ago just fine
<Quintasan> ScottK: gkiagia is but he is no longer taking care of those
<Quintasan> apachelogger_: Maybe. I don't really care now, gotta update it in Debian.
<littlegirl> Thanks. (:
<lordievader> Good afternoon all :)
<Riddell> littlegirl: yes I think so
<ScottK> Quintasan: Debian KDE Extras Team is maintainer, so anyone in the team can upload it.
<ScottK> You can add yourself to uploaders.
<ScottK> I doubt I'll have time to sponsor before the weekend though.
<littlegirl> Riddell: Thanks. I'll have to learn a bit more about how they're doing things now, and once I install the new version of Kubuntu (still using 10.04, believe it or not), I'll hop back in and help with whatever they need. (:
<ScottK> Feel free to find someone else so I don't block (Ask on #debian-qt-kde)
<lordievader> littlegirl: Contact either valorie or ahoneybun, they are quite hard at work on the wiki.
<littlegirl> lordievader: Will do, thanks!
 * Riddell wonders why the bold highlighting doesn't work in rekonq for http://kyofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.4_saucy.html
<shadeslayer> Riddell: WFM
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/fSfsAjF.png
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that rekonq?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> mm, something spooky about mine then
<shadeslayer> spooky is one way to describe that :P
<shadeslayer> I wish LP had an undo feature for when your mouse goes crazy and just clicks on random things
<Riddell> does that often affect launchpad?
<shadeslayer> no, it often affects my crazy mouse
<shadeslayer> I think I need to get it replaced
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: get some decent hardware!
<Quintasan> says Quintasan whose intel core i5 reports 3 cores
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I've had this mouse for almost a year
<shadeslayer> I've used it *alot*
<shadeslayer> so I'm not surprised it's giving out
<shadeslayer> (*&(*&^
<shadeslayer> 50 KBps
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I would hardly call myself a docs master lol
* yofel_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | 4.10.4: S/WIP R/NEEDSTESTING Q/TODO P/TODO | Kubuntu Council election: Congratulations yofel, shadeslayer, and valorie | <apachelogger> all your channel are belong to me.
<yofel_> !testers | 4.10.4 is ready for testing in ninja PPA for raring
<ubottu> 4.10.4 is ready for testing in ninja PPA for raring: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<soee> yohoho :)
<soee> here i am
<soee> yofel_, yor private ppa ?
<yofel_> soee: in the private ppa
<lordievader> Whoo neat :)
<lordievader> Hmm, it seems the Ninja ppa is no longer on my pc. Would someone be so kind to pm it to me? :)
<yofel> lordievader: pm
<lordievader> :D
<BluesKaj> yofel , I don't have the ninjas ppa either 
<BluesKaj> ok yofel , got it thanks
<genii> I wonder how the ninjas stay stealthy in their Kubuntu Blue outfits
<lordievader> yofel: I see no errors/bugs at this time. It even seems faster, but that might be me...
<hrw> hello
<hrw> can kwin be used without opengl(es) support?
<hrw> cause on chromebook/armhf I lack both
<jessie> hrw: Yes, but you won't get pretty compositing features.
<jessie> Pretty sure it will be just like if you disabled the desktop effects option.
<hrw> jessie: I do not have window decoration even
<soee> yofel, no errors during upgrade
<BluesKaj> yofel . Riddell et al , noglitches with 4.10.4 so far
<lordievader> Quintasan: DDOS attacks.
<jessie> ^
<jessie> Lots of them. And so, Freenode is dying.
<ScottK> Same channel on OFTC then if this one goes.
<ahoneybun_> valorie_: ping
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | 4.10.4: S/WIP R/DONE Q/WIP P/TODO | Kubuntu Council election: Congratulations yofel, shadeslayer, and valorie | <apachelogger> all your channel are belong to me.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, OFTC?
<ScottK> Where the Debian IRC channels are.
<ScottK> oftc.net
<genii> BluesKaj: Different IRC network
<BluesKaj> ok , thanks ScottK , genii
<ahoneybun_> Hello
<ahoneybun_> valorie_: ping
<valorie_> ahoneybun_: pong
<ahoneybun_> valorie: only thing left is development
<valorie> well, until we come up with more work, lol
<valorie> ok, I'll write to the list
<valorie> I've been putting that off
<ahoneybun_> valorie: yep that's good
<ahoneybun_> valorie: Riddell says I'm the doc master lol
<valorie> you have been the engine, for sure
<ahoneybun_> Yep
<valorie> I hope that this is a group effort, and we defer to the experts who've been doing this for years
<ahoneybun_> Yea it seems to be so far
<valorie> littlegirl PM'd me about this effort, but so far I don't see her here
<ahoneybun_> Yea I saw that
<valorie> she worked on the docs quite a bit last year
<valorie> so it would be nice to see her here again
<ahoneybun_> Oh that will be great
<ahoneybun_> Also I made a tumblr for the project
<valorie> for Kubuntu?
<ahoneybun_> The docs
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> ok, address?
<valorie> dunno how much fossy stuff is on tumblr
<valorie> I am, but mostly for graphics, friends, and a bit of politics
<valorie> and doctor who, of course
<valorie> since it is fan central
<ahoneybun_> http://ahoneybun.tumblr.com/
<ahoneybun_> valorie: just for fun
<ahoneybun__> Still we are making progress
<soee> yofel, upgrade and reboot after (4.10.4) all fine (except i had black screen when trying to reboot - had to do hard reset)
<yofel> :/
<yofel> good that it works at least...
<soee> but this might be somehow related to my old laptop
<soee> the same i have problem with kded4
<valorie> ahoneybun: followed
<ahoneybun_> Hello
<ahoneybun_> valorie: ping
<valorie> dude, you don't have to ping
<valorie> just say what you have to say and use my nick
<jessie_> vHanda: Any news on my nepomuk?
<valorie> ahoneybun: I'm always here, or "here" via my bnc
<valorie> so just talk to me
<yofel> jessie_: what was your issue again? nepomuk just not starting? or does it crash?
<jessie_> yofel: Nepomuk doesn't start.
<yofel> jessie_: curious, what does your .kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/data/virtuosobackend/soprano-virtuoso.log say?
<yofel> A few days ago it stopped working on my other notebook too dure to a corrupt soprano-virtuoso.trx
<yofel> *due to
<jessie_> That appears to be the same issue that I'm having.
<jessie_> yofel: http://pastebin.com/rgx6cZAf
<yofel> jessie_: can you rename the soprano-virtuoso.trx and restart nepomuk?
<jessie_> yofel: And it's working again.
<jessie_> Looks like that is my problem.
<yofel> hm, so I guess it really is the same thing I had. Except that I have no idea what happened, and I don't even see anything particulary broken in the .trx - except maybe a really long DB.DBA.JSO_PIN_GRAPH line
<jessie_> yofel: Well, it's reproducible for me every time I remove all my nepomuk related config files.
<jessie_> It's only a matter of time until nepomuk refuses to start again.
<jessie> Also on a notebook, with SSD + HDD combo on here, not sure if that matters.
<yofel> hm, my notebook with the SSD+HDD combo works prefectly fine, it's my SSD notebook from work that had the issue here.
<yofel> Hasn't popped up again so far, so maybe it's the indexer choking on something specific and trying to store something invalid in the DB...
<yofel> I'm only guessing though
<jessie> An invalid character from a filename, maybe?
<Riddell> evening
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | 4.10.4: S/WIP R/DONE Q/WIP P/WIP | Kubuntu Council election: Congratulations yofel, shadeslayer, and valorie | <apachelogger> all your channel are belong to me.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-06
<ahoneybun> valorie: hey
<valorie> ahoneybun: still here?
<valorie> :( -- probably too late
<Tm_T> 4.10.4 packages installs just fine here
<Tm_T> seems to work too
<soee> good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<hrw> hi
<hrw> kdm in saucy greeted me with "@@@@to be replaced by destkopbase@@@@" like message. had to login at VT and use startx
<Riddell> hrw: how come you're using kdm?
<hrw> Riddell: I enabled it 3 years ago and it stayed that way
<Riddell> hrw: you're probably the only person still using it :)
<hrw> Riddell: and it was working until today
<Riddell> we should fix that indeed it's part of kde sc, but not a priority
<hrw> pulseaudio died as well ;(
<hrw> 'no sound cards available for configuration'
<Riddell> hrw: can you do suspend from kickoff menu?
<Riddell> yofel: can you bzr update kubuntu-automation?
<hrw> Riddell: it is desktop not laptop
<soee> hiho
<soee> Riddell, when are you planning to move 4.10.4 to official raring repos ?
<agateau> hrw: desktops can suspend as well
<hrw> agateau: with lot of suspend/hibernate problems in past I prefer not to play with it anymore
<Riddell> soee: dunno I'm still on saucy packaging
<agateau> hrw: then you'll never know if it's fixed :)
<hrw> agateau: ;D
<hrw> agateau: on my x86 laptop I tent to test it from time to time. last time checked it was still no working hibernation. suspend worked fine
<yofel> Riddell: on it
<BluesKaj> after the last update dist-upgrade , lightdm has to stopped from the TTY and then startx needs tobe used to get a desktop
<yofel> Riddell: ^
<yofel> BluesKaj: there are some logs in /var/log/lightdm/ - anything interesting in there?
<yofel> Riddell: updated and saucy page refreshed
<BluesKaj> yofel, let me check
<hrw> Riddell: installed lightdm + lightdm-kde-greeter. but it does not work:
<hrw> [+0.47s] DEBUG: Failed to load session file /usr/share/xgreeters/lightdm-gtk-greeter.desktop: No such file or directory
<hrw> should not it be autoswitched to kde one on install? or some user selection given?
<Riddell> certainly should
<Riddell> what's /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf say?
<Riddell> hrw: 
<hrw> Riddell: xubuntu and gtk greeter
<hrw> probably leftover from previous years when I had xfce
<Riddell> it runs   /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --keep-old --greeter=lightdm-kde-greeter --session=kde-plasma
<hrw> keep-old is a key
<Riddell> so I guess it won't change anything if you already have stuff set in there
<hrw> thanks
<BluesKaj> yofel, the lightdmlog doesn't show much but the x-0-greeter.log has this: http://pastebin.com/ZQ1H7geh
<hrw> ok, logged though lightdm
<Riddell> hrw: this you getting back into the full size world after all that linaro embeddedness?
<Riddell> yofel: could you just add the bzr update to the cron on k-a?
<hrw> Riddell: linaro was not so embedded
<hrw> Riddell: and I had kde on desktop for several years
<Riddell> excellent :)
<yofel> Riddell: I could actually do that, it's just a read only checkout anyway
<Peace-> Riddell: do you know why anti aliasing is not enabled by default ... on my channel a lots of people says the don't like fonts on kbuuntu 
<Peace-> Riddell: for me it's quite strange but lots of Ubuntu says font is better in ubutnu 
<Riddell> Peace-: um I'm pretty sure it is enabled by default
<BluesKaj> Peace-, fonts are a matter of taste as much as they are readable 
<Riddell> it would be very ugly if it wasn't
<hrw> Riddell: but for lightdm I will switch to unity greeter. kde one look does not appeal to me
<yofel> 10,25,40,55 *  * * * yofel cd /opt/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation/ && bzr up > /dev/null
<yofel> should do the trick
<Peace-> Riddell: i have no problem with them but often in ubuntu-it channel i see fonts sucks etc etc 
<yofel> Riddell: added
<BluesKaj> everyone was raving about ubuntu fonts at first except me ..they are readable but I didn't l;ike them 
<hrw> Riddell: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9P6tmxpB0-vV2t5VzQzcFcyTmc/edit?usp=sharing
<Riddell> Peace-: it'll be more subtle than just on/off if it exists, some screenshots would be helpful
<Riddell> hrw: lightdm breakage!
<Riddell> I have no idea what would cause that
<Riddell> hrw: you only have one monitor?
<hrw> Riddell: two monitors?
<Riddell> ah
<hrw> Riddell: kdm did not had problem (up to today)
<Peace-> Riddell: i am talking with the guy 
<Riddell> hrw: what version of kdm is that?
<hrw> Riddell: 4:4.10.3-0ubuntu5
<Riddell> hrw: put kdm and lightdm+2 monitors on my todo list for investigation
<BluesKaj> yofel, also I just noticed a nvidia graphics driver regression from the 319 to 313 
<hrw> Riddell: thanks
<BluesKaj> yup the nvidia driver has definitely regressed here , without any prompting from me 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how come to oxygen-icons for saucy in ppa?
<Riddell> or kajongg?
<shadeslayer> huh? We had other pressing matters last night on the Netrunner font
<shadeslayer> *front
<shadeslayer> so I think those 2 packages got left out
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-tegra3
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what about nvidia?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: X11 drivers for the Nexus 7 :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you have any experience with the oem stuff?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which oem stuff?
<shadeslayer> the oem setup thingum
<shadeslayer> oem-config-kde
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well I test it every release from the desktop
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but the way it gets run from some images (arm and nexus) it doesn't show in raring :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm not sure if this will work, but just an idea, wouldn't debootstrapping an image with kubuntu-active + x11 drivers + oem-config-kde work?
<shadeslayer> then we flash the kernel that's available from ubuntu with the standard ubuntu initrd and it /might/ just work
<shadeslayer> I'm just uncertain how oem-config-kde gets called
<Riddell> it'll be an upstart job no?
<shadeslayer> I guess ..
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just look at an image and see
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's what I'm doing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you send a test mail to rohangarg AT kubuntu dot org?
<shadeslayer> :S
<yofel> shadeslayer: not particulary good: <rohangarg@kubuntu.org>: User unknown in virtual alias table
<shadeslayer> still broken :(
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: did you guys see my saucy upgrade problems paste? a bit stuck there
<yofel> that's from <MAILER-DAEMON@fiordland.canonical.com>
<yofel> tsdgeos: you posted that where?
<shadeslayer> nope, the power just came back on, so catching up now
<tsdgeos> here
<tsdgeos> but then i timed our :D
<tsdgeos> -r+t
<tsdgeos> anyone http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/759794/ any clue?
<tsdgeos> seems nepomuk-core and nepomuk-core-runtime don't like eachother
<tsdgeos> ok, sudo apt-get install nepomuk-core-runtime nepomuk-core-
<tsdgeos> helped
<Riddell> tsdgeos: looking
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: seems like a file moved, should be an easy fix
<tsdgeos> seems like  nepomuk-core-runtime should have some info saying it replaces nepomuk-core or something?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> tsdgeos: missing replaces, workaround with dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/nepomuk-core-runtime_4%3a4.10.3-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<Riddell> I spotted one on kdepim as well
<Riddell> thanks for testing, will fix shortly
<tsdgeos> Riddell: the apt-get install line helped too, tells to install and remove at the same time, didn't know you could do that :-)
<BluesKaj> lightdm still isn't starting X , thought I'd mention that
<Riddell> BluesKaj: mm, lightdm starts?
<Riddell> cos that is X
<BluesKaj> yes , but it doesn't start the desktop boot sequence
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ^
<Riddell> BluesKaj: what do logs say?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, x-0-greeter.log : http://pastebin.com/CftRs513
<Riddell> BluesKaj: /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log more useful I think
<BluesKaj> not much there the last time Riddell , but I'll pastebin it
<BluesKaj> Riddell, http://pastebin.com/0RPCqXNb
<yofel> shadeslayer: that overwrite error is a fundamental issue with our post-merge workflow really
<Riddell> BluesKaj: Session 1820 running command /usr/sbin/lightdm-session /usr/bin/startkde
<yofel> nepomuk-core-runtime breaks/replaces nepomuk-core (<< 4:4.10.3) already
<yofel> that breaks for every new SRU we push out
<Riddell> BluesKaj: so that looks fine
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ~/.xsession-errors probabaly next to look at
<yofel> Riddell: btw. I fixed a bunch of overwrite errors for kdepim in bzr already
<Riddell> yofel: oh cool thanks
<BluesKaj> looks fine ,but there's no resonse Riddell , the greeter page just sits there 
<BluesKaj> response
<yofel> shadeslayer: what would make sense most, is to get 4.10.4 out in saucy, then someone needs to go through every repository and change all breaks/replaces to something like << 4.10.50 for those that were added for the merges
<shadeslayer> I'm not quite sure I follow what the issue here is
<shadeslayer> the file moved in saucy and you just add the breaks/replaces in saucy?
<shadeslayer> or did multiple files move all over the place that we don't know about?
<yofel> shadeslayer: yep
<yofel> that worked until 4.10.3 was published in raring
<yofel> as it really has to be << 4.10.50, not << 4.10.3 to not break anymore
<shadeslayer> I don't understand a word you're staying, please try again tomorrow :D
 * yofel isn't sure why we're even putting .4 in saucy in the first place, but forgot to think before we started
<yofel> shadeslayer: ok, let me try to explain what happened
<shadeslayer> hm, true, I didn't think as well
<yofel> we had 4.10.2 in raring
<yofel> we started merging with debian
<yofel> breaks replaces were added for the moved files and set to << 4.10.3 as packages got updated to 4.10.3 while at it
<yofel> we put 4.10.3 into raring-updates
<yofel> => breaks/replaces all became useless
<yofel> shadeslayer: see?
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> I totally forgot about that issue because we didn't merge for a year...
<shadeslayer> hehe
<BluesKaj> Riddell, here's the ~/.xsession-errors , http://pastebin.com/EH5FjQ1i
<yofel> IMO, the best way to work around it would be to never upload the merges to devel but set the breaks/replaces to << 4.X+1.80 right away
<jussi01> If anyone is looking to work from home on linux/embedded stuff, nomovok is hiring again. 
<yofel> we should probably talk about that at akademy
<jussi01> http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang=fi&jobID=8256994&index=0&anchor=8256994 and http://www.mol.fi/paikat/Job.do?lang=fi&jobID=8256440&index=1&anchor=8256440
<shadeslayer> yofel: please note that down somewhere or send to kubuntu-devel so that we do not forget
<yofel> shadeslayer: agreed, will do
<shadeslayer> yofel: make a new board on Trello for KDS?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: hum, can't see an obvious problem there
<Riddell> apport being broken might not help
<yofel> shadeslayer: you want to add one?
<shadeslayer> voila https://trello.com/board/kubuntu-developer-summit/51b0983365d452e4310026ad
<shadeslayer> please add lengthy explanation so that we can recall it at the conf :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: you need to add me first, and make me admin while at i
<yofel> t
<shadeslayer> yofel: done
<yofel> card added
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | 4.10.4: S/WIP R/DONE Q/TESTING P/TESTING | Kubuntu Council election: Congratulations yofel, shadeslayer, and valorie | <apachelogger> all your channel are belong to me.
<yofel> !testers | 4.10.4 is done for quantal and precise in the ninja PPA
<ubottu> 4.10.4 is done for quantal and precise in the ninja PPA: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<yofel> if nobody can test I'll have to rely on virtualbox
<Peace-> yofel: your ?screen resolution ? 
<yofel> Peace-: 1600x900 here
<BluesKaj> yofel, already on 4.10.4
<Peace-> yofel: if i ask you to test ksplash theme ? have you time ?
<Peace-> i guess no but ...
<yofel> Peace-: if it's a 5 minute job ping me in ~4h, otherwise weekend
<Riddell> yofel: I'm firing up a load of ec2s to test now
<yofel> thanks!
<Peace-> yofel: 1 minute :D just go here and try fabric http://susepaste.org/46179565
<yofel> I'll publish raring to the PPA in the meanwhile, people seem to be using it fine since yesterday
<yofel> Peace-: will still have to wait ~4h, sorry
<Peace-> yofel: no problem :D
<vHanda> yofel: I'm not sure what you mean about the nepomuk stuff. Can I help with something?
<yofel> vHanda: I seem to have hit the same issue as jessie a while ago: a corrupt soprano-virtuoso.trx preventing virtuoso from starting. Is there something I can give you to debug this?
<vHanda> yeah. He did send me his db as well
<vHanda> I couldn't make much sense
<vHanda> let me look at it again
<vHanda> actually, let me do it right now, otherwise I keep forgettings
<vHanda> *forgetting
<yofel> I don't have access to my relevant system right now so I can't send you the DB. The trx is http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/misc/soprano-virtuoso.trx.old
<vHanda> yofel: renaming the trx file fixes the issue?
<yofel> yep
<vHanda> I think I remember reading a similar bug report as well
<vHanda> I'll try reading the virtuoso docs about it
<vHanda> otherwise I can always add a patch to delete the trx file if virtuoso failed to start
<tsdgeos> guys, kdm package is borked
<tsdgeos> Theme=@@@ToBeReplacedByDesktopBase@@@
<tsdgeos> gives me a "could not locate @@@ToBeReplacedByDesktopBase@@@" at startup
<tsdgeos> saucy
<tsdgeos> Riddell: ↑↑↑
<Riddell> gosh another kdm user :)
<Riddell> tsdgeos: yeah I know, on my todo, but lightdm gets priority so probably not today
<tsdgeos> well, you broke my system
<tsdgeos> that's kind of sad
<BluesKaj> lightdm is still not opening the desktop here either 
<Riddell> mm it's be_better_at_honouring_user_kdm_theming.diff at fault, easy fix
<Riddell> -Instance: */KDMDATA "/themes/elarun"
<Riddell> +Instance: */ "@@@ToBeReplacedByDesktopBase@@@"
<Riddell> tsdgeos: fix that in kdm config ^^ ?
<tsdgeos> ok, tx
<Riddell> yofel: all of raring, quantal and precise dist-upgrade fine and run a plasma destop and a few apps in vnc
<yofel> yay, that should be good enough for the backports. I'll copy them
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | 4.10.4: S/WIP R/PPA Q/DONE P/DONE | Kubuntu Council election: Congratulations yofel, shadeslayer, and valorie | <apachelogger> all your channel are belong to me.
<ScottK> Looks like a bad merge from Debian as DesktopBase is a Debianism that I think we don't use.
<Riddell> yeah I missed it
<Riddell> fixed in 4.10.4
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<ScottK> Bug 982889 needs fixing for kdm too.
<ubottu> bug 982889 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Saucy) "X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/982889
<ScottK> (it's already fixed for lightdm)
<Riddell> looks complex
 * Riddell runs ./kubuntu-archive-upload for 4.10.4
<BluesKaj> nope , lightdm still doesn't load the desktop after logging in ...anyway BBL 
<genii> BluesKaj: On raring with ninjas ppa, or saucy ?
<Riddell> meh can't run ./kubuntu-archive-upload in an ec2 cos python keyring insists on having a password on cli
<saidinesh5> http://paste.kde.org/759998/
<saidinesh5> this is interesting
<saidinesh5> but the stock amarok works
<Mamarok> you seem to have permission isuses...
<yofel>  /media/Data -> FAT or NTFS?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | 4.10.4: S/WIP R/PPA Q/PPA P/PPA | Kubuntu Council election: Congratulations yofel, shadeslayer, and valorie | <apachelogger> all your channel are belong to me.
<BluesKaj> genii, on saucy
<genii> BluesKaj: I did dist-upgrade earlier today and rebooted, no issue with lightdm  ( using lightdm-kde-greeter on Saucy with standard repos + xorg-edgers PPA, kubuntu  PPAs ( backports, beta, experimental, ppa ), VLC daily PPA, webupd8 team Oracle Java PPA, mozilla daily PPA
<genii> KDE reports version as KDE Development Platform: 4.10.3
<BluesKaj> genii, I'm running KDE 4.10.4 
<genii> BluesKaj: Different lightdm-kde-greeter version maybe?
<genii> apt-cache policy reports 0.3.2.1-0ubuntu4  for the version here
<BluesKaj> genii, dunno , but I installed 4.10.4 yesterday and all seemed well until i updated/upgraded this morning ...it's not a big deal to login with the tty and stopping lightdm and doing startx , but it should be reported nonetheless
<BluesKaj> genii, bte apt-cache policy "whatapp" ?
<BluesKaj> err btw
<BluesKaj> bbiab , gonna check postbox
<genii> BluesKaj: k
<ahoneybun> hello all valorie Darkwing
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: fine yourself?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Doing good, was about to look at the welcome page :)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: nice :)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Can we edit teh theme? There are two css files that throw a 404.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: theme?
<lordievader> I guess it is related to the theme.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: These two dont exist: http://paste.kde.org/760058/
<ahoneybun> lordievader: where are you seeing that/
<ahoneybun> ?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Source of probably all the pages.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Press ctrl + u
<ahoneybun> I don't think we have access to the css
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Well it's only a minor thing.
<ahoneybun> oh
<lordievader> ahoneybun: The welcome page is fine imo, don't know what to add/change to make it better...
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I just wanted someone to take a look
<lordievader> ahoneybun: :)
<ahoneybun> :) thats good to hear then
<ahoneybun> how is the basic page?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Haven't worked on it the past couple of days.
<lordievader> I have the feeling the Wired section goes into too much detail.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: thats fine for the wiki, it can be a bit in detail it will be cut a bit on the iso
<lordievader> ahoneybun: What I mean is, we target beginners (I usually picture my mom for this sort of thing), telling them ip assignment goes through dhcp is way too much for them. My mother wouldn't know what dhcp is, let alone how it works.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: oh yea make it easier then :)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Will do.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: your example of your mother is perfect for who we are trying to target
<lordievader> ahoneybun: ;) I know
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Is it in English grammer common to add a comma (,) in front of an 'and' when summing things up? (In dutch it isn't)
<ahoneybun> I think that might be my errors
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Okay cool, fixed it ;)
<ahoneybun> nice
<yofel> hm...
 * yofel has no issues with lightdm on current saucy. (4.10.3)
<BluesKaj> yofel, 4.10.4 here
<BluesKaj> saucy
<lordievader> Hmm, guess I need to update then, still running 4.10.3 on my saucy install.
<lordievader> Wait, 4.10.4b1 is released somewhere next week, are you sure BluesKaj that you are running 4.10.4?
<yofel> lordievader: 4.10.4 is in ninjas
<yofel> you're talking about 4.10.80 ;)
<BluesKaj> absolutely sure , lordievader
<lordievader> Oh I'm confused with 4.11b1 that gets released  june 12.
<lordievader> Time to add the ninjas ppa to the saucy install :)
<yofel> ah well
 * yofel does the same
<yofel> the eeePC is only used for testing anyway lately
<ahoneybun> can I get any help with making bespin?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: excellent work on the Basic page so far!
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Thank you :D
<ahoneybun> lordievader: love what you did with the repositories part
<lordievader> ahoneybun: How is the bit under networking?
<BluesKaj> ok ,back ..ISP is binging in new fibre optic service in nearby ities , but not in my town yet :(
<lordievader> ahoneybun: The verbose thingies you mean?
<BluesKaj> cities
<ahoneybun> yes those
<ahoneybun> deb something
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Thought it made it more readable.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: for sure ;)
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger_> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> apachelogger_: pong
<apachelogger_> ScottK: can you rescore builds?
<ScottK> Yes.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: bumping these two would help me a lot :) https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/kfilebox/+build/4648530 https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/kfilebox/+build/4648529
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Done.
<ahoneybun_> valorie: work is going swimmingly
<apachelogger_> ScottK: thanks <3
<ahoneybun__> Hello all
<valorie> ahoneybun: glad to hear it!
<valorie> I'm enjoying the digging I'm doing for these software pages
<valorie> I want them to be correct though, about what is included in the default install
<valorie> ahoneybun__: not quite sure what your last statement in the trello means
<valorie> punctuation helps clarity!
<ahoneybun__> valorie: glad to hear what?
<ahoneybun__> I mean whatever you think would make docs better I will help
<valorie> glad to hear that the work goes swimmingly
<ahoneybun__> Yep
<valorie> ok, well: just add stuff to the bottom section as you think of it, even if you don't have time to write down descriptions or get links
<valorie> I keep looking over all the pages and fixing anything I see
<ahoneybun__> That's great :-) 
<valorie> I've been looking at sites which have lists like "best linux software" to see what people are likely to be looking for
<valorie> if it looks good and we have it in the repositories i add it
<ahoneybun__> Awesome
<valorie> we should get steam in even if we have to link to a page about how specifically to get it working
<valorie> about which I haven't a clue
<valorie> but I know the interest is high
<valorie> same with skype, much as i dislike it's closed nature
<valorie> people want it
<valorie> at least until they figure out the free alternatives
<valorie> also, what do you think about a accessibility section?
<ahoneybun__> That is a important goal of KDE as well as Kubuntu
<valorie> yes indeed
<valorie> I don't know much about it, although I hang out in the #kde-accessibility chan
<valorie> but perhaps we can get one of the devels there to help us get it right
<ahoneybun__> Yea
<valorie> fregl in particular is really passionate and knowledgeable
<ahoneybun__> Store.steam powered.com/about has the deb file
<valorie> yashshah is a friend of mine
<valorie> so perhaps do a page about "how to install and use steam in kubuntu
<valorie> and when it's done, link to that from the /software/games page?
<ahoneybun__> But it in the games subpage and link to the basic page that deals with installing debs?
<valorie> possibly we should have a Communication software page too, although that doesn't seem to be a menu tab
<ahoneybun__> Those fall under internet
<valorie> I think Steam should have its own page
<valorie> because of the interest
<valorie> just my opinion
<ahoneybun__> True
<valorie> if our goal is to have our docs read and used, we have to cater to the audience we want
<ahoneybun__> Yea I mostly want them to be useful to all basic and advanced but also to the impaired
<valorie> basic is most important, because that's for our new users
<valorie> but I think we want to appeal to the average linux user too
<valorie> who might be hunting for a new distro
<ahoneybun__> But to do that we need it have information they need
<valorie> they will know what they *require* in the way of apps
<valorie> and so google should send them our way
<ahoneybun__> I wanted a KDE distro that worked
<valorie> I see people ask that question in #kde all the time
<valorie> "what's the best KDE distro"
<valorie> and the answer sort of depends on who is listening/responding
<valorie> I'd love to see us always mentioned
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun__> I think arch and Kubuntu has the pure KDE 
<valorie> but we should appeal to more general linux users too
<valorie> not just people who already love KDE
<valorie> lots of people are fed up with unity and gnome
<valorie> anyway, it's dinner time
<valorie> and I won't be back for about 4 more hours
<valorie> I'll work more then
<ahoneybun__> Steam as /software/games/stean.?
<ahoneybun__> Steam
<valorie> sure, that works
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-07
<ahoneybun> hello all
<ahoneybun> valorie: have we thought about how we are going to describe how to install steam/
<valorie> ahoneybun: no clue, because I've never used it
<ahoneybun> http://blog.davidglover.org/2013/02/15/kubuntu-steam/
<ahoneybun> this helped me
<valorie> well, his method looks overly complicated to me
<valorie> is it really true that it's only available through the ubuntu software center?
<valorie> I hate that pile of *^*&%
<ahoneybun> yea well you can get the deb file from the steam website
<ScottK> If it's available through the software center, JontheEchidna ought to be able to figure out how to get it into Muon SC too.
<valorie> that's worth writing to the -devel list about, i think
<valorie> our users should not have to install something or dl the .deb
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you see bug 1186376 - seems like something we ought to have U/I for too.
<ubottu> bug 1186376 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "should support setting of whether or not to include phased updates" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186376
<valorie> or you can file a bug, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> yea agreed
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> probably the best idea
<ahoneybun> where is muon hosted? bugs.kde.org?
<valorie> launchpad should be fine, right?
<valorie> this is a kubuntu issue
<ScottK> valorie: It's on bugs.kde.org and it's not like it's use for anything else.
<ScottK> I guess wherever JontheEchidna prefers.
<valorie> ah, boo
<ahoneybun> I see that it is on bugs.kde.org
<valorie> I was hoping it would be more widely used
<ScottK> It's almost in Debian.
<ahoneybun> it is for debian
<valorie> cool!
<ahoneybun> well for debian and those based
<valorie> right
<valorie> it at least gets it more used, more tested, more known
<ahoneybun> valorie: ScottK https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon
<ahoneybun> it is not just muon though
<ahoneybun> you can not find it in the repos with apt-cache search
<valorie> that's bizarre
<valorie> perhaps there is a special repository
<ahoneybun> like it is not even in the iso at all but somehow is added with the install of USC
<ahoneybun> darn beshell is so confusing
<ahoneybun> valorie: I found why
<ahoneybun> it is a deeper Kubuntu thing
<ahoneybun> problem
<valorie> well, I think that this would be a good problem for us to solve
<valorie> our linux gamers want steam
<ahoneybun> USC added a ppa
<ahoneybun> https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/steam/ubuntu
<ahoneybun> valorie: hey I'm going to be host at denny's now
<ahoneybun> a host
<ahoneybun> I just got 4.10.4
<ahoneybun> some parts it seems
<valorie> grrr, our users shouldn't have to add a ppa either
<valorie> there should be a partners repository, at least
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> valorie: any news about the development subpage
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> not sure; just got home
<valorie> haven't checked email yet
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> I got a email from littlegirl
<valorie> no one has edited the page
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> cool, I got one reply
<ahoneybun> lordievader has been making great changes to the basic and getting involved pages
<lordievader> Whoo I'm being praised :D
<lordievader> Good morning everyone.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: good morning lol
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> I'll look at stuff in a few mins
<valorie> gotta get something to eat first
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> lordievader: yes I like the changes a lot
<lordievader> :D
<ahoneybun> \o/
<soee> good morning
<ahoneybun> soee: good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee 
<ahoneybun> away I go 
<shadeslayer> :S
 * Riddell wonders how grantlee ended up in universe
<shadeslayer> xnox: so, turns out if I change line 506 in ./ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py to : if self.combobox.count() > 0 : self.combobox.clear() it doesn't give me the bug anymore
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you check if you can reproduce bug 1187762
<ubottu> bug 1187762 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[ubiquity-frontend-kde] language drop down list closes on first click" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187762
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok, give me 20 mins
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any luck?
<dantti> do you guys know that usb-boot-creator is broken to install kubuntu images on usb right?
<BluesKaj> HI all
<jussi> dantti: since when? 
<jussi> dantti: you are getting the "boot:" prompt? 
<jussi> dantti: if so, use a larger usb - that was the issue for me
<dantti> jussi: I have 13.04 installed, whenever I try to "burn" an iso of kubuntu to a pen drive it fails saying Gnu/version is not right (something like that...)
<dantti> the pen drive has 8gb and installs fine with unetbootin
<dantti> the issue happens with the gnome version too, so either the iso has something different or just that the usb-creator-core got broken
<jussi> strange, Ive not had that issue.
<jussi> and I made a usb just 2 days ago
<dantti> I tried 13.10 iso and got the same issue btw
<dantti> don't think I tried the Ubuntu iso
<yofel> dantti: can you share your ~/.cache/usb-creator.log ? (If it's still at that place)
<dantti> I think it is, let me look
<dantti> yofel: ValueError: Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'  http://paste.opensuse.org/94476799
<dantti> yofel: the full file has 2.4 mb
<dantti> there you have the py trace
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> I've always used dd
<shadeslayer> xnox: can you point me to where ubiquity caches things?
<xnox> shadeslayer: debconf database, /var/lib/partman, /var/lib/ubiquity, just widgets in your toolkit preserving state..... what do you mean?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't think I can recreate it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: odd, are you running this on actual hardware?
<shadeslayer> because I can't reproduce it on VBox and KVM
<shadeslayer> but can reproduce on actual hardware
<shadeslayer> xnox: widgets ....
<xnox> shadeslayer: hmm... i never touched kde-qt frontend so no idea. in gtk all pages are actually pages of the notebook, and if the widget is never destroyed "going back" to previous page, will show everything as it was.
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> ( FWIW my count fix does not work, I was falsely led into thinking it works by my VM )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes on a live image from last week where kwin doesn't work properly, doing a dist-upgrade now
<Riddell> live hardware
<shadeslayer> okie
<shadeslayer> so when you click the drop down list for the very first time in the live session it shows you the list
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<dantti> funny creating the disk with the i386 image worked :/
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I can reliably reproduce it 
<Peace-> dantti: ?? 
<yofel> dantti: I'll take a look once I'm back from work, thanks for the trace in any case
<dantti> yofel: ok, np :) sadly I'm having a hard time to reinstall it on my macbook :P
<yofel> I usually use dd so haven't tried usb-creator in quite a while
<Riddell> usb-creator is quite badly maintained generally :(
<shadeslayer> xnox: so I started ubiquity with -d and added some self.debug and print calls in ubi-language.py , but I don't see anything on the console
<leandrosansilva> Hello to all. It seems there's a bug in older than 4.8.4 Qt with makes kdevelop crashes due a problem in libQTScript
<leandrosansilva> I'm using the kubuntu-ppa and the qt version in 12.04 is 4.8.2
<leandrosansilva> kdevelop almost doesn't keep running for a few minutes due this bugs
<leandrosansilva> Is there a repository for kubuntu 12.04 with a packaged qt 4.8.4?
<leandrosansilva> I'm using the backports
<Riddell> ug, qtscript, our nemesis
<Riddell> yofel did an update for that for amarok no?
<yofel> Riddell: I didn't get to it yet... 
<yofel> it's only fixed in saucy so far, and I could copy the ppa package for raring, but everything else is still TODO
<leandrosansilva> And is there any "easy" way to package qt 4.8.4 manually for precise?
<leandrosansilva> any scripts?
<Riddell> leandrosansilva: is this easily reproducable?
<Riddell> cos updating kdevelop is on my todo after calligra (which I'm onto now)
<leandrosansilva> Riddell, yes, it is. Currently even I compiling kdevelop with dbg support, it generates useless backtraces because the thread which crashes does this due qtscript. I'm installing dbg support in qt right know (it takes a long time, internet in Brazil is really slow). But as soon I get a valid backtrace I'll report you
<leandrosansilva> I recompile kdevelop from master branch almost every week
<leandrosansilva> with -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug
<leandrosansilva> and the problem always happens outside its code
<leandrosansilva> Riddell, here's a backtrace showing something happening in kate+libqtscript
<leandrosansilva> http://paste.kde.org/760628/
<Riddell> leandrosansilva: so this is kdevelop in master?
 * Riddell out to hot desking
 * shadeslayer waves fist at ubiquity
<yofel> leandrosansilva: how did you get that kate crash?
<leandrosansilva> Riddell. yes, it's kdevelop from master. In fact its from last week. I haven't updated in the current week, but that errors have been happening for a long time
<leandrosansilva> yofel, I've just installed *.dbg stuffs from qt.  as kdevelop crashed in the middle of the update, it may have cought something from kate (I think). I'm trying to crash kdevelop again here to get a valid backtrace 
<yofel> thanks
<leandrosansilva> But it doesn't want to crach anymore. Maybe becuse I'm running it inside gdb...
<yofel> hehe
<shadeslayer> this makes no sense at all -.-
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1188590] old version of Qt 4.8 causes crashes in various Qt applications @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1188590 (by Sven B.)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<menace> Hi, will be KDE 4.11[.x] imported into the kubuntu-backports for 12.04?
<lordievader> Is lightdm in Saucy broken? Since today I can no longer login normally, must say that I have enabled the ninja ppa yesterday.
<yofel> menace: yet to be determined, but it looks possible so far
<menace> "possible" sounds like 50:50 chance :D
<yofel> well, the dev branch still builds for precise in project neon, so it's not impossible. But nobody took a closer look at how well it works yet
<yofel> lordievader: probably the same issue BluesKaj had I guess?
<lordievader> Not sure, might be. BluesKaj you around?
<BluesKaj> yofel, lordievader yeah , I still have the login issue ...lord did you lose your permissions for alsa , i had to re-add my username to the audio group 
<lordievader> All I see is the blue/purple background and after a while I get "There was a system error" message (or something along those lines)
<BluesKaj> lordievader,^
<lordievader> BluesKaj: With permission for alsa you mean if I'm still in the audio group?
<BluesKaj> I don't get an error at login , lightdm just doesn'r do anything
<lordievader> That might be Unity related then.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yes check your audio group
<lordievader> I'm still in the audio group, BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> ok lordievader thanks ...maybe just an anomaly here , but it seems odd
<BluesKaj> anyway i have my audio cards setup and working 
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Is there a bug-report on this?
<BluesKaj> I reported the login issue here , i didn't bother filing a bug since I seemed to be the only user affected at the time
<BluesKaj> my logs are showing apport errors again 
<BluesKaj> for eg ERROR: apport (pid 16497) Wed Jun  5 08:57:33 2013: is_closing_session(): no DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS in environment
<yofel> hm, do you still have that upstart user session thing enabled?
<lordievader> yofel: I think I do, what file was that again?
<yofel> I forgot, lets see if I find that in the backlog
<BluesKaj>  File "/usr/share/apport/apport", line 54, in drop_privileges
<BluesKaj>     stat = os.stat('/proc/' + pid)
<BluesKaj> oops . my apologies
<yofel> lordievader: /etc/upstart-xsessions
<lordievader> yofel: Ah thank you, yes kde-plasma is still in there. I'll test if removing it fixes the problem.
<lordievader> Thank you yofel, removing the line fixed the problem. BluesKaj perhaps this works for you too.
<yofel> :S
<lordievader> So the upstart thingie is broken?
<yofel> it does look so if disabling it fixed your session
<yofel> Riddell: ^ if you could take a look. I probably won't before Sunday
<lordievader> yofel: What is actually the advantage of using upstart here instead of, euhmm, doing it the normal way?
<yofel> I believe it allows better isolation of individual sessions. I didn't have time to look much at it yet
<yofel> it's supposed to allow removal of ubiquity-dm which would make the session management on the live disk easier
<BluesKaj> ok , removed it ...brb 
<Riddell> lordievader: what's up?
<debfx> lordievader: it allows you to use upstart session jobs. for example you can define jobs that run an application when you plug in a specific usb device.
<lordievader> That is neat :D Too bad it doesn't seem to work :(
<lordievader> Riddell: Well since today if the "kde-plasma" line is present in the /etc/upstart-xsession file I cannot login to the KDE desktop.
 * yofel notes that this is with 4.10.4 from the PPA
<BluesKaj> yup, kde-plasma removal works ..logged in fine 
<Riddell> mm, we've got a of couple of weeks before that gets made default so it'll need looked into
<Riddell> need to see if it's something in the merged packages of 4.10.4 that makes the difference or something external
<lordievader> Yes, ninja ppa is activated.
<BluesKaj> oh yeah , meant to ask , where can i find the  GPG key for yofel ninja ppa ?
<BluesKaj> tired of looking at the erors
<yofel> BluesKaj: gpg key?
<yofel> BluesKaj: you mean the deb line for the apt sources?
<BluesKaj> yes
<yofel> BluesKaj: I'll pm you mine. For private PPA's every person with access gets a personal access key from launchpad.
<BluesKaj> hmm, not working for me , still erroring and complaining about GPG key for your ppa , yofel , if drop the deb off the URL I get your login but then it 404s
<yofel> BluesKaj: meh, it's friday and I'm tired. You're getting an untrusted warning because the gpg key is missing?
<Quintasan> \p
<Quintasan> \o*
 * Quintasan fails at greeting
<BluesKaj> yofel, well , let's not get hung up on it ..it's no biggie 
<Quintasan> That said I somehow managed to pass two subjects
<yofel> BluesKaj: can you pastebin the warning please? I'll tell you how to fix it then
<yofel> Quintasan: \o/
<yofel> Quintasan: and it looks like we're both glad it's friday :P
<Quintasan> How did I do that is a mystery to me
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Are you looking for this: http://systembash.com/content/apt-get-update-gpg-key-errors-and-fix/
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm not, calculus 2 next Tuesday
<Quintasan> and as much as I don't like it I don't think I will pass that
<yofel> yeah, that page is essentially right, though I always wonder why people go an extra way when adding keys batching commands together
<yofel> just 'sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key>' is enough
<BluesKaj> yofel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5742093/
<yofel> BluesKaj: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com B2C30B9A0945A8E2
<yofel> after that run update again
<BluesKaj> lordievader, i tried that app before and stopped working so i haven't bothered with it lately
<yofel> as for the backports, those have nothing for saucy yet that's why they 404
<BluesKaj> yofel, doh!
 * BluesKaj facepalms
<BluesKaj> yeah i commented them already
<BluesKaj> guess my short term memory is getting shorter
<yofel> well, I would like launchpad to simply do a blank initialization of every PPA sometimes too :/
<yofel> would make my sources management easier...
<yofel> bbl
<BluesKaj> muon is a pita , the changes made in the sources.list aren't reflected there after an update , have to edit it manually
<BluesKaj> it's been like that for a while 
<ahoneybun> valorie: check out the steam page
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Have you changed it? Did you read my comment, btw?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I read and commented back, I added a ss
<Riddell> tariq: not e-mailed yet?
<Quintasan> Riddell: While I'm at reminding you to mail me the tablet someday. I just got back the damn tshirt from post office
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Still want the Kubuntu tshirt?
<Riddell> Quintasan: t-shirt?
<Riddell> Quintasan: tablet is in the post
<Quintasan> Riddell: Good, tshirt, polo, whatever you call it
<Quintasan> You gave me two at UDS and I was supposed to send one to Darkwing, I did but he said he doesn't have it and they didn't return it either
<Quintasan> But now I found a ticket in postbox saying like "bro we have your package back"
<Quintasan> I wonder how the hell did they manage to do that.
<Riddell> not improbable, I remember sending a box of kubuntu CDs to freeflyi1g and getting it back some months later
<Quintasan> Well, that said if Darkwing gives me his new address I will send him one of those.
<ahoneybun> Quintasan: tshirt!
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: Hm?
<ahoneybun> I would love a kubuntu tshirt show my pride!
<BluesKaj> unfortunately most T's don't come in my size ...but I can live without a kubuntu T , since ppl would be asking incessant questions about kubuntu, which will eventually bore me to tears
<Quintasan> Sorry, I've got only two of those and I want one for myself :P
<ahoneybun> Quintasan: that's ok I just would like a official one sometime
<ahoneybun> just in general
<ahoneybun> lordievader: you there?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: have you see the progress
<ahoneybun> ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you can order some business cards if you want something official
<Riddell> ahoneybun: nope, what's new?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs
<BluesKaj> question , what's kubuntu ? Answer , It's a computer operating system , Question what's a computer opersting system , ad nauseum ...blah blah
<BluesKaj> made the mistake of wearing a "cranky Geeks" T-shirt to a gig ...big mistake :(
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: Can I edit those right away if I see something wrong or you want me to report that?
<ahoneybun> Quintasan: edit just make a comment somewhere
<Quintasan> I see.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: how is working on the wiki?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how is it going or how do I like using the wiki?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: how do you like?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I like the wiki it
<ahoneybun> it's pretty easy to me but I have some more to learn from lordievader
<Riddell> hah, you say that and now I'm getting "Internal Server Error" from the wiki
<yofel> same here
<ahoneybun> Riddell: that seems to happen a bit when a lot of people are trying to view/edit it I think
<yofel> now it works
<ahoneybun> Riddell: have you read the kubuntu-devel list
<ahoneybun> ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: valorie's request for devel docs review is still in my unread box alas
 * yofel notes that software-properties-kde can handle 'ppa:foo/bar' URL's too
<yofel> even if the UI itself doesn't say so
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<Quintasan> ScottK: Did you get around to signing my key?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Back, you know the whole Moin wiki is new to me too ;)
<ahoneybun> lordievader: quick learner then
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I read man/help pages ;)
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> what is the diffence between the 64-bit and the MAC 64-bit images?
<ahoneybun> valorie: I believe that we should have a video meeting again to look at what we have so far and brainstorm for more content.
<ScottK> ahoneybun: There are some specific Mac variants that won't boot the normal image.  IIRC shadeslayer knows which ones.
<ahoneybun> oh ok my MacBook boots the normal 64 bit one
<ScottK> It's only a few specific ones that don't.
<sheytan> hey guys
<sheytan> any iso with 13.10 and kernel 3.9?
<sheytan> i would like to test the OPTIMUS driver stuff
<yofel> sheytan: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ - no guarantee that it works
<sheytan> yofel: thanks! :)
<Hubert-01> Is there life out there? 
<Hubert-01> It's so quiet here
<valorie> are you kidding? I finally finished reading the backlog, lol
<genii> Hubert-01: Sometimes they get to the yelling and screaming when there's a problem :) Just not right now.
<valorie> too busy!
<Hubert-01> oh, I've got no problem 
<ahoneybun> valorie: what?
<valorie> I just finished working more on the steam page, and gave some feedback on trello
<valorie> didn't ping you in particular though
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<Riddell> valorie: is steam easy to get working?
<valorie> no idea
<valorie> but i know it's popular
<valorie> therefore we should mention it in our docs
<Riddell> yeah
<valorie> also: we should make it easier
<ahoneybun> Riddell: you need a private ppa to get it that is added when you install USC
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> USC being ubuntu software centre?
<ahoneybun> yes
<Riddell> I thought we didn't allow adding PPAs automatically
<ahoneybun> it said it was added
<ahoneybun> added by software center
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yes automatically
<yofel> ahoneybun: USC or steam?
<Riddell> ScottK: isn't there a policy against packages doing that?
<yofel> I know steam adds a repository for itself, but USC should't be allowed to do that
<yofel> though steam is trivial to install really
<ahoneybun> If I installed USC then steam though it
<ahoneybun> yofel: not to a new user
<yofel> ahoneybun: installing the downloaded .deb doesn't work?
<yofel> it did for me
<ahoneybun> yofel: I'm not saying it did not work, just not installable though Muon
<yofel> ah
<valorie> as I understand it, humble bundles are available ONLY through the USC
<valorie> not even cli
<yofel> yeah, that doesn't have the 3rd party section USC has
<valorie> sucks that they force the pile of *^*^% on everyone for that
<ahoneybun> yofel: maybe when steam is installed then it adds the repo
<yofel> ahoneybun: right, it does add one so I guess that's the one you mean
<ScottK> Doing which?
<ahoneybun> valorie: you can use the deb files
<ahoneybun> yofel: I think so
<valorie> for humble bundle?
<ahoneybun> but for some reason you can't see steam to install without USC
<ahoneybun> valorie: yea on the download page
<valorie> ok, then that should be added to the steam page
<valorie> I have wrong /incomplete info
<ahoneybun> valorie: that's what I do
<ahoneybun> ok so even with the repo I can't see steam in muon 
 * valorie is working on internet page atm
<ahoneybun> muon package manager can see the launcher, muon software center sees nothing
<ahoneybun> and cli can see it all
<ahoneybun> so maybe the ppa does not do the work
<ScottK> MSC, by design, only sees things that are applications that users may want to install directly.  It doesn't show libraries and "technical things".
<ScottK> There's a package with a list of what's an application, but I don't recall it's name.
<ScottK> MSC doesn't internally decide.
<yofel> it decides from app-install-data, no?
<ScottK> Yes.  or apt-xapian-index, if that's not the same thing.
<yofel> steam certainly isn't part of app-install-data as it's 3rd party, even if it ships a steam.desktop
<valorie> ahoneybun: I don't have time today to fix that steam page, so I hope you can do so
<valorie> another busy night tonight
<utusan> is 4.11 in for saucy?
<yofel> utusan: there is no 4.11 for another 5 days when we *start* working on it. Might be in for alpha1 (due 21st I think)
<utusan> yofel: Thanks, I can wait bec looks like there's a ton of 4.10.3 updates when 4.10.4 is out already
<yofel> utusan: do you mean 4.10.4 or 4.11? .4 was uploaded to saucy yesterday
<utusan> kubuntu has this annoying habit  of dumping updates of the prev version when a newer version is out
<yofel> if it's not fully available yet then it's probably stuck in the build queue
<utusan> yeah it's .3 still
<yofel> utusan: uh, we do have .4 in the PPA's for 12.04-13.04 though
<yofel> saucy just had the lowest priority
<utusan> BTW congrats yofel 
<yofel> thanks ^^
<yofel> utusan: yep, most of .4 for saucy is stuck in -proposed because armhf and powerpc are a bit slow. Should be mostly done tomorrow I would say
<utusan> I'll just wait for 4.11
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-08
<Darkwing> Quintasan: ping
<murthy> hello everyone
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hi murthy 
<murthy> Riddell: hi, good to talk to you after a long time
<yofel> it's a murthy!
<murthy> yofel:  hello, I am happy to hear from you \o/
<murthy> yofel: how are you
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that ubiquity bug turned out to be a Qt bug
<shadeslayer> and Eike wrote a workaround
<yofel> murthy: quite well. Life gotten a bit more quite on your side now?
<murthy> yofel: no I was busy with my exams, Now I am free finally :)
<yofel> good to hear :)
<murthy> best wishes for the kubuntu team for the success on business side
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi murthy 
<BluesKaj> after yesterdays upgrades i no longer have Kate installed ..wasn't paying attention , that will teach me . :(
<BluesKaj> it's in dependency hell
<murthy> BluesKaj: are you testing a daily build?
<BluesKaj> now all my textfiles open in libreoffice
<murthy> BluesKaj: 13.04?
<BluesKaj> murthy, nope , just upgrading everyday , when I installed saucy there was no daily build
<BluesKaj> 13.10
<murthy> oh
<murthy> I haven't tried saucy yet
<BluesKaj> was very good up until yesterday
<ScottK> BluesKaj: What happens if you sudo apt-get install kate
<BluesKaj> ScottK,heh it installed without the dependency problems , yesterday it wouldn't ..weird
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: by any chance you're not running -proposed right?
<shadeslayer> ( just making sure )
<Quintasan> Darkwing: pong?
<BluesKaj> aamof I  am running proposed , yes , ScottK , should I comment it?
<ScottK> BluesKaj: Yes.
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, rather
<ScottK> Proposed is where stuff gets built so it's in a consistent state before being copied to the release pocket.
<shadeslayer> please do not run -proposed
<shadeslayer> atleast not on dev releases
<BluesKaj> now that Kate is successfully installed again , right
<ScottK> BluesKaj: No, not ever.
<ScottK> (for the development release)
<BluesKaj> was asked to run it on the kde upgraqde I beleive
<ScottK> Please find out how you were asked to do so, so we can fix it.
<ScottK> For the development release that's always wrong.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Wasn't that on Raring?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I don't recall , my short term memory is quite short ...but if it was for raring then I misread the request 
<BluesKaj> looked thru the IRC logs , but I can't find where proposed was suggested , ScottK . I'm sure it's over a week ago , because I see no references to it as far back as June 1st
<ScottK> BluesKaj: OK.  For the devel series, do not EVER run proposed and if someone suggests it to you, tell them they are wrong.  Thanks for looking.  post-release, SRU's in proposed do need testing from time to time, so that's different.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, ok, duly noted , thanks
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1106271] systemsettings does not start @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1106271 (by piotrekw1)
<ahoneybun> hello valorie
<valorie> greetings
<ahoneybun_> valorie: whats up
<valorie> just got back from an early appt
<valorie> gah, so tired from lack of sleep
<valorie> but it was a nice drive
<valorie> this entire week has been super busy
<valorie> nice to do docs and think about something else entirely
<ahoneybun_> cool
<valorie> oh, haha: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JSahEDRjvw (riddell will like)
<ahoneybun_> valorie: I was saying to use the include tag like lordievader put in the basic page on the game page to link to the /software/games/steam page
<ahoneybun_> also I added a screenshot to the steam page
<valorie> cool
<valorie> well, I thought of a way to shorten the game page without removing content
<valorie> I really don't want the steam content to show on the game page though
<valorie> it's still gonna be looooong
<valorie> and people don't like to scroll
<valorie> so I'll work on that main games page for a bit
<valorie> yes, I saw the screenie yesterday
<valorie> looks good
<valorie> is that steam page *accurate*?
 * valorie just wrote it from websites etc.
<valorie> I've never installed either one, and i'm not interested in doing so
<ahoneybun_> well I installed USC and then installed steam though MSC and then removed USC lol
<ahoneybun_> and I would think it would just easier to tell them to get the deb and then link the the basic subpage that tells how to install deb files
<ahoneybun_> not give them commandline stuff
<ahoneybun_> or give both
<valorie> IMO we have to present the gui Ubuntu way
<valorie> even if it is harder
<valorie> linking to the 'how to get a deb' page is a really good idea
<valorie> or even use an include
<valorie> that's a short page
<valorie> I'm sure it can be organized better
<valorie> it's the same info twice
<ahoneybun_> thanks I'm working on that right now
<valorie> using your "Howto" way of doing it would be good
<valorie> as you did on the Basic page
<ahoneybun_> don't use the include? or what rewrite the how-to there?
<valorie> my writing is just a rough
<valorie> feel free to do what you think best
<valorie> doing an include is the most economical
<ahoneybun_> linking to the basic/managingsoftware subpage as it would be updated all around when that page getting updated
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun_> almost got it, there is just a letter then that I don't want
<ahoneybun_> got it!
<ahoneybun_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Software/Games/Steam
<valorie> and I'm done with the new games page as well
<ahoneybun_> awesome
<valorie> perfect
<valorie> lots of people play games, so I think those two pages are important
<valorie> unfortunately, coffee isn't doing the trick here
<valorie> I'm going to go take an hour's nap, I think
<ahoneybun_> ok
<valorie> ttyl
<ahoneybun_> k
<ahoneybun_> sleep well
#kubuntu-devel 2013-06-09
<lordieva1er> Good morning.
<BluesKaj_> Howdy all
<BluesKaj_> are alternate installs  supposed to be available for 13.10 ?
<seele> anyone have about 30 minutes for an interview about your kde notifications? it will earn a $5 donation to the kde e.v. for your participation.
<lordievader> Good evening.
<yofel_> agateau++
<ahoneybun> hey all
<littlegirl> Hey there. (:
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: hey!
<littlegirl> I've been meaning to get a bit more information since I'm busy getting caught up on months of emails from the list and elsewhere, and I saw these two bugs that added a bit to my confusion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/1170403 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1172290 and now I hear you and Valorie are working on docs and I'm not sure which docs are where. (:
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172290 in Ubuntu Translations "duplicate for #1170403 Deprecated Kubuntu Docs templates still listed in Launchpad Translations" [Medium,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172290 in Ubuntu Translations "Deprecated Kubuntu Docs templates still listed in Launchpad Translations" [Medium,Fix released]
<littlegirl> Also, if docs are being edited here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs then all we need to do is log in with our Launchpad accounts and edit them right in the wiki without even having to pull or push them with BZR?
<ahoneybun> we are not using the lp, that just holds the xml files from the old docs
<ahoneybun> the wiki is the main work 
<ahoneybun> just log in there and do some edits, fixes and such
<littlegirl> And the wiki pages will be the docs that are included in the Kubuntu distribution?
<ahoneybun> well darkwing is going to take them and make them a bit smaller and then those will be in the iso
<ahoneybun> a miminal set
<littlegirl> If the main work is in the wiki that will be much easier for me at the moment, since I don't know what my schedule will be. I'm hoping to be getting a new job, soon. (:
<littlegirl> But with the wiki, I can pop in, do an edit or two, and if you don't like something I did, you can easily revert it. Much easier than the submitting for approval for merging stuff. (:
<ahoneybun> for sure
<ahoneybun> maybe the minimal set will have a branch
<ahoneybun> or I will make one for that set
<ahoneybun> btw I just added you to the trello board for the docs
<littlegirl> Oh, cool, thanks! I had a question about that, too. Isn't it a replacement for the Launchpad blueprint since both of them are basically full-blown to do lists?
<ahoneybun> I don't know too much about blueprints, the main thing is that trello is not OSS 
<yofel_> pretty much, except that launchpad blueprints usually get in your way, trello does not
<ahoneybun> trello is so easy to change last min
<ahoneybun> or as we go
<ahoneybun> feels like forever since I talked to Darkwing
<littlegirl> Then I guess Trello is okay to use even though it's not OSS, right? (:
<littlegirl> It has been forever for me. I've been gone for almost a year. (:
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: yea I read that
<ahoneybun> trello is awesome though
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: I added you to proofread the pages that are done 
<littlegirl> I watched a video on it on YouTube and it looks fabulous! I've got a tablet and there's apparently a Trello app for it, but it doesn't work quite the same way. I love the idea of having TO DO, DOING, and DONE columns and just dragging stuff from one to the next. It seems very quick and efficient. (:
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Thanks!
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: I have it on my phone it works the same way for me
<ahoneybun> omg I'm running 2 OS in VMs right now
<littlegirl> Because I just moved and have been away so long I'm still using Kubuntu 10.04. We found our stack of CDs but the burner won't read them, so we need to get more before I can burn the new copy of Kubuntu and install it. As a result, for now I'll be doing things like spell checking, grammar and punctuation checking, link checking, etc.
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Your phone has it and it has the columns?
 * littlegirl is going to dash off and get it if so
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> to do , doing , done
<littlegirl> Nice!
<ahoneybun> pages kinda cuz of the small screen
<ahoneybun> I use USB drives
<ahoneybun> reusable
<littlegirl> I currently use Simple Notepad, with a to-do feature, in my tablet, but Trello looks even better. (:
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> more project focused
<littlegirl> I saw a message in the list that Riddell and someone else are going to be getting Kubuntu Active working on my tablet (yay!), so as soon as they do, that's what's going on it. (:
<ahoneybun> the n7?
<littlegirl> Yep!
<littlegirl> Well, one of them is doing it on an n10, but I have the n7 like Riddell. (:
<ahoneybun> Riddell is working on n7 I think and shadeslayer is working on n10
<ahoneybun> I believe
<ahoneybun> I have the ubuntu touch preview on my n7 at the moment
<littlegirl> I also saw a post somewhere during the 10 months that I've been gone from someone who actually put full blown Kubuntu on his Nexus 7, but not everything fully worked, so I'm a bit gunshy to try it. (:
<ahoneybun> can't get Kubuntu Active to boot
<littlegirl> I'll wait for Kubuntu Active. I'm not a fan of Ubuntu. (:
<ahoneybun> well with the Ubuntu Touch backend
<ahoneybun> meego worked fine
<littlegirl> They'll figure it out once they've got the toys in their hot little hands. (:
<ahoneybun> I believe we may have gotten offtopic lol
<littlegirl> True. (:
<ahoneybun> it is development though
<ahoneybun> anyway the docs are under pretty heavy development
<littlegirl> Yeah, my main reason for wanting it is that I have to switch between bed and chair multiple times in a day, and that limits what I can do on a computer. If I have Kubuntu on the computer and the tablet, I can do the same thing in both places, so I'm very excited at the prospect of making the two machines the same, and it kind of is development. (:
<ahoneybun> oh I forgot http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/Kubuntu/MumbleMeeting/KubuntuMumble-2013-05-20-.ogg
<ahoneybun> muble meeting
<littlegirl> I'd be happy to help with those, especially now that I know all I have to do is log into the wiki and go to it. I won't make any kind of decisions on anything major with docs - I'll just do cleanup duty. (:
<ahoneybun> mumble meeting
<ahoneybun> some talk on docs
<littlegirl> Listening...
<ahoneybun> now we are not going to use web slice or anything
<littlegirl> ok
<ahoneybun> the plan so far is to use folder view to list docs
<ahoneybun> files and so
<littlegirl> Good - that's my preferred desktop view. (:
<ahoneybun> cool
<littlegirl> So you guys are talking about a default folder that will be on the desktop when the user first installs Kubuntu, right?
<ahoneybun> yea
<littlegirl> And that will contain the minimal docs Darkwing is working on?
<ahoneybun> thats the plan so far
<ahoneybun> have you seen chakra linux?
<littlegirl> Okay, I think I've got it now, then, but still listening. (:
<littlegirl> No, what is it?
<ahoneybun> KDE focused disro
<ahoneybun> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_1i7EX7a2ELY/TIptPB1QUII/AAAAAAAAAWg/Z6QLwPvLg08/s1600/chakralive.png
<littlegirl> I *love* that you guys decided to put the docs into the wiki, though. I think you're right that it will appeal to a wider audience and you'll get more people willing to help maintain them. (:
<ahoneybun> like this
<ahoneybun> kinda
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> much easier to jump in
<littlegirl> Ah, okay, thanks!
<ahoneybun> kinda
<ahoneybun> from my way anyway
<ahoneybun> my view
<littlegirl> Yeah. I'm a geek, so I love things like BZR, Subversion, Mallard, DocBook, etc., etc., etc., but I know that the majority aren't. And although I'm a geek, the bottleneck of submitting merges, getting them approved, and then working them on down the chain can't be denied as a source of frustration. Much nicer to just do it and have it done for anyone to see and double-check and move forward with. (:
<ahoneybun> yea lordievader is also editing and proof reading
<littlegirl> Okay, good to know. (:
<ahoneybun> right now me and valorie are making pages and writing content and you two are proof reading but I have no problem with you guys/girls adding content as well 
<ahoneybun> the more the merrier
<littlegirl> Okay, no problem. I hope you also don't mind if I remove some content. For instance, the Development page Valorie linked to in the list has a repeated thank you from the Kubuntu team for choosing the wiki, and I'd just lop one of them right out of that page. (:
<littlegirl> Whoops - not the Development page - the welcome page for the whole darned thing. (:
<littlegirl> This one would get the knife from me: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Welcome
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> yea that's perfect to me
<ahoneybun> the edit is
<ahoneybun> the edit that is
<lordievader> O hey ahoneybun, have you taken a look at the GettingInvolved page?
<littlegirl> I'm also a fan of alphabetizing tables of contents if no one objects, unless there's a reason not to. Like when there are various types of software, unless they're listed in order of importance, I think it's visually more appealing and also easier for the user to find what they're looking for if they're sorted alphabetically. (:
<ahoneybun> no ?
<littlegirl> Okay, I'll do it. (:
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: oh let me see it before you change 
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Which one - the thank you one or the alphabetized one?
<ahoneybun> second
<ahoneybun> the thank you is fine to remove without asking
<littlegirl> Okay, no problem. (:
<ahoneybun> plus we can just go to a different revision right?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Jup
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Did you write that for irc port 8001 is the most secure?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I believe so
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Why did you state that?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: is it not true?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: In theory port 6667 isn't any less secure that port 8001. (Unless SSL is involved)
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> lordievader: you think the getting involved page is done?
 * littlegirl can't log in to the Kubuntu wiki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749627/
<lordievader> littlegirl: Reload the wiki and you might be logged in, I had a similair problem once.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Almost... Needs a few tweaks here and there.
<ahoneybun> ok
<littlegirl> loedievader: Thanks - tried it and nope, but it's worth remembering in case that is it in the future. (:
<littlegirl> Oh, hey, I'm logged in! It just took a while. (:
<lordievader> It allways takes an age :(
<lordievader> Well have fun editing the wiki, I'm going to bed.
<littlegirl> Okay, will do. Sleep well! (:
<ahoneybun> lordievader: see ya!
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: are you up to speed now?
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Yep, off and running. Already made one edit to the Welcome page and am working on more. (:
<ahoneybun> sweet :
<ahoneybun> :)
<littlegirl> Thanks for the help! I'll do what I can to help, and once I know what my schedule will be for sure, I'll let you know how that impacts what I can do, but I'd like to remain a part of the Kubuntu documentation in one way or another from now on. I believe in Kubuntu. (:
<ahoneybun> np same here
<ahoneybun> I'm looking to be a member
<littlegirl> Do you mind if I rename Managing Software to Software Management on the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic page, create the File Management section on the same page, and put Dolphin into the newly created section?
<littlegirl> Oh, I thought you were one. (:
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> only been a little over a month
<littlegirl> Well, if you keep up your involvement, I have no doubt that you will be assimilated. (:
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: By the way, I tend to like to just do things if I see they need to be done, unless it's something that I obviously need more information or permission for. If I do anything that you don't like, feel free to delete or revert it and let me know in here or in email that I shouldn't have done it and shouldn't do it again. (:
<Riddell> evening
<littlegirl> Hey there. (:
<ahoneybun> ok will do :) but I think those changes most likely be great
<ahoneybun> Riddell: HEY
<Riddell> littlegirl: rohan has my n7 now
<ahoneybun> sorry
<littlegirl> Riddell: I can't tell you how excited I am that you guys are doing that. My tablet is right here next to me just itching to get Kubuntu on it. (:
<Riddell> littlegirl: what tablet is that?
<littlegirl> Nexus 7, which is exactly what you guys are going to be making sure works. (:
<littlegirl> Riddell: I'm not a coder, though, other than some dabbling in JavaScript and HTML, so I'd be useless at figuring out how to make it work.
<littlegirl> Riddell: I would, however, be happy to document it if and when the time comes that it goes live. (:
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Are you okay with those three changes I want to make to the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic page?
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: the managing software and repos are not really on that page, they are in sub pages 
<ahoneybun> we are using the include tags to put them from the sub pages
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Oh! I hadn't yet edited the page. I'm just sitting here looking at the finished thing. Never mind me. (:
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: I just took a look at it and I can do it. The title headings are on the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic page, so I can rename and reposition those if you don't mind and move the Dolphin content into the File management section.
<ahoneybun> if you do that you have to rename the /kubuntu/kubuntudocs/basic/managingsoftware page, then change the links on the /software/games/ pages and another I believe
<ahoneybun> move the dolphin section 
<ahoneybun> I will rename the page and fix the links
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: So go for it?
<ahoneybun> yea it seems like a better name
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: I'll do it really quickly and put it into Pastebin and if you like it I can add it. (:
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> change the names and I will fix the links as firefox is not working right so I can't rename the page
<ahoneybun> are we renaming a title or a page?
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: It's just the subtitle in the Table of Contents. The included content remains the same.
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Here it is not alphabetized: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749719/
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: An alphabetized version is coming momentarily.....
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: And here it is with all the ToC subtitles alphabetized: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749732/
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: The alphabetized one also contains the changes that I made to the non-alphabetized one.
<ahoneybun> I just think getting the internet connected is a top thing the user would want
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Okay, that's why I asked. If there was a good reason for not alphabetizing, then I'd leave it alone, and that sounds like a good reason. (:
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: So should I go ahead and do the changes in this one? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749719/
<ahoneybun> yea I think it would make it easier to know what it does
<littlegirl> Hey, if I subscribe to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs will that subscribe me to all the subpages as well, or do I need to do each one of them manually?
<ahoneybun> not sure
<littlegirl> I guess I'll find out one way or another. (:
<ahoneybun> :) ywe3a
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> anyone know about bespin here?
<ahoneybun> why no new images of kubuntu active?
<mzaza> I have just finished learning C++, and I was looking to contribute to a C++ open source project. Any recommendations for an easy project to start on?
<littlegirl> mzaza: Hopefully someone will answer you shortly. I'm rooting for you. (:
 * ahoneybun wonders what kde project uses C++
<littlegirl> Aw, wiki edits don't count for Launchpad karma. ):
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<ahoneybun> mzaza: Amarok? https://launchpad.net/amarok
<ahoneybun> well not easy
<ahoneybun> I guess
<ahoneybun> mzaza: you can talk to valorie as she contributes to it, in a documentation sense though
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: In answer to my earlier question, you have to manually subscribe to each page if you want to be notified of changes, so I just did so. (:
<ahoneybun> oh great lol
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: hang in the #kubuntu channel, we should add a how-to to remove ppa's and go back to the original software for that release
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Okay, I'm in the channel already. (:
<ahoneybun> see lorddelta's problem
<ahoneybun> as a perfect example
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: what do you think?
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Good idea. I had started a personal wiki page (just on my own computer) a while back as a reference for when I needed to work with PPAs. I don't have anything for backporting them and I could grab the instructions you just gave the guy. Where do you want the page?
<ahoneybun>   /kubuntu/kubuntudocs/basic/managingrepositories
<ahoneybun> you would think Ubuntu would have a tool like Linux Mint does since they made the darn ppa system lol
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Isn't there a Wish List that something like that can be added to for eager developers who would like a new project (hint hint, mzaza) to sink their teeth into? (:
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Here's my Extra Rough copy of what I've got so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749877/ - It's my personal wiki info that I never finished (so it's in my personal wiki's syntax) and your IRC transcript just now. Can you do me a favor and give me the same instructions you just gave him for doing it in the GUI and instead give it to me on the command line? I always like to include both if possible. (:
<Riddell> him mzaza 
<Riddell> almost all KDE projects use c++
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: ubuntu brainstorm?
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: That will do it. (:
<Riddell> so you should indeed read up on Qt and kdelibs and play with some simple demo programmes
<Riddell> mzaza: then find a bug and fix it
<Riddell> and you'll be sucked in
<littlegirl> Riddell: And then maybe he could sink his teeth into ahoneybun's PPA management program. (:
<Riddell> yeah,although software-properties is python
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: I would think you could fork LM's code and put a Qt over top of it
<ahoneybun> like how nvidia-settings does it
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: No idea - I'm a "backyard mechanic" when it comes to coding, having only wet my feet on HTML and JavaScript. (:
<ahoneybun> a bit of python and html ( no where close to do that though!)
 * littlegirl would like to learn Ruby, although she's not sure it would be of any use in things like Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749898/ not sure how you would update and upgrade without Muon Software Manager or a commandline
<ahoneybun> MSM would be best with the GUI part
<ahoneybun> brb dinner
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Oh, thank you - aren't you fast? (:
<littlegirl> ok
<ahoneybun> and I'm back
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: I'm adding PPA to the Ubuntu wiki glossary. (:
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu ?
<littlegirl> Kubuntu glossary is empty and redirects to Ubuntu glossary, so I'm adding it there. Is the redirect an oversight?
<ahoneybun> not sure what your talking about
<littlegirl> I did a search for glossary on the Kubuntu wiki and it linked me to the Glossary page which redirected me to the Ubuntu wiki Glossary page, so I'm adding PPA there.
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: no going to add the content about removing, adding and updating/upgrading to the wiki page?
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Yep, but I want to link to the glossary definition as part of it. (:
<ahoneybun> oh that
<mzaza> Riddell: littlegirl ahoneybun Sorry I was away from PC just red your messages, I will look for a bug then, i found a link kde.org/jj i'll try to figureout my way
<mzaza> Riddell: littlegirl ahoneybun thanks for your help :)
<ahoneybun> np :)
<ahoneybun> wish you luck!
<littlegirl> mzaza: Any time, and have fun! (:
<ahoneybun> jj is a good start
<ahoneybun> junior jobs
<ahoneybun> omg ubuntu touch is flipping awesome
<ahoneybun> well I wish my camera worked
<littlegirl> Never heard of it. (:
<ahoneybun> of?
<ahoneybun> you don't know about ubuntu touch?
<littlegirl> Hmmm, I guess you can't use a http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=#anchorname anchor from the Kubuntu wiki to the Ubuntu wiki. Is there a trick to it? I want to link to the http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=#PPA anchor in the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Glossary page. How would I do it?
<littlegirl> Yep, never heard of Ubuntu Touch. I've been out of the loop for a while. (:
<littlegirl> whoops that didn't work. I want to link to the PPA anchor in the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Glossary page.
<ahoneybun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Touch
<littlegirl> Figured out the anchor. (:
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> I guess I'm the new docs master lol
<ahoneybun> trying to send the new image to my nexus 7
<littlegirl> Ah, the Ubuntu tablet software, eh? I'm still waiting for Kubuntu Active. (:
<ahoneybun> tablet/phone
<ahoneybun> phablet
<littlegirl> LOL! I use an old fashioned phone that can't do that. I get my OS fun on the computer and tablet. (:
<ahoneybun> I love this error
<ahoneybun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Touch
<ahoneybun> sorry
<ahoneybun> Device detected as /sbin/sh: getprop: not found
<ahoneybun> Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<ahoneybun> but I have a n7 lol
<littlegirl> Bug?
<ahoneybun> I think its from the custom rom
<ahoneybun> aokp gives that
<ahoneybun> pa did not
<ahoneybun> I think
<ahoneybun> no I had stock on it then
<littlegirl> When I come across something like "Start Muon Software Center" or "select Setting, Configure Software Sources in the window" do you want anything done to the important words, like bold or italic font or anything, or just capitalize them like that?
<ahoneybun> make it look nice, then I'll look at it :)
 * littlegirl is rewriting that page entirely and adding the PPA info to it.
<littlegirl> LOL, infidel!
<ahoneybun> what page
<ahoneybun> ?
<littlegirl> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic/ManagingRepositories
<littlegirl> Don't worry - I'll either put it into Pastebin or email it to you before actually making the change, because this is gonna be big. (:
<ahoneybun> oh boy lol
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: You've created a monster. (:
<ahoneybun> littlegirl: a kind one? ;)
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: To see how much of one, you might want to look at http://mostlylinux.wordpress.com/ which is currently outdated in many ways, but still perfectly useful. It's what I like to do in my spare time. (:
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Oh yes. I try never to be mean. (:
<ahoneybun> I like the backup script
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: I use it all the time. (: The most popular pages are the NFS, TTY, and txt2tags ones. (:
<ahoneybun> cool
<littlegirl> For removing a repository the page says, "Select it in 'Software Sources' and press the 'Remove' button." Is that in Muon Software Center? I'm using the old Kubuntu.
<ahoneybun> well yea
<ahoneybun> but the their is a tab in software sources
<ahoneybun> called other software
<littlegirl> ahoneybun: Ah, I see it. Good thing you had me do this, then, because that page needed to be corrected. The bottom instructions don't mention that, but higher up in the page they have it right. I'll make that fix as part of this. (:
<ahoneybun> oh
<littlegirl> Does the button say "Remove" or "Remove..." ?
 * littlegirl likes to be accurate
<ahoneybun> 1st
<littlegirl> Thanks. I've made the executive decision to put the new release into a VM. (:
<ahoneybun> oh
<littlegirl> You know, I really think "Install now" ought to be changed to "Continue" when you're in the installation and you just got asked if you want to be guided and use the entire disk or partition manually, because when you are presented with that button you can see Time Zone and a few other things not yet done, so it could be disorienting to a new user who isn't sure if the OS will suddenly install without allowing further 
<littlegirl> customization. My two cents. (:
<ahoneybun> oh yea
<littlegirl> I've noticed it many times before, but was never in the kubuntu-devel channel during an installation, so I never had a chance to mention it. Hopefully a developer will see the comment and rethink that button. (:
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-02
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ can you ask afiestas?
<ahoneybun> hey jose
<jose> hello, ahoneybun :)
<ahoneybun> jose: what is the foss conf in orlando this yeat?
<ahoneybun> *year
<jose> ahoneybun: fossetcon, fossetcon.org
<ahoneybun> signup is closed?
<ahoneybun> wow 54 bucks to take a train there
<ahoneybun> well to orlando
<ahoneybun> jose: you put that email about UOS?
<jose> ahoneybun: signup is not open yet but the call for papers is open
<jose> which email about UOS?
<ahoneybun> about sessions
<jose> oh, I think that was valorie
<ahoneybun> sorry yea
<jose> but, if needed, I can approve sessions in both the community and cloud devops tracks
<ahoneybun> I was trying to get one for the Kubuntu Docs team like there is one for the ubuntu docs team
<ahoneybun> but the blueprint did not show up
<jose> ahoneybun: do you have a link for it?
<ahoneybun> does not show up at all
<ahoneybun> jose: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/05/28/calling-for-ubuntu-online-summit-sessions/
<jose> oh, that one, yeah, I did :P
<jose> ahoneybun: it needed to be approved, it's approved now
<jose> should show up in Summit shortly so I can schedul it
<jose> do you have any preferred times?
<ahoneybun> oh 
<ahoneybun> I'm on the EST time zone so Tu-F 3:00pm to 9:00pm
<jose> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/+spec/community-1406-kubuntu-documentation-team
<ahoneybun> Mon is class
<jose> hmm, lemme check
<ahoneybun> I might want to change the project
<ahoneybun> to kubuntu
<jose> ahoneybun: are you on EST or EDT?
<ahoneybun> UTC-5:00
<ahoneybun> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=New+York+time+zone&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<jose> you're on -4 right now
 * ahoneybun has lots of planning to do now
<jose> ahoneybun: I can schedule it at 3PM EDT on Tue, Wed or Thu
<ahoneybun> where is the pad we use
<ahoneybun> Maybe valorie can join in too
<ahoneybun> need to know her times though
<jose> the blueprint is not on the system right now, so you might need to wait a bit to get the pad
 * ahoneybun emails here
<ahoneybun> *her
<ahoneybun> hey valorie which time would be better for a UOS session for Kubuntu Docs Team  for you 3PM EDT on Tue, Wed or Thu?
<ahoneybun> thanks jose 
<jose> not a prob :)
<ahoneybun> off to netflix and bed
 * jose notes that 3 PM EDT = 19 UTC
<jose> enjoy!
<soee> good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer> Noskcaj: I don't follow your upower question
<yofel> shadeslayer: I think he's just asking if kde will break with upower 0.99
<shadeslayer> yes and no
<shadeslayer> it will build
<shadeslayer> but no gurantee that it'll work
<yofel> well yeah, that was the question ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: any clue why cvsservice was dropped
<shadeslayer> seems like it just got lost in the split
<yofel> shadeslayer: got lost I believe
<shadeslayer> ack
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: election card overdue
<shadeslayer> thx for reminding
 * shadeslayer needs to close vote
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies#Election_Process_.28.28TBD.29.29
<shadeslayer> looks done to me?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I cannot give my vote nowhere
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I thought TBD meant that the section was still being hashed out in words
<apachelogger> well yeah, it's not exactly very helpful :P
<shadeslayer> I think it gets the point across
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do you have a HTML template for the CIVS description?
<ScottK> I just copied/pasted the one before. 
<Riddell> santa_: I'm not merging your allLibrary variable as it looks to me like it just adds complexity rather than simplifies, otherwise all good
<Riddell> santa_: and I removed polkit from kauth, it's qt4
<santa_> Riddell: ah, ok apparently the cmake stuff asks for it
<Riddell> yes, longstanding upstream problem
<Riddell> "Git 2.0.0 released" waa, and I only just half understand git 1!
<soee> :p
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh btw, I think there is a script for getting all the email addys of members
<shadeslayer> I know
<shadeslayer> gives me 41 members
<apachelogger> k
<shadeslayer> though we have 46
<apachelogger> people who list no email addy on launchpad will have to request access manually
<shadeslayer> yep, just double checking poll description
<shadeslayer> will send it out shortly
<apachelogger> actually
<shadeslayer> emails going out
<apachelogger> what I just thought of
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: too late
<apachelogger> I think we could simply change the script to list $lpid@ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> probably
<apachelogger> AFAIK the primary email on lunchpad will be what that leads to anyway
<apachelogger> so in theory that should cover all members
<apachelogger> and if someone has an invalid primary or whatever they would not get the mail eitherway 
<shadeslayer> true
<yofel> doesn't launchpad have a 'send to all members' button?
<apachelogger> mail goes through civs
<yofel> ah dang
<ScottK> Mail not going through launchpad is a feature, not a bug. 
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: everyone gets a unique url
<apachelogger> no one ever nominates me
<yofel> yeah, I forgot about that for a second
<apachelogger> life's a harsh mistress sometimes
<shadeslayer> Actual votes cast thus far: 4 , hurray, 10% votes casted
<sgclark> as a new member how do I get the *ubuntu email address?
<apachelogger> that won't reach 50% IIRC :'<
<apachelogger> sgclark: should get one after a while
<sgclark> ok
<apachelogger> sgclark: did someone tell you to change your launchpad id btw? ^^
<shadeslayer> you can't if you've published packages
<sgclark> huh?
<apachelogger> I think you had a launchpad id with a number or something
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<apachelogger> and then ubuntu address is lpid@ubuntu.com/kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> council not telling people about things...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: blasphemy
<apachelogger> sgclark: you'll want to delete your ppa, then you should be able to change your username on launchpad to something other than scarlett-7
<shadeslayer> again, don't think so, you can't change once you've published packages I think
<apachelogger> you can delete ppas
<apachelogger> then you can change again
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the id itself has no baring on the publishing process in general
<sgclark> I was not aware I have to change it? change it to what? sorry I am confused
<apachelogger> works the other way around through the packages it will figure out which account did a change etc.
<apachelogger> sgclark: right now you'll get an email address scarlett-7@ubuntu.com
<sgclark> oh eww
<apachelogger> if you want something nicer like sgclark@ubuntu.com you have to change your launchpad name
<sgclark> I see now, thanks
<apachelogger> sgclark: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail#Changing_your_Launchpad_name
<shadeslayer> sgclark: fwiw I don't see your email in the kubuntu-members email list
<shadeslayer> so I'll add you manually to the poll
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit <- untick ' Hide my email addresses from other Launchpad users' to fix that :P
<sgclark> ok yeah had to delete my PPA, I have to wait for that to complete
<sgclark> I would like to start moving to my new email when I get that sorted tbh
<sgclark> unhidden thanks
<apachelogger> random word of advise: since the @kubuntu/@ubuntu addresses are aliases you always need your primary address on launchpad to be another one or you won't get any mail
 * apachelogger didn't think of that and broke email delivery for a month ^^
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<Quintasan> Was any testing done for those?
<yofel> Quintasan: they should be fine, want to put them in -proposed?
 * yofel totally forgot..
<Quintasan> yofel: Do we have any script for that?
<yofel> kubuntu-archive-upload --sru should do it
<yofel> l10n you'll have to do by hand as usual
<Quintasan> crap
<Quintasan> yofel: Can't do it now. Somebody turned off my PC @ home.
<yofel> np, there's still 3 days until .2 
<shadeslayer> yofel: I could do it
<Riddell> "chris.halls@credativ.co.uk has been removed from kubuntu-devel"  aww, he's one of the original folks who was there at the start when there was only 3 of us
<shadeslayer> aw
 * yofel just realized that he's been here for almost 5 years now...
<yofel> time sure flies
<apachelogger> how the octopus do we automate kf5/plasmanext/jellyfishworkspace packaging?
<apachelogger> it's gonna be a drag^2 without some scripteroo
<yofel> IIRC we have a --kf5 mode for the automation stuff, not sure what else so far
<yofel> maybe a --mode=foo switch would be better
<shadeslayer> --mode=unicorns
<shadeslayer> there
<shadeslayer> I just made it awesome
 * apachelogger throws an empty coffee mug
<apachelogger> yofel: what's that do?
<yofel> --mode=doctor is more awesome
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lp5a-r3MJU
<yofel> apachelogger: use a different package list file I think? Riddell added it IIRC
<apachelogger> sounds like a drag already
<apachelogger> down with the manual lists I say
<yofel> it's not like kf5 or plasma<whatever> are that different from the sc
<apachelogger> there's just more of it at different release cycles
<yofel> well, we could delete some...
<apachelogger> more of it means more possibility to screw up packaging, because we need to split everything 3 times over
<yofel> the backport lists are there on purpose though, the other ones could be temporary
<shadeslayer> Actual votes cast thus far: 10
<shadeslayer> ~25% voting done
<apachelogger> if I had a firmer grasp on what our automation does and needs to do I'd totally be able to comment in a useful way xD
<shadeslayer> grab bzr, update bzr with new release number, grab tar, smash them together, run bzr-buildpackage
<yofel> apachelogger: they're a really elaborate launchpad glue for a bunch of subprocess calls that do what you usually do
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what if I need to make a change that applies to all frameworks
<apachelogger> because really frameworks are very much alike at this point so a change to the packaging of one may well applie to every framework in its tier or all of them even
<apachelogger> and let's make it interesting that changes happens outside a release packaging
<Riddell> bash for loops are your friend
<apachelogger> so you want to script rubbish manually whenever such a case arises?
<yofel> didn't bother people enough to far to make a script
<Riddell> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks  kf5 beta 3 up <--
<yofel> altough that idea is essentially how the backport hooks work
<Riddell> anyone in germany want to see if they can renew our web server?
<yofel> I'm pretty sure you'll have to ask whoever owns it about that
<Riddell> yofel: the trouble is the guy who owns it has e-mailed to remind us that it's going to run out on june 26th
<Riddell> yofel: so I e-mailed back to say how do we renew and I've not heard back
<yofel> hm..
<Riddell> yofel: would you be able to phone them up and ask?
<yofel> I could I guess... are we covering the costs for it then?
<Riddell> yofel: yes, council has agreed to do so
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you could ask for costs to be reimbursed via the donation pot
<Riddell> same thing, it's all kubuntu council money
<Riddell> sgclark: lots of lovely new kf5 packages for fixing http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_4.100.0_trusty.html
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<apachelogger> why do they fail so much?
<Riddell> dunno, to be investigated
<apachelogger> version incompat
<apachelogger> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:28 (find_package):
<apachelogger>   Could not find a configuration file for package "KF5JS" that is compatible
<apachelogger>   with requested version "4.100.0".
<apachelogger> ^ also needs handling in automation
<Riddell> hmm, maybe the scripts didn't update the build-depends
<Riddell> foo it didn't
<Riddell> I'll do a mass update
<sgclark> ok so script issue?
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: unless you want to do it
<sgclark> Riddell: probably something I should learn at some point
<Riddell> sgclark: well I'd just do it with bash loops, I could show you on an ec2 or just try and describe it here
<sgclark> Riddell: describe here should be fine
<Riddell> I've a list of the frameworks http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/LIST
<Riddell> and I run stuff like    for asdf in `cat LIST`; do echo ${asdf}; mkdir ${asdf}; done
<apachelogger> ^ why can't the automationdo that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's the next issue to fix that
<apachelogger> just make a list of things wrong with the automation please :P
<Riddell> can't run automation init script twice
<apachelogger> we have a rewrite card, so we best rewrite things and then accomodate new use cases
<apachelogger> as to not write code for new use cases and possibly have to start over because the rewrite changed the architecture or something
<Riddell> sgclark: and I run stuff like    for asdf in `cat LIST`; do echo ${asdf}; cd ${asdf}; kbzr co ${asdf}; cd ..; done
<Riddell> sgclark: then one to run sed s,4.99.0,4.100.0, debian/control -i
<Riddell> and another for extra-cmake-modules build-dep version
<Riddell> then ones to bzr diff   bzr commit   bzr-buildpackage-ppa -s 2
<Riddell> and then fix the automation script so it does the right thing next time :)
<sgclark> hah ok
<yofel> hm, I fixed the "does really stupid things when run twice" issue in the script really, I think what's missing is a suffix parameter for the upload
<sgclark> you would probably be faster on this round, but I will improve my scripting skills
<yofel> you would end up with the same commit message again though
<shadeslayer> so much stuff to mere @_@
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> how does merging work?
<yofel> very manual
<apachelogger> drag^3
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I need some polish vodka
<shadeslayer> to tide over merges
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the hazelnut stuff
<apachelogger> ualcoholic
<shadeslayer> merges do that to you
<shadeslayer> also I've come to love polish vodka :3
<apachelogger> wanna do some python code reading instead
<shadeslayer> no thx
<apachelogger> pft
<shadeslayer> that stuff makes you a drug user
<apachelogger> our cmake log parser is way too fragile
<apachelogger> I repaired one bit now another bit broke
<shadeslayer> and I don't know any dealers
<apachelogger> sounds like a kerfuffle 
<apachelogger> did I mention that ark can easily be crashed by trying to close it while it is loading?
<apachelogger> one of the top crasheroos that is
<yofel> you can do that to kmail too
<apachelogger> with kmail it doesn't surprise me that much
<apachelogger> it's very big with many a great things it uses
<apachelogger> but ark...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed by tsdgeos
<shadeslayer> or I vaguely recall seeing a patch
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: yeah, you're old man, update and stop complaining _P
<apachelogger> pft
<apachelogger> I can't we first have to package 3000 tarballs ....
<apachelogger> someone please explain the ppa-status script to me
<yofel> self-documenting >.>
<apachelogger> yesyes
 * Riddell watches #ubuntu-meeting for rohan grilling
<apachelogger> it marks the i386 build orange because "No lintian output in build log."
<apachelogger> and the amd64 build it marks green
<apachelogger> because I dunno
<yofel> IIRC that was so someone actually notices if the lintian stuff is broken
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> and amd64 has no arch:all build, so no lintian and list-missing checks
<apachelogger> but why only i386
<apachelogger>           # Lintian output is only generated on i386
<apachelogger>             if (arch == "i386"):
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: boo :P
<apachelogger> holy mother of :@
<apachelogger> so here's a story
<apachelogger> mgraesslin noticed that the neon5 status page does not correctly track the orangeness of kinfocenter
<apachelogger> so it turns out the cmake parser is kaput since forever as the cmake format changed (something I explicitly warned about when we first talked about automation btw :P)
<apachelogger> so I repaired the cmake parser
<apachelogger> and as it turns out the broken cmake parser somehow prevented the lintian thing to work as well
<apachelogger> so now all i386 builds in neon5 are orange while previously they were green (because of the lintian thing...)
<apachelogger> I must deduce that the script is not at all reliable and prolly should have been rewritten yesterday :'<
<yofel> well wait
<yofel> do you have a patched pkg-kde-tools package in your ppa?
<apachelogger> no, we no use pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> that's why it's orange
<yofel> ah ok, then you'll have to cover lintian yourself
<apachelogger> my problem is not with it being orange it's with the fact that previously half the cmake parser and the entire lintian check was broken and no one noticed because of how the script that does not handle error cases well/atall
<yofel> well yeah, at the beginning the scripts had no error handling at all. I added a bunch, but that was more bandaid than anything
 * Riddell learns about seeded-in-ubuntu
 * apachelogger too
<apachelogger> xD
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> u so silly
<apachelogger> old people.
<Riddell> nothing wrong with grep seeds/*/*
<apachelogger> I use the archive tools' edit-acl ^^
<apachelogger> although that's more package set than seed
 * apachelogger never actually had to check whether something is seeded, outside the scope of kubuntu anyway
<apachelogger> I am too stupid to use python argparse
<apachelogger> yofel: you surely know about the argparse, right? :S
<yofel> didn't know about it until felix used it for the scripts, it's rather simple
 * yofel always use optparse
<yofel> *used
<apachelogger> I don't manage to add an option without argument
<apachelogger> perhaps impossible given the name
<debfx> apachelogger: add action='store_true'
<yofel> see like, the archive-upload script? e.g. --sru
<debfx> or store_false
<apachelogger> debfx: cheers
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AOfbnGkuGc
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: congratz
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Congratulations elite MOTU rohan! | Kubuntu - 9/10 Jellyfish Love It | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also) | Council meeting Thursday, May 29, 2014 4:00 PM UTC
<yofel> shadeslayer++
<apachelogger> FYI: kubuntu-ppa-build-status now has a might --nolintian option to avoid the lintian check
<shadeslayer> thanks :P
<apachelogger> also much long topic with outdated rubbish
<apachelogger> someone clean dat topic
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Congratulations elite MOTU rohan! | Kubuntu - 9/10 Jellyfish Love It | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also)
<yofel> there, shorter
<Riddell> I find it quite worrying how wrap-and-sort likes to delete packages from debian/control
<sgclark> really? I have not had that
<apachelogger> los rubbish
<apachelogger> why wrap-and-sort?
<yofel> thanks for reminding me that I wanted to file a bug about that -.-
<yofel> apachelogger: debian uses it, so merge-diff-reducing
<apachelogger> jebus
<apachelogger> actually it will increase the delta I think
<yofel> Riddell: FWIW, if you fix the mess it did by hand, it shouldn't break it again
<yofel> apachelogger: it won't
<apachelogger> you sure?
<yofel> I'm sick and tired of looking at install file diff where debian sorted and someone here just added files to the bottom
<apachelogger> ah, install, who cares about install
<apachelogger> wildcard all the shits :P
<apachelogger> or more to the point
<sgclark> I run it on everything now, but concerned with the deletes stuff stated above heh
<apachelogger> if we didn't split everything three times over we'd not need install files
<shadeslayer> Riddell: really? it deletes shit? :O\
<yofel> sgclark: just verify that it didn't do anything stupid after running it (bzr diff usually tells you that pretty fast :P )
<shadeslayer> pft bzr diff
<shadeslayer> bzr qdiff ftw
<sgclark> yofel: ok
<shadeslayer> with nice colors
<shadeslayer> my brain has been thanking me several times for switching to kompare and bzr qt :P
<yofel> apachelogger: take that up with debian
<apachelogger> are we sharing repos yet?
<yofel> shadeslayer: FWIW, becoming a member of qt-kde on alioth is usually pretty trivial
<yofel> which reminds me that I'm actually a member..
<shadeslayer> I *might* already be one
<shadeslayer> but I haven't logged into alioth in forever
 * yofel makes his way home
<yofel> might pick some low hanging merge fruits later
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder if I'm a member
<Riddell> sgclark: where, if anywhere, did you get to with the build-dep changes?
<sgclark> Riddell: said it would be faster if you did, but I am trying now as I noticed they were unchanged :)
<Riddell> sgclark: I just did a load of updates so you'll need to bzr update if you have a checkout
<sgclark> Riddell: kbzr is where? 
<santa_> Riddell: lasts changes https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/+activereviews feel free to decline if you already did one of these
<Riddell> sgclark: kubuntu-dev-tools
<Riddell> lp:kubuntu-dev-tools
<santa_> ... and finally everything built https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/kubuntu-kf5-experiments
<sgclark> ty
<santa_> no more kubuntu today :P
<sgclark> Riddell: is there a way to have bazaar remember my passphrase...
<Riddell> sgclark: it should use your gpg no? so I guess it's a passphrase you have on the key?
<sgclark> yeah
<Riddell> s/gpg/ssh/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "sgclark: it should use your ssh no? so I guess it's a passphrase you have on the key?"
<Riddell> but hmm, I don't know
<Riddell> santa_: merged, thanks!
<santa_> :)
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm off soon, you can throw them up into the ppa when you make them, make sure you run bzr update as I've merged some bits from santa now
<sgclark> Riddell: ok :) have a good night
<Riddell> sgclark: the plasma-workspace conflicts are interesting, I'll get onto fix them upstream tomorrow
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thank you
<Riddell> sgclark: plasma-workspace source should be ust plasma-workspace no need for a -kf5 on the end
<sgclark> Riddell: ok will fix that
<Riddell> or in plasma-workspace-kf5-data .deb, also there's in incorrect "Depends: plasma-workspace-kf5"
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh riht, other way around right?
<Riddell> sgclark: plasma-workspace-kf5-data should be plasma-workspace-data and it doesn't need to depend on anything much
<Riddell> plasma-workspace should depend on plasma-workspace-data
<sgclark> fixed
<sgclark> will upload that as well when built
 * Riddell out
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how do I turn off notifications in the new black themed spotify client?
<Riddell> I don't really want to know what every new song is called
<maco> Riddell: oi, whats this "JR's going away" stuff?
<ScottK> What? 
<maco> ScottK: not kubuntu related i dont think
<maco> Riddell: (on fb)
<maco> ScottK: saw a thing about a going away party for him and wondered
<ScottK> Hmmmm
<maco> exporting scottish influence around the world?
<ScottK> Dunno. So far that's proven to be pretty hazardous. 
<maco> indeed
<ScottK> There's http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darien_scheme more generally too.
<maco> hahah yes i remember that
<maco> from reading a bit of a scottish history book
<maco> "what's got the english so rich?" "colonies!" "ok we'll get ourselves a colony. what isn't taken yet?" "uh...hmm...well there's this little bit of land overrun with mosquitos and malaria..." "PERFECT!"
<yofel> sgclark: there's ssh-agent for not typing the ssh password all the time
<yofel> run 'ssh-add' to unlock the key
<sgclark> yofel: yay! thanks
<sgclark> was taking the automation out of it lol
<yofel> yeah, and there's gpg-agent for the other key, though that might need enabling in the config file
<sgclark> yofel: I was able to change my launchpad id to sgclark, is there anything else I need to do to get the *ubuntu email?
<yofel> I don't *think* so, the alias updates are automatic I think, might take a while though
<sgclark> ok thank you
<apachelogger> Riddell: why are you staging in experimental?
 * apachelogger hijacks builders
<sgclark> yofel: ok so bzr diff confirms that wrap-and-sort is indeed doing stupid things eg. removed -dev packages, just skip it?
<yofel> sgclark: rather fix what it did wrong, from what I've seen it won't break it again after that
<sgclark> yofel: ok
<yofel> probably gets confused by too much wrapping -.-
<yofel> sgclark: what's the broken package btw.?
<sgclark> I am bumping versions on all of the broken kf5 new releases. noticed some did not have wrap-and-sort, so ran it and a great many broken, but I have not committed
<yofel> just tell me one so I have something to report a bug with
<sgclark> it is all local. want me to commit a broken one?
<yofel> no, rather fix it first, but tell me the name
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/plasma-workspace-kf5
<apachelogger> that branch name looks broken
 * apachelogger goes :/
<yofel> it very much is o.O
<sgclark> apachelogger: right, Riddell: made me aware and it is on my long to do list today
<yofel> esp. as that doesn't even need the suffix
 * sgclark knows and is fixing
<yofel> sgclark: could I have an example please?
<apachelogger> sgclark: we should move everything to project kubuntu-packaging-next 
<apachelogger> avoids name clashes altogether
<sgclark> libkf5runner yofel
<yofel> thanks :)
<sgclark> apachelogger: where is that?
<apachelogger> not yet created
<yofel> apachelogger: does that really warrant adding project name handling to the scripts?
<apachelogger> at least all my scripts work under the assumption that upstream name == branch name
<apachelogger> notable and only exception to that is qt
<apachelogger> that was one of the original naming considerations when we set up the branches
<yofel> right
<apachelogger> if you don't hold on to something you end up with random names like plasma-workspace-kf5
<yofel> yeah, good point
<apachelogger> which is neither tied to the source nor to upstream
<apachelogger> all that said, IMO it warrants adding project name handling ^^
<yofel> sgclark: what's the source name for that?
<apachelogger> plasma-workspace
<apachelogger> yofel: legit conflict is kactivities I believe
<sgclark> apachelogger: yofel: I only that that that because the previous version was kde-plasma-kf5 and upstream renamed it plasma-workspace. I should not have kept the kf5 and I now know that , but did not when I created it.
<apachelogger> basically the options are a) create a new super project until we transit to next b) suffix or prefix *everything* with kf5
<apachelogger> sgclark: well, there's a bigger naming problem at work here ^^
<yofel> well, new project and moving branches once the old ones are obsolete would be the way to go IMO
<apachelogger> we now can have two concurrent versions of a source
<sgclark> I agree that only some being kf5 is rather confusing
<apachelogger> yofel: yep
<apachelogger> also that just reminded me that we should create kubuntu-packaging-abandoned where we can move old branches like the previous monolithic ones
<apachelogger> e.g. it happend to me that I pulled kdesdk and worked on it and only afterwards realized that we don't even use that branch anymore ^^
<apachelogger> fortunately bzr doesn't actually care about the branch status you can define on launchpad, so you have no actual indication that you should not use that branch 
<yofel> I don't particulary care about those, so I'm fine with anything
<apachelogger> alternatively we could actually do a rm * commit on old branches, but I think it'd be in favor of tooling performance if we simply move abandoned stuff elsewhere
<apachelogger> or well, we do both ^^
<yofel> anyone against me wiping our quantal stuff from the PPA's? It's EOL
<apachelogger> death to quantal!
<ScottK> Kill it with fire.
<yofel> heating up :)
<apachelogger> this kf5 version hiccup is fun, it's like I now get to poke two ppas to get over the version problem ^^
<apachelogger> build queue will be lovely thanks to me :P
<apachelogger> sooooo
<apachelogger> project name kubuntu-packaging-next or kubuntu-packaging-kf5 or kubuntu-packaging-frameworks
<yofel> IMO next, if you want to have plasma in the scope too
<apachelogger> that'd be the idea
<apachelogger> also it would align with ppa:kubuntu-next
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging-next
<apachelogger> sgclark: are you still working on the branches?
<sgclark> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> ok
<sgclark> fixing some wrap-and-sort breaks
<apachelogger> yofel: we need to unify script naming ^^
<yofel> as in?
<apachelogger> also merge kubuntu-automation in kubuntu-dev-tools or vice versa
<apachelogger> yofel: 
<apachelogger> astyle-kubuntu  buildstatus   kbuildppa  kde-l10n-build-status  kgetsource       klearppa     kopypackages   kshowseries                 kubuntu-update-symbols  plymouth-rgb-normalizer  pull-ppa-source
<apachelogger> batpaste        kbranchmover  kbzr       kde-sc-build-status    khighestversion  klinksource  kshowbranches  kubuntu-members-email-list  newpackage              pull-ninjas-source
<apachelogger> many hard to parse. such mess
<yofel> heh, yeah
<apachelogger>     new_branch = lp.load('https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~kubuntu-packagers/' + new_project_name + '/ubuntu/') :O
<apachelogger> when did we move to that scheme?
<yofel> where did you get that from o.O?
<apachelogger> kbranchmover
<apachelogger> apparently I wrote that script to move branches, but the nature of the move is a mystery to me
<yofel> btw. kubuntu-dev-tools was supposed to be packagable IIRC, kubuntu-automation started as a stand-alone set of scripts (bzr-buildpackage-ppa should definitely be in -tools though)
<yofel> apachelogger: well, that was our ancient branch naming scheme, but that's like a few years old
<apachelogger> I think the packaged version is severely out of date
<apachelogger> it would be so nice if one could have automated builds directly to the archive
<yofel> apachelogger: it's not even in the archive I think. I have a recipe for it somewhere
<apachelogger> it was in the archive 
<apachelogger> I definitely landed it after we created it
<apachelogger> but that was way back in the batcave days
<yofel> I know, but that was long ago
<yofel> the current changelog has changes staged for precise ^^
<apachelogger> [17:00] <CIA-52> [kubuntu-dev-tools] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110628160033-w96uq8832y339i67 * (bin/kbranchmover debian/changelog) Add kbranchmover for moving branches around
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there, I can also write useless commit messages :P
<apachelogger> also that reminds me... we need a new commit bot ^^
<yofel> the script also need some code sharing. I believe we have like 4 different code sets for pasing ppa:<owner>/<archive>
<yofel> *parsing
<apachelogger> kubotu: care to take over?
<yofel> and different behavious between scripts
<apachelogger> yofel: because sharing code in python is a flipping pain in the bum
<yofel> *behaviour
<apachelogger> require_relative ftw!
<yofel> apachelogger: well, I know, I tried if you remember -.-
<yofel> the mess is still there...
<apachelogger> rewrite launchpadlib in ruppee, problem solved. 
<apachelogger> been sayin that all along
<yofel> well, you *can* have local python includes
<yofel> I was trying to keep it packagable...
<apachelogger> yofel: that's when the madness begins, I know ^^
<yofel> I still wonder if we'll have python3-launchpadlib in this decade ^^
<apachelogger> rewrite in ruppeee.
<yofel> do we have ruby-lazr.restfulclient or how that thing was called?
 * yofel sweeps the quantal ashes together
<apachelogger> my world goes like this: write in javascript, if it aint working rewrite in ruby, if it aint working rewrite in c++
<yofel> RIP
<apachelogger> yofel: I am sure there is some nonesense like that
<apachelogger> anyway the problem is that I personally could not be bothered to even look into how exactly this lazr thing works
<apachelogger> so I shall not do the rewrite
<apachelogger> I hear shadeslayer is down for some coding though 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: piiing
<yofel> apachelogger: you know, we should totally make our scripts a single python library and have executables that all only call a single function for bash compatibility
<apachelogger> rewrite in bash you say?
<apachelogger> yes, I agree
<yofel> lol, I would if I could
<apachelogger> eval "expr \"\$"$1"\" "
<yofel> I was happy that I could keep the backport script in bash
<yofel> hahaha
<apachelogger> argparsing in bash is crap though
<apachelogger> so, I am not too sure from a usage perspective bash would improve anything
<apachelogger> generally I agree with the notiion of separating logic into standalone binaries though
<apachelogger> this would then also make the earlier discussed approach of having to manually write tiny scripts to do batch editing of things
<apachelogger> ..less awful
<yofel> at some point I wanted to have it all bash and only glue to python where launchpad was needed, but that's a performance nightmare in some cases :/
<apachelogger> depends on what you do
<yofel> call a script that opens a connection to launchpad in a bash loop :P
<apachelogger> mind you, technically you could pass lambda style bash logic to wahtever wrapper binary
<apachelogger> yofel: the thing is why would you need that? :P
<yofel> I can't remember, but there was something
<apachelogger> as I see it short of actual ppa data retrieval you don't need to call the helper all the time
<apachelogger> like when you need a set of branches you'd simply use a script that spits out a list of branches, then you process that in bash and actual branch content editing would happen via bzr anyway
<yofel> I think in many cases it's like resolving distro versions etc. which *could* be worked around
<apachelogger> ohohoho, now I get the kbranchmover 
<apachelogger> it moves from /ubuntu to project specific branches
<yofel> uh yes...? ^^
<apachelogger> the variable name is very smarter there     new_branch = lp.load('https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~kubuntu-packagers/' + new_project_name + '/ubuntu/')
<apachelogger> shitty dev I say
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> that's pretty much how I read code... look at the longest line there is and 90% of the time that should tell you what is going on :P
<yofel> apachelogger: so, if we want to merge the tools and automation, make one non-packagable or leave the other one just for runtime stuff?
<apachelogger> I don''t think packagable is necessary
<apachelogger> what should work is easy deployment to $HOME though
<apachelogger> one way or the other
<yofel> well, you can do local installs with setup.py, or maybe use virtualenv
<apachelogger> kitemmodels-work
<apachelogger> what's them branches Oo
<yofel> sounds like santa_
<yofel> he had something with -work
<apachelogger> oh right, getting all branches of a project lists everything I don't care as well -.-
<apachelogger> :@
<yofel> enjoy the bazaar branch management shittyness :(
<apachelogger> branch management? lol? :P
<yofel> you get the point..
<apachelogger> the absence of management, yeah ^^
<santa_> actually I'm not disgusted with bazaar and launchpad
<yofel> santa_: were's talking scalability here
<apachelogger> I think I am looking at the wrong api documentation again
<apachelogger> yofel: fun idea: how about we move to github? :P
<yofel> apachelogger: we're using a mix of 1.0 and devel depending on the script
<apachelogger> yeah, the documentation is just confusing
<yofel> sure, it has git in it
<apachelogger> always takes me a while to get used to reading it
<apachelogger> found the branch object now ^^
<santa_> and yes, have a zillion -work branches, mainly to correct the build issues
<santa_> what I'm suposed to do with them, now that are all merged, remove them?
<yofel> if people would use launchpad correctly it should be marking them automatically as 'Merged'. Just leave them
<apachelogger> launchpad marking them as merged doesn't really do anything other than them not showing up in search results on the website
<yofel> should also hide it from the default API listing
<apachelogger> yofel: apt listing?
<yofel> launchpadlib listing
<apachelogger> ah yeah
<apachelogger> that is true
 * apachelogger wonders how kubuntu-packaging ended up with 500 branches
<apachelogger> madness
<yofel> well, nobody wanted to create one project per upstream source...
<yofel> (even if the API can do that very well)
<apachelogger> I wanted to :'<
<apachelogger> got downvoted
<yofel> oh, sorry then
 * yofel curses reportbug
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/all/
<apachelogger> juju is still a thing
<apachelogger> magic
<yofel> which reminds me we need to re-start the mir flamewar at UOS
<apachelogger> we do?
<yofel> wasn't that the plan?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<yofel> the CC said to talk about it at UOS, they don't care
<apachelogger> can I get a wayland plasma before that?
<yofel> dunno, is it still using X in neon?
<apachelogger> yeah
<yofel> :(
<apachelogger> mostly because MG doesn't want to hold the train up with wayland migration I think
<yofel> aha, I guess I as nvidia user should be happy
<apachelogger> depends on whether you use novuvulusdlfyo that one is pretty much busted with next I think
<apachelogger> as is radeon
<apachelogger> as is intel
<apachelogger> xD
<yofel> I am not
<yofel> now, how do I re-send a reportbug report without a properly setup sendmail MTA -.-
<yofel> it's this rare moments that I actually like apport in
<sgclark> yofel: I have commited my  changes now, but Riddell wanted me to run bzr-buildpackage-ppa -s 2 but all complain that it can't fine package upstream, not sure what to do
<yofel> missing watch files, you can work around it by putting the deb-src line for the ppa in your sources.list
<yofel> (if the ppa has the source)
<sgclark> yofel: that worked thank you
<ahoneybun> yofel: I have a notebook with intel + nvidia graphics
<yofel> that's the perfect fun combination :D
<ahoneybun> yofel: thank fully the new driver manager handles it great
<BluesKaj> Optimus ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: yep
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun, nice to know that the new drivers will work with those gpus and the switch, that setup was troublesome in the past
<ahoneybun> well the driver manager does not install the switch but I did install it in a previous setup and it seemed to work
<ahoneybun> right now it just is using the nvidia for eveyrhting
<sgclark> yofel: ok so now it fails at debsign I am not jriddell. I dch -a as I was told in the past, not sure how to tell it to sign with my key
<apachelogger> sgclark: debsign -kKEYID
<apachelogger> KEYID can be your name or the actual id of the key
<sgclark> with bzr-buildpackage-ppa?
<sgclark> first or append to that command? sorry first time trying this apachelogger
<apachelogger> hum, no clue 
<apachelogger> let's see
<apachelogger> sgclark: yeah, simply append apparently
<sgclark> great, thank you!
<yofel> sgclark: you can also permanently override the key in ~/.devscripts
<yofel> e.g. I have "DEBSIGN_KEYID=2EC0A9FF" in there
<sgclark> oh ok, will try that appending is not working 
<doctorpepper> hi guys !!!
<Riddell> sgclark: how did you get on?
<sgclark> Riddell: all the way to bzr-buildpackage-ppa and that is not going well
<Riddell> maco: got bored of scotland, going to find a repressed country where I can moan about central government more
<Riddell> sgclark: what's up?
<maco> Riddell: just before you get to vote for independence?!
<Riddell> maco: I'll get a postal vote :)
<sgclark> Riddell: had debsign error, yofel and apachelogger helped me with that and now new error without any sort of message as to why. I am starting again with fresh checkouts.. wish me luck
<Riddell> good luck
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm experimenting in experimental
<sgclark> Riddell: seems like it is working now, does this put to PPA or do I need to do another bash loop for that ?
<santa_> sgclark: kdnssd-kf5 is still at 4.99.0 in bzr apparently
<apachelogger> all hail the mighty insomnia
<apachelogger> Riddell: experimental doesn't mean that entire package stacks should be broken
<apachelogger> that's what staging is for
<apachelogger> sgclark, Riddell: I am going to do a mass move of all branches to kubuntu-packaging-next project in a bit
<sgclark> apachelogger: I am still building, please wait a little longer. almost one
<sgclark> done
<sgclark> santa_: not sure what happened there, looks like your merge was merged after my changes
<apachelogger> that happens when one doesn't use git :P
<ahoneycutt> you on valorie ?
<valorie> I'm here
<valorie> I saw your ping yesterday, but you had disappeared
<sgclark> ok apachelogger all has been built (that didn't get broken) with bzr-buildpackage-ppa. Should I wait to puch these until you do this move?
<valorie> what you have filed looks more like the typical old UDS meeting plan
<sgclark> s/puch/push
<valorie> rather than a presentation
<valorie> what exactly do you envision, ahoneycutt?
<apachelogger> sgclark: depends on whether your branches are unbound or checkouts
<sgclark> checkouts
<apachelogger> then you'll have to wait I guess
 * valorie sends along some sleepy time tea to apachelogger
<apachelogger> valorie: oh, I got myself coffee actually ;)
<apachelogger> sleep is for the weak
<valorie> that'll help.....
<valorie> lol
<valorie> sleep is a unix command!
<apachelogger> a mostly incorrectly used one mind you ^^
<ScottK> valorie: t-shirt
<valorie> tshirt?
<sgclark> apachelogger: so just to be clear after bzr-buildpackage-ppa I need to do another bash loop to dput these right? and is this where they will be going to a new location other than experimental, or are you moving them to another bzr?
<sgclark> and hello valorie :)
<apachelogger> it's a shirt with tea
<ScottK> That'd be a good one
<valorie> ah, true
<valorie> apachelogger: don't spill your tea on your shirt
<valorie> that is untidy
<valorie> hi scarlett
<apachelogger> sgclark: the bazaar branches are moving, although I guess you could upload to kubuntu-ppa/kubuntu-next right away
<apachelogger> we'll have to move all the kf5 stuff there anyway
<ahoneycutt> valorie: to show the community the current way we work our docs, try to open it up more to the community and maybe get some better ideas to improve our current ways
<sgclark> apachelogger: ok I will do that, thanks!
<apachelogger> valorie: I am wearing a proper shirt
<apachelogger> bzr branches moved https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next
<valorie> sounds good, ahoneycutt
<valorie> apachelogger: appropriate costume is important
<apachelogger> indeed
 * valorie is wearing a destop summit T
<valorie> reminds me of fun times in Berlin
<apachelogger> berlin I do not remember
<apachelogger> when did we visit berlin?
<apachelogger> oh, desktop summit
 * valorie sneaks brandy into the apachelogger's coffee
 * apachelogger totally thinks that was more of a tomahawk sprint for him
<apachelogger> :O
 * ahoneycutt is wearing Trusty Tahr Ubuntu shirt
<apachelogger> it's before noon here :P
<valorie> lol
<ahoneycutt> valorie: anything you think we need to discuss there?
<apachelogger> sgclark: I'll also need to rename some branches for the name fixing, not right now if you need the branches though
<valorie> gathering more translators, ahoneycutt
<apachelogger> also Riddell's branch list was incomplete it seems :O
<ahoneycutt> valorie: that was the main goal, if we show more people how easy it is to summit translations more will come https://blueprints.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/+spec/community-1406-kubuntu-documentation-team
<valorie> it's pretty early to begin making the docs for this round, since most technical decisions are in process
<apachelogger> sgclark: going to move another bunch of branches now
<sgclark> ok
<ahoneycutt> valorie: well it can help us brainstorm for this round then
<apachelogger> fun story: there actually are two branches for kdnssd since yesterday :S
<apachelogger> valorie, ahoneycutt: since we do not do feature development for 4.x I doubt there will be much change between now and release
<sgclark> apachelogger: ok rejection fun, so I need to copy all these from experimental?
<apachelogger> except for version bumps and those are also rather featureless with a lot of the workspace working happening in 5.x
<apachelogger> sgclark: no, huh, what kind of rejection?
<sgclark> dput
<sgclark> to next
<apachelogger> sgclark: ah, sorry, the ppa is kubuntu-ppa/next
<sgclark> can't find .orig
<apachelogger> sgclark: oh
<apachelogger> why that is bad ^^
<apachelogger> sgclark: will have to wait for branch moving then
<sgclark> yes haha
<sgclark> ok
<valorie> ahoneycutt: I'll bbl -- laundry then dinner now
<apachelogger> sgclark: you could copy them and then upload the new versions, or you could rerun buildpackage with another flag that forces it to upload the origs
 * apachelogger can't find the flag though
<ahoneycutt> apachelogger: mostly to look at our current ways and tools and think as a team to see if we could do better, and get more translators on board
<apachelogger> possibly it was -si
<sgclark> apachelogger: I will copy them
<apachelogger> sgclark: all branches should be moved now
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> ty
<apachelogger>  5. By Scarlett Clark <scarlett@saturn> 9 hours ago 
<apachelogger> sgclark: you may want to fix bzr whoami
 * apachelogger writes mail
<sgclark> blah lol, ok thanks
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/plasma-workspace/view/head:/debian/changelog is there a reason the source has a suffix btw?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-03
<ahoneycutt> valorie: our session is Wed June 13 at 1700 UTC
<ahoneycutt> do we have all three domains for docs.kubuntu?
<ahoneycutt> .com, .org, .co.uk
<apachelogger> in theory we could anyway
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin, jose: where are we on website business btw?
<jose> apachelogger: ask ovidiu-florin!
<ovidiu-florin> we're still having issues with the child theme.
<ovidiu-florin> We have some suggestions from someone on how to implement that, but I haven't had the time to try them out
<ovidiu-florin> also, someone promissed to make an sketch for the Team page
<ovidiu-florin> but no feedback since
<ovidiu-florin> I don't remember his name
<apachelogger> sgclark: status page adjusted for next http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_4.100.0_trusty.html 
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: check logs and poke? :)
<sgclark> apachelogger: ok thanks, power went out :(
<ovidiu-florin> will do, in the morning
<ovidiu-florin> in ~9 to 10 hours
<ovidiu-florin> can someone poke me around then to remind me please?
<apachelogger> kubotu: whats the plugin for that?
<apachelogger> kubotu: remind ovidiu-florin to poke people in 10 hours
<kubotu> apachelogger, you don't have 'remind::other::about' permissions here
<apachelogger> kubotu: you are being very rude today
<ovidiu-florin> :)
<ovidiu-florin> I'll just look over the TODO tomorrow and remember to do that
<apachelogger> kubotu: whoami
<kubotu> you are my boss
<apachelogger> that's right
<apachelogger> kubotu: remind ovidiu-florin to poke people in 10 hours
<kubotu> okay
<apachelogger> thx sweetie :*
<ovidiu-florin> nice
<ahoneycutt> lol
<ahoneycutt> kubotu: whoami
<kubotu> you are *ahoneycutt69896164926340
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: whoami
<kubotu> you are *ovidiu_florin69896164850320
<apachelogger> clearly you are nobodys :P
<ovidiu-florin> what's with the numbers?
<apachelogger> random number
<apachelogger> supposed to make the uid unique I guess ^^
<apachelogger> since they are autogenerated
<apachelogger> sgclark: I am going to rename the last branches with -kf5 suffix unless you still need them
<apachelogger> kwallet/kactivitites/kdnssd
 * apachelogger reports out of coffee and runs circles
<sgclark> I am done with bzr if thats what you mean
<apachelogger> renamed
 * sgclark impatiently waits for all these copied packages to build
<apachelogger> shall I trigger neon5 retries to delay things a bit? :P
 * sgclark cries out nooooo
<apachelogger> but it's also terribly red :'<
<apachelogger> oh right
 * apachelogger writes another mail
<apachelogger> pft santa_ is blocking our builds
 * ScottK considers starting to merge Qt5 5.3 from Debian. 
<apachelogger> please do
 * apachelogger wants plasma next with wayland by the end of the week :O
<ScottK> Just got to my hotel. Need some dinner first. 
<sgclark> apachelogger: wait what?!? how. I need to finish at some point ... 14 hours ugh
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/kubuntu-kf5-experiments
<apachelogger> assuming they were uploaded before the copy they will get processed first as they supposedly have the same upload score
 * sgclark grumbles
<santa_> apachelogger: I can remove the packages and do my experiments other day if that helps
<sgclark> I still have to apply all my changes files..
<apachelogger> already queued now, I don't mind much :P
<sgclark> yes please. ^^
<apachelogger> santa_: why do you need to build the entire packageset anyway?
<apachelogger> just make your ppa dep on next and reuse the existing packages to build from
<apachelogger> yofel: did you ever reach any sort of conclusion on continuous builds btw?
<santa_> apachelogger: I'm just getting familiar with your ppa's stuff
<santa_> never used it before
<santa_> gonna remove everything then
<apachelogger> santa_: http://i.imgur.com/8BJzoXE.png
<apachelogger> if you add another ppa as a dep it will basically add that ppa to the sources.list of the builders
<apachelogger> so it will simply resuse the existing packages from kubuntu next
<santa_> yep, the thing is I started that ppa to fix the various ftbfs'es in the previous version, so I needed to rebuild everything
<apachelogger> ah, please coordinate ftbfs fixes 
<santa_> but now I guess I could re-use your stuff, yes
<apachelogger> otherwise work gets duplicated because I think sgclark is also working on that
<santa_> it's everything merged now
 * sgclark is
<santa_> I don't have any pending work right now
<apachelogger> 4.100 will have compat issues with the released workspace
 * apachelogger rolls eyes
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, did you understand how tarme works yet?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Of course not.  It'll be perfectly compatible.  In the brave new world of KF5/Plasma Next anyone can release anything whenever they feel like it and it'll be wonderful.  No matter what.  No need for coordination.
<ScottK> I'm sure of it because both Aaron and KDE promo said so.
<apachelogger> well, frameworks api isn't entirely frozen yet ^^
 * sgclark giggles
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ScottK: fear not, next month binary interface freeze kicks in
<apachelogger> if shit breaks after that we get to throw dirt ^^
<ScottK> And then throw dirt again a month later.
<ScottK> Oh, wait.  I forgot.
<ScottK> Kevin Ottens promises no regressions ever in KF5 so we can just blindly update whenever.
<ScottK> What could possibly go wrong.
 * apachelogger wonders when devs will remember that qreal != float && qreal != double
<ScottK> Never since in Qt5 they aren't required to care.
<apachelogger> I see a ftbfs :P
<apachelogger> not on kubuntu though
 * apachelogger squints
<apachelogger> well, it's official lunchpad hates me
<apachelogger> oh, actually the buildpackage thing hates me
<apachelogger> Riddell: data packages for l10n doesn't compute for me
<apachelogger> what's the point of that?
<apachelogger> oh multiarch
<apachelogger> many a kittens have to die because of the frameworks packaging
<apachelogger> simplest of frameworks would have an exciting amount of 4 packages in control
<apachelogger> and why does the lib binary:version dep on the data
<apachelogger> lconvert: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> neon is eating the builders
<apachelogger> much rude.
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel, ScottK, shadeslayer: how about we drop the debian subdirs in bzr branches?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please don't.
<apachelogger> ScottK: why?
<ScottK> It would seriously mess up my workflow.
<apachelogger> how so?
<ScottK> The .bzr dir is only in the top level dir.
<ScottK> so with the debian directory under the top level, I can diff the debian dir in the package and the bzr very nicely.
<ScottK> If there was no debian dir, the .bzr ends up in my diff.
<ScottK> Really annoying.
<apachelogger> ScottK: -x .bzr?
<ScottK> What problem are you trying to solve by changing it?
<apachelogger> having to type more than I can be bothered to
<ScottK> Also then when I diff and patch in and out of the bzr branch (and I do that) then the -p levels get screwed up.
<ScottK> d <tab> isn't much
<apachelogger> too much considering there's some 80 branches just for frameworks and workspace right now
<apachelogger> but, really the issue is probably more the fact that the packages are too splity
<apachelogger> bunch of frameworks now got localization so one now gets to hop into every other framework branch, copy and paste the same stanza, adjust the description create the very same install file and commit that
<ScottK> Sounds like it's dieing to be scripted.
<apachelogger> it is exactly the kind of thing I was talking about yesterday WRT having to batch edit stuff
<yofel> apachelogger: continuous builds?
<yofel> and please don't drop debian/
<yofel> it would be rather inconvenient for things like wrap-and-sort, dch, etc...
<yofel> Riddell FYI about our wrap-and-sort breakage:
<yofel> "The merged package definitions were separated by one line containing a
<yofel> space (line 20 of your control file), but they should be separated by
<yofel> one empty line. That's the reason why the package definitions were
<yofel> joined."
<yofel> from debian 750247
<ubottu> Debian bug 750247 in src:python-debian "devscripts: [wrap-and-sort] removes package definitions when wrapping control file" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/750247
<soee> good morning
<yofel> apachelogger: what was your plan wrt kubuntu-packaging-next and kbzr?
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, quite likely
<yofel> Riddell: is there a release schedule for kf5 anywhere? I can find a schedule for plasma, but not for kf5
<Riddell> yofel: http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Epics is the best we've got
<Riddell> although it tends to be whenever dfaure is free
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: where's my reminder?
<ovidiu-florin> it's been 10 hours
<yofel> hm
<yofel> kubotu: whoami
<kubotu> you are yofel
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm not too sure on the point of moving those kf5 branches, we'll still need to rename the source package for ones with overlapping names
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: kubotu forgot about my reminder
<yofel> weird
<yofel> kubotu: remind ovidiu-florin to poke people in 10s
<kubotu> yofel, you don't have 'remind::other::about' permissions here
<yofel> aha
<yofel> remind me about foo in 10s
<yofel> kubotu: remind me about foo in 10s
<kubotu> okay
<yofel> PM'd me, curious
<ovidiu-florin> so the reminder is PM?
<ovidiu-florin> did not expect that
<yofel> Riddell, apachelogger: if we go with a seperate image for plamsa next for now, do they really have to be co-installable?
<yofel> I don't particulary see the point in supporting two workspaces in parallel
<yofel> if anything, I see version clashes regarding the epoch
<Riddell> yofel: they're not coinstallable
<yofel> so why rename?
<Riddell> yofel: kdelibs and kde-runtime equivalents should be co-installable
<Riddell> kde-workspace doesn't matter
<Riddell> but there's some bits of kdelibs which have the same name in kf5 and plasma
<Riddell> kdnssd, kwallet, kactivities
<Riddell> attica
<yofel> :/
<yofel> how about renaming everything kf5-<module> so it's at least consistent? Or would that be too messy again
<Riddell> seems messy an unnecessary to do all, I've been renaming the ones that clash <module>-kf5
<yofel> which will need script special casing :/
<Riddell> right, such is life
<Riddell> in plasma baloo kfilemetadata and milou will need renamed
<Riddell> which I can do being upstream
<Riddell> suggestions welcome for what to call them
<yofel> Riddell: I think you're uploading to the wrong PPA?
<Riddell> yofel: so I've just seen
<yofel> ^^
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I've replied to a volunteer that offered to help with a few things with the new kubuntu website. I've CC'd the kubuntu-devel mail list, so you guys can see the thread. Aparently it needs aproval because the message is to big. :|
<yofel> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel: source name has nothing to do with the branch, it never has
<apachelogger> as for the renaming
<apachelogger> I'll argue that the kde4 sources should be renamed
<yofel> you would still have to special case epochs then, or add an epoch to everything
<apachelogger> yofel: why? all frameworks will be version 5.x and soversion 5
<yofel> baloo 4:4.13.0 >> baloo 5.0
<apachelogger> yofel: so?
<apachelogger> everything gets epoch 5? :P
<yofel> well, 4 would suffice, current is 0
<apachelogger> that's confusing, should be 5
<yofel> why, the version is 5, epoch has nothing to do with that
<apachelogger> you need the epoch in the apps space anyway, since they do not change name and they do not need to be coinstallable
<apachelogger> yofel: yes, because apps need it
<yofel> how? where? why?
<apachelogger> Version: 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> !info gwenview
<ubottu> gwenview (source: gwenview): image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.5-0ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 2815 kB, installed size 4366 kB
<yofel> ...?
<apachelogger> yofel: it has an epoch
<yofel> what's wrong with 4:5.0
<apachelogger> yofel: it's confusing
<yofel> well, it's debian...
<Riddell> yofel: mind and keep https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks updated when you're working on a KF5 package
<apachelogger> yofel: 4:5.1.3+dfsg+really5.1.2
<yofel> Riddell: yeah sorry, forgot to do that for the first 2
<yofel> apachelogger: looks fine to me ^^
<Riddell> yofel: instead of just writing "done" I've been writing ~ppa2 up so we know that if ~ppa2 fails then it needs to be done again
<yofel> ok
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: morning :)
<ScottK> Coordinate the epoch thing with Debian. If we get to a higher epoch than them it really sucks. 
<shadeslayer> hi
<yofel> moin shadeslayer ^^
<shadeslayer> hello
<shadeslayer> how's it going
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I hear you're giving a talk about builder @ UOS :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do we want a Qt5 sync up session at UOS?
<Riddell> builder?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's news
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<apachelogger> yofel: whatever happened to the maintainenance on aliaoth notion
<yofel> nothing, at least not from my side. 
<yofel> Let me dump our last proposal into the channel and see what happens
<yofel> might as well discuss the epoch too
<ScottK> shadeslayer: we want 5.3 to go in asap. 
<ScottK> If that needs a session, fine. 
<shadeslayer> I'll ask around I guess
<ScottK> My trying to get someone from Canonical to discuss it via email isn't going very well. 
<shadeslayer> ok
<ScottK> Frankly though the whole KDE upstream pov that IMO amounts to screw the distros they're on there own causes me to be even more demotivated about being involved in KDE packaging.
<shadeslayer> I still have a different view tbh ....
<yofel> shadeslayer: take that up with the techboard, until then I'm with scott
<yofel> apachelogger: ok, so sune is against renaming sources
<yofel> (old ones I mean)
<yofel> so the epoch is moot I believe as we can keep 0 for now
<apachelogger> yofel: not epoching makes scripting more work because you need to parse the epoch out of the changelog before doing things
<apachelogger> unless there is a dch argument that automatically reuses the epoch
<ScottK> apachelogger: dch -i does what I think you're suggesting. 
<apachelogger> ScottK: no, I mean like dch -v 5.1.0
<ScottK> Oh.
<yofel> well, currently *nothing* in kf5 has an epoch
<apachelogger> yofel: applications will
<ScottK> Yeah you need to include it. 
<apachelogger> gwenview has epoch 4
<yofel> that's not kf5, that's plasma and applications
<apachelogger> unless we rename all applications we will have an epoch
<yofel> and you can just keep the 4 there
<apachelogger> yofel: so you want two different scripts?
<yofel> scripts no, different package lists yes
<apachelogger> yofel: my point is that to keep the epoch in one part but not the other you then have to script epoch parsing in
<apachelogger> something you could entirely avoid if you say everything core kde (whatever that will be in the future) has epoch X
<ScottK> FWIW, if someone goes to the TB to ask for an MRE for KF5, I'll probably be arguing against it.
<yofel> what's so hard about string.split(':') ?
<apachelogger> yofel: you first need to get the version
<apachelogger> so we are talking something like parsechangelog | grep Version | sed
<apachelogger> which is entirely avoidable by simply not insisting on having no epoch because there is zero benefit to not having an epoch
<apachelogger> there however is a benefit to retaining the epoch and that benefit is to not have to worry about the fact that some automated bits have an epoch and others don't
<yofel> IMO, I would rather special case stuff for now until we have worked out with debian what they want to do
<yofel> if we can put our stuff on alioth, and run our scripts over that, and they're fine with it, I'm ok
<apachelogger> well yeah, the epochs should be aligned
<yofel> I'm not disagreeing that using one epoch on everything is easier, but they have to be in sync then
<apachelogger> I am arguing that the epochs should also be aligned across all bits we need to mass automate
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel https://bitbucket.org/unit193/trellobot
<apachelogger> bitbucket still exists?
<shadeslayer> yes, I use it
<shadeslayer> for sekrit repos
<yofel> fun
<apachelogger> sekrit repos he said
<apachelogger> don't be lazy, write an rbot plugin
<apachelogger> then you can trello off of kubotu instead of having to run a dedicated bot
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> I personally fail to see the point fwiw
 * yofel would rather have commit notifications back :S
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> I just thought the same and am currently looking into that :P
<apachelogger> not quite sure how to do that though
<yofel> you could probably do it by having the bot subscribed to the mail notifications from launchpad
<apachelogger> that's all sorts of complicated
<apachelogger> rss seems more useful
<apachelogger> but automatically subscribing to things is a bit rubbish theree
<apachelogger> that's also why the bug notifications are not active on everything
<yofel> well, if launchpad had rss, sure :S
<apachelogger> yofel: it does
<apachelogger> well, loggerhead has
<apachelogger> oh, actually lunchpad has as well
<apachelogger> http://feeds.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/plasma-workspace/branch.atom
<yofel> *blink* I did not know about that
<apachelogger> it's all very well hidden
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> I found a team level feed
<apachelogger> http://feeds.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/branches.atom
<apachelogger> msg kubotu
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> msg kubotu
<yofel> @_@
<apachelogger> the feed content is a bit pointless
<apachelogger> kubotu: rss show branches 1
<kubotu> lemme fetch it...
<kubotu> Channel : Branches for Kubuntu Packagers
<kubotu> 2014/06/03 13:11 :: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/kdbusaddons @ https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/kdbusaddons (by Kubuntu Packagers)
<yofel> that's missing the interesting part -.-
<apachelogger> oh, maybe by project would work better
<apachelogger> kubotu: rss show branches 1
<kubotu> lemme fetch it...
<kubotu> Channel : Latest Revisions for kubuntu-packaging
<kubotu> 2014/06/02 19:58 :: [khtml] r28 Fix remain wrap-andsort breaks... (by Scarlett Clark)
<apachelogger> that one doesn't have links ^^
<yofel> link might be a bit long IMO
<yofel> we know where it is anyway (as long as the project is shown)
<apachelogger> not if one takes next into the picture
<apachelogger> well, when there's branch with equal name in both projects anyway
<yofel> hence my point about the project
<yofel> FWIW, that's already more useful than the bug notifications...
<apachelogger> what's wrong with the bug notification :O
<yofel> uhm, that it always shows the same message each time...?
<apachelogger> so?
<apachelogger> you know the bug has changed
<yofel> I can let kmail notify me about that...
<yofel> ok, nevermind
<apachelogger> just like with branches :P
<yofel> I'm just used to having *content* in such messages
<apachelogger> by that standard irc notifications make no sense altogether because you could simply sub by mail :P
<apachelogger> yofel: well, tell launchpad that
<apachelogger> can't do much about the title the feeds give
<yofel> yeah, I got that the second after I finished writing -.-
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> I think I found a way to track all bug reports btw
<apachelogger> it's much more straight forward once one realizes that teams have feeds ^^
<shadeslayer> hidden features, hidden features everywhere
<yofel> apachelogger: I'm not arguing about launchpad, I'm just arguing that the title isn't really sufficient to tell me anything :/
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> it appears one can write custom filters for the feed plugin
<apachelogger> not that I know or understand how that would work
<apachelogger> eean or markey would apparently since they hold authorship :P
<yofel> I'm not really sure though if the posts warrant a like 7 line bot message in here though
<yofel> even if I like the long kde commit notifications
<apachelogger> looking I say, looking
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yofel: as far as the atom is concerned I don't think filtering is an option either
<apachelogger> the actually useful data is html content
<apachelogger> extracting meaningful things from that seems nigh impossible
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yofel apachelogger reckon I should schedule a session for Frameworks releases in ubuntu?
<yofel> urgh, yeah, that content looks awful
<yofel> shadeslayer: to discuss it with whom?
<shadeslayer> TB
<yofel> well, go ahead if you want, you're not going to have me on your side unless I've seen a couple releases without any breakage
<apachelogger> I'll say that unless there have been actual releases a discussion would involve 99% handwaving
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> so whats the plan for 14.10 then
<apachelogger> land in ppa
<yofel> ^
<yofel> we could put it in the archive, but it would be essentially unsupported
<yofel> depends on demand really I think
<apachelogger> which is not in the interest of anyone as that prevents upstream to quickly iterate initial bugs out of the way
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> one could make an argument for landing it all the same as even with intial bugs it makes it easier for devs to transition to frameworks
<apachelogger> but truth be told right now I actually feel that even then they'd be better served with using the PPA to get the latest and greatest asap
<shadeslayer> I think landing is pointless unless we can keep updating monthly
<yofel> adding a PPA isn't that hard, IMO it only makes sense if someone comes up and says that package X that he wants in the archive uses kf5 module Y, then it might make sense
<shadeslayer> yeah, basically, not having KF5 in the archive blocks KF5 apps in the archive for 9 months
<yofel> shadeslayer: we can put it in as soon as we put something in the archive that needs it, currently that's nothing, so no point in having it there
<yofel> and it's not like we can put applications in the archive post-release
<shadeslayer> but then if random-app requires a tier 3 framework, what then
<yofel> shadeslayer: as I said, then we can talk about it, but if random app isn't ready by 14.10 FF, I'm against including it
<yofel> kubotu: newversion calligra 2.8.3
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1326002
<shadeslayer> ooh
<shadeslayer> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<shadeslayer> has autopkgtest output now
<shadeslayer> sweet
<yofel> wow, how colorful ^^
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> autopkgtest for kde4libs 4:4.13.1-0ubuntu1: Always failed
<yofel> greaaaaat
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you think it's sensible to add autopackagetest to our kf5 stuff? So far dh_test is being run, but not autopkgtest
<shadeslayer> yofel: that kdelibs part failing is because of dh-acc not depending on debhelper
<yofel> ah k
<shadeslayer> workaround would be to add it manually to our test
<shadeslayer> as for autopkgtest for KF5, yeah, I think so, plus we can add dh-acc checks to make sure ABI doesn't break
<yofel> right, still need to read up on that
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think we already decided about frameworks in our session.  No need for something at UOS.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: roger
<shadeslayer> whole bunch of stuff is blocked on non installable maxima
<shadeslayer> hm
<sgclark> ok so I dput ktextwidgets v3 to ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next but seems to have vanished into space, any ideas?
<yofel> shouldn't happen unless you didn't sign it
<sgclark> Successfully uploaded packages.
<yofel> to the right ppa?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there's not much leeway when we land frameworks, we propose an update exception to TB, they either approve or not and then we have to deal with that
<apachelogger> the only real alternative is to then seek approval for allowing a ppa to be enabled by default as to deploy updates outside the scope of the archive (which really amounts to the same problem domain anyway) or worst case have a checkbox somewhere to enable updates for frameworks
<apachelogger> enable updates for frameworks would then add the PPA
<apachelogger> so short of getting update approval it's either ppa by default or opt-in ppa
<sgclark> yofel: used wrong key, thank you
<ScottK> That sort of thing has been turned down before.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I say we update to feature freeze and then start cherry picking.
<apachelogger> well regardless of the outcome of a TB decision we don't have that many options really
<shadeslayer> ScottK: except that cherry picking might result in confusing backtraces for upstream
<apachelogger> ScottK: that can only be done if the big distros band together and put up a maintenance system
<apachelogger> i.e. that cherrypicking would have to be implemented upstream with more than one party involved otherwise that calls for screwuppery
<apachelogger> also that potentially is a lot of work with some 60 potential frameworks that need watching
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Upstream bought that confusion when they declined to support their releases.  Not my problem.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Agreed.  If only upstream cared about maintenance.
<yofel> shadeslayer: Ben made that point, and was completely ignored, so I guess they're fine with it
<apachelogger> ScottK: that's where our perception differs I think we can be upstream just as much as upstream is upstream, in fact I think we should be upstream ;)
<ScottK> Obviously cherrypicking will be manpower limited, so it'd only be for severe issues.
<apachelogger> it's a lot like the dead upstream discussion we had a while back, distros patch k3b, but no one actually bothers enough to pick up maintenance (whatever that may mean) and roll a tarball of new fixes
<ScottK> AIUI upstream objected to stable branches even existing.
<apachelogger> haven't seen that
<kubotu> feed branches had 4 updates, showing the latest 3
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kaccessible] r106 Release... (by Rohan Garg)
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kaccessible] r107 Fix control file to have proper fields... (by Rohan Garg)
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kaccessible] r108 Release... (by Rohan Garg)
<yofel> IMHO, 'upstream' in this case should really be someone that knows the code. If $distro_dev becomes stable branch maintainer upstream without knowing what he's doing I'm not sure I'll happily use a point release coming from there
 * shadeslayer has a headache
<yofel> I've seen plenty of breakage where someone from $distro1 upstreamed a patch which caused breakage in $distro2
<yofel> so a cherry-pick that's safe in $distro1 doesn't have to be safe in $distro2
<yofel> (not that upstream is in a much different position, just less likely to mess up)
<apachelogger> yofel: that's why it needs to be a joint effort
<shadeslayer> oohh
<shadeslayer> debian/libkactivities-models1.abi.tar.gz.amd64
<yofel> wat
<shadeslayer> yofel: that's the base abi file for dh-acc to work
<shadeslayer> to compare things against
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> and where's that o.O?
<shadeslayer> debian git
<apachelogger> eh
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [ktextwidgets] r26 Bump depends versions (by Scarlett Clark)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [ktextwidgets] r27 Fix control file... (by Scarlett Clark)
<yofel> wait, are we now adding binary files to the source o.O?
<shadeslayer> yofel: in the debian packaging, supposedly, yeah 
<yofel> I'm sorry, but that's crap -.-
<apachelogger> git likes binary files a lot :P
<sgclark> Riddell: plasma-workspace in bzr needs review when you have time
<yofel> shadeslayer: that looks like a gzipped tar with a single json file in it to me...
<shadeslayer> mhm
<yofel> and ofc. .abi.tar.gz is hardcoded in dh_acc
<yofel> supreme fun
<Riddell> sgclark: I'll take a look if I get a chance but I think it's worth just going back to KF5 for now as that's got the new release and plasma will do later this week
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry what? upstream is going back to kf5? bzr revert should work then right?
<yofel> Riddell: why is libkf5pty-data arch:any?
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kactivities] r121 * Merge with debian, no remaining changes... (by Rohan Garg)
<kubotu> ::branches:: [calligra] r98 * New upstream release (LP: #1326002)... (by Philip Muškovac)
<sgclark> Riddell: I reverted to pre- name change so don't worry about reviewing it. I have name change backed up if that is not what you meant.
<shadeslayer> Actual votes cast thus far: 16
<shadeslayer> ~40% voting done
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [plasma-workspace] r6 Rename - drop kf5... (by Scarlett Clark)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [knotifications] r35 Fix description-synopsis-starts-with-article for the binary ... (by Philip Muškovac)
<Riddell> yofel: sounds like a mistake
<Riddell> sgclark: just looked, that rename to drop the kf5 looks good
<Riddell> sgclark: where did you get the idea to use libpkgs_addsubst_allLibraries ?
<sgclark> saw all those merges with it
<sgclark> Riddell: so go back to dropping the kf5?
<sgclark> Riddell: also the merges I have done , the debian version all have allLibraries
<ScottK> The problem with libpkgs_addsubst_allLibraries is that if you have one lib installed once you install the -dbg it pulls all the other libs too.
<ScottK> Installing a -dbg shouldn't pull in other libs.
<Riddell> sgclark: ah so must be a new feature debian has got into using
<santa_> Riddell: the allLibraries is something widely used in the debian packaging for packages which have a lot of libraries .e.g. kdepimlibs
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm also not convinced it's any easier to maintain or clearer to read
<santa_> I mean imagine the control file of kdepimlibs without using that variable
<santa_> perhaps the frameworks libs are too small to use this feature
<santa_> in any case if we don't use it for frameworks it's not a big loss imo
<sgclark> workspace is rather big compared to the rest of kf5
<ScottK> KF5 ~= kdelibs, so no surprise.
<sgclark> doesn't matter to me :) I just recall we are trying to get debian to adopt our kf5
<santa_> well sometimes they use ${allLibraries} sometimes they don't
<santa_> the main point of using that in my opinion is
<santa_> 1. not forgetting to add libs when a new one appears
<santa_> 2. not having to change everything when a library breaks abi and the packages have to be renamed
<santa_> about 2 it would make sense to use it in okteta, for instance
<santa_> however debian doesn't, but it should
<ScottK> My objection is only for -dbg depends.  Installing -dbg shouldn't pull in more libs.
<ScottK> For other things, it may be fine.
<santa_> that's a different story
<santa_> we could downgrade the -dbg depends to suggests
<santa_> in any case that's a different issue, which exists with our without ${allLibraries}
<santa_> I think you guys have a point when you say it shouldn't pull everything
<lordievader> Good evening
<santa_> evening
<lordievader> Hey santa_, how are you?
<santa_> good, fine thanks
<santa_> sgclark: ktexteditor has a dupe changelog entry
<sgclark> ok
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kjobwidgets] r27 Fix -dev depends... (by Scarlett Clark)
<shadeslayer> yofel: any idea why /usr/share/kde4/apps/kajongg/kajongg.py does something like from qt import QObject, usingQt4
<shadeslayer> instead of from PyQt4 import QObject
<yofel> no
<shadeslayer> ajj
<shadeslayer>     new: qt.py and qt4.py bundling all Qt imports
<shadeslayer> hurray
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> 28a90a9d58d44c2b229355cd82599d1b9b4256f8 in kajongg
<shadeslayer> also has a debian.control in the source code
<shadeslayer> \o/
<yofel> do I smell qtchoosery
<shadeslayer> yofel: yes
 * yofel runs
<shadeslayer> :'(
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7581733/
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> and ofcourse it's not installed
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> I'm trying not to kill myself right now, because I can't figure out why the freaking qt.py file is not installed
 * yofel stares at his kmail window that has pkg-kde-talk@lists.alioth.debian.org as recipient and a huge white space in it...
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ahaha
 * shadeslayer needs a drink now, even though I still have a hangover from last night
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdegames/kajongg/repository/revisions/985bf653088e53483722009f6277dd439423fbfa
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> how was this not freaking picked up
<santa_> <kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kjobwidgets] r27 Fix -dev depends... (by Scarlett Clark)
<santa_> where is this branch, I don't see it in launchpad
<santa_> ?
<shadeslayer> which branch
<santa_> that one of kjobwidgets having that commit "r27 Fix -dev depends..."
<shadeslayer> pad.lv/~kubuntu-packagers
<shadeslayer> oh yay
<yofel> santa_: lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/kjobwidgets
<santa_> so how is your workflow with those branches are you going to merge them into this ones https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging or what?
<yofel> not quite sure yet, apachelogger will know more
<sgclark> afaik no, all kf5 will now go into the next
<kubotu> ::branches:: [calligra] r99 Fix syntax of not-installed ... (by Philip Muškovac)
<yofel> santa_: TBH, the ultimate goal would be to move all the packaging to alioth before it becomes a question whether to move it back or not, not sure how that'll work out for you
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kbookmarks] r28 * Refresh libkf5bookmarks5.symbols ... (by Philip Muškovac)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kio] r34 Patch symbols... (by Scarlett Clark)
<santa_> yofel: that would mean I wouldn't be able to work on it, but that's [k]ubuntu's business
<yofel> shadeslayer, apachelogger, Riddell, ScottK, sgclark: anything you want to add before I send this? http://paste.kde.org/p87y1jgp7
<shadeslayer> +1
<sgclark> +1
<santa_> so, farewell to any kubuntu's contributions from me I'm afraid
<sgclark> don't believe I have access to pkg-kde though
<yofel> santa_: well, we're not moving everything immediately, and we could still merge changes from anongit clones
<yofel> sgclark: they're fairly reasonable if you have people backing you, so adding you shouldn't be a problem
<sgclark> ok
<santa_> yofel: yes, the question is, will they allow you to merge any change from me? because I don't think so
<yofel> you could start out by hanging out in #debian-qt-kde@irc.oftc.net
<yofel> santa_: I don't think it's a problem as long as the change is sane and we review it
<sgclark> ok in there
<santa_> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/p0orufxa2
<santa_> and he was just asking for advice, not actually forwarding anything from me
<yofel> I read that when it happened.. maybe not using names would help that -.-
<kubotu> feed branches had 4 updates, showing the latest 3
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kajongg] r82 * Merge with debian, no remaining changes... (by Rohan Garg)
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kamera] r123 * Merge with Debian, no remaining changes... (by Rohan Garg)
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kanagram] r119 * Merge with debian, no remaining changes... (by Rohan Garg)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kio] r35 Remove MISSING i386 ... (by Scarlett Clark)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kio] r36 Fix broken -dev depends ... (by Scarlett Clark)
<Riddell> yofel: only 1 master branch? no kubuntu branch?
<yofel> Riddell: 1 master and the series branches, you can have unreleased stuff in the utopic branch if it's specific to us
<yofel> u+1 would then start off as a branch of utopic
<yofel> or as  a merge of utopic and master
<Riddell> mm, ambitious, I like it
<genii> Does Kubuntu ppa use some different version of os-prober or something? Prior to 14.04 release, grub listed my Kubuntu as actually Kubuntu, then after release, it goes to saying Ubuntu.
<ScottK> genii: It's a known change in 14.04.
 * ScottK doesn't recall why.
<genii> ScottK: I just found it extremely odd, and was curious :)
<yofel> me neither, but I remember the UEFI issues in 13.10, maybe related to some more 'ubuntu' hardcoding in the stack
<santa_> sgclark: are you working on the kf5 ftbfs'es? may I help?
<yofel> santa_: who's working on what is tracked at https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks
<shadeslayer> yofel: genii ScottK it was because the uefi entry said ubuntu and looked for ubuntu in GRUB, and keeping the delta was just too much work
<shadeslayer> because it could cause issues in the future
<yofel> ok, so it was that
<genii> Aaaaah, OK
<shadeslayer> atleast that's what I recall apachelogger saying
 * yofel will send the mail in 20min if there's no more response
<santa_> yofel: so mind if I add myself for kactivities?
<yofel> santa_: sure, instead of ppaX just post your merge request or the bzr branch with your changes so we can find it
<yofel> once you're done, until then put WIP
<santa_> allright
<yofel> mail sent
<kubotu> ::branches:: [calligra] r101 release to utopic (by Philip Muškovac)
<santa_> frameworkintegration amd64 build should be retried
<sgclark> done
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kactivities-work] r33 Remove duplicate changelog entry.... (by Jose Manuel Santamaria Lema)
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kactivities-work] r34 Add kf5-kio-dev build depend. (by Jose Manuel Santamaria Lema)
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kactivities-work] r35 Update symbols file. (by Jose Manuel Santamaria Lema)
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 12 updates, showing the latest 3
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kparts] r24 * Refresh libkf5parts5.symbols ... (by Philip Muškovac)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [knewstuff-work] r22 Fix control file, re-adding the -dev package. (by Jose Manuel Santamaria Lema)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [knewstuff-work] r23 Install the *.pri file in the -dev package. (by Jose Manuel Santamaria Lema)
<jose> thanks for the highlights, kubotu...
<sgclark> I reviewed santa_ merges and they look good, I just don't know how to do a merge, anyone available to do that? Holding up the works.
<yofel> sgclark: go to your local checkout/branch of the branch you want to merge, then run the command the merge page shows at "To merge this branch:"
<yofel> IIRC you'll then have to commit the merge, push and you're done
<shadeslayer> sgclark: can you point me to the url?
<yofel> shadeslayer: frameworks pad has the urls
<sgclark> ^
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> ah ok
 * shadeslayer throws a keyboard at his internets
<soee> :o
<yofel> jose: do you mind? I'm sure apachelogger can hide the names...
<yofel> launchpad now has inline diff comments for merges o.O?
<yofel> wow
<jose> yofel: not a problem :)
<jose> yeah, I'm in Beta and find that awesome!
<shadeslayer> didn't realize people were still working on Launchpad
<santa_> sgclark: thank you
<sgclark> santa_: np, and thank you
<valorie> shadeslayer: I've not gotten a ballot yet
<valorie> at least searching for "ballot" I get nothing
<valorie> afk for a bit to run
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 6 updates, showing the latest 3
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kdelibs4support-work] r32 Update kio metainfo install path. (by Jose Manuel Santamaria Lema)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kdelibs4support-work] r33 Update symbols file. (by Jose Manuel Santamaria Lema)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kdelibs4support-work] r34 Rename libkf5kdelibs4support5.lintian-overrides as libkf5kde... (by Jose Manuel Santamaria Lema)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-04
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 4 updates, showing the latest 3
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [plasma-framework-work] r32 Delete plasma-framework5.symbols... (by Jose Manuel Santamaria Lema)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [plasma-framework-work] r33 Update symbols files. (by Jose Manuel Santamaria Lema)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [plasma-framework-work] r34 Fix -dev depends.... (by Jose Manuel Santamaria Lema)
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> !find krb5-config
<ubottu> Found: krb5-config
<valorie> that's a helpful message
<apachelogger> he means the package is krb5-config :P
<valorie> !find gobbledegook
<ubottu> Package/file gobbledegook does not exist in saucy
<valorie> ya don't say
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> problem no1: saucy
<valorie> !info krb5-config
<ubottu> krb5-config (source: kerberos-configs): Configuration files for Kerberos Version 5. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3 (saucy), package size 22 kB, installed size 79 kB
<apachelogger> problem no2: my cache says krb5-config doesn't contain krb5-config
<apachelogger> which is a bit funny
<apachelogger> tsimpson, jussi: ubottu probably should be bumped to trusty
<valorie> but ubottu usually is in trusty
<valorie> !find phonon-backend-vlc
<ubottu> Found: phonon-backend-vlc, phonon-backend-vlc-dbg
<valorie> I mean
<valorie> !info phonon-backend-vlc
<ubottu> phonon-backend-vlc (source: phonon-backend-vlc): Phonon VLC backend. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-2 (saucy), package size 79 kB, installed size 321 kB
<valorie> oooo
<tsimpson> @config plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease
<ubottu> Global: trusty; #kubuntu-devel: saucy
<valorie> ubottu is ahead!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is ahead!
<tsimpson> for some reason it has a channel specific value here..
<apachelogger> perhaps we switched it to saucy before saucy was a thing because no one in here ever cares about stable?
<apachelogger> yofel: uh, changelog generation from git, someone suggested that previously as well, totally forgot about it
<apachelogger> certainly would be smartest  IMO
<tsimpson> @config plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease
<ubottu> Global: trusty; #kubuntu-devel: trusty
<tsimpson> !info krb5-config
<ubottu> krb5-config (source: kerberos-configs): Configuration files for Kerberos Version 5. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 79 kB
<apachelogger> better
<apachelogger> it's still lying, though I think that's because of the package ^^
<tsimpson> well its source is apt-cache
<tsimpson> if you want to search for files explicitly, use a path (like !find bin/krb5-config)
<tsimpson> otherwise it'll try and match to a package name first, then search files
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> weird package name then
 * apachelogger shrugs it off
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kcmutils] r27 Install qt pri file to -dev package (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kactivities] r34 * Wildcard qml plugin installation in kactvities.install... (by Harald Sitter)
<shadeslayer> good morning
<apachelogger> yo
 * apachelogger would like to point out that it makes -32 sense to make multiarch lib packages when one then packs usr/bin/ and etc/ into that package....
<Riddell> apachelogger: where have we done that?
<apachelogger> kservice
<apachelogger> etc is now in a data, kbuildsycoca5 is still in the lib package though
<apachelogger> also I get the feeling I am making more things red than green :O
 * apachelogger been doing non-standard packaging for too long
<apachelogger> Riddell: why is kf5-kio.install instead of kio.install?
<yofel> kiconthemes has mulitarch issues too
<yofel> E: libkf5iconthemes5: arch-dependent-file-not-in-arch-specific-directory usr/bin/kiconfinder5
<yofel> btw. am I understanding this right that we're putting all the l10n stuff into -data packages?
<apachelogger> yofel: only when there is no other meaningful package
<apachelogger> e.g. in kio I am packing them in with kf5-kio as the l10n is for the slaves and not the libraries themself
<yofel> so you're just putting it into the runtime package instead of making an extra arch:all one?
<apachelogger> yeah, there's no point in an arch all package there
<Riddell> yofel: I'm putting l10n into a -data if that's what multiarch needs it to be
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, no reason I guess, 
<yofel> ok
<apachelogger> for the libs I'd also not have put it in data short of multiarch really
<apachelogger> more packages just give you more points of failure for the most part
<yofel> IMO this is still easy enough to keep multiarch-compatible
<apachelogger> hence the -data packages :P
<yofel> right
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 8 updates, showing the latest 5
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kconfigwidgets] r32 fix locale install glob... (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kservice] r31 * Add new package libkf5service-data for localization and et... (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kxmlgui] r29 * Install qt mkspecs pri to libkf5xmlgui-dev... (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [ktextwidgets] r28 Install qt mkpsecs pri files to libkf5textwidgets-dev (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kio] r37 * Update kf5-kio.install with new files... (by Harald Sitter)
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I broke some dep, I am not sure how though
<yofel> which one?
<yofel> too much red :S
<apachelogger> yofel: dep resolution doesn't work anymore, see kinit e.g.
<apachelogger> might have been the kservice replaces breaks I guess
<apachelogger> ah, I know, typo ftw
<apachelogger> I really think there is too much copy'n'paste shit going on in these packages
<apachelogger> like severely too much
<apachelogger> 90% of the things I did on the packages so far was cnp in control
<apachelogger> libkf5service5-data OR libkf5service-data?
<apachelogger> soversion or not, that is the question
<apachelogger> opinions plz ^^^
<yofel> I've looked into scripting control for neon, but all I found are really shitty dh_clean override hacks to generate it from control.in or running another target first
<yofel> apachelogger: not sure what we did for the other packages, but IMO without, it's not like locales are co-installable
<yofel> altough, then the dep has to be >= too so it doesn't break
<apachelogger> yofel: I think it would already help a lot if we used substvars for the descriptions and so forth
<yofel> talk to debian if they want that
<apachelogger> yofel: the version not breaking is based on the assumption that libfoo1 has compatible assets with libfoo2
<apachelogger> which is a bogus assumption IMO
<yofel> well, bogus true, but I don't think it's worth the conflicts
<yofel> Riddell: ^ ?
<Riddell> what what?
<Riddell> I'm preferring no soversion in the -data so libkf5service-data
<apachelogger> yofel: except a badly written library can actually have runtime kaputness from incompatible/missing assets
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, but version >= or = source:version
<yofel> apachelogger: that's then a badly written library, but not a packaging issue
<apachelogger> sure it is a packaging issue
<yofel> how
<Riddell> I've been using = source:version, it might not be backwards compatible for some reason
<apachelogger> the library is entirely within its right to fail in any manner when assets are corrupted
<apachelogger> and corrupted assets are not to tell apart from shitty packaging
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's the argument
<apachelogger> so
<yofel> hm
<apachelogger> IMHO we should do =
<apachelogger> iff it then turns out one can push a >=
<apachelogger> but I think assuming the least compatibility by default is the safer way to go
<yofel> I just don't want to end up in the same situation where upstream does something stupid and we can't properly update (i.e. libkscreen)
<yofel> but for now keep = then I guess
<apachelogger> kf5html5-data
<apachelogger> it seems we have a bit of a naming inconsistency
<Riddell> fixy fixy
 * Mirv haz some Nexus 10 to bring to Berlin for Kubuntu development for someone called Aleix :)
<Riddell> Mirv: from jussi?
<Riddell> what's happening in Berlin?
<Riddell> Aleix Pol?
<Mirv> Riddell: yeah, he just ran through my lunch place giving it to me
<Mirv> Riddell: Qt Summit
<Riddell> ah cool
<Mirv> and Mr. Pol, yes
<shadeslayer> Mirv: yeah, that would apol on IRC :)
<shadeslayer> *would be
<Mirv> ok, I'll ping him at some point before next week
<apachelogger> #lunchinvasion
<shadeslayer> it's only 12 :O
<apachelogger> I didn't get invaded either
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kanagram] r120 Release... (by Rohan Garg)
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kapman] r73 * Merge with Debian, no remaining changes... (by Rohan Garg)
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kapman] r74 Release... (by Rohan Garg)
<apachelogger> ktexteditor-data
<apachelogger> data naming needs serious revising
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kinit] r24 * Install localization to kinit package... (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kpty] r28 -data is arch all (by Jonathan Riddell)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kservice] r32 fix data package name... (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [khtml] r29 * Update libkf5khtml5-data.install to contain localization... (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kross] r25 Update kross.install to contain localization (by Harald Sitter)
<apachelogger> Riddell: please remind Scarlett to copy -data from another package and adjust description and name only
<apachelogger> missing multi-arch fields
 * apachelogger wonders why khtml's is multiarch same
<apachelogger> really
<apachelogger> we need a way to get rid of copynpasting that stuff
<yofel> what's the point for multiarch for arch:all packages?
<apachelogger> what's the point of multiarch I say
<apachelogger> yofel: data must be marked foreign
<apachelogger> that's completely independent of the actual binary architecture support
<yofel> I still don't get why it has to be foreign if there's just one deb for all architectures
<apachelogger> yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec#Dependencies_involving_Architecture:_all_packages
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> well, ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: multi-arch should be forgeign on -data
<apachelogger> that's what I said
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> sections appear a bit wrong all over the place
<apachelogger> Package: libkf5iconthemes5
<apachelogger> Section: libdevel
<apachelogger> don't think that should be libdevel
<Riddell> you're right, it should not
<Riddell> although I long for the day when Section is removed from Debian policy, it's entirely pointless
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's an optional field
<apachelogger> even for source apparently
<Riddell> gosh
<apachelogger> pft
<apachelogger> policy doesn't even say what happens if you don't define it ^^
<Riddell> Section: whocares ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: just set libs on source and don't care otherwise
<apachelogger> current packaging sets section incorrectly for too many packages
<Riddell> then lintian moans about not setting libdevel or debug
<apachelogger> just realized that data also has libdevel
<apachelogger> Riddell: override :P
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kapptemplate] r49 * Merge with debian, remaining changes... (by Rohan Garg)
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kapptemplate] r50 Release... (by Rohan Garg)
<kubotu> ::branches:: [qtwebkit-opensource-src] r73 Update arm64 and ppc64el symbols (by Timo Jyrinki)
<Riddell> all copy and paste errors I guess
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> and I keep saying that we need to do away with the copy and paste somehow :P
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 6 updates, showing the latest 5
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [khtml] r30 Change libkf5khtml5-data to multi-arch:foreign (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [knotifyconfig] r25 * Fix data package name in control... (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kdelibs4support] r31 https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging-next/... (by Jonathan Riddell)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [plasma-framework] r31 [ José Manuel Santamaría Lema ]... (by Jonathan Riddell)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kiconthemes] r27 * Add libkf5iconthemes-data and add localization to it... (by Harald Sitter)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I wouldn't bother with breaks/replaces on packages now, it's just in a PPA that is experimental
<apachelogger> public is public
<sgclark> good morning
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<sgclark> so I have noticed the 4.100 packages are breaking the 4.96 workspace stuff 
<apachelogger> yep, known defect
<Riddell> they're not binary compatible
<Riddell> so I'm leaving workspace until 4.100 kf5 is done
<apachelogger> also not source compatible actually because I thin headers were moved around
<Riddell> likely yes
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> what's with the splitting in frameworkintegration?
<apachelogger> kf5-infopage.install
<apachelogger> kf5-integrationplugin.install
<apachelogger> kf5-platformtheme.install
<apachelogger> libkf5style5.install
<apachelogger> libkf5style-dev.install
<apachelogger> splits gone wild
<Riddell> how would you do it?
<apachelogger> first 3 are one package frameworkintegration
<apachelogger> the first is basically data assets and the other two are plugins
<Riddell> okay
<Riddell> I'm off to lunch, I expect this all to be done by the time I get back :)
<apachelogger> dbg is also somehow a complete mess
<apachelogger> sometimes it uses sourcename, sometimes libnameso and sometimes libname
<yofel> packaging should be... colorful \o/
<apachelogger> Riddell: you broke kservice again
<apachelogger> Recommends: libkf5service-bin (= ${source:Version})
<apachelogger> I am actually not sure it is legit for a multiarch same package to recommend a non-multiarched package
<apachelogger> particularly with arch:any
 * apachelogger wonders what E: libkf5service5: symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol _ZN12KConfigGroup10writeEntryIiEEvPKcRKT_6QFlagsIN11KConfigBase15WriteConfigFlagEE@Base and 3 others is about
<apachelogger> oh, I didn't commit that change
<apachelogger> !find NetworkManager.pc
<ubottu> File NetworkManager.pc found in network-manager-dev
<kubotu> ::branches:: [kopete] r44 Move debian/* to top level dir (by Pali)
<apachelogger> filed https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=335786 for kdelibs4support being rubbish and orange on status page
<ubottu> KDE bug 335786 in general "FindNetworkManager not found" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> the plasma packaging could be a bit bogus I think
<sgclark> bogus?
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kdnssd] r61 Add libkf5dnssd-data and add localization to it (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kdeclarative] r32 * Add -data package... (by Jonathan Riddell)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kdnssd] r62 Remove incorrect and pointless libdevel section from libkf5d... (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kdnssd] r63 Make libkf5dnssd5 depend on it (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kiconthemes] r28 Make libkf5iconthemes5 depend on it (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kiconthemes] r29 add data file... (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [knotifyconfig] r26 * Fix data install file to use correct path... (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kservice] r33 Add -bin package... (by Jonathan Riddell)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [frameworkintegration] r30 * Compound packaging:... (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kiconthemes] r30 fix locale install path... (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kservice] r34 * Update libkf5service5.symbols... (by Harald Sitter)
<kubotu> ::branches-next:: [kdelibs4support] r32 * Add libkf5kdelibs4support5-bin.lintian-overrides... (by Harald Sitter)
<yofel> :O
<apachelogger> kubotu: can you make that notices?
<yofel> flood++
<yofel> :D
<apachelogger> kubotu: config set rss.announce_method notice
<kubotu> aight
<apachelogger> should be better
<apachelogger> sgclark: something is very wrong with the source
<apachelogger> can't put my finger on it
<sgclark> ahh gotcha
<apachelogger> though I guess the fact that half the stuff is multiarch and the other half is not does contribute to the feeling
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> I am not sure splitting libKF5PlasmaQuick from the qml assets is much use either
<apachelogger> well, the warning should be gone in ppa4 anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess we'll want a new font package to make frameworkintegration cmake shut up about it not finding the font?
<Riddell> apachelogger: a new one? what's wrong with the existing one?
<apachelogger> too old I guess
<apachelogger> oh no
<Riddell> hmm
<apachelogger> apparently we are simply not bdeping it
 * apachelogger rolls eyse and fixes neon
<Riddell> it's marked as runtime anyway so fine to ignore
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, but it makes status orange
<apachelogger> so best just install it I'd say
<Riddell> not if it's marked as ignore in cmake-override
 * Riddell makes it so
<apachelogger> ignores are evil
<apachelogger> Riddell: not sure that will work for CMake Warning induced warning states btw
<apachelogger> from what I have seen in the code the ignores only work on actual feature lists at the bottom
<Riddell> mm maybe, let's see
<Riddell> upstreams who depend on something which is higher up in the stack are evil
<apachelogger> wasn't there a notion to not do runtime dep checks through cmake anyway?
<apachelogger> Riddell: declarative still wip?
<apachelogger> because it's still red :P
<Riddell> "kdeclarative jriddell ppa2 up" says pad, if it's red then needs to go back to WIP, let me do so, probably my mess up
<apachelogger>  This package contains kbuildsycoca5.
<apachelogger> Riddell: please use generic descriptions 
<apachelogger> e.g. This Package contains runtime binaries.
<Riddell> apachelogger: I disagree if there's only 1 binary, makes sense to make it search-able by that binary name
<apachelogger> Riddell: sure, then the package grows another binary and no one updates the description
<apachelogger> very pointless
<apachelogger> Pre-Depends: ${misc:Pre-Depends}
<apachelogger> what's the point of those btw?
<Riddell> no idea
<sgclark> no idea either, don't remember them being there before
<Riddell> bzr blame is your friend :)
<apachelogger> 1      jriddel | Pre-Depends: ${misc:Pre-Depends}
<apachelogger> I'll argue that one of you came up with them :P
<Riddell> I'm innocent I say!
<apachelogger> the log does not lie :P
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> santa_: what did you think needed done to kdelibs4support for networkmanager?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's bugged see backlog
<santa_> Riddell: going to create a a merge request soon, but I need to leave home for a little while first
<santa_> see you soon
<Riddell> frameworks all done! other than the networkmanager stuff in kdelibs4support
<shadeslayer> go merge KDE4 stuff!
<Riddell> sorry, plasma release needs some love next
<Riddell> plasma release just sounds so wrong
<Riddell> nim makes a face whenever I say it
<shadeslayer> xD
<santa_> I'm back, will prepare my partial work of kdelibs4support for merging
<Riddell> ah, I've a problem with my cunning plan
<Riddell> we're all working on trusty, but plasma needs qt 5.3, and there's only packages of that for utopic
<shadeslayer> quite neat that all news sites are showcasing Project Neon 5 ISO's :3
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> Qt 5.3 will be landing soonish
<santa_> <shadeslayer> Qt 5.3 will be landing soonish
<santa_> where? neon? ubuntu? debian sid?
<shadeslayer> youboontoo
 * shadeslayer borrows a squid from apachelogger and throws it at kate
<yofel> sweet, canonical stuff or based on lisandro's packages?
<shadeslayer> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2014-June/038350.html
<shadeslayer> makes me think Canonical stuff
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^
<shadeslayer> santa_: Neon already has Qt5.3
<Riddell> shadeslayer: got URLs for sites?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2014/05/15/screenshots-of-kde-plasma-next-beta-1/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: deserved a kubuntu wire blog I'd say
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where did neon get qt 5.3? and is it based on trusty?
<Riddell> oh from its own packages I presume
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> git stable
<Riddell> right
<shadeslayer> so much shit to merge
 * shadeslayer could totally do with some Dr. Who right now
<santa_> kdelibs4suport done
<santa_> in the notes.k.o stuff I changed the following:
<santa_> replaced this http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/List
<santa_> with this http://api.kde.org/frameworks-api/frameworks5-apidocs/
<santa_> also I have added a link to my b-d graph
<santa_> I hope you guys are ok with this
<Riddell> groovy
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell did someone upload 4.13.1 to trusty?
<yofel> not me
<shadeslayer> because 4.13.2 is going to be out soon
<shadeslayer> should I do that
<yofel> yeah, should be done today
<shadeslayer> now that I have super powers
<yofel> go ahead
<shadeslayer> ok, let me run the script
<yofel> I think you'll have to merge kdelibs
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> yofel: are you sure about that?
<shadeslayer> I see the meinproc fix in the PPA too
<yofel> oh, nevermind then
<santa_> Riddell, apachelogger & anyone else interested: if you have some time, there is something I would like to discuss with you before doing a mass-merge-proposals
<Riddell> santa_: looking at kdelibs4support, is that patch going upstream?
<santa_> I will send it to reviewboard, yes
<Riddell> lovely
<santa_> I think it's broken upstream
<Riddell> seems strange that everything else works in cmake but it does seem to sort the issue
<Riddell> santa_: what's your query on merge proposals?
<santa_> see this couple of commits by apachelogger
<santa_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/kiconthemes/revision/31
<santa_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/kiconthemes/revision/32
<santa_> they reminded me a couple of things which I would like to change massively in the kf5 packages
<Riddell> do go on..
<santa_> 1. in library packages, do not ship runtime or data files, it shouldn't contain anything but the library
<santa_> it's not the first time I see things in library packages which in my opinion shouldn't be there
<Riddell> that's what's been done generally, if you see packages which have stuff in libraries that will interfere with multi-arch then do separate them
<shadeslayer> yofel: do we have a bug number for 4.13.1
<yofel> yes we do, see changelog
<santa_> it doesn't really matter if it interferes with multiarch or not, in general it's a good idea to not ship anything but the library in the lib packages
<shadeslayer> cool
<santa_> I could elaborate more later if you want, but let me explain the 2nd mass merge
<santa_> libkf5iconthemes5 recommends libkf5iconthemes-bin
<santa_> ↑ about this I think it could be done better
<shadeslayer> uploading
<santa_> the thing is libfoo5 usually can't depend on libfoo-bin because libfoo-bin it's also linked against libfoo5, therefore we would have a circular dependency problem
<shadeslayer> circular deps only affect depends afaik
<santa_> so one better way would be adding a dependency on libfoo-bin in libfoo5.symbols
<santa_> like in the debian packages with kde-runtime and libkdecore5
<yofel> if lintian doesn't complain about a circular dep then it should be fine though
<santa_> if you inspect the symbols files of libkdecore5 you will see this http://paste.kde.org/pyajgldnr
<santa_> yofel: iirc it does, and, in general it's a bug
<Riddell> what's the problem with the recommends?
<yofel> santa_: I know that it's there, and we used it for baloo which bit us later
<Riddell> there might be a legit reason why you wanted to have something that used libfoo installed but not libfoo-bin, as I found out with baloo
<shadeslayer> yofel: do we usually mark the ubuntu-sru bug as affecting all the stuff one uploads?
<yofel> shadeslayer: no, just kde4libs
<shadeslayer> ack
<yofel> I actually believe you would kill a few launchpad queries if you did that...
<santa_> Riddell: the problem I see with recommends is that someone might have it disabled by default (think that you are trying to get these packages included in debian sid at some point)
<santa_> about this
<Riddell> if you disable recommends then you should be prepared for things not working with full features
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh btw no pushing to branches right :3
<santa_> Riddell: the thing is: are you sure not having the -bin counterpart won't produce crashes or weird behaviours?
<yofel> shadeslayer: I should have reverted all of that
<shadeslayer> yofel: right, I called the script with --nopush, but I wanted to confirm since it's the first time I'm SRU'ing KDE SC
<yofel> ah yeah, --nopush has no effect with --sru
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> awesoem
<Riddell> santa_: crashes would be a bug, weird behaviours maybe, but I don't think added it to .symbols files is any better than recommends
 * shadeslayer is happy, no silly rejection emails
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I replied to their mail.
<shadeslayer> yep, saw it
<santa_> Riddell: I do, that's what I would have done if I were still working for debian, and that's what it's done in the current kde4 packaging with libkdecore5 and kde-runtime. so I would suggest you to talk about this with current debian's people. but if you want an unbiased judgement about the matter I strongly recommend you to not mention my name at all
<santa_> i.e. see what happened when you asked about allLibraries
<Riddell> santa_: yeah I'll discuss it, thanks
<santa_> Riddell: ok, let me know about the outcome, if we go for this change, I'm ready to do it. for now I will stick to the 1st massive change (which is ok, isn't it?) and I will use Recommends instead of the hard dependency as apachelogger did in his commit
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you decide not to rename kf5-kio?
<santa_> oh, another less important thing
<Riddell> santa_: yes I think your first point is all good
<santa_> what about making a couple of metapackages: kde-frameworks-dev and kde-frameworks-dbg?
<santa_> so all the headers and dbg stuff could be installed with just one package
<shadeslayer> should probably go into meta-kde then
<yofel> apachelogger: btw. could you possibly add some flood protection to the bot that limits the output to like 10-15 messages? If kubuntu-initial-upload gets run on bzr it'll be busy for a while...
<shadeslayer> yofel: IIRC it does have flood protection
<shadeslayer> <kubotu> feed branches-next had 6 updates, showing the latest 5
<yofel> shadeslayer: it did, but he either removed or raised the limit quite a bit
<shadeslayer> true
<shadeslayer> I think it's pointless to show these messages tbh :P
<santa_> shadeslayer: perhaps I would start them as a separate source package to make the merges of meta-kde easier
<shadeslayer> santa_: why? we already have additional things in meta-kde
<shadeslayer> actually, it probably makes more sense to have tier based meta packages
<shadeslayer> kde-frameworks-tier1-dev
<shadeslayer> or something like that
<santa_> shadeslayer: I dunno, less delta suggests me it would be easier, but it's your call since you are more familiar with ubuntu's merges
<shadeslayer> santa_: well, delta can be lowered by sending changes back to debian
<shadeslayer> pretty sure they'd be interested in such meta packages too
<santa_> shadeslayer: when you send the changes back to debian, remember that you don't know me XD
<shadeslayer> seeing how we're planning on moving to debian's infra soonish, I can't think of a issue
<ScottK> Metapackages shouldn't pull in libs.
<ScottK> They should be pulled in as needed by dependencies.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: by that definition kde-developer-sdk is busted
<shadeslayer> depends on kdelibs5-dev
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kdelibs5-dev isn't a lib.
<ScottK> A developer metapackage that depends on -dev's is fine.
<ScottK> That'll pull in the needed libs.
<shadeslayer> aha, ok, I thought that's what santa_ was suggesting
<santa_> that's what I was suggesting
<ScottK> Possible I'm misreading.  I'm multi-tasking.
<shadeslayer> :)
<santa_> a -dev metapapackage which would install all frameworks -dev packages
<santa_> we could also do -tier1-dev and so on
<santa_> and a -dbg to install all the -dbg's
<Riddell> apachelogger: how do I make tarme use a git branch?
<Riddell> it complains at this ./tarme.rb --origin trunk --version $VERSION --gitbranch=frameworks kfilemetadata
<ScottK> shadeslayer: There's a ktp-contact-list SRU for trusty still waiting for verification.
<shadeslayer> /o\
<ScottK> Please fix that.
<shadeslayer> put on my todo for tomorrow
<ScottK> I guess any lingering feeling bad I might have about not using LP is resolved.  Canonical is moving away from it too: http://www.jorgecastro.org/2014/06/04/juju-is-now-on-github/
<Riddell> gosh
<shadeslayer> fun seeing how LP got inline diff comments recently
<Riddell> I doubt that's the sole reason for its lack of popularity outside ubuntu
<ScottK> I did recently submit a change to a project on github.  The ability to edit the file, make a commit in my own branch, and generate a pull request all in my web browser was pretty awesome.
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> git lab is it's open source alternative
<ovidiu-florin> I'd like to make a proposition to change the default power setings
<ovidiu-florin> can I ?
<ScottK> You can.
<ovidiu-florin> unfourtanetly I do't have a kubuntu box in front of me right now, so I'll do my best
<ovidiu-florin> It's super annoying on a fresh install when the monitor shuts down when you're watching a movie
<ovidiu-florin> or reading something (really slow)
<ovidiu-florin> I can't remember if this is the screen locker or powe settings
<ovidiu-florin> we should disable that (especially if it's a desktop, not a laptop)
<ovidiu-florin> many new kubuntu users have reported this to me
<ovidiu-florin> any feedback?
<ovidiu-florin> should I send this to the mail list?
<ovidiu-florin> along with some ideeas on how to fix this?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: report upstream
<shadeslayer> because this is not something kubuntu specific
<shadeslayer> also, I'm out, cya tomorrow
<soee> plasma next is in experimetnal ? but not usable yet ?
<Riddell> soee: now in the new kubuntu-ppa/next PPA
<soee> Riddell: this one is for plasma-next related stuff ?
<soee> or basically all the KF5, pasma etc?
<soee> also is it ready to install on trusty and does it replace current one ?
<soee> ping :) someone can tell something about plasma-next ?
<Riddell> soee: it's not ready to install no
<Riddell> and it does replace plasma 1
<soee> oh ok :) when can we expect installable version ?
<Riddell> setting times is a fools errand, it'll be done when it's done
<Riddell> I hope for next week
<soee> thank you
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-05
<soee> good morning
<yofel> apachelogger: considering you merged frameworkintegration, do you plan to rename kf5-kio into kio as well?
<ovidiu-florin> How can I rename the Guest user?
<apachelogger> yofel: most likely
<apachelogger> I doubt anyone cares
<yofel> apachelogger: seems so (see #dqk)
<apachelogger> right then, renaming it is
<apachelogger> I actually was writing a script to get a list of all upstream frameworks before I got interrupted by everyone at the same time :P
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you can't, it's not a real user?
<Riddell> apachelogger: any way to specify a branch in tarme?
<apachelogger> you are asking the third time now
<apachelogger> no you can't
<Riddell> you haven't answered :)
<apachelogger> you can specify an origin
<Riddell> aww
<Riddell> isn't that just for translations?
<apachelogger> translations always map to one exact branch
<apachelogger> so by defining the translation origin you implicitly also define which branch must be used for the source
<Riddell> ./tarme.rb --origin frameworks --version 4.97.0 kfilemetadata
<Riddell> ./tarme.rb:25:in `<main>': invalid argument: --origin frameworks (OptionParser::InvalidArgument)
<Riddell> it no likey
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I just want to change the name it shows on the login prompt
<ovidiu-florin> Guest is not descriptive enough for kids in the school I put Kubuntu in
<apachelogger> Riddell: trunk or stable
<ovidiu-florin> I want to change it to Elev
<apachelogger> always trunk or stable
<apachelogger> there is no origin other than trunk or stable :P
<apachelogger> my comput0r is too slow for bzr
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: any solutions, pleasE?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: isn't it translated?
<ovidiu-florin> in 13.10 it isn't
<ovidiu-florin> I haven't upgraded yet
<Riddell> it won't have changed
<Riddell> d_ed will probably know
<Riddell> or robert ancell
<ovidiu-florin> is there a meta package for all KDE games?
<yofel> there is kdegames
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<apachelogger> the guest string might actually be from accountservice FWIW
<Riddell> apachelogger: ah, I think what you mean to say is "jonathan, set the trunk branch in projects.kde.org and wait 10 minutes for it to propagate"
<apachelogger> Riddell: possibly
<Riddell> now, I wonder if there's a way to magically rename the tar
<apachelogger> there isn't
<apachelogger> Riddell: why would you?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: rm -rf *.tar
<ovidiu-florin> oh wait
<Riddell> apachelogger: because e.g. baloo needs to be baloo-kf5 or something
<ovidiu-florin> that't not rename
<apachelogger> Riddell: what, why?
<ovidiu-florin> oups :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: else distros will have to rename it, and better to do it upstream
<d_ed> Riddell: I'm pinged in something?
<apachelogger> Riddell: nope, that indeed best had been done on a distro level
<Riddell> d_ed: ovidiu-florin here asks if the Guest user can be renamed or translated in lightdm
<Riddell> apachelogger: why do you think that is?
<apachelogger> they only need renaming because shitty distro tools cannot deal with the same source having two different versions
<d_ed> it /should/ be able to
<apachelogger> that is to say with rpm I think you don't even need to rename the source at all for example
<d_ed> it comes from KDE code
<d_ed> which goes via i18n
<ovidiu-florin> d_ed: how?
<apachelogger> d_ed: a grep did not yield useful results on Guest
<d_ed>         QStandardItem *guest = new QStandardItem(i18n("Guest"));
<d_ed> in lib
<apachelogger> ah, in lib
<d_ed> it's probably not covered by a Messages.sh or something equally rubbish
<ovidiu-florin> d_ed: So there's no whay I can change that to "Student" or something like that without recompiling?
<d_ed> sorry, no.
<ovidiu-florin> bummer
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> if it is translated you could simply change the translation 6^
<apachelogger> ^^
<ovidiu-florin> can I do that without changing the official translation?
<ovidiu-florin> is that a spupid question? since no one is answering, i can assume so..
<yofel> more tricky than stupid I think, as my answer would be no
<yofel> but I'm not a l10n expert
<ovidiu-florin> i guess the translations are stored as po files
<ovidiu-florin> so I should be able to change the text in one
<ovidiu-florin> to get it overritten on update
<yofel> po yes, but compiled to mo which is what you would have to replace
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<yofel> see gettext docs
<ovidiu-florin> so, the answer is no
<yofel> maybe a PPA package that's adjusted would be an option
<yofel> shadeslayer: what happened to you uploading 4.13.1?
<yofel> apachelogger: regarding E: libkf5wallet5: arch-dependent-file-not-in-arch-specific-directory usr/bin/kwalletd5
<yofel> put into 'kwallet' (which doesn't exist yet), or kwalletd5 ?
<apachelogger> yofel: libkf5kwallet-bin
<yofel> or kwalletd
<yofel> hm, ok
<apachelogger> although
<yofel> it's a single binary... so I didn't really want to add lib
<apachelogger> hm?
<apachelogger> it's a runtime support binary for the lib
<apachelogger> on its own I doubt kwalletd will have much use
<apachelogger> you could ask teo in kde-devel though
<yofel> ah nevermind, it has a bunch of support stuff too
<yofel> so -bin it is
<yofel> apachelogger: pre-depends was nonsense, right?
<apachelogger> yofel: we at least did not find out what it was good for
<apachelogger> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging-next/kf5umbrella/".
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ that's why upstream we shouldn't randomly rename things
<yofel> "To ensure that a multiarch-compatible libc is configured before your shared library package is unpacked to the new multiarch library paths (and the old version of the library deleted from /usr/lib), each shared library must declare a Pre-Depends on the multiarch-support package."
<yofel> But that seems to be from the old times
<yofel> apachelogger: it does actually get substituted to Pre-Depends: multiarch-support
<ovidiu-florin> how does the guest session work?
<ovidiu-florin> how does it start?
<ovidiu-florin> it creates a new user with a tmp home dir?
<Riddell> /usr/lib/lightdm/guest-session-auto.sh may help
<ovidiu-florin> where does it copy the settings from?
<Riddell> also /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<Riddell> and /usr/sbin/guest-account
<apachelogger> yofel: I am not sure that is still necessary
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: same as any new user I expect
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes it makes a new user with a tmp home dir
<yofel> apachelogger: I'll ask debian if they need it
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: that file does not exist on 13.10
<ovidiu-florin> are there any logs for when a guest session failes?
<yofel> apachelogger: 
<yofel> [11:16:46] <ansgar> yofel: That was only for squeeze -> wheezy upgrades.
<yofel> [11:18:51] <ansgar> yofel: It's not needed any longer.
<yofel> so as we won't backport << trusty we won't need it either
<apachelogger> groovy
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: /var/log/lightdm/ maybe?
<yofel> hm, libkf5kwallet5 is definitely not section:libdevel
<shadeslayer> yofel: I did
<shadeslayer> probably in the queue
<yofel> ah yeah, probably
<yofel> apachelogger: libkf5wallet-bin would be Multi-Arch: none? (or just skip the field?)
<apachelogger> yofel: skip == none
<apachelogger> yofel: and lib recommends bin
<yofel> ack
<yofel> apachelogger: on the topic of naming, is it intentional that we're using kactivities and not libkf5activites-bin ?
<apachelogger> I have no clue
<yofel> consistency-- -.-
<apachelogger> mind you kactivities is special because upstream says the runtime bits are interchangable
<apachelogger> i.e. you can use kde4 runtime or kf5 runtime, doesn't matter to the lib
<yofel> well, the kde4 runtime is in libkactivities-bin :S
<apachelogger> then something is astray I'd say
<apachelogger> but yeah, I'm doing a whole review of frameworks later
<apachelogger> also structural alignment and whatnot
<yofel> ok
<apachelogger> possibly also trying to get substvars going for descriptions
<Riddell> not quite interchangeable, kf5 kactivities needed for kf5 land
<Riddell> but should be backwards compatible
<yofel> so you're supposed to be able to run kde4 with kf5 activities o.O?
<Riddell> yes I believe so
<yofel> fun
<apachelogger> Riddell, santa_: did you run the kdelibs4support patch by upstream?
<apachelogger> also, it doesn't have dep3
<yofel> which reminds me I never voted on policy :(
<shadeslayer> boo
<yofel> I'll do that after lunch
<yofel> +1 anyway
<Riddell> apachelogger: he promised to do so
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you read what I wrote about backlog yesterday
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> the patch is not documented in the changelog in any way
<Riddell> nope, what did you write about backlog?
<apachelogger> that there's a bug
<apachelogger> a bug that has been fixed 20 hours ago mind you
<santa_> apachelogger: not yet, but will submit the pacth today to reviewboard and add the headers
<apachelogger> [11:45] <apachelogger> a bug that has been fixed 20 hours ago mind you
<apachelogger> you first talk to upstream and then you do things.
<apachelogger> yofel: is list-missing our code?
<yofel> apachelogger: in the build logs? It's a patch to pkg-kde-tools I believe so it's script-parsable
<shadeslayer> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/phased-updates.html
<apachelogger> yofel: just wondering why we don't make it detect manpages properly ^^
<shadeslayer> quite fancy that stuff
<yofel> shadeslayer: only implemented in update-manager I believe?
<shadeslayer> :(
<yofel> the issue listing is cool though
<shadeslayer> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/2bb11f5013b5638956cbb06a6f822d811fde60a4 < known issue
<shadeslayer> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/d43591a91bd75c89b52b372618f42d0cabdc7e94 dupe
<shadeslayer> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/e0d7f4fb342e721238de3d5cc79148ab67ba3fe2 dupe
<shadeslayer> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/1a794f4f0b1fa61aa9916353ae643de6085125fc dupe
 * apachelogger wonders how one makes kate open */debian/* without thorwing a bazillion errors on directories
<yofel> apachelogger: generally list-missing is part of dh_install though, extended by pkg-kde-tools to support not-installed and run by us during build time for parsing
<apachelogger> well yeah
<apachelogger> but if we can estend through not-installed we could just as well check manpages I guess
<yofel> what's actually wrong with the manpage check?
<apachelogger> supposedly dh_install should get its act together though
<apachelogger> yofel: manpages get compressed by dh_manthing
<apachelogger> so they always yield false positives
<yofel> oh right, it did complain about that
<yofel> it's the same for movelibkdeinit
<Riddell> movelibkdeinit neeeds posted to kf5
<Riddell> movelibkdeinit neeeds ported to kf5
<apachelogger> what's that do?
<yofel> moves libkdeinit4_* to /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit/
<apachelogger> why don't we do that upstream?
<yofel> uh, no idea? That was done before my time...
<apachelogger> why don't we do that upstream for kf5
<yofel> no idea, should be done really
<apachelogger> Riddell: release dude we haz feature request :P ^
 * yofel -> lunch
<apachelogger> yofel: I hope you are already done with kwallet
 * apachelogger is breaking all the frameworks
 * apachelogger will need to write a control parser at some point
<santa_> apachelogger: the inclusion of that patch is documented in the changelog
<apachelogger> not what it does
<Riddell> apachelogger: needs working out what else dh_movelibkdeinit does then working out if it can be done in cmake or elsewhere
<santa_> apachelogger: yes, it does, it's listed as a change below "build against network-manager"
<apachelogger> it does not explain what the patch does
<santa_> meanin it's needed to build against network-manager
<apachelogger> it does not explain what the patch does
<santa_> making you able to build against network-manager?
<santa_> but if it's not clear enough, feel free to re-word it
<Riddell> apachelogger: merge for you https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging-next/kdelibs4support-work/+merge/222154
<Riddell> tsdgeos: does setting the master branch for baloo and milou and kfilemetadata to frameworks in projects.kde.org screw up 4.14 alpha/beta releases?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: busy, please send me an email or reask when not working
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<yofel> apachelogger: what exactly are you doing to our poor frameworks o.O?
<apachelogger> yofel: everything
<yofel> :O
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7593964/
<yofel> fun
<apachelogger> I am actually thinking about splitting short and long description such that you can append stuff to the shortsies
<apachelogger> - development files
<apachelogger> otherwise the short description is the same for all packages of the framework which is a tad rubbish
<Riddell> apachelogger: waa, tarme doesn't save the release_data file if you run it multiple times :(
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: suggestions?
<apachelogger> or for that matter... why do you run it multiple times and expect the data to be there?
<Riddell> apachelogger: append rather than overwrite
<apachelogger> Riddell: but why
<Riddell> because I need to make multiple tars then e-mail the release list with the list of hashes
<apachelogger> Riddell: tarme.rb -v 1.0 --origin trunk kde/workspace/ rolls aaaaaallllll tars at the same time
<yofel> apachelogger: btw. I asked you yesterday whether kubotu has flood control for the commit messages enabled (if it has to process like 200 commits). Is there something?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> it posts 13 lines at the most
<yofel> ok
<yofel> enough for me
<apachelogger> that is 12 commits and one for the fact that there is more than 12 commits
<apachelogger> might reduce it to 8, but since I haven't seen a 12 line block yet I can't say whether that ends up too much
<yofel> I think it's fine, most I've seen was 10 so far which is rare
<apachelogger> I find the package control sorting really annoying what with -dev being first becuase they don't have the soversion suffix -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm, interesting
<yofel> that's how we always did it.. and why do you need the soversion o.O?
<apachelogger> yofel: noooo, we always had lib first, dev second, dbg last
<yofel> my memory is buggy then
<apachelogger> Riddell: pft, I made that feature specifically for you so you don't have to run releaseme 300 times and then have forgotten about one tarball :P
<apachelogger> yofel: well, last I really packaged something was like 4 years ago, so who knows :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: features are no use unless someone knows about them :)
<apachelogger> after a while the kde4 controls wer a bit of a mess anyway, but I really think libs generally came before the dev package
<apachelogger> Riddell: I did tell you about that :P
<apachelogger> like twice at the very least
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7594059/
<apachelogger> short and long description split
<apachelogger> and I really think I need a control parser, because I also think Architecture should be listed first in the package stanzas
<apachelogger> in particular section should not be first becuase it's rubbish and no one cares about it anyway ^^
<yofel> section should be there, end. Architecture usually comes next, but that's not defined anywhere, just how we usually do it
<yofel> after that I don't think we really have a pattern what comes next, IIRC usually it's Pre-Depends, Depends, Recommends, Suggests, Breaks, Replaces, Conflicts
<yofel> Provides
<apachelogger> yofel: section is optional
<apachelogger> architecture is not
<apachelogger> so really the order should be arch>multiarch>section>priority>depends>breaks>conflicts>replaces>description IMO
<yofel> I know it's optional, but I've always seen section coming before architecture
 * yofel looks at policy
<apachelogger> it doesn't even come first in the policy, becuase the policy also knows that the mandatory architecture fields is more important :P
<yofel> well, by that logic description should come after architecture, but you're right, section comes after arch
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> description is a multiline field
<yofel> and breaks-conflicts-provides-replaces
<yofel> yeah, but homepage, built-using and package-type coming after that sounds a bit weird then - even if it's like that in DEBIAN/control
<apachelogger> yofel: coming after what?
<yofel> description
<yofel> I guess I'll agree though that the order should at least follow policy
<apachelogger> those are autogenerated for the binary anyway
<apachelogger> but even when not descripition would be last
<yofel> we never use those so that's a moot point anyway
<yofel> looking at kde4libs you're right that libs come before dev though :/
<yofel> apachelogger: in any case, please at least tell debian about the field reordering in case they're against it
<apachelogger> I am not even sure I'll bother TBH
<yofel> shadeslayer: are you adding back libs to kdepim o.O?
<apachelogger> if I write a control parser or get down and dirty with perl I'd just do mass changes to fields through that
<apachelogger> then I'll never have to look at the fugly control files anyway
<shadeslayer> yofel: yes, for utopic
<yofel> why?
<yofel> it's not like they're coming back...
<shadeslayer> for a .1 release it's bad to remove them?
<shadeslayer> we can nuke them in the beta release
<yofel> well, that was for the SRU, but whatever
<shadeslayer> SRU?
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> what does it matter whether the release is .1 or not for utopic?
<shadeslayer> the reverts were for the SRU
<yofel> apachelogger: well, I did write a very basic control file editor in perl for neon once as overriding some fields at build time in rules didn't go so well
<yofel> it was fun
<yofel> was for the apport stuff IIRC
<apachelogger> perl is a really dumb ruby, that's all
 * yofel should read learnrubythehardway once
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> I'm currently reading learncthehardway 
<shadeslayer> neat stuff
<yofel> I used perl because ruby isn't part of the default system :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: since Riddell uploaded some 4.13.1 stuff, how do you want to handle 4.13.1 for utopic
<yofel> shadeslayer: for the 2 packages I did yesterday I just uploaded .1
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> so just upload then?
<shadeslayer> *upload 4.13.1
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> apachelogger: that thing is still there actually ^^ http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon5/project-neon5-runtime/view/head:/opt/project-neon5/share/pkg-project-neon5/scripts/get_control_field.pl
<apachelogger> you could just have used the existing perl modules you know :P
<yofel> they were confusing me even more so I was frustrated enough to write it from scratch..
<apachelogger> yeah, perl does that
<apachelogger> but the dpkg modules are actually reasonably well documented from what I have seen
<apachelogger> dch -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: how does one check whether a bzr branch has uncommited changed through the $?
<apachelogger> well that only caused a bunch of bogus commits -.-
<yofel> bzr diff?
<Riddell> as yofel says
<apachelogger> strangely enough it returned 0 in both cases earlier
<yofel> well, parse output wrt. not/empty then
<apachelogger> much terrible
<yofel> apachelogger: what exactly are you trying to do?
<apachelogger> check whether a working tree is dirty
<yofel> you can just go and commit, empty commits will give exit 3 from commit
<apachelogger> yofel: except they'd be dirty if I simply dch 
<yofel> why would you not want to commit dchß
<yofel> ?
<apachelogger> yofel: dch -a -m yolo && debcommit
<apachelogger> which is conditional to initial dirtyness
<yofel> why is it conditional?
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning, anything for me to work on?
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7594397/
<apachelogger> yofel: because dch would make it dirty
<BluesKaj> whynot dirtynessful :)
<yofel> apachelogger: are you trying to auto-generate changelogs from actual changes o.O?
<apachelogger> well yes
<yofel> ah, interesting
<apachelogger> I did a sed on all 3 million branches
<apachelogger> but the change only applies to 2 of the 3 million
<apachelogger> so one needs a way to check which were actually changed and then dch && commit those
<apachelogger> the other ones ought to be left alone
<yofel> hm, if I run bzr diff on a branch with changes I get exit 1
<yofel> which matches the 'diff' behaviour
 * yofel wonders why he always writes that in en_GB
<yofel> I blame school
<apachelogger> yofel: yes, except when I tired that it still was 0
<BluesKaj> it's proper english, not the 'merican english
<apachelogger> alas, now it is 1 when I try it
<apachelogger> eitherway
<apachelogger> diff is nasty
<yofel> well, parsing of $? is rather error prone
<apachelogger> yeah, for if you use it on bzr diff :P
<apachelogger> which is why I was asking for a proper way
<yofel> I show the exit status in my prompt and even that has $? caching in PS1
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 25 updates, showing the latest 16
<yofel> ah, flood limit is 16 ^^
<Riddell> sgclark: here's a first short of tars, you can see if they compile, install translations, do other sane things http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-4.97.0/
<Riddell> sgclark: I'll be remaking the tars because the version numbers are not updated there
<sgclark> Riddell: on it, thank  you
<apachelogger> kubotu: config set rss.announce_max 8
<kubotu> sure
<Riddell> sgclark: so just for checking for problems for now
<apachelogger> yofel: 8 seems to be the golden spot really
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<yofel> apachelogger: fine with me, IRC throttling does make 16 a bit long
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> if it spammed all within a second it would almost be fine, but even so, too big a wall of text 
<Riddell> sgclark: oh actually you probably can't compile much because it needs qt 5.3
<sgclark> Riddell: oh, is that available?
<Riddell> so one could ask if we should move next development to utopic which has at least some qt 5.3 packages
<Riddell> sgclark: yep, in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2  but for utopic
<Riddell> apachelogger, yofel, sgclark: should we move next development to utopic?
<sgclark> Riddell: I think we should
<Riddell> sgclark: than I guess you can dist-upgrade and tell us if it's safe :)
<yofel> if plasma needs 5.3, sure.
<yofel> I'm not upgrading to utopic though until the whole init mess is kind of sorted out
<sgclark> Riddell: lol sure
<apachelogger> Riddell: ENOPOINT until alpha2 if you ask me
<Riddell> apachelogger: how else would we do development?
<apachelogger> trusty, we are only doing userspace anyway, if something breaks from trusty to utopic that would strike me as odd :P
<apachelogger> my point is... until most of us are using utopic there is 0 point in developing on utopic
<apachelogger> or well, some at least :P
<sgclark> but the missing qt 5.3 is the problem
<apachelogger> earlierst point would be when qt 5.3 lands
<apachelogger> sgclark: is that landed yet in utopic?
<Riddell> it's in a PPA
<yofel> apachelogger: it's in PPA
<sgclark> ^
<apachelogger> yeah, so no point :P
<Riddell> the point is to have qt 5.3 packages available
<yofel> apachelogger: so you want to not work on it until 5.3 is in o.O?
<yofel> why?
<apachelogger> Riddell: take them and build for trusty?
<apachelogger> yofel: what's the point if they are in a ppa anyway
<yofel> apachelogger: what's the point of backporting 5.3?
<yofel> (that's rather heavy)
<apachelogger> just as much work as ppa porting
<apachelogger> well I don't care
<apachelogger> if you feel that you need utopic, use utopic
<apachelogger> I find it very pointless
<yofel> as I understand it it would be a no-change rebuild to use the archive 5.3 packages, if anything
<yofel> apachelogger: point is to continue working on plasma without much extra work
<yofel> and backporting 5.3 is work
<yofel> apachelogger: if anything we can wait on you to finish rewriting the kf5 packages
<apachelogger> well that would be rather handy :P
<apachelogger> god this is a mess
<apachelogger> libkf5auth5-dbg vs. libkf5auth-dbg vs. kauth-dbg
<yofel> middle
<yofel> or hm
<apachelogger> exactly :P
<yofel> I think debug stuff is SOVERSION coinstallable, so first usually, second if a -bin package exists, third if a kauth package exists
<yofel> total mess
<apachelogger> looking through the archive middle certainly appears the most
<Riddell> debian-kde gave both answers when I asked them
<Riddell> some preferred foo5-dbg and some didn't care
<Riddell> so I went with foo5-dbg
<apachelogger> utterly random
<yofel> well, debug coinstallability is probably nonsense, or can by done with dbgsym, so first is junk, so it would be middle if only one lib is there, and last if multiple?
<apachelogger> when will debian get dbgsym so we can do away with those shitty dbg packages
<apachelogger> it's an outrage
<sgclark> it shouldn't be, they should be foo5-dbg. Now I was new at the beginning and perhaps some old builds were missing 5 but should be removed
<apachelogger> yofel: debugs are always coinstallable as the symbol file name is the uuid of the build artifact
<apachelogger> there is no actual tie to soversion or anything in terms of debug symbol
<yofel> well, not if the packages have the same name
<apachelogger> yeah
<yofel> i.e. libfoo5-dbg <-> libfoo6-dbg versus 2xlibfoo-dbg
<apachelogger> hence the so is supreme
<apachelogger> but what about packages like kio
<apachelogger> and wouldn't kio-dbg render the entire notifion of having coinstallable dbg completely pointless anyway
<yofel> it would
<yofel> which is why I said that it's junk
 * apachelogger declares manual dbg packages the biggest piece of bullshit ever invented
<yofel> you need dbgsym for that
<yofel> I would prefer dbgsym, if only they were properly compressed -.-
<apachelogger> why is sonnet split into 2 lib packages and 1 plugins package?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<apachelogger> some of these packages seem drunk
<yofel> looks sane to me
<apachelogger> upstream makes one tarball, not 3
<yofel> libs have to be by themselves, everything else is in sonnet-plugins
<apachelogger> no they don't have to be
<apachelogger> stop making the weird lib splitting nonesense up to be policy 
<apachelogger> it aint
<yofel> stop meshing stuff into packages that don't belong together
<apachelogger> solid-bins vs. libkf5solid-bin vs. libkf5solid5-bin
<apachelogger> yofel: upstream makes one tarball, not 3
<yofel> middle is what we decided on, didn't we?
<apachelogger> there is absolutely no reason why sonnetcore and sonnetui couldn't be in the same package
<apachelogger> they are both multiarched and their soversion is actually linked together in the build system
<yofel> apachelogger: ok, so bring back kdelibs5 which has all libs in it
<apachelogger> yofel: upstream makes one tarball, not 3
<yofel> debian package library naming requires the package to match the lib name in it, more than one lib in a lib package is an error
<apachelogger> where does it say that in the policy?
<sgclark> lintian tells you everytime
<apachelogger> where does it say that in the policy?
<yofel> apachelogger: there's even a lintian warning for that http://lintian.debian.org/tags/package-name-doesnt-match-sonames.html
<apachelogger> where does it say that in the policy?
<yofel> if it doesn't then that's a bug in the policy
<yofel> not in our packaging
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> so we must have one package per library because debian packaging mandates that
<apachelogger> and if debian packaging doesn't mandate it then it should because...?
<santa_> it's good to have just the library in the package library
<apachelogger> the point of naming a package after the library is that you can install two versions at the same time
<yofel> Not sure, the original reason might have been to prevent disk space waste
<yofel> as libs are supposed to be installed on demand, not when the developer thinks it makes sense to have libfoo or libbar installed
<santa_> having plugins in the lib package usually adds additional symbols (which shouldn't be there) to the symbols files, making it harder to maintain
<santa_> also it would make easiear to deal with a possible abi break
<yofel> santa_: we're not talking about plugins, but /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfoo.so.5 and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libbar.so.5 from the same source being in the same package
<yofel> though I'll agree that this would most likely break the debian abi manager as well
<apachelogger> pkg-kde invention
<yofel> as that does package name <-> cmake rule matching
<santa_> yofel: second thing I said still applies
<yofel> santa_: as I admitted with my point about the abi manager
<apachelogger> abi break should be dealt with upstream
<santa_> yofel: k
<yofel> apachelogger: it's a freakin' bloody workaround for stupid or ignorant upstreams
<yofel> make that ignorant
<apachelogger> don't package their software then?
<yofel> don't package kde-workspace?
<santa_> no, sometimes upstream says they don't intend to keep bc
<santa_> so it has to be done in the packaging
<apachelogger> yofel: if you have a problem with the upstream don't package the software?
<apachelogger> binary bumpery is half way forking it anyway, might as well go and fork it entirely
<apachelogger> santa_: right, so you are to fork upstream
<yofel> apachelogger: I would very much like to package it in the contstraints that our policy put on it, if upstream derives from that we have a problem
<santa_> no, just bumping the soname when it's needed
<santa_> apachelogger: ↑
<apachelogger> yofel: the made up constraint about lib packages being based on the soname or the real constraint of not having a constraint on library naming and/or bc?
<apachelogger> santa_: yeah, so you fork it
<yofel> well my point was about  BC really
<apachelogger> yofel: we also have no policy on that
<apachelogger> that is also made up
<yofel> we have a policy that BIC changes must cause a SONAME change
<yofel> out of pure practicability
<santa_> apachelogger: call it the way you like, it's the right thing to do
<yofel> we don't have a policy that SONAME must not change, after all we're doing that all the time
<santa_> and if not that, rename the package and rebuild everything depending on it
<apachelogger> santa_: says who?
<apachelogger> yofel: where's that policy?
<santa_> apachelogger: says the common sense, if you have an abi break you must deal with it in the packaging
<apachelogger> sooooo
<yofel> apachelogger: why does that need a policy? An application breaking because of BIC in a lib is ok by policy?
<apachelogger> if it s common sense then I guess everyone will want to do it, so 300 distros will do an abi bump manually on their own
<apachelogger> so back to my point, it should be done upstream
<yofel> ok, please fix all our X-Debian-ABI > 0 issues upstream
<yofel> I usually get yelled at when I try 
<apachelogger> what issues were those?
<ovidiu-florin> How can I change the default settings for the Guest user?
<yofel> last was a BIC in libtaskmanager IIRC, which is obviously KDE-public-but-in-fact-private-ABI
<ovidiu-florin> I've tried adding my changes to /usr/share/kde4/config
<ovidiu-florin> but they don't take effect
<apachelogger> yofel: private, I wonder why we package that publicly
<yofel> apachelogger: IIRC it has to be public to be usable in kdeplasma-addons and some third party task managers
<yofel> (if any of those still exist)
<apachelogger> well it's not private if we allow third parties to use it
<yofel> santa_: that belongs in meta-kde, not pkg-kde-tools
<yofel> apachelogger: yeah, which lead to the issue that it's private upstream but in fact public for us
<yofel> of the SONAME change was rejected upstream
<santa_> yofel: yep, I have realized my repo name is wrong
<yofel> *so the
<santa_> sorry about that
<yofel> ah ok
<santa_> the rest of the merge request is fine though
<yofel> apachelogger: FWIW:
<yofel> Normally, the run-time shared library and its SONAME symlink should be placed in a package named librarynamesoversion, where soversion is the version number in the SONAME of the shared library. Alternatively, if it would be confusing to directly append soversion to libraryname (if, for example, libraryname itself ends in a number), you should use libraryname-soversion instead.
<apachelogger> Normally.
<apachelogger> not required
<yofel> AIUI, the normally is for the exception in the second sentence
<yofel> hm
<apachelogger> no, then it would say Except
<yofel> wait
<yofel> If you have several shared libraries built from the same source tree, you may lump them all together into a single shared library package provided that all of their SONAMEs will always change together. Be aware that this is not normally the case, and if the SONAMEs do not change together, upgrading such a merged shared library package will be unnecessarily difficult because of file conflicts with the old version of the package. When in doubt, 
<yofel> always split shared library packages so that each binary package installs a single shared library.
<yofel> this is uselessly complicated
<shadeslayer> hurray for autopkgtest
<shadeslayer> I love this stuff
<shadeslayer> caught an issue in my kate merge
<yofel> apachelogger: I would still keep the single lib package for abi manager and pretictability
<apachelogger> yofel: if sonnet breaks ABI that is a legit upstream break
<apachelogger> on related note.. the plugins really should be lumped in with core as well
<yofel> I have no issue with that as long as the SONAME changes
<yofel> apachelogger: you'll still need a plugin package for map file which is foreign
<yofel> or data package
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qtdeclarative5-kf5solid-5.0 is that common naming?
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, which test hook are you using locally?
<apachelogger> yofel: data that is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where is that from?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: solid? :P
<yofel> apachelogger: I would prefer not to have so break/replace so-1 though, libkscreen showed how well apt handles that (BAD)
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7594792/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and does the changelog blame me?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ur orig maint
<yofel> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> wut
<shadeslayer> bollocks
<apachelogger>   * Added qtdeclarative5-kf5solid-5.0 to hold libsolidextensionplugin.so.
<apachelogger> scarlett made that
<apachelogger> sgclark: is the package naming conforming to some standard?
<yofel> Riddell was discussing qml naming with debian
 * apachelogger sees at least all the ubuntu things use that naming
<sgclark> apachelogger: Riddell was talking to someone to come up with that, I only followed directions
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
 * apachelogger doesn't see another package that has the version appended with a hyphen actually
<sgclark> pretty sure it was a conflict thing
<yofel> shadeslayer: is that part of our pbuilder-hooks yet?
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope
<yofel> could you add it?
<shadeslayer> sure
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> done
<apachelogger> sgclark: that version suffix definitely is wrong, should be 1.0 actually
<apachelogger> alas, I am not sure we should add the version
<apachelogger> impossible to keep track of
<yofel> version makes no sense if it's not part of the path IMO
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> they are plugins
<apachelogger> could be any version really at any time
<apachelogger> so IMO it makes no sense in general
<yofel> right, which is why IMO plugins should have a matching subfolder
<apachelogger> yofel: ah, yeah, that's true as well
<yofel> sgclark: considering we were just talking about policy, did you read the debian policy yet? If not, as packager and now member and thus aspiring ~kubuntu-dev you should do that in the near future
<apachelogger> I think that solid package should be qtdeclarative5-solid or possibly qtdeclarative5-kde-solid or qtdeclarative5-kde-solid-plugin
<sgclark> yofel: ok
<apachelogger> very random nonense those declarative package names are
<Riddell> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Riddell: how did you come up with the name qtdeclarative5-kf5solid-5.0 
<yofel> apachelogger: wrt. kubuntu policy and council quorum: when did we decide that 4 people is quorum? Last I knew it required 3 people for it and none against which is what we usually applied
<Riddell> apachelogger: chatting to various people in debain-qt-kde channel
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't see a version that separates version with hyphen in the archive, also some have a -plugin suffix
<apachelogger> also the version is pointless in general
<yofel> I do think the DMB has a +4 quorum rule where -1 is allowed I think, but I'm not sure
<yofel> but that's 4 out of 7
<Riddell> apachelogger: qml modules can include multiple versions so yes it might be pointless
<Riddell> unless an incompatible version is released
<apachelogger> Riddell: as yofel pointed out that version would need a different path though, or if it doesn't it would simply not be installable at the same time as the old version which again would render the version moot
<apachelogger> yofel: there might been data lost on the council
<yofel> hm, lets continue that on the ML
<apachelogger> yofel: it's le wrong
<apachelogger> A vote is defined as quorate if at least three council members are present. 
<apachelogger> If the meeting is not quorate, voting shall be done by e-mail over a period of three days. 
<apachelogger> The chair shall have a casting vote. 
<apachelogger> ^ you are not actually ever appointing a chair
<yofel> where's that from?
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Council?action=recall&rev=16
<apachelogger> as I said, information loss
<yofel> soooo... how's quorum defined by that? chair: +1, 2 others +1, 3 others -1-> passed?
<apachelogger> that's +3 -3, chair breaks tie
<yofel> that's rather different from the DMB though which quires +4
<yofel> *requires
<apachelogger> because we actually do not do a majority of members but a majority of present vote
<yofel> then the ML continuuation is moot
<apachelogger> the policy simply is wrong, please point that on the ML
<apachelogger> needs carrying over the items from the aforementioned page
<yofel> will do
<apachelogger> yofel: I would suggest the council clearify that part on their own actually
<yofel> sure, but I don't think we need the council ML for that
<apachelogger> as I said, you do not ever select a chair and according to the way old blueprint from intrepid or whatever Riddell is defined as chair which raises the interesting question what exactly would happen if he drops out of the council
<yofel> IMO, then the DMB rules apply, just with 1 point less
<apachelogger> DMB is developers is it not?
<apachelogger> also what happens if 4 council members are present and tie but the chair is not present
<apachelogger> e.g. +2 -2
<yofel> which is IIRC why we've settled on the simple +3 rule
<yofel> let me actually look up the last CC meeting logs, I think there was something about voting too
<apachelogger> yofel: I think that should be written like that then
<apachelogger> except
<apachelogger> what if you have +3 -3, is the motion carried or not?
<apachelogger> if it is simply +3 then it woud be carried anyway, so the chair position is pointless
<yofel> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/15/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t17:00 has pretty much the same talk ^^
<apachelogger> well, you need to figure that out for yourselves :P
<apachelogger> I am just pointing out the actual voting rules are not exactly clear
<yofel> yeah, which I would like to have fixed
<yofel> anyway, ML
<apachelogger> oh, a bug, oh my
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, any objections to dropping the pointless version?
 * shadeslayer feels like his eyes are going to pop out
 * apachelogger wonders whether we should put the declarative plugin into the libsolid package
<apachelogger> usr/lib/*/libKF5Solid.so.4*
<apachelogger> usr/lib/*/libKF5Solid.so.5
<apachelogger> that's madness btw
<yofel> shouldbe .*
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> the 4 is shite too
<apachelogger> yofel: does the release scripty have logic to deal with bumping all so versions?
<yofel> although, then the install won't fail on version change
<apachelogger> because we'll have to touch all 60 frameworks come final...
<apachelogger> yofel: install would fail on .so.5
<yofel> no, we never needed that, because the SC has like 5 dozen differen so versions
<yofel> apachelogger: yeah, but I just realized that I overly simplyfied that in kwallet to general .*
<yofel> needs fixing
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> worse things in life
<apachelogger> wouldn't be the first time the glorious abi tracking scheme didn't work out :S
<yofel> uh, aspiring kubuntu-members need to inform the council, not the other members, right?
<yofel> member don't really have anything to do with this
<apachelogger> yofel: where's that from?
<yofel> apachelogger: policy: "Application: To apply for membership all you need to do is inform the ~kubuntu-members about your desire to become member..."
<yofel> that's council, right?
<apachelogger> yofel: kubuntu-devel mailing list technically
<yofel> also, "Notes: Ninjas are members of both ~kubuntu-packagers and ~kubuntu-ppa", is packagers membership waiting on policy approval?
<ScottK> Council is correct though.
<apachelogger> yofel: yes
<apachelogger> yofel, ScottK: I think it best had been changed to 'kubuntu-devel ML'
<yofel> apachelogger: well, devel is the usual contact, but it's council really. How about "... inform the ~kubuntu-council over the kubuntu devel ML" ?
<apachelogger> everything else is silly at best
<ScottK> s/over/via/ but yes.
<kubotu> ScottK: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<yofel> via it is then
 * apachelogger hungry
<yofel> apachelogger: I'll also add that ninjas can commit to packagers in the ~packagers section so that's in sync
<apachelogger> someone please review solid changes in bzr, might totally have broken something
<apachelogger> uploaded as ppa4, afk getting somethign to eat
<Riddell> new tars http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-4.97.0/
<Riddell> but first everything needs moved to utopic
<sgclark> Riddell: I set up a utopic chroot
<sgclark> I will start on those and continue reading mounds of policies
<Riddell> sgclark: policies are pretty dry, don't send yourself mad by going bored!
<Riddell> sgclark: I think the first thing to do is just repackage all the kf5s for utopic
<Riddell> and throw them up into next PPA
<yofel> sgclark: uhm, you may read 'near future' as a time span counted in weeks. You should finish it before you apply for ~kubuntu-dev at least ^^
<yofel> the only thing that's more boring than the DP is the make manual
<Riddell> apachelogger: home come tarme shows md5sums but sysadmins these days like sha256?
<sgclark> lol ok
<Riddell> s/home/how/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "apachelogger: how come tarme shows md5sums but sysadmins these days like sha256?"
<sgclark> so anything I should be aware of that I have been doing wrong? apachelogger did a bunch of updates and I am not clear on all that transpired today
 * sgclark wans to improve and learn from mistakes
<yofel> wrong might not be the right word, we've been clearing some things up in here and with debian and apachelogger did a bunch of templating
<yofel> sgclark: I think the points are mostly that pre-depends should be gone for multiarch, and package naming changes
<Riddell> nothing is wrong when there are no rules set, and rules are inflexible hinderances :)
<apachelogger> sgclark: don't define Section unless you know you need to, also make sure that Description is always last for package stanzas otherwise it looks really weird, otherwise nothing comes to mind
<apachelogger> oh and try to not split workspace bits too much I guess :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: wrap-and-sort did moving Description around I think
<sgclark> ahh apachelogger: wrap-and-sort did that wierd order
<apachelogger> piece of shit script that one is
<sgclark> ^^
 * sgclark agrees
<yofel> well yeah, python lib bug -.-
<sgclark> it also randomly removed -dev packages
<apachelogger> why it is written in python I do not get btw
<yofel> someone got tired of perl? ^^
<apachelogger> or someone simply didn't feel like using what everyone else uses...
<yofel> apachelogger: didn't you want to rename kio?
<apachelogger> yofel: dude, I am walking up a pile of packages
<apachelogger> currently I have reviewed 5
<yofel> :D
<apachelogger> and that's not even really precise reviews
<apachelogger> you see why I am not particularly happy about having soo many binary packages
<apachelogger> the plasma packaging definitely has a runtime tie that is not represented
<apachelogger> namely I think the libs need to recommend plasma-framework
<apachelogger> guess the problem will turn up sooner or later
<apachelogger> Breaks: libkf5windowsystem5-data
<apachelogger> Replaces: ${F:Breaks}
<apachelogger> look what I just did
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> does that seriously work o.O?
<apachelogger> should anyway
<yofel> I'll trust it when I see the binary control file
<apachelogger> pft
<apachelogger> no faith in my awesome
<apachelogger> ultimately I'd totally love to have a substvar for dev packages btw
<apachelogger> made a PoC for neon
<apachelogger> since the cmake configs declare other cmake packages that need to be present one can theoretically build the majority of -dev dependencies automatically from that
<apachelogger> yofel: doesn't work it seems
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does dpkg automatically substitute that or do you have to add additional scripts
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it would do it automatically 
<apachelogger> F: is a builtin
<yofel> I think that it won't really work for fields that can be there multiple times
<apachelogger> from what I understand while parsecontrol runs through the control it will simply throw the resolved fields at the substvar instance
<apachelogger> yofel: it does
<apachelogger> I am not yet sure what exactly decide in which order they become available/get resolved though
<apachelogger> there may well be buggery somewhere
<apachelogger> seeing as F: isn't exactly the most used thing ever
<apachelogger> yofel: I think you can only access the fields of the previous stanza actually
<yofel> deb-substvars doesn't really say much about it either :S
<apachelogger> maybe I need to address it differently
<apachelogger> it works when I pack it in description though
<apachelogger> yofel: it apparently processes things in a fixed order
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> I don't get this ^^
<apachelogger> screw it
<apachelogger> Riddell, sgclark: Package: kimageformat-plugins
<apachelogger> why -plugins?
<apachelogger> !info kdoctools
<ubottu> kdoctools (source: kde4libs): various tools for accessing application documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 167 kB, installed size 2035 kB
<apachelogger> yofel, Riddell: did anyone ever make a conclusion on kf5-foo vs. foo-kf5 vs. foo5?
<apachelogger> when there's name clash with kde4 that is
<sgclark> apachelogger: has been -plugins since intitial release which was Rohan Garg (shadeslayer?)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wheare art thou
<shadeslayer> hm?
<shadeslayer> what's the source
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kimageformats
<apachelogger> which is what I reckon the package name should be
<shadeslayer> them logs blame Riddell
<apachelogger> yofel, Riddell: here's an intersting one as well ... kded5 contains kded5 binary and cmake stuff and so forth, so holding on to our defined convention it needs to be kded-dev kded kded-dbg, but isn't that way crazy then?
<sgclark> well bzr yeah but changelog says you :)
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 14 updates, showing the latest 8
<apachelogger> mhh
<apachelogger> maybe 6 after all
<apachelogger> kubotu: config set rss.announce_max 6
<kubotu> alright
<sgclark> apachelogger, Riddell: are you working on all of kf5? I should probably wait before porting all of these to utopic?
<apachelogger> I am anyway
<apachelogger> plus I fully expect some breakage in the deps
<sgclark> anything I can do to help?
<apachelogger> nope, just wait :P
<sgclark> alright
<apachelogger> going to upload ppa20 when I am done
<apachelogger> then probably some build fixing and then we are good for utopic
<apachelogger> uploading ppa20 now
<apachelogger> done
<apachelogger> oh actually that may not end in build failures, we'll see for utopic though ^^
<apachelogger> sgclark: feel free to throw everything at utopic
<apachelogger> if both trusty and utopic end up green I guess we don't have any obvious dep issues at the very least
<sgclark> apachelogger: want me to help with build breaks?
<apachelogger> sgclark: please, I am about to head out anyway
<sgclark> apachelogger: ok on it
<santa_> apachelogger: wrt the kdesu todo in notes.k.o I was planning to do a massive change aabout that, mind if I prepare some merge requests today so you could review them later?
<apachelogger> later == next week most likely
<apachelogger> fwiw
<apachelogger> santa_: the change actually doesn't need to be massive, it just needs a -bin package ^^
<santa_> no, but I mean there are other packages affected by the same issue
<santa_> i.e. having files which would belong somewhere else
<santa_> * i.e. having files in lib* which would belong somewhere else
<apachelogger> ah, didn't see any
<santa_> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging-next/kauth-work/+merge/222161 for instance
<santa_> I think I found ~15-10 having similar issues
<santa_> hmm, not so many
<santa_> ~10
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> I don't think moving plugins out makes any sense
<apachelogger> they shouldn't be in the symbols file though if that's at all possible
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 7 updates, showing the latest 6
<apachelogger> ah yeah, there's some with data files in lib apparently
<santa_> I tend to think dpkg-gensymbols will complain
<apachelogger> these framework packages are truly shitty to maintain
<santa_> in any case that's what -bin packages are for
<apachelogger> not really, they are there for arch:any content
<apachelogger> just like data is there for arch:all
<apachelogger> other than that one should be very mindful of what one decides to put where
<santa_> sgclark: are you working on build failures?
<sgclark> santa_: yes
<santa_> sgclark: may I help? let's use notes.kde.org?
<sgclark> as of right now solid is the hold up and nnew rev is building right now
<santa_> sgclark: I see, now it seems it's almost done
<sgclark> santa_: don't think there will be much, but will let you know
<santa_> sgclark: the kio -dev renaming
<santa_> sgclark: I think kservice amd64 just needs a retry
<sgclark> kio-dev renaming?
<sgclark> that is not someing I want to do without apachelogger approval
<santa_> sgclark: I mean he renamed it, thus some packages should change its build deps
<sgclark> oh ok
<santa_> sgclark: same for kdoctools, I think a retry would fix it
<santa_> sgclark: same for ktextwidgets (I'm checking if they build here)
<sgclark> we are doing the same thing heh
<santa_> and now we have to wait because evrything else is below in the b-d graph :)
<yofel> apachelogger: I don't think we really had a decision on naming conflicting stuff, to foo-kf5 would be my choice so it's at least still in the same alphabetical order
<yofel> debian folks didn't really say anything either :/
<CodePulsar> Does Kubuntu 14.04 come with a cron job for TRIM when enabling encryption at installation time ?
<CodePulsar> *SSD Trim
<yofel> CodePulsar: the util-linux package provies /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim, I don't think encryption will have anything to do with that, not sure though
<apachelogger> yofel: well, that's the thing kded technically doesn't conflict
<apachelogger> it might possibly just be confusing to the casual observer
<yofel> well yeah, all hail the splittery
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> OTOH no one cares about kded
<apachelogger> and chances are there won't be a kded6 but stuff might get outsourced to systemd
<apachelogger> it's a bit of a cointoss the name on that one ^^
<yofel> well, if there is one we can name that kded6 then
<apachelogger> yeah, just saying that makes it even less desirable to name it  kded-kf5 rather than kded IMO
<yofel> well, foo-kf5 sounds pretty bad in general, so if there's any other better name that would be preferable, like kded5 here
<yofel> except that kded is completle sufficient
<CodePulsar> yofel: for encrypted partitions additional stuff needs to be done as per http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/enable-trim-on-ssd-solid-state-drives.html "For encrypted partitions" section
<shadeslayer> yofel: pokety poke
<yofel> shadeslayer: pong
<yofel> CodePulsar: I don't have an ecrypted partition to verfy this either, so either ask in #kubuntu if someone can help, or feel free to file a bug 
<shadeslayer> yofel: know anyone from Xubuntu/Lubuntu/Ubuntu GNOME?
<shadeslayer> I can't think of anyone :S
<yofel> for what o.O? #ubuntu-quality would be a place to dig someone up for testing I guess, and there's #xubuntu-devel - haven't been in contact with the other flavors much lately
<shadeslayer> well, badgering them to give a session at UOS
<shadeslayer> btw, if anyone wants to give a session in the Ubuntu Development track, feel free to propose one and give me a link :D
<shadeslayer> http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ good idea to propose a session about KF5 packaging status/plans maybe?
<yofel> again, what do we still need to discuss?
<shadeslayer> not a discussion, but more of a "Inform everyone about what our plans are"
<yofel> if anything we could talk about how to get it in debian, but that's probably not a plan for the next debian release
<yofel> hm, we need a dh_test result parser for kubuntu-status
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah go for it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: go for the KF5 packaging session?
<shadeslayer> you'll have to do it btw :P
<Riddell> que? mi? get sgclark to do it
<shadeslayer> sure
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> sorry, about to go afk and run
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-06
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> !find GLES2/gl2.h
<ubottu> File GLES2/gl2.h found in emscripten, libcogl-gles2-dev, libgles2-mesa-dev, qt4-qmake, qt5-qmake
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what are we sessioning about with kf5?
<apachelogger> !find EGL/egl.h
<ubottu> File EGL/egl.h found in emscripten, libegl1-mesa-dev
<apachelogger> E: kapidox source: source-is-missing src/kapidox/data/htmlresource/jquery-2.1.0.min.js
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> how does that even happen
<yofel> someone thought: it's a text file so it counts as source? ^^
<apachelogger> well, eitherway, why is it missing
<apachelogger> or how can something go missing?
<yofel> not even git has the unminified js :(
<yofel> oh fun, agateau added that
<apachelogger> why would one have an uniminified version anyway
<yofel> source means readable source, i.e. something that doesn't qualify as unmaintainble code ^^
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> how would it check that? 
<apachelogger> and why
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> wtf
<yofel> iirc that really checks for the 'min' part in the filename
<apachelogger> it's almost as if the lintian dev doesn't have anything else to do but lintian has all the useful stuff so he's adding important features like telling me whether I can read the javascript or not
<agateau> yofel: I could keep the unminified js in the source code but then I would have to either minify it everytime someone generates a doc or at install time but that would mean removing the ability to run kgenapidox without installing it :/
<agateau> yofel: there is an interesting bit about jquery in Doxygen package, you may want to look at /usr/share/doc/doxygen/README.jquery
<yofel> agateau: well, yeah, but they do ship the unminfied version in the source so they're fine
<yofel> ScottK: do we need to fix ^ and would shipping both files be enough?
<agateau> yofel: the difference is Doxygen is compiled so they do not need to support the "run without installing" use case
<agateau> yofel: would it be enough to add the unminified file in the source, even if it is not used?
<yofel> that's what I just asked scott, I'm not sure there
<agateau> ok
<agateau> I could also adjust the code so that installing kapidox would generate the minified file from the unminified file, while running from the source code would directly use the minified file
<Riddell> agateau: yes adding the unminified source without build instructions should be fine as long as you would sensibly run the minify command manually and not through a build system
<Riddell> nicer to have it included in the build system though
<agateau> Riddell: not sure I understand the second part of your sentence
<Riddell> agateau: GPL requires all build scripts to be included, if there's no build script then that's fine
<agateau> how can it be fine to not ship a build script if it is required to include it?
<Riddell> if it doesn't exist
<Riddell> maybe you create that file by running a command by hand
<Riddell> maco, valorie: gonnae tell your president to stay out of oor politics unless he wants to be re-colonised
<valorie> what did he say?
 * valorie calms the angry Scot
<Riddell> "Scottish independence: Barack Obama backs 'strong and united' UK" http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-27713327
<valorie> ooooo
<valorie> silly Obama
<valorie> the US president told reporters in Brussels the decision was "up to the people of Scotland".
<valorie> he might have wanted to avoid the comparisons with the Crimea
<valorie> although that is really not a comparison that can be made
<Riddell> I don't see anything about Crimea
<Riddell> he also said "the future of the UK is up to the people of Great Britain" which is just weird
<valorie> yes, he should have said nothing about it IMO
<valorie> not our business
 * valorie leaves a great old video here and goes to bed: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9J5Zt2Obko
<valorie> best drummer *ever*
<valorie> no invasions of angry Scots by morning, I hope.....
<Riddell> no no, he should have said "we were free in 1776, what took the scots so long" :)
<ScottK> yofel: Yes, you need to fix and shipping both files is enough.
 * Riddell comes across a comparison of oxygen font and ubuntu font https://projects.kde.org/news/179
<yofel> ScottK: ok thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<shadeslayer> ScottK: mind merging pykde4?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  Although when depends on if I fall asleep on the plane or not.
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<yofel> speaking of python: If you have using python for GUI apps, how about this? http://micropython.org/ :D
<yofel> *hate
<ScottK> apachelogger: Minified JavaScript is definitely not the preferred form of modification, so it's not source. 
<apachelogger> neither is perl.
<ScottK> agateau: As upstream it would be ideal for us (and Debian) if you could ship only the un-minified one in the source and then minify it as part of the build process. 
<ScottK> Perl is write only, so it's a bit special. 
<apachelogger> :@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<apachelogger> frameworks shit is driving me mad I tell ya
<apachelogger> MAD
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the status of that? can we start uploading KF5 packages to utopic today?
<Riddell> ubiquity not working on today's daily-live, I wonder if I risk a dist-upgrade
<apachelogger> Riddell: shoudl be uploaded
<apachelogger> or maybe ppa is hating me again
<yofel> I see nothing for utopic
<apachelogger> ah I should hit enter I guess
<apachelogger> too many flipping terminals open really
<yofel> ^^
<Riddell> we'll probably have to delete the trusty packages to get enough sapce
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> wgrant: can we please get a bump to 10 GiB for https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/next
<apachelogger> or 5 would be enough as well I guess
<yofel> should still have enough space for the upload I think, but we'll have to remove the trusty packages after that
<apachelogger> or just get a space bump :S
<yofel> well, if that takes too long I mean
<yofel> err
<yofel> no?
<Riddell> apachelogger: why override that? seems pretty important
<apachelogger> yes
<ScottK> apachelogger: Unless the source is really there, don't override that.
<ScottK> It's an issue that should cause it to be rejected by the archive admins.
<apachelogger> because it has no pointless whitespaces?
<ScottK> That would be one way to look at it. For humans the white space isn't pointless. 
<yofel> because it's unreadable, and just because you can magically understand character garbage doesn't mean others can too
<Riddell> it's not preferred modifiable form, so it's not allowed as source
<apachelogger> so if I were to use shit variable names in code woud that code get rejected?
<ScottK> Not if that's the actual source. 
<apachelogger> that makes 0 sense
<ScottK> If you're using the machine readable copyright format it's really easy to fix using Files-Excluded. 
<yofel> from what I saw you can also put the source file in debian/missing-sources or so
<Riddell> whatever your preferred modifiable form is that's fine, minified javascript is nobody's preferred modifiable form
<snele> guys is 4.13.1 update coming anytime soon to trusty?
<apachelogger> so, what if I had an editor that stored stuff in minified and expanded on its own?
<yofel> snele: should be in -proposed unless it's still stuck
<yofel> apachelogger: it's supposed to be readable even without $special_editor
<snele> yofel: ok I will enable -proposed and give it a test. thanks 
<yofel> or I guess you could ship the editor with the source
<apachelogger> yofel: right, so what if I used shit variable names in my code?
<yofel> apachelogger: as scott said, if that's the actual source no issue. min.js has a source that it's minified from
<ScottK> apachelogger: That doesn't make it source.   If you could de-minify, you could include the results as source,  but the minified one is still not preferred form for modification.
<apachelogger> how do you know it's the actual source?
<Riddell> "preferred modifiable form" is a key part of the GPL and of archive admin reviews, it shouldn't be a novelty to anyone involved in free software
<ScottK> If it's minified, it's not.
<apachelogger> right, so if I use shit variables
<Riddell> that's your problem
<yofel> snele: not yet in :/
<snele> yofel: yeah just saw that
<apachelogger> Riddell: how is that any different from not using any whitespaces
<yofel> ScottK: could you look at sc 4.13.1 in trusty-proposed unapproved please?
<apachelogger> this argument is yanked from someones ass I tell you
<apachelogger> if I write javascript without whitespaces, will it get rejected?
<yofel> if you have a source that has whitespaces, I would say yes
<apachelogger> how do you know if I have a source that has whitespaces
<ScottK> yofel: after the airplane takes off, if the WiFi works, and if I don't fall asleep,  yes. 
<yofel> ok, thanks
<yofel> apachelogger: well, I might not, in which case I might not reject it, but if I can find a source from it I would
<yofel> *for it
<Riddell> apachelogger: if you can write javascript without whitespace I'd be amazed, but then you often do amaze me
<ScottK> apachelogger: There was recently a huge debate about this in Debian.   It's pretty well a closed issue. 
<ScottK> There is sometimes ambiguity about what's source, but I've yet to see minified JavaScript where it was at all uncertain. 
<apachelogger> sometimes?
<apachelogger> the entire thing says preferred
<ScottK> Yep.
<apachelogger> I'd prefer it software to not have shitty variable names
<ScottK> If I have a graphic file of some kind, it might have been made in gimp and there's a source.   The gimp file (pcx, IIRC) might have been lost or not save and all you can do is bit edit the graphic file.
<ScottK> If you have the pcx that's the source. If you don't then it's the png (or whatever).
<apachelogger> no one would ever know
<apachelogger> I could have made it from a svg for all you know, I could have made it in kolourpaint, imported the png into svg, exported to png, edited in gimp
<ScottK> Yes. So for that kind of file it can be hard to tell. 
<apachelogger> I could write fancy fromatted javascript, minified, autoexpanded
<apachelogger> you'd also never know
<apachelogger> complete bullshit policy
<yofel> FWIW: https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2012/08/msg00365.html has pretty much the whole discussion in it already
<ScottK> No. Minified JavaScript isn't one of those ambiguous cases. 
<apachelogger> ScottK: you have autoexpanded code in the tar
<apachelogger> you couldn't possibly tell whether that was autoexpanded or I whether I am terrible at code formatting
<yofel> for that matter, shipping jars would be allowed too - you can make jars that can be cleanly decompiled
<ScottK> Also related: https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2014/04/msg00014.html
<ScottK> No.  Jars aren't allowed either. 
<yofel> right
<apachelogger> yofel: that's not the same thing
<apachelogger> I have a png
<apachelogger> a run pngcrush on the png
<apachelogger> that is now like minified js
<ScottK> Gotta go. 
<yofel> have a nice trip :)
<Riddell> you'd still modify that png fine
<apachelogger> Riddell: and you can't modify minified js?
<Riddell> no, it's not the preferred form for modifications
<apachelogger> it is still js?
<apachelogger> just like the png is stilla png after pngcrush, it doesn't magically become an unmodifiable png
<yofel> apachelogger: seriously, if you have a problem with this, take this up on debian-devel so the interpretation of the DFSG gets changed, until then it stays that most people believe that minified js is not the preferred form of modification
<apachelogger> I have a problem with you people actually supporting that
<yofel> well, then a pre-compiled bin is hex-editable as well, as I said that jars are editable too
<apachelogger> yofel: my argument is that it is the same thing
<apachelogger> it's still js, it's badly formatted js
<yofel> so we need to draw *some* line in this very fuzzy definiton of source
<apachelogger> it's js
<apachelogger> I can edit with the same software I could edit js with
<apachelogger> I can read it like I can read js
<apachelogger> I can do everything I can do with js
<apachelogger> but magically one is considered unacceptable and the other is not
<yofel> right, and this was already discussed as there is some point in it. But if we *know* that there is a source for $js, then that source should still be included
<apachelogger> and if I wrote the exactly same file originally without ever having used pointless whitespaces or \n it'd also be considered acceptable
<yofel> go file a bug against lintian that the check is rubbish and should be removed
<apachelogger> [13:51] <apachelogger> I have a problem with you people actually supporting that
<apachelogger> if you say you support it because of lintian then I'll ask you to write a manpage for muon-discover please
<yofel> If I see 2 js with the same content, and I want to edit it, and you give me the hard to read one, why would I not want the other one plesae?
<yofel> apachelogger: missing manpage is not a DFSG issue
<Riddell> I feel this discussion is no longer useful, you're against the consensus apachelogger 
<apachelogger> yeah
<yofel> apachelogger: I don't think that you're completely wrong, but Javascript is a shitpile of special cases sadly
<yofel> if people would never have started minfying it we wouldn't have this talk
<yofel> apachelogger: so, are you removing the override or should I?
<apachelogger> I'll not
<yofel> ok, removing
<Riddell> more's the question, is agateau fixing upstream or should someone else?
<agateau> Riddell: I am happy with adding an unminified jquery version upstream
<Riddell> thanks agateau 
<agateau> Riddell: Assuming src/jquery contains the unminified version as well as this README: http://paste.kde.org/pbyepm4pm . Would it be good enough?
<Riddell> agateau: yep
<agateau> Riddell: done
<Riddell> sweet, a dist-upgrade to utopic works!
<Riddell> deleted trusty packages from next PPA
<yofel> dist-upgrade sure works, how does it run? ^^
<Riddell> much like trusty
<yofel> sweet
<Riddell> so blue http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_4.100.0_utopic.html
 * Riddell uploads ecm
<ScottK> yofel: kde4libs for trusty needs a reupload with the SRU bug in debian/changelog
<yofel> ScottK: ok, please reject then, I'll re-upload
<ScottK> yofel: Already rejected.
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> Riddell: if you fix things in the PPA SRU packages, please merge your changes into the SRU changelog instead of adding new changelog entries
<yofel> the upload script doesn't auto-merge that
<yofel> Riddell: also, does the update for kubuntu_add_langpack_path.diff really need to be in trusty?
<Riddell> yofel: it did but not now we've moved kf5 stuff to utopic
<yofel> I'll remove that from the SRU then, we can have it in the 4.14 backports later on
<Riddell> thanks yofel 
<yofel> ScottK: new try uploaded
<Riddell> "debian/rules:8: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop."
 * Riddell looks at apachelogger 
<santa_> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~panfaust/kubuntu-packaging-next/kapidox-work/+merge/222328 :P
<santa_> realized this yesterday just before going to bed
<santa_> I had that problem in my first siduction porting attempt
<Riddell> santa_: groovy, that's what I need
<ScottK> yofel: accepted libs. I'll do the rest after it builds. 
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
 * yofel uploaded lintian versions of pkg-kde-tools to next and ninjas
<Riddell> thanks
<kubotu> feed branches had 8 updates, showing the latest 6
<santa_> I'm building the latest kdeframeworks packages for siduction
<santa_> some extra stuff was needed, like libdbusmenuqt, phonon and such
<santa_> when it's done I will write you a list in notes.k.o so you would know what would be needed to change in debian if you want them to adopt your packages
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 7 updates, showing the latest 6
<santa_> http://derp.co.uk/0b11c
<santa_> hacked buildd ftw
<santa_> btw qt 5.3 is arriving to debian sid
<yofel> considering that kf5 is supposed to always pass all tests, the amount of tests that rely on -DBUID_TESTING=TRUE is rather large :(
<yofel> santa_: why... xauth?
<santa_> yofel: it's needed for the tests apparently
<yofel> I don't remember one failing
<yofel> 100% tests passed, 0 tests failed out of 13
<santa_> yofel: the relevant part of the build log http://paste.kde.org/pzrudvafc also note that this only happens in debian sid
<yofel> sounds like a bug in xvfb packaging really
<yofel> on ubuntu xvfb depends on xauth
<yofel> hm, 
<yofel> xvfb recommends xauth in debian
<yofel> rather unlucky
<yofel> fine then I guess
<yofel> yeah, kdelibs autopackagetest config depends on xauth too
<yofel> fun, I lost sound after upgrading to utopic :(
<yofel> and why do I have 2 pulseaudio processes running :S
<genii> Maybe init and init.d both getting ran
<yofel> could be
<yofel> rc2.d certainly has S05pulseaudio -.-
<yofel> still shouldn't be killing my sound device, now it's trying to output over HDMI which obviously won't work
<yofel> ok fixed
<yofel> now I would like to know why phonon switched sound cards on upgrade :S
<BluesKaj> yofel, that happens quite often now, dunno why tho 
<ScottK> yofel: All accepted.
<yofel> *hugs*
<yofel> apachelogger: I just realized something about our patch policy: Where do patches coming from debian fit in there?
<yofel> We either just accept them, or we try to get the team to go by the same policy (which I belive will be rejected for reasons that only debian understands), or we blacklist patches as violating our policy
<yofel> well, or d) we do the upstreaming - up to the point where a patch gets rejected upstream but debian keeps it anyway
<ScottK> Typically we keep them unless the cause an actual problem to keep the diff down. 
<yofel> yeah, but our patch policy isn't quite what we've typically been doing, although I guess we can decide after upstream review in those cases
<ScottK> Patch policy should rhen also say something about minimizing diff with Debian. 
<ScottK> That's an overall Ubuntu project policy. 
<yofel> ah right, I guess we can agree on that
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-07
<aaron__> hello
<wgrant_> apachelogger: You have 10GiB now.
<Ximo> Hello, if I think I have a bug
<Ximo> I have to go to #ubuntu-bugs or here?
<valorie> Ximo: have you filed the bug report?
<Ximo> valorie: no, I even don't know how to do that or what is it. Is my first time here, I'm just a user right now.
<valorie> ok, let's go to #kubuntu then
<valorie> this chan is about development
<Ximo> valorie: Ok, sorry. I've been at #qt-creator because when I open it I don't see correctly the IDE. Before leaving this channel, can you please check this conversation? http://paste.kde.org/p6akgjuzh is to know if I have to stay here or go to #kubuntu. Thanks
<valorie> yes, this is not a suitable conversation for here
<Ximo> valorie: ok, thank you very much and sorry for disturbing!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kubotu> feed branches-next had 18 updates, showing the latest 6
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer> Didn't think I'd be saying this
<shadeslayer> but it's too darn hot
 * yofel agrees -.-
<Riddell> sweet, looking green http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_4.100.0_utopic.html
<Riddell> onto the plasma beta packages!
<soee_> :O
<soee_> this one is framework not plasma-next ?
<santa_> Riddell: fyi I have a few merge requests avoiding ftbfs'es on debian sid
<Riddell> soee_: yes
<Riddell> santa_: groovy
<soee_> Riddell: ok nice :)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-06-08
<Riddell> "Steve Riley (steveriley) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members" yay stever still loves us, even if I havn't hard from him in ages
<lordievader> Good morning.
<manchicken> apachelogger: ping
<yofel> shadeslayer: was that kajongg issue you had with missing files utopic specific?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jose> happy birthday, Mamarok!
<jose> agateau: ping
<Mamarok> thanks a lot, jose :)
<yofel> this seems to be the week of missing sources...
<yofel> E: kdepim source: source-is-missing messageviewer/scamdetection/data/longurlServices.json
<yofel> can't be done much about that though
<ScottK> Is it a false positive? 
<yofel> well, it is a minified json dictionary. Except that it's neither new nor really uneditable - pretty sane once you indent it
<yofel> see usr/share/kde4/apps/messageviewer/longurlServices.json
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-01
<ahoneybun> Vivid wallpaper: http://imgur.com/Ny5APPr
<valorie> ahoneybun: nice except for that totally ugly monkey head
<valorie> vervets are cute!
<valorie> why did they choose such a horrible logo
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> review plz http://paste.ubuntu.com/11498224/
<Quintasan> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347540
<Quintasan> Any ideas?
<ubottu> KDE bug 347540 in general "Cannot start Konsole in Kubuntu 15.04" [Grave,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, what about a bare metal installation, do you have one ? Don't VM guests behave differently in the terminal ?
<Quintasan> The second user reports this occured on a clean install
<Quintasan> I usually dismiss VM bug reports but this should not occur even on a VM.
<sitter> Riddell: ping
<sitter> shadeslayer: ping
<Riddell> hi sitter
<sitter> Riddell: [16:40] <sitter> review plz http://paste.ubuntu.com/11498224/
<Riddell> sitter: looks fine at a glance
<sitter> didn't work, changed it to eq then it worked
<sitter> shittiest language ever
<sitter> also documentation says == is equal to eq, so 
<sitter> ...
<sitter> oh wait
<sitter> I am reating this wrong maybe
<sitter> == is for numbers and eq is for strings
<sitter> that sounds familiarly silly
<shadeslayer> Muchos fun
<shadeslayer> sitter: its a holiday here and I'm not really around
<shadeslayer> Cya in LA though :)
<claydoh> xennex
<claydoh> umm ignore me please
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-02
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: Happy birthday
<sick_rimmit> Hey
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Thank you so much, that really great to remember me !!
<ovidiu-florin> Nice cake you got there
<ahoneybun> happy birthday sick_rimmit
<ahoneybun> weird how it was not on my calendar
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: lovin github
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: http://www.valdyas.org/fading/index.cgi/2015/05/29#no-github
<ahoneybun> I saw that, thats why I said it lol
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<sick_rimmit> Sorry folks, just got back to my desk
<sick_rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Yes awesome Cake, been rapidly eaten by the office staff :-)
<soee> so why sorry ? :D
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: Thanks for the wishes
<sick_rimmit> soee: ;-) I missed reponding to some nice well wishers \o/
<yofel> sick_rimmit: happy birthday :)
<sick_rimmit> yofel: Bless you, thanks very much. Today I have a fun day :-)
<ahoneybun> <nik90> ahoneybun: your setup looks awesome..kde plasma 5..which ubuntu version are you running this on?
<frecel> hello
<frecel> is there any truth to the rumors about some of the kubuntu devs leaving to form another distro?
<BluesKaj_> frecel: none
<soee> there is no better distro so why to move anywhere :D
<frecel> soee: that's what worries me
<soee> what exactly ? :)
<frecel> soee: that there is no good distro to move to if Kubuntu falls apart due to the whole UCC debacle
<murthy> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339536
<ubottu> KDE bug 339536 in general "Ark fails to extract properly a zip file containing files with read only permission together with a sticky bit" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<murthy> could someone verify the 4th comment in the bug report
<BluesKaj_> frecel, kubuntu will carry on, there's no truth to the rumours. Just leave it at that.
<frecel> BluesKaj_: I'm glad to hear that
<frecel> BluesKaj_: It would make some sense to move to a debian base if UCC/Canonical policies are unclear, but I'm glad the project will continue
<murthy> Found it, its an upstream bug. https://github.com/libarchive/libarchive/issues/554   
<debfx> I'm not particularly fond of that ark patch. it basically trades one set of deficiencies of a zip implementation with those of another.
<murthy> From some of the comments that I read in the bug reports, it was probably done to avoid some dependencies
<debfx> https://bugs.debian.org/723963 says it was added because of encoding issues with unzip
<ubottu> Debian bug 723963 in ark "ark does not support Turkish characterk. Fails to extract..." [Normal,Fixed]
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: I REALLY recommend DigitalOcean if we are supposed to migrate anywhere.
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: I was about to suggest that I would be able to provide a droplet for some time but now that we got an offer directly for them I think it would be good to make use of it.
<Quintasan> If anything I can admin that.
<micahg> I need to rebuild krdc and krfb, but I don't see any Vcs-* packaging branches that are up to date, any suggestions or can I just upload the rebuild?
<micahg> oh, and hi :)
<yofel> micahg: hey! They're on alioth, but I see that the URL is wrong: s/kde-applications/applications/
<yofel> e.g. http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/krdc.git/tree/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<micahg> yofel: is it possible for me to get access?
<yofel> micahg: best poke maxy or svuorela in #debian-qt-kde on OFTC
<micahg> yofel: thanks, I'll do that
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-03
<ahoneybun> are we having a Alpha 1?
<ahoneybun> for 15.10
<Riddell> "Fathi Boudra (fboudra) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members" yay fabo still loves us!
<fabo> Riddell: as long as you're the leader ;)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho
<Riddell> jose: my comment on fridge is awaiting moderation
<Riddell> fabo: :)
<Riddell> morning all!
<Riddell> so kf5 for wily? anyone got an update? sgclark?
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.10.0_wily.html looking green
<mparillo> Riddell: LinkedIn informs me that it is your anniversary with Blue Systems. If so (I can be sloppy with LinkedIn, myself), congratulations. 
<soee> Riddell: kf 5.10 and next bugfix release for app was released
<Riddell> soee: where?
<soee> Riddell: to be packaged i think https://dot.kde.org/2015/06/03/june-update-kde-applications-1504
<Riddell> hi ximion, I see you're interested in membership?
<Riddell> soee: ah yes I know that :)
<soee> :)
<ximion> Riddell: yup - valorie convinced me, and being Kubuntu member has a few advantages and will make some things easier in future
<ximion> (e.g. ensuring that bugfixes to AppStream components in Debian reach Ubuntu faster - Vivid fell a bit short in that regard....)
<ximion> :P
<soee> Riddell: is there any chance to backport to Plasma 5.3 patch that Ivan released yesterday i think, that  fixes problem with binding app to single activity or its to complex ?
<Riddell> soee: got any pointers?
<Riddell> ximion: you'll need to do a doodle poll for a meeting of the coundil
<ximion> Riddell: and then send it where? to the mailinglist?
<ximion> first I need to finish the "About me" part in the application wiki anyway :D
<Riddell> ximion: yes
<ximion> (and get a few more testimonials, I guess)
<soee> Riddell: i need to ask Ivan, he confirmed its fixed yesterday and my bugreport was closed https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342935
<ubottu> KDE bug 342935 in rules "Application can not be bind to single activity." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Riddell> he says "This is fixed for 5.4" on that bug report so it's probably not fixable for plasma 5.3
<soee> :(
<Riddell> ug, frameworks looks all fine apart form all the lintian errors these debian merged introduced
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Status: KF5 5.10 Wily http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.10.0_wily.html | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Kubuntu at SELF! http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/ | Meeting Log @15:00 http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/26/%23kubuntu-devel.html (minutes due shortly) | Blog Posts: http://piratepad.net/SMwdzifGFc
<soee> updated topic, applications are already in backports so no need to link to its build status 
<mitya57> Mirv: which version of qbs does qtcreator need?
<jose> Riddell: I'll try to get to it soon - we have like 1000 on queue (most are spam)
<Riddell> jose: did the fridge editors not consider whether it was appropriate to publish an article trashing ubuntu and its members?
<Riddell> seems very contrary to what fridge is for
<Riddell> anyone know how KDDA/clivejo got on with packaging kamoso?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I think him/her and yofel or someone got a built package
 * ahoneybun thinks they we working on getting it in a PPA
<yofel> sgclark was working with him I think, I only helped him with digikam
<ahoneybun> right digikam
<soee> :)
<soee> oh this is cool :) i'm listning some music, phone rings and when i want to talk musing is uted through kdeconnect i think :)
<Riddell> frameworks 5.10 is in wily!
<valorie> so tempted to upgrade to wily
<valorie> gotta get my mail computer fixx0red though
<valorie> impossible to work with a flakey network card
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm going to have some things from LibreOffice at SELF and Akademy
<soee> Riddell: backport to Vivid ? :)
<Riddell> soee: meh, isn't it already?
<soee> ;o
<soee> Riddell: i can sware its 5.9
<Riddell> you'd be right
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-04
<Riddell> anyone able to confirm the fix for bug 1461725 ?
<ubottu> bug 1461725 in muon (Ubuntu) "Ensure Application Notifier is Initialised" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1461725
<Riddell> ScottK: are you still doing SRU?
<Riddell> bug 1449472 verified
<ubottu> bug 1449472 in kfilemetadata-kf5 (Ubuntu Wily) "officeextractor should depend on catdoc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449472
<ahoneybun> how do you restart krunner?
<Riddell> killall krunner; krunner
<ScottK> Riddell: didn't quit yet
<Riddell> ScottK: ksnakeduel got a fixed version now in -proposed
<ScottK> Will try and look at it later
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11555545/ ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: does it cause a problem?
<ahoneybun> well if I run that command in konsole, krunner works, but when I close konsole it does not work anymore
<ahoneybun> not till a reboot
 * ahoneybun wonders if it has to do with ubuntu sdk
<Riddell> ahoneybun: well yes if you close the shell it'll kill stuff in that shell
<ahoneybun> yea of course, but how do I keep it running?
<Riddell> https://paste.kde.org/pnitbkltv  nice if confusing e-mail du jour
<Tm_T> subscribe?
<valorie> I wonder which magazine gave away DVDs?
<yofel> ahoneybun: "nohup krunner" would be one way, or just launch krunner from kickoff
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mirv> mitya57: if you refer to QtC I'm not sure and I might need to rephrase it, but it seemed some function had changed so that the current qbs wasn't suitable for the qtc snapshot. it's WIP at the moment and will not be uploaded for a little while, but I just cleaned it up so that the Ubuntu plugin developer can compile the leaner new plugin against it (a lot of Qt Creator changes have been upstreamed now)
<soee_> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee_ 
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<soee_> lordievader: ah im not sure yet :) i went to bed ~ 4:00 in th emornign after whoel day coding, now in up and coding again :D
<lordievader> Ugh...
<soee_> but supper sunny day here :) you ?
<lordievader> Meh, bit tired. Furthermore okay.
<soee_> :)
<mitya57> Mirv: ok. FWIW I plan to upload qbs 1.4.1 when it's released
<Mirv> mitya57: nice! that would probably solve the issue.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mitya57> Mirv: (1.4 currently has lots of failing tests, in 1.4.1 some of them are fixed, others can be disabled probably)
 * sick_rimmit wases to BluesKaj
 * sick_rimmit then grins, Doh! Waves
<BluesKaj> Hey sick_rimmit . how goes it?
<sick_rimmit> Hi pretty good thanks...
<sick_rimmit> Getting excited about Kubuntu Podcast launch with ovidiu-florin and ahoneybun
<lordievader> Whoop whoop, where can I find details?
<ahoneybun> sick_rimmit: I'll have some news from SELF for the Podcast
<sick_rimmit> ahoneybun: That's excellent
<sick_rimmit> lordievader: Google+ search for Kubuntu Podcast.. Sorry I am work and no logged into my G+ account, otherwise I'd give you a link
<mparillo> http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=319
 * lordievader goes to search for the podcast
<lordievader> For anyone looking for the podcast: https://plus.google.com/112102796730023795852/posts
<lordievader> Is it possible to upgrade Vivid with backports to Wily?
<owlman> lordievader: I just did so, so yes
<owlman> no problems so far....
<lordievader> Cool, cool. I'll do so in a bit then.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, why not just sed your sources.list , the update and upgrade,  sudo sed -i 's/vivid/wily/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<lordievader> That is what I am going to do. But since the backports are only available for Vivid I figured I would ask first.
<BluesKaj> whoa , lust checked the sources.list here, still had the -next ppa enabled ...now that's taking a chance 
<BluesKaj> just
<owlman> I just used  do-release-upgrade -d
<lordievader> owlman: I just noticed I didn't have update-manager-core installed ...
<lordievader> Doing update now, then the do-release-upgrade.
<lordievader> Whee, down the rollercoaster :D
<owlman> has anyone else had fun with virtualbox? I'm getting some weird results
<clivejo> weird results?
<owlman> plasma doesn't seem to like it. this is on wily, I'll try a vivid install
<clivejo> doesnt like the client, or wily running inside the VM?
<owlman> wily in the vm, vivid as host
<clivejo> I have Windows 7 in a VB running on top of wily, seems to be working fine
<clivejo> ah I see
<clivejo> must try wily in a VB
<BluesKaj> owlman, well we early adopters tend to start on the next release a week after an official release 
<lordievader> owlman: You could try kvm...
<owlman> lordievader: my next approach
<lordievader> \o/
<clivejo> is there a fix for the "places" in dolphin issue?
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<BluesKaj> clivejo, the next kernel version seems to have it fixed, I'm on 15.10 which uses the 3.19.0-20 generic 
<clivejo> oh, maybe I need a reboot
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'm here momentarily. What's up? 
<owlman> hey, is sytemsettings.power management sytemd aware yet?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you have an amazon account?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I want to buy a steam key but those bloody bastards want me to have a us credit card.
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, what's wrong with euro credit cards? 
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: They are not american obviously.
<BluesKaj> steam sounds absolutely provincial, they don't accept CCs from other countries, what kind of business are they running in this day and age
<genii> BluesKaj: Reminds me of a weirdness with Ontario government websites for re-issuing your ID like birth certificate, etc. It somehow knows you are using a pre-paid credit card and won't accept it. 
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: that's amazon
<Quintasan> Steam doesn't care where your card comes from
<BluesKaj> probly the card itself then is suspect because it's prepaid
<owlman> ok, virtualbox doesn't like vivid either
<owlman> everything is fine until I install the virtualbox guest extensions
<owlman> ah, it doesn't like 3D acceleration enabled
<owlman> I'm purely guessing that it might be a problem with the compositor
<owlman> with acceleration enabled the panel and applications don't seem to be rendered 
<owlman> hmm. disabling the compositor in system settings doesn't help
<Riddell> claydoh: ping, did you get anywhere with kamoso?
<Riddell> oh wait, wrong person 
<Riddell> I wanted clivejo
<claydoh> Riddell: lol thto I am testing a webcam using your kamosos package as I type this :)
<Riddell> claydoh: oh really? where's the package from?
<claydoh> your ppa Riddell
<Riddell> mm so an older version I think
<claydoh> I think  my cam is dying :(
<claydoh> or my usb ports are
<mparillo> owlman: Are you using Vivid as a VirtualBox host or guest? I am running Vivid (with backports) and Wily as guests on VMware Player (Win7 host).
<Riddell> sitter: bundle exec ./merge.rb -o kubuntu_stable -o kubuntu_vivid_backports -t kubuntu_wily_archive plasma
<Riddell> is that the right command?
<owlman> mparillo: vivid as host, wily and vivid as guests
<mparillo> For a Linux Host, if you want to try VMware Player (as I said, my use case is on my work computer (hence Win7 host), you need 64-bit Linux to run the latest release: https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/7_0|PLAYER-710|product_downloads
<lordievader> Vivid allways worked fine on KVM.
<owlman> lordievader: so qemu-kvm?
<lordievader> owlman: Yes ;)
<lordievader> With the VMVGA graphics adapter.
<sitter> Riddell: willy builds are broken because of the oxygen font issue santa mentioned on the list
<sitter> another merge whoopsie
<Riddell> sitter: builds of what?
<owlman> virtualbox works fine now I know to disable 3D acceleration in the guest
<sitter> Riddell: ci
<sitter> Riddell: you didn't pause integration it appears
<sitter> also... you are now hogging all of CI 
<Riddell> hmm yes I should really write that in bigger letters
<Riddell> plasma 5.3.1 going into kubuntu-ppa/next-staging
<BluesKaj> Riddell, Stage 0  or...?
<BluesKaj> I have stage-2 , commented
<soee_> Riddell: on Wily ?
<Riddell> soee_: yes
<micahg> hi, what should my remote.origin.url be to push to the packaging repo appropriately in Debian?, I added my key to alioth (is there a new place now?)
<Riddell> BluesKaj: “Kubuntu Next Stage 0 (DON'T USE)” cos that seems to have plasma in it already
<Riddell> these all need renamed to have the name say what they're used for
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ok thanks , guess I should have looked further 
<Riddell> hi micahg, I have this in my .gitconfig, is that what you want? https://paste.kde.org/pi5pynwjf
<micahg> hrm, maybe?
<micahg> haha, I think I just misconfigured something locally, Alioth FAQ FTW, http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/krdc.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_wily_archive&id=112add3c6833ad6cf3f4f767abfa974d813e410b
<micahg> Riddell: ^^ that ok like that, I have one more to fix up
<Riddell> micahg: yes thanks
<Riddell> micahg: how did you get on with digikam the other day?
<micahg> I ended up disabling the plugin that used the library you removed, is the packaging repo for it up to date, I can add commits to it a bit later
<micahg> when the new libkgeomap gets in, we can reenable
<micahg> I don't see digikam in pkg-kde
<micahg> ah, kde extras, svn
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.1_wily.html
<micahg> sorry, I just stopped the installation of the plugin files: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/207643787/digikam_4%3A4.10.0-0ubuntu1_4%3A4.10.0-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<Riddell> micahg: ah yes that separated library is part of KDE Applications which as you have just discovered we haven't got round to updating yet
<Riddell> micahg: I think I've just been using bzr for the digikam packaging, we need to sort out where that's going
<micahg> ok, when that gets uploaded, I can reenable the plugins to install, I believe I updated the bzr branch
<Riddell> lovely, thanks micahg
<Riddell> sitter: shadeslayer  ./kubuntu-retry-builds --plasma --ppa=kubuntu-ppa --ppaname=next-staging --force
<valorie> oh gosh, my husband just arrived in Mammoth Lakes 2 weeks ahead of his schedule
<Riddell> walking fast?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-05
<valorie> Riddell: soooo much faster or further each day than his estimate
<valorie> weee, and new blogs up
<shadeslayer>   /join #kde-devel
<valorie> :-)\
<Riddell> uploading plasma 5.3.1 to wily!
<Riddell> valorie: url?
<valorie> http://bobofwashington.blogspot.com
<valorie> he's overusing "beautiful" and "breathtaking" quite a bit this week
<valorie> but the photos are fantastic
<valorie> oops, gotta get on the road to my daddy's
<Riddell> very bonny
<sebas> stunning photos really
<sitter_> wgrant: I think there might be a problem with the sftp incoming server thing tech. I am seeing dput not returning even though it finished uploading for sometimes up to half an hour. other times it works fine. http://kci.pangea.pub/view/vivid%20FIX/job/vivid_unstable_kfilemetadata/57/console at 02:31:26 for example, the next output is happening exactly after the waitpid() call returns
<sitter_> also nothing changed on our server side FWIW
<wgrant> sitter_: Have you seen it happen before?
<sitter_> wgrant: it has been happening all day, but from what I can tell not for all builds
<[Relic]> just making certain, the bug tracker has a different login than the rest of the kde site (thought it was going to a single login, but not sure since I haven't accessed it in a while)
<sitter_> wgrant: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_stable_kwin/70/console 04:13
<sitter_> oh actually
<sitter_> wgrant: I probably shouldn't exclude a change in dput/perl as the cause, the containers get auto updated every once in a while
 * sitter_ checks vivid
<sitter_> ah wait, that is vivid xD
<sitter_> so probably not dput after all
<wgrant> sitter_: "Successfully uploaded packages" sounds like dput is done, to me.
<sitter_> and yet it doesn't as indicated by the delay
<sitter_> wgrant: I'll try to eleminate all other possible causes and get back to you I guess
<wgrant> sitter_: That'd be helpful. Check if dput is actually running, if it has a connection open, etc.
<wgrant> sitter_: All three connections created around that time are closed from our end, AFAICS.
<sitter_> ok
<ahoneybun> hello all
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sick_rimmit> Hello friends :-)
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sick_rimmit> BluesKaj: Hello my friend, didn't notice you arrive :-)
<BluesKaj> hey sick_rimmit , what's up ?
<sick_rimmit> BluesKaj: Been having fun creating documentation auto gen jobs with Jenkins today, you ?
<Riddell> Number of "Yes" votes: 64 (85.33%)                                                                                           
<Riddell> Number of "No" votes: 0 (0.0%)                                                                                               
<Riddell> yay sgclark is in!
<BluesKaj> mostly just chatting in offtopic atm
<sick_rimmit> Riddell: What is she in please ?
<BluesKaj> congrats sgclark!
<Riddell> kde e.v.
<sick_rimmit> Oh definetly well deserved, congrats sgclark :-)
<Riddell> clivejo: hi, how did you get on with kamoso?
<clivejo> Riddell: give up!
<Riddell> clivejo: aww, where did you get stuck?
<clivejo> waiting for deps
<Riddell> clivejo: do you know which ones?
<clivejo> Plasma 5.3.1 I believe
<Riddell> we should have that available now
<clivejo> I havent looked since, been working on few OSM tasks
<Riddell> clivejo: do you want to work on it together?
<clivejo> have you time?
<Riddell> clivejo: sure
<Riddell> clivejo: let me set up an ec2
<clivejo> Riddell: on wily Im getting an error in Kleopatra about pgp-agent not able to connect (IPC call)
<clivejo> is this a local config error, or devel ?
<Riddell> clivejo: oh that's just the signing stage, if you get to that it means it's all done
<Riddell> local config error
<clivejo> this is a different issue
<clivejo> more to do with Kmail
<Riddell> kleopatra is the pgp signing part of kdepim
<Riddell> at the end of making a packaging it'll try to sign it with pgp/gpg
<clivejo> I was having problems with purpose
<clivejo> apparently its a separate lib ?
<Riddell> yes it is
<clivejo> it was failing on KDE Connect
<clivejo> and Ubuntu account
<clivejo> oh its building now
<clivejo> oh, maybe not
<clivejo> /usr/include/KAccounts/getcredentialsjob.h:26:28: fatal error: Accounts/Account: No such file or directory
<Riddell> clivejo: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-157-44-8.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> clivejo: can you scp your .dsc .debian.tar.gz and .orig. to that server?
<clivejo> are you building purpose?
<Riddell> clivejo: nope I'm waiting for you to copy it to the server so we can built it there :)
<clivejo> what arch is the VPS?
<Riddell> the server looks to be amd64
<clivejo> Riddell: is that naming correct?
<Riddell> not quite, let me try
<clivejo> grrr
<Riddell> clivejo: voila, the alpha needed a ~ to indicate it's less than 1.0
<clivejo> sorry, trying to find package
<Riddell> you'll have a .debian.tar.gz where you were building it on your machine
<clivejo> yes, but I had questions about it
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/7509702
<clivejo> the name?
<clivejo> is it supposed to be libkf5purpose?
<clivejo> or just purpose
<Riddell> the source is just purpose
<clivejo> Im really confused
<Riddell> clivejo: do you have the packaging?
<clivejo> the dget ?
<clivejo> I cant find the one I was working with
<clivejo> I copy debain to the new ?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> clivejo: cp into .
<clivejo> thanks
<clivejo> these version numbers confuse the hell outta me
<clivejo> do I keep the original upstream?
<Riddell> yes, which is 0.1~alpha
<clivejo> ie 0.1 alpha?
<Riddell> we wrongly assumed upstream would use 5.9 so that's why the ci packaging has that
<Riddell> morning sick_rimmit
<Riddell> morning sitter too
<clivejo> is that ok?
<Riddell> clivejo: needed some spaces in places
<Riddell> it's quite fussy about the exact format
<Riddell> clivejo: debuild ?
<clivejo> do I not need to keep the fact that you are the original package builder?
<Riddell> nah
<Riddell> I think I'm famous enough after this week :)
<BluesKaj>  I had a friend who moved a lot , he used to say, "when I become too famous , I move" , he was definitely a loner and still is.
<Riddell> hmm  E: Unable to locate package libkaccounts-dev
<clivejo> is this wily?
<Riddell> mm it is
<Riddell> where I don't think that's packaged yet
<Riddell> so maybe I should do kde applications and then we'll come back to this
<clivejo> its ok on mine
<clivejo> but I have the PPA on mine
<clivejo> staging 2
<Riddell> ah hah, good old sgclark has done it already
<Riddell> clivejo: seems to be doing it
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> is there an easy way to install all deps?
<clivejo> QMLModule?
<clivejo> boy you're fast
<Riddell> clivejo: alas there's not
<Riddell> I had to do some detective work on that
<clivejo> stilln not ?
<Riddell> hmm noi :(
 * sick_rimmit waves at eveyone he ignored in the last 30 mins
<clivejo> hi rick
<sick_rimmit> hey clivejo
<clivejo> Riddell: could it be accounts-qml-module ?
<Riddell> src/plugins/CMakeLists.txt:find_package(QMLModule 0.1 COMPONENTS Ubuntu.OnlineAccount)
<Riddell> src/plugins/CMakeLists.txt:find_package(QMLModule 1.0 COMPONENTS org.kde.kdeconnect)
<Riddell> it's those two module it's looking for
<clivejo> yup thats where I failed too
<clivejo> sorry typing over you
<Riddell> I think I tracked them down running locale on my local computer
<sitter> Riddell: we need different CI for arm
<Riddell> sitter: why?
<clivejo> where did you find them?
<sitter> Riddell: too slow, way way way too slow
<Riddell> welcome to arm
<sitter> no
<sitter> it's WAY too slow
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_kwin/138/
<sitter> time stamp upper right corner
<clivejo> ah I see
<Riddell> clivejo: yay it worked :)
<Riddell> clivejo: such is the life of a packager, some detective work may be needed
<clivejo> finally!
<Riddell> clivejo: in this case I had to read the cmake file to work out what it wanted and them track down those files
<Riddell> and work out what packages they're in
<Riddell> http://packages.ubuntu.com is often useful for that
<clivejo> how do you work out the packages they are in?
<clivejo> thats my last errors!
<clivejo> Accounts/Account
<Riddell> I did  dpkg -S org.kde.kdeconnect
<Riddell> clivejo: more detective work needed here, I know apol mentioned a patch was needed to work with the current version of something, so I guess this is it
<Riddell> actually it looks like a problem in kaccounts
<Riddell> so I'm asking mck182 who is the kaccount dude
<Riddell> <mck182> Riddell: probably purpose missing some Accounts-Qt includes
<Riddell> clivejo: I think I tracked it down with http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> but let's see if it compiles now
<clivejo> what does purpose even do?!?
<Riddell> it's a replacement for kipi-plugins
<clivejo> bar generate LOTS of errors
<Riddell> damn, same problem
<clivejo> Accounts/Account, is that a local include file?
<mck182> no, it comes from accounts-qt5
<mck182> $installdir/include/accounts-qt5/Accounts/Account
<Riddell> hmm it's still not finding it
<clivejo> Riddell: Im gonna have to go
<clivejo> got company in 10 mins
<Riddell> clivejo: ok dokay, I'll take a break too, I'll let you know if I progress or you can use this server whever you are free too
<clivejo> please do
<Riddell> clivejo: they're not usually this tricky :)
<clivejo> this was driving me crazy
<clivejo> bye for now
<Riddell> yep just needs -I/usr/include/accounts-qt5/ added to the include path
<Riddell> mck182: what's the easiest way to do that?
<mck182> Riddell: add it to compiler flags?
<mck182> -DCMAKE_CXX_FLAGS I think
<mck182> -DCMAKE_CXX_FLAGS="-I/usr/include/accounts-qt5/" to be exact
<sitter> wgrant: what are the chances of getting native arm builders for the kubuntu CI rather than emulated?
<Riddell> claydoh: yay compiled it!
<murthy> Trying to compile libarchive from master, some tests fail, need help . This is the error output https://paste.kde.org/pv9ydburd
<wgrant> sitter: Very low right now, but we'll have generally available real VMs in a month or two.
<sitter> wgrant: ok thanks
<sitter> Riddell: ^ FTR
<wgrant> We have the hardware in the DC, finally, but not quite set up yet.
<Riddell> interesting
<Riddell> question is which will happen first, this plasma-workspace compile or the new hardware installed :)
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> Be glad it's qemu and not some horrible ARM simulator.
<wgrant> When we were doing the arm64 port, the first gcc build took 19 days and then failed...
<sitter> actually qemu-arm segfaults on all qapps xD
<sitter> so there's that ;)
<wgrant> Yup, qemu-user-static doesn't love multithreading :/
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-06
<[Relic]> !xorg memory leak
<ubottu> [Relic]: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=wily   needs some working out the failures
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> just performed an update to wily - but getting an error while applying changes
<clivejo> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kservicetypes5/kpackage-packagestructure.desktop', which is also in package libkf5package5:amd64 5.9.0-0ubuntu1
<ahoneybun> damn plasma you have issues
<[Relic]> can't even get my proper video settings back, no more change session for me ever, may need to go back to 14.10 or another OS if this insanity keeps up, this screen is hard to look at
<ahoneybun> plasma crashes when I switch monitor
<ahoneybun> but it does come back
<ahoneybun> but I'm wondering if Ubuntu would play better with steam
 * ahoneybun will switch to Ubuntu in a few
#kubuntu-devel 2015-06-07
<sitter> Riddell: whatever did you do to fill up CI with vivid builds?
<sitter> again
<sitter> or is that still from yesterday?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Good Day folks
<clivejo> wow, upgraded wily and not my mouse point is massive and wallpaper almost knocked me off my chair!
<clivejo> s/not/now
<clivejo> is this massive mouse pointer a feature?
<clivejo> humm
<clivejo> lots of weirdness
<ximion> Riddell: I should send the Doodle poll for a meeting regarding my membership application to kubuntu-devel, right?
<ximion> (kubuntu-council ML seems to be very low-volume and is probably restricted to council members only)
<sgclark> ximion: yes
<ximion> sgclark: thanks!
<valorie> reminder to yofel and shaderslayer: your testimonials on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MatthiasKlumpp/KubuntuMembershipApplication would be good
<valorie> hmm, it seems konvi crashed
<valorie> that's almost unprecedented
<ahoneybun> valorie: dead page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStream
<valorie> ximion: ^^^
<ximion> yeah, that is this stupid auto-linking feature of MoinMoin - everytime it sees a camel-cased name, it creates an internal link for it
<ximion> that being said, having a Wiki page about AppStream wouldn't hurt, actually
<valorie> you probably have to put some nowiki tag in or so
<valorie> all wikis do the same for CamelCase
<ximion> an exclamationmark in front of the word does the job
<valorie> ah
<valorie> but you are right, a wiki page would be good
<ximion> hmm, MediaWiki doesn't do that, and DokuWiki also doesn't, AFAIR
<valorie> must be a plugin for mediawiki, I've gotten caught by it before
<ximion> looks like older versions of MediaWiki did that...
 * ximion needs to try this next time
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-06
<acheron_uk> clivejo: ping
<acheron_uk> for http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/31/parsed_console/
<acheron_uk> maybe? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17058496/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<shadeslayer> yofel_: clivejo https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kdeconnect-plasma.git/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable#n43
<shadeslayer> The recommends apparently comes for the KIO plugin
<shadeslayer> but doesn't kdeconnect-plasma have it's own?
<yofel_> dunno, clive knows more about that
<shadeslayer> oh Jon did that commit
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kdeconnect-plasma.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=9afacba37965f0c8cc651aab59f0c866080e9812
<shadeslayer> Riddell: was that perhaps for KDE4 times?
<Riddell> something like that yes
<shadeslayer> ok, can be dropped then?
<Riddell> I recommend using this packaging now http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/kde-extras/kdeconnect.git/
<shadeslayer> ack
<Riddell> kdeconnect-plasma should die
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you update the deps in purpose et all too?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think harald did most of that, probably just by merging from debian. it's all building and working fine in neon
<shadeslayer> Depends: kdeconnect-plasma,
<shadeslayer> it was missed
<Riddell> hmm?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: purpose, Neon/release branch, qml-modules-org-kde-purpose
<shadeslayer> Depends: kdeconnect-plasma,
<shadeslayer> that should be kdeconnect ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh yes, well spotted, I'll fix that up
<shadeslayer> cheers
<acheron_uk> clivejo: you pushed that change for ark. thank you
<acheron_uk> some unstable builds are failing as they bumped ECM upstream to v 5.23. is it possible to prod KCI to rebuild ECM to pick that up?
<clivejo> acheron_uk: no prob, Im in and out at the moment and if the patch makes sense Ill push it for you :)
<clivejo> yofel_: I was playing with KCI yesterday and created a new job for kdeconnect on yakkety.  I copied the old job for xenial and edited the settings to build for yakkety, is that the right way to do it?
<clivejo> also made a new view for yakkety FIX
<yofel_> I don't know, sgclark ^
<clivejo> Id like to add in the new packages, but unsure how to do it
<clivejo> another think, could I purge the queue now and again to get time to work on it?
<clivejo> thing
<clivejo> at this rate, I only get an hour or so at night before the queue fills up and I cant do anything
<clivejo> everythings going to fail today
<clivejo> really is no point in building stuff
<acheron_uk> clivejo: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_artikulate/33/
<acheron_uk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17060493/
<acheron_uk> possibly....
<acheron_uk> clivejo: hmmm. I tried wrap and sort on artikulate, and it made some changes I wasn't sure off. So chickened out and reversed it
<clivejo> wrap and sort just makes it look nice
<clivejo> I tend to run it when I add to install files and add new build deps
<clivejo> saves me sorting it manually :)
<acheron_uk> yes, I think I misread some of the changes it did
<acheron_uk> now I read it a second time I see
<clivejo> so I have bumped ECM to 5.22, and rebuilding it
<clivejo> reckon that will sort out those build failures?
<acheron_uk> It 'should' sort out THAT point of failure on configure
<yofel_> note that wrap-and-sort can misbehave if some files aren't properly formatted. So it's a good idea to review the changes it makes every time
<acheron_uk> TY yofel :)
<clivejo> yofel: diod you get your home internet fixed?
<yofel> no, although it works fine ~90% of the day now
<yofel> and I can wire through my pone for cases where I need stability
<clivejo> yofel: any idea why these mergers are failing - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivities-stats/
<clivejo> Seen branch in repository origin/kubuntu_stable
<clivejo> yet checkout 'kubuntu_stable'  2>&1:error: pathspec 'kubuntu_stable' did not match any file(s) known to git. (Git::GitExecuteError)
<yofel> hm... 
<yofel> not really. Did you try wiping the workspace?
<clivejo> nope
<yofel> Might just be a cache issue... I do remember seeing that in the past
<clivejo> seems to be since we moved to LP
<clivejo> so wipe out current workspace?
<yofel> also
<clivejo> yippeeee
<yofel>                archive | backports -> stable | unstable (xenial)               
<yofel> [E] merger: There is no stable or unstable branch!
<yofel> shouldn't it only be doing that for yakkety?
<yofel> or am I misremembering something?
<clivejo> I dont know how to config that
<clivejo> with ECM we only build unstable
<clivejo> so how does the ECM get copied over into the stable PPA?
<clivejo> it seems to be automatic for xenial, but not yakkety
<clivejo> that should be plasma-discover ?
<acheron_uk> ^^^ cheer :)
<clivejo> congrats!
<acheron_uk> small victory, but getting there
<clivejo> we seem to have discover and plasma-discover, how do I delete the discovery merger and projects
<sgclark> clivejo: yofel no creating new projects involves  creating the unstabe and stable branches add them to https://github.com/ScarlettGatelyClark/pangea-tooling/blob/master/ci-tooling/data/projects/ and running update-projects.rb ruby script. Honestly You shoud fork that.
<sgclark> I don't know that I will have time to maintain that anymore :(
<sgclark> stable in fact is still broken.
<clivejo> yeah yakkety stable doesnt seem to be working properly
<sgclark> might want to disable it all together till someone can fix the code to work without namespaces
<sgclark> launchpad does not allow for shh logins so large chunks of sitters code does not work with launchpad I am afraid
<clivejo> so you fork BlueSystems repo?
<sgclark> I did yeah
<sgclark> you can fork my fork though
<clivejo> how do you push that back to KCI?
<sgclark> you can ssh to kci right?
<clivejo> I dont know, never tried it
<sgclark> actually no need.
<sgclark> fork my fork, then in kci jenkins settings change the url to your new fork
<sgclark> a suggestion: create a kubuntu profile
<clivejo> if its a git repo cant we move that to LP git to have everything in the same place?
<sgclark> I do not see why not. THat is probably the best plan
<clivejo> what happens to projects made from within Jenkins?
<sgclark> I reckon they go poof when run that script? not sure sitter would know.
<sgclark> maybe not.
<clivejo> for example I made a new kdeconnect-plasma for yakkety by copying the xenial one and changing the build settings and workspace
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-plasma/
<clivejo> does the script reverse the projects to?
<sgclark> I don't know sorry.
<clivejo> ie next time the box is rebooted etc, will that project disappear
<clivejo> Im keen to learn how it works, but for our setup there is very little documentation
<clivejo> did you learn by doing and asking Harald?
<sgclark> nah I would think not. I reckon you can do everything in jenkins if that is your desire. But fixing the scripts to automate would likely be the best going forward solution for the long run.
<clivejo> Im just afraid of fixing stuff which will be lost if a script is run 
<sgclark> that is entirely possible.
<clivejo> need to fix it properly, not just a temp patch
<sgclark> like I said, most of that brilliance is sitters. So he will need to answer these questions sorry :(
<clivejo> also need to understand the mechanism that copies unstable binaries into stable
<sgclark> Yeah that is totally broken
<clivejo> only for yakkety
<clivejo> xenial seems to be still ok
<sgclark> all his code used namespaces aka debian git structure. I tried to fix it. And failed. I did not have time to succeed sorry. Ruby is not my expertise yet.
<clivejo> do you know if the source git is retained?
<clivejo> source code
<sgclark> I do not understand the quetsion sorry.
<sgclark> err question
<clivejo> well the debian packaging git seems to be held locally in the workspace
<sgclark> basically what is happening is it is pulling kde master and using packaging for the release, hense failure.
<clivejo> I was wondering if the KDE Source code git has a local copy too
<sgclark> again, this is sitters code. He will need to help here.
<clivejo> okay :)
<clivejo> just thinking outloud :)
<sgclark> it had something to do with overrides
<clivejo> how the Debian work going?
<sgclark> no worries.
<clivejo> you having fun?
<sgclark> It is good so far
<clivejo> Im glad :)
<clivejo> I hope you teach us all you learn :)
<clivejo> acheron_uk: Can you see why this is failing?  http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalcore/
<clivejo> sgclark: where do you point KCI to your github fork?
<sgclark> jenkins settings
<clivejo> Manage Jenkins?
<clivejo> looks like KCI died a horrible death
<jimarvan> helloz :)
<clivejo> hi jimarvan
<clivejo> theres LP crapping out again
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-07
<acheron_uk> clivejo: needs symbols sort I assume http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalcore/
<acheron_uk> *sorting
<clivejo> acheron_uk: know how to patch symbols?
<acheron_uk> I tried and got http://paste.ubuntu.com/17086159/
<acheron_uk> clivejo: with the actual diff being http://paste.ubuntu.com/17086184/
<acheron_uk> assume the +#MISSING needs resolving
<clivejo> Usually if it is a private symbol, we can ignore it
<clivejo> theres a link somewhere that we can check symbols
<acheron_uk> yeah, I got that, but went round in circles trying to check
<acheron_uk> a link? the API ref, or something more 'friendly'?
<clivejo> did you feed in both logs?
<acheron_uk> yes
<clivejo> acheron_uk: there looks to have been a SO bump recently - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcalcore/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=4e4b61d7d16ada4126e145ca0e2091d8a22a5b30
<clivejo> so that might be ok
<clivejo> remove it anyway and just make a note in the changelog
<acheron_uk> fair enough. :)
<clivejo> yofel: can you shed more light on this? ^ ^
<clivejo> acheron_uk: are you subbed to the KDE Release Team ML?
<acheron_uk> I did sub to a few - have to check
<clivejo> Did you see this ? https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2016-June/009483.html
<clivejo> you can sub here - https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/release-team
<acheron_uk> Yes I got that email, but admit I hadn't read it
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> thats my problem, too many emails!
<acheron_uk> I get so many emails on various things, that some filters are set to mark things as auto-read
<acheron_uk> i.e. they are there for ref if I need them
<acheron_uk> better turn off that filer
<acheron_uk> *filter
<clivejo> yeah, soee_ is supposed to announce this stuff!
<acheron_uk> for the note on the MISSING in the changlog, do I need to list the whole symbolname?
<acheron_uk> that seems cumbersome and untidy, but complete
<clivejo> no, just that you think its safe to remove due to the recent SO bump
<yofel> is that from the CI build log?
<clivejo> yofel: yes
<yofel> on a first guess: I would say "bad" - because the so bump happened for 16.04 already, which has already been released so doesn't cover this
<yofel> but I didn't look at the actual symbol yet
<clivejo> it looks to be replacing and existing
<yofel> also, huh? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcalcore/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=ff4837985fae4f63a45f326efc48c53c21044c3e
 * acheron_uk goes to make coffee
<clivejo> in that case which symbols do we take
<clivejo> we had the KCI version in kubuntu_unstable and 16.04.1 in yakkety?
<yofel> oh, that was a merge? Then fine
<clivejo> yeah "Merge branch 'kubuntu_stable' into kubuntu_unstable"
<yofel> I was just irritated as such things normally shouldn't happen
<clivejo> our work flow hasnt been very fluid recently
<clivejo> when apps got staged it didnt seem to pull in the unstable changes
<clivejo> I dont think Scarlett used the script
<yofel> actually
<yofel> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcalcore/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=4e4b61d7d16ada4126e145ca0e2091d8a22a5b30
<yofel> has a misworded changelog
<yofel> that was a lib version bump, *NOT* an SOVERSION bump
<yofel> otherwise the bottom line would've changed
<yofel> So to me, this looks like an ABI break introduced by 196f5d638be7ac4b0b085c5e09e41d6ef3927c4b
<clivejo> - _ZN8KCalCore10ICalFormat13readIncidenceERK10QByteArrayPNS_13ICalTimeZonesE@Base 15.07.90
<clivejo> + _ZN8KCalCore10ICalFormat13readIncidenceERK10QByteArray@Base 4:16.04.1
<yofel> you might want to ask volker what his intentions were here
<yofel> yes, he removed a function parameter, that's an ABI break as that function is in KCALCORE_EXPORT ICalFormat -> public: Incidence::Ptr readIncidence(const QByteArray &string);
<clivejo> Ive been getting crashes in korganizer I wonder are these related
<yofel> you can't get any more public than that
<clivejo> in KCalCore::ICalTimeZoneData::ICalTimeZoneData
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yofel> only if the actual crash says "missing symbol in ..."
<yofel> hey
<acheron_uk> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi acheron_uk
<yofel> clivejo: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kcalcore.git&a=commitdiff&h=196f5d638be7ac4b0b085c5e09e41d6ef3927c4b
<clivejo> Remove ICalTimeZones from public API here. 
<clivejo> It's supposed to be removed as part of John's work to kill KDateTime and 
<clivejo> KTimeZone, so hide it inside KCalCore here where it's easier to refactor. 
<yofel> sounds sensible, but requires an so version change
<yofel> so maybe politely ask him whether he's aware of that
<yofel> sometimes people just don't realize it
<clivejo> politely?
<yofel> well, something like "hey, I think your commit foo to bar breaks the ABI, did you forget to change the so version or is that intenional?"
<yofel> the plasma-nm dev I talked to also didn't realize that back with his wimax refactoring
<clivejo> that was back in April?
<yofel> yeah, doesn't look to be part of the 16.04 branch though, so at least it's master-only
<yofel> ah right, they branched end of march
<yofel> so maybe just ping him that he should please not forget to bump the so version before 16.08
<yofel> or rather just bump it right now
<clivejo> <hefee> clivejo: we break api/abi yes
<clivejo> is this a which comes first thing, the chicken or the egg?
<yofel> depends on what the chicken is ;P
<yofel> there's no rule for that really, hence why I said "polite reminder" because people tend to forget about it.
<clivejo> they seem to know about it
<yofel> I would really recommend not removign the MISSING tag until the version changes
<yofel> just so that WE don't forget
<clivejo> so in this case you would leave the #MISSING tag in the symbols file as a reminder?
<yofel> yep. I hope lintian complains about that... haven't tried that in a while
<clivejo> Im sure it will
<clivejo> it usually finds numerious ways to complain about stuff!
<clivejo> acheron_uk: did you catch all that?
<acheron_uk> I'm here taking mental notes
<clivejo> my mental notes are broken
 * clivejo has to write stuff down
<acheron_uk> so basically do the patch and accept that the #MISSING part stays for now?
<yofel> right
<clivejo> yup, and make a note in the changelog that you expect a so bump
<yofel> breaks stuff for people that try to actually use the CI packages, but the workaround for that is more work than it's worth
<acheron_uk> so something like? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17087001/
<yofel> that's fine
<acheron_uk> phew!
<clivejo> any way to get these hook/triggers fixed?
<yofel> which ones?
<clivejo> LP git ==> KCI rebuild
<yofel> interesting: " The wikis are locked down to only two teams: ~ubuntu-members and a Canonical team." - That would explain some things
 * clivejo thinks we should get our own wiki
<clivejo> I cant even log into it
<yofel> well, we use the KDE one for moderately updated stuff or docs page preperation. Notes for fast editing, and docs for static stuff
<yofel> but yeah, the ubuntu wiki is a mess
<clivejo> surely a mediawiki install auth users against LP would be lot simpler
<yofel> but I'm fairly sure that nobody here wants to maintain a wiki. Although we could restrict the login to LP teams as well
<clivejo> here we go again "Launchpad is temporarily unavailable"
<acheron_uk> set up a wiki on local machine here ages ago for personal notes, and found it was 10 x hassle than it was actually worth
<clivejo> for personal stuff I agree
<clivejo> but for public information and multiple editors, they are great
<acheron_uk> oh I know, and agree
<acheron_uk> was replying more to the "I'm fairly sure that nobody here wants to maintain a wiki" part
<clivejo> unless you get an edit war
<clivejo> yofel: mind if I stage FW5.22 ?
<clivejo> sorry 5.23
<yofel> go ahead
<clivejo> can I remove all the packages in staging-frameworks?
<clivejo> Ill go have lunch and start it running this afternoon 
<BluesKaj> var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount is a disabled or a static unit, not starting it ???
<BluesKaj> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-opencl-icd-340_340.96-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<BluesKaj>  there is no script in the new version of the package - giving up
<BluesKaj> ok, think it's the kernel version I'm using, it's non default
<acheron_uk> probably not. they reverted a nvidia change as it caused just such a bug
<acheron_uk> problem is it can need a bit of a hack to get the fixed packages installed
<acheron_uk> LP: 1589006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589006 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Failed unmounting Mount unit for nvidia support in snappy" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589006
<BluesKaj> didn;t know my nvidia-340 driver needed fixing
<acheron_uk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340/340.96-0ubuntu6
<BluesKaj> don't tell me kubuntu is going to adopt snappy 
<BluesKaj> maybe i should get rid of theubuntu-graphics ppa , i remembered that it's still enabled
<BluesKaj> that made no difference
<acheron_uk> there are workarounds in that bug report
<BluesKaj> ok there's nothing broken here in terms of multimedia 
<BluesKaj> think I'll just leave it for now 
<yofel> well, we're looking at snappy. Although I'm not particulary impressed from what I've seen so far
<mhall119> hey guys, is Kubuntu 16.04 using Muon or Muon Discover?
<clivejo> both
<mhall119> are they separate apps?
<clivejo> it was orginally called Muon
<clivejo> but the packager manager is Muon Package Manager
<clivejo> and Discover is the software centre
<mhall119> ok, I think I understand now, thanks clivejo 
<clivejo> the package manager was kinda left behind and non-maintain
<mhall119> clivejo: (reading the backlog) FWIW the community team is pushing for a switch to MediaWiki for wiki.ubuntu.com 
<clivejo> but a few people have stepped up to maintain it
<clivejo> mhall119: any progress on that?
<mhall119> clivejo: we need to make sure it has a juju charm and mojo spec for IS to easily deploy and scale it
<mhall119> then the big effort will be in moving/converting all of the content from moin to mediawiki
<mhall119> since they use different markup
<mhall119> there are some scripts out there that claim to do this, but they'll need some heavy testing
<clivejo> Id be against the automatic import of all the moin data
<mhall119> yofel: if you have any questions about snappy I can try and answer them, otherwise the experts in #snappy are very helpful
<clivejo> theres large parts of it are extremely out of data
<mhall119> clivejo: that was also discussed, try and fing the most actively edited & viewed pages, and only copy them over
<mhall119> most edited we can get, but I don't know if we have data on most viewed
<clivejo> personally Id ask the community to move it over
<mhall119> manually?
<clivejo> and update everything as they go
<mhall119> I don't think the docs team would go for that
<yofel> mhall119: thanks for the offer, but I talked with didrocks lately and he pointed me to the WIP docs, I just couldn't look into them in depth yet.
<yofel> but stuff like dependency definition for snappy seemed... very maintainer work intense. But maybe I just didn't properly get how it works
<mhall119> yofel: not sure what you mean by "dependency definition"
<mhall119> all I've had to do so far is list package names from the archives that needed to be included
<yofel> mhall119: ok, what I saw in the example IIRC was "stage-packages: libqt5gui5"  - which is nonsense IMO as ldd can tell you that. And with the several dozen deps we often have thanks to the split frameworks  etc. maintaining that doesn't sound fun
<mhall119> yofel: stage-packages is the equivalent of Depends in debian/control
<yofel> except that *that* is auto-generated by dpkg-shlibdeps
<mhall119> it pulls dependencies from their package in the archive, and unpacks them into the snap's filesystem
<mhall119> ok, I see what you mean
<mhall119> yeah, for krita for example I had to check the build package's Depends, not the source of debian/control
<mhall119> which did require a krita 3.0 deb package already exist
<yofel> I mean, I can understand that the system might have a hard time figuring out what ldd components are part of the foundation, and what is supposed to be included into the snap
<yofel> but I would essentially need to write a script, that gets a whitelist of all binaries I know of that we might want to have included, run that over the compiled output, filter ldd, and then have that list all wanted packages in the field
<yofel> would do the job, but sound somewhat clumsy
<mhall119> is that what dpkg-shlibdeps does?
<yofel> to some extent yes, is runs ldd over all binaries, then asks dpkg in what packages said dependencies are (plus other stuff, but that's essentially it)
<mhall119> that can probably be done in snapcraft too, you can raise a bug on lp:snapcraft for it to do it
<mhall119> then a variable used in stage-packages like in debian/control that will put them in
<mhall119> at build time
<yofel> right, I would hope someone's already looking at that, I simply didn't check yet
<BluesKaj> is kubuntu adopting snap or snappy or whatever it's called?
<mhall119> maybe someone is, but there's a lot of work going into snapcraft right now, so having a bug to track it would be good
<mhall119> BluesKaj: Kubuntu has the tools already in 16.04's archive
<yofel> BluesKaj: additionally maybe, as a potential replacement for the backports eventually. If things turn out to work better than they do right now
<BluesKaj> thanks mhall119, yofel 
<mhall119> it's still early days, but we're using KDE apps as real world use cases to work through the limitations and bugs in snappy
<yofel> heh
<acheron_uk> clivejo: will KCI pick up the the new version numbers 5.23 for frameworks on it's own somewhere, or will someone have to update each component?
<clivejo> acheron_uk: Thats why I was wanting to do the staging
<clivejo> but Im having trouble with the script
<acheron_uk> That was what I hoped
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17090243/
<acheron_uk> clivejo: just tried and got the same
<acheron_uk> not that I really know what I'm doing with that
<acheron_uk> clivejo: missing comma in https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/upstream-names.json
<acheron_uk> line 30 after libkleo
<acheron_uk> "libkleo" I mean
<clivejo> ah thanks
<acheron_uk> had to be something simple I thought, but my python is not great so slightly amazed I worked that out
<clivejo> few big downloads
<acheron_uk> probably just as well it rejected my ssh key when I tested then
<clivejo> just telling you what I been telling you :P
<acheron_uk> what?
<clivejo> become a kubuntu member :P
<acheron_uk> bit early to do that
<clivejo> why?
<acheron_uk> don't you need 2 months sustained contributions or something?
<clivejo> yeah, but you can start getting your profile and set a date for meeting
<acheron_uk> good point
<clivejo> you have a good understand
<clivejo> probably more than me!
<acheron_uk> don't know about that, but I generally learn quickly
<clivejo> ok staging script completed
<clivejo> 3 problem packages
<clivejo> did you get a KDE ID?
<acheron_uk> yes. but not a developer/contributor account yet
<clivejo> dont think you need that for depot
<acheron_uk> I thought you did, but could be wrong...
<acheron_uk> I don't see any option to upload a ssh key, except in the dev account application https://identity.kde.org/index.php?r=developerApplication
<acheron_uk> as and far as I can tell, depot tells you to get lost without one registered
<yofel> it's 6 months actually - no exceptions, except that any kind of kubuntu related activity is valid
<acheron_uk> fair enough
<acheron_uk> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Membership
<acheron_uk> If you think your contributions have been significant and sustained, you can try to become a member. Generally, a minimum of two months of visible, significant activity will be required. 
<acheron_uk> yofel: so that 2 months is wrong? ^^^
<clivejo> Im not sure, but theres lots of stuff needs doing :)
<clivejo> I only decided to go for it after valorie bribed me!
<yofel> acheron_uk: yes, I guess that page is a bit outdated and needs fixing. The official guideline is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember - "it is rare for applications to be accepted from people contributing for less than 6 months"
<clivejo> and so I could push buttons on KCI
<acheron_uk> yep. I'm not overly bothered. would be nice, but it's not the reason I'm here
<yofel> the borderline is a bit fuzzy, as you can never give a fixed starting point for "contributing", but we once got told "please don't do that" when we accepted someone after 2 months
<acheron_uk> I can understand that
<acheron_uk> they want people who are going to carry on with it it, rather someone putting in a short amount of effort to gain a 'badge'
<yofel> exactly. You get a bunch of benefits, as well as a bunch of additional permissions with the membership, so it shouldn't be given out lightly. Makes it more valuable to have too ;)
<acheron_uk> Indeed. it has to be meaningful
<clivejo> acheron_uk: but you need to start on that path
<acheron_uk> think I already have
<clivejo> indeed :)
<acheron_uk> but yes, if going to end up there then it's best to have it in mind
<acheron_uk> get ducks in a row as they say
<clivejo> keep posting up git diff's
<clivejo> if they make sense I have no problem pushing them for you :)
<acheron_uk> I shall, and hopefully at a better pace once I have a better idea how to prioritise
<acheron_uk> i.e. things that are blocking the building of several others
<yofel> do you have a change that you want applied right now? I would like to try having Launchpad be of use here ;)
<clivejo> acheron_uk: so Ive run the staging script
<acheron_uk> at the moment it feels like taking random potshots, which it not bad per se, but I would hope can do it with more reason
<clivejo> and I have a bunch of files I have to upload to the PPA
<acheron_uk> yofel: not this sec
<clivejo> Im about to go the git push
<clivejo> so I need to pause KCI
<acheron_uk> clivejo: yes. imagine that would be wise
<yofel> acheron_uk: how much do you know about git?
<yofel> as in: do you know what a pull request is?
<acheron_uk> yofel: very much beginner, but I do learn well
<acheron_uk> yofel: basically a request to include your changes?
<yofel> yes, the better git hosting solutions like github and gitlab make heavy use of them for reviews, and LP can do them as well by now.
<acheron_uk> most things I done with git are just messing around with a local copy for my own purposes
<yofel> That's I think a better way to do this than sending diffs around ;)
<yofel> Now I need to figure out how to properly use them on LP though...
<clivejo> can you tell me how as well
<acheron_uk> If you can, and I am able to submit them, then yes sounds better
<clivejo> this move to LP git is all new to me
 * clivejo opens up a new kate document
 * clivejo kicks KCI
<clivejo> its too quiet
<clivejo> its like a bad child, when it goes quiet its time to worry
<yofel> isn't it usually done with the daily builds around this time?
<clivejo> noooo
<clivejo> only gets done about an hour or two before it starts over again!
<clivejo> about 22:00-23:00 my time
<yofel> So, I tried making this: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcalcore/+merge/296702 by cloning kcalcore, committing, running "git push lp:~yofel/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcalcore kubuntu_unstable", going to the repository branch site for the repo I just pushed to and opening a pull request
<yofel> the annoying part is that you have to manually fill in the merge target :/
<yofel> github can guess that..
<yofel> but I guess it would do the job
<yofel> now I'm off for dinner though. bbl
 * acheron_uk get ready to try that
 * clivejo wanders off for dinner too
<clivejo> well I got an email for your test
<BluesKaj> at least the nvidia upgrade bug isn't preventing other upgrades from working
<BluesKaj> so far
<acheron_uk> LP: is not responding to any clone I try to do, and some error pages on the website.
<acheron_uk> so I think time for refreshment here as well 
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Large whiskey!
<acheron_uk> tempting
 * genii sprinkles some in his next coffee
<acheron_uk> clivejo : yofel think that worked
<acheron_uk> https://code.launchpad.net/~acheron/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcalcore/+merge/296709
<acheron_uk> so now that is rejected or accpeted, whet do I do with that repo/branch I created under my LP usermame? Keep it? Bin it and start over next time I need to propose a change to that packaging?
<clivejo> I rejected it
<clivejo> cause its a test :P
<clivejo> but thats pretty cool, I can add comments and stuff
 * acheron_uk is still dealing with the rejection
<clivejo> LOL you already fixed kcalcore :P
<acheron_uk> did you get an email notification?
<clivejo> yes
<acheron_uk> good. I got a bounce message from kubuntu-devel list, presumably as I wasn't subbed then under my LP email
<acheron_uk> preumably it also went to kubuntu-packagers as well
<clivejo> acheron_uk: could you write a guide to how you do that?
<acheron_uk> to put where?
<clivejo> hopefully the Dojo :)
<acheron_uk> ok, I really meant in what sort of format
<acheron_uk> how would that be presented in the dojo?
<clivejo> not sure yet
<acheron_uk> bullet point style list?
<clivejo> just basic instructions
 * clivejo has never done this before
<clivejo> most of my stuff was git diffs
<acheron_uk> I'll just do it as a bullet point list then that you could have on a slide, or adapt to something else
<clivejo> can you propose a totally new git repo, or does it have to already exist?
<acheron_uk> I just pushed to my account and it all created itself
<clivejo> nice
<acheron_uk> it was ridiculously easy
<clivejo> well thats the main reason to move to LP
<clivejo> hopefully make it easier for people to help maintain the packaging
<acheron_uk> that's partly why I asked about whether I should bin it after each time, as it was so simple to create each time
<acheron_uk> yes having it all together is good
<clivejo> Ive pushed most of FW5.23 to LP and PPA
<clivejo> there are 3 Ill have to do manually
<acheron_uk> anything actually built?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> ECM
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.23.0_yakkety.html
<acheron_uk> that makes sense
<clivejo> but the rest will need a poke
<mamarley> Once the stuff builds I will test it on my Yakkety VM and report the results. :)
<acheron_uk> I need to make another one of those
<clivejo> running kubuntu-retry-builds script
<acheron_uk> the YY VM I have started off as xubuntu, as I couldn't get the YY iso to install
<clivejo> my internet seems to be misbehaving 
<acheron_uk> I assume rick has not scheduled the next dojo?
<clivejo> not sure
<clivejo> theres a podcast tomorrow, so probably find out more then
<acheron_uk> didn't know that. TY
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-ChyPPcJSMUw2au2UyIKwQ
<clivejo> set yourself a reminder :)
<acheron_uk> reminder set
 * clivejo thinks kubuntu needs more how-to clips on Youtube
<acheron_uk> especially now plasma 5 has changed a lot, and many will be upgrading from trusty
<acheron_uk> this one wasn't bad https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70261-Excellent-Plasma-desktop-tutorial
<soee_> hiho
<clivejo> hi soee_
<soee_> wee My S5 Neo is installing Android 6 update... finally
<marco-parillo> This (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1577540) is still affecting me.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577540 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Yakkety) "ubi-console-setup failing on yakkety images" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<marco-parillo> If it is widespread, do not be so quick to delete your YY partitions / VMs because it might be difficult to get them back
<acheron_uk> testing installing from the daily ISO in a VM now
<acheron_uk> marco-parillo: http://i.imgur.com/7S6K9wB.png
<clivejo> yofel: Theres a missing symbol here worrying me, can you can a look? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+build/9881240
<marco-parillo> acheron_uk: That is it. I will add to the bug report.
<acheron_uk> marco-parillo: and if I try to ignore and continue, eventually get http://i.imgur.com/W2Rp5FU.png
<acheron_uk> and that is on the 2nd go, after one failure the same already
<marco-parillo> If it is pretty unviversal, I wonder why this is not marked as a critical bug.
<acheron_uk> just going to try xubuntu daily to see what happens to that
<jimarvan> hey lovely people
<acheron_uk> marco-parillo: same on xubuntu
<acheron_uk> hi jimarvan :)
<clivejo> hi jimarvan
<marco-parillo> TY
<jimarvan> how are you guys?
<jimarvan> god I am exhausted
<clivejo> too hot
<clivejo> and really realy fed up with LP
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> gn peeps, see you tomorrow! :)
<clivejo> acheron_uk: if you have patches for FW5.23 feel free to submit them
<acheron_uk> clivejo: I'll have a look in the morning
<clivejo> no prob
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-08
<acheron_uk> clivejo: is that attica MISSING from here? https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=attica.git&a=commitdiff&h=d262b645ee0d7fdd32dcab57553a60bfcb32dd36
<acheron_uk> remeoved - ProviderManager::parseProviderFile(const QString &xmlString, const QString &url)
<acheron_uk> added instead - ProviderManager::parseProviderFile(const QString &xmlString, const QUrl &url)
<acheron_uk> which looks like one of the other symbols additions? maybe?
<acheron_uk> amd64 builds of kconfigwidgets & kjsembed red due to unpackaged locale files in the arch-indep data packages that get done in the amd64 builds?
<acheron_uk> they look like fairly mainstream locales to me so I guess they should go in?
<yofel> acheron_uk: parseProviderFile(const QString &xmlString, const QUrl &url); is private in attica ProviderManager, so that's fine
<acheron_uk> thanks. that failure is blocking a lot, if I read the dependency-waits correctly
<acheron_uk> yofel: + _ZN6Attica15ProviderManager17parseProviderFileERK7QStringRK4QUrl@Base 5.23.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1
<yofel> The version should be 5.23.0
<yofel> without all the packaging suffix
<acheron_uk> is the 5.23.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1 some other problem there? Or is that to be expected?
<acheron_uk> too slow...
<acheron_uk> instinct said it wasn't right... but I'm on the edge of my knowledge with symbols files.
<yofel> that's the default, you can tell batchpattch to use a different version, so I usually always pass -v explicitely
<yofel> but IIRC it also asks you what to use?
<acheron_uk> yeah. I was just going to try patch to see what outputs I got
<acheron_uk> only done it once and I did use -v for that.
<acheron_uk> yofel: version jump also puzzles me, as was 4.96 in all previously. https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/attica/tree/debian/libkf5attica5.symbols?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<acheron_uk> 4.96.0
<yofel> acheron_uk: the symbol says in which version of the software the symbol was added. So it's always the oldest possible version for a symbol
<yofel> the idea is that dpkg-shlibdeps can use that information to make properly versioned dependencies for libraries
<acheron_uk> so jump from 4.96.0 to 5.23 for those few would imply no new ones until the latest frameworks. then those came in
<yofel> right
<acheron_uk> good. that's clear. thanks
<clivejo> yofel: RE: https://code.launchpad.net/~acheron/kubuntu-packaging/+git/attica/+merge/296760 Should the version in symbols file be 5.23.0 or is 5.23 ok?
<acheron_uk> yes I had just that minute noticed and started chaging it
<yofel> clivejo: whatever is set as version in the changelog. That should match
<clivejo> Id prefer 5.23.0
<yofel> (although it technically doesn't matter)
<clivejo> but not sure if it makes any difference
<acheron_uk> I'm resubmitting with 5.23.0
<clivejo> I know the scripts act badly if I dont include the .0
<yofel> it doesn't. You would have "Depends: foo (>= 5.23)" vs "Depends: foo (>= 5.23.0)"
<yofel> yes, but the scripts don't care about the symbols file
<acheron_uk> the top of original symbols file said '-# SymbolsHelper-Confirmed: 5.21.0 amd64 i386'
<acheron_uk> so for consistency if nothing else, I'm matching that
 * clivejo is learning stuff too
<acheron_uk> clivejo: done. see what you think
<clivejo> so I have reviewed and approved it
<clivejo> does the merge happen automatically?
 * acheron_uk basks in the glow of 'approval'
<acheron_uk> not a clue
<clivejo> must have to do something else ?
<acheron_uk> definitely not right
<clivejo> I thought after review and acept that would happen automatically
<acheron_uk> it's just added my repo/branch to kubuntu-packagers as a separate item, rather than merged with the branch requested
<clivejo> I dont see it
<acheron_uk> is that what it automatically did? or was that you trying?
<clivejo> you see it here?
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<acheron_uk> https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging/+git
<clivejo> oh I can see it there
 * clivejo is confused
<acheron_uk> bug in LP?
<clivejo> no idea
<clivejo> its new to me
<acheron_uk> my merge requested ~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/attica:kubuntu_yakkety_archive with the ~
<acheron_uk> though not sure why it should matter if everything else seems the same on both urls
<clivejo> LP URL's confuse me
<acheron_uk> wait packagERS on one, packagING on the other
<clivejo> oh yofel 
<clivejo> yo yo Phil, we need your help :)
<acheron_uk> I did let LP search find your branch as I thought that was safest
<acheron_uk> the merge request I did is directer at kubuntu-packagING
<acheron_uk> *directed
<clivejo> ~kubuntu-packagers is owner/team
<acheron_uk> the notes say for git     [url "git+ssh://USER@git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/"]      insteadof = kubuntu:
<acheron_uk> so I cloned from that
<acheron_uk> when I searched for the repo to merge to, LP gave me this: http://i.imgur.com/HGQA2FY.png
 * acheron_uk knew it was too simple
<acheron_uk> back in an hour or so
<yofel> clivejo, acheron_uk: the kubuntu-packagers one is the correct merge target
<yofel> or what was the question again?
<acheron_uk> LP finds http://i.imgur.com/HGQA2FY.png
<acheron_uk> and I accepted the top one obviously
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Plasma 5.7 beta next week ...
<acheron_uk> and https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git itself lists the attica repo as lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/attica
<acheron_uk> but it ended up here as a separate repo https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-packaging/+git
<acheron_uk> marcinsagol: requires QT 5.6? which we don't have?
<yofel> acheron_uk: it *is* a seperate repository - owned by you
<yofel> the ~kubuntu-packagers page shows all repositories owned by the team
<yofel> the kubuntu-packaging page shows all repositories belonging to the project - *regardless* of owner
<acheron_uk> ah. I get you
<acheron_uk> didn't realise it would appear there
<acheron_uk> so I presume from that someone still has to do the actual merge?
<yofel> yes, doesn't look like auto-merging is implemented yet
<acheron_uk> seems not. sorry, I saw that there and jumped to conclusions
<acheron_uk> short sharp lesson in LP structure though ;)
<yofel> Ok, LP detects pushing the merge at least
<acheron_uk> yep, just got that email
<yofel> Hm, now we need to figure out how to manage review notifications
<yofel> so far that mail goes to all direct members of packagers. Which is a fairly short list
<yofel> maybe we should direct the mail to -devel...
<acheron_uk> did you merge that from LP website? if so, clivejo probably wants to know how, as I don't think he could see an option earlier
<yofel> no, I did: git clone kubuntu:attica; cd attica; git checkout kubuntu_yakkety_archive; git remote add acheron lp:~acheron/kubuntu-packaging/+git/attica; git fetch acheron; git merge acheron/kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<yofel> git push auto-closes the review at least
<acheron_uk> was looking at the LP docs eralier, and even on the bzr side I couldn't find instructions for completing the merge on the web. that just pointed you to bzr command line
<acheron_uk> so not surprised at all with git
<acheron_uk> OK. so at least I can carry on doing some others later if I have the time. I'll know I'm not send patches into a 'black hole'
<acheron_uk> thank you
<acheron_uk> oh, is it safe to delete my repo now merged?
<yofel> yes it is
<acheron_uk> great. couldn't see why it shouldn't be, but it's too late to ask once already done
<acheron_uk> thanks again for your patience
<ahoneybun> thank you for your work acheron_uk :)
<acheron_uk> ahoneybun: I've used and benefited from kubuntu for many years, so it is a pleasure to give even a little back :)
<ahoneybun> that's great to hear acheron_uk 
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<clivejo> acheron_uk: can you fix kconfigwidgets - 5.23.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1 ?
<clivejo> sorry, Im in and out today, but I am reading the backlog and Ive uploaded your fix as attica-kf5 - 5.23.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa2
<acheron_uk> attica seems to have built
<acheron_uk> if it's ok for the new man page language file to go into kconfigwidgets, then yes that seems fixable 
<acheron_uk> clivejo: not sure about kconfigwidgets
<acheron_uk> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kconfigwidgets.git&a=commit&h=2b55dc1cfbed5dbf08dfa534517db9c0dc26e54b and https://todo.kde.org/?controller=task&action=show&task_id=520
<acheron_uk> suggests to me that they are moving over some translated man pages to the main package tarballs
<acheron_uk> and perhaps renaming them i.e. preparetips.1 to preparetips5.1
<acheron_uk> but I'm wary of the situation I half recall before, where they were still in the main translations as well (at least until the other packages caught up)
<yofel> manpages shouldn't be an issue (esp. not with a rename), and I don't see any translations there
<yofel> when you find actual translations then those might need to be removed from kde-l10n at the same time
<acheron_uk> are these not translations? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17119034/
<yofel> ah yeah, they are. But with the rename that's fine
<acheron_uk> there is a libkf5configwidgets-data.manpages files, so naive logic would say they are specified in there?
<clivejo> looks like they need to go in not-installed too - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kconfigwidgets/tree/debian/not-installed?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> and here https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kconfigwidgets/tree/debian/libkf5configwidgets-data.manpages?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<acheron_uk> looks like it
<acheron_uk> and presumably they use the same format in the .manpage file as the existing 'debian/tmp/usr/share/man/man1/preparetips5.1'
<clivejo> I dunno how that works though
<acheron_uk> no. this wasn't presicely helpful https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#manpages
<acheron_uk> so lacking any other rationale, just a change like http://paste.ubuntu.com/17119699/
<clivejo> acheron_uk: worth a try!
<acheron_uk> just trying in pbuilder for the hell of it
<acheron_uk> clivejo: no missing files warning this time - but looking at the produced .deb with an archiver, can't see those man pages in there either  
<clivejo> acheron_uk: I pushed those changes to LP to see what would happen and it gone orange
<clivejo> just a Lintian warning - libkf5configwidgets-data: manpage-has-bad-whatis-entry usr/share/man/man1/preparetips5.1.gz
<acheron_uk> yes. that's precisely what I got in my pbuilder
<acheron_uk> Question is.... Did those man pages end up in the .debs?
<clivejo> they look to be zipped
<clivejo> ./usr/share/man/man1/preparetips5.1.gz
<acheron_uk> that's just one. where are the translated ones?
<clivejo> what does ./usr/bin/preparetips5 do?
<acheron_uk> not a clue
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> blind leading the blind here !
<acheron_uk> umm. in my pbuilder deb ./usr/share/man/man1/preparetips5.1.gz is in Ukranian
<clivejo> did you ever join the #debian-qt-kde channel on Freenode?
<clivejo> I have to go get some tea, but Ill try and ask there later
<clivejo> Ive just poked LP to rebuild
<acheron_uk> the rest of the stuff seems to be filtering through
<clivejo> kjsembed - 5.23.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1 seems to be the same man page issues as kconfigwidgets
<clivejo> kwayland is a missing file, you want to do up a git diff or pull request for that?
<clivejo> if you dont have time or dont want to, just let me know.  Im just trying to give you practice :)
<acheron_uk> Your deb from LP has that man page in Ukrainian as well - so I guess it just substituted the last one in the list -./usr/share/man/uk/man1/preparetips5.1
<acheron_uk> I looked a kwayland, and wasn't sure why that was only in amd64
<acheron_uk> I have time to spare today :)
<acheron_uk> "Plasma now depends on Qt 5.6.1" https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2016-June/009489.html
<acheron_uk> clivejo: think I understand now
<mamarley> I guess when Plasma 5.7 is released it will be necessary to use the Qt from the landing PPA in order to get it to compile.
<acheron_uk> going to have to do something as there is only one more possible 5.6.x
<acheron_uk> after that its 5.7 or nothing
<clivejo> theres LP down again
<acheron_uk> clivejo: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/dh_installman.1.html
<acheron_uk> seems that is see all those files as not translations, so it's put them one after the other in the default location, overwriting each time so you still end up with just one. That last one, hence Ukranian
<acheron_uk> on kwayland I presume you need this? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kwayland/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=d17acdbca5e8c53472faae11e02bae1a71c8c029
<acheron_uk> maybe adding as well http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/frameworks/kwayland.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=6c2f280bc0eabb133d553c94a414e8e5975c5e53
<clivejo> sure, can you do me up a debdif or pull reuest?
<acheron_uk> OK
<acheron_uk> clivejo: sent as merge to give you practice as well ;)
<clivejo> thanks so much :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> mhall119 ping
<jimarvan> helloz :D
<clivejo> hi jimarvan
<acheron_uk> podcast in a few mins?
<clivejo> yup :)
<jimarvan> yeap
<jimarvan> i have some nice chill trance music this time :P
<acheron_uk> I'm reading lots about man pages. Not much helps, so the podcast will be nice
<jimarvan> :D
<acheron_uk> I can hear you ;)
<clivejo> acheron_uk: join #kubuntu-podcast
<acheron_uk> whoops forgot about that
<mhall119> IrcsomeBot: pong
<mhall119> or ovidiuflorin pong
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> We've had some technical problems, but now we're back. We're live on this link: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-ChyPPcJSMUw2au2UyIKwQ/live
<ahoneybun> mhall119: we're busy with the podcast now 
<mhall119> IrcsomeBot: ovidiuflorin: I'm building kdevelop right now and my computer hates me :/
<ahoneybun> not sure what he wanted tbh
<ahoneybun> snap wise?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yeah
<mhall119> also, that video requires flash :-P
<ahoneybun> cool
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yeah, I need to show you how to build with snaps this weekend
<ahoneybun> mm not sure about snaps tbh but I'll listen
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> mhall119: would you like the Nexus7 to have OTA11/Stable?
<clivejo> mhall119: do you know the team working on Qt in Ubuntu?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yeah, that's new enough
<mhall119> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> any idea on the status of Qt 5.6.1?
<ahoneybun> alright cool I grabbed the image this morning and will have it installed before tomorrow
<mhall119> clivejo: it's kind of split between the SDK developers and d_ed I think
<mhall119> clivejo: we're not even on 5.6 yet are we? Xenial is still 5.4 I think
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> but it looks like Plasma 5.7 will need Qt5.6.1
<mhall119> clivejo: if you join #ubuntu-app-devel, the SDK devs are usually in there
<mhall119> you can ask bzoltan or Mirv and they might be able to tell you timeframes (or blockers if that's the holdup)
<mhall119> maybe t1mp
<clivejo> what other projects use Qt?
<mhall119> I honestly don't know who's building our QML and who's maintaining Qt these days
<mhall119> clivejo: you mean other than the Ubuntu SDK and KDE?
<clivejo> yes, do any other flavors use it?
<ahoneybun> Lubuntu is working onit
<ahoneybun> * on it
<acheron_uk> lxqt?
<mhall119> oh, right, I think they are going ot try and switch to LXQT for 16.10
 * ahoneybun is very looking forward to SELF
<mhall119> me too
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I won't be there until mid-day Friday though, so can you help Jose setup and run the booth?
<ahoneybun> yea sure with my 4 or so hours of sleep XD
<mhall119> clivejo: I think some 3rd party commercial apps use qt, but they probably bundle their own version
<ahoneybun> of course though
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you driving up late tomorrow?
<mhall119> I have to be at the airport by 6:30 on Friday, which means I'll be out the door by 5:30 :/
<mhall119> am
<ahoneybun> mhall119: sorry was writing something
<mhall119> no worries
<ahoneybun> mhall119:  leaving for the road around 4pm
<mhall119> oh lord, that's like a 12 hour drive isn't it?
<ahoneybun> Keith is driving till he needs a break
<ahoneybun> yea we did that last year
<mhall119> ok, at least you're taking shifts
<ahoneybun> yea we have 4 people this time over 2
<mhall119> well drive carefully, I-95 is always under construction
<ahoneybun> yea Keith is very good at that
<ahoneybun> driving lol
<mhall119> ahoneybun: do you have a slimport adapter for your N7?
<ahoneybun> I have one in general from the N4 days
<mhall119> does it work with the tablet?
<ahoneybun> it works but I've had some stable issues
<ahoneybun> yea
<mhall119> man, building kdevelop takes *forever*
<acheron_uk> I only tried it once
<clivejo> mhall119: did you create a snap for krita?
<ahoneybun> someone did
<mhall119> clivejo: yup, and I thought that one took a long time, but kdevelop is even bigger
<clivejo> do you use debian packaging ?
<mhall119> krita was a multi-person effort, sgclark hade started it, I ran with it from there and got help from upstream
<mhall119> clivejo: for all of it's dependencies, yeah
<mhall119> which isn't great, because it's using qt 5.4 instead of 5.6.1
<clivejo> where did you get it?
<mhall119> get which?
<clivejo> the packaging?
<mhall119> sgclark had started on a snapcraft.yaml, she gave me what she had and I continued it
<ahoneybun> I think he means the source
<clivejo> oh right
<mhall119> oh, the source is from upstream's git
<mhall119> the 3.0 branch
<clivejo> I was working on Krita3 packaging - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/krita/
<mhall119> clivejo: someone from usptream had 3.0 pre-release builds in a PPA
<clivejo> just wondered where the packaging came from
<mhall119> I used build and runtime dependencies
<mhall119> I used those to find the build and runtime dependencies
<clivejo> are you calling it krita3 ?
<mhall119> my snap? no
<mhall119> just krita
<clivejo> know anyone would sponsor me to get it into yakkety?
<clivejo> the packaged version 
<mhall119> I'm sure we can find someone
<clivejo> and also updated calligra
<mhall119> clivejo: do you not have upload rights?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> Im newbie
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> right, it's yofel who has upload rights I think
<clivejo> yup
<mhall119> clivejo: if you ask in #ubuntu-devel during US/Europe workday times tomorrow you can probably get some help
<acheron_uk> clivejo: this seems to work in pbuilder for kconfigwidgets http://paste.ubuntu.com/17128475/
<acheron_uk> oops thought you had finished
<clivejo> still listening to the podcast
<acheron_uk> same here
<clivejo> mhall119: is there anyone could act as a mentor/sponsor?
<mhall119> clivejo: it will depend on who has time
<mhall119> clivejo: I would recommend asking dholbach for help, he's on the community team but he works closely with the ubuntu developers and tracks upload sponsorship requests
<mhall119> he can't sponsor it himself, but he would know who can 
<mhall119> if he's not in #ubuntu-devel tomorrow, he will be in #ubuntu-community-team
<clivejo> so many channels!
<mhall119> heh, you have no idea :)
 * mhall119 has 169 channels or PMs open 
 * clivejo gulps
<mhall119> most of them get ignored though, but they take up so little room in irssi I just never bother to /quit
<sgclark> mhall119: is there not some sort of mentors list like debian has for clivejo getting sponsored? This is really a bigger problem as I too had that issue when looking into going for ubuntu developer.
<sgclark> and Krita would be NEW so I don't think even yofel can sponsor it.
<clivejo> is it new?
<clivejo> I know the source is new, but the binary packages are same
<sgclark> kf5 port of Krita? yes that would be new.
<acheron_uk> only the kf5 version?
<sgclark> How on earth can the binaries of new source not be new?
<sgclark> maybe I am confused
<clivejo> when I chatted to Debian guys they said to just use the old package names etc
<mhall119> sgclark: if there is such a list, I don't know about it
<clivejo> !info krita
<mhall119> like I said, dholbach is a better contact for that than me
<ubottu> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu13 (yakkety), package size 7959 kB, installed size 32002 kB
<clivejo> so the new kf5 version is 1:3.0.0
<sgclark> clivejo: krita is no longer bundled with calligra. Everything about it will be new.
<sgclark> names of binaries is irrelevant in this case.
<clivejo> I know, but they said to just use the old packaging
<clivejo> like kdeconnect
<mhall119> OMG! kdevelop finally finished building
<sgclark> mhall119: wow, didn't you start that like a couple hours ago?
<mhall119> sgclark: not quite that bad, I had to re-start it a couple times to fix build dependencies
<mhall119> but...it did take a while
<sgclark> ah
<goddard> who is in charge of KDevelop package?
<sgclark> mhall119: can you do a pull request on my packaging with the changes? I would appreciate it.
<sgclark> goddard: anyone that wants to package it.
<mhall119> sgclark: yup, will do
<sgclark> thanks!
<mhall119> sgclark: only very minor changes so far
<sgclark> mhall119: the only thing I could get get sorted was templates.
<sgclark> could not*
<mhall119> sgclark: darn, got an error about plugins when trying to run it
<mhall119> Could not find any plugins, aborting
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> oh I think I had to devmode it too
<mhall119> I did too
<mhall119> are any of the plugin included in the snap?
<mhall119> I wonder if you have them on your system already, and that's why it's not complaining to you
<sgclark> that is entirely possible
<sgclark> I think I need to make a clean empty system to snap stuff it seems
<sgclark> mhall119: output of ls -l /snap/kdevelop/current/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/ ?
<sgclark> and you had the qt5-launch script?
<clivejo> acheron_uk: merged
<acheron_uk> TY :)
<clivejo> sorry I took so long, was listening along in the Podcast incase they needed something
<clivejo> uploaded to PPA
<acheron_uk> no probs
<clivejo> do you think that your fix for man pages is working?
<acheron_uk> built I think
<clivejo> is it installing all the man files?
<acheron_uk> seemed ok in pbuilder. the man pages went in the right place. 
<acheron_uk> If I looked in the deb and extracted the italian one, it was in italian
<clivejo> could you do a merge request for that?
<acheron_uk> only thing is it did away with the .manpages file
<acheron_uk> but it would work while that was being used for me
<acheron_uk> *wouldn't
<acheron_uk> found a couple of other source packages with similar scheme to one I used though
<acheron_uk> I'll submit a merge later or in the morning, and people can have a look. If they throw it out, no harm done
<mhall119> sgclark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17130197/ is /snap/kdevelop/100001/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins
<mhall119> which I also verified is $QT_PLUGIN_PATH
<mhall119> and yes, it was launching via the qt5-launch script
<sgclark> mhall119: ok, I have tons more than that, but I was buillding a ton more frameworks at one point. I am building cleanbuild now and will fix it up.
<sgclark> thanks for testing lol
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> @acheron_uk yes Plasma 5.7 will depend on Qt 5.6.1 from what I read on ml
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> So it seems we can't start building it without this Qt version :(
<mamarley> You can probably copy it from one of the landing-YYY PPAs, just for the purposes of staging/testing, since it isn't going to officially be in Yakkety for months, or in Xenial at all.
<sgclark> that is what we always did, kubuntu has not packaged qt for a long time
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> So it won't land in Yakkety?
<mamarley> I meant that as opposed to just waiting until it was available in the official repository.
<sgclark> it will land there eventually I reckon.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> But if this won't happen before Yakkety release, than we can't have new Plasma 16.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> *in 16.10
<mhall119> sgclark: did you notice this when building kdevelop as well? https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1590599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1590599 in Snapcraft "snapcraft prerequites are slow to resolve" [Undecided,New]
<sgclark> mhall119: using cleanbuild it cannot even find C compiler lol
<mhall119> sgclark: ah yes, I did the same mistake with krita, add build-essential to build-packages
<sgclark> mhall119: ok ty
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-09
<yofel> sgclark, clivejo: existing binares in a NEW source are actually not binary NEW. They're still problematic as the autohinter can't detect that and will keep krita in proposed until you tell the release team to set a manual transition hint for them - which also requires the krita binaries to be gone from their previous source
<soee_> Qt 5.6.1 Now Available
<soee_> ooo: KDE Neon User Edition 5.6 Released
<acheron_uk> tempting to try
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Anyone know why my nvidia driver won't load today?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> On yakkety
<soee_> any errors?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Subprocess old preremoval script returned error status 5
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Would someone ping mamarley for me
<acheron_uk> That's the error I had the other day. you need to hack the prerm script from the package it's trying to replace
<mamarley> pong
<acheron_uk> voila
<mamarley> Oh, that.  Yeah, sorry.  Edit the prerm script and try uninstalling again.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Do you have a fixed package I can install
<mamarley> There was a buggy patch that got uploaded in the NVIDIA drivers for the main repository, so I backported it to the graphics-drivers PPA too, but reverted it after I saw what carnage it had caused.
<acheron_uk> LP: 1589006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589006 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Failed unmounting Mount unit for nvidia support in snappy" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589006
<mamarley> Clifford: Which driver series are you running?
<mamarley> If it is 364 or 367, just install the latest from the graphics-drivers PPA.  If it is 340 from the main archive, you will need to manually install the previous version.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> 340
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I thought the whole idea of proposed and testing was that these types of problems don't get into the archive?
<acheron_uk> no system is perfect
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Can someone find me a URL for nvidia-340_340 and nvidia-opencl-icd-340_340 please
<acheron_uk> YY?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Versions in cache are the new broken ones
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Yes yy
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Amd64
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/9758907
<clivejo> for krita to be gone from the previous source we have to wait on calligra?
<clivejo> yofel: ^
<clivejo> and even calligra is broken in yakkety
<clivejo> !info calligra
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): extensive productivity and creative suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu13 (yakkety), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB
<yofel> clivejo: you could remove the binary packages from the control file..
<yofel> any conflicting files need to be removed anyway and need appropriate breaks/replaces
<clivejo> I dunno what to do, Ive tried to package calligra but its never been updated in the archive
<clivejo> currently calligra is broken due to a typo in fonts
<yofel> yes, because it got thrown out of the packageset after we stopped shipping it
<clivejo> thrown out?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo
<yofel> clivejo: packageset is generated by our seeds. As we stopped shipping it, our upload permissions got revoked. And that didn't get fixed in time for xenial
<clivejo> lovely
<clivejo> even more tieing our hands behind our backs
 * clivejo didnt sleep well and is very grumpy
<BluesKaj>  < ditto
<clivejo> acheronuk: working on anything?
<acheronuk> not really
<acheronuk> apart from lunch very shortly ;)
<clivejo> would you investigate the lintian error in kactivities-kf5 symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision
<acheronuk> Ok. once I'm 'lunched', yes
<clivejo> is it just me or is LP throwing lots of temporarily unavailable errors recently?
 * clivejo throws in the towel
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> /me puts the kettle on for clivejo
<clivejo> it knocks off approxiamately 20 packages a day by doing that, and Im sick of fighting with it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Can this issue be escallated, to someone at LP
<clivejo> when I mentioned it before they said LP is under high load
<clivejo> mostly due to KCI
<shadeslayer> it's under high load due to KCI? really?
<shadeslayer> That's hilarious, when you take into account the fact that I can push 400 MB files into launchpad bzr repos :P
<acheronuk> so rather than launchpad, it's https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVSZdsAq4Bo
<acheronuk> clivejo: kactivities done I hope. merge proposed. seems ok on both archs in pbuilder anyway
<jimarvan> hey ya
<clivejo> hi jimarvan
<acheronuk> hi jimarvan :)
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you get anywhere on installing those man pages?
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/264317102/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kconfigwidgets_5.23.0+p16.10+git20160609.1211-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> debian/tmp/usr/share/man/ca/man1/preparetips5.1: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/dh_installman line 131.
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://code.launchpad.net/~acheron/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kconfigwidgets/+merge/296916
<yofel> regarding manpages in not-installed: That's because dh_installman always compresses them, which adds a .gz suffix (IIRC), which in turn causes dh_install --list-missing to detect false-positives because the filenames in tmp and binary don't match anymore
<clivejo> yofel: can you review that merge?
<clivejo> I really dont understand whats going on with those man pages
 * acheronuk goes to see if they did actually install in initial 5.23 version
<yofel> yeah, as I just said, they misbehave a bit which is annoying
<clivejo> can I purge KCI queue?
<clivejo> really no point it wasting time building packages with broken dep trees
<yofel> feel free to
<yofel> who wants to set up our own build system? ^^
<clivejo> I would if I knew how!
<clivejo> purged
<yofel> well, it's not like it's not doable, you would either copy what neon has or go with something like debile+reprepro/aptly
<yofel> server resources is the issue really. Though I could cover some of that
<acheronuk> well, those man pages did not install in .gz or not in any ppa build yet. so not false +ve there as far as I can see
<yofel> even in the .deb itself?
<acheronuk> but I get the point
<acheronuk> nope. just checked
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> okay, interesting
<clivejo> acheronuk: why are they listed in not-installed?
<clivejo> could that be why they arent being installed into libkf5configwidgets-data
<acheronuk> I tried a ppa build removing that, and it didn't work
 * clivejo notices kdelibs4support doesnt have a *.manpage file
<acheronuk> exactly 
<yofel> the manpages file is usually meant for manually created manpages that are shipped with the packaging
<yofel> (see policy)
<clivejo> should we remove that file and install them manual via libkf5configwidgets-data.install
<acheronuk> that is basically what I did, copying https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdelibs4support/tree/debian?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<acheronuk> and it worked http://i.imgur.com/Oyi7rdA.png
<acheronuk> <yofel> the manpages file is usually meant for manually created manpages that are shipped with the packaging
<acheronuk> ahhhh ^
<yofel> actually, not only, also for packages where they don't get auto-installed
<yofel> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#manpage FF
<yofel> specifically 5.16
<acheronuk> read it, but with the way they put things I'm not always sure I read it with the meaning they intend
<yofel> right, the maint guide is a bit short at times :/
<acheronuk> on the other hand you then learn by doing and mistakes, which for me are things that stick better longer term
<acheronuk> although frustrating in the short term
<yofel> true
<clivejo> so what do you suggest we do in this situation?
<acheronuk> kjsembed has exactly the same issue as far as I can see, so needs same solution whichever is best
<yofel> what acheronuk did sounds right - I think
<clivejo> forget about dhinstall man page and just install them manually?
<acheronuk> it works (in pbuilder), and it's what whoever packaged kdelibs4support did as far as I can see
<yofel> why install them manually? Cmake already does that, you just have to ship the installed file
<yofel> *files
<clivejo> we tried to install them via libkf5configwidgets-data.manpages
<yofel> acheronuk: did you see my comment on the merge?
<acheronuk> not yet
<clivejo> but it doesnt seem to be handling the translations
<yofel> clivejo: yes, that's for a different usecase
<acheronuk> yofel: yes, I understand your comment. I shall give that a spin
<yofel> thanks
<acheronuk> so if that works I would update my local version with a new commit, push that to LP, and then propose a new merge?
<yofel> it should update the existing merge as long as you push to the same location
<acheronuk> didn't install it, and now I get a Lintian  W: libkf5configwidgets-data: binary-without-english-manpage usr/bin/preparetips5
<sgclark> yofel: ah ook, I guess I really have no idea what we can and cannot upload haha.
<clivejo> yofel: any idea why the symbol helper tag was removed in this commit - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/knewstuff/commit/?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive&id=cd4e744719ba287f6503fd1be4e4bd8f450981a0
<yofel> sgclark: well, the source matters for uploading, binaries not. Latter is more a review thing for the archive admins
<sgclark> so with that said clivejo, if I can sponsor you, I will.
<sgclark> I just am too busy to be more helpful, sorry :(
<clivejo> Im trying to take the pressure off sgclark and yofel
<clivejo> not add work for them!
<yofel> something went wrong in that commit I think...
<yofel> packaging wise it would still be correct I think, as dpkg considers that a comment
<clivejo> Ive replaced it and refreshed symbols
<yofel> the symbolhelper might misbehave on successive runs though
<clivejo> just wondered what happened it it
<acheronuk> yofel: so, would you go with the version of that manpage merge I originally proposed? 
<yofel> ack
<acheronuk> :)
<clivejo> whats with all these man page errors?
<yofel> clivejo: could you merge that? I don't have a workspace at hand
<clivejo> are the translated man pages new?
<clivejo> sure, give me a link
<acheronuk> I put up a link yesterday I think? they are doing reviews to move and rename them
<yofel> https://code.launchpad.net/~acheron/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kconfigwidgets/+merge/296916
<acheronuk> clivejo: ref on those manpage changes here https://todo.kde.org/?controller=task&action=show&task_id=520
<clivejo> pushed and ppa3 uploaded to PPA
 * clivejo crosses fingers
 * acheronuk crosses crosses
<clivejo> crossed +'s would be a *
<acheronuk> clever
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> acheronuk: wanna fix kjsembed in the same way?
<acheronuk> ok
<clivejo> Im mopping up symbols
<BluesKaj> wondering about the nvidia bug: dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-opencl-icd-340_340.96-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb (--unpack), whether it's being worked on ...the workaround is ok , but I still get freezes
<acheronuk> there was a snappy update in the pipeline I think?
<BluesKaj> didn't see any snappy updates so far ...still have the ubuntu-drivers ppa enabled 
<clivejo> yofel: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.23.0_yakkety.html
<clivejo> kinit lintian warning :  manpage-has-errors-from-man usr/share/man/it/man8/kdeinit5.8.gz 106: warning: macro `AQ' not defined
<acheronuk> clivejo: pbuilder running on kjsembed just to check
<acheronuk> I'm practising with that
<clivejo> are you pulling in from staging-frameworks PPA?
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> its gone green on the qa page
<acheronuk> added in a hook to add the ppa for now
<clivejo> are you keeping notes?
<clivejo> how to do it?!?
<acheronuk> do what, the man pages?
<clivejo> pbuilder etc
<acheronuk> I can do
<clivejo> just helps if we can spot our documentation black holes
<acheronuk> I was planning to do something, as at the moment I'm grabbing the command out of bash history. 
<clivejo> I think once kjsembed is fixed might be safe to test these!
<acheronuk> drat W: libkf5jsembed-dev: manpage-has-errors-from-man usr/share/man/ca/man1/kjscmd5.1.gz 42: warning: macro `AQ' not defined
<clivejo> same as kinit
<acheronuk> do seem to have installed though
<clivejo> yeah, thats just a warning
<clivejo> that something "might" be wrong
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://code.launchpad.net/~acheron/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kjsembed/+merge/296956
<clivejo> merged and uploaded
 * acheronuk crosses dodecagrams
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> KCI is taking its time with kconfigwidgets
<acheronuk> yes, I saw that. made me look for a sec
<acheronuk> oh KCI?
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub
<acheronuk> thought you meant the version in staging ppa, which is slow in publishing
<acheronuk> which I had just looked at
 * acheronuk needs coffee
<clivejo> probably whats holding up KCI too
 * genii slides a fresh mug of the strong stuff over to acheronuk
<acheronuk> Ta :)
<acheronuk> looks kjsembed looks OK I think? apart from those warming which knew would be there
<clivejo> you want to try installing it?
<acheronuk> on have a VM for YY
<acheronuk> which is probably best!
<clivejo> on?
<acheronuk> on what?
<clivejo> on have a VM for YY
<clivejo> dont?
<acheronuk> bad typing! "onLY have a VM for YY"
<clivejo> VM is fine
<clivejo> just test it installs!
<acheronuk> just updating it
<clivejo> sitter: how does KCI deal with projects which only have an unstable branch?  ie how does a successful ECM build get into stable PPA?
<acheronuk> 158 packages to updgrade
<clivejo> probably better to do it in two updates
<clivejo> main archive first and reboot 
<clivejo> and then add frameworks PPA
<acheronuk> no, that was the frameworks!
<clivejo> dont think there are 158 frameworks :/
<clivejo> maybe you have a lot of dev packages etc installed
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17146751/
<clivejo> wow
<clivejo> looks like it installed ok though :)
<acheronuk> yep :)
<acheronuk> reboot
<acheronuk> rebooted. logged in. plasma running.
 * clivejo dances
<acheronuk> I don't dance, but I can cheer
<clivejo> more of a feet shuffle
<mamarley> Yay, will this get backported to Xenial too?
<clivejo> probably
<clivejo> anyone else on Yakkety care to try an install?
<mamarley> clivejo: I will try on the VM.
<mamarley> Wow, this VM boots faster than the laptop on which it is running…
<clivejo> how is that possible?
<mamarley> Less HW to initialize, I guess.
 * clivejo holds nvidia packages
<mamarley> The upgrade was clean and everything seems to work after rebooting.  Great job!
<clivejo> ok, FW5.23 running on real hardware
 * clivejo wanders off for tea
<soee> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> soee will press the backport button
<soee> clivejo: are the FW 5.23 ready in Yakkety?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I think so
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Ive just installed them on my YY install
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Installed and running good
<soee> well then, if all is ready on Yakkety lets start backporting :D
 * BluesKaj loks forward to seeing the backports loaded up with goodies
<BluesKaj> looks even
<soee> BluesKaj: well the official release is next week, so not backports update till than - only staging/landing
<BluesKaj> so i have those ppas, just need to enable them
<BluesKaj> soee,
<soee> well yes but there is nothing new yet ;)
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> yeah I suspected that was just a joke about the backporting ;-)
<BluesKaj> relaxing atm anyway ...taking a break from mowing the lawn
<soee> well i think Frameworks aren't problematic here now. Plasma 5.7 will be though - even for Yakkety as it requires Qt 5.6.1
<BluesKaj> my problem is the nvidia upgrade bug , that's about all
<soee> huh ?
<soee> what bug ?
<BluesKaj> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-opencl-icd-340_340.96-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<BluesKaj>  there is no script in the new version of the package - giving up
<soee> BluesKaj:  well there are solutions in bugreport 
<BluesKaj> there is a workaround, but it's not worth the effort
<BluesKaj> the system is workong ok atm
<BluesKaj> and if I need stability like watching movies etc, I just switch to Xenial on the other partition
<BluesKaj> my media stuff is on an outboard sata drive
<BluesKaj> ok , back to work....
<clivejo> yofel, do you have any idea how to turn off the nightly rebuild on KCI?
<clivejo> or sgclark ^
<sgclark> clivejo: disable the job that runs it?
<sgclark> would be my guess
<clivejo> what job runs it?
<sgclark> no
<sgclark> clue
<clivejo> mgmt_merger and mgmt_progenitor seem to run at 00:00
<clivejo> but I cant see what actually triggers them
<clivejo> but they are "Started by timer"
<clivejo> hi dougl
<clivejo> shadeslayer: did you add upstream projects to KCI?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: I did not?
<clivejo> oh
<soee_> Mozilla Firefox 47.0 Lands in All Supported Ubuntu OSes, and Arch Linux
<soee_> there is also Kernel update in Xenial :)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-10
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> o/
<acheronuk> Morning
<acheronuk> Why does this not exist? http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_stable_kio/ or http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio/
<acheronuk> same for some other basic things early in the build chain for 'stable'
<acheronuk> then get things in KCI like baloo failing to build in stable as build-deps can't be met
<acheronuk> Daily ISO seems installable again LP: 1587555 & LP: 1577540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1587555 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer crashed during installation" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1587555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577540 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Yakkety) "ubi-console-setup failing on yakkety images" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577540
<yofel> acheronuk: there is no "stable" for frameworks because they don't get any bugfix releases
<yofel> nobody of use seems to get how they get copied from unstable though
<acheronuk> so kio here https://launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+packages?field.name_filter=kio&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<vip> hi ho
<vip> any way to dpg -i some bleeding edge kmail package?
<vip> I'm starting to hate current kmail version :-(
<acheronuk> yofel: is destined to stay at 5.19 for xenial and absent from yakkety, and instead depend on whatever point release goes into the main archive instead?
<yofel> acheronuk: no, CI should be using CI packages - that doesn't seem to work though
<acheronuk> "yofel> nobody of use seems to get how they get copied from unstable though" I'm trying to
<yofel> OTOH, for stable the regular packages might make sense...
<yofel> sitter: what was the intention here? ^
<acheronuk> yes, I was going back and forth between the 2 in my mind
<acheronuk> as said, I noticed a fait amount reasonable early on in the build chain was failing with dep issues
<acheronuk> *fair
<acheronuk> and found there were not jobs/tasks (or whatever term KCI uses) for some of those deps
<sitter> yofel: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/32/console -> "15:29:49 Not doing a package copy because the component is not "frameworks" nor is the name whitelisted ["qca-qt5", "qapt", "debconf-kde"]"
<yofel> aaaaaaah
<yofel> thanks
<sitter> a selection of unstable builds are copied from unstable into stable upon success
<sitter> notibly the ones without a stable version
<yofel> and component depends on the namespace?
<clivejo> sitter: <yofel> and component depends on the namespace?
<sitter> I don't know what a namespace is
<sitter> component is the release package a thing is in, which loosely translates to the directory of the repo on git.debian
<sitter> s/package/set
<yofel> sitter: yes, I meant the repo directory
<clivejo> that explains a few things :)
<clivejo> sitter: can they be classifed within Jenkins rather that picking it up from the dir on Debian git?
<sitter> I don't see how you would do that in jenkins given jenkins is a passive actor WRT job construction. but sure, with sufficient amounts of code you can do anything
<clivejo> holy cow
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<yofel> actually...
<yofel> isn't the component specification also stored in kdesrc-metadata or however that's called?
<yofel> I really wonder why we're not using that at all
<yofel> clivejo: out of curiosity: did you manage to register for the eu referendum? ^^
<shadeslayer> does anyone remember the kde-l10n script we used to packge the l10n stuffs?
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<clivejo> yofel: manage to register?
<yofel> clivejo: just read an article about how the registration website for being able to vote didn't work 2 days ago or so. But that seemed more about generally unregistered people
<acheronuk> if you were already on the electoral role there was no need
<acheronuk> *roll
<clivejo> yeah, doesn’t surprise me with eGov services, but I’m already on the electoral roll
<acheronuk> "Users reported a page displaying the message "504 Gateway Time-out" instead of the online registration form."
<clivejo> LOL I was getting that trying to do my self assessment
<clivejo> but then I do tend to leave it to the last minute
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> o/
<acheronuk> hmm. daily iso still has plasma-desktop 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/yakkety-desktop-amd64.manifest
<clivejo> thats weird
<acheronuk> 5.6.4 still in proposed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<acheronuk> kactivities blocking it? I can't recall to be honest
<acheronuk> clivejo: enabling proposed http://paste.ubuntu.com/17174183/
<soee> http://www.androidauthority.com/samsung-foldable-phones-coming-soon-697791/
<soee> i have this feeling it will be like a to hot candy bar in the pocked :)
<acheronuk> sounds about as good an idea as 'wobbly windows'
<clivejo> anyone dev'ing/hacking?
<yofel> playing with containers using one eye, watching soccer with the other :P
<clivejo> thats multitasking!
<clivejo> has anyone else tested apps 16.04.1
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Waiting for backports ;)
<clivejo> push the button Marcin
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> You can do it! :D
<clivejo> I cant
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Have faith :)
<clivejo> its against my religion
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Having faith in own skills?
<clivejo> look and plan to the future 
<clivejo> learn from the past
<clivejo> 16.04 is past, 16.10 is future
<acheronuk> keep seeing 'package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger' on KCI failures, and for a lot are listed as overridden here https://lintian.debian.org/tags/package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger.html
<acheronuk> and neo has overrides
<acheronuk> *neon
<clivejo> I wonder can those be actually fixed somehow
<acheronuk> other than adding a lintian override you mean?
<clivejo> yeah, it must be warning for something
<acheronuk> sgclark's comment https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kded/5.22.0-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> yeah we can override it, but Debian warns for a reason
<acheronuk> many which they override, so obviously consider spurious or not worth fixing
<sgclark> ?
<acheronuk> sorry, I just referred clive to a comment you made on lintian overrides, and used your IRC name without thinking 
<sgclark> clivejo: acheronuk if those are about kdeinit* overrides, nothing can fix, those are very special as sitter put it
<sgclark> no worries
<clivejo> very special
<yofel> I think the point is that they're actually plugins for kdeinit, so get explicitely loaded without having to be in the so cache
<acheronuk> clivejo: point was neon have put them in for things like http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/plasma/kactivitymanagerd.git/tree/debian/kactivitymanagerd.lintian-overrides
<acheronuk> but I don't have the rationale behind such a decisionhttp://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/plasma/kactivitymanagerd.git/tree/debian/kactivitymanagerd.lintian-overrides
<acheronuk> even ones like Kcalc are filing on them http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalc/37/parsed_console/
<acheronuk> *failing 
<acheronuk> neon again overrides http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/applications/kcalc.git/tree/debian/kcalc.lintian-overrides
<clivejo> acheronuk: feel free to submit merge requests to fix them :)
<yofel> acheronuk: the system has a library cache so libs can be loaded fast when needed. Normal libs that are properly versioned etc. get recognised as such and dpkg automatically adds that trigger. 
<yofel> There here are plugins for plasma though, and don't get properly recognised as libs - as they are not proper libs
<clivejo> non proper libs
<yofel> IMO these files should not be in the public library path - which would solve the issue as dpkg wouldn't care about them. But nobody upsteam seems to care
<acheronuk> so that is lintian is warning that "this may not be recognised"?
<yofel> yep. But in our case it doesn't matter
<yofel> just an annoying false positive
<acheronuk> so from what yopu say should be overidden for these ones?
<yofel> yes
<acheronuk> yes got that. I was slower typing than you
<yofel> ^^
<acheronuk> great. if I understand the logic of the override in this case, that makes me happier
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, I can go over likely candidates tomorrow and sort changes/merges for them
 * acheronuk is tired
<clivejo> rough day?
<acheronuk> not really. just think not quite enough sleep with warm/humid nights eventually catches up with you
<acheronuk> weekend will set it right I'm sure
<clivejo> yeah this weather is draining
<clivejo> KCI seems to be very slow today
<clivejo> still 200 packages in the queue
<acheronuk> plenty to do without
<Sput> sitter, ScottK: would you guys object against moving the man page you have written for kubuntu into our repo proper?
<Sput> I mean it's GPLv2+, but it's fair to ask anyway :)
<ScottK> Sput: please do
<Sput> ScottK: thx!
<clivejo> what man page?
<yofel> quassel I assume
<clivejo> ah
<acheronuk> urgh. if I need something to finish off sending me to sleep, the debian policy manual looks an excellent candidate
<clivejo> yofel: as a temp measure could we kopy frameworks from unstable to stable PPA?
<jimarvan> helloz :D
<jimarvan> anything exciting?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hey there jimarvan
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'm just chillin mostly
<jimarvan> gn! ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-11
<mparillo> Minor annoyance, but if somebody has a fully upgraded YY, could you please open a konsole, and type. Does the block cursor seem a bit to the right?
<acheronuk> maparillo: bug with the default font in konsole I think. try changing to a different one?
<acheronuk> mparillo I mean ^^
<mparillo> acheronuk: And once again, you came to my help. Switching to Liberation Mono 10 (green on black, for old times sake), solved it for me.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Shall I put the kettle on ?
 * acheronuk will hardly ever refuse coffee
<sick_rimmit> Coffee's ready :-D
<acheronuk> Ta! lovely
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> clivejo: yes, copy them for now. That's what CI is supposed to do anyway
<clivejo> any ideas on how to automate it again?
<clivejo> without the git repo name spaces?
<acheronuk> with failures such as E: kscreen: debian-revision-should-not-be-zero 4:5.6.4+p16.10+git20160610.1449-0 would that be an issue with KCI versioning, or something to be overidden? 
<clivejo> acheronuk: they are automatically ignored by KCI
<acheronuk> so http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/37/parsed_console/ reports "Got a build failure" and is red
<acheronuk> but logs say build and debs are done, with only errors being 3 "debian-revision-should-not-be-zero" and "out-of-date-standards-version 3.9.6"
<acheronuk> KCI thinks the ppa build "failed" for which?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Valoriez are you and Scarlett going to seagl?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0d5ST8at/file_135.jpg
 * acheronuk thinks KCI has a few screws loose
<acheronuk> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): file, disk and partion management for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1920 kB, installed size 7855 kB
<acheronuk> plasma-integration unstable now needs a dep on breeze-dev. considering that KCI is building breeze with a v of 5.6.4.., should that dep be added unversioned?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> * knows KCI has a few screws loose *
<acheronuk> lol
<clivejo> few massive bolts too
<acheronuk> or the whole thing is about to fall off the wall
<acheronuk> is partitionmanager not to be updated any more? no new version since vivid
<clivejo> acheronuk: https://code.launchpad.net/~acheron/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcalc/+merge/297127
<clivejo> because its unreleased there no need to bump the ubuntu version
<acheronuk> didn't notice it had, or I would have put it back to 1
<clivejo> and this one does need a new entry - https://code.launchpad.net/~acheron/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-integration/+merge/297129
<clivejo> that version has been released to yakkety, so we shouldnt touch it
<clivejo> we need to make a brand new UNRELEASED version
<acheronuk> gotcha
<clivejo> you can bump the ubuntu version in that one
<acheronuk> stupidly, that is what I did originally, then decided to undo.
<clivejo> not stupid, just takes a while to understand the versions
<clivejo> and thats the nice thing about these merges
<acheronuk> I'll redo both then
<clivejo> did my kopy work?
<acheronuk> not sure
<clivejo> BTW Id version that breeze-dev
<clivejo> but maybe our scripts would be best doing it
<acheronuk> so something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/17224540/
<clivejo> looks good
<acheronuk> harold didn't version it on neon I notice, so I guess it's ok like that
<clivejo> ok pushed
<clivejo> and kicked KCI
<acheronuk> hope you have steel toecaps
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> oh apps 16.04.2 are available
 * clivejo wonders if korganizer is fixed
<acheronuk> yeah, I saw the pre-release email the other day
 * acheronuk has started reading them now
<clivejo> LOL
<yofel> clivejo: well, offhand 3 ideas: 1) use a trial-and-error cascade to detect what something is by existing upstream branch names. 2) wire the CI up to our KA files. 3) Wire the CI up to the upstream kdesrc metadata
<valorie> ahoneybun: did you get that flier at SELF?
<clivejo> I dont know how to implement any of them, but I prefer number 3 personally
 * clivejo wonders if we should just try and setup our own KCI?
<valorie> how is neon doing the above jobs?
<yofel> using namespaces IIRC
<valorie> ah
<valorie> is the metadata good quality?
<clivejo> they cloned debian and use their own repo and build machines
<valorie> seems like there are up and down sides to each of the alternatives
<clivejo> Im always in fear of breaking KCI
<valorie> my houseguests are gone for now, and I've caught up on sleep
<valorie> seems like weeks since I was caught-up with what's going on here
<yofel> I guess we could also try to use jenkins job settings for that. But that would mean manually setting that for all jobs (would be a one-time thing though)
<clivejo> there seems to be a build complete trigger
<clivejo> could that be used to do the kopy
<yofel> no, IIRC the tooling chain itself triggers that
<yofel> well, "no" IIRC
<clivejo> acheronuk: any more merge requests?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-06-12
<clivejo> only 744 jobs in the queue
<acheronuk> still 578 if I'm reading that right
<renee77> hey all :)
<renee77> did not forgot you been very busy exploring kernel config and configuration settings and hardware :D
<renee77> I was reading about dmcrypt and luks, is there any reason to encrypt your disks? Assuming it will not get stolen and not doing illegal activity?
<clivejo> lots and lots of package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger errors
<acheronuk> yes? great!
<clivejo> acheronuk: if you have time feel free to submit merge requests
<clivejo> Ill be away for a few hours but will review and push them when I get a chance
<clivejo> at least they are failing for genuine packaging issues now
<acheronuk> I'll be having Sun lunch and a few drinks shortly, so I make no promises....
<acheronuk> yes, I got a bit fed up looking just to find something other than fixable
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> anyone else seeing the jenkins logo is missing on KCI
<yofel> shows up here
 * clivejo kicks KCI
 * clivejo shrugs
<clivejo> not loading for me
 * clivejo wonders where oxygen-icons5 got an epoch
<clivejo> oxygen-icons5 - 4:5.21.0+p16.10+git20160504.0505-0
<clivejo> Ill delete that from PPA
<clivejo> yofel: Not doing a package copy because the component is not "frameworks" nor is the name whitelisted ["qca-qt5", "qapt", "debconf-kde"]
<clivejo> there is a whitelist somewhere?
<jimarvan> ahoy!
<clivejo> hi jimarvan
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo, jimarvan
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<yofel> seems so, dunno where though
<jimarvan> anything exciting today?
<clivejo> too humid for excitement
<acheronuk> clivejo: yofel: line 35? https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/ci-tooling/kci/ppa_copy_package.rb
<acheronuk> copy_sources = %w(qca-qt5 qapt debconf-kde)
<clivejo> yeah but where does it define that?
<clivejo> could we create a frameworks whitelist to get it to copy them agian
<acheronuk> that copys sources is the definition isn't it?
<acheronuk> ruby is not my thing
<acheronuk> %w is just defining that array of items?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> o/
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> same as ["qca-qt5", "qapt", "debconf-kde"]
<clivejo> but where does it whitelist those
<acheronuk> in that line
<clivejo> thats defining what gets copied
<clivejo> we could add "frameworks" to that
<clivejo> but where do we define what is a qapt or framework
<acheronuk> hmmm...
<acheronuk> not wuite what I thought at first glance
<acheronuk> *quite
<clivejo> the previous method was to pick it up from the debian git repro
<clivejo> but we dont have those namespaces in LP
<acheronuk> yes, I gathered from the other day
<clivejo> but I wonder how qapt is defined
<acheronuk> the check is 'if !copy_sources.include?(name)'
<acheronuk> so it's checking 'name' against inclusion in that copy_sources array, which is hard coded in the previous line
<acheronuk> and presumably 'name' is simply the package name it's checking whether to do a copy on, so it's just checking that against the array list?
<clivejo> DCI used the name - http://dci.pangea.pub/view/Frameworks/
<clivejo> uses
<acheronuk> so it's looking of either those few package name exceptions, or inclusion in component frameworks
<acheronuk> *'for either of those'
<acheronuk> I'm probably better looking at this when I haven't had a few Sunday pm 'refreshments'.
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> that might help!
<acheronuk> yes lol
<acheronuk> ENV['COMPONENT'] is set where at what stage?
<acheronuk> how much of this KCI code to you actually have control of?
<clivejo> acheronuk: I dont know
<clivejo> me personally I can just push buttons
<acheronuk> who has the 'edit code' button I wonder?
<clivejo> well sgclark forked the code and somehow mod it
<clivejo> ah, Ive found the nightly timer thats triggering the builds
<clivejo> 0 0 * * *
<soee> :)
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/
<clivejo> Im going to disable it for the time being
<acheronuk> good
<clivejo> that management job triggers the merges
<clivejo> and the mergers trigger the builds
<clivejo> if it gets any slower its going to stop!
<clivejo> ah, it was problem with Opera Turbo why I dont have Jenkins logo 
<acheronuk> not sure I've ever enabled that
<clivejo> it compresses images
<clivejo> but must be broken
<acheronuk> ah yes, I remember now. was thinking of the new built in VPN
 * clivejo wonders has he actually stopped KCI or just an illusion
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/35/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: wonder if I could hack my M1-M5 keys to be media keys
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #431: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #439: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #359: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #482: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #406: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #401: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #436: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #159: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #133: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #229: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #213: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #225: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #157: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #35: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #148: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #139: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #156: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #194: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #444: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #495: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #433: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #32: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #50: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #44: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #72: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #161: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #38: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #236: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #208: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #45: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #237: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #476: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #124: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #226: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #234: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #477: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #308: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #381: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #497: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #508: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #59: FAILURE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #36: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #47: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #498: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #38: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #435: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #60: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #400: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidletime build #28: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidletime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #14: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #42: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #45: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #35: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #35: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #227: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #13: UNSTABLE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #22: UNSTABLE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #43: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #44: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #44: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #32: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #32: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #326: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #99: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #399: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #33: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #16: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #135: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #137: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #116: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #165: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #103: UNSTABLE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #59: UNSTABLE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #54: UNSTABLE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #155: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #59: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #56: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #16: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #352: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #31: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #129: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #102: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #108: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #108: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #31: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #391: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #150: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #361: UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #99: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #166: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #314: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #96: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #157: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #151: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #451: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #165: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #105: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #364: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #473: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #455: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #125: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #41: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #27: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #95: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #97: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #415: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #393: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #48: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #49: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/49/
<santa_> acheronuk: I have just re-starged frameworks 5.35, I forgot to merge
<santa_> autopkgtests results here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. figured that could be the case; though differences are not huge IIRC
<santa_> yeah, only 3 packages with changes
<santa_> one dropping a patch upstreamed + 2 adding gperf to build depends
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #458: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/458/
<santa_> acheronuk: I have also copied plasma to backports, looking forward to get 5.10.1
<acheronuk> oh, right
<acheronuk> santa_: I backported the fix for the major screenlocker bug
<acheronuk> so that should be there
<acheronuk> there are a few others, but not show stoppers
<santa_> I was going to copy them yesterday, but...
<santa_> http://www.rocknrock.com/events/uncategorized/slayer-en-a-coruna-2/
<santa_> acheronuk: which package?
<acheronuk> oh! :)
<acheronuk> kscreenlocker. I build the zesty package in staging and copied to backports-landing, so if you just copied now, the fixed package should be there.
<santa_> ah, great
<acheronuk> oh, wait. :(
<acheronuk> santa_: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+sourcepub/7867947/+listing-archive-extra
<acheronuk> copied now. I forgot it depwaited last night on the build as ppa deps were a bit messed up
<acheronuk> I changed that and rebuilt, but forgot to copy
<santa_> yeah, I was upsgrading, but didn't get it yet
<santa_> thanks for taking care of that
<acheronuk> santa_: no problem. that one seem urgent enough to backport. getting locked out of your session is NOT good!
<santa_> acheronuk: oh, by the way, weegie is almost running without hard disk space
<acheronuk> grrr. various things keep eating it up!
<santa_> if someone more clueful than me about weegie disk usage could free it up a bit would be nice
<santa_> besides that docs and the status pages I don't know what else is there eating hard disk space
<acheronuk>  I struggled to work it out last time I looked
<santa_> one of the very ugly things about the status pages scripts is the fact that it doesn't handle caching well
<santa_> among other things
<acheronuk> Riddell: weegie is running out of space, and by far the biigest use seems to be 22G in neon's home?
<acheronuk> santa_: do you know if we are going to want to build these? https://cgit.kde.org/extra-cmake-modules.git/commit/?id=c837f58d505bfbfedb39288b839a62a6e9f1d1bf
<acheronuk> after that ECM change, many KCI builds are now 'unstable' with 'KCI-W :: QCH , API documentation in QCH format (for e.g. Qt Assistant, Qt Creator & KDevelop)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #489: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/489/
<santa_> acheronuk: I guess we should, qch files are docs to view in qt assistant iirc
<acheronuk> so maybe try on one package, and see where it wants to place them
<santa_> acheronuk: I guess you would get at least an extra qch file, which probably should be in the -dev package since it would be the api documentation meant to be read by devels
<acheronuk> right. no big hurry, but it irks me to see the extras in artful [fix] tab in KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #123: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #199: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #100: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #228: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #42: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #36: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #209: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #229: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #37: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #68: FAILURE in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #43: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #210: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #69: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #230: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #211: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #70: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #212: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #39: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #231: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/231/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1563: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1563/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1563: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1563/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1563: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1563/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1563: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1563/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #46: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1564: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1564/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1564: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1564/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1564: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1564/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1564: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1564/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #432: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #138: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #153: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #315: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #125: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #106: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #33: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #48: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #118: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #179: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #470: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #135: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdnssd build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdnssd/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #114: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #425: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #428: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #382: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #361: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #378: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #380: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #316: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #464: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #430: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #394: FAILURE in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #401: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #136: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #128: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #36: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #16: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #117: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #406: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #446: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #235: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #352: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #60: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #393: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #350: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #143: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #84: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #14: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #127: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidletime build #29: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidletime/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #45: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #113: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/107/
<mparillo> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_staging/5.35_artful_retry_builds.pdf
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #15: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #316: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #15: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/15/
<mparillo> Does that mean that KF 5.35 is in staging-frameworks?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #171: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #117: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/117/
<mparillo> It looks that way: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks?field.series_filter=artful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #57: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #166: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #182: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #55: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #44: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #60: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #46: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #156: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #33: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #105: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #139: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #38: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #46: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #44: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #154: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #471: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #96: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #126: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #119: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #49: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #180: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #136: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdnssd build #27: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdnssd/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #202: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #223: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #37: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #35: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #45: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #33: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #327: FAILURE in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #362: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #298: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #402: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #317: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #426: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #379: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #429: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #381: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #465: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #431: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #402: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #129: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #137: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #383: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #446: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #368: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #118: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #395: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #400: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #236: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #407: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #17: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #100: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #85: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #447: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #61: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #394: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #128: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #144: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #433: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #114: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #31: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #19: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #84: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidletime build #30: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidletime/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #34: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #465: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #167: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #172: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #155: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #136: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #130: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #180: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #16: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #58: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #22: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #43: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #157: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #36: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #183: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #37: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #61: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #458: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #433: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #45: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #39: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #428: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #118: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #350: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #353: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #46: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #328: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #351: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #26: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #403: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #466: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #369: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #299: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #44: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #177: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #447: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #116: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #401: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #203: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #224: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #101: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #460: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #459: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #137: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #344: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #436: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #434: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #351: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #429: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #33: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #106: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #130: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #20: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #117: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #365: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #353: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #443: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #90: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #167: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #152: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #461: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #345: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #437: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #104: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #35: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #444: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #366: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #354: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #158: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #140: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #362: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #362: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #159: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #363: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #124: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #363: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #378: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #437: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #456: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #483: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #474: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #496: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #445: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #393: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #456: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #434: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #432: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #459: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #404: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #125: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #131: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #113: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #100: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #104: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #141: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #132: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #149: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #457: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #394: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #457: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #475: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #435: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #379: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #438: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #484: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #497: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #433: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #460: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #446: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/446/
<clivejo> who broke KCI?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #405: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #37: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #22: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #33: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #431: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #141: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #440: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #114: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #360: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #407: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #443: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #413: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #101: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #132: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #105: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #134: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #167: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #106: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #432: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #441: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #408: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #361: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #444: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #414: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #394: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #378: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #153: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #98: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/105/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, not guilty
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #379: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #395: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #99: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #106: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #416: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #80: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #166: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #408: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #417: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #409: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #126: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #490: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/490/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> why is there no cryptkeeper package on Zesty and after?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #127: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #491: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #200: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #33: ABORTED in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/33/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=853725
<ubottu> Debian bug 853725 in ftp.debian.org "RM: cryptkeeper -- RoQA; sets password to "p" if used with current encfs" [Normal,Open]
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> whooooo
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> that's horrible
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I find no alternative to it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 😞
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: install plasma vault - http://cukic.co/2017/03/09/vault-for-the-privacy-of-your-data/
 * clivejo wonders why menus are present in kmail, but not in Kontact :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/15/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo, thanks, I'll look into it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #17: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #17: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/17/
<santa_> acheronuk: it's just me or this frameworks staging caused more kci breakage than usual?
<acheronuk> santa_: don't think so. it's usually a mess
<acheronuk> santa_: I would advise in future pushing ECM to git first, and let KCI build the bumped version of that, before pushing to the other framework repos
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #100: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #151: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/151/
<santa_> acheronuk: that could be a workaround. you usually fix this manually?
<santa_> i.e. poking rebuilds and such?
<acheronuk> at the moment I'm making sure every package has tried a build at least once. then running the retry script to build in the background. THEN when KCI next tries the builds, they should go magically green. :)
<santa_> how do you do this "at the moment I'm making sure every package has tried a build at least once." ?
<acheronuk> run the retry script and note which is still at 5.34+gitsomething. poke those
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/18/
<acheronuk> santa_: there has gotta be a better way to do this
<santa_> sure I guess I will try to figure something out one of these days
<acheronuk> it would eventually over a few nights, and some poking fix itself. but ATM I'm just trying to shorten that process
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #28: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #101: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/152/
<acheronuk> maybe another option would be a git-push script that did it in stages. i.e. push each frameworks tier, paused say an hr to let all builds run and publish, then push the next tier
<santa_> that would be something to consider
<santa_> another couple of ideas I would like to put on the table
<santa_> a) adding the staging ppas as dependencies for the ppa:kubuntu-ci/unstable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #101: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/101/
<santa_> b) when we do a staging: pause the ci, push the changes to the ci, copy the packages from staging, unpause the ci
<santa_> the b) seems worth a try, what do you think?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #409: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/409/
<santa_> let me correct a typo
<santa_> b) when we do a staging: pause the ci, push the changes to git, copy the packages from staging, unpause the ci
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #468: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/29/
<acheronuk> santa_: I do sometimes copy a few packages over 1st. low level deps like ECM, the kde4libs, libgames. just to reduce the initial breakage level 
<acheronuk> does not harm as they are rapidly superseded
<santa_> maybe we could just copy them all
<acheronuk> usually I forget though. and only remember when the breakage is under way :/
<acheronuk> we could
<santa_> let's try that in the next staging
<acheronuk> ok :)
<santa_> if that goes well we could even try a) since that would be even less time consuming
<acheronuk> true
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #102: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/27/
<acheronuk> santa_: plus that would save copying over 5 architectures to KCI, when we only want amd64 in there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #410: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/410/
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm not sure how the kopypackages script is going to behave, because we would be copying from a ppa that supports several architectures to other which suports just one
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #469: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/469/
<santa_> so if I'm not mistaken copying a package for, let's say armhf to the kubuntu ci unstable would be "impossibru" if my understanding of launchpad's ppa's is correct
<acheronuk> I *think* it just copies what is there in the source ppa, even if the destination is set not to build those
<santa_> if that's the case we could just tweak the kopypackages script
<acheronuk> I *think* that is what happened when I copied say staging to landing at a point when landing had not had the extra arch enabled?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #428: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/428/
<santa_> apparently the backports-landing ppa has the 'exotic' archs enabled
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/28/
<acheronuk> it has now.
<acheronuk> not sure who enabled them all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/16/
<santa_> not me iirc
 * acheronuk blames simon
<santa_> I don't remember also when we enabled all for the staging ppa's but that's a good thing to have due to symbols files and such
<acheronuk> yep. unfortunately I think we then keep those extra arches copying accross :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #429: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/429/
<santa_> if I have some time I will try to solve that doubts
<santa_> probably after operation coherence
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #392: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #393: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #459: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #460: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #452: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/452/
<ahoneybun> oh flexiondotorg is in here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #453: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #28: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #35: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #31: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #885: SUCCESS in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/885/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #51: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/36/
<ahoneybun> yea wayland is not ready lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #33: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #36: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #24: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #25: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #17: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #43: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #35: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #21: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen-icons5/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #40: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #73: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/17/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #509: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #499: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #37: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #51: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #50: FAILURE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #50: FAILURE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #22: FAILURE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #49: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #35: FAILURE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #35: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #35: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #35: FAILURE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #28: FAILURE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #40: FAILURE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #35: FAILURE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #31: FAILURE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #32: FAILURE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khelpcenter build #36: FAILURE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khelpcenter/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #41: FAILURE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #31: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #227: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #105: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/45/
<mparillo> KF 5.35 is running fine in AA with staging. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks?field.series_filter=artful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #238: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/190/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: clivejo if people are looking for builds of Babe-Qt for Neon could I point them to the CI on LP?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #50: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #23: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #58: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/23/
 * ahoneybun looks at the full queue KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #36: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #50: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #106: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #29: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #36: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #18: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #36: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #32: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #22: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #41: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #42: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #331: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #24: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #51: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #59: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #36: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #32: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #36: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #12: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #39: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #22: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khelpcenter build #37: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khelpcenter/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #33: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #74: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #35: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #41: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #332: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #239: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #19: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #500: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #42: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #36: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #28: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #15: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #39: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #20: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #46: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #160: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #37: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdnssd build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdnssd/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #16: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #161: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #24: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #38: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #17: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #26: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #370: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #284: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #50: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #35: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #158: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #19: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidletime build #31: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidletime/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #48: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #38: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #20: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #38: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #17: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #17: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #38: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #17: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #29: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #33: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #44: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/36/
<blaze> can anybody here try right-clicking on any item in the app menu/launcher (plasma 5.10)?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/28/
<blaze> crashes plasma for me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #17: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/45/
<acheronuk> blaze: fine here
<acheronuk> blaze: plasma 5.10 from where? on what release?
<blaze> zesty with backports
<acheronuk> blaze: hmmmmm.... this is in my zesty VM. http://i.imgur.com/VWj964s.png
<acheronuk> I'm on artful on real hardware
<acheronuk> X11? wayland?
<blaze> x11, radeonsi if it matters
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/35/
<acheronuk> BT or errors from crash? not that they are often that meaningful
<blaze> can't find the kde crash handler, probably need to relogin
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/15/
<blaze> acheronuk: BT :p http://paste.ubuntu.com/24791906/
<acheronuk> hmmm. apstreamqt
<acheronuk> blaze: can't see anything obvious this sec :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo how do I install plasma Vault in Zesty?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1565: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1565/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1565: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1565/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1565: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1565/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1565: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1565/
<yofel> ahoneybun: no, I haven't moved any of the docs yet. I'm still waiting for your reply on what files exactly I should be deploying (or motivation for create that docker image for that matter)
<yofel> *to create
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #33: FIXED in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #60: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #37: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #52: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #34: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khelpcenter build #38: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khelpcenter/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #37: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #44: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #37: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #40: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #33: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #23: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #30: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #37: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #13: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #37: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #30: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #52: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #52: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #53: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #25: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #24: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #45: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #39: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/39/
<blaze> acheronuk: wow, krunner crashes too, lol http://paste.ubuntu.com/24792819/
<acheronuk> odd. I have not managed to crash 5.10 other than a few freezes, that went away when I reset my nvidia config
 * acheronuk waits patiently for 5.10.1 to be released
<sitter> that is a crash in appstreamqt, 5.10.1 cannot possibly fix that
<acheronuk> sitter: didn't necessary think it would. those statements are not related in that sense.
<acheronuk> I'm just waiting for 5.10.1 in general
<sitter> my point is blaze needs to file a bug report
<acheronuk> don't disagree ther
<acheronuk> *there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #75: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/75/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #40: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #454: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #76: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/76/
<ahoneybun> yofel: the master and 16.04-LTS branches on github
<ahoneybun> make d.k.org/1604 and d.k.org/1704
<yofel> okay, and I'll deploy the build folder from git directly, okay?
<ahoneybun> yea that's the easiest
<ahoneybun> I just forgot the kubuntu user passwd
<yofel> ack
<ahoneybun> and kinda how you set it up
<yofel> doesn't have one, you login with your user then sudo -u kubuntu -i to that
<ahoneybun> I've gotten a bit better at using apache2 and such for my personal projects to try to help
<ahoneybun> but I think it asks for the kubuntu passwd no?
<yofel> well, my setup involved building the docs myself, which is rather incompatible with the way you do things
<yofel> so I'll jsut do a git hard reset and deploy what you put there
<ahoneybun> there docs are also building on travis CI (or should be
<yofel> no, sudo will ask for *your* password
<yofel> su asks the other one, which doesn't exist
<ahoneybun> ahhh it does
<ahoneybun> ack
<ahoneybun> https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
<ahoneybun> if we could get that to intergate so manual work would be minimal at this point
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #22: ABORTED in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #38: ABORTED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/38/
<yofel> hm, yeah, could possibly do that.. I would favor that over keeping build artifacts in git as well
<ahoneybun> artifacts?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #168: NOW UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/168/
<yofel> build result
<ahoneybun> mm alright
<ahoneybun> master right now is 17.04
<yofel> otoh, at that point those won't matter, so feel free to keep them
<yofel> ack
<ahoneybun> well right now master is the current release really
<ahoneybun> bad planning on my part
<ahoneybun> working towards 17.10
<ahoneybun> well then making a 17.04 branch started travis building all 3
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#11 (kubuntu-17.04 - a3b58e8 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/kubuntu-17.04
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/239933328
<ahoneybun> oh that does work
<ahoneybun> \o/
<blaze> acheronuk: no wonder appstream is the direct cause of those crashes, because after I disabled Software Center krunner plugin there're no crashes anymore
<blaze> these*
<ahoneybun> hey blaze
<blaze> ahoneybun: hi
<ahoneybun> crashes of Discover?
<blaze> plasma and krunner (5.10)
<ahoneybun> odd have not see that 
<blaze> maybe some certain metadata files are causing this
<acheronuk> blaze: at the moment I can't make that krunner crash :/
<blaze> acheronuk: after I installed plasma-discover I cannot reproduce it too, even after uninstalling it againg nothing happens :p
<acheronuk> blaze: wut? lol
<acheronuk> blaze: that at least gives some food for though for diagnosis anyway
<blaze> maybe crash happens if there is no appstream index at all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #43: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #43: FIXED in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/43/
<blaze> btw found it here ~/.cache/discover
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #58: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #42: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #20: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #41: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #162: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #333: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/333/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> so... I think I'm going to release what we have KA's git as 2.0 :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1566: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1566/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1566: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1566/
<genii> Were there some important updates to Xenial yesterday? Every night I run updates and shut down. Today kwin was in a continuous crashloop until I dropped to commandline and ran updates again, restarted sddm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1566: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1566/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1566: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1566/
<genii> Maybe it was something in the graphics drivers PPA :-/
<acheronuk> maybe. did not notice anything else big
<acheronuk> santa_: thank you
<santa_> genii: there was that plasma update to 5.8.7, if I'm not mistaken, you can check /var/log/apt/history.log to see what you have updated yesterday
<acheronuk> yesterday?
 * acheronuk loses track of the days
<santa_> I think indeed I copied the thing from backports-landing yesterday
<genii> acheronuk: At EOD I do sudo -i then apt-get update && apt-get -y dist-upgrade && apt-get autoremove && sync && shutdown -h now
<mamarley> genii: I doubt it.  There haven't been any NVIDIA releases in a few weeks now.
<santa_> genii: are you using the backports ppa? or just a plain xenial?
<genii> lemme check
<genii> Yes, backports
<santa_> have you checked the apt history to confirm that you got the plasma 5.8.7 update yesterday?
<genii> My PPA list http://paste.ubuntu.com/24794305/
<genii> work, afk
<santa_> ok, let us know later
<BluesKaj> wonder how long my entry level nvidia geforce210 will be supported, the 340 driver is already classified as legacy 
<santa_> interesting that list of ppa's
<genii> The only thing it upgraded yesterday was Upgrade: libtasn1-6:amd64 (4.7-3ubuntu0.16.04.1, 4.7-3ubuntu0.16.04.2)
<genii> !info libtasn1-6
<ubottu> libtasn1-6 (source: libtasn1-6): Manage ASN.1 structures (runtime). In component main, is important. Version 4.10-1.1 (artful), package size 37 kB, installed size 116 kB
<genii> Hm
<genii> Pastebin of what it upgraded last night, and what it upgraded just earlier before I restarted sddm https://paste.ubuntu.com/24794362/
<genii> Going to reboot, back in a bit
<BluesKaj> can't pin down what's wrong in fstab, all enrties seem normal, but it takes Artful a full 90secs to boot to to the login page 
<BluesKaj> yet it takes debian only about 10secs with similar entries 
<genii> BluesKaj: Is your Debian also running systemd ?
<BluesKaj> genii,  yes
<genii> Hm
<BluesKaj> yeah I'm running stretch 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #46 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #46: ABORTED in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bluedevil build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bluedevil/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #24: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #120: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #53: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #39: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #40: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #37: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #206: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #34: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-pa build #25: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-pa/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #36: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #16: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #42: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #125: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #229: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #51: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #32: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #15: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #53: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #78: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #45: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #125: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #261: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #65: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #64: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwayland-integration build #64: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwayland-integration/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kinfocenter build #19: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kinfocenter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #425: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #135: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #105: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #95: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #29: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #32: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #166: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #23: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #49: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #334: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #96: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #62: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #41: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #44: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #379: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #20: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #429: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #445: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #134: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #46: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #35: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #199: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #53: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #52: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #16: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #15: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #21: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #42: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #207: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-nm build #49: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-nm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #52: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #230: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #123: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #167: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #32: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #262: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #180: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bluedevil build #14: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bluedevil/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #51: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #28: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #126: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #38: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #66: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #97: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #335: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #185: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #430: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #107: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #37: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #43: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #208: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #50: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #38: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #132: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #45: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #380: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #186: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #40: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-pa build #26: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-pa/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #42: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #17: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #27: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #41: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #25: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #402: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #52: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #46: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #38: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-nm build #50: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-nm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #47: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #17: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #43: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #10: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #52: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #209: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #187: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #29: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #44: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #39: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/58/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.10.1.php
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #262: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #11: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #263: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #232: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #213: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #22: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #37: FAILURE in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #71: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #54: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #60: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksysguard build #41: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksysguard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #233: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #214: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #52: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #334: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #163: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #23: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #387: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #164: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #335: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #38: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #49: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #40: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #21: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksysguard build #42: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksysguard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #72: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #47 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<clivejo> plasma incoming
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #47: ABORTED in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #18: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #72: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_milou build #54: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_milou/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #22: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #31: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/31/
<mamarley> You guys have been doing a great job with getting new releases packaged quickly!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #19: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/19/
<clivejo> Rik and Santa have been working hard in the background
 * acheronuk was loitering with intent on #plasma
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_milou build #55: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_milou/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #48 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #47: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #23: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #73: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #20: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/20/
<clivejo> acheronuk: intent for what?
<valorie> acheronuk: update the topic here?
<valorie> I'm trying to edit https://community.kde.org/index.php?title=Plasma/Package and getting totally confused
<valorie> oops, https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu
<acheronuk> clivejo: intent to grabs the tars
<acheronuk> I was on there for the Plasma 5.11 kickoff meeting anyway :P
<acheronuk> s/on/loitering
<santa_> acheronuk: are you going to stage .1 for artful?
<santa_> atm we have on the table:
<santa_> fw 5.35 (not officially released yet), plasma 5.10.1 and apps 17.04.2 (not released yet)
<acheronuk> santa_: .1 already done. staging for zesty backports is building
<santa_> ok
<santa_> going to set up the iron hand then
<acheronuk> ok. wanted to get .1 done aspa, so can land that in backports and do a nice website post
<acheronuk> *asap
<santa_> ok, after that regarding uploads to the archive I would go for frameworks 5.35 once it's released this weekend
<santa_> once that's done we could start to think what to do with apps, which is the most outdated package collection we have atm
<acheronuk> sounds sensible. and stage apps 17.04.2 in the meantime
 * acheronuk glares at launchpad
<acheronuk> I'm now getting accepted emails for stuff I uploaded over an hr ago!
<acheronuk> sigh....
<valorie> artful alpha one at the end of the month
<valorie> getting the above done would have us in good shape for that
<valorie> how about applications that aren't in apps 17.04.x?
<acheronuk> might want to also be a preliminary re-work of the settings packages, and default apps as well
<valorie> !info peruse
<ubottu> Package peruse does not exist in artful
<acheronuk> or at least one of those 2 if both is too much
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> bug #1663675
<ubottu> bug 1663675 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Please package Peruse" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663675
<acheronuk> clivejo tried
<valorie> can't that be synced from Debian now?
<acheronuk> not in debian AFAIK
<santa_> https://packages.qa.debian.org/p/peruse.html :|
<acheronuk> 404 :/
<acheronuk> latte-dock would be nice as well, if they ever stabalise a new release
 * acheronuk shrugs
<valorie> looks like they wanted to accept it, but clivejo didn't have time to finish the details they wanted
<santa_> valorie: I'm not sure in how much good shape the apps are going to be at the end of the month, since there's going to be a myriad of them in the new queue
<valorie> do we have a new packager who could pick this up?
<santa_> but I think we will have decent frameworks and plasma versions
<valorie> santa_: sure, but it's just alpha 1
<valorie> we mainly want to be sure our main stuff is working
<valorie> by beta 1 we should be closer to done, right?
<santa_> yeah, still would be nice to get the apps things sorted out asap
 * santa_ refrains to ponder about beta 1 yet XD
<valorie> heh
<santa_> but I think we may have a good release
<valorie> just trying to keep the larger cycle in mind
<valorie> oh, I know we will!
<santa_> I think it would be nice to get plasma 5.11 since that's going to be lts
<santa_> and having outdated software usually results in bad reviews in the press
<santa_> while having modern versions is usually seen as a good thing
<clivejo> valorie: I don't have time to knit pick over stuff that is not a valid reason not to upload
<acheronuk> santa_: plasma 5.12 will be LTS
<santa_> not 5.11? :|
<acheronuk> santa_: decided at plasma meeting today
<santa_> oh
<acheronuk> and 5.11 will come too late in artful IMO
<acheronuk> but we can have it ready for backports almost instantly
<clivejo> ahoneybun: did you write to the release team?
<acheronuk> clivejo: no new PIM accepted. our stuff is now on page 2 mostly :(
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=&memo=28&start=28
<valorie> I can write to teh release team, but need links of stuff that I should refer to
<clivejo> valorie: see link Rik posted
<valorie> looking at it
<clivejo> and I told Aaron this the other day
<valorie> is that all of them?
<valorie> clivejo: I've been slacking, sorry
<clivejo> the last 10
<valorie> I'm the RM, so I should do this
<clivejo> Rohan uploaded them on the 2nd May
<valorie> excluding python-deprecation, correct?
<clivejo> they are just splits from existing source packages
<clivejo> I can see no reason for them not to be accpeted
<clivejo> yet we been waiting over a month now, for no valid reason
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yeah sorry clivejo just been busy
<acheronuk> I was unable to tell Andy they were *super* urgent, and stay honest.
<valorie> writing it now, at https://notes.kde.org/p/release-team_email
<clivejo> we should not have to beg/pester/pester just to get in the basic packages
<clivejo> well they aren't super urgent, but we only have a certain amount of time to contribute
<clivejo> and seeing the sitting there for over a month now is soul destroying and feels like a total waste of time
<acheronuk> I think the why is that Andy is snowed under with other stuff, and as a new archive admin wants to not stint on proper reviews.
<valorie> thoughts on it so far?
<clivejo> I understand that, and Andy has been very good so far, he is only doing his job
<valorie> andy's irc nick?
<valorie> apw?
<clivejo> yes, apw
<valorie> k
<valorie> someone ack the email and I'll send
<acheronuk> 2 secs
<clivejo> I can't get on it
<acheronuk> valorie: how about that addition?
<ahoneybun> looks fine
<valorie> your identity doesn't work?
<valorie> what addition?
<valorie> oh, good
<acheronuk> valorie: does it not show?
<valorie> yep
<valorie> bit slow out here on the deck
<valorie> ok, sending
<acheronuk> ok. just that we know why really
<valorie> I'm sure they are slammed with the move from unity to gnome, and losing team members
<acheronuk> + we will have a few more new ones soon!
<valorie> yes
<valorie> sent
 * acheronuk hides
<valorie> they aren't gonna be mad at YOU
<valorie> I doubt they'll be mad at any of us, it just moves up on their long todo
<valorie> lordy, I love this laptop, but it sure uses battery quickly
<acheronuk> s76?
<valorie> yup
<valorie> I'm sure chrome and folding@home don't help!
<ahoneybun> that would be Ubuntu lol
<valorie> cooler here in teh house anyway, but it sure smells good outside
<valorie> some shrub we have is flowering
<valorie> very fragrant
<clivejo> my neighbour is spreading slurry, this too is very fragrant
<clivejo> Max likes to roll in it and use it like after shave
<valorie> oh nice
<valorie> bull slurry?
<wxl> ewwwww
<clivejo> bovine yes
<clivejo> wxl:  yeah, then wonders why noone wants to pet him!
<wxl> ewwwwwww
<acheronuk> jet wash him!
<valorie> just what I was thinking
<valorie> give your yard a few nutrients
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> nearly there: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.10.1_zesty.html
<valorie> nice!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/aDWPBsw.png
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ^^^ a quick test in a VM
<clivejo> it's alive!!
<acheronuk> kopying to backports-landing for testing now. will take a while to publish, maybe
<acheronuk> clivejo: not dead yet!
<acheronuk> valorie DarinMiller mparillo ahoneybun santa_ et al.
<acheronuk> plasma 5.10.1 in backports-landing for zesty. please test
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I would but phone wifi is crap
<valorie> doing
<wxl> allah is not doing, plasma is doing
<valorie> lol
<acheronuk> yikes!
<valorie> freakin wxl-troll
<valorie> <3
<wxl> i'm a benevolent troll tho :)
<valorie> restart in a min, once I finish reading #plasma
<acheronuk> valorie: good luck! was a looooooooooooooooong meeting!
<valorie> I was already partly done
<valorie> and I'm a fast reader
<mparillo> acheronuk: 5.10.1 is going to backports for ZZ before the Archive for AA?
<ahoneybun> 5.10.1 was uploaded for AA already
<ahoneybun> I saw the emails
<acheronuk> mparillo: 5.10.1 is building in the archive for AA now. some of it has already migrated
<mparillo> And we still need a MotU for the gray: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.10.1_artful_retry_builds.pdf
<mparillo> Hmm, looks as if PIM 16.12.3 arrived in my ZZ VM
<acheronuk> PIM 16.12.3 has been in backports for ages
<mparillo> Hmm, I think I have spun up this VM within the last week or so.
<mparillo> And speaking of spin-up, Discover in a VM really gets my fan spinning.
<valorie> acheronuk: i wish you had spoken up a bit more for Kubuntu
<valorie> our input is valuable
<clivejo> spoken up a bit more?
<acheronuk> valorie: how?
 * clivejo thinks acheronuk does a great job, considering the lack of thanks and hassles he gets in return!
<mparillo> acheronuk: Thanks!
<acheronuk> things moslty went in a direction that was ok for us, so seemed not to much need
 * ahoneybun wonders why his meta key does not work for application launcher
<acheronuk> *too much needed
<valorie> no, during the meet
<valorie> even like, "that's cool for us in Kubuntu"
<valorie> since it seems the Suse folks were setting the agenda
<valorie> anyway, not done reading
<valorie> back to it
<acheronuk> if I have no need to say anything, I tend to keep quiet
<acheronuk> on things like that, anyway :P
<valorie> k
<valorie> well, Qt is the real bugaboo so far -- both upstream and in Ubuntu
<valorie> hoping that Simon in Debian can poke that along
<ahoneybun> ahh now GNOME Shell is the default in the live iso
<acheronuk> should be plasma.... 
<valorie> which iso?
<acheronuk> gnome I hope!
<ahoneybun> the Ubuntu desktop one
<acheronuk> 'THE' iso
<valorie> haha
<acheronuk> official
<ahoneybun> not sure if I could deal with a brown and orange plasma lol
<valorie> I see you did speak up at the vital moment, +1
<valorie> oh god no brown
<ahoneybun> xD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #886: SUCCESS in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/886/
<acheronuk> valorie: yep. for the most I let them chase their tails ;)
<santa_> I'm on plasma 5.10.1 for zesty now, installed from backports-landing
<mparillo> acheronuk: All is good. Is there a phab task? Otherwise, kinfocenter reports 17.04 with Plasma 5.10.1, and I tested krunner, the kicker application launcher, konsole, dolphin, system settings system monitor and all at least come up normally in a VM.
<acheronuk> great. If people can test, then hopefully can get that pushed shortly. tommorow sometime perhaps
<ahoneybun> I'll get it downloaded once I get home
<acheronuk> mparillo: ummm. no. I've been trying to get it all built, so not thought about a phab task!
<mparillo> So, I should remove the  (excl. PIM) in the Backports ZZ column for Apps 16.12.3 in the status tracking: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
<acheronuk> mparillo: yes.  http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-pim-update-now-available-for-zesty-zapus-17-04/
<mparillo> Thank you. So, I will remove that note from the backports, but for the AA Archive, I see red: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_archive/16.12.3_artful_retry_builds.pdf
<acheronuk> yes, as we are waiting on thsoe new queue approvals
<acheronuk> right. time to say goodnight here
<acheronuk> please test and give feeback if you can
<acheronuk> hopefully 5.10.1 should be ok to copy over in the next day or so :)
<mparillo> OK, updated https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/ and no immediate disasters with Plasma 5.10.1. Good night.
<acheronuk> it's a bugfix on what already exists, afetr all
<acheronuk> mparillo: good night, and thank you :D
<valorie> thank you acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #48: ABORTED in 3 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/48/
<mamarley> I have noticed a strange bug since upgrading to FW5.25, the Quassel icon in the system tray is duplicated.  This almost definitely isn't your fault though; I just thought I would mention it.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #16: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/16/
<valorie> mamarley: what happens if you remove one?
<valorie> ok, restarting to try out the new 5.10.1
<valorie> plasma 5.10.1 is so-far awesomesauce
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #134: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #169: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/169/
<valorie> but before any heavy testing, time for dinner
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #445: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #435: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/42/
<mamarley> valorie: If I select quit on one of them, Quassel dies and both disappear.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #501: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/501/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Malarkey, what I meant was slow-pressing one of them and then choosing remove
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #32: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #51: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #56: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #51: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #55: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #39: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #240: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/33/
<valorie> malarkey! thanks telegram
<valorie> mamarley of course
<mamarley> Slow-pressing?  You mean like a long click?  That doesn't do anything.
<valorie> or right-click
<valorie> I guess some places need one, some the other
<mamarley> Right-click just gives me the context menu from Quassel.
<valorie> on the icon, I mean
<mamarley> Yeah, I am right-clicking the icon.
<valorie> strange
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/100/
<valorie> seems like the stuff in the systray gives a different menu from the other icons in the panel
<mamarley> I would go to the system tray settings and see what it looks like there, but I can't seem to access the system tray configuration since my system tray is already set to show all icons and as such doesn't have any empty area on which to click.
<valorie> so you have it locked
<valorie> I think it must be unlocked, so you can use the ||| menu
<mamarley> Doesn't matter; I still can't access the system tray context menu with it unlocked.
<valorie> I don't have any empty space either
<valorie> huh, when it's locked there is no right-click menu at all on the systray stuff
<valorie> I assume that is the way it's designed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #46: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #58: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #55: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #30: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #52: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #46: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #52: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #40: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #40: FAILURE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #52: FAILURE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #318: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #510: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kate build #49: FAILURE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kate/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khelpcenter build #27: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khelpcenter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #41: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #53: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kate build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kate/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #502: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #241: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #38: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #56: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #145: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #181: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khelpcenter build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khelpcenter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #182: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #60: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #48: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #23: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #24: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #151: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #123: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #105: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #201: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #108: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #109: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #63: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #466: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #329: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #455: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #430: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #371: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #492: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #317: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #406: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #102: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #34: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #45: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #30: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #24: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #31: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #56: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #21: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #34: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #77: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #26: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #125: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #431: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #48: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #80: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #57: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #381: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #78: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #165: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #336: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #44: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/44/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #166: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #337: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #45: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/45/
<kfunk> is rik mills here?
<acheronuk> kfunk: yes?
<kfunk> acheronuk: saw  your comment re. the breeze build failure. this is fixed
<kfunk> I've raised a concern here: https://phabricator.kde.org/R31:d4940fe692c7be10025bfcb6a118c2cb750039d6
<kfunk> and they've fixed it: https://commits.kde.org/breeze/7db2aa9fcddd7d06c48d392bff05c1033d8241e3
<acheronuk> kfunk: yep. I tried a build earlier after the fix to test. somehow I missed your comment though. thanks regardless :)
<kfunk> yeah, not even mart saw it :P
<acheronuk> *cough* seems not
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #42: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #67: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #18: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #61: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #46: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #47: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #31: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #42: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #39: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1567: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1567/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1567: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1567/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1567: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1567/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1567: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1567/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yuhuuuuu
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> a new plasma release in backports to break my 4k multiscreen scaling
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I can't wait to finish the upgrade
<mamarley> 4.10 didn't break anything on my 4K screens.
<mamarley> err, 5.10
<clivejo> !info photoqt
<ubottu> Package photoqt does not exist in artful
<valorie> what plasma does Artful have righ tnow?
<santa_> 5.10.1
<valorie> 5.10.1?
<santa_> yes
<valorie> how about yakkety? 16.10
<valorie> plasma page says 5.8.5
<valorie> did we ever backport for it?
<valorie> or should I just remove that section now
<valorie> just removing, gotta go
<santa_> well, se stoped the backports except for frameworks 5.34, because of that security issue
<santa_> https://media0.giphy.com/media/TZFmvyDvr3WaQ/giphy.gif
<santa_> wat
<santa_> wrong linke
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/version_status.html
<santa_> valorie: ↑ this
<valorie> I don't want to advertise it anymore anyway
<valorie> it's gone next month
<valorie> ciao
<santa_> cu
<mparillo> But there are still two packages that need MotU, right? http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.10.1_artful_retry_builds.pdf
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> yup
<valorie> I have a proposal: how about we post this link http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/version_status.html in the topic instead of all those statuses which are often out of date?
<valorie> we could use a shortener
<wxl> yeah but that's rather cohesive
<valorie> cohesive?
<wxl> it covers everything
<valorie> the topic attempts to be comprehensive as well, but so shortened that it's a bit difficult to read
<wxl> right
<valorie> whereas that chart is clear, and nobody needs to keep it up-to-date
<wxl> right
<wxl> i'm agreeing :)
<valorie> cool
<valorie> how are ya?
<wxl> i'm thinking we could put in the topic something like "Component version by repository?"
<wxl> i'm hanging in there
<wxl> still never seem to have time to do anything but doing well
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<wxl> thx
<wxl> hope you're good as well
<valorie> yup, also rather busy, but that's good
<wxl> that's fun
<wxl> any exciting new developments?
<valorie> we've been doing some work at the cabin; recently fixed the pump! which is miraculous; everyone hates plumbing
<valorie> just in time for summer parties etc.
<wxl> cool
<wxl> i miss doing plumbing with my mother in law :( was thinking about that as i used the sink this morning
<wxl> i mean it was hateful, but we did it together, and that was good
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> the first year after losing someone close is very tough
<wxl> yeah i've come to realize that heh
<wxl> we did get her interred at long last
<wxl> the marker and spot are really nice
<wxl> i pass by her every day
<valorie> that really makes a difference
<valorie> "final resting place" isn't just a phrase
<wxl> indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #887: SUCCESS in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/887/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #231: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #210: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #478: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #242: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #79: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #503: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/503/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-08
<gsilvapt> Hello everyone.
<gsilvapt> acheronuk, you around? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #53: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libktorrent build #11: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libktorrent/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #17: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #31: FAILURE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #26: FAILURE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libktorrent build #11: FAILURE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libktorrent/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #39: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #19: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #29: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #13: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #26: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #30: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #18: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #208: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #23: FAILURE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #17: FAILURE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #44: FAILURE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamera build #28: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamera/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-gtk build #24: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-gtk/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #49: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #20: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #31: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #49: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #49: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #27: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #47: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #43: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #36: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #41: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #47: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdav build #45: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdav/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #53: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #35: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #46: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #47: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #45: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #44: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #48: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #54: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #48: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #59: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #56: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #67: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #18: FAILURE in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamera build #14: FAILURE in 2 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamera/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_filelight build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_filelight/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksystemlog build #47: FAILURE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksystemlog/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dragon build #31: FAILURE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dragon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #43: FAILURE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontactinterface build #55: FAILURE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontactinterface/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwave build #50: FAILURE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwave/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #50: FAILURE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-approver build #60: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-approver/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lokalize build #53: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lokalize/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgeomap build #56: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgeomap/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #511: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #211: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #232: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libktorrent build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libktorrent/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libktorrent build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libktorrent/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #20: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #30: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #479: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #55: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #41: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #209: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #52: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #50: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #24: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #21: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #46: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #50: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #18: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #32: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #40: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #50: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamera build #29: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamera/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #31: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #44: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #54: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #27: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-gtk build #25: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-gtk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #41: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #27: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #28: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #45: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #54: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #48: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #18: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdav build #46: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdav/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #41: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #48: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #47: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #54: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #48: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #46: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #36: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #47: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #44: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #49: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #55: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #49: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #45: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #60: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #42: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #68: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #57: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #56: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamera build #15: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamera/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwave build #51: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwave/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dragon build #32: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dragon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #80: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #243: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #504: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #19: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgeomap build #57: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgeomap/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-approver build #61: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-approver/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_filelight build #22: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_filelight/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksystemlog build #48: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksystemlog/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #44: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontactinterface build #56: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontactinterface/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #51: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lokalize build #54: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lokalize/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #319: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #25: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #40: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #26: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #467: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/467/
<ahoneybun> hey gsilvapt
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #456: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #41: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #431: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #493: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #286: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #457: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #42: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #183: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #25: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #110: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1568: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1568/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1568: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1568/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1568: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1568/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1568: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1568/
<gsilvapt> hey ahoneybun o/ 
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Hi gsilvapt
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Hi bluekaj
<BluesKaj> hi CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #59: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #60: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #61: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #62: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/62/
<mparillo> It looks as if I got all but the two missing Plasma 5.10.1 packages (http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.10.1_artful_proposed_migration.pdf) in my AA VM this morning. I re-booted, and tested discover, dolphin, kinfocenter, kate, konsole, system monitor, and system testing, and saw nothing immediately alarming.
<acheronuk> mparillo: good. :)
<mparillo> s/system testing/system settings/
<gsilvapt> hello all o/ 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> hi gsilvapt
<clivejo> gsilvapt: how are things in Portugal?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: test ignoring QCH
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #55: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #55: SUCCESS in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #55: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/55/
 * clivejo can't get the energy to go vote, I have acute electionitis
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #55: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1569: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1569/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1569: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1569/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1569: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1569/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1569: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1569/
<gsilvapt> Ahum.... Had been better, clivejo :) 
<gsilvapt> Have we met? :P 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Nope!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> But Simon said you would be stopping by :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> So we have been expecting you
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> pets big fluffy dog
<teward> acheronuk: alive?
<teward> 'cause I know you are on the email lists :p
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not dead yet
<teward> have you checked http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html to see *why* your packages are hung in Proposed?
<teward> I'm not on the Release team, but just a thought to check there before complaining to the Release team...
<teward> it's entirely possible you're held because of *other* packages
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_karchive build #16: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_karchive/16/
<acheronuk> teward: the issue is not packages being held there
<acheronuk> teward: the issue is sources in the new queue
<teward> acheronuk: ahhh, I see, it's hard to tell that clearly from your message ;P
<teward> acheronuk: I presume you've prodded #ubuntu-release on IRC as well as over the listservs :p
<acheronuk> teward: yes
<teward> ah.  well apologies for misreading your messages then :)
<acheronuk> and chatted to some via PM
<acheronuk> but things seem stuck with no progress
<acheronuk> teward: thanks for popping in to suggest that though :)
<teward> yep.
<teward> acheronuk: i wonder if the release team is swamped with things, I know most of the server team the past month has been around spottily due to sprints and stuff.
<teward> ... aaaaand I just discovered an evil in Firefox >.<
<teward> *sighs, and drifts over to the command line to report issues*
<gsilvapt> acheronuk, when you can, have a look at the PMs I sent last night, if that's okay
<gsilvapt> I'll have to leave for a couple hours now but I'll be back later in the evening
<teward> acheronuk: mind if I lurk here in the interim?  :P
<acheronuk> teward: I'm sure they are. I know Andy (apw) is. feel guilty for moaning, but really really don't want to end up backed into freezes again with too much still to do
<acheronuk> teward: feel free. we are friendly
<acheronuk> gsilvapt: I saw it, but am a bit pre-occupied. later this evening is likely good
<gsilvapt> Of course, I understand that. It's fine :) 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #26: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #22: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #31: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kplotting build #17: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kplotting/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #48: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdnssd build #29: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdnssd/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_prison build #18: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_prison/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bluez-qt build #18: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bluez-qt/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #29: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #23: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #23: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #44: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #19: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_modemmanager-qt/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #40: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_threadweaver build #50: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_threadweaver/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #49: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_networkmanager-qt/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #21: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidletime build #32: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidletime/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #51: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_syntax-highlighting/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #20: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #27: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #41: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #35: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #39: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #27: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #19: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #19: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_solid build #48: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_solid/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #39: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #20: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #1: FAILURE in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_purpose build #1: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_purpose/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_attica build #48: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_attica/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #29: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_purpose build #2: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_purpose/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #31: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #36: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #45: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_purpose build #3: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_purpose/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #19: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #23: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_purpose build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_purpose/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #47: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_purpose build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_purpose/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_purpose build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_purpose/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #31: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #20: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_purpose build #24: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_purpose/24/
<acheronuk> LP is broken again it seems
 * acheronuk wanders off in disgust
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #126: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #108: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #123: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #47: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #48: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #129: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #124: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #106: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #115: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #142: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #20: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #168: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #35: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #30: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #125: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/52/
<genii> Maybe someone who's also in #kubuntu has pointers for snurps_?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #129: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/53/
<genii> Thanks acheronuk
<acheronuk> genii: np. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #130: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #127: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #52: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/52/
<llucas> hi all
<llucas> have you guys considered changing some default apps for 17.10? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwindowsystem build #37: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwindowsystem/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #131: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/131/
<llucas> from what I see amarok and ktorrent are stil Qt4 based
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/53/
<acheronuk> llucas: yes, considering it.
<acheronuk> was looking at the state of the KF5 port of Ktorrent, and have that building in our CI
<acheronuk> amarok is tricky, as still not a hugely great alternative
<llucas> KF5 port of Ktorrent does it even work?
<llucas> what about qbittorent?
<llucas> anyway I am running  kubuntu 17.10 daily iso
<llucas> right now
<llucas> tried to install cantata from defult repo
<llucas> it installs fine
<acheronuk> llucas: works for me
<llucas> hovewer mpd is marked as suggested
<acheronuk> has been discussed, but not overly happy with a default app required something like mpd
<llucas> so cantata is installing without it 
<llucas> because?
<llucas> either way the fact that mpd is not specified as a dependency is a bug anyway 
<acheronuk> [16:43]  <yofel> bumping the suggest for mpd for cantata to recommends is ok if mpd does not auto-start (which it seems to do after a quick look at the service file). Otherwise you're back at deamons that run by default that you don't need
<acheronuk> from a discussion the other day
<llucas> should be fixed anyway, because even now cantata is unusable without it 
<llucas> at least if someone tries to install it from the repo 
<acheronuk> O_o https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cantata/+bug/1334399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1334399 in cantata (Ubuntu) "Does not suggest mpd in trusty" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #86: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #82: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #117: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #127: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #62: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #100: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #92: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #64: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #155: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #169: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #137: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #157: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #143: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #119: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #94: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #120: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #102: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #97: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #138: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #133: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/133/
<llucas>  acheronuk wow
<llucas> so it  is broken 3 years now
<acheronuk> although that says suggest :/
<llucas> well suggested packages are not installed by default anyway 
<llucas> Do not you mind if I add a task abour disccusing potential changes 
<llucas> to default apps shipped by Kubuntu?
<llucas> here https://phabricator.kde.org/project/view/214/ ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #204: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #119: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/119/
<acheronuk> nope
<acheronuk> I suppose it's stayed as a suggests, for the reason stated there. that a usage case for many/most is without the daemon running on the client machine
<acheronuk> at the moment that's a debian sync anyway, so would need a change in debian, or sponsorship from a MOTU for a bugfix (if you consider it a bug)
<llucas> well it is a bug, cantata requires mpd to work
<acheronuk> not necessarily on the same machine though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #107: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #57: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #71: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #132: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #108: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/108/
<llucas> ok I will add a task to kubuntu phabricator later today or tomorrow 
<clivejo> !info kamoso
<ubottu> kamoso (source: kamoso): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-1 (artful), package size 230 kB, installed size 692 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #98: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/98/
<clivejo> Newest in stable is 3.2.4
<valorie> why is mpd a no-go?
<valorie> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.21-1 (artful), package size 374 kB, installed size 1189 kB
<valorie> because of increased load on the system?
 * clivejo wonders if gsilvapt or Vorap wanted to look at these KF5 ports - https://phabricator.kde.org/T6216
<clivejo> or anyone who wants to learn?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #128: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #116: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #118: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #173: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #179: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #115: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #140: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #59: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #86: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #120: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #106: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #181: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/181/
<valorie> clivejo: has debian not released those newly ported games?
<clivejo> doubt it, they aren't due for release until 17.08
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @llucas, Sounds like a upstream issue not us
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think it's a valid reason to leave it as a suggested package
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #111: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #126: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #458: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #485: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #396: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #442: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #445: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #380: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #472: FIXED in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #17: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #15: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #13: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #404: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #434: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #154: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #108: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #448: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #382: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #409: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #160: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #363: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #99: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #467: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #415: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #430: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/430/
<gsilvapt> hello 
<clivejo> hi gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> hi clivejo 
<clivejo> how are you doing this evening?
<gsilvapt> Doing fine, thanks. How about you? 
<gsilvapt> acheronuk, is now a good time or not really? :p 
<clivejo> bit deflated
<clivejo> 4th vote in 12 months
<clivejo> gsilvapt: what you want to ask acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #300: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/300/
<gsilvapt> Ah, right. You guys in the UK are having some issues in that regard.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #225: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #380: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #448: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #384: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<clivejo> I'm in N. Ireland
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #427: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #434: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #439: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #138: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/138/
<gsilvapt> It's a long story but, in short, I'd like to contribute to Kubuntu and I was told to talk to acheronuk.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #362: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/362/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> clivejo is as good as me for that
<wxl> you can talk to clivejo too gsilvapt 
<wxl> in fact, it might be better
<wxl> acheronuk is only good at nagging people
<wxl> he's always apologizing for it
<clivejo> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk slaps wxl
<wxl> XD
<clivejo> so true!
<clivejo> nag nag nga
<gsilvapt> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 😢
<clivejo> awww poor acheronuk
<clivejo> gsilvapt: how do you want to contribute?
 * clivejo likes bear
<clivejo> beer
<wxl> ummmm
<wxl> wow, i didn't know you swung that way
<clivejo> swung to beer?
<wxl> no
<clivejo> I do like my whiskey too
<wxl> that you like bears
<wxl> we have a lenny bear 
<clivejo> they look dangerous
<gsilvapt> clivejo,  I'm interesting in contributing in QA (running tests, writing tests, if these are used to proof-check a build) and general bug fixes & software development (updating packages from upstream, deal with merge errors, finding fixes to bugs reported in LP/Git and so on)
<clivejo> mostly packaging then?
<gsilvapt> I guess so. The point is I wish to learn how to program and understand software development. Contributing to *ubuntu sounded the right way to go 
<clivejo> what platform to you use on a day to day platform?
<gsilvapt> platform, as in distro? 
<clivejo> yup
<gsilvapt> Now I'm using Ubuntu-gnome
<clivejo> Zesty or Artful?
<gsilvapt> zesty
<clivejo> so you know about the KDE stack?
<gsilvapt> I haven't tried building alpha releases but if I have to in order to help testing and running things, I have some space to install some VMs
<gsilvapt> I heard something but I'll say no to that.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #436: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #462: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #461: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #153: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #460: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/460/
<clivejo> so KDE is on top of Qt, and has 3 basic levels.  KDE Frameworks (KF5), Plasma (the main desktop environment) and KDE Applications
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #132: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/132/
<wxl> here's what clivejo likes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Lenny?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=lennybear.png
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @gsilvapt, KCI could do better tests. tooling/QA pages maybe as well. autotests for ppas. KCI is always needing fixes to packaging. bug reports have lists and teams to subscribe to
<wxl> KCI = our Jenkins continuous integration system
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> a has a build status bot which floods this channel sometimes!
<gsilvapt> yes, I'm following clivejo 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but not the TG bridge :)
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk shuts up
<clivejo> so KDE develop the sofware and push it to their git repos
<clivejo> link to KDE git repos - https://cgit.kde.org/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa oh kholidays tarball if broke and needs a commit reverted. you probaby saw the email
<clivejo> and we keep our packaging here - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<gsilvapt> I see 
<gsilvapt> Definitely different than what I was taught before :P 
<clivejo> Kubuntu Continuous Integration (KCI) takes the source code from KDE git and the packaging from Launchpad git and builds packages for us 
<clivejo> it does that every night at 0:00 UTC Monday - Friday
<gsilvapt> That is related to the things we keep getting notified in this channel or not really?  
<clivejo> yes
<gsilvapt> When things fail, we are notified if fixed, otherwise when KCI runs it says still failing? 
<clivejo> it also detects changes to our packaging and does an auto-rebuild
<clivejo> https://kci.pangea.pub/
<clivejo> do you understand build logs?
<gsilvapt> If you don't mind reviewing those, I'd appreciate that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/16/
<gsilvapt> because I think that is something I truly need to understand before fixing any issue 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/14/
<clivejo> so if I point you to this build log
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/322657888/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.ksnakeduel_4%3A17.04.1+p17.10+git20170605.2313-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<gsilvapt> Lets give it a try
<clivejo> so this package is called ksnakeduel
<clivejo> The packaging came from here - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksnakeduel
<clivejo> and source code from here - https://cgit.kde.org/ksnakeduel.git/
<clivejo> KCI took the two and bashed them together, uploaded them to Launchpad and this buildlog is what happened
<gsilvapt> it failed dpkg-buildpackage with an error in debian/rules
<gsilvapt> I think
<clivejo> but why?
<gsilvapt> No clue
<clivejo> do you see where the environment is being detected?
<clivejo> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:7 (find_package):
<gsilvapt> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #130: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #438: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #402: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kamoso build #86: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kamoso/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #408: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #354: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #352: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #346: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #403: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/403/
<clivejo> can you find what it's looking for?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #155: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #182: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #432: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #355: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/355/
<gsilvapt> It is looking for ECMConfig.cmake ecm-config.cmake
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> do you know how to find that?
<gsilvapt> What do you mean? 
<clivejo> in Ubuntu land, can you find the package that contains/provides that file
<gsilvapt> Hum, I think I never did that, so no.
<clivejo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<clivejo> In section "Search the contents of packages"
<gsilvapt> This should be it: https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/extra-cmake-modules
<clivejo> yes, so the package we need to install to build that package is extra-cmake-modules
<gsilvapt> Although there are two files with this. 
<clivejo> so how do we tell the build environment to install that file, so that it gets detected
<gsilvapt> What's the difference between ECMConfig.cmake and ECMConfigVersion.cmake? 
<clivejo> install that package
<gsilvapt> I never did any cmake stuff but I guess you could add the file in find_package(KF5 ${KF5_MIN_VERSION} REQUIRED COMPONENTS
<gsilvapt> s/in/under
<clivejo> so in packaging we have the debian/control file
<clivejo> this tells the build system to install certain packages
<gsilvapt> true
<gsilvapt> We have one here? I mean, I'm looking at the source but I maybe should look to the packaged tree version
<clivejo> so this particular package is using the kubuntu_unstable branch
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksnakeduel/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<gsilvapt> Yea, of course, I recall now. We need to add extra-cmake-modules in debian/control, right?
<clivejo> do you know how to make a merge request in Launchpad?
<gsilvapt> Clone the repo, create a branch with your name, make the changes, submit a patch/diff
<gsilvapt> I have the process written down somewhere, just one sec
<clivejo> so grab the repo from https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksnakeduel
<gsilvapt> Yea, this is the guide although the actual process for Ubuntu is shorter: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/patches-to-packages.html 
<clivejo> git checkout kubuntu_unstable
<gsilvapt> it switched to a new branch
<clivejo> kubuntu_unstable is the branch KCI uses
<gsilvapt> Yes, makes sense 
<clivejo> in this case
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk takes notes
<gsilvapt> Should I use then quilt to add the patch or ... ? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #237: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #395: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/395/
<clivejo> OMG pound has plummeted, we are doomed Rik!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #352: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #136: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/136/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> \o/
<clivejo> I blame you
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk likes disaster movies
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #128: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/128/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: how you getting on?
<gsilvapt> I'm still trying to understand if I should use the regular procedure of quilt
<gsilvapt> I asked above but got no answer :) 
<clivejo> quilt?
<clivejo> you just have to edit the control file, adding extra-cmake-modules into the correct section
<gsilvapt> it's a piece of software used in Ubuntu to submit patches to packages
<gsilvapt> Edit, commit & push? 
<clivejo> only patches to the source code
<clivejo> this is the packaging
<gsilvapt> hum, right
<gsilvapt> Then I'm not sure what's the process. Okay, I'll add the file to the debian/control. Should I specify the version to be at least the current stable? 
<clivejo> I would leave the version, as that gets complicated
<gsilvapt> just empty parenthesis or nothing at all? 
<clivejo> its looking for (requested  version 1.7.0)
<clivejo> nothing at all
<gsilvapt> Okay, I'll add (>= 1.7.0)
<gsilvapt> s/I'll/should I ... ?
<clivejo> you could put that
<clivejo> its more precise
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/19/
<gsilvapt> Ok, version is added. 
<gsilvapt> should I add the changes and commit them? 
<clivejo> yes
<gsilvapt> Regarding the commit message, do you have any standard format for these?
<clivejo> try to add a descriptive commit message
<clivejo> so what you are doing here is porting the packaging to KF5
<clivejo> KF5 is KDE Frameworks version 5
<clivejo> the old packaging is KDE4
<gsilvapt> Would "Add and specify version of extra-cmake-modules to debian/control in order to build successfuly for KF5." then be a good message? 
<clivejo> sure
<clivejo> you are interacting with other people with this message
<clivejo> so you are providing a brief message to other developers as to what you have done
<gsilvapt> Ok then, that's done. What's next to do a merge request? 
<clivejo> wxl: you able to help on this?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #103: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #367: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #364: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/364/
<wxl> so slammed at work today :(
<clivejo> gsilvapt: maybe do a git diff and copy to paste.ubuntu.com
<gsilvapt> clivejo, so that I don't take much of your time, if you guys have this documented somewhere, I can follow the guide and ask here for help if I get stuck
<clivejo> gsilvapt: we are trying to document it
<clivejo> but need help - https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/
<gsilvapt> Hum, this part is not yet covered, right? 
<clivejo> I've not done many merge requests
<clivejo> and it needs documented
<gsilvapt> Do want to check diff with master? That's the branch I cloned
<clivejo> you need to checkout kubuntu_unstable
<gsilvapt> Before the diff? 
<clivejo> this is the skeleton docs for merge - https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/launchpad/merge-request/
<gsilvapt> I may be able to do some extra work on the draft if we finish this 
<clivejo> yes please
<wxl> clivejo: gsilvapt used to be lubuntu's doc guy and he was AWESOME
<clivejo> :)
<gsilvapt> Come on, not that much lol :) 
<wxl> bah
<clivejo> looking forward to good documentation then :)
<wxl> XD
 * wxl sets the bar high
<gsilvapt> .... C'mon, I just got here!!! :D 
<valorie> oooo, packaging AND documentation!
<valorie> hi gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> Hello valorie 
<gsilvapt> So, can we get on with this part, clivejo? 
<valorie> I keep threatening to learn to package so I can improve the docs, but no time for that YET
<gsilvapt> So, I checkout to the branch again and do git diff to which branch? 
<clivejo> you need to be on the kubuntu_unstable branch
<gsilvapt> I was already since we started
<gsilvapt> Then did the changes, pushed & committed and now you suggested doing git diff and paste on ubuntu. I'm asking which branch you want to compare kubuntu_unstable to
<clivejo> just a sec, looking for launchpad docs on this
<gsilvapt> sure. sorry for the trouble! 
<clivejo> have you worked with LP git before?
<gsilvapt> LP Git is new to me. bzr is kind of new although I've done stuff with git 
<clivejo> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #364: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/364/
<clivejo> I have an alias setup for kp: which is a shortcut to kubuntu packaging
<gsilvapt> Oh, then I need to push the changes 
<clivejo> so I just type git clone kp:ksnakeduel
<clivejo> you push the changes to your LP account and request a merge
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #888: SUCCESS in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/888/
<gsilvapt> Ok, this is a bit much. Lets go step by step 
<gsilvapt> 1) Create an alias like the one under configuring git but instead of LP use KP.
<gsilvapt> 2) push the code to lp:~myusername/projectname
<gsilvapt> 3) request the merge manually in LP because I didn't include anything in my commit message and rebasing stuff is kind of complicated
<gsilvapt> Is this it? 
<clivejo> @acheronuk do you remember how to do a MR? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #394: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/394/
<gsilvapt> I also need help setting an alias for kp. if you could give me some guidance I'd appreciate it.
<clivejo> so edit ~/.gitconfig
<gsilvapt> yea
<clivejo> [url "git+ssh://clivejo@git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/"]
<clivejo>         insteadof = kp:
<gsilvapt> Thanks!
<clivejo> replace clivejo with your LP username
<gsilvapt> Yea, I understood. Thanks!
<clivejo> its something I haven't done in a long time and I've forgot how to do it!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/24/
<gsilvapt> Hehe, no problem!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #179: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #25: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #119: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/119/
<clivejo> Simon would know this
<gsilvapt> Damn, this doesn't let me add origin even to my account in LP
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #169: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/169/
<clivejo> DarinMiller: are you here?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #30: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/30/
<gsilvapt> I'll leave this branch thing until we have an idea of what we should do 
<gsilvapt> Just because it is giving me errors saying origin already exists 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wxl did merges recently
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #132: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/132/
<clivejo> acheronuk: he busy at work at the moment
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #135: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/135/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: might be better to continue tomorrow, KCI was triggered at 0:00UTC and gets very busy
<gsilvapt> Hum, right
<clivejo> 600 jobs in the queue
<clivejo> https://kci.pangea.pub/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> KCI has a nice sleep at weekends
<gsilvapt> I didn't push this anywhere and since it is a short fix, I'll delete this project folder and then we start over tomorrow
<gsilvapt> I think it is better this way 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #262: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/262/
<clivejo> it should be easy to do, once you get your environment setup
<gsilvapt> yes, I bet it is
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #230: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #39: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #158: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #144: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #55: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #188: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #212: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #214: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #233: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #33: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #50: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #182: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #58: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #63: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #30: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #226: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #25: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/24/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #149: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #63: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #55: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #46: FAILURE in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/39/
<gsilvapt> So, what's next about this package clivejo? 
<gsilvapt> (Also, I need access to add some bits to the phabricator if you'd like)
<clivejo> gsilvapt: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksnakeduel/log/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<gsilvapt> that means you have approved this request, right? 
<clivejo> yup and its gone into the repo
<clivejo> triggered a rebuild on KCI
<clivejo> but it will take a while to get built
<clivejo> so I know for a fact this package will fail
<clivejo> as there are more missing files
<clivejo> but I just wanted you to see the process
<clivejo> if KCI wasn't busy, it would be building it right now
<gsilvapt> Hum, okay. But the missing files are something we could work on from here on? 
<gsilvapt> Or is it bit more complex? 
<clivejo> you do the same process
<clivejo> submit a merge request, if it gets the OK, KCI goes and builds it
<clivejo> so to try and figure out what packages it needs, we look at the source code
<gsilvapt> No, that wasn't my question. You know the files missing but are those easy to fix or not really? 
<clivejo> https://cgit.kde.org/ksnakeduel.git/tree/CMakeLists.txt
<wxl> if you're feeling urgent about a particular merge request, you'll welcome to ask people that are active here
<clivejo> so line 7 is looking for ECM which is extra-cmake-modules
<clivejo> which you just added
<wxl> i think acheronuk, clivejo, tsimonq2 and i can all help with that
<clivejo> the next line it will fail on is 10
<clivejo> find_package(Qt5 ${QT_MIN_VERSION} REQUIRED NO_MODULE COMPONENTS Widgets Svg)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #210: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/207/
<clivejo> most of the Qt5 components are provided by qtbase5-dev
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krfb build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krfb/45/
<gsilvapt> How do you know that line 10 is failing? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkmahjongg build #58: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkmahjongg/58/
<clivejo> just experience
<gsilvapt> But is there a way to check for what is failing when the build log is not that clear? 
<gsilvapt> the only errors you get in the output are debian/rules:6: recipe for target 'override_dh_auto_configure' failed and from there on a couple more fail too 
<clivejo> well in the next build, it will error out on this line
<gsilvapt> That does not seem related with the line 10 of CMakelists.txt
<clivejo> the last build CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:7 (find_package):
<clivejo> which is find_package(ECM 1.7.0 REQUIRED CONFIG)
<clivejo> ECM is shorthand for extra-cmake-modules
<clivejo> so the commit you pushed will install that and fix that error
<clivejo> it will now fail on line 10
<gsilvapt> Let me ask you two different questions then: 1) When you open a build log like this, how do you know where to look for when builds are failing? 2) What's the reason you think it will fail on line 10?
<gsilvapt> I'm just asking because this debugging part is always where I get stuck and it would be great to get some reference points to look at in the future 
<clivejo> 1) it takes time and experience, you get to know where to scan to look for errors
<clivejo> just practice and fixing stuff
<clivejo> 2) again I know from fixing a lot of these in the past
<clivejo> we been porting packages from KDE4 to KF5 for a while now
<clivejo> feels like forever
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #512: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #144: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #287: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/25/
<gsilvapt> Sorry, had to get a snack 
<gsilvapt> I'm still following though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #158: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #263: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #189: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #215: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #214: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #213: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #234: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #133: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #159: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #184: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #56: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #54: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #120: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #51: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #170: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #26: STILL FAILING in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #40: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #144: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #15: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #31: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #104: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #231: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #34: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #145: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #227: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #59: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #141: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krfb build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krfb/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #150: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkmahjongg build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkmahjongg/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #288: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #180: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #227: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #159: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #215: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #150: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #181: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #57: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #136: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #16: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #182: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #151: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #228: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #146: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #64: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #147: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #56: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #264: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #263: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #147: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #320: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #125: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #172: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #19: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #432: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #411: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #470: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #20: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #430: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #447: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #458: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #498: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #476: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #396: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #418: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #410: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #433: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #461: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #458: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #494: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #183: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #184: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #49: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #21: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #148: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #183: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #22: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #23: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #32: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #44: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #380: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #102: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #395: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #184: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #480: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #52: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #481: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #35: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/35/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: New buildlog after your changes - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/323260151/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.ksnakeduel_4%3A17.04.1+p17.04+git20170609.0054-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/38/
<clivejo> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:10 (find_package):
<clivejo>   Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5" (requested
<clivejo>   version 5.3.0) with any of the following names:
<clivejo>     Qt5Config.cmake
<clivejo>     qt5-config.cmake
<clivejo> Line 10 :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #40: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #175: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #39: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1570: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1570/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1570: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1570/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1570: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1570/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1570: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1570/
<gsilvapt> clivejo, yep, I'm seeing that 
<gsilvapt> Qt5Config is not part of any package, I think. So this isn't simply adding to debian/control
<soee> Riddell: what if one would upgrade Qt to version 5.9 in User Edition, will it break something ?
<Riddell> soee: I'm not sure, worth testing to see :)
<soee> Riddell: would it be possible later to revert do default Qt version?
<Riddell> soee: not easily
<Riddell> so best test it a docker or vm first
<soee> On my home machine i won't be using wayland anyway since i have nvidia card here and it seems it wont work with wayland for a long time
<soee> and since Qt 5.9 problems are related to wayland only i could try it
<Riddell> we also build kwayland and kwin alongside it and I worry that'll break things
<BluesKaj> yup, nvidia hasn't indicated,publicly at least, any support for wayland, very disappointing ;/
<soee> uh i thought i was talking on neon channel, sorry :)
<BluesKaj> sorry? for what? ...what you said is true
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> <gsilvapt> Qt5Config is not part of any package, I think.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Did you search for the files?
<soee> BluesKaj: my question was related to Neon that is way i said sorry to mention it here :)
<BluesKaj> soee, well it applies to kubuntu as well, so it's topical :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yofel around?
<yofel> kind of
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I got into the docs server but not sure what I need to move
<yofel> oh uhm, wait
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> oh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> are we doing /1604 and /1704 yofel?
<yofel> ahoneybun: I would prefer that, but did we decide where / should point to?
 * yofel is just editing the vhost
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Having two dirs with the branch
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ie 17.04 and 16.04
<yofel> ahoneybun: right, but where should I land when I just open 'docs.kubuntu.org/' ?
<yofel> xubuntu redirects to the support page and has refs to the subpages there
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that sounds right
<yofel> ahoneybun: the subdirs are now a thing pointing to the respective new docs
<yofel>  / is still the 16.04.0 one though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> alright
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> maybe make a quick startpage
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> just big buttons for the version of the docs
<yofel> I personally perfer the xubuntu way - one layer less. Can you update the support page?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea still need to make some graphics
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> but what would docs.kubuntu.org point to at first?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think the current release
<yofel> they point to https://xubuntu.org/help/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so would point to our support page
<yofel> which leaves the choice to the user
<yofel> I would pefer the 16.04 one, but then with version selection at the top where the version is
<yofel> if you can do that with sphinx
<yofel> or wherever the base template comes from
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> what about 16.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not sure what you mean
<yofel> http://docs.kubuntu.co.uk/1604/, it says "16.04.2" at  the top. Being able to switch version there would be rather convenient
<yofel> if that's doable
<yofel> *then* I wouldn't mind pointing to /1604 by default
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ahhh having a switch
<yofel> right
<yofel>  © Copyright 2021, Kubuntu Team.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> the python docs does it somehow but I think its something from readthedocs and not sphinx itself
<yofel> uuuhm...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> did that for the life of the LTS
<yofel> that's not how copyrights work ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ahhh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> was it's fixable
<yofel> I didn't fix it
<yofel> can do, but I'll have to sed all html files
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea I know
<yofel> ahoneybun: so, I made / point to /1604 for the time being
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> so what should it be the current year?
<yofel> right, current year
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> fixed the support page
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> http://kubuntu.org/support/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> need to center the buttons better but works at least
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vHMfv
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 36a3a6a Aaron Honeycutt: update version to 17.10 and alpha1
<yofel> yeah, but works indeed. Redirect changed to support
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yay
<yofel> I made a copy of the git repo for each version, so when you need to update it, just pull your changes there and create a tag afterwards
<yofel> see README in ~/docs/
<yofel> ok back to work
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#12 (master - 36a3a6a : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/a3b58e8d224c...36a3a6a569df
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241217024
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm going to have to explain that later then
<yofel> OR you tag what you want live yourself and then just check the tag out on the server
<yofel> would be better, but I do insist on tagging whatever is live
<yofel> otherwise it's tricky to roll back to what you had before, if you don't know what that was
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm still confusing but I'll work on that later
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yofel could we tie into the travis ci to automate it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1571: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1571/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1571: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1571/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1571: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1571/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1571: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1571/
<yofel> surely one can do that. I don't know how though. Never worked with travis so far
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> alright just thought I'd throw it out there
<yofel> https://docs.travis-ci.com/user/deployment/custom/ is a thing, so I guess all we need is some custom endpoint on our side
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> just provide me how you have it setup with the dir and I'll work on it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yofel
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#14 (kubuntu-16.04-LTS - 1e1b424 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/160a8ddfd488...1e1b424d8175
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241224920
<yofel> ahoneybun: well, that's the point that I would have to look up myself as well
<yofel> not to mention that weegie has no ftp server, nor am I comfortable setting one up either
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> we could use the git part
<yofel> using ssh would be better, right. Would need some kind of post push hook to work I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Do you have to copyright it?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Can't it be some kind of cc licence?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well the docs are
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> FDL 1.3
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm docs.kubuntu.org does not point to the the support page anymore
<yofel> does for me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> points to 16.04.0 for me
<yofel> weird browser I guess? I only set that as 302 though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> using firefox
<yofel> as I said, wierd browser ^^
<yofel> I've seen firefox caching more than it's supposed to, but still, works for me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> odd
<yofel> what's the exact url you're opening?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> http://docs.kubuntu.org/
<yofel> ahoneybun: firefox: https://kyofel.de/owncloud/index.php/s/ozZS6zokPasmtc6
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> what am I looking at?
<yofel> firefox request log, it gets a 302 on docs, then opens the support site it got redirected to
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> odd still going to the 16.04.0 page
<yofel> hm, I removed that folder, so that's technically not even a thing anymore o.O
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Must still be cached I think
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Cleared my history and fixed it
<yofel> grr
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ?
<yofel> nah, just annoyed at firefox yet another time
<yofel> it's rather famous for its cache
<clivejo> gsilvapt: did you manage to find the package?
<gsilvapt> howdy
 * clivejo tips hat
<gsilvapt> no clivejo, I haven't. I searched but got nothing in return
<gsilvapt> Let me try again
<clivejo> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:10 (find_package):
<clivejo>   Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5" (requested
<clivejo>   version 5.3.0) with any of the following names:
<clivejo>     Qt5Config.cmake
<clivejo>     qt5-config.cmake
<gsilvapt> Yea, I still have this here
<gsilvapt> I believe https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/libdbusmenu-qt5-dev should be enough to work 
 * clivejo shakes head
<clivejo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=Qt5Config.cmake&mode=filename&suite=artful&arch=amd64
<clivejo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/amd64/qtbase5-dev/filelist
<gsilvapt> You're only looking at artful. Shouldn't we include zesty? 
<clivejo> in this channel we tend to be talking about +1
<clivejo> ie artful
<clivejo> that's what we are working on#
<gsilvapt> Hum, I see 
<gsilvapt> Anyway, this is it: https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/qtbase5-dev
<gsilvapt> I sent the wrong link before
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we build stuff for the development release, and backport if/when possible to stable ones
<gsilvapt> Or better yet, I think it is that one 
<clivejo> yup, so to fix line 10, you need to add qtbase5-dev to the build depends
<clivejo> can you determine the min version?
<gsilvapt> 5.3.0
<gsilvapt> But is it again in debian/control? 
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> so basically you kind of just learn that when you see it looking for Qt5 you need to provide the qtbase5-dev package
<clivejo> if you see ECM thats the extra-cmake-modules
<clivejo> so the next part is KF5
<clivejo> the naming standard for this is libkf5<lib name>
<gsilvapt> I'm following, yea
<clivejo> and lower case
<clivejo> so I search the packages for "libkf5 completion"
<clivejo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=artful&section=all&arch=amd64&keywords=libkf5+completion&searchon=contents
<clivejo> I tend to lock it to a certain arch to simplify the results
<clivejo> in that example amd64
<clivejo> so we have the actual lib package libkf5completion5
<clivejo> but because we are building something, we need the dev package
<santa_> good evening everyone
<gsilvapt> hi, santa_ 
<clivejo> so libkf5completion-dev needs added to the build depends as well
<clivejo> that will allow line 12 to work
<gsilvapt> Hum, I see 
<clivejo> it might be a good idea to create a list/mapping of these pacakges
<clivejo> packages
<gsilvapt> But what did the report said that caught your attention about kf5? 
<clivejo> ie Completion => libkf5completion-dev
<clivejo> the build log failed before it got here
<clivejo> it failed on line 10
<gsilvapt> As in I could see the errors for ECM and Qt5, but I don'r recall seeing anything about KF5
<gsilvapt> Yea, but that line only mentions qtbase5
<clivejo> you could add them one by one, but this way you can pre-empt the failure 
<gsilvapt> Oh, okay. So, again, your experience is telling that this will fail anyway if we don't add this package too, is that correct? 
<clivejo> if you want to try it, go ahead
<gsilvapt> No, I'm just checking how you know
<gsilvapt> I trust you :P 
<clivejo> submit a MR with qtbase5-dev and Ill push it for you
<gsilvapt> I'm editing my previous MR with this addition
<clivejo> so can you find the -dev packages for lines 14-21 ?
<clivejo> santa_:  gsilvapt is from Portugal
<gsilvapt> I may have to do this later though, it's getting close to supper time and I need to finish my meal :( 
<santa_> I know
<clivejo> you know each other?
<gsilvapt> How does everyone knows I'm from Portugal? :|
<clivejo> Launchpad
<clivejo> Hi, my name is Gustavo, and I am from Portugal.
<santa_> clivejo: improssibru, we are still @ different countries
<gsilvapt> So you go on and do a background check on everyone new around? :P 
<gsilvapt> Well, I'm going to have dinner. Can we continue this in a couple of hours clivejo? 
<clivejo> I do when I want to add you as a ninja
<clivejo> check you signed the Ubuntu CoC etc
<gsilvapt> Hehe, okay then :P 
<clivejo> gsilvapt: yeah sure, no problem
<gsilvapt> Well, see you soon guys. Thanks for helping me out with this :+1:
<clivejo> feel free to ask questions, anyone who can answer will
<clivejo> we are pretty friendly here
<clivejo> gsilvapt: because you are working on porting this package, you should also create a changelog entry so that people know who to give credit to
<clivejo> *coughs* or who to blame :P
<santa_> btw gpul's server is going to be down for a while
<clivejo> planned maintenance?
<santa_> it was runing out of disk space, so "forced maintenance"
<santa_> I might try to take advantage to backup the lxc machines
<santa_> I have backups already but they are aging
<clivejo> are they physical machines?
<santa_> it's a physical machine with various containers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #181: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #182: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: and PythonModuleGeneration
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #56: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #56: SUCCESS in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #56: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #56: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1572: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1572/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1572: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1572/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1572: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1572/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1572: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1572/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #151: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-nm build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-nm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #139: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #212: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #142: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #60: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfloppy build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfloppy/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #57: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #148: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #68: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #39: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #57: STILL FAILING in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #134: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #73: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #30: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #50: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bluedevil build #15: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bluedevil/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lokalize build #55: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lokalize/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #55: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkmahjongg build #60: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkmahjongg/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #52: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #18: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #19: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-nm build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-nm/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #163: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #146: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #128: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #122: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap2 build #72: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap2/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #97: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #98: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #168: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #128: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #44: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #213: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_print-manager build #25: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_print-manager/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #52: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #143: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #140: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #149: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #17: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-gtk build #26: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-gtk/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kamera build #16: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kamera/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bluedevil build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bluedevil/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libktorrent build #13: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libktorrent/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dragon build #33: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dragon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cervisia build #20: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cervisia/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #33: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #46: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-pa build #27: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-pa/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krfb build #47: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krfb/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #15: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #40: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #152: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #10: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #127: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #186: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #129: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #185: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #264: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #57: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khelpcenter build #29: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khelpcenter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #23: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #51: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfloppy build #30: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfloppy/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmplot build #25: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmplot/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #40: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #215: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klines build #14: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klines/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #30: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #15: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdav build #47: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdav/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontactinterface build #57: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontactinterface/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #20: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #40: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #244: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #46: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #36: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_filelight build #23: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_filelight/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #37: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #39: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #46: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #40: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #50: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #39: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khelpcenter build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khelpcenter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmplot build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmplot/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klines build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klines/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #216: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #40: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwave build #52: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwave/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksystemlog build #49: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksystemlog/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-approver build #62: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-approver/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #32: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kate build #51: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kate/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_marble build #41: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_marble/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_purpose build #7: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_purpose/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #229: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #192: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #40: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #46: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #50: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #29: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #34: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgeomap build #58: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgeomap/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreport build #30: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #52: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #167: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #52: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #245: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #22: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #74: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #48: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #45: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #42: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #48: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #36: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #24: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #48: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #103: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksysguard build #43: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksysguard/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #152: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #60: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #51: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #171: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #36: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #136: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #182: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #160: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #174: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #117: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #106: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #116: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #87: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #111: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #185: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #128: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #43: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #172: FIXED in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #119: FIXED in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #180: FIXED in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #23: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #133: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #37: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #137: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #63: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #24: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/24/
<gsilvapt> hello all 
<gsilvapt> clivejo, you around? 
<clivejo> yup :)
<clivejo> beating Simon with a shoe
<gsilvapt> want to do some work with me? 
<clivejo> sure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #202: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/202/
<gsilvapt> KCI will start very soon though
<clivejo> gsilvapt: so I pushed the b-d on qtbase5-dev
<clivejo> it won't start tonight
<clivejo> it's only Monday - Friday, takes the weekends off to get drunk
<gsilvapt> Ah right, sorry.
<gsilvapt> what's b-d? 
<clivejo> build dependency
<gsilvapt> I have the MR with both. qtbase5-dev and libkf5completion-dev
<gsilvapt> s/have/had
<clivejo> oh, you will have to pull my commit
<clivejo> so this is the buildlog after I added qtbase5-dev - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/323328513/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.ksnakeduel_4%3A17.04.1+p17.10+git20170609.1944-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<gsilvapt> Damn, now I'm experiencing merge conflicts in my end
<clivejo> sorry
<gsilvapt> No problem. it's just that I previously had written the other library we'll need :D 
<gsilvapt> I think I solved it
<gsilvapt> Ok, lets see. The build log refers to a different package
<gsilvapt> This one, I think: https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/libqt5svg5-dev
<clivejo> yup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #156: FIXED in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/156/
<gsilvapt> It doesn't specify a version though 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #121: FIXED in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/121/
<clivejo> set (KF5_MIN_VERSION "5.15.0")
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #131: FIXED in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/131/
<clivejo> Line 5
<gsilvapt> Ah, crap. Didn't see source code 
<gsilvapt> The target reference path shouldn't be the branch name? 
<gsilvapt> I'm getting "The target repository and path together cannot be the same as the source repository and path.
<gsilvapt> "
<clivejo> where you getting that?
<gsilvapt> When trying to submit the new MR
<clivejo> oh I don't know
<clivejo> you probably need to remove the previous one
<gsilvapt> Hum, yea. It was an active MR, so I'm guessing it can cause some issues if you don't remove it first. It should've worked
<clivejo> ok, that last commit looks like it is missing a comma
<clivejo> work though the CMake list and find all the b-d's
<clivejo> no point doing it one at a time
<gsilvapt> There will be more? 
<clivejo> yes
<gsilvapt> Hum, okay, I'll try that
<clivejo> Line 12
<clivejo> through 23
<gsilvapt> I should only look at the code until line 23, right? 
<clivejo> Line 26
<gsilvapt> s/23/43
<clivejo> anywhere it is looking for a package or component it will fail if that package isnt provided in the build environment
<gsilvapt> Okay. The ones from line 12 to 21 are related to KF5 but how do I search for them? 
<clivejo> so go to https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<clivejo> and the section "Search the contents of packages"
<clivejo> in keyword put " kf5 <the component name in lower case> dev "
<clivejo> distro artful and arch amd64
<clivejo> and check the option " packages that contain files whose names contain the keyword "
<gsilvapt> I should only use -dev packages because we need -dev binaries to able to do a build right? 
<clivejo> yes
<gsilvapt> Okay
<clivejo> so this is the result of my search https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=artful&section=all&arch=amd64&keywords=kf5+coreaddons+dev&searchon=contents
<gsilvapt> Ok, that answered my next question. Okay, I'll try to search for all of them
<gsilvapt> And in regard to the possibility of deleting unnecessary packages?
<clivejo> once that search is run you can change the coreaddons to config and click search
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/42/
<clivejo> yeah, do you see the packages with kde names and versions of 4:4 or 4 ?
<clivejo> mainly                kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.11),
<clivejo>                kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.14.32~),
<clivejo>                libkdegames-dev (>= 4.9.0~),
<clivejo> those are old KDE4 dev packages
<clivejo> and can be removed
<clivejo> do you know what 4:4 means?
<valorie> clivejo: ping in #ubuntu-release
<valorie> about PIM
<gsilvapt> I can't find some of the required dependencies  :\ 
<wxl> anyone got an artful vm laying aruond?
<clivejo> gsilvapt: such as?
<gsilvapt> completion, crash, dbusaddons, guiaddons, i18n and I gave up searching for the other ones
<clivejo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=artful&section=all&arch=amd64&keywords=kf5+completion&searchon=contents
<gsilvapt> you removed the dev option
<clivejo> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=artful&section=all&arch=amd64&keywords=kf5+crash&searchon=contents
<clivejo> yeah, my eye knows to pick the -dev package
<gsilvapt> no need to search for them all
<gsilvapt> I'm trying to search for them without the dev word
<clivejo> oh I see what you mean
<clivejo> that's weird :/
<clivejo> maybe its due to the package contents rather than the name
<gsilvapt> No problem, I think I've got all of them
<clivejo> what was the package for line 26?
<gsilvapt> libkf5kdegames-dev (>= 4.9.0),
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> so have you used the tool wrap-and-sort?
<gsilvapt> Do you prefer if I push these dependencies to a pastebin or gist before pushing the changes? 
<gsilvapt> No, not really 
<wxl> someone with a zesty/artful wanna do me a favor? grab this file https://share.riseup.net/#N9zfuQxmOlyod0odwcOXNg, give me the results of `file -b --mime /path/to/that/file` (most likely application/octet-stream) and give me the version of file (`file -v` will suffice)
<clivejo> so install the package devscripts
<clivejo> which provides the tool
<gsilvapt> I have devtools installed
<gsilvapt> devscripts* 
<clivejo> and if you run it against a folder with a debian folder in it, it will sort it
<gsilvapt> Ah wait, I recently formated this machine so I may not have it
<gsilvapt> okay, it was installed
<clivejo> it is common practice to list the build deps in alphabetical order
<gsilvapt> of course. What command do I need to run inside the debian package source code? 
<clivejo> just type "wrap-and-sort"
<gsilvapt> hum, I didn't see that one in the man pagesd
<gsilvapt> well, it seems sorted 
<clivejo> then check debian/control to make sure it worked
<gsilvapt> just did, dependencies are ordered alphabetically 
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> can you generate a MR now?
<gsilvapt> Sure thing!
<clivejo> thanks
<gsilvapt> You should've received it by now 
<clivejo> ok that MR doesnt appear to be sorted
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~gsilvapt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksnakeduel/+merge/325430
<gsilvapt> Hum, true. wrap-and-sort isn't working then 
<clivejo> are you running it in the right place
<gsilvapt> It returns no errors and I've tried running in other directories too, which retuned errors
<gsilvapt> I'm running in the package folder
<gsilvapt> under this folder, it can find the debian folder
<gsilvapt> if I run the script inside the debian directory, I get wrap-and-sort: error: Debian directory not found, expecting "debian".
<clivejo> did you git commit the results?
<gsilvapt> which results? 
<clivejo> after you run wrap-and-sort
<gsilvapt> The command didn't work. If I open debian/control, I can see things out of order
<clivejo> oh thats odd :/
<mparillo> wxl: I have an AA VM.
<wxl> nevermind mparillo :) thx
<mparillo> I was only half an hour late.
<gsilvapt> A bit, yea
<gsilvapt> specially because it returns no errors whatsoever... 
<clivejo> I;ve done it my end
<clivejo> and pushed to LP
<gsilvapt> It worked? 
<clivejo> do a git pull 
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> its always worked for me, so I dont know why its not working for you :/
<gsilvapt> yes, now this worked. I should figure out why this isn't working :| 
<clivejo> try it with -v 
<clivejo> verbose mode
<gsilvapt> it returns nothing
<gsilvapt> this is clearly not working on my end
<clivejo> I get debian/control
<clivejo> debian/copyright
<clivejo> debian/ksnakeduel.install
<clivejo> what is your working directory?
<gsilvapt> Right, I should have something similar too 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #183: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/183/
<gsilvapt> projects/ksnakeduel/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/141/
<gsilvapt> under this dir, there's the debian directory with all the rest
<clivejo> and there is debian folder under that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/34/
<clivejo> ok, two issues with that MR
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-10
<clivejo> ^^^ as you can see they are failing
<gsilvapt> yes, there's a debian folder under this directory 
<clivejo> so that artful one, if you click the link
<clivejo> down the left hand side you will see amd64
<clivejo> click that and it will show you the buildlog
<clivejo> can you see why it failed?
<gsilvapt> The issue is this: 
<gsilvapt> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gsilvapt>  sbuild-build-depends-ksnakeduel-dummy : Depends: libqt5svg5-dev (>= 5.15.0) but it is not going to be installed
<gsilvapt>                                          Depends: likkf5doctools-dev (>= 5.15.0) but it is not installable
<clivejo> :)
<gsilvapt> But I have no clue what I did that could cause this :P 
<clivejo> ok well qt is only at version 5.7
<clivejo> 5.15 doesnt exist yet
<gsilvapt> Ahh, okay. Then there's also a mistake in that cmake file
<clivejo> the min dep for Qt should be >= 5.3.0
<clivejo> Qt and KF5 are different
<gsilvapt> So, pretty much all libkf5 dependencies should >= 5.3.0 instead of 5.15.0 ? 
<clivejo> libkf5 are KDE Frameworks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #184: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/184/
<clivejo> libqt5 is Qt
<gsilvapt> Yea, I see
<clivejo> can you see why the second package couldnt install?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/142/
<clivejo> if you do a git pull origin to grab my commit
<clivejo> and then fix it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/35/
<gsilvapt> likkf5doctools-dev is a typo. It should be libkf5doctools-dev
<clivejo> BTW KCI automatically retries the package twice
<clivejo> hence the noise and repeats
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> so if you can fix the version and typo, should be good to go :)
<gsilvapt> But we're going to have an issue here. I can't run the sort thing xD 
<gsilvapt> I did the changes, haven't yet commited. I'm going to try and reboot my machine to see if wrap-and-sort decides to work
<gsilvapt> If not, I can exceptionally add it to the right place before committing
<gsilvapt> Meh, no luck 
<clivejo> its no huge problem
<clivejo> probably something simple
<gsilvapt> I've asked Simon and he has no clue either
<gsilvapt> Although he told me to ask about bumping Standards-version
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> poor Simon is a bit OCD on these kinds of things
<wxl> you mean "Simon is a bit OCD." PERIOD.
<clivejo> tell him he should spend more time fixing http://kubuntu.org/the-kubuntu-team/
<wxl> hahahahahaha
<clivejo> and stand well clear
<gsilvapt> ahah
<gsilvapt> Nevertheless, what is standards-version
<gsilvapt> ? 
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksnakeduel/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable#n31
<clivejo> Line 31
<clivejo> Standards-Version: 3.9.6
<gsilvapt> There's a new version, is that it? 
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> but in KCI we build on 3 platforms, Xenial, Zesty and Artful
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The launch pad PPA might be getting more dosnloadst
<clivejo> if we update it to the latest, it can throw errors on older distro's
<gsilvapt> hum, I see
<gsilvapt> clivejo, can we try to see if ksnakeduel will finally build? :P
<clivejo> its building as we speak
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/
<gsilvapt> Ah, great
<clivejo> do you know where to find it on LP?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=ksnake&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<gsilvapt> Maybe. I once found it but I remember I had to go a long way. There's likely a shorter way to find it 
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
<clivejo> thats the PPA KCI uploads the unstable packages to
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #143: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #36: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #185: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/185/
<clivejo> so KCI has to wait until LP publishes the build and then it runs checks
<gsilvapt> oops
<clivejo> ok, so KCI has a few tests it runs then in rates the build
<clivejo> in this case it failed the job, despite the build being successful on LP
<clivejo> so if you follow the artful link above
<gsilvapt> Now I'm confused. It says it is still failing but the report says successful task? 
<clivejo> and click on the Parsed Console Output
<clivejo> its failing in KCI's eyes
<clivejo> but KCI can be very strict
<clivejo> so you should see a traffic light 
<clivejo> Red error, yellow warning and green
<clivejo> there is 1 error
<clivejo> click on the red link and it should expand the erro
<clivejo> KCI-E :: -./etc/xdg/ksnakeduel.knsrc
<clivejo> so if you copy that path "etc/xdg/ksnakeduel.knsrc"
<clivejo> and click on amd64 to open the build log
<clivejo> search the buildlog for "etc/xdg/ksnakeduel.knsrc"
<clivejo> there are two occasions
<clivejo> -- Installing: /<<BUILDDIR>>/ksnakeduel-17.04.1+p17.10+git20170610.0022/debian/tmp/etc/xdg/ksnakeduel.knsrc
<clivejo> and
<clivejo> === Start list-missing
<clivejo> -./etc/xdg/ksnakeduel.knsrc
<clivejo> === End list-missing
<gsilvapt> yes, I'm following
<clivejo> so whats happened here is the build has made a new file
<clivejo> but it doesn't know where to put it
<clivejo> so complains about it
<gsilvapt> Okay, I see
<clivejo> so we use .install files to instruct where files should go
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksnakeduel/tree/debian?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> there is only one install file for this package
<clivejo> so we can just shove it in there :)
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksnakeduel/tree/debian/ksnakeduel.install?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> as with the control file, we list the patterns/paths in alphabetic order
<clivejo> line one is a pattern
<clivejo> it is catching all files in the usr folder
<clivejo> some people like to list all the files, some like to pattern match
<clivejo> so you can add etc/xdg/ksnakeduel.knsrc
<gsilvapt> I don't know if I know how to dthis 
<clivejo> or just etc/
<gsilvapt> Why one or another? 
<gsilvapt> When it is appropriate to just use the main directory it complained and when the full path? 
<clivejo> ok, so when LP builds this source code, it creates a number of files
<clivejo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24819446/
<clivejo> it puts them in /<<BUILDDIR>>/ksnakeduel-17.04.1+p17.10+git20170610.0022/debian/tmp/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #144: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/144/
<clivejo> its then up to the install files to instruct what packages to put those files into
<clivejo> but this source package only makes one binary package
<clivejo> ksnakeduel_17.04.1+p17.10+git20170610.0022-0_amd64.deb
<clivejo> and ksnakeduel.install contains the instruction on what files it should install into it
<clivejo> at the moment it contains "usr/"
<clivejo> that is a pattern, which is saying all files matching /<<BUILDDIR>>/ksnakeduel-17.04.1+p17.10+git20170610.0022/debian/tmp/usr/
<clivejo> install it into the ksnakeduel package, which it does
<clivejo> but there is a file left over, and it doesnt know what to do with it
<clivejo> -- Installing: /<<BUILDDIR>>/ksnakeduel-17.04.1+p17.10+git20170610.0022/debian/tmp/etc/xdg/ksnakeduel.knsrc
<clivejo> because this file is being put in /etc
<clivejo> following?
<gsilvapt> I believe I am 
<clivejo> so we need to add a line to the install file to tell it that file needs to go in the ksnakeduel package
<clivejo> we can do it two ways
<clivejo> point to the file directly, or use a pattern
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #37: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/37/
<gsilvapt> lets try the pattern then. The file way may be the less appreciate way, right? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #186: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/186/
<clivejo> it depends on each person and also upstream changes
<gsilvapt> hum
<clivejo> if upstream are changing stuff around a lot, pattern matching can save us time, so we don't have to add each new file or path change manually
<gsilvapt> Right, makes sense
<clivejo> but there are some cases where we need to know if a file has changed
<clivejo> for example a library
<clivejo> we need to know when they are renamed or bumped
<clivejo> anyways, add a new line
<clivejo> etc/
<clivejo> so line 1 is "usr/"
<gsilvapt> yes
<clivejo> and line 2 is "usr/
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> line 1 is "etc/
<clivejo> getting tired
<gsilvapt> line 1 etc, line 2 usr?
<clivejo> yes
<gsilvapt> I though we should add this below
<clivejo> no, standard is to sort them 
<clivejo> alphabetically
<gsilvapt> Ah, right, sorry. I forgot that. I thought this was more correct to run it well
<clivejo> it will still work, its just a standard we try and sort these files
<gsilvapt> Sure, makes sense. Okay, I've added that and I'll add this to the git repository before going to bed 
<clivejo> and because we share packaging with Debian, its best to try and keep it as standard as possible
<clivejo> let me know when you pushed it
<clivejo> ah got it
<gsilvapt> Done. Forgot to add you as reviewer
<clivejo> pushed
<gsilvapt> Ok, that should work now, right? 
<clivejo> if you don't put a reviewer it sends to us all
<clivejo> yup, KCI has created new jobs to send to LP
<gsilvapt> Ok, lets see how that goes before turning this off :P
<clivejo> so, while thats building
<clivejo> do you see all the tabs on KCI
<clivejo> the default tab is artful FIX [39]
<gsilvapt> I'm not sure where you are looking at 
<clivejo> the home page http://kci.pangea.pub/
<gsilvapt> Ok, now we're on the same page
<gsilvapt> Yes, I see them all 
<clivejo> there should be a list of 39 packages
<clivejo> see the S column
<clivejo> click on the S
<clivejo> that will sort the column
<gsilvapt> right, yea
<clivejo> scroll down and you can see all the red ones
<clivejo> they are the ones need fixing
<gsilvapt> Hum, right
<clivejo> so the one you have done is a KF5 port
<clivejo> and this is the task - https://phabricator.kde.org/T6216
<clivejo> so if you want to have a look at those other packages, they all need porting
<gsilvapt> Hummm, I see
<gsilvapt> Should I get an account for this site? 
<clivejo> a KDE identity would be useful :)
<gsilvapt> Where do I create that? 
<clivejo> https://identity.kde.org/index.php?r=registration/index
<clivejo> I think :/
<clivejo> valorie: is that right?
<gsilvapt> Yea, I got it later
<gsilvapt> Lets see if I can do this quickly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
 * clivejo kicks LP
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #187: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #145: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/145/
<gsilvapt> Okay, I created the phabricator and KDE identity 
 * clivejo high-fives gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> and the game is building, apparently
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #38: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/38/
<gsilvapt> hey, it's more your work than mine :P 
<clivejo> you did it!
<clivejo> this is were we all started off
<clivejo> slowly building knowledge on how to fix stuff
<gsilvapt> Still, thanks clivejo 
<gsilvapt> The next step is then to keep working on these needed packages? 
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> basically these are pre-release packages
<gsilvapt> Ok, sounds great
<gsilvapt> Lets see if I can do this lol
<clivejo> they are still in development and this game will be released in Augist
<gsilvapt> Well, but I need to switch off for now because I need to wake up in less than 8 hours. 
<gsilvapt> clivejo, once again, thanks for your time and apologies for all the trouble :) 
<gsilvapt> see you o/ 
<clivejo> http://imgur.com/a/nSvPh
<clivejo> just installed it
<clivejo> and thats what the game is
<clivejo> Im useless at this game
<santa_> gpul's server is up again, doing test rebuilds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #61: FIXED in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #41: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_powerdevil build #43: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_powerdevil/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #57: FIXED in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #36: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #17: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bluedevil build #17: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bluedevil/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #42: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #46: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-nm build #53: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-nm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #32: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeplasma-addons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #56: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #55: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #214: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-desktop build #59: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-desktop/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #59: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #59: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #54: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #19: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmplot build #27: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmplot/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klines build #16: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klines/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #59: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfloppy build #31: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfloppy/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblog build #32: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblog/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khelpcenter build #31: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khelpcenter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #53: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #52: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #42: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #75: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #40: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #53: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #21: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-notes build #44: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-notes/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #50: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #54: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #25: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #217: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #76: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #68: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #60: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #41: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #66: FIXED in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #58: FIXED in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktorrent build #13: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktorrent/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #58: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #42: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #56: FIXED in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #50: FIXED in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-search build #61: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-search/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1573: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1573/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1573: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1573/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1573: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1573/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1573: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1573/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #405: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #372: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #330: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #468: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #435: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #486: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #410: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #440: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #443: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #462: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #363: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #407: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #499: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/499/
<DarinMiller> Hello from Boise o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #477: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #448: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #437: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/437/
<santa_> o/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<DarinMiller> I attempted to create the kf5 ksudoko package last night, but only partially succeeded.
<DarinMiller> Using the cmake file (https://paste.ubuntu.com/24823306/ )  I created this control file https://paste.ubuntu.com/24823310/ , and cleaned up the .install file https://paste.ubuntu.com/24823312/ .
<DarinMiller> As mentioned in phab task (https://phabricator.kde.org/T6216 ), it install but fails to run properly.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<santa_> DarinMiller: can you paste the diff between what's in git and what you have locally?
<DarinMiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24823449/
<santa_> DarinMiller: nevermind. akready seen your current install you can just list "usr/" in there since this is a source package with just one binary package
<santa_> that willl install everything
<DarinMiller> I suspected the .install needed more cleanup.  Fixing now....
<DarinMiller> that worked. mp arriving shortly.
<santa_> thanks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #397: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/397/
<DarinMiller> dang mp page is fighting me again.  Trying to complete my  mp (https://code.launchpad.net/~darinmiller/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksudoku ), the mp page refuse to accept kubuntu-unstable as a Target reference path.
<DarinMiller> nm, it's supposed to be kubuntu_unstable not kubuntu-unstable.... 
 * DarinMiller duh
<DarinMiller> https://code.launchpad.net/~darinmiller/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksudoku/+merge/325443 ready for review.
<DarinMiller> btw, I will not be able to make the BBB session today unless it runs long.  I will be back later today and work on the remaining games that ported to kf5.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #318: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #216: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #160: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #202: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #482: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #232: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #228: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #190: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #134: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #214: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #203: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #217: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #21: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #48: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #34: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #161: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #483: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #28: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #27: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #48: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #45: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #29: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #33: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #51: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #53: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #44: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #355: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #13: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #336: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #17: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #233: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #191: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #229: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #215: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #43: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #55: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #49: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #49: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #32: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #22: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #58: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #48: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #18: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #37: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #57: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #25: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #21: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #50: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #45: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #53: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #38: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamera build #30: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamera/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #51: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #55: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #41: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #19: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #35: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #41: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #25: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #33: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #51: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #26: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #54: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libktorrent build #13: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libktorrent/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #22: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #46: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #28: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #61: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #146: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #505: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #146: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #107: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #132: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #106: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #109: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #160: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #107: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #127: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #234: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #36: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #22: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #36: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevplatform build #50: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevplatform/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #60: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #58: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #17: FIXED in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_purpose build #7: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_purpose/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #216: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #289: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #235: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #66: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #41: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #38: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #40: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #56: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #55: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #45: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #16: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #54: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #45: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #50: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #506: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #59: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #338: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #44: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #58: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #69: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #73: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #32: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #44 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #32: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #2 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktorrent build #13: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktorrent/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #136: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #192: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #44: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #2: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #216: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/216/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @DarinMiller Please review comments on MP
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> gsilvapt are you here?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #62: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #99: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #100: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #3 for job iso_artful_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #1 1 mo 17 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #236: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_artful_unstable_amd64 build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_artful_unstable_amd64/3/
<DarinMiller> Looks like Clive is away.  I had a question regarding Clive's VCS comment on my mp.  Do I need to change the vcs (mp link: https://code.launchpad.net/~darinmiller/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksudoku/+merge/325443)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> no, don't change it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> change it
<DarinMiller> updated followed by ctrl-z :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> i.e change the MP so it's not changed :P
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk hides
<DarinMiller> I am not familiar enough with the VCS link to know https vs the alternative.  Enlightment apprecieated.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> pick a random other git repo of ours and look what it is in that ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I can never remeber, so that's what I end up doing most times
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Simon "fixed" them all
<DarinMiller> I like that advise. :)
<DarinMiller> "fixed" as in no more kittens?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #290: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/230/
 * DarinMiller loves tab completion...best invention since ctrl-z
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> yup, read only :P
<DarinMiller> new ksudoku mp uploaded: https://code.launchpad.net/~darinmiller/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksudoku/+merge/325446
<DarinMiller> Clive your instructions and links yesterdaty to gsilvapt for the ksnake packaging were very helpful for the ksudoku packaging.  I had attempted package creation last weekend and kept getting stuck on minor details.
<genii> It was very interesting, speaking as a casual observer.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> it takes practice
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> clive should run the ninja dojos
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> but ask questions and we'll try and help :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> line 62 of that last MP
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/54/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> you removed ../icons/ksudoku-16.xpm /usr/share/pixmaps
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> those are injecting files from the packaging in the newly built deb package
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksudoku/tree/debian/icons?h=kubuntu_unstable
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> is there a reason why you need to remove them?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> are they obsoleted by what the KF5 build now produces or needs?
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk doesn't know as haven't looked
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> me neither, just asking the question :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> if they no llonger needed they should be removed from the packaging IMO
<DarinMiller> I removed the xpm references from the ksudoku.install files as that is what I understood santa was advising me to do earlier. 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> do you understand what those first lines do?
<DarinMiller> When they were referenced in the install file, the install did not work correctly.
<DarinMiller> My limited understanding: they provide pattern matching references for install locations
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> not the first two
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> ../icons/ksudoku-16.xpm /usr/share/pixmaps
<DarinMiller> then I do not know what they do.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> its saying copy the debian/icons/ksudoku-16.xpm file in the actually packaging
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> into /usr/share/pixmaps
<DarinMiller> Got it.
<DarinMiller> I just discovered, the icon created for lauching ksudoku does not work.  The command line says:  ksudoku %i -caption %c
<DarinMiller> but -caption is not recognized.  How do I fix?  (ksudoku runs fine from the command line...)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 'caption' is obsoleted
 * DarinMiller does not know how or where to fix the ksudoku.desktop files to use the correct launch command.
<DarinMiller> How do I check if the kf5 version of sudoku needs the ../icons/ksudoku-16.xpm icons?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> check the files it builds and installs
<DarinMiller> Just stomp on icon directory, rebuild and run the install?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> KF5/Qt5 now uses '-qwindowtitle' I *think*
<DarinMiller> ok, I will check the files.
<DarinMiller> Need to run a quick errand.  Be back in a few...
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#15 (kubuntu-17.04 - a3b58e8 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/da13a8cffb20ead53b1b32042d598c7df6627803...a3b58e8d224c7d36a188fed18d179aad9d01fa66
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241600966
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vHyLs
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 0e224a2 Aaron Honeycutt: fix env travis-ci
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 3 new commits to master: https://git.io/vHyLN
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master f390c29 Aaron Honeycutt: add pushover for master
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master b243321 Aaron Honeycutt: add github release test# 1
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 0437c1d Aaron Honeycutt: add github release test# 1/2
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#17 (kubuntu-16.04-LTS - 20895ef : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/5c4abf51cc06...20895efe8dbb
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241606525
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#19 (kubuntu-17.04 - 30368e8 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/a3b58e8d224c...30368e81b3a7
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241606688
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vHyto
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master e3b7fe4 Aaron Honeycutt: build epub
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#22 (master - e3b7fe4 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/0437c1db4dc2...e3b7fe4e5fbb
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241611725
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#21 (kubuntu-16.04-LTS - ce0c074 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/20895efe8dbb...ce0c0741e4f4
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241611472
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Wondering about disabling that for now
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vHyqV
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 367196a Aaron Honeycutt: remove tag true
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#23 (kubuntu-16.04-LTS - f4c5b31 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/ce0c0741e4f4...f4c5b316f46f
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241612930
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#24 (master - 367196a : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/e3b7fe4e5fbb...367196a1685f
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241615312
#kubuntu-devel 2017-06-11
<gsilvapt> Anyone around this evening? 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Gsilvapt what's up?
<DarinMiller> Regarding the xpm files in the ksudoku kf5 package, running this command: dpkg-deb -c ksudoku_17.04.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb | grep xpm
<DarinMiller> showed no xpm files installed.  So does that mean its safe to stomp on the icons folder debian packaging?
<DarinMiller> also, in the man directory, I see a kdeopt.part file.  Dolphin says it's a partial download file.
<gsilvapt> DarinMiller, all those errors happened after adding the dependencies needed in debian/control?
<DarinMiller> text in the kdeopt.part also references the "caption" option to set the window title which Rik mentioned is no longer correct for plasma5
<DarinMiller> hi gsilvapt.  I am trying to create a clean kf5 debian package. I started with the kde 4 version and am questioning what needs to be cleaned.
<DarinMiller> I am able to build and install it locally, but the default .desktop icon uses older kde4 commands which are deprecated. 
<gsilvapt> Hum, okay. I'm just asking because I'm just starting and wanted to know of all those errors could appear to me after I do the small edits I've been doing or not 
<DarinMiller> no errors, but I am quite new at this also so I am not sure the correct way to clean house.
<DarinMiller> So I am trying to figure out 3 issues: 1) kill the icons directory (I think I should as no xpm files are installed in the new kf5), 2) fix the .desktop configuration and 3) should I kill the kdeopt file in the man directory.
<DarinMiller> minor correction: the ksudoku.desktop file has the configuration issue the causes an error an refuse to launch ksudoku.
<gsilvapt> i'm not sure if you need to do all that. As far as I can tell from the build log, it is having issues finding the right dependencies because those are not yet specified correctly. 
<gsilvapt> From thereon, it should be running smoothly
<DarinMiller> oh, my mp has not been accepted yet as I had to leave before clive and Rik could answer some of my questions.
<DarinMiller> I built the package locally with sbuild, so I know the control file is working.
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: where are you?  I was under the impression you were Portugal (at least that was I thought I read in the logs...)
<gsilvapt> That's correct, I'm from Portugal
<gsilvapt> I can't help much :p 
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: you and Rik are quite the night owls :0
<DarinMiller> :)
<DarinMiller> if the xpm icons are eliminated from sudoku, then the ksudoku.menu file needs updated or eliminated.
 * acheronuk denies that
 * DarinMiller grins and shakes his head.
 * DarinMiller thinks we need to inform the developer that his src/gui/org.kde.ksudoku.desktop has a bad "Exec=..." line since it's the one that contains the issue with the "caption" parameter passed on the command line.
<DarinMiller> filing a bug report....
 * DarinMiller is suprised the apps ported to plasma5 do not require some sort of symbols voodoo....
<DarinMiller> ksudoku launch bug filed: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381087 
<ubottu> KDE bug 381087 in general "Newly ported KF5 .desktop Exec line contains an invalid -caption option preventing ksudoku from launching via the icon menu." [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<genii> No sudoku is indeed critical
<DarinMiller> :) I thought to assign it normal, but the ksudoku won't launch in its current state.
<DarinMiller> Guideline instructions: 
<DarinMiller> Severity
<DarinMiller> How severe the bug is, or whether it's an enhancement.
<DarinMiller> new mp with a much cleaner/leaner debian package uploaded for ksudoku.
<DarinMiller> good night all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1574: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1574/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1574: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1574/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1574: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1574/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1574: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1574/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> gsilvapt: review your MP, did you do a Debian merge or something?
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~gsilvapt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konquest/+merge/325454
<clivejo> DarinMiller: can you revert your change to Line 36 please
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksudoku/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable#n36
<clivejo> back to https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#24 (master - 367196a : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/e3b7fe4e5fbb...367196a1685f
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241615312
<clivejo> git clone https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksudoku wil work, but just for read only access
<clivejo> ie you can't push back to it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #41: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #218: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #144: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/144/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vHyrM
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 88b51d6 Aaron Honeycutt: github release test
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#25 (master - 88b51d6 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/367196a1685f...88b51d696e06
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241738563
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #145: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #219: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/219/
<gsilvapt> clivejo, I messed up the target repository. I was sending to ksnakeduel instead of konquest. I fixed it. 
<gsilvapt> Sorry for that, it late in the night :) 
<clivejo> have you a fix?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #42: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1575: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1575/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1575: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1575/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1575: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1575/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1575: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1575/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vHyoj
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 7055c41 Aaron Honeycutt: remove pushover notification
<gsilvapt> clivejo, I already pushed it. It was a mistake related with target repositories and such 
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: I have a fair amount of commits to push to kubuntu_artful_archive (for apps 17.04.2) in order to minimize the kci breakage I'm going to try what we discussed some time ago here: copying the 17.04.2 packages from the staging ppa to the kci ppa's in advance
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #49 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
 * santa_ crosses fingers
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oops about that tweet
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @gsilvapt, Would you prepare a brand new MP, I don't want to push those commits were you made the mistake
<gsilvapt> IrcsomeBot, you can delete the MR that has messed up commits because the target repository is wrong. I explained that in the page, I believe. I made a new request to the proper repository. But if you prefer, I can review those later with clivejo 
<santa_> so ... kopypackages copies for all architectures, I have just did the test with akonadi-calendar :|
<santa_> so we need a new kopypackages script to do this properly (i.e. only copying amd64 packages)
<santa_> damn it, apparently there is no way to strip non-amd64 architectures with the launchpad api
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @gsilvapt, Ircsomebot is clivejo :p
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Its a telegram bridge
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio-extras build #1000: FAILURE in 9.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio-extras/1000/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksudoku build #306: FAILURE in 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksudoku/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kget build #305: FAILURE in 7.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kget/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #336: FAILURE in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmime build #681: FAILURE in 7.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmime/681/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #717: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/717/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkleo build #323: FAILURE in 5.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkleo/323/
 * clivejo falls off his chair laughing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kigo build #311: FAILURE in 9.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kigo/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdepim build #321: FAILURE in 5.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdepim/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalcore build #672: FAILURE in 6.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalcore/672/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kidentitymanagement build #675: FAILURE in 6.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kidentitymanagement/675/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #369: FAILURE in 4.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdenlive build #894: FAILURE in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenlive/894/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailimporter build #319: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailimporter/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #318: FAILURE in 6.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_marble build #731: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_marble/731/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalutils build #692: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalutils/692/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #686: FAILURE in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/686/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkeduvocdocument build #932: FAILURE in 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkeduvocdocument/932/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pimcommon build #327: FAILURE in 7.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pimcommon/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_incidenceeditor build #315: FAILURE in 5.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_incidenceeditor/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar build #698: FAILURE in 9.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar/698/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksnakeduel build #305: FAILURE in 7.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksnakeduel/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio-extras build #1001: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio-extras/1001/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksudoku build #41: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksudoku/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksudoku build #307: FIXED in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksudoku/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konquest build #30: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konquest/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #9: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #49: ABORTED in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lskat build #9: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lskat/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #18: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #10: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #9: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #39: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #17: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #14: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksudoku build #42: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksudoku/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #22: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #109: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kspaceduel build #33: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kspaceduel/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #12: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #107: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #102: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #27: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #45: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #62: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #162: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #27: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #230: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/230/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vHyA2
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master ebb3ac0 Aaron Honeycutt: update README
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #118: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #32: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/32/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#27 (master - ebb3ac0 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/7055c4177243...ebb3ac00ec24
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241815103
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #27: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #153: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #118: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #25: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #441: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #135: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/135/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#28 (kubuntu-17.04 - 7cbf8aa : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/30368e81b3a7...7cbf8aab6191
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241815331
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ahh right just turned it off for one
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#29 (kubuntu-16.04-LTS - e7ee43c : Aaron Honeycutt): The build passed.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/f4c5b316f46f...e7ee43c84f3b
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241816164
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #204: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/70/
<DarinMiller> hi everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> hi darin
<valorie> hey DarinMiller, lovely to see you again
<valorie> all done moving house?
<DarinMiller> ah, thanks.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/196/
<DarinMiller> Yes, mostly moved in and sale pending on the other house.
<valorie> lots o' work!
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I saw your note regarding line 36 in the control file.  I did not consciously change that.
<DarinMiller> clivejo: would wrap and sort  change Vcs-Git: https: to Vcs-Git: https: ???
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> shouldn't do
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> never seen it do that :/
<DarinMiller> obviously it was me, but I am clueless how that happened.  I will monitor diffs more carefully on future mp's.  
<DarinMiller> Fixing shortly ksudoku shortly.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> what distro are you running on your dev machine?
<DarinMiller> zesty, but my sbuild is artful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #234: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #123: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/123/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#30 (alpha1 - ebb3ac0 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/alpha1
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241821398
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/26/
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#31 (alpha1 - ebb3ac0 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/alpha1
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241823702
<DarinMiller> wow, Burkhard Lück already fixed the ksudoku launch bug reported last night.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/23/
<valorie> nice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/25/
<DarinMiller> another mp for ksudoku in the queue.
<travis-ci> ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual#32 (alpha1 - ebb3ac0 : Aaron Honeycutt): The build has errored.
<travis-ci> Change view : https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/compare/alpha1
<travis-ci> Build details : https://travis-ci.org/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/builds/241824062
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #146: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/146/
<DarinMiller> so we have a new ci named travis?
<clivejo> something Aaron is working on
<clivejo> drive by spamming :P
<DarinMiller> :)
<clivejo> there are a 18 merge failures :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/39/
<clivejo> really fed up now with not being able to get apps released
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #246: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/246/
<valorie> do we have a PPA with all the upgraded apps?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/150/
<clivejo> santa is doing something in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications with 17.04.2
<valorie> once we're closer to done, we need a MOTU to upload, correct?
<clivejo> but I don't see them on the status pages
<valorie> or get in the sponsor queue
<clivejo> if the AA would accept them, we could add them to our package set and be able to upload ourselves
<valorie> so are they in a pool somewhere waiting for that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/10/
<valorie> I'm a bit hazy on the details and as RM need to get a bit sharper there
 * valorie goes out to get a stick to sharpen
<clivejo> Rohan uploaded them over a month ago
<clivejo> since then they been sitting in the NEW queue waiting for an AA to accept them
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #148: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/148/
<valorie> more than just the PIM?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #220: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #43: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/46/
<valorie> ok, once I come back in from the yardwork, I'll read up on the paperwork requirements, and see who I need to poke
<valorie> whom
<clivejo> the holdup is mostly PIM
<clivejo> but we have two new packages for plasma
<clivejo> and noone willing to go through all this BS again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #39: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/39/
<clivejo> and still no replies to our request - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-June/date.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #17: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcharselect build #12: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcharselect/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #7: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #16: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #9: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksirk build #41: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksirk/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmouth build #39: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmouth/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #20: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreversi build #6: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreversi/6/
<santa_> clivejo: yes, but a few packages got accepted already, I eill try to poke the archive admins tomorrow
<santa_> valorie, clivejo: reagrding apps, there's indeed work on 17.04.2, they are still a few issues, which I would like to work on in the next following days
<clivejo> santa_: how come these is no status page?
<clivejo> there
<santa_> oh, probably I forgot to set it up with so many things, let me check
<santa_> ah, indeed, let me fix that...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #18: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscd build #41: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscd/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcachegrind build #17: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcachegrind/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blinken build #7: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blinken/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #9: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #19: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #17: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konquest build #31: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konquest/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #19: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/19/
<santa_> clivejo: done, we will get it here soon http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #40: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #9: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lskat build #10: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lskat/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #7: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #11: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kspaceduel build #34: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kspaceduel/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #15: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blinken build #20: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blinken/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeedu-data build #16: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeedu-data/16/
<santa_> + I'm running the autopkgtests http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_applications.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blinken build #19: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blinken/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #40: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #15: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcddb build #23: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcddb/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmime build #23: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmime/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #10: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #17: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/17/
<clivejo> also why are we getting two changelogs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #18: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/18/
<santa_> where?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #13: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #46: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #41: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #10: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #40: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #40: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #40: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #48: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #42: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/42/
<clivejo> merge failures 
<santa_> ah I saw those earlier, let me check what's going on
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #45: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiten build #41: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiten/41/
<clivejo> when I done a test cascade I was left with two separate changelog entries one for 17.04.1 and one for 17.04.2 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kanagram build #41: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kanagram/41/
<santa_> oh, the reverts of the abi manager also reverted the changelog entry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_artikulate build #20: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_artikulate/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #46: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #13: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khangman build #10: ABORTED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khangman/10/
<clivejo> santa_: did you copy packages over into unstable?
<clivejo> something is preventing KCI from uploading to the PPA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #36: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/36/
<santa_> clivejo: yes, in an attempt to reduce the kci breakage after stagings
<clivejo> hence all these failures
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #200: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #22: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #356: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #41: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #39: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-scripts/39/
<clivejo> I dont think the staging package names and the KCI naming are compatable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcompactdisc build #11: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcompactdisc/11/
<santa_> the KCI ones are suposed to be higher
<clivejo> keditbookmarks_17.04.2+p17.10+git20170611.2132
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #39: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #21: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #35: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/35/
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=keditboo&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=artful
<clivejo> thats weird
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #18: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/18/
<gsilvapt> hello all 
<clivejo> it built ok, but KCI reports it failed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khelpcenter build #39: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khelpcenter/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #38: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/38/
<clivejo> hi gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> hey clivejo 
<DarinMiller> hi gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> How are things? 
<gsilvapt> Howdy, DarinMiller 
<gsilvapt> clivejo, I have a few questions for you, if you have the time to spend with me :) 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krdc build #16: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krdc/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdf build #15: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdf/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #38: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #31: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #38: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/38/
<clivejo> 23:18:10 Upload was likely rejected, we have been waiting for well over 45 minutes! (RuntimeError)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #42: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_rocs build #17: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_rocs/17/
 * clivejo wonders is LP API broken 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfloppy build #19: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfloppy/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwalletmanager build #11: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwalletmanager/11/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: sure, but you can just ask in the channel
<clivejo> if someone knows the answer they will help you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-integration build #14: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-integration/14/
<gsilvapt> It's about small things and we can do it in the channel, I just don't want to bother you 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-approver build #63: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-approver/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #41: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #35: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/35/
 * DarinMiller knows exactly how gsilvapt feels :)
<santa_> clivejo: hmm, the kci stable ppa is running out of space
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #41: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/41/
<clivejo> santa_: well spotted!!
<santa_> clivejo: so we just need to get a little bit of extra space, I guess the archive admins are the ones to poke?
<gsilvapt> Basically, I was wondering if there's a possibility to run builds outside the KCI hours, just to check if things are building appropriately, without making changes and having to wait until the next night or so
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #48: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiten build #7: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiten/7/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: you should setup your own build environment locally
<clivejo> maybe Darin could help you with that?
<gsilvapt> And, secondly, regarding project dependencies, couldn't we propose upstream to create tests in python to ensure the dependencies are met in debian/control? I never did python testing but I know there is a specific framework for that and the guides didn't seem to complex
<DarinMiller> Yes I can help with that.
<gsilvapt> Sure, I don't have much machine space but we can do that 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktouch build #16: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktouch/16/
<gsilvapt> The last time I used lxd I failed miserably but we can try :P 
<clivejo> different people use different method
<clivejo> I use pbuild, but Simon uses something else
<DarinMiller> no need to use lxd.   We can use pbuild or sbuild.  I use sbuild as recommend by another ninja.
<clivejo> ah yes sbuild
<DarinMiller> ^ another ninja = Simon
<clivejo> could you write docs on how you do it?
<DarinMiller> link coming up.  very good link at that...
<clivejo> be useful for others walking the same path
<santa_> "something else" must be sbuild
<clivejo> yeah I couldn't remember the name
<DarinMiller> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<clivejo> simon build
<santa_> hahaha
<clivejo> aka sbuild
<DarinMiller> lol
<gsilvapt> My goal is to be able to run the same build KCI uses (to keep things constant, right?) and be sure 1) I'll not harm my machine and 2) it works to proof a fix works without causing any breaks in other parts of the package 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #19: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/19/
<gsilvapt> I think I also used sbuild and pbuild once 
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: I recomend following the entire setup including the optional section 11.
<clivejo> simon wrote a tool to grab the KCI source
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar build #699: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar/699/
<gsilvapt> Okay, thanks DarinMiller. I'll do that! Does it explain how to run the test build? 
<gsilvapt> Just asking because I remember having issues on that specific part 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #19: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/19/
<DarinMiller> yes.  Using a ppa is a little ambiguous but I can help clarify if needed.
<gsilvapt> Okay, I'll follow the guide and bother you again if I face any issues :P 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #23: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/23/
<gsilvapt> This prevents harming my machine, right? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #38: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kturtle build #41: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kturtle/41/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: https://launchpad.net/ka
<clivejo> this is our tooling
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #20: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/20/
<gsilvapt> Can I clone and propose some testing for that? 
<gsilvapt> This would have to be different though, I may have to think about another architecture for this 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #18: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #21: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/21/
<clivejo> get-kci-tarball
<clivejo> oh you write that script santa_?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #22: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #19: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/19/
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: you won't be bothering me at all.  Feel free to ping me any time.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #37: ABORTED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #153: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/32/
<santa_> clivejo: yep
<clivejo> for some reason I thought it was Simon :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #18: ABORTED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #45: ABORTED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/45/
<santa_> although I can't guarantee that the tarball will be exactly the same
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #23: ABORTED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #8: ABORTED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #164: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #16: ABORTED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/16/
<santa_> I mean the kci has its code, ka has its own
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_artikulate build #40: ABORTED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_artikulate/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #25: ABORTED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #36: ABORTED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #16: ABORTED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #33: ABORTED in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/33/
<santa_> in different languages even
<clivejo> santa_: stable PPA has been bumped
<clivejo> 30 to 40
<santa_> that's great
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #34: ABORTED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #12: ABORTED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #49: ABORTED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktouch build #17: ABORTED in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktouch/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #18: ABORTED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #27: ABORTED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #39: ABORTED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #18: ABORTED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #39: ABORTED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #19: ABORTED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #38: ABORTED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #18: ABORTED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #14: ABORTED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #41: ABORTED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #19: ABORTED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #36: ABORTED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #19: ABORTED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #36: ABORTED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #45: ABORTED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #18: ABORTED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #36: ABORTED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #54: ABORTED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #46: ABORTED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #50: ABORTED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #18: ABORTED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #29: ABORTED in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #11: ABORTED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #6: ABORTED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #45: ABORTED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #31: ABORTED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #22: ABORTED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #20: ABORTED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #27: ABORTED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #52: ABORTED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #51: ABORTED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #21: ABORTED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_step build #41: ABORTED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_step/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #25: ABORTED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #43: ABORTED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #36: ABORTED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #42: ABORTED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #49: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiten build #8: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiten/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #40: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksnakeduel build #306: STILL FAILING in 8.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksnakeduel/306/
<gsilvapt> DarinMiller, I have followed the guide, I believe everything is fine. How do I test a package now? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksnakeduel build #307: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksnakeduel/307/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: yes, that is a dupe of kspaceduel, I removed one of them
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt:  cd to $HOME/ubuntu/scratch as setup in the sbuild process
<gsilvapt> Ok, cool! 
<DarinMiller> git clone <package>
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #28: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/28/
<DarinMiller> i.e. git clone dolphin
<DarinMiller> cd <package>
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #14: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/30/
<DarinMiller> use santa's suber handy get-kci-tarball
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #20: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/42/
<gsilvapt> I have and error here, oh boy. It says the directory doesn't exist inside chroot
<DarinMiller> mv ../build-area/*xz ../
<gsilvapt> DarinMiller, what if I already have the package I want to test in my machine? 
<DarinMiller> cd into that package directory.
<DarinMiller> when you run get-kci-tarball, iti will download 2 tar files in the parent directory.
<DarinMiller> mv ../build-area/*xz ../
<clivejo> and KCI goes crazy again!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #319: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/319/
<DarinMiller> update your debian packaging as needed and document the changes with dch
<gsilvapt> hum, this seems a bit complicated for me to follow
<DarinMiller> final step run sbuild:  sbuild -d artful-amd64-shm -j4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_incidenceeditor build #316: STILL FAILING in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_incidenceeditor/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalcore build #673: STILL FAILING in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalcore/673/
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24836688/
<gsilvapt> What package do I need to install to use get-kci-tarball? 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalutils build #693: STILL FAILING in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalutils/693/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: the source you are used is the latest from KDE git repos
<clivejo> you need to grab a clone of the kubuntu automation tooling
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/ka
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdenlive build #895: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenlive/895/
<clivejo> and add it to your path
<gsilvapt> I know, clivejo but I just want to test changes I made locally and not yet pushed, to avoid pushing fixes that actually don't work or will create regressions I can't fix
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kget build #306: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kget/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kidentitymanagement build #676: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kidentitymanagement/676/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kigo build #312: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kigo/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmime build #682: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmime/682/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: yes, but to test the packaging you need the latest source code
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmailtransport build #687: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmailtransport/687/
<clivejo> Darin is explaining how to get the source tarballs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #718: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/718/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailimporter build #320: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailimporter/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkleo build #324: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkleo/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #370: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkeduvocdocument build #933: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkeduvocdocument/933/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdepim build #322: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdepim/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #337: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pimcommon build #328: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pimcommon/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_marble build #732: STILL FAILING in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_marble/732/
<gsilvapt> Hum, head is spinning. I clone KA, I'm following INSTALL notes and then I'll try to get back to my use case and see if I can understand this :P 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #889: UNSTABLE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/889/
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: you can use uscan instead of get-kci-tarball, but i am still learning uscan as it gets confused on occaion then I get confused.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #869: UNSTABLE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/869/
<clivejo> uscan will only pick up the released versions from download.kde.org
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: I hear you.  Not problem.
<clivejo> the latest released version is 17.04.2
<clivejo> but these changes (porting to KF5) are happening now and will be released in August for 17.08
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: so did you pick a good place to park the ka tools?  i.e. I parked mine under $home/programming/scripts/ka
<gsilvapt> I did mine in a similar path, a place I store everything programming related 
<clivejo> make sure you add it to your $PATH
<DarinMiller> whatever path, you pick ensure to update your .bashrc path and source $home/.bashrc 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #19: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/19/
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: what package are you attempting to compile? I will do the same on my box in case you missed something in your sbuild setup.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #41: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/41/
<gsilvapt> So, I have ka in $HOME/Documents/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #108: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/108/
<gsilvapt> The paths in .bash.rc are exactly those, right? 
<gsilvapt> export PATH = ~/$HOME/Documents/....
<gsilvapt> s/.../the field the guide recommends
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: export PATH="/home/darin/anaconda3/bin:/home/darin/Programming/scripts/packaging:/home/darin/Programming/scripts/packaging/ka:$PATH"
<gsilvapt> DarinMiller, I clone the git repository of konquest and made some changes. I want to make sure I can test the build of this package and that my fix does not create any regressions
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #51: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/51/
<gsilvapt> As far as I understood, I need to download the source code of konquest, not the packaging one, and then do something else 
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: I won't have your changes, but at least I can duplicate the steps needed for local testing.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #101: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/25/
<gsilvapt> I get that source code and then I need to test the build using those tarballs and my changes. That if I'm making any senses
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #56: FAILURE in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/56/
<gsilvapt> DarinMiller, no need. I'll simplify.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/24/
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: correct.  you need the source code in the same parent directory as your debian packaging
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #98: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/98/
<clivejo> gsilvapt: another way to test, is to upload it to a PPA under your LP account
<gsilvapt> I downloaded this https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konquest, made the changes in debian/control
<gsilvapt> and I want to check if the KCI build works, using my debian/control
<gsilvapt> Does that make sense now? 
<gsilvapt> And, by the way, it should build correctly as KCI already have its green flag: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #147: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/147/
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: yes, makes sense.. just a sec
<gsilvapt> Thanks! 
<gsilvapt> I need to go the bathroom and I'll be right back to finish this off.
<DarinMiller> np
<gsilvapt> I just would like to test these builds because, this way, I can make the remaining fixes I was assigned too and test before pushing changes to the repositories, having to wait to see if others errors occurs and repeat the cycle
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #187: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #130: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #42: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/42/
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: stop me when something does not make sense...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #39: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/39/
<DarinMiller> cd ~/ubuntu/scratch2
<DarinMiller> git clone kp:konquest
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #21: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/21/
<DarinMiller> cd konquest
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #29: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #107: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/107/
<DarinMiller> git branch kubuntu_unstable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #153: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #19: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #235: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #291: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #37: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #22: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #9: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #15: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #29: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #25: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/25/
<DarinMiller> wait my bad: git checkout kubuntu_unstable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #23: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #20: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/20/
<DarinMiller> ensure git status shows "kubuntu_unstable"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #42: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/42/
<DarinMiller> get-kci-tarball
<DarinMiller> mv ../build-area/*xz ../
<DarinMiller> sbuild -d artful-amd64-shm -j4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #38: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #42: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/42/
<gsilvapt> I'll try that, DarinMiller 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #42: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/42/
<gsilvapt> get-kci-tarball doesn't work. I may have missed something
<DarinMiller> santa_ or clivejo, why would get-kci-tarball pull the 16.04 tars and not the 17.04 tars?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/31/
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: get-kci-tarball pulled the 16.04 tars for me.  But uscan worked fine.
<gsilvapt> get-kci-tarball returns command not found. I may have poorly installed this
<DarinMiller> gsilvapt: that implies you have not source'd your updated .bashrc file or the path to ka might not be correct.
<DarinMiller> source ~/.bashrc
<DarinMiller> echo $PATH
<DarinMiller> ensure your path includes the correct reference to the ka directory.
<DarinMiller> also look in your ka directory to ensure all scripts cloned/downloaded correctly including get-kci-tarball 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/19/
<gsilvapt> i tried bashing more than once but somehow it now worked
<gsilvapt> Ok, so this downloads the source on git and then uses the wrong debain/control
<gsilvapt> how do I test mine? 
<gsilvapt> Should I push to a repo under my LP ID and download the tarball from there? 
<gsilvapt> Not even sure if that's possibler
<gsilvapt> s/possibler/possible
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #37: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/37/
<DarinMiller> If you cloned to a new location, you can copy your control file to the .../konquest/debian/  folder...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/27/
<DarinMiller> or just cd to your folder and run get-kci-tarball or uscan
<DarinMiller> "your folder" means your konquest folder
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #81: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/81/
<gsilvapt> AHH
<gsilvapt> That's why this is failing :D 
<gsilvapt> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #18: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/18/
<DarinMiller> do you want to try to screen share on BBB?
<DarinMiller> which part failed?
<gsilvapt> No, no it's fine, I think I understood
<gsilvapt> I tried using the previous tarball with the debian/control from the source code
<gsilvapt> Now I fetched new tarballs using my debian/control and remove the old ones
<DarinMiller> did uscan or get-kci-tarball download the tars in the same parent directory as konquest?
<gsilvapt> yes
<gsilvapt> wait
<gsilvapt> no
<gsilvapt> they put it in ../buid-area
<gsilvapt> but it stills gives build dependencies failed
<gsilvapt> E: Core build dependencies not satisfied; skipping
<DarinMiller> assuming your working directory is konquest, run: mv ../build-area/*xz ../
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/33/
<DarinMiller> also ensure the konquest tar file version is 17.04.2...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #25: FAILURE in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/25/
<gsilvapt> All checks out
<gsilvapt> Are maybe the options of sbuild wrong? 
<gsilvapt> Or may I have configured sbuild wrong? 
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #150: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #128: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kasync build #35: FAILURE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kasync/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscd build #41: FAILURE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscd/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #152: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #22: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kasync build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kasync/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #109: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdcraw build #154: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdcraw/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #80: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #120: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libktorrent build #86: FAILURE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libktorrent/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #158: FAILURE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #107: FAILURE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #22: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #117: FAILURE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/117/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @valorie, I'm upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @valorie, Okay .. With look into it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libmediawiki build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libmediawiki/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #144: FAILURE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/144/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @valorie, It should automatically or manually?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkscreen build #23: FAILURE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkscreen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #20: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #113: FAILURE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcron build #82: FAILURE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcron/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #90: FAILURE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #64: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiagram build #121: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiagram/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #80: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #145: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #92: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #79: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #133: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-morse build #84: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-morse/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #25: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-grub build #24: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-grub/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_filelight build #135: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_filelight/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kproperty build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kproperty/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #132: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #114: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #160: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #24: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdb build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdb/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #114: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #107: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #100: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcontacts build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcontacts/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #130: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_babe build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_babe/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dragon build #111: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dragon/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #148: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #106: FAILURE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #114: FAILURE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #122: FAILURE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #97: FAILURE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #142: FAILURE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #133: FAILURE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #111: FAILURE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #54: FAILURE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_poxml build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_poxml/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #134: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #97: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscd build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscd/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #159: FAILURE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #136: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam build #29: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #149: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #166: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #166: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #148: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #159: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #94: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #107: FAILURE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #141: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #116: FAILURE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #115: FAILURE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #103: FAILURE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_babe build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_babe/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #112: FAILURE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeedu-data/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_analitza build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_analitza/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #171: FAILURE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #15: FAILURE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #155: FAILURE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #143: FAILURE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #152: FAILURE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klinkstatus build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klinkstatus/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #130: FAILURE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #107: FAILURE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #24: FAILURE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kqtquickcharts/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #24: FAILURE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #8: FAILURE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #155: FAILURE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #95: FAILURE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #135: FAILURE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwayland-integration build #24: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwayland-integration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #138: FAILURE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #70: FAILURE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #148: FAILURE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #146: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #127: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #132: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #24: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #96: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcompactdisc/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbackup build #37: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbackup/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #95: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #79: FAILURE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpkpass build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpkpass/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksane build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksane/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #123: FAILURE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gcompris build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gcompris/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #115: FAILURE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #135: FAILURE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkscreen build #23: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkscreen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #155: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #169: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapptemplate build #86: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapptemplate/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcontacts build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcontacts/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #23: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #24: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/24/
<valorie> @myfenris -- we should have possibly done that automatically with our packaging, but I guess we did not
<valorie> so you will have to do it manually
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #156: FAILURE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klines build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klines/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmplot build #21: FAILURE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmplot/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter build #24: FAILURE in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm build #24: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #166: FAILURE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #18: FAILURE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_print-manager build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_print-manager/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_milou build #24: FAILURE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_milou/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #23: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreport build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreport/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_killbots build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_killbots/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #14: FAILURE in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #25: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #151: FAILURE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #118: FAILURE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #118: FAILURE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #20: FAILURE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #5: FAILURE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #116: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #24: FAILURE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konqueror build #23: FAILURE in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konqueror/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_smb4k build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_smb4k/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-nm build #25: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-nm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #25: FAILURE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #31: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreport build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreport/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #25: FAILURE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #11: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_muon build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_muon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_print-manager build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_print-manager/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lokalize build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lokalize/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #31: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sweeper build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sweeper/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #26: FAILURE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #17: FAILURE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #25: FAILURE in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #41: FAILURE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #160: FAILURE in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_milou build #25: FAILURE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_milou/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #167: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #26: FAILURE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #141: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #22: FAILURE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #22: FAILURE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgamma5 build #24: FAILURE in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgamma5/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sweeper build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sweeper/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #78: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #5: FAILURE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #15: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #6: FAILURE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #97: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khelpcenter build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khelpcenter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #23: FAILURE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #100: FAILURE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjots build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjots/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bluedevil build #25: FAILURE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bluedevil/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #15: FAILURE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluedevil build #24: FAILURE in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluedevil/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #133: FAILURE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #25: FAILURE in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #148: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #9: FAILURE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #130: FAILURE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #24: FAILURE in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #147: FAILURE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #18: FAILURE in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #5: FAILURE in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #136: FAILURE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #26: FAILURE in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #26: FAILURE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_latte-dock build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_latte-dock/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #138: FAILURE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #118: FAILURE in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #16: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #22: FAILURE in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #112: FAILURE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #148: FAILURE in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #128: FAILURE in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #117: FAILURE in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #164: FAILURE in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #77: FAILURE in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #112: FAILURE in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdegames build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdegames/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #158: FAILURE in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #111: FAILURE in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #192: FAILURE in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #142: FAILURE in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #118: FAILURE in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #131: FAILURE in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #22: FAILURE in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #163: FAILURE in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #141: FAILURE in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #18: FAILURE in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #24: FAILURE in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #144: FAILURE in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #26: FAILURE in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kget build #21: FAILURE in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kget/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #20: FAILURE in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_analitza build #22: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_analitza/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #101: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #117: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #134: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #161: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #25: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #98: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #149: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #107: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #55: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #129: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #26: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #27: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #159: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #167: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #139: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #118: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #113: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_milou build #26: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_milou/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #22: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #96: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_killbots build #22: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_killbots/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #172: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #22: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #24: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sweeper build #22: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sweeper/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rocs build #22: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rocs/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #12: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #21: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_print-manager build #22: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_print-manager/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_milou build #25: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_milou/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #145: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-morse build #85: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-morse/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #18: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libmediawiki build #21: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libmediawiki/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klinkstatus build #21: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klinkstatus/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #143: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_filelight build #136: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_filelight/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdcraw build #155: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdcraw/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #22: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #108: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #150: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcolorchooser/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #12: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #22: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #16: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #151: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #115: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #22: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #32: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #6: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #22: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #119: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klines build #22: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klines/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_babe build #21: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_babe/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #132: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #139: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdb build #21: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdb/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #25: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sweeper build #22: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sweeper/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_smb4k build #21: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_smb4k/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #133: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #136: FIXED in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #21: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #137: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #146: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #80: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #156: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #96: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kasync build #36: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kasync/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #23: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #115: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #21: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_latte-dock build #22: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_latte-dock/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #91: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #22: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #22: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kqtquickcharts/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #15: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #116: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #21: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #133: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #21: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #25: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-sdk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #113: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #21: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #32: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #21: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind build #22: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_babe build #21: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_babe/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter build #25: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #22: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #153: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gcompris build #21: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gcompris/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_elisa build #22: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_elisa/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #27: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #143: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #128: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkscreen build #24: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkscreen/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksane build #22: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksane/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #152: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #81: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/81/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vxBKmEjD/file_7582.webp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #142: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkscreen build #24: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkscreen/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #117: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #25: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #26: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #135: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #65: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #108: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #129: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #120: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #134: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #13: FAILURE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #25: FAILURE in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #23: FAILURE in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #78: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khelpcenter build #22: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khelpcenter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #23: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #12: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiagram build #122: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiagram/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #120: FAILURE in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #159: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #17: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #19: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #22: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #27: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konqueror build #24: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konqueror/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #22: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #149: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #121: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #164: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeedu-data/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libktorrent build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libktorrent/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #167: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_print-manager build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_print-manager/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-grub build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-grub/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #137: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgamma5 build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgamma5/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapptemplate build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapptemplate/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #24: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #93: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #108: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #80: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #116: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #170: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjots build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjots/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bluedevil build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bluedevil/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #14: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #144: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_muon build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_muon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #108: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #115: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dragon build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dragon/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kasync build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kasync/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #79: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #136: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #157: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-nm build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-nm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #114: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #115: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcontacts build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcontacts/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #123: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwayland-integration build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwayland-integration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluedevil build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluedevil/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #161: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #27: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #118: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lokalize build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lokalize/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcron build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcron/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #193: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #149: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #142: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscd build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscd/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #98: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #156: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #156: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #26: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #131: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #113: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #119: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #149: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #42: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreport build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreport/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmplot build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmplot/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscd build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscd/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbackup build #38: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbackup/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #95: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_poxml build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_poxml/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kproperty build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kproperty/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #165: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #110: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #119: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #134: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #104: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #23: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #153: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #147: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #148: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #80: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #22: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #167: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg build #22: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkmahjongg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #97: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcompactdisc/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #24: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #149: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #145: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #101: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpkpass build #21: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpkpass/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #22: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #98: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #142: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #22: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #17: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreport build #21: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreport/21/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdegames build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdegames/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcontacts build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcontacts/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #27: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #21: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #168: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #125: FAILURE in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcontacts build #153: FAILURE in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcontacts/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kget build #22: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kget/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #121: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/121/
<ngraham[m]> Is this our fault?
<ngraham[m]> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1042251/plasma-discover-uninstalled-with-the-latest-package-update-now-cannot-be-reinsta
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/110/
<acheronuk> ngraham[m]: no. fine here. they must have ****ed something their end
<acheronuk> I'll rephrase that. if there is a dep issue, it's not us
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #27: FAILURE in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #133: FAILURE in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #154: FAILURE in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #21: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/21/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not directly a Kubuntu isssue but good news anyways:  Verfied on my Lenovo 2: Libinput 1.11 fixes my Lenovo Yoga 2 touchpad issues including excellent palm and jitter detection.  I had to manally set jitter from 8 to 16, but otherwise no complaints! I will attempt a write up this evening in case anyone else wants to try on Lenovo hw.
<ngraham[m]> yay!
<ngraham[m]> BTW the libinput guy Peter Hutterer is a really awesome fellow
<ngraham[m]> I've worked with him a bit over the past year and a half and he's super nice and easy to work with
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2276: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2276: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2276: SUCCESS in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_analitza build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_analitza/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #161: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-grub build #26: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-grub/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #23: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreport build #22: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreport/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #8: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #23: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwayland-integration build #26: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwayland-integration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcontacts build #23: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcontacts/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_print-manager build #23: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_print-manager/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #17: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeedu-data build #23: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeedu-data/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kasync build #22: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kasync/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgamma5 build #26: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgamma5/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #27: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #23: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse build #22: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #22: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #22: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #116: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/116/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @DarinMiller share what you have with libinput as I'm wondering about that.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #27: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #26: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam build #31: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #72: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #113: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #40: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmplot build #23: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmplot/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bluedevil build #27: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bluedevil/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #137: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #26: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #11: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #122: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #120: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #150: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #119: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #161: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #115: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #158: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #7: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #150: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #116: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #130: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #117: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #145: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #132: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #165: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #27: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #81: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #25: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #166: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #109: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #138: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #80: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #82: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #116: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #113: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-nm build #27: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-nm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #171: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscd build #22: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscd/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kproperty build #22: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kproperty/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #26: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_poxml build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_poxml/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #25: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #26: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #26: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #22: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #24: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #13: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lokalize build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lokalize/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbackup build #39: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbackup/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #162: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcontacts build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcontacts/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm build #26: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-nm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #154: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #23: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #28: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_analitza build #24: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_analitza/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #152: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #18: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #126: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_minuet build #157: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_minuet/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluedevil build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluedevil/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_muon build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_muon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libktorrent build #88: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libktorrent/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #135: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dragon build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dragon/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #161: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscd build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscd/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #124: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapptemplate build #88: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapptemplate/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khelpcenter build #143: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khelpcenter/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #132: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #168: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #96: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcron build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcron/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #157: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcontacts build #154: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcontacts/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #23: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #194: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #23: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #22: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/22/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> hello everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #155: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #13: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjots build #22: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjots/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdegames build #23: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdegames/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #20: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #27: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #169: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #124: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #168: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #21: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #19: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/19/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> ello
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #25: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #142: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #138: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/138/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk @tsimonq2 do you have any preferred hour tomorrow for the quick mini-meeting?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, I thought we agreed on next week? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 😐 I meant this tuesday since we have frameworks 5.47 already there, but if you can't you could join us when doing plasma and applications, there's plenty of merges to do after all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #134: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #13: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/12/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, nope. at the moment any time in the evening would be fine
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #17: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #28: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #20: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #433: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #98: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #269: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #60: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #270: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_analitza build #40: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_analitza/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #114: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #117: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #178: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_analitza build #25: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_analitza/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_analitza build #162: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_analitza/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #27: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #131: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #82: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #27: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #153: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #99: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #434: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #132: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #115: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #18: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/23/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> allright, see you tomorrow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1111: SUCCESS in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #24: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfloppy build #22: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfloppy/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-stash build #21: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-stash/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfloppy build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfloppy/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalc build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalc/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_blinken build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_blinken/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #22: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #22: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #22: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #23: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kruler build #22: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kruler/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_drkonqi build #25: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_drkonqi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwrited build #25: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwrited/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktimer build #22: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktimer/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libktorrent build #21: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libktorrent/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lokalize build #24: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lokalize/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #25: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksshaskpass/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbackup build #23: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbackup/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_filelight build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_filelight/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #24: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkcompactdisc/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kteatime build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kteatime/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #23: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rsibreak build #21: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rsibreak/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdecoration build #25: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdecoration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #25: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdialog build #23: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdialog/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #118: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #23: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbruch build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbruch/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemdgenie build #21: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemdgenie/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #26: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kig build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kig/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_svgpart build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_svgpart/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krfb build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krfb/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_blinken build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_blinken/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcolorchooser build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcolorchooser/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass build #25: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbruch build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbruch/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kruler build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kruler/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_svgpart build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_svgpart/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #21: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #22: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kproperty build #21: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kproperty/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #26: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiten build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiten/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #24: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #21: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #11: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #23: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdecoration build #26: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdecoration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_poxml build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_poxml/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #147: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #145: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #148: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #129: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #16: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #55: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #139: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #145: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #20: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #23: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #21: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #21: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #20: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #23: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_granatier build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_granatier/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #25: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #6: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblackbox build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblackbox/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #26: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_granatier build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_granatier/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #24: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kate build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kate/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #24: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #21: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #29: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap build #24: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bomber build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bomber/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #26: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #23: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapptemplate build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapptemplate/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_artikulate build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_artikulate/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblackbox build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblackbox/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #26: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kate build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kate/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #23: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbreakout build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbreakout/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #22: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #22: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #25: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblocks build #22: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblocks/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfourinline build #22: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfourinline/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #22: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/23/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #23: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #25: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #23: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konversation build #23: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konversation/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters build #23: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #27: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kproperty build #22: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kproperty/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass build #26: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcolorchooser build #23: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcolorchooser/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #148: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #23: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkcompactdisc/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_blinken build #23: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_blinken/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #146: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #23: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kruler build #23: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kruler/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #24: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_svgpart build #23: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_svgpart/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #22: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #56: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #27: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #27: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #23: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdecoration build #27: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdecoration/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_filelight build #23: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_filelight/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbruch build #23: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbruch/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_drkonqi build #26: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_drkonqi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_poxml build #23: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_poxml/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfloppy build #23: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfloppy/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #21: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #149: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #7: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #23: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #23: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #22: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbackup build #24: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbackup/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #119: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #22: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiten build #23: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiten/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblackbox build #23: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblackbox/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_granatier build #23: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_granatier/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfourinline build #23: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfourinline/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdecoration build #26: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdecoration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #23: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #26: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblocks build #23: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblocks/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap build #25: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #24: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #26: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #17: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_distro-release-notifier/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_svgpart build #23: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_svgpart/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalc build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalc/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #130: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bomber build #23: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bomber/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #22: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_blinken build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_blinken/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-stash build #22: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-stash/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwrited build #26: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwrited/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdialog build #24: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdialog/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kig build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kig/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemdgenie build #22: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemdgenie/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbruch build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbruch/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #23: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_granatier build #23: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_granatier/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rsibreak build #22: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rsibreak/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapptemplate build #23: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapptemplate/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktimer build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktimer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #26: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konsole build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konsole/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lokalize build #25: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lokalize/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #25: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kteatime build #23: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kteatime/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfloppy build #23: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfloppy/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_artikulate build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_artikulate/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #140: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libktorrent build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libktorrent/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblackbox build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblackbox/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kate build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kate/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2277: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2277: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2277: SUCCESS in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2277/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2278: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2278: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2278: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #602: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/602/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #397: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #380: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/380/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can we do this mini-meeting? @Santa
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> my broadband is feelign quite broke at the moment, so not sure how much I can be online
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hopefully getting it fixed tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk hey I was about to ping you, I had to fix a couple of issues in KA this afternoon and I'm building right now the result of a merge
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so, first of all make use you are with KA >= 2.2-beta4
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> updating......
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> done
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> allright, so the script in question is still named 'ka-debian2kubuntu-merge'
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> looking at changelog
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> the usage is simple, you go to a git clone, then you checkout the branch where you would like to do the merge and execute the program. the only relevant parameter  is -o/--origin, it defaults to 'debian/:max_tag:' which is a special value meaning the tag providing the highest debian version, so I recommend you to simply use the script wihtout parameters
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> regarding its internals it's also similar to the previous version; but this time it creates 2 temporary branches: one for kubuntu and one for debian, it does some changes on these branches to minimize the amount of conflicts, finally it does a git merge
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> right
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so you would end up having a kubuntu_cosmic_debian-merge with the conflicts and the contents of the merge
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so you would work on this branch and finally merge it into kubuntu_cosmic_staging
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> that's what I'm testing with the baloo package for real and it seems this workflow would work
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> nice :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Email sent to the Akadamy team to pick Denver!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so anything else cricial need to know about this scriptery?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, :D
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @ nope, but let me drop a few notes about the merges themselves:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 1. since a while ago we are passing '-fno-keep-inline-functions' to the acc tests since some were failing just in ubuntu, with our gcc_slightly_different_compared_with_debians: I would recommend you to keep this change when resolving conflicts2. we are in the beggining of an ubuntu LTS release cycle
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ... so we are free to remove transitional dummy packages to reduce our delta with debian
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> oh well, and also be careful with "Debian's broken Breaks", the script might not detect all of them, so you might need to remove a few manually
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, What do you mean?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, yeah. already dropped a few. kept a few others for things where SRU to bionic may happen, but will drop when that possibility is gone
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> just so branch maintenance is simpler
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, See "6 - Merging from debian branches" from KA's README
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa opinion on dropping dhmk for many things as debian have been doing?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I don't know yet, I have seen that in one package; dhmk was made by the most competent developer I ever worked with in debian, I would need to dig into old mails and recheck his reasons to make his own thing, maybe those reasons are gone now. or maybe the current debian kde maintainer just wouldn't now how to maintain the thing so he's dumping it. As I said  I would need to investigate it.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. a fair few of frameworks have had that happen afaik
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'm not usre if I'll be able to do much testing/merging with the script tomorrow. interent trobles, and me just usually having other commitments on a Wednesday mean that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, My bet is that you're talking about Pino, who knows what he's doing.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Thursday onwards I should be able to get stuck in :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, Nope. The man I'm talking about is already 'retired'.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> anyway. thanks for the work on the scriptery. sounds very good :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> let's not scream "Vcitory!" yet, I hit an issue with baloo. I think it's not related to the merge script but to the debhelper compat level, we'll see what comes up from there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, OK
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, Ok. let me know. I'll be able to ctach up with messages tomorrow, if nothing esle
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> k
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1112: SUCCESS in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/27/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #163: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #26: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/17/
<genii> I think your latest telegram addition is an adbot ( Celina Chernoff )
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Gone already.
 * genii makes more coffee
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 sips.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> and I'm on Cosmic.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #124: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #111: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #155 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #155: ABORTED in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #603: ABORTED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/603/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #404: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #405: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #27: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #164: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #28: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #125: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2279: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2279: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2279: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2279/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good morning everyone
<BluesKaj> morning Santa
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk hey I will have some new 'notes' regarding the debian merges, I have been doing some research this morning (which is not complete yet)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, Ok. Thanks. My internet is still not fixed, so post it/email somewhere for ref when you have it done :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> we will need to have a small chat first, then I could summarize everything we discussed in the phab todo card for fw 5.47 merges
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2280: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2280: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2280: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2280/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk that chat must be done tomorrow, since today somthing got broken in -proposed so I'm a bit behind I should be
<mamarley> Santa: I guess that's why I can't install "libkf5textwidgets-dev" right now?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/24/
<doko> please could you have a look at LP: #918289, if that is still needed, and if yes, where to add that dependency?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 918289 in fonts-kanjistrokeorders (Ubuntu Precise) "[MIR] fonts-kanjistrokeorders" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918289
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/18/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #25: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #111: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #27: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/27/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @doko, My first reaction is "no" but I'd like to wait from an opinion from acheronuk. Regardless, since you've been around much longer than I have in Ubuntu, how have the MIR policies changed since the bug was filed?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/130/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's dumb stupid how to make a textfield in qml.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's soooo bad.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #20: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #18: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_modemmanager-qt build #1059: FAILURE in 5.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_modemmanager-qt/1059/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #454: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_modemmanager-qt build #1060: STILL FAILING in 5.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_modemmanager-qt/1060/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2281: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2281: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2281: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2281/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_modemmanager-qt build #1061: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_modemmanager-qt/1061/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #455: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/455/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> mamarley: I don't know, I was talking about a python-defaults brokenness which right now is already fixed
<santa_> acheronuk: do you have some time for that chat now?
<mamarley> Yeah, that was it.  I noticed it yesterday because it failed my automatic Quassel daily build on Cosmic.
<santa_> aha, I was doing some builds and everything got broken, so I had to catch up this morning with the stuff I was investigating
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2282: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2282: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2282: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2282/
<acheronuk> santa_: still here?
<santa_> acheronuk: yep
<acheronuk> lets do it then
<santa_> allright, thanks for bringing that dhmk -> dh thing to my attention
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #156 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<santa_> if I were working for debian, probably, I wouldn't have done that, but that kind of discussion is kind of futile
<santa_> now, seeing the thing with my kubuntu devel eyes, I think we should try to follow what debian is doing in the mid/long term
<santa_> so this is what we have with the dhmk -> dh move:
<acheronuk> it would reduce the work we have to do
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> click on hide/show of attica please
<santa_> show/hide actually XD
<acheronuk> yeah
<santa_> that's a kubuntu specific side effect of the move
<acheronuk> we lose dhmk lintian markers
<santa_> and list-missing
<acheronuk> yup
<santa_> to sum up what we have here, I think the correct move for these days is:
<santa_> 1. merge all frameworks from debian
<santa_> 2. revert temporarily the dhmk move and stay in debhelper compat 9
<santa_> and later, once we get ready to do it, move
<acheronuk> why compat 9
<santa_> in case 11 causes any malfunctioning in dhmk which is unmaintained
<acheronuk> right
<santa_> imho the best is moving both things i.e (compat 9 -> 11; + dhmk -> dh) or none of both
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #156: ABORTED in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/156/
<santa_> and get ready before doing both of course
<acheronuk> ok
<santa_> so, now that we are on the same page about the problem, and the solution for the very shor term, let's dig into possible mid/long term solutions
<santa_> to recover list-missing, I have a patch for pkg-kde-tools which would execute "dh_missing --list-missing"
<santa_> this won't provide the markers, but it works with the ppa/tritemio status pages, not sure if it would work for the ruby powered CI
<santa_> regarding lintian, let me say that the way we are doing it is very hackish, and it wouldn't be a bad thing to get rid of that way of doing it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/158/
<acheronuk> have to see what it does exactly. IIRC the CI code has routine for slitting build log sections based on the markers
<acheronuk> *splitting
<santa_> so one thing we can do is not execute lintian in the package building at all, but only on tritemio
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #118: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #556: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/556/
<santa_> if you click on that attica build log you will find a part like this https://paste.kde.org/pandznguj/pi14qm
<santa_> so we could change the status pages of tritemio to catch that kind of output
<santa_> and we could do the new ci taking that into account
<santa_> the problem is:
<santa_> 1) I haven't finished the tritemio setup guide yet
<santa_> 2) we don't have the new CI yet
<santa_> hence why I'm suggesting to hold the dhmk -> dh move, so we can buy some time to get our stuff in better shape and ready to deal with this change
<santa_> acheronuk: questions/suggestions/insults? :D 
<acheronuk> I don't like the idea of losing lintian in our main build logs :(
<acheronuk> and a new CI is well..... I could be hopeful, but I suspect a fair way off
<santa_> I have been pondering about the lintian thing and it doesn't seem easy to make it behave the way it was without changing _all_ our debian/rules, but suggestions to solve that are welcomed
<acheronuk> but then part of it is what I am used to. workflows and tools change. 
<acheronuk> we can ponder for a bit
<santa_> sure, that's another reason to hold the dhmk drop, this way we would have time to figure out a proper strategy
<santa_> so are you ok with merging everithing from debian except compat and dhmk drop?
<acheronuk> yeah. that sounds sane for now
<santa_> excellent, I'm going to write a summary of this in the wiki
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/29/
<acheronuk> some leaf packages (i.e. no plasma, fw, apps etc), already lost dhmk in merges. I don't think anything important enough to be very concerned on, but I'll probably re-check those
<santa_> oh, btw
<santa_> https://alioth-lists.debian.net/pipermail/pkg-kde-talk/2017-December/002555.html
<santa_> https://alioth-lists.debian.net/pipermail/pkg-kde-talk/2018-January/002564.html
<santa_> https://alioth-lists.debian.net/pipermail/pkg-kde-talk/2018-January/002565.html
<acheronuk> nice one. I recalled seeming a conversation, but had not found it yet!
<santa_> the usual debianesque coordination and disciplined work XD
<acheronuk> have a 1st discussion about changes when already mostly implemented!
<doko> tsimonq2, acheronuk: these fonts would be ready to promote, if they would have a dependency in main, or would be seeded. that's what I'm asking about
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/173/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @doko, I'm not sure.
<doko> tsimonq2: if you're not sure, then I'm closing this one as won't fix
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks.
<acheronuk> doko: kiten seems to provide it's own version of that font anyway
<acheronuk> or no-one has cared for 6 years!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #2: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #104: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #30: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #134: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #135: STILL FAILING in 2 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #170: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #157 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #211: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #157: ABORTED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #16: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #28: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #98: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #28: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #154: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #17: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #440: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #128: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #170: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #182: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #106: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #25: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #167: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #179: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #168: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #27: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #198: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #119: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #171: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #136: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #212: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #156: FAILURE in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/28/
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm trying to do a test rebuild of everything, why kamoso isn't at 18.04.1 in kubuntu_cosmic_staging?
<acheronuk> santa_: this says it is? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kamoso/commit/?h=kubuntu_cosmic_staging&id=eb1d580325e46d0ef811e1a5088ea44fe503724c
<santa_> so my clone wasn't updated? wtf let me recheck
<santa_> ok now, it was in _archive for some reason, thanks
 * acheronuk tries to remember why kamoso needed merging from debian a month ago :/
<acheronuk> there *was* a reason....
<santa_> acheronuk: what about kbackup? this one is at .0 and this one doesn't seem to be my fault...
 * acheronuk looks
<acheronuk> santa_: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kbackup/commit/?h=kubuntu_cosmic_staging&id=230deee73e815675ecd5cea3b8c1169f6d32bdc7
<santa_> sigh, mistyped the checkout, ok now, last one: kopete: is that no longer released?
<acheronuk> kopete was dropped from previous apps, but should be back in 18.04.x
<santa_> ah, nevermind I got it right as well
<acheronuk> ok :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #119: UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #410: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #381: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #30: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #29: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #120: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #136: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #129: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #137: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #29: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #61: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #123: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #169: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #85: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #21: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #70: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #29: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #29: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #199: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/199/
<valorie> !info isoimagewriter
<ubottu> Package isoimagewriter does not exist in bionic
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> that's a KDE package, I just read .... any idea why we don't provide that as an alternative?
<acheronuk> valorie: never had a stable release yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #30: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #30: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #16: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #20: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #99: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #119: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #113: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #112: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/112/
<santa_> acheronuk: so ... this is what I'm planing to do tomorrow: complete this https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/pyramid/ with the stuff we discussed today, open a todo card in the board for merges and start to merge from debian keeping debhelper compat at 9 and dhmk in our 'd/rules', any objections?
<acheronuk> ok with me
<santa_> allright, I'm also doing a test rebuild here: to start testing the possible solution for list-missing we discussed http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ the objective of that test is checking that, first of all, it does no harm to our curent packaging, if so it would be safe to upload that fix in advance
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #28: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/28/
<valorie> acheronuk: wow
<acheronuk> ?
<valorie> that it hasn't had a release
<valorie> I suppose it was one of those things in Playground
<valorie> worked well enough for the person who developed it, so they just let it sit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #171: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #172: FIXED in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/172/
<acheronuk> valorie: see the git log for the name of that person https://cgit.kde.org/isoimagewriter.git/log/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/26/
<valorie> aha
<valorie> so that's his fork of Rosa I think
<acheronuk> yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #157: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #155: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #183: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #168: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #113: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #180: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #120: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #17: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #18: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #16: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #64: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #213: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #28: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #29: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #29: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #24: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/24/
<genii> Adora Cantwell Telegram bot
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1114: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1114/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ?
<genii> @ahoneybun in -offtopic "<IrcsomeBot> Adora Cantwell was added by: Adora Cantwell  ... <IrcsomeBot> <Adora Cantwell> http://tinyurl.com/ybelbae2 " ... which is some music robot advertising thing
<genii> 2nd or 3rd time I've seen it now in the last few days
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't think it's in this channel though.
<wxl> it's not, but i think he's looking for an appropriate place to mention it
<wxl> i'm not sure who's the "op" of the telegram bot and i'm sure genii isn't either :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> He's in offtopic
<wxl> the problem is in offtopic
<wxl> but the solution needs to be implemented by someone with access to the bot or rather the telegram channel
<genii> I thought IrcsomeBot was managed by one of the devs
<wxl> i suspect as much myself
<ahoneybun> I can remove the bot if it's confirmed it is a bot/person with spam
<wxl> how would you like to confirm it?
<ahoneybun> I thought it was ovidiu who set it up. Not sure.
<ahoneybun> I removed one think that they said.
<ahoneybun> *thing
<ahoneybun> wxl genii I trust you folks if you think it is a bot and spamming the channel, just let me know and I'll remove it.
<wxl> i would concur with genii's notion, so if you can make sure Adora Cantwell's gone, that would be great
<ahoneybun> Done.
<wxl> thanks!
<genii> Just the one ad link, but before it was same thing, user adds self, spews a link which goes to the same place this one does, and same with time before that
<ahoneybun> Yeah it's on IRC record with the telegram bot link but I removed it from telegram.
<ahoneybun> Your welcome wxl glad to help.
<genii> Thanks ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> I know I have nothing else to do with this delayed flight xD
 * genii wanders off for hockey-watchings now
<ahoneybun> genii your welcome!
<ahoneybun> wx
<ahoneybun> Damn trying to use autocomplete on this IRC client.
<ahoneybun> Ah got it.
<ahoneybun> valorie: heyo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #26: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/26/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #24: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/24/
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> was outside then fixing/eating dinner
<valorie> you're in the air now hopefully
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/39/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not yet it seems
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> He's just boarding now according to FlightAware
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I'm going to board my flight from Detroit to Charlotte soon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #131: FAILURE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/131/
<valorie> well, I hope the Denver airport was awesome
<valorie> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #19: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #67: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #113: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #27: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #132: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2283: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2283: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2283: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2283/
<acheronuk> santa_: noted https://phabricator.kde.org/T8975
<acheronuk> will have a try on some this evening
<santa_> also noted that it should be done in _staging just in case
<santa_> I'm about to get attica done, so we could use that one as "template"
<santa_> btw I have been pondering about the long term solution and maybe doing some hacking in pkg-kde-tools would be enough, but I need to test calmly a bunch of ideas
<acheronuk> santa_: on that, I did test builds of plasma 5.13 and put that in a 'plasma-5.13 branch'. mostly as not wanting to use _staging until I'm certain we will be doing 5.13 uploads next, instead of 5.12.6 which is less than 3 weeks away
<santa_> allright
<santa_> maybe for that kind of case it would be better to use the pattern kubuntu_cosmic_<something>
<santa_> i.e. kubuntu_cosmic_plasma5.13 in this case
<acheronuk> possibly
<santa_> because KA has some branch checking (which you can disable), so this way we could accept kubuntu_cosmic_* as a valid kubuntu branch
<acheronuk> good point!
<santa_> anyway it's already done, so we would apply that thing the next time
<acheronuk> okay. if it causes an issue I can work around it. and anyway, 5.13.1 is 1 week after .0 so .0 is not going anywhere other than testing builds and KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #531: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #436: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/436/
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.8.0-9-gec14a8f2 * Carlo Vanini: src/PackageModel/PackageProxyModel.cpp
<pursuivant> fix sort by status or requested change
<pursuivant> Summary:
<pursuivant> Sorting was considering less package states than what is shown to the
<pursuivant> user. For instance Upgradeable was not taken into account and the
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/ec14a8f27dc24f75b9712e56814e6e88aba00651
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #214: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #29: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #31: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #14: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-approver/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #17: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #104: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #108: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #184: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #19: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #31: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #114: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #169: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #36: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #30: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #121: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/121/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #466: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/466/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<acheronuk> afternoon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #181: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2284: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2284: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2284: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2284/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Hearing great things about Kubuntu 18.04 at SELF @acheronuk Santa
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> what is that btw, a conference I guess?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hope you're all well
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> and looking forward to the weekend
<acheronuk> santa_: done karchive. going to lety that build and check things over to make sure I didn't mess up the process somewhere
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> allright
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, http://www.southeastlinuxfest.org/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit, yes on all counts :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, 👌
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk FYI I'm building what we are merging here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp/ubuntu-exp_status_frameworks.html anything with tritemioX where X > 1 is a build after doing the merge
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NzqO0RDE/file_7711.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep conference.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. I assume you are waiting to merge the staging branches into unstable?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #517: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/517/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, hmm, I wasn't caring about that yet, but I think once we are done (and we get fw 5.47) we could merge everything in archive using do-all, from there it would go to _unstable and of course upload it to cosmic
<santa_> s/and we get fw 5.47/and we get fw 5.47 officially relased/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah. it will get there either way. not a big deal
<acheronuk> santa_: kapidox never used dhmk anyway, so leaving that an compat 11. sounds fine?
<santa_> acheronuk: yep
<acheronuk> kool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #545: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/545/
<acheronuk> santa_: if you get to plasma-framework before I do, kwayland-dev buildep needs to change to libkf5wayland-dev 
<acheronuk> I just dumped that transitional
<acheronuk> I'll do p-f npw
<acheronuk> *now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #398: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #441: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #99: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #578: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/578/
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, no prob, I have been out for a while
<santa_> I'm going to pick frameworkintegration now
<acheronuk> I've ended up rebuilding a few things in the archive to get rid of transitional build deps
<santa_> so ... I'm wating for  frameworkintegration and kactivities-kf5 to build. I'm going strictly in order top to bottom btw
<acheronuk> I was starting off with lowest things in the build dep tree, but I'll avoid things at the top of the list. for now though I have to go do some other things
<santa_> ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #503: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #402: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #334: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #439: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/439/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #432: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2285: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2285: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2285: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #444: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/90/
<santa_> good morning everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #473: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #466: FAILURE in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/466/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #442: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/141/
<acheronuk> santa_: afternoon :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk hey, ktexteditor failed to build after the debian merge
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/logs/ktexteditor_5.47.0-0ubuntu1+tritemio2_amd64-2018-06-09T11:42:00Z
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Everything else seems fine
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, kauth_ktexteditor_helper is installed to a /*/ multiarch location in LP builds, but not in debian or tritemo for some reason?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Maybe it was built against different kauth versions (merged vs no merged)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I will try to dig into that once I get back to the laptop then
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, kdevelop (I think) does a similar thing with one lib
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or maybe not. there is another package that does that though.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ah kstars is the one
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> same thing with a kauth helper binary in kstars compared to debian
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, I'm back, I think the thing happens when building ktexteditor against kauth_merged_from_debian and I think this additional flag we got after the merge "-DKAUTH_HELPER_INSTALL_DIR="lib/kauth/libexec" is what is triggering the build failure
<santa_> now the question is why they added that flag, let's see...
<acheronuk> santa_: oh. you didn't upload kauth to the staging ppa?
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm not uploading to staging, I was thinking about doing a complete rebuild once we are done, both in the ppa + complete tritemio test rebuilds
<santa_> just to make sure we didn't break anything
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2286: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2286: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2286/
<acheronuk> santa_: yeah. was going to do a whole rebuild anyway, but going in the ppa as I went as well
<acheronuk> I'm uploading what is merged but not uploaded so far
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2286: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2286/
<acheronuk> or some of it
<santa_> ack, still digging into that flag thing...
<santa_> ok, got it
<santa_> acheronuk: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=887521 so I guess we will have to update the *.install files of some kauth reverse depends, including - but probably not limited to - ktexteditor
<ubottu> Debian bug 887521 in libkf5auth-bin-dev "libkf5auth-bin-dev is not useful for cross compilation" [Normal,Fixed]
<acheronuk> yeah. following that same path to there
<santa_> acheronuk: so let me upload kauth to staging so the next builds are done against the merged kauth, we will also have to do a test rebuild of plasma and apps once we are done (I was going to do that anyway, but now it's mandatory, not "just in case we broke something")
<santa_> another option would be dropping the flag temporarily, but I think we will save time if we change anything needing a change now
<acheronuk> agreed
<santa_> uploaded
<acheronuk> ok
<acheronuk> santa_: I uploaded your breeze merge, and got this fail https://launchpadlibrarian.net/373822137/buildlog_ubuntu-cosmic-amd64.breeze-icons_4%3A5.47.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu18.10~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> *breeze-icons
<santa_> acheronuk: thanks for noticing, I have uploaded a possbile fix
<acheronuk> tx
<acheronuk> always amazes why an icon package has to be so damn complicated
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #455: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/455/
<santa_> haha
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #532: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/532/
<acheronuk> santa_: built at least
 * acheronuk goes to find food
<santa_> ack
<santa_> and good luck with that
<acheronuk> takeaway :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #514: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/514/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #482: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #474: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #461: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/461/
<ahoneybun> Kubuntu Manual next release will be on July 26 for the .1 release.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #374: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #486: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #431: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #543: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #488: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #421: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #580: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/580/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #497: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #455: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #486: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/486/
<acheronuk> santa_: getting sidetracked trying to get rid of things needing old kio-dev :)
<santa_> acheronuk: ack, that could be scripted btw
<acheronuk> reverse-depends -b kio-dev
<acheronuk> Reverse-Build-Depends
<acheronuk> =====================
<acheronuk> * colord-kde
<acheronuk> * kbibtex
<acheronuk> * kde-config-systemd
<acheronuk> * kubuntu-notification-helper
<acheronuk> * libkubuntu
<acheronuk> * plasma-mediacenter
<acheronuk> * plasma-vault
<acheronuk> * qtcurve
<acheronuk> doign the ones I have permission for
<acheronuk> plasma-mediacenter and kbibtex. I don't
<santa_> ah, some 3rd party things too
<pursuivant> libkubuntu (master) 234c443 * Rik Mills: debian (2 files)
<pursuivant> Update Kio build dependency: kio-dev -> libkf5kio-dev
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libkubuntu/234c443ffb36211a48021755475171618cc8529d
<pursuivant> kubuntu-notification-helper (master) 0ae0099 * Rik Mills: debian (2 files)
<pursuivant> Update Kio build dependency: kio-dev -> libkf5kio-dev
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-notification-helper/0ae0099a09762228ef3fef36cd96fc6df6e5bb87
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_qtcurve build #311: FAILURE in 3.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_qtcurve/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qtcurve build #145: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qtcurve/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_qtcurve build #312: STILL FAILING in 5.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_qtcurve/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_qtcurve build #313: FIXED in 9.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_qtcurve/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qtcurve build #146: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qtcurve/146/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> giving up on merges and transitional for tonight
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk pours a VERY large whiskey
<mparillo> Implying not from Scotland? Or are you just spelling it that way to humour ! us Yanks?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> jack daniel's
<mparillo> Excellent. Enjoy it before the trade war starts. I am afraid what a trade war will do to the price of Bordeaux and Chianti over here.
#kubuntu-devel 2018-06-10
<santa_> good morning everyone
 * acheronuk yawns
<acheronuk> morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #440: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/440/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, Morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #440: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #193: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #441: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2287: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2287: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2287: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #46: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #145: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #666: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/666/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #129: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #227: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #549: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/549/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_smb4k build #46: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_smb4k/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_smb4k build #136: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_smb4k/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-stash build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-stash/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #430: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #136: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #429: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #381: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #172: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #94: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #362: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #83: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager build #27: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #184: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #96: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #172: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #100: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #212: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #288: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #26: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #117: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #172: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #37: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #171: FAILURE in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #38: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #31: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #168: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #152: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #179: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #14: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #158 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #25: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #158: ABORTED in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #26: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #180: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #382: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #78: STILL FAILING in 2 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #502: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #667: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/667/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #430: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/82/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #153: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #46: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #307: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #431: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #38: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #172: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #503: STILL FAILING in 2 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #39: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #173: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #169: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #668: STILL FAILING in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/668/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #85: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager build #29: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #154: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #30: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #32: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #85: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #29: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #28: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwalletmanager/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #119: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #170: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #33: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/33/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk hey I have been fixing a few packages this morning: kxmlrpcclient, krunner, kwallet, kwidgetsaddons, kpeople. If you have any objection we can fix the fixes, i also have some partial work on kwindowsystem which I will resume as soon as I get home
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, no problem. not surpised, as I had not done any QA checking of builds yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> K
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #504: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #155: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #31: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #86: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #30: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2288: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2288: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2288: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #470: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1115: SUCCESS in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/176/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-03
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Piquan> Quick question: is Kubuntu 19.10 supposed to use KDE Frameworks >=5.59 (drops Saturday) and Qt 5.13 (drops next Thursday)?  I'm afraid I don't know when Kubuntu picks up upstream components.
<jacky> would this kind of info be in the calendar?
<Piquan> Are you referring to https://kubuntu.org/calendar/ ?  There's not a lot in there: the only thing for the rest of the year is to close nominations for the Kubuntu Council.
<jacky> hmm I was
<jacky> darn
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-04
<valorie> Piquan: it depends on 1 when we can get the packaging work done and 2 what the deadlines are for a) new things and b) bugfixes
<valorie> sorry for the nuance but it's never simple
<Piquan> valorie: No worries!  I know that the dev and integration cycle is full of unknowns.
<Piquan> Thanks!
<valorie> for the LTS at least we try to arrange for the Plasma team to get in sync
<valorie> so far, that's worked well
<valorie> 19.10 is not LTS though
<Piquan> So for intermediates, it's just a matter of how long it takes to turn the integration rachet and get all the bugs fixed, regardless of the upstream release cycle?
<Piquan> I've got all the information I need.  Thanks again!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kauth build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kauth/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #61: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcoreaddons build #5: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcoreaddons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwayland build #6: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwayland/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #46: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcoreaddons build #6: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcoreaddons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kbookmarks build #5: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kbookmarks/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kparts build #5: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kparts/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcmutils build #5: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcmutils/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kconfigwidgets/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kservice build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kservice/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kiconthemes build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kiconthemes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #62: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeclarative build #5: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeclarative/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio build #5: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kxmlgui build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kxmlgui/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kauth build #7: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kauth/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #55: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #51: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3003: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3003/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3003: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3003/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3003: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3003/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #46: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #50: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #49: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #71: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_attica build #59: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_attica/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #49: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kplotting build #35: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kplotting/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #67: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #44: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #55: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #67: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_solid build #57: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_solid/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemmodels build #55: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemmodels/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidletime build #59: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidletime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #58: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #50: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_threadweaver build #56: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_threadweaver/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #62: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_prison build #62: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_prison/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #55: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdbusaddons build #45: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdbusaddons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #60: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sonnet build #60: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sonnet/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kholidays build #62: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kholidays/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #48: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #55: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #50: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #60: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #58: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #40: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmediaplayer build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmediaplayer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kross build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kross/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kactivities build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kactivities/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/35/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotifyconfig build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotifyconfig/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khtml build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khtml/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_frameworkintegration build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_frameworkintegration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_purpose build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_purpose/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #62: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_bluez-qt build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_bluez-qt/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktexteditor build #7: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktexteditor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #76: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kactivities-stats build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kactivities-stats/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_okteta build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_okteta/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #53: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcmutils build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcmutils/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #57: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knewstuff build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knewstuff/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #65: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krfb build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krfb/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeclarative build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeclarative/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kidletime build #6: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kidletime/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdnssd build #6: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdnssd/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_threadweaver build #6: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_threadweaver/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdesu build #6: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdesu/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #4: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #6: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_modemmanager-qt/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #6: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_oxygen-icons5/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdiagram build #3: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdiagram/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kholidays build #6: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kholidays/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_syntax-highlighting/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_prison build #6: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_prison/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #5: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimageformats build #6: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimageformats/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #3: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kjsembed build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kjsembed/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpeople build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpeople/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_analitza build #3: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_analitza/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_syndication build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_syndication/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze-icons build #6: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze-icons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kded build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kded/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdesignerplugin/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kinit build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kinit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdewebkit build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdewebkit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krfb build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krfb/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpty build #6: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpty/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kpackage build #6: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kpackage/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sonnet build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sonnet/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #6: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_networkmanager-qt/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kemoticons build #6: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kemoticons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kglobalaccel build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kglobalaccel/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotifications build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotifications/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kjobwidgets build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kjobwidgets/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_attica build #6: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_attica/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_solid build #6: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_solid/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitemmodels build #6: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitemmodels/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kplotting build #6: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kplotting/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kjs build #6: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kjs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kunitconversion build #6: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kunitconversion/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcompletion build #6: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcompletion/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #6: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kconfigwidgets/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #48: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #56: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #62: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_latte-dock build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_latte-dock/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdbusaddons build #6: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdbusaddons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kiconthemes build #6: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kiconthemes/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcrash build #6: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcrash/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sink build #4: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sink/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_k3b build #3: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_k3b/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #67: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kirigami2 build #6: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kirigami2/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarmcal build #5: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarmcal/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #5: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #7: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kube build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kube/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akregator build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akregator/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotes build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mbox-importer build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mbox-importer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarm build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_eventviews build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_eventviews/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksieve build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksieve/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #54: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libgravatar build #3: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libgravatar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailimporter build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailimporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calendarsupport build #4: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calendarsupport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #57: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalutils build #6: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalutils/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-search build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-search/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #4: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krunner build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krunner/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgapi build #6: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgapi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kbookmarks build #6: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kbookmarks/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwallet build #6: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwallet/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktextwidgets build #6: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktextwidgets/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-framework build #6: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-framework/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_korganizer build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_korganizer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio build #6: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kparts build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kparts/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kservice build #6: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kservice/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kxmlgui build #6: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kxmlgui/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdepim build #3: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdepim/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pimcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pimcommon/3/
<jacky> re: mastodon/social desktop client for KDE/Qt: https://v2.jacky.wtf/post/96d2e24f-c0af-491e-b725-6b4f517ff159
<jacky> it's very hacky but it's on its way
<jacky> still got this dependency on libsecrets that I'm trying to shake in favor of qtkeychain
 * jacky is in the _wrong_ channel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #62: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #56: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #41: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #55: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #48: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_bluez-qt build #7: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_bluez-qt/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #43: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #54: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #62: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #69: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krfb build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krfb/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #55: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #63: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #62: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_purpose build #7: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_purpose/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #53: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #53: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #77: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kinit build #7: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kinit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmediaplayer build #7: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmediaplayer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khtml build #7: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khtml/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kross build #7: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kross/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #7: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdewebkit build #7: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdewebkit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kactivities-stats build #7: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kactivities-stats/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktexteditor build #8: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktexteditor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krunner build #7: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krunner/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #52: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotifyconfig build #7: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotifyconfig/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #7: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knewstuff build #7: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knewstuff/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #36: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #65: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #49: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #61: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_latte-dock build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_latte-dock/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #7: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdesignerplugin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_frameworkintegration build #7: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_frameworkintegration/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kded build #7: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kded/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_latte-dock build #66: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_latte-dock/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeclarative build #7: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeclarative/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcmutils build #7: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcmutils/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #42: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #32: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #51: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kactivities build #7: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kactivities/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #54: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/54/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sink build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sink/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotes build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotes/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akregator build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akregator/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kube build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kube/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarm build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mbox-importer build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mbox-importer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #54: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksieve build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksieve/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaccounts-integration build #63: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaccounts-integration/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_k3b build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_k3b/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #58: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #7: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #7: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #5: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #8: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_analitza build #4: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_analitza/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #6: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #56: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_eventviews build #5: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_eventviews/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_latte-dock build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_latte-dock/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #56: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #52: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #56: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #5: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libgravatar build #4: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libgravatar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarmcal build #6: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarmcal/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #68: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #4: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #6: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdiagram build #4: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdiagram/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #4: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdepim build #4: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdepim/4/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell Interesting diff under review: https://phabricator.kde.org/D21593
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaccounts-integration build #64: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaccounts-integration/64/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk, Finally ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> But seriously this is good they are fixing that icon though limiting the icons in general is is
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_latte-dock build #59: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_latte-dock/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #5: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #57: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #4: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #5: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #46: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #6: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #69: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #59: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #5: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_korganizer build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_korganizer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #6: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #5: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pimcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pimcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3004: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3004/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3004: SUCCESS in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3004/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3004: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3004/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaffeine build #5: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaffeine/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmplot build #5: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmplot/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_user-manager build #65: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_user-manager/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #48: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_user-manager build #5: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_user-manager/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kinfocenter build #5: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kinfocenter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lokalize build #60: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lokalize/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #62: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #53: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdialog build #57: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdialog/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kinfocenter build #64: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kinfocenter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkcompactdisc build #48: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkcompactdisc/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #57: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #58: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #61: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #65: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krdc build #59: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krdc/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwallet-pam build #68: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwallet-pam/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #60: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdcraw build #55: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdcraw/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmix build #58: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmix/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #59: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_drkonqi build #68: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_drkonqi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimagemapeditor build #56: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimagemapeditor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwave build #61: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwave/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #63: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #61: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-dev-scripts/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #56: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cervisia build #58: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cervisia/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalgebra build #59: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalgebra/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_print-manager build #62: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_print-manager/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #73: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #57: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #55: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #60: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #55: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klettres build #60: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klettres/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #48: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #58: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #58: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konqueror build #61: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konqueror/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_milou build #65: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_milou/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfind build #48: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfind/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kruler build #58: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kruler/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdebugsettings build #58: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdebugsettings/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #67: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-dev-utils build #59: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-dev-utils/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreport build #38: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_discover build #71: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_discover/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalc build #64: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalc/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-sdk build #67: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-sdk/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #52: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #34: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-gdrive build #49: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-gdrive/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfloppy build #59: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfloppy/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kteatime build #61: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kteatime/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkexiv2 build #58: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkexiv2/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #37: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #42: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbounce build #52: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbounce/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreversi build #36: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreversi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_juk build #53: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_juk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #48: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdf build #57: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdf/57/
 * acheronuk kick broken launchpad
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_amarok build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_amarok/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sddm build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sddm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krfb build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krfb/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap2 build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap2/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalzium build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalzium/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_umbrello build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_umbrello/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-extras build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-extras/5/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #49: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_user-manager build #66: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_user-manager/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_drkonqi build #69: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_drkonqi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdialog build #58: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdialog/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lokalize build #61: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lokalize/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkcompactdisc build #49: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkcompactdisc/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #63: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #56: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimagemapeditor build #57: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimagemapeditor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #49: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krdc build #60: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krdc/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #61: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #57: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdcraw build #56: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdcraw/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #54: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwallet-pam build #69: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwallet-pam/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfind build #49: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfind/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalc build #65: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalc/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #38: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_discover build #72: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_discover/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #59: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konqueror build #62: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konqueror/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #58: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cervisia build #59: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cervisia/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreport build #39: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kinfocenter build #65: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kinfocenter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #59: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #64: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #60: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #74: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #62: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-dev-scripts/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kruler build #59: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kruler/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #66: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-gdrive build #50: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-gdrive/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-dev-utils build #60: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-dev-utils/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #56: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwave build #62: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwave/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_milou build #66: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_milou/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdf build #58: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdf/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kteatime build #62: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kteatime/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbounce build #53: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbounce/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #58: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfloppy build #60: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfloppy/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #43: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalgebra build #60: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalgebra/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klettres build #61: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klettres/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #68: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreversi build #37: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreversi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdebugsettings build #59: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdebugsettings/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3005: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3005/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3005: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3005/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3005: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3005/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #73: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #11: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3006: SUCCESS in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3006/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3006: SUCCESS in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3006/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3006: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3006/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3007: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3007/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3007: SUCCESS in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3007/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3007: SUCCESS in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3007/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #252 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #252: ABORTED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #64: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #58: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #61: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #40: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #42: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-vault build #8: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-vault/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksysguard build #9: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksysguard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #54: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksysguard build #6: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksysguard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kscreen build #8: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kscreen/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kscreen build #5: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kscreen/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #66: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-vault build #5: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-vault/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze build #8: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #42: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #63: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze build #5: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-integration build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-integration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze-gtk build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze-gtk/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-integration build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze-gtk build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze-gtk/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #92: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kinfocenter build #6: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kinfocenter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #53: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_oxygen build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_oxygen/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khotkeys build #5: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khotkeys/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwin build #7: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kde-cli-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_powerdevil build #5: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_powerdevil/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_systemsettings build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_systemsettings/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemsettings build #66: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemsettings/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #67: FAILURE in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #55: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #4: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmenuedit build #5: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmenuedit/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_powerdevil build #5: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_powerdevil/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #50: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_systemsettings build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_systemsettings/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khotkeys build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khotkeys/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_oxygen build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_oxygen/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #74: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwin build #10: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmenuedit build #7: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmenuedit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #75: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #44: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-workspace build #7: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-workspace/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #47: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #41: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #47: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #51: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #43: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmenuedit build #8: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmenuedit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze-gtk build #9: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze-gtk/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools build #9: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-cli-tools/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_oxygen build #9: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_oxygen/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #47: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #50: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-integration build #9: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-integration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_powerdevil build #6: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_powerdevil/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #40: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kscreen build #9: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kscreen/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #43: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-vault build #9: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-vault/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_systemsettings build #9: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_systemsettings/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #45: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #62: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksysguard build #10: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksysguard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #75: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #52: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #6: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #13: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/13/
<IrcsomeBot> sogndrdazadhw72 was added by: sogndrdazadhw72
<IrcsomeBot> sogndrdazadhw72 was removed by: acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_khotkeys build #8: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_khotkeys/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #65: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-workspace build #8: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-workspace/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #68: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwin build #8: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #59: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_breeze build #9: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_breeze/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3008: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3008/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3008: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3008/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3008: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3008/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3009: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3009/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3009: SUCCESS in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3009/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3009: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3009/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #46: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace build #7: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-workspace/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3010: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3010/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3010: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3010/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3010: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3010/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #1 for job iso_eoan_stable_amd64
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_eoan_stable_amd64 build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_eoan_stable_amd64/1/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller https://bugs.launchpad.net/systemsettings/+bug/1832099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1832099 in systemsettings (Ubuntu Eoan) "systemsettings5 crashed with SIGSEGV in TouchpadConfigContainer::sizeHint()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hi Rik.  Confirmation noted.  Anything else we can/need to do?  Was 5.16 released on Thursday? If so, I missed the memo...
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @DarinMiller, 5.16 is suppose to be released on Tuesday
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 5.16 is out next Tuesday. tars were released to packagers on last Thurs
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I normally  see Riddel's tar release announcements, but I must have missed 5.16.  I then try to find any bug or feature changes to test once packaging is complete.  So it a appears the touchpad bug fix may have not made it into 5.16.0.  (Not a big deal as it minor...)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #10: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #93: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_powerdevil build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_powerdevil/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #54: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/54/
<valorie> have just bought my tickets to Akademy and asked the Community fund to pay for it
<valorie> who else is coming to Milan for Kubuntu and KDE?
 * valorie is just heading out to my grandson's track meet but we'll discuss this later!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Kubuntu's akadamy is in Milan Italy? Hmm tempting....
#kubuntu-devel 2019-06-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #51: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #61: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #54: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #57: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #54: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #41: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #60: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_k3b build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_k3b/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgoldrunner build #41: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgoldrunner/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #55: FAILURE in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #50: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klickety build #52: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klickety/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #58: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #42: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #39: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #40: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #31: FAILURE in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreversi build #38: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreversi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmines build #41: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmines/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kigo build #29: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kigo/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #61: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #53: FAILURE in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #50: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #55: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #57: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #41: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #53: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalzium build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalzium/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #34: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konquest build #30: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konquest/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_analitza build #5: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_analitza/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #49: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #49: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #66: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #22: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #44: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #46: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krfb build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krfb/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krfb build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krfb/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-extras build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-extras/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_umbrello build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_umbrello/6/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> There's no way that I could, I'm saving up my time to Japan in December.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #57: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/57/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> maybe next year.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/34/
<valorie> @ahoneybun the Ubuntu community fund will send you IMO
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't have the time. Plus I've not been active lately.
<valorie> @DarrinMiller - maybe it's about time to become an Ubuntu Member?
<valorie> I hear ya, Aaron
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> If only
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, he is
<valorie> oh! bad memory on my part
<valorie> and why am I still awake
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @DarinMiller, I wished I can participate the akadamy ...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #3011: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/3011/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #3011: SUCCESS in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/3011/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #3011: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/3011/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klickety build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klickety/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #58: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sink build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sink/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #35: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #54: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #47: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreversi build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreversi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #59: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #40: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #43: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #56: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #60: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #32: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #41: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #38: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmines build #42: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmines/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #65: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #50: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #51: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konquest build #31: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konquest/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #65: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #54: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #45: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kigo build #30: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kigo/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #40: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgoldrunner build #42: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgoldrunner/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #61: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #54: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #42: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #54: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_k3b build #6: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_k3b/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #58: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #62: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #37: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_okteta build #4: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_okteta/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #6: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemsettings build #67: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemsettings/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #46: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #4: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kde-cli-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #9: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #70: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #41: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #48: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #8: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #56: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #6: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #23: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #50: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #36: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #48: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #40: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #58: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #32: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #6: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #35: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #33: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_systemsettings build #7: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_systemsettings/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #67: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #55: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksysguard build #7: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksysguard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #62: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #65: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #42: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdiagram build #5: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdiagram/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmplot build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmplot/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #67: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_analitza build #6: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_analitza/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-vault build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-vault/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_khotkeys build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_khotkeys/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze-gtk build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze-gtk/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-integration build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #37: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #61: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #60: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #52: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #7: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaffeine build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaffeine/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_user-manager build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_user-manager/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_oxygen build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_oxygen/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #65: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kscreen build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kscreen/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #5: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #6: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #5: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kube build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kube/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akregator build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akregator/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotes build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mbox-importer build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mbox-importer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksieve build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksieve/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #6: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmenuedit build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmenuedit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #56: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libgravatar build #5: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libgravatar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarmcal build #7: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarmcal/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #7: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #31: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #5: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #5: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #64: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_breeze build #6: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_breeze/6/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller 5.16 is in staging-plasma … Tars could be updated between now and Tuesday
<mamarley> acheronuk: I've been running it, by the way, and haven't had any issues.  Great job!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdepim build #5: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdepim/5/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @mamarley, yeah .. me too
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> so far so good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #7: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #7: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #40: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #49: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #41: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #53: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #41: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #57: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kigo build #31: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kigo/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgoldrunner build #43: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgoldrunner/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #61: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #60: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #44: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #52: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmines build #43: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmines/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #55: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #48: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #59: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #55: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konquest build #32: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konquest/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #52: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #46: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #51: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #33: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #43: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #9: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreversi build #40: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreversi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klickety build #54: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klickety/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #62: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #59: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #32: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #63: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #6: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #6: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #8: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #24: FAILURE in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #7: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #41: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #7: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #9: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #25: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #48: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/48/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Great 😀
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #59: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksieve build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksieve/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #71: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #7: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mbox-importer build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mbox-importer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #6: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotes build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotes/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #6: STILL FAILING in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarm build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarm/8/
<mparillo> 5.16 is in staging-plasma for DD or EE?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sddm build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sddm/6/
<acheronuk> mparillo: both. DD requires adding the beta ppa as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_analitza build #7: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_analitza/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor build #7: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kinfocenter build #7: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kinfocenter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_artikulate build #7: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_artikulate/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_k3b build #7: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_k3b/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_umbrello build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_umbrello/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akregator build #8: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akregator/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdiagram build #6: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdiagram/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libqapt build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libqapt/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-extras build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-extras/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarmcal build #8: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarmcal/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krfb build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krfb/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalzium build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalzium/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap2 build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap2/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_amarok build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_amarok/6/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> bug 1512849
<ubottu> bug 1512849 in baloo (Ubuntu) "Baloo crash after first start on Kubuntu 16.04 (OEM Install)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512849
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sink build #7: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sink/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libgravatar build #6: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libgravatar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #8: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #10: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum/6/
<mparillo> So I added the plasma-staging PPA to a 19.04 VM that already had the beta ppa. Updated via Discover, re-booted and immediately saw the new SDDM screen. Discover was launched after the re-start, and krunner launched kinfocenter showing KDE Plasma 5.16. The Application Launcher started kate, konsole, libre office, system monitor, system settings, and all appeared normal.
<mparillo> If I were a youtube reviewer, I would focus on the ice-blue wall-paper.
<mparillo> Because there is nothing else to complain about.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> That wallpaper is not good
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> To be honest, for eoan, staying with cluster is sorta appealing....
<blaze`> I would approve that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_okteta build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_okteta/5/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah. blue ice wallpaper doesn't really fit us. current cluster looks great
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what do you mean by "cluster"?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> blue ice looks ok (ish) on default light breeze such as Neon
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Current plasma 5.15 wallpaper
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/udnVxKVe/file_15784.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I did not realize that had a name...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> They all have
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_k3b build #8: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_k3b/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #63: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #6: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwin build #11: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwin/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #8: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #31: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #55: STILL FAILING in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #44: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_artikulate build #61: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_artikulate/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #50: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #53: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #58: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #61: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #7: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #6: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #56: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krfb build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krfb/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #42: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #39: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #62: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #61: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #55: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_syntax-highlighting/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #66: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #66: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #93: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_artikulate build #62: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_artikulate/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #36: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdelibs4support/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #52: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #64: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #94: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #32: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kube build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kube/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_artikulate build #8: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_artikulate/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #8: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #53: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/53/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-01
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-02
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 818x941) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/lkVXTXrW/file_31048.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/YFz1SNOm/file_31049.tgs
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> where does one find that table?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> For test infra, not builders
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-03
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-04
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-05
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-06
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<RikMills> mamarley: 5.19 is being prepared ;)
<mamarley> It must already be in one of the PPAs, because I just installed it.  It works fine so far.  Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> \o/
<RikMills> yes, it is
<RikMills> might be a while after release that it goes in the archive, as has 2 new source packages needing archive admin review
<RikMills> that can take some time to get done
<RikMills> search box in kicker/kickoff refused input for me at 1st. a 2nd plasma restart done and now seems ok. something to look out for
<RikMills> santa__: 5.19 staged and git pushed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Does krunner autopopulate with last text added to the clipboard?  Neon Dev unstable does this and I see no way to disable...
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, Doesn't seem to
<mamarley> Looks like my disappearing-Powerdevil bug hasn't been fixed yet though: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421779
<ubottu> KDE bug 421779 in general "Powerdevil icon disappears at each login starting with 5.18.90" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#kubuntu-devel 2020-06-07
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> seems this weekend, users are trying hard to find bizarre ways to break their installs 🙄
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sadly yes,  I waiting for the Arch guy who trying to convert his cinnamon install to kubuntu....
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 😮
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> my patience is also a about zero 😳
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> :)
